# RUSSIA | Urban Transport Compilation



## ambient

http://forum.mymetro.ru/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=979


----------



## elkram

Hmmm, this let's-plaster-up-passengers'-windows thing happens virtually everywhere nowadays, huh?

I like the big-city feel to Novosobirsk's metro, thanks for posting those shots.


----------



## Falubaz

the painted trans seem to be cute. do u have more pics of the stations themselves??


----------



## Bitxofo

Same trains as in Moscow, but poorer stations...
:dunno:


----------



## ambient

http://www.metronsk.narod.ru/stancii.html
http://www.metrosoyuza.net/r/novosibirsk/no-uebers-h-d.html
http://metro-nsk.ru/stations.htm
http://urbanrail.net/as/novo/novosibirsk.htm


----------



## ♣628.finst

Clean and modern--- originally a very functional metro system, now covered with sheets of advertisements.


----------



## daniel_bga

Another subway system in a Russian city, very nice


----------



## Magnus Brage

два разные линия, неплохо... и даже площадь маркса есть кстати ты людей спросил перед тем как их снимал? может быть молодому человеку неудобно. кажется что дядинке все ровно, наверно спит.


----------



## ambient

Каюсь - не спросил. С другой стороны это публичное место.


----------



## MetroGuardian

nice pictures. Somehow they capture the spirit of the subway, right?


----------



## billyandmandy

nice colourfull trains. not particularly interesting otherwise...


----------



## trvlr70

Damn....it even looks cold INSIDE the subway cars!


----------



## DiggerD21

Very colourful. Advertising to the extreme (too much for my taste)!


----------



## anm

Gherkin said:


> Clean and modern--- originally a very functional metro system, now covered with sheets of advertisements.


Gherkin, it is still functional, isn't it?

ambient, are there any plans for expansion?

I like these colorful trains. In a more decorated subway this would not work, they would conflict with the stations' design; but here the stations are simple, the painted trains liven them up.


----------



## coth

*SAINT PETERSBURG | Metro*

New station - Spasskaya

from metrowalks.ru


----------



## Lightness

Thanks! I would like to see more pictures from the St Petersburg metro - one of the true great metros of the world!


----------



## JoKo65

New map:


----------



## JoKo65

Future network:


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Those are cool updates.


----------



## JoKo65

Additional to the Metro an elevated light rail called Надзе́мный экспре́cс is planned.


----------



## Falubaz

Kazan - although very small metro - is probably the most beautiful metro worldwide! It's coz 100% of stations i've seen so far were just beautiful.


----------



## iampuking

john2890 said:


> the russian metro systems in st petersburg and moscow are amazing, but i personally think they're a bit over the top. i mean, nothing is as beautiful as the gritty, dirty, toxic london underground!


toxic? dirty? What a load of bollocks.

Anyway, I love the old Moscow and Petersburg stations but I personally think the new ones look like tacky pastiches of the original stations. Firstly, they probably are made from plastic or fibreglass rather than the stone that the original stations were made of...

Contemporary designs would be far better.


----------



## Falubaz

Plastic? ahahhaahah no way! Don't be jealous!


----------



## coth

iampuking said:


> toxic? dirty? What a load of bollocks.
> 
> Anyway, I love the old Moscow and Petersburg stations but I personally think the new ones look like tacky pastiches of the original stations. Firstly, they probably are made from plastic or fibreglass rather than the stone that the original stations were made of...
> 
> Contemporary designs would be far better.


one or two new stations in spb were faced with plastic. but they are not showed in this thread.

as of moscow - all new (all actually) stations are faced with a pure stone - mainly marble and granite.


----------



## iampuking

coth said:


> one or two new stations in spb were faced with plastic. but they are not showed in this thread.
> 
> as of moscow - all new (all actually) stations are faced with a pure stone - mainly marble and granite.


Maybe its the finishing then, they look two shiney and shopping mall-like. Compare to the original stations which have a more matte finish which are more class-looking.



Falubaz said:


> Plastic? ahahhaahah no way! Don't be jealous!


Please grow up.

I appreciate good architecture when I see it. Most of the recent St Petersburg stations look tacky. If I were jealous then I wouldn't compliment the recent stations in Moscow, or the original stations in Moscow and St Petersburg.


----------



## coth

all stations were looked exactly the same when they were opened - clean and shining. varnish rubs off with time.


----------



## iampuking

coth said:


> all stations were looked exactly the same when they were opened - clean and shining. varnish rubs off with time.


Even the station posted at the top of the page?

Anyway, it's not just the shininess that looks bad, it's the general finishes.

The fake Roman details, the garish colours, the fake gold and the fibreglass ceiling which is incongruent with the rest of the pastiche station...


----------



## JoKo65

More pictures:


----------



## wayhigh

very nice


----------



## DiggerD21

How big is the network? I like the front of the trains. About the stations: :drool:


----------



## JoKo65

*New trams – tests in Ust'-Katav*

Tests in Ust'-Katav (Russia):


















Looks like a nice interurban tram.


----------



## zaphod

It looks nice, good that Russia is fixing it's old tramways.

I hope they fix up the tracks though


----------



## JoKo65

zaphod said:


> It looks nice, good that Russia is fixing it's old tramways.
> 
> I hope they fix up the tracks though


Yes, but it is nice that such interurban lines still exist, in Germany nearly all of them have been substituted by bus.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ True... They should have done something else with this ceiling. At the moment, it looks out of place, compared to the rest of the interior:


----------



## Axort

^^ It's not a LINE, it's just a vendor's testbed. Ust'-Katav have no tramway system.


----------



## JoKo65

Then I misinterpreted something, but ok, it makes some things clearer.


----------



## RawLee

It remindes me of a Tatra.


----------



## city_thing

iampuking said:


> I appreciate good architecture when I see it. Most of the recent St Petersburg stations look tacky. If I were jealous then I wouldn't compliment the recent stations in Moscow, or the original stations in Moscow and St Petersburg.


I have to agree - these new stations are all very 'new money' style. Gaudish and tacky, trying to capture a sense of luxury.


----------



## Kvetinka

*st petersburg*

In 2007, I visited SPB, it is a beautiful city.. but when I tried to take a picture on one of the luxury-looking metro station, I was not allowed to. When I took out my camera, some woman (supervisor in metro, possibly) forbade me to take any pic. I was overwhelmed... You can take a pic in Hermitage but not in metro??


----------



## coth

it's not allowed in to take photos in spb metro, afaik. allowed in all other russian metros.


----------



## paF4uko

What's this:









:?:


----------



## Tramwayman

iT'S ROAD CLEANER WITH WATER. CELANS ROAD AND TRACK


----------



## paF4uko

It looks much more like a canalisation pump!


----------



## urbanfan89

I thought it was some military-related object being shuttled from the port to a rail station.


----------



## JoKo65

More images:


















_wiki_


----------



## Filip7370

Is Kaliingrad the last city in Russia with typical and complete meter-guage tram system?


----------



## kidrobot

Kaliningrad has seen great development in recent years, so it's possible that they'll get new european trams, or the ones produced in Russia (like these two)


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Based on what *JoKo65* and *Filip7370* wrote, it seems that the Kaliningrad tramway is the only metre gauge system in Russia and no domestic manufacturer offers metre gauge trams.

If that's so, if and when Kaliningrad has enough money to buy new trams the most cost-effective answer might be to buy secondhand metre gauge trams from Germany, for instance, and modernise them.


----------



## JoKo65

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Based on what *JoKo65* and *Filip7370* wrote, it seems that the Kaliningrad tramway is the only metre gauge system in Russia and no domestic manufacturer offers metre gauge trams.
> 
> If that's so, if and when Kaliningrad has enough money to buy new trams the most cost-effective answer might be to buy secondhand metre gauge trams from Germany, for instance, and modernise them.


The problem is not the meter gauge, I've heard, but the loading gauge of the cars. They are very narrow, only 2,2 m, russian tram cars normally are 2,5 m broad.


----------



## Filip7370

For sure we 'll be seeing N8S/C/or any other version of those "second-generation" german trams. In further future they can buy some low flor versions of that construction.


----------



## JoKo65

Filip7370 said:


> For sure we 'll be seeing N8S/C/or any other version of those "second-generation" german trams. In further future they can buy some low flor versions of that construction.


You mean *M*6/8?

M = Meterspur (meter gauge)
N = Normalspur (standard gauge)

The M6/8 are too wide (2,3 m).


----------



## Grunnen

The only city I know, which has such small trams, is Duisburg. Their "GT 10 NC-DU" trams are 2,20m wide too. And especially designed for Duisburg; apparently such narrow trams aren't available "off-the-shelf".


----------



## WotaN

Grunnen said:


> The only city I know, which has such small trams, is Duisburg. Their "GT 10 NC-DU" trams are 2,20m wide too. And especially designed for Duisburg; apparently such narrow trams aren't available "off-the-shelf".


Zurich, Bern and Basel have 2.2m cars, except for Combinos


----------



## Filip7370

JoKo65 said:


> The M6/8 are too wide (2,3 m).


But they've got cut edges.

P.S. My 100 post


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Saint-Etienne, France: http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/fr/trams/Saint-Etienne/pix.html


----------



## JoKo65

Same station, ploshchad vosstaniya at night:









_train-photo.ru_


----------



## JoKo65

Station Parnas:









_train-photo.ru_


----------



## lionel favier

*Kaliningrad tramlines*

Last summer, I rode by bicycle from Berlin to Kaliningrad and then back to France.The state of this interesting tram network dating from the german
period is not flourishing.On the main streets, new tracks were laid,but on
many other streets and also when the tracks are separated from the uncontrolled car trafic, tram tracks are in bad condition.Trams are dangerously " pitching" so that they have to go slowly.Only single cars are running and on many lines, even when the tracks have been renewed, there
is no tram trafic at all (especially on the north-south line behind the cathedral and Kant's grave and along the new and beautiful district on the
Staraya Pregolya bank; it also the case along the restored Königstor where
new tracks were dismantled).At all tram stations, even on streets which are
as large as motorways, ther are no islands for the security of travellers:they
have to cross all traffic lanes to get in or out the tam...Using bicycle as a daily means of transport is also not easy in Kaliningrad:
security problems when you must leave your bicycle in the street;main streets which are as large as motorways; many other streets which are in bad condition, so that it is easier to ride on the pavement...
To improve living environmental conditions in this attractive metropolitan area,
I hope that cycling as well as other sustainable modes of transport such as
tramcars will be facilitated and developped.


----------



## lionel favier

*Kaliningrad tramlines*

Last summer, I rode by bicycle from Berlin to Kaliningrad and then back to France.The state of this interesting tram network dating from the german
period is not flourishing.On the main streets, new tracks were laid,but on
many other streets and also when the tracks are separated from the uncontrolled car trafic, tram tracks are in bad condition.Trams are dangerously " pitching" so that they have to go slowly.Only single cars are running and on many lines, even when the tracks have been renewed, there
is no tram trafic at all (especially on the north-south line behind the cathedral and Kant's grave and along the new and beautiful district on the
Staraya Pregolya bank; it also the case along the restored Königstor where
new tracks were dismantled).At all tram stations, even on streets which are
as large as motorways, ther are no islands for the security of travellers:they
have to cross all traffic lanes to get in or out the tam...Using bicycle as a daily means of transport is also not easy in Kaliningrad:
security problems when you must leave your bicycle in the street;main streets which are as large as motorways; many other streets which are in bad condition, so that it is easier to ride on the pavement...
To improve living environmental conditions in this attractive metropolitan area,
I hope that cycling as well as other sustainable modes of transport such as
tramcars will be facilitated and developped.


----------



## garcia.calavera

JoKo65 said:


> More images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _wiki_


we had trams like that , but then the mayor removed the tracks to widen the boulevards and ease up the heavy traffic and replaced the trams with brand new buses wich are way more comfortable and faster :cheers:


----------



## paF4uko

garcia.calavera said:


> we had trams like that , but then the mayor removed the tracks to widen the boulevards and ease up the heavy traffic and replaced the trams with brand new buses wich are way more comfortable and faster :cheers:


A huuuuge mistake... But you'll see why in the future...


----------



## JoKo65

paF4uko said:


> A huuuuge mistake... But you'll see why in the future...


Why don't you explain the mistake exactly?


----------



## kossia

urbanfan89 said:


> I thought it was some military-related object being shuttled from the port to a rail station.


Why'd you think that?:lol::nuts:


----------



## Jamuary

Last summer, I rode by bicycle from Berlin to Kaliningrad and then back to France -:eek2:


----------



## koynov

In Sofia the trams is the same like in Kaliningrad. Very old trams:nuts:


----------



## JoKo65

_train-photo.ru_


----------



## JoKo65

Very nice and very clean, like all russian underground transit systems.


----------



## JoKo65

Old picture from 1991:


----------



## ArkinMourad

is M150 famous in there ?​


----------



## micro

Stunning!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Nice to see they've used quality materials. But I would've loved if they had combined minimalistic design with these kind of materials. At the moment it's a bit too tacky for my taste.


----------



## Gabiturat

JoKo65 said:


> Some pictures of Metro Kazan (Russia):


It seems to be some problems with water resistance on this station


----------



## Ultramatic

*What beautiful stations! *


----------



## nastyathenian

Gabiturat said:


> It seems to be some problems with water resistance on this station


Better beautiful and leaky than ugly and water-proof. 
Russia seems to have the most beautiful metro stations in the world. It is also a surprise that there are posts in the local language, besides Russian. Does Tatar have an official status in Kazan?


----------



## alekssa1

It is official along with Russian one. Not only in Kazan, of course, but in the whole republic of Tatarstan


----------



## Jamuary

very charming


----------



## flierfy

nastyathenian said:


> Better beautiful and leaky than ugly and water-proof.


You should sort your priorities. The intruding water will sooner or later damage the whole structure which undermines the function of the station.


----------



## K-Lex

Gabiturat said:


> It seems to be some problems with water resistance on this station


That is rather old photo. The station is restored and now looks much better.

Video with "Prospekt Pobedy" station:


----------



## Linea2

JoKo65 said:


> Why don't you explain the mistake exactly?


The mistake seems to be to allow more room for private transport, instead of improving public transport.


----------



## K-Lex

5 new metro stations are planned to be built in next 4 years. There are intentions to extend the first line in both directions. The first extension is due to cross the Kazanka river with the station "Kozya Sloboda" ("Zarechnaya") in summer 2010. Both tunnels from "Kremlyevskaya" station are already constructed.










Сonstruction of the new tunnel has been started yesterday in Kazan in Aviastroitelny district. Tunnel driving has begun from a ditch of the future "Aviastroitelnaya" metro station to "Moskovskaya" station. 






















































photos - kazantransport.by.ru


----------



## warden987

Great metro system. Rather modern and beautiful.


----------



## RS

The stations is typical russian made, by new breth. Originaly. Like now where else in World. Beautiful.

Does that extension will bee, all in underground ?


----------



## K-Lex

RS said:


> Does that extension will bee, all in underground ?


Yes, these 5 stations and tunnels between them will be underground.

*Prime minister of Republic Tatarstan Rustam Minnihanov: Metro in Kazan is defined as one of priority objects*




























Prime minister of Republic Tatarstan Rustam Minnihanov promised Kazan metro builders that on Monday, on December 28th, 400 million rbl. would be received by them , the document on assignment has already been signed. He pointed out this on a solemn opening of the tunnel heading complex "Altynchech" at a metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" in Aviastroitelny district of Kazan, "Sotsgorod" microdistrict. 

“I know that you had problems on payment of taxes, wages payment, Rustam Minnikhanov” said, addressing metro builders, but, despite crisis, ours tunnel heading systems cars should work, the underground in Kazan should not stop constructing”. 

RT Prime minister reminded that by 2013 we should have constructed five stations of the Kazan Metro. As he said, Metro building is defined by President of Tatarstan Minimer Shaimiev as one of priority objects. 

«In times of crisis we had to cut down a number of investment projects, but there are three objects requiring a close attention, - Rustam Minnikhanov told. These are building of underground, end of building of the modern medical centre (in Naberezhnye Chelny city) and theatre of puppets in Kazan».

27.12.2009, "Republic of Tatarstan Government Portal"


*Metro builders in Kazan continue tunnelling*

Metro builders have begun constructing new metro tunnels in the Tatarstan’s capital. The tunnelling unit Altynchech has been solemnly launched at the Aviastroitelnaya station. The ceremony was attended by Prime Minister of Tatarstan Roustam Minnikhanov and Mayor of Kazan Ilsur Metshin. 

The Kazmetrostroi construction company director Marat Rakhimov said at the meeting, the Altynchech machine would have to make 1,324 metres to the Moscovkskaya station that is planned to be located near the railway station at Vorovsky street. The second machine, Aisylu, will about one and a half months later make a second tunnel. The unit is assembled, and the delay is due to technicalities. 

“On behalf of the metro building team, I would like to pledge that if we are given the opportunity and it is necessary, we are ready to fulfil the motto The Metro’s Second Section by the Time of Universiade 2013,” enhanced Marat Rakhimov. “We have devised all the schedules and prepared resources. If the financing is stable, we will fulfil the set task.” 

Prime Minister Minnikhanov said the metro builders had been allocated another tranche, allowing to repay the outstanding salary and debt amounts. The head of government stressed that some projects run in Tatarstan, including the metro, a medical centre in Naberezhnye Chelny and a puppet theatre in Kazan, were controlled by the local authorities. Next year, 1.6 billion roubles will be earmarked to build the metro in Tatarstan. 

“We are also elaborating on obtaining funds from the federal budget, to build the metro and road junctions. I do hope all the plans will, with the help of such a proficient building team, come true,” said the official. 

According to Marat Rakhimov, Kazmetrostroi for the moment has 3 tunnelling units. “The first was launched today, the second will begin operating one and a half months on, while the third is being prepared to build a tunnel between Dekabristy street and Kozia Sloboda. If financing and design specifications are in place, we will launch the third machine in the summer,” assured Rakhimov. 

“In 2009, we disbursed 2 billion roubles. Next year, there is a plan for 1.6 billion but there is still no certainty on the federal budget, some money may come from there,” noted the Kazmetrostroi head. Marat Rakhimov recalled that the total cost of the 5 new metro stations was 38 billion roubles, and that the metro builders were set to complete the scope of work by the Universiade 2013 event. 

December 27, Tatar-inform


----------



## simcard

lovely stations, i like it


----------



## mopc

Amazing that even after the fall of the Soviet Union, Russia is still building stations with the same style, it's good because it gives Russian metros their unique character! Congrats Tatar people!


----------



## AlekseyVT

mopc said:


> Amazing that even after the fall of the Soviet Union, Russia is still building stations with the same style, it's good because it gives Russian metros their unique character! Congrats Tatar people!


Thank you. The big threat to the Russian metros was in the early 1990st, when group of liberals wanted to destroy all communist symbols at Metro stations. Fortunately, this cultural vandalism was not done.


----------



## K-Lex

The next operating station is expected to be "Kozya Sloboda", which should be opened in late August 2010.










It will become the first station on the right bank of the Kazanka River. Project of the station:














































renders - kazantransport.by.ru


----------



## K-Lex

^^ Construction (october 2009):







































































































































































































shots by MegBegb from mymetro.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

@ K-Lex

Will this station be named "Kozya Sloboda", not "Zarechie"?


----------



## Get Smart

the interior of the stations is simply stunning


----------



## K-Lex

AlekseyVT said:


> Will this station be named "Kozya Sloboda", not "Zarechie"?


The final name, predictably, will be "Kozya Sloboda". This old historic name, which translates roughly as Goat Settlement, was a traditional name for the region (XVII Century) before it became a part of Kazan.

Schemes of the underground crossings near the station:


----------



## K-Lex

The meeting at the today's Cabinet of Ministers briefing discussed a concept of the Kazan metro's development. It includes constructing 4 lines of the total length of 62 kilometres, with 28 stations. The projected transportation capacity is over 500 thousand people a day. 

Completing the first line of the Kazan metro, 18.46-kilometre-long, with 11 stations, is important for providing efficient service for the Universiade 2013 sporting event’s guests. The first line construction costs 39.3 billion roubles, of which 2 billion is required to purchase 10 extra trains. Journalists were today told that about 2 billion roubles was annually allocated from the Tatarstan’s budget for metro construction. In the near future though, Tatarstan will count on federal funds for the project. 

February 16, Tatar-inform, Nina Narykova

Current expansion projects include Aviastroitelnaya, Moskovskaya, Dekabristov, Kozya Sloboda and Dubravnaya stations. Here are the renders of Aviastroitelnaya:





































Scheme of the station:


----------



## JoKo65

K-Lex said:


> 5 new metro stations are planned to be built in next 4 years. There are intentions to extend the first line in both directions. The first extension is due to cross the Kazanka river with the station "Kozya Sloboda" ("Zarechnaya") in summer 2010. Both tunnels from "Kremlyevskaya" station are already constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сonstruction of the new tunnel has been started yesterday in Kazan in Aviastroitelny district. Tunnel driving has begun from a ditch of the future "Aviastroitelnaya" metro station to "Moskovskaya" station.


What's about the extension in the south?


----------



## coth

Construction updates of line 5


Mezhdunarodnaya

February 2010 taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/667971.html






































Obvodnoy kanal

February 2010 taken by russos
http://russos.livejournal.com/664597.html






































Admiralteyskaya

April 2010 from fontanka.ru


----------



## alekssa1

*Kirovsky Zavod, 1955*









tamarara-54









tony008

***

*Avtovo, 1955*









lovec-sveta









tony008

***

*Krestovsky Ostrov, 1999*









Nina Yevdokimova









nomernoy

***

*Volkovskaya, 2008*









glotov-valery









nomernoy

***

*Gor'kovskaya, 1963, 2009*









kool3p









nomernoy[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

***

*Random*









petrosphotos.livejournal.com









petrosphotos.livejournal.com









evro.livejournal.com


----------



## AlexisMD

*Gor'kovskaya * is like UFO 
Nice


----------



## iampuking

^^ I think it looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## coth

Gor'kovskaya entrance? An interior of entrance looks cheap and tacky, except new turnstiles on exit. Exterior is very good and advanced.


----------



## iampuking

coth said:


> Gor'kovskaya entrance? An interior of entrance looks cheap and tacky, except new turnstiles on exit. Exterior is very good and advanced.


I think the entrance looks tacky. Not so much the design, more the details. Krestovsky Ostrov entrance looks tacky and so does all of Volkovskaya...


----------



## alekssa1

*Zvenigorodskaya*









Anton K // fotki.yandex.ru









Anton K // fotki.yandex.ru









Tony008 // fotki.yandex.ru









Nomernoy // fotki.yandex.ru









Nomernoy // fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## iampuking

^^ That too. Why can't the metro authorities in St Petersburg design 21st century stations like the new ones in Moscow where instead of trying to repeat the Stalinist designs of the past, they design 21st century versions.


----------



## Suineven

*Kaliningrad trams in 2000*

Some pictures from a visite in the Year of 2000 ......





















































































































































































lle.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Hello!

This thread is devoted to Metropolitenes and Metrobuildings at the Russian cities (except the Moscow).

The history of the opening of the Metro in Russia and former Soviet Union:
*May 15, 1935 - Moscow, Russia.*
*November 15, 1955 - Leningrad (now St.-Peterburg), Russia.*
November 6, 1960 - Kiev, Ukraine.
January 11, 1966 - Tbilisi, Georgia.
November 6, 1967 - Baku, Azerbaijan.
August 23, 1975 - Kharkiv, Ukraine.
November 6, 1977 - Toshkent, Uzbekistan.
March 7, 1981 - Yerevan, Armenia.
June 30, 1984 - Minsk, Belarus.
*November 20, 1985 - Gorki (now Nizhniy Novgorod), Russia.*
*January 7, 1986 - Novosibirsk, Russia.*
*December 26, 1987 - Kuybyshev (now Samara), Russia.*
*April 26, 1991 - Sverdlovsk (now Yekaterinburg), Russia.*
December 29, 1995 - Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine.
*August 27, 2005 - Kazan, Russia.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Novosibirsk Metro

Novosibirsk is the third largest city of Russia, with a population of 1.4 million people. It was founded as a junction city between the main transfer arteries in Siberia, the Trans-Siberian railway and the Ob River. Thus, it was not a surprise that the city grew very quickly. Plans for a rapid transit system began to be formed in the late 1960s and on the May 12, 1979 the first construction works began. With wide experience in metro construction from the other metros of the USSR, it took seven and a half years to complete work on the five-station launch stage of the system which was triumphantly opened on January 7, 1986, becoming the eleventh Metro in the USSR and the fourth in Russia.

Work quickly expanded to meet the original plans for a 62 kilometre 4 line network. However the financial difficulties of the early 1990s meant that most of the work had to be frozen, and only recently they have been resumed.

The system contains 12 stations on two lines. 80 carriages form 20 four-carriage trains which carry over 250,000 passengers daily. The stations are vividly decorated in late-Soviet style. Currently of the 12 stations (11 station plus the interchange station counted twice), seven are pillar-trispan, four are single vaults. There is also a surface level station which follows a 2.145 km covered bridge span of the river Ob.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Novosibirsk Metro:

Photos taken by Gelio:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/

Line 1 - Leninskaya Line:

1) "Ploshchad Marksa" ("Marx Square"). Opened on July 26, 1991:




































2) "Studencheskaya" ("Student station"). Opened on December 28, 1985:



























3) "Rechnoy Vokzal" ("River Terminal"). Opened on December 28, 1985:









Novosibirsk:









Omsk:









Tyumen:









Tobolsk:









Surgut:









Novokuznetsk:









Tomsk:









Biysk:









Barnaul:









Mangazeya:


















4) "Oktyabrskaya" ("October station"). Opened on December 28, 1985:




































5) "Ploshchad Lenina" ("Lenin Square"). Opened on December 28, 1985:




































6) "Krasniy Prospekt" ("Red Avenue"). Opened on December 28, 1985:




































*Transfer to the Line 2:*









7) "Gagarinskaya" ("Yury Gagarin *"). Opened on April 2, 1992:
** first world spaceman*





































8) "Zaeltsovskaya" ("Beyond the Yeltsovka river"). Opened on April 2, 1992:



























Line 2 - Dzerzhinskaya Line:

9) "Ploshchad Garina-Mikhaylovskogo" ("Nikolay Garin-Mikhaylovskiy's * Square"). Opened on December 31, 1987:
** Russian writer, who consider as one of the founders of Novosibirsk*





































10) "Sibirskaya" ("Siberian station"). Opened on December 31, 1987:









"Forests of Siberia":









"Soils of Siberia":









"Peoples and Mountains":









"Bread of Siberia":









"Waters of Siberia":









"History of Siberia":









"Flowers of Siberia":









"North":


















11) "Marshala Pokryshkina" ("Marshal Alexander Pokryshkin's * station"). Opened on December 28, 2000:
* * legendary pilot ace, first three times Hero of the Soviet Union.*




































12) "Beryozovaya Roshcha" ("Birch Grove"). Opened on June 25, 2005:




































"Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Niva"). 13th station planned to be opened this year:


----------



## manrush

Are any other metro systems in Russia and Ukraine (minus Moscow, Piter, Kiev and Kazan) going to get either new or refurbished rolling stock?


----------



## Falubaz

That's a very nice set of pictures from Novosibirsk. It's the more interesting fopr me, coz it's not that often and easy to get pics from this city metro.


----------



## coth

manrush said:


> Are any other metro systems in Russia and Ukraine (minus Moscow, Piter, Kiev and Kazan) going to get either new or refurbished rolling stock?


Most of Russian metro systems dates from late 1980's. So rolling stock is not that old to refurbish or replace it. Moscow has just started replacement of 81-71x series from 1977-1980. So other systems have at least 5-10 years.


----------



## bukhrin

I like the tileworks on Siberian station. Those are pretty amazing !


----------



## AlekseyVT

Nizhniy Novgorod Metro

*HISTORY*

Nizhny Novgorod (known in the Soviet times as Gorky) is a large city on the middle Volga. In the mid 1970s the population of the place exceeded a million thus meeting the Soviet requirements to develop a rapid-transit system. Construction began on December 17, 1977 and the network was opened to the public on November 20, 1985 becoming the third such system in Russia, and the tenth in the former Soviet Union.




























Unlike other Soviet time Metros, Nizhny Novgrod does not feature the traditional triangle layout of three line, six radii intersecting under city centre. This is because of the unusual layout of the city. Nizhny Novgorod is located on the right bank of the Volga River, and at the confluence of the Oka River.

Over the 20th century, the city developed in a polycentric manner. The historical city centre, including the Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin bears most of administrative, cultural and educational functions and is located on the high hilly right bank of the Oka, whilst the low flat left bank hosts city's most industries and some major residential districts grouped around the three centers in Kanavino (where the city's central railway station and the largest urban transport hubs are located), Sormovo (with the largest industry being the Krasnoye Sormovo plant) and Avtozavod (GAZ).










Faced with such a physical dislocation, the planners adopted a design that would feature two lines with four radii opened in a series of stages (and each stage in segments). The main hub of the system, the "Moskovskaya" station, located next to Nizhny Novgorod's main railway station, would feature a four track two island platform arrangement offering a cross-platform transfer. The first stage would be Avtozavodskaya Line, following south along the left bank of the Oka, through residential and industrial zones of Leninsky district, the massive GAZ automobile plant and into the Avtozavod residential districts. The second stage would be the Sormovskaya Line which would go from "Moskovskaya" west into the Sormovo districts. The third stage would feature a combined auto and Metro bridge across the Oka taking the Avtozavodskaya into the city centre, and the fourth and final stage would be the Sormovskaya passing into the Meshcherskoye Ozero residential area north-west of the Railway station, on the bank of the Volga. All of this would be finished by the late 1990s and the system would be a total of 25 kilometres long with above 20 stations.

The order in which the stages was opened was influenced by the industry-centric flows of passengers of the Soviet period, and the depot placement issue. Cross-river traffic used not to be as intense as it is today. GAZ was not only the dominating employer of the Avtozavodsky district, but also consumed a lot of workforce from the Northern parts of the city. The only suitable plot for the train depot was found near the automobile plant, too.

Whilst the pace of Metro construction in the Soviet Union was impressive, it did not, and could not foresee the events that would happen when the Soviet Union collapsed and how the financial and social implications would make the Nizhny Novgorod Metro a system with a very difficult future. So, when the first stage was completed in 1989, construction began on the second one...and that was the state in which the Gorky Metro embraced the 1990s.

The collapse of the Soviet Union had devastating effects on the economy and people's lives. Aided with a hyperinflation, almost all funding of expansion of Metros, save Moscow and Saint Petersburg was cut. Those segments that did open in the early 1990s were mostly completed already and the bankrupt companies and workers struggled to finish them off. In late 1993 the first two station segment of the Sormovskaya Line was opened in Nizhny Novgorod.

*OPERATION*

The Nizhny Novgorod Metro has an unusual operation. Formally it consists of two lines and 14 stations. However as Moskovskaya is a terminus for both of them, the trains arriving from one line continue into the other. Only two of the four tracks on Moskovskaya are in regular use, thus making sense to class it as a single station instead of two.

All but one of the thirteen stations are underground, and all are shallow level designs. "Moskovskaya" is the former USSR's unique pillar-fivespan, "Chkalovskaya", "Leninskaya", "Park Kultury" and "Kanaviskaya" are the standard single-vaults, and the rest are the standard pillar-trispans. The station "Burevestnik" is an exception as it is a surface station with side-platform layout.

The rolling stock of the Metro is provided by the Proletarskoye depot and a total of 80 81-717/714 models are in use. The length of each train is four cars long. Thus formally it is possible to make 20 trains, however there are never that many in operation, and the train interval is about 7½–8 min long in midday.

*FUTURE*

More than a decade and half later, little has changed for the Nizhny Novgorod Metro and now it faces the grimmest fate of expansion. The biggest problem is that despite being the longest of its "new" Russian Metro rivals (new refers to Novosibirsk, Samara and Yekaterinburg) it has a passenger traffic that is one of the lowest - 16.8 million annual ridership in 2004. For comparison, the Novosibirsk system is almost double that.

The root of this problem is not the layout but the Soviet priorities on stage openings, over the past decade, the new Russian population's social structure greatly changed. Many chose to abandon the factories and, particularly the younger generation, in favour of a career in commerce. For Nizhny Novgorod this had a great effect on the daily transport pattern, where the city centre became a nexus for the region's business. Many agree that it was a grave mistake not to link up the two banks of the Oka river prior to continuing the expansion into the residential districts.

Indeed at present the necessity of the Metro on the right bank is felt, as all the three bridges that connect the land transport routes are over congested. More disturbing is the fear that the first station on the right bank — "Gorkovskaya" would, if opened, not be able to deal with the massive passenger traffic, meaning that the right bank will have to open with several stations. For the other direction of the Metro — Sormovoskaya Line is also a mess. Neither the first segment of the line, nor its one extension to a surface station — "Burevestnik" actually reach Sormovo proper and ends amid an industrial zone. Many commuters thus choose not to use the Metro altogether as they would be forced to switch to land transport anyway.

Thus the only single transport artery that the Metro provides is the Avtozavodskaya Line, which apart from the terminus stations, is known for its very gloomy appearance due to the lighting being mostly off to cut electricity costs. Construction of Metrobridge began in 1995, but its pace has been very slow. The northern extension of the Sormovskaya Line began at the same time when the station pit was dug up for the future "Yarmarka" station, but since it has been disbanded and covered up.

Nonetheless, despite such pessimism, many in Nizhny Novgorod believe that sooner or later there will be a major breakthrough in the deadlock. The recent example of the Kazan Metro is the cause of optimism. When faced with the deadline for the city's millennium anniversary, Metro brigades from Russia and the CIS joined to help complete the system for the opening. Given the need for the Metro in Nizhny Novgorod, sooner or later such a drastic helping hand would come. In fact the first signs are already showing when in the federal budget of 2006, the financing of the construction in Nizhny Novgorod doubled from 77.1 million rubles to 158.8. Although most of it (100 million) was directed towards the Metro bridge, nonetheless even that is welcome news, and indeed the pace of construction of the bridge has drastically increased over the past two years. In addition it was chosen to use part of the surface railway's tracks for completion of the Sormovskaya Line.

Thus the optimistic forecast is that in 2010 the Avtozavodskaya Line would finally cross into the city centre, allowing the Nizhny Novgorod Metro to finally become the transport artery that it was designed to be.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Nizhniy Novgorod Metro:

Photos taken from:
http://metro.nnover.ru/
http://www.metrowalks.ru/

Line 1 - Avtozavodskaya Line:

1) "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow station"). Opened on November 20, 1985:































































2) "Chkalovskaya" ("Valeriy Chkalov * "). Opened on November 20, 1985:
* * Russian aircraft test pilot and a Hero of the Soviet Union, who was born at this region*





































3) "Leninskaya" ("Lenin station"). Opened on November 20, 1985:













































4) "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the river"). Opened on November 20, 1985:




































5) "Dvigatel Revolutsii" ("Engine of Revolution" *). Opened on November 20, 1985:
* * named for the nearest factory*





































6) "Proletarskaya" ("Proletarian station"). Opened on November 20, 1985:




































7) "Avtozavodskaya" ("Automotive Factory"). Opened on August 8, 1987:




































8) "Komsomolskaya" ("Komsomol * "). Opened on August 8, 1987:
* * Communist Union of Youth*














































9) "Kirovskaya" ("Sergey Kirov * "). Opened on November 15, 1989:
* * prominent early Bolshevik leader in the Soviet Union*














































10) "Park Kultury" ("Park of Culture"). Opened on November 15, 1989:





































Line 2 - Sormovskaya Line:

1) "Moskovskaya" * ("Moscow station"). Opened on November 20, 1985:
* * common station for the both lines*

11) "Kanavinskaya" (named for Kanavinskiy district). Opened on December 20, 1993:



























12) "Burnakovskaya" (named for Burnakovskiy Avenue). Opened on December 20, 1993:




































13) "Burevestnik" ("Storm-Pettel * "). Opened on September 9, 2002:
* * name of the nearest stadium*


----------



## dwdwone

ZimasterX said:


> First metro in the world to use platform screen doors.
> 
> Those aren't screen doors. they're iron curtains.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Samara Metro:*

The city of Samara (known during Soviet times as Kuybyshev) is situated at the confluence of the Samara and Volga Rivers. Being an important junction of several waterways and railways, the city grew rapidly during the 20th century simultaneously becoming an important industrial centre. In the late 1970s its population exceeded a million passing the legal Soviet requirement to begin developing a rapid-transit system.

The design plan for Kuybyshev was based on the standard Soviet triangle arrangement, but with provisions to suit the dynamics of Kuybyshev, whose business, commercial and historical centre is situated on the edge, on the bank of the Volga River. Whilst the edges of the city were located with industrial zones and Soviet bedroom regions. Most of the central regions (the geographical centre) between the areas were flats built primarily for the workers. It was also the central area which experienced the most concentrated congestion.

In the finalized plan, the first stage was to pass under this central artery and then expand westwards towards following the bank of the Volga around the commercial zone and eventually terminating at the city's central railway terminal. Construction began in 1980, on the first four station stretch totaling 4.5 km. On December 25, 1987 the system was triumphantly opened to the public becoming the fifth such in Russia and the twelfth of the former Soviet Union.

Immediately after the opening of the first stage, which despite its modest size (compared to other Soviet systems) the Metro was overladen with passengers. Construction of the second stage began shortly however, this was slowed down with the disintegration of the Soviet Union and the chaotic economic hardships that followed. Originally scheduled to open in 1991, the next three station 4.5 km segment opened slowly, one station at a time from December 1992 to December 1993.

Despite the economic stagnation, the system managed to grow to length that allowed it to carry out its major transport role, unlike the ill-fated Nizhny Novgorod and Yerevan Metros throughout the 1990s.

Construction on the third planned stage, originally destined for the second half of the 1990s began in 1991, was extremely slow because of constant offsets. Tts first station opened in December 2002, the second following five years later in 2007.

The next station "Alabinskaya" is due to follow in 2016, because of Samara Metro builders helped to finish off Kazan Metro for 2005 the latter system donated its newer shield to bore the tunnels up to "Alabinskaya" from "Rossiyskaya". From there the system will continue towards the historical centre towards the central theatre, located not far from the influx of Samarka into the Volga.

On the other end of the line, the station "Yunkgorodok", which was intended to be a temporary station will be liquidated and a new extension be built to "Krylya Sovetov". This would finish the first line and is expected to take place by 2015. Further plans includes a second and a third line for the systems, and both "Gagarinskaya" and "Moskovskaya" have clear provisions for a future transfer.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro Stations of Samara:*

Photos taken from:
http://www.samaratrans.info/metro/index.php
http://samarapeace2006.narod.ru/metro/page_01.htm

1) "Yunkgorodok" ("Junker town"). Opened on December 26, 1987:




































2) "Kirovskaya" ("Sergey Kirov * "). Opened on December 26, 1987:
** prominent early Bolshevik leader in the Soviet Union*





































3) "Bezymyanka" ("Nameless station * "). Opened on December 26, 1987:
** named for the city district*























































4) "Pobeda" ("Victory"). Opened on December 26, 1987:













































5) "Sovetskaya" ("Soviet station"). Opened on December 31, 1992:



























6) "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive station"). Opened on March 25, 1993:




































7) "Gagarinskaya" ("Yury Gagarin * "). Opened on December 26, 1993:
** first world spaceman*





































8) "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow station"). Opened on December 27, 2002:




































9) "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian station"). Opened on December 26, 2007:


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Thank you a lot for those beautiful pictures and those very instrutive informations.:cheers:

Belgrade is one of the only few cities in Europe which doesn`t have metro, and hasn`t ever started its building. There are experiences all around the world where building of the metro didn`t give the expected results, and milions are spend, or the work suspended due to an economic or political reasons. 

I know you will continue with description of Yekaterinburg and Kazan metro...
Russia is country with most tramway system in the world, but in last few years service was suspended in few cities, when in Europe and in America is the new age of tramways. What happend with tramways in Russia? Russia maybe have the best conditions for having light-rail (fast tram), because opposite to the most cities in Europe, USA or Canada, it is needless to make system from zero. This advantage used the most of the german cities, to make them upgrating tramway (LRT). As I know, only Volgograd used this advantage, which is more possible (economically feasible) solution then metro in the most cases (not all).


----------



## pilotos

Oh Samara Metro looks great, classical Soviet Metro !Well ok apart form the latest ones, but very nice indeed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Yekaterinburg Metro:*

Yekaterinburg, formerly called Sverdlovsk, was always known as the informal capital of the Urals, a natural divide between Europe and Asia, between Siberia and the European Russia. The city grew very rapidly because it was an important industrial centre and a transport hub. Plans for a rapid-transit system began in the late 1970s, and in 1980 construction began.

The city's uneven landscape, as well as its layout with a very dense city centre, prompted to combine deep and shallow stations. On 26 April 1991, the sixth Metro of Russia and the thirteenth and last Metro of the Soviet Union, which had ceased to exist only a few months later, was finally opened to the public. However, the economic crisis of the early 1990s rocked the Metro very hard and the first stage encompassed only three stations. However, then Russian president Boris Yeltsin (who was born and worked in Sverdlovsk region) diverted funds to complete its construction and by 1995 the Metro doubled in length. Since then, only one extension has been built.

The Metro is a typical Soviet design, which when completed will form a triangle from three lines intersecting in the city centre. Currently, the seven stations comprise 8.6 kilometres (5 mi) of length and are split between deep and shallow. Of the latter, two are pillar-trispans and one is a single vault (built to Kharkiv technology). The deep-level stations include one pylon, one column and two Leningrad-technology single vaults, although one was built to an indegious design making it appear as a single deck. Like all ex-Soviet Metros, the stations are elaborately decorated, although economic hardships prevented the full original designs to be implemented.

The Metro is served by one depot, Kalinovskoye, and 56 cars are assigned to it. The annual ridership is approximately 42.8 million people.

The next opening will be two stations, "Chkalovskaya" and "Botanicheskaya", which are expected to be in service in 2011. A third station, "Bazhovskaya", will be finished at a later date. After the opening of "Bazhovskaya", it is planned to begin the construction of the second line as the Blue Line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro Stations of Yekaterinburg:*

Photos taken from:
http://metroworld.ruz.net/yekaterinburg/cruise.htm
MyMetro Link

1) "Prospekt Kosmonavtov" ("Cosmonauts' Avenue"). Opened on April 27, 1991:































































2) "Uralmash" *. Opened on April 27, 1991:
** Urals Machine-Building Plant*














































3) "Mashinostroiteley" ("Mechanical engineers' station"). Opened on April 27, 1991:


























































































4) "Uralskaya" ("Ural station"). Opened on December 23, 1992:






















































5) "Dynamo" *. Opened on December 22, 1994:
** named for the nearby stadium*














































6) "Ploshchad 1905 goda" ("1905 Year's Square"). Opened on March 22, 1994:

















































































7) "Geologicheskaya" ("Geological station"). Opened on December 30, 2002:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Few short videoclips from Yekaterinburg Metro:

*"Geologicheskaya" - "Ploshchad 1905 goda"*







*"Dynamo"*







*"Mashinostroiteley"*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kazan Metro:*

Kazan is a historic and cultural centre on the middle Volga. The first plans to have a rapid-transit system were proposed back in the days of the Russian Empire, but after the October Revolution and the Russian Civil War little was left for the design. Nevertheless, in the 1930s, Kazan, being the capital of the Tatar ASSR — one of the most visible autonomous republics and rapidly growing as an industrial centre—prompted some to propose a rapid transit system for the future, particularly after the successful construction of Moscow Metro in 1935.

However, World War II ended such attempts, and in the post-war USSR only the largest capitals of Union republics could afford a Metro system. Nevertheless, in 1979 the Kazan city's population passed the one million mark: a Soviet requirement for a Metro to be allowed. 1983 was the year when the Supreme Soviet of the Tatar ASSR authorised planning a metro system. The original design was to prove the final, as the City of Kazan effectively followed a typical Soviet model with a historical centre on the inflow of the Kazanka River into the Volga, and the various industrial and "bedroom" districts (housing complexes) on the edges. The first line would follow a north-south axis beginning in the Transit Railway Station in the north, passing through the post-war Stalinist buildings and then down south of the Kazanka, next to the Kazan Kremlin and through the historical centre to the microdistrict of Gorki.

The first geological surveillance began in 1984, and by 1989 the construction of the first stage was drawn up and submitted for final authorisation to begin construction. It was not to be. In 1991, the Soviet Union broke up and the economic, as well as political turmoil that rocked Tatarstan and Russia, caused the Kazan Metro project to be axed.

Luckily for Kazan, throughout the 1990s, the status of it being the most visible autonomous capital reinforced its position; enough for the Federal government to issue a review of the project in 1995 and authorising the construction. The most prominent deadline was the city's millennium anniversary in 2005. After securing financing and training, the first stone was laid on August 27, 1997 in a triumphal display eight years prior to beginning.

Monument, devoted to the beginning of the Kazan Metro' construction:









The first stage of six stations would feature deep level tunnels all built by tunnel boring machines and for the stations to be either sub-surface or elevated. Little of the original Soviet station plans was left in the architecture of the stations, with emphasis on traditional Tatar and Islamic motifs as well as modern high-tech designs. The first shield arrived in Kazan at the end of 1999 and was launched in May 2000.

Initially, the pace was slow and the financial problems were about to prevent the construction to be completed on time. In a desperate attempt, in late 2003 the Russian Ministry of Transport ordered metro brigades from Samara and Moscow to assist and the first stage was made one station shorter, leaving the difficult path under the Kazanka River to open at latter time. Another contribution was made by the Almaty Metro construction brigade from Kazakhstan. Thus, by the late 2004, a total of eight tunnel boring mechanisms were in operation. On the whole a total of thirteen individual tunnels had to be bored.

Despite a rocky start, Kazan Metro was triumphantly opened on August 27, 2005 by the President of Russia Vladimir Putin, President of Tatarstan Mintimer Shaymiyev, and the President of Kazakhstan Nursultan Nazarbayev, as well as the mayor of Kazan and the heads of all existing Russian Metros.










The extension to Prospekt Pobedy opened on December 29, 2008 as the first extension south of Gorki station in the second stage. In 2011 Metro will extend across the Kazanka River, with the opening of the "Kozya Sloboda" station.

At present, the Kazan Metro is a single-line system that stretches seven kilometres and has six stations. As the newest of all Russian systems, it is also the most modern of them. Smart-card ticketing and semi-automated train drive are features that at the time were just being introduced in selected Moscow stations, let alone in complete metro systems. It is operated by a municipality company MetroElektroTrans.

Like all Metros in Russia and the former USSR, the station design exceeds all parameters and each station has its own architectural theme. At present two stations are single-vault, and two are pillar-spans. In addition, there is one station that exists on a combined glazed flyover.

The metro runs from 6:00 to 23:00. The metro also sells "smart-tokens" valid for one day and "smart cards" (passes) which are valid for several trips or a specified length of time. There are discounted fares for pensioners, students, and children. Security is a major issue in the Kazan Metro, and is like all modern systems outfit with CCTV footage and each station has its own militsiya group for public order. Unlike major Metro systems in Russia, Kazan chose to maintain stricter rules; for example, amateur photography is prohibited.

Although Russian is the only language on the technical level, the passenger service is fully bilingual with all signs and information being presented in both Russian and Tatar.

The system uses the newest model 81-553.3/554.3 "Kazan" cars, produced by Saint Petersburg-based Vagonmash factory in cooperation with Skoda Dopravni Technika of Plzen, Czech Republic. These are the most modern models currently in service in Russia and the former Soviet Union and they are fully automated. As a result, they do not require an engineer or a driver on board, just a supervisor. A total of twenty-four cars are currently in operation with a capacity of 250 people each. The rolling stock is maintained and repaired out of the new "Daurskoye" depot.

Since its opening in 2005, the Kazan Metro immediately cut travel time for affected commuters by over an hour. Nonetheless, there have been several problems with the system, including tunnel flooding and financial setbacks. Moreover, a partnership with Samara Metro for construction has put KazMetroStroy, the daughter company that manages construction, in debt, and in payment of this debt one of the tunnel boring shields and its brigade is currently stationed in Samara to help complete a stretch there.

In Kazan itself, two extensions are being actively built. The southeastern one — "Prospekt Pobedy" — was finished in August 2008, and the first station north of the Kazanka River — "Kozya Sloboda" — is due to be completed in 2011. The real hope is that the line will reach the Transit Rail Terminal allowing the Metro to fully become the transport artery of the system. In the more distant future, based on the current growth of the city, there are plans that by the 2030s the system will have up to five lines including a ring one based on the existing "electrichka" railway line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro stations of Kazan:*

Photos taken from:
http://www.kazanmetro.ru/index.php?option=com_mddgallery&Itemid=32
http://metroworld.ruz.net/others/kazan_cruise.htm

1) "Kremlyovskaya" ("Kremlin station * "). Opened on August 27, 2005:
** named for nearby Kazan Kremlin*


----------



## AlekseyVT

2) "Ploshchad Tukaya" ("Gabdulla Tuqay * Square"). Opened on August 27, 2005:
** Tatar poet, a classic of the Tatar literature*


----------



## AlekseyVT

3) "Sukonnaya Sloboda" ("Baize Settlement"). Opened on August 27, 2005:


----------



## AlekseyVT

4) "Ametyevo" *. Opened on August 27, 2005:
** named for the city district*


----------



## AlekseyVT

5) "Gorki" ("Hills" *). Opened on August 27, 2005:
** named for the city microdistrict*


----------



## AlekseyVT

6) "Prospekt Pobedy" ("Victory Avenue"). Opened on December 29, 2008:


----------



## AlekseyVT

RUSSIAN METRO SYSTEMS










Total rapid transit systems statistics by country:

1. USA - 1224.9 km (total number of stations - 1025; first system's year of opening - 1870)
2. China - 979.1 km (618 stations; 1981)
3. Japan - 792.6 km (706 stations; 1933)
4. Spain - 626.7 km (624 stations; 1919)
5. Great Britain - 527.1 km (383 stations; 1863)
6. South Korea - 495.5 km (474 stations; 1974)
*7. Russia - 472.8 km (292 stations; 1935)*
8. Germany - 387.8 km (401 stations; 1902)
9. France - 354.0 km (473 stations; 1900)
10. Brazil - 274.2 km (199 stations; 1974)


----------



## crazyalex

What beautiful metro. I love Russia


----------



## AlekseyVT

Station "Zolotaya Niva" in Novosibirsk:

"Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Cornfield") will be shallow two-vaulted station of column type. There will be one row from 26 columns with interval 4 metres in the middle part of platform. There will be installed three escalators and one elevator for disable persons. The construction of this station causes big inconvenience for the autotraffic, mainly due to constriction of Koshurnikova street. Station "Zolotaya Niva" is the last Soviet Metrobuilding in Novosibirsk. Its construction begun in 1992, but it was stopped due to lack of financing. In 2006 construction of station was resumed. All future Metro stations of Novosibirsk will be built from scratch. The station will be opened with one way, second way must be built in 2011. This station should be opened on 27 June, 2010 to the 117-anniversary of the Novosibirsk's foundation. But later the opening of the station was rescheduled to September 2010. 

Today continues the decoration of station. The floor and track walls of station must be covered with granite. The columns must be faced with yellow metal and decorated with original order of columns, which must symbolize the ears of rye. Now station is ready on 95%.

*Metro Map of Novosibirsk:*









*First render of station (project name - "Gusinoborodskaya"):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the station:

Photos taken by *hungar* in June, 2010:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/knsx/album/10426/

*Building of "Metroproject":*









*The rest parts of the technical boring machine:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Interior of station:


----------



## AlekseyVT

History of construction of Metro bridge in Novosibirsk. This is unique longest Metro bridge in the world (2145 metres, 1.33 miles):

Photos taken from:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/80991.html

*Summer of 1980, "Axis of bridge":*









*Beginning of construction works:*









*October 24, 1981:*









*Left bank:*


















*Construction of metal supports:*









*End of October 1981, Right bank:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 2, 1982:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 3, 1983:*









*March 11, 1983:*


















*March 12, 1983:*













































*Summer of 1983:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 25, 1983:*



























*Deformation of leading part:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 5, 1984:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 24, 1984:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Final span:*


















*January 31, 1985. End of bridge's connection:*









*Construction of "Sportivnaya" station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 15, 1985. Mounting of the wall galleries:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Metro builder, you must remember - Metro must be opened in December, 1985!":*


















*October 19, 1985:*


















*October 22, 1985:*































































*December 19, 1985. Weight testing of Metro bridge (total weight - 1300 tons):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metrobridge today. It's located between station "Rechnoy Stadion" ("River Terminal") and "Studencheskaya" ("Student station"):*



























*Due to great difference between winter and summer temperatures in Siberia, the length of the bridge changing during the year within 1 meter. Therefore there were installed special rollers on the supports of the bridge. Box construction of bridge "skating" on rollers during every season of year.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of station "Obvodny Kanal" in St.-Peterburg:

"Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal") is "ghost station" at the Line 5 of St.-Peterburg Metro. It located between working stations "Zvenigorodskaya" and "Volkovskaya". "Obvodny Kanal" not yet put into operation due to unfinished construction of the oblique stroke and the vestibule. This station is partially completed, and the trains bypass this station.











It will be tri-vaulted deep-level station of pylon type. The station will be decorated according the project of Boris Podolskiy and P. Malmalaev in the style of industrial architecture. It planned to be opened in December 2010 - January 2011.

*Rendering of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the oblique stroke:

Photos taken by Russos on January 21, 2010:
http://russos.livejournal.com/663598.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

Interior of station:

Photos taken by Russos on January 21, 2010:
http://russos.livejournal.com/664597.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russian TV-report about creation of glass panels for track walls:*

*These panels will depicted the life of St.-Peterburg in the early 20th century before WWI:*









Link:
http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/185548/


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the station "Admiralteyskaya" in St.-Peterburg:

"Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiraltery"), like "Obvodny Kanal", is an unfinished station on the Line 5 of the St.-Petersburg Metro, between working stations "Sportivnaya" and "Sadovaya". It was designed to relieve congestion at the "Nevsky Prospekt" and "Gostiny Dvor" stations, as well as to provide a more direct link to the Hermitage and other notable museums. However, the completion of the stations was hampered by the lack of funds and ongoing controversy over the placement of station's exit. It will eventually have a transfer to the Line 3 station tentativelydesignated "Admiralteyskaya-2" (the construction of that station has not begun yet). After the exit location was settled, the station was scheduled to open in 2008, but concerns over the station's historic significance pushed the opening back. In June 2009, the issue was finally settled and on. As of this writing, the station is scheduled to open some time in 2011.










The station's existence has been controversial for decades. Although the need for the station was apparent to the Metro planners for over three decades, the actual construction proved to be a difficult process. The station was to be built close to Hermitage, several notable museums and several buildings designated as federal landmarks, which raised fears that those buildings would be adversely affected by construction. Thus, finding the location of the exit proved to be difficult task that, after multiple attempts, was finally resolved on February 7, 2007. According to the city officials, it will be built on the site of the apartment building at #1/4 on Kirpichny Alley. The building was to be torn down so that a vestibule could be built in its place.

With the issue seemingly resolved, the city officials began moving out the building's residents, completely emptying it by the end of 2008. However the construction stalled due to the debate over the building's historic significance (it was the first building to be restored after the Siege of Leningrad). In June 2009, the issue was resolved in Metropoliten's favor (though the ruling stipulated that the building's original facade must be restored once the building is complete) and June 11, 2009, the contractors began to demolish the building. The construction will commence once all the debris are cleared.














































When the construction of what was originally intended as the northern branch of the Kupchinsko-Primorskaya Line began, the underground vestibule of "Admiralteystkaya" was built, even as the location of the exit remained uncertain. By 1997, most of the vestibule was completed. However, the lack of resolution over the status of the station's exit, combined with scarcity of funds, put further construction on halt. When the northern branch was opened as a temporary part of the Line 4, the train passed the unfinished station without stopping, slowing down slightly while transversing it. However, in 2005, the construction resumed. Trains began to occasionally stop at this station in early morning hours to drop off workers.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Design of "Admiralteyskaya"

"Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiraltery") will be tri-vaulted deep-level station of column type. It will located at the depth 85 metres, it will be one of the deepest Metro stations in the world. There will be installed two escalators - big (to the depth 68 metres) and small (15 metres).

The station will designed by the project of Alexander Konstantinov in accordance with the style of the first stations of St.-Peterburg Metro. Its decoration will devoted to the marine theme. Floor will faced with grey granite with three incrustations in the form of wind roses from the valuable species of granite. The track walls will covered with the marble with colour of the waves of Baltic Sea. Arches of station will be faced with Gazgan marble of light-gold colour. There will be black columns, cast from aluminum alloy. There will also goreliefs of the Russian admirals and naval commanders. The end of station will decorated with mosaic panel "Foundation of Admiraltery".


----------



## AlekseyVT

Interior of "Admiralteyskaya":

Photos taken by *gelio* in June, 2010:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/89092.html#cutid1










*Station at right side, the trains are pass beyond the metal curtain:*



























*Communication:*


----------



## coth

^ There is a own thread for SPb metro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> ^ There is a own thread for SPb metro.


In the Russian section of this site exist separate threads, which are devoted to every Russian Metro and one thread "Current Metros of Russia". My idea is a comparative analysis of development and prospects of Metro as kind of transport in Russia. I will talk only about the construction of Metro station. I know there are some threads for St. Petersburg and Kazan Metro, but they are not updated nearly half of year. I see no point to support the "half-dead" threads (not being resident of these good cities).


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Write something about Volgograd, and in which stage of building is Omsk metro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the station "Kozya Sloboda" in Kazan:

"Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement") is a future station of the Kazan Metro that is due to open in spring of 2011. It will be the first station on the right bank of the Kazanka River. Construction on the station started in February 2006.

"Kozya Sloboda" will shallow (depth - 14 metres) tri-vaulted station of the column type from the reinforced concrete. There will two underground vestibules with escalators. Interior of station will made in the High-Tech style. Track walls, columns and elements of ceiling will faced with modern materials.

Rendering of station:









The station was set to be called "Kozya Sloboda". This name, which translates roughly as "Goat Settlement", was a traditional name for the region before it became part of Kazan. However, in the wake of protests led in part by students of Kazan State Energy University the city government settled on the purely descriptive name "Zarechye", meaning "beyond the river". But finally it was decided to opened this station with name "Kozya Sloboda" because and design, and all technical documentation included this name. 

The main purpose of the Kazan Metrobuilding is the northern extension of the line with the stations "Kozya Sloboda", "Dekabristov", "Moskovskaya" and "Aviastroitelnaya", which must be opened before the start of the 2013 Summer Universiade (July 13, 2013), scheduled in Kazan.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the station:

Photos taken by *MegBegb* in June, 2010:
http://forum.mymetro.ru/index.php?showtopic=10142&st=140










*1. Place for the underground mining:*

























*2. Vestibule №1:*

























































*3. Platform section:*
































*4. Vestibule №2:*









































*5. Vestibule №2, the construction of the staircase descent:*
















































*6. Connection part between vestibule and tunnel:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rail_Serbia said:


> Write something about Volgograd, and in which stage of building is Omsk metro.


OK, but firstly I will finished theme about real construction of Metro stations in Russia (+ Yekaterinburg and Nizhniy Novgorod) and later I will write about Volgograd Metrotram and about the plans of construction of Metro in Omsk, Chelyabinsk and Krasnoyarsk.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the stations "Chkalovskaya" and "Botanicheskaya" in Yekaterinburg:

Stations "Chkalovkaya" and "Botanicheskaya" are future stations of the Yekaterinburg Metro that is due to open in the end of 2011. Station "Bazhovskaya" between stations "Geologicheskaya" and "Chkalovskaya" will be built only in constructions, without exit to the city. It planned be opened in 2015:










The construction of the station "Chkalovskaya" started in June 2003. "Chkalovskaya" will deep-level (death - 40 metres) one-vaulted station. This station named for Valeriy Chkalov (1904-1938), Russian aircraft test pilot and a Hero of the Soviet Union (1938). The main theme of decoration will devoted to the Chkalov's long 63-hour flight from Moscow (Soviet Union) to the American town Vancouver (state Washington, United States) via the North Pole on an Tupolev ANT-25 plane (June 18–20, 1937), a non-stop distance of 8,811 kilometers (5,475 mi). There will be 3-floors undeground vestibule (one passanger floor and two technical floors). There will be one row of mirrored columns from the stainless steel in the middle part of hall. In the false (decorative) ceiling will be placed fixtures; sloping vault with big radius will be look like wing of plane. There will be 4 clockes in the style of on-board instrumentation at the wall of station with an indication of a current time in Moscow, Arkhangelsk, Vancouver and Washington. The track walls will be have big radius similar to the fuselage from the inside. In the dark walls will be niches for reclame in the style of illuminators. Floor will have "mirror" tint. The original idea of station are lights in the floor at the safety line, which will be shine by "running line" during the approach of a train.

*Rendering of station:*









The construction of the station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical station") started on March 27, 2007. It will be shallow (depth - 12 metres) tri-vaulted station of column type. There will two rows of columns with interval 6 metres. The lenght of the platfrom will 104 metres. The station will be decorated in the traditional "Ural" style.

*Rendering of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the station "Chkalovskaya":

Photos taken by *Umformer* on April 29, 2010:
Link



















Photos taken by *Viru* on May 1, 2010:
Link























































Photos taken by *Adion* in June, 2010:
Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of the station "Botanicheskaya":

Photos taken on February 25, 2010:
Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Photos taken by *Umformer* on February 28, 2010:
Link


----------



## ruslan33

looks kinda cheap materials and work is done by Gastarbeiter. I expected more quality construction !


----------



## AlekseyVT

ruslan33 said:


> looks kinda cheap materials and work is done by Gastarbeiter. I expected more quality construction !


I don't see any problem here. During last time there will built only few original Metro entrances in Russia. All other Novosibirsk Metro entrances or was built according by typical design or not decorated in principle. For example, newest Moscow stations like "Mitino", "Dostoevskaya" and "Maryina Roshcha" were built without such entrances.

There are some fresh photos:



















There are two of numerous typical Metro entrances, which were built in Moscow since 1960s:


----------



## FabriFlorence

Altought not comparable with Moscow. ST. Petersburg metro stations are absolutly great!


----------



## AlekseyVT

Station ""Tekhnologicheskiy Institut" (1955 / 1961):

*Part one:*

*"Tekhnologicheskiy Institut" is cross-platfrom interchange station. It was named for nearby Institute of Technology. The first hall was opened in 1955. It's deep-level tri-vaulted station of colum type (depth - 60 m). The second hall - deep-level tri-vaulted of pylon type - was opened in 1961. The main theme of decoration is achievements of Russian and Soviet science:*

Photos taken by *Gelio*:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/93068.html

*1955 station:*


















*Transfer to second hall:*









*First cross-platfrom interchange in Soviet Metro:*






















































*Ivan Michurin (1855-1935), Russian practitioner of selection:*









*Vladimir Bekhterev (1857-1927), Russian Neurologist and the Father of Objective Psychology:*









*Ilya Mechnikov (1845-1916), Russian microbiologist best remembered for his pioneering research into the immune system, Nobel Prize Laureate (1908):*









*Alexander Popov (1859-1906), Russian physicist who first demonstrated the practical application of electromagnetic (radio) waves, although he did not apply for a patent for his invention:*









*Pavel Yablochkov (1847-1894), Russian electrical engineer, the inventor of the Yablochkov candle (a type of electric carbon arc lamp):*









*Nikolay Pirogov (1810-1881), prominent Russian scientist, doctor, pedagogue, public figure, and corresponding member of the Russian Academy of Sciences (1847). He is considered to be the founder of field surgery, and was one of the first surgeons in Europe to use ether as an anaesthetic. He was the first surgeon to use anaesthesia in a field operation (1847), invented various kinds of surgical operations, and developed his own technique of using plaster casts to treat fractured bones:*









*Nikolay Zhukovskiy (1847-1921), Russian scientist, founding father of modern aero- and hydrodynamics. Whereas contemporary scientists scoffed at the idea of human flight, Zhukovskiy was the first to undertake the study of airflow. He was the first scientist to explain mathematically the origin of aerodynamic lift, through his circulation hypothesis, the first to dimension the lift force generated by a body moving through an ideal fluid as proportional to the velocity and the circulation around the body, and through a mathematical conformal transformation the first to define the shape of the aerodynamic profile having as essential elements a rounded nose (leading edge), double surface (finite thickness), cambered or straight, and a sharp tail (trailing edge):*









*Ivan Kulibin (1735-1818), Russian mechanical and inventor. During 1764-1767 he built an egg-shaped clock, containing a complex automatic mechanism. Kulibin built a “planetary” pocket-clock, which showed not only the current time, but also the month, day of the week, the season and the current moon phase. Kulibin also designed projects for tower clocks, miniature "clock-in-a-ring" types and others. In 1779, he built a lantern that could emit a powerful light using a weak light source. This invention was used industrially for lighting workshops, lighthouses, ships, etc. In 1791, Kulibin constructed a push-cycle cart, in which he used a flywheel, a brake, a gearbox and roller bearing. The cart was operated by a man pressing pedals. In the same year, he also designed "mechanical legs", a prosthetic device, which was later used by a French entrepreneur. In 1793, Kulibin constructed an elevator that lifted a cabin using screw mechanisms. In 1794, he created an optical telegraph for transmitting signals over distance:*









*Ivan Sechenov (1829-1905), Russian physiologist, named by Ivan Pavlov as "The Father of Russian physiology". Sechenov authored major classic Reflexes of the Brain introducing electrophysiology and neurophysiology into laboratories and teaching of medicine:*









*Ivan Fyodorov (around 1510 - 1583), one of the fathers of Eastern Slavonic printing. He was also a master cannon maker and the inventor of a multibarreled mortar:*









*Mikhail Lomonosov (1711-1765), Russian polymath, scientist and writer, who made important contributions to literature, education, and science. Among his numerous discoveries was the atmosphere of Venus. His spheres of science were natural science, chemistry, physics, mineralogy, history, art, philology, optical devices and others. Lomonosov was also a poet, who created the basis of the modern Russian literary language. He consider as one of founders of Moscow State University, which was named in his honour:*









*Nikolai Przhevalskiy, Russian geographer and explorer of Central and Eastern Asia. He travelled through regions unknown to the west, such as northern Tibet, modern Qinghai and Dzungaria. He significantly contributed to European knowledge on Central Asia and was the first known European to describe the only extant species of wild horse, which is named after him:*









*Sofya Kovalevskaya (1850-1891), first major Russian female mathematician, responsible for important original contributions to analysis, differential equations and mechanics, and the first woman appointed to a full professorship in Europe:*









*Konstantin Tsiolkovskiy (1857-1935), Russian rocket scientist and pioneer of the astronautic theory. He is considered by many to be the father of theoretical astronautics. His works later inspired leading Soviet rocket engineers such as Sergey Korolyov and Valentin Glushko and contributed to the early success of the Soviet space program:*









*Dmitriy Mendeleev (1834-1907), Russian chemist and inventor. He is credited as being the creator of the first version of the periodic table of elements. Using the table, he predicted the properties of elements yet to be discovered:*









Also there are bas-reliefs with portraits of:
*1) Kliment Timiryazev (1843-1920), Russian botanist and physiologist;*
*2) Nikolay Mikluho-Maclay (1846-1888), Russian ethnologist, anthropologist and biologist. Mikluho-Maclay is probably best remembered today as a humanist scholar who, on the basis of comparative anatomical research, was the first in Russian anthropology to refute the prevailing view that the different 'races' of mankind belonged to different species. He was also opposed to the slave trade. In November 1878 the Dutch government informed him that on his recommendations it was checking the slave traffic at Ternate and Tidore. From 1879 onwards he wrote to Sir Arthur Gordon, high commissioner for the Western Pacific, on protecting the land rights of his friends on the Maclay Coast, and ending the traffic in arms and intoxicants in the South Pacific;*
*3) Nikolay Lobachevskiy (1792-1856), Russian mathematician, sometimes called the Copernicus of geometry. Lobachevskiy's main achievement is the development of a non-Euclidean geometry, also referred to as Lobachevskian geometry.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Part Two:*

*Cross-platform interchange:*


----------



## historyworks

Very impressive compilation AlekseyVT.

Do you know what total patronage (people per year) of the whole Volgograd tram system is? (I know you have already said Metrotram alone is 50 million)

I am also interested in tram patronage figures for other FSU cities e.g. Moscow if you know them.


----------



## AlekseyVT

historyworks said:


> Very impressive compilation AlekseyVT.
> 
> Do you know what total patronage (people per year) of the whole Volgograd tram system is? (I know you have already said Metrotram alone is 50 million)
> 
> I am also interested in tram patronage figures for other FSU cities e.g. Moscow if you know them.


I found numbers only for 2005:

Passanger traffic per year, mln. people:
1. St.-Peterburg - 879.3
2. Moscow - 522.3
3. Yekaterinburg - 202.2
4. Volgograd - 138.5
5. Nizhniy Novgorod - 129.0
6. Yaroslavl - 127.0
7. Magnitogorsk - 116.0
8. Barnaul - 114.5
9. Saratov - 93.1
10. Krasnodar - 91.6
14. Samara - 71.6

I think that these numbers must be very decreased for 2009.


----------



## dars-dm

AlekseyVT said:


> 2. Moscow - 522.3


Hmm... I think Moscow has 2522.3, not 522.3


----------



## historyworks

dars-dm said:


> Hmm... I think Moscow has 2522.3, not 522.3


Are you sure this is figure for Moscow trams? I have seen a similar figure for Moscow metro.


----------



## Aokromes

Yeah 2522.3 must be metro numbers.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> Yeah 2522.3 must be metro numbers.


The question was about total Volgograd *tram* passanger volume (compared with passanger volume of Metrotram) and about *tram* passanger volume in the other Russian cities. So, I found statistic only at this site (at other sites I found only general statistic for public ground transport):

http://www.mojgorod.ru/stat/city/tab8160007.html


----------



## Ultramarine

AlekseyVT said:


> I found numbers only for 2005:
> 
> Passanger traffic per year, mln. people:
> 1. St.-Peterburg - 879.3
> 2. Moscow - 522.3
> 3. Yekaterinburg - 202.2
> 4. Volgograd - 138.5
> 5. Nizhniy Novgorod - 129.0
> 6. Yaroslavl - 127.0
> 7. Magnitogorsk - 116.0
> 8. Barnaul - 114.5
> 9. Saratov - 93.1
> 10. Krasnodar - 91.6
> 14. Samara - 71.6


Very strange numbers.
71.6 mln in Samara looks like a joke. This city has very good tram system.


----------



## Aokromes

AlekseyVT said:


> The question was about total Volgograd *tram* passanger volume (compared with passanger volume of Metrotram) and about *tram* passanger volume in the other Russian cities. So, I found statistic only at this site (at other sites I found only general statistic for public ground transport):
> 
> http://www.mojgorod.ru/stat/city/tab8160007.html


On the past Moscow's public transport stats where at http://mos.ru/cgi-bin/pbl_web?vid=2&osn_id=0&id_rub=1716&news_unom=42215 but no anymore. (and i don't know Russian)


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rail_Serbia said:


> Write something about Volgograd...


^^



Rail_Serbia said:


> ... and in which stage of building is Omsk metro.


See below:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Plans of the Metro opening in other Russian cities:

*Part One - Omsk Metro:*

Omsk is a Russian city located in southwestern Siberia and the administrative center of Omsk Region. It is Russia's second-largest city east of the Ural Mountains. Its area is 573 sq km. (221.2 sq mi). The population of Omsk is 1.127 mln. people, the city is the eigth most populous in Russia. The distance from Omsk to Moscow is 2,700 kilometres (1,700 mi). Omsk is situated on the banks of the north-flowing Irtysh, at its confluence with the smaller Om River. The city has an altitude of 87 metres (285 ft) above sea level.

Both branches of the Trans-Siberian railway pass through the city, which also serves as a major junction for the regional highway network. River port facilities handle both passengers and freight, giving the city access to the extensive navigable waterways of the Irtysh and Ob rivers. The waterways connect Omsk with the coal and mineral-mining towns in Kazakhstan, as well as with the oil, natural gas and lumber operations of northern Siberia. Omsk is served by the Central Airport, which offers access to domestic and international (primarily, German and Kazakh) destinations, making the city an important aviation hub for Siberia and the Russian Far East.

Omsk Metro is currently under construction. After long delays, the first section is scheduled to open in 2016, which will make it Siberia's second metropolitan underground railway system after the Novosibirsk Metro system that was opened in the mid 1980s.

Central planners in Moscow first identified Omsk as a metro-eligible city during the 1960s, due to its length along the Irtysh River and its relatively narrow streets. But after the plan was approved and financed, the planners decided to build an express tram instead, and the money allocated to Omsk was given to Chelyabinsk. In 1979, a Gosplan commission rejected a plan to build an express tram system since it was predicted to be unable to handle projected passenger flows without severely discomforting riders. In 1986, metro plans were revisited and financing began, along with the demolition of residential buildings to make way for tracks and a yard.

Construction began in 1992 between the stations "Tupolevskaya" and "Rabochaya". The initial plans involved opening the section between the stations "Marshala Zhukova" and "Rabochaya" on the right bank of the Irtysh River to connect downtown to the manufacturing district, and then later to connect the line to the opposite bank of the Irtysh. Due to poor financial circumstances, by 2003 just the section between "Tupolevskaya" and "Rabochaya" was completed (with no intermediate stations). At this time the plans changed and the authorities decided to connect the two banks of the Irtysh with a metro bridge, going between one station on the right bank and three on the left bank. The combined metro (lower level) and motor-vehicle (upper level) bridge was built and opened to vehicular traffic in 2005.










However, due to a sharp decrease in funding following the transfer in 2006 budget-company "Sibneft" from the Omsk Region into St. Petersburg deadline of the opening of Omsk Metro was rescheduled on many years.

On May 28, 2008 there was flooding of Metro tunnel under construction due to sewage overflows. Tunnel boring complex was flooded by several tons of water. The workers were able to evacuate. It required few weeks for elimination of the consequences of flooding.

In June 2009 readiness of first line was 26%. Now there are works at the 3 of 4 stations. The construction works at the Metro depot and station "Sobornaya" were stopped.

The current phase of construction involves four stations:
1) "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin Library")
2) "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River")
3) "Kristall" ("Crystal")
4) "Sobornaya" ("Cathedral station")

This section is 6.1 km in length. The average speed is expected to be 36 km/h and travel time along the entire route is expected to be 10 minutes 12 seconds. Daily ridership is projected at 190,000 passengers and yearly ridership at 69 million.

All stations will be built at small depth. It planned to be shallow single-vault stations like Moscow Metro station "Strogino" (2008). Stations will have differs only in color, selection of materials for decoration, and form of caissons in the vault. The severity and restraint will dominate in their design.

Plans call for the line to be extended on the right bank of the Irtysh to "Rabochaya" station (the section between "Tupolevskaya" and "Rabochaya" is partially complete). The first line is planned to have 11 stations and a total length of 13.6 km, with an additional metro bridge over the Om River, by 2015 or 2016 (the latter date is the 300th anniversary of Omsk). When the line is complete, it is expected to have a daily ridership of 330,000 passengers.

Construction of the second line will start after 2015. It will go on the right bank of the Irtysh, mostly parallel to the river. Transfer to the first line will be available at Biblioteka imeni Pushkina. This line is expected to have twenty stations. At the same time, the first line is planned to be extended on the left bank by four stations.

The third line will not be built until the distant future. If built, it will likely be on both banks of the Irtysh, like the first line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Project of Metro depot:

*Top view:*









*Right view:*









*View on the bridge from the road:*









*Central entrance:*









*2008 - Future place of Omsk Metro depot:*



























1) Station "Sobornaya" ("Cathedral station"):

*Rendering of station:*









*2008 - Place of future construction site:*









*Trade complex "Mayak" near future entrance:*









*Bus Terminal:*









*Left-bank market:*









*Christmas Cathedral:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

2) Station "Kristall" ("Crystal"):

*Rendering of station:*









*Project of the living complex "Kristall":*









*Place of future entrance:*


















3) Station "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River"):

*Rendering of station:*









*2008 - View at the side of supermarket "Continent":*


















*2008 - View at the side of Irtysh river:*









*2008 - House near future entrance:*









*2008 - The Foundation Pit:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

60 years of Victory Metrobridge:

*The construction of bridge begun in 1993, but building was very slow due to lack of funding. However, in 2000 it was decided to increase the funding.* 

*2002, Beginning of construction:*









*2002, First sections of bridge:*









*In September 2004, according the decree of the Governor of Omsk Region, bridge was named for 60-anniversary of Soviet Victory in WWII.*

*January 2005, left bank:*









*June 4, 2005. Right bank, way to "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" station:*









*June 4, 2005. Left bank, way to "Zarechnaya" station:*









*August 2005:*









*August 2005:*









*The combined metro (lower level) and motor-vehicle (upper level) bridge was opened to vehicular traffic on October 18, 2005. The length of the main part of bridge is 650 metres, the total lenght of bridge (with autoroad denouements) near 5 km, Upper deck, 32 meters wide, carried 6 lanes of traffic.*

*November 9, 2005. Right bank, construction of the tunnels to the "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" station:*









*Pictures of bridge:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Engineer housing:

*Project of building. View from the Metro bridge:*









*Project of building. View to the Metro bridge:*









*2008, construction of building. View from the Metro bridge:*









*2008, construction of building. View to the Metro bridge:*









4) "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin * Library"):
*Alexander Pushkin (1799-1837) is greatest Russian writer, reformer of Russian language*

*Rendering of station:*









*Projects of entrances:*



























*2008, view to the side of Frunze street:*









*2008, view to the side of Pushkin Library:*









*2008, construction of station:*


















*2008, exit to the side of Pushkin Library:*









*2008, exit to the side of autocentre "Ford-Omsk":*









*2008, exit to the side of universal store:*









*2008, exit to the side of former beer factory:*









*2009, interior of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Stations of second line:

5) "Torgovyi Tsentr" ("Trade Centre"):

*Projects of two-level transfer station:*


















*Station planned to be near the building of city administration, under the fontain:*









*View to the side of Hospital for the war veterans:*









*View to the side of Trade Centre "Omskiy":*









Metro bridge over the Om River:

*Metro bridge over the Om River planned to be built along this auroroad bridge:*









6) "Marshala Zhukova" ("Marshal Zhukov' station" *):
** Georgiy Zhukov (1896-1974) was Soviet commander, Head of Soviet Army during WWII:*

*Station planned to be built near the Monument to Georgiy Zhukov:*









7) "Lermontovskaya" ("Mikhail Lermontov" *):
** Mikhail Lermontov (1814-1841) was great Russian writer*

8) "Parkovaya" ("Park station"):

*Station planned to be under this square:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

9) "Tupolevskaya" ("Andrey Tupolev" *)
** Andrey Tupolev (1888-1972) was a pioneering Soviet aircraft designer*

*Project of station:*









*View to the side of station "Rabochaya":*



























*Fence near the station:*









*Carcass of the vault of station:*













































10) "Rabochaya" ("Workers's station"):

*Project of station (project name - "Mashinostroiteley"):*









*Construction of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Current condition of Metro building in Omsk:

According the latest plan, Omsk Metro must be opened in 2016, to the 300-anniversary of city. However, in the end of 2008, it was decided to greatly decrease the funding of Metro building due to financial crisis. Therefore, opening of Omsk Metro in 2016 seems unreal. Today are ready only some Metro sections in Omsk - station "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina", Metrobridge and tunnel between stations "Tupolevskaya" and "Rabochaya" of second line. The works at the other sections were stopped or slowed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Plans of the futher development of Krasnoyarsk Metro:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Stations of first stage:

*1) "Vysotnaya" ("Altitudinal station"):*

It planned to be shallow single-vaulted station. Project of station: *
** Note: All Krasnoyarsk Metro stations will be designed by St.-Peterburg research institute "Lenmetrogiprotrans" in the style of St.-Peterburg Metro stations. There are photos of exists St.-Peterburg Metro stations. It's planned to built Metro stations of Krasnoyarsk in similar style:*










*March 11, 2004. Construction of station:*






















































*May 2007:*




































*June 7, 2008:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2) "Ulitsa Kopylova" ("Kopylov * street"):*
*Vasiliy Kopylov was a Governor of Yenisey Governorate since 1835 till 1845*

It planned to be deep-level tri-vaulted station of pylon type. Project of station:









Station planned to be built near this place. May 2007:









*3) "Vokzalnaya" ("Railway station"):*

It planned to be deep-level single-vaulted station. Project of station:









*May 2007, general view:*









*May 2007, mine of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Stations of second stage:

After opening of the first three stations there is planned to built two more stations - "Ploshchad Revolutsii" and "Prospekt Mira". On May 28, 2008 it was decided to stop the construction of these stations. In 2009 began works on the "conservation" of stations and backfilling of mines by sand.

*4) "Ploshchad Revolutsii" ("Revolution Square"):*

*It planned to be deep-level tri-vaulted station of pylon type. Project of station:*









*Mine of station. In 2009 it was dismantled:*









*5) "Prospekt Mira" ("Peace Avenue"):*

*It planned to be deep-level tri-vaulted station of pylon type. Project of station:*









*The vestibule of station planned to be built in the ground floor of trade store:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Current condition of Metro building in Krasnoyarsk:

In 2009, due to financial crisis, it was decided to decrease funding of Krasnoyarsk Metropoliten to 50 mln. Roubles. In addition, due to geological difficulties the first Metro line planned to be built deep-level. It's increases the complexity and cost of construction compared with construction of shallow stations.

According to officials, first Metro line with three stations planned to be open in 2013-2015. But this plans seems unrealistic. After opening of three stations they are planned to resume construction of stations "Ploshchad Revolutsii" and "Prospekt Mira". All construction works were stopped.


----------



## ruslan33

^K-lex do you have pictures of the metro depot of Kazan ? When was the new depot build ?


----------



## AlekseyVT

ruslan33 said:


> ^K-lex do you have pictures of the metro depot of Kazan ? When was the new depot build ?


Construction of the site for depot was started in July 1999, construction of depot - in May 2001, it was comissioned in August 2005.

Photos taken from:
http://kazantransport.by.ru/metro/gal-depo.htm


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Plans of the Metro opening in other Russian cities:*

*Part Three - Chelyabinsk Metro:*

Chelyabinsk is a city in Russia, located just to the east of the Ural Mountains, on Miass River. It is the administrative center of Chelyabinsk Region. The city is located in the north-western side of its Region, 210 km south of Yekaterinburg. Its area is 530 sq km. The population of Chelyabinsk is 1.096 mln. people with more than 100 ethnic groups, the city is the ninth most populous in Russia. 

Fortress Chelyaba, from which the city takes its name, was constructed on the site in 1736; the city was incorporated in 1781. Around 1900, it served as a center for the construction of the Trans-Siberian Railway. According to official statistics the population on 1 January 1913 was 45,000 inhabitants.

During the Soviet industrialization of the 1930s, Chelyabinsk experienced rapid growth. Several industrial establishments, including the Chelyabinsk Tractor Plant and the Chelyabinsk Metallurgical Plant, were built at this time. During World War II, Joseph Stalin decided to move a large part of Soviet factory production to places out of the way of the advancing German armies in late 1941. This brought new industries and thousands of workers to Chelyabinsk — still essentially a small city. Several enormous facilities for the production of T-34 tanks and Katyusha rocket launchers existed in Chelyabinsk, which became known as "Tankograd" (Tank City). Chelyabinsk was essentially built from scratch during this time. A small town existed before this, signs of which can be found in the centre of the city. The Sergey Kirov Factory no. 185 moved here from Leningrad to produce heavy tanks — it was transferred to Omsk after 1962.

Chelyabinsk is one of the major industrial centers of Russia. Heavy industry predominates, especially metallurgy and military machinery, notably the Chelyabinsk Metallurgical Combinate (CMK, ChMK), Chelyabinsk Tractor Plant (CTZ, ChTZ), Chelyabinsk Electrode plant (CHEZ), Chelyabinsk Tube Rolling Plant (ChTPZ) and Chelyabinsk Forge-and-Press Plant (ChKPZ).

Chelyabinsk also has several electronics plants, including Metran, Polet and Zavod Electromashina, that serve both military and civil needs.

Chelyabinsk Metro is an underground rapid transit system being constructed. Envisioned in the 1960s, construction started in 1992. During the Soviet period a typical 3-line-network was planned.

In March 1998, before the 1998 Russian financial crisis, Pyotr Sumin, Governor of the Chelyabinsk province, called the Chelyabinsk Metro one of the most important construction projects in the region. Construction companies in arrears on their taxes to the local and federal governments offered their services to build the Metro in lieu of payment. The project was therefore being financed by the tax debt of the construction companies to various government bodies. Now it is funded jointly by the governments of Russia, Chelyabinsk Region and the city of Chelyabinsk, allocating in total around $40 mln a year.

The project was initially due to be completed by 2000, but has been postponed several times due to lack of financing:

April 2001 - First part of the metro line, "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad" - "Ploshchad Revolutsii" - "Torgovyi Tsentr" (3 stations), might be opened in summer 2006. In 2001, 74 mln roubles were asigned to Chelyabinsk metro from the federal budget;
August 2004 - The opening of the first section including three stations ("Komsomolskaya Ploshchad" - "Ploshchad Revolutsii" - "Torgovyi Tsentr") is envisaged for 2010, if financing can be guaranteed;
November 11, 2004 - TBM "Lovat" begun to work;
May 2006 - Cut-and-cover construction of "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad" station has begun;
July 2006 - 342 meters of tunnels have been dug. Target date of opening of first section (3 stations) is 2010;

January 2007 - There will be 4 stations instead of 3 on the first section of Chelyabinsk metro: "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad", "Ploshchad' Revolutsii", "Torgovyi Tsentr" and "Prospect Pobedy". Its total length will make 5.7 km plus a 1 km branch to the depot. This was announced by the Deputy Director of "Chelyabinskmetrotransstroy" Anatoliy Zaprudin on the 24 January, 2007. Metrostroy has dug as much as 516 m of tunnels in 2006. From which: 232m by shooting towards "Torgovyi Tsentr", 284 m by TBM "Lovat" towards "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad". In 2007 it is planned to build another 1.5 km of Chelyabinsk Metro. Opening of the first section of Chelyabinsk Metro was shifted to at least 2013. On January 2007 Ildar Usmanov - General Manager of "Chelyabinskmetrotransstroy" - announced at a press conference that they are behind the schedule for several years. Thus, in 2006 TBM "Lovat" has dug only 284 m instead of planned 991 m. 

The construction plan was developed many years ago and as the city has expanded and transport needs have changed greatly, critics argue that the initial stations will be of little help in reducing traffic congestion or improving the transportation system. In addition, Metro building is very difficult due to structure of Chelyabinsk's soil.

Alternative projects such as a Metrotram or surface trains have been rejected.

As of February 2010, some 3.6 km of tunnel has been made, out of a total 6.7 km.

The current plans include opening four stations and the depot by 2014. The four stations will be:
1) "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad" ("Komsomol Square");
2) "Ploshchad Revolutsii" ("Revolution Square");
3) "Torgovyi Tsentr" ("Trade Center");
4) "Prospekt Pobedy" ("Victory Avenue").

The total length of tunnels will be 5.7 km, with an additional 1 km track to the depot.










Further plans include an extension of this line both east and west and two more lines. The second line will run from the north ("Stalevarov") via the "Ploshchad Revolutsii" and the Central Railway Station to the south ("Mashinostroiteley"). The third line is planned to connect the northeast ("Pervoozernaya") to the southwest ("Shershnevskaya") via "Prospekt Pobedy" and the Central Railway Station.

Two more lines running from north to southeast and from northeast to southwest are planned; their time of construction is undefined.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Stations of first line:*

*1) "Prospekt Pobedy" ("Victory Avenue"):*

*Project os station (it's planned to be deep-level single-vaulted station):*









*2) "Torgovyi Tsentr" ("Trade Centre"):*

*Project of station (it's planned to be deep-level single-vaulted station):*









*2005, Trade Centre:*









*October 3, 2006. Station will be located at this place:*









*3) "Ploshchad Revolutsii" ("Revolution Square"):*

*Project of station (it's planned to be deep-level tri-vaulted station of wall column type):*









*October 3, 2006. Eastern vestibule of station planned to be built at this side of square:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*4) "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad" ("Komsomol * Square"):*
** Communist Union of Youth*

*Project of station (it's planned to be shallow tri-vaulted station of column type):*









*October 3, 2006. Construction of fence for future construction site:*









*November 20, 2007. Foundation Pit:*









*November 20, 2007. End of construction of right tunnel from future Metro depot to the station:*









*October 10, 2009. Construction site:*




































*November 27, 2009. Construction of station:*













































*5) "Traktorozavodskaya" ("Tractor Plant"):*

*Project of station (it's planned to be shallow single-vaulted station of column type):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Current condition of the Metro building in Chelyabinsk:*

In 2010 due to lack of funding the construction of Metro was stopped. On February 3, 2010, during the video conference Governor of Chelyabinsk Region Pyotr Sumin asked President of Russia, Dmitry Medvedev, to help the city with funding from federal budget. Medvedev re-addressed this request to the Minister of Transport of Russian Federation, Igor Levitin. However, Ministry refused to Chelyabinsk in the necessary funding. In the end of February 2010 General contractor "Chelyabinskmetrostroy" informed about significant reduction of its staff.

On May 27, 2010 at the All-Russian city-planning meeting Head Architect of the Moscow Public limited company "Metrogiprotrans" Nikolay Shumakov (who was born at Chelyabinsk Region) presented a new project of the first line of Chelyabinsk Metro from the station "Traktorozavodskaya" to the station "Prospekt Pobedy". Unlike past projects, current project is cheaper on 30%. According the new project, the total length of tunnels will be 7.4 km, with an additional 1.1 km track to the depot.

On June 23, 2010 Chelyabinsk officials approved a new project. This day City-Manager Sergey Davydov gave the following information: during 18 years of Metro building in Chelyabinsk has been spent 12 billion rubles (near $400 mln), it's necessary additional 25 billion rubles (near $833 mln) for the construction of first line. The Chelyabinsk Metro planned to be open not early 2016.

*New rendering of stations:*

*1) "Prospekt Pobedy" ("Victory Avenue"):*


















*2) "Torgovyi Tsentr" ("Trade Centre"):*




































*3) "Ploshchad Revolutsii" ("Revolution Square"):*




































*4) "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad":*









*5) "Traktorozavodskaya" ("Tractor Plant"):*


















*Engineer building:*


----------



## warden987

I think the name of this thread does not exactly correspond to the actual info in this thread. It'd be better to rename it as Moscow. Metro System Compilation.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Abandoned projects of the Russian Metro systems:*

*Part One - Ufa Metro:*

Ufa is the capital of the Republic of Bashkortostan, Russia. Ufa is the capital and the administrative, political, economic, scientific and cultural center of the republic. Ufa is one of the largest cities in Russia. The population is 1.038 mln. people. In terms of ethnic composition, it is dominated by Russians, Tatars and Bashkirs. An inhabitant of the city is called an "ufimets". Ufa is famous for its oil, gas, minerals, and Bashkir honey. The distance from Moscow by train is 1567 km. Estimated travel time by car is 32 hours (1357 km from Moscow). Estimated travel time by flight is two hours (from Moscow). Ufa is situated in eastern Europe near its land boundary with Asia, at the confluence of the Belaya and the Ufa rivers, on low hills to the west of southern Urals.

The city began as a fortress built on the orders of Ivan IV in 1574, and originally bore the name of the hill it stood on, Tura-Tau. The city began to be called Ufa, meaning "small" in Turkic, by locals and the name stuck. It achieved town status in 1586. In 1802, Ufa became the principal city of Bashkortostan. In 1918, Ufa was the residence of the Provisional All-Russian Government. The city which had only 265,000 inhabitants in 1956 has grown rapidly due to the important oil industry in the area. The city which merged with its northern neighbour Chernikovsk has a 40 km north-south and a 15 km east-west extension and is building Europe's easternmost metro network. 

The Ufa Metro is a planned and oft-delayed Metro system. It has been planned since the late 1980s. On May 30 1996, during the presidential election campaign, there was a ceremony with participation of President of Russia, Boris Yeltsin, marking the beginning of preparatory construction work. This would be line 1 of a future 3-line network. The first line, under construction since 1997, runs north-south from "Permovayaskaya" to "Sportivnaya": 9.1 km, 6 stations, average station distance is 1,500 m. 4 more stations are planned further south. 










In 1998, the government decided to run the first trains by 2007. In 2004, this was delayed to 2010. Presently there is no construction work taking place.

*“Rosbalt”, 05/04/2005, Main News:*

*Ufa authorities gave up construction of metro.* 

"UFA, April 5, 2005. Ufa Authorities have finally given up the idea of construction of metro, which existed since 1960s. According to the correspondent “Rosbalt”, this was claimed in the briefing of the first vice-mayor of Ufa, Ramil Halimov on Tuesday. According to Halimov, the project of metropolitan construction in Ufa is economically senseless within the nowadays circumstances. The estimated annual costs for metro are around 1-1.5 milliard roubles, that, according to Halimov, comparable with costs of construction of “Polief” plant and Yumaguzinskoe water reservoir, which are much economically profitable. In addition, a vice-mayor emphasised that the Bashkortostan and Russia governments until now have not agreed on the equal share of costs of the metro project. According to recent agreements, 80% of metro construction costs would have to be covered from the local budget, which is too much for Bashkortostan. Thus, stated the representative of city administration, “it has no reason to build a metro as an attraction for visitors”. It should be noted that Ufa city administration proposed alternative variants for solution of transport problems like larger involvement of local railway network into mass transit, and construction of new motorways. The plans of Ufa metro construction appeared at the end of 1960s, but were most actively discussed in 1980, when the capital of Bashkortostan reached 1 million inhabitants. The first section of metro (6 km line with 4 stations) was planned for completion in 2008, second was scheduled to 2015 and the third – to 2030".


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Abandoned projects of the Russian Metro systems:*

*Part Two - Perm Metro:*

Perm is a city and the administrative center of Perm Krai, Russia. It is situated on the banks of the Kama River, in the European part of Russia near the Ural Mountains.

Perm's estimated population is 986.510, down from 1.001.653 recorded in the 2002 Census and 1.090.944 recorded in 1989 Census. The city is twelfth most populous in Russia.

Perm covers an area of 799.68 square kilometers (308.76 sq mi). The city is located on the bank of the Kama River upon hilly terrain. The Kama is the main tributary of the Volga River and one of the deepest and most picturesque rivers of Russia. This river is the waterway which grants the Urals access to the White Sea, Baltic Sea, Sea of Azov, Black Sea, and Caspian Sea. Kama divides the city into two parts, the central part and the right bank part, and it stretches for 70 km along the Kama and 40 km across it. The city street grid parallels the Kama River, traveling generally east-west, while other main streets run perpendicularly to those following the river. The grid pattern accommodates the hills of the city where it crosses them.

Another distinguishing feature of the city's relief is the large quantity of small rivers and brooks. The largest of them are the Mulyanka, Yegoshikha, Motoviliha (all are on the left bank of Kama River), and Gaiva (on the right bank). Perm has a continental climate with warm summers and long, cold winters.

The Perm Metro was a planned Metro system in city. First plans date back to the 1970s. A feasibility study was compiled in 1990. However, during the 1990s, economic difficulties prevented planning and construction.

In the early 2000s, there was again hope for the line to be built. Opening of the system was estimated somewhere between 2015 and 2020. The first stretches to be built are the southern leg of the blue line (up to "Nagornaya") and/or the western leg of the red line (up to "Parkoviy Prospekt"). The basic network consists of two lines, the Levoberezhno-Zavodskaya (Line A - red) and the Motovilikhinskaya (Line B - blue). Future extensions would create a 3-line system, with all lines forming a typical Russian triangle in the city centre. But, lack of funding hampered the project and plans were put on hold.










It is possible to see some sort of alternative, such as a light metro, being constructed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Abandoned projects of the Russian Metro systems:*

*Part Three - Sochi Light Metro:*

Sochi is a resort city, situated in Krasnodar Krai, Russia, just north of the border of the disputed territory of Abkhazia (largely recognised as part of the Republic of Georgia), and the southern Russian border fronting the Black Sea. It sprawls along the shores of the Black Sea and against the background of the snow-capped peaks of the Caucasus Mountains. At 145 km (90 mi), Greater Sochi claims to be the longest city in Europe. Population of city is 337.947 (urban population) and 410.987 (total population). The city has been selected to be the host of the XXII Olympic Winter Games and XI Paralympic Winter Games in 2014.

The Sochi Light Metro is a public transportation system under construction, that would to be completed in 2013 before the 2014 Winter Olympics in that city.

According to a press release of Sochi Olympics, a light rail system was originally proposed which would span 36 km, but eventually a Russian-style light metro system has been opted. After Moscow's Butovskaya Line and Saint Petersburg's Nadzemny Express, the Sochi Light Metro planned to be Russia's third light metro, among 11 Russian rail rapid transit systems altogether.

The estimated construction budget is $758,8 million. The system will consist of three interconnected lines, with a total of 86.4 km of track and 24 stations running in a mixture of underground, mountain tunnels, elevated, and at-grade construction:
1) Olympic Village — Grushevaya Polyana, 49.9 km, 6 stations; according to the ongoing construction, the airport Sochi is not connected to this line. The airport Sochi is connected only by a dead-end station to Adler railway station.
2) Olympic Village — Mamayka, via Adler Station and Downtown Sochi (with possible extension to Dagomys and Uch-Dere westwards): 36.3 km, 20 stations;
3) Mamayka — Grushevaya Polyana, via Adler Station and Sochi International Airport: 69.9 km, 17 stations.

The tender announced by Russian Railways in February 2009 was won by Bombardier with «Spacium» train. The total number of trains is 54, each with 9 cars for 1007-1036 passengers. Maximum operational speed is 160 km/h.

However, it was decided to realize the alternative project - urban railline.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Planned Russian Metro systems:*

*Part One - Rostov Metro:*

Rostov-on-Don is the city and the administrative center of Rostov Region and the Southern Federal District of Russia, located on the Don River, just 46 km from the Sea of Azov. Population: 1.050 mln. people.

The center of Rostov-on-Don is located c. 1076 km (2006) southeast from Moscow. It is situated to the southeast from the East European Plain, mostly on the right bank of the Don river. South-Western suburbs of the city side with the delta of the Don river.

Rostov-on-Don was founded on December 15, 1749, as a customs house was set up on the Temernik River (a tributary of the Don) to control the trade with Turkey. The custom house was built according to the edict of the Empress Elizabeth, the daughter of Peter the Great. Not far from the customhouse grew the fortress. It was named after Russian metropolitan, Saint Dimitry of Rostov, a newly-glorified bishop from the old Northern town Rostov the Great. Later the name was changed to Rostov (in 1806) and then to Rostov-on-Don. As Azov gradually declined, a settlement near the new fortress superseded it in importance as a chief commercial centre of the region. In 1756 the "Russian commercial and trading company of Constantinople" set up there, establishing a settlement on the high bank of the Don known as the "Kupecheskaya Sloboda" ("The merchants' settlement"). In 1796 this settlement received town rights and was renamed Rostov-on-Don, in order to distinguish it from its ancient namesake.

Rostov's favorable geographical position on the crossing of trade routes promoted the rapid economic development of the city. The Don River that the city is named for is a major shipping lane connecting southwestern Russia with regions to the north, and Rostov-on-Don is an important river port in both passenger-oriented and industrial shipping. Rostov became a busy trading port, which was visited by Russian, Italian, Greek, Turkish, as well as other foreign merchants. As the most heavily industrialized city of South Russia, it was a bone of contention between the Whites and the Reds during the Civil War. By 1928, the regional government was moved from the old Cossack capital Novocherkassk to Rostov, which also engulfed the nearby Armenian town of Nor Nakhijevan (Nakhijevan, Proletarskiy district now).

The population of Rostov-on-Don was 15 thousand in 1850 and 110 thousand at the beginning of previous century. In the neighborhood there developed another town, founded in 1779 by the Crimean Armenians, who were granted shelter in the South of Russia. It was Nakhichevan-on-Don. A wheat field was the border between two towns. Nowadays the central square of Rostov-on-Don, Theatre Square, is situated directly on the place of the former town border. In 1928 two cities were united and Nakhichevan became part of Rostov. In Armenian "Nakhichevan" means "the first halt". Thousands of descendants of the Crimean Armenians still live in Rostov.

In the Soviet years, the Bolsheviks demolished two of Rostov's principal landmarks - St Alexander Nevsky Cathedral (1908) and St George Cathedral in Nakhichevan (1783–1807). Much of the city was reduced to rubble by the German forces who occupied it twice during Great Patriotic War - in 1941 and 1942. The first occupation was in the autumn of 1941 (November 21). It lasted seven days. In the plans of Hitler's generals Rostov was a city of special importance, a strategic railway junction and a river port, a gateway to the Caucasus, rich in minerals, especially in oil. The city was badly damaged by bombing. The best units of the German panzer army were driven out of Rostov. But in the summer of 1942 (24 July) the German army managed to occupy the city for the second time. The second occupation lasted seven months (until 14 February). It took ten years to raise the city from the ruins and restore it even further.

Rostov-on-Don has experienced considerable economic growth in recent years, as the Russian economy recovers nationwide. Numerous start-up companies have established headquarters in the city, the median income is increasing, and the city is being transformed from a place thrown back in time by the collapse of USSR into a modern, industrial and technology-rich hub.

Rostov Metro is a planned rapid transit system in Rostov-on-Don. As of October 2008, the city authorities are redesigning the historical proposal (created in 1980s) at the request of the federal government. Construction may begin in 2011 if the federal government approves financing of the project.

Plans for creating Rostov metro go back to the 1970s and 1980s. A publicized 1991 map of a system provided a single 14 kilometer line with 10 stations running parallel to the northern bank of Don River and reaching Rostov-on-Don Airport; far future plans provided for a three line system.

The plans were revived in November 2007 when Rostov Metro reappeared in the development program for rapid transit approved by the Ministry of Transportation. The program required Rostov authorities to redraft the historical proposal, taking account of past and expected development of the city, so that construction could resume in 2011. No other commitments were ever made. In April 2008 Rostov city hall announced an upcoming feasibility study that will replace outdated proposals of 1990s.

In January 2008 deputy mayor of Rostov-on-Don estimated construction costs at 1 billion roubles (42 million US dollars) per kilometer; total project cost, including land and supporting infrastructure, would cost three times more.

In September 2008 the mayor of Rostov-on-Don formed a city commission for metro construction. Deputy mayor announced than in November 2008 – February 2009 the city will select design and engineering contractors; preliminary design stage will be able to extend into 2011. In 2011 the city hall expects to have sound cost estimates for initiating federal funds appropriation. City hall expects the first stretch of Rostov metro to be operational in 13–14 years on condition of normal financing from the federal budget. The beginning of construction works planned in 2014.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del.


----------



## AlekseyVT

warden987 said:


> I think the name of this thread does not exactly correspond to the actual info in this thread. It'd be better to rename it as Moscow. Metro System Compilation.


I absolutely agree with you. I started this topic as a "Russian Metro systems", but for unknown reasons it was renamed into "Russia: Urban Transpot Compilation". I plan to write about Metro and its variations like Light Metro, Metrotram or Monorail Road, but not about public ground transport like Bus, Trolleybus or ordinary Tram.

But I think that you also wrong. It must be renamed into "RUSSIA: Metro Transport Compilation", not "MOSCOW: Metro System Compilation", because I plan to write at this thread about Moscow Metro only for comparison with other Metro systems in Russia, there is big separate thread for Moscow Metro at this forum.

So, I ask moderator to rename this thread into "Russia. Metro Transport Compilation".


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro in Russia - comparative analysis*

*To close this topic, I made a brief comparative analysis of the perspectives of Metro building in the 15 most populated Russian cities.*

*Top 15 most populated Russian cities (2010) - "city" ("federal subject of Russia"), "population":*

*1. MOSCOW (federal city) - 10.562 mln. people*
Moscow Metro system, which was opened in 1935, is one of the largest and busiest Metro system in the world. It include 182 stations with total length 301.2 km. The Moscow Metro is constantly developing and expanding year after year. Three new stations planned to be open next year.










*2. SAINT PETERSBURG (federal city) - 4.600 mln. people*
St.-Petersburg Metro, which was opened in 1955, is deepest and one of the busiest Metro systems in the world. It include 63 stations with total length 112.5 km. The expansion of St.-Peterburg Metro in near future is connected with Line 5, which was formed in 2008-09. Two "ghost stations" of Line 5 planned to be open next year. The southern part of this line planned to be expanded since 2012.










*3. NOVOSIBIRSK (Novosibirsk Oblast) - 1.409 mln. people*
Novosibirsk Metro was opened in 1986. It include 12 stations with total length 14.3 km. The passanger volume in Novosibirsk Metro is relatively big. 13th station planned to be open this year. However, futher expansion of Novosibirsk Metro is questionable.










*4. YEKATERINBURG (Sverdlovsk Oblast) - 1.373 mln. people*
Yekatering Metro was opened in 1991. It included 7 stations with total lenght 9.5 km (the length of operating lines - 8.5 km). The passanger volume in Yekaterinburg Metro is relatively big compared with low number of stations. Two new stations planned to be open next year. However, futher expansion of Yekaterinburg Metro is questionable.










*5. NIZHNIY NOVGOROD (Nizhniy Novgorod Oblast) - 1.280 people*
Metro in Nizhniy Novgorod was opened in 1985. It included 13 stations with total length 15.5 km. The passanger volume in Nizhniy Novgorod Metro is relatively low, because all stations were built at left bank of Oka River. The new station at right bank of Oka River planned to be open in 2012. In near future it's planned to built few more stations at right bank.










*6. KAZAN (Republic of Tatarstan) - 1.137 mln. people*
Kazan Metro, which was opened in 2005, is youngest Metro system in Russia. It included 6 stations with total length 8.4 km. The passanger volume in Kazan Metro is relatively low, but it must be greatly increased after the opening of stations at northern bank of Kazanka River (including the station near Moscow Rail Terminal). The first station at nothern bank of Kazanka River planned to be open next year. Four more station (three at northern part and one at southern part) planned to be open before Summer Universiade 2013, scheduled in Kazan.










*7. SAMARA (Samara Oblast) - 1.135 mln. people*
Samara Metro was opened in 1987. It included 9 stations with total length 11.4 km. The passanger volume in Samara Metro is relatevily low compared with passanger volume in other kind of transport. The construction of tenth station was stopped, this station planned to be open not early 2016.










*8. OMSK (Omsk Oblast) - 1.128 mln. people*
The construction of Omsk Metro was started in 1992. Today some objects (one station, Metro bridge) are partly completed. The first line of Omsk Metro with 4 stations (length 6.1 km) is scheduled to open in 2016, but it can be rescheduled due to lack of funding.










*9. CHELYABINSK (Chelyabinsk Oblast) - 1.096 mln. people*
The construction of Chelyabinsk Metro was started in 1992. Today only small part of Metro system is completed. Futher expansion of Chelyabinsk Metro is questionable due to lack of funding. The first line of Chelyabinsk Metro with 4 stations (total length 6.7 km) will not open before 2016.










*10. ROSTOV-NA-DONU (Rostov Oblast) - 1.049 mln. people*
It's planned to built Metro system in Chelyabinsk. Construction may begin in 2014 (or later) if the federal government approves financing of the project.










*11. UFA (Republic of Bashkotostan) - 1.038 mln. people*
Ufa Metro has been planned since the late 1980s. On May 30, 1996, there was a ceremony marking the beginning of preparatory construction work. In 1998, the government decided to run the first trains by 2007. In 2004, this was delayed to 2010. Presently there is no construction work taking place.










*12. VOLGOGRAD (Volgograd Oblast) - 1.017 mln. people*
The unique Metrotram system (hybrid of Metro and tram) was opened in 1984. It included 19 stations with total length 13.5 km (including underground part with 3 stations and total length 3.3 km). The southern expansion of Metrotram line with 3 underground stations and total length 4 km. planned to be open next year, after the purchase of Metrotrams of new model.










*13. PERM (Perm Krai) - 0.986 mln. people*
First plans of construction of Perm Metro date back to the 1970s. A feasibility study was compiled in 1990. However, during the 1990s, economic difficulties prevented planning and construction. In the early 2000s, there was again hope for the line to be built. Opening of the system was estimated somewhere between 2015 and 2020. But, lack of funding hampered the project and plans were put on hold.










*14. KRASNOYARSK (Krasnoyarsk Krai) - 0.965 mln. people*
Construction of Krasnoyarsk Metro began in 1995. However, after three years of work and 500 meters of tunneling, a lack of funds slowed construction considerably. By 2004, new tunneling equipment had been purchased, but another funding cut stopped progress again. According to officials, first Metro line with three stations planned to be open in 2013-2015. But this plans seems unrealistic. All construction works were stopped. 










*15. VORONEZH (Voronezh Oblast) - 0.844 mln. people*
There are no any real plans of Metro construction in Voronezh (like in other less populated Russian cities).










*THE END.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of station "Gorkovskaya" in Nizhniy Novgorod:

Photos taken by *Boroda MCMXXCII in May, 2010*:


----------



## dwdwone

What about the home made metro in Lebedyan? I believe it is scheduled to open soon.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of Metro in Lebedyan*

Lebedyan is a town in Lipetsk Oblast, Russia, located on the upper Don River 62 km northwest of Lipetsk. It is the location of the largest fruit juice manufacturer in Eastern Europe and the sixth largest in the world, "Lebedyanskiy". Population: 20.7 thousands people.

Lebedyan was founded in 1613 largely to guard the holdings of Ivan Nikitich Romanov, the tsar's uncle and served as a border outpost protecting South Russia from the Crimean Tatar incursions. The Trinity Monastery was established there in 1621 and several churches were built until the end of the century; they are all now reduced to ruins.

Chartered in 1779, Lebedyan developed in the 19th century as a centre of horse racing and horse breeding. The locals claim that the first racetrack in Russia was opened there in 1826. The Agricultural Society of Lebedyan, founded in 1847, was influential in preparing the Emancipation Reform of 1861.

Lebedyan is the birthplace of Yevgeniy Zamyatin. Other residents of the town include Mikhail Bulgakov and Andrey Bely. Ivan Turgenev incorporated a story titled "Lebedyan" in his collection "The Hunting Sketches".

Lebedyan has two cathedrals, both dedicated to the icon of the Theotokos of Kazan. The old and neglected cathedral goes back to the 18th century, while the larger cathedral on the market square was designed in the Empire style and consecrated in 1839.










In 1989 begun construction of private line of Lebedyan Metro. The construction of Lebedyan Metro funded by pensioneer-enthusiast Leonid Mulyarchik. Frustrated with the poor condition of the roads in Lebedyan, his home village in central Russia, Leonid Mulyarchik has taken matters into his own hands and is building an underground system. 

Since starting work in 1989, Mulyarchik, has dug a tunnel more than 1,200ft (366 m.) long. He will also be supplying the rolling stock, all automated, and has made mini-tunnels in certain spots in case his neighbors want a metro of their own. Experts confirm the reliability and durability of the constructions.

Some experts are skeptical that all underground works was personally done by Mulyarchik. They say that there is big underground network of tunnels (like catacombs) in Lebedyan and some tunnels were found during Metro construction. Other local residents also do not approve of the activities of Mulyarchik.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Photos taken by *victorprofessor on August 9, 2009*:
http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/106201.html

*Door in the metro:*









*Homemade tugboat, which was made by Leonid Mulyarchik:*









*Vestibule of Metro:*









*Homemade concrete mixer:*









*Magistral tunnel:*









*Future place for the construction of shaft from the homes of neighbours:*









*Homemade shield for the cementation of vaults:*



























*Magistral tunnel:*









*Pumping station:*









*Staircase from Mulyarchik's house in the heat-only boiler station:*









*From the right side - place for future vestibule:*









*Shaft for the roasting of limestone:*









*First tunnel of the Lebedyan Metro:*



























*Leonid Mulyarchik:*









*Exit from the Metro:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Construction of station "Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Cornfield") in Novosibirsk:

*Two entrances:*








Yandex









Yandex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Few news from Russian regions:*

*Construction of the station "Gorkovskaya" in Nizhniy Novgorod:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of Kazan Metro:*

http://inkazan.ru/kozya-sloboda-budet-esli-gorod-najdyot-25-milliarda/

*August 5. Visit of the goverment delegation:*

*Site of the station "Moskovskaya" (planned to be opened in 2012):*



























*Rendering of station:*


















*Station "Kozya Sloboda" (planned to be opened next year):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Video report from Kazan:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The resumption of construction work in Samara:*

Photos taken by *Seemann*
http://forum.mymetro.ru/index.php?autocom=gallery&req=user&user=20397&op=view_album&album=1098

*STATION "ALABINSKAYA"*


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of "Admiralteyskaya" (deepest Russian Metro station) in St. Petersburg:*

*Station planned to be opened in 2011:*

Photos taken by *karhu*
Link: http://metro.nwd.ru/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=139&start=2445


----------



## Jamuary

The man did his own metro:?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Jamuary said:


> The man did his own metro:?


No, he DOING own metro.


----------



## manrush

Whatever happened to the Nadzemny Express project in Piter?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SEPTEMBER NEWS OF THE RUSSIAN METRO BUILDING:*

*NOVOSIBIRSK:*

*Construction of station "Zolotaya Niva" (planned to be opened on October 7, 2010 with one of two tunnels and one of two vestibules with two of six exits):*

*End of August, installation of escalator at the vestibule number 1:*








knsx

*End of August, construction of ventilation system:*








knsx

*End of August:*








Wings

*End of August:*








Wings

*End of August:*








Wings


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Early September, exit from Metro:*








ksnx

*Early September, artificial aging of granite:*








ksnx

*Early September:*








ksnx

*Early September:*








Slava









Slava









Slava









Slava









Slava


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Mid-September, interior of station:*








Link









Link

*Mid-September, waterproofing:*








ksnx









ksnx









ksnx









ksnx


----------



## AlekseyVT

*End of September:*








ksnx









ksnx









Slava









knsx


----------



## AlekseyVT

*End of September, construction of exits from vestibule number 1:*








ksnx









Gelio









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN:*

*Construction of station "Kozya sloboda" (planned to be opened in December 2010):*

*End of September:*








Link









Link

*Rendering of new station "Dubravnaya" (planned to be opened on August 1, 2013):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 22, 2010. World Car Free Day. Ilsur Metshin, Mayor of Kazan, in the Metro:*








metshin









metshin









metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG*

*Construction of station "Geologicheskaya" and "Botanicheskaya" (planned to be opened in 2011):*

*"Botanicheskaya":*








Link









Link

*"Chkalovskaya":*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 7, 2010:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNIY NOVGOROD*

*Short history of development of Nizhniy Novgorod Metro:*









*Construction of station "Gorkovskaya" (planned to be opened in 2012):*

*August 18, 2010:*








Link

*Early September:*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA*

*Construction of station "Alabinskaya" (planned to be opened in 2012):*

*August 29, 2010:*








Link









Link









Link

*August 31, 2010:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link

*September 19, 2010:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link

*September 22, 2010:*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Hello, guys!

I'm finished my bus tour across Spain+Portugal and enjoy my last day in the resort city La Pineda, Catalunya. On October 7, 2010 was opened 13th station of Novosibirsk Metro - "Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Cornfield"). I'm promise to give more information next week, after coming in Moscow. Now I'm want to load photos which were taken on October 5, two days before opening:*

Photos taken by *gelio*:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/118645.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*NOVOSIBIRSK METRO*

*Construction of the station "Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Cornfield"):*

*New scheme of Novosibirsk Metro. "Zolotaya Niva" is eastern station of the Green Line:*








knsx

*September 25:*








-WingS-

*September 28:*








Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 29:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 3:*

As I wrote before station was opened with one exit with two vestibules (№5 and №6). Second exit with four vestibules (№№ 1-4) planned to be opened next year.

*Vestibule №2:*








Link









Link









-Wings-


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule №1 (planned to be built in the ground floor of building):*








-Wings-









-Wings-









-Wings-









-Wings-









-Wings-









-Wings-









-Wings-


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibules №5 and №6:*








-Wings-

*Metropoilten's electrical substation:*








-Wings-

*Here we can see electric cables which are connected with substation:*








-Wings-

*Trade store (vestibule №1 planned to be built in its ground floor):*








-Wings-









-Wings-


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 4:*




































http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/31433.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Last night before opening:*








-Wings-









-Wings-









-Wings-


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 7, 2010. Opening of station:*








Link









Link









KP









KP


----------



## AlekseyVT

KP









KP









KP









KP


----------



## AlekseyVT

KP









KP









KP









KP


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Next station - "Birch Grove":*








Link









Link









Link









Link

*Construction of second exit:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Amateur video:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

ТОРМОЗ354









ТОРМОЗ354









ТОРМОЗ354









ТОРМОЗ354









ТОРМОЗ354


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Therefore, Metro in Novosibirsk (3rd most populated Russian city) go on the 3rd place among Russian Metro systems. There are same number of stations as in Nizhniy Novgorod (13), but Novosibirsk Metro have more total length (16.0 against 15.5 km) and more passanger volume (69.9 against 32.2 mln. passangers per year). Congradulations to Siberia!*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNIY NOVGOROD METRO:*

*New rendering of the station "Gorkovskaya" (planned to be opened in 2012):*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

manrush said:


> Whatever happened to the Nadzemny Express project in Piter?


Goverment of St.-Petersburg have plans to build it, but realization of this project was stopped.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO:*

*Station "Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal") - "ghost station" at Line 5 (planned to be opened in the end of 2010 after construction of escalator hall):*








невское время









RAID









RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 6, 2010. End of construction of tunnels between stations "Volkovskaya" (opened in 2008) and "Mezhdunarodnaya" (planned to be opened in 2012) of Line 5:*

*Video report at this link (Russian):*
http://www.tv100.ru/news/Daesh-po-stancii-v-god-31125/

*Photo report:*








Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Mezhdunarodnaya":*








Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO:*

*September 28, 2010. Construction of the station "Botanicheskaya" (planned to be opened in 2011):*








Umformer









Umformer









Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

Umformer









Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO - OCTOBER NEWS:*

*Construction of station "Zarechye" ("Beyond the River"), other project name: "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement") - planned to be opened in the end of 2010:*








gvair









gvair

*Construction of exits from the station:*








Tatar-inform









Tatar-inform

*Construction site of the station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow station"):*








forchun


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction site of station "Dekabristov" ("Decembrist * station"):*

*(* Decembrists are Russian army officers, who took part in the Decembrist revolt on December 14, 1825):*

Photos taken by *Ratman*:













































*New rendering of the station "Dubravnaya" (can be translated as "Forest station"):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA METRO:*

*Construction of the station "Alabinskaya" (planned to be opened in 2012):*

*September 27, 2010:*








mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro


----------



## AlekseyVT

mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro


----------



## AlekseyVT

mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 9, 2010:*








mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro









mdv-metro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 10, 2010:*








Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NOVOSIBIRSK METRO:*

*October 12. Construction of vestibule №1 for future exit from station "Zolotaya Niva" (planned to be opened in 2011):*








sibmma









sibmma









sibmma









sibmma


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Parnas" (2006):*

*"Parnas" ("Parnassus") is the rare for St.-Petersburg Metro indoor ground station. Station was named for nearby industrial zone Parnas. It is the northernmost subway station in Saint Petersburg and in Russia. The station's theme is ancient Greek motives integrated into a modern "high-tech" design.*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/66873.html



















*"The Chariot of Helios":*









*"Nike":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"The Abduction of Europa":*









*"Argonauts":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Gorkovskaya" (1963):*

"Gorkovskaya" is a station on the Line 2 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It opened on July 1, 1963. "Gorkovskaya" is deep-level (depth - 53 metres) tri-vaulted station of pylon type. The station's name was derived from Maxim Gorky Avenue (later renamed Kronverksky Avenue). The station was designed as a tribute to the Russian/Soviet writer Maxim Gorky (1868-1936), who was lived at this Avenue since 1914 till 1921.

The ground-level vestibule is located at the intersection between Kamennoovstovsky and Kronverksky Avenues. The vestibule was designed to withstand a direct impact during carpet bombing. The station closed on October 11, 2008 for a 14 months reconstruction of vestibule and reopened in December 26, 2009 as initially planned.

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/72139.html



















*Bas-relief of Maxim Gorky:*






















































*Old vestibule:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*New vestibule:*


----------



## Aokromes

Rolf, UFO station, very nice indeed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Zvenigorodskaya" (2008):*

"Zvenigorodskaya" is a station of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It is opened on December 20, 2008 as a part of the first starting complex of Line 5. "Zvenigorodskaya" is deep-level (depth - 52 metres) tri-vaulted station of column-wall type. The station's name was derived from Zvenigorodskaya street (Zvenigorod is an ancient Russian town in Moscow Region).

During one year station hasn't own vestibule. For the message with other lines of underground the corridor between stations "Zvenigorodskaya" and "Pushkinskaya" (1956), and for an exit on a surface - escalator tunnel of station "Pushkinskaya" of Line 1 (1956) were involved transitive. Under the initial data from press-service of Saint Petersburg Metro, a concourse building should construct under the project of the architect Alexander Konstantinov. This project was described as a two-storeyed building with a portico harmoniously entered in an architectural ensemble of the former barracks of Semyonovsky regiment.

Concourse will be land, it will be located on the ground floor of specially constructed building, it will take places between houses № 1 and № 3 on Zvenigorodskaya street. It was originally planned to build a two-storeyed building which should remind appearance a building of barracks of Semyonovsky regiment. On the ground floor it was planned to place a concourse, and on the second - services of Saint Petersburg Metro. Now is under construction five-floor shopping mall under the project of "Adamant" company.

The ground-level vestibule was opened on December 26, 2009 in the ground floor of future trade complex. The decoration is devoted to Semyonovsky regiment.

*"Zvenigorodskaya". Few days before opening of ground vestibule:*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/69795.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Zvenigorodskaya" after the opening of vestibule:*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/72193.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Passanger volume in the Russian Metropolitans, 2009:*

*1. MOSCOW - 2392 mln. people.* 93.0% from 2008 (2573 mln.). Main factor - crisis.
*2. ST.-PETERSBURG - 754 mln. people.* 90.2% from 2008 (836 mln.). Main factor - crisis.
*3. NOVOSIBIRSK - 70.0 mln. people.* 90.3% from 2008 (77.5 mln.). Main factor - crisis.
*4. YEKATERINBURG - 37.3 mln. people.* 76.3% from 2008 (48.9 mln.). Main factors - crisis, increasing of ticket price from 10 to 14 RUR.
*5. NIZHNIY NOVGOROD - 26.9 mln. people.* 83.3% from 2008 (32.3 mln.). Main factor - crisis.
*6. SAMARA - 16.7 mln. people.* 88.8% from 2008 (18.8 mln.). Main factor - crisis.
*7. KAZAN - 9.9 mln. people.* 130.2% from 2008 (7.6 mln.). Main factors - crisis, opening of new station in 2008.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 14. Construction of stations in Yekaterinburg (planned yo be opened next year):*

*"Chkalovskaya" - they are working only in daytime:*








Umformer

*"Botanicheskaya" - many work in nighttime:*








Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

Umformer









Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of vestibule for the station "Obvodny Kanal" in St.-Petersburg (planned to be opened in the end of 2010):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Novocherkasskaya" (1985):*

*"Novocherkasskaya" is a station on the Line 4 of the St.-Petersburg Metro. Initially station was named "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guard station") for nearby Krasnogvardeysky Avenue. However, in 1990 this avenue changed its name to Novocherkassky Avenue (Novocherkassk is a Russian city in Rostov Region). Therefore, in 1992 station also changed its name to "Novocherkasskaya". 

"Novocherkasskaya" is deep-level (depth - 61 metres) of single-vaulted type which was built by so-called Leningrad technology. According to its former name, the station's theme is battle of St.-Petersburg Red Guardia for Soviet power.*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/73746.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Light photomoderation:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Lesnaya" (1975):*

*"Lesnaya" ("Forest station") is a station on the Line 1 of the St.-Petersburg Metro. Station was named for nearby urban forest, Lesnoy (Forest) Avenue and St.-Petersburg State Forest Technical Academy. "Lesnaya" is deep-level (depth - 64 metres) tri-vaulted station of column type. The station's theme is forest nature.*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/75568.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Sun:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Two retro-photos of 2002. Lighting of the sun has been disabled:*









*Here was old scheme at track walls:*









*Vestibule in 2002:*









*Vestibule after reconstruction of April 2004 (photo was made in 2008):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Ligovsky Prospekt" (1991):*

*"Ligovsky Prospekt" ("Liga Avenue") is a station on the Line 4 of the St.-Petersburg Metro. Station was named for nearby Avenue (Liga, that now named Dudergofka, is a small river in St. Petersburg). "Ligovsky Prospekt" is deep-level (depth - 66 metres) single-vaulted station which was built by so-called Leningrad technology. The vestibule was built in the ground floor of the administrative building of St. Petersburg Metropolitan.*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/79057.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Light photomoderation:*


















*Vestibule of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Ladozhskaya" (1985):*

*"Ladozhskaya" ("Ladoga station") is a station on the Line 4 of the St.-Petersburg Metro. Station was named for planned Ladozhsky Rail Terminal, which was opened only in 2003, 18 years after the opening of station (Ladoga is freshwater lake, largest lake in Europe, which located in the Republic of Karelia and Leningrad Region, not far from St.-Petersburg). 

"Ladozhskaya" is deep-level (depth - 61 metres) single-vaulted station which was built by so-called Leningrad technology. The station's theme is Siege of Leningrad and Road of Life. During the WWII, the Road of Life was the ice road transport route across the frozen Lake Ladoga, which provided the only access to the besieged city of Leningrad in the winter months during 1941–1944 while the perimeter in the siege was maintained by the German Army Group North and the Finnish Defence Forces. The siege lasted for 29 months from September 8, 1941, to January 27, 1944. Over one million citizens of Leningrad died from starvation, stress, exposure and bombardments. The road today forms part of the World Heritage Site.*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/84894.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Road of Life (1941-1944)":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Light photomoderation. The station looked so before replacing of lamps in 2006:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Dostoevskaya (1991):*

*"Dostoevskaya" is a station on the Line 4 of the St.-Petersburg Metro. Station was named for nearby memorial museum-house of great Russian writer Fyodor Dostoevsky (1821-1881), where he lived since 1878 till own death in 1881. "Dostoevskaya" is deep-level (depth - 62 metres) tri-vaulted station of column type. The station is decorated in the style of Dostoevsky's times (19th century):*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/89985.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*St.-Petersburg Metro, station "Primorskaya" (1979):*

*"Primorskaya" ("Maritime station") is a station on the Line 3 of the St.-Petersburg Metro. Station got its name due to its location not so far from the coast of Gulf of Finland - in the Dekabristov Island, to the north of Vasilievsky Island, separated from it by Smolenka River. It is the westernmost Metro station in Saint Petersburg and in Russia. "Primorskaya" is deep-level (depth - 71 metres) tri-vaulted station of column type. The station is decorated in the maritime style:*

Photos taken by *Igor Vanin*:
http://one-in.livejournal.com/96710.html



















*Sea anchor:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Poltava" - the first ship of the line of the Russian Navy, which was launched in St.-Petersburg (1712):*









*"Vostok" ("East") and "Mirnyi" ("Peaceful") - sloops of Russian expedition, which first discovered the Antarctica (1820):*









*"Arktika" - Soviet nuclear powered icebreaker, which was the first surface ship in the world to reach the North Pole (1977):*









*"Cosmonaut Yury Gagarin" - Soviet space control-monitoring ship, world's largest communications ship (built in 1971):*


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA METRO:*

*Second construction site of the station "Alabinskaya" (planned to be opened in 2012):*








Seemann









Seemann









Seemann


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO:*

*The little changed rendering of the station "Kozya Sloboda" / "Zarechye" (planned to be opened on December 30, 2010). There will be installed light indicator band near the edges of platforms:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## Ultramarine

И нафига столько фоток?
Лучше бы в фотосекции выложил.


----------



## city_thing

Russia is so fucking cool.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Ultramarine said:


> И нафига столько фоток?
> Лучше бы в фотосекции выложил.
> 
> *Translate:* - Why need to so many photos? It's better to load it in Photo Forum.


The majority of this photos was taken at the construction sites of future Metro stations. Many of them are amateur photos which were maden by local residents and haven't necessary quality for Photo Forum pages.

However, Igor Vanin was made good photosession of the all Moscow Metro stations. I'm have plan to load it in Moscow Photo Forum.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The depth of station is 35 meters:*


















*There are several floor fixtures that resemble torches along the axis of the platform:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*At the end of platform is located copy of the classical sculpture of the Greek sculptor Myron - "Discobolus" (mid-fifth century BC):*









*He represents the physical perfection of man:*


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*Construction of second stage of Volgograd Metrotram:*

Three southern underground stations - "Profsoyuznaya" ("Labour Unions"), "TYuZ" ("Theatre for Young Spectators") and "Yelshanka" are planned to be opened in 2011-2012, after complete replacement of rolling stock of Volgograd Metrotram.

Photos were taken in October 2010:

*Vestibule of station "Yelshanka", which planned to be final station of second stage:*








Albert&Shtein

*This is old photo of this vestibule:*








Albert&Shtein

*Platform to the station "Rayonnaya" - planned station of third stage:*








Albert&Shtein

*Platform to the station "TYuZ" - planned neighboring station of second stage:*








Albert&Shtein

*Turbine:*








Albert&Shtein


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Tunnel under railways:*








Albert&Shtein

*Tunnel to the deadlock:*








Albert&Shtein

*Deadlock between "Yelshanka" and future station "Rayonnaya":*








Albert&Shtein









Albert&Shtein


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of the station "TYuZ":*








Albert&Shtein

*Tunnel to the station "Yelshanka":*








Albert&Shtein









Albert&Shtein









Albert&Shtein









Albert&Shtein

*Hermetic door:*








Albert&Shtein


----------



## HD READY

AlekseyVT said:


> *NOVOSIBIRSK METRO:*
> 
> In contrast from Kazan - the photos of the Novosibirsk station "Zolotaya Niva", which was closed due to technical violations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Wings-


Why Russian cars are so dirty?


----------



## Armidall

HD READY said:


> Why Russian cars are so dirty?


cause russian cities are very dusty


----------



## AlekseyVT

Armidall said:


> cause russian cities are very dusty


Right.

*METRO CONSTRUCTION IN MOSCOW - BRIEF REPORT:*

*CONSTRUCTION OF THE SECOND EXIT FROM STATION "MARYINA ROSHCHA" (opened this year):*








Russos

*"BORISOVO"; project name - "KAZAKHSTANSKAYA" (2011):*








Егор64









Егор64

*"SHIPILOVSKAYA" (2011):*








METROMAN525









METROMAN525


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZYABLIKOVO" (2011):*








Hans24









Hans24

*"NOVOKOSINO" (2012):*








Олег-Н









Олег-Н


----------



## rakcancer

wow! looking at AlekseyAV pictures of subway stations I feel like I am in some upscale museum.... impressive!
I though that it was the style popular in previous, soviet era but apparently this is still a case with newly built stations which makes me wonder how much guys do you spent on average for building every single station? Do you have any info about that?


----------



## AlekseyVT

rakcancer said:


> I though that it was the style popular in previous, soviet era but apparently this is still a case with newly built stations which makes me wonder how much guys do you spent on average for building every single station? Do you have any info about that?


It depends on two factors. 

The first - the degree of funding. Today, funding comes only from a regional, not the federal budget. Accordingly, the pace of construction, for example, in Moscow or Kazan differ on the pace of construction in Samara or Nizhny Novgorod.

The second is the geological structure of the terrain. For example, there are unstable soils (swamps) in St. Petersburg. Therefore, it's necessary to build deep-level stations (55-65 metres). In Nizhny Novgorod now comes the construction of the station on the other bank of the river. So, it's need to build a bridge (common for Metro and autoroad) and lanes for vehicular traffic.

However, it's need to recognize that the pace of Metro construction fell sharply in comparison with the Soviet period, especially in the regions. The normal period for the construction of the shallow station is 2-3 years.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*"Ploshchad 1905 goda" (1994):*

Photos were taken by *Gelio*:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/124088.html

*"Ploshchad 1905 goda" ("1905 Square") is a station of Yekaterinburg Metro, which located between stations "Dynamo" and "Geologicheskaya". It was built in the central part of Yekaterinburg near 1905 Square. The station was opened on December 22, 1994. This is deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type. The architects of station were Arkady Zaslavsky and L. Maslennikov. The main theme of the station's decor is Russian Revolution of 1905:*









*The supports of the vaults are made in the form of strict granite portals, which are separating the central hall from the side platforms:*









*Color design of interior is based on the contrast between white track walls from the marble and red portals, which are faced with Karelian granite:*


















*The depth of station is 35 meters:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In the future there is planned to built interchange station "Glavny Prospekt" ("Main Avenue") of the Line 2. In the northern end of station "Ploshchad 1905 goda" planned to be built second exit with interchange on the future Line 2:*









*There are art inserts, which were made by the Ural masters in the technique of Florentine mosaic, on the track walls of station:*









*The central hall is lit by the chandeliers, the side platforms - by the decorative sconces between the portals:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Cash office:*









*Exit to the city:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*And the last station of the Yekaterinburg Metro - "Geologicheskaya" (2002):*

Photos were taken by *Gelio*:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/124378.html

*"Geologicheskaya" ("Geological station") is a final station of Yekaterinburg Metro. The neighboring station is "Ploshchad 1905 goda". "Geologicheskaya" is seventh station of Yekaterinburg Metro. It was opened on December 30, 2002. This is deep-level single-vaulted station, where planned to be built interchange on the future Line 3. The architect of this station was Spartak Ziganshin:*









*The construct of this station is three-tiered. On the upper tier are located service rooms, on the middle tier - station "Geologicheskaya" of the Line 1, on the lower tier planned to be built station of the future Line 3:*









*The theme of the station's decor is the wealth of the Ural subsoils. Only local (Ural) minerals were used in the decoration of the station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Mosaics on the track walls were made from the different kinds of stone. It illustrate a structure of the crust:*









*The construction of station was started in December 1989. The project name of the station was "Kuybyshevskaya" due to nearby Kuybyshev street:*









*The current name of the station was given by the decree of Sverdlovsk Regional Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (Boris Yeltsin) and Sverdlovsk Regional Executive Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (Anatoly Mekhrentsev). It was made at the request of the personnel of Production Association "Uralgeology" due to the fact that near the station is located the building of the Production Association, where worked prominent geologists of the Ural region and discoverers of deposits. Also station is located near Urals State University of Mines:*









*The depth of station is 30 meters:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*There are staircases to the future station of Line 3 in the middle of central hall. This station must be built in the lower tier:*









*Exit to the city:*


















*There were installed turnstiles of the new model in the vestibule of station:*


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*Metro depot "Kalinovskoe" (1991):*

Photos were taken by *Gelio*:
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/124647.html

*Metro depot "Kalinovskoe" was opened on April 26, 1991. It's only one depot in the Yekaterinburg Metro. The nearest Metro station is "Prospekt Cosmonavtov" ("Cosmonauts Avenue"). Metro depot is connected with the railway on the rail station "Kalinovka". Rolling stock of the Yekaterinburg Metro consist of 81-717/714 trains. There are 54 cars in the park of Metro depot. Each passanger train consist of four cars:*


















*Metro depot is located in the small forest massive:*









*Here is way for the running-in of trains at left side:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Axelferis said:


> sure! i never saw that anywhere! they have lot of money that's why i don't understand why they want to continue with this stock??!! :nuts:


I was been in the trains of the Paris Metro. This is not the standard that I want to see in Moscow. Hard seats in the first and last row. Passengers sit facing each other, and I was forced to bend my long legs. These trains much worse than new trains in Moscow (although its interior look modern).

Brr..... I do not need in such French innovation. hno:


----------



## Axelferis

which cars are you talking about?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Axelferis said:


> which cars are you talking about?


About standart cars of the Paris Metro (I found them identical). I didn't use newest Line 14, but I'm used few other lines like Line 7, Line 8.

I'm forgot to add that according to official statistics Moscow Metro is the world's second most heavily used rapid transit system after Tokyo's twin subway (by passanger volume) and St. Petersburg Metro is the world's first most dense metro system (by the passanger volume per each kilometer of the current track ways). Therefore, the European standard for Metro trains is absolutely inapplicable to these systems.

The main goal of any transport is to carry people with a specified time schedule and comfort. In Moscow fulfilment of train schedule is 99,98 % with minimal headway - 90 seconds. Therefore, "Stalin's" trains perfectly doing own work and there is no any technical necessary for replacing of old models.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO:*

*Rendering of the station "Novokosino" in Moscow (planned to be opened in 2012):*








Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^^^

"Novokosino" may be the last station of the Moscow Metro, built by the original project. On November 22, during a visit of the construction site of "Novokosino", the new Mayor of Moscow, Sergey Sobyanin said that all future stations must be built by the typical project to accelerate the pace of construction work. It seems that Moscow Metro coming back in the era of Nikita Khrushchev's primitivism (late 1950s - 1960s), in the times of cheapest ground stations and shallow stations of typical layout, which were contemptuously dubbed "Centipedes" (which comes from the fact that early designs had 40 concrete columns in two rows).

*"Pervomayskaya" - the first "Centipede" in Moscow (1961):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO:*

*November 20, 2010. Construction of the vestibule of the future station "Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal") - planned to be opened in the end of December, 2010. The vestibule will be located in the ground floor of the future trade store "Adamant":*








mike blum









mike blum









mike blum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO:*

*November 22-23, 2010. Construction of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest") - planned to be opened in 2013:*









Константин Павлов

*Central hall:*








Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Central hall:*








Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов


----------



## AlekseyVT

Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов









Константин Павлов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO:*

*November 15, 2010. Construction of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty") - planned to be opened next year:*








Бог Электро









Бог Электро









Бог Электро









Бог Электро









Бог Электро


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Built at the depth 86 meters, it will be most deepest Metro station in Russia. Model of the station:*








X Dream


----------



## borza

AlekseyVT said:


> *Built at the depth 86 meters, it will be most deepest Metro station in Russia. Model of the station:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X Dream


So in the world as well?


----------



## AlekseyVT

borza said:


> So in the world as well?


*No. The deepest station in the world (105.5 metres) is "Arsenalnaya" ("Arsenal") in Kiev (1960).*

*"Arsenalnaya" ("Arsenalna", "Arsenal")* is a station on Kiev Metro's Line 1. The station was opened along with the first stage and is currently the deepest station in the world (105.5 metres). This attributed to Kiev's geography where the high bank of the Dnieper River rises above the rest of the city. Also unique is the station's design which lacks a central concourse thus similar in layout to stations on the London Underground.

Although "Arsenalna" (architects H. Hranatkin, S. Krushynsky, N. Shchukina) appears as a pylon trivault, the "Pylons" along with their portals are all purely cosmetic decoration. Pink marble walls with bronze grills (that feature metallic artwork on Soviet themes) is all that is present in the portal. Instead the station has a small lobby which is directely connected to the escalator tunnel. The ride on the escalators itself is one of the longest totaling up to five minutes.

The layout of the stations has reasons, as the cosmetic pylons were planned to be real. The main one comes from the tough soils of the location and the problems with hydroisolation which forced the builders to conserve the design. Similar problems happened on the first stage in Moscow however later the stations "Lubyanka", "Chistye Prudy" (and "Paveletskaya" of the third stage) were completed. In Kiev this never was to happen. Originally built as an interim on a long track before the line crossed the Dnieper and continued into the left bank residential districts, it was never to have a large passenger traffic to justify a complex and costly reconstruction. Nor was the station ever planned to be a transfer point (unlike the Moscow stations, which ultimately was the reason for them to be rebuilt). Thus with the Kiev Arsenal Factory, for which the station was named, being the only human source of passengers, this station is likely to remain as it is permanently.

Decoratively, apart from the spoken portals, the station is monochromatic in its appearance. The plastered vault ceilings, ceramic tiled walls and the marbled "pylons" all are of white colour. At the wall of the main lobby hall was a large sculptural artwork depicting revolutionary events that took place in the Arsenal factory in 1918 however this was unfortunately removed in the early 1990s.

The station's large surface vestibule is situated on the Arsenal Square. Behind the station is a service bay that is used for nighttime stands and minor repairs to the railcar park.









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

borza said:


> So in the world as well?


*According to the unofficial information, the depth of the station "Puhung" ("Revitalization") in the Pyongyang Metro is 120 meters. However, as you can understand, it's very difficult to verify this information:*









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## Woonsocket54

Although the Pyongyang Metro map shows there are two lines, visitors from other countries are only shown a few stations on the red line and none on the green line (Hyoksin Line). Therefore, we don't really know how deep a lot of those stations may be or if that second line even exists.

In addition, there is a station in the Seikan Tunnel (between Honshu and Hokkaido) called Yoshioka-Kaitei Station which is 149.5 meters below sea level. Since it's an underwater station, this depth is difficult to compare to underground stations such as Admiralteyskaya in St Petersburg and Arsenal'naya in Kiev. Perhaps one would measure the depth below the bottom of the sea for Yoshioka-Kaitei, and I imagine that would be less than the 105 meters given for Kiev. Anyway, it's an academic point now because Yoshioka-Kaitei has not been used for regular passenger services since 2006.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*BRIEF NEWS OF THE NOVOSIBIRSK METRO:*

*November 25, 2010. Station "Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Cornfield") does not open after a set period of time. As I wrote earlier, this station was opened on October 7, 2010. However, after 19 days of operation, this station was closed by decision of the Court. It was found that the station was opened without official permission of Rostekhnadzor (the Federal Service for Ecological, Technological and Nuclear Supervision). The Court found a period of 30 days to address the deficiencies. However, the station was not open after this period. Now they plan to open this station before the New Year:*








knsx

*November 28, 2010. The new Metro train, which was made in St. Petersburg, traveled distance 3500 kilometers and arrived in Novosibirsk:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO:*

*November 26, 2010. After a fierce and lengthy debates that turned into a political struggle, it was finally decided to name the next station "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement"). It planned to be opened on December 30, 2010:*

*CONSTRUCTION OF THE STATION "KOZYA SLOBODA" IN KAZAN:*
e5dfa86146f6323b8133b1209f21f4f1

*November 27, 2010. Construction of the exit:*








Litmus

*Excavator:*








Litmus

*KamAZ truck:*








Litmus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Monitoring and control of the building:*








Litmus









Litmus

*The station itself:*








Litmus









Litmus


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> *KAZAN METRO:*
> 
> *November 26, 2010. After a fierce and lengthy debates that turned into a political struggle, it was finally decided to name the next station "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement"). It planned to be opened on December 30, 2010:*


Do you perhaps mean December 30, *2011*? There's no way they can finish that in one month.


----------



## AlekseyVT

TheKorean said:


> Ah, I see. But what about Moscow metro?


Moscow, in contrast to St. Petersburg, has no such problems with hydrogeology. Therefore, the depth of Metro stations is determined by the its location. The quantity of shallow and ground-level Metro stations in Moscow more than quantity of deep-level stations.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> Those where build on cold war times to serve as bunker.


This is a popular myth of Western propaganda. Let's look at history of the Moscow Metro.

*1st stage (1931-1935) - 13 stations: 4 deep-level, 9 shallow.*
Two of four deep-level stations was built by London-type due to problem with quicksands (In order to minimize the amount of excavation required, the planned full-length central hall was abandoned in favour of a short passage at the end of the station connecting the two platform tubes). However, in 1970s, when technology of building was improved, the construction of the central halls was completed.

*2nd stage (1935-1938) - 9 stations: 6 deep-level, 3 shallow.*
The main factor for choise of depth was geology.

*3rd stage - Wartime (1938-1944) - 7 stations: 5 deep-level, 2 shallow.*

*4th stage (1944-1954) - 15 deep-level stations.*
Undoubtly, when Yankees decided to demonstrate own power and committed a crime against humanity, tested a nuclear bombs against the civilians, the threat of American nuclear aggression was more than real. American spy planes have repeatedly invaded into Soviet space.

Therefore it was more than logical when it was ordered to build a new deep-level stations and install a hermetically sealed mechanisms at the old deep-level stations.

*1954-1980s:*
However, during the reign of Nikita Khrushchev (when the threat of nuclear war was real), there was implemented another principle in the Moscow Metro. Khrushchev (who was directly involved in the construction of the first Moscow Metro line in 1930s) has approved new types of stations - ground-level stations and shallow stations of standard type. Future Soviet leaders followed the same principle in the choice of depth. This fact destroys popular myth of Western propaganda.

*1990s - nowadays:*
Now the choice of depth depends by the location. In the central districts, where territory was built up few decades ago, apply a deep-level Metro construction. But the majority of the new Metro stations were built in the outskirts, in the bedroom areas. There's easier to build shallow stations with using the cut and cover method, because the territory was not so built up as in the central part of city.

*This is list of the deepest Metro stations in Moscow:*
1) "Park Pobedy" (2005) - 84.0 meters;
2) "Timiryazevskaya" (1991) - 63.5 meters;
3) "Dubrovka" (1999) - 62.0 meters;
4) "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (1991) - 61.0 meters;
5) "Sretensky Bulvar" (2007) - 60.0 meters;
5) "Trubnaya" (2007) - 60.0 meters;
5) "Maryina Roshcha" (2010) - 60.0 meters;
5) "Dostoevskaya" (2010) - 60.0 meters;
9) "Dmitrovskaya" (1991) - 59.0 meters.

As you can see, these stations were built in the era of perestroika, in the "democratic" Yeltsyn times and during last five years. I hope that I will no disprove this myth further.


----------



## Dase

^ Why is it a myth or propaganda? The deep-level stations built in the 2nd phase have been used as commando centrals and/or where dedicated bomb shelters. So even if they wouldn't have been built for that, they where used in that way. I extremely doubt the geological issues you claim for phase 2, as for instance the first part of Zamoskvoretskaya (green) line - Sokol to Teatralnaya - goes directly under roads which have been widened during that time as well. It would have been very easy to continue to build stations like on the Sokolnicheskaya line.

During hot times of the Cold war and the immediate threat of a new war (1944-1954), all Stations where deep-level. All stations close to the city center built after that where deep-level stations as well. The new Stations on the Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya (bright green) line are a bad example because obviously, a new line has to connect to the existing lines in the easiest way. 

#563: you can barely see the SOS-column. Russian Metros anyway have a problem with providing informations on platform-level, so I don't see why the changes only benefit Tourists, especially considering the speakers at the SOS-phones only speak Russian anyway.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dase said:


> ^ Why is it a myth or propaganda? The deep-level stations built in the 2nd phase have been used as commando centrals and/or where dedicated bomb shelters. So even if they wouldn't have been built for that, they where used in that way.


These stations were not originally intended to be used as a bomb shelters, but they were used for this purpose during the Nazi air bombings. Before the WWII there were 22 stations in Moscow Metro, 12 of which are shallow. Shallow stations have proven to be ineffective when on July 23, 1941 Nazi bomb damaged the tunnel between Metro stations "Smolenskaya" and "Arbatskaya", resulting in more than 60 people were killed and near 40 were wounded.



Dase said:


> I extremely doubt the geological issues you claim for phase 2, as for instance the first part of Zamoskvoretskaya (green) line - Sokol to Teatralnaya - goes directly under roads which have been widened during that time as well. It would have been very easy to continue to build stations like on the Sokolnicheskaya line.


OK, let see: originally there were 6 stations at this line. "Sokol" and "Aeroport" are shallow stations. "Mayakovskaya" was built in an unstable area of quicksands. As a result, this led to the problems of waterproofing in 1980s-1990s. Even despite of the recent expensive renovation, now it's possible to see the water traces at some places.

"Belorusskaya" was built near Belarus Railway Terminal, "Teatralnaya" was built near Bolshoi Theatre and Kremlin. Therefore, it was difficult to use cut and cover method. This method means that it's necessary to close for people a large territory during construction of stations.



Dase said:


> During hot times of the Cold war and the immediate threat of a new war (1944-1954), all Stations where deep-level.


Right, during this period was carried out such a policy. Although some stations have been difficult to make shallow, since the Ring line repeatedly crosses the Moskva River and its Bypass Canal.



Dase said:


> All stations close to the city center built after that where deep-level stations as well. The new Stations on the Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya (bright green) line are a bad example because obviously, a new line has to connect to the existing lines in the easiest way.


The main reason for choise of deep depth is geological conditions and the complexity of construction in areas with dense buildings (houses, underground communications and etc.).



Dase said:


> #563: you can barely see the SOS-column. Russian Metros anyway have a problem with providing informations on platform-level, so I don't see why the changes only benefit Tourists, especially considering the speakers at the SOS-phones only speak Russian anyway.


NIP - New Informational Space - is not only the SOS columns, but also additional color tapes, schemes and indices. This isn't combined with image of stations.









artkoder









artkoder









artkoder









den91









artkoder


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO:*

*RECONSTRUCTION OF THE PASSAGEWAY BETWEEN STATIONS "BELORUSSKAYA" ("BELARUS") IS OVER:*

*1938: STATION "BELORUSSKAYA" (LINE 2):*

The station was opened on September 11, 1938. The station is named after Belorussky Railway Terminal and was built to carry passangers to and from it. 

*1920s. Triumphal Gates devoting to the Russian victory in the anti-Napoleonic war 1812 (1829-1834; sculptor - Joseph Bové; since 1968 at Poklonnaya Hill):*








mosmetro

*Belorussky Railway Terminal with the vestibule of the station:*








cocomera









Yury Gridchin

*Vestibule of station:*








Russos

The design was the standart one for deep-level pylon-type stations. As usual the architects, Nikolay Andrikanis and Nadezhda Bykova, were faced with the task of making the heavy, squat station look lighter. It was decided to cut deep niches in the pylons and place a large bronze standart lamp with a cone-shaped fitting in each of them. The niches are faced with semi-precious onyx, as in "Dynamo" Metro station, and brightly lit. This made the pylons seem lighter and the supporting elements look like smooth pilasters at the edges. The pylons are faced with pink marble. In her memoirs architect Nadezhda Bykova writes admiringly of its rare shades. The ceiling vault has caissons of a simple geometrical pattern:








Wikipedia









Russos









pitkina

The floor was originally planned to be decorated with traditional Belorussian ornament (and idea subsequently used in "Belorusskaya" of Ring Line), but the final decision was a chequered pattern of black and grey marble tiles. There is black granite bust of Vladimir Lenin by the end wall in the central hall:








Russos









eugeny1988

The track walls are faced with white and black marble running along the lower section:








Russos









metrovagony

In 1952 a passageway was added from the centre of the hall to the station "Belorusskaya" of Ring Line. The sculptural group "Belorussian Partisan" can be seen in the passageway:








Russos

In 1958 the first cruise control system in the Moscow Metro was tested on "Belorusskaya" with a fotoelement installed on a train.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*INTERMEDIATE PERIOD:*

*The station "Belorusskaya" of Ring Line was opened in 1952. During this period (1938-1952) there were several important historical events and at the Belorussky Railway Terminal, and at the Metro station "Belorusskaya", and in the whole Soviet Belarus.*

*1941:*

At 04:45 on 22 June 1941, four million German soldiers, to be joined by Italian, Romanian and other Axis troops over the following weeks, burst over the borders and stormed into the Soviet Union, including the Belarus. For a month the offensive was completely unstoppable north of the Pribjet marshes, as the Panzer forces encircled hundreds of thousands of Soviet troops in huge pockets that were then reduced by slower-moving infantry divisions while the panzers charged on, following the Blitzkrieg doctrine. Eastern Belarus suffered particularly heavily during the fighting and German occupation. Following bloody encirclement battles, all of the present-day Belarus territory was occupied by the Germans by the end of August 1941. 

Since the early days of the occupation, a powerful and increasingly well-coordinated Soviet partisan movement emerged. Hiding in the woods and swamps, the partisans inflicted heavy damage to German supply lines and communications, disrupting railway tracks, bridges, telegraph wires, attacking supply depots, fuel dumps and transports, and ambushing Axis soldiers. In the largest partisan sabotage action of the entire Second World War, the so-called Asipovichy diversion of July 30, 1943, four German trains with supplies and Tiger tanks were destroyed. To fight partisan activity, the Germans had to withdraw considerable forces behind their front line.

On June 26, 1941 at Belorussky Railway Terminal was first performed the song "Holy (Sacred) War" by the Red Army Red-Bannered Song and Dance Ensemble of the USSR for soldiers, who going to the front. This song was written by Vasily Lebedev-Kumach in 1941 upon the beginning of the German invasion in the Soviet Union. The composer of the music was Aleksandr Aleksandrov. This song became non-official hymn of the Great Patriotic War:













Link









Link

In 1941 Moscow Metro stations were used as bomb shelters during Nazi air bombings. Every night the General Staff descended to the bomb shelter under the Staff's building, which was completely unsuitable for permanent work. In July it was decided to move on the nights at the station "Belorusskaya". A part of "Belorusskaya" was enclosed for this purpose. Every night after closing of the Metro, the part of station was fenced off by plywood wall. The General Staff worked beyond this wall. At other part was ordinary bomb shelter for the inhabitants of Moscow.

*Train with point of communication was located somewhere at this place:*








Russos









Russos

Every evening the officers of General Staff collected all materials and went to the Belorussky Rail Terminal, every morning - in the opposite direction. It took too much time. In the some better conditions was been the post of communication at "Belorusskaya" station. It was equipped at special train, which was standing in the sidings behind the station. It could not continue for long time, and in the late August-early September General Staff moved at the building at Kirovskaya (now Myasnitskaya) street. Staff got the station "Kirovskaya" for full disposal. This station was closed for passangers and its platforms were fenced off with plywood for use as the headquarters of the General Staff and PVO Air Defense. All trains bypassed this station without stops. The point of communication remained at "Belorusskaya":








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1944:*

The territory of Belarus was liberated during operation "Bagration". It was the codename for the Soviet 1944 Belorussian Strategic Offensive Operation, which cleared German forces from the Belorussian SSR and eastern Poland between 22 June 1944 and 19 August 1944. The operation was named after 18th–19th century Georgian Prince Pyotr Bagration, general of the Russian army who received a mortal wound at the Battle of Borodino in 1812. This action resulted in the almost complete destruction of the German Army Group Centre and three of its component armies: Fourth Army, Third Panzer Army and Ninth Army. The operation "was the most calamitous defeat of all the German armed forces in World War II". By the end of the operation most of the western Soviet Union had been reconquered and the Red Army had achieved footholds in Romania and Poland.

The battle has been described as the triumph of the Soviet theory of "the operational art" because of the complete co-ordination of all the Strategic Front movements and signals traffic to fool the enemy about the target of the offensive. The military tactical operations of the Red Army successfully avoided the mobile reserves of the Wehrmacht and continually "wrong-footed" the German forces. Despite the huge forces involved, Soviet front commanders left their adversaries completely confused about the main axis of attack until it was too late. Compared to other battles, this was by far the greatest Soviet victory in numerical terms. The Red Army liberated a vast amount of Soviet territory (whose population had suffered greatly under the German occupation). The advancing Soviets found cities destroyed, villages depopulated, and much of the population killed, or deported by the occupiers. Within three years of Nazi occupatian about 2 mln. people - almost quarter of Belarus population - were killed.

In order to show the outside world the magnitude of the victory, some 50.000 Nazi prisoners, taken from the encirclement east of Minsk, were paraded through Moscow: even marching quickly and twenty abreast, they took 1.5 hours to pass. But it was not a parade of Nazi fame, it was a parade of Nazi disgrace.

*22 June, 1940. Meeting of Nazi Army in Paris:*





*17 July, 1944. Meeting of Nazi Army in Moscow:*













waralbum









waralbum









waralbum









Wikipedia









waralbum

*In a symbolic gesture the streets were washed down afterwar. Moscow was cleaned from Nazi traces:*








waralbum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1945:*

On July 24, 1945 Belorussky Railway Terminal become the place for the meeting of the Soviet winners:

*Final episode from the Soviet film "Belorussky Rail Terminal" (1970):*













waralbum









waralbum









waralbum









waralbum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1952 - STATION "BELORUSSKAYA" (RING LINE):*








mosmetro

The design of "Belorusskaya" (Ring Line) was entrusted to the married pair of architects Ivan Taranov and Nadezhda Bykova (she also designed the other "Belorusskaya", on the Line 2):








"Архитектор"

They regarded this as the last opportunity to realise some cherished plans, for example, to create floor with a pattern of national Belorussian ornament, which they failed to implement at the radial-line station. The floor was originally made of multi-coloured ceramic tiles. At this time Nikita khrushchev was very fond of ceramics and did his utmost to encourage their use. This type of covering was not very practical on a floor used by thousands of people each day, however. It was replaced with granite tiles in 1994 by the son of the architects, Andrey Taranov. However, original pattern was retained. The architect Taranov had to defend the floor as it did not fit in with the richly decorated caissons of the main vault. The ceiling ornament was produced in a rather unusual way. The pattern was imprinted directly on the asbestos-cement "umbrella" to protect the station from water oozing through the tubing seams. Decorative porcelain inserts were fastened to it at the factory stage. In creating their arabesques the architects were inspired by the caisson vaults of villas in Ancient Rome:








Igor Vanin

The theme of the station's decor is the culture and economy of Soviet Belorussia. The twelve panels in the middle of the ceiling illustrate the life of the Belorussian people. They are executed in the Florentine mosaic technique from sketches by Grigory Opryshko. When Nikita Khrushchev was inspecting the new line, the architect Nadezhda Bykova confessed to him: "After a visit at the neighboring station "Novoslobodskaya", our station will be look like Cinderella for you". "But Cinderella must turn into princess in the final", - answered Khrushchev. In 1952 artist Grigory Opryshko and architects Ivan Taranov and Nadezhda Bykova were awarded Stalin Prize of 3rd class for decoration of the station "Belorusskaya":








Kaban









Kaban

For one-third of their height the pylons are faced with light-coloured Koelga marble. The track walls, originally covered with small coloured Mettlach tiles, now have white ceramic tiling. The station is lit by marble light fillings of an unusual design:








Тов. Аминьев









viktorcaplin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1997 - OPENING OF THE NEW EXIT FROM THE STATION OF RING LINE:*

The sculptural group "Soviet Belorussia" (sculptor - Matvey Manizer) stood at the east end until it was removed in 1997 to make way for a second exit. The group was very close compositionally to another group, "Belorussian Partisans" (sculptors - Sergey Orlov, Saul Rabinovich and Ilya Slonim), which still adorns the passageway to the Line 2.

*1980s:*








Artemy Lebedev

First time in Moscow Metro there were used sodium vapor lamps in the second exit from "Belorusskaya". 








igorrogkoff

This exit was decorated with the majolica panel "Faces of the world" by the Portuguese artist Graça Morais. It was gift from the Mayoralty of Lisbon on the 850-anniversary of the Moscow's foundation, which was widely celebrated in 1997:








Yury Gridchin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2010 - RECONSTRUCTION OF THE PASSAGEWAY BETWEEN STATIONS "BELORUSSKAYA":*

*On May 29, 2010 the passageway between station was closed for reconstruction. There were made: waterproofing works, replacement of the old escalators and renovation works. On December 10, 2010 the vestibule was reopened for passangers:*

*PASSAGEWAY BEFORE RECONSTRUCTION:*

*Monument "Belorussian Partisans" devoted to the guerilla war at the territory of the occupied Belarus in 1941-1944:*








fmg-krasnogorsk

*The floor fixtures were used only for decoration:*








Russos









Russos

*Old escalators:*








metro-ussr

*Marble mosaics were damaged due to bad waterproofing:*








natlub2009









eugeny1988









Pitkina


----------



## AlekseyVT

*PASSAGEWAY AFTER RECONSTRUCTION:*

*Here were added glass windows at the bridges. It's first time in the Moscow Metro when it was made during reconstruction:*








q_rex

*The sculpture was slightly restored and painted:*








q_rex

*The floor surface was replaced with polished granite, the ceiling was replaced with modern "umbrella":*








q_rex

*The workers of the Moscow Metro:*








q_rex

*The decoration of the vault:*








q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*New fixtures:*








q_rex

*The mosaic arches (artist - Grigory Opryshko) were restored:*








q_rex

*The bridge:*








q_rex

*The big mosaic arch was decorated with national Belorussian ornament:*








q_rex

*The way to the escalators:*








q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Restorers of the passageway:*








q_rex

*The floor fixtures began to glow:*








q_rex

*Authority of the Moscow Metropoliten:*








q_rex

*Dmitry Gaev, chief of the Moscow Metropoliten:*








q_rex









q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*This girl, Yelena Cherkezova, become the winner of the professional contest among the Metro workers:*








q_rex

*Prize-cap to the winner:*








q_rex

*The opening of the passageway:*








q_rex

*New escalators:*








q_rex

*Partisans:*








q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Chandelier:*








q_rex

*New automatic video cameras:*








q_rex

*Historic ornamental railing behind the glass now. But, despite of this, it was cleaned and renovated:*








q_rex

*View from the platform:*








q_rex

*Dmitry Gaev at the station:*








maksmasterov

*First passanger on the new escalator:*








maksmasterov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO:*

*December 15, 2010. Construction of the station "Kozya Sloboda", which planned to be open on December 30, 2010:*

*Underground pathway under the Dekabristov street:*








evening-kazan

*Platform of the station:*








evening-kazan

*Construction of the station:*








evening-kazan

*Escalator:*








evening-kazan


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> *English information at the track walls. As we can see, piece of the decorative panel was cut off for the information space:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreev


pure ugliness.

There's no need for Roman letters in the SP subway. Foreign tourists in Russia don't generally use public transit. They're usually carted around in chartered buses on guided tours like in the Intourist days. Of course, these days with the new high-speed rail line to Helsinki, there will be hordes of Finnish tourists coming in daily to Finlyandskiy Vokzal. But most arrive too drunk to read a line diagram on a track wall, no matter what alphabet it's written in.


----------



## Alexriga

Well. I think it would be nice to write names in latin alphabet too but not in such ugly way...


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO:*

*December 17, 2010. Construction of the vestibule of station "Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal"), which planned to be open on December 26, 2010:*

*Original idea of architects - arches over the escalators in the industrial style:*








karhu









Nomernoy









Nomernoy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO:*

*December 15, 2010. Construction of the own vestibule of station "Sretensky Boulevard" (opened on December 29, 2007):*








Yury Gridchin

*"Sretensky Boulevard" is a station of Moscow Metro. This station was opened in 2007. It's only one station in Moscow, which does not have own vestibule - it's need to walk via platform of the one of two interchange stations for reach of exit to the city. This stations depicts by red at this scheme:*








Yury Gridchin

*The own vestibule was planned to be open in the end of 2010, but it was postponed until next spring due to problems with delivery of equipment for the escalators. At this moment, equipment was delivered. Now continuing mounting of the missing escalator sections:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

Russos









Russos









Russos

*Moscow Metropolitan. Stations "Turgenevskaya" and "Sretensky Boulevard":*








Russos


----------



## Woonsocket54

An excellent article from the Washington Post, a major newspaper in Washington DC, which is the capital city of the United States of America, a federal republic in the continent of North America. The writer even mentions the new escalators at stantsiya metro Belorusskaya. That means you can be very satisfied that the escalators in the Moscow Metro are now the most excellent in the world, in spite of what happened with those accidents in the 1980s - that's still a government secret. But these days, this is the best of the best right here, a world removed from the defective escalators in the subway of the capital of the free world. 

The Washington Post
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/14/AR2010121407278_pf.html



> *From Russia with ease*
> 
> By Will Englund
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> Wednesday, December 15, 2010; C01
> 
> IN MOSCOW The trains get to stop every few minutes. Not the escalators. In a city tied together by its phenomenally jampacked subway system, the escalators here just keep on rolling - morning, noon and half the night.
> 
> There are 643 of them in the Moscow Metro. This is a system, like Washington's, with deep, deep stations, but, unlike in Washington, passengers here are rarely left to hoof it on their own up or down immobilized stairways. It wouldn't work, because people don't walk fast enough. At rush hours fully loaded trains run on 90-second intervals; it's up to the escalators to get the passengers delivered, but just as important, to whisk them away again before they start bunching up and spilling off the platforms and onto the tracks.
> 
> "In my opinion, they're much more important than trains," says Sergei Likhachev. He would say that, though. He's the chief mechanic of the Moscow Metro's escalator division.
> 
> The escalators under his purview carry almost as many people as the trains do - because all but the outermost stations have them - and that can be up to 9 million in a single day. Down. And then up again. Or 2.5 billion a year.
> 
> If a train breaks down, he points out reasonably enough, it gets sent to the yard for repairs. No such luck with an escalator. It has to be fixed in place, and it has to be fixed fast.
> 
> Without escalators in working order, the Moscow subway system would seize up, and without its subway system, Moscow itself would cease to function. In fact, all of Russia would feel the shock waves, because some unknowably huge number of subway passengers consists of people trying to transfer between train stations or airports in the capital city, the hub of the nation, so they can get from Novosibirsk to Novorossiysk, or from Velikiye Luki to Ust Usinsk, or from Omsk to Tomsk.
> 
> In fact Muscovites like to say they never use the Metro anymore, preferring instead to while away the hours topside in endless, epic traffic jams.
> 
> Maybe so. But whoever those passengers are, there's an endless river of them, and they ride more than 40 miles' worth of escalators. That's almost a quarter of the length of the rail lines themselves.
> 
> How do you keep them running?
> 
> "People," Likhachev says. His division has a staff of 3,000. It has workers posted at every station during operating hours. It has a 20-member emergency rapid response team. It also has its own factory churning out spare parts, "so we don't have to rely on suppliers."
> 
> This is not to say that all escalators work all the time, because they don't. But let's be clear about one thing: "We do not have escalators out of order," Likhachev says. "We close some for repair."
> 
> Likhachev, who is 50, studied in an auto institute, and worked as a technical translator until that job disappeared, and then he tried his hand at car mechanics. But 13 years ago he landed a job with the Metro, on the lowest step of the escalator division, and now he has risen to the top as swiftly as his charges carry their passengers from the depths below to the street above.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Washington's Wheaton, the longest escalator in the Western Hemisphere with a reported 480 steps, Moscow's escalators, Likhachev says, are in a class by themselves. They're deep - the deepest are at Park Pobedy station, 717 steps long, in one big loop, carrying passengers 230 vertical feet from the platform to a mezzanine, in a trip that takes precisely three minutes. And they're strong, able to carry 60 tons of people plus their baggage and groceries and purses and umbrellas and gloves.
> 
> There's the rub. Someone, somewhere, is always dropping something where it will jam in the steps, or trying to wedge something on that's too big and heavy, or just doing something stupid.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the mentality of our passengers leaves much to be desired," Likhachev says, matter-of-factly.
> 
> And that's where the escalator watchers come in. This is a corps of uniformed employees - they're not even in the escalator division - who sit in glass booths at the bottom of all major escalator banks and keep an eye out for trouble. A stern eye. They're almost all women, they're called dezhurnayas, and they're renowned for their heart-stopping scowls. A sign on each booth says, "Information is not provided." Do not talk to any of them.
> 
> Unless you find Ksenia Nevezhina. She's 18, and she just started work this summer, at the Belorusskaya station. She hasn't had time to get beaten down yet.
> 
> She explains that when someone falls, or something gets jammed, her job is first to announce quickly that the escalator will be stopping and then to stop it. Then she instructs passengers to continue walking down or up and summons Likhachev's crew if a fix is in order.
> 
> "I like it. It's a quiet job," she says. In fact, it's hours at a stretch staring at people going up and down. "Sometimes they get angry at me for no reason. I try to ignore them."
> 
> She's certainly aware that most of her colleagues, who tend to be considerably past 18 in years, come across as nothing less than ferocious. "Maybe they don't like something about the work," she offers with a cheery smile. "It's the passengers."
> 
> About six years ago, Likhachev recalls, a man took off all his clothes on an escalator. But his last bit of clothing got caught in a step and in turn caught what Likhachev refers to as "one of his parts." The dezhurnaya on duty stopped the escalator, and a repair man approached the ensnared passenger with a large knife. Misunderstanding the employee's intentions, the passenger began yelling, "No, don't cut this!"
> 
> He didn't. He cut away the tangled clothing instead. Uninjured, the passenger was taken away to a psychiatric hospital. The escalator went back into service.
> 
> 
> 
> At the Sportivnaya station, there's a door in one corner with a very small sign on it that says "Museum of the Moscow Metropolitan." Open the door and you'll find a storage area with lockers in it. But on the other side of that is a staircase, with a handrail made out of an old rubber escalator handrail, and if you go up two flights, past the window where dozens of pigeons are taking shelter from the snow, you'll find another door, and the museum.
> 
> You won't find anything there about the collapse of an escalator in 1982, which apparently left eight people dead in the crush. The Soviets didn't report anything about it at the time, and the Metro system, which is more than a little suspicious of reporters even today, chooses not to dwell on the accident.
> 
> But Konstantin Cherkassky, the museum director, will explain how, overall, Moscow's escalators got to be so good. While he talks, a guide in the next room is showing a class of schoolkids on a field trip around the museum, and they've just gotten to the part about escalators. She wows them with a working scale model of one.
> 
> "What are you not supposed to do on the escalator?" she asks them.
> 
> "You're not supposed to sit down," comes an answer.
> 
> "You're not supposed to throw things."
> 
> "Watch your fingers."
> 
> "Watch your shoes."
> 
> "Correct," she says.
> 
> In 1934, Cherkassky says, when work on the system began, the authorities considered buying escalators from the Otis Elevator Co., based in Yonkers, N.Y. "But the machine did not satisfy the technical requirements," he says, so the decision was made to manufacture escalators in Russia especially for the system.
> 
> Factories were built in both Moscow and Leningrad. A photo from 1934 shows a political rally at the Moscow plant, with a big sign on the roof: "The best escalator for the best metro in the world."
> 
> They're totally different from escalators abroad, he says.
> 
> A German historian named Dietmar Neutatz has looked through Soviet archives and tells a somewhat different version of the story in a book he wrote about the Metro. The Soviet idea was to buy one escalator from Otis and then copy it. But Otis executives realized what was going on; they offered to sell one escalator for the price of 12. The Soviets declined, then dragged out negotiations as long as they could in order to find out as much as possible about the Otis escalator's technical specifications. Then they broke off talks and built their own, as close a match as possible. Escalator piracy, it would be called today.
> 
> In any case, they're built to last. Cherkassky says they are designed to keep working for 60 years. The oldest one in the system at the moment is at the Baumanskaya station. It has been carrying passengers since Jan. 18, 1944, from the street level down to a platform lined with especially heroic bronze statues of Soviet workers, peasants and soldiers. The steps glide between wooden baseboards. The handrails are cradled in wood moldings. The passengers, it would be safe to say, give no thought to either.
> 
> The newest escalators are at Belorusskaya, under Nevezhina's watchful eye. All sleek burnished stainless steel, they began operating just the other day. They gleam in the unusually intense light; much of the rest of the Moscow system seems to have been built under the theory that what you can't see properly, you can't complain about. Here, too, though, the flood of passengers is in constant ebb and flow, up and down, a torrent of people thinking about other things, talking on cellphones, dropping their scarves - hurrying to get somewhere else more hospitable than a bank of subway escalators.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> That means you can be very satisfied that the escalators in the Moscow Metro are now the most excellent in the world, in spite of what happened with those accidents in the 1980s - that's still a government secret.


Not quite so. There was only one major accident - on February 17, 1982 at the station "Aviamotornaya. And you're right, the Soviet press didn't mentioned about it. But now this information is open and not secret for everyone.

*Station "Aviamotornaya" (December 30, 1979):*








Igor Vanin









Russos









Russos









Baxyz®


----------



## AlekseyVT

BOV642007









BOV642007









BOV642007


----------



## Babenhausen Süd

Hmm, I timed the escalator at Park Pobedy a few years ago and it took more than 4 minutes and not "exactly 3" like the article suggests.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 18, 2010. New photos of the station "Obvodny Kanal" in St. Petersburg:*








andreev









andreev









andreev









andreev









andreev


----------



## AlekseyVT

Babenhausen Süd said:


> Hmm, I timed the escalator at Park Pobedy a few years ago and it took more than 4 minutes and not "exactly 3" like the article suggests.


May be. I will check it.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA METRO:*

*December 20, 2010. Construction of the station "Alabinskaya" ("Peter Alabin"), which planned to be open in 2012:*

*Construction site №1:*








metrovS

*Covered vault:*








metrovS

*Laying of communications:*








metrovS


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction site №2. Boring works:*








metrovS









metrovS









metrovS









metrovS


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Glance in the side of the station "Alabinskaya":*








СД-32

*Small consequences of the flooding:*








СД-32

*Left tunnel towards the neighboring station "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian"):*








СД-32

*The rail car in the tunnel towards the station "Rossiyskaya":*








СД-32

*Left tunnel towards the station "Rossiyskaya":*








СД-32









СД-32


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The hermetic lock:*








СД-32









СД-32

*The technical rooms:*








СД-32









СД-32

*Construction site:*








СД-32


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Temporary support of the right tunnel:*








СД-32

*Ventilation camera of the station:*








СД-32

*Technical rooms at the station and under station:*








СД-32









СД-32

*Water-drainage system under the station:*








СД-32

*Way along the right tunnel:*








СД-32


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Alabinskaya":*








Wikipedia









СД-32









СД-32









СД-32


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of the station:*








СД-32









СД-32









СД-32









СД-32


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The hermetic lock:*








СД-32









СД-32









СД-32


----------



## Nozumi 300

Thanks for the pictures. I just have one question: what is the purpose of having a hermetic lock on the doors/what is the purpose of the door in the tunnel? It seems like a left over Cold War design.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Nozumi 300 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I just have one question: what is the purpose of having a hermetic lock on the doors/what is the purpose of the door in the tunnel? It seems like a left over Cold War design.


Of course, main purpose of hermetic lock is civil defense from chemical, radioactive, biological or nuclear attack. Or just from flooding after hard rains like at this video from Metro in Kiev, Ukraine (July 1, 2010):





*P.S. Just because you're paranoid, it doesn't mean they're not after you.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Oops.... The last phrase is just Kurt Cobain's quote, nothing personal hno:



Babenhausen Süd said:


> Hmm, I timed the escalator at Park Pobedy a few years ago and it took more than 4 minutes and not "exactly 3" like the article suggests.


I decided to check out your statement and made the four measurements (for lowering and lifting).

*Lifting on the escalator:* 3:00.24; 3:00.37. *Average time - 3:00.31*
*Descent on the escalator:* 2:58.84; 2:59.16. *Average time - 2:59.00*

As you can see, "three minutes" is quite correct information.

Generally speaking, it's just amazing to see such a skilled and positive article about Russia in the "Washington Post". This is the first time when I read an article about my country in this newspaper without the using such words like "Putin", "mafia", "corruption", "vodka" and other blah-blah-blah. Great progress! :nocrook: :applause:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO:*

*December 20, 2010. Construction of the station "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement"), which planned to be open on December 30, 2010. The test train will be run on December 25, 2010:*









e-kazan









Wikipedia

*Station:*








Askario

*Track wall:*








Askario

*Turnstile:*








Askario

*Escalators:*








Askario


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On December 10, 2010 was opened passageway between stations "Belorusskaya" of Line 2 (opened on September 11, 1938) and "Belorusskaya" of Ring Line (opened on January 30, 1952). This passageway was closed for passangers on May 29, 2010 due to restoration works. There were made waterproofing works, installed new escalators and renovated details of the decoration (mosaics, monument, fixtures, etc.):*








q_rex









q_rex









q_rex









q_rex









q_rex









q_rex









q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Unfortunately, the opening of the own vestibule of station "Sretensky Boulevard" (the station itself was opened on December 29, 2007) was rescheduled from the end of 2010 until next spring due to problems with delivery of equipment for the escalators:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2010 - CULTURAL EVENTS:*

*On May 12, 2010 at the station "Partizanskaya" ("Partisans") was presented new exposition of the special Metro train "Aquarelle". This train was appear in Moscow Metro on June 1, 2007. Its first exposition (35 works) was based on the paintings of People Artist of Russia Sergey Andriyaka (15 works) and his students (30 works). This exposition was renoved on May 13, 2009 by the 35 works, which was based on the 35 aquarelles from the collection of Russian Museum in St. Petersburg. Its current exposition is based on the 35 works from collection of the Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts in Moscow:*














Russos









Russos









Russos

*Igor Ermolenko, Deputy chief of the Moscow Metropoliten, and Irina Antonova, Director of the Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On May 13, 2010 at the station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition") was presented photo exhibition "Paris-Moscow", which devoted to the 110-anniversary of the Paris Metro and 75-anniversary of the Moscow Metro. Station "Vystavochnaya" was opened on September 10, 2005. The first photo exhibition in Moscow Metro was opened at this station on December 23, 2005 ("Presentation of the world", author - Yury Rost). The exhibition was renovated on May 15, 2006 ("Birds", Yury Rost); on December 25, 2006 ("Ice", Yury Rost); on February 29, 2008 ("Iceland: island of the people", Yury Rost) and on May 15, 2009 ("Young and Famous", based on photo archives). New exposition is based on the 30 photos of the Paris Metro. It's common Russian-French action in the limits of the Year of France in Russia.*





*Igor Ermolenko (Deputy chief of the Moscow Metropoliten), Jean de Gliniasti (French Ambassador to Russia) and Nathalie Ferrier (RATP Manager of International Relations):*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On May 15, 2010 was 75-anniversary of Moscow Metro, which was opened on May 15, 1935, at 7:00am. The first line consisted of 13 stations, which now located at the Line 1 and Line 4.*





*This is a special train "Krasnaya Strela" ("Red Arrow"). On March 29, 2010 the one of 8 carriages of this train was exploded by terroristic bomb at the station "Lubyanka". To the 75-anniversary of the Moscow Metro was made new carriage, and the train was started to operate again.*








Russos

*Exploded carriage in the Metro depot:*








Дмитрий Белов

*At this day was presented new special "Retro train", which was made in the style of first Metro train (model "A"):*





*This train was run by the historical route from the station "Sokolniki" to the "Park Kultury":*













Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In the night at the station "Kropotkinskaya" ("Peter Kropotkin"), which was opened on May 15, 1935, was concert devoted to the 75-anniversary of Moscow Metro and traditional Moscow Night of Museums:*


















Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On November 2, 2010 at the station "Vorobyovy Gory" ("Sparrow Hills") was opened porcelain exhibition. Here are presented production of the four Russian porcelain factories - one in St. Petersburg and three in the towns of the Moscow Region:*













Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On November 17, 2010 at the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International") was presented new special train "Poetry in Metro", which was dedicated to the Chilean poetry. Here are represented verses of the five Chilean poets - Vicente Huidobro (1893-1948), Gabriela Mistral (1889-1957), Pablo Neruda (1904-1973), Nicanor Parra Sandoval (born in 1914) and Gonzalo Rojas Pizarro (born in 1917):*



















martin-sqare

*Igor Ermolenko, First Deputy of the chief of Moscow Metropolitan and Juan Eduardo Eguiguren, Chilean Ambassador to Russia:*








martin-sqare









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*And the last significant event in the Moscow Metro is the reopening of the western vestibule of the station "Sokol". This vestibule was closed in 2008 due to general reconstruction of the nearby Leningradsky Avenue (construction of the underground autoroad Volokolamsky tunnel) and reopened on December 30, 2010. There was replaced floor surface and were installed new turnstiles and cash offices:*








q_rex

*The vestibule is still closed:*








q_rex

*Ventilation:*








q_rex

*Historical photos of the different years:*








q_rex









q_rex

*New turnstiles UT-2009:*








q_rex









q_rex

*Decoration of the station:*








q_rex









q_rex

*Voluntary People's Druzhina (Voluntary People's Guard):*








q_rex









q_rex

*Metrogirls:*








q_rex









q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

q_rex









q_rex









q_rex









q_rex

*Reopening of the vestibule:*








q_rex









q_rex

*Champagne to the first passenger:*








q_rex

*Woman with the flowers is the chief of the station "Sokol":*








q_rex









q_rex

*Entrance of the vestibule:*








q_rex









q_rex









q_rex

*Special New Year-ticket with congradulations from the Metro workers:*








q_rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2011:*

*In 2011 they plan to extend southern part of the Line 10 on 4.33 km. The construction of this section was held from 1993 to 1996, but in 1998 it was stopped due to lack of funding. In 2008 construction was resumed. At this moment all the tunnels between stations were dug and continues construction of the stations itself:*








Yury Gridchin

*This section will be include 3 new stations, which are planned to be open in the end of 2011:*

*"BORISOVO" / "KAZAKHSTANSKAYA" *:*
*(* There is a possibility that the Kazakh masters will decorate this station and it will be renamed into "Kazakhstanskaya" ("Kazakhstan"). In response, the Russian masters will decorate the future station "Moskovskaya" for the Metro in Almaty, the former capital and most populous city in Kazakhstan. However, this proposal still not implemented.)*









Link









Link









Егор64

*"SHIPILOVSKAYA":*








Link









METROMAN525

*"ZYABLIKOVO":*








Link









Russos









Russos









Hans24

The latter station will be built with interchange at the station "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guards"; opened on September 7, 1985) of the Line 2. It must help to redistribute passenger volumes in the southern parts of Line 2 and Line 10. Today passenger volume is relatively high at the southern part of Line 2 and relatively low at the southern part of Line 10.

*"KRASNOGVARDEYSKAYA" (1985):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In May 2011 there is planned to open the own vestibule of the station "Sretensky Boulevard" at the Line 10. This opening was postponed due to problems with delivery of the sections for escalators.*

*Station "Sretensky Boulevard" itself (opened on December 29, 2007):*








Russos

*Closed passageways:*








Russos









Russos

*Escalators:*








Russos

*LUKOIL headquarters:*








Russos

*Sretensky Boulevard:*








Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The reconstruction of the station "Park Kultury" of Ring Line (opened on January 1, 1950) will started in January 2011 and planned to be finish in the end of this year. Like at the neighboring station "Oktyabrskaya", there will be replaced old escalators and renovated vestibule. The interchange on the station "Park Kultury" of Line 1 (opened on May 15, 1935) is located only in the common vestibule of these stations. Therefore, the station of Ring Line will be closed for passangers - the trains will be bypassed this station without stops.*

*"Park Kultury" of the Ring Line (1950):*








Russos

*"Park Kultury" of the Line 1 (1935):*








Russos

*Common vestibule:*








Russos









Russos









Yury Gridchin









Yury Gridchin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2012:*









Yury Gridchin

*In 2012, scheduled to open intermediate ground-level station "Technopark" at the Line 2 between stations "Avtozavodskaya" (opened on January 1, 1943) and "Kolomenskaya" (opened on August 11, 1969). This station will be located near Nagatinsky Metro bridge (1969). The construction of this station must be started in the beginning of this year and finished in the end of 2012. The construction will be held in the nigth hours.*

*"TECHNOPARK":*








Link

*On September 18, 2010 was started construction of the right tunnel from the future station "Novokosino", which planned to be open in 2012, to the station "Novogireevo" of Line 8 (opened on December 30, 1979). The station "Novokosino" will be located at the Moscow territory, but only in few meters from the border with the town Reutov (population: 83.604) outside of Moscow borders. The station will be built to carry residents of this town and Muscovites who live in the border territory.*

*Technical boring machine waiting to start:*








maksmasterov

*The symbolic button:*








maksmasterov

*Remnants of a bottle of champagne:*








maksmasterov

*Mayor of Moscow presses on the button:*








maksmasterov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NOVOKOSINO":*








Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Олег-Н

*On December 1, 2010 was started construction of the left tunnel. The positions of the technical boring machines at the 2450-meters distance on December 27:*








ASPIRIN









PetreX


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2013 AND LATER:*

*In 2010 was happened historical for Moscow event. Yury Luzhkov, who was the Mayor of Moscow since 1992, was removed from office by a decree President Dmitry Medvedev issued on September 28, 2010:*





*The new mayor, Sergey Sobyanin strongly criticized the work of the Moscow Metropoliten and its chief, Dmitry Gaev. He was ordered to accelerate the pace of construction works until 15 kilometers of new lines per year. Sobyanin refused to finance the Luzhkov's project - The Fourth Ring Road. Therefore, funding for construction of the Moscow Metro was increased by half - approximately from 0.8 to 2 billions USD per year.*













Link

*Sobyanin announced that the future Moscow stations must be constructed by the typical projects, what should lead to faster construction and lower costs. This statement disappointed many Muscovites, because the words "typical project" are associated with "commie blocks" and ordinary Metro stations, which were built in late 1950s-1960s according to Nikita Khrushchev's policy. Subsequently, however, Nikolay Shumakov, Chief Architect of the “Metrogiprotrans” Project Institute (and later Dmitry Gaev and Sergey Sobyanin) declared that the words "typical project" does not mean uniformity of the future Metro stations:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*It is difficult to predict the sequence of further construction works. Among other priorities is extension of the Butovskaya Line of Light Metro with two stations - "Lesoparkovaya" and "Bitsevsky Park" (the latter will have interchange on the southern station "Novoyasenevskaya" of Line 6).*

*"LESOPARKOVAYA":*








Arhmetro

*"BITSEVSKY PARK":*








Arhmetro

*Among other priorities are:
1) Construction of the station "Zhulebino" at the southern part of Line 7;
2) Construction of the station and Metro depot "Brateevo" at the southern part of Line 2;
3) Construction of the station and Metro depot "Pyatnitskaya" at the northern part of Line 3;
4) Opening of the station "Spartak" at the Line 7;
5) Northern extension of the Line 10;
6) Northern extension of the Line 2;
7) Construction of the Third Interchange Circuit at the distance of 1-2 stations from the Ring Line.*








Yury Gridchin

*DEVELOPMENT OF THE MOSCOW METRO:*
*Orange in under construction at the moment.
Pink - the project is ordered.
Red - the project is ready.
Violet - project to be ordered.
Yellow - future expansion.
Gray - built lines.
Brown - circle railway line with no passenger service since early XX century. Planned to be converted back to passenger line.
Black - subruban railway direction.
Olive - Moscow city borders.*








Link


----------



## alekssa1

Great job, but too many pictures. Half of photos are just not necessary, IMO. For example, what is the connection of video of flying ex-mayor Luzhkov (2 posts above) and metro development?


----------



## khoojyh

wow, its beatiful.


----------



## AlekseyVT

alekssa1 said:


> For example, what is the connection of video of flying ex-mayor Luzhkov (2 posts above) and metro development?


I'm sorry. I'm have a holiday mood.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*Model of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"):*








RED









RED









RED









RED









RED


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of the big escalator hall:*








RED

*Red and green lights - small escalator hall:*








RED

*The underground platform of the station:*








RED

*The vestibule of the station:*








RED


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO*

*January 16, 2011. Construction of the own exit from the station "Sretensky Boulevard":*


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> Now, when we're told how look Russian women comparing with American & European ladies, about Muslim invasion and demographic death of Russia, about future Chinese invasion in Siberia, about Kadyrov & Putin policies, about terrible Soviet times and freezing Siberian air, let me to say few words about development of the Russian Transport.


"future Chinese invasion in Siberia" is something you've introduced into the conversation, not me.


----------



## manrush

AlekseyVT makes one little remark and people are already blowing it out of proportion.

Please just let him post transit stuff and stop making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NEWS OF THE OMSK METRO:*

*September 24, 2010 -* Elvira Nabiullina, Minister of Economic Development and Trade of Russia, visited station "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin Library"). She said that Omsk Metro is in a high degree of readiness.
*November 18, 2010 -* After presentation of the project of the Omsk Oblast's development in the Czech Embassy in Moscow, few Czech companies declared about the willingness to take part in the delivery of materials and, in particular, the supply of Czech carriages for the Omsk Metro.
*November 25, 2010 -* After the presentation of the project of the innovative Omsk Metro, Federal Government has agreed to provide 33 mln. USD on its construction.
*January 19, 2011 -* In Omsk was held talks with the Koreans about the possibility of buying Hyundai carriages for the Omsk Metro.

Tomorrow, on January 25, Koreans must submit project documentation.


----------



## Dase

@ AlekseyVT: I don't think it helps the readibility of this thread if you're getting defensive if anything critical is being said about Russia. This has not been the first time.

Apart from that, I really appreciate the informations about the planned Omsk metro. I am hust having troubles to get whether the project or the innovate variants are going to be built. The station designs all seem to reflect the "project variant" plus the first stations seem to have been built in this variant? Can you shed a light on this?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dase said:


> @ AlekseyVT: I don't think it helps the readibility of this thread if you're getting defensive if anything critical is being said about Russia. This has not been the first time.


Dase, I don't have such a position. Moreover, I'm personally critical to the development of Metro in Russia, especially in the regions. And I'm ready to discuss it in this thread.

But if every time when I will load the renders of future Metro stations, visitors will be talking about cheap women fashion and the future Islamization of Russia, that I'm sured that these comments are absolutely useless and inappropriate in this thread and look like trolling. I don't wish to speak about these questions in the current thread.



Dase said:


> Apart from that, I really appreciate the informations about the planned Omsk metro. I am hust having troubles to get whether the project or the innovate variants are going to be built. The station designs all seem to reflect the "project variant" plus the first stations seem to have been built in this variant? Can you shed a light on this?


The sense of the new project is to reduce the cost of the future stations. This is achieved: by reducing the length of the stations, by the using of the 2-carriage automatic trains instead of the 4-carriage trains with driver, by the construction of the stations with one exit instead of two, by the reducing of the area of the Metro depot, by the construction of the ground-level stations instead of the underground stations, by the refusal from the construction of the Engineer building and rooms for civil defence.

Generally speaking, the sense of this project is the abandonment of the construction of the so-called "heavy Metro" like in other Russian Metro cities. Instead of it, they plan to build "light" and more cheaper Metro system as it exists in some world cities. The completed station - "Pushkin Library" - can be transformed into the station for the "light Metro".

The purpose of the new project is to draw financial investments and accelerate the pace of Metro construction. In ideal, they plan to open Metro in 2016, to the 300-anniversary of the Omsk's foundation.


----------



## TheKorean

AlekseyVT said:


> *NEWS OF THE OMSK METRO:*
> 
> *September 24, 2010 -* Elvira Nabiullina, Minister of Economic Development and Trade of Russia, visited station "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin Library"). She said that Omsk Metro is in a high degree of readiness.
> *November 18, 2010 -* After presentation of the project of the Omsk Oblast's development in the Czech Embassy in Moscow, few Czech companies declared about the willingness to take part in the delivery of materials and, in particular, the supply of Czech carriages for the Omsk Metro.
> *November 25, 2010 -* After the presentation of the project of the innovative Omsk Metro, Federal Government has agreed to provide 33 mln. USD on its construction.
> *January 19, 2011 -* In Omsk was held talks with the Koreans about the possibility of buying Hyundai carriages for the Omsk Metro.
> 
> Tomorrow, on January 25, Koreans must submit project documentation.


Whose the competition for the Koreans? Chinese? Europeans?


----------



## AlekseyVT

TheKorean said:


> Whose the competition for the Koreans? Chinese? Europeans?


Ansaldo STS (Italy) and Bombardier Inc. (Canada)

But I'm sure - if there will no problems with the price, they will follow the example of the neighboring Kazakhstan and will choose Hyundai.


----------



## manrush

AlekseyVT said:


> Ansaldo STS (Italy) and Bombardier Inc. (Canada)
> 
> But I'm sure - if there will no problems with the price, they will follow the example of the neighboring Kazakhstan and will choose Hyundai.


Hopefully Bombardier or Hyundai-Rotem are the winners. 

Considering Ansaldobreda's track record, it's best that they lose out on this one.


----------



## FDW

manrush said:


> Hopefully Bombardier or Hyundai-Rotem are the winners.
> 
> Considering Ansaldobreda's track record, it's best that they lose out on this one.


I concur. (And this is from someone who rides a product of Ansaldobreda's every single day)


----------



## dars-dm

But I think the competition will be failed and the Metrowagonmash 760 carriages will be transported to Omsk


----------



## AlekseyVT

dars-dm said:


> But I think the competition will be failed and the Metrowagonmash 760 carriages will be transported to Omsk


Metrovagonmash (like other Russian factories) not produces a carriages for automated Metro lines, as it envisaged in the Omsk project.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*January 26, 2011. Construction of the station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be open next year:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*DOCUMENTARY FILMS ABOUT THE MOSCOW METRO:*

Probably, it's a bad idea, but I'm decided to load documentary films about the Moscow Metro. May be, it will be interesting for somebody.

*1) "MOSCOW METRO - UNDERGROUND TEMPLE OF COMMUNISM" (1991, FRANCE)*

*Brief description: Unconventional vision of the Moscow Metro.*

*Video (only for Russian speakers):*
_(To watch film in Full Screen mode, move mouse cursor on the video window and click on inscription in the right upper corner)_
48267db2f91414e76ad89e9204b4f4d9

*2) "SOVIET EMPIRE. SER. 11 - METRO" (2009, RUSSIA)*

*Brief description: The best documentary film about history of Moscow Metro at least for last decade.*

*Video (for Russian speakers):*
_(To watch film in Full Screen mode, follow previous instruction)_

*Part One:*
9f5b9cb0332fd76c0e5bd54df67492d5

*Part Two:*
eaa40c8e65c518aa378ae7a598c61b3b

*To watch the latter film with English subtitles, follow this instruction:*
1) Go at this Link;
2) Move mouse cursor on the video window and press on right button;
3) Choose the Full Screen mode.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*BRIEF NEWS OF THE RUSSIAN METRO SYSTEMS:*

*Moscow, February 3. Construction of the station "Zyablikovo" (Line 10) - planned to be open this year:*








FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf


----------



## AlekseyVT

FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf









FotoGraf


----------



## AlekseyVT

*St. Petersburg, February 4. Construction of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" at Line 5), which planned to be open next year:*

*Electric locomotive:*








andreev

*Escalator tunnel:*








andreev

*Construction of the platform:*








andreev

*Construction of the passageways between the pylons:*








andreev

*Tunnel between "Volkovskaya" and "Bukharestskaya":*








andreev


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kazan, January 28. The first Rusich train arrived in Kazan:*

Since December 30, 2010, after the opening of the station "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement", the first station on the right bank of Kazanka River), time intervals in the Kazan Metro were increased till 11.5 minutes. In 2009 were only five 4-carriages trains in Kazan Metro depot, one of which is on prevention. Therefore, they decided to buy three 3-carriages Rusich trains. The first of these trains departed from Mytishchi town near Moscow on January 22 and arrived in Kazan on January 28. This train will start to operate in Kazan Metro in coming days. Two other Rusich trains will arrive in Kazan this month. It must help to decrease time intervals in Kazan Metro till 7 minutes.









D_O









D_O









K-Lex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FUNICULARS IN RUSSIA - HISTORY, PRESENT AND PROJECTS*

*CHAPTER TWO - FURTHER DEVELOPMENT:*

During first decade of the 20th century were opened three new funiculars in different cities of the Russian Empire.

*1902 - ODESSA*

Odessa is a major seaport city in Ukraine. It was founded by a decree of the Russian Empress Catherine the Great on September 2, 1794. One of the symbols of Odessa is the famous Potemkin Stairs (originally it was known as Maritime Stairs).

This giant stairway was constructed between 1837 and 1841 by the English engineer named John Upton. Greenish-grey sandstone from the extreme northeastern Italian town of Trieste (at the time it was an Austrian town) was shipped in. The stairs are considered a formal entrance into the city from the direction of the sea and are the best known symbol of Odessa. The top step is 12.5 meters (41 ft) wide, and the lowest step is 21.7 meters (70.8 ft) wide. The staircase is 27 meters high, and extends for 142 meters, but it gives the illusion of greater length. The stairs were designed to create an optical illusion. A person looking down the stairs sees only the landings, and the steps are invisible, but a person looking up sees only steps, and the landings are invisible. A secondary illusion creates false perspective since the stairs are wider at the bottom than at the top. Looking up the stairs makes them seem longer than they are and looking down the stairs makes them seem not so long.

This stairway became world famous after Sergey Eisenstein's 1925 silent film The "Battleship Potemkin"; according to the fictionalized account in that film, soldiers opened fire on the people on the stairs on June 14, 1905. According to journalist Korney Chukovsky, who was in the city during the events, it is unknown whether the Cossacks at the top of the stairs, that were filled with people, actually opened fire on the stairs. In Eisenstein's movie the horrific events that actually took place in various parts of the city were concentrated at the stairs. Noted film critic Roger Ebert writes, "That there was, in fact, no Czarist massacre on the Odessa Steps scarcely diminishes the power of the scene ... It is ironic that Eisenstein did it so well that today the bloodshed on the Odessa steps is often referred to as if it really happened".

The first attempt to create project of funicular to transport people up and down instead of walking by stairway was in 1880, but it was unsuccessful. In 1895 a young engineer Nikolay Pyatnitsky presented own project of funicular, linking Maritime street on the wharf near bottom of the stairway and Maritime Boulevard near top of the stairway. Nevertheless, city officials announced an open contest for the best project of funicular, but only one French company presented an alternative variant. Thus, funicular in Odessa was constructed between 1900 and 1902 on the left side of the stairs according to Pyatnitsky's project. The works were performed under the leadership of engineer V. Rakovsky. Two cars were bought in France. The second funicular in Russian Empire was opened on June 8, 1902.

*Technical parameters:*
One track with a siding;
Electrical power;
Length - 120 m;
Gauge - 1000 mm;
Gradient - 25%.

*1905 - KYIV*

Three years after the opening of Odessa funicular this system was also put in operation in Kyiv.

The Kyiv funicular serves the Ukranian capital, connecting the historic Uppertown and the lower commercial neighborhood of Podil through the steep hill overseeing the Dnieper River. In 19th century there used wooden stairways for this purpose. However, it took a much more time for rise. Therefore, arose idea of construction of mechanical lifting device.

The construction cost, about 230.000 Russian rubles, was covered by a Belgian owner of the Kyiv trams. The funicular was the idea of Russian statesman Arthur Abrahamson, who received professional training on railroad engineering in Zürich, Switzerland and Saint Petersburg, Russia. Directly the authors of project were engineer Nikolay Pyatnitsky (who was also author of Odessa funicular) and architect Alexander Baryshnikov. The station vestibules were designed by Baryshnikov, and the railway structure was designed by Pyatnitsky. According to initial plans, the funicular was supposed to have a length of 250 meters. However, due to inability to demolish a private house at the bottom of the slope, the planned length was reduced to 200 meters.

The project of funicular was ready in 1902. The funicular was constructed during 1903-1905. All its equipment, including cars, was made ​​in Switzerland. On May 7, 1905 funicular was put into test operation (for builders and mechanics). The test was successful, and on next day it was open for passangers.

Due to its nearness to the St. Michael's Cathedral, it was once named the Mikhailivsky Mechanichny Pidyom (literally St. Michael's Mechanical Lift). After the cathedral was destroyed by the Soviet authorities in 1934-1936, the name of the funicular was changed.

*Technical parameters:*
One track with a siding;
Electrical power;
Length - 238 m (lengthened after reconstruction in 1928-1929);
Gauge - 1250 mm;
Gradient - 36%.

*1905 - TBILISI*

In 1905 funicular was open not only in the Ukrainian, but also in the Georgian capital. The funicular in Tbilisi (it was officially known as Tiflis until 1936) connected centre of the city and upper park on the Mount Mtatsminda (the park was built in 1930).

The Mtatsminda Pantheon of Writers and Public Figures is a necropolis in Tbilisi, Georgia, where some of the most prominent writers, artists, scholars, and national heroes of Georgia are buried. It is located in the churchyard around St. David’s Church "Mamadaviti" on the slope of Mount Mtatsminda (Mtatsminda mean the Holy Mountain in Georgian) and was officially established in 1929.

The first celebrities to be buried at this place were the Russian writer and diplomat Alexander Griboyedov (1795–1829) and his Georgian wife Nino Chavchavadze (1812–1857). The Pantheon was officially opened in 1929 to 100-years anniversary of Griboyedov’s murder in Iran. Since then, several illustrious Georgians have been buried or reburied there. The Pantheon is administered by the Municipality of Tbilisi and is frequented by locals as well as the city’s visitors.

In 1900 city goverment signed an agreement on construction of funicular in Tbilisi and approved a project of the Belgian engineer Alphonse Roby. Directly authors of project were engineer A. Bluche (France) and Shimkevich. The construction cost was about 280.000 Russian rubles. The funicular was constructed during 1903-1905. It was opened in March 1905. Tbilisi funicular had three station - "Lower station" (in the centre of Tbilisi), "Pantheon" (intermediate station near Mtatsminda Pantheon) and "Mtatsminda" (at the top of mountain).

*Technical parameters:*
One track with a siding;
Electrical power;
Length - 500 m;
Gauge - 1000 mm;
Gradient - 65%.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The destiny of the four pre-WWI funiculars, which were built in Russian Empire within 1895-1905, was different.*

*1)* Kyiv funicular survived four reconstructions (1928-29, 1958, 1984-86, 2008-09) and still works in the Ukrainian capital.

*2)* Odessa funicular also works now. However, its appearance and operating principle very changed. After 60 years of operation, the funicular was outdated. It was closed in 1969 and later replaced by an escalator built in 1970. The escalator broke in the 1997, the money for its repair was stolen, but during reconstruction in 1998-2005 it was replaced with a new funicular (type - incline elevator). The incline elevator was opened on September 2, 2005, to the 211-anniversary of Odessa's foundation. There work two cars, the capacity of each car is 12 persons. The travel time is 70 seconds.

*3)* In October 1958, to 1500-anniversary of Tbilisi's foundation, was open aerial tramway as alternative to the funicular. Like funicular, aerial tramway was connected centre of Tbilisi and park on the top of Mount Mtatsminda. Both systems have worked together for 32 years. However, on June 1, 1990, the tragic accident occurred on the aerial tramway. As a result of cable break, 21 passangers died. After this accident the aerial tramway to the Mount Mtatsminda was closed. Later, in the 1990s, the other aerial tramways in Tbilisi were also closed due to financial reasons. On June 21, 2000 another tragic accident occurred on Tbilisi funicular. As a result of this accident suffered 20 Japanese tourists, 8 of whom were injured. Therefore, the funicular was also closed. On December 4, 2006, due to economical reasons, Tbilisi authorities announced about the elimination of urban trams and trolleybuses. Thus, presently Metropoliten is only one of the five urban electric kinds of transport, functioned in Tbilisi during Soviet times, which continues to operate till now (although it had not been expanded since 2000).

*4)* In 1897, after the closing of the All-Russia Exhibition 1896, both Nizhny Novgorod funiculars (Kremlyovsky and Pokhvalinsky) were leased to "Russian Society of Electric Roads and Electric Lighting", although the city goverment was formal owner. 

*Kremlin funicular, 1898-1899:*








Link

Both funiculars were municipalize in 1914. In 1920s, after the development of alternative kinds of urban transport, funiculars have become redundant. Therefore, Kremlin funicular was closed in 1927 and Pokhvalinsky was closed next year. In 1929 the famous Nizhny Novgorod Fair was held last time. It was abolished under the Decree on February 6, 1930. A society named "Nizhny Novgorod Fair" was created in 1991 with its headquarters in the former main fair building. However, today it is not actually a fair, but an exhibition center.

In 2006, the city administration of Nizhny Novgorod announced about decision to revive the Kremlin funicular. According to this idea, the funicular cars will be decorated in a retro style and should be a touristic sight of the city. However, in summer 2007 it was decided to postpone this idea before the implementation of the main city project - the construction of Metro bridge across Oka River (this bridge was opened on November 4, 2009 for vehicles and planned to be open on November 4, 2012 for Metro trains).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Remains of the Kremlin funicular, general view:*








Суханов М.









Суханов М.









zheka-wmf









larik


----------



## AlekseyVT

Трешина Т.









Суханов М.

*Portal of the tunnel:*








Суханов М.









Суханов М.


----------



## AlekseyVT

i-kiselewa2009_IRA









Суханов М.

*Observation deck, where was operated funicular:*








i-kiselewa2009_IRA









Владимир

*TO BE CONTINUED....*


----------



## sapphire blue

very nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FUNICULARS IN RUSSIA - HISTORY, PRESENT AND PROJECTS*

*CHAPTER THREE - SOCHI:*

Sochi is a city in Krasnodar Region, Russia, situated on the Black Sea coast. Sochi is the largest Russian resort city.

The city was founded by Russians on May 3, 1838. The Sochi was established as a fashionable resort area under Joseph Stalin, who had his favourite dacha built in the city; Stalin's study, complete with a wax statue of the leader, is now open to the public. During Stalin's reign the coast became dotted with imposing Neoclassical buildings, exemplified by the opulent Rodina and Ordzhonikidze sanatoriums. The centrepiece of this early period is Shchusev's Constructivist Institute of Rheumatology (1927–31). The area was continuously developed until the demise of the Soviet Union.

The first medical research institution was established in Sochi in 1936 and named after Stalin. Between 1936 and 1939 it was led by professor (and then academician) Anatoly Nesterov and included laboratories and 4 hospitals with the total of 200 beds. The research of that institute was focused on balneotherapy and physiotherapy. In January 1934, Sochi was included in the list of the first-priority expansion areas of Soviet Union (which was usually reserved for industry). As a result, by 1940 the city contained more than 60 sanatoriums and hospitals with the total capacity of about 9000 beds. In comparison, in the late 1920s, there were only 6 sanatoriums with 465 beds. The development of Sochi was promoted by Joseph Stalin who had his favorite dacha built in the city – a tradition followed by most succeeding Soviet and Russian leaders. Those dachas were used not only for personal leisure, but also hosted numerous (less formal) meetings with high-ranking foreign officials.

*VOROSHILOV SANATORIUM:*

The history of Sochi Central Military Clinical Sanatorium begins on May 31, 1929, when according to the order No 137 by Revolutionary Military Council of the Republic and People's Commissar of health care of Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic was founded a Military sanitarium station in Sochi. The sanatorium was constructed between 1932 and 1934 according to project of architect Miron Merzhanov (1895-1975), who notable for being the de-facto personal architect of Joseph Stalin in 1933–1941. In 1929 Merzhanov won a contest to design a Red Army sanatorium in Sochi, sponsored by the People's Commissar of Defense Kliment Voroshilov (1881-1969), Soviet military commander and bureaucrat. Sanatorium was opened on June 1, 1934 and was named after Kliment Voroshilov on June 23, 1934. 

The sanatorium is located on the western slope of Bytkha Mountain. It steps down its sloping site on the Black Sea coast with great elegance and accomplishment. The now maturely landscaped site adds to the sense of quality here. The complex of Voroshilov Sanatorium took the Grand Prix at the Paris World Exhibition of 1937.

The present-day CMCS Sochi has modern treatment-diagnostics base and everything that is necessary for high qualified treatment. There are different modern diagnostic methods: laboratories, roentgenologic; functional: reovasographics, veloergometry, electrocardiogram, ultrasonic dopplerographia, USI of internal and etc.

*Voroshilov Sanatorium, 1930s:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

As part of the construction of the complex of Voroshilov Sanatorium, in 1930 was opened Sochi funicular. Its project was designed by Kharkiv branch of "Voenprokat" company. This funicular was connected Voroshilov Sanatorium and Sochi beach. Its length - 396 meters. Here were used two cars (capacity of one car - 56 persons).

*Technical parameters:*
gauge: 1270 mm;
length: 396 m;
height: 94 m;
gradient: 24%;
speed: 2.4 m per second.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FUNICULAR OF VOROSHILOV SANATORIUM. 1930s:*









arch-sochi









arch-sochi









Transphoto









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

*The funicular of Voroshilov Sanatorium was reconstructed in 1957.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1957*









Link

*1964*

*Lower station:*








Е.В. Грачев









Е.В. Грачев









Transphoto

*Upper station:*








Е.В. Грачев









Е.В. Грачев

*Car at the crossing loop:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1972*

*Upper station:*








Link

*In 1985 it was reconstructed for second time. The new cars were made in Czechoslovakia:*

*1994*








Link









Link

*2005*








viktoronoprienko

*Sochi funicular was one of the city symbols. Soon, however, the Central Military Clinical Sanatorium (which was known as Voroshilov Sanatorium in Soviet times) began to have financial problems. In 2006 funicular was closed "on restoration".*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2007*

*The official reason of the closing of funicular - "Dear visitors! The funicular is not working due to the expiration of the safe operation. Administration":*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Upper station, cul-de-sac:*








Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov

*Upper part of route and pavilions on both sides:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Upper part of route. View from the bridge of Resort Avenue, the major street in Sochi:*








Vladislav Prudnikov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Upper station. "NO ENTRANCE":*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Upper station. "HERE IS ENTRANCE" (this inscription is not valid anymore ):*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Upper station:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*A rare phenomenon - crosswalk across funicular line, which equipped with traffic lights:*








Vladislav Prudnikov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Two cars ("red" and "blue") under the bridge of Resort Avenue:*








Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*View down from the service platform:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Crossing loop, view at the lower part of route:*








Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov

*Lower station. Visitors of the Sanatorium are forced to walk up the stairs. Not so long ago was organized a special bus route between the beach and sanatorium:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Lower station. It's need to use neighboring underpass under railway to reach the beach:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*Lower station, general view:*








Vladislav Prudnikov









Vladislav Prudnikov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2009*

*Dismantling of the funicular line:*








Никита Новиков









Никита Новиков









Никита Новиков

*Abandoned cars under the bridge:*








Никита Новиков









Никита Новиков


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2011*

*Upper station:*








Link

*Abandoned cars:*








Link

*The absurd inscription:*








Link

*Broken stairs:*








Link

*The heroes of the great past are watching at this with silent reproach:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ORDZHONIKIDZE SATANORIUM:*

Ordzhonikidze Sanatorium is a one of dozens sanatoriums, which were built in Sochi during 1930s. It was named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze (1886-1937), Georgian Bolshevik, later member of the CPSU Politburo, People's Commissar of the Soviet Heavy Industry during 1932-1937 and close friend to Joseph Stalin.

Ordzhonikidze Sanatorium was built for the coal workers on the southern slope of Bytkha Mountain. The site for its construction was personally chosen by Sergo Ordzhonikidze. The project of sanatorium was designed in 1934-1935. Constructivism was leading style in the Soviet architecture within 1920s and early 1930s (for example, Voroshilov Sanatorium in Sochi was built by architect Miron Merzhanov between 1932 and 1934 in this style). However, in late 1930s it was replaced with so-called Stalin's Empire style or Stalin's Neo-renaissance. For this reason, new leading style was chosen for the future sanatorium.

Ordzhonikidze Sanatorium was built between 1935 and 1937 by architect Ivan Kuznetsov and was opened on December 13, 1937. It's the magnificent palace constructed in style of Stalin Neoclassicism and recognized as a monument of architecture of federal value. Sanatorium was built on the southern slope of Bykhta Mountain. The health resort is in the central part of a resort, in 500 m from the sea (descent to a cable car), cases are surrounded with unique subtropical vegetation, is present own beach. It attracts customers who are tired of the monotony of urban buildings, the order of boring concrete boxes and looking for new experiences. It's possible to say that it is an island of the Italian Renaissance - the majestic columns everywhere, weightless galleries, lobbies, lounges, balconies, as well as skillful art of painting masters of Palekh and Mstera. The fontain was made in 1939 by sculptor Dobrovolsky, but had an ordinary form. In 1953 it was rebuilt by architect Prokopy Dzyuganov into famous fontain "Dancing Bacchantes" with sculptural group.









arch-sochi









arch-sochi









arch-sochi









arch-sochi









arch-sochi









Svetlana Korenkova









СТЮША









sankurtur

In 1950 was equipped own beach of the Ordzhonikidze Sanatorium. Therefore, it was decided to construct funicular, linking sanatorium and this beach (as it was previously realized for Voroshilov Sanatorium). The funicular of Ordzhonikidze Sanatorium was constructed between 1951 and 1952 by Kharkiv company "Yuzhgiproshakht" according to project of architect Fuk. The cars for funicular were delivered in Sochi on September 19, 1952. The funicular was opened in the end of September, 1952. It was reconstructed in 1985. Here are operate Czechoslovakian cars. The funicular line is partly laid in the tunnel near upper station. The travel time is near two minutes.

*Technical parameters:*
gauge: 1270 mm;
length: 353 m;
height: 72.5 m;
gradient: 24%;
speed: 1.9 m per second.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FUNICULAR OF ORDZHONIKIDZE SANATORIUM:*

*Territory of sanatorium:*








gay-do









gay-do









gay-do









gay-do









gay-do


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Way to the funicular:*








Russos









Russos









Russos









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2010*









DANIIL









microgenius









microgenius


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2011*









amole









microgenius

*Emergency brake:*








microgenius









amole


----------



## AlekseyVT

amole









amole









amole









amole


----------



## AlekseyVT

amole









amole









amole









amole


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vladivostok Funicular:*















*THE END.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NOVOSIBIRSK METRO*

*TO THE 50-ANNIVERSARY OF THE FIRST HUMAN SPACEFLIGHT*

*The station "Gagarinskaya" ("Yury Gagarin"; opened on April 2, 1992) was renovated to the 50-anniversary of the first human spaceflight. Here were added "portholes" with portraits of the first world's spaceman and blue lighting. The cost of renovation is 2 mln. Roubles (~ 71500 USD).*









Sibnovosti









Sibnovosti









Sibnovosti









Sibnovosti


----------



## AlekseyVT

RG









RG









RG









RG


----------



## AlekseyVT

RG

*"He invited us all into space" (Neil Armstrong's quote about Yury Gagarin):*








RG

*Photo exhibition "Breakthrough in the space":*








RG

*Exhibition of children's drawings:*








RG

*YURY GAGARIN*








Retroportal


----------



## dwdwone

Beautiful city!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO*

*April 8, 2011. Construction of the interchange between station "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guards"; opened on September 7, 1985) and future station "Zyablikovo". 

Preparation for "trepanation of skull":*








Aviateur


----------



## AlekseyVT

*12/04/2011*

*Novosibirsk, station "Gagarinskaya":*








Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









Gelio


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gelio









Gelio









Gelio









RIA-Novosti


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*April 14, 2011. Construction of the stations, which planned to be open in November 2011.*

*"PROFSOYUZNAYA" ("LABOR UNIONS"):*








Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko


----------



## AlekseyVT

Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko

*"YELSHANKA":*








Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko


----------



## AlekseyVT

Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko









Anatoliy Brovko


----------



## AlekseyVT

*BRIEF NEWS OF THE METRO CONSTRUCTION IN RUSSIA:*

*ST. PETERSBURG*

*14/04/2011.* Construction of the escalator tunnel of station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty") was finished. The last few tubing rings were made with big difficulty and small deviation due to solid soil and wear of the tunnel boring machine. The station will be opened in the beginning of next year.

*MOSCOW*

*15/04/2011.* The construction of the right tunnel between station "Novogireevo" (opened on December 30, 1979) and future station "Novokosino" was finished. The station "Novokosino" will be opened in the end of next year.

*Construction of tunnels:*








ASPIRIN

*YEKATERINBURG*

*18/04/11.* The construction of the right tunnel between stations "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical") and "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov") will be finished in coming days. Both stations are planned to be open on December 1, 2011.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*AEROEXPRESS IN RUSSIA - HISTORY, PRESENT, PROJECTS*

"Aeroexpress Ltd." is the air rail link operator in Moscow, Russia. It was formed in 2005. The company is owned by JSC "Russian Railways" (50% shares), "TransGroup AS" Ltd. (25%), businessmen Iskander Makhmudov (17.5%) and Andrey Bokarev (7.5%).

The company provides the rail transportation services between Moscow rail terminals and Moscow airports (Sheremetyevo, Domodedovo and Vnukovo).

Aeroexpress is a member of the International Air-Rail Organisation (IARO). Aeroexpress has taken into consideration the experience, quality standards and spectrum of services provided by its colleagues in Germany, UK, Sweden and US.

*CURRENT ROUTES:*
1) Paveletsky Rail Terminal - Domodedovo International Airport;
2) Kievsky Rail Terminal - Vnukovo International Airport;
3) Belorussky Rail Terminal - Sheremetyevo International Airport;
4) Savyolovsky Rail Terminal - Lobnya town.

*FORMER ROUTE:*
Savyolovsky Rail Terminal - Sheremetyevo International Airport (since June 10, 2008 till May 30, 2010).

*PASSANGERS:*
2010 - 11.463 mln. passangers *(growth - 38%)*.

Passanger traffic by lines:
1) Paveletsky Rail Terminal - Domodedovo International Airport - 4.896 mln. passangers *(growth - 20%)*;
2) Belorussky Rail Terminal - Sheremetyevo International Airport - 3.540 mln. passangers *(growth - 135%)*;
3) Kievsky Rail Terminal - Vnukovo International Airport - 1.710 mln. passangers *(growth - 39%)*;
4) Savyolovsky Rail Terminal - Lobnya town - 1.317 mln. passangers *(decrease - 11%)*.

*ROLLING STOCK:*

*Current trains:*

There are used 22 trains (models - ED4MKM-AERO, ED4MK, ED4M, EM2I), performing 206 trips per day. These trains are produced by Demikhovo Machine-building (in Demikhovo village, Moscow Region) and currently service RZD ("Russian Railways") lines. The maximum speed is 130 km/h.

*ED4MKM-AERO (red) and EM2I-013 (white):*








Quantum REX 10









Quantum REX 10









Wikipedia

*Future trains:*

The Siemens Desiro can be built as a diesel or electric multiple unit (DMU or EMU). It is normally configured as two- and three-car trainsets. Although there are various differences between individual trains, the basic body design is the same. These trains are mostly used for regional services, and belong to a new generation of light, modular trains which have become common in many European countries; they sometimes referred to as light regional railcars. They are relatively cheap to build and operate. Their quick acceleration makes them suitable for services with short intervals between stations.

In December 2009 Russian Railways ordered 38 Desiros for delivery in 2013, with an option for a further 16 which would be partly built in Verkhnyaya Pyshma town, Sverdlovsk Region, Russia.

*Presentation of Siemens Desiro ML Rus "Swallow". Kazansky Rail Terminal in Moscow, 2010:*








Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*EXISTING ROUTES:*

*1) SAVYOLOVSKY RAIL TERMINAL - DOLGOPRUDNY TOWN - LOBNYA TOWN:*

*Date of opening:* December 27, 2005 (operated by Aeroexpress since April 15, 2008);
*Travel time:* 25-27 minutes;
*Number of daily trips:* 26 (workdays), 14 (weekend);
*Working time:* 7:10am-10:25pm (workdays), 7:18am-10:25pm (weekend);
*Time intervals:* 50-60 minutes (workdays), 110-120 minutes (weekend);
*Ticket price:* 130 Roubles (~ 4.60 USD).

*Savyolovsky Rail Terminal (built in 1897-1902 by Alexander Sumarokov; opened on March 23, 1902; rebuilt in 1987-1992 by Yakov Shamray; reopened on September 1, 1992):*








niklinkin (MaksimKa)









Quantum REX

*Lobnya station (opened in 1901; rebuilt in 2005):*








Quantum REX

*2) PAVELETSKY RAIL TERMINAL - DOMODEDOVO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT:*

*Date of opening:* August 3, 2002 (operated by Aeroexpress since July 9, 2008);
*Travel time:* 40-47 minutes;
*Number of trips:* 69 per day;
*Working time:* 6:00am-0:42am;
*Time intervals:* 30 minutes;
*Ticket price:* 320 Roubles (~ 11.35 USD).

*Paveletsky Rail Terminal (built in 1897-1900 by Alexander Krasovsky; opened on September 1, 1900; rebuilt in 1982-1987 by A. Gurkov, S. Kuznetsova and A. Vorontsov; reopened on November 3, 1987):*








tatiana-56

*Domodedovo International Airport (opened on March 25, 1964; rail platform was opened on May 20, 1965):*








Александр Потапов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*3) BELORUSSKY RAIL TERMINAL - SHEREMETYEVO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT:*

*Date of opening:* August 27, 2009;
*Travel time:* 35 minutes;
*Number of trips:* 76 per day;
*Working time:* 5:00am-1:05am;
*Time intervals:* 30 minutes;
*Ticket price:* 320 Roubles (~ 11.35 USD).

*Belorussky Rail Terminal (built in 1869-1870; opened on September 19, 1870; rebuilt in 1907-1912 by Ivan Strukov; reopened on February 26, 1912):*








Ecoguild

*Sheremetyevo International Airport (opened on August 11, 1959; rail platform was opened on June 10, 2008):*








Wikipedia









Wikipedia

*4) KIEVSKY RAIL TERMINAL - VNUKOVO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT:*

*Date of opening:* August 29, 2004; expanded on 1,5 km. to underground station on August 7, 2005 (operated by Aeroexpress since May 15, 2008);
*Travel time:* 35-44 minutes;
*Number of trips:* 37 per day;
*Working time:* 5:37am-0:39am;
*Time intervals:* 60 minutes;
*Ticket price:* 320 Roubles (~ 11.35 USD).

*Kievsky Rail Terminal (built in 1914-1918 by engineer Vladimir Shukhov and architect Ivan Rerberg with participation of Vyacheslav Oltarzhevsky; opened on February 18, 1918; modified in 1940-1945 by Dmitry Chechulin):*








Bestroom









Шпекавыг

*Vnukovo International Airport (opened on July 1, 1941; underground station was opened on August 7, 2005; architect of station - Leonid Borzenkov):*








d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD - BOR*

On December 21, 2007 French company "Pomagalski S.A." ("Poma") presented a project of cableway between Nizhny Novgorod and industrial town Bor on the opposite bank of Volga River. The main purpose of this project is creation of alternative kind of transport across Volga River (in addition to river taxi, ferry, train and bus services). It's planned that energy consumption of the cableway will be in 5 times less than car transport. The length of planned cableway is 3658 meters (including 1336 meters over Volga River), height difference - 62 meters, travel time - about 12 minutes, number of supports - 10. In 2009 "Energomash" company (Belgorod) completed project work for the cableway and began to send constructions for supports in Nizhny Novgorod. The active construction was started in 2010.

*Map of city (cableway 1-2):*








ТКЛ

*Nizhny Novgorod station (it will be located at the site with area 3000 square meters, the area of station itself - 1500 square meters):*








yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









"Красивые люди"









xanur1k

*Bor station (it will be located at the site with area 4500 sq.m., the area of station itself - 1500 sq.m.):*








yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









yahooeu









"Красивые люди"


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 19, 2008. Construction site:*








ТКЛ

*February 25, 2010. Foundation pit of support 1:*








yahooeu

*April 3, 2010. Bor station:*








xanur1k









xanur1k









xanur1k









xanur1k


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 1, 2010. Beginning of construction of Nizhny Novgorod station:*








avronn









avronn









avronn









avronn









[p0d]NikE

*October 6, 2010. Construction of support 9:*








SNiP









SNiP









SNiP


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 24, 2010. Construction of support 6:*













avronn









avronn









avronn









avronn

*February 22, 2011:*








Izhl









Izhl









Izhl









Izhl









Izhl


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 28, 2011. Construction of support 7:*













dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto

*April 1, 2011:*








dim1









dim1

*April 24, 2011. Nizhny Novgorod station:*








spider123









valery-lapin2011









valery-lapin2011









valery-lapin2011


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO*

*May 5, 2011. Construction of the own vestibule of station "Sretensky Boulevard", which planned to be open in the end of May 2011:*

*LUKOIL headquarters:*








mosmetro

*"Moscow Metropolitan. Stations "Turgenevskaya" and "Sretensky Boulevard"":*








mosmetro

*Project of the vestibule (architects - Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Shurygina):*








mosmetro

*Vestibule of the station:*








mosmetro









mosmetro

*Installation of videocamera:*








mosmetro

*Turnstiles UT-2009:*








mosmetro

*Escalators:*








mosmetro

*Light fixtures:*








mosmetro









mosmetro









mosmetro









mosmetro

*Passageway to the platform of station:*








mosmetro


----------



## Armidall

AlekseyVT said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Bravo! It caught me! :master::master::master::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> But I think this picture was to be loaded with at least one month ago. kay:


don't get angry) i didn't know that lol


----------



## trainrover

AlekseyVT said:


>


Children not allowed, right?





AlekseyVT said:


>


Queer. In addition to seeing all the prior photos here of various CIS cable car systems, will this new one feature secondary cables for safety?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Armidall said:


> don't get angry) i didn't know that lol


What anger? What are you talking about? During first time I'm really thought that in Russia started to produce this "baby-tram". Later I saw that original post was created in April Fool's Day. Therefore, I'm applaud this idea, skill of the author and great Photoshop.

I'm just a little surprised, why did you decide to load this funny image in Victory Day, not April Fool's Day? Not everyone can understand this joke.



trainrover said:


> Children not allowed, right?


Children up to 13 years (for one-passanger chairlift); children up to 13 years without adults (for two-passanger chairlift).



trainrover said:


> Queer. In addition to seeing all the prior photos here of various *CIS* cable car systems...


*Russian* cable car systems. This thread is about Russian Transport. Therefore, I don't wish to load here photos of cable car systems of other CIS states.



trainrover said:


> ...will this new one feature secondary cables for safety?


I don't know.



Dase said:


> Regarding the Moscow Aeroexpress plans: is it realistic at all to expect the new Moscow-City and rebuilt Kalanchyovsky Rail terminals to be actually in service until 2015? *I have not seen a single actual rendering for those projects and considering the size (especially of the latter),* I'd guess building works should begin soon.


*X* - Kalanchyovsky Rail Terminal;
*Red arrow* - Kalanchyovskaya (Fire Watchtower) street;
*Green triangle* - Komsomolskaya (Communist Union of Youth) Square:








vlad_svd









vlad_svd

*X* *- Leningradsky Rail Terminal (built in 1844-1849 by Konstantin Thon and Rudolf Zhelyazevich; opened on November 1, 1851):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*X* *- Yaroslavsky Rail Terminal (built in 1860-1862 by Roman Kuzmin; opened on August 18, 1862; rebuilt in 1902-1904 by Fyodor Schechtel):*








Link

*X* *- Kazansky Rail Terminal (built in 1862-1864 by Matvey Levestam; opened on July 20, 1862; rebuilt in 1913-1940 by Alexey Shchusev):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*X* *- Vestibule of Metro station "Komsomolskaya" (built in early 1950s by Alexey Shchusev, V. Varvarin and O. Velikoretsky; opened on January 30, 1952):*








Wikipedia

*X* *- Hotel "Leningradskaya-Hilton" (built in 1949-1954 by Leonid Polyakov and Alexander Boretsky):*








LarisaCh


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> And the train to LED is a fiction, right?


*X* - New Terminal of Pulkovo Airport (LED);
*X* - Hotel;
*X* - Trade store;
*X* - Parking;
*X* - Common Terminal of Aeroexpress and Nadzemny Express (fast train & fast tram).








xerx









xerx









xerx









xerx


----------



## trainrover

AlekseyVT said:


> I don't wish to load here photos of cable car systems of other CIS states.


I apologise. I confused matters by presuming various ones of the above-lodged cable-car photos as must be hailing from around the CIS.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*RUSSIAN METRO SYSTEMS BY ANNUAL PASSENGER RIDES*

As it was expected, in 2010 passenger traffic of Russian Metro systems (except Moscow and Kazan) slightly increased in comparison with the "crisis" year (2009), but has not reached the level of 2008.

*1. MOSCOW - 2348.3 mln. passangers (-1.8% from 2009; -8.7% from 2008)*

*2005 - *2603.2 mln.
*2006 - *2475.6 mln.
*2007 - *2528.7 mln.
*2008 - *2572.9 mln.
*2009 - *2392.2 mln.
*2010 - *2348.3 mln.

*2. SAINT PETERSBURG - 779.2 mln. passangers (+3.4% from 2009; -6.8% from 2008)*

*2005 - *820.0 mln.
*2006 - *828.2 mln.
*2007 - *829.8 mln.
*2008 - *835.8 mln.
*2009 - *753.5 mln.
*2010 - *779.2 mln.

*3. NOVOSIBIRSK - 73.9 mln. passangers (+5.6% from 2009; -4.6% from 2008)*

*2005 - *61.8 mln.
*+ ONE NEW STATION! **
*2006 - *66.9 mln.
*2007 - *69.6 mln.
*2008 - *77.5 mln.
*2009 - *70.0 mln.
*2010 - *73.9 mln.

*4. YEKATERINBURG - 37.6 mln. passangers (+0.8% from 2009; -23.1% from 2008)*

*2005 - *43.6 mln.
*2006 - *45.0 mln.
*2007 - *46.4 mln.
*2008 - *48.9 mln.
*2009 - *37.3 mln.
*2010 - *37.6 mln.

*5. NIZHNY NOVGOROD - 27.0 mln. passangers (+0.4% from 2009; -16.4% from 2008)*

*2005 - *32.5 mln.
*2006 - *33.3 mln.
*2007 - *32.6 mln.
*2008 - *32.3 mln.
*2009 - *26.9 mln.
*2010 - *27.0 mln.

*6. SAMARA - 17.5 mln. passangers (+4.8% from 2009; -6.9% from 2008)*

*2005 - *10.8 mln.
*2006 - *11.4 mln.
*2007 - *12.0 mln.
*+ ONE NEW STATION! **
*2008 - *18.8 mln.
*2009 - *16.7 mln.
*2010 - *17.5 mln.

*7. KAZAN - 12.0 mln. passangers (+21.2% from 2009; +55.8% from 2008)*

*2005 - *2.2 mln.
*2006 - *5.3 mln.
*2007 - *6.9 mln.
*2008 - *7.7 mln.
*+ ONE NEW STATION! **
*2009 - *9.9 mln.
*2010 - *12.0 mln.

** It shows the dependence of annual passanger traffic from the opening of new stations (only for regional cities with a small number of stations).*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NEWS FROM THE MOSCOW METRO CONSTRUCTION SITES*

*"BORISOVO" (planned to be open in 2011):*








Егор64









METROMAN525









METROMAN525









METROMAN525


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SHIPILOVSKAYA" (2011)*

*Southern vestibule:*








Шипиловский









Шипиловский









Шипиловский









Шипиловский

*Northern vestibule:*








Вася Зябликов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZYABLIKOVO" (2011):*








Hans24









Hans24


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NOVOKOSINO" (2012):*








PetreX









Link









PetreX









nyukosino


----------



## nastyathenian

AlekseyVT said:


> *RUSSIAN METRO SYSTEMS BY ANNUAL PASSENGER RIDES*


These data show that only Moscow and Saint Petersburg metros are doing a serious job. The other Russian cities have their metros only for decoration purposes.


----------



## Akril

nastyathenian said:


> The other Russian cities have their metros only for decoration purposes.


Novosibirsk, the biggest metro system after Moscow and S.Pb, have only 13 station in contrast to 64 of Saint Petersburg and 182 of Moscow. The other Russian cities can't do a "serious job" before further expanding of underground which may last forever with current rate of financing.


----------



## hungar

nastyathenian said:


> These data show that only Moscow and Saint Petersburg metros are doing a serious job. The other Russian cities have their metros only for decoration purposes.


In last-soviet period (1980-90-years) large town (more 1 000 000 populations) begin consruction metro. But in 90-years XX centure is strong economic crisis. So, little metros only for decoration purpose: low financial capacity of cities. 
For example, Novosibirsk is large town in Siberia. One station is building five years.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Akril said:


> Novosibirsk, the biggest metro system after Moscow and S.Pb, have only 13 station in contrast to 64 of Saint Petersburg and 182 of Moscow. The other Russian cities can't do a "serious job" before further expanding of underground which may last forever with current rate of financing.





hungar said:


> In last-soviet period (1980-90-years) large town (more 1 000 000 populations) begin consruction metro. But in 90-years XX centure is strong economic crisis. So, little metros only for decoration purpose: low financial capacity of cities.
> For example, Novosibirsk is large town in Siberia. One station is building five years.


I'm agree with both posts. Also don't need to forget that the population of Moscow is 11.51 mln. people, the population of St. Petersburg - 4.87 mln, while the population of other Russian Metro cities is varies from 1.14 mln. (Kazan) to 1.47 mln. people (Novosibirsk). Accordingly, it's simply impossible to have the same passanger traffic as in Moscow or St. Petersburg.

The second factor is the unfortunate choice of route (it's actual for Metros in Nizhny Novgorod and Samara). It was relevant in 1980s, as it was projected to transport workers in industrial areas. However, after the Soviet collapse, many industrial enterprises were closed down due to financial problems and others have sharply reduced the number of staff. For example, if during Soviet years the staff of the GAZ plant in Nizhny Novgorod (it's remain one of the largest companies in the Russian automotive industry) was 120.000 people, that now this number decreased to 27.000. The reduction of workers at the plants and factories has led to a decrease of passanger traffic in Metros. The new Metro lines were not built in 1990s for the same reason - cuts in funding.

In any case, Metro is a necessary kind of transport in all seven Metro cities and the opening of new stations in five cities will lead to an increase in passenger traffic. For example, Kazan authorities planning to build two new lines, and they received financial support for this project. In Yekaterinburg two new stations will open this year. In Nizhny Novgorod, next year finally will open the first station on the other bank of the Oka River. This will lead to a long-awaited connection of the two parts of city via Metro bridge and to fast and comfortable transportation from one bank to another. Unfortunately, the prospects for two other cities (Novosibirsk and Samara) in the near future are not so optimistic.


----------



## hungar

Сорри, но лучше по-русски
У самарцев в последнее время оптимизма стало много в связи с тем, что они являются одним из городов, принимающих ЧМ-2018. Хотя корреляция между этим мероприятием и метростроительством в города на Волге мне кажется весьма сомнительной. 
Новосибирск же пока откладывает на перспективу строительство очередной станции, так что график - одна станция - пять лет, по всей видимости будет нарушен.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO - OFFICIAL PROJECTS*

According to official plans, Line 10 will be extend on north with six new stations - "Butyrskaya" ("Butyrki"), "Fonvizinskaya" ("Denis Fonvizin"), "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (with interchange on Line 9), "Okruzhnaya" ("Railway Ring"; near rail station), "Verkhnie Likhobory" and "Seligerskaya" ("Seliger"). There are currently preparing of the construction sites. Planned date of the opening of this deep-level section - Q4 2014, but more probable date - 2015-2017:








Yury Gridchin

*"Construction of the tunnels from "Maryina Roshcha" to "Butyrskaya" stations. Completion of works - Q4 2014":*








Vladyk

*"Dear Muscovites! We're apologize for any inconvenience due to construction":*








Vladyk

*"Construction of the tunnel from "Butyrskaya" to "Fonvizinskaya" stations. Object - ventilation mine. Beginning of works - May 3, 2011. Completion of works - December 31, 2014":*








FildSnild









FildSnild









FildSnild

*"Okruzhnaya":*








Vandoz









Vandoz









Vandoz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Seligerskaya":*








Никита Михалыч

*"Construction of the vestibule №1 of the Metro station "Seligerskaya". Completion of works - Q4 2014":*








Никита Михалыч

*"Construction of the vestibule №2 of the Metro station "Seligerskaya". Completion of works - Q4 2014":*








Никита Михалыч









Никита Михалыч









Никита Михалыч



hungar said:


> Сорри, но лучше по-русски
> У самарцев в последнее время оптимизма стало много в связи с тем, что они являются одним из городов, принимающих ЧМ-2018. Хотя корреляция между этим мероприятием и метростроительством в города на Волге мне кажется весьма сомнительной.
> Новосибирск же пока откладывает на перспективу строительство очередной станции, так что график - одна станция - пять лет, по всей видимости будет нарушен.


Well, perhaps situation in Samara will some changed, if this city will host matches of FIFA World Cup 2018.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO - OTHER OFFICIAL PROJECTS*

*Southern extension of Line 7 with two new Metro stations - "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue") and "Zhulebino". Geological research of soil at Lermontov Avenue:*








Front









Front









Front

*Southern extension of Line 2 with new Metro station and Metro depot "Brateyevo":*








Александр К









Александр К









Александр К


----------



## manrush

Is it true that Ufa plans to build a light rail system in order to make up for the cancellation of the metro in that city?


----------



## arnau_Vic

thanks


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO - BIRTHDAY*

May 15 is a birthday of the Moscow Metro, which was opened in 1935. By coincidence, this date coincided with the traditional Night of Museums in Moscow (14/15 May). Therefore, the second consecutive year, it was decided to combine these two events and to organize night concert in the Moscow Metro. It was held at the station "Kropotkinskaya" ("Peter Kropotkin"), which was opened as station of first Moscow Metro line on May 15, 1935.

*Station "Kropotkinskaya":*








KVentz

To become a spectator, it was necessary to fill out a questionnaire at the site of orchestra, participate in a simple contest at the site of Moscow Metro and receive an invitation. There was a sold-out at the station for the second year in a row:

*Chairs for spectators:*








KVentz

*Few chairs for VIP-persons:*








KVentz

*Correspondent of the German TV taking interview:*








KVentz

At this night was presented the new exposition of the special train "Aquarelle". This train was created on June 1, 2007 and currently operated at Line 3. Its first exposition was based on the paintings of People Artist of Russia Sergey Andriyaka (15 works) and his students (30 works). This exposition was replaced on May 13, 2009 by the 35 works, which were based on the 35 aquarelles from the collection of Russian Museum in St. Petersburg. On May 12, 2010 the exposition was changed again. The third exposition was based on the 35 works from collection of the Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts in Moscow. The new exposition is based on the works from collection of the Vyatka Art Museum named after Viktor Vasnetsov and Apollinary Vasnetsov in Kirov. Here are represented paintings of the various artists - from Boris Kustodiev to Vasily Kandinsky.

*Ivan Besedin, new chief of the Moscow Metropolitan, and representative of the Vyatka Art Museum:*








KVentz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*New exposition of the "Aquarelle" train:*








KVentz









KVentz









KVentz









KVentz









KVentz









KVentz









KVentz









KVentz


----------



## AlekseyVT

After the presentation of new exposition was begun concert of the Chamber Orchestra "Kremlin" under leadership of Misha (Mikhail) Rachlevsky. Last year was played music of 1930s (because Moscow Metro was opened in 1935). This year was musical travel - from Russia to the Italy and Spain (because 2011 is Year of Italy & Spain in Russia), later to Argentina and comeback in Russia in the end.

*Chamber Orchestra "Kremlin":*








KVentz

*Here was played same music:*
1) Pyotr Tchaikovsky - "Souvenir de Florence";
2) Sergey Rakhmaninov - "Elegy";
3) Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - "Flight of the Bumblebee";
4) Giacomo Puccini - "I Crisantemi";
5) Gioachino Rossini - "String Sonata";
6) Pablo de Sarasate - "Navarra";
7) Antonín Dvořák - "Slavonic Dance";
8) Johannes Brahms - "Hungarian Dance";
9) Ástor Piazzolla - "Melodia en La menore";
10) Ástor Piazzolla - "Libertango";
11) Russian folk song - "Luchinushka";
12) Russian folk song - "Kalinka".









KVentz

And in the final was sung traditional non-official hymn of Moscow Metropolitan - "Song of old cabman" (about the cabman, who lost his clients after the opening of Moscow Metro).

*13) Nikita Bogoslovsky - "Song of old cabman":*





*P.S. Many thanks to KVentz for photos and information.*



manrush said:


> Is it true that Ufa plans to build a light rail system in order to make up for the cancellation of the metro in that city?


Yes, it's true. Fast tram is another alternative project.


----------



## Dase

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, perhaps situation in Samara will some changed, if this city will host matches of FIFA World Cup 2018.


Well, while I agree that a metro link to the new Stadium to be built on Koroviy Island might be pretty essential, the city might better start now to change their plans quickly as, though only expectable because the island is woodlands only nowadays, none of the planned lines extend there. Finally building the blue line from Moscowskaya to Voksalnaya and extending further down to the stadium would be perfect, but extremely cost-intensive though, considering that the line would need to go below the Samara-River and the Island is surround by swampland. If that's too expensive, the city has to think about alternative transportation. Just buses would not be enough. Maybe something like a fast-tram-project like in ufa, albeit mostly overground, would be an option.

Only extending the red line further might be of next to no use for any potential visitors.


----------



## Ultramarine

Dase said:


> Well, while I agree that a metro link to the new Stadium to be built on Koroviy Island might be pretty essential, the city might better start now to change their plans quickly as, though only expectable because the island is woodlands only nowadays,


This project on Korovy Island was refused. The new stadium will be located on Samara River Port territory near Khlebnaya square.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW METRO - FEW MORE PICS FROM NIGHT CONCERT AT "KROPOTKINSKAYA" STATION*









d0cent









Russos

*Preparations:*








q-rex









q-rex









q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Retro-train" (it was made in the style of first model "A"; operated in Metro since May 15, 2010):*








q-rex

*"Aquarelle" train with new exposition:*








q-rex









q-rex

*Correspondent of German TV-channel ZDF taking interview:*








q-rex

*Presentation of new exposition:*








q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Official opening:*








q-rex









q-rex









q-rex









q-rex









q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Preparation to the concert:*













q-rex









q-rex









q-rex









q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Night concert:*













q-rex









q-rex









q-rex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Well-deserved applause:*








q-rex









Russos

*Ivan Besedin (chief of the Moscow Metropolitan) and Oksana Saltykova (chief of "Kropotkinskaya" station):*








d0cent









Russos









d0cent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*May 7, 2011. Construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be open next year:*








RAID









RAID

*Installation of escalators:*








RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 15, 2011. Construction of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be open next year. Central hall:*








andreev

*Right tunnel:*








andreev









andreev

*Escalator tunnel:*








andreev


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 12, 2011. Construction of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), which planned to be open next year. X - place of location:*








airpano

*Big escalator tunnel:*








iskander









iskander

*Passageway between big and small escalator tunnels:*








iskander


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> AlekseyVT
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325343


OK, let's switch on this thread.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Aeroexpress" received major Global AirRail Award 2011*

:cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana::rock::rock::rock::applause::applause::applause:

On 18th May in the capital of Latvia, Riga, the air-rail community gathered to reveal who are the winners of the first ever Global AirRail Awards 2011. Finalists of 10 entries waited with anticipation to learn who delivered the best results last year and achieved excellence in their operations.

The competition was fierce and the fight for the winning place was tense and well deserved. As the French General Charles De Gaulle said – “Nothing great will ever be achieved without great people, and people are great only if they are determined to be so”.

And there are no greater people than the ones in air-rail - determined to achieve excellence in everything they do.

Entries for the Global AirRail Awards 2011 were collected from February till March 2011 and then six prominent judges scored selected entries individually. The winner was selected summing up all judges scores and the one that achieved highest score in the category, was selected as a winner of that category.

*The Global AirRail Awards 2011 Judges:*
1) Ad Rutten, President, "Airports Council International Europe";
2) Andrew Sharp, Director General, "International Air-Rail Organisation"; 
3) Paul Simmons, General Manager UK, "EasyJet Airline Company Limited";
4) Ann Frye, Independent Consultant, Ann Frye;
5) Richard Brown, Managing Director, "Northstar Consultancy";
6) William W. Millar, President, "American Public Transportation Association";
7) Diane Burke, Head of Sales & Marketing, "First Greater Western Ltd";
8) Peter Cotton, Former Managing Director of "Scotrail and Gatwick Express".

*Air Rail Link of the year - "Aeroexpress"*








Link

LLC "Aeroexpress" was formed in 2005 and is owned by JSC "Russian Railways" and LLC "Delta-Trans-Invest". The company provides high-speed and reliable train services between all of Moscow’s major airports (Sheremetyevo, Domodedovo and Vnukovo) and the city centre.

It takes 35 minutes to get to Vnukovo and Sheremetyevo airports and 45 minutes to Domodedovo on the purpose built AERO trains. An in-town check-in desk operates at Paveletsky Station for passengers travelling to Domodedovo airport.

2010 was the greatest year since the launch of the company. The number of passengers travelling on Aeroexpress rose 38%, comparing to 2009, and reached 11.46 mln. Another great achievement was a 66% growth in company’s profits.

This was achieved via number of customer service improvement initiatives, including the launch of 4G mobile and Wi-Fi Internet on all Aeroexpress trains and the new business-class carriages that proved to be very popular among travellers - 3.8% of passengers choose to travel in the business-class coaches.

In 2010 "Aeroexpress" also launched innovative e-ticketing solutions and partnerships: passengers buying tickets online are benefiting from 10% discount and S7 customers can buy "Aeroexpress" tickets on the airline’s website or via S7 smart-phone app. From April 2010 "Aeroexpress" frequent travellers can benefit from the contactless smart-card tickets that also allowed to form a partnership with Moscow Metro and issue a single ticket for seamless travel. Shortly after that "Aeroexpress" has become a full partner of the MasterCard® SELECT programme, offering 10% discount on travel in Aeroexpress business class when paying using their Gold MasterCard®, World MasterCard®, Platinum MasterCard® and World Signia MasterCard® (offer ended on 31 December 2010).

In late 2010 "Aeroexpress" and Sheremetyevo International Airport introduces self-service in-town check-in service at Moscow’s Belorussky Rail Terminal.

The other finalists in this category were "MTR Corporation Ltd" (Hong Kong), Metro do Porto (Portugal), "Arlanda Express" (Stockholm, Sweden) and "Flytoget" (Oslo, Norway).









airrailawards









airrailawards









airrailawards


----------



## coth

Though it should be noted. RZD's taxi is highly expensive. And aeroexpress isn't cheap either for its speed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> Though it should be noted. RZD's taxi is highly expensive. And aeroexpress isn't cheap either for its speed.


The cheapest option is a bus+Moscow Metro. But it's very uncomfortable.
The most comfortable option is a taxi from airport. But it's not cheapest option.

Is 9 Euros not cheapest option for you? I'm use the airport during a trip to Europe. Compared to the price of the plane ticket and the amount, which I spend during sightseeing trip, 9 Euros is nothing. For comparing, I'm paid 62 Euros for the visiting of Keukenhof Garden near Amsterdam, 50 Euros at the Red-light district in Amsterdam and 25 Euros in Volendam restaurant (not speaking about other things). :lol:

You can compare Aeroexpress price with wage level in Moscow. But you of course can choose bus from the airport. As it say, everyone has the right to choose.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Forgot to add, today I bought a ticket to the evening session at the cinema. The cost of this ticket is the same as a Aeroexpress ticket (350 Roubles, ~9 Euros). Typically, attendance at cinemas in Moscow during the evening sessions - 80-90% of capacity of halls. So if I'm not going to the cinema, I can use that money to buy a ticket for Aeroexpress


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> Is 9 Euros not cheapest option for you? I'm use the airport during a trip to Europe. Compared to the price of the plane ticket and the amount, which I spend during sightseeing trip, 9 Euros is nothing. For comparing, I'm paid 62 Euros for the visiting of Keukenhof Garden near Amsterdam, 50 Euros at the Red-light district in Amsterdam and 25 Euros in Volendam restaurant (not speaking about other things). :lol:


For the 50 euros in Amsterdam's red light district, what is included? are we just talking oral or regular intercourse as well?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> are we just talking oral or regular intercourse as well?


The second option.

I'm sure that the ticket price for Aeroexpress (which is usually a ordinary passenger uses 2-4 times a year) does not seem so expensive compared to the cost of goods or services, for which same passenger pays a daily basis (food, clothing, cigarettes, petrol, newspapers, mobile communication, haircut, cinema, music concerts and so on). And sometimes Aeroexpress trains can be very helpful (for example, during a traffic nightmare due to the reconstruction of Leningrad Highway last summer, which led to a drastic restriction of access to the Sheremetyevo Airport).


----------



## manrush

If regular commuter rail is ever brough to the airports, that could be a counterbalance to the priciness of the Aeroexpress.


----------



## Dase

^ At Domodedovo, it is - there are regular commuter elektrichkas going to the airport, albeit, with Russian Standard Service. Sure, compared to an ordinary rail ticket in Russia (or Moscow in particular), the price is quite high, but considering overall cost of life in the city, which is still one of the most expensive in the world, it's actually quite cheap. Compare that to the prices of the trian connections to the London airports. Plus, it has the advantage of an interval-schedule which is otherwhise widely unknown in Russia and it's much faster than using a Taxi, even if the drivers tell you otherwhise.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KRASNOYARSK METRO*

Krasnoyarsk is one of the oldest and most beautiful Siberian cities, the third largest city in Siberia (after Novosibirsk and Omsk). Its population is 973.9 thousands people (2010). In the coming years, the city's population will be more than 1 mln. people. That didn't happen even in the glorious Soviet times.

*Map of Metrobuilding:*








Wikipedia

*May 24, 2011. Krasnoyarsk Metro:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*Electric car:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*To the tunnels:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*Tunnels:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*Tunnel between "Kopylova" ("Nikolay Kopylov") and "Vokzalnaya" ("Rail Terminal") stations:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*Telephone communication:*








dedmaxopka

*Tunnel boring machine:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*Pumping station:*








dedmaxopka

*Storehouse of explosives:*








dedmaxopka

*Transformer substation:*








dedmaxopka

*The cage (special lift):*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka

*Tunnel between "Vysotnaya" ("Height") to "Kopylova" ("Nikolay Kopylov") stations:*








dedmaxopka

*End of tunnel:*








dedmaxopka









dedmaxopka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*May 26, 2011. Construction of Metro station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be open next year:*








Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Neva24









m7


----------



## AlekseyVT

Neva24









m7









Neva24









Neva24









Neva24


----------



## AlekseyVT

m7









Neva24









Neva24









Neva24









Neva24


----------



## AlekseyVT

Neva24









m7









m7









m7









m7


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dase said:


> That's actually good news. While some Tram Lines end there, I guess they would not nearly be sufficient for transportation of fans and supporters. Might make sense after all to build the blue line from moskowskaya and extend it one station further from vokzalnaya to the stadium. The red line would make much less sense, as the main center of the city is almost in walkable distance from this location.


*Dase,* about what you are talking about? There are no big correlation between major sport events and development of urban transport. World Cup (like any sport tournament) is temporary event, while Metro lines must to be built on many decades. How many Metro stations were built in South Africa for WC2010? Among all Russian cities, which were included in the preliminary list for WC2018, only Kazan and Yekaterinburg has plans to built Metro stations near the future football stadiums for WC2018. 

*P.S. According to the latest news, city officials have plans to open "Alabinskaya" station in 2013, while next station - "Samarskaya" - is planned to be open only in 2018.*









Wiki


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA METRO*

*May 24, 2011. Construction of the station "Alabinskaya" ("Pyotr Alabin"), which planned to be open in 2013*

*Construction site №2:*








Vsevolod02

*Metro works at construction site №1 were finished. Elimination of construction site:*








Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Ventilation mine:*








mdv-metro

*Entrance to the station:*








Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule №2:*








Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02









Vsevolod02


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Right tunnel:*








Vsevolod02

*Under the platform:*








Vsevolod02

*Drainage system:*








Vsevolod02


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Hermetic door:*








Vsevolod02

*Ventilation:*








Vsevolod02

*Right tunnel. Way to the station "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian"):*








Vsevolod02

*Right tunnel. Way to the station "Alabinskaya":*








Vsevolod02


----------



## AlekseyVT

*II) CABLE-PULLED*

The next type of tram was the cable car, which sought to reduce labour costs and the hardship on animals. Cable cars are pulled along the track by a continuously moving cable running at a constant speed that individual cars grip and release to stop and start. The power to move the cable is provided at a site away from the actual operation. The first cable car line in the United States was tested in San Francisco, California, in 1873.

The Clay Street Hill Railroad was the first successful cable hauled street railway. It was located on Clay Street, a notably steep street in San Francisco in California, and first operated in August 1873.

The promoter of the line was Andrew Smith Hallidie (1836-1900), and the engineer was William Eppelsheimer (1842-?). Accounts differ as to exactly how involved Hallidie was in the inception of the Clay Street Hill Railway. One version has him taking over the promotion of the line when the original promoter, Benjamin Brooks, failed to raise the necessary capital. In another version, Hallidie was the instigator, inspired by a desire to reduce the suffering incurred by the horses that hauled streetcars up Jackson Street, from Kearny to Stockton Street.

There is also doubt as to when exactly the first run of the cable car occurred. The franchise required a first run no later than August 1, 1873, however at least one source reports that the run took place a day late, on August 2, but that the city chose not to void the franchise. Some accounts say that the first gripman hired by Hallidie looked down the steep hill from Jones and refused to operate the car, so Hallidie took the grip himself and ran the car down the hill and up again without any problems. The line involved the use of grip cars, which carried the grip that engaged with the cable, towing trailer cars. The design was the first to use such grips.

The Clay Street line started regular service on September 1, 1873 and was a financial success. In 1888, it was absorbed into the Sacramento-Clay line of the Ferries and Cliff House Railway, and it subsequently became a small part of the San Francisco cable car system. Today none of the original line survives. However grip car 8 from the line has been preserved, and is now displayed in the San Francisco Cable Car Museum.

Currently cable car system is an icon of San Francisco, California. The cable car system forms part of the intermodal urban transport network operated by the San Francisco Municipal Railway, or "Muni" as it is better known. Cable cars operate on two routes from downtown near Union Square to Fisherman's Wharf, and a third route along California Street. While the cable cars are used to a certain extent by commuters, their small service area and premium fares for single rides make them more of a tourist attraction. They are among the most significant tourist sites in the city, along with Alcatraz Island and Fisherman's Wharf.

It is the only transportation system listed on the National Register of Historic Places.

The second city to operate cable trams was Dunedin in New Zealand, from February 24, 1881 to March 2, 1957. In Dresden, Germany, in 1901 an elevated suspended cable car following the Eugen Langen one-railed floating tram system started operating. Cable Cars operated on Highgate Hill in North London and Kennington to Brixton Hill in South London. They also worked around "Upper Douglas" in the Isle of Man, Cable Car 72/73 being the sole survivor of the fleet.

Cable cars suffered from high infrastructure costs, since an expensive system of cables, pulleys, stationary engines and vault structures between the rails had to be provided. They also require strength and skill to operate, to avoid obstructions and other cable cars. The cable had to be dropped at particular locations and the cars coast, for example when crossing another cable line. Breaks and frays in the cable, which occurred frequently, required the complete cessation of services over a cable route, while the cable was repaired. After the development of electrically powered trams, the more costly cable car systems declined rapidly.

Cable cars were especially effective in hilly cities, because the cable laid in the tracks physically pulled the car up the hill at a strong, steady pace, as opposed to the low-powered steam dummies trying to chug up a hill at almost a crawl, or worse a horse-drawn trolley trying to pull a load up a hill. This concept partially explains their survival in San Francisco. However, the most extensive cable system in the U.S. was in Chicago, a much flatter city (since January 28, 1882 till October 21, 1906). The largest cable system in the world, in the city of Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, had at its peak 592 trams running on 74 kilometres of track (it worked since November 11, 1885 till October 26, 1940).

The San Francisco cable cars, though significantly reduced in number, continue to perform a regular transportation function, in addition to being a tourist attraction. A single line also survives in Wellington, New Zealand (rebuilt in 1979 as a funicular but still called the "Wellington Cable Car").

*Powell-Hyde line cable car passing by Lombard Street on Russian Hill, San Francisco:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*III) PETROL-DRIVEN TRAMS IN RUSSIA*

In few Russian cities were used petrol-driven trams.

*1) April 4, 1912 - Yekaterinodar (now Krasnodar)-Pashkovskaya stanitsa (closed in 1914):*

Pashkovsky is a microdistrict at the south-east of Krasnodar city. The main international airport serving Krasnodar is known as Pashkovsky Airport. It's located north-east of Pashkovsky microdistrict.

Pashkovsky kurin (settlement) of a Black Sea Cossack Host was founded in 1794. In 1821 there were 165 houses in the settlement. In 1842 Pashkovsky kurin was renamed into Pashkovskaya stanitsa (Cossack settlement). Since 1940 till 1953 stanitsa was centre of Pashkovsky District. On April 15, 1958 Pashkovskaya stanitsa was transformed into the workers’ settlement Pashkovsky. In 2004 urban-type settlement Pashkovsky became the microdistrict of Krasnodar city.

In 1908 was established "First Russian partnership of the electric-motor tram Yekaterinodar-Pashkovskaya" and was approved the project of construction of a new line between Krasnodar (which was known as Yekaterinodar till December 7, 1920) and Pashkovskaya stanitsa. On July 14, 1910 City Council signed contract with "Russian partnership". After this was started construction of single-track Pashkovskaya Line (1 meter wide) from the Red street to the Pashkovsky Deadend, along the Gogol street, Railway street, Mountain street (now Vishnyakova street), Stavropol street and Peter the Great street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya street). It was opened on April 4, 1912. The lenght of this line was 12.8 km, including 10.7 km of suburban part. There were used 4 tram cars, which were serving by Pashkovskoe depot. 

On July 30, 1914 City Council signed new contract with "Russian partnership", which established specific dates for the electrification of existing Pashkovskaya Line, for construction of branch to the rail station and for the organization of two urban routes. The urban part of this line was electrified on December 27, 1914. This day was opened two-track line from Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) to the Wide street (now Shevchenko street). In 1915 was electrified suburban part of Pashkovskaya Line and petrol-driven trams were replaced with electric trams. On August 3, 1915 was opened branch of this line to the rail terminal. 

There were three routes:
1) Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa (suburban route);
2) Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) - Wide street (now Shevchenko street) (urban route);
3) Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) - rail terminal (urban route).

On June 2, 1920 Pashkovskaya Line was municipalized and was included in the urban tram system of Yekaterinodar. In 1948-1949 the gauge of this line was changed from 1000 mm to 1524 mm.

*1911. Nuremberg, Germany. MAN petrol-driven tram for Pashkovskaya Line:*








Solar

*1912. Petrol-driven tram in Yekaterinodar (now Krasnodar):*








Андрей Кравчук

*1912-1914. Pashkovskaya Line, Mountain street (now Vishnyakova street):*








Solar

*Krasnodar, tram route #5 to Pashkovsky microdistrict:*








Александров Николай

*Terminus station "Pashkovsky settlement":*








Ищенко Никита


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2) May 1912 -* Darnytsya (now part of Kyiv), Ukraine (closed in 1934);
*3) 1914 -* Vilnius, Lithuania (closed in 1926);
*4) January 26, 1916 -* Tallinn-Kopli, Estonia (closed in 1953);
*5) 1918 - Murmansk Light Railway (closed in 1934);*

Murmansk is a city and the administrative center of Murmansk Region. It serves as a seaport and is located in the extreme northwest part of Russia, on the Kola Bay, 12 kilometres (7 miles) from the Barents Sea on the northern shore of the Kola Peninsula, not far from Russia's borders with Norway and Finland. Murmansk remains the largest city north of the Arctic Circle.

Murmansk was the last city founded in the Russian Empire. In 1915, WWI needs led to the construction of the railroad from Petrozavodsk to an ice-free location on the Murman coast in the Russian Arctic, to which Russia's allies shipped military supplies. The terminus became known as the Murman station, and soon boasted a port, a naval base, and an adjacent settlement with a population which quickly grew in size and soon surpassed the nearby towns of Alexandrovsk and Kola.

On July 12, 1916, Russian Transport Minister Alexander Trepov petitioned to grant urban status to the railway settlement. On July 19, 1916, the petition was approved, and the town was named Romanov-on-Murman, after the royal Russian dynasty of Romanovs. On October 4, 1916, the official ceremony was performed, and the date is now considered the official date of the city's foundation. After the February Revolution of 1917, on April 16, 1917, the town was given its present name.

From March 1918 to 1919 during the Russian Civil War, the town was occupied by the Western powers who had been allied in the First World War. British and American aggressors have established a colonial regime at the occupied territories of Russian Arctic. They declared martial law, imposed military courts, and plundered northern towns (43 millions kg. of different goods to the amount of 950 mln. gold rubles). American troops have served as chasteners. Near 50 thousands of Russians (about 10% of population of occupied territories) were imprisoned. Only in Arkhangelsk were executed 8000 prisoners and 1020 prisoners died from hunger, cold and disease.

British occupants decided to built line of petrol-driven light railway for military cargo transportation in Murmansk. The 10-km line (gauge - 750 mm) was built from the seaport and rail station to the coal wharfs of Green Cape, along the Vorovsky street. British occupants used prisoners from Russian Army for construction of this line. After uprising against British aggressors and liberation of city, Murmansk Light Railway (which formerly was known as Murmansk Tram) became to use for cargo and passenger transportation. There were used five or six locomotives. This line operated till 1934, when it was replaced with bus. It was fully dismantled.

*1919. Trestle on Murmansk Light Railway:*








Link

*1919. Light Railway Equipment:*








Link









Link﻿


----------



## AlekseyVT

*6) 1930 -* Bannovskoe (now Sviatohirsk), Ukraine (closed in 1941).

*IV) DIESEL TRAM IN RUSSIA*

*1935 - Penza (closed in 1937):*

Penza is a city and the administrative center of Penza Region. It stands on the Sura River, 625 kilometers (388 miles) southeast of Moscow. 

Penza was founded in 1663 as a frontier outpost on the then southeastern border of Russia. The town bears the name of the river that it was originally built upon. As it was originally a frontier city, most houses were built of wood and the town developed without any master plan. During the 18th century Penza became an important trade center. In 1774 the insurgent army led by Yemelyan Pugachev occupied Penza after citizens of the town welcomed the rebellious Cossacks into the city. The first stone houses started to appear after 1801, and by 1809 Penza's population had grown to more than 13000 people.

During the Soviet period the city developed as a regional industrial center. The Ural mainframe was made here between 1959 and 1964.

The construction of the Penza tramline was started in 1930s, when group of workers wrote a letter to Moscow. They complained about the lack of public transport to the industrial district, which is located in the Penza outskirt. The 2.8 km line was built between the Drama Theatre and important industrial district near Bicycle Factory, which was known as Frunze Factory - ZIF (many decades later it became known that in really ZIF was secret military factory, where worked 39000 people). ZIF workers were initiators of construction of Penza tramline. It was put into operation in summer of 1935. Penza tramline was laid along the Bakunin street, Plekhanov street, Kuznetsk street, Proletarian street and Factory Highway.

The tram became very popular kind of transport in Penza. However, this single-track line was far from perfect. Its gauge was too narrow (750 mm) for transportation of big number of passangers. Tramline was laid very poorly, some curves had too small radius. Turns were too sharp. As a result, there were many derailments. There was one tram, which worked as an unpredictable, with the chronic delays and frequent cancellations of trips. The tram system was operated by city authorities, but technical support was provided by ZIF factory. This meant a lack of responsibility for exploitation of tram network. In addition, exploitation of this kind of transport was unprofitable.

The tram consisted of one diesel wagon and two passenger wagons. The design of wagons did not meet the standards of the time. The doors were made only from one side of wagons. Presumably tram wagons were made at ZIF factory.

For this reasons, tram line was closed in autumn of 1937. In 1943 there was acute need for a public electric transport in Penza. There were two options - construction of electric tram network with broad gauge and construction of trolleybus network. The choice was made in favor of the trolleybus, which was put into operation on November 4, 1948.

*1935. Diesel tram in Penza:*








Ymtram

*Scheme of Penza tram:*








Ymtram


----------



## AlekseyVT

*V) INVENTION OF ELECTRIC TRAM*

Nonetheless, the most popular kind became the electric tram. And first electric tram was invented in Russia. Electric trams (trolley cars) were first successfully installed in Saint Petersburg, Russia, invented and tested by Fyodor Pirotsky as early as 1880, and in Berlin in 1881 by Werner von Siemens and the company that still bears his name. 

*EARLY INVENTIONS*

The convenience and economy of electricity resulted in its rapid adoption once the technical problems of production and transmission of electricity were solved. As early as 1834, Thomas Davenport, a Vermont blacksmith, had invented a battery-powered electric motor which he later patented. The following year he used it to operate a small model electric car on a short section of track four feet in diameter.

*Thomas Davenport (9 July 1802 – 6 July 1851)* was a Vermont blacksmith who invented the first American DC electrical motor in 1834. He lived in Forest Dale, a village near the town of Brandon, Vermont. As early as 1834, he developed a battery-powered electric motor. He used it to operate a small-model car on a short section of track, paving the way for the later electrification of streetcars.

Davenport's 1833 visit to the Penfield and Taft iron works at Crown Point, New York, where an electromagnet was operating, based on the design of Joseph Henry, was an impetus for his electromagnetic undertakings. Davenport bought an electromagnet from the Crown Point factory and took it apart to see how it worked. Then he forged a better iron core and redid the wiring, using silk from his wife's wedding gown.

With his wife Emily, and a colleague Orange Smalley, Davenport received the first American patent on an electric machine in 1837, U. S. Patent No. 132. In 1849, Charles Grafton Page, the Washington scientist and inventor, commenced a project to build an electromagnetically powered locomotive, with substantial funds appropriated by the US Senate. Davenport challenged the expenditure of public funds, arguing for the motors he had already invented. In 1851, Page's full sized electromagnetically operated locomotive was put to a calamity-laden test on the rail line between Washington and Baltimore.

*RUSSIAN INVENTIONS*

The first prototype of the electric tram was developed by Russian engineer Fyodor Pirotsky, who modified a horse tram to be powered by electricity. The invention was tested in 1880 in Saint Petersburg, Russia. 

*Fyodor Pirotsky (1 March 1845 - 12 March 1898)* was a Russo-Ukrainian engineer and inventor of the world's first railway electrification system and electric tram. While the commercialization of his inventions in Russia was relatively slow, Pirotsky is known to met with Carl Heinrich von Siemens and to influence the Siemens's eventual introduction of the first regular electric tram line (for the Berlin Straßenbahn).

Fyodor was born to the family of a military physician in Lokhvytsia Uezd of Poltava Governorate (currently, Ukraine). His family was of Ukrainian Cossacks ancestry. Fyodor graduated from the Konstantin Cadet Corps (Konstantinovskiy Kadetskiy Korpus) and Michael Artillery School (both in Saint Petersburg) in 1866 and served in Kyiv with the Fortress Artillery. There he became a friend of a famous electrical engineer Pavel Yablochkov and an enthusiast for applications of electrical energy.

Pirotsky and Yablochkov are often walked together by the Alexander Descent (now Vladimir Descent) in Kyiv. During one of walks, inventors paid attention to the dense traffic on the descent: "If civilization will develop along its present path, it will be impossible to live in the cities. Look - it's need to more and more carts and carriages. They do not have time to clean up streets after horses. Even granite surface collapses by horseshoes and iron hoops. It's possible to add problems with darkness in this gloomy picture. I'm think the only salvation in using of electricity - more precisely, in electric traction". Thus, in 1860s was created idea about electric coach, which must move by rails. After many years, Alexander Descent (now Vladimir Descent) became a first street in Russian Empire, where was opened permanent electric tramline.

Some later Pavel Yablochkov became known as inventor of the electric carbon arc lamp (so-called Yablochkov's candle) in 1876. Two years ago Russian electrical engineer Alexander Lodygin patented incandescent light bulb, but it was not commercially profitable. On contrast with Lodygin's lamps, the first world's electric street lighting employed Yablochkov's candles. It was succesfully presented at Paris Exposition of 1878. Prior to the era of Thomas Edison's lightbulbs, Yablochkov's candles were installed in many world cities - in Paris (Grands Magasins du Louvre, Hippodrome, Avenue de l’Opera, Place du Theatre), London (West-Indies docks, Metropole Hotel, Waterloo Bridge, Thames Embankment - the first electric street lighting in Britain), Rome (Colosseum, Via Nazionale, Piazza Colonna), Vienna (Volksgarten), Athens (Phaleron Bay), in the palaces of Persian Shah and King of Cambodia as well as in Berlin, San Francisco, Philadelphia, Rio de Janeiro, Mexico, Delhi, Kolkatā, Madras (now Chennai), etc.

In 1871 Pirotsky moved back to Saint Petersburg, where among other things he proposed a new type of blast furnace. In 1874 he started experiments on Volkov Field in Saint Petersburg and in 1875 he put electrically powered railway cars on the Sestroretsks railway Miller's line (not far from the station Miller's pier). The electricity was transferred over a distance of approximately one kilometer. In his design rails were connected to a Gramme generator. Both rails were isolated from the ground, one rail served as a direct conductor and one as a reverse conductor.

Sestroretsk spur line has been laid by request of the Russian Ministry of Defence for communication of Sestroretsk armory with strategic Riihimäki-Saint Petersburg railroad in 1871. Line was opened on November 2, 1871, when the first train proceeded on the route Beloostrov settlement - Sestroretsk town. In 1872 the schedule of trains of the Sestroretsk branch was published in the city directory. In Beloostrov went three pairs trains: in the morning, in the afternoon and in the evening. Time in a way made 25 minutes (average speed made less than 16 kilometres per hour).

A study in 1872 had showed the line was unprofitable, and in 1873 the administration decided to close it. These plans became known to entrepreneurs of Sestroretsk, and they bought the line from Finnish railways. The new line was Private "Societies of the Sestroretsk railway" and was named Miller's line. Miller's line was not fully independent, as well as use of rolling stock, rent a Finnish railways.

Miller's line was a passenger railway line in Russia from 1873 to 1886, run by the "Finnish Railways VR Group". Its total lenght was 9.5 km (5.9 miles), with three stations. The line ran from Beloostrov settlement to Sestroretsk town, and was the site of the world's first functional electric railway. The private organisation "Societies of the Sestroretsk Railway" was established to control the railway, headed by Collegiate Assessor Moritz von-Dezen and Titular counsellor Michael Miller. There were plans to build a station three versts (approximately three kilometres) from Sestroretsk, on the bank of Sestroretsk Bay, and also an additional branch line to the Tarhovsky pier, where an operational station already existed.

Miller's pier is a railway station at the quay in Sestroretsk Resort. In harbour of Gulf of Finland from boulders the 50-metre dam was dumped. In an operating time the name "Miller's Harbour" was fixed to harbour. On bay coast in 1875 have laid a branch line to landing stage and the same year on it the first structures have gone. In 1899–1900 the Resort's esplanade has been opened. To this event a line have surrounded with two low enclosure.

In 1875, on an area between Miller's pier and Sestroretsk rail station, the engineer Fyodor Pirotsky experimented on the adaptation of rail transport to be driven by an electrogalvanic cell. These experiments later led to a patent "For an electric way of transfer of forces on rail and other conductors", that is, for the creation of the first electric tram. The experimental area consisted of a site with an extent of 3.5 versts (3.73 km), which passed along the sand of beach for a large part of its length, with rail cars travelling distances of over one kilometre.

The system used the rails as conductors for electricity transmission; one rail carried the direct current, and the second rail functioned as a return wire. After establishing the necessary connections on the joints between the rails, the transmission of electricity was successfully carried out. Pirotsky stated that current leakage to the earth was not appreciable, and the transfer efficiency was calculated to be acceptable. Expenses for the adaptation of existing railways to electricity transmission were determined to be insignificant – from 50 to 100 roubles per verst. Although the experiment did not last, this was the first use of electricity to power any railway in the world.

In 1877 the line operated four pairs of trains. They primarily served residents during the summer period, while in the winter they were only used by officials. The recorded volume of patronage was very insignificant because of a disputed tariff policy of Finnish railways, and ultimately the Miller's pier station was left idle. As a result the operators appeared to be in a disastrous financial position, and the majority of the proposed plans were left incomplete. By the mid-1880s the "Society of the Sestroretsk Railway" was definitively ruined, and on January 1, 1886, the railway was closed.

In 1879 Fyodor Pirotsky presented the project of the electric tram to the city authorities. He declared that the "electric tram is more faster and reliable. It does not need to stables and cleaning of streets from the manure. And, most importantly, electricity is cheaper than oats and hay for horses".

In 1880 Fyodor Pirotsky modified a city two-decker horse tramway to be powered by electricity instead of horses, and on September 3, 1880, at 12:00 noon, the unusual kind of public transport started to serve residents of Saint Petersburg amid the vocal protests of the owners of the horse-cars. The first world's electric tramline was put into operation at the crossing of Swamp street and Tar Lane, in the Sands District of St. Petersburg. The experiments continued until the end of September 1880. Some historians claim that this was the first electric tram in the world. However, St. Petersburg entrepreneurs have already spent a lot of money on construction of lines of horse-drawn tram. They had long-term contracts with city authorities and wanted to have profit from the exploitation of tram network. Therefore, the new kind of tram would be competitor for them. Pirotsky did not have the money to continue his experiments, and it was stopped. 

The subsequent fate of Fyodor Pirotsky was unenviable. He continued to serve as an artillery officer. Among other things he installed the first underground electric cable in Saint Petersburg to transfer electricity from a cannon foundry to the Artillery School (1881). Pirotsky also was the author of a project for centralizing the city's electricity production using underground cables, he proposed new constructions of blast furnaces and bakery ovens. In 1888 he retired with the rank of colonel, lived on his military pension in the town of Aleshki (now Tsiurupynsk, Kherson Region, Ukraine) and died in 1898. Since no money was found on him when he died, the burial was paid for by a credit secured by the colonel's furniture.

Although Pirotsky did not have the money to continue his experiments, his works stirred interest in electric trams around the world. Among people who met Pirotsky was Carl Heinrich von Siemens who was very interested and asked many questions. In 1879 at Berlin Trades Exposition Werner von Siemens presented first electric passenger train. It was made according to electric schemes, which were published by Pirotsky in the international magazine. In 1881 the brothers Siemens started producing their own design of electric trams commercially. The first permanent electric tram line using Siemens tram cars was opened in Berlin in 1881.

*1900s. Railway station "Miller's pier":*








Link

*1900s, Sestroretsk Resort near St. Petersburg. Place on Miller's railway line - the site of the world's first functional electric railway:*








Link

*1913. Railway station "Miller's pier":*








Link

*First world's electric tram by Fyodor Pirotsky (1880):*








Link

*Pavel Yablochkov (left), inventor of the first commercially viable electric carbon arc lamp (1876) for the first world's electric street lighting, and Fyodor Pirotsky (right), inventor of the first world's railway electrification system (1875) and first world's electric tram (1880):*








Wikipedia
Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*GERMAN INVENTIONS*

*Ernst Werner Siemens, von Siemens since 1888, (13 December 1816 – 6 December 1892)* was a German inventor and industrialist. Siemens' name has been adopted as the SI unit of electrical conductance, the siemens. He was also the founder of the electrical and telecommunications company "Siemens".

Werner Siemens was born in Lenthe, today part of Gehrden, near Hannover, Germany, the fourth child (of fourteen) of a tenant farmer. He is a brother of Carl Wilhelm Siemens (1823-1883) and Carl Heinrich von Siemens (1829-1906), sons of Christian Ferdinand Siemens (1787-1840) and wife Eleonore Deichmann (1792-1839). They had two more brothers, Hans Siemens (1818-1867) and Friedrich August Siemens (1828-1904).

Siemens left school without finishing his education, but joined the army to undertake training in engineering. Siemens was thought of as a good soldier, receiving various medals. Upon returning home from war, he put his mind to other uses. He is known world-wide for his advances in various technologies, and chose to work on perfecting technologies that had already been established. Siemens invented a telegraph that used a needle to point to the right letter, instead of using Morse code. Based on this invention, he founded the company "Telegraphen-Bauanstalt von Siemens & Halske" on 1 October 1847, with the company taking occupation of its workshop on 12 October.

In 1848-1849, the company built the first long-distance telegraph line in Europe; 500 km from Berlin to Frankfurt am Main. It was put into operation on March 28, 1849. After this began construction of telegraph lines, which connected Berlin with Cologne, Hamburg, Breslau and Stettin.

The company was internationalised soon after its founding. In 1850 the founder's younger brother, Carl Wilhelm Siemens started to represent the company in London. The company continued to build a telegraph network in Europe. In 1851 the Royal Danish telegraph department ordered "Siemens" pointer telegraph. One year later, Dutch Government has ordered equipment, which connected Rotterdam with Belgium.

Despite of the early successes, the initial period in the history of company was not without unpleasant moments. In 1850s, due to disagreements with the Prussian telegraph departament, all domestic orders were canceled. This led to a serious crisis for young company. Fortunately for Germans, at this moment they received a major order from Russia. The company was involved in building long distance telegraph networks in Russian Empire.

*Carl Heinrich von Siemens (often just Carl von Siemens) (March 3, 1829 in Menzendorf, Mecklenburg - March 21, 1906 in Menton, France)* was a German entrepreneur, a child (of fourteen) of a tenant farmer. He is a brother of Ernst Werner von Siemens (1816-1892) and Carl Wilhelm Siemens (1823-1883). In 1853, Carl Heinrich traveled to St. Petersburg where he established the second international branch office of his brothers company "Siemens & Halske". Siemens had a contract for constructing the Russian telegraph network at the time.

Werner von Siemens had already established contact with the influential chief of the Russian state telegraph administration, Count Pyotr Kleinmichel, which had proved useful for obtaining orders. In 1852 "Siemens & Halske" thus installed a line from Riga to Bolderāja and an underground line from St. Petersburg to Oranienbaum. This was followed in 1853 by the first submarine telegraph cable in the world linking Oranienbaum with Kronstadt. In his management of the telegraph installations, Carl soon proved to be a competent entrepreneur who was unafraid to make decisions, and in 1853 he was accorded power of attorney for the Russian side of the business. In 1855 the business was turned into a subsidiary, directed independently by Carl Siemens on the basis of his own capital assets.

The four telegraph lines (Moscow-Kyiv-Odessa-Sevastopol, St. Petersburg-Kronstadt, St. Petersburg-Helsinki-Turku and St. Petersburg-Warsaw) were completed in 1855. Its total lenght was more than 9000 km. From 1853 to 1855 the Russian orders ensured full capacity utilization of the Berlin workshop and were an important mainstay of the Berlin parent company. After the Crimean War, however, business declined as the impoverished Russian government was no longer in a position to give new orders. In addition, Count Pyotr Kleinmichel was relieved of his office, which meant the loss of direct personal access to the management of the Russian state telegraph administration. A continuous income was however guaranteed until well into the 1860s by the maintenance contracts for the lines already constructed by Siemens and Halske, which were concluded in 1855 for a term of 12 years. For the maintenance work, the Russian subsidiary set up a small workshop in St. Petersburg and three engineering offices in Petersburg, Kyiv and Odessa. The respect in which "Siemens & Halske" was held in Russia was reflected in particular by its official title of "Contractor for the Construction and Maintenance of the Imperial Russian Telegraph Lines". To give them authority for the maintenance of the telegraph lines, the "officials" employed by "Siemens & Halske" were granted the right to wear uniforms with badges of rank.

The year 1867 marked a turning point in the Russian business, as the Russian government took over the maintenance of the telegraph lines when the contracts with "Siemens & Halske" ran out. In addition, Carl Siemens left St. Petersburg out of consideration for the health of his wife and moved to Tbilisi, where he took over the management of the Kedabeg copper mine in the Caucasus jointly acquired with his brothers Werner and Wilhelm in 1864. After initial difficulties, Kedabeg’s profits increased in 1877 and it became a viable business. This was in marked contrast with a further private undertaking, the "Gorodok" glass foundry built by Carl von Siemens in 1861 on the Khmelyovo estate on Lake Ilmen: this operated at a constant loss, so that Carl was obliged to liquidate the business and close the factory down. In 1867, "Siemens & Halske" began building of the monumental 11000-km Indo-European telegraph line (Kolkatā-Tehran-Tbilisi-Kerch-Odessa-Warsaw-Berlin-London), which entered service in the spring of 1870.

In 1869 Carl went to London after the death of his wife Mariya (née Kapherr), the daughter of a St. Petersburg banker and merchant, and spent the next ten years helping in his brother Wilhelm’s business. A further reason for his departure was almost certainly the decline in business in Russia, which made staying on there a less attractive proposition. In 1881 Carl Siemens, who was no longer comfortable in London in the shadow of his older brother Wilhelm, returned to St. Petersburg and again improved the performance of the Russian business. The "All-Russian Industrial and Art Exhibition" of 1882 in Moscow provided a good opportunity for repositioning the company: "Siemens" built an electrically powered railroad specifically for this exhibition, which was designed to demonstrate "the use of electricity for operating trains". For this achievement, the company was awarded a high distinction: the right to bear the imperial double eagle in its letterhead.

In the 1880s, Siemens & Halske manufactured telegraph equipment and railway signal systems as well as accessories for electric lighting. The manufacture of cables was expanded with the company’s own cable factory, which had been planned since 1878 and was built on a plot of land acquired in 1879 on the Neva estuary in St. Petersburg. In addition, the Russian Siemens company increasingly concentrated on lighting. Carl von Siemens attempted to gain entry into the Russian market by obtaining concessions, and for this purpose founded the "Company for Electrical Lighting" together with other St. Petersburg firms in 1886. This so-called "Lighting Company", which had substantial headquarters in St. Petersburg, Moscow and Lodz, acquired a monopoly and received the right to lay cables and establish power plants.

Founder of the company was ennobled in 1888, becoming Werner von Siemens. He retired from his company in 1890 and died in 1892 in Berlin. After Werner's death, Carl became the senior chief executive of "Siemens & Halske". For his service to Russia, he was ennobled by Emperor Nicholas II in 1895. In 1904 Carl withdrew from the company for health reasons and died on March 21, 1906. The company, reorganized as "Siemens & Halske AG", "Siemens-Schuckertwerke" and – since 1966 – "Siemens AG" was later led by Werner's three sons Arnold, Wilhelm, and Carl Friedrich and his nephews Hermann, Ernst and Peter von Siemens. "Siemens AG" is still one of the largest electrotechnological firms of the world.

Apart from the pointer telegraph Werner von Siemens made several contributions to the development of electrical engineering and is therefore known as the founding father of the discipline in Germany. On December 14, 1877 he received German patent No. 2355 for an electromechanical "dynamic" or moving-coil transducer, which was adapted by A. L. Thuras and E. C. Wente for the "Bell System" in the late 1920s for use as a loudspeaker. On May 31, 1879 the first electric passenger train was presented by Werner von Siemens at Berlin Trades Exposition. He built the world's first electric elevator in 1880. His company produced the tubes with which Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen investigated x-rays. He claimed invention of the dynamo although others invented it earlier. Siemens is also the father of the trolleybus which he initially tried and tested with his "Elektromote" on April 29, 1882. In 1881, Werner von Siemens opened the world's first permanent electric tram line in Lichterfelde near Berlin, Germany. For some time the German word for tram was simply "die Elektrische".

On June 22, 1865, the opening of Berlin's first horse tramway marked the beginning of the age of trams in Germany, spanning from Brandenburger Tor along today's Straße des 17. Juni (17 June Street) to Charlottenburg. Two months later, on the August 28, it was extended along Dorotheenstraße to Kupfergraben near today's Museumsinsel (Museum Island), a terminal stop which is still in service today. Like the horse-bus, many companies followed the new development and built horse-tram networks in all parts of the today's urban area. In 1873, a route from Rosenthaler Platz to the Gesundbrunnen (Health well) was opened, to be operated by the new Große Berliner Pferde-Eisenbahn (Great Berlin Horse Tram) which would later become the dominating company in Berlin under the name of Große Berliner Straßenbahn (GBS) (Great Berlin Tram).

Werner von Siemens had presented the first electric passenger train at the Berlin industrial exhibition two years before. In order to develop the concept, he received the official approval to run an electric tramway line on already existing tracks that had been used for building the Prussian military academy (Hauptkadettenanstalt) at Lichterfelde West.

On 16 May 1881, the region of Berlin again wrote transport history. In the village of Groß-Lichterfelde, a suburb of Berlin, which was incorporated into Berlin-Steglitz 39 years later, Werner von Siemens opened the Groß-Lichterfelde Tramway - world's first permanent electric tramway. Initially, the route was intended merely as a testing facility. Siemens named it an "elevated line taken down from its pillars and girders", because he wanted to build a network of electric elevated lines in Berlin. But the sceptical town council did not allow him to do this until 1902, when the first elevated line opened. 

The electric tram in Groß-Lichterfelde was built in meter-gauge and ran from today's suburban station, East Lichterfelde, to the cadet school in the Zehlendorfer Straße (today Finckensteinallee). This electric tramline in Groß-Lichterfelde was built in meter-gauge. The 2.45 km (1.5 miles) long line started at Berlin-Lichterfelde Ost station on the Anhalt Railway line. Each car was originally equipped with a 4 kW electric motor supplied with 180 Volt direct current via the rails, similar to most present-day model railways. Therefore the metre gauge tracks were generally separated from driveways and trespassing was prohibited.

At railroad crossings the rails were dead or switched on only briefly before the approach of the tramcar. Nevertheless persons and horses frequently received electrical shocks. It is also believed that young persons caused short circuits which shut down the operation by putting wire mesh on the tracks, in order to enjoy the sight of glowing metal.

A single trip cost more than an average hourly wage. In 1891 the track was equipped with an overhead wire and the line was extended to Berlin-Lichterfelde West station. The route was refitted to standard gauge in October 1925. After several extensions, operation finally discontinued in 1931.

*Werner von Siemens - inventor of pointer telegraph that used a needle to point to the right letter (1847), Dynamo (1867), first world's electric elevator (1880) and trolleybus (1882):*








Link

*Russian telegraph network (1853-1855) - the first of numerous implemented projects of "Siemens" in Russia:*








Wikipedia

*First world's electric passenger train in Berlin (1879):*








Link

*The first worls's permanent electric tramline was opened in Berlin (1881):*








Wikipedia









Link

*The "Elektromote", the world's first trolleybus in Berlin (1882):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SUMMARY*

Although the first world's electric tramline was tested in St. Petersburg in 1880, it found no further use in Russia for a long time. The main reasons were lack of financial support and protests of the owners of horse-drawn tram, who had monopoly rights at the time.

However, horse-drawn tram had many shortcomings - low speed (about 10 km/h), limited time of work of each horse, necessity to feed and care of horses, prodigious amounts of horse manure on urban streets, difficulty with exploitation at the urban outskirts (especially at bad roads during bad weather). For this reasons, other kinds of tram have been used. The most popular alternative kind of tram in Russia was been steam-driven tram - something like of ordinary railway with mini-steam train. Those steam-driven tram lines were used in the urban outskirts as well as for passenger transportation from central part of towns to the resorts - beach resorts, cottage areas or balneologic resorts. However, heavy steam-driven trams weren't used in the central parts of the cities due to noise, steam, smoke and sparks. The first Russia's steam-driven tram was put into operation on July 23, 1881. It was built between Odessa and seaside resort Big Fountain.

Steam-driven trams were also used in the two major Russian cities, and the history of its development was very similar. Both St. Petersburg and Moscow had two steam-driven tram lines. All four lines were built in the 1880s. One line in each of two cities led to a cottage area in the southern direction (Murzinka village in St. Petersburg and Sparrow Hills in Moscow). The other lines led to the institutes in the northern direction (Polytechnical University in St. Petersburg and Agricultural Academy in Moscow). The one line in each of two cities was electrified in early 1910s, prior to beginning of WWI. The other two steam-driven tram lines were electrified in 1922.

In some Russian towns were also used other types of trams, but they are not widely used. The lines of petrol-driven trams were later either closed or electrified. The only Russian line of diesel tram in Penza became symbol of bad work done and was dismantled after two years of operation. In March 1899 were tested accumulator trams in St. Petersburg, but it could not be used for a long time. For this reason, accumulator trams were never used for the permanent operation.

The first world's permanent tram line was opened in Berlin on May 16, 1881. It was built by the "Siemens" company, which by that time had own branch office in St. Petersburg. Later this company will be involved in construction of early electric tram lines in Russia.

*Monument to Fyodor Pirotsky (inventor of electric tram) in Vitebsk, Belarus:*








KP

*TO BE CONTINUED...*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD*

*June 25, 2011. Construction of the tunnel from Metro bridge across Oka River to the future station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be open on November 4, 2012:*








CrossC









CrossC









CrossC

*Station "Gorkovskaya", dead ends for turnover of trains:*








[p0d]NikE


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2009, Volga River:*





*June 27, 2011. Construction of the cableway from Nizhny Novgorod to the Bor town across Volga River*

*View from the support:*








s1rus

*Rowing Canal:*








s1rus

*Industrial town Bor at the opposite bank of Volga River:*








s1rus

*Nizhny Novgorod station:*








s1rus









s1rus









s1rus









s1rus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*Audio information at three languages (Russian, Tatar and English):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*CHELYABINSK METRO*

*June 24, 2011. Construction of escalator tunnel of the station "Torgovy Tsentr" ("Trade Center"):*








Виталий Раскалов 

*Station "Torgovy Tsentr" ("Trade Center"):*








Виталий Раскалов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*June 29, 2011. Construction of the station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"), which planned to be open on May 9, 2013:*








fndoder









fndoder









fndoder









fndoder









fndoder


----------



## AlekseyVT

fndoder









fndoder









fndoder









fndoder


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of the station "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists"), which planned to be opened on May 9, 2013. View from the northern vestibule:*








fndoder

*View from the southern vestibule:*








fndoder









fndoder









fndoder


----------



## AlekseyVT

fndoder









fndoder









fndoder









fndoder


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*June 26, 2011. Construction of the trade store "Mezhdunarodny", where will be built vestibule of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"; planned to be opened in 2012):*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER

*July 2, 2011:*








RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 28, 2011. Construction of escalator tunnel of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), which planned to be opened in 2012:*








karhu









karhu









karhu

*Construction of the foundation pit for the future vestibule:*








karhu









karhu


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*June 17-19, 2011. Landscaping of territory near the station "Yelshanka", which planned to be opened in November 2011:*








SAHEK









SAHEK









SAHEK









SAHEK


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*July 3, 2011. Entrances to the station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"), which planned to be opened on December 1, 2011:*








Viru









Viru









Viru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 6, 2011. Station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"). Visit of Alexander Yakob, Head of the City Administration:*








Ekburg









Ekburg









Ekburg









Ekburg


----------



## AlekseyVT

Ekburg









Ekburg









Ekburg









Ekburg


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*July 6, 2011. Construction of the underpass, where will be located entrance to the station "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin Library"):*








AlexP









AlexP









AlexP









AlexP


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*July 7, 2011. Mounting of escalators at the station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Сhkalov"), which planned to be open on December 1, 2011:*








yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Tunnels:*








yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka









yarejka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"). Ticket office:*








yarejka

*Platform:*








yarejka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*July 17, 2011. Landscaping of territory near the station "Yelshanka", which planned to be opened in November 2011:*








SAHEK









SAHEK









SAHEK









SAHEK









SAHEK









evian


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 17, 2011. Construction of the trade store "Mezhdunarodny", where will be built vestibule of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"; planned to be opened in 2012):*








djtonik









djtonik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*July 23, 2011. Construction of the entrances to the station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"), which planned to be open on December 1, 2011:*








Medoed









Medoed









Medoed









Medoed









Medoed









Medoed


----------



## AlekseyVT

Medoed









Medoed









Medoed









Medoed


----------



## batman08

I love the subway in Yekaterinburg and St. Petersburg. Moscow metro is amazing architecture, but with the new stations project I am very disappointed. In Samara the new stations are very nice and in Kazan.


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> yarejka


I for one think it's great that Russian metro construction authorities let photo bloggers in to take pictures. Such sites tend to be no-go zones in much of the rest of the world.


----------



## Aokromes

I don't think it's that easy to go there 

P.S. cool avatar of AN-225 + Buran


----------



## Alargule

This is quite spectacular. Did they use a TBM to construct this tunnel?

What city is this btw?



AlekseyVT said:


> *June 28, 2011. Construction of escalator tunnel of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), which planned to be opened in 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karhu
> 
> *Construction of the foundation pit for the future vestibule:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karhu


----------



## AlekseyVT

batman08 said:


> I love the subway in Yekaterinburg and St. Petersburg. Moscow metro is amazing architecture, but with the new stations project I am very disappointed. In Samara the new stations are very nice and in Kazan.


I'm agree about architecture. On the other hand, the stations of the new Moscow lines will be built with platform screen doors and new lines will be automated (like Paris Metro Line 14). I'm think it will be good in the technical sense and will add more diversity in the Moscow Metro. If the using of the unified constructive design for stations at new lines will led to accelerate the pace of construction, I'll be glad.



Woonsocket54 said:


> I for one think it's great that Russian metro construction authorities let photo bloggers in to take pictures. Such sites tend to be no-go zones in much of the rest of the world.


Although I'm pleased to see high quality photos of u/c stations, I don't think that it's good that unauthorized persons are able to pass illegally at the construction sites. First, it's unsafe for these "diggers" ("urban explorers"). Secondly, it speak about bad guard of the facilities.



Alargule said:


> This is quite spectacular. Did they use a TBM to construct this tunnel?


Yes, TBM of "HerrenKnecht AG" (made in Schwanau, Germany).



> What city is this btw?


St. Petersburg (I'm wrote it in previous post). It will be the most central station in St. Petersburg, most deepest station in Russia (depth - 86 meters) and one of the deepest stations in the world.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*One more photoset of local "diggers":*








pitalenko

*Dead ends for turnover of trains:*








pitalenko









pitalenko

*Station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"):*








pitalenko

*Ventilation system:*








pitalenko

*Hermetic door:*








pitalenko


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The laying of rails:*








pitalenko









pitalenko









pitalenko

*Station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov"):*








pitalenko

*Future escalators:*








pitalenko









pitalenko


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*August 1, 2011. Construction of the underpass (future entrance to the Metro station "Pushkin Library"), which planned to be open on September 1. Render:*








Mostovik









AlexP









AlexP


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mostovik

*Pushkin Library on the background:*








Mostovik









Mostovik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SOCHI AEROEXPRESS (2011-2012)*

*July 15, 2011. Aeroexpress station near Sochi International Airport:*








polluks









polluks









polluks


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 15, 2011. New Adler Rail Terminal:*








arch-sochi









polluks









polluks









polluks


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 1, 2011*









Пельмень









Пельмень









Пельмень









Пельмень









Пельмень









Пельмень









Пельмень


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS (2012)*

*Project of the Aeroexpress station near Rail Terminal. View from the Aleut street:*








Black_Diamond

*View from the platform:*








Black_Diamond


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 30-August 2. Construction of the Aeroexpress station

Right building is "Russian Railways" (RZD) office:*








Dimas89

*Marine Terminal and future Golden Horn Bay bridge on the background:*








Black_Diamond

*Vladivostok Rail Terminal on the background:*








Black_Diamond









Black_Diamond









Black_Diamond

*View from the rail platform:*








Black_Diamond


----------



## Aokromes

Cool, so every mayor city goes to have Aeroexpress to airport?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN AEROEXPRESS (2013)*

*Future Aeroexpress line:*








RENALD









RENALD









RENALD

*Former filling station near Kazan International Airport:*








RENALD









RENALD


----------



## AlekseyVT

RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD



Aokromes said:


> Cool, so every mayor city goes to have Aeroexpress to airport?


No, only for the big summits or major sport events.

Read my posts here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431156&page=49


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SOCHI AEROEXPRESS (2011-2012)*

*August 6, 2011. Construction of the Esto-Sadok rail station:*








bednenkiy









bednenkiy









bednenkiy









bednenkiy









bednenkiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

bednenkiy









bednenkiy









bednenkiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*RUSSIA | Trams*

This is thread about tram in Russian Federation.

For the first time, I plan to load big historical material about appearance and development of the tram in Russia from first days to present. After that, I plan to write about current news and events.

I want to apologize in advance - first, for my bad English, and secondly, for the bad quality of some photos. Now it's impossible to believe this, but in the late 19th century people in Russia were so poor that they had no money to buy a digital photocamera for themselves!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*HISTORY OF TRAM IN RUSSIA*

(DEVOTED TO THE BRIGHT MEMORY OF RUSSIAN TRAM)

*PART ONE - HORSECARS*

Tram, streetcar or trolley systems were common throughout the industrialized world in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, but they disappeared from many cities in the mid-20th century. In recent years, they have made a comeback. Many newer light rail systems share features with trams, although a distinction is usually drawn between the two, especially if the line has significant off-street running.

*I) INVENTION OF HORSE-DRAWN TRAM:*

The very first tram was on the Swansea and Mumbles Railway in south Wales, UK; it was horse-drawn at first, and later moved by steam and electric power. The Mumbles Railway Act was passed by the British Parliament in 1804, and the first passenger railway (similar to streetcars in the US some 30 years later) started operating in 1807. 

In 1804 the British Parliament approved the laying of a railway line between Swansea and Oystermouth in South Wales, for transportation of mined materials to and from the Swansea Canal and the harbour at the mouth of the River Tawe. In the autumn of that year the first tracks were laid. At this stage, the railway was known as the Oystermouth Railway. It later became the Swansea and Mumbles Railway, but in common parlance its name was the Mumbles Train.

There was no road link between Swansea and Oystermouth and the original purpose of the railway was to transport coal, iron-ore and limestone. Construction seems to have been completed in 1806 and operations began without formal ceremony, using horse-drawn vehicles. As constructed, the line ran from the Brewery Bank adjacent to the Swansea Canal in Swansea, around the wide sweep of Swansea Bay to a terminus at Castle Hill (near the present-day Clements Quarry) in the tiny isolated fishing village of Oystermouth (colloquially known as "Mumbles" although, strictly speaking, that name applies only to the headland at the south-western tip of Swansea bay with its distinctive twin islets, on one of which is mounted the Mumbles lighthouse).

In 1807 approval was given to carry passengers along the line, when one of the original proprietors, Benjamin French, offered to pay the company the sum of twenty pounds for the right to do so for twelve months from March 25, 1807. This is usually cited as the date when the first regular service carrying passengers between Swansea and Oystermouth began, thus giving the railway the claim of being the first passenger railway in the world. The venture was evidently a success because the following year French joined with two others in offering the increased sum of twenty five pounds to continue the arrangement for a further year, but the construction of a turnpike road parallel to the railway in the mid 1820s robbed it of much of its traffic and the passenger service (by that time in the hands of one Simon Llewelyn) ceased in 1826 or 1827, ironically just as events elsewhere in the United Kingdom (particularly in the north east of England) were paving the way for the development of railways as a truly national and international transport system.

*Swansea and Mumbles Railway (1804-1806; opened on March 25, 1807) - first passenger railway in the world:*








Link

Horsecars were early forms of public transport developed out of industrial haulage routes or from the omnibus that first ran on public streets in the 1820s, using the newly invented iron or steel rail or "tramway". These were local versions of the stagecoach lines and picked up and dropped off passengers on a regular route, without the need to be pre-hired. Horsecars on tramlines were an improvement over the omnibus as the low rolling resistance of metal wheels on iron or steel rails (usually grooved from 1852 on), allowed the animals to haul a greater load for a given effort than the omnibus and gave a smoother ride. The horse-drawn streetcar combined the low cost, flexibility, and safety of animal power with the efficiency, smoothness, and all-weather capability of a rail right-of-way.

The first streetcars, also known as horsecars in North America, were built in the United States and developed from city stagecoach lines and omnibus lines that picked up and dropped off passengers on a regular route without the need to be pre-hired. These trams were an animal railway, usually using horses and sometimes mules to haul the cars, usually two as a team. Occasionally other animals were put to use, or humans in emergencies. The first streetcar line, developed by Irish-American John Stephenson, was the New York and Harlem Railroad's Fourth Avenue Line which ran along the Bowery and Fourth Avenue in New York City. Service began in 1832.

John G. Stephenson (1809-1893) was American coachbuilder, invented and patented the first streetcar to run on rails in the United States. He emigrated to the United States from Ireland with his parents, James and Grace Stephenson, when he was two years old. After attending public schools in New York City, he completed his education at the Wesleyan University in Middletown, Connecticut. At the age of 19, he became an apprentice to Abram Brower, the pioneer of the Broadway stage lines.

In May 1831, Stephenson started his own business, the John Stephenson Company, on 667 Broadway where he built omnibus cars for Brower until a fire destroyed his shop in March 1832. He immediately moved to a new site on Elizabeth Street near Bleecker where he continued to build omnibuses which proved to be a huge success on the streets of New York.

However, soon afterwards he received an order from John Mason, a wealthy banker and president of Chemical Bank who was among the largest landowners in New York City, to build a horse car for the New York and Harlem Railroad which had just been granted a charter authorizing a route from Fourth Avenue and the Bowery north to the Harlem River. This company was incorporated on April 25, 1831 as the New York and Harlem Railroad, to link New York City with suburban Harlem. The first stretch was opened from Prince to 14th Street on November 26, 1832, with a procession of the four cars developed for the company. Stephenson's car, named "John Mason" or simply the "Mason" after the company's president, was in the lead with the mayor and other dignitaries. He had modeled it after the English four-wheeled passenger railroad car but dropped the body down over the wheels for easier access. Four horses pulled the car and it carried up to 30 passengers in its three compartments. It was Stephenson's design which was finally adopted. In April 1833, he obtained a U.S. patent for it. Stephenson is therefore remembered as the creator of the tramway.

*New York and Harlem Railroad (opened on November 26, 1832) - the world's first streetcar line:*








Link


It was followed in 1835 by New Orleans, Louisiana, which has the oldest continuously operating street railway system in the world, according to the American Society of Mechanical Engineers. Though short-lived, Poydras-Magazine was the first true streetcar line to begin operation in New Orleans, having opened the first week of January 1835. This line was closed in the spring 1836. Planning for St. Charles Avenue Line began in 1831, and work began as the New Orleans and Carrollton Railroad in February 1833, the second railway in Greater New Orleans after the Pontchartrain Rail Road. Service began on September 26, 1835, originally without a dedicated right-of-way (it ran on public streets) although one was eventually established in the neutral ground (the median). This line still operate till now.

The typical American streetcar was operated by two crew members. One man, a driver, rode up front. His job was to drive the horse, controlled by a set of reigns. The driver also had a brake handle that he could use to stop the streetcar. When streetcars got bigger, sometimes two and three horses would be used to haul a single car. The second crew member was called the conductor, who rode at the back of the car. His job was to help passengers get on and off the streetcar, collect their fares, and give a signal to the driver when everyone was on board and it was safe to proceed. He gave this signal by pulling on a rope that was attached to a bell at the other end of the car that the driver could hear.

*St. Charles Avenue Line in New Orleans - the oldest among operating tramlines in the world (opened on September 26, 1835):*








Gonola

The first horse-drawn rail cars on the continent of Europe were operated from 1828 by the Ceske Budejovice - Linz railway. At first the rails protruded above street level, causing accidents and major trouble for pedestrians. They were supplanted in 1852 by grooved rails or girder rails, invented by Alphonse Loubat. Alphonse Loubat (1799-1866) was a French inventor who developed improvements in tram and rail equipment, and helped develop tram lines in New York City and Paris. He was born in Sainte-Livrade-sur-Lot. Loubat went to New York City in 1827 where he helped develop that city's first tramway in 1832. He returned to France and developed the grooved rail in 1852, which greatly facilitated street railways and tramlines. The further development of the tram system in the world would have been impossible without grooved rails. In 1853 Alphonse Loubat initiated construction of Paris tramline. It was in Paris that Loubat built the first line of this type, for horse trams, which was inaugurated on November 21, 1853 in connection with the 1855 World Fair. On a trial basis, it ran along the banks of the Seine from the Place de la Concorde to the Pont de Sevres in the village of Boulogne. Although the results of first tests were unconvincing, the system was improved and in 1855 in Paris opened the regular tramline. It was one of the oldest tram systems in Europe.

*Paris tramline - the first tram system with grooved rails:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*II) HORSE-DRAWN TRAM IN RUSSIA:*

Europe saw a proliferation of horsecar use for new tram services from the mid-1860s, many towns building new networks. Russian Empire was no exception.

*LIST OF HORSE-DRAWN TRAM SYSTEMS IN RUSSIAN EMPIRE:*

The first line of horse-drawn tram (which is known as "konka" in Russia) was opened in the capital of Russian Empire.

*1) September 8, 1863 - Saint Petersburg (closed on September 8, 1917):*

Saint Petersburg saw the arrival of street rail transport during the 1860s in form of horse-drawn rail carriages. The first, freight-only 3.5-km street railway track was opened in 1854 to serve one of the industrial city suburbs (near Smolenskaya Sloboda, engineer - A. Polezhaev). In 1860 engineer Domontovich built freight-only 3-km street railway in St. Petersburg - from steamship piers at Nicholas Enbankment (now Lieutenant Schmidt Enbankment) to Exchange Square (now Pushkin Square). A private Horse railway company (with the administration unit situated at house #3 at Trinity Street, presently Rubinstein Street) was founded on October 3, 1862, and until 1917 horse-car service remained a private business.

In 1863, three passenger lines (gauge - 1524 mm) in the city centre came into operation. The first testing of line was on August 3. On September 8, 1863 Horse railway company launched the first route from Nicholas Rail Terminal at Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) along Nevsky Avenue to the Spit of Vasilyevsky Island. Shortly thereafter, two other lines were put into operation - from Admiralty Square to 6th Line of Vasilyevsky Island and from St. Nicholas Market along Garden street to Nevsky Avenue. The total lenght of three lines was 8 km.

Several private companies were formed, and the horsecar network eventually expanded to 26 routes covering over 90 kilometres of track. Initially horse-drawn trams didn't have big speed - maximum 8 km per hour. Horse-cars consisted of a wagon (streetcar) of about 8 meters in length with two harnessed horses, hauling it along rails. The car had an upper passenger deck (so-called "imperial"), where the fare was lower. Horse-cars were serviced by a coachman and a fare collector. Travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (inside the wagon) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (at "imperial"). The capacity of carriage was 22 seats, not including 24 seats at upper deck. Interestingly, that the first models of trams did not have convenient staircase leading at "imperial". For this reason, women were forbidden to ride on the upper deck. First, walk up was some risky and secondly, it could lead to embarrassing situations because all women wear skirts in those times. Only on March 17, 1903, when configuration of staircases was changed, this ban was lifted.

The street rail network in Saint Petersburg proved a successful commercial venture. However, the first years were not successful. By the year 1864 the horse-trams carried 1.5 million passengers, in 1865 - 2 million. The total lenght of first lines was no big - near 8 versts (1 verst – 1.06 km). Initially there were 29 cars. Therefore, tram was no profitable. For this reason Horse railway company appealed to the City Council with a request to build new lines, but was refused due to protest of noble families. In 1875, the loss-making Horse railway company was sold to the London firm "E. Erlanger and Co." for the 23-years period. 

However, the need of city in public transportation grew. In May 1874 City Council announce contest on the construction of a network of horse railroads with total lenght not less than 85 km. The winner of contest was bid of Сouncilor of State Sergey Bashmakov and Commerce Counsellor Pyotr Gubonin. In April 1876 Bashmakov and Gubonin established Joint-stock horse-railway society, with the Administration Headquarters located at #35 Liteiny Avenue, which supervised six horse-tram depots (Rozhdestvensky in the vicinity of the present 1st Soviet Street, Narvsky around Tractor Street, Vyborgsky at the corner of #23/19 Forest Avenue and others). By 1877 there were 26 horse-car routes with total lenght 90 km in St. Petersburg, serviced by 3500 horses; in 1906 there were 32 routes with the railway network exceeding 150 km.

However, it become clear that not all new routes are profitable. In order to save there were used one-floor cars without "imperials", which were driven by only one horse instead of two. However, horse-railway society was operated at a loss. Therefore, in 1879 they were forced to ask City Council for permission to raise fares in order to avoid bankruptcy. City Council gave permission to raise prices on one kopeck per passenger and to close unprofitable lines. However, they demanded in answer to build 10.6 km of new lines and to add second tracks at most busiest routes. Despite of the price increase, the horse-railway society operated at a loss till 1884, and only in 1885 become to make a profit.

In 1878 the Nevsky Suburban Horse-Railwaу Society was established with headquarters at 160 Nevsky Avenue, servicing the areas around Shlisselburg Road from Nicholas Rail Terminal to Murzinka Village, with a depot in Alexandrovskoe Village. By the year 1893 the horse-trams carried 57.781.582 passengers. In 1902, city authorities started buying out horse-railway property from joint-stock societies. With the first trams, run by municipal authorities, the private horse-car business carried on with its services. On September 8, 1917 by the decision of the City Council all horse-car lines were closed "due to starvation of horses and unavoidable difficulties for feed".

*Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moskovsky or Moscow Rail Terminal):*








Link

*Nevsky Avenue - main street in St. Petersburg:*








panevin

*January 29, 1874. Solemn transportation of the rescue boats to Nicholas Rail Terminal for its further transportation by rail:*








babs71

*November 14, 1877. Nicholas Rail Terminal. Transportation of wounded in actions during Russo-Turkish War of 1877-1878:*








babs71

*1905. Transportation of injured in actions during Russo-Japanese War of 1904-1905 to the Nicholas Military Hospital:*








babs71

*1896. "Imperial" of horse-drawn tram:*








Link

*1900s:*








babs71

*1900. "Imperial":*








babs71

*1906, Anichkov Bridge. It became possible to see women on "imperial":*








babs71


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1896. Nevsky Avenue before Kazan Cathedral:*








babs71

*1890s. Crossing of Nevsky Avenue and St. Michael street. The building of Volga-Kama Commercial Bank:*








babs71

*1900s. Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moskovsky Rail Terminal):*








oldspb

*1901. Nevsky Avenue:*








oldspb

*1900s. Nevsky Avenue:*








babs71

*1906. Nevsky Avenue:*








babs71

*1900s. Terminus station near Moscow Triumphal Gate:*








babs71


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Terminus station near Hotel "Europe" at St. Michael street:*








babs71

*1900s. Palace Square:*








Link

*Alexander Garden:*








babs71

*1900s. Novo-Kalinkin Bridge:*








oldsp

*1900s. Garden street:*








Wikipedia

*1905. Saint Isaac's Cathedral:*








babs71


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1896. Spit of Vasilyevsky Island:*








Link

*1903. Imperial Academy of Arts at Vasilyevsky Island:*








babs71

*1906. Stock Exchange at Vasilyevsky Island:*








babs71

*1905-1906, Pontoon Palace Bridge. At the most difficult parts of the routes one more (third) horse was fastened to the harness:*








babs71

*1906. Ligovskaya street (now Ligovsky Avenue):*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square). Wooden building at right is a horsecar station:*








Link

*Admiralty Square:*








Link









Link

*Monument to the horsecar, crossing of Middle Avenue and 7th Line of Vasilyevsky Island. It was opened on October 27, 2004. This is a copy of tram car (sample of 1872-1878), which was made a life-size according to the drawings of Putilov Plant, which were found in Central Historical Archive. The plastic sculptures of horses (sculptor - Akhnaf Ziyakaev) were added on October 24, 2005 and replaced with marble sculptures in 2007:*








[email protected]









drugoypiter


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2) December 11, 1866 -* Warsaw, Poland (closed in September 1914);
*3) June 22, 1872 - Moscow (closed in 1912):*

In 1872, since June 12 till September 13, in Moscow was held first All-Russian Technical Exhibition on the bicentennial anniversary of the birth of Russian Emperor Peter the Great (1672-1725). This exhibition was visited by 750.000 people. The exposition was been in Moscow Manege and in temporary pavilions at Alexander Garden, Kremlin enbankment and St. Barbara Square. As result, two large Moscow museums were founded in 1872 after exhibition. Fund of exhibition become the basis for the collection of Polytechnic Museum. Now it's a science museum in Moscow that emphasizes the progress of Russian and Soviet technology and science, as well as modern inventions and developments. In the historical halls of the All-Russian Technical Exhibition were displayed portraits of Peter I and his associates, productions and art of Peter's times. Those exhibits become basic for collection of State Historical Museum. Its exhibitions range from relics of the prehistoric tribes inhabiting present-day Russia, through priceless artworks acquired by members of the Romanov dynasty. The total number of objects in the museum's collection numbers in the millions. It was founded in 1872 by Ivan Zabelin, Aleksey Uvarov and several other Slavophiles interested in promotion of Russian history and national self-awareness. The board of trustees, composed of Sergey Solovyov, Vasily Klyuchevsky, Uvarov and other leading historians, presided over construction of the museum building. Its beautiful building at Red Square was built between 1875-1881 by Vladimir Sherwood and intricately decorated in the Russian Revival style by great Russian artists.

To service the exhibition was built horse-drawn tramline from the Brest Rail Terminal (now Belorussky or Belarusian Rail Terminal) to the present-day State Historical Museum via Tverskaya Street, the main and probably best-known radial street of Moscow. Its construction was financed by entrepreneurs D. Guryev and M. Novikov. This single-track line had lenght 4.5 km (gauge - 1524 mm), serviced by 10 trams. All necessary equipment, including two-floors carriages (with "imperial"), was supplied from Great Britain. The testing of this line was on June 21, 1872 (at the path from Tverskaya Outpost to the Triumphal Square). It was put into operation on July 7, 1872. At this day the horse-drawn trams carried more than 8.000 passangers. The capacity of each tram car was 40 seats. Travel prices were 10 kopecks or 0.10 rubles (inside the wagon) and 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (at "imperial"). At the most difficult parts of the routes one or two more horses were fastened to the harness. City authorities planned to disassemble this line after closing of All-Russian Technical Exhibition, but this kind of transport become popular (it was carried 10.000 passangers per day). As a result, Governor-General of Moscow Vladimir Dolgorukov allowed to continue its exploitation, but to use no more than 8 cars per day and to pay in city treasure 50 rubles per year from each car. City Council increased this tax on 100 rubles per month. This line worked before beginning of construction of main network of tramlines and was closed in April 1874 on reconstruction.

Before 1872 in Moscow was no any regular and reliable kind of public urban transport. The Moscow residents were forced to use the services of private entrepreneurs, who in 1847 organized work of "lineika" - open multi-seats horse-drawn carriages (4-5 seats, capacity - 10-15 passangers). The noble families used cabs or own carriages. In 1850 was founded Moscow Society of Multi-seat carriages.

The first project for construction of tramlines was offered in 1864. But only in 1872 City Council finally approved project of construction of tram network in Moscow. The concession for this project was given on 40-years period to the company of Count A. Uvarov. On September 25, 1873 Uvarov's company and city authorities signed contract, and construction of tramlines was started in Summer-Autumn 1874. On September 13, 1874 was opened renovated two-tracks 6.65-km Petrovskaya tramline (from Iberian Gate near Red Square to the Petrovsky Park through present-day Pushkin Square and Tverskaya Outpost). The new tram cars were supplied from Paris and were more graceful and comfortable. In November 1874 was put into operation Pokrovskaya line (from Lubyanka Square to Pokrovsky bridge; lenght - 7.47 km), in 1875 - Sretenskaya, Sokolnicheskaya, Nizhegorodskaya, Sofiyskaya and Bolotnaya lines. In 1875 horse-drawn trams carried 8 mln. passangers. For exploitation of tram network Count Uvarov and Co in 1875 established "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow". By end of 1876 this company has built tram network at main radial urban streets with total lenght 29 km, serviced by 82 tram cars and three horse-tram depots; in 1880-1881 lenght of tram network was extended to 35 km; in 1891 there were 11 lines with total lenght 48 km and five horse-tram depots (1539 horses, 235 cars; daily use - 152 cars).

In 1880 councilor of State, engineer Andrey Gorchakov offered project of second tram network, which must be built at minor radial urban streets, at Boulevard Ring and Garden Ring, as well at some suburban districts. The contract between Gorchakov and city authorities was signed on November 27, 1883. The city authorities had a right to redeem this tram network after 20 years after the conclusion of the contract. In March 1885 Andrey Gorchakov handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to Belgian joint stock company “Main company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow and Russia”, which was founded in Brussels on January 17, 1885. In Moscow it was known as "Belgian company" or "Second company of horse-drawn railways".

Belgian company has built lines of second tram network in 1885-1887. The first Yekaterininskaya line (from Trubnaya Square to Catherine Park) of second tram network was opened on July 15, 1885. On July 29, 1885 was put into operation Dolgorukovskaya line (from Strastnoy Monastery to Butyrskaya Outpost), in September 1885 - two lines along Boulevard Ring and Garden Rings. The one-floor cars for second tram network were manufactured in Odessa factory. In May 1885 they become supplied to Moscow. There were two types of tram car - "summer car" (opened) and "winter car" (closed). The capacity of those trams was 20 seats. In 1886 Belgian company has built first line of steam tram (from Butyrskaya Outpost to village Petrovsko-Razumovskoe; put into operation on July 29, 1886), in 1887 - second line (from present-day Gagarin Square to former village Sparrow Hills). In 1888 there were 10 lines of second tram network with total lenght 39.6 km; In 1889-1891 second tram network was extended to 46 km (13 lines, including two lines of steam tram; three horse-tram depots). 

However, existence in a city two separate tram networks of different companies have been extremely inconvenient as for the Muscovites, as for the companies. Therefore, in 1890-1891 companies agreed with city authorities to merge two networks into one and to exploit it together. "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow" was responsible for the exploitation of all network, while Belgian company received 1/3 of total proceeds for the year. Such common exploitation was started since November 13, 1891. All pre-existing routes of horse-drawn trams were revised and from that day began to operate 25 new lines. Passengers could travel in all directions with one interchange ticket, that reduced the cost of travel for the majority of Muscovites and significantly increased the number of tram passengers. The lines were divided on zones. For the trip within one zone passangers were paid 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (inside wagon) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (at "imperial"), for two zones - 10 and 6 kopecks respectively. The cost of ticket for transfer on other line was 5 kopecks. This ticket was valid within one hour. Common tram network had lenght 94 km, 9 horse-tram depots, serviced by 2000 horses and 400 tram cars. In 1894-1896 the horse-trams carried 47.5 mln. passengers (till 20 mln. per year). In April-September trams worked from 7:00am till 11:00pm, in other months - from 8:00am till 10:00pm. In 1901, city authorities started buying out horse-railway property from joint-stock societies. This process continued until 1911. In 1912 it was replaced with electric tram.









Е.Н. Захарова

*1887. 1st Tverskaya-Yamskaya street. First tram line to the Triumphal arch near Brestsky (now Belorussky) Rail Terminal:*








SanSani4(р)

*End of 19th-beginning of 20th century. Rozhdestvensky (Nativity of Mary) Boulevard:*








SanSani4(р)

*1900s. Winter tram car. Capacity - 20 seats; 30 standing:*








Андрей Кравчук

*1903. Tram car with lamp. Capacity - 20 seats; 30 standing:*








Андрей Кравчук

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of tram cars at Forest street:*








dedushkin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900. Horsecar in Moscow:*








Кирилл

*1900s. Serpukhov Square:*








Вячеслав Кудинов

*1907. Taganka Square:*








Вячеслав Кудинов

*Maroseyka street:*








1-9-6-3

*1900s. Maroseyka street:*








dedushkin1

*Theatre Square:*








oldmos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1902, St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa street:*








oldmos

*1906. Novogireevo settlement, Moscow Region (now part of Moscow):*








oldmos

*1900s. Prechistenskaya Enbankment, Greater Stone Bridge:*








Андрей Кравчук

*1900s, Greater Stone Bridge:*








kudinov-da

*1900. Lubyanka Square:*








Артём Светлов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1890s, Small Dmitrov street:*








retromoscow

*1890s, Iberian Gate:*








retromoscow

*1900s, Moscow City Hall:*








retromoscow

*1900s, Novodevichy Convent:*








retromoscow

*St. Elijah Gate:*








retromoscow

*Horse-drawn tram. Episodes from the Russian mini-series "Doctor Zhivago" (2006, director - Alexander Proshkin):*
78025628


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 1, 2009. Repetition of the historical parade, devoted to the 110-anniversary of Moscow electric tram:*








presten2009

*June 13, 2009. Celebration of the 110-anniversary of Moscow tram:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*4) October 14, 1875 - Kazan (closed on December 26, 1900):*

In the mid-19th century Kazan was one of the largest cities in Volga Region. But city was located in few kilometers from Volga bank. In 19th century were built piers of the first steamship companies, and transport communication with city became relevant - every year during the spring freshets connection with Kazan was stops for a weeks.

The first step in changing the situation was the construction of Admiralteyskaya dam. The second step was the opening of stagecoach (omnibus) route between Kazan and Volga piers on February 5, 1854. It was date of opening of first public transport in Kazan. However, it turned out to be unprofitable for the owners and has been closed.

The first attempt to built street railway in Kazan was been in 1867. Then, between entrepreneur Sergey Shipov and government of Kazan Governorate was signed an agreement for the construction of 7.5 kilometers of streetcar railway from Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) to the Volga piers. However, later Shipov refused to implement the contract. On January 13, 1870 Ministry of Railways has approved the project of engineer Pyotr Panayev. On February 21, 1873 Panayev and city authorities signed contract on construction of lines. However, realization of this project was stopped due to various reasons. The construction works were started only on October 14, 1873. On October 20, 1873, after 3.5 years, City Council reviewed this issue and recognized entrepreneurs Tahlqvist and Etolin as new owners the horse-tram. 

On October 14, 1875, at 2:00pm, horse-drawn tram was put into operation. Initially there were two lines - Volga line (from Tolchok Market in the centre of city to the settlements Nearest Mouth and Far Mouth - the piers of Volga River) and Prolomnaya line (from Tolchok Market along Prolomnaya street through Fish Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) to Cloth Settlement district). Travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (first-class seats) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (second-class seats) for urban lines, for the trip from city to the Volga piers - 15 kopecks and 5 kopecks respectively. During first year of operation horse-trams carried 1.164.809 passengers, the revenue was 59.367 rubles and 69 kopecks. It's intesting that only on September 23, 1876, one year after opening, horse-drawn tram started to work by schedule. The first tram cars were supplied from Moscow. There were operated 12 tram cars with capacity of 40 persons each. At the most difficult part of the Volga line one more horse (so-called "Petrushka") was fastened to the harness.

In 1877 company “Sivkov, Toropchaninov, Tahlqvist and Co” become the owner of horse-drawn tram. Gustav Tahlqvist was the merchant from St. Petersburg (Finn by nationality) who created the glory of the Kazan horse-tram. He created garden entertainment "Tivoli" near Admiralteyskoe horse-tram depot and organized a private industrial and agricultural exhibitions at this garden. The building of horse-tram depot become the place of public entertainment, performances of orchestras, artists, etc.

In 1885 "Partnership of the Volga-Kazan railway and commercial warehouses" became the owner of horse-drawn tram. In 1892 State Councillor N. Markov became new owner of tram network. He together with I. Likhachev signed new contract with City Council on the further extension of horse-tram lines. But in 1893 Markov and Likhachev handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to Belgian “Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Russia". In 1890s were built three other lines:
1) Georgian line (from Nicholas Square near Kazan Kremlin to Arsk Field, now Yershov Field, which in 19th century has been built up with housing, and there was held trade fair);
2) Central line (from Right Teatrical to Evangelists streets);
3) St. Catherine line (from Nicholas Square through St. Catherine street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay street) to the factory of Krestovnikov brothers).

The horse-tram lines were improved - along the routes were paved the telegraph and telephone lines, some paths were lighted at night. At the summer horse-tram worked from 7:00am till 9:00pm. At the winter there was no such regular work, and some lines didn't worked at this period. In the end of 19th century in Kazan were 5 tram lines (43 stops) with total length 18.3 km and two horse-tram depots - Admiralteyskoe (200 horses) and Arskoye (130 horses). The average speed of horse-drawn tram was no more than 7.5 km per hour. It was replaced with electric tram and closed on December 26, 1900.

*1875, Admiralteyskoe horse-tram depot. Day of opening of horse-drawn tram:*








rustik68

*130-anniversary of the opening of Kazan horse-tram:*








vnu4ka

*Horse-drawn tram in Kazan:*








Link









Link









vnu4ka

*"Imperial":*








kazantransport

*Interier of car:*








kazantransport









Яркий Трамвайщик


----------



## AlekseyVT

*5) July 20, 1880 - *Odessa, Ukraine (closed in June 1921):
(including - Kuyalnitskiy Liman, Odessa Region, 1888-1915 and Khajibeyskiy Liman, Odessa Region, 1899-1917);
*6) September 4, 1882 - *Riga, Latvia (closed in 1909);
*7) September 24, 1882 - *Kharkiv, Ukraine (closed in 1918);
*8) April 3, 1883 - *Tbilisi, Georgia (closed in 1910);
*9) May 13, 1887 - Saratov (closed in 1909):*

Saratov is a major city in southern Russia. It is the administrative center of Saratov Region and a major port on the Volga River. 

The modern city traces its history to the reign of Russian Tsar Feodor I, who constructed several settlements along the Volga River in order to secure the southeastern boundary of his state. During the summer of 1586, the fortress of Samara was founded, followed by Tsaritsyn (now Volgograd) in 1589 and finally Saratov, located midway between Samara and Tsaritsyn, in 1590. Saratov was built at the insistence of count Grigory Zasekin. All three forts were located in a region where the Volga and the Don flow nearest one another, which allowed the Duchy of Moscovy to secure both rivers and to ensure control over the recently annexed khanates of Kazan and Astrakhan in the years following the Livonian War of 1558-1583.

By the 1800s, Saratov had grown to be an important shipping port on the Volga. The Ryazan-Ural Railroad reached Saratov in 1870. In mid-19th century, together with Kazan and Nizhny Novgorod, Saratov was one of the largest cities of Volga Region. The population of the city was 114.9 mln in 1880.

On January 6, 1886 was signed contract between city authorities and Leonid Blummer on construction of horse-tram line. Leonid Blummer (1841-1888) was a hereditary nobleman, a journalist and editor. He was born in Kerch and studied in Simferopol and Kharkiv gymnasiums. In 1859-1860 he was studied at Faculty of Oriental Studies in St. Petersburg State University (Chinese language). In 1861 he graduated Moscow State University on specialty candidate of law. After this Blummer went to Europe, where he was the publisher of magazine "Free Word" (firstly - in Berlin, later - in Brussel), newspapers "News" (in Berlin) and "European" (in Dresden). In Europe Blummer met with many Russian revolutionary emigrants such as Alexander Herzen. However, they did not have a close relationship, and Blummer decided to return in Russia. Russian authorities did not liked liberal themes of his editions. In 1865 Leonid Blummer was convicted and sentenced to exile in Tomsk Governorate. Here he remained for four years, served as manager of the gold mines in the Altai and Eastern Siberia. In 1870, his rights were reinstated. After exile Blummer settled in Voronezh, later - in Saratov, where he worked as lawyer and journalist.

According to the contract with the city authorities, Blummer received exclusive rights to develop and operate horse-tram network in Saratov for 40 years, after which he obliged to return the whole system to the city goverment. Horse-drawn railway cargo transportation was taxed – annual contributions to the city treasury were to be 1000 rubles during the first decade, 1500 rubles during second decade, 2000 rubles - during third and 2500 rubles during the last decade. 

Testing trip has been made along Moscow street on April 13, 1887. On May 13, 1887 the horse-tram lines (gauge - 1524 mm) were put into operation. Initially there were two lines - from rail terminal along Moscow street to the Old Cathedral Square (now Museum Square) and from Moscow street along Alexander street (now Maxim Gorky street) to the Big St. Sergius street (now Chernyshevsky street). The tram worked from 7:00am till 10:00pm. Time intervals were 10 minutes. Travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (single-class seats) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (second-class seats). 

Later were opened other five lines:
3) from St. Elijah Square along St. Elijah street (now Chapayev street) to the Big Mountain street; 
4) from Moscow street along Astrakhan street to the Mercantile rail station (now station Saratov II); 
5-6) from Moscow street along Nicholas street (now Radishchev street) to the Konstantinov street (now Soviet street) and later along Konstantinov street to the People Theatre (now Saratov Drama Theater named after Ivan Slonov);
7) along Big Mountain street.

In 1888 founder and owner of the horse-drawn tram Leonid Blummer died. The whole enterprise was transferred to the balance of the joint stock company. Its fund was 900.000 rubles. The cost of transporting of each passenger varied from 3.44 to 4.08 kopecks. Daily receipt of check-takers varied from 290 to 412 rubles. In 1888 there were 4 lines with total lenght 17.4 km, serving by 25 cars and 109 horses (later - by 69 cars and 306 horses). There were one-floor tram cars (without "imperial") with capacity 20 seats. Tram car was run by one horse. At the most difficult parts one more (second) horse was fastened to the harness. Central horse-tram depot was located at Moscow Square.

After Blummer's death horse-drawn trams successfully worked in Saratov during next 20 years. In 1893 horse-trams carried 2.579.500 passangers, in 1896 - 3.452.000, in 1900 - 5.473.000.

However, the age of the horse-drawn tram came to an end. On March 31, 1907 horse-drawn tram has been transferred to the ownership of Belgian joint stock company “Mutual Company of trams", who had plans of tram electrification. On April 6, 1907 was started strike of horse-tram workers, who were unhappy with the new owners. This strike continued during 1.5 months till May 24. In 1908-1909 all horse-tram lines were electrified.

*Horse-tram car near Saratov Rail Terminal:*








omnibus









omnibus









Link

*10) September 11, 1887 - Rostov-on-Don (closed on December 22, 1902):*

Rostov-on-Don is a city and the administrative center of Rostov Region and the Southern Federal District of Russia, located on the Don River, just 46 kilometers (29 miles) from the Sea of Azov. It was founded on December 15, 1749, as a customs house was set up on the Temernik River (a tributary of the Don) to control the trade with Turkey. Rostov's favorable geographical position on the crossing of trade routes promoted the rapid economic development of the city. The Don River that the city is named for is a major shipping lane connecting southwestern Russia with regions to the north, and Rostov-on-Don is an important river port in both passenger-oriented and industrial shipping. Rostov-on-Don became a busy trading port, which was visited by Russian, Italian, Greek, Turkish, as well as other foreign merchants.

The population of Rostov-on-Don was 15 thousand in 1850 and 110 thousand at the beginning of 20th century. In the neighborhood there developed another town, founded in 1779 by the Crimean Armenians, who were granted shelter in the South of Russia. It was Nakhichevan-on-Don. A wheat field was the border between two towns. Nowadays the central square of Rostov-on-Don, Theatre Square, is situated directly on the place of the former town border. In 1928 two cities were united and Nakhichevan became part of Rostov. In Armenian "Nakhichevan" means "the first halt". Thousands of descendants of the Crimean Armenians still live in Rostov.

In early 1880s in Rostov-on-Don were horse-drawn omnibuses (since 1867) and carriages, but it were too bulky and heavy to use. In 1886 two entrepreneurs (councilor of State, engineer Andrey Gorchakov and candidate of law Leonid Blummer) drafted to the City Council a project: to build in Rostov-on-Don a horse-drawn railway, or rather a horse-drawn tram system. 

The streetcar in Rostov-on-Don was opened on September 11, 1887. The horse-drawn tram in Rostov-on-Don was unique in Russia for two reasons. Firstly, it belonged to the Belgian Joint stock company. For this reason it had so-called "standart" lenght of gauge - 1435 mm, which common in Europe. By the way, currently electric tramline in Rostov-on-Don still have 1435 mm-gauge. The other tramlines in Russia are have or had either "narrow gauge" (1000 mm) or "broad gauge" (1519-1524 mm). 

Secondly, there worked only one horse-tram line between two Russian cities - Rostov-on-Don and neighboring Nakhichevan-on-Don. This line was opened on May 21, 1890. In 1900 there were four lines:
1) From New Settlement District to the Bogatyanovsky Descent;
2) From Hay Market to the Smirnov Descent;
3) From city depot to the Big Garden street;
4) From rail terminal to Nakhichevan-on-Don.

In 1901-1902 it was replaced with electric tram and closed in 1902.

*1900, scheme of horse-tram lines (bold). Thin lines - railways:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 24, 1888 - *Tallinn, Estonia (closed on September 24, 1919);
*October 29, 1888 - *Chisinau, Moldavia (closed in 1914);
*November 15, 1888 - Tula (closed in 1919):*

Tula is an industrial city and the administrative center of Tula Region. It is located 193 kilometers (120 miles) south of Moscow, on the Upa River.

The city has existed since at least the 14th century; the name is of pre-Russian, probably Baltic, origin. In 1712, Tula was visited by Peter the Great, who commissioned the Demidov blacksmiths to build the first armament factory in Russia. Several decades later, Tula was turned by the Demidovs into the greatest ironworking centre of Eastern Europe. The oldest museum in the city, showcasing the history of weapons, was inaugurated by the Demidovs in 1724, and Nicholas-Zaretsky Church in the city houses their family vault. The first factory to produce samovars industrially was also established there in the course of the 18th century. After the Demidovs moved the centre of their manufacture to the Urals, the city continued as a center of heavy industry, particularly in the manufacture of materiel.

Only in 1872 in Tula started talking about the need to organize public transport for all citizens. This year at the one of meeting of City Council Alexey Weidengamler, collegiate registrar and nobleman from Moscow, offered own project of the construction horse-tram lines with 4 passanger and 10 freight cars. But six months later this project was rejected. On May 23, 1888 engineer Andrey Gorchakov presented own project of the construction of four horse-tram lines. The horse-tram depot was built on the left bank of Upa River. The first single-track line (wide - 1 m) was built from Kievskaya Outpost (now Leo Tolstoy street) to the Kursk Rail Terminal (now Moscow Rail Terminal), along the Kiev street (now Lenin Avenue), Ambassadors street (now Soviet street), Staro-Pavshinskaya street (now Mosin street), Gryazev street (now Leitensen street) and Krivonogovskaya street (now Clara Zetkin street). Horse-drawn tram was put into operation on November 15, 1888.

The average speed of horse-drawn trams was about 10.6 km/h, that only in two times more than average speed of walking man. The most popular children joke in those years was the same: "Konka, konka, dogoni tsyplyonka!" ("Tram, tram, catch up with chicken!"). A great Russian writer Anton Chekhov wrote about it: "The horse-driven railway, or more simply put the so-called horse-driven horse road consists of its inner essence, its veneer and horse-driven railway rules. Inner essence costs five kopecks, veneer three kopecks, while the horse-driven railway rules costs nothing. The first is given mankind for a comfortable contemplation of a conductor's temper, the second for early morning peeking into low-cut second story windows, the third for its fulfillment. The rules are essentially the following: the horse tram doesn't serve the public, the public serves the horse tram. When the conductor enters the carriage the public must smile pleasantly. Moving forward, moving backward and absolute peace is the essence of synonyms. Speed equals its negative size, now and then naught and on major holidays two versts an hour. In the event of derailments the passenger pays nothing..." ("An Ideal Exam").

As in other cities, at the most difficult parts one or two more horses were fastened to the harness. The such most difficul part of route in Tula was been at Kiev street (now Lenin Avenue) - at the path from Upper Gentry street (now Gogol street) to the Ploshchadnaya street (now Kaminsky street). The railways were not perfect, and derailment of tram cars was very common thing. But despite all these inconveniences, horse-drawn tram was a popular kind of transport. The passangers were mostly ordinary citizens - clerks, workers and servants.

By the early 1910s, total lenght of horse-tram lines was 12 km. There were built lines along the Millionnaya street (now October street), Suvorov street (now Red Army Avenue), Krestovozdvizhenskaya street (now Revolution street), Mendeleev street, Voronezh street (now Defence street) and Vanykinsky Driveway (now May Day street). The horse-tram depot was removed to Horse Square.

In 1910 Belgian “Joint stock company of urban and suburban tramways in Russia" («Societe des tramways urbains et suburbains de Russie») became the new owner of Tula horse-tram. When selling, all property of horse-drawn tram (tramcars, horses, railways) was assessed in 204.000 rubles. The opened Danish tramcars were replaced with more modern and warm Belgian tramcars. The fares was depended on the distance of travel. The smallest price - 2 kopecks or 0.02 rubles was been for the trip from the Vyazemsky Rail Terminal (now Ryazhsky Rail Terminal) to the Millionnaya street (now October street), the highest - 8 kopecks or 0.08 rubles - for the trip from urban park (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Pyotr Belousov) to the Kursk (now Moscow) or Vyazemsky (now Ryazhsky) Rail Terminals, to the Horse Square or Arsenal Square. Time intervals were 6 minutes in peak hours and 12 minutes in rest time.

In 1889 Andrey Gorchakov offered to built electric tramlines in Tula, but his proposal was not implemented. In 1913 Head of Tula Arkady Smirnov negotiated with Belgian joint-stock company on construction of two-tracks 4.26-km electrified railways and even signed corresponding contract. However, implementation has been delayed due to WWI. In 1916 there worked only 12 tram cars. Troubled years after the October Revolution of 1917 were disastrous for the horse-drawn tram in Tula. In 1918 it was nationalized and closed in beginning of 1919. Tula lost its low-speed, but public kind of transport. For some years Tula residents used only the services of a cabmen. Only in 1922 buses began to operate in Tula.

*Crossing of the Kiev street (now Lenin Avenue) and Ambassadors street (now Soviet street):*








Андрей Кравчук

*Crossing of the Kiev street (now Lenin Avenue) and Upper Gentry street (now Gogol street):*








Андрей Кравчук

*Kiev street (now Lenin Avenue) near its crossing with Ploshchadnaya street (now Kaminsky street):*








Андрей Кравчук

*Ambassadors street (now Soviet street) near its crossing with Suvorov street (now Red Army Avenue):*








tulainpast

*Tramcars at Saviour Square (now Uprising Square):*








tulainpast

*Horse-car tram at the wooden bridge across Voronka River near the Kursk (now Moscow) Rail Terminal:*








tulainpast

*Tramcar at Millionnaya street (now October street) near bridge across the Upa River:*








Андрей Кравчук

*Cast-iron Bridge and Iron Bridge (between Ambassadors street in the centre of Tula and Millionnaya street beyond the Upa River):*








kazagrandy

*Tramlines at Ambassadors street (now Soviet street):*








kazagrandy

*Tramlines at Mendeleev street:*








kazagrandy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 19, 1889 - *Baku, Azerbaijan (closed on October 1, 1923);
*May 4, 1890 - *Turku, Finland (closed on October 31, 1892);
*May 21, 1890 - Nakhichevan-on-Don (closed on December 22, 1902):*

Nakhichevan-on-Don was a town on the right bank of Don River. In 1778, Russian Empress Catherine the Great invited Armenian merchants from the Crimea to Russia. After moving to the area, they established a settlement on the Don, which they named "Nor Nakhichevan", after one of the ancient areas of Armenia, Nakhichevan. 

On May 21, 1890 was opened horse-tram line, linking Nor Nakhichevan and rail terminal of neighboring city Rostov-on-Don. It was first and only one horsecar line in Russian Empire, which connected two cities. Like in Rostov-on-Don, this line was electrified in December 1902. Like other tramlines in Rostov-on-Don, it belonged to the Belgian joint stock society and had a "standart gauge" (1435 mm), which common in Western Europe. Like other lines in Rostov-on-Don, this line was electrified in 1902. The first Russian electric tramline between two cities was put into operation on December 22, 1902. In 1928 Nor Nakhichevan was combined with Rostov-on-Don. Now it's Armenian-populated region in the city of Rostov-on-Don. 

*1890 - Cheryokha, Pskov Region (closed in first half of XX century):*

Cheryokha is a village in Pskov Region. It's located 100 kilometers (62 miles) south of Pskov, on the Cheryokha-River. In the end of 19th century there was created resort area with cottage massive and sanatorium. To delivery of visitors in Cheryokha, was organized "Society of shipping". In May 1883 steamship "Olga" of this society for the shipping on Cheryokha-River was put into operation. In 1887 this steamship was purchased by Georg Wickenheiser (1843-1914), entrepreneur from Elsenz, Grand Duchy of Baden (who moved in Pskov when he was 20-yo). Later he bought one more steamship - "Alexander". 

Wickenheiser built in Cheryokha 15 cottages for lease, kursaal (sanatorium) and new pier at Cheryokha-River. Also, according to initiative of Georg Wickenheiser, in Cheryokha was built 1.5 km line of horse-tram line, linking kursaal and new pier. This single-track line (wide - 1 m) was put into operation in 1890. In contrast to the Pskov, the crew in Cheryokha were harnessed two horses. This line was closed in the first half of 20th century.

*Horse-drawn car in Cheryokha:*








Wikipedia

*Tramline in the Cheryokha forest:*








pskovrail

*Kursaal in Cheryokha:*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 21, 1891 - *Helsinki, Finland (closed on October 21, 1901);
*August 11, 1891 - *Kyiv, Ukraine (closed on February 1, 1896);
*August 23, 1891 - Voronezh (closed in 1919):*

Voronezh is a city in southwestern Russia, the administrative center of Voronezh Region. It is located on both sides of the Voronezh River, 12 kilometers (7 miles) kilometers away from where it flows into the Don. It is an operating center of the Southeastern Railway (connecting European Russia with Ural and Siberia, as well as Caucasus and Ukraine), as well as the center of the Don Highway (Moscow—Rostov-on-Don). The Voronezh River was first mentioned in the Hypatian Codex in 1177, but human settlement on the site is attested since the Stone Age by archeological finds. The present town was founded in 1585 or 1586 by Russian Tsar Feodor I as a fort protecting the Russian state from the raids of Crimean and Nogay Tatars. In the 19th century, Voronezh was a center of the Central Black Earth Region. Manufacturing industry (mills, tallow-melting, butter-making, soap, leather and other works) as well as bread, cattle, suet, and the hair trade developed in the town. A railway connected Voronezh with Rostov-on-Don in 1868 and Moscow in 1871.

The first means of transportation in Voronezh was assuredly a horse-drawn tram at the end of the XIX century. It was preceded by horse-drawn special stage coaches and omnibuses, but they could hardly be called a town transport - they were too bulky, often traveling outside the town limits and had no regular town routes. As a matter of fact, an omnibus (in Latin “for everybody”) was initially made for people incapable of using individual means of transportation and might be properly called the first public transport. But the main passenger traffic was responsibility of cabmen, analogous to modern taxi service. They were mostly located at the cabmen exchange at Old Horse Square (part of modern Lenin Square), where any citizen in line with existed rates might make an arrangement with a cabman to be transported to any part of the town. But not all citizens could afford an individual cab, and cabmen, as a type of transportation, were no longer up to the town demands.

At the second half of 1886 two entrepreneurs (councilor of State, engineer Andrey Gorchakov and candidate of law Leonid Blummer) drafted to the City Council a project: to build in Voronezh a horse-drawn railway, or rather a horse-drawn tram system. By the end of the XIX century the horse-drawn trams were built in the majority of big cities and provincial centers of Russia — St. Petersburg, Moscow, Kazan, Rostov-on-Don. Total length of horse-drawn rail by 1890 amounted to 600 kilometers. The construction money mostly came from foreigners. 

After all-round discussion by the City Council the horse-drawn railway proposal by the entrepreneurs was approved on October 28, 1886, and on June 28, 1887 Voronezh City Council signed a concession with engineer Gorchakov, empowering him with the exceptional right of organizing network of horse-drawn rail for passenger and cargo transportation in Voronezh. The agreement stipulated: forty years after commissioning of the horse-drawn tram system all the rails with associated buildings, maintenance shops, rolling stock (with the exception of horses and harness) were to be handed over to the town for free. The town reserved right to buy out the completed network within the first twenty five years. 

Horse-drawn railway cargo transportation was taxed – annual contributions to the town treasury per each double-decked street car were to be 40 rubles during the first 30 years and 50 rubles during the last 10 years. Each one-level car was to pay 30 and 40 rubles accordingly. Cargo cars or platforms were to be paid for 10 rubles each. Total annual payments were to be no less than 600 rubles (after the first 5 years of operation). In winter cars were to be substituted by sleighs, if necessary, without any additional payment. The horse-drawn railway system construction, led by the entrepreneurial engineer, went on for four years. Two tracks of steel rails (1 meter wide) were laid along the central streets of Voronezh. Rails were laid aflush and created no obstacles to free flow of street traffic. But on July 7, 1891, not long before the completion of all works, Andrey Gorchakov handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to Belgian “Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Russia”, which at that time took part in construction of such system in Minsk. 

On August 23, 1891 the first route traffic of the horse-drawn trams was opened to connect the rail terminal through Big Gentry street (now Revolution Avenue) with New Mitrophan Church (currently the circus area). Passenger trams and cargo platforms, drawn by one or two horses with a coach, started their movement along the streets of Voronezh. Trams capacities were up to 20 people. In line with the railway transport system horse-drawn trams had the first class seats with passengers sitting above the roof. Every carriage was accompanied by a ticket-selling conductor. Every tram was equipped with brakes, lights and a number. Rules for passengers were placed to advantage inside of a tram. 

Travel prices in summertime (April 1 to October 1) from 7 am to 11 pm and in wintertime (October 1 to April 1) from 8 am to 10 pm were limited by the town council to be 2.5 kopecks (0.025 rubles) per verst (1 verst – 1.06 km) for the first class and 1.5 kopecks (0.015 rubles) for the second. Any other time the price might be twice as high. Cargo payment was set by a carrier independently, but the town council permission was required to increase it. The cost of a trip from the rail terminal to 1st Ostrogozhsk street (now Pushkin street) or back was 5 kopecks. Children below three traveled free of charge, unless they occupied a separate seat. New Mitrophan church route started at 7:00 am and ended at 10:00 pm. The first car left station near rail terminal at 7:30 am, and the last one - at 10:30 pm. 

The City Council issued a decree prohibiting movement along rails and between them for any carriages. It was also prohibited to clutter and damage tracks. Horse-drawn cars had advantage over other carriages, the latter were to move to street sides, and in case of track-crossing horse-drawn cars had preference. Speed of cars was limited to 12.8 km per hour, but the minimum speed between terminal points was not to be lower than 8 km per hour. Thus carriers moved pretty slowly, and agile passengers might jump in or out right on the go. In the steep slopes areas postboys on duty harnessed one or two more horses and helped a car to move up the hill, than at the flat area extra horses were un-harnessed to wait for another car. 

At the beginning of the XX century Voronezh boasted three horse-drawn rail routes, mostly in the town center. The longest route started at the rail terminal and went to Big Gentry street (now Revolution Avenue) through Ring street, crossed Old Horse Square and turned to Big Devitsa street (now Platonov street), moved along 1st Ostrogozhsk street (now Pushkin street) and ended at New Cemetery (currently the circus area). The second route crossed the first one at Old Horse Square and went directly along New Moscow street (now Plekhanov street) from Mitrophan Monastery (currently the University main building) right to the western suburb — the Outpost. Another route – the most difficult and slow one due to particulars of the relief - connected Big Maidens street (now Sacco and Vancetti street) and Petrovsky descent (currently Stepan Razin street) with Maidens Market and the Town Garden. 

The horse-drawn trams existed for about three decades and proved to be a convenient and accessible town transport, truly a public one. By 1915 the system was used by over two million and hundred thousand passengers. In 1914 due to technical achievements electric tram system put an end to “horse” age. But the war started and made the electric tram construction impossible, therefore the horse-drawn carriages kept on. But general economic crisis, caused by the prolonged war, prevailed and was followed by the Revolution and the Civil War, as a result the horse-drawn transport fell into decay. By 1919 only one such car traveled along the town streets, and after a short while the electric tram construction completely shut down horse-drawn rail movement. 

*1st Male grammar school (now building of Technological academy) on a background of horse tramway at Big Gentry street (now Revolution Avenue):*








mihaylov-vrn

*Tramline at New Moscow street:*








mihaylov-vrn

*Horse-drawn tram at Big Maidens street (now Sacco and Vancetti street):*








mihaylov-vrn

*Voronezh Terminal of the Southeastern Railway. Terminus tram station:*








mihaylov-vrn

*Horse tramway near Winter Theatre at Big Gentry street:*








mihaylov-vrn

*Сabmans at Old Horse Square. Line of horse tramway at New Moscow street (in the line of Outpost):*








mihaylov-vrn

*Horse tramway at Big Gentry street (now Revolution Avenue). Central Hotel (Revolution Avenue, 42):*








Wikipedia

*Horse tramway at Big Gentry street:*








Link

*Tickets:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 22, 1892 - *Minsk, Belarus (closed in 1928);
*June 5, 1892 - *Kaunas, Lithuania (closed on April 15, 1929);
*August 4, 1892 - *Berdychiv, Ukraine (closed in 1921);
*June 15, 1893 - *Vilnius, Lithuania (closed in 1915);
*July 22, 1895 - Samara (closed in 1917):*

Samara is a city in southeastern part of European Russia, the Volga Federal District, at the confluence of the Volga and Samara Rivers. It's also the administrative center of Samara Region. Samara is located on the eastern bank of the Volga River, which acts as its western boundary. The life of Samara's citizens has always been intrinsically linked to the Volga River, which has not only served as the main commercial thoroughfare of Russia throughout several centuries, but also has great visual appeal. Samara's river-front is one of the favorite recreation places for local citizens and tourists.

Officially the town started with a fortress 1586 at the confluence of the Volga and Samara Rivers. This fortress was a frontier post protecting the then easternmost boundaries of Russia from forays of nomads. A local customs office was established in 1600. As more and more ships pulled into Samara's port, the town turned into the center for diplomatic and economic links between Russia and the East. In 1780 Samara was turned into the chief town (uyezd) of the Simbirsk Region overseen by the local Governor-General. On January 1, 1851 Samara became the center of the Samara Governorate with an estimated population of 20.000. This gave a stimulus to the development of the economic, political and cultural life of the community.

The quick growth of Samara's economy in the late 19th and early 20th centuries was determined by the scope of the bread trade and flour milling business. The Samara Brewery came into being in the 1880s, as well as the Kenitser Macaroni Factory, an ironworks, a confectionery factory and a factory producing matches. The town acquired a number of magnificent private residences and administrative buildings. The Trading Houses of the Subbotins, Kurlins, Shikhobalovs and Smirnovs — founders of the flour milling industry, who contributed a lot to the development of the city — were widely known not only across Russia, but also internationally wherever Samara's wheat was exported. In its rapid growth Samara resembled many young North-American cities, and contemporaries coined the names "Russian New Orleans" and "Russian Chicago" for the city.

Territory of city was limited by the Volga River (from west) and Samara River (from south). Therefore, the city has been expanded only in one (northern) direction. If 1880s distance from northern border to Samara River was 5 km, that in the end of 19th century distance from northern border (Postnikov Ravine) to the southern border (Bread Square) increased to 11 km. This distance was difficult for walk, and population of Samara reached 100.000 people. Therefore, need for public transport was obvious.

In 1880s-1890s horse-drawn tram (which was known as "konka") was such kind of public transport in Russian Empire. It was preceded by horse-drawn special stage coaches and omnibuses. Samara cabmen were famous outside the city, but this kind of transport was too expensive and had a small bandwidth. The first horse-drawn tram in Volga Region was opened on October 14, 1875 in Kazan. It was third tram system in present-day Russia after St. Petersburg (1863) and Moscow (1872). On January 6, 1886 in Saratov was signed contract between city authorities and Voronezh entrepreneur, candidate of law Leonid Blummer on construction of horse-tram line. During 1886 company, which consisted of engineers Prokhorov and Rubinsky, laid two tracks of steel rails along the streets of Saratov. On May 13, 1887 two tramlines along the Moscow street were put into operation in Saratov. Thus, in the end of 1880s horse-drawn tram operated in two largest cities of Volga Region.

After signing the contract in Saratov, these same entrepreneurs - Leonid Blummer and N. Rubinsky - decided to built horse-drawn tram system in Samara. In end of April 1886 they drafted this project to the City Council. This project was discussed on the meeting of City Council on April 25, 1886. In May was prepared text of a contract, which was signed between entrepreneurs and city authorities on July 4, 1886. According to contract, entrepreneurs paid a pledge (5000 rubles) to the city treasury.

In those times, according to law, a contract between entrepreneurs and city authorities should to be approved by government officials in the Russian capital. For this reason, in summer of 1886 all necessary documents were sent to St. Petersburg. That same summer Leonid Blummer conveyed all the cases to Rubinsky, who was very busy with construction of horse-drawn tram system in Saratov - rails must to be laid till autumn and tramcars must be purchased at Baltic factory in Riga. He had no time on realization of same project in Samara. Unfortunately, Rubinsky died in early November 1886. In 1888 was died his partner Leonid Blummer. For this reason realization of tram project in Samara was postponed - the documents remained lying without attention in the Ministry of Internal Affairs in St. Petersburg.

After this, project of Samara tram was entrusted to councilor of State Andrey Gorchakov. Gorchakov was famous engineer and author of projects of horse-drawn tram systems in many Russian cities. According to his projects, was constructed second horse-drawn tram network in Moscow (1883-1885) as well as horse-drawn tram systems in Rostov-on-Don (1886-1887), Tula (1888), Voronezh (1887-1891). According to Gorchakov's project was built horse-drawn tram system in Minsk (1890-1892), which was opened on May 22, 1892. On May 28, 1891 Gorchakov signed contract with city authorities in Vilna (now Vilnius, Lithuania), where tramline was put into operation on June 15, 1893.

In 1890, for construction and exploitation of the Russian tram systems, Andrey Gorchakov established in Moscow "Joint stock company of urban and suburban horse-drawn railways in Russia". Officially it was Russian company, but part of the its shares was owned by Belgian shareholders (in the end of 1909 this company was entirely taken over by the new Belgian Tram Trust "Company of urban and suburban tramways in Russia"). Later Andrey Gorchakov handed agreements on exploitation of some current and future tram systems (with all rights and liabilities) to Belgian “Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Russia”.

Samara was last city, where this Belgian company constructed horse-drawn tram system. As the old contract, which was signed by Leonid Blummer with Samara authorities on July 4, 1886, was never approved neither by Ministry of Internal Affairs nor by Russian goverment, Andrey Gorchakov on behalf of the Belgian company signed new contract with city authorities on March 17, 1890. This contract was supplemented by some new provisions after consideration in Ministry of Internal Affairs on August 26, 1890. Factually, the new contract was successor of the old and only differences were in the route of tram lines.

According to new contract, the first line should to be built from Old Cathedral (Bread Square) to the Molokan Orchard (now May Day street) - along the Kazan street (now Alexey Tolstoy street), Ascension street (now Stepan Razin street), Resurrection street (now Pioneers street), Gentry street (now Kuybyshev street), Panskaya street (now Leningrad street), Cathedral street (now Young Guard street), Tinmen street (now Leo Tolstoy street), Samara street, Simbirsk street (now Ulyanovsk street) and Garden street. The total lenght of this line was 5.4 km. According to the contract, Gorchakov's company was required to built second line (from first line along the Tinmen street (now Leo Tolstoy street) to the rail terminal) during five years after opening of first tramline. Company had right to dismantle second line, if it will be unprofitable after two years from its opening. Company had right to put into operation other lines only after 5 years after opening of first tramline. Tram rails should to be laid along the axis of streets. The horse-tram depot was built near Molokan Orchard. There was introduced as add-on penalty for maiming by the horse-drawn tram (50 rubles for each case in favor of the victims). The agreement stipulated: fifty years after commissioning of the horse-drawn tram system (in 1940) all the rails with associated buildings, maintenance shops, rolling stock (with the exception of horses and harness) were to be handed over to the city for free. Horse-drawn railway cargo transportation was taxed – annual contributions to the city treasury were to be 1000 rubles during the first decade, 1500 rubles during second decade, 2000 rubles - during third, 2500 rubles - during fourth and 3000 rubles - during the fifth decade. 

Due to active construction works, which in 1890s were been carried out by Gorchakov's company in other cities (Voronezh, Minsk, Vilnius), realization of Samara project was postponed. The construction works in Samara were started only on May 10, 1895 - 9 years after signing the contract. The 5.4-km single-track (gauge - 1000 mm) line was laid in early July. On June 27 eleven tramcars were delivered to Samara from Voronezh. Heretofore those cars belonged to Voronezh horse-drawn tram system, but there have been superfluous. Both Voronezh, and Samara tram systems belonged to one company, so there were no any problems with transfer of tramcars from one city to another. These tramcars had closed parts with 16 seats inside the wagon (first-class seats) and open standing places for 8 persons at front and back (second-class). The horses were delivered from Simbirsk (now Ulyanovsk).

The horse-drawn tram system was put into operation on July 22, 1895, at 12:00 noon. During first day there operated 8 tramcars, which were crowded. There worked two (rarely - one) horses in harness of each tramcar. First line was divided on two parts: 1) from the Bread Square to the Trinity Market (now Frunze Square) at the crossing of Panskaya street (now Leningrad street) and Cathedral street (now Young Guard street); 2) from the Trinity Market to the Molokan Orchard (now May Day street). The maximum speed of horse-drawn tram was 12 km/h. The travel time by whole 5.4-km route was 40 minutes. Travel prices at each part were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (first-class) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (second-class). For comparison, at these times 5 kopecks was also cost of 0.4 kg of good meat or 8 kg of potatoes. The students had season tickets, which were costs 1 ruble (each season ticket gave the right on 23 trips by the whole 5.4-km route). In late summer of 1895 daily revenue of horse-drawn tram was 250-300 rubles, while daily consumption was 80-100 rubles. There worked 17 tramcars during "summer period" (since April 1 till October 1) and 8 tramcars during "winter period". The horse-drawn tram worked from 7:00am till 10:00 pm (during "summer period") and from 8:00am till 10:00pm (during "winter period").

Administration of society received big profit from exploitation of horse-drawn tram. Therefore, it was decided to extend tram network. Firstly, according to contract, in spring 1896 was built second tramline from the Bread Square along Tinmen street (now Leo Tolstoy street) to the rail terminal. This 2-km line was put into operation on June 27, 1896.

In June 1897 property of horse-drawn tram was valued at 210.000 rubles (including 17 tramcars and 7.4 km of tramways). In spring 1900 was started construction of third tramline to the cottage area. On June 14, 1900 was put into operation "cottage line" from Molokan Orchard (now May Day street) to the rest camps, after half of month this line was extended to the Postnikov Ravine near nothern border of Samara. The new horses for this line were delivered from Simbirsk Governorate. Travel prices at "cottage line" (8 kopecks or 0.08 rubles) were higher than at urban lines (5 and 3 kopecks). The tramcars of this line were crowded. For the convenience of cottage people were introduced season tickets which costs 5 rubles (100 trips). Therefore, average ticket price was decreased from 8 to 5 kopecks. This line worked only during "cottage season" (from April 15 till September 15). Initially there were 4 tramcars at this line, but in summer 1901 this number was increased. 

In 1901 in Samara were three routes with total lenght 10.5 km:
1) Bread Square - Trinity Market - Molokan Orchard;
2) Bread Square - Trinity Market - Rail Terminal;
3) Molokan Orchard - rest camps - Postnikov Ravine.

Since 1902 began to discussed the issue about construction of the fourth tramline from Postnikov Ravine to the resort in Barboshina Valley (with construction of the bridge across Postnikov Ravine), but this project was realized only in 1954. In 1909 horse-drawn tram system in Samara, as well as systems in Tula, Voronezh, Minsk and Vilnius was passed from "Joint stock company of urban and suburban horse-drawn railways in Russia" into the possession of anonymous Belgian Tram Trust "Company of urban and suburban tramways in Russia". New Belgian shareholders continued to pay in the city treasury, but this amount was too small compared with profit from exploitation of tram system. By this years tram cars, which were built in 1890, began to come into disrepair due to long-term use. Belgian company had planned to electrify own tramlines in Russia. But, knowing about aspiration of city authorities municipalize tram system, Belgians didn't want to risk with modernization of old system in Samara.

In 1915-1916 were put into operation lines of electric tram in Samara. These electric lines were specially constructed parallel to the horse-drawn lines along the other streets. It led to a sharp decrease of passenger traffic at horse-drawn tramlines. The owners of horse-drawn tram tried to resist the sharp decreasing of profit. In summer 1916 they have lowered travel prices on 1 kopeck (from 5 to 4 kopecks at urban lines). As result of decreasing of profit, they were forced to use only one horse in harness of each tramcar. But in heavy winter of 1916/1917, due to strong storms and snow drifts, the work of horse-drawn tram system was irregular and some lines were closed at this period. As a result, the popularity of horse-drawn tram decreased even more. After October Revolution 1917, according to decree of city authorities on December 19, 1917, all horse-drawn tramlines were closed and all equipment (tramcars, horses, etc) was given to the military departament.

It was later emerged that the horse-drawn tram system had played a positive role for development of transport in Samara. The central streets, where were horse-drawn tramlines, later were turned into main busiest auto magistrals of Samara. Horse-drawn tram lines were later replaced by trolleybus routes. Electric tramlines were built at the parallel quiet streets. For this reason, it were no dismantled in 1950s-1960s (as it was happened with tramlines in few other cities).

*1895. Horse-drawn tram car:*








forumuuu

*1900. The part of Panskaya street (now Leningrad street) between the Cathedral street (now Young Guard street) and Trinity street (now Galaktionov street):*








samaratrans

*1900s. Kazan street (now Alexey Tolstoy street):*








aquaumniki

*1900s. Horse-drawn tram near Postnikov Ravine:*








samaratrans

*1906. Molokan Orchard:*








samaratrans

*Mid-1900s. Crossing of the Cathedral street (now Young Guard street) and Tinmen street (now Leo Tolstoy street):*








Андрей Кравчук

*Mid-1900s. Cathedral street (now Young Guard street):*








Link

*1900s. Cathedral street (now Young Guard street):*








samaramapsmu


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1895 - *Bialystok, Poland (closed in 1915);
*August 8, 1897 - *Mikolaiv, Ukraine (closed in 1921);
*1898 - *Svyatoshin (now part of Kyiv), Ukraine (closed in 1900);
*April 13, 1901 - *Toshkent, Uzbekistan (closed in 1913);
*1902 - Rostov Veliky (closed in 1921):*

Rostov is one of the oldest towns in Russia and a tourist centre of the Golden Ring. It is located on the shores of Lake Nero in Yaroslavl Region, 202 km to the north east of Moscow. While the official name of the town is Rostov, it is better known to Russians as Rostov Veliky, i.e. Rostov the Great. This name is used to distinguish it from Rostov-on-Don, which is now a much larger city. Rostov Yaroslavsky is the official name of its railway station (due to its position in Yaroslavl Region); the town itself is hardly ever called by that name.

Rostov was predated by Sarskoye Gorodishche, which some scholars interpret as the capital of the Merya tribe, while others believe it was an important Viking trade enclave and fortress guarding the Volga trade route. First mentioned in the year 862 as an already important settlement, by the 13th century, Rostov became capital city of one of the most prominent Russian principalities. It was incorporated into Muscovy in 1474. Ravaged by the Mongols in the 13th and 14th centuries (last sack by Edigu in 1408) and the Poles in 1608, Rostov is now a medium size town. The metropolitan see was transferred to Yaroslavl late in the 18th century.

In November 1898 merchant Nikolay Kostrulin, who supplied kerosene for agencies and street lighting, appealed to the City Council to allow him to construct the horse-drawn tramline to facilitate the delivery of goods. It was opened in 1902 and worked till 1921. This route linked Rolma linen factory (established in 1878) and rail terminal; along the Yaroslavl street (now Proletarian street), Nativity Square (now Soviet Square) and Kremlin street. It worked from 6:00am till 9:00pm. The maximum speed was 10 km/h. 

It's interesting that few months ago, to the 1150-anniversary of Rostov's foundation (2012), was presented project "Rostov - sacred centre of Russia". This is project of modernization of town for the period up to 2020. In particular, this project envisages the construction of horse-drawn tram line along the central streets as a tourist attraction. However, thousands of local residents have signed a petition against revival of horse-drawn tram, and this project was canceled.

*Horse-drawn tram in Rostov. Caricature:*








Wikipedia

*1911. Rostov Veliky. Color photo (photographer - Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








rostovru

*1911. Rostov Veliky. Color photo (photographer - Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








veinik

*1904 - *Poti, Georgia (closed in 1932);
*1904 - *Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi, Ukraine (closed in 1930);
*1900s - Lounatjoki (now Zakhodskoe settlement), Leningrad Region (closed in 1919):*

Zakhodskoe is a cottage settlement of a Vyborgsky District, Leningrad Region, located 80 kilometers (50 miles) northwest of St. Petersburg. It was founded in the end of 19th century as a cottage settlement Lounatjoki. Until the Winter War and Continuation War, Lounatjoki was village in the Kanneljärvi municipality of the Viipuri province of Finland. In 1948, after WWII, it was renamed into Zakhodskoe in honour of Alexander Zakhodsky (1917-1941), Hero of Soviet Union.

In early 1900s there were two kinds of public transport - horse-drawn tram and steam tram. Both kinds of transport were built by Jewish Finance Association "Leovilla", which was engaged in construction and operation of cottages in this area. The steam tramline (gauge - 750 mm) was built along the Trubetskoy Avenue from the rail station Lounatjoki to the Säkkijärvi lakes. It worked until 1917. The horse-drawn tramline was built along the Beloselsky Avenue from rail station Lounatjoki to the Harju village. It worked until 1919.

*1900s - Vyritsa, Leningrad Region (date of closing is unknown):*

Vyritsa is an urban-type settlement of a Gatchinsky District, Leningrad Region, located 60 kilometers (37 miles) south of St. Petersburg. In 19th century it become popular place for summer resort. There was built horse-tram line along the Magistral Avenue (now Communal Avenue) from rail station to the centre of cottage settlement. Its total lenght was 1.33 km.

*1900s. Tramline near the office house of the Prince Genrich Wittgenstein for the sale of land areas:*








venividi

*1900s. Magistral Avenue (now Communal Avenue):*








serafim

*October 20, 1905 - Sablino (now Ulyanovka), Leningrad Region (closed in 1918):*

Ulyanovka (which was known as Sablino till 1922) is a small town, selo of a Tosnensky District, Leningrad Region. It's located 40 kilometers (25 miles) south of St. Petersburg. The closest rail station is Sablino. In the mid-19th century in Sablino were built many country estates, and in the end of 19th century it become popular place for summer resort. The one of those estates was Alexandrovka, in which was created famous Alexander Park with hotel and restaurant. In summer 1903, Count Alfred Keiserling (1861-1939), owner of Alexandrovka estate, began the construction of tram line to his estate. On October 20, 1905 horse-drawn tram line between rail station and Alexandrovka estate was put into operation. Its maximum speed was 10.7 km/h. The length of this line was 5.86 km. The cost of one-way ticket was 10 kopecks or 0.10 rubles (adults), 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (children from 5 to 10 years) and free for kids up to 5 years. It didn't worked during winter. The line was closed few months after October Revolution 1917.

*Horse-drawn tram in Sablino:*








rostowskaja

*September 29, 1906 - *Yerevan, Armenia (closed in August 1918);
*July 28, 1908 - Nizhny Novgorod (closed in 1918):*

Unlike other Russian cities, horse-drawn tram line in Nizhny Novgorod was put into operation after opening of electric tramlines. The first electric tramline in Nizhny Novgorod on May 20, 1896. Totally in 1896-1901 in Nizhny Novgorod were built four electric tramlines and two funicular lines. In 1897 "Russian joint stock company of electric railways and electric lighting" became owner of tram network.

Working and living conditions of tram workers were extremly difficult. For this reason, during Russian Revolution of 1905, tram workers organized two long-term strikes, but it finished without result. In 1905 the tram system was not working for a long time. As a result, city officials severely punished "Russian joint stock company of electric railways and electric lighting", forced them to pay a large fine in city treasury.

In 1906 city authorities planned to expand tram network with construction of three new lines. However, the relationships between city officials and "Russian joint stock company of electric railways and electric lighting" were severely damaged. As result, city officials decided to built three own horse-drawn tram lines. It was a project of I. Kemarsky, Member of City Council. On October 26, 1906 City Council created the special comission headed by Kemarsky, who developed project of horse-tram network. It was discussed at the meeting of City Council on March 22, 1907. This project has caused objections of the merchant members of City Council. Their Head, Yakov Bashkirov, was not able to understand why it's necessary to built horse-drawn tram, while in other cities it was replaced with electric tramlines. Their opponent replied that horse-drawn tram is much cheaper than electric lines and it's necessary to develop horse-tram for the poorer residents of the city suburbs. As a result, merchants were in the minority, and was built only one horse-drawn tram line (1 meter wide).

The testing trip at horse-drawn tramline was on May 12, 1908. This line was put into operation on July 28, 1908. This route linked St. Tikhon street (now Ulyanov street) and Trinity Square (now territory of Linguistic University); along the Small Pecherskaya street (now Piskunov street) and Big Pecherskaya street. The lenght of this line was 2.5 km. The tram cars were made by Belgian company "Oerlikon".

However, the era of horse-drawn tram was coming to the end. Comparing with electric lines, this line proved its ineffective. The quality of tram ways was bad, and derailment of tram cars was very common thing.

The tram network in Nizhny Novgorod was closed on May 1, 1919 due to October Revolution of 1917 and followed Civil War in Russia of 1918-1922. In 1923 horse-drawn tramline was electrified and reopened on November 28, 1923.

*Scheme of tram lines in 1917 (orange line - horse-drawn tram; black lines - railways; other color lines - electric tramlines and funicular lines):*








Wikipedia

*1908 - Ilskaya stanitsa (now Ilsky urban-type settlement), Krasnodar Region (closed in XX century):*

Ilsky is an urban-type settlement in Seversky Municipal District of the Krasnodar Region. Widely spread over the banks of the Il river, Ilsky urban-type settlement is considered the founding father of all settlements in the Seversky Municipal District. It was founded in 1863, much earlier than any other settlement or village. On 28 June 1863, following the Order of the Commander-in-Chief of Caucasian Army, the joint squadron of Seversk Dragoon Regiment started to erect the Ilskaya stanitsa (Cossack settlement). The first settlers came here on July 9, 1863. So this date is considered the founding day of Ilskiy urban-type settlement.

Cossacks who founded the stanitsa were coming mostly of their own free will: the government promised the settlers to provide numerous benefits, monetary compensation for the property left behind, and, above all, hereditary property land rights. Half of Cossack families (113 families) came from the Kuban Region of former Black Sea Army. They brought their cultural, domestic and building traditions. That is why bleached huts with reed roofs, shutters and nearby gardens became the most common architectural features here. In 1886, the first wooden school was erected, and the first typically planned school building appeared here in 1876. In 1896, the first ministerial Cossack school was built on the intersection of Victory and Soviet streets.

In 1864, mining engineer Friedrich von Koskull who was engaged in exploring the subsurface resources of the Kuban Region noted that there were some sources of petroleum in Ilskaya. But the government signed a contract with another person for exclusive oil production in the territory from Azov and Black Seas to Krasnodar. A man who saw the long-term prospects of the black gold extraction was Colonel of the Guards Ardalion Novosiltsev. Novosiltsev extracted his first oil near the Kudako River in 1866, and this was reported in newspaper "Russkiy Invalid" (issue No.59). The originator of the Soviet oil geology, academician Ivan Gubkin said about this event: "The Kudako Valley, a cradle of the Russian oil industry, gave the first in Russia and Caucasus oil gusher that produced 16.000 tons of oil". After the first contract, Novosiltsev signed the second one for eight years. Oil derricks soared up in the sky between Ilskaya and Kholmskaya stanitsas. And later on, the third lease contract for oil fields near Il, Sups and Chibiy rivers was signed. The contracts prohibited anybody except Novosiltsev to extract oil not only in the well-known oil-bearing regions but also in areas of possible oil deposits. These were not just words. Archival documents reported a case when some inhabitant of Ilskaya named Svistun was arrested and put to guardhouse for unauthorized taking oil in the oil gully.

The horse-drawn tram line (gauge - 1524 mm) from the rail station to the centre of Ilskaya stanitsa was opened in 1908. The date of its closing is unknown (probably, in 1920s or 1930s). In the Ilsko-Kholmsky District, 10 oil-production sites were allocated: five in August 1913, and another five in October 1917. Basing on these achievements and other factors, the communist organizations recommended Ilsky Council to apply to Presidium of Supreme Council of the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic for transformation of Ilskaya from stanitsa into the workers’ settlement. Under the Decree of the Presidium of Supreme Council of the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic dated August 14, 1947, Ilskaya stanitsa was transformed into the workers’ settlement Ilsky.

*November 14, 1909 - Pskov (closed in 1912):*

Pskov is an ancient city and the administrative center of Pskov Region, located in the northwest of Russia about 20 kilometers (12 miles) east from the Estonian border, on the Velikaya River. The name of the city, originally spelled "Pleskov", may be loosely translated as "[the town] of purling waters". Its earliest mention comes in 903, which records that Igor of Kiev married a local lady, St. Olga. Pskovians sometimes take this year as the city's foundation date, and in 2003 a great jubilee took place to celebrate Pskov's 1100th anniversary.

By the 14th century, the town functioned as the capital of a de-facto sovereign republic. Its most powerful force was the merchants who brought the town into the Hanseatic League. Pskov's independence was formally recognized by Novgorod in 1348. Several years later, the veche promulgated a law code (called the Pskov Charter) which was one of the principal sources of the all-Russian law code issued in 1497. For Russia, the Pskov Republic was a bridge towards Europe. For Europe, it was a western outpost of Russia and subject of numerous attacks throughout the history. Unbelievably, the kremlin (called by Pskovians the Krom) withstood 26 sieges in the 15th century alone. At one point, five stone walls ringed it, making the city practically impregnable. A local school of icon-painting flourished, and local masons were considered the best in Russia. Many peculiar features of Russian architecture were first introduced in Pskov.

Peter the Great's conquest of present-day Estonian and Latvian territories during the Great Northern War in the early 18th century spelled the end of Pskov's traditional role as a vital border fortress and a key to Russia's interior. As a consequence, the city's importance and well-being declined dramatically, although it has served as a capital of separate Pskov Governorate since 1777. It was here that the last Russian Emperor abdicated in March 1917.

The first horse-drawn tramline in Pskov Governorate was put into operation in 1890 in Cheryokha village. In December 1900, one of members of the electric committee published in the local newspaper "Helios" article with proposal to build an electric tramline, but it was ignored. In 1904 was built first power station in Pskov. The construction of tram network was started in 1904 and finished in 1906. The first tramline was built from the rail terminal to the Trade Square (now Lenin Square) and later to the salt barns at the Narva street (now Leon Pozemsky street) in Zapskovye District. However, due to lack of the necessary electrical power and tram cars an electric tramline was not put into operation.

The initiator of the opening of tram line was Pskov entrepreneur Georg Wickenheiser (1843-1914). He was born in Elsenz, Grand Duchy of Baden and moved in Pskov when he was 20 years old, with almost no money. He was engaged in sausage production and trade. In Pskov Wickenheiser made own business - he built apartment houses and cottages, organized water supply (1881), founded a brickyard and sawmill. In 1880s he built new pier, kursaal (sanatorium) and cottage houses in Cherokha village as well as horse-drawn tramline (1890) from the pier to the kursaal. Wickenheiser was nicknamed "Pskov American" for his pushfulness. He was died in 1914, few months before beginning of WWI.

Together with own son Karl, Georg Wickenheiser decided to open horse-drawn tram at the existing street railways. Wickenheiser's family paid their own money to buy tramcars, horses, and pledged to pay the workers as well as pay monthly rent into town treasury. On November 14, 1909 all six tram cars of horse-drawn line were put into operation and tram line (1 meter wide) was opened for public. This day was opened part of tramline from Trade Square (now Lenin Square) to the rail terminal, later was opened part leading in Zapskovye District. The total lenght of horse-drawn tramline was 4.2 km.

Horse-drawn tram in Pskov worked only during two years. In March 1907, city officials bought the power station and began working to increase its electric capacity to launch an electric tram. This problem was solved in 1910. The existing tram line was electrified and electric tram was put into operation on January 22, 1912.

*Pskov, Great street (now Soviet street):*








rus-biography

*Pskov, St. Sergius street (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*February 10, 1910 - *Mogilev, Belarus (closed in 1920);
*1914 - Abinskaya stanitsa (now Abinsk town), Krasnodar Region (closed in 1919):*

Abinsk is a town in Krasnodar Region, located 75 kilometers (47 miles) south-west of Krasnodar. The Abinskaya fortress was built in 1834 (during Caucasian War of 1817-1864) by the Lieutenant General Alexey Velyaminov at the territory of the former Shapsugs aul. In 1863 at this place was founded Abinskaya stanitsa (Cossack settlement). In 1962 Abinskaya stanitsa was transformed into the urban-type settlement Abinsky and in 1963 - into Abinsk town. Abinsk's economy includes food processing industry, production of building materials, metallurgical industry, extraction of oil, ricegrowing, cattle breeding and aviculture.

In 1914 industrialist-millionaire S. Kurguzov presented segment of railways, leading to the mill and creamery, to the stanitsa. On this line (1 meter wide) was opened horse-tram movement. It linked rail station and mill; across the present-day Pioneers street, Crimean street and International street. There was only one tram car. This line was closed for passangers in 1919 (according to unconfirmed information, it was used for cargo transportation before early-1930s).

*1915 - *Nizhyn, Ukraine (closed in 1919);
*1921 - Krymskaya stanitsa (now Krymsk town), Krasnodar Region (closed in 1932):*

Krymsk is a town in Krasnodar Region. It was founded in 1858 as the fortress Krymskaya, named after the Crimean Cossack Regiment. On July 6, 1862 was founded Krymskaya stanitsa (Cossack settlement). In 1866 begun extraction of oil in this region. The stanitsa was granted town status and given its present name a century later, in 1958. The town's railway station, however, retains the name Krymskaya.

Krymsk is known for its experimental plant-breeding station, which holds important scientific collections of, among other crops, green peas, sweetcorn, tomatoes, peppers, aubergines, cucumbers, apples, plums, peaches, pears, apricots, and strawberries. The station's stone fruit and quince collections are the largest and most important in Russia or any part of the former Soviet Union. Of the 9000 accessions of Prunus, about 5000 to 6000 are wild species and forms, 500 to 1000 local varieties, and 2000 to 3000 cultivars and breeding materials. The station is also known for the creation of fruit-tree rootstocks, which are named after the town + a number (e.g. Krymsk 1, Krymsk 2, etc.).

In 1914 was drafted the project of construction of electric tramline in Krymskaya stanitsa, but it was never realized. In 1921 was opened 3-km horse-drawn tramline from the rail station to the centre of stanitsa; along the present-day Marshal Grechko street, Lenin street and Demyan Bedny street. This line was closed in 1932.

*1926 - Irbit, Sverdlovsk Region (closed in 1933):*

Irbit is a town in Sverdlovsk Region, located about 203 km from Yekaterinburg by train or 250 km by car on the right bank of the Nitsa River. Founded in 1631 as Irbeyevskaya Sloboda, its name was changed in 1662 to Irbit. It was granted official town status by Catherine the Great in 1775 for the town's loyalty to the Empress during the Pugachev uprising of 1773–1774. The following year she awarded the town its official crest. In the 19th century, the Irbit fair was an important event for the trade in Siberian fur and Chinese tea.

Soviet power in Irbit was set on January 28, 1918. During Soviet times in Irbit were built motorcycle plant, glass factory, chemical-pharmaceutical factory, brickyard, garment factory, etc. The only one horse-drawn tramline on territory of the former Soviet Union was opened in Irbit in 1926. It was closed in 1933.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SUMMARY:*

The tram systems has appeared in Russian Empire later than in Europe and North America. Despite this, the tram was a rapidly developed in the cities of Russian Empire. Here is popular Russian joke of these times:

_- You would not believe me! Last week I was been in Berdychiv and met Karl Marx in a tram!
- It's impossible!!! Does Berdychiv has tram system????!!!!!_

In 1890 (when the electric tram lines were only in the few world cities and horse-drawn tram was most popular kind of urban rail transport), the total length of the horse-tram lines was the follow:
United States - 8955.8 km;
Geramny - 1286 km;
*Russian Empire - near 600 km;*
Netherlands - 592 km;
France - 508 km;
Belgium - 404 km;
Great Britain - 343 km;
Italy - 223 km;
Austro-Hungary - 222 km;
Denmark - 61 km;
Switzerland - 28 km.

However, with the advent of the electric lines horse-drawn tram has lost its leading role. During first decades, horse-drawn tram was trying to be competitive, using lobbying and legislation. However, the advantages of the electric tram were too obvious. In Russia, horse-drawn tram finally vanished from the urban streets after the October Revolution, due to starvation and the use of horses for military purposes.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*HISTORY OF TRAM IN RUSSIA*

*(DEVOTED TO THE BRIGHT MEMORY OF RUSSIAN TRAM)*

*PART TWO - FROM HORSES TO ELECTRIC POWER*

As many city streets were not paved at that time, normal carriages pulled by horses were often hindered by wet, muddy, or snowy conditions. One of the advantages of the horsecar tram over earlier forms of transit was the low rolling resistance of metal wheels on steel rails, allowing animals to haul a greater load for a given effort even in poor weather conditions. Problems included the fact that each animal could only work so many hours per day, had to be housed, groomed, fed and cared for day in and day out, and produced prodigious amounts of manure, which the streetcar company had to dispose of. Since a typical horse pulled a car for perhaps a dozen miles a day and worked for four or five hours, many systems needed ten or more horses for each horsecar.

*1898, St. Petersburg. Horse-drawn tram cars at the courtyard of depot:*








Виталий Виталий

*1898, St. Petersburg. Horse-tram staff before starting work:*








aleks-dralo

*1898, St. Petersburg. Horse-tram workers near own office:*








aleks-dralo


----------



## AlekseyVT

Trams subsequently developed in numerous cities, including Paris (since 1855), London (1861), Berlin (1865), Southampton (1879), Tokyo (1882), Melbourne (1885), Kyoto (1895), Seoul (1899) and Hong Kong (1904). Faster and more comfortable than the omnibus, trams had a high cost of operation because they were pulled by horses. That is why mechanical drives were rapidly developed, with steam power in 1830s, and electricity after 1881, when "Siemens" presented the electric drive at the International Electricity Exhibition in Paris.

*OTHERS TYPES OF PROPULSION*

*I) STEAM*

The first mechanical trams were powered by steam. Generally, there were two types of steam tram. The first and most common had a small steam locomotive (called a tram engine in the UK) at the head of a line of one or more carriages, similar to a small train. Systems with such steam trams included Christchurch, New Zealand (1880-1914); Sydney, Australia (1879-1910); other city systems in New South Wales; Munich, Germany (1883-1900). Steam tramways also were used on the suburban tramway lines around Milan (from 1878); the last Gamba de Legn tramway ("Peg-Leg" in Milanese) ran on the Milan-Magenta-Castano Primo route in late 1958.

The other style of steam tram had the steam engine in the body of the tram, referred to as a tram engine or steam dummy. The most notable system to adopt such trams was in Paris. French-designed steam trams also operated in Rockhampton, in the Australian state of Queensland between 1909 and 1939. Stockholm, Sweden, had a steam tram line at the island of Södermalm between 1887 and 1901. A major drawback of this style of tram was the limited space for the engine, so that these trams were usually underpowered.

A steam dummy or dummy engine, in the United States of America and Canada, was a steam engine enclosed in a wooden box structure made to resemble a railroad passenger coach. Steam dummies had some popularity in the first decades of railroading in the U.S., from the 1830s but passed from favor after the Civil War.

It was thought that the more familiar appearance of a coach presented by a steam dummy, as compared to a conventional engine, would be less likely to frighten horses when these trains had to operate in city streets. Later it was discovered that it was actually the noise and motion of the operating gear of a steam engine that frightened horses, rather than the unfamiliar outlines of a steam engine. Many steam dummies were simply locomotives enclosed in coach's clothing, but some combined an actual railroad coach in the same body with the locomotive, creating an all-in-one vehicle that was a predecessor of later self-propelled rail cars, usually powered by electricity or petrol.

The first steam-driven tramline was opened in New Orleans, United States. Planning for the line began in 1831, and work began in 1833. Service began on January 13, 1835, originally without a dedicated right-of-way (it ran on public streets) although one was eventually established in the neutral ground (the median). Passenger and freight cars were hauled by steam locomotive.

As the area along the line became more urbanized, objections to the soot and noise produced by the locomotive increased, and transport was switched to cars that were powered by horses and mules. For decades in the late 19th century, desire for a mode of transit more swift and powerful than horses but without the disruptive effects of locomotives resulted in a number of systems being tried out. Experimental systems included overhead cables propulsion (with a cable clamp patented by Pierre Gustave Toutant Beauregard in 1869 later being adapted for the San Francisco cable car system), and several innovative designs by Dr. Emile Lamm, including ammonia engines, a "Chlorine of Calcium Engine", and most successfully the Lamm Fireless Engine which not only propelled pairs of cars along the line in the 1880s but was adopted by the street railways of Paris.

The second steam-driven tramline was been in Louisville, Kentucky (1838-1844) before replacing by horse-drawn tram system (1844-1901). In the steam locomotive era, tram engines had to comply with certain legal requirements, although these varied from country to country:
1) The engine must be governed to a maximum speed of 10 miles per hour (8 mph in the UK);
2) No steam or smoke may be emitted;
3) It must be free from noise produced by blast or clatter;
4) The machinery must be concealed from view at all points above 4 inches from rail level.

To avoid smoke, the fuel used was coke, rather than coal. To prevent visible emission of steam, two opposite systems were used:
1) condensing the exhaust steam and returning the condensate to the water tank;
2) superheating the exhaust steam to make it invisible.

Henry Hughes of the Falcon Works, Loughborough started building tram engines in 1876. His engines were of the saddle-tank type and exhaust steam was condensed in a tank under the footplate by jets of cold water from the saddle-tank.

"Kitson & Co." started to build tram engines in 1878. They used a roof-mounted, air-cooled, condenser of thin copper tubes in which the exhaust steam was condensed. This is rather like the radiator on a modern road vehicle. The air-cooled system eventually became standard for steam tram engines.

William Wilkinson of Wigan patented the superheating system about 1881. It now seems bizarre to superheat steam after, rather than before, use because it would involve considerable waste of fuel. Despite this, the Wilkinson system was popular for a time and engines of the Wilkinson type continued to be built up to about 1886.

*STEAM-DRIVEN TRAM IN RUSSIA*

Steam-driven trams were also used in several cities of the Russian Empire. The first line of steam-driven tram in Russia was built between Odessa and popular coastal resort area Big Fontain.

*1) July 23, 1881 -* Odessa, Ukraine (closed in October 1913):
Odessa - Big Fontain (July 23, 1881 - October 1912);
Odessa - Khajibeyskiy Liman (1893 - October 1913);
*2) 1882 - St. Petersburg (closed on August 26, 1922):*

The first experiments with steam engines "Scania" (Denmark), designed for urban railways, were held in 1877 at Vasilyevsky Island. In 1878 the Nevsky Suburban Horse-Railwaу Society was established with headquarters at #160 Nevsky Avenue, servicing the areas around Shlisselburg Road from Nicholas Rail Terminal, now Moscow Rail Terminal (at Znamenskaya Square, now Uprising Square) to the Murzinka Village, with a depot in Alexandrovskoe Village. Originally pulled by horses, it was replaced with steam-driven trams in 1882-1898.

In 1880 there were experiments with using of steam locomotives at the lines of horse-drawn tram. Steam locomotives "Scania" (Denmark) and "Baldwin" (USA) were found to be unsuitable for use in climatic conditions of St. Petersburg. In August 1881 were held experiments with using of steam locomotives "Krauss" (Germany) at the Forest Line of horse-drawn tram. This year has started an experienced using of the steam-driven tram with passengers on the Nevskaya Suburban Horse-Drawn Line. Steam traction was introduced in 1882 along the Nevskaya Horse-Drawn Line on the route from Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) to Semyannikov Plant (now Nevsky Machine-Building Plant at Obukhovskaya Defence Avenue). Three locomotive engines operated on Sundays and holidays. The train was comprised of four or five carriages (one wagon was drawn to Fisher village, where was located Semyannikov Plant). In April 1884 three more steam locomotives were put into operation. From 1884, the tram ran regularly from Znamenskaya Square to the Imperial Glassworks (near present-day Professor Kachalov street). In 1898 steam locomotives begun to operate at whole route of Nevskaya Suburban Line - from Znamenskaya Square to Murzinka Village, along the Old Nevsky Avenue, Shlisselburg Avenue and present-day Obukhovskaya Defence Avenue (parallel to Neva River). Seventeen locomotive engines made by "Krauss" (Germany) and "Cockerill" (Belgium) travelled along the line. The railway station was located on Znamenskaya Square, depot - at Alexandrovskoe Village (not preserved). Travel price for all route was 20 kopecks or 0.20 rubles (for comparison, travel price for horse-drawn tram was 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles). In 1913, the line came under the control of the city, including the tram-depot, workshops, 12 locomotives and 62 wagons. This line was fully electrified in 1922. On August 26, 1922 steam-driven tram made its last trip in St. Petersburg.

In October 1885 City Council allowed exploitation of the steam locomotives at the Forest Line of horse-drawn tram at the northern part of St. Petersburg. Eight steam locomotives were prepared to the work. In 1887, regular steam tram service was introduced along the Forest Line, from the Baron Willie Clinic (now Army Medical Academy) to Round Pond (near the 2nd Murinsky Avenue and Institute Avenue), along the Big St. Sampson Avenue. Steam engine had a number of advantages over the horsecars: higher speed, more power. But at the same time, those engines were very noisy. Steam expulsions caused fright of the passing horses. Due to resistance of the owners of horse-drawn tram system and appearance of the electric tram, there were no opened new lines of steam-driven tram - Forest Line was the last. In September 1902 this line passed under the control of the city. In November 1907 the route was extended from the Round Pond to the Polytechnical Institute (which was opened to students on October 14, 1902). In 1914, there were 16 steam locomotives serving the line, made by "Brown Company" (Switzerland), "Cockerill Company" (Belgium) and "Putilov Plant" (St. Petersburg, Russia). The horse-tram depot at the corner of Nyslott Lane and Forest Avenue was used as a station. In June 1914 steam-driven tram at the part of Forest Line (from 1st Murinsky Avenue to the Polytechnic Institute) was replaced with electric tram. Horse-driven trams were used between 1914 and 1916 at the other part of Forest Line (from Baron Willie Clinic to the 1st Murinsky Avenue, along the Big St. Sampson Avenue), but in 1916 it were again replaced with steam-driven trams due to lack of horses. The steam-driven traffic along the Forest Line stopped completely in 1918.

In 1892-1894, the Maritime Railway (New Village station - Sestroretsk town) and the Irinovskaya Railway (Okhta station - Rzhevka station - Irinovka settlement) were opened, leading to municipal tramlines. In 1926-28, the Irinovskaya Railway was transformed into a tramline. 

*Nevskaya Suburban Line of the steam-driven tram:*





*1900s. Nevskaya Suburban Line, Old Nevsky Avenue:*








Дмитрий Н. (колл.)

*1900s. Nevskaya Suburban Line, Old Nevsky Avenue. Alexander Nevsky Lavra on the background:*








babs71

*Shlisselburg Avenue:*








aroundspb

*Steam-driven tram at Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square):*








aroundspb

*Steam-driven tram (made in 1904 at Kolomna Plant, Russia):*








aroundspb


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Forest Line, 2nd Murinsky Avenue:*








Дмитрий Н. (колл.)

*1900s. Forest Line, Old Pargolovo Avenue (now Maurice Thorez Avenue):*








Дмитрий Н. (колл.)

*1900s. Forest Line, Big St. Sampson Avenue. Monument to Peter the Great (left) and St. Sampson's Cathedral (right):*








Дмитрий Н. (колл.)

*1910s. Steam-driven tram at Forest Line, Polytechnical street:*








Дмитрий Н. (колл.)

*1900s. Forest Line, Sosnovka Road:*








aroundspb

*Forest Line, Murinsky Avenue:*








Андрей Кравчук


----------



## AlekseyVT

In addition to the steam-driven tram, in St. Petersburg have been experimented with internal combustion engine (in those days it was known as "gas motor"). As the gas expulsions were cleaner than the steam expulsions, gas-driven trams were used on the Nevsky Avenue, main street of St. Petersburg.

*1900s. Exhibits at the Exposition in the building of City Council:*








babs71

*1901. Transport at Nevsky Avenue. Gas-drawn tram at the centre:*








babs71

*1900s. Gas-driven tram at Nevsky Avenue (with a wagon of horse-drawn tram):*








babs71

Since March 9 till March 31, 1899, in St. Petersburg were tested accumulator trams. However, it could not be used for a long time. For this reason, accumulator trams were never used for the permanent operation.

*1899, Nevsky Avenue:*








Андрей Кравчук


----------



## AlekseyVT

*3) July 29, 1886 - Moscow (closed in 1922):*

Two lines of the steam-driven trams were built in late 1880s by Belgian joint stock company “Main company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow and Russia”, during the construction of second tram network in Moscow (along the minor radial urban streets, along the Boulevard Ring and Garden Ring, as well at some suburban districts). It was built according to project of engineer Andrey Gorchakov - councilor of State, who was author of project of second tram network in Moscow. The first line of steam-driven tram (from Butyrskaya Outpost to village Petrovsko-Razumovskoe) was put into operation on July 29, 1886. It was between the Butyrskaya Outpost (near present-day Savyolovsky Rail Terminal) and Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy (now Russian State Agrarian University - Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev). The lenght of this line was 7.5 km. The train was comprised of five wagons (one wagon was drawn to Academy). There were 6 stops at this line - "Butyrskaya Outpost", "Butyrskaya street" (near 4th Vyatsky Lane), "Butyrsky Khutor", "Straw Watchtower" (near #2 Ivanovskaya street), "Ivanovsky Driveway" (near #9 Oaks street) and "Petrovskaya Academy" (near #50 Timiryazev street). In the beginning of 20th century was opened intermediate station - "Pyshkin Garden" (near #3 Kostyakov street). 

Travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles for the trip from Butyrskaya Outpost to the Straw Watchtower as well as for the trip from Straw Watchtower to the Petrovskaya Academy. Travel price for the trip by whole route was 10 kopecks. For comparison, at those times loaf of rye bread costs 2 kopecks, entrance to a public bath - 4 kopecks, soap - 1 kopeck, lunch - 10 kopecks. Students and teachers of the Petrovskaya Academy had discounts on the tickets. Steam-driven trams worked from 7:00am till 0:30am. For the steam-driven trams were built: long hangar, locksmithing shed, repair shed and water tower, designed by Vladimir Shukhov, the great Russian engineer who built a TV Tower at Shabolovka street and dozens of the other buildings in Moscow. At the tram stops were built wooden pavilions. After Revolution this line was electrified, and steam-driven tram was replaced with electric tram. In June 1922 solemnly decorated tram went triumphantly on its last journey. With songs and music, students and teachers of Academy accompanied it to retire. This line was fully electrified on July 1, 1922.

The second line of the steam-driven tram was put into operation in 1887. It was built between Kaluga Outpost (present-day Gagarin Square) and observation site at Sparrow Hills (in 19th century there was popular cottage area for summer resort). The total lenght of this line was ~ 2.5 km. There were used locomotive engines made by "Krauss" (Germany). The steam-driven trams at Sparrow Line were used till September 1911. This line was electrified on June 12, 1912.

Both lines of steam-driven tram were built in the Moscow outskirts. Those lines were laid near the urban forests and fields. During bad weather, the roads here were in improper condition. For this reason, horse-drawn tram was not acceptable for those areas - horses were sticking in mud. However, due to noise, steam, smoke and sparks, heavy steam-driven trams were not used in the central part of Moscow with its narrow streets and wooden houses.

*Scheme of Moscow tramlines in 1891-1901. Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line, Red arrows - Sparrow Line:*








Дмитрий Н. (колл.)

*1900s, Sparrow Hills:*








oldmos

*June 6, 1899. Steam-driven tram at Sparrow Hills. Imperial pavilion on the background (built in 1896, not preserved):*








mostramway

*June 6, 1899. Steam-driven tram at Sparrow Hills:*








Aviateur


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1894, Petrovskaya Line:*








oldmos

*1898, Petrovskaya Line:*








oldmos

*1900s. Petrovskaya Line, Dmitrov Highway:*








oldmos

*Petrovskaya Line:*








msk-timiriaz

*1901, Petrovskaya Line:*








oldmos

*St. Nicholas Church and tram stop "Straw Watchtower":*








msk-timiriaz

*1890s-1900s. Tram stop "Ivanovsky Driveway":*








dedushkin1


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900. Terminus station near Moscow Agricultural Academy:*








oldmos

*1900s, 5th Corps ("Farm") of the Moscow Agricultural Academy:*








msk-timiriaz

*Petrovskaya Line. Shukhov's water tower on the background:*








msk-timiriaz

*1903. Petrovskaya Line, hangar:*








msk-timiriaz

*1903. Petrovskaya Line, hangar:*








msk-timiriaz

*Moscow Agricultural Academy. View from the St. Peter and Paul Cathedral:*








msk-timiriaz

*June 1922. Last trip of the steam-driven tram. Solemn farewell:*








msk-timiriaz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Timiryazev street. Electric line at rail mound is reminder about the steam-driven tram:*








Вива

*5th Corps ("Farm") of the Timiryazev Academy:*








Dmitry Nikolaev

*Timiryazev Academy:*








olgalytaeva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*4) October 6, 1889 -* Baku, Azerbaijan (closed in 1894);
*5) February 19, 1892 -* Kyiv, Ukraine (closed in 1904);
*6) 1894 -* Sloviansk, Ukraine (closed in 1941);
*7) 1907 -* Akkerman (now Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi), Ukraine (closed in 1930);
*8) 1912 -* Ķemeri (Jūrmala), Latvia (closed in 1915);
*9) 1914 -* Kaunas, Lithuania (closed in 1936);
*10) 1915 - Yeysk, Krasnodar Region (closed in 1918):*

Yeysk is a port, resort town and the administrative center of Yeysky District of Krasnodar Region. It is situated on the shore of The Gulf of Taganrog in the Sea of Azov. The town is build primarily on Yeya Spit, which separates the Yeya River from the Sea of Azov. The town was founded in 1848 by Prince Mikhail Vorontsov in accordance with a royal order from the Emperor of Russia.

Yeysk is known for its mineral waters and its medicinal mud baths. This mud is brought from the neighbouring Lake Khanskoye. The town has a number of parks, a sanatorium, several recreation centers, hotels, and beaches. The bathing season lasts from May until September. Yesk offers a variety of attractions, restaurants, open-air cafes, clubs, bars, and discos. The most popular resort area in Yeysk is Dolgaya Spit, near the village of Dolzhanskaya.

Yeysk Railway was built between 1908 and 1911. It was opened on July 24, 1911. In 1910-1911, for transporting of the sand and seashells, from Yeysk rail station to the quarry at Yeya Spit was laid rail line (1 meter wide). As a result of intensive extraction of natural limestone, natural dam of Yeya Spit was weakened. On March 25, 1914, due to storm and washout of the Isthmus, Yeya Spit was been divided on two parts - coastal part and so-called Green Island. In 1915 "Joint stock company of Yeysk Railway" opened passenger steam-driven tram line from the Yeysk rail station to the beach at Yeya Spit. There was used one locomotive engine with three passenger wagons. During resort seasons it carried 59000 passengers per year. This line was closed for passengers in 1918.

*Yeysk station of the North Caucasus Railway:*








Wikipedia

*Yeya Spit:*








Эдуард

*Green Island:*








emakfa


----------



## AlekseyVT

*11) September 1915 -* Tallinn-Kolpi, Estonia (closed on September 14, 1931);
*12) June 11, 1922 - Staraya Russa, Novgorod Region (closed on October 1, 1923):*

Staraya Russa is an old Russian town located 99 km (61.5 miles) south of Veliky Novgorod. It is the administrative center of Starorussky District of Novgorod Region and a wharf on the Polist River (Lake Ilmen basin). It is the third largest town in Novgorod Region.

Thought to have originated in the mid-10th century, Staraya Russa was first mentioned in chronicles for the year 1076 as one of three main towns of the Novgorod Republic, alongside Pskov and Ladoga. Its name is derived from the time of the Varangians, who called themselves Rus and settled in the vicinity to control important trade routes leading from Novgorod to Polotsk and Kyiv. After Pskov became independent, Russa, located in Shelon pyatina, became the most important town and trade centre of the Novgorod Republic except for the Novgorod itself; by the end of the 15th century it contained about 1000 homesteads. Brine springs made the saltworks principal business activity in the town that was the biggest centre of salt industry in the Novgorod Land.

The wooden fortifications of Russa burned to ashes in 1190 and 1194 and was replaced by the stone fortress after the last fire. In 1478, it was incorporated into Muscovy together with Novgorod. The word Staraya (Old) was prefixed to the name in the 15th century, to distinguish it from newer settlements called Russa. When Ivan the Terrible ascended the throne, Staraya Russa was a populous city. During the Time of Troubles (1598-1613) it was held by Polish brigands and heavily depopulated. Only 38 people lived there in 1613.

In 1824, Russian Emperor Alexander I created the so-called military settlements near Staraya Russa, which would be a stage for an uprising in 1831 as part of the Cholera Riots. The town was fictionalized as Skotoprigonievsk in Dostoyevsky's novel "The Brothers Karamazov" (1879–1880). The Soviet authority in Staraya Russa was established on November 18, 1917.

Staraya Russa is a balneologic resort, celebrated for its mineral springs used for baths, drinking, and inhalations; medicinal silt mud of the Lake Verkhneye and Lake Sredneye and mud from artificial reservoirs. A summer residence of the Russian novelist Fyodor Dostoevsky, who wrote there his novels "The Brothers Karamazov" and "The Possessed", is open to visitors as a museum. The ancient monuments include the Transfiguration Monastery, with a cathedral built in 70 days in 1198, partly rebuilt in the 15th century, and several 17th-century buildings and churches. The principal city cathedral (1678) is dedicated to the Resurrection of Christ. Other notable churches are consecrated to St. George (1410, family temple of the Dostoevsky family), Mina the Martyr (14th century), and the Holy Trinity (1676).

The plans to build a tram line in Staraya Russa were before the beginning of WWI. In 1915, due to threat of German occupation of Latvia, all tram equipment (including locomotiv engine and wagons) was evacuated from Ķemeri resort (44 km from Riga) to the other resort town - Staraya Russa. This equipment didn't use till 1918, when it was decided to build electric tram system in Staraya Russa. The town was in need of public transport as its population was increased, but there was no food for horses. The construction of tram line was started in October 1919. However, due to effects of WWI and Russian Civil War (economic problems, delay loans, lack of experience) construction was take five years. The construction works were held under leadership of engineer Roman Bishard.

The 2-km line (1 meter wide) of steam-driven tram in Staraya Russa was built between rail station and balneologic resort, along the Karl Liebknecht street, Lenin street and Karl Marx street. Due to delaying with construction of electric tram network, it was decided to put into operation steam-driven tram before full completion of works. It was opened on June 11, 1922. Locomotive engine "Arthur Koppel" (which was made in 1911) with two passenger wagons travelled along the line. It worked during two resort seasons, till October 1, 1923. After this it was replaced with electric tram, which was put into operation on July 6, 1924.

*Staraya Russa station of the October Railway:*








tatiana 3010

*End of 19th century. Hotel and Muravyov source in Staraya Russa:*








Wikipedia

*1924. Electrification of tram line in Staraya Russa:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*II) CABLE-PULLED*

The next type of tram was the cable car, which sought to reduce labour costs and the hardship on animals. Cable cars are pulled along the track by a continuously moving cable running at a constant speed that individual cars grip and release to stop and start. The power to move the cable is provided at a site away from the actual operation. The first cable car line in the United States was tested in San Francisco, California, in 1873.

The Clay Street Hill Railroad was the first successful cable hauled street railway. It was located on Clay Street, a notably steep street in San Francisco in California, and first operated in August 1873.

The promoter of the line was Andrew Smith Hallidie (1836-1900), and the engineer was William Eppelsheimer (1842-?). Accounts differ as to exactly how involved Hallidie was in the inception of the Clay Street Hill Railway. One version has him taking over the promotion of the line when the original promoter, Benjamin Brooks, failed to raise the necessary capital. In another version, Hallidie was the instigator, inspired by a desire to reduce the suffering incurred by the horses that hauled streetcars up Jackson Street, from Kearny to Stockton Street.

There is also doubt as to when exactly the first run of the cable car occurred. The franchise required a first run no later than August 1, 1873, however at least one source reports that the run took place a day late, on August 2, but that the city chose not to void the franchise. Some accounts say that the first gripman hired by Hallidie looked down the steep hill from Jones and refused to operate the car, so Hallidie took the grip himself and ran the car down the hill and up again without any problems. The line involved the use of grip cars, which carried the grip that engaged with the cable, towing trailer cars. The design was the first to use such grips.

The Clay Street line started regular service on September 1, 1873 and was a financial success. In 1888, it was absorbed into the Sacramento-Clay line of the Ferries and Cliff House Railway, and it subsequently became a small part of the San Francisco cable car system. Today none of the original line survives. However grip car 8 from the line has been preserved, and is now displayed in the San Francisco Cable Car Museum.

Currently cable car system is an icon of San Francisco, California. The cable car system forms part of the intermodal urban transport network operated by the San Francisco Municipal Railway, or "Muni" as it is better known. Cable cars operate on two routes from downtown near Union Square to Fisherman's Wharf, and a third route along California Street. While the cable cars are used to a certain extent by commuters, their small service area and premium fares for single rides make them more of a tourist attraction. They are among the most significant tourist sites in the city, along with Alcatraz Island and Fisherman's Wharf.

It is the only transportation system listed on the National Register of Historic Places.

The second city to operate cable trams was Dunedin in New Zealand, from February 24, 1881 to March 2, 1957. In Dresden, Germany, in 1901 an elevated suspended cable car following the Eugen Langen one-railed floating tram system started operating. Cable Cars operated on Highgate Hill in North London and Kennington to Brixton Hill in South London. They also worked around "Upper Douglas" in the Isle of Man, Cable Car 72/73 being the sole survivor of the fleet.

Cable cars suffered from high infrastructure costs, since an expensive system of cables, pulleys, stationary engines and vault structures between the rails had to be provided. They also require strength and skill to operate, to avoid obstructions and other cable cars. The cable had to be dropped at particular locations and the cars coast, for example when crossing another cable line. Breaks and frays in the cable, which occurred frequently, required the complete cessation of services over a cable route, while the cable was repaired. After the development of electrically powered trams, the more costly cable car systems declined rapidly.

Cable cars were especially effective in hilly cities, because the cable laid in the tracks physically pulled the car up the hill at a strong, steady pace, as opposed to the low-powered steam dummies trying to chug up a hill at almost a crawl, or worse a horse-drawn trolley trying to pull a load up a hill. This concept partially explains their survival in San Francisco. However, the most extensive cable system in the U.S. was in Chicago, a much flatter city (since January 28, 1882 till October 21, 1906). The largest cable system in the world, in the city of Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, had at its peak 592 trams running on 74 kilometres of track (it worked since November 11, 1885 till October 26, 1940).

The San Francisco cable cars, though significantly reduced in number, continue to perform a regular transportation function, in addition to being a tourist attraction. A single line also survives in Wellington, New Zealand (rebuilt in 1979 as a funicular but still called the "Wellington Cable Car").

*Powell-Hyde line cable car passing by Lombard Street on Russian Hill, San Francisco:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*III) PETROL-DRIVEN TRAMS IN RUSSIA*

In few Russian cities were used petrol-driven trams.

*1) April 4, 1912 - Yekaterinodar (now Krasnodar)-Pashkovskaya stanitsa (closed in 1914):*

Pashkovsky is a microdistrict at the south-east of Krasnodar city. The main international airport serving Krasnodar is known as Pashkovsky Airport. It's located north-east of Pashkovsky microdistrict.

Pashkovsky kurin (settlement) of a Black Sea Cossack Host was founded in 1794. In 1821 there were 165 houses in the settlement. In 1842 Pashkovsky kurin was renamed into Pashkovskaya stanitsa (Cossack settlement). Since 1940 till 1953 stanitsa was centre of Pashkovsky District. On April 15, 1958 Pashkovskaya stanitsa was transformed into the workers’ settlement Pashkovsky. In 2004 urban-type settlement Pashkovsky became the microdistrict of Krasnodar city.

In 1908 was established "First Russian partnership of the electric-motor tram Yekaterinodar-Pashkovskaya" and was approved the project of construction of a new line between Krasnodar (which was known as Yekaterinodar till December 7, 1920) and Pashkovskaya stanitsa. On July 14, 1910 City Council signed contract with "Russian partnership". After this was started construction of single-track Pashkovskaya Line (1 meter wide) from the Red street to the Pashkovsky Deadend, along the Gogol street, Railway street, Mountain street (now Vishnyakova street), Stavropol street and Peter the Great street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya street). It was opened on April 4, 1912. The lenght of this line was 12.8 km, including 10.7 km of suburban part. There were used 4 tram cars, which were serving by Pashkovskoe depot. 

On July 30, 1914 City Council signed new contract with "Russian partnership", which established specific dates for the electrification of existing Pashkovskaya Line, for construction of branch to the rail station and for the organization of two urban routes. The urban part of this line was electrified on December 27, 1914. This day was opened two-track line from Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) to the Wide street (now Shevchenko street). In 1915 was electrified suburban part of Pashkovskaya Line and petrol-driven trams were replaced with electric trams. On August 3, 1915 was opened branch of this line to the rail terminal. 

There were three routes:
1) Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa (suburban route);
2) Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) - Wide street (now Shevchenko street) (urban route);
3) Nicholas Avenue (now Red street) - rail terminal (urban route).

On June 2, 1920 Pashkovskaya Line was municipalized and was included in the urban tram system of Yekaterinodar. In 1948-1949 the gauge of this line was changed from 1000 mm to 1524 mm.

*1911. Nuremberg, Germany. MAN petrol-driven tram for Pashkovskaya Line:*








Solar

*1912. Petrol-driven tram in Yekaterinodar (now Krasnodar):*








Андрей Кравчук

*1912-1914. Pashkovskaya Line, Mountain street (now Vishnyakova street):*








Solar

*Krasnodar, tram route #5 to Pashkovsky microdistrict:*








Александров Николай

*Terminus station "Pashkovsky settlement":*








Ищенко Никита


----------



## AlekseyVT

*CHELYABINSK REGION - METRO AND LITTLE BIT OFFTOPIC*

*August 2011. Chelyabinsk city:*








raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro construction in Chelyabinsk. 

List of stations (from west to east): "Prospekt Pobedy" ("Victory Avenue"), "Torgovy Tsentr" ("Trade Center"), "Ploshchad Revolyutsii" ("Revolution Square") and "Komsomolskaya Ploshchad" ("Komsomol Square");
Green lines - projected tunnels;
Blue lines - tunnels, which were built by the tunnel boring machine "Lovat";
Blue arrow - current position of the tunnel boring machine;
Purple lines - tunnels, which were built drilling and blasting method;
Blue rectangle - "Komsomol Square", which was built in "black variant":*








raskalov-vit

*Tunnel from depot to the "Komsomol Square" station:*








raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit

*This tunnel was built by the boring machine:*








raskalov-vit

*This part was built drilling and blasting method:* 








raskalov-vit


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Future station "Trade Center":*








raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit

*Future escalator tunnel (left):*








raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit


----------



## AlekseyVT

*And little bit offtopic (sorry, but I could not miss it):*








raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit

*Koelga marble quarry in Chelyabinsk Region. Many famous buildings in Moscow, including Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, White House of Goverment and dozens Moscow Metro stations are faced with Koelga marble:*








raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit









raskalov-vit


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*August 30, 2011. Construction of the own exit of the station "Spasskaya" ("Savior"), which was opened on March 7, 2009:*








karhu









karhu









karhu


----------



## AlekseyVT

karhu









karhu









karhu


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*August 23, 2011. Construction of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), which planned to be open next year:*








karhu









photopolygon









photopolygon

*Mosaic panel "Neva":*








photopolygon









photopolygon









photopolygon


----------



## AlekseyVT

photopolygon









photopolygon









photopolygon


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD*

*September 1, 2011. Construction of the cableway Nizhny Novgorod-Bor across Volga River:*








mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Nizhny Novgorod station:*








mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

mpetrov-nn

*Supports:*








mpetrov-nn

*Future warehouse of the cabins:*








mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

*There will be use 30 cabins for the first time. In the future this number can be increase till 50 cabins:*








mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn

*Living complex "Squadron" near the station:*








mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn

*There is small balcony:*








mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Pechersk Ascension Monastery in Nizhny Novgorod:*








mpetrov-nn

*Bor Glassworks of the "Asahi Glass Company":*








mpetrov-nn

*Mother Volga:*








mpetrov-nn

*Support T10:*








mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn

*All supports on one line:*








mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Before FIFA World Cup 2018 in Nizhny Novgorod, here will be built Metro station "Sennaya Ploshchad" ("Hay Square"):*








mpetrov-nn

*Future warehouse and ski jumping hill:*








mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn

*Electronic tachometer:*








mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

mpetrov-nn









mpetrov-nn


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*September 2, 2011. Solemn opening of the underpass, where will be located future entrance to the Metro station "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin Library"):*








mostovik









mostovik









mostovik

*In the centre - Leonid Polezhayev, Governor of Omsk Region (since 1991):*








mostovik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kremlin funicular:*








Link









Link









NN

*View at the Lower Market Line and Volga River:*








Maxim Dmitriev

*Portal of the tunnel:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, tramcar on the territory of Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin. Archangel Michael Cathedral:*








tramnn

*1900s. Tramcar near Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin:*








tramnn

*Big Intercession street. Dmitry Tower of Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin on the background (this tower was rebuilt during adapting for Art Museum on the eve of All-Russia Industrial and Art Exhibition 1896):*








Maxim Dmitriev

*1900s, Kremlin-Monastery Line. Big Intercession street:*








ЁжикНН

*1900s. Kremlin-Monastery Line, Big Intercession street. The building of Gentry Assembly at right side (now Palace of Culture named after Yakov Sverdlov):*








TatroNik555

*1913, Kremlin-Monastery Line. Big Intercession street:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Big Intercession street:*








retromoscow

*1900s. Big Intercession street:*








yahooeu

*1900s, Big Intercession street. Nicholas Drama Theatre (now State Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky) at left. The new building was built for the All-Russia Industrial and Art Exhibition 1896:*








yahooeu

*1913. Gentry Assembly at the crossing of Big Intercession street and Gentry street (now October street):*








nizhnyfoto

*1913. State Bank at Big Intercession street:*








nizhnyfoto

*1900s. Tramcar at the crossing of Big Intercession and Small Intercession streets:*








yahooeu

*1900s, New Market Square (now Gorky Square):*








Maxim Dmitriev


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1996, Nativity street. Historical parade devoted to the 100-anniversary of Nizhny Novgorod tram:*








Rave Speeder

*2004, City Day. The replica of "Oerlikon" tram at Belinsky street:*








Евгений Хвалынский

*It was made for the Gleb Panfilov's film "Forbidden people" based on Maxim Gorky's novel "Mother" (1990 Cannes Film Festival's Award for Best Artistic Contribution):*








Евгений Хвалынский

*2005, replica of "Oerlikon" tram in tram depot №1. Salon of tramcar:*








Сергей Орлов

*2006. Trailer for 2-car "Oerlikon" tram:*








Антон Буслов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2011, Nativity street. On May 20, 2011, to the 115-anniversary of Nizhny Novgorod tram, MTV-82 four-axle tramcar (was been in production since 1947) was put into operation by "excursion route" №1E (from Staple area along Nativity street to the Annunciation Square). It planned to be used during summer of 2011:*








Антон Буслов

*May 20, 2011. Museum tram at Gunpowder Descent. View at Volga River:*








TatroNik555

*May 20, 2011. First day of museum tram at excursion route:*








Антон triangel

*May 20, 2011. Museum tram at Nativity street:*








Лайонел

*May 20, 2011. Museum tram at People's Unity Square. Monument to Minin and Pozharsky in the centre of square (nearly exact copy of the Moscow's monument near the St. Basil Cathedral at Red Square):*








TatroNik555

*The historical site - Nativity of St. John the Baptist Church. Here in 1611 Kuzma Minin appealed to the people of Nizhny Novgorod to raise a Volunteer Army against the Polish-Lithuanian aggressors. It led to creation of Volunteer Army, cleaning of the Moscow and other Russian cities from Polish-Lithuanian occupants in 1612, end of the "Time of Troubles" and the establishment the rule of the Romanov Dynasty in 1613:*








71-605


----------



## miniribbet

Thanks for posting this info. I had seen one of the posted photos of the Frozen River Trolley in a very old newspaper several years ago and had always wanted to see more info on this very interesting subject. The fact that it was narrow gauge is also very interesting.

Thanks for sharing!
Andy


----------



## MareCar

How about posting some pictures of how they look today, instead of just history?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Andy,* many thanks!



MareCar said:


> How about posting some pictures of how they look today, instead of just history?


1) I wrote in my first post that this topic is about the history of the tram. If forumers do not like this format (what is very understandable), they can ignore this thread.
2) I'm plan to describe actual (sad) picture of Russian tram transport in the last chapter (part). After this, I will switch on actual news. Before this, we can post present-day pictures in the RUSSIA | Urban Transport Compilation (thread about actual transport news).
3) For me, it's interesting history of development of tram in general. However, if such format is not interesting to anybody, let's stop and close this thread.

Point.


----------



## MareCar

It is interesting, and you can do what ever you want, it's not up to anyone to decide. I just figured a few pictures of how they look like today could be interesting.


----------



## AlekseyVT

MareCar said:


> How about posting some pictures of how they look today, instead of just history?


*Specially for you:*

*Majority of tramcars in Nizhny Novgorod are old Tatra T3SUs:*








Антон triangel









Rai









АЛЕКСАНЧЕГ

*Also, there are many KTM models from Ust-Katav Tram Mechanical Factory (Chelyabinsk Region). Here is 71-619КТ:*








TatroNik555

*Since 2007 about 40 Tatra T3SUs were upgraded in Moscow Repair Plant and turned into Tatra T3SU КВР ТРЗs:*








дмитрий из нн


----------



## AlekseyVT

*However, in recent years in Nizhny Novgorod arrived few new models:*

*1) 71-154 (LM-2008) from St. Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory (one of newest Russian-made models):*








Сергей Филатов









KIRILLZ90









KIRILLZ90









KIRILLZ90









KIRILLZ90









РаРиТет









tsl946









Антон triangel


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2) 71-407 (made in 2009) from "Uraltransmash" (IMHO - not bad):*








IAGSoft









АЛЕКСАНЧЕГ









Владислав Александров









tsl946


----------



## AlekseyVT

*3) Ohhhh, guys.... It's my love  71-623 from Ust-Katav Tram Mechanical Factory (Chelyabinsk Region). The most perfect among all Russian models:*








Сергей Филатов









Сергей Филатов

*I'm, however, more love this tramcar in its traditional orange color. It's look more perfectly. But red-white option is also not bad:*








Антон triangel









Антон triangel


----------



## AlekseyVT

ode of bund said:


> Please post some pictures of Moscow trolley-buses on bridges, overpasses, underpasses, via-ducts, and tunnels, I am really interested in seeing those.:clown:


*And specially for trolleybus fans - new models of trolleybus, which were started to run in Nizhny Novgorod in 2010:*

*BKM-321 (Belkommunmash manufacture in Minsk, Belarus):*








BlackShark









BlackShark

*TrolZa-5265 "Megapolis" (JSC "Trolza" in Engels, Russia):*








BlackShark

*VMZ-5298.01-50 "Avangard" (VMZ Mechanical Plant in Vologda, Russia):*








BlackShark


----------



## historyworks

MareCar said:


> It is interesting, and you can do what ever you want, it's not up to anyone to decide. I just figured a few pictures of how they look like today could be interesting.


You need to be patient and wait perhaps several months. As the OP said it is a chronological project. Don't give up AlekseyVT, some of us are following this with great interest.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*III) DEVELOPMENT OF ELECTRIC TRAMWAY IN RUSSIA (1896-1920)*

*So, in 1895 there were only two electric tram systems in Russian Empire - the permanent in Kyiv and seasonal "on-ice tram" in St. Petersburg. After opening of electric tram in Nizhny Novgorod (1896), this number began to increase.*

*3) June 26, 1897 - *Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk), Ukraine;
*4) July 25, 1897 - *Yelisavetgrad (now Kirovohrad), Ukraine;
*5) April 30, 1898 - Kursk:*

Kursk is a city and the administrative center of Kursk Region, located at the confluence of the Kur, Tuskar, and Seym Rivers. Archaeology indicates that the site of Kursk was settled in the 5th or 4th century BCE. The settlement was fortified and included Slavs at least as early as the eighth century CE. The first written record of Kursk is dated 1032. It was mentioned as one of Severian towns by Prince Igor in "The Tale of Igor's Campaign" (end of 12th century): "As to my Kurskers, they are famous knights — swaddled under war-horns, nursed under helmets, fed from the point of the lance; to them the trails are familiar, to them the ravines are known, the bows they have are strung tight, the quivers, unclosed, the sabers, sharpened; themselves, like gray wolves, they lope in the field, seeking for themselves honor, and for their prince, glory".

The seat of a minor principality, Kursk was raided by the Polovtsians in the twelfth and thirteenth centuries and destroyed by Batu Khan around 1238. The city was rebuilt no later than 1283. It was ruled by Grand Duchy of Lithuania between 1360-1508. Kursk joined the centralized Russian state in 1508, becoming its southern border province. It was an important center of the corn trade with Ukraine and hosted an important fair, which took place annually under the walls of the monastery of Our Lady of Kursk. Kursk was raided frequently by hordes of Polish–Lithuanian aggressors (in 1612, 1616, 1617 and 1634) and Crimean Khanate until late of 17th century. However, Kursk fortress was never seized by aggressors. In 1616 Kursk garrison had more than 1.3 thousand people. There were resettled residents of the Oryol and other southern Russian cities (in 1678 there were already 2.8 thousand inhabitants in Kursk).

The city developed thanks to its favorable geographical position (the shortest route from Moscow to the Crimea, road from Kursk to Kyiv). It was bounded to successively Kyiv Governorate (1708–1727), Belgorod Governorate (1727–1779) and Kursk Viceroyality (1779–1797). It was finally become center of Kursk Governorate in 1797. Town status was granted to Kursk in 1779.

In the beginning of 19th century Kursk became not only trade center, but also an industrial center. In 1780 was opened first school, in 1808 - male gymnasium, in 1817 - theological seminary, in 1870 - female gymnasium. In 1797 was put into operation printing house, in 1792 was opened private theatre. In 1846 the city had 70 factories. In the early 19th century, the city already had a hotel. On October 12, 1868 was opened Moscow-Kursk railway. Some later was opened Kyiv-Kursk railway. In 1874 began construction of the branch rail line to the city. On June 18, 1878 was opened rail station "Kursk" in the central part of city - at General street (now Alexander Nevsky street). In the end of 19th century Kursk became an important center of food industry (flour and sugar). In 1874 was put into operation water supply. In 1883 was opened a candle factory (since 1935 - chemical-pharmaceutical plant). In the end of 19th century the population of Kursk was 76 thousands people. There were 2799 houses and 83 large industrial enterprises, where worked 1942 people.

Kursk is located at hilly terrain. By this reason, there was difficult to move around the city. Travel by coach was too expensive for majority residents (travel prices were from 0.5 to 1 ruble). After opening of horse-drawn tram in neighboring Voronezh (August 23, 1891), in Kursk began to discuss issue about construction of horse-drawn tram. 

Delivering their goods to other cities of Russia and world, Kursk merchants saw the tramlines in Europe, including Kyiv. Returning home, they met with the Head of City and the Kursk Governor, and persuaded them to build the tramline in their hometown. In beginning of 1895, after visiting of Voronezh, Kursk Governor Alexey Milyutin instructed to Head of City to develop the issue about construction of tram system in Kursk. Since the city authorities had no own money for construction of tram system, in spring 1895 was announced a contest for the best cheap project of tram network. During three months, authorities received two bids. According to both projects, horse-drawn tram and omnibus were unsuitable kinds of transport in Kursk due to hilly and rugged terrain, the presence of deep valleys of the Kur and Tuskar Rivers, and steep climbs and descents at the two main city magistrals - Moscow street (now Lenin street) and Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street). Therefore, they opted for an electric tram.

One of them was developed by Ivan Likhachov, Moscow engineer of Railways. According to this project, tramlines were to be laid along the main streets - Moscow street (now Lenin street) and Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street). This choice was not accidental: along these streets were housed the goverment buildings of the Kursk Governorate and majority of commercial enterprises, and life here has been more intense. In this area travelled many residents due to their business. It's mean that it was possible to get profit from exploitation of tramline.

The second project was presented by German company "Siemens & Halske AG", which took part in construction of tramlines in Nizhny Novgorod and Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine). According to the project of German company, tramlines were to be laid not only along the main streets, but also near rail station.

*HERE ARE THE MAIN PROVISIONS OF BOTH BIDS*

*Streets for the laying of tramways:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ Moscow and Kherson streets;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ Moscow, Kherson, Peaceful and Highway streets;
*The term of the concession:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 49 years;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ 40 years;
*The financial sources:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ Own capital or establishment of joint stock company;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ Own capital;
*Terms municipalization:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ free after 49 years or repurchase after 25 years of exploitation;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ free after 40 years or repurchase after 20 years of exploitation;
*Annual contributions to the city treasury:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 1000 rubles after 15 years of exploitation, 2000 rubles - after 20 years and 3000 rubles - after 30 years;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ 2% of gross revenue every year;
*Collateral for the implementation of the contract:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 5000 rubles;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ 6000 rubles;
*Number of tracks:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ two-track line;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ single-track line;
*Gauge:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 1524 mm;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ at the discretion of the company;
*Travel prices:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 5 kopecks (trip by one street) and 8 kopecks (trip by two streets), for the students - 3 and 5 kopecks respectively;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ 10 kopecks, for the students - 5 kopecks;
*Time intervals:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 20 minutes;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ in agreement with the City Council;
*Working time:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 7:00am-11:00pm (summer), 8:00am-9:00pm (winter);
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ possibly 24 hours per day;
*Average speed of tramcars:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 14 km/h;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ in agreement with the City Council;
*Organisation of cargo transportation:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ according to separate contract;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ possibly cargo transportation 24 hours per day;
*Term of construction of the first electric tramline:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 12 months except winter period;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ 24 months;
*Term of construction of the additional electric tramlines at the order of City Council:*
_Ivan Likhachov:_ 6 months;
_"Siemens & Halske AG":_ according to separate contract.

The first public presentation of projects in the City Council was been in early June 1895. After this, majority of members of City Council opted for the Likhachov's project. On June 30, 1895 this project was approved by the City Council and sent to the Kursk Governor. On October 2, 1895 Kursk Governor sent this project to Ministry of Internal Affairs of Russia. Together with project, he sent personal letter to Ivan Durnovo (Minister of Interior), in which he asked not to rush with approval, since the project of "Siemens and Halske AG" was more profitable for city treasury. However, Likhachov's project was almost immediately selected and approved by Ministry of Internal Affairs. The reason for such fast decision is unknown. According to one version, Likhachov was personally acquainted with the Minister, who patronized him.

On October 31, 1895 Ivan Likhachov established in Brussel "Joint stock company of the electric railroad in Kursk" ("Tramways de Koursk (société anonyme)"). Board of Governors was located in Brussels. The basic capital of the company was 3500000 francs, which was divided into 35.000 shares at 100 francs each. Those shares were sold on foreign stock exchanges. On March 3, 1896 Likhachov's project was officially approved in Ministry of Internal Affairs.

According to Russian law, foreign capital could not be directly used at the territory in country. By this reason, on July 10, 1896 was established representation office of Belgian company in Russian Empire. Thus, Ivan Likhachov become representative of the company in Russia. Since city authorities has not allocated money for construction of tramline, it was necessary to spread the bonds of local loans. These bonds were purchased by local merchants and entrepreneurs. In summer 1896 was begun construction of the power station and tram depot. The capacity of first station at Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street) was 250-300 kW, that supplied 160-230 V. The tram depot for 10 cars was built at Pasture street (now 50 Years of October street). In July 1896 were ordered 12 motor tramcars and 6 trailers. Those tramcars were produced at Belgian plants "Ragueneau" and "Franco-Belges". The equipment for tramcars was made at "Electricite et Hudraulique" plant. In spring 1897 was begun construction of tram tracks and overhead lines, which was mainly finished in September 1897.

On April 23, 1898 tramcars were tested at the route from Kherson Gate to the St. George Square (now Proletarian Square), and later - along whole Kherson street to the Moscow street. The official ceremony of opening was held on April 30, 1898. There was put into operation 4.9-km two-track tramline from Moscow Spires to Kherson Spires. According to local tradition, the celebration was started from religious procession. Orthodox priests consecrated a tramcars. The famous icon Our Lady of Kursk was used in the consecration ceremony. Thus were debunked prejudices of the some religious citizens, who were convinced that riding in an electric tram is a sinful.

From the first day tram became a popular kind of transport in the city. During first year of exploitation tramcars carried 0.5 mln. passengers. At beginning of 20th century this number increased till 2.5 mln. passengers per year. There were 13 stops at the line. The travel time by whole route was 25 minutes. There were daily used 8-9 motor tramcars, while trailers were used only during summer period. Time intervals were 20 minutes. The average speed was limited till 12 km/h. The capacity of tramcar was 48 persons: 24 seats + 10 standing (inside the tramcar) and 7+7 standing at the opened sites in front and back of the tramcar. The tram system was operated from 7:00am till 10:00pm (during summer period) and from 8:00am till 9:00pm (during winter period). The tramcars were illuminated by two kerosene lamps, while streets - by gaslight. Sometimes only passing tramcars served for orienteering for pedestrians at the dark urban streets. The travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (trip by one street) and 8 kopecks or 0.08 rubles (trip by two streets), that was no cheap at those times. Tram drivers worked during 10-12 hours per day. The monthly salary was 23-30 rubles for drivers and 40 rubles for controllers. However, due to rigid system of fines, monthly salary could be reduced by half.

Belgian shareholders were the principal owners of the tram network in Kursk. According to the contract, Belgians should not pay anything in the town treasury during first decade. They had big profit from the tram exploitation, Therefore, they didn't care about repairment of existing equipment or about improving the living standards of workers. All it led to the first strike in summer 1901. The protesters demanded reduction of working hours, reduction of fines and warm clothing for the work during winter periods. However, this strike ended without result.

After beginning of WWI, many tram workers gone to the front. According to the order of the Kursk Governor, tramcars became used for transportation of wounded people into hospitals. For this purpose, was built short branch line from Rail Terminal to the Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street). The number of passengers greatly reduced. On December 9, 1917 Bolsheviks took power in the city. In 1917 tram drivers organized another strike. As result, in March 1918 they achieved introduction of eight-hour working day and significant increase of salary. However, on April 27, 1918, due to severe deterioration of the tracks and lack of fuel for power station, tram exploitation was stopped. Belgian owners decided to go home. On the eve of departure, they ordered to disassemble tram engines, the overhead lines, tram rails, and to send this equipment to Belgium. However, workers refused to do it. They stated that they have earned it by their toil. Belgians were forced to leave city empty-handed. On September 20, 1919, during Russian Civil War, Anton Denikin's White Army captured city, but they forced to leave it on November 19, 1919.

*1897, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street). Construction of the electric tramline:*








Anubis

*1897, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street). Construction of the electric tramline:*








tkursk

*Workers in tram depot:*








TKursk

*April 30, 1898. Power station at Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street):*








tkursk

*April 30, 1898. Opening of the electric tram system. Moleben and consecration of tramcars:*








Anubis

*Share of the Belgian joint stock company "Tramways de Koursk":*








tkursk

*Scheme of the tramline in Kursk. The tram stops:
1 - Kherson Spires;
2 - Kherson Gate;
3 - Theological seminary;
4 - Rtishchev street;
5 - Bridge across Kur River;
6 - General street (rail station);
7 - City Square;
8 - Post office;
9 - Golden street;
10 - State Bank;
11 - Garden street;
12 - Moscow Gate;
13 - Moscow Spires.*









tkursk


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1902, Tramcar in Kursk:*








Anubis

*1900s, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street) and Kherson Gate:*








Anubis

*1914, Kherson Gate:*








TKursk

*1900s, Kherson Gate:*








Anubis


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street):*








Anubis

*1900s, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street):*








Ааре Оландер

*1900s, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street):*








Anubis

*1900s, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street):*








Anubis

*1914, Kherson street (now Dzerzhinsky street) near bridge across Kur River:*








Anubis


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1902, Red Square:*








Anubis

*1900s, Red Square:*








Ааре Оландер

*1914, Red Square. Our Lady of the Sign Cathedral on the background:*








JaReD

*1917, strike of tram workers:*








TKursk


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, 2nd Female Gymnasium at the Moscow street (now Lenin street):*








retromoscow

*1909, Moscow street (now Lenin street):*








Anubis

*1900s, Moscow street (now Lenin street):*








Wikipedia

*1900s, Moscow street (now Lenin street):*








Anubis

*1916, Moscow street (now Lenin street) and Teacher seminary:*








Anubis

*1907, Highway street. Spires near Moscow Gate:*








Anubis

*1908, Moscow street (now Lenin street):*








Anubis

*1910s. Moscow Gate:*








Anubis


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Bolkhov street (now Lenin street). View from the Alexander Bridge across Orlik River:*








Киреев Андрей

*1900s, Bolkhov street (now Lenin street):*








NovSer

*1900s, Bank at Bolkhov street (now Lenin street):*








NovSer

*1900s, Garden street (now Maxim Gorky street). Nicholas Female Gymnasium:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 1983. Celebrations devoted to the 85-anniversary of Oryol Tram:*








Сергей Сергеев из Орла

*1998. Emblem of the 100-anniversary of Oryol Tram:*








Киреев Андрей


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 5, 2008. Celebrations devoted to the 110-anniversary of Oryol Tram in the City Centre of Culture:*








Павел Зюзин

*November 5, 2008. Celebrations devoted to the 110-anniversary of Oryol Tram in the City Centre of Culture:*








Павел Зюзин

*2008. Emblem of the 110-anniversary of Oryol Tram:*








Киреев Андрей


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*November 3, 2011. Station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"), which planned to be opened on December 1, 2011:*








Umformer









Umformer

*Exit to the city:*








Umformer









Umformer









Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

Umformer

*Tunnel between "Botanicheskaya" and "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov") stations:*








Umformer









Umformer

*Service passage between the tunnels:*








Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Chkalovskaya", opening of which was postponed till next spring:*








Umformer









Umformer









Umformer









Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Uncompleted escalators. The plant, which produce escalator for Russian Metro stations, could not send necessary parts for mounting in time:*








Umformer

*Unfortunately, there is only one such plant in Russia. It's great problem. Escalators for deep-level Russian Metro station should to be faster than in the rest of world. Therefore, without creating additional centres of manufacturing in Russia it will be impossible to greatly increase temps of Metro construction:*








Umformer









Umformer


----------



## LarisaCh

Good photos.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LarisaCh,* many thanks!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*9) December 24, 1898 - *Łódź, Poland;
*10) April 6, 1899 - Moscow:*

*After the opening of the temporary electric "on-ice" tramlines in the capital of Russian Empire and permanent electric tram networks in such large industrial centres as Kyiv, Nizhny Novgorod, Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk), Kursk, Oryol and Łódź; electric tram system was put into operation in the old quiet provincial Moscow *

*Early history (1872-1891)*

The first horse-drawn tramline in Moscow was put into operation on June 22, 1872, to the All-Russian Technical Exhibition. It was built between Brest Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal) and Iberian Gate (near which were temporary pavilions of exposition) along Tver street, the main and probably best-known radial street of Moscow. In 1874 "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow" (founded by Count Uvarov) began construction of horse-drawn tram network at main radial urban streets. In 1891 there were 11 lines with total lenght 48 km and five horse-tram depots. On January 17, 1885 Councilor of State, engineer Andrey Gorchakov founded in Brussel joint stock company "Main company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow and Russia", which was known as "Belgian company" or "Second company of horse-drawn railways". During 1885-1891, Belgian company built second horse-drawn tram network at minor radial urban streets, at Boulevard Ring and Garden Ring, as well at some suburban districts. In 1891 the total length of the second tram network was 46 km (13 lines, including two lines of steam-driven tram; three horse-tram depots).

In 1890-1891 two companies agreed with city authorities to merge two networks into one and to exploit it together. "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow" was responsible for the exploitation of all network, while Belgian company received 1/3 of total proceeds for the year. Such common exploitation was started since November 13, 1891. All pre-existing routes of horse-drawn trams were revised and from that day began to operate 25 new lines. Common tram network had lenght 94 km, 9 horse-tram depots, serviced by 2000 horses and 400 tramcars.

*Scheme of the horse-driven tram network during common exploitation (1891-1901). Red arrows - Sparrow Line of steam-drawn tram, Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1890s, horse-driven tramline near St. Elijah Gate. Plevna Chapel in the centre of square:*








Link

*1900s. Horse-driven tramcar near New Maidens Convent:*








philatelist

*1898-1899, horse-drawn tram at Kremlin Embankment:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Experimental" electric tramlines (1898-1899)*

Despite of big popularity of horse-drawn tram, its shortcomings were evident. However, the owners of horse-drawn tram network strenuously objected to the process of electrification of tramlines, because it required large financial investments and in fact did not bring any additional profit. Despite of this, in Moscow the first sentence of the transition to electric traction was made by the concessionaires of the horse-drawn tram. In early-1890s passenger traffic increased, it was necessary to replace equipment (tram tracks and tramcars). Fearing that it would lead to municipalization of tram, in 1895 "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow" appealed to the City Council with a proposal to start "experimental" electrification of one of 25 existing tramlines.

Having obtained the required permit, in July 1898 "First company" started electrification of Dolgorukovskaya horse-drawn tramline from Passions Square along the Small Dmitrov street to the Butyrskaya Outpost (i.e. from present-day Pushkin Square, along the Small Dmitrov street, Dolgorukov street, New Settlement street and Sushchovsky Rampart street). Also, there was began electrification of Petrovskaya Line (from Tver Outpost to the Petrovsky Palace) and Butyrskaya Line (from Butyrskaya Outpost to the Petrovsky Palace, along the Upper Maslovka and Lower Maslovska streets). In addition, there was began construction of traction substation near Butyrskaya Outpost. For the transportation of tramcars from Miusy tram depot, was built single-track tramline along the Forest street (from Tver Outpost to the New Settlement street).

In summer of 1898, "First company" ordered electric equipment to the Moscow plants of "Siemens & Halske AG". The tramcars were made in Germany at "Falkenried" Plant. In June 1898 was began construction of "electric" tram depot at Bashilov area. By winter, there was built traction substation (capacity - 320 kW, ~2000V/=600V). Cable line for its substation was been laid under ground from the Central Moscow power station, located at Raushskaya Embankment. The capacity of tram depot was 30 tramcars. In 1898 at "Falkenried" Plant in Hamburg (Germany) were built 23 electric tramcars and one accumulator tramcar. The electric equipment was been made at "Siemens & Halske AG" plants. There were two engines at 10 tramcars and one engine at 13 tramcars. The tramcars were biaxial (length - 8.41 m, width - 2.45 m, gauge - 1.524 m). The capacity of tramcars was 20 seats during winter period and 18 seats during summer period.

In the end of January 1899 were finished construction works at Butyrskaya Line. The first experimental trip was been on February 16, 1899, at 2:00pm. The results were satisfactory. The official ceremony of opening was been held at "electric" tram depot on April 6, 1899, at 4:00 pm. There was held religious moleben and consecration of tramcars before the icon of Divine Savior. After the religious ceremony, the first 2.35-km electric tramline was put into operation from Butyrskaya Outpost to the Petrovsky Palace, along the Upper Maslovka and Lower Maslovska streets. At next day tramcars were opened for passengers. This tramline was operated from 8:00am till 8:00pm, time intervals were 14 minutes. The travel price by whole line was 6 kopecks or 0.06 rubles.

The first electric tramline was put into operation in the Moscow outskirt. According to rumors, Dolgorukovskaya Line in the central part of Moscow also was ready on April 6, 1899. However, Police Master of Moscow Dmitry Trepov ordered to delay its opening, because he considered it obscene that the electric trams will be run ahead of his horse-drawn carriage. More likely, there were other reasons for delaying of opening. But even after succesful opening of Butyrskaya Line, some members of City Council insisted only on the use accumulator tramcars in the centre of Moscow.

In June-July 1899 all construction works at Dolgorukovskaya Line, Petrovskaya Line and service tramline along Forest street were completed. On July 26, 1899 was put into test operation Dolgorukovskaya Line (from Monastery of Christ's Passions at present-day Pushkin Square to the Butyrskaya Outpost). On August 8, 1899, at 12:00 noon, was held official ceremony of opening of two routes. Dolgorukovskaya Line (Monastery of Christ's Passions - Butyrskaya Outpost - Petrovsky Park) had 17 stops. Its length was 5.6 km. There were used 10 tramcars at this line. This line was operated from 7:30am till 10:00pm. The travel prices were 10 kopecks (by whole line) or 5 kopecks (by one of two tariff sections: Monastery of Christ's Passions - Butyrskaya Outpost and Butyrskaya Outpost - Petrovsky Park). Petrovskaya Line (Brest Rail Terminal, now Belarus Rail Terminal - Petrovsky Park) had 3 stops: "Tver Outpost", "Descent to the Hippodrome" and "Petrovsky Park". Its length was 2.38 km. This line was operated from 7:45am till 10:00pm. The travel price was 5 kopecks. There was also single-track service tramline along Forest street for linking of Petrovskaya Line and "electric" tram depot.

*The first "experimental" electric tramlines (1899). Red arrows - Petrovskaya Line of electric tram, Green arrows - Dolgorukovskaya Line of electric line, Purple arrows - service Forest line of electric tram; Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The first stage (1903-1905)*

The exploitation of the first electric tramlines was successful. Within one year, the profit from its exploitation increased in 2.17 times comparing with horse-drawn tram. Thus, the benefits of electrification became evident. On March 20, 1900 City Council decided to municipalize tram network. It was done big work on the inventory and valuation of assets of the "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow". On September 26, 1901 city authorities municipalized tram network of the "First company", including electric Petrovskaya and Forest tramlines. However, other horse-drawn tramlines, electric Dolgorukovskaya Line, "electric" tram depot and traction substation became belong to Belgian "Second company". In August 1902 City Council considered and adopted the project of the first stage of the construction of electric tram. 

The first stage included construction of the four electric tramlines. Half of them were former lines of horse-drawn tram:
1) Sukharev Tower - Red Gate - Falconers Outpost (with branch line from Red Gate to Kursk Rail Terminal);
2) Falconers Outpost - Stromynka street - Transfiguration Outpost;
3) Triumphal Gate (Brest Rail Terminal, now Belarus Rail Terminal) - Monastery of Christ's Passions - Big Dmitrov street - Hunting Row;
4) Mary's Grove - Alexander street (now October street) - Alexander Driveway (now October Lane) - St. Catherine Square (now Suvorov Square) - Old Bozhedomka street (now Durov street) - 3rd Philistine street (now Shchepkin street) - Sukharev Square.

In July 1903 were ordered tramcar and other equipment. The ceremonial laying of tracks of the electric tram of first stage was held on August 16, 1903, at 12:00 noon, at the Alexander Square (now Struggle Square). In September 1903 were laid tram tracks at 1st Tver-Yam street, Sukharev Square and, partly, - at Tver street, Forest street and Palikha street. Also began construction of Miusy traction substation and Red Pond traction substation. The rails were made at Hughes Metal Works in Yuzovka (now Donetsk, Ukraine). The equipment for Central tram power station was made by Moscow "Society of Electric Lighting" and "Siemens & Halske AG" electrotechnical plant in St. Petersburg. The tramcars were made at Russo-Baltic wagon-building plant in Riga and at MAN machine-building plant in Augsburg, Germany. The equipment for tramcars was made by Russian electric society "Union".

The construction work of the first stage were resumed on May 3, 1904. In summer 1904 was finished construction of Miusy traction substation (capacity - 2*400 kW, ~6500V/=600V). In August 1904 was built new hangar for 20 four-axial and 20 biaxial tramcars, which were made in Augsburg and Riga. On September 22, 1904, at 10:45am, was opened Maryinskaya Line (Mary's Grove - Sukharev Square). It was first electric tramline in Moscow, which was built by the city authorities. In September 1904 was put into operation Terminal Line from Tver Outpost (Brest Rail Terminal) to the Sukharev Square, along the Forest street and Old Bozhedomka street (now Durov street). On January 24, 1905, after commissioning of the Red Pond traction substation, this line was extended to Falconers Outpost and later - to the Boevskaya Almshouse. Also in February was put into operation Petrovskaya Line (from Petrovsky Palace to the Hunting Row, along the Petersburg Highway, 1st Tver-Yam street, Tver street and Big Dmitrov street).

Therefore, first stage of construction of electric tram network was mainly completed during August 1903-February 1905. There were three lines - Maryinskaya, Petrovskaya and Terminal tramlines. There were 77 tramcars in the Miusy tram depot: 20 four-axial, 37 biaxial motor tramcars and 20 trailers. Since September 22, 1904 till January 14, 1905 tramcars carried 2.257.693 passengers.

*The lines of the Belgian company in the end of 1901. Green arrows - Dolgorukovskaya Line of electric line, Red arrows - Sparrow Line of steam-drawn tram, Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-drawn tram, other lines - lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The municipalized tramlines in August 1904. Red arrows - lines of electric tram, Blue arrows - common lines of horse-drawn tram, other lines - municipalized lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of all tramlines in February 1905. Bold lines - municipalized lines of electric tram, Blue arrows - Dolgorukovskaya Line of electric tram (Belgian company), Red arrows - uncompleted electric lines of the first stage, dashed lines - lines of horse-drawn tram and steam-driven tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The second stage (1905-1907)*

In the second half of 1903 has begun projecting of the second stage. In 1904 was prepared project documentation, providing almost full electrification of the horse-drawn tram network of the former "First company of horse-drawn railways in Moscow". However, the construction of the new tramlines was suspended because of economic crisis and the deteriorating political situation, due to defeat in the Russo-Japanese War of 1904-1905. Within two years, in 1905-1907, there were 11 long-term strikes of tram workers in Moscow. The main demands of the strikers were: permanent level of salary and its increasing, annual leave, issuance of uniforms, payment of the full contents during illness, providing of the cheap apartments. City officials created a special commissions to investigate and resolve those problems.

Tram workers were participants of the Moscow Uprising in December 1905. In Miusy tram depot was created combat brigade under leadership of Pyotr Shchepetilnikov. For participation in uprising, in April 1907 Shchepetilnikov was exiled to Siberia, whence he fled abroad. In 1925 Miusy tram depot was named after him. The most famous strike was held from March 7 till March 22, 1907. It occurred after the engineer F. Krebs, chief of workshops, fired a few locksmiths. City officials decided to remove Krebs from post and start an investigation. But on June 4, 1907 Krebs was shot and killed by the locksmith Sergey Zuyev. As a result, Sergey Zuyev and his accomplices were sentenced to death. In 1928 newly-built Workers' Club at Forest street was named after Zuyev.

The construction of second stage was started in 1905. In April 1906 were opened two lines:
1) Transfiguration Line (Sukharev Tower - Red Gate - Razgulyay Square - Intercession street - Lavrentyev street, now Electricity Factory street - General street, now Electricity Factory street - Transfiguration Outpost);
2) Semyonovskaya Line (Razgulyay Square - Intercession Bridge, now Electricity Factory Bridge - Semyonovskaya Outpost).

In June 1906 was opened Yaroslavskaya Line (Yaroslavl Rail Terminal - Red Gate - Sukharev Tower). In August 1906 was opened line from 1st Tver-Yam street to the St. George Square (now Georgian Square), along the Big Georgian street.

By the end of 1906, there were 7 electric tramlines in Moscow:
1) Petrovskaya Line (Petrovsky Park - Tver Outpost - Monastery of Christ's Passions - Hunting Row);
2) Falconers Line (Sukharev Tower - Red Gate - Fire Watchtower Square, now Komsomol Square - Falconers Outpost);
3) Maryinskaya Line (Mary's Grove - Old Bozhedomka street, now Durov street - Sukharev Tower);
4) Terminal Line (Tver Outpost - Forest street - Old Bozhedomka street, now Durov street - Sukharev Tower - Red Gate - Fire Watchtower Square, now Komsomol Square);
5) Transfiguration Line (Transfiguration Outpost - Intercession Bridge, now Electricity Factory Bridge - Razgulyay Square - Red Gate - Sukharev Tower);
6) Semyonovskaya Line (Razgulyay Square - Intercession Bridge, now Electricity Factory Bridge - Semyonovskaya Outpost);
7) Georgian Line (Hunting Row - Monastery of Christ's Passions - Tver street - Big Georgian street - St. George Square, now Georgian Square).

In addition, there were: Dolgorukovskaya Line and 10 horse-drawn tramlines (which belonged to Belgian company), as well as 13 horse-drawn tramlines (which belonged to the city). For the second stage were ordered 105 motor tramcars and 28 trailers. By the end of 1906, there were: 22 four-axial, 150 biaxial motor tramcars and 66 trailers, as well as two watering tramcars and two snowplows.

For the second stage, were built: Falconers tram depot (1905), Central tram power station (1906; ~6600V, 25 Hz) near Small Stone Bridge and Lubyanka traction substation (1906). On February 16, 1907 were opened three lines through Butcher street: Transfiguration Line (Transfiguration Outpost - Razgulyay Square - Red Gate - Lubyanka Square); Semyonovskaya Line (Semyonovskaya Outpost - Razgulyay Square - Red Gate - Lubyanka Square) and Falconers Line (Falconers Outpost - Fire Watchtower Square, now Komsomol Square - Red Gate - Lubyanka Square). Therefore, Moscow outskirts were connected with the centre, and Butcher street became one of the most attractive streets in Moscow. Time intervals at Butcher street were 2 minutes. Despite of it, tramcars were overcrowded.

At Lubyanka Square was built big circular line around famous fontain for turnover of tramcars. On February 25, 1907 was opened tramline from Sukharev Tower to Lubyanka Square, along the Sretenka street and Big Lubyanka street. On February 28, 1907 was opened tramline from Hunting Row to Lubyanka Square, along the Theatre Square and Theatre Driveway. Therefore, instead of four radial lines, there were formed two diametral directions:
1) Petrovsko-Falconers Line (Petrovsky Park - Tver Outpost - Monastery of Christ's Passions - Hunting Row - Lubyanka Square - Butcher street - Red Gate - Fire Watchtower Square, now Komsomol Square - Falconers Outpost);
2) Georgian-Semyonovskaya Line (Semyonovskaya Outpost - Intercession Bridge, now Electricity Factory Bridge - Razgulyay Square - Red Gate - Butcher street - Lubyanka Square - Hunting Row - Monastery of Christ's Passions - Tver street - Big Georgian street - St. George Square, now Georgian Square).

On February 28, 1907 was formed Ring tramline (Tver Outpost - Forest street - New Bozhedomka street, now Dostoevsky street - Old Bozhedomka street, now Durov street - 3rd Philistine street, now Shchepkin street - Sukharev Square - Sretenka street - Big Lubyanka street - Lubyanka Square - Theatre Driveway - Big Dmitrov street - Passions Square, now Pushkin Square - Tver street - Tver Outpost). On April 9, 1907 was opened tramline from Monastery of Christ's Passions to the Arbat Gate, along the Tver Boulevard and St. Nicetas Boulevard. Therefore, was formed new Arbatsko-Falconers Line (Arbat Gate - St. Nicetas Boulevard - Tver Boulevard - Monastery of Christ's Passions - Big Dmitrov street - Theatre Driveway - Lubyanka Square - Big Lubyanka street - Sretenka street - Sukharev Tower - Red Gate - Fire Watchtower Square, now Komsomol Square - Falconers Outpost).

On April 16, 1907 was put into operation tramline from Hunting Row to the Arbat Gate, along the Moss street and Exaltation street. Therefore, were formed two lines: 
1) Arbatsko-Maryinskaya Line (Arbat Gate - Exaltation street - Moss street - Hunting Row - Lubyanka Square - Sretenka street - Sukharev Tower - Old Bozhedomka street, now Durov street - Mary's Grove);
2) Arbatsko-Stromynskaya Line (Arbat Gate - Exaltation street - Moss street - Hunting Row - Lubyanka Square - Butcher street - Red Gate - Fire Watchtower Square, now Komsomol Square - Stromynka street - Boevskaya Almshouse).

In the summer of 1907 was electrified line from Red Gate to the Kursk Rail Terminal, along the Garden Ring and was formed Kursk-Brest Line (Kursk Rail Terminal - Red Gate - Butcher street - Lubyanka Square - Theatre Driveway - Big Dmitrov street - Tver street - Brest Rail Terminal, now Belarus Rail Terminal). In September 1907 Arbatsko-Stromynskaya Line was extended from the Boevskaya Almshouse to Transfiguration Outpost and renamed into Arbatsko-Transfiguration Line. Therefore, second stage of construction was completed.

After completion of second stage, passenger traffic of electric tram became in three times more than traffic of horse-drawn tram. There worked 181 tramcars at electric lines every day. In 1907 were produced 40 tramcars for Moscow Tramway at Mytischi and Kolomna Plants. By the end of 1907, Miusy tram depot became fully electrical. By 1908, there were 20 four-axial, 192 biaxial motor tramcars and 66 trailers. There worked 247 tram drivers and 506 controllers at electric tramlines, while at horse-drawn tramlines - 284 coachmen and 258 controllers.

*The scheme of municipalized tramlines in December 1906. Bold lines - lines of electric tram, dashed lines - lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of municipalized tramlines in March 1908. Bold lines - lines of electric tram, dashed lines - lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The third stage (1908-1909)*

In the spring 1908 began third stage of construction. According to plan, all horse-drawn tramlines must be electrified and few new lines must be built. In July 1908 was electrified horse-drawn tramline at Arbat street. On July 29, 1908 Arbatsko-Transfiguration Line and Arbatsko-Maryinskaya Line were extended from Arbat Gate to the Smolensk Market (now Smolensk Square). In July 1908 there were 13 electric tramlines and 10 horse-drawn lines (which belonged to the city officials) as well as Dolgorukovskaya Line and horse-drawn lines (which belonged to the Belgian society).

In 1908 were built 44.8 km of electric tramlines - at Big Georgian street, German street (now Bauman street), Ascension street (now Radio street), Neglinka Driveway (now Neglinka street), Manege street, Passions Boulevard, St. Peter Boulevard, Pipe Square, Swamp Square, Salt street, Big Field street, Maroseyka street, Intercession street, Old Basmannaya street, Plyushchev steet, Earthen Rampart street, Big St. Nicetas street, etc. By 1909, there were 115.2 km of electric tramlines and 19 routes, at which worked 330 tramcars. In the end of 1909 was finished construction of Zamoskvoretsky and Zolotorozhsky tram depots. In addition, there was started re-equipment of Uvarov horsecar depot for electric exploitation and construction of Presnensky tram depot in Vagankovo. There was finished construction of the three traction substations and enlargement of the Central tram power station. In 1909 were put into operation 60 km of electric tramlines as well as 250 electric tramcars and 150 trailers, which were made at Mytischi Plant near Moscow, Kolomna Plant, Baltic Plant in Riga and Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod.

By the end of 1909, there were 22 routes of electric tram, which exploited by the city authorities and 2 routes, which belonged to the Belgian company. In 1909 electric tramline was built at Red Square. There was necessary to build more diagonal lines. However, Greater Stone Bridge was overcrowded and horse-drawn tramline at Mouth Bridge (near the mouth of Yauza River) belonged to Belgian company. Therefore, it was decided to built tramline at Big Moscow-River Bridge near St. Basil Cathedral and to open tramline at Red Square. This line was laid in summer of 1909. However, this decision led to protests of leading archeologists, historians and artists, who were convinced that the historical image of the Red Square will be spoiled by the tram and overhead lines. On October 5, 1909, during experimental trip by this line, special comission found a compromise solution and decided to remove this line close to the Kremlin wall.

By 1910, there was only one horse-drawn tramline (Falconers Outpost - Bogorodskoe settlement), which belonged to the city authorities and horse-drawn tram network, which belonged to Belgian company. There were 6 tram depots - Miusy tram depot, Falconers tram depot, Zamoskvoretsky tram depot, Zolotorozhsky tram depot, Uvarov tram depot and Bogorodskoe tram depot. The electric tramcars exploited in 5 of them. Therefore, own tram network of the city authorities was almost electrified. The main purpose was purchase of the tram network of Belgian company and its electrification. It was made in 1910.

*The scheme of municipalized electric tramlines in December 1909. Blue arrows - line of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The fourth stage (1910-1912)*

By this time tram network of the Belgian company gradually fell into decay, the rolling stock on these lines has not been updated, and passenger traffic greatly decreased due to construction of electric tramlines at parallel streets. In 1910 Belgian company had 2 electric tramlines and 10 horse-drawn tramlines. In 1907 electric tramcars at Dolgorukovskaya Line carried 7.745 mln. passengers, that was 40% of the passanger traffic at all lines of the Belgian company. After completion of third stage, city authorities decided to purchase profitable Dolgorukovskaya Line and horse-drawn tramlines along Garden Ring. This decision was made on April 17, 1911. In June 1911 city authorities signed contract with Belgian company about municipalization of second tram network since November 14, 1911. City authorities ordered 200 electric tramcars and 100 trailers. The official ceremony devoted to beginning of electrification of second tram network was held on July 8, 1911.

The pace of electrification was very high even according by modern standarts. On September 27, 1911 was put into operation Philistine Line. On October 23, 1911 were opened three tramlines: from Sukharev Tower to Smolensk Market along the Garden Ring; from Pipe Square to St. Catherine Square (now Suvorov Square) along the Flower Boulevard; from St. Clement Lane to Serpukhov Square along the St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa street. On November 9, 1911 was put into operation Prechistenskaya Line. On November 11 was opened tramline from Pipe Square to Mouth Bridge along the Boulevard Ring, two days later - from Kaluga Square to Kaluga Outpost (now Gagarin Square). On November 14, 1911 was opened tram movement at Garden Line from Smolensk Market to Crimean Bridge, from Taganka Square to Big Red Hills Bridge, from Crimean Bridge to Small Red Hils Bridge.

Therefore, almost whole second tram network was electrified. By 1912, there were only three non-electrified tramlines - Gardeners horse-drawn tramline (from Saratov Rail Terminal, now Pavelets Rail Terminal to the Mouth Bridge, along the Gardeners street), Sparrow steam-drawn tramline (Kaluga Outpost, now Gagarin Square - Sparrow Hills) and Petrovskaya steam-drawn tramline (Butyrskaya Outpost - Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy). In 1911 were opened two historical tram routes. On November 11, 1911 (or January 9, 1912) was opened tram route "A" (which became known as "Annushka" - "Annie") along the Boulevard Ring (also known as "A" Ring, hence the name of route). On October 23, 1911 was opened tram route "B" (which became known as "Bukashka" ~ "Beetle") along the Garden Ring (also known as "B" Ring, hence the name of route).

On December 13, 1911 was opened new line from Petersburg Highway (now Leningrad Avenue) to the Soldatyonkov Hospital (now Botkin Hospital). On February 17, 1912 was opened new line from Red Pond street to the Yelokhovo Square, along the Lower Maslovka street. By 1912, there were 267.7 km of tramlines, 24 tram routes and two steam-drawn tramlines. There operated 587 tramcars per day. During 1910-1912 were built or reconstructed three tram depots. In 1912 there were 7 tram depots, Central tram power station and 9 traction substations in Moscow.

In 1912 was fully reconstructed old Dolgorukovskaya Line and part of Petrovskaya Line (from Tver Outpost to Petrovsky Park, along the Petersburg Highway, that now is Leningrad Avenue). There were electrified: Sparrow steam-drawn tramline, Gardeners horse-drawn tramline; and was built line to the Bogorodskoe settlement. Prior to WWI, there were 38 tram routes in Moscow, including circular routes "A" and "B". There was also steam-drawn tramline from Butyrskaya Outpost to Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy. By 1914, there were 821 electric tramcars and 435 trailers in Moscow.

*The scheme of electric tramlines in January 1914. Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Military time (1914-1920)*

After beginning of WWI, 2000 tram workers were mobilized on front. As result, in September 1914 there operated 600 instead of 900 tramcars every day. For the first time, it was decided to take women for the tram work. By March 1915 there worked 500 women-controllers in Moscow Tramway. According to decision of City Council, soldiers and workers of hospitals were entitled to free trips. Tramcars became to use for transportation of wounded and for cargo transportation (mainly firewoods). It was decided to adapt reserve Presnensky tram depot for urban military hospital. There was built tramline from Alexander Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal) to Presnensky tram depot. This hospital was opened on October 14, 1914. In 1914 there were also built two other tramlines for transportation of wounded. For this purpose, were rebuilt 30 tramcars. In January 1915 was opened military hospital in Miusy tram depot.

The new tram staff, who replaced mobilized workers, had low professional qualification. As result, within half of year, from August 1914 till February 1915, there happened five serious accidents. In 1915, due to the increase of level of prices in Moscow, were started strikes of workers. They demanded to increase of own salary on 25%. As result, their demands were met. However, despite of the steady increasing of salary, living conditions in the country became incompatible with it. City officials have attempted to improve working and living conditions of tram workers to avoid further strikes. In 1917, due to February and October Revolutions, tram operation was suspended for short periods many times. Many tram workers took part in October Revolution of 1917. The leaders of the combat brigades were tram driver Pyotr Apakov (brigade of Zamoskvoretsky tram depot), locksmith Ivan Artamonov (brigade of Uvarov tram depot) and doctor-pediatrician Ivan Rusakov (brigade of New Falconers tram depot). Later these leaders were killed during Civil War. In Soviet times those tram depots, brigades of which they were headed, were named in their honour.

In January 1918 there were operated only 200 tramcars per day. During 1919-1921, tramcars were opened for passengers only during summer period, while at other seasons it worked only for cargo transportation. In 1916 there operated only 51 tramcars for cargo transportation per day, in 1917 - 63, in 1918 - 118, in 1919 - 167. Some passenger tramcars were rebuilt for cargo transportation. Within two years, from January 1917 till January 1919, the number of tram workers decreased from 16475 till 7960. In 1920, due to lack of fuel for power station, tram movement in Moscow was almost stopped. There were built new lines, but it were used only for cargo transportation. During first half of 1920 tramcars carried 169 mln. kg. of cargo, 70% of which was fuel (firewood, coal, peat, mazut). In December 1920 there were 777 motor tramcars and 309 trailers. 571 of 777 motor tramcars and 289 of 309 trailers were out of work. It was worst period in the history of Moscow Tram.

*Historical data (Year - Total length of tramlines - Average number of used tramcars - Annual passenger traffic):*
1913 - 301.0 km - 782 tramcars - 290.823 mln. passengers;
1914 - 305.0 km - 835 tramcars - 319.179 mln. passengers;
1915 - 311.0 km - 923 tramcars - 382.230 mln. passengers;
1916 - 320.1 km - 877 tramcars - 395.741 mln. passengers;
1917 - 320.1 km - 670 tramcars - 288.903 mln. passengers;
1918 - 323.0 km - 593 tramcars - 236.491 mln. passengers;
1919 - 325.0 km - 330 tramcars - 71.148 mln. passengers;
1920 - 335.0 km - 202 tramcars - 23.640 mln. passengers.

*The scheme of electric tramlines in 1916. Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## AlekseyVT

*”Old Moscow” (1908):*





*1907-1911. Mounting of overhead lines at Theatre Square:*








zyalt

*1912. Laying of cabel at St. Sophia Embankment:*








energymuseum

*1913, Central tram power station (built in 1906) near Small Stone Bridge. Cathedral of Christ the Saviour on the background:*








energymuseum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1912. Boiler room of a Central tram power station:*








energymuseum

*1912. Turbine hall of a Central tram power station:*








energymuseum

*Lubynka traction substation:*








Ysh


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of tramcars at Forest street near Miusy tram depot:*








Link

*1912, Miusy tram depot at Forest street:*








Wikipedia

*1914. Zamoskvoretskaya traction substation (№ 9):*








energymuseum

*1916. New Falconers tram depot:* 








energymuseum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1906. One of two biaxial Moscow tramcars of "Becker" Plant (made in 1906):*








Aviateur

*1906. British "Brush" tramcar:*








Борис Дуденков

*1900s. Biaxial tramcar of Baltic Plant (made in 1905):*








leha71

*1908. Biaxial tramcar of Baltic Plant (made in 1905):*








leha71

*1909. Biaxial trailer of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1909):*








leha71

*1910s. Biaxial tramcar of Mytischi Plant (made in 1909):*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1913. Biaxial trailer of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1906):*








leha71


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1906, MAN biaxial tramcar (Nuremberg, made in 1905):*








Aviateur

*1908. MAN biaxial tramcar (Nuremberg, made in 1908):*








leha71

*1908, MAN biaxial tram (Nuremberg, made in 1903):*








Aviateur

*1908. MAN biaxial tramcar (Nuremberg, made in 1908):*








leha71

*1909, MAN biaxial trailer (Nuremberg, made in 1909):*








leha71

*1909. MAN four-axial tramcar (Nuremberg, made in 1903) in Miusy tram depot:*








Aviateur

*1909. MAN four-axial tramcar (Nuremberg, made in 1903):*








Aviateur

*1900s. MAN biaxial tramcar (Nuremberg, made in 1903) at Petersburg Highway (now Leningrad Avenue):*








leha71


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1909, tramcar for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








AlexSan

*1909, tramcar for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








AlexSan

*1911, tramcar for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








Ааре Оландер

*1911, tramcar for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








Александр Лексин

*1912, tramcar for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








AlexSan

*1912, tramcar for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








AlexSan

*1912, tramcars for Moscow at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








AlexSan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1915. Tramcar for transportation of wounded in actions during WWI near Savyolovo Rail Terminal:*








Aviateur

*1913-1914. "Siemens & Halske" biaxial tramcar №1 (constructed in 1899) near Central Sokolniki Wagon-Repair workshops (now SVARZ Plant) at Matrosskaya Tishina (Seaman's Silence) street:*








Aviateur

*1910s, Big Tsarina's street (now Big Pirogov street):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Taganka Square:*








Link

*1910s, tramline in Kosheli Settlement:*








Link

*1910s, tramline at Plyushchev street:*








Link

*1910s, tramline at Plyushchev street:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Tramline at Petersburg Highway (now Leningrad Avenue):*








energymuseum

*1903-1908, Biaxial tramcar of Baltic Plant at Petersburg Highway (now Leningrad Avenue) near Petrovsky Palace:*








Oldmos

*1904, Sushchovsky Rampart:*








Дмитрий Белов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 24, 1905. Opening of the Falconers Line:*








Link

*1900s, Butyrskaya Outpost:*








Вячеслав Кудинов

*1900s. Butyrskaya Line - the first electric tramline in Moscow:*








insros


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Tram stop in Moscow:*








dedushkin1

*1910s. Tram stop in Moscow:*








Oldmos

*1912. Tram stop at the Theatre Square:*








dedushkin1


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1907, Butcher street:*








Link

*1910s, Kaluga Square. Kazan Cathedral on the background:*








Link

*1910s, Kudrino Square:*








mirag

*1915, Small Dmitrov street. Biaxial tramcar of "Falkenried" Plant (built in 1898):*








leha71

*1909-1911. Big Dmitrov street:*








dedushkin1


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s. Kazan Rail Terminal at the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square):*








Wikipedia

*1910s, Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Leningrad Rail Terminal) at the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square):*








philatelist

*1900s, Yaroslavl Rail Terminal at the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square):*








moskvaweb

*1900s, Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square). Yaroslavl Rail Terminal (right):*








Link

*1910s. Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square). Construction of the new building of Kazan Rail Terminal (right):*








mirag


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Theatre Square. Hotel "Metropol":*








DANIIL

*1911, Theatre Driveway:*








Aviateur

*1910s, Theatre Square. Grand Theatre on the background:*








philatelist


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Small Dmitrov street. Church of the Nativity of the Theotokos at Putinki:*








retromoscow

*"St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa street" (painter - Alexey Shalayev):*








Serg63Ant

*1910s, Hunting Row. St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa Church:*








retromoscow

*1907, Hunting Row. Alexander Nevsky Chapel:*








Link

*1905-1910, Hunting Row:*








alhimik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, 1st Tver-Yam street. Triumphal Gate on the background:*








retromoscow

*1909, Tver Oupost. Triumphal Gate near Brest Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal):*








dedushkin1

*1900s, Triumphal Gate:*








philatelist

*1914, Triumphal Gate:*








Link

*1917, Afremov apartment house at Garden Ring. Red Gate on the background:*








Oldmos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1912. Red Gate:*








Oldmos

*1910. Red Gate:*








Oldmos

*1910s, Red Gate:*








Link

*1905-1917. Red Gate:*








Oldmos

*1910s, Red Gate:*








retromoscow


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Pipe Square:*








keynessa

*1910s, Sukharev Tower:*








keynessa

*1911, Sretenka street. Sukharev Tower on the background:*








Oldmos

*1910s, Sukharev Tower:*








retromoscow

*1910s, Sukharev Square:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Lubyanka Square:*








Link

*1908-1914, Lubyanka Square:*








Вячеслав Кудинов

*1900s, Lubyanka Square. Ivan Vitali's fontain in the centre:*








retromoscow

*1900s-1910s, Lubyanka Square. Turnover ring around Vitali's fountain:*








retromoscow

*1900s, Lubyanka Square. House of insurance company "Russia" (now FSB headquarters) on the background:*








Wikipedia

*1900s-1910s, Lubyanka Square:*








retromoscow


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Monastery of Christ's Passions at the Passions Square (now Pushkin Square):*








borodino2012

*1910, Passions Square (now Pushkin Square):*








Link

*1910s, "Annie" tram near Yauza Boulevard and Intercession Boulevard:*








leha71

*1917, "Annie" tram near Tver Boulevard:*








tver-bul

*1917, Arbat Gate:*








mir-na-karte

*1910s, Arbat street:*








Oldmos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Tramline at Exaltation street near Morozov Mansion:*








Oldmos

*1910s, Moscow Imperial University (now Old building of Moscow State University) at Moss street:*








Ysh

*1912, Manege Square. Trinity Tower of Moscow Kremlin on the background:*








energymuseum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Tramcar near St. Barbara Gate of Kitay-Gorod wall:*








Link

*1910s, Moscow-River Embankment:*








AlexSan

*1910s, Kitay Driveway (now Kitay-Gorod Driveway):*








AlexSan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s. Tram route "Annie" at Kremlin Embankment:*








Link

*1914. "Moscow-River Bridge" (painter - Konstantin Korovin):*








Serg63Ant


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s. City Hall (left), Iberian Gate (centre) and State Historical Museum (right):*








vgd

*1910s, tramcar at St. Basil Descent:*








keynessa

*1914, Red Square. State Historical Museum and Iberian Gate on the background:*








retromoscow

*1910s, biaxial tramcar of Kolomna Plant (made in 1908) at Red Square. Upper Trading Rows (now GUM department store) on the background:*








insros


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SEPTEMBER 8, 1999. HISTORICAL PARADE DEDICATED TO 100-ANNIVERSARY OF MOSCOW ELECTRIC TRAM*

*Report of one of the spectators (not my )*

_"In September of 1999, Moscow prepared to celebrate the centennial of its most traditional and beloved way of public transportation - the tram. The celebration was to take place on September 10 and September 11; the Museum of Public Transportation was to be opened on September 10, 1999. The grand heritage tramcars procession and the gala concert at the Central Academic Russian Army Theatre were scheduled on September 11. However, it was not meant to happen as planned: on September 9, 1999 Moscow was shaken by the first bombing of an apartment building on Guryanov street. Even though most public events in Moscow were cancelled, the Museum's opening did take place, but on a much smaller scale than originally planned. The procession of tramcars was delayed for one week, but the second bombing of another apartment building (on September 13 at Kashira Highway) put an end to the plans. Thus, the city was in shock, and to put on any kind of a celebration was unthinkable.

The only consolation was that the day before the celebration was scheduled to begin, there was a full dress rehearsal where everyone was supposed to do exactly what they would do during the real event. This rehearsal was successfully executed by all participants: Department of Transportation officials, tram drivers, and the fans of the event. Of course, there were no crowds, no theatrical presentations, no gala concert, but where the tram itself was concerned, it all went well. The tram workers did not feel like they have left much out. Everyone was excited after the rehearsal, and it felt like a holiday all by itself. That's why the rehearsal on September 8 is now officially known as the Centennial Jubilee Parade of Tramcars.

The plan for that festive day on September 11th was as follows:
10:45 am. Performers and passengers are seated in tramcars that are lined up on Babayev street for the parade.
11:00 am. The old tramcars begin to move in the parade with a 60-meter (200 feet) distance in between. The orchestra plays.
12:00 pm. The parade arrives at Peace Avenue in front of a local "McDonalds". A band is playing festive music.
12:30 pm. Grand Opening. Theatrical performances commence along with the celebration.
1:30 pm. Parade continues on Peace Avenue and Suvorov Square. Moscow Government officials and other special guests are invited to participate.
2:00-3:00 pm. The parade comes to an end at Durov's Corner (Theatre of Animals).

Finally the rehearsal began. By 10:00am tramcars were lined up along Babayev street on the service depot tracks. The diversity between them was great: modern cars followed antiques that were completely restored for the occasion. The first cars to lead in this parade was the unbelievable coupling: the first 1999-made TMRP-1 001 car (modernized Tatra-3, the original fleet #2813), pulling the horse-drawn car, the oldest in the collection! TMRP-1 N002 (fleet #3303) was next, followed by tram-cafe "Annushka" ("Annie", #0123), then BF (#934), F (#164) with the trailer N #1113, KM #2170 car with the KP-trailer, RVZ-6 (#220), T2 (#378), the old two-door T3 (#1010), followed by modern KTM-616 and KTM-619.

The arranged parade of tramcars was mostly orderly, except for one part: the BF car train (1927) was in front of the older F (1908). Everything else seemed fine. But, wait a minute, MTV was missing! Where did the car go? As it turned out, the restored MTV was not lost, it was just delayed. The other MTV car #2309 was not part of the parade. It was used as a service car. During its fifty years of contiguous service it underwent only minor restorations. Everyone who knew this began cheering as soon as the car came into view._

*The #2309 MTV-82A service car (made in 1950 at Riga Plant) turns onto Babayev street (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_Finally the restored MTV #1278 appeared. It was displayed with pride, but unfortunately the historical order was altered. At the actual parade the MTV should have gone after KM and KP._

*The museum MTV-82A car #1278 (made in 1948 at Tushino Plant near Moscow) on Babayev T-crossing, followed by Tatra T3 cars in regular service - they were not part of the rehearsal (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_Many pictures were taken during this rehearsal. To make the shots more exciting, people tried to take them from different places. At one point it was even necessary to take the subway in order to outrun the parade. This made the "photo-shoot" a lot of fun! Can you beleive it? What a sight - modern next to the old!_

*TMRP-1 001 #2813 (made in 1998), pulling the horse-drawn car, on Komsomol Square:*








Link

*Tram-cafe "Annushka" ("Annie") two-door #1234 from Apakov depot, BF, and F cars entering Komsomol Square (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*F car #164 (made in 1908 at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow) with N-trailer (Nuremberg Type) #1113 on Komsomol Square (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

*KM car #2170 (made in 1930 at Kolomna Plant) with KP-trailer on Komsomol Square, followed by MTV-82A (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_The wooden cars were followed by the After-War, sleek metal cars. Sadly, the two-door Tatra T3 was not there. T2 was followed by the newest KTM 71-616, the last in the parade. Only two such cars were created at this moment, both were placed in the same Rusakov depot and given the same fleet number 0001!_

*Tatra-2SU #378 (made in 1960) (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_After parading of Fire Watchtower street, the line turned onto Protopopov Lane approaching to the square, where most of the festivities were to take place. In the actual parade the line was to be divided in half._

*The second half of tramcars has stopped on Protopopov Lane before crossing the Peace Avenue (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

_At the same time a crowd has gathered in front of a "McDonalds"; among this crowd some Moscow Transit officials were watching and discussing the rehearsal._

*Tram-cafe "Annushka" ("Annie"). Side view (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_Awaiting the next step in the parade, tram fans sat in old cars discussing the event. Then they noticed that four horses have been harnessed to the horse-drawn car. Excited, they hurried to take pictures. The place of horse-driven tram demonstraion was poorly chosen because it was located on a hill. Since experience of operation was lost, the wagon was going down very slowly, just for safety._

*The horse-drawn tram ("konka"), harnessed with the team of four horses, descending on Durov street (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_On the intersection of Olympic Avenue traffic police was on duty. One by one, the tramcars went down the hilly Durov street heading to the Theatre of Animals. Pictures of heritage cars with modern sports complex building in the backround were promising._

*BF #934 (made in 1927 at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow) near the Olympic Sports Complex (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_Here is the Theatre of Animals itself, better known in Moscow as the Durov's Corner. This picture of RVZ-6 was taken from the same street as the rest, but from the opposite side._

*RVZ-6 #220 (made in 1963 at Riga Plant) near the Durov's Corner (photo by Alexander Morozov):*








Link

_The cars traveled down the hill and lined up between the Russian Army Theatre and the garden. This is where the parade came to an end. Not all veteran cars completed the trip successfully. Two minor breakages occurred: bow fastening break with the F-car, and reduction gear jam with the KM-car. Overall, the procession was a success. Despite the fact that the actual parade never took place, the rehearsal was memorable to those who saw it"._


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 28, 2000. Biaxial tramcar of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1908):*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*September 6, 2003. Biaxial tramcar of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1908) near Clean Ponds Boulevard:*








Артём Светлов

*October 16, 2008. Biaxial tramcar of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1908) near Krasnopresnenskoe tram depot:*








Артём Светлов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 16, 2009. Biaxial tramcar of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1908) near Red Pond traction substation (built in 1904):*








Сергей Орлов

*June 13, 2009. Biaxial tramcar of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1908) near Clean Ponds Boulevard:*








Сергей Орлов

*June 12, 2010. Salon of the biaxial tramcar of Mytishchi Plant (made in 1908):*








Александр Конов

*September 29, 2010. Tram depot named after Pyotr Apakov:*








Александр Конов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Fortunately, the celebrations, dedicated to the 110-anniversary of Moscow electric tram, were held much more successfully than celebrations of the centenary.*

*MAY 1, 2009. REPETITION OF THE HISTORICAL PARADE, DEDICATED TO THE 110-ANNIVERSARY OF MOSCOW ELECTRIC TRAM*






*JUNE 13, 2009. HISTORICAL PARADE DEDICATED TO 110-ANNIVERSARY OF MOSCOW ELECTRIC TRAM*

*Here are presented:
1) Horse-drawn tramcar #35 (this replica was constructed in 1999);
2) Electric biaxial tramcar F #164 (constructed in 1908 at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow);
3) Electric biaxial tramcar BF #932 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant);
4) Electric four-axial tramcar KM #2170 (constructed in 1930 at Kolomna Plant):*





*Retro tramcars are departing tram stop "Kaluga Square":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*November 5, 2011. Future platform for Aeroexpress trains:*








Black_Diamond









Black_Diamond









Black_Diamond

*Future Aeroexpress terminal:*








Black_Diamond









Black_Diamond









Black_Diamond

*The new luggage room:*








Black_Diamond


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY BOVGOROD-BOR CABLEWAY*

*November 4, 2011. Construction of the cableway Nizhny Novgorod-Bor across the Volga River. Nizhny Novgorod station:*








mr. MyXiN









mr. MyXiN

*Volga River and Bor town on the background:*








mr. MyXiN









mr. MyXiN


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^ *CLICKABLE*









mr. MyXiN









mr. MyXiN


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*November 2011. Construction of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), which planned to be opened in the end of this year:*








Link









goodspeedy









goodspeedy









goodspeedy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Near the small escalator tunnel (between platform and intermediate hall):*








sokolos









sokolos

*Small escalator tunnel:*








sokolos

*Machine hall:*








sokolos


----------



## AlekseyVT

sokolos









sokolos









sokolos









sokolos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Mosaic panel over the hermetic door:*








sokolos

*Intermediate hall:*








sokolos

*Central hall of the station:*








sokolos

*Mosaic panel "Founding of Admiralty" in the end of central hall:*








sokolos


----------



## AlekseyVT

sokolos









sokolos









sokolos

*There will be bas-reliefs of the most famous Russian admirals in those circular niches in the pylons:*








sokolos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Compass rose:*








sokolos









sokolos









sokolos

*And for addition - central hall of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened next year:*








Ignat Chernyaev


----------



## LarisaCh

*Aleksey,*

Thank you for good photos of old Moscow!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Lara,* thanks again!

I'm always glad to know that at least one lady loves to read this very specific thread.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*11) September 3, 1899 - *Zhytomyr, Ukraine;
*12) September 26, 1899 - *Libava (now Liepāja), Latvia;
*13) December 2, 1899 - Kazan:*

Kazan is the capital and largest city of the Republic of Tatarstan, Russia. Kazan lies at the confluence of the Volga and Kazanka Rivers in European part of the country. In April 2009, the Russian Patent Office granted Kazan the right to brand itself as the "Third Capital" of Russia. The Kazan Kremlin is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

*Horse-drawn tram in Kazan (1875-1900)*

In the mid-19th century Kazan was one of the largest cities in Volga Region. But city was located in few kilometers from Volga Embankment. In 19th century were built piers of the first steamship companies, and transport communication with city became relevant - every year during the spring freshets connection with Kazan was stops for a weeks. The first step in changing the situation was the construction of Admiralteyskaya dam. The second step was the opening of stagecoach (omnibus) route between Kazan (Tolchok Market) and Volga piers at Far Mouth settlement on February 5, 1854. It was date of opening of first public transport in Kazan. However, it turned out to be unprofitable for the owners and has been closed.

On October 14, 1875 horse-drawn tram was put into operation in Kazan, the fourth in Russian Empire (after St. Petersburg, Warsaw and Moscow) and third in present-day Russia. Initially there were two tramlines:
1) Volga Line - from Tolchok Market in the centre of city to the Nearest Mouth and Far Mouth settlements (piers of Volga River);
2) Prolomnaya Line - from Tolchok Market along Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) through Fish Row Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) to the Cloth Settlement district. 

During first year of operation horsecars carried 1.164.809 passengers. In 1892 State Councillor N. Markov became new owner of tram network. He together with I. Likhachev signed new contract with City Council on the further extension of horse-drawn tramlines. But in 1893 Markov and Likhachev handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to Belgian "Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Kazan". 

In 1890s were built three other tramlines:
3) Georgian Line - from Nicholas Square (now Lenin Garden) near Kazan Kremlin to Arsk Field (now Nikolay Yershov street), which in 19th century has been built up with housing, and there was held trade fair. The route was: Resurrection street (now Kremlin street) - Left Black Lake street (now Dzerzhinsky street) - Nicholas Square (now Lenin Garden) - Intercession street (now Karl Marx street) - Georgian street (now Karl Marx street) - Arsk Field (now Nikolay Yershov street) - Arsk cemetery;
4) Central Line: Upper St. Theodore street (now Pushkin street) - 1st Theatrical street (now Pushkin street) - Fish Row street (now Pushkin street) - Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street);
5) St. Catherine Line: Tolchok Market - Vladimir street (now Moscow street) - Moscow street - Hay Square - Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street) - Tikhvin street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay street) - St. Catherine street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay street) - factory of Krestovnikov brothers.

In the end of 19th century in Kazan were 5 tramlines (43 stops) with total length 18.3 km and two horsecar depots - Admiralteyskoe (200 horses) and Arskoye (130 horses). The average speed of horse-drawn tram was no more than 7.5 km per hour.

*Map of the horse-drawn tramlines in Kazan (1875-1900):
I - Volga Line;
II - Prolomnaya Line;
III - Georgian Line;
IV - Central Line;
V - St. Catherine Line:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Electric tram in Kazan (1899-1920)*

In 1895 Belgian joint-stock company "Gas and electricity" was built the first power station in Kazan (175V DC). After this, Belgian "Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Kazan" decided to electrify own tram network. In 1898 began construction of the Central tram power station on Lake Nizhny Kaban, at the crossing of Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street) and Left Embankment of Kaban (now Şihabetdin Märcani street). On October 27, 1899 this oil-fired steam power station (550V DC) was put into operation.

The official ceremony of opening of electric tram was held on December 2, 1899 near Central tram power station. According to tradition, tramcars were opened for public after religious moleben. Initially there were electrified three tramlines of five: 
1) Prolomnaya Line: Tolchok Market - Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) - Fish Row Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) - Cloth Settlement district;
2) Georgian Line: Nicholas Square (now Lenin Garden) - Georgian street (now Karl Marx street) - Arsk cemetery;
3) Fish Row Line: Upper St. Theodore street (now Pushkin street) - Fish Row Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) - Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street).

There were 15 km of electric tramlines and 36 tramcars. Admiralteyskoe depot became used only for electric tramlines (capacity - 20 tramcars). On September 13, 1900 were put into operation 11 electric tramcars at Volga Line (Tolchok Market - Volga piers at Far Mouth settlement). The total length increased till 17 km, there were 36 electric tramcars in Kazan. On December 26, 1900 was electrified St. Catherine Line: Tolchok Market - Vladimir street (now Moscow street) - Krestovnikovs factory. Therefore, all Kazan tramlines were electrified.

Of course, Belgian owners spent a lot of money for purchase of new electric tramcars "Nivelles", its transportation and exploitation of power station. For increasing of profit, the former two-floor horse-drawn tramcars were rebuilt into trailers. Therefore, Kazan became only city in Russia, where two-floor tramcars were used at electric tramlines. In 1904 there were 36 motor tramcars and 45 trailers in Kazan, capacity of Arskoe depot was increased till 36 tramcars. In 1905 there were 26 km of electric tramlines in Kazan, including 16 km of two-track lines. 

In 1906 was put into operation tramline at Resurrection street (now Kremlin street) near Kazan Kremlin, and Georgian Line was extended from Arsk Field (now Nikolay Yershov street) to the Academic Settlement. In 1909 were introduced free tram tickets for students. In 1912 for military persons were introduced free tram ticket for the trip at second-class seats and at "imperial" (upper deck) of trailers. The average speed of electric tramcars was 11-13 km/h, the maximal speed - 25 km/h. There were two types of tramcars - open-type and closed-type. Each tramcar had first-class and second-class places. The travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (first-class places) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 kopecks (second-class places) for the trip by Ressurection Line. For the trip by longest Volga-Prolomnaya Line travel prices were 20 kopecks and 11 kopecks respectively. It, however, was cheap comparing with travel by cab (20-80 kopecks). Travel time by whole Volga-Prolomnaya Line was 45-55 minutes.

In 1914 there were 5 electric tramlines in Kazan. Its detailed routes were:
1) combined Volga-Prolomnaya Line: Far Mouth settlement (Volga piers) - Admiralteyskaya settlement - Tolchok Market - Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) - Fish Row Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) - St. George street (now St. Petersburg street) - Cloth Settlement district;
2) new Ressurection Line: St. John Square (now May Day Square) near Kazan Kremlin - Resurrection street (now Kremlin street) - University street - Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) - Fish Row Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) - Shcherbakov Lane - New Potter street (now Butlerov street) - Transverse street of 2nd and 3rd Hills (now Aivazovsky street) - 2nd Hill street (now Volkov street);
3) Georgian Line: St. John Square (now May Day Square) near Kazan Kremlin - Resurrection street (now Kremlin street) - Left Black Lake street (now Dzerzhinsky street) - Lobachevsky street - Intercession street (now Karl Marx street) - Theatre Square (now Freedom Square) - Georgian street (now Karl Marx street) - Arsk Field (now Nikolay Yershov street) - Academic Settlement district and Russian Switzerland Garden;
4) Circular Line, extended former Central Line: Rail Terminal - Transverse Vladimir street (now Chernyshevsky street) - Guest Court street (now Chernyshevsky street) - Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) - St. John Square (now May Day Square) - Resurrection street (now Kremlin street) - Kazan street (now Upland street) - Exaltation street (now Karl Marx street) - Transverse Kazan street (now Yapeev street) - Lower St. Theodore street (now Fedoseev street) - Kasatkina street - Pushkin street - Fish Row street (now Pushkin street) - Fish Row Square (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Square) - Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street) - Big Philistine street (now Narimanov street) - Rail Terminal;
5) St. Catherine Line: St. John Square (now May Day Square) near Kazan Kremlin - Tolchok Market - Guest Court street (now Chernyshevsky street) - Transverse Vladimir street (now Chernyshevsky street) - Moscow street - Hay Square - Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street) - St. Catherine street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay street) - Krestovnikovs factory.

In 1914 total length of electric tramlines increased till 50.4 km. There were 275 tram workers and 105 tramcars, which carried 15.6 mln. passengers. In 1915 annual passenger traffic increased till 18.7 mln, in 1916 - till 21.7 mln. In 1916 Belgian "Joint stock company of urban railways in Kazan" was transformed into Russian partnership. After beginning of WWI, was stopped tramcar repairs due to price increase on necessary materials. As result, by the end of 1917, there were used only 24-26 motor tramcars and 8-10 trailers per day. 

In 1917, due to difficulties of military times, they became use firewoods as fuel for Central tram power station instead of fuel-oil. On October 18, 1917 tram workers took part in the general strike. In December 1917 in the tram depot was created party Bolshevik unit. In early 1918, due to a sharp increase in prices, the workers were forced to demand wage increases. Administration of partnership has refused to comply with those demands by threatening dismissal and closure of the tram network. On April 9, 1918 administration was removed from the control over Kazan tram. Management of tram network was transferred to the board and an internal committee of employees.

In the Kazan Operation of August 1918, city was briefly occupied by Czechoslovak Legions. The most important result was the capturing of the Gold Reserves of Russian Empire, moved to Kazan during First World War for better safety (prior to WWI, it were largest world's gold reserves). Bolsheviks lost control over the Volga Region and access to Middle Asia and Siberia. During one month, from August 6 till September 8, Czechoslovaks used tram system only for military purposes. On September 10, after storming the city from three directions, Red Army troops took control of Kazan. On December 7, 1918 tram network passed under the jurisdiction of municipal department of the Kazan Board of Deputies. By winter of 1919, there were used only 13 tramcars per day. In 1919 there were only 20 motor cars and 10 trailers in Kazan. Since February 1919 till December 1921 tramcars served only for cargo transportation, passenger tramcars were rebuilt, tramlines were extended to the railroad and in the industrial areas.

*1914, SCHEME OF KAZAN TRAMLINES 
1) Red line - Volga-Prolomnaya Line;
2) Blue line - Ressurection Line;
3) Brown line - Georgian Line;
4) Green line - Circular Line;
5) Orange line - St. Catherine Line:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, traction substation №1 on Lake Nizhny Kaban:*








Rustik68

*Obligation of the Belgian "Joint stock company of urban railways in Kazan":*








Rustik68


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Kazan. View from St. John Hill:*








Rustik68

*1900s. Resurrection street (now Kremlin street) and St. John Square (now May Day Square):*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1900s, St. John Square (now May Day Square). Monument to Russian Emperor Alexander II:*








Rustik68

*1900s. Resurrection street (now Kremlin street). Saviour Tower of Kazan Kremlin on the background:*








Dimar Sagdeev


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, St. John Square (now May Day Square). St. John Monastery (left):*








Rustik68

*1910s, St. John Square (now May Day Square) near entrance to Kazan Kremlin:*








Link

*1910s, crossing of Ressurection Line and Georgian Line. Alexandrov Passage (left):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, crossing of Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) and Sts. Peter & Paul street (now Musa Cälil street):*








rukazan

*1900s, crossing of Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street) and Guest Court street (now Chernyshevsky street):*








insros

*1900s. Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street), electric tramcar with two trailers (the first two-floor trailer is redone horsecar). The belltower of Epiphany Church on the background:*








Rustik68


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street):*








Rukazan

*1900s, Exchange building at Big Prolomnaya street (now Bauman street):*








Rustik68


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Theatre Square (now Freedom Square):*








Link

*1910s. Theatre Square (now Freedom Square). Gentry Assembly (right):*








Boris Dudenkov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Monument to the Russian poet and statesman Gavrila Derzhavin (a native of Kazan Governorate) near the Derzhavin Garden. View from the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square):*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1900s, Derzhavin Garden:*








Rustik68

*1900s, crossing of the Left Black Lake street (now Dzerzhinsky street) and Lobachevsky street:*








rukazan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Gentry Assembly (left) and Georgian Church (right) at Georgian street (now Karl Marx street):*








Rustik68

*1900s, Telegraph building at Georgian street (now Karl Marx street):*








Rustik68


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, 1st Imperial Gymnasium (now State Technical University named after Andrey Tupolev) at Georgian street (now Karl Marx street):*








Link

*1900s, Pedagogical Institute at Georgian street (now Karl Marx street):*








Link

*1900s, Art School at the end of Georgian street (now Karl Marx street):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Crossing of the Moscow street and Evangelists street (now Tatarstan street):*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1910s, Moscow street. Hay Market Mosque (now Nurulla Mosque):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, tramline near St. Eudokia Church at Lower St. Theodore street (now Fedoseev street):*








Rustik68

*1900s, electric tramcar with open-type trailer on the bridge across Bolaq canal:*








Rustik68

*1900s, electric tramcar on the bridge across Bolaq canal:*








Abdulla Dubin

*September 1918. The Red Army marching in Kazan after the victory:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*History of the Kazan tram:*





*March 31, 2009. Replica of the Belgian "Nivelles" tramcar in the tram depot №1 named after Ivan Kabushkin. It was made in 1999 to the 100-anniversary of Kazan tram:*








Niko

*April 21, 2010. Replica of the "Nivelles" tramcar during restoration and painting:*








Иванов Олег


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 6, 2010. Replica at the new museum site in Kazan (this site was opened in May 2010):*








Димар Сагдеев

*July 7, 2010. Salon of replica. Replica №125 of horse-driven tram on the background:*








Рома

*November 20, 2010. Salon of replica:*








Димар Сагдеев

*November 20, 2010. Museum site:*








Димар Сагдеев


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*November 10, 2011. Construction of the station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"), which planned to be open on December 1, 2011:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Pre-WWI turnstiles:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Here are used tokens and E-cards:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Exit to the city:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Officials:*








Владимир Тищенко


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Platform of the station:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Motorized draisine:*








Владимир Тищенко









Владимир Тищенко









Владимир Тищенко

*Officials in the draisine:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Trip to the neighboring "Chkalovskaya" station:*








Владимир Тищенко


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov"), which planned to be opened in February-March 2012 due to the problems with delivery of escalator parts:*








Владимир Тищенко









Владимир Тищенко

*Uncompleted escalators:*








Владимир Тищенко

*Scheme of existing and projected Metro lines:*








Владимир Тищенко

*18 days remains:*








Владимир Тищенко


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> *Pre-WWI turnstiles:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Владимир Тищенко


I have to commend the Yekaterinburg metro for incorporating recycled materials into new stations. They're doing their part to make the world a greener place.


----------



## Gabiturat

AlekseyVT said:


> *Pre-WWI turnstiles:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Владимир Тищенко



They bought some scrap in Moscow? :lol: Looks bad...


----------



## AlekseyVT

*14) June 24, 1900 - Astrakhan:*

*Early history*

Astrakhan is a major city in southern European Russia and the administrative center of Astrakhan Region. The city lies on the left bank of the Volga River, close to where it discharges into the Caspian Sea at an altitude of 28 meters below sea level. Astrakhan is situated in the Volga Delta, rich in sturgeon and exotic plants. The fertile area formerly contained the capitals of Khazaria and the Golden Horde. Astrakhan' itself was first mentioned by travellers in the early 13th century as Xacitarxan. Tamerlane burnt it to the ground in 1395. From 1459 to 1556, Xacitarxan was the capital of Astrakhan Khanate. The ruins of this medieval settlement were found by archaeologists 12 km upstream from the modern-day city. 

In 1550s Russian Tsar Ivan the Terrible conquered Kazan Khanate and Astrakhan Khanate. In 1552 his army defeated the Kazan Khanate, whose armies had repeatedly devastated the northeast of Russia; and annexed its territory. Russian chronicles record about forty attacks of Kazan Khans on Russian territories (mainly the regions of Nizhniy Novgorod, Murom, Vyatka, Vladimir, Kostroma, and Galich) in the first half of the 16th century. In 1521, the combined forces of Khan Mehmed Giray and his Crimean allies attacked Russia, captured more than 150.000 slaves.

In 1556, Ivan the Terrible annexed the Astrakhan Khanate and destroyed the largest slave market on the Volga River. Ivan the Terrible had a new fortress, or Kremlin, built on a steep hill overlooking the Volga River. These conquests complicated the migration of the aggressive nomadic hordes from Asia to Europe through Volga and transformed Russia into a multinational and multiconfessional state. In 1569, Astrakhan was besieged by the Cossack Ottoman army, which had to retreat in disarray. A year later, the Sultan renounced his claims to Astrakhan, thus opening the entire Volga River to Russian traffic. Astrakhan Kremlin was built from the 1580s to the 1620s from bricks pillaged at the site of Sarai Berke. Its two impressive cathedrals - Trinity Cathedral and Assumption Cathedral - were consecrated in 1700 and 1710, respectively. Built by masters from Yaroslavl, they retain many traditional features of Russian church architecture, while their exterior decoration is definitely baroque. In the 17th century, the city was developed as a Russian gate to the Orient. Many merchants from Armenia, Persia, India and Khiva settled in the town, giving it a multinational and variegated character.

For seventeen months in 1670–1671 Astrakhan was held by Stepan Razin and his Cossacks. Early in the following century, Russian Emperor Peter the Great constructed a shipyard here and made Astrakhan the base for his hostilities against Persia, and later in the same century Russian Empress Catherine II accorded the city important industrial privileges. The city rebelled against the Tsar once again in 1705, when it was held by the Cossacks under Kondraty Bulavin. A Kalmuck Khan laid an abortive siege to the Astrakhan Kremlin several years prior to that. In 1717, it became the administrative center of a governorate, whose first governors included Artemy Volynsky and Vasily Tatishchev. Six years later, Astrakhan served as a base for the first Russian venture into Central Asia. It was granted town status in 1717. In 1702, 1718, and 1767, it suffered severely from fires; in 1719 it was plundered by the Persians; and in 1830 the cholera swept away a large number of its people. The population of Astrakhan was 74 thousands people in 1888 and 122 thousands people in 1900.

Foreign capital played the leading role in Astrakhan economics at all times. In the 18th century trade turnover of Indian and Armenian merchants in Astrakhan was 10 times more than that of Russian merchants. They ran most of Russian trade with oriental countries. Indian merchants occupied leading positions in Astrakhan loan financing market. Wide development of silk and cotton manufacturing in the region was also directly connected with foreign capital – first factories were launched by Armenian merchants in the first half of the 18th century. Foreign specialists and companies also participated in the revival and development of many branches, important for regional economics. Thus, the development of shipbuilding in the 18th century, launched by the emperor Peter the Great, was directly connected with experience of Dutch shipbuilders: vessels from the Netherlands were most widely spread in the Volga-Caspian Region. Heyday of gardening in Astrakhan (second half of the 18th century) is connected with such names as the Hungarian Ivan Parobich and the Italian Giacinto Riсo. Astrakhan was also the place where the largest German colony Sarepta appeared in the 18th century. In the 19th century Greek merchants and agents of Warsaw companies dealt with promoting traditional Astrakhan fish products to European and Middle-East markets. During the last quarter of the 19th century Astrakhan fishery managers studied the possibility of artificial fish reproduction, based on technologies, elaborated by the American fishery company for artificial reproduction of fish with the use of floating fish breeding plants. In the 19th century Astrakhan was famous for the activities of "Partnership of Weiner beer-brewing factories in Astrakhan", who produced beer brands well known in Europe, such as "Viennese", "Nuremberg", "Bohemian", "Bavarian", "Munich" and others. Beer, produced by this partnership, was awarded at many exhibitions. Besides beer, they produced other alcoholic beverages, selling them in adjacent regions of Russia, in the Volga region, Northern Caucasus and Central Asia.

*Creation of the Russian oil industry – Nobel and Shukhov’s inventions*

At the end of the 19th century industrial development of Astrakhan by efforts of foreign capital stepped up onto a new level. The leading role belonged to "Partnership for oil production of the Nobel brothers" ("Branobel"), established in 1876 by famous inventors and businessmen from Sweden - Ludwig, Alfred and Robert Nobels. The partnership carried out oil extraction works at the Apsheron peninsula (Russian Empire) and exported oil products to Europe. Ludwig Nobel (1831-1888), older brother of Alfred Nobel (founder of the Nobel Prize), is credited with creating the Russian oil industry. He invented oil tankers, and better refineries, pipelines. Before 1880 the United States was Russia's teacher in most aspects of the oil business. The roles were reversed in some respects by Nobel. The oil business lacked technical know-how and scientific methodology. To rectify this, Nobel established technical chemical research labs in Baku. These research centers were very active and when something of commercial interest was found, Nobel was fast in trying the new products out on a large scale. 

Dozens of scientists were employed, finding ways to treat oil, developing new uses for oil, and developing products derived from oil. Creation of first oil tankers for the Caspian Sea is also connected with the Nobels. Ludwig Nobel successfully developed the idea of the Artemyev brothers, Astrakhan ship owners, who were the first to transport oil and oil products not in tanks, but in cargo holds of their vessels. But unlike them Ludwig Nobel built metal tankers. The world's first successful oil tanker was Nobel's "Zoroaster". Ludwig designed this in Lindholmen-Motala in Sweden with Sven Almqvist. The contract to build it was signed January 1878, and it made its first run later that year from Baku to Astrakhan. Ludwig Nobel died in 1888 and was buried in the Smolensk Lutheran Cemetery in St. Petersburg.

In 1878 great Russian engineer Vladimir Shukhov (1853-1939) invented first world’s cylindric oil depot in Baku. Such form was a more optimal for oil storage as well as more economical and simplier for mounting. Today modern cylindrical depots are being built worldwide according to the basic principles, developed by Vladimir Shukhov. His projects were instrumental in constructing of oil pipeline, the first in the Russian Empire, between Balkhany and Cherny Gorod near Baku (12 km, 1878 complete, used by the "Branobel"). By 1883 the total length of Shukhov-designed oil pipelines in Baku exceeded 94 km, transporting 30 thousands barrels of oil per day. In 1894 a similar pipeline network was built in Grozny. Shukhov designed the first Trans-Caucasian kerosene pipeline between Baku and Batumi (835 km long) and Grozny-Tuapse pipeline (618 km long). A superior design for oil-tanker barges (less than half of the metal previously required), 150-meters long barges were built (mostly for the Volga River) as well as the first Russian seaworthy oil tanker ship. His approach to the ship strength analysis (using the model of a shell on an elastic foundation) was absolutely novel for that time. Shukhov designed inexpensive oil tanks with the bottom calculated as a membrane on elastic foundation. They became very popular among oil-producers of the Imperial Russia. 

By 1881, 130 such tanks were built in Baku alone. Shukhov made important contributions to the chemical industry. He designed and built an oil cracking plant. His patents (Shukhov cracking process - patent of Russian empire No. 12926 from November, 27th, 1891) on cracking were used to invalidate "Standard Oil"'s patents (Burton process – Patent of USA No. 1,049,667 on January 7, 1913) on oil refineries. He designed an original oil pump. Shukhov's pumps revolutionized Baku's oil industry allowing to increase its oil output. He designed one of the first furnaces that used the residual oil: before his works the residual oil was considered a waste and was discarded, due to his works it became recognized as an important technical product known as a fuel oil.

These engineering solutions were revolutionary in oil industry, allowing for a long-distance transportation of oil products, including transportation across the Atlantic Ocean. In Astrakhan the Nobels built a base for oil products storage and shipping, for servicing marine and river tanker fleet. The settlement of oilmen was considered the most comfortable in Astrakhan. City authorities were proud to show it to high-ranked guests, who visited Astrakhan, including Persian Shah Nasir-ed-Din. Success of the Nobels’ industrial activities was to a large extent provided for by highly qualified staff of the partnership. Thus, in 1896 former employee of Nobel partnership, Swedish engineer A.K. Noren started his own business in Astrakhan, producing small-sized steam and heat vessels, where he built the first ichthyologic vessel for Astrakhan. Here he also reconstructed oil engine, which was later widely spread in shipbuilding. Already at the turn of 19th-20th centuries Astrakhan was a large industrial and trading center in the South of Russia. The population of Astrakhan was 74 thousands people in 1888 and 122 thousands people in 1900. Cargo traffic of Astrakhan port was the second in the country after Odessa on the Black Sea. By this time economic interests of many European countries were focused in the Caspian Region, which was the basis for opening of unofficial consular representations of some European countries in Astrakhan. Later public transport of Astrakhan also became the pride of local authorities. The first tram appeared in Astrakhan in 1900 thanks to the cooperation of local authorities with a Belgian company.

*Construction of tram network*

The construction of tram network began in the end of 19th century. The decision was made by the City Council. After learning experience of the other cities, there was made project and the scheme of the tram network in Astrakhan. By the appointed date (April 27, 1896), City Council received several proposals from foreign and domestic entrepreneurs for the construction of the Astrakhan tram. Finally it was chosen project of Belgian entrepreneur Mass. The contract between Mass and city authorities was signed on May 16, 1896. After completion of tram network, Mass handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to the Belgian joint-stock company - "Tramways d'Astrakhan" (established in 1896), administration of which was in Paris. 

Electric tram network was put into operation on June 24, 1900. There were opened four single-track lines (1 meter wide):
1) River Terminal (Volga Embankment) - Commercial Bridge across Kutum River - Steamship street (now Admiralteyskaya street) - Simbirsk street (now Henri Barbusse street) - 3rd Steppe street (now Tatishchev street) - Bolda piers (near present-day Central Stadium);
2) Big Demidov street (now Sverdlov street) - Big Isady Market - St. John Bridge across Kanava Canal (now May Day Canal) - 2nd Bakaldinskaya street (now Baku street) - Earthern Bridge across Kanava Canal (now May Day Canal) - Alexander Boulevard (now Lenin Square) - Cathedral street (now Vasily Trediakovsky street) - Old Hagrites street (now Admiralteyskaya street);
3) Old Hagrites street (now Admiralteyskaya street) - Big Demidov street (now Sverdlov street) - Exaltation Bridge across Kutum River - Nativity street (now Kalinin street) - Turgenev street (now Karl Marx street) - Pleasant Garden (near former tram depot);
4) Commercial Bridge across Kutum River - Kutum Embankment (now Red Embankment) - Tobacco Row street (now Kirov street) - Police street (now Kirov street) - Police Bridge across Kanava Canal (now May Day Canal) - Parobich Hillock street (now Kirov street and Kuban street) - Hospital on Parobich Hillock.

There were built 9.23 km of tramlines, which were served by 15 tramcars. The capacity of each tramcar was 20 seats and 24 standing. Travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (first-class places) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (second-class places). The students and policemen had rights on free ticket. Time intervals were 5 minutes, the maximal speed was 12.8 km/h. In 1908 were built additional tramlines from Helling (dockyard) to Tsaryov River and from Big Isady Market to cemetery (along New Isady street, now Nogin street - Red Bridge across Kutum River - Pentecost street, now Nozdrin street - Garden street, now Sophia Perovskaya street). Later, after construction of railway between Saratov and Astrakhan, there were built tramline to the Rail Terminal. By 1916, there were 45 motor tramcars and 21 trailers in Astrakhan. In February 1918, after October Revolution 1917, there were street battles in Astrakhan, which continued for two weeks. It were finished by Bolshevik victory over anti-Bolshevik Cossacks and establishment of Soviet power. The tram network was municipalized by the City Council on December 16, 1918. The tram operation was stopped in April 1919 due to Civil War. During Civil War, in the summer-autumn of 1919 there were fierce battle near Astrakhan. In November 1919 Red Army started offensive operations against the Whites.

*Pre-Revolution tramlines at the Astrakhan Map of 1926:*
*Red line: River Terminal (Volga Embankment) - Bolda piers;
Green line: Big Demidov street (now Sverdlov street) - 2nd Bakaldinskaya street (now Baku street) - Old Hagrites street (now Admiralteyskaya street);
Blue line: Old Hagrites street (now Admiralteyskaya street) - Pleasant Garden;
X - tram depot near Pleasant Garden;
Orange line: Commercial Bridge across Kutum River - Hospital on Parobich Hillock;
Purple line: Helling (dockyard) - Tsaryov River;
Yellow line: extension to the Rail Terminal;
Black line: extension from Big Isady Market to cemetery:*








Vladislav Prudnikov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 24, 1900. Opening of electric tram in Astrakhan:*








astrakhan-electro

*June 24, 1900. Opening of electric tram in Astrakhan. Tram stop "Kremlin":*








astrakhan-electro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1912, northern part of Smolensk from Assumption Cathedral. The new metal bridge (left) and old wooden bridge (right) across the Dnieper River (color photo of Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








Link

*1912, old wooden bridge across Dnieper River:*








Link

*1912, tramline at the old wooden bridge. View at the New Petersburg street (now New Leningrad street):*








Link

*1910s, New Petrograd street (former New Petersburg street, now New Leningrad street):*








Link

*1900s, view from Assumption Cathedral at Intercession Hill. New metal and old wooden bridges across Dnieper River:*








Link

*1900s, power station near embankment of Dnieper River:*








Link

*1900s, power station near Kremlin wall:*








Link

*1900s, power station on the bank of Dnieper River:*








Etoretro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, old wooden bridge across Dnieper River:*








Link

*1900s, tramcar on the old wooden bridge across Dnieper River:*








Link

*1900s. Old wooden bridge, Assumption Cathedral and Gate Church of Virgin Hodegetria:*








Link

*1900s, tramline at the old wooden bridge near Gate Church of Virgin Hodegetria:*








Link

*1900s, old wooden bridge across Dnieper River:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1912, Gate Church of Virgin Hodegetria (color photo of Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








Link

*1912, Gate Church. Holy Copy (1602) of the Miraculous icon "Theotokos of Smolensk" (color photo of Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








Link

*Here we can see tramline at the wooden bridge across Dnieper River. But look at those weird colored spots! Guess what is it?   *








Link

*It's hard to believe in this, but there were no digital photocameras in Russia one hundred years ago! So, technology of color photographing was no perfect! Due to slow shutter speed (1-3 seconds), it was impossible to made color photo of moving objects! Now let's look at the color channels, and all will be clear! We will see little "microfilm"   

1) First moment (blue channel). One big spot. It's tramcar which is turning to the bridge and pedestrian who is walking to left *

*2) Second moment (green channel). Spot became less. It because tramcar already did turn and is moving on the bridge, and pedestrian is almost disappeared behind the left corner of the gate:*

*3) Last moment (red channel). Spot became very small. Tramcar almost disappeared from our view, and we don't see pedestrian anymore:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Gate Church of Virgin Hodegetria:*








Etoretro

*1900s. Dnieper Gate, which led to the old bridge*








Link

*1900s, "Union" tramcars near the new iron bridge:*








Максимов А.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Trinity Highway (now Big Soviet street):*








Link

*1900s, "Union" tramcar at the Trinity Highway (now Big Soviet street):*








Максимов А.

*1900s, Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street). Assumption Cathedral on the background:*








Link

*1900s, Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street). Assumption Cathedral on the background:*








Link

*1900s, Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street). Assumption Cathedral on the background:*








kingofobilvion


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street):*








Etoretro

*1900s, tramline at the Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street):*








Etoretro

*1900s, Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street):*








kingofobilvion

*1900s, Maria Female Gymnasium at Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street):*








Link

*1900s, 2nd Female Gymnasium at Big Annunciation street (now Big Soviet street):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Pushkin street (now Lenin street):*








Etoretro

*1900s, "Union" tramcar at the Pushkin street (now Lenin street):*








Максимов А.

*1900s, "Union" tramcar at the Pushkin street (now Lenin street):*








Максимов А.

*1900s, Pushkin street (now Lenin street):*








Etoretro

*1900s, Pushkin street (now Lenin street):*








Link

*1900s, Pushkin street (now Lenin street):*








kingofobilvion









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1912, wall of the Smolensk Kremlin. St. Nicholas Gate-Tower (color photo of Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








Link

*1900s, St. Nicholas Gate-Tower:*








Link

*1900s, St. Nicholas Gate-Tower:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Blonye Garden. Monument to Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857), "father of Russian classical music", who was born in Smolensk Governorate. His opera "A Life for the Tsar" (1836), devoted to the historical struggle against Polish aggressors, is known as first Russian national opera:*








Link

*1900s, Blonye Garden:*








kingofobilvion

*1900s, Blonye Garden:*








Максимов А.

*August 1912. Blonye Garden:*








Etoretro

*1900s, Gubernatorial Break:*








kingofobilvion


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, building of the Governorate Administration at St. Elijah street (now October Revolution street):*








Etoretro

*1900s, the building of City Council near Blonye Garden:*








Link

*1900s, House of Governor at St. Elijah street (now October Revolution street). The one of few buildings, which almost were not damaged during Napoleon's aggression:*








Etoretro

*August 1912. House of Governor, which was widely decorated for the visit of Russian Emperor Nicholas II (to the centenary of Russian victory in the war against Napoleon's invaders):*








Etoretro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1912, Bust of Mikhail Kutuzov at the 1812 Boulevard (now Memory of Heroes Square) near Molokhovskaya Gate-Tower (Boulevard was opened by Russian Emperor Nicholas II to the centenary of Russian victory, on September 13, 1912):*








smoladmin

*1900s, Molokhovskaya Gate-Tower:*








Link

*1900s, Molokhovskaya Gate-Tower:*








Link

*1900s, Molokhovskaya Gate-Tower:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The first cash worker and first tram driver in Smolensk:*








Link

*Identity document of Afanasy Kholstinnikov, who worked by tram driver since October 20, 1901 till August 31, 1915. He finished the work due to mobilization on military service:*








Link

*Olympiada Banenkova (1897-1977). The first female tram driver in Smolensk, who worked during 45 years since 1914:*








Link

*The bag of controller and samples of the money banknotes and coins, which were used by passengers for buying of tram tickets in different years:*








Link

*Smolensk Tramway:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

In 2013 Smolensk - the city which was ransacked many times by "civilized" European aggressors (Poles, Lithuanians, multi-national European armies of Napoleon and Hitler) - will celebrate own 1150-anniversary. Despite the fact, that in each case aggressors captured city, Battles of Smolensk helped to halt the advance of enemy troops into rest Russia, to weaken enemy military potential and given time to organize the defense. In the end, all it led to the Russian victories. In addition, 2011 is the year of 110-anniversary of Smolensk Tram. Next year will be celebrations devoted to 400-anniversary of liberation of Moscow and other Russian cities from Polish-Lithuanian occupants and 200-anniversary of Russian victory over Napoleon's Grande Armée. In preparation for the 1150-anniversary, will be implemented a program of modernization of city - the reconstruction and restoration of historical monuments, as well as roads, streets, bridges, underpasses, houses of culture; construction of living houses, institute corps, sport complexes and other municipal facilities.

In particular, by 2013 city authorities plan to buy 35 modern low-floor tramcars. Those tramcars (model 71-623, also known as KTM-23) will made at Wagon Works in Ust-Katav town, Chelyabinsk Region. Currently there are 19 such tramcars in Smolensk: 12 tramcars (71-623-01) and 7 tramcars (71-623-00). The first of those tramcars was made in July 2010 and operated in Smolensk since September 3, 2010. The newest tramcars were made in May 2011. Also, there is going reconstruction of tram tracks, because current bad condition of some tracks will have devastating effects on low-floor tramcars. This order of the tramcars of this or similar models is the second biggest in all post-Soviet history of Russian "tram cities" (after Perm Tramway).

*November 18, 2010. Conveyor in Ust-Katav Wagon Works, Chelyabinsk Region (model 71-623-01):*








Карданный Вал

*February 19, 2011. Transportation of tramcars from Ust-Katav Wagon Works to rail station (71-623-01):*








Ищенко Никита

*June 6, 2011. Central Rail Terminal in Smolensk, arrival of new tramcars (71-623-00):*








xrds2009

*June 6, 2011. Central Rail Terminal in Smolensk:*








xrds2009

*May 11, 2011. St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa overpass. Tug (71-623-01) for new tramcars:*








xrds2009

*May 14, 2011. Tram depot in Smolensk (71-623-00):*








xrds2009

*June 11, 2011. Tram depot in Smolensk:*








Евгений С.

*July 7, 2011. Tram depot in Smolensk (71-623-01):*








СОЛОВЕЙ


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 14, 2011. Tramcar near Kremlin wall:*








xrds2009

*October 2, 2010. Terminus station "Pyotr Alexeyev street", route #2 (71-623-01):*








Роман Агапитов

*February 12, 2011. Victory Square, route #2 (71-623-01):*








Юрий Анисимов

*February 22, 2011. Tram Driveway street, route #2 (71-623-01):*








Юрий Анисимов

*May 21, 2011. Rylenkov street, route #2 (71-623-01):*








Артём Светлов

*May 21, 2011. Victory Square, route #1 (71-623-01):*








Артём Светлов

*May 22, 2011. Tram Driveway, route #2 (71-623-01):*








Артём Светлов

*May 22, 2011. Tram Driveway, route #2 (71-623-01):*








Артём Светлов

*May 27, 2011. Rumyantsev street, route #2 (71-623-01):*








xrds2009

*May 31, 2011. Rumyantsev street, route #2 (71-623-01):*








xrds2009

*June 15, 2011. Popov street, route #1 (71-623-01):*








Ищенко Никита

*July 27, 2011. St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa overpass, route #7 (71-623-01):*








xrds2009

*August 14, 2011. Tram Driveway, route #1 (71-623-01):*








xrds2009


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*November 27, 2011. Station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"). Last night before the opening:*








Umformer

*Car parking:*








Umformer









Umformer

*Vestibule at Belinsky street:*








Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

Umformer









Umformer









Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*November 28, 2011. Opening of the station "Botanicheskaya" - 8th station of Yekaterinburg Metro:*








Антон Буценко

*Station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"):*








Антон Буценко









Антон Буценко









Антон Буценко


----------



## AlekseyVT

Антон Буценко









Антон Буценко









Антон Буценко









Антон Буценко









Антон Буценко


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro line was extended on 4.2 km with one station. Currently there are 8 stations with rotal length 12.7 km. The intermediate deep-level station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov") will be opened in February-March 2012 due to problems with delivery of the parts for escalators. The intermediate deep-level station "Bazhovskaya" ("Pavel Bazhov") planned to be opened in the distant future:*








Urbanrail

Therefore, Yekaterinburg Metro moved from 7th to 5th position in the list of longest Russian Metro systems and from 14th to 12th position in the list of longest post-Soviet Metro systems.

*THE METRO SYSTEMS OF THE POST-SOVIET STATES:*
*1. Moscow, Russia - 301.2 km; 182 stations (first stations were opened in 1935, the last stations - in 2010);
2. Saint Petersburg, Russia - 110.3 km; 64 stations (1955-2010);*
3. Kyiv, Ukraine - 63.7 km; 49 stations (1960-2010);
4. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 38.1 km; 29 stations (1975-2010);
5. Toshkent, Uzbekistan - 37.5 km; 29 stations (1977-2001);
6. Baku, Azerbaijan - 34.6 km; 23 stations (1967-2011);
7. Minsk, Belarus - 30.3 km; 25 stations (1984-2007);
8. Tbilisi, Georgia - 26.4 km; 22 stations (1966-2000);
*9. Novosibirsk, Russia - 16.0 km; 13 stations (1986-2010);
10. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia - 15.5 km; 13 stations (1985-2002);*
11. Yerevan, Armenia - 13.4 km; 10 stations (1981-1996);
*12. Yekaterinburg, Russia - 12.7 km; 8 stations (1991-2011);
13. Samara, Russia - 11.4 km; 9 stations (1987-2007);
14. Kazan, Russia - 10.3 km; 7 stations (2005-2010);*
15. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 7.8 km; 6 stations (1995-1995).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Some more photos:*








ligaleise









ligaleise









ligaleise


----------



## AlekseyVT

ligaleise









ligaleise









ligaleise









ligaleise









ligaleise


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of the station:*








Northwood-3179









Northwood-3179

*In the train:*








Northwood-3179









Northwood-3179

*Short stop at the "Chkalovskaya" station:*








льDINIK


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Residents of the Botanical microdistrict of Yekaterinburg:*








Umformer

*City officials:*








Umformer

*Metro forumers:*








Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Botanicheskaya" station:*





*"Chkalovskaya" station:*


----------



## Woonsocket54

Excellent. It's been a long time coming for the southside of Yekaterinburg.

I'm surprised the president showed up. Did he travel to the city just to attend the metro opening, or was he in town for campaign events related to the parliamentary election?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I'm surprised the president showed up. Did he travel to the city just to attend the metro opening, or was he in town for campaign events related to the parliamentary election?


Clear PR-campaign - visiting of the new living microdistrict, meeting with journalists and enterpreneurs of small business, opening of the Metro station (despite the fact, that construction of those Metro stations was financed from regional, not federal budget). Ordinary situation - people were forced to wait at the cold street until the president finishing his visit. Passengers at the working stations also were forced to wait at the platform.

In general, visiting of Medvedev was clearly superfluous and during this day he greatly reduced own rating among Yekaterinburg voters hno:






So, let me not speak anymore about this political crap and to congratulate Yekaterinburg residents with this long-awaited opening!


----------



## Woonsocket54

Of course Medvedev had to visit a metro station opening. He is learning from the supreme mentor:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84550983&postcount=90


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## Woonsocket54

The 4.2 km from Geologicheskaya to Botanicheskaya - is that the longest distance without active stops among all Russian or ex-Soviet metros? The section between Avtozavodskaya and Kolomenskaya in Moscow seems shorter, but maybe there are longer ones in other cities.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Oops, I should have done more research. Looks like the Krylatskoye-Strogino stretch is at least 5 km long.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> The 4.2 km from Geologicheskaya to Botanicheskaya - is that the longest distance without active stops among all Russian or ex-Soviet metros?


No.



Woonsocket54 said:


> The section between Avtozavodskaya and Kolomenskaya in Moscow seems shorter, but maybe there are longer ones in other cities.


3354 meters.



Woonsocket54 said:


> Oops, I should have done more research. Looks like the Krylatskoye-Strogino stretch is at least 5 km long.


*1. "Krylatskoe" - "Strogino" 6627 m;*
2. "Volgogradsky Prospekt" - "Tekstilshchiki" 3413 m;
3. "Avtozavodskaya" - "Kolomenskaya" 3354 m;
4. "Tushinskaya" - "Shchukinskaya" 3349 m;
5. "Park Pobedy" - "Slavyansky Bulvar" 3293 m;
6. "Kievskaya" - "Park Pobedy" 3196 m;
7. "Kozhukhovskaya" - "Pechatniki" 3130 m;
8. "Tulskaya" - "Nagatinskaya" 3057 m;
9. "Perovo" - "Shosse Entuziastov" 3023 m.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*November 28, 2011. Some more photos from opening for closing of this theme:*








Kremlin









Kremlin









amisharin









Kremlin


----------



## AlekseyVT

ekburg









ekburg









ekburg









ekburg









ekburg









ekburg


----------



## AlekseyVT

ekburg









ekburg









AlMax









Viru









ekburg


----------



## AlekseyVT

IAGSoft









ekburg









ekburg









ekburg









AlMax


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*November 30, 2011. One day before the opening of the three stops. Stop "TYuZ" ("Theatre for Young Spectators"):*








RIA-Novosti









RIA-Novosti









RIA-Novosti


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Stop "Profsoyuznaya" ("Labor Unions"):*








slava2007s









RIA-Novosti









RIA-Novosti

*Tramcar LVS-2009 (71-154), made in St. Petersburg:*








RIA-Novosti









RIA-Novosti









RIA-Novosti


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> RIA-Novosti


I understand that this is the station for the children’s theater, but that Cheburashka mural has to go


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I understand that this is the station for the children’s theater, but that Cheburashka mural has to go


The problem that this entrance was vandalized many times during construction of this stop. It's difficult to clean this wall. Therefore, city authorities decided to made false wall with more interesting graffiti.









Metroworld


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*December 1, 2011. Extension of the Volgograd Metrotram with three underground stations*

After 27 years (!!!) of construction, they finally extended this line on south. However, the number of new tramcars is still not enough for the trip along whole line. Therefore, there will be introduce two routes:

*1) ST1:* "VGRZ" - "Ploshchad Chekistov" (analog of old route). Here will be used only old Tatra tramcars;
*2) ST2:* "Stadion Monolit" - "Yelshanka". Here will be used only new tramcars. This route is necessary for reducing of time intervals to 10 minutes. It will be cancelled after buying of new tramcars.









Urbanrail









КП


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*December 8, 2011. Construction of the Aeroexpress terminal in Vladivostok:*








Dimas89









Dimas89









Dimas89


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 9, 2011. Construction of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), which planned to be opened on December 26, 2011:*


----------



## Woonsocket54

some photos from *Novosibirsk* metro
source: *gelio-nsk* livejournal account
full thread here: http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/159051.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

*22) May 5, 1904 - Pyatigorsk:*

*Early history*

Pyatigorsk is a city in Stavropol Region on the Podkumok River, about 20 kilometers (12 miles) from Mineralnye Vody (lit. Mineral Waters) town. Since January 19, 2010 it has been the administrative center of the North Caucasian Federal District of Russia. The name Pyatigorsk is derived from the fused Russian words "pyat gor" ("five mountains") and the city is so called because of the five peaks of the igneous mountain Beshtau (which also means "five mountains" in Turkic) of the Caucasian mountain range overlooking the city. The city is charmingly situated on a small plateau, 1680 feets above sea-level, at the foot of the Beshtau, Mashuk and three other outliers of the Caucasus range, which protect it on the north.

The region of Five Mountains (Bish-Dag) with hot water spring is first mentioned in the chronicles in 1334, when famous Arabian traveler Ibn Batutta visited the place. Russian manuscripts start mentioning the site in the middle of the 16th century, giving some information about Bish-Dag’s (Pyatigorsk) population. Scientific interest in them was first shown by Russian Emperor Peter the Great, but the information collected on his expedition has since been lost. New data on the spot appear only in 1773, when Russian scientist Johann Anton Güldenstädt briefly describes the Hot Mountain (southern ridge of the Mashuk Mountain), where hot sulphuric spring wells out of its slope. In 1774, according to peace agreement with Turkey, states Kabarda and Bish-Dag became belong to Russia.

Interest to this site was revived at the end of the 18th century when the first Russian settlement was founded. In 1780 a small fortress is erected not far than 4 kilometers from the Mashuk Mountain, The fortress is called Konstantinogorskaya, and soon a settlement appear near it, sheltering soldiers, who finished their military service. The soldiers noticed hot mineral springs, coming form the Mashuk Mountain, and when world famous Russian traveler Peter Simon Pallas visits the site in 1793, local population was already well aware of healing waters, good for skin problems, rheumatism, gout and etc. The sulphur springs, about fifteen in number, come from a great depth, and vary in temperature from 24° to 36° С (75° to 96° F); they are used both for drinking and for bathing. Scientists come and study the springs, spreading news about wonderful waters around the country and welcoming patients from most distant Russian cities.

The value of the Caucasian mineral waters led to the construction of a resort in 1803, and the first studies of their medical properties began thereafter: on May 6, Russian Emperor Alexander I signed a decree which made the mineral waters state property. There are now many settlements near the springs. The first such settlement was Goryachevodsk ("town of hot waters", now part of Pyatigorsk) at the bottom of Mashuk Mountain, then Kislovodsk, Yessentuki, Zheleznovodsk. The first buildings in Goryachevodsk were erected in 1812. During next decades there were built hotels, verdant parks, baths, elegant spa buildings and glass galleries. In 1830 the name of Pyatigorsk ("town of the five mountains") was given to the new settlement.

The whole region is also connected with the name of Mikhail Lermontov (1814-1841), great Russian poet, who lived here for some time. His family probably descended from the Scottish Learmonths, one of whom settled in Russia in the early 17th century. The beauty of the Caucasian region was certainly not lost on him. A fearless soldier and inveterate dueler, Lermontov was possessed of a fluid lyrical gift and a particularly black, fatalistic brand of Romanticism. He chose Caucasus as the setting for his influential novel, "A Hero of Our Time" (1838-1840), a tale of danger, passion, machismo and emotional alienation. The author’s own life was no less turbulent than that of his protagonist Grigory Pechorin. Lermontov was only 26 when he died in Pyatigorsk on July 27, 1841, shot in a duel with a fellow soldier Nikolay Martynov whom he had offended. Now Pyatigorsk is strongly associated with his name. Many local sites tell about the poet and his life in the Caucasus. There is a museum in the city devoted to his memory. On August 28, 1889 there was opened monument to Mikhail Lermontov, the first in Russian Empire. People collected money for its construction during 18 years. Many famous people visited Pyatigorsk health resort – great Russian poet Alexander Pushkin, great Russian music composers Mikhail Glinka, Alexander Alyabyev and Sergey Rakhmaninov, great Russian writers Leo Tolstoy and Anton Chekhov, great Russian painter Ilya Repin, great Russian opera singer Fyodor Shalyapin, great Russian theatre director Constantin Stanislavski and others. 

In 1861 doctor Semyon Smirnov becomes the head of Russian resorts, which has positive effect on Pyatigorsk. Dr. Smirnov founds "Russian Balneal Society", first Russian science establishment dealing with natural healing factors. In 1863 was installed telegraph line between Stavropol and Rostov-on-Don. When in 1875 railway connects Rostov-on-Don with Vladikavkaz, amount of health-resort visitors rapidly grows. In 1894 was completed construction of railway for direct connection with Moscow. In the beginning of the 20th century Pyatigorsk authorities opened hot mineral spring, well-rooms for sulphureous water, install electrical equipment, build Lermontov Gallery with a stage and hotels. The town outskirts are rapidly encumbered with comfortable villas. The population of Pyatigorsk was 13670 residents in 1882 and 18638 - in 1897.

*Giant Eagle Sculpture (1901) on the Hot Mountain in Pyatigorsk is a official symbol of Caucasian Mineral Waters:*








behtau

*20th-century postcard with a view of Pyatigorsk:*








Wikipedia

*Beshtau Mountain:*








lebede-tat

*Beshtau Mountain:*








lebede-tat


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Pyatigorsk, the first of the numerous Russian monuments to Mikhail Lermontov (1814-1841):*








lastur

*Monument to Mikhail Lermontov and Saviour Cathedral:*








lastur

*Site of the Lermontov's fatal duel:*








lastur









lastur


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of electric tram network*

The discussions about construction of electric transport in Pyatigorsk were started in 1898 according to initiative of group of progressive-minded Pyatigorsk residents. Among this group was Rudolf Leizinger (1843-1910) - Swiss man, who moved from Netstal to Russia when he was 19-years old. On December 27, 1901 he and his supporters established "Caucasian mountain society" in Pyatigorsk. Leizinger was sure that Pyatigorsk Tram is necessary for connection between town center and resort area.

The history of Pyatigorsk Tram began in 1902, when joint stock company "Siemens & Halske AG" (which took part in the construction of the first tramlines in Nizhny Novgorod, Dnipropetrovsk, Moscow and Zhytomyr) commited themselves to construct tramlines in Pyatigorsk. The contract between "Siemens & Halske AG" and regional authorities was signed in December 1902. The same company also has commited to supply the rolling stock, to built a power station, high-voltage electric power transmission lines and depot for the tramcars. The construction works began in February 1903. The cost of whole project was 493 thousand rubles.

The project of power station was drafted by engineer Samuil Friedmann in 1902. On May 24, 1903 began construction hydroelectric plant "White Coal" on the Podkumok River in Yessentuki resort (17 kilometers west of Pyatigorsk). It was put into operation in August 1903. "White Coal" (~8000 V / =550 V; 727.65 kW) was first industrial hydro power station of the Russian Empire. It was also largest in Imperial Russia before 1909, when was completed Hindu Kush hydro power plant on the Murgab River in Turkmenistan (1.35 MW). "While Coal" generated electric energy for the four resort towns of Caucasian Mineral Waters Region and, in particular, for tramlines in Pyatigorsk and Kislovodsk. The total cost of "White Coal" hydro power station was about 0.5 mln. rubles, including: cost of equipment for the functioning of station - 0.175 mln. rubles; cost of electric system for street lighting of resort towns - 0.05 mln. rubles; cost of electric system for exploitation of Kislovodsk Tram - 0.035 mln. rubles, cost of electric system for exploitation of Pyatigorsk Tram - 0.225 mln. rubles.

Pyatigorsk tram system was mostly completed in April 1903, but its opening was postponed because "White Coal" hydro power station was not finished. According to original plans, tram system in Pyatigorsk should be put into operation on August 28, 1903, but it was delayed on few days. Pyatigorsk Tram was put into operation on September 14, 1903. At this day in the newly-built Lermontov Gallery (1900-1902) in the Nicholas Flower Garden was opened first solemn session of the Second All-Russian Congress of the activists of climatology, hydrology and balneology, which was devoted to the centenary of foundation of the Caucasian Mineral Waters health resorts. In the opening ceremony took part Duke Alexander Petrovich of Oldenburg and Alexey Yermolov, Minister of Agriculture and State Properties of Russian Empire. The first tramcar, driven by Samuil Friedmann, arrived to the Lermontov Gallery from the Rail Terminal. Tram exploitation began after two weeks. However, due to technical reasons, regular operation was started only on May 5, 1904.

The tram system was built for transportation of the patients. According to the project of engineer Samuil Friedmann, tramlines were built from the Rail Terminal and central part of Pyatigorsk to the resort area near piedmont of Mashuk Mountain, where were located majority of hospitals, sanatoriums, boarding houses and hotels. The main two-track section was been from Rail Terminal to the Nicholas Flower Garden; along the Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue), main street of Pyatigorsk. It had continued from Nicholas Flower Garden to the New Sabaneyev baths (now Pushkin baths) and Elizabeth Gallery (now Academical Gallery) - this section was single-track. The other single-track line has been built from Nicholas Flower Garden to the Mashuk Mountain; along the Gentry street (now Karl Marx street) and Lermontov street; through Emmanuel Park; near the gazebo "Aeolian Harp". This branch line was completed in August 1904. Its terminus station was near Drop, famous cavern (depth - 20 m) on the southern slope of Mashuk Mountain. _"A narrow path cut in the cliff led to a conical drop. At the end of the path was a parapet from which one could see a puddle of stinking malachite at the bottom of the Drop. This Drop is considered one of the sights of Pyatigorsk and is visited by a large number of tourists in the course of a day..."_ (Ilya Ilf and Yevgeny Petrov, "The Twelve Chairs" novel, 1928).

All tramlines were 1 meter wide. Currently Pyatigorsk Tramway is one of only two Russian tram systems with "narrow gauge" (the other is Kaliningrad Tramway).

Therefore, there were two tramlines in Pyatigorsk.
1) Rail Terminal - Municipal Garden - Nicholas Flower Garden - New Sabaneyev baths (now Pushkin baths);
2) Nicholas Flower Garden - Gentry street (now Karl Marx street) - Lermontov street - Emmanuel Park - Drop cavern.

The total length of tramlines was 8.2 km. There were operated 11 motor tramcars and 7 trailers (former horse-drawn tramcars), which were known as "Sandals" among local residents and visitors. Those tramcars were made by Russian company "Wl. Gostyński and Co" in Warsaw. The motor tramcars were closed-type, its capacity was 16 seats and 12 standing. The capacity of trailers was 20 persons. After 1905, in Pyatigorsk were arrived 3 motor tramcars and 2 trailers (made in 1889), which previously were used in Zurich, Switzerland. Four more motor tramcars were built in Pyatigorsk tram depot, which was located near Rail Terminal. 

Tram system operated from 6:30am till midnight. During winter seasons there operated less tramcars, and branch line to the Drop was closed. Travel price was 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles. The discount price for students was 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (but only from 7:00am till 9:00am and from 1:00pm till 3:00pm). Policemen and postmen had rights on free tickets. The daily profit from exploitation of tram system was 100-150 rubles in 1904. The passenger traffic greatly increased during summer seasons. For example, the profit in 1911 was 97092 rubles, including: January - 2434 rubles, February - 2542, March - 3356, April - 5542, May - 9862, June - 18046, July - 22255, August - 17304, September - 6657, October - 4452 and November - 3367 rubles. Annual traffic was 1.838 mln. passengers in 1911.

Tram stops were close enough to each other for the comfort of patients. The majority of tram stops had roofed pavilions for protection of passengers from sun and rain. At Rail Terminal, tramlines were built close to the railway platform. So, it was enough to make just a few steps for the transfer from tram to train. 

The owners of Pyatigorsk tram system was Department of Caucasian Mineral Waters health resorts. Its exploitation has been loaned to an entrepreneur Leizerovich for 25 years. Before October Revolution of 1917, there were plans for construction of tramlines in the other resorts of Caucasian Mineral Waters. In 1904 they planned to built tramline from Pyatigorsk to Zheleznovodsk along the Yermolov Avenue (now Kalinin Avenue), around the Mashuk Mountain. In 1909 were developed projects for construction of tram system in Zheleznovodsk, Yessentuki as well as tramline Kislovodsk-Bermamit. In 1917 was drafted project of tramline Pyatigorsk-Yessentuki-Kislovodsk. However, all those projects remained unrealized.

The October Revolution of 1917 had violated the measured life of transportation facilities. In 1918 Pyatigorsk Tram was municipalized. Its operation was suspended during Russian Civil War. In 1918, according to initiative of Sergey Kirov, on the base of workshops of Pyatigorsk tram depot, was created cartridge-bullet arms plant, which produced about 30 million cartridges for Red Army. By 1920, there were 15 motor tramcars and 8 trailers in Pyatigorsk. However, only 11 motor tramcars and one trailer were in working condition. Passenger services were resumed in March 1920. 

*1905, Yessentuki. "White Coal", the first industrial hydro power station of the Russian Empire:*








dr-basilfz/

*1900s, motor tramcar with two trailers in Pyatigorsk:*








lebede-tat

*1912, tram workers near open-type trailers (so-called "Sandals"):*








trampark

*Planned tramline at the Pyatigorsk Map (1902): 
Red line: Rail Terminal - New Sabaneyev baths (now Pushkin baths), along the Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue);
Blue line: Nicholas Flower Garden - Drop (Proval) cavern on the slope of Mashuk Mountain:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*Tramlines at the Pyatigorsk Map (late 1900s):*








okavkaze


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Pyatigorsk Rail Terminal:*








RISHA

*1900s, Pyatigorsk Rail Terminal and stop of electric tram:*








lastur

*1900s, tram stop near Rail Terminal:*








okavkaze


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s. Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue), the main street of Pyatigorsk:*








behtau

*1900s. Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue):*








lastur

*1900s. Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue):*








lastur

*1910s, Hotel "Bristol" at the Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue):*








lastur

*1910, State hotel at the Tsar's street (now Kirov Avenue):*








RISHA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Nicholas Flower Garden:*








RISHA

*1900s, New Sabaneyev baths (now Pushkin baths):*








lebede-tat

*1900s, Elizabeth Gallery (now Academical Gallery):*








lastur


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, tramcar at Gentry street (now Karl Marx street):*








Wikipedia

*1900s, "Aeolian Harp" gazebo in the Emmanuel Park:*








lastur


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Drop cavern on the southern slope of Mashuk Mountain:*








behtau

*1900s, Drop cavern and cafe:*








lastur

*1900s, Drop cavern:*








RISHA

*1900, tram stop near Drop cavern:*








lastur

*1900s, Restaurant "Drop":*








lastur

*1900s, tram stop "Drop":*








etoretro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Pyatigorsk, biaxial trailer near old tram depot:*








Shurik









Shurik









Шпекавыг









Anna


----------



## Woonsocket54

Currently, the deepest station in Russia is Park Pobedy in Moscow at 84m. Admiralteyskaya, scheduled to open later this month in St Petersburg, is also listed as 84m. Are more precise numbers available to determine which is deeper, and thus can claim to be the second deepest in the world (after Arsenal'naya in Kiev), keeping in mind that rankings will likely be readjusted after Korean reunification to account for currently classified Pyongyang Metro station depths?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Currently, the deepest station in Russia is Park Pobedy in Moscow at 84m. Admiralteyskaya, scheduled to open later this month in St Petersburg, is also listed as 84m.


Really? I was sured that depth of "Admiralteyskaya" is 86 meters (depth of big escalator tunnel - 68 meters, depth of small escalator tunnel - 15 meters, incline intermediate corridor between escalators ~ 2-3 meters).


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ OK, you would know better. I must have gotten confused because Wikipedia lists 84 meters in the infobox of the station article, but also mentions 86 meters in the body text. It appears 86m is the correct depth.


----------



## historyworks

What is the story behind this?

http://www.railjournal.com/newsflash/huge-light-rail-network-planned-for-southern-moscow-1419.html



> Huge light rail network planned for southern Moscow PDF Print E-mail
> Tuesday, December 13, 2011
> 
> PLANS have been unveiled for a network of four light rail lines totalling 214km serving an area to the south of Moscow. The Southern Chord network will extend the reach of the Moscow metro and connect the airports of Domodedovo to the south and Vnukovo to the west.
> 
> The project is being developed by Domodedovo Trans Development (DTD) with the support of the Municipal District of Domodedevo and the Ministry of Transport of the Moscow Region. DTD in cooperation with Russia's Ministry of Transport is developing a public-private partnership for the project.
> 
> A feasibility study for the first 27km section (Line 2) from Domodedovo Airport to Krasnogvardeiskaya metro station should be completed during the first half of 2012 with a view to launching it as a pilot project in 2015. The longest line in the network will be the 102km Line 1 which will connect the two airports.
> 
> DTD will set up a light rail scientific research and design institute to study and systemise foreign light rail expertise, and conduct research, feasibility studies and design work.


----------



## AlekseyVT

historyworks said:


> What is the story behind this?
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/newsflash/huge-light-rail-network-planned-for-southern-moscow-1419.html


There is nothing comment. Our new Mayor has a lot of plans for the development of transport infrastructure (eg, 15 km of new Metro lines per year). Well, thanks to God, if at least half of these plans will be realized as result of it.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1904 - Kislovodsk:*

*Speaking about Pyatigorsk Tramway, it's also need mentioned tram system in Kislovodsk. It was only one electric tram system in Russia, which was used exclusively for cargo transportation during all period of its existance. This cargo was the famous mineral water "Narzan".*






*Early history*

Kislovodsk (literally meaning "city of sour waters") is a city in Stavropol Region, which lies in the North Caucasian region of the country, between the Black and Caspian Seas. It lies along the Podkumok River in the Caucasus foothills just southwest of Pyatigorsk. Kislovodsk is a spa town, there located almost one-third of the all hospitals and sanatoriums of Caucasian Mineral Waters. Other notable spa towns in the vicinity include Yessentuki and Pyatigorsk. Currently Kislovodsk is the most largest resort in the group of the Caucasus Mineral Waters and the second among most popular resorts in all Russia after Sochi.

Kislovodsk is a splendid place for vocation with its mountainous air (its height above sea level is 800 – 1200 m), beautiful scenery and the richest park. The Kislovodsk park is the real pearl of the resort. Its space is 1340 hectares. Shady groves, cozy glades and alleys are not only favourite places for tourists, but also the original museum of the Caucasian flora. There are more than 250 breeds of trees and bushes here. There are a lot of flowers in the park which decorate it from early spring till late autumn. The climate in Kislovodsk is wonderful. The air is fresh and pure. The sun shines about 300 days a year (for comparison, in Zheleznovodsk - 117 sunny days, in Yessentuki - 112, in Pyatigorsk - 98). Many people prefer to come here in winter when the weather is usually sunny and dry. The holiday season lasts all year round. But the main riches and proud of the resort is mineral springs. Narzan – the largest spring of Caucasian Mineral Waters - made Kislovodsk world-famous. From Turkic "nart sane" is translated as "bogatyr’s water" or "water of valiant warriors". 

The valley of Kislovodsk was not settled in the end of 18th century. Chemist Jacob Reineggs was the first who described Kislovodsk narzan in 1784. In 1793 famous Russian traveler Peter Simon Pallas visited this site. He was first man, who made detailed studies of narzan sources. The discoverer of resort seasons in Kislovodsk was Count Irakly Morkov, Russian Lieutenant-General, who in 1798 placed own military camp on the Cross Mountain over the narzan source. Morkov regularly took a baths of the heated narzan for cure asthma.

On March 19, 1803 Russian Emperor Alexander I signed a rescript for construction of the military fortress on the site of mineral sources. Kislovodsk, originally a military outpost and stanitsa (Cossack settlement) of the Terek Cossack Host, was founded in 1803. The town got its name thanks to mineral springs of curative carbonic acid water "Narzan" which is called "kislaya voda" ("sour water"). 

The first residents of Kislovodsk were Russian soldiers, who settled here after finishing of the term of military service in the fortress. The first official visit of sick men was carried out in 1808–1809. The first wooden bathhouses were built in 1812, people took a bath of undiluted cold narzan. According to the order of Russian General Alexey Yermolov, intensive construction of the resort was begun in the 19th century. A magnificent restoration of that time with a colonnade and wide stairs, descending to the park, was built by project of brothers Bernardazzi in 1822 on money, which were budgeted by the government. Building of a state hotel began near the spring and a resort park was laid in 1823. Later there were built baths (1827–1832; rebuilt in 1901–1903 by architect Andrey Klepinin), the pseudo-English Gothic Narzan Gallery (1848–1858, architect Samuil Upton), and the recreation hall - an eclectic imitation of the Late Renaissance style (1895). Number of bathes in Narzan Gallery increased in 1880.

Enlivening of resort building and increase of afflux of sick men in Kislovodsk was at the end of 19th century, when was completed construction of highway between Kislovodsk and Mineralnye Vody (Mineral Waters) station of the newly-built Vladikavkaz Railway (1875); and mainly after completion of a branch railway (1893) from Mineralnye Vody, which directly connected Kislovodsk with major cities of Russian Empire. During 10 years, from 1881 till 1891, the population of Kislovodsk increased from 1551 to 6000 residents.

In the late 19th and early 20th centuries, Kislovodsk as a fashionable spa attracted many musicians, artists, and members of the Russian aristocracy. Many famous people visited Pyatigorsk health resort – great Russian poets Alexander Pushkin and Mikhail Lermontov, great Russian music composers Mikhail Glinka, Alexander Alyabyev and Sergey Rakhmaninov, great Russian writers Leo Tolstoy and Anton Chekhov, great Russian painter Ilya Repin, great Russian opera singer Fyodor Shalyapin, great Russian theatre director Constantin Stanislavski and others. Several of the events in Mikhail Lermontov's novel "A Hero Of Our Time" (1838-1840) are set in Kislovodsk and Pyatigorsk.

Town status was granted to Kislovodsk in 1903, to the centenary of foundation of the Caucasian Mineral Waters health resorts. Intensive private building was carried out in Kislovodsk at the beginning of 20th century (dachas, rest homes, hotels). Kislovodsk becomes the famous resort which, however, was visited only representatives of privileged classes. Over 25000 people received treatment in Kislovodsk already in 1904. 

During World War I visiting the waters stopped at all and the resort was turned into a huge hospital for wounded men and disabled veterans. On December 11, 1918 in Kislovodsk was born Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, famous Russian writer and Nobel Prize Laureat (1970). A museum is planned in the house, where he was born. It is set to undergo renovations in 2011 in preparation.

*1900s, Kislovodsk Rail Terminal and Kursaal (Recreation Hall):*








Wikipedia

*1900s, Fontain "Frogs" and Leonid Zipalov's Hotel:*








philatelist

*Former Kursaal (now Kislovodsk State Philharmonia named after Vasily Safonov):*








fototerra

*Narzan Gallery:*








kislovodsk-lux

*"Boiling well" (a spring of narzan):*








starostaklassa


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The unique tram system*

The first primitive bottling of narzan water was produced in 1793. Sealed jars with narzan water were supplied to the Georgievsk town, on the table of General Ivan Gudovich (1741-1820). Narzan Gallery in Kislovodsk was built in medieval English style in 1848-1858 by architect Samiul Upton. In it there is "Boiling well" (a spring of narzan), drinking well-rooms, a resort library with reading-room. In 1864 was made the next attempt of bottling, but it was less productive. In 1894 began industrial bottling of narzan water. According to the project of engineer Ivan Baykov, in the right wing of Narzan Gallery was installed mechanism for bottling. The factory for bottling of mineral water was put into operation on June 13, 1894. In 1896 here were poured and sent out 47906 water "semi-bottles" (0.4 litres). It was awarded Gold Medal at the All-Russia Industrial and Art Exhibition 1896 in Nizhny Novgorod. In 1900 industrial output was 2 millions water "semi-bottles", in 1901 - 4 millions. "Narzan" became popular in Russia, its "semi-bottles" were supplied in Rostov-on-Don, Moscow and other cities. In 1900-1903 bottling factory was reconstructed and extended. Industrial output increased till 20 million water "semi-bottles" per year.

In 1902 "Narzan" mineral water won Gold Medal at an international exhibition in Reims, France. In 1903 "Narzan" begins to be exported to Greece, Turkey and other states. This mineral water was also supplied for the private persons, to the pharmacies of Moscow and St. Petersburg, as well as to Kuban, Terek, Don, Ural and Orenburg Cossack Hosts.

Therefore, during 1894-1903 popularity of "Narzan" greatly increased. There was a big demand for production of bottling factory in the country. For this reason, owners of factory rented area near cargo rail station "Minutka", on the territory of which was built warehouse for the water "semi-bottles". The warehouse was been at the crossing of Highway street (now Kirov street) and Forest street (now Nelyubin street). "Minutka" rail station was located at 1.5-km distance from the factory. Originally water "semi-bottles" from the "Narzan" factory were transported to this warehouse on the ordinary carts. In 1903 entrepreneur Evangulov decided to modernize the process of delivering "semi-bottles" at own warehouse and built narrow-gauge line of horse-drawn tram for this purpose.

In August 1903 was put into operation hydroelectric plant "White Coal" on the Podkumok River in Yessentuki resort, almost in the middle of distance between Pyatigorsk and Kislovodsk. This hydroelectric plant was built by German company "Siemens & Halske AG". "White Coal" generated electric energy for electric lighting in the four resort towns of Caucasian Mineral Waters Region and, in addition, for Pyatigorsk tram system. Then the entrepreneur had the idea to electrify the existing line and use it for transportation of water "semi-bottles". The cost of electrification was 35000 rubles.

In 1904 this unique electric tram began to operate in Kislovodsk. It was run from Narzan Gallery to the railway station; along the Emir street (now Comintern street), Poplar Alley (now Resort Boulevard) and Highway street (now Kirov street). The length of this single-track line (1 meter wide) was 2 km. There was used only one small tramcar with trailer-platforms for mineral water. The rails were laid at urban streets, the pillars for overhead lines were set at the municipal lands. In 1911-1913 it led to the judicial process between Department of Caucasian Mineral Waters and Kislovodsk society, the latter demanded to dismantle tramline. The production at "Narzan" factory was suspended in 1918 due to Russian Civil War, but it was resumed in 1922.

Kislovodsk freight-only tram system was unique in Russian Empire and Soviet Union. Of course, electric tramlines in many Soviet cities were used for cargo transportation, somewhere were built branch tramlines to the rail stations, warehouses, shops and directly to industrial enterprises. Majority of such branch tramlines ceased to exist in 1950s-1960s, but in some cities (for example, in St. Petersburg) it were used during more longer period. However, only Kislovodsk tram system was built and was used exclusively for cargo transportation.

*Mid-20th century, Kislovodsk cargo tram:*








okavkaze

*Tramline at the Kislovodsk Map of 1914:*








discusmedia

*Tramline at the Kislovodsk Map of 1903:*

gidrogeo
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*December 12, 2011. Construction of the "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River") station:*








AlexP









AlexP


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD METROTRAM*

*Panorama of station "Profsoyuznaya" ("Labor Unions"):*








evian

*Panorama of "Yelshanka" station:*








evian


*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*"Ghost" station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov"):*








metropts


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*December 2011. Construction of the Metro station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"):*








Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Eastern exit:*








Link









Link









Link









Link

*Long-awaited station:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD-BOR CABLEWAY ACROSS VOLGA RIVER*

*December 12, 2011. They are still testing it:*








Izhl









Izhl









Izhl


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 13, 2011. Construction of the own exit of the station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"):*








USSR Man









USSR Man









USSR Man









USSR Man


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 12, 2011. Active construction of the trade store, where will be located vestibule of "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International") station - planned to be open next year. South-eastern corner:*








Инженер

*Eastern facade:*








Инженер

*North-eastern corner:*








Инженер

*Northern facade from Béla Kun street:*








Инженер

*North-western corner and western facade:*








Инженер


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 15, 2011. Construction of the vestibule of the "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty") station, which planned to be open on December 27, 2011:*








karpovka









karpovka









karpovka









karpovka









karpovka









karpovka


----------



## AlekseyVT

mr7









mr7









mr7









An_ToxA









An_ToxA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*23) August 16, 1904 - Vladikavkaz:*

Vladikavkaz (Russian: lit. Ruler of the Caucasus; Ossetic: Dzæwdžyqæw, lit. Dzaug's settlement) is the capital city of the Republic of North Ossetia-Alania in Southern Russia. It is located in the southeast of the republic at the foothills of the Caucasus mountains, situated on the Terek River. Vladikavkaz is one of the most populous cities in the northern Caucasus.

In mid-18th century Georgian monarch Erekle II, king of Kartli-Kakheti from 1762 to 1798, turned towards Russia for protection against Ottoman and Persian attacks. The Treaty of Georgievsk was a bilateral treaty concluded between the Russian Empire and the east Georgian kingdom of Kartli-Kakheti on July 24, 1783. The treaty established Georgia as a protectorate of Russia, which guaranteed Georgia's territorial integrity and the continuation of its reigning Bagrationi dynasty in return for prerogatives in the conduct of Georgian foreign affairs. Georgia abjured any form of dependence on Persia or another power, and every new Georgian monarch would require the confirmation and investiture of the Russian Emperor. Russian and Georgian emissaries officially signed the treaty at the Russian fortress of Georgievsk in the North Caucasus on July 24, 1783. It was then formally ratified by the Georgian King Erekle II and Russian Empress Catherine the Great in 1784.

Vladikavkaz was founded on May 17, 1784 as result of the Treaty of Georgievsk. It was military fortress near Osetin settlement of Dzudzhikau at the entrance to the Darial Gorge on the Terek River - the gorge on the border between Russia and Georgia. Russian Empress Catherine the Great named the new fortress Vladikavkaz ("the town owning Caucasus"). After Treaty of Georgievsk began construction of Georgian Military Road crossing the mountains near Vladikavkaz to link it with Tbilisi, Georgia to the south. This road, now part of European route E117, was completed in 1799. Vladikavkaz was designed as the key fortress to hold the Georgian Military Road through the Terek River valley and the Ossetian Military Road along the Ardon Valley, the two main routes across the Caucasus. It was for many years the main Russian military base in the region. On April 12, 1860 it became a town. Vladikavkaz became an administrative centre of newly-established Terek Region. More than once the town was visited by great Russian writers Alexander Griboyedov, Alexander Pushkin, Mikhail Lermontov, Leo Tolstoy and Alexander Ostrovsky. During 1872-1875 was built railway between Vladikavkaz and Rostov-on-Don, that now part of North Caucasus Railway. Vladikavkaz has become an important industrial centre for the region, with smelting, refining, chemicals and manufacturing industries. Its population was 43740 residents in 1897.

*1910s, Terek River and Sunni Mukhtarov Mosque in Vladikavkaz (color photo of Sergey Prokudin-Gorsky):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

By January 1, 1903 territory of Vladikavkaz was 808 hectares, there were 103 streets with total length 68 km. The population of the city was 53143 residents (1903). There were 919 cabmen and 225 carts in Vladikavkaz. The cost of trip by cart was 20 kopecks or 0.20 rubles within the city and 0.3-1.0 rubles (depending on the distance) for the trips outside the city. However, the average daily salary of Vladikavkaz residents was only 0.80 rubles, and maximal monthly salary was 30 rubles. Therefore, there was a need for cheaper kinds of transport.

The first project of tram system in Vladikavkaz could become a reality in 1890. Engineer Nigrovsky signed contract with city authorities for construction of the horse-drawn tram lines at the five streets. However, this project was never realized. In 1896 Belgian "Joint stock company of urban and suburban tramways in Russia" (which previously took part in construction of horse-drawn tram systems in Voronezh, Minsk, Vilnius and Samara) proposed own project horse-drawn tram in Vladikavkaz. According to this project, tramline should be built within two years from Rail Terminal to the Red Row Square, along the Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue). They also planned to built long tramline at the left bank of Terek River.

This project was discussed at the meeting of City Council on July 13, 1896. On October 20, 1896 City Council took decision for construction of electric lighting and tram system. In January 1897 first contenders arrived in Vladikavkaz for negotiations - engineer Kovelev and Paris firm "Sautet, Varlet and Co". Trading for 40-years tram concession was held on February 26, 1897. The invitation to participate in the contest for the tram concession with the conditions have been published in all major Russian newspapers. The winner of contest was Greek citizen Egor Scaramanga. On May 15, 1897 he signed contract with city authorities for construction of three electric tramlines in Vladikavkaz. However, in mid-1899 Scaramanga handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to Belgian "Joint stock company of electric tram and electric lighting in Vladikavkaz", with participation of French and Belgian capital. Its headquarters were located at Rue de Naples, 48 in Brussels, Belgium. Louis Perrault was a head of this company.

The preparation works were been made since summer 1899 till 1902. In summer 1899 was been made photoshooting of locations for the power station, tram depot and for future tram lines. After this, were made drawings of buildings, tramcars as well as plan of the future tramlines. In September 1899 all documentation was sent into Belgium. In 1900 were finally approved terms of the concession. On March 15, 1900 it was declared that term of concession is 38 years since the launch of the tram enterprise.

In January 1902 in Vladikavkaz arrived Belgian and German engineers. In September 1902 they began construction of tram system and laying of tramlines on the Olga Bridge (now Cast-iron Bridge) across Terek River. The subcontractor of works was German electric company "Helios" from Cologne (in 1904 this company made electrification of horse-drawn tram lines in Tbilisi, Georgia). The task of German company was delivery and installation of electrical equipment for power station and tram system. 

Tram depot was been built in 1903 at General street (now Pashkovsky street). Specially for the tram, there was built concrete bridge across Terek River, between Sleptsov street (now Mayakovsky street) and General street (now Pashkovsky street). The majority of construction works were completed in first half of 1903. They planned to open tram system in Autumn 1903, but it was postponed to next year. The testing trip was made on August 6, 1904, from tram depot to the concrete bridge and later by the route.

The tram system in Vladikavkaz was put into regular operation on August 16, 1904. All profit from tram exploitation during first two days was transferred to Russian Far East, for the members of Russian Army and Navy as well as their families (at that time lasted Russo-Japanese War). Originally there were 3 routes with total length 8.5 km by the axis of streets. The tramlines were 1 meter wide. All tramlines were single-track with several passing loops, except 2.4-km two-tracks tramline from the Rail Terminal to the Olga Bridge (now Cast-iron Bridge). 

There were 3 tram routes:
1) Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal - Moscow street (now Kirov street) - Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue) - Olga Bridge (now Cast-iron Bridge). The length - 2.4 km;
2) Market Square - Grozny street (now Kuybyshev street) - Crafts street (now Vladimir Ballayev street) - Sleptsov street (now Mayakovsky street) - concrete tram bridge across Terek River - General street (now Pashkovsky street) - Michael street (now Karl Marx street) - Olga street (now Pliyev street) - Olga Bridge (now Cast-iron Bridge) - Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue). The length - 3.2 km;
3) Market Square - Maria street (now Markus street) - Hospital street (now Titov street) - Exaltation street (now August Events street) - Hospital Settlement (now Kursk Settlement). The length - 2.8 km.

The tramcars were known as "magic carts" among residents. Originally there were 12 biaxial tramcars, which previously were used at European streets. By 1914, this number increased till 19 motor tramcars (12 closed-type and 7 open-type) and 5 trailers. The 15 tramcars were equipped with motors of "Helios" company (100 V DC, 3.3 kW), the other four - with "Siemens-Schuckert" motors. The length of tramcars was 8 m, width - 1.8 m, capacity - 40 persons (including 12 seats), maximal speed - 12 km/h. The places for driver were at the both open-type sites of tramcar. Time intervals were 10 minutes. Tram system was operated from 6:00am till 11:00pm. Its working speed was 7.2 km/h in 1904 and 8.8 km/h in 1913. The cost of trip in the salon was 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (it was cost of 570 grams of bread or 200 grams of meat) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles at the open sites of tramcar. The discont price for students was 2 kopecks. The cost of season tickets was 2 rubles (50 trips) and 3 rubles (100 trips).

The equipment of tram network was very old and primitive. As result, the conditions of tram work were very difficult. It led to the first strike of tram workers on May 19-20, 1905, during Russian Revolution. Among their demands was introducing of 8.5-hours working day. Nevertheless, the popularity of tram was very high among Vladikavkaz residents.

In 1908 began projecting of new tramline to the Cadet Corps, at the other bank of Terek River, near beginning of Georgian Military Road. In 1909 was built 1.7-km tramline along the Hospital street (now Titov street) for the supply of fuel to power station. There began projecting of new tramlines to Olginskoe and Bazorinskoe settlements. In 1913 was opened fourth 1.7-km route from Olga Bridge (now Cast-iron Bridge) to the Cadet Corps, along the Olga street (now Pliyev street) and Tbilisi street (now Kosta Avenue). Total length of tramlines was 12 km in 1913. In 1910-1914 was made large project of 216-km intercity tramline between Vladikavkaz and Tbilisi along the famous Georgian Military Road, but it was never realized due to beginning of WWI. In 1915 City Council tried to purchase tram enterprise, but this attemp was unsuccessful due to lack of necessary money.

The annual traffic was 1.557 mln. passengers in 1905, 2.348 mln. - in 1911 and 3.315 mln. - in 1913. The profit from tram exploitation was 75.842 rubles in 1911, 94.344 rubles in 1912 and 100.130 rubles - in 1913. However, the capacity of power station decreased from 935 kW to 120 kW due to wear and tear of old equipment. For this reason, further extension of tram network as well as full electrification of the city were stopped. By 1914, only 50 of 170 street lights were electric. In 1918, after October Revolution of 1917, tram system was nationalized. Vladikavkaz fought during Russian Civil War. In February 1919, the anti-Communist Volunteer Army under leadership of Lieutenant-General Anton Denikin seized the city, but it was expelled by the Red Army in March 1920. By the mid-1920, situation with supply of fuel extremely deteriorated. The equipment of power station came into disrepair, but there was no money for its repairs and renovations. Since Autumn 1920 tram operation was stopped.

*Scheme of tram routes at the Vladikavkaz Map (1911):
Red line - First route (Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal - Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge);
Blue line - Second route (Market Square - Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge);
Green line - Third route (Market Square - Hospital Settlement, now Kursk Settlement);
Orange lines - branch service tramlines (to the railway and tram depot):*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*Scheme of passenger tram routes (1913) at the modern map of the city:
Red line - First route (Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal - Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge);
Blue line - Second route (Market Square - Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge);
Green line - Third route (Market Square - Hospital Settlement, now Kursk Settlement);
Light-blue line - Fourth route (Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge - Cadet Corps):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Scheme of tram routes (1913):
1) Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal - Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge;
2) Market Square - Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge;
3) Market Square - Hospital Settlement, now Kursk Settlement;
4) Olga Bridge, now Cast-iron Bridge - Cadet Corps;
Orange lines - branch service tramlines (to the railway and tram depot):*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*1900s, Tram concrete bridge across Terek River. Tram depot and power station on the background:*








Laser

*1900s, Tram concrete bridge (right). Tram depot and power station on the background:*








railman

*1900s, concrete bridge. It was built specially for the tram system:*








Link

*1900s, Tram bridge:*








Laser

*1900s, Olga Female Gymnasium at Maria street (now Markus street):*








Laser

*1900s, Olga Female Gymnasium at Maria street (now Markus street):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Olga Female Gymnasium at Maria street (now Markus street):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1910s, Maria street (now Markus street):*








Link

*1910s, 2nd Female Gymnasium at Michael street (now Karl Marx street):*








oldvladikavkaz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, City Theatre:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Theatre Square (now Lenin Square):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Theatre Square (now Lenin Square):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Monument to the Private Arkhip Osipov (1802-1840) at the crossing of Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Monument to the Private Arkhip Osipov:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Monument to the Private Arkhip Osipov:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Realschule and Staff of 21st Infantry Division:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Grand Hotel at the crossing of Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, crossing of Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Monument to the Private Arkhip Osipov at the crossing of Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue), main street of Vladikavkaz:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue). View at the Table Mountain (mesa):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








alanius


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Grand Hotel at the crossing of Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Grand Hotel at the crossing of Moscow street (now Kirov street) and Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Hotel "Europe" at the crossing of Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue) and Grozny street (now Kuybyshev street):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Hotel "Imperial" at Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue). Vladikavkaz Department of Post-Telegraph District:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Hotel "Paris" at the crossing of Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue) and Yevdokimov street (now Gorky street):*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, crossing of Alexander Avenue (now Peace Avenue) and Yevdokimov street (now Gorky street):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Cadet Corps near beginning of Georgian Military Road:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1910s, Vladikavkaz. Beginning of the Georgian Military Road:*








oldvladikavkaz

*1900s, Vladikavkaz. Georgian Military Road:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 2009. To the 225-anniversary of Vladikavkaz foundation, there was put into operation "historical tram" by the first route. It devoted to the history of city:*








Link









Link









Ренат "РеКом"









Ренат "РеКом"









Ренат "РеКом"


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 16, 2011. Currently it's used for different events like wedding celebrations:*








region15









region15









region15









region15









region15









region15









region15


----------



## Woonsocket54

The *102km* Line 1 of Moscow skorostnoy tramvay between DME and VKO... I wonder how long it will take to ride the whole route and if it will twice or three times longer than taking Aeroexpress to Paveletsky Vokzal, then Ring Line to Kievsky Vokzal, then Aeroexpress to VKO.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*24) December 25, 1904 - *Tbilisi, Georgia;
*25) July 16, 1906 - *Kharkiv, Ukraine;
*26) August 22, 1907 - *Lustdorf (now Chernomorka microdistrict, Odessa, Ukraine);
*27) September 29, 1907 - St. Petersburg:*

*On September 29, 1907 permanent electric tram system was finally put into operation in the capital of Russian Empire.*

*Early history*

Saint Petersburg saw the arrival of street rail transport during the 1860s in form of horse-drawn rail carriages. The first, freight-only 3.5-km street railway track was opened in 1854 to serve one of the industrial city suburbs (near Smolensk Settlement, engineer - A. Polezhaev). Since September 8, 1863, three passenger lines in the city centre came into operation. Horse-drawn tram system in St. Petersburg was a first in Russian Empire. Several private companies were formed, and the horsecar network eventually expanded to 32 routes covering over 150 kilometres of track (1906). Carrying 106 mln. passengers in 1906, the street rail network in Saint Petersburg proved a successful commercial venture.

In 1878 the "Nevsky Suburban Horse-Railwaу Society" was established with headquarters at #160 Nevsky Avenue, servicing the areas around Shlisselburg Road from Nicholas Rail Terminal to Murzinka Village, with a depot in Alexandrovskoe Village. Originally pulled by horses, it was replaced with steam-driven trams. In 1882 was put into operation Nevskaya Suburban Line of the steam-driven tram, which was extended in 1898. It was built from Znamenskaya Square to Murzinka Village, along the Old Nevsky Avenue, Shlisselburg Avenue and present-day Obukhovskaya Defence Avenue (parallel to Neva River). In 1887, regular steam tram service was introduced along the Forest Line, from the Baron Willie Clinic (now Army Medical Academy) to Round Pond (near the 2nd Murinsky Avenue and Institute Avenue), along the Big St. Sampson Avenue. In November 1907 this route was extended from the Round Pond to the Polytechnical Institute (which was opened to students on October 14, 1902). Steam engine had a number of advantages over the horsecars: higher speed, more power. But at the same time, those engines were very noisy. Steam expulsions caused fright of the passing horses. Due to resistance of the owners of horse-drawn tram system and appearance of the electric tram, there were no opened new lines of steam-driven tram - Forest Line was the last.

The first demonstration of an electric tram in the world occurred in St. Petersburg on September 3, 1880. Fyodor Pirotsky, an engineer who demonstrated the tram to the public, hoped that the Joint-stock "Horse-railway society", which possessed a monopoly on all rail transportation in the city, would consider replacing traditional horse-drawn rail carriages with electric-powered ones. Despite the fact that all tests were successful, Pirotsky's proposal was dismissed on the grounds that equipping existing tram tracks for electric traction and purchasing or building compatible tram vehicles would be too expensive. St. Petersburg entrepreneurs have already spent a lot of money on construction of lines of horse-drawn tram. They had long-term contracts with city authorities and wanted to have profit from the exploitation of tram network. Therefore, the new kind of tram would be competitor for them. It's need to add that some shareholders were members of State Council. Therefore, monopolistic rights of the Joint-stock "Horse-railway society" on the exploitation of urban rail transport looked unshakable.

In the winter of 1894/1895, electric tramways came back to Saint Petersburg. On January 31, 1895 were put into operation two or three electric lines, later this number was increased till four. Its total length was 3.3 km. This time, however, tramcar ran on tracks over ice (during winter season) covering the Neva River. An electric public transit company "Partnership for exploitation of electricity of Mikhail Podobedov and Co" was formed, and several routes crossing the river in various places began regular operation. Even though the "Horse-railway society" still possessed absolute rights on city street railways, and hence filed a lawsuit against the electric tram operators, it eventually lost the case because the judge claimed that the horsecar company's monopolizing agreement with the city did not cover laying tracks on ice. The tram-on-ice system got very popular in the Russian capital due to low cost compared to other means of on-ground transportation and short time needed to cross the river and was in use for a few years consequently. About 900.000 passengers were transported over a regular season between 20 January and 21 March. However, it was temporary system, which worked only during two months a year.

*1898, courtyard in horse-tram depot:*








babs71

*1898, examination of horse near equestrian hospital:*








babs71

*1898. Rubdown:*








babs71

*1898, horse-tram workers in the depot:*








babs71

*1898, horse walking:*








babs71

*1898, workshop of horse-tram depot:*








babs71

*1898, dormitory of horse-tram workers:*








babs71

*1898, horse-tram workers having dinner:*








babs71

*1898, medical part of horse-tram depot:*








babs71

*1898, city officials and horse-tram workers during celebrations, dedicated to 35-anniversary of horse-drawn tram in St. Petersburg:*








babs71

*1898, representatives of city officials and shareholders of horse-drawn tram network during celebrations, dedicated to 35-anniversary of horse-drawn tram in St. Petersburg:*








babs71

*1898, city authorities and clergy during festive prayer service:*








babs71









babs71


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Model of horse-drawn tram in the State Museum of the History of St. Petersburg:*








enke

*2010, replica of horsecar in the Museum of Electric Transport of St. Petersburg. It was made at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory in 1997, to the 90-anniversary of permanent electric tram network. The number of this replica is #114. It was number of horsecar, which in 1880 was reequipped by Russian engineer Fyodor Pirotsky into first world's electric tramcar:*








Zero

*2010, replica of horsecar in the Museum of Electric Transport of St. Petersburg:*








Zero

*Replica of horsecar (made in 1997) at Belinsky Square:*








Link

*Salon of replica:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Construction of permanent electric tram system*

In 1898 has expired term of the contract with one of joint-stock companies - the owner of some routes (10.5 km) of the horse-drawn tram. Preparation for operation of a "on-land" tram in Russian capital begun. There was established special comission for researching of issue "about installation of electric traction at the horse-drawn tramlines in St. Petersburg". It worked at #38 Hope street (now Mayakovsky street).

On September 16, 1902, the contract between the city administration and the joint-stock "Horse-railway society" has expired, and the entire horse-drawn street rail system, including tracks, carriages, horses, maintenance buildings and other equipment, became property of the city of Saint Petersburg, on the condition that the city would pay about 550 thousand rubles a year for the takeover over the period of 12 years. Immediately following this, in Saint Petersburg began planning out the future electric tramway network, which was due to replace the ageing horsecar one. A number of issues had to be resolved; in particular, the narrow-gauge horsecar tracks were to be replaced by the heavy rail-grade ones; the network had to be electrified, and new depots suitable for electric trams had to be constructed.

The author of the project of electric tram system in St. Petersburg was Russian engineer Genrikh Graftio (1869-1949). He was born on December 26, 1869 in Dinaburg (now Daugavpils, Latvia). In 1892 Graftio graduated physics-mathematical faculty of Imperial Novorossiya University in Odessa (now National University named after Ilya Mechnikov). In 1896 he graduated Institute of the Corps of Railroad Engineers (now State Transport University). During 1896-1900, Graftio researched hydro power plants and electric railways in Europe and United States. In 1900-1917, he projected and built railways in Russian Empire, drafted projects of electrification of railways in Crimea and South Caucasus. Also, Graftio did projects of hydro power stations: "White Coal" on Podkumok River in Yessentuki (1903, first industrial hydroelectric power station of the Russian Empire); hydroelectric power stations on Vuokša River (near 1905) and Malaya Imatra River (1905); Volkhov hydroelectric plant in Leningrad Region (1911). The other experts and members of comission for projecting of electric tram system were Yakov Gakkel, V. Rebikov, A. Smirnov, and others.

The members of comission studied experience of tram exploitation in other Russian cities like Kyiv, Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan and Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk). However, conditions for construction of electric tram in St. Petersburg were more difficult. The layout of St. Petersburg streets in the central part and in suburbs was very different. Therefore, it was impossible to use radial or circular routes, which were been in other cities. For this reason, it was decided to organize diametral-circular tram system. Such planning was new for those times. According to original plan, 24 tram routes should be linking every part of city with any district.

Also, it was necessary to reconstruct magistrals and sanitary sewer network. In those years the road surface of many streets went down from sidewalk to the middle, which hosted the sewer. Therefore, streets were some concave. With the advent of tramways, sewers had to be removed to the side and road surface became convex. The track of electric tram was broader than horsecar track. The electric tram network in St. Petersburg was two-track. There were built decorative pillars between tracks for installation of overhead lines. Currently it's possible to see such pillars at Trinity Bridge and New Constructions street. It was forced decision, because owners of nearest houses didn't wanted to make the walls were used for installation of overhead lines.

Tramlines were installed at 65 bridges. However, not all bridges were able to withstand heavy tramcars. For this reasons some bridges (in particular, Anichkov Bridge, Old Kalinkin Bridge, Alarchin Bridge and Nicholas Bridge, now Annunciation Bridge) were strengthened, expanded or rebuilt. Moreover, specially for tram operation, in 1908 was built new additional Izmaylovsky bridge. It was located near old bridge with same name (1786-1788, modified in 1861). The other question was construction of power stations for the electric tram system. Originally it was planned to built few power stations with small capacity in the different parts of the city. However, according to proposal of Genrikh Graftio, it was decided to built one central power station and five traction substations for tram network.

The project was ready in 1903. According to this project, should be built 208 km of tramways for 1450 tramcars and 8 tram depots. The planned cost of construction works was 52 mln. rubles. They planned to finish it in four stages till 1925.

*The first stage of urban electric tram (1905-1911)*

In the end of 1904, after completion of project works, City Council declared contest for construction of electric tram system. There took part three companies - "Siemens & Halske AG" (Germany), "Universal company of electricity" (former Russian electric company "Union", which built Smolensk tram system in 1901) and "Westinghouse Electric Corporation" (United States). The project was delegated to the American company, which proposed to built tram system for less cost than other contenders. In 1906 in Paris was established "Russian electric society Westinghouse", which represented American company in St. Petersburg. Its offices were located at #11 Nevsky Avenue and #61 Gorokhov street. William Smith was a head of this society. The construction works were started in Autumn of 1905. By September 24, 1907 there were 12 tramcars and 16 tram drivers. It was enough for the opening of first electric tramline. 

On September 29, 1907 electric tramway network has opened in Saint Petersburg. The first electric route has been between Alexander Garden near Admiralty building and 8th Line of Vasilyevsky Island. The religious ceremony near Alexander Garden began at 10:30am. Among the first passengers were members of State Council, city authorities, engineers, representatives of "Russian electric society Westinghouse", reporters and others. The length of this line was 2.14 km. The travel time was 7 minutes. It's interesting that just after two months, on November 24, 1907 was opened bus route Alexander Garden - Warsaw Rail Terminal - Baltic Rail Terminal. It was a first bus route in St. Petersburg. Therefore, Alexander Garden became significant site in the history of public transport of St. Petersburg. Within two months, there were opened both first urban tram route and first urban bus route.

The tramlines linking Garden street and Nevsky Avenue were put into operation in November–December 1907. On November 10, 1907 was opened second tramline - from Nevsky Avenue to the Intercession Square (now Turgenev Square); along the Garden street. On December 24, 1907 was launched third tramline - from Palace Square to Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square); along the Nevsky Avenue. This route has been between Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moscow Rail Terminal) and Admiralty building. Therefore, in 1907 was completed tramline from Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) to the Big Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island; along the Nevsky Avenue, Admiralty Avenue, Horse Guards Boulevard, Nicholas Bridge (now Annunciation Bridge) and 8th/9th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island. Tram at once became the favorite kind of transportation for St. Petersburg dwellers and solved lots of problems of the city with rapidly growing population.

In 1908 were opened new tram routes. There was built tramline between Baltic and Finland Rail Terminals; along the Foundry Avenue, Suburban Avenue, Trinity Avenue and Izmaylovsky Avenue. The line along Suvorov Avenue was built between Nevsky Avenue and Smolny Institute for Noble Maidens; the line along Garden street and Stony Island Avenue was built between centre of city and New Village district. Some later tramlines were launched at Moscow Avenue and Big Avenue of Petersburg Side. By 1909, there were nine routes in St. Petersburg with total length 58 km.

During first stage, was built Central tram power station at #3/6 Ataman street, near Monastyrka River. It was built by "Westinghouse Electric Corporation" according to proposal of Genrikh Graftio and project of architects Alexey Zazersky and Leonid Gorenberg. Central station was built in 1906-1907 and was put into operation in October 1907. In 1908 were put into operation five traction substations, three of which were located in the central part of city:
1) Clerk substation (#27 Big Clerck street, not so far from Garden street). Built in 1906 (architects Alexey Zazersky and Leonid Gorenberg);
2) Nativity substation (#5 Tar Lane). Built in 1906 (architect Alexey Zazersky);
3) Petersburg substation (#15 Karpovka Embankment). Built in 1906-1907 (architects Alexey Zazersky);
4) Vasilyevsky Island substation (#10 23th Line of Vasilyevsky Island). Built in 1906-1908 (architects Alexey Zazersky and Leonid Gorenberg);
5) New Peterhof substation (#28 11th Company street, now #28 11th Red Army street). Built in 1906-1908 (architects Alexey Zazersky, Leonid Gorenberg and Vladimir Radivanovsky).

The one of people, who built and later worked at first traction substations, was famous Russian electrical engineer and inventor Alexander Lodygin (1847-1923), one of inventors of the incandescent light bulb (1872, Russian patent of 1874). He used as a burner two carbon rods of diminished section in a glass receiver, hermetically sealed, and filled with nitrogen, electrically arranged so that the current could be passed to the second carbon when the first had been consumed. During 1884-1907 he lived in the France and USA, changed his name to Alexander de Lodyguine and applied and obtained patents for incandescent lamps having chromium, iridium, rhodium, ruthenium, osmium, molybdenum and tungsten filaments (US Patent No. 575,002 Illuminant for Incandescent Lamps, January 19, 1897), that were then demonstrated at the Exposition Universelle of 1900 in Paris.

During first stage were built three new tram depots. The first tram depot was built in 1906-1908 at the Middle Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island. On September 29, 1907 the first 10 tramcars were run from this depot for opening ceremony. It was closed one hundred years later, on January 15, 2007. Currently there is located Museum of Electric Transport. In October 1907 was opened Moscow tram depot at #83 Transbalkanian Avenue (now tram depot №1 at #83 Moscow Avenue). In 1909 was opened Petersburg tram depot at #24/2 Big Settlement street (now tram depot №3), which was founded on the territory of the old Petersburg horse-tram depot (1876). For construction of Moscow tram depot were given part of former horse-tram depot and nearest territory of Hot Field. Unlike this, Vasilyevsky Island tram depot was built at the new site, so it became possible to built full exemplary transport enterprise.

The first Petersburg tramcars have been made by British Plant "Brush", which were known as MB tramcars in Russia. Later similar tramcars began to do and at the Russian Kolomna and Mytishchi Plants. It have made beautiful and bright: outside the bottom part of the tramcar was red, top - white. Its weight was 8.5 tons, maximal speed - 45 km/h, length - 8875 mm, width - 2230 mm, height - 3363 mm (roof) and 3000 mm (base). "Brush" tramcars had a great influence on the design of Russian-made trams, in which were used same equipment. In the beautiful form have been dressed both the tram driver and controller. In the beginning have tried to divide the car into two classes with different payment for journey. In 1908 there were 385 tramcars in St. Petersburg: 190 "Brush" tramcars (MB), 95 MP-8 tramcars (Kolomna and Mytishchi plants) and 100 MP-10 tramcars (Kolomna and Mytishchi plants). The trailers were made at Putilov Plant in St. Petersburg, some trailers were rebuilt from horsecars. However, unlike Kazan (where former two-floor horsecars were also used as trailers), there was no access for passengers to the upper floor of such trailers in St. Petersburg. By 1910 13 routes of electric tram (not counting horse-drawn tram routes) functioned in St. Petersburg, operated by 190 tramcars made at British "Brush" Plant and 235 Russian-made tramcars (50 of those were made on Putilov Plant).

The service started daily at 7:30am and stopped at 11:00pm. Originally tramcars were divided into first and second class compartments and carried a maximum of 34 passengers (including 24 seats). Travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (first class) and 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles (second class). However, it was quickly found out that it is inconvenient for all. Since April 5, 1908 second class was cancelled, and travel price became 5 kopecks for any place within one tram section. Therefore, prices of trip by tram routes were 5, 10 and 15 kopecks depending from the number of sections in route. It was not cheap for those times. For comparing, monthly salaries were 40 rubles (tram driver) and 9 rubles (scrubwoman of tramcars). The difference between tickets within sections was in its color. The regulations of the day barred admittance to passengers who wore dirty clothes, were drunk or displayed unruly behavior. During 3 months of 1907 there happened 26 tram accidents, during 1908 - 261. However, almost all those accidents didn't led to serious injures or deaths of pedestrians. Since autumn of 1910 was introduced system of color signs for identification of tram routes. Those signs were two colored triangles on the facade of tramcars and two colored lanterns for the work during evening time.

Due to active extension of tram network, it was necessary to have more staff for tram work. Only in the school of "Russian electric society Westinghouse" were prepared 300 tram drivers. The first people hired for driver’s positions had been city coachmen. However, the conditions of tram work were very difficult. It led to the numerous conflicts with city authorities. On June 14, 1909 began first citywide strike of tram workers, in which took part 740 tram drivers, more than 1600 controllers, locksmiths of Petersburg and Vasilyevsky Island tram depots as well as horse-drawn tram workers. During three days, tram operation in the city was stopped. However, strike was supressed after hiring of new workers, arrest of activists and threats of eviction of employees and workers from the apartments and barracks, which belonged to the tram owners. The losses due to strike were about 25000 rubles. 

*The lines, which were opened during first stage:*

*1907*
*September 29:* Vasilyevsky Island tram depot - Middle Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - 16th/17th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - Big Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - 8th/9th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - Nicholas Embankment (now Lieutenant Schmidt Embankment) - Nicholas Bridge (now Annunciation Bridge) - Horse Guards Boulevard - Admiralty Avenue;
*November 10:* Nevsky Avenue - Garden street - Intercession Square (now Turgenev Square);
*December 24:* Palace Square - Nevsky Avenue - Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square).

*1908*
*April 7:* St. Michael Square (now Art Square) - Engineers street - Garden street - Lower Swan Bridge - Suvorov Square - Trinity Bridge - Stony Island Avenue - Stroganov Bridge (now Ushakov Bridge) - New Village Embankment (now Maritime Avenue) - turnover ring "New Village";
*July 28:* Botkin street - Nizhny Novgorod street (now Academician Lebedev street) - Finnish Lane - Finland Rail Terminal - Simbirsk street (now Komsomol street) - Alexander II Bridge (now Foundry Bridge - Foundry Avenue - Vladimir Avenue - Suburban Avenue, St. Simeon street (now Belinsky street), Engineers street;
*September 8:* Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) - Ligovskaya street (now Ligovsky Avenue) - 2nd Nativity street (now 2nd Soviet street) - Suvorov Avenue - Lafon Square (now Proletarian Dictatorship Square) - Lafon street (now Proletarian Dictatorship street) - St. Catherine Square (now Rastrelli Square) - Palmenbach street (now Smolny Convent street), Smolny Avenue;
*September 23:* Institute of Technology - 1st Company street (now 1st Red Army street) - Izmaylovsky Avenue - Bypass Canal - Baltic Rail Terminal;
*October 9:* Nicholas Bridge (now Annunciation Bridge) - University Embankment - 1st/Cadet Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - Tuchkov Bridge - Big Avenue of Petersburg Side - Stony Island Avenue;
*#* Trinity Bridge - Big Gentry street (now Kuybyshev street) - Big Wulf street (now Chapayev street) - Petersburg tram depot (now tram depot №3).

*1909*
*February 10:* Hay Square - Transbalkanian Avenue (now Moscow Avenue) - Moscow tram depot;
*February 21:* Moscow tram depot - Transbalkanian Avenue (now Moscow Avenue) - Grove street - turnover ring "Putilov shipyard";
*March 7:* 14th/15th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - Big Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - Harbor street - Small Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - turnover ring "Nalichny Lane";
*March 8:* Intercession Square (now Turgenev Square) - Garden street - Old Kalinkin Bridge - Old Peterhof Avenue - turnover ring "Narva Triumphal Gate";
*March 14:* Archbishop street (now Leo Tolstoy street) - Small Wulf street (now Kotovsky street) - Big Wulf street (now Chapayev street) - Big Gentry street (now Kuybyshev street) - St. Sampson Bridge - Finland Avenue - Big St. Sampson Avenue - Baron Willie Clinic (now Army Medical Academy);
*May 9:* Annunciation Square (now Labour Square) - Annunciation street (now Labour street) - Moyka Embankment - Glinka street - St. Nicholas Square - St. Nicholas Lane - Izmaylovsky Tram Bridge - Fontanka Embankment - Old Izmaylovsky Bridge;
*September 15:* Old Izmaylovsky Bridge - Izmaylovsky Avenue - 1st Company street (now 1st Red Army street).

*1911*
*November 30:* Entry street - Crownwork Avenue - Stony Island Avenue.

By 1912 the length of tram rails in the city had reached 119 km, with 14 different routes embracing major avenues, squares, railway stations and hospitals. This was an important event not only because a new comfortable and cheap means of transport was being introduced but also because it signified the victory of municipal authorities over monopolist private owners of omnibuses and railways. The two main city depots engaged 6000 employees, including conductors, electricians and mechanics. In May 1912 tram workers started new strike, which was suppressed only due to help of strikebreakers. The strikes were happened later, it led to the numerous losses. However, the profit from tram exploitation was much more than those losses. In 1913 there were 14 electric tram routes, 2 steam-driven tram routes and 18 horse-drawn tram routes. By 1914 tramcars operated almost at all important streets of the city. 

*The list of tram routes (1912):*
*1)* Finland Rail Terminal - Narva Triumphal Gate;
*2)* New Village - St. Michael Square (now Art Square);
*3)* New Village - Baltic Rail Terminal;
*4)* Smolny Avenue - crossing of 8th Line and Big Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island;
*5)* Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) - Nalichny Lane;
*6)* Finland Rail Terminal - Institute of Technology;
*7a)* St. Michael Square (now Art Square) - Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square);
*7b (circular)* St. Michael Square (now Art Square) - Entry street - Big Avenue of Petersburg Side - Stony Island Avenue - Trinity Bridge - St. Michael Square (now Art Square);
*8)* Finland Rail Terminal - Baltic Rail Terminal;
*9)* Finland Rail Terminal - Baltic Rail Terminal;
*10)* Baron Willie Clinic (now Army Medical Academy) - St. Michael Square (now Art Square);
*11)* Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) - Putilov shipyard;
*12)* Palmenbach street (now Smolny Convent street) - Intercession Square (now Turgenev Square);
*13)* Palmenbach street (now Smolny Convent street) - Narva Triumphal Gate.

*Genrikh Graftio (left) in the group of engineers of "Russian electric society Westinghouse":*








Link

*July 1907. Installation of overhead line at Nevsky Avenue:*








oldsp

*July 1907. Installation of overhead line at Nevsky Avenue:*








Link

*July 1907. Installation of overhead line at Nevsky Avenue:*








babs71

*July 1907. Reconstruction of Anichkov Bridge for laying of tramline:*








babs71

*September 29, 1907. Day of opening. "Brush" tramcars in Vasilyevsky Island tram depot are waiting for start:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*First electric tram. Episode from documentary film about St. Petersburg tram (time 0:00-3:10)*





*1900s, Admiralty building and Alexander Garden:*








etoretro

*September 29, 1907. Opening ceremony, tramcar at the stop "Alexander Garden":*








oldsp

*September 29, 1907. Opening ceremony near Alexander Garden:*








oldsp

*September 29, 1907. Opening ceremony near Alexander Garden:*








babs71

*September 29, 1907. Opening ceremony, group of tram workers and policemen near "Brush" tramcars:*








Link

*September 29, 1907. Opening ceremony, consecration of tramcars:*








Link

*September 29, 1907. Tram stop near Big Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island:*








hellopiter

*September 29, 1907. Tramcars at Vasilyevsky Island:*








hellopiter

*Scheme of electric tram routes in 1909:
— ∙ ∙ — ∙ ∙ — ∙ ∙ the lines, operated by the end of 1907;
— — — — — the lines, operated by the end of 1908;
_________ the lines, operated by the end of 1909:*








Сергей Мурашов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The second stage of urban electric tram (1911-1916). Oranela:*

The electric tram network in Saint Petersburg proved a successful commercial venture. Since 1907 till 1914, profit from tram exploitation increased in ten times and reached more than 10 mln. rubles. In 1911 consortium of banks offered idea of business concession to the city authorities. However, due to pressure of public opinion, City Council refused from it. They decided to built second stage of urban electric tram by own forces. According to original plans, there should be built 21 new lines (total length - more than 80 km) for 770 tramcars of Putilov Plant, Kolomna Plant and Mytishchi Plant. The second stage of electric tram construction started in September 1911 and was ended in 1916 due to WWI. In 1913 Nevskaya Suburban Line of steam-driven tram (which belonged to the Baron Pavel Korff) came under the control of the city after Korff's death. It including the tram-depot, workshops, 12 locomotives and 62 wagons. City authorities planned to electrify this line till October 1917. On June 26, 1914 electric tram was launched at the Forest Line - other line of steam-driven tram, which belonged to the city authorities since September 1902 (the process of electrification continued till 1918). In 1914 electric tramcars carried 66.8% (301 mln.) of total number of passengers in the city, horse-drawn tramcars - 22.2%, steam-drawn trams - 1.3%.

The other large project of St. Petersburg was "Oranienbaum Electrical Tramline", which was known as ORANEL or "Oranela". It was project of suburban electric railway, which should be built along Peterhof Road, between Narva Outpost (district of St. Petersburg) and historic towns and settlements near Russian capital - Strelna, Peterhof, Oranienbaum (now Lomonosov), Krasnaya Gorka. The planned length of "Oranela" was 66 km. In fact, "Oranela" was a first Russian project of suburban electric railway (not counting regional railway in Łódź, Poland, which was launched in 1901). 

The first projects of construction of electric line along the southern coast of the Gulf of Finland appeared in the late 19th century. In 1897 group of enterpreneurs asked permission for research works for construction of electric tramline from St. Petersburg through Oranienbaum to Krasnaya Gorka. The author of this project was engineer Stanislav Bernatovich. By 1900 all was ready for registration of the "Society of St. Petersburg suburban electric tramways". However, it was postponed due to death of one of founders. After six years, in August 1906 Bernatovich came back to this project. Together with three enterpreneurs, he made this proposal for Department of Railways. His project was approved, and in December 1906 all rights for construction were given to the "Society of Northern electric railways" (later - "Society of Oranienbaum Electrical Tramline"). 

In June 1909 Russian Emperor Nicholas II approved Articles of association. However, process was very slow and works began in 1912 only after Belgian banks purchased stocks of this society. In 1912 was laid first section of railway at the route Avtovo-Strelna (Avtovo is a historical district of St. Petersbyrg). The official ceremony of laying of tramline took part only on June 29, 1913. They began to build central power station of suburban tram on the Ekateringofka River in St. Petersburg and three traction substations - at Knyazhevo settlement (now part of St. Petersburg), at Strelna and at Martyshkino (part of Oranienbaum). In the construction and projecting of "Oranela" took part famous Russian engineers - Genrikh Graftio, Andrey Kister, Alexander Wulf, Genrikh Merching, Alexander Smurov and others. By the autumn of 1914, there were laid 38 km of railway to Martyshkino and was installed overhead line from Avtovo to Strelna.

However, construction of urban and suburban tramlines was interrupted due to beginning of WWI. On August 1, 1914 Germany declared war to Russia. On August 17 began military battles between Russian and German armies. The crowds of people smashed building of Embassy of Germany and numerous offices of German companies in St. Petersburg. The anti-German feelings in society were so strong that on August 31, 1914 capital of Russian Empire was officially renamed into Petrograd.

In 1914 was launched freight tramway transportation in Petrograd, which continued in the city till 1997 (!!!). The enterprises, which became used tram system in 1910s, were: Postamt (Post Office, since 1914); Alexey Badayev warehouses of food stocks (since 1918) and warehouse of coal at Kyiv street (since 1918). The number of such enterprises greatly increased in 1920s and 1930s.

Those cargo tramcars were served by Moscow tram depot (now tram depot №1). During first stage in the city were built three tram depots. During second stage three more depots were opened. In 1914 Nativity tram depot was constructed. It was founded on the territory of the old Nativity horse-tram depot (1876) at #3 Tar Lane. In January 1916 was put in operation tram depot "Knyazhevo" of Oranienbaum Electrical Tramline at #114 Peterhof Highway (now Strikes Avenue). In September 1917 was opened Lanskoy tram depot at #2D at Serdobol street (now tram depot №5). They also planned to built Cross tram depot at #12 Barge street. However, due to beginning of WWI, its construction was interrupted and its building was used for hospital. It was opened only in 1925.

Also, were launched two more traction substations. In 1913 were built Vyborg substation at #28 Forest Avenue and Old Horse substation at #6 Kremenchuk street. The majority of buildings of second stage were built by architect Alexander Lamagin (1878-1934). Among this buildings were two substations (1913), administrative building of Vasilyevsky Island tram depot (1913-1915) as well as Lanskoy and Cross tram depots (1913-1915).

*The lines, which were opened during 1913-1914:*

*1913*
*October 1:* Big Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - 8th/9th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - Small Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - 16th/17th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - turnover ring "Smolenka Embankment";
*November 1:* Foundry Avenue - Kirche street - Resurrection Avenue (now Chernyshevsky Avenue) - Tapestry street - Tauride street - Tver street - Lafon Square (now Proletarian Dictatorship Square).

*1914*
*April 15:* Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moscow Rail Terminal) - Ligovskaya street (now Ligovsky Avenue) - Bypass Canal - Izmaylovsky Avenue;
*June 26:* Botkin street - Nizhny Novgorod street (now Academician Lebedev street) - Forest Avenue - 1st Murinsky Avenue - Big St. Sampson Avenue - Lanskoye Highway - Vyborg Highway (now Engels Avenue) - 2nd Murinsky Avenue - Old Pargolovo Avenue (now Maurice Thorez Avenue) - Sosnovka Road (now Polytechnical street) - Polytechnical street - Polytechnical University;
*December 10:* Entry street - Crownwork Avenue - Alexander Avenue (now Dobrolyubov Avenue);
*December 14:* 14th/15th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island - Middle Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island - 1st/Cadet Lines of Vasilyevsky Island *****;
*#* Suvorov Avenue - Swamp street (now Moiseenko street) - Nativity tram depot (now tram depot №4);
*Service line:* Admiralty Avenue - St. Isaac Square - Postamt street;
*Service line:* Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square) - Potter street - Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moscow Rail Terminal).

**** It's need to mentioned that after construction of this tram section, at the crossing of Middle Avenue and 8th/9th Lines of Vasilyevsky Island began to operate world's unique intersection of tram tracks, which allowed tramcar to move in all possible 12 directions (!!!)* 

In 1914 horse-drawn tramcars were reequipped for transportation of wounded people from Finland and Baltic Rail Terminals to the hospitals. It was possible to carry 1000 wounded people in 60 such tramcars. The pace of construction of new lines were slowed. In 1915 network was extended to Polyustrovo cottage settlement, in Ekaterinhof industrial suburb and Trade Seaport. In 1916 it was extended to the Peter the Great Hospital in Okhta district; along the 2nd Forest street.

Simultaneously continued construction of "Oranela" suburban tramline. Due to beginning of WWI, owners were forced to abandon from foreign four-axial tramcars and other equipment, which were ordered in Great Britain, Germany and Switzerland. The pace of construction was slowed in 1915 due to inability to obtain own funds from Antwerp, Belgium (which was under German occupation since October 1914). The construction works were continued at the expense of the loan (2.640 mln. rubles), which was given according to initiative of the Ministry of Internal Affairs. In 1915, due to threat of German occupation of Latvia, all tram equipment (including tramcars) was evacuated from Riga. Those 18 motor tramcars and 12 trailers were used at "Oranela" tramline. 

In December 1915 was launched tramline from "Knyazhevo" tram depot to Putilov Plant; along the Peterhof Highway (now Strikes Avenue). On January 22, 1916 was opened path from the Putilov Plant to Narva Triumphal Gate; along the Peterhof Highway (now Strikes Avenue). In summer of 1916 began regular tram operation from Narva Triumphal Gate to Avtovo district. 

However, Central power station of suburban tramline on the Ekateringofka River (where British coal should to be used as fuel) was no completed. The completed section of "Oranela" received electric power from urban tram network (from the nearest traction substation). As result, it was impossible to open electric tramline at the route from Strelna town. By summer of 1917, there operated passenger tramcars at the route №3 from Narva Triumphal Gate to the crossing of Narva and Peterhof Roads; and working trains from this crossing to Strelna. In July 1920 was opened route №4 from Narva Triumphal Gate to Strelna town, tram operation was introduced at the all completed part of suburban tramline. Therefore, by 1921 total length of "Oranela" was 21.5 km (Petrograd-Strelna) instead of planned 66 km (Petrograd-Oranienbaum).

At same time, urban tram enterprise had many problems. After beginning of WWI, there were started problems with supplies of coal for the Central power station of urban tram. In March 1915 began reequipment of power station for oil fuel. The number of tramcars, working every day, decreased. At same time, passenger traffic increased till 383 mln. in 1915. The profit increased on 250 thousand rubles, but tram network functioned with big load. There became to work two controllers in the tramcar. Due to mobilization of men population, owners were forced to hire women for work by controller (since August 1915) and by tram driver (since 1916). There were used only 461 of 955 tramcars and 235 of 595 trailers. At some routes owners were forced to remove seats in trailers for more free space. In January 1916 tram workers started strike. On February 9, 1916, after summit of City Council, salaries of tram workers were increased and majority of them returned at work. Since June 28, 1916 were introduced new travel prices - 10 kopecks (day) and 20 kopecks (night). The dividing on sections was cancelled, travel prices were same for any route.

*Revolution and decline (1917-1920)*

The name of Petrograd is strongly associated with two Russian Revolutions of 1917. February Revolution led to the abdication of Russian Emperor Nicholas II, the end of the Romanov dynasty, and the end of the Russian Empire. The Emperor was replaced by a Russian Provisional Government under Prince Georgy Lvov and then by socialist Alexander Kerensky, a prominent member of the State Council and a leader of the movement to unseat Royal power. The storming of Winter Palace became beginning of October Revolution, which overthrew the Kerensky Government and gave the power to the local soviets dominated by Bolsheviks. 

By 1917 the general extent of tram ways in Petrograd has made 224 kilometres, in a city 710 tramcars worked. There were 29 routes (224 km) of electric tram, 9 routes (24.5 km) of horse-drawn tram and Nevskaya Suburban Line (13.8 km) of steam-driven tram. The average speeds of tramcars were 11.2 km/h (electric tram), 6.7 km/h (horse-drawn tram) and 9.6 km/h (steam-driven tram). Tram workers took active participation in the February Revolution of 1917. In March-April 1917, there were formed units of Red Guards in tram depots. During January-September, the losses from tram exploitation were 4 mln. rubles. On September 8, 1917 by the decision of the City Council all horse-car lines were closed "due to starvation of horses and unavoidable difficulties for feed". In mid-October 1917 were introduced new travel prices - 20 kopecks during all day, 5 kopecks for military persons and free for invalids or wounded soldiers. As result, daily profit increased on 42000 rubles. In January 1918 was electrified part of Nevskaya Suburban Line of steam-driven tram at the path Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moscow Rail Terminal)-Nevskaya Outpost district. After October Revolution of 1917, tramway facilities fell into decay, Lanskoy tram depot was closed down temporarily and was used for stationing malfunctioning cars (was reopened in 1926). 

In 1918 Petrograd lost its capital status. By March 1918 German troops invaded the Governorate of Estonia (now a part of Estonia) thus threatening Petrograd with bombardment and invasion, while anti-Soviet troops forming there aimed at taking the capital as well. Thus on March 12, 1918, the Soviets were forced to transfer the government to Moscow. It was officially confirmed at Extraordinary 4th Congress of Soviets in Moscow on March 16. During the ensuing Civil War in 1919 General Nikolay Yudenich advancing from Estonia repeated the attempt to capture Petrograd, but Leon Trotsky mobilised the army and forced him to retreat.

In 1918-23, due to Russian Civil War, the municipal economy was on the decline. By 1918 there were only 562 working tramcars, in 1920 - 306 tramcars, in 1921 - 227. By end of 1918, number of routes decreased till 9 (for connection between city centre and outskirts). Thus only 150-200 cars criss-crossed the lines daily. In 1919 tram operation was cancelled at few central streets of city as Nevsky Avenue, Suburban Avenue and part of Garden street. Tramways functioned at weekdays only, from 8:00am till 6:00pm.

There were also problems with construction of the suburban "Oranela" tramline. In 1919 was dismantled equipment of the Central power station on the Ekateringofka River. It was sent to Perm Region for construction of Kizel State Regional Power Plant (completed in 1924). In 1920 were dismantled rails and sleepers at the path Strelna-New Peterhof. It were used in Azerbaijan, for construction of suburban electric railway Baku-Sabunçu, first in the Soviet Union (1926). Therefore, Strelna became terminus station of "Oranela" because it became impossible to extend this tramline farther to Oranienbaum and Krasnaya Gorka.

*Radial system of electric tram routes in 1914:
__________ the lines, operated by January 1914;
— — — — — the lines, which were opened in January-December 1914:*

aroundspb
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*1913, excellent panorama of central part of St. Petersburg (with lines of electric and horse-drawn tram).
Some objects near electric tram routes:
1 - Admiralty building;
2 - Military Medical Academy;
6 - Imperial Academy of Arts at Vasilyevsky Island;
8 - Baltic Rail Terminal;
9 - Warsaw Rail Terminal;
10 - Tsarskoe Selo Rail Terminal (now Vitebsk Rail Terminal);
11 - Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Moscow Rail Terminal);
13 - Finland Rail Terminal;
25 - Anichkov Palace;
31 - St. Michael's Castle (Engineers Castle) at Garden street;
44в - Institute of Technology;
45 - State Conservatory at Theatre Square;
66 - Alexander II Bridge (now Foundry Bridge) across Bolshaya Neva River;
67 - Anichkov Bridge across Fontanka River;
75 - Stony Island Bridge across Malaya Nevka River;
76 - Nicholas Bridge (now Annunciation Bridge) across Bolshaya Neva River;
78 - St. Sampson Bridge across Bolshaya Nevka River;
79 - Stroganov Bridge (now Ushakov Bridge) across Bolshaya Nevka River;
80 - Trinity Bridge across Bolshaya Neva River;
81 - Tuchkov Bridge across Malaya Neva River;
100 - Monument to Alexander Suvorov at Suvorov Square;
106 - Alexander Garden (site of the opening of the first urban tram route in 1907);
115 - Imperial Public Library (now National Library of Russia);
120 - Great Guest Court;
124 - Hay Market;
127 - St. Isaac Cathedral;
129 - St. Nicholas Marine Cathedral;
146 - Mariinsky Theatre (Maria Theatre) at Theatre Square;
164 - Hotel "North" (now October Hotel) at Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square);
*

aroundspb
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*1916, tram system of St. Petersburg: 
Blue lines - completed tramlines of first and second stages;
Blue circles - completed Central power station and traction substations;
Blue squares - completed tram depots;
Red lines - planned tramlines of third stage;
Red squares - planned tram depot:*

aroundspb
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*All-time scheme of St. Petersburg tram (1907-2007) from Robert Leichsenring, which included both current and former tramlines:*

vpeterburge
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Model of "Brush" tramcar in the State Museum of the History of St. Petersburg:*








HAV-tram

*The engine vehicle by "Brush" plant:*








Wikipedia

*1900s, "Brush" tramcar (made in 1907):*








Андрей Кравчук

*September 29, 1907. "Brush" tramcar in the opening day:*








ich tu dir weh

*1900s, "Brush" tramcars with trailers (former horsecars):*








Дмитрий Н.

*1908, "Brush" tramcar in Petersburg tram depot (now tram depot №3):*








Pokakukam

*1910s, crossing of Nevsky Avenue and Garden street:*








Pokakukam


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Nicholas Bridge (now Annunciation Bridge):*








oldsp

*1910s, Nicholas Bridge (now Annunciation Bridge). General view of city from Vasilyevsky Island:*








etoretro

*1911, "Brush" tramcar passing embankment of Vasilyevsky Island:*








Wikipedia

*October 9, 1908. University Embankment of Vasilyevsky Island:*








enke

*1910s, Imperial Academy of Arts at Vasilyevsky Island:*








etoretro

*1910s, Nicholas Embankment (now Lieutenant Schmidt Embankment). General view of city from Vasilyevsky Island:*








hellopiter


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Nevsky Avenue - main street of St. Petersburg:*








retromoscow

*1910s, Great Guest Court at the crossing of Nevsky Avenue and Garden street:*








oldsp

*May 24, 1908. Great Guest Court at the crossing of Nevsky Avenue and Garden street:*








oldsp

*1900s, crossing of Nevsky Avenue and Garden street:*








oldsp

*1908, Nevsky Avenue:*








oldsp

*1910s, Nevsky Avenue near Eliseyev Emporium:*








oldsp

*1910s, Eliseyev Emporium at Nevsky Avenue:*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Anichkov Palace at Nevsky Avenue:*








etoretro

*1910s, Anichkov Palace at Nevsky Avenue:*








etoretro

*1910s, "Singer" House (now House of Books) at Nevsky Avenue:*








etoretro

*1910s, crossing of Nevsky Avenue and Garden street:*








Блескин Михаил


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1900s, Hay Square. Savour Church and Hay Market:*








oldsp

*1900s, Saint Michael's Castle (Engineers Castle) at Garden street:*








oldsp

*1900s, Garden street. Intercession Church at Intercession Square (now Turgenev Square):*








etoretro

*1900s. Hotel "North" (now October Hotel) at Znamenskaya Square (now Uprising Square):*








Димарёк

*1910s, crossing of Foundry Avenue and Pool street (now Nekrasov street):*








oldsp

*1914-1917, Arsenal building at Foundry Avenue:*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, crossing of Intercession street (now Podkovyrov street) and Big Avenue of Petersburg Side:*








vladimir-waldin

*1910s. Baron Willie Clinic (now Army Medical Academy) at Big St. Sampson Avenue:*








oldsp

*1910s, Military Medical Academy at Nizhny Novgorod street (now Academician Lebedev street):*








etoretro

*1910s, crossing of Crownwork Avenue and Stony Island Avenue:*








oldsp

*1910s. Suburban Avenue, Five Corners:*








Wiki


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, St. Nicholas Marine Cathedral:*








hellopiter

*1910s, Annunciation Square (now Labour Square):*








oldsp

*1910s, Mariinsky Theatre (Maria Theatre) at Theatre Square:*








oldsp

*1913, State Conservatory and Monument to the great Russian composer Mikhail Glinka at Theatre Square:*








Wikipedia

*1910s, State Conservatory named after Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov at Theatre Square:*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Trinity Bridge across Neva River:*








oldsp

*1900s, Trinity Bridge across Neva River:*








oldsp

*1900s, Trinity Bridge across Neva River:*








oldsp

*1910s, Suvorov Square and Monument to Alexander Suvorov near Trinity Bridge:*








Блескин Михаил

*1900s, Trinity Square and Alexander Garden:*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Izmaylovsky Tram Bridge across Fontanka River:*








Блескин Михаил

*1913, Izmaylovsky Tram Bridge across Fontanka River:*








Дмитрий Н.

*1913, Izmaylovsky Tram Bridge across Fontanka River:*








oldsp

*1910s, Izmaylovsky Tram Bridge across Fontanka River:*








aroundspb

*1913, Obukhov Bridge across Fontanka River:*








hellopiter

*1910s, Potseluev Bridge (lit. Bridge of Kisses) across Moyka River:*








oldsp

*1914, Potseluyev Bridge across Moyka River:*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1914, Warsaw Rail Terminal and Resurrection Church near Bypass Canal in Petrograd:*








oldsp

*1917, Baltic Rail Terminal:*








retromoscow

*1910s, Baltic Rail Terminal:*








oldsp

*1908, controller and tram driver near Baltic Rail Terminal:*








babs71

*1908, tram driver:*








electrotrans

*1908, tramcar near Baltic Rail Terminal:*








electrotrans

*1908, tramcar near Baltic Rail Terminal:*








electrotrans

*1915, tram stop near Baltic Rail Terminal:*








babs71

*1910s, Finland Rail Terminal Square (now Lenin Square):*








babs71

*1918, Tsarskoe Selo Rail Terminal (now Vitebsk Rail Terminal) at Suburban Avenue:*








etoretro

*1910s, Tsarskoe Selo Rail Terminal (now Vitebsk Rail Terminal) at Suburban Avenue:*








hellopiter


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 11, 1910. Nevsky Avenue. Solemn funerals of the Russian flyer Lev Matsievich (1877-1910), who died in the first aviation accident in Russian Empire. However, under influence of this accident, Russian inventor Gleb Kotelnikov (1872-1944) invented first world's knapsack parachute (1911) and drogue parachute (1912), which saved thousands of lifes worldwide:*








oldsp

*1914, Nevsky Avenue:*








Николай Роговиков

*August 2, 1914. Manifestation at Nevsky Avenue after declaring war to Germany:*








oldsp

*1914, Imperial Public Library (now National Library of Russia) at Nevsky Avenue. Mobilization of population:*








BOSS

*1914. Former horsecars, which were reequipped into hospital tramcars for transportation of wounded in actions during WWI:*








electrotrans

*June 1915, Nevsky Avenue. Fund-raising to help Russian outskirts, devastated by the WWI:*








oldsp

*March 19, 1917. Women's demonstration on Nevsky Avenue for right to vote and to be elected:*








oldsp

*March 19, 1917. Women's demonstration on Nevsky Avenue for right to vote and to be elected:*








Wikipedia

*In 1917 demonstrations, marking International Women's Day in Petrograd on the last Sunday in February (which fell on 8 March on the Gregorian calendar), initiated the February Revolution in Russian Empire:*








oldsp

*Women's suffrage in Russia was introduced in 1917; just after Pitcairn Islands (1838), Isle of Man (1881), New Zealand (1893), Cook Islands (1893), Australia (1902), Finland (1906), Norway (1913), Denmark (1915) and before it was did in Great Britain (1918), Germany (1918), United States (1920), Sweden (1921), Spain (1931), France (1944), Japan (1945), Italy (1946), Switzerland (1971) and etc:*








oldsp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 5, 1917. Nevsky Avenue. Solemn funerals of the people, who were killed during February Revolution of 1917:*








etoretro

*July 1917. Anti-government street demonstration of Bolshevik supporters:*








Wikipedia

*July 17, 1917. Street demonstration on Nevsky Avenue just after troops of the Provisional Government have opened fire with machine guns:*








Wikipedia

*July 28, 1917. Nevsky Avenue. Solemn funerals of Don Cossacks, who were killed during supression of Bolshevik demonstration:*








oldsp

*1920, Red Army troops at Nevsky Avenue:*








oldsp

*May 1, 1920 (Labour Day). Decorated tramcar at the Square of the Victims of Revolution (now Field of Mars):*








electrotrans


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Old Petersburg:*





*July 1986. Admiralty Avenue - the site of the opening ceremony. Replica of "Brush" tramcar:*








Гоцев Николай

*Replica of "Brush" tramcar near "Gorkovskaya" station. It was made in 1982. The number of this replica is #1028. It was number of original tramcar, which was ruled by tram driver Alexander Leonov (future Revolutionary leader). One day Leonov emergency stopped this tramcar and saved life of woman, who fell on rails:*








Link

*Terminus tram stop "Small Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island". Replica and MS-4 tramcar with MSP-3 trailer:*








Link

*Vasilyevsky Island tram depot. Replica and LM-49 tramcar with LP-49 trailer:*








Link

*Salon of replica:*








Link

*Replica in the tram depot №4:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 27, 1997. 90-anniversary of permanent electric tram network. Replicas of "Brush" tramcar and horsecar:*








Sozertsatel-SP

*September 2007. Replica of "Brush" tramcar in the former tram depot №2:*








Артём Светлов

*September 29, 2007. 100-anniversary of permanent electric tram network. Replica at Dobrolyubov Avenue:*








Wikipedia

*September 29, 2007. 100-anniversary of permanent electric tram network. Replica at the Peace street:*








andzis

*Unfortunately, tramline of the first historical route (along Admiralty Avenue) was dismantled in spring 1997, just only few months before 90-anniversary of St. Petersburg tram. In 2005 at the opening site near Alexander Garden were mounted 30 meters of rails for the memory of 1907 event. *








Lactarius

*On September 29, 2007, to the 100-anniversary of St. Petersburg tram, there was also installed memorial plate:*








Kat-Iv

*"Here was been first line of St. Petersburg tram "General Staff - 8th Line of Vasilyevsky Island", which was opened on September 29 (O.S. September 16), 1907":*








Kat-Iv


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 29, 2007. 100-anniversary of permanent electric tram network. Model of "Brush" tramcar on territory of the former Vasilyevsky Island tram depot:*








DSh

*September 13, 2007. Sixteen days before opening. Construction of model:*








DSh

*September 29, 2007. Salon of model:*








Артём Светлов

*December 14, 2007:*








Николай Роговиков

*January 1, 2009:*








СОЛОВЕЙ

*June 2, 2011:*








Антифактор


----------



## El_Greco

Thanks for putting this together, grand work! Its sad thing about St Petersburg tram, which I believe at one point had the largest tram network in the World, although, thankfully, a lot still remains.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Regional Court at Moscow street:*








old-saratov

*1910s, Moscow street:*








Link

*1910s, City Council (left) at Moscow street:*








realtfin

*1910s, City Council (left) at Moscow street:*








old-saratov

*1910s, Moscow street:*








СТТС


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s. Tramcar at Old Cathedral Square (now Museum Square):*








sarmetro

*1910s, Old Cathedral Square (now Museum Square). Trinity Cathedral and Department of Ryazan-Ural Railroad:*








KOSIAK

*1910s, Old Cathedral Square (now Museum Square):*








sarmetro

*1910s, Department of Ryazan-Ural Railroad:*








sarmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Big St. Sergius street (now Chernyshevsky street). Museum of Naturalists:*








sarmetro

*1916, Millionnaya street (now Cosmonauts Embankment):*








Александр GUSb

*1910s, tramcar at the Volga Embankment:*








sarmetro

*1914, Cottage Line:*








Диман из КТМ-5

*1910s, Cottage Line:*








Александр GUSb


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Tram" (2005). Modern picture of Vyacheslav Kurseev:*








Диман из КТМ-5

*July 26, 2011. Excursion tram in Kirov tram depot №1. It was made on the base of old H-tramcars, which became to operate in Saratov since 1929:*








Диман из КТМ-5

*July 26, 2011. Excursion tram in Kirov tram depot №1:*








Диман из КТМ-5

*2008, 100-anniversary of Saratov Tram:*








murygin

*May 12, 2008. Excursion tram in Kirov tram depot №1:*








Диман из КТМ-5


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*Station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"). Two days before the opening:*








goodspeedy









goodspeedy









goodspeedy









RAID









RAID









RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

RAID









RAID









RAID









RAID


----------



## frizzos

Question to AlekseyVT: Is it so easy to access a metro station that still is open. Do you have a special permission or is it your job to write about the metros construction. 
I like to follow all threats of russian metro. It's fantastic.


----------



## AlekseyVT

frizzos said:


> Question to AlekseyVT: Is it so easy to access a metro station that still is open. Do you have a special permission or is it your job to write about the metros construction.
> I like to follow all threats of russian metro. It's fantastic.


No, I do not have permission. It's just my hobby.

My role is very modest. I just collect photos and videos, which were taken by different people, and load all it into one thread (with translation of information into English). The real work is the work of the authors of these photos. You can see their original posts on the links at the bottom of each photo.

There are several ways to make these photos during construction:
1) Amateur photos from the ground or nearest buildings (foundation pit);
2) The photos from official reports in mass-media;
3) Underground photos, which were made by the builders;
4) Underground photos, which were made illegally by the independent bloggers (so-called "diggers");
5) Underground photos, which were made by the bloggers with official permission (like Russos or Gelio - see last post about "Chkalovskaya" station).


----------



## CF221

I love this, all metro stations around the world should strive to look this good! Alsao love the historic facade!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*One day before the opening:*








Worm









Worm









Worm









Worm









Worm









Worm









Worm









Worm









Worm


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 28, 2011. Opening of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty") -
1) the most central station in St. Petersburg;
2) the most deepest station in Russia (86 meters);
3) the one of the deepest stations in the world;
4) 300th Metro station in Russia:*








urbanrail


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> *ST. PETERSBURG METRO*
> 
> *December 28, 2011. Opening of the station "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty") -
> 1) the most central station in St. Petersburg;
> 2) the most deepest station in Russia (86 meters);
> 3) the one of the deepest stations in the world;
> 4) 300th Metro station in Russia:*


_
*5) Crazy дежурная who likes to play around with the escalators, turning them on and off at will*_
http://www.fontanka.ru/2011/12/28/083/


----------



## Woonsocket54

photos from fontanka.ru
http://www.fontanka.ru/2011/12/28/077/




































































































more photos at *metroblog*: http://metroblog.ru/post/3940/

I want to commend St Petersburg metro for styling the Latin transliteration in English (Admiralteyskaya) and not in Finn/German (Admiraltejskaja).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ADMIRALTY:*

*Admiralty Board* was a supreme body for the administration of the Imperial Russian Navy in the Russian Empire, established by Peter the Great on December 12, 1718.

The responsibilities of the Admiralty Board had been changing throughout its history. It supervised the construction of military ships, ports, harbors, and canals and administered Admiralty Shipyard. The Admiralty Board was also in charge of naval armaments and equipment, preparation of naval officers etc. The first president of the Admiralty Board was Count Fyodor Apraksin. In 1720, the Admiralty Board published a collection of naval decrees called "A Naval Charter On Everything That Has To Do With Good Management Of A Fleet At Sea", authored by Peter the Great himself among other people. In 1802, the Admiralty Board became a part of the Ministry of the Navy. Along with the Admiralty Board, there was also the Admiralty Department in 1805-1827 with the responsibilities of the Chief Office of the Ministry. In 1827, the Admiralty Board was turned into the Admiralty Council, which would exist until the October Revolution of 1917.

The Admiralty Board used to be headquartered in the Admiralty building in St. Petersburg. The magnificent Empire Style edifice lining the Admiralty Quay was constructed to Andreyan Zakharov's design between 1806 and 1823. Located at the western end of the Nevsky Avenue, with a gilded steeple topped by a golden weather-vane in the shape of a small ship, it is one of the city's most conspicuous landmarks. The spire is the focal point of old St. Petersburg's three main streets - Nevsky Avenue, Gorokhovaya Street, and Ascension Avenue - underscoring the importance Peter I placed on Russia's Navy.

Vladimir Nabokov, famed writer and native of St. Petersburg, wrote a short story in May 1933 entitled "The Admiralty Spire."

*Admiralty building (1806-1823, Andreyan Zakharov):*








verona


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

*Location of the station:*








Divan









Divan

*New Year decorations:*








Divan









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*History of the station:*








Битцевский панк









Vladimir91


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vestibule of the station:*








Битцевский панк









Vladimir91









Horror

*Entrance for disable persons:*








Horror









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The logo of St. Petersburg Metro:*








An_ToxA

*Golden small ship at the gilded steeple of Admiralty building is a one of the city's most conspicuous landmarks:*








Vladimir91









An_ToxA









An_ToxA









An_ToxA









An_ToxA

*Sailing ship at the ventilation lattice:*








Horror


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Interior of the vestibule:*








Vladimir91









Vladimir91









Vladimir91

*Ticket-offices:*








Vladimir91









Vladimir91









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Compass rose:*








An_ToxA









An_ToxA

*Digital clock:*








An_ToxA









Vladimir91









Vladimir91









Horror

*Turnstiles:*








Vladimir91









Horror









Vladimir91

*Mosaic panel "Admiralty" over the big escalator tunnel:*








An_ToxA









An_ToxA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Dmitry Kozak (left), deputy Prime minister of the Russian Federation, and Georgy Poltavchenko (right), new Governor of Saint Petersburg, opening the station:*








Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog

*Big escalator tunnel:*








Vladimir91









An_ToxA









skydrinker


----------



## AlekseyVT

Ericine









Ericine

*Long intermediate corridor between the escalator tunnels:*








Vladimir91

*Mosaic panel in the intermediate corridor:*








Vladimir91









Vladimir91









Ericine









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Long intermediate corridor:*








Horror

*Another mosaic panel in the corridor:*








Vladimir91









An_ToxA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Small escalator tunnel between the platform and corridor:*








Битцевский панк

*Stained-glass near the escalator tunnel:*








An_ToxA

*Vault of the station:*








An_ToxA

*The clock in the stained-glass:*








An_ToxA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Platform of the station:*








Битцевский панк









skydrinker

*Compass rose:*








METRO-USSR









Seryy

*Mosaic panel "Foundation of Admiralty":*








skydrinker









An_ToxA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Some details:*








Vladimir91









Vladimir91









Seryy









Vladimir91


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Side platforms:*








Ericine









andreev









Seryy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Track wall:*








An_ToxA









An_ToxA

*The copy of golden small ship at the gilded steeple of Admiralty building:*








An_ToxA

*Technical door:*








An_ToxA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The central hall is decorated with high-reliefs with portraits of the famous Russian admirals:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









An_ToxA

*Count Fyodor Apraksin (1661–1728) was one of the first Russian Admirals who governed Estonia and Karelia from 1712 to 1723, General Admiral (1708), presided over the Russian Admiralty since 1718 and commanded the Baltic Fleet since 1723. During the Great Northern War of 1700-1721 against Sweden he commanded the Imperial Russian Navy in the taking of Helsinki (1713) - materially assisting the conquest of Finland by his operations from the side of the sea - and the great Battle of Gangut (1714), the first important victory of the Russian fleet in its history. From 1710 to 1720 Apraksin personally conducted the descents upon Sweden, ravaging that country mercilessly, and thus extorting the Peace of Nystad, whereby Swedes surrendered the best part of their Baltic provinces to Russia:*








An_ToxA

*Fyodor Ushakov (1744-1817) was the most illustrious Russian naval commander and admiral of the 18th century. During the Second Russo-Turkish War of 1787-1792 he brilliantly defeated the Turks at Fidonisi, Kerch Strait, Tendra, and Cape Kaliakra. In these battles, Ushakov demonstrated the excellence of his innovative doctrines on art of naval fighting. In the course of 43 naval battles under his command he did not lose a single ship:*








An_ToxA

*Fabian Gottlieb von Bellingshausen (1778-1852) was an officer in the Imperial Russian Navy, cartographer and explorer, who ultimately rose to the rank of Admiral. He was a notable participant of the First Russian circumnavigation (1803-1806) and subsequently a leader of another circumnavigation expedition, which discovered the continent of Antarctica (January 28, 1820). In the Antarctic, multiple geographical features and locations, named in honor of Bellingshausen, remind of his role in exploration of the southern polar region:*








An_ToxA

*Pavel Nakhimov (1802-1855) was one of the most famous admirals in Russian naval history, best remembered as the commander of naval and land forces during the Siege of Sevastopol during the Crimean War. During the Crimean War of 1853-1856 Nakhimov distinguished himself by annihilating the Ottoman fleet at Sinope in 1853. His finest hour came during the Siege of Sevastopol, where he and Admiral Vladimir Kornilov organized from scratch the land defense of the city and its port, the home base of the Russian Black Sea Fleet. As the commander of the port and the military governor of the city, Nakhimov became in fact the head of the Sevastopol naval and land defense forces. On July 10, 1855, while inspecting the forward-defense positions on Malakhov Kurgan he was fatally wounded by a sniper and died two days later:*








An_ToxA

*Stepan Makarov (1849–1904) was a Russian Vice Admiral, a highly accomplished and decorated commander of the Imperial Russian Navy, an oceanographer, awarded by the Russian Academy of Sciences, and author of several books. He was one of the first to adopt the idea of torpedo boats and he himself went to action in torpedo boats. On January 16, 1877 he was first in the World to launch torpedoes from a boat (which itself was launched from a tender) against a Ottoman Navy ship "Intibah". Makarov directed two round-the-world oceanographic expeditions on the corvette "Vityaz" (1886–1889 and 1894–1896). He proposed the World's first icebreaker, the "Yermak", oversaw its construction, and commanded it on two Arctic expeditions in 1899 and 1901. Makarov was died during Russo-Japanese War of 1904-1905 at the "Petropavlovsk" battleship, which was sunk after striking two mines near Port Arthur:*








An_ToxA

*Ivan Grigorovich (1853—1930) served as Russia's Naval Minister from 1911 until the onset of revolution in 1917. After the Japanese torpedo boats attack on Port-Arthur, starting the Russo-Japanese War, Grigorovich was promoted to rear admiral and appointed chief of Port Arthur's port. Under his effective management, Russian Pacific squadron had no shortage of coal, munitions or any supplies during the Siege of Port Arthur. After the end of the war Grigorovich was appointed chief of staff of the Black Sea Fleet. In 1909 he was appointed Deputy Navy Minister. From 1911 until the onset of revolution in 1917 he served as Russia's Naval Minister, overseeing a huge rearment programme. The naval build-up included building four "Gangut" class battleships and four "Imperatritsa Mariya" class battleships for the Black Sea. He enjoyed good relationships with the Duma and used his popularity to secure huge extra funds to expand the navy:*








An_ToxA


----------



## krnboy1009

Looks like Russians spend more on stations than tracks and trains themselves lol.


----------



## AlekseyVT

krnboy1009 said:


> Looks like Russians spend more on stations than tracks and trains themselves lol.


OMG! Not again!!! :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## krnboy1009

Relax just joking. They are nice tourist sights.


----------



## Northridge

I'm speechless. that's a beautiful station.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*December 30, 2011. Vladivostok Rail Terminal, construction of the Aeroexpress Terminal:*








Dimas89









Dimas89









Dimas89









Dimas89









Dimas89









Dimas89


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*December 29, 2011. Beginning of the construction of two last tunnels of second stage of Metro construction:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform

*TBM "Söyembikä", which will built left 1341-m tunnel between "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") and "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists") stations:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Ilsur Metshin, Mayor of Kazan:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform

*Smashing of the bottle of champagne:*








tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Altınçäç" ("The golden-haired girl"), which will built right 1361-m tunnel between "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists") and "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement") stations:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Another bottle of champagne:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*All six tunnels should be built by summer of 2012. The three next stations planned to be opened on May 9, 2013:*








kazved









kazved









kazved


----------



## AlekseyVT

*30) December 22, 1908 - *Turku, Finland;
*31) September 24, 1910 - *Odessa, Ukraine;
*32) September 25, 1910 - *Kulosaari island (now suburb in Helsinki), Finland;
*33) January 22, 1912 - Pskov:*

*Early history*

Pskov is an ancient city and the administrative center of Pskov Region, located in the northwest of Russia about 20 kilometers (12 miles) east from the Estonian border, on the Velikaya River. The name of the city, originally spelled "Pleskov", may be loosely translated as "[the town] of purling waters". Its earliest mention comes in 903, which records that Igor of Kiev (future ruler of Kievan Rus) married a local lady, who became known as St. Olga (she ruled Kievan Rus after Igor's death as regent for their son). Pskovians sometimes take this year as the city's foundation date (St. Olga is considered as founder of the city), and in 2003 a great jubilee took place to celebrate Pskov's 1100th anniversary.

The first prince of Pskov was St. Vladimir's younger son Sudislav. Once imprisoned by his brother Yaroslav, he was not released until the latter's death several decades later. After the disintegration of Kievan Rus in the 12th century, the city of Pskov with its surrounding territories along the Velikaya River, Lake Peipus, Pskovskoye Lake and Narva River became part of the Novgorod Republic. It kept its special autonomous rights, including the right for independent construction of suburbs (Izborsk is the most ancient among them). In 1240, it was taken by the Teutonic knights, but Prince of Novgorod Alexander Nevsky recaptured it several months later during a legendary campaign dramatized in Sergei Eisenstein's 1938 movie. In order to secure their independence from the knights, the Pskovians elected a Lithuanian Prince, named Daumantas, a Roman Catholic converted to Orthodox faith and known in Russia as Dovmont, as their military leader and Prince during 1266-1299. Having fortified the town, Daumantas defeated the Teutonic knights at Battle of Wesenberg (1268) and overran much of Estonia. His remains and sword are preserved in the local Kremlin, and the core of the citadel, erected by him, still bears the name of "Dovmont's town".

Due to Pskov's leading role in the struggle against the Livonian Order, its influence spread significantly. By the 14th century, the town functioned as the capital of a de-facto sovereign republic. The Novgorod boyars formally recognized Pskov's independence in the Treaty of Bolotovo (1348), relinquishing their right to appoint the posadniks (mayors) of Pskov. The city of Pskov remained dependent on Novgorod only in ecclesiastical matters until 1589, when a separate bishopric of Pskov was created and the archbishops of Novgorod dropped Pskov from their title and were created "Archbishops of Novgorod the Great and Velikie Luki". The Pskov Republic had well-developed farming, fishing, blacksmithing, jeweler’s art, and construction industry. Exchange of commodities within the republic itself and its trade with Novgorod and other Russian cities, the Baltic region, and Western European cities made Pskov one of the biggest handicraft and trade centers of Rus. Its most powerful force was the merchants who brought the town into the Hanseatic League (currently Pskov is a member city of the Hanseatic League of New Time and will host Hanseatic Days international festival in 2033).

As opposed to the Novgorod Republic, Pskov never had big feudal landowners, whose estates were smaller and even more scattered than of those in Novgorod. The estates of Pskovian monasteries and churches were much smaller as well. The social relations that had taken shape in the Pskov Republic were reflected in the "Pskov Judicial Charter" (1397), which was one of the principal sources of the all-Russian law code issued in 1497. Peculiarities of the economy, centuries-old ties with Novgorod, frontier status, and military threats led to the development of the veche system in the Pskov Republic. The Princes played a subordinate role. The veche (popular assembly) elected posadniks (mayors) and sotskiys (officials who represented a hundred households), and regulated the relations between feudals, posad people, izborniks (elected officials) and smerds (peasants). The boyar council had a special influence on the decisions of the veche, which gathered at the Trinity Cathedral. The latter also held the archives of the veche and important private papers and state documents. The elective offices became a privilege of several noble families. 

For Russia, the Pskov Republic was a bridge towards Europe. For Europe, it was a western outpost of Russia and subject of numerous attacks throughout the history. Unbelievably, the Kremlin (called by Pskovians the Krom) withstood 26 sieges alone. At one point, five stone walls ringed it, making the city practically impregnable. A local school of icon-painting flourished, and local masons were considered the best in Russia. Many peculiar features of Russian architecture were first introduced in Pskov.

The strengthening of ties with Moscow, caused by economic development and foreign policy objectives, Pskov’s participation in the Battle of Kulikovo (1380), and successful joint struggle against the Teutonic Knights and Lithuanians offered conditions for elimination of the independence of the Pskov Republic. Since 1399 Pskov with its adjacent lands became a viceroyalty of Grand Duchy of Moscow with their own namestnik (viceroy) Prince appointed by the Moscow's royalty. In 1510, Grand Prince of Moscow Vasily III arrived in Pskov and pronounced it his land, thus, putting an end to the Pskov Republic and its autonomous rights. The city's ruling body, Pskov Veche, was dissolved and some 300 families of rich Pskovians were deported from the city. Their estates were distributed among the Muscovite service class people. From that time on, the city of Pskov and the lands around it continued to develop as a part of the centralized Russian state, preserving some of its economic and cultural traditions. The deportation of noble families to Moscow is a subject of Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov's opera "The Maid of Pskov" (1872). The downfall of Pskov is recounted in the Muscovite "Story of the Taking of Pskov" (1510), which was lauded by D. S. Mirsky as "one of the most beautiful short stories of Old Russia. The history of the Muscovites' leisurely perseverance is told with admirable simplicity and art. An atmosphere of descending gloom pervades the whole narrative: all is useless, and whatever the Pskovites can do, the Muscovite cat will take its time and eat the mouse when and how it pleases".

As the second largest city of Grand Duchy of Moscow, Pskov still attracted enemy armies. Most famously, it withstood a prolonged siege by a 50.000-strong Polish-Lithuanian army during the final stage (1581-1582) of the Livonian War of 1558-1583. The king Stefan Batory undertook some 31 attacks to storm the city, which was defended mainly by civilians. Even after one of the city walls was broken, the Pskovians managed to fill the gap and repel the attack. This heroic defense played significant role in the Russian history. The potential of Polish-Lithuanian offensive was very weakened. As result, Stefan Batory was forced to signed Treaty of Jam Zapolski (1582). According to this treaty, Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth returned Russian territories, which were captured by its army. "It's amazing how the city reminds me of Paris", wrote one of the Frenchmen present at Batory's siege.

Pskov was besieged by Swedish forces during the final stage (1615-1617) of the Ingrian War of 1610–1617. Swedish troops laid siege to Pskov but Russian generals Vasily Morozov and Fyodor Buturlin held their own until February 27, 1617, when the Treaty of Stolbovo was signed. This treaty stripped Russia of its access to the Baltic Sea and awarded to Sweden the province of Ingria with the townships of Ivangorod, Jama, Koporye and Noteborg. However, such ancient cities as Novgorod, Porkhov, Staraya Russa, Ladoga and Gdov were restituted to Russia. For the second time, successful defense of Pskov allowed Russia to sign peace treaty on more favorable terms than it could be.

Ingria and Karelia were recaptured by Russian Emperor Peter I as result of Great Northern War of 1700-1721. During this war, Pskov was main base of Russian Army. In 1700-1709, Peter the Great many times visited this city. Peter the Great's conquest of present-day Estonian and Latvian territories during the Great Northern War in the early 18th century spelled the end of Pskov's traditional role as a vital border fortress and a key to Russia's interior. As a consequence, the city's importance and well-being declined dramatically, although it has served as a capital of separate Pskov Governorate since 1777. 

On February 22, 1859 there was opened railroad at the path St. Petersburg-Pskov, which became part of St. Petersburg-Warsaw Railway since December 27, 1862. Since 1886 began construction of Pskov-Riga Railway, which was opened on August 3, 1889. Those two railways became part of North-Western Railways in 1907. In 1881 there was opened water-conduit. By the end of 19th century, there were 55 factories and plants in the city. The population of Pskov was 21684 residents (1885), 30478 residents (1897) and 32856 residents (1910).

*The horse-drawn tram*

The first horse-drawn tramline in Pskov Governorate was put into operation in 1890 in Cheryokha village. In December 1900, one of members of the electric committee published in the local newspaper "Helios" article with proposal to build an electric tramline, but it was ignored. In 1904 was built first power station in Pskov. The construction of tram network was started in 1904 and finished in 1906. The first tramline was built from the Rail terminal to the Trade Square (now Lenin Square) and later to the salt barns at the Narva street (now Leon Pozemsky street) in Zapskovye District. However, due to lack of the necessary electrical power and tramcars an electric tramline was not put into operation.

The initiator of the opening of tramline was Pskov entrepreneur Georg Wickenheiser (1843-1914). He was born in Elsenz, Grand Duchy of Baden and moved in Pskov when he was 20 years old, with almost no money. He was engaged in sausage production and trade. In Pskov Wickenheiser made own business - he built apartment houses and cottages, organized water supply (1881), founded a brickyard and sawmill. In 1880s he built new pier, kursaal (sanatorium) and cottage houses in Cherokha village as well as horse-drawn tramline (1890) from the pier to the kursaal. Wickenheiser was nicknamed "Pskov American" for his pushfulness. He was died in 1914, few months before beginning of WWI.

Together with own son Karl, Georg Wickenheiser decided to open horse-drawn tram at the existing street railways. Wickenheiser's family paid their own money to buy tramcars, horses, and pledged to pay the workers as well as pay monthly rent into town treasury. On November 14, 1909 all six horse-drawn tramcars were put into operation and single-track tramline (1 meter wide) was opened for public. This day was opened part of tramline from Trade Square (now Lenin Square) to the Warsaw Rail Terminal (now Pskov I), later was opened part leading in Zapskovye District beyond the Pskova River. The total lenght of horse-drawn tramline was 4.2 km.

*1910-1911. Great street (now Soviet street) in Pskov:*








rus-biography

*1910-1911. Horse-drawn tram line at Great street (now Soviet street):*








pskovrail

*1910-1911. St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) in Pskov:*








pskovrail

*1910-1911. Horse-drawn tram line at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Electric tram*

Horse-drawn tram in Pskov worked only during two years. In March 1907, city officials bought the power station and began working to increase its electric capacity to launch an electric tram. By 1910 this problem was solved. In the end of 1911 operation of horse-drawn tram was stopped, and there began works for electrification of tram network. The cost of all works was 180.000 rubles, including: purchasing of 8 tramcars (80.000 rubles), rebuilding of tram tracks (40.000 rubles), installation of overhead lines (20.000 rubles) and equipping of workshop for repairment works (40.000 rubles). The existing tramline was electrified under leadership of engineer Konstantin Repin, who was Member of City Council. He calculated that electric tram will be bring not less than 28% of profit from annual receipts. It will repaid not only all costs, but also will bring significant revenue to the city treasury. During electrification, single-track tramline was regauged from 1000 to 1524 mm. 

Electric tram was put into operation on January 22, 1912. Its route did not differ from horse-drawn tram route: Warsaw Rail Terminal (now Pskov-I) - Kokhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue) - St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) - Flat street (now Labour Unions street) - Great street (now Soviet street) - Trinity Bridge (now Soviet Bridge) across Pskova River - Narva street (now Leon Pozemsky street) - salt barns. Along the Pushkin street was built service branch tramline from St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) to the tram depot. There were exploited 8 biaxial tramcars, which were made at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow. Those tramcars had numbers №№11-18. Tram operation was from 6:00am till 9:40pm.

After electrification of tramline, Repin proposed to build another tramline in Pskov. On February 26, 1914 was opened second line of electric tram - from Trade Square (now Lenin Square) to the Riga Rail Station (now Pskov-II); along the Great street (now Soviet street) and St. Alexis street (now Soviet street). Second tramline had direct connection with railway. This is proved by the fact that in different years steam locomotives were used at the urban tramlines (during demonstrations and for cargo transportation).

In late-1910s Pskov again played a significant role in the Russian history, as it was many centuries ago. In 1916 in Pskov was located Staff of Northern Front. The city hosts thousands of refugees and evacuated enterprises from the Baltic land. Its population was 60168 residents in 1917. On March 13, 1917, after beginning of February Revolution in Petrograd (now St. Petersburg), Russian Emperor Nicholas II was forced to leave Stavka (General headquarters of the Russian Imperial Army) in Mogilev, Belarus. He went to his family, in Tsarskoe Selo near Petrograd. However, next day he was informed that railways ahead were seized by mutinous soldiers. Then Nicholas II ordered to turn back and ride in Pskov, where was located Staff of Northern Front. On March 14, at 7:05pm he arrived in the city. Already the Parliament and the Soviet had formed the nucleus of a Provisional Government and decided that Nicholas II must abdicate. Faced with this demand, which was echoed by his generals, deprived of loyal troops, with his family firmly in the hands of the Provisional Government and fearful of unleashing civil war and opening the way for German conquest, Nicholas II had no choice but to submit. On March 15, 1917, at 3:05pm, in the salon of Imperial train, which stayed at Warsaw Rail Terminal in Pskov, he signed Manifesto of abdication from the throne. It was end of the Romanov dynasty, and the end of the Russian Empire. 

On November 8, 1917 Bolsheviks took power in Pskov. On February 24, 1918 German troops took the city. As result of German invasion, on March 3, 1918 Bolshevik Goverment was forced to sign Treaty of Brest-Litovsk, marking Russia's exit from World War I. German troops remained in Pskov during nine months in 1918. During occupation, they established and armed the Northern Corps (Armed formation of White Army forces), and recreated pre-Revolutionary regional government agencies (for example, Pskov City Council). On November 25, 1918 Red Army troops recaptured city. White Army troops were defeated, German troops retreated without fight. However, on May 25, 1919 White Estonians and White Army troops under leadership of Belarusian-Polish colonel Stanisław Bułak-Bałachowicz captured city again. Bułak-Bałachowicz became the military administrator of Pskov. He became organizer of the medieval brutal public executions of hundreds of people on the city streets. In September 1919 Bolsheviks again seized the power in Pskov. On February 2, 1920 was signed Treaty of Tartu, which ended Russian-Estonian war and established border between two states 13 km west of Pskov. 

In 1918 tram operation in Pskov was stopped. During four years, steam locomotives sometimes were used at urban tramlines for cargo transportation (second tramline was connected with railway).

*Map of Pskov (1914):*
*Red line - first electric tramline (Warsaw Rail Terminal, now Pskov-I - salt barns at Narva street, now Leon Pozemsky street);*
*Green line - service branch line to the depot (along the Pushkin street):*

discusmedia
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*Post-Revolution map of Pskov:*
*Red line - first electric tramline (Pskov-I Rail Terminal - salt barns at Narva street, now Leon Pozemsky street);*
*Blue line - second electric tramline (Pskov-II rail station - Lenin Square);*
*Green line - service branch line to the depot (along the Pushkin street);*
*X - tram depot:*

discusmedia
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, tramcar near St. Nicholas Church at Kokhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*1910s, first intermediate tram stop at Kokhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramcar at Kokhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*1910s. Apartment house of Gerard Stankevich at Kokhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline near Realschule in the end of Kokhanov Boulevard:*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Realschule. Beginning of St. Sergius street:*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline near Realschule and Ascension Chapel:*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline near Realschule and Ascension Chapel:*








pskovrail

*1910s, Kohkhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue). View to the side of Kresty settlement:*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramcars at the passing loop near Realschule at Kohkhanov Boulevard (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, second intermediate stop (passing loop) at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue). View to the city centre:*








pskovrail

*1910s, second intermediate stop (passing loop) at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*1910s. Tramline near House of Joseph Tulchiev at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail

*1914. Tramcar near House of Ivan Safyanshchikov at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, tramcar near St. James (Lutheran) Church at the crossing of St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) and Governor street (now Nekrasov street):*








trip-guide

*1910s, crossing of St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) and Pushkin street:*








retromoscow

*1910s, tramcar at the crossing of St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) and Pushkin street:*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramcar at the crossing of St. Sergius street (now October Avenue) and Pushkin street. Here it's possible to see branch tramline to the depot (along Pushkin street):*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline near House of Franz Spink at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, passing loop at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue). It's interesting that originally there was only one overhead wire. For this reason, it was necessary to fold pantograph at one of two tramcars during passing:*








pskovrail

*1910s, passing loop at St. Sergius street (now October Avenue). Later here was added second overhead wire:*








pskovrail

*1910s, crossing of Flat street (now Labour Unions street) and Great street (now Soviet street):*








pskovrail

*1910s, view at the crossing of Great street (now Soviet street) and Flat street (now Labour Unions street):*








pskovrail

*1910s. First and second tramlines near Commercial Bank (built by architect Fyodor Nesturkh):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, tramline at Great street (now Soviet street):*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline at Great street (now Soviet street):*








link

*1918, two tramlines at Great street (now Soviet street). This photo was made during German occupation of Pskov:*








pskovrail

*"Great street". Modern picture of Dmitry Svetlichny (2002):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s. Tramcar at Trade Square (now Lenin Square) near Leather Row:*








Link

*1910s. Fourth tram stop (passing loop) at Trade Square (now Lenin Square):*








pskovrail

*1914, City Market at Trade Square (now Lenin Square). It's possible to see track of second tramline near the horse-drawn cart:*








pskovrail

*1910s, passing loop at Trade Square (now Lenin Square). Trinity Cathedral:*








pskovrail

*1910s, Trade Square (now Lenin Square). Monument to Russian Emperor Alexander II:*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline near Flour Row:*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline near Flour Row:*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*View to the Zapskovye District. Tramline was been at Trinity Bridge (now Soviet Bridge) across Pskova River:*








trip-guide

*Trinity Bridge (now Soviet Bridge) and Trinity Cathedral:*








link

*Trinity Bridge (now Soviet Bridge) and Trinity Cathedral:*








link

*1918, tramline between Flour Row and Trinity Bridge (now Soviet Bridge) across Pskova River. This photo was made during German occupation of Pskov:*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, second tramline near House of Ivan Gladkov at Great street (now Soviet street):*








pskovrail

*1910s, second tramline near City Bank (now Central Universal Department Store) at Great street (now Soviet street):*








pskovrail

*1910s, second tramline near City Bank (now Central Universal Department Store) at Great street (now Soviet street):*








pskovrail

*1910s, tramline at the crossing of Great street (now Soviet street) and Flat street (now Labour Unions street):*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 1, 1917 (Labour Day). Manifestation at Trade Square (now Lenin Square):*








pskovrail

*1918, second tramline near Theological Seminarium at Great street (now Soviet street). This photo was made during German occupation of Pskov:*








pskovrail

*1918, second tramline near St. Nicholas Church at Great street (now Soviet street). This photo was made during German occupation of Pskov:*








pskovrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*January 1, 2012. Closed southern vestibule of "Kremlyovskaya" ("Kazan Kremlin") station:*








fndorer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Opened shops in the vestibule:*








fndorer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Northern vestibule of the station "Ploshchad Tukaya" (Ğabdulla Tuqay Square). Construction of the wheelchair ramp:*








fndorer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Southern vestibule of the station "Ploshchad Tukaya" (Ğabdulla Tuqay Square):*








fndorer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SOME NEW YEARS PHOTOS*

*Izhevsk:*








Алексей Савин

*Yekaterinburg:*








server021

*Nizhny Tagil:*








Moscowit

*Oryol:*








Андрей Киреев


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kolomna:*








Владимир Сенькин

*Kolomna:*








Чудо

*St. Petersburg:*








Григорий Егоров


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Novosibirsk:*








Аннушка

*Novosibirsk:*








Даниил Ларионов

*Nizhny Novgorod:*








Антон triangel


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On September 10, 2011 was renovated exposition at the station "Vorobyovy Gory" ("Sparrow Hills"; Line 1). The first exhibition at this station was opened on November 2, 2010. It was porcelain exhibition, where was presented production of the four Russian porcelain factories - one in St. Petersburg and three in the towns of the Moscow Region. At the new exposition is presented puppets from the collection of the State Academical Central Puppet Theatre named after Sergey Obraztsov in Moscow.* 

Sergey Obraztsov (1901–1992) was a Soviet and Russian puppeteer who is credited by the Encyclopædia Britannica with "establishing puppetry as an art form in the Soviet Union". Rod theaters in many countries of the world owe their establishment to Obraztsov's influence. His collection of exotic puppets was the largest in Russia and one of the largest in the world. His theatre toured more than 350 cities in the USSR and 90 cities in foreign countries. During his numerous tours abroad, Obraztsov helped to popularize artistic puppetry in the United States, Great Britain, and other countries. He was the President of the International Union of Puppeteers (1976–1984, and from 1984 the President Emeritus).

New exposition dedicated to the 110-anniversary of Sergey Obraztsov's birth and 80-anniversary of the foundation of State Academical Central Puppet Theatre in Moscow. In general, here are presented 40 puppets from the 9 famous performances of State Academical Central Puppet Theatre.














chusovitin









chusovitin

*Charlie Chaplin and Sergey Obraztsov (right):*








taanyabars









taanyabars









taanyabars









taanyabars









taanyabars


----------



## AlekseyVT

*34) June 16, 1912 - *Ķemeri resort (now part of Jūrmala), Latvia;
*35) September 28, 1912 - Vyborg:*

*Early history*

Vyborg (Finnish: Viipuri) is a town in Leningrad Region, situated on the Karelian Isthmus near the head of the Bay of Vyborg, 130 kilometers (81 miles) to the northwest of St. Petersburg and 38 kilometers (24 miles) south from Russia's border with Finland, where the Saimaa Canal enters the Gulf of Finland. The Hanseatic city lies in the boundary zone between the East Slavic/Russian and Finnish/Scandinavian worlds and has changed hands several times in history.

The area where Vyborg is located used to be a trading center on the Vuoksi River's western branch, which has dried up. The area was inhabited by the Karelians, a Finnish tribe which gradually came under the domination of Novgorod and Sweden. According to Russian archaeologist Vyacheslav Tyulenev, a wooden Karelian fort was already in existence there during the 11th and 12th centuries.

The first castle of Vyborg was founded in 1293 by Swedish Marshal Torkel Knutsson during the so-called "Third Swedish Crusade" against Novgorod. The castle was fought over for decades between Sweden and the Republic of Novgorod. In 1294 and 1322 Republic of Novgorod tried to return Karelian lands, but it was unsuccessful. By the Treaty of Nöteborg in 1323, which was signed between Sweden and Novgorod Republic, Vyborg was finally recognized as a part of Sweden. It was first international peace treaty in the Russian history. In 1478 Novgorod Republic lost independence, and Vyborg withstood a prolonged siege by Russian military leader Daniil Shchenya during the Russo–Swedish War of 1495–1497. The town's trade privileges were chartered by the Pan-Scandinavian King Eric of Pomerania in 1403.

Under Swedish rule, Vyborg was closely associated with the noble family of Bååt, originally from Småland. The late-medieval commanders and fief holders of Vyborg were (almost always) descended from or married to the Bååt Family; in practice they functioned as Margraves (though not having this as their formal title), having feudal privileges and keeping all the crown's incomes from the fief to use for the defense of the realm's eastern border. In 1609 in Vyborg was signed treaty between representatives of Swedish King Charles IX and Russian Tsar Vasily Shuisky for military assistance in exchange for territorial concessions, which became the cause for Swedish intervention into Russia.

Vyborg remained in Swedish hands until its capture by Russian Emperor Peter the Great in the Great Northern War (1710). The Treaty of Nystad (1721), which concluded the war, assigned the town and a part of Old Finland to Russian Empire. In 1744 was established Vyborg Governorate with more autonomous rights (absence of serfdom, preservation of Lutheranism). Sweden tried to return Vyborg during Russo-Swedish Wars of 1741-1743 and 1788-1790. One of the largest naval battles in history, the Battle of Vyborg Bay (1790), was fought off shore in the Viipuri Bay on July 4, 1790. The Swedish Navy suffered heavy losses, losing six ships of the line and four frigates, but Gustav III of Sweden eventually ensured a Swedish naval escape through a Russian naval blockade composed of units of the Baltic Fleet, commanded by Admiral Vasily Chichagov. The battle ranks among the world's largest historical naval battles and also among the most influential, as it introduced for the first time the naval battle concept of "firepower over mobility".

As result of Russo-Swedish War of 1808-1809, the eastern third of Sweden was established as the autonomous Grand Duchy of Finland within the Russian Empire. After the rest of Finland was ceded to Russia in 1809, Russian Emperor Alexander I incorporated Vyborg Governorate into the newly-created Grand Duchy of Finland in 1812. In the course of the 19th century, the town developed as the center of administration and trade for the eastern part of Finland. The inauguration of the Saimaa Canal in 1856 benefited the local economy as it opened the vast waterways of Eastern Finland to the sea. Vyborg was never a major industrial center, and lacked large production facilities, but due to its location it served as a local point of transports of all industries on the Karelian Isthmus, Ladoga Karelia and South-Eastern Finland. 

In 1860s and 1870s in Vyborg were built new streets and parks. According to project of engineer Eduard Totleben were built East-Vyborg fortifications. Second half of 19th century was period of dynamic economic development of Vyborg. In 1867-1870 through Vyborg was built Riihimäki–Saint Petersburg Railway, 370-km (230 miles) long segment of the Helsinki–Saint Petersburg connection. It was launched on September 11, 1870. The city begins gasification (1860), electrification and installation of telephone lines (1882). In 1893 was built water-conduit. As result of economic growth, Vyborg became second most populous city in Grand Duchy of Finland after Helsinki. Its population was 8.6 thousands people (1850), 13.5 thousands (1870), 23.5 thousands (1897), 36.8 thousands (1900). In 1910 there were about 50 thousands residents, of whom 81% were Finns, 10% - Swedes, 6.5% - Russians, 0.7% - Germans and 1.8% - residents of other nationalities.

According to law, Russian policemen had no executive power on the territory of Grand Duchy of Finland. Due to closeness to the Russian capital (St. Petersburg) and more liberal laws in Finland, Vyborg became centre of the political oppositionists to Imperial power. On July 9, 1906 there was signed Vyborg Manifesto - declaration issued by 180 Kadets and Trudoviks politicians, former deputies of the disbanded Russian First State Duma (legislative assembly). In the manifesto they called for passive resistance to the authorities and non-payment of taxes. The appeal failed to have an effect on the population at large and proved both ineffective and counterproductive, leading to a ban on its authors, including the entire Kadet leadership, participation in future Dumas.

*Eletric tram network*

Due to rapid growth of population, there was necessary in organisation of urban transportation in Vyborg. By the beginning of 20th century there was organized operation of five horse-drawn omnibuses, but its activity was short-lived. By these times, electric tram successfully operated in two Finnish cities - Helsinki (since 1900) and Turku (1908). On November 11, 1910 city authorities signed contract with German "General electricity company" - "Allgemeine Elektricitäts-Gesellschaft" ("AEG", Berlin) for construction of power station and electric tram network. According to contract, German company had monopoly rights for producing of energy as well as exploitation of tram network during 50 years, but city authorities had rights for purchase power station and tram enterprise after 24 years since its launching. Construction works began in 1910. Tram tracks were laid by "General Swedish Electric Company" - "Allmänna Svenska Elektriska Aktiebolaget" ("ASEA", Västerås), although construction was interrupted due to early coming of winter 1911/1912.

All tramlines (1 meter wide) were launched in late-1912. The testing trip was made on September 25. On September 28, 1912 was opened first tram route - from Papula District to the Old City Hall Square, near Åbo Bridge (now Fortress Bridge) across Fortress Strait. Its length was 2.522 km. On October 13, 1912 was opened second tram route (length - 2.160 km) from Vyborg Rail Terminal to the Kolikkoinmäki District. The third tram route (length - 1.481 km) was opened on December 5, 1912. It was built from the Old City Hall Square along Åbo Bridge (now Fortress Bridge) to the Neitsytniemi Vorstadt. The total length of tramlines was 6.163 km. Tram network was mainly single-track. Tram intervals were 15 minutes. Travel time by one route was about 7.5 minutes. Ticket price was 15 Finnish pennies or 0.15 Finnish markka.

Therefore, here were three tram routes:
1) Papula street (now Krivonosov street) near Papula Bridge - Railway street - Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue) - Torkel street (now Lenin Avenue) - Market Sqaure - Northern Rampart street - Market street (now Pioneers street) - Catherine street (now Fortress street) - Old City Hall Square near Åbo Bridge (now Fortress Bridge);
2) Vyborg Rail Terminal - Railway street - Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue) - Torkel street (now Lenin Avenue) - Red Water Well Square (now Red Square) - Vasa street (now Suvorov Avenue) - Catherine street (now Fortess street) - Kolikkoinmäki District;
3) Old City Hall Square - Åbo Bridge (now Fortress Bridge) across Fortress Strait - Saint Anne Square (now Peter Square) - Saint Anne street (now Island street) - Neitsytniemi Vorstadt.

Tram depot was located at Factory street (now Vyborg street). Service tramline to the tram depot was built along Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue). The tramcars were made by Swedish company "ASEA" in cooperation with German company "AEG". Before WWI, there were 12 tramcars (11 of which were made in 1912 and one - in 1914). Its technical parameters were: electrification - 600 V DC; length - 8.9 meters, width - 1.9 meters; height - 3.3 meters; wheelbase - 2.0 meters; wheel diameter - 800 mm; traction motors - 2x AEG U-140 (2 x 25.8 kW); brakes: handbrake - peacock, electric brake - short circuit; weight empty - 9.05 tons; seating capacity - 16; standing capacity - 17 (ASEA 1912: 18). Those tramcars had numbers №№ 1-12. All tramcars were painted into light-yellow color.

Trailers were made by "ASEA" company. Before WWI, there were 4 trailers (3 were made in 1912 and one - in 1913). Its technical parameters were: length - 7.92 meters; width - 1.9 meters; wheelbase - 1.8 meters; wheel diameter - 776 mm; brakes: handbrake - on, electric brake - on; weight empty - 4.55 tons; seating capacity - 18; standing capacity - 16. Those trailers had numbers №№ 50-53. Two more open trailers were made in 1919 in own workshops (№№ 54-55). Two other trailers were delivered in 1919 by "Ex Saartalbahn" company (Saarbrücken). Those trailers had numbers №№56-57; its seating capacity was 14 persons and standing capacity - 16 persons. 

On October 27, 1914, after beginning of WWI, Vyborg Governor ordered to take German assets. The owner of Vyborg Tram continued to function under the name "Viipurin Kaasu ja Sähkö Oy" ("Vyborg Gas and Electricity Ltd"). Vyborg residents took active participation in the February Revolution of 1917. There was formed Vyborg Soviet of Soldiers' and Workers' Deputies, in which Bolsheviks had a big influence. Shortly before October events, Vladimir Lenin hided in the house of Vyborg worker Juho Latukka. Following the fall of the Russian Empire and Russian October Revolution of 1917, Finland declared itself independent on December 6, 1917. Therefore, Vyborg became part of independent Finland. 

On January 27, 1918 began Finnish Civil War between the forces of the Social Democrats led by the People's Deputation of Finland (commonly called the "Reds") and the forces of the non-socialist, conservative-led Senate (commonly called the "Whites"). The Reds — usually Finnish-speaking workers — were supported by the Russian Soviet Republic; they were based in the industrial cities in the south. The Whites — dominated by farmers and by middle- and upper-class Swedish speakers — received military assistance from the German Empire. During the Finnish Civil War Vyborg was one of the main bases of Red Guards (Finland) until it was captured by the White Guard (Finland) on April 29, 1918. After capture, more than 3000 Red Guards, Russian soldiers and officers as well as civilians were killed in Vyborg as result of repressions. The Whites won the Civil War, in which about 37.000 people died out of a population of 3 millions. Due to Civil War, tram operation in Vyborg was suspended since January 27, 1918 till May 1918.

*Map of the central part of Vyborg (1915):*
*Red line - first tramline (Papula District - Old City Hall Square near Åbo Bridge, now Fortress Bridge);*
*Green line - second tramline (Vyborg Rail Terminal - Kolikkoinmäki District);*
*Blue line - third tramline (Åbo Bridge, now Fortress Bridge - Vorstadt Neitsytniemi);*
*Purple line - service tramline to the tram depot along Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue):*

Click to enlarge
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*Map of the central part of Vyborg (1915):*
*Red line - first tramline (Papula District - Old City Hall Square near Åbo Bridge, now Fortress Bridge);*
*Green line - second tramline (Vyborg Rail Terminal - Kolikkoinmäki District);*
*Blue line - third tramline (Åbo Bridge, now Fortress Bridge - Vorstadt Neitsytniemi);*
*Purple line - service tramline to the tram depot along Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue):*

Click to enlarge
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*Scheme of tramlines (1915):*

Laser
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1924, Vyborg tram depot:*








raitio

*1912, motor tramcar №6. It was made by Swedish company "ASEA" in cooperation with German company "AEG":*








raitio

*1910s, motor tramcar №8 on the city street:*








raitio

*1912, trailer №51 (made by Swedish company "ASEA"):*








raitio

*1910s, Papula District:*








Дмитрий Н.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Vyborg Rail Terminal:*








cocomera

*Vyborg Rail Terminal:*








Дмитрий Н.

*1910s, Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue). Vyborg Rail Terminal on the background:*








Дмитрий Н.

*1913, Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue):*








cocomera

*1910s, Alexander street (now Leningrad Avenue). Second route "Rail Terminal - Kolikkoinmäki":*








Дмитрий Н.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vyborg tram at the modern picture of Andrey Stavtsev (1997):*








Link

*1910s, Torkkelinkatu or Torkel street (now Lenin Avenue). Market building on the background:*








cocomera

*Suomen Pankki or Bank of Finland (now North-Western Bank of Savings Bank of Russia) at Market Square:*








cocomera

*1910s, Katariinankatu or Catherine street (now Fortress street). Tram route №1:*








Дмитрий Н.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vyborg Castle and a tramcar on route №3:*








raitio

*Åbo Bridge (now Fortress Bridge) across Fortress Strait:*








raitio

*Vyborg harbour:*








raitio

*1910s, Old City Hall Square. Monument to Swedish Marshal Torkel Knutsson, who is consider as founder of Vyborg:*








Дмитрий Н.


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2012:*

In the past two years in the Moscow Government were happened many serious changes. Yury Luzhkov, who was the Mayor of Moscow since 1992, was removed from office by a decree President Dmitry Medvedev issued on September 28, 2010. The new mayor, Sergey Sobyanin strongly criticized the work of the Moscow Metropolitan and its former chief, Dmitry Gaev. Sobyanin refused to finance the Luzhkov's project - The Fourth Ring Road (beltway, which was planned to be built between Third Ring Road and Moscow Automobile Ring Road). Therefore, funding for construction of the Moscow Metro was increased by half - approximately from 0.8 to 3.2 billions USD per year.

Very soon, on February 7, 2011 Dmitry Gaev (who was chief of Moscow Metropolitan since 1995) left own post. During 15 years Gaev did many positive things - introduction of contact-less tickets (Moscow Metro became second subway in the world where was introduced such technology), new modern trains and turnstiles, installation of information columns and organization of the situation centre in Metro (as part of a new security system), etc. He was developed the idea of creation of the special decorated trains in the Metro. Last year his era came to an end. Ivan Besedin (b. 1954), who previously was a Head of Kaliningrad Railway (2006-2011), become new chief of Moscow Metropolitan.

The development of the Moscow Metro in particular and Moscow transport in general has become one of the main purposes in the Sobyanin's program. According to the official plans, in the next five years in Moscow Metro should to be built 35 new stations and 75 km of new Metro lines, or 15 km of new Metro lines in average. These plans seem unrealistic just because "Metrobuilding" company has no enough capacity (people and equipment) for such plans (for comparison, during 80 years in Moscow were built 305.5 km of Metro lines). Despite the fact that official plans seem unreal, increased of funding is a positive thing for Metro construction, even if the pace of construction will be less than it was advertised.

Also, according to Sobyanin's proposal, new Metro stations should be uniform and to be built according to typical design. It should lead to faster construction and lower costs. It also means that there will be no any artistic decorations (like mosaics, stained-glasses, sculptures) on the new stations.

According to the official plans, in 2012 there should to opened three stations - "Novokosino" (Line 8), "Alma-Atinskaya" (Line 2) and "Pyatnitskoe Shosse" (Line 3). However, unlike official statements, it's more probably that in 2012 will be opened only one of three stations - "Novokosino", while the opening of two other stations will be rescheduled on next year.









Yury Gridchin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NOVOKOSINO":*

"Novokosino" is a future eastern terminus station of Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located between Suzdal street and Nosovikhinskoe Highway in the Novokosino District, Eastern Administrative Okrug. The station "Novokosino" will be located at the territory of Moscow city, but only in few meters from the border with the town Reutov (population: 84.256) outside of Moscow borders. The station will be built to carry residents of this town and Muscovites who live in the border territory. There are planned to be built two auto parkings (capacity - 2000 cars) - one near the station and one in the Reutov town. The opening of "Novokosino" station also help to reduce the number of passengers at the "Vykhino" - terminus station of Line 7. "Vykhino" station is only part of a combined transfer node, the rest of which consists of the mainline suburban railway (Kazanskoye direction). For this reason, this station has some of the largest passenger numbers of the metro network.

The length of the section between "Novokosino" and "Novogireevo" stations is 3.23 km, 2.45 km of which was built by tunnel boring machines. In 2002 they planned to built line of "light Metro" from "Novogireevo" to the Novokosino District and Reutov town. This line was planned to be completed in 2007, but it was never built. Instead of this, it was decided to build "traditional" Metro tunnels on the depth 10-17 meters.

The construction works began in January 2009. On September 18, 2010 was started construction of the right tunnel from the future station "Novokosino" to the station "Novogireevo" of Line 8 (opened on December 30, 1979). It was finished on April 15, 2011. On December 1, 2010 was started construction of the left tunnel between "Novokosino" and "Novogireevo" stations, which was finished by September 21, 2011. "Novokosino" station is planned to be opened in mid-2012.

"Novokosino" will be shallow station of single-vaulted type. It will be have two vestibules, which will be connected with underpasses between Suzdal street and northern side of Nosovikhinskoe Highway. Both vestibules will be equipped with elevators for disabled persons.

The architects of the station are Leonid Borzenkov (project leader), Mikhail Volovich, Sergey Kostikov, Tamara Nagieva, Natalya Soldatova and Vasily Uvarov. "Novokosino" station will be made in black, gray and white colours. The track walls will be lined with aluminum dark-grey panels, while the floor will be paved with natural stone of black and gray colours. The vault will be made in a form of caissons, separated by diagonal ribs. The walls of vestibules and underpasses will be faced with ceramic tiles on a metal frame. Each vestibule will have own primary color along with insertions of the light gray panels: there will be light-green walls in the western vestibule and ocher-orange walls - in the eastern.









oleg1980









Wikipedia









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ALMA-ATINSKAYA":*

"Alma-Atinskaya" ("Almaty") is a future southern terminus station of Line 2 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located in the Brateyevo District, Southern Administrative Okrug. The main reason of construction of this station was lack of the Metro depot for the direct transfer of trains to the southern part of Line 2. The new station planned to be in the tunnel between "Krasnogvardeyskaya" ("Red Guards") stations and Metro depot. The distance between "Krasnogvardeyskaya" and future station is 2.9 km. Originally station has planned name "Promzona" ("Industrial zone"), because in 1990s there were plans to build large trade-industrial complex south of station. The construction of this station started in early 1990s, but it was stopped due to lack of funding. The construction was resumed in June 2011. It's planned to be opened in late 2012 (more probably - in 2013). Metro depot "Brateyevo" will be opened some later. 

It was planned that the station will be named "Brateyevo" in the honour of district. However, due to proposal of Embassy of Kazakhstan in Moscow, this name was changed. On November 29, 2011 Moscow government decided to rename station "Brateyevo" into "Alma-Atinskaya" after the city of Almaty (Russian: Alma-Ata), former capital and most populous city of Kazakhstan (there is Almaty street in 600 meters from the station). It was dedicated to the 70-anniversary of legendary Panfilov Division, which was established in Almaty and displayed mass heroism during Battle of Moscow 1941. In response, the future station of the second stage of Almaty Metro will be named "Moskva" ("Moscow") in the honour of Russian capital. The first line of Almaty Metro was opened on December 1, 2011. The construction of second stage was started few days ago and it's planned to be completed in 2013.

The architects of the station are Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Alma-Atinskaya" will be shallow station of single-vaulted type. There will be installed 9 red-painted light structures along the longitudinal axis of the station. The track walls will be lined with granite, while the floor will be paved with polished granite of black and gray colours. There will be two vestibules. Southern vestibule will be underground and will be connected with underpass. The northen vestibule will be ground-level of ellipsoidal form.









oleg1980









Russos









Metroblog









Metroblog









arhmetro









Metroblog









Metroblog


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"PYATNITSKOE SHOSSE":*

"Pyatnitskoe Shosse" ("Pyatnitskoe Highway") is a future western terminus station of Line 3 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located on the intersection of Mitinskya street and Pyatnitskoe Highway, in the Mitino District, North-Western Administrative Okrug. According to the original plans, next after "Mitino" station at Line 3 should to be built "Rozhdestveno" station, which would to be located on the territory of planned big living massive. However, currently there is no big necessary in this station, because instead of living massive there was built only cottage settlement at the place of "Rozhdestveno". At the same times, there were built 1.5-km of tunnel between "Mitino" station and future Metro depot. On March 10, 2009, at the meeting of Moscow government it was proposed to built Metro station "Pyatnitskaya" instead of "Rozhdestveno". The construction of this station at such place should not only improve the situation on the roads, but should also greatly decrease the time of daily trips of the residents of nearest Zelenograd town to their Moscow workplaces. Without this station, branch line to the depot will be too long. 

In December 2009 "Pyatnitskaya" appeared as the future station at the official Moscow Metro schemes. On February 22, 2011 it was decided to renamed it into "Pyatnitskoe Shosse" to avoid confusion with well-known historical Pyatnitskaya street in the central part of Moscow. The construction of the station started in July 2011. It's planned to be opened in late 2012 (more probably - in 2013). Metro depot "Mitino" will be opened some later. 

The architects of the station are Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Pyatnitskoe Shosse" will be shallow two-vaulted station of column type, which will be built in curve. The station will be made in black and white colours. The track walls and columns will be faced with black and white marble, while the floor will be paved with black and white granite. There will be two vestibules. The one vestibule will be underground and will be connected with underpass. The second vestibule will be ground-level with ellipsoidal form.









oleg1980









oleg1980









Metroblog









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Metroblog









Metroblog









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"TEKHNOPARK":*

Previously it was also planned, that in 2012 can be opened intermediate ground-level station "Tekhnopark" ("Technology park") on Line 2, between stations "Avtozavodskaya" (opened on January 1, 1943) and "Kolomenskaya" (opened on August 11, 1969). This station planned to be built near Nagatinsky Metro bridge (1969). In Soviet times, during construction of the "Avtozavodskaya"-"Kolomenskaya" path, there was remained opportunity for construction of the "Park named after 60 Years of October" station at this place. However, in Soviet times this station was not built due to lack of necessary - there was no any living massive nearby as well as industrial and office buildings. Only in mid-2000s in Nagatinskaya floodplain, on the former territories of ZIL automotive factory, was began construction of "Nagatino i-Land" - technology park, which will include business centre, hotel, trade centre and few entertainment venues.

In 2006 was planned to built station on the funds of private investors (owners of "Nagatino i-Land"). The date of beginning of construction was constantly postponed. Currently there is no any Metro construction in this site. According to agreement, investors must fully pay for the construction of the station from own budget. It's seem that construction is delayed for an indefinite period.

*"Nagatino i-Land":*


















Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"MARYINA ROSHCHA":*

Among the other expected events of 2012 is the opening of the second vestibule of the station "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove"; Line 10). This deep-level station (depth - 60 meters) was opened on June 19, 2010 with only one (southern) vestibule. Northern vestibule, which will be located at the intersection of Sheremetyev street and 4th Driveway of Mary's Grove, planned to be opened in mid-2012.









oleg1980









Russos









Russos









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*"BAUMANSKAYA":*

After replacing of the old escalators at the stations "Park Kultury" ("Park of Culture"; Ring Line), "Babushkinskaya" ("Mikhail Babushkin"; Line 6) and "Medvedkovo" (Line 6) there is planned to replace old escalators at the "Baumanskaya" station ("Nikolay Bauman"; Line 3; opened on January 18, 1944). It will lead to the transport problem, because there is only one vestibule and "Baumanskaya" is very crowded due to presence of numerous office buildings at least three major universities near the station - Bauman Moscow State Technical University (main building), and secondary buildings Moscow State University of Civil Engineering and Moscow State Academy of Law. Most passengers prefer "Baumanskaya" to other station if they would get to the area which is at half-way between "Baumanskaya" and another station even if causes additional transfer or even best accessible by ground transport. In the near future there is planned to build second vestibule.

*"Baumanskaya" in the rush hours:*








Юлия Медведева









Юлия Медведева









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2013-2014:*

In 2013-2014 should be realized following projects: 
1) eastern expansion of Line 7 with two stations;
2) northern expansion of Butovskaya Light Metro Line L1 with two stations and its connection with Line 6;
3) southern expansion of Line 1 with station "Troparyovo" (more probably - in 2015).









Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LINE 7*

According to the official plans, in 2013 should be opened two stations of Line 7 - "Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue") and "Zhulebino". The opening of these stations should help to reduce the number of passengers at the "Vykhino" - terminus station of Line 7. "Vykhino" station is only part of a combined transfer node, the rest of which consists of the mainline suburban railway (Kazanskoye direction). For this reason, this station has some of the largest passenger numbers of the metro network. The length of the path "Vykhino"-"Zhulebino" will be 5.1 km.

*"LERMONTOVSKY PROSPEKT":*

"Lermontovsky Prospekt" ("Lermontov Avenue") is a future station of Line 7 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located at the intersection of the Lermontov Avenue and Khvalynsk Boulevard, in the Vykhino-Zhulebino District, South-Eastern Administrative Okrug. This station will be located outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road beltway. Its construction was started in autumn of 2011. In the future at Lermontov Avenue planned to be built Transport Terminal.

The architects of the station are Leonid Borzenkov (project leader), Mikhail Volovich, Sergey Kostikov, Tamara Nagieva, Natalya Soldatova and Vasily Uvarov. "Lermontovsky Prospekt" station will be made in five colours (spectrum from green to red-orange). It will be shallow station of single-vaulted type. There will be two vestibules and seven exits at the both sides of Lermontov Avenue.









oleg1980









oleg1980









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZHULEBINO":*

"Zhulebino" is a future eastern terminus on Moscow Metro's Line 7. It will be located outside the Moscow Automobile Ring Road. The station will be underground although the track from "Vykhino" will be at the surface for a part of the path. The station will be located near the General Kuznetsov street, Tarkhany street and Aerospace Engineer Mil street, in the Vykhino-Zhulebino District, South-Eastern Administrative Okrug.

The construction of the Metro station in Zhulebino District was planned in the end of 1980s, but it was postponed. The projecting resumed in 2010. The active construction was started in September 2011.

The architects of the station are Leonid Borzenkov (project leader), Mikhail Volovich, Sergey Kostikov, Tamara Nagieva, Natalya Soldatova and Vasily Uvarov. "Zhulebino" station will be made in nine colours (spectrum from green to red-orange). It will be shallow station two-vaulted station of the column type. There will be two vestibules and eight exits, which will lead to the three streets.









oleg1980









oleg1980









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*BUTOVSKAYA LINE L1*

Butovskaya Line is a Light Metro line of the Moscow Metro. Its total length is 5.5 km. The line symbolizes an experiment of building rapid-transit in areas where tunnel boring is considered expensive and impractical. In the past, attempts were made to build lines on ground level, however as the Line 4 showed, harsh Russian winters and the occupation of the large amount of useful land, make such projects a failure. However, new districts on the very edge of the city, particularly those outside Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) required a rapid-transit connection. As the practicality of tunnel boring is unclear, the system was planned to be above ground since the late 1980s, when Moscow Metro design bureau, "Metrogiprotrans", developed a set of projects that would bring rapid-transit beyond MKAD, with the Southern Butovo District being the first one.

The term Light Metro was applied to these new projects, as it would feature an elevated track on a continuous flyover. Specific rolling stock had to be developed to serve the track, as it would have to be resistant to the open climate elements and sharper bends. For ease of operation, the Light Metro was integrated into the classical Metro service.

The Butovskaya Line essentially continues the southern radius of the Line 9. For convenience, the first 1.8 kilometers were bored in a tunnel allowing for a convenient transfer with the terminus of the main line, "Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo". For the rest of its length it follows a flyover, guarded by a sound barrier, with both single and dual tracks. Currently, four Light Metro stations, each of identical design, are in operation. The system was opened on December 27, 2003.

The line shares the Warsaw depot (№ 8) with the Line 9. Specially built 81-740/741 "Rusich" trains serve this line. These are adapted to surface climate and to more rigorous bends and folds in the track. A total of 12 three-carriage trains are currently assigned. All stations except "Starokachalovskaya street" have a lift for wheelchair users only.

Although the Light Metro was indeed innovative, it also received its share of criticism from different social groups and the media, which could well affect its future.

The main problems arose from finances, as the design was originally planned to be cost-saving; however, the Butovskaya Line turned out to be more expensive than conventional Metro lines. Passenger discomfort arose from shorter trains and larger intervals, but in particular from the transfer at "Starokachalovskaya street"/"Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo", where the Light Metro station consists of two separated platforms on either side of the main line with no reversal sidings behind it. As a result passengers must queue for lengthier times at a platform and also deal with exiting traffic before boarding their train. Additional problems arose from the landscape damage done by the flyover bridge.

Furthermore, costly and embarrassing improvements had to be made just a few months after opening. First, improvements had to be made to the faulty new trains, as they required immediate and unforeseen refits; in addition, despite the sound barriers, further noise reduction works had to be carried out on the tracks themselves by repairing their joints. Despite the shortcomings, one positive aspect of the Butovskaya Line is that the 81-740/741 trains, serial production of the rolling stock, have gained wider usage and are now dominant on the Line 3 and Line 4, having replaced all of the older trains and is now growing its share of the Ring Line.

Despite the criticism, the Moscow Metro continues to put forward several expansion programs for the Butovskaya Line, the first one of which is to place proper reversal sidings north of the station thus separating the terminus platforms into northbound and southbound roles. After the completion of that there was initially a planned northwestwards underground extension towards the terminus of the Line 6, "Novoyasenevskaya" scheduled for 2014.

*"LESOPARKOVAYA":*

"Lesoparkovaya" ("Urban Forest") is a future station of Butovskaya Line of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near 35th km of the Moscow Automobile Ring Road parallel to beltway, in the Southern Chertanovo District, Southern Administrative Okrug. It was named after Bitsevsky Park, which located nearby.

The architects of the station are Vladimir Filippov and Svetlana Petrosyan. "Lesoparkovaya" will be shallow station of single-vaulted type. The track walls will be lined with polished granite, while the floor will be paved with granite. As station of Light Metro, "Lesoparkovaya" will be have less long platform (92 meters) than majority of Moscow Metro stations (155-162 meters). The station will be have two vestibules and two exits.









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"BITSEVSKY PARK":*

"Bitsevsky Park" is a future northern terminus station of Butovskaya Line of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near Novoyasenevsky Avenue in the Yasenevo District, South-Western Administrative Okrug. This station will have transfer to the "Novoyasenevskaya" station of Line 6 (opened on January 17, 1990). As result, it will help to solve many transport problems. Currently Butovskaya Line have only one transfer on the southern terminus station of Line 9. As result, southern part of the Line 9 is very overcrowded, because it serve the passengers from Northern Butovo and Southern Butovo Districts. In contrast, passenger traffic at the southern part of Line 6 is relatively low. New transfer will let passengers from Northern Butovo and Southern Butovo Districts to use Line 6 as alternative variant. Also, it will improve transport communication between Chertanovo and Yasenevo Districts - it will be not necessary to use Ring Line for the transfer from Line 9 to Line 6 and vice versa.

The station is named for the nearest park, the second largest natural park (forest) in Moscow after Elk Island National Park. The park, traversed by the Bitsa River, sprawls for some 10 km from north to south and covers the area of 22 square kilometres. On January 17, 1990 there was opened station "Novoyasenevskaya" of Line 6, which was also named "Bitsevsky Park" before June 1, 2009. On June 3, 2008 Moscow government decided to rename this station into Novoyasenevskaya" and to use name "Bitsevsky Park" for the future transfer station of Light Metro. Station "Novoyasenevskaya" was built with two vestibules - one underground and one ground-level. Ground-level vestibule was built in the form of rotonda. In the late-1980s there were plans to remove Moscow Zoo from the centre of city to the Bitsevsky Park (or to built new territory of Zoo). Ground-level vestibule was planned to serve visitors of new Moscow Zoo. For this reason, it was decorated with original weather vane "Noah's Ark" (author - Leonid Berlin) with the figures of animals. However, due to local protesters, these plans were never realized, and vestibule was closed due to low passenger traffic.

The idea of northern extension of Butovskaya Line was discussed after its opening. However, it was criticized by some residents of Yasenevo District. They are sure that construction of the tunnels under the territory of Bitsevsky Park will damage root system of trees, that will lead to big ecological damage. According to the Metro builders, the depth of the tunnels under the territory of park will be 30 meters. There will be used technologies which will help to minimize the possible ecological damage from the Metro construction. The construction of this path was started in September 2011. The distance between "Starokachalovskaya street" and "Bitsevsky Park" stations is near 5 km.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov and Galina Mun, who were authors of the transfer "Novoyasenevskaya" station. "Bitsevsky Park" will be shallow station of single-vaulted type. It will have asymmetrical vault with long caissons. There will be used marble, granite and glass for the decoration of station. This station will be built with one vestibule. The transfer to the "Novoyasenevskaya" station will be organized via combined vestibule of both stations, which will be built instead of old one. The old vestibule will be demolished, and the decorative weather vane "Noah's Ark" will be placed near new vestibule.









Kaiser Ferdinand









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro

*LINE 1 - "TROPARYOVO":*

"Troparyovo" is a future western terminus station of Line 1 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of Vernadsky Avenue, Lenin Avenue and Ostrovityanov street in the Troparyovo-Nikulino District, Western Administrative Okrug. The distance between "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western") and "Troparyovo" stations in 2.1 km. By 2012, there was prepared site for the construction of the station. "Troparyovo" planned to be opened in 2014-2015.









Kaiser Ferdinand









Kaiser Ferdinand


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2015 AND LATER:*

After 2015, there is planned opening of the stations at such lines:
1) New Solntsevskaya Line, which planned to be part of Line 8;
2) Third Interchange Circuit;
3) Northern part of Line 10.









KVentz


----------



## AlekseyVT

In 2011 were began reconstruction works at the track walls of the stations "Tekhnologichesky Institut - 2", "Frunzenskaya", "Vyborgskaya", "Proletarskaya" and "Sennaya Ploshchad".

*"Frunzenskaya" station ("Mikhail Frunze"; Line 2; opened on April 29, 1961) before renovation works, which were started in December 2010:*








Битцевский панк

*The station during renovation. The asphalt at the side platforms was replaced with granite:*








USSR Man

*The station during renovation. The ceramic tile will be replaced with marble:*








mYm

*"Tekhnologichesky Institut - 2" ("Institute of Technology - 2"; Line 2; opened on April 29, 1961) before renovation works, which were started in February 2011:*








Битцевский панк

*The station during renovation. The ceramic tile will be replaced with marble:*








Nomernoy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Vyborgskaya" ("Vyborg"; Line 1; opened on April 22, 1975) before renovation works:*








Битцевский панк

*In August 2011 was started renovation of track walls:*








USSR Man

*Station "Proletarskaya" ("Proletarian"; Line 3; opened on July 10, 1981) before renovation works:*








Битцевский панк

*In November 2011 was started renovation of track walls:*








Shudder

*Station "Sennaya Ploshchad" ("Hay Square"; Line 2; opened on July 1, 1963) before renovation works:*








Битцевский панк

*In December 2011 was started renovation of track walls:*








METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Station "Moskovskie Vorota" ("Moscow Gate"; Line 2; opened on April 29, 1961) before renovation works:*








Битцевский панк

*In October 2011 at the side platforms was started replacement of asphalt surface with granite:*








Urban









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Since June 1, 2010 till March 31, 2011 there was made replacement of the escalators and waterproofing works in the escalator tunnel of the station "Ploshchad Aleksandra Nevskogo-1" ("Alexander Nevsky Square-1"; Line 3; opened on November 3, 1967). The vestibule of this station was also renovated:*








George Shuklin

*Vestibule before renovation:*








Битцевский панк

*April 9, 2010:*








karhu

*March 31, 2011. Reopening of the vestibule:*








Metroschemes









nau-spb









nau-spb









Metroschemes









Metroschemes

*Among the other events of the last year are:
1) installation of the New Information Space (indices and Info/SOS columns) at the stations;
2) modernization of the rolling stock;
3) replacement and reconstruction of the old turnstiles;
4) etc.*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2012:*

In 2010-2011 were opened only "ghost" stations in the existing Metro tunnels. In 2012 planned extension of the Metro network. In the second half of this year Line 5 planned to be extend on 3.3 km south with two stations - "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest") and "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"). The vestibules of both stations will be built into ground levels of the future trade stores.









Urbanrail

*"BUKHARESTSKAYA":*

"Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest") is a future station on the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located at the intersection of the Bucharest street and Salov street, in the Volkovskoe Okrug, Frunzensky District.

The station is named for Bucharest street, which located nearby, although this name was disputable. The project name of the station was "Ulitsa Salova" ("Salov street"). In the end of March 2009 Valentina Matviyenko, who was Governor of St. Petersburg, supported the proposal to rename this station into "Metrostroyevskaya" ("Metro building"), because it was planned to open this station in the year of 70-anniversary of "Metrobuilding" company in St. Petersburg (2011). However, this idea was not realized.

In Soviet times, according to project of 1991, they planned to make "Bukharestskaya" station single-vaulted. But in 2007 it was decided to built this station according to the pylon type due to economical reasons. In 2004 there were also plans to built ground-level Metro segment south of "Volkovskaya" station. Stations "Bukharestskaya" and "Mezhdunarodnaya" planned to be ground-level, but this idea was not realized. Instead of this, they decided to return to the "traditional" deep-level methods of Metro constructions. In 1990s was built first tunnel between "Volkovskaya" and "Bukharestskaya" stations. In March 2010 was built second tunnel between these stations and began construction of the escalator tunnel. In November 2010 was finished construction of escalator tunnel

The station will be built with one exit. According to the local tradition of last time, vestibule of this station will be located into ground level of the future trade store "Continent". This trade store (total square - 74700 sq.m.) will be built by Adamant Holding. In particular, there will be auto parking (capacity - 640 cars) into the building of trade store.

The leader project of the "Bukharestskaya" station is architect Dmitry Boytsov. "Bukharestskaya" will be deep-level (depth - 62 meters) three-vaulted station of pylon type. There will be used national Romanian motives in the decoration of station - in the image of squat white stone walls and in the rhythm of the decorative plafond of the fixtures at the ceiling. The pylons will be faced with marble, the floor will be paved with granite. There will be mosaic inserts at the border of pylon walls and ceiling. In the end of central hall will be decorative mosaic smalt panel with the image of Romanian homestead (artist - Alexander Bystrov).









Link









Link









Link









tkspb

*December 11, 2011:*








Инженер









Инженер









Инженер









metro









metro









metro









Link

*January 2012:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"MEZHDUNARODNAYA":*

"Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International") is a future southern terminus station on the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located at the intersection of the Bucharest street and Béla Kun street, in the Municipal Okrug #72, Frunzensky District.

The station got its name due to location in the area, where many streets were named in the honour of foreign cities and public figures of Eastern Central Europe and Finland (like Bucharest street, Béla Kun street, Prague street, Sofia street, Budapest street, Belgrade street, Turku street, Internationalists Park, etc). The project name of the station was "Ulitsa Bely Kuna" ("Béla Kun street").

The construction of this station was started in late-1980s. In 1990s was built first tunnel between "Volkovskaya" and "Mezhdunarodnaya" stations. The construction of escalator tunnel was started in December 2008 and was finished in December 2009. On October 3, 2010 was finished construction of the second tunnel.

The station will be built with one exit. According to the local tradition of last time, vestibule of this station will be located into ground level of the future trade store "Mezhdunarodny" ("International"). This trade store (total square - 46400 sq.m.) will be built by Adamant Holding. In particular, there will be auto parking (capacity - 328 cars) into the building of trade store.

The project leader of the "Mezhdunarodnaya" station is architect Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov. "Mezhdunarodnaya" will be deep-level (depth - 63 meters) three-vaulted station of column-wall type. The main theme of decoration is a Russian avant-garde and its influence on world culture. The arches and walls of the central hall will be faced with polyshed white marble, the columns - with brass, the track walls - with grey granite, while the floor will be paved with granite. In the end of central hall will be decorative mosaic smalt panel with the image of the famous Monument to the Third International, better known as the Tatlin's Tower.









tkspb









tkspb

*December 19, 2011:*








Инженер









Инженер









Инженер









metro









metro









metro

*November 8, 2011:*








Ignat Chernyaev









tankizt


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2013-2014:*

However, after 2012 the pace of the extension of Metro network will be greatly decreased. Currently there is no going construction of the other Metro stations. The funding of Metro building is not enough (about 0.2-0.3 mln. USD). It's mean that the opening of the next stations can be postponed for few years. In 2013-2014 there will be only opening of the vestibules of the existing stations.









Urbanrail

*"SPASSKAYA":*

In 2013 planned to be open own vestibule of the station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; Line 4). This station was opened on March 7, 2009. It's part of the first in St. Petersburg three-way transfer station that also includes "Sennaya Ploshchad" (Line 2; opened on July 1, 1963) and "Sadovaya" (Line 5; opened on December 30, 1991) stations. The station does not have a ground-level vestibule or a connecting escalator. Passengers have to transfer to one of the connected station in order to exit to the city. After the opening of the own vestibule of the "Sretensky Boulevard" station in Moscow on May 31, 2011, "Spasskaya" remained only Russian Metro station with this singularity. 

*Station "Spasskaya" (2009):*








Igor Vanin









Igor Vanin

*Future exit to the city:*








Igor Vanin









Igor Vanin

*The construction of the vestibule and escalator tunnel began in February 2011 and planned to be finished in the first half of 2013:*








karhu

*December 13, 2011:*













USSR Man


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SPORTIVNAYA":*

*In 2014 there is planned to be open second exit of the station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; Line 5; opened on September 15, 1997).*

"Sportivnaya" is a station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. The station was designed by Alexander Konstantinov, Alexander Bystrov and Andrey Larionov. It opened on September 15, 1997 as part of the Line 4. The station is located in close proximity to the Petrovskiy Stadium, the home stadium of the city's home team FC Zenit, and "Yubileyny" Sports Palace. "Sportivnaya" closes during and immediately after the team's home games, mostly due to apprehension over riot damage. The station is also located within walking distance of Peter and Paul Fortress.

"Sportivnaya" is Russia's first double-decked station with cross-platform transfer. The floors are connected by two staircases. The lower floor serves the southbound trains while the upper floor serves the northbound ones. The station was intended to provide transfer to Ring Line trains as soon as the said line opens. 

The upper floor is linked to the station's only exit, which leads to south-eastern side of Petrogradsky Island. The lower floor will eventually house an entrance to a transfer corridor which would link the station to the exit on the north-eastern side of Vasilevsky Island. That exit is planned to be built. During its construction, will be built undeground tunnel under the Small Neva River. This tunnel will connect two vestibules. For the first time in Russian Metros, there will be used moving walkways for the linking of two vestibules.









metro









Михаил









metro

*"Sportivnaya", upper tier:*








Wikipedia

*"Sportivnaya", lower tier:*








osservatore-adriano


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2015 AND LATER:*

*After 2014, they plan to implement following projects:

1) first stage of the construction of new Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 with six stations and Metro depot.*

The Line 6 will be built through centre between south-western part of the city (Krasnoselsky District) and its north-eastern part (Kalininsky District). It will be located almost parallel to the Line 1, but will be have two interchange stations to this line. As result, passenger traffic at Line 1 should to be greatly decreased.

The first stage of the construction of Line 6 will be include six stations and Metro depot. Its design is complete, construction planned be started in October-November 2012.


Click to enlarge

*I) "Obvodny Kanal - 2" ("Bypass Canal - 2")* is a future station on the Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its vestibule will be located at the embankment of Bypass Canal, near the Bus Terminal, in the Volkovskoe Okrug, Frunzensky District. It will be have interchange to the station "Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal"; opened on December 30, 2010) of Line 5.

The project leader of "Obvodny Kanal - 2" station is architect Pavel Malmalayev. "Obvodny Kanal - 2" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of column-wall type. It will be decorated in High-tech style. The pavilion will symbolize the escalator tunnel. This station will be located almost parallel to the existing "Obvodny Kanal" station of Line 5. The interchange between these station will be built via bridge over track ways.









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

*II) "Borovaya" ("Pinewood")* is a future station on the Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the Pinewood street and "Pinewood" rail station, on the border of the Volkovskoe Okrug, Frunzensky District and Moskovskaya Zastava Okrug, Moskovsky District. The station will be built with two exits. Its first vestibule will be located near the rail station, its second vestibule - at the intersection of Ligovsky Avenue and Tosin street.

The architects of "Borovaya" station are Alexander Potekhin and Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov. "Borovaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type.









Link

*III) "Chernigovskaya" ("Chernihiv")* is a future station on the Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its vestibule will be located near the Chernihiv street, in the Moskovskaya Zastava Okrug, Moskovsky District. It will be built with interchange to the station "Moskovskie Vorota" ("Moscow Gate"; opened on April 29, 1961) of Line 2.

The project leader of "Chernigovskaya" station is architect Dmitry Boytsov. "Chernigovskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type.









Link

*IV) "Bronevaya"* is a future station on the Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the rail station "Bronevaya", in the Novoizmaylovskoe Okrug, Moskovsky District.

The project leader of "Bronevaya" station is architect Dmitry Boytsov. "Bronevaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of column type.









Link









Link

*V) "Putilovskaya" ("Nikolay Putilov")* is a future station on the Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its vestibule will be located near the Kirov Plant (which was known as Putilov Plant till 1934), in the Avtovo Okrug, Kirovsky District. It will be built with interchange to the station "Kirovsky Zavod" ("Kirov Plant"; opened on November 15, 1955) of Line 1.

The project leader of "Putilovskaya" station is architect Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov. "Putilovskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of column-wall type.









Link

*VI) "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western")* is a future southwestern terminus station on the Krasnoselskaya-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located at the intersection of Marshal Zhukov Avenue and Marshal Kazakov street, in the South-Western Municipal Okrug, Krasnoselsky District. 

The project leader of "Yugo-Zapadnaya" station is architect Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov. "Yugo-Zapadnaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type.

*VII) Metro depot "Krasnoselskoe".*









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2) southern extension of Line 5 with three stations - "Prospekt Slavy", "Dunayskaya" and "Shushary". Its designing at the final stage, construction should to be started in January-February 2013:*


Click to enlarge

*I) "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue")* is a future station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its first vestibule will be located at the intersection of Glory Avenue and Bucharest street, in the Municipal Okrug #72, Frunzensky District. The location of the second vestibule is still not defined. "Prospekt Slavy" will be deep-level (60-65 meters) three-vaulted station of pylon type.









Link

*II) "Dunayskaya" ("Danube")* is a future station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its vestibule will be located at the intersection of Danube Avenue and Bucharest street, in the Balkansky Okrug, Frunzensky District. "Dunayskaya" will be shallow (15-20 meters) single-vaulted station with two side platforms.









Link

*III) "Shushary"* is a future southern terminus station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located in the Shushary industrial zone of the Shushary Okrug, Pushkinsky District. "Shushary" will be ground-level roofed station with two side platforms.

*IV) Metro depot "Yuzhnoe" ("Southern").*









Link

*3) northwestern extension of Line 4 with the station "Teatralnaya" ("Theatre") near Mariinsky Theatre and later - with the "Bolshoy Prospekt" ("Greater Avenue"), "Shkiperskaya" ("Skipper") and "Morskoy Fasad" ("Marine Facade") stations on the Vasilevsky Island;*
*4) northern extension of Line 3 with stations "Novokrestovskaya", "Ulitsa Savushkina" ("Savushkin street"), "Yakhtennaya" ("Yacht") and "Zoopark" ("Zoo");*
*5) northern extension of Line 5 with station "Shuvalovsky Prospekt" ("Shuvalov Avenue") and interchange to the "Zoopark" ("Zoo") station of Line 2;*
*6) southeastern extension of Line 4 with station "Kudrovo".*


Click to enlarge


----------



## Woonsocket54

Any plans for renovating Pionerskaya? It seems they got rid of the bathroom tiles on the wall in recent years, but I don't know if the latest track wall material is much better.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*36) October 22, 1912 - Vladivostok:*

*In late-1912, 20 years after opening of the first tram network in Russian Empire, tram system was finally opened in the Asian part of country.*

Vladivostok is Russia's largest port city on the Pacific Ocean and the administrative center of Primorsky Kray (Maritime Province). It is situated at the head of the Golden Horn Bay, not far from Russia's borders with China and North Korea. It is the home port of the Russian Pacific Fleet.

*Early history*

The history of Vladivostok can roughly be divided into the history of the territory where Vladivostok is located and into the history of the city per se. The territory on which modern Vladivostok is located had been part of many nations, such as the Mohe, Bohai Kingdom, Jīn Dynasty, Yuan Dynasty, and various other Chinese dynasties. On Chinese maps of Yuan Dynasty (1271-1368) it is called Yongmingcheng (literally "city of eternal light"). During the Ming Dynasty (1368-1644) it was visited by Chinese expeditions, and a relic of that time — a Chongning stela — is displayed in the local museum. The acquisition of Siberia by the Russian state and the subsequent Russian expansion to the Far East, brought the Russians into direct contact with the Chinese Qing Empire. The Nerchinsk Treaty of 1689 demarcating the borders of the two states gave all lands lying south of the Stanovoy Mountains, including Maritime Province, to the Qing Empire. The Pacific coast near Vladivostok was settled mainly by the Chinese and Manchus during the Imperial Chinese Qing dynasty period. Later on, as the Manchus banned Han Chinese from most of Manchuria including the Vladivostok area — it was only visited by "shēnzéi" (lit. either ginseng or sea cucumber thieves) who illegally entered the area seeking ginseng or sea cucumbers (ambiguous since both terms use the Chinese "shēn"). From this comes the current Chinese name for the city, meaning "Sea Cucumber Cliffs". A French whaler which is believed to have visited the Golden Horn Bay around 1852 discovered several huts of Chinese or Manchu fishermen.

However, with the weakening of the Qing Empire in the second half of the 19th century, Russia began its expansion into the area. In 1858 the towns of Khabarovsk and Blagoveshchensk were founded. On May 28, 1858, Russian Count Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky, Governor-General of Eastern Siberia, signed the Aigun Treaty with China, followed by the Beijing Treaty two years later (November 14, 1860). Qing China, which had just lost the Second Opium War against Great Britain and French Empire (1856-1860), was unable to defend the region. As a result of the two treaties the Sino-Russian border shifted south to the Amur and Ussuri Rivers; granting Russia full control of entire Maritime Province and the island of Sakhalin.

The naval outpost was founded in 1859 by Count Nikolay Muravyov-Amursky, who named it on the model of Vladikavkaz, a Russian fortress in the Caucasus. In the summer of 1859 he visited the peninsula and the bay, which was somewhat similar to the Bay of the Golden Horn in Istanbul (Turkey), aboard the steam corvette "America". The peninsula was named Muravyov-Amursky in his honor, and the bay was named the Golden Horn Bay. The name Vladivostok loosely translates from Russian as "Overlord of the East", a name similar to Vladikavkaz which means "Overlord of the Caucasus".

On July 2, 1860 the military supply ship "Manchur", under the command of Captain-Lieutenant Alexey Shefner, called at the Golden Horn Bay to found an outpost called Vladivostok. Warrant officer Nikolay Komarov with 28 soldiers and two non-commissioned officers under his command were brought from Nikolayevsk-on-Amur by ship to construct the first buildings of the future city. They pitched a camp, selecting a place from where the entrance to the Golden Horn Bay was always visible. In 1862, under the leadership of Lieutenant Yevgeny Burachyok, the outpost of Vladivostok officially became a port. To encourage foreign trade, a Free Port status, or a Free Trade Status for imported goods, was established. On May 28, 1863 was born first child in Vladivostok (Yelena Podorozhkina). In 1864, the Command of the Southern Harbours was moved to Vladivostok from Nikolayevsk-on-Amur. A year later a Shipbuilding Yard was established in Vladivostok and the first settlers from Nikolayevsk-on-Amur began arriving. Foreigners started visiting Vladivostok. In 1871 it was decided that the Naval Port, Military Governor's Residence, and the main base of the Siberian Military Flotilla were to be moved from Nikolayevsk-on-Amur to Vladivostok. The same year the Danish "Great Northern Telegraph Company" connected Vladivostok to Nagasaki and Shanghai by means of underwater International cable.

Vladivostok's first street was America street, which was named to commemorate the above-mentioned corvette "America" in 1871. Two years later it was renamed Svetlana street, in honor of the frigate "Svetlana", on which the Grand Duke Alexey Alexandrovich of Russia visited Vladivostok. At that time it consisted of a part of today's Svetlana street, from the Amur Bay to house #85. Its other parts were then considered as separate streets and had the names of 1st Port street, Afanasyev street, Crew street, etc. In 1878, 40% of over 4000 residents of Vladivostok were foreigners. This was reflected in the names of the young city streets, such as Korean street, Beijing street, Chinese street, etc. Their present names are Border street, Admiral Fokin street, and Ocean Avenue.

In 1879 the Russian Volunteer Fleet, with the help of the government, organized regular trips between Odessa, St. Petersburg, and Vladivostok. On May 10, 1880 Vladivostok was officially proclaimed a city, and a separate administrative unit, independent from Maritime Province. At that time the city population totalled 7300 people, which is twice as many as in 1878. The municipal coat of arms, representing the Siberian tiger, was adopted by Russian Emperor Alexander III on March 28, 1883. Three hotels operated in Vladivostok at that time, including "Moscow", "Vladivostok", and "Hotel de Louvre". In 1883, the Resettlement Administration was established in Vladivostok, and the steamships of the Russian Volunteer Fleet began a mass transport of peasants from European Russia to the Far East, where active settling had recently begun. Vladivostok became the main shipping center. This resulted in a greater increase in the city's significance. In 1888 the residence of the Governor of Maritime Province was moved from Khabarovsk to Vladivostok. In 1889 Vladivostok was proclaimed a Fortress, and two torpedo-boats, brought disassembled from the Black Sea, were launched.

In the 1880s, the cultural life in Vladivostok became more active, and a music school at the Siberian Fleet Depot was opened. In 1883, the first newspaper ("Vladivostok") began circulation. In 1884, the Society of the Amur Territory Study, headed by Fyodor Busse, was established. In 1887, the public Reading-Hall was opened in Vladivostok and the professional theater performed in Vladivostok for the first time. The city began to acquire modern amenities. The trees were planted along the main streets and 120 kerosene streetlamps were installed on the city streets. By the end of 1880s Vladivostok had approximately 600 wooden and more than 50 stone houses, some of them were two- and three-story buildings. The main urban buildings were grouped in the area of today's central square and the Sailors' Suburb — a territory from the Obyasneniya River as far as Haidamak tram stop. These figures are not large for a city which was about 30 years old. But considering the fact that it is located 10.000 km from the major cultural centers of the Russian Empire and that it took three to four months for the mail to arrive from those places, one can admire the persistence and stubbornness of the first settlers.

For communication between the central historical regions in the European part of Russian Empire and new territories in the Far East, state authorities began realization of the other great project - the same large as the country itself. Full-time construction of the Trans-Siberian Railway began in 1891 and was put into execution and overseen by Sergei Witte, who was then Finance Minister. On May 31, 1891, the future Russian Emperor Nicholas II personally opened and blessed the construction of the Trans-Siberian Railway during his stop at Vladivostok, after visiting Japan at the end of his journey around the world. In 1893 regular traffic from Vladivostok to settlement of Nikolskoye (now Ussuriysk city) by rail began. In 1897 was opened railway Vladivostok-Khabarovsk. On July 14, 1903 was launched railway between Moscow and Vladivostok.

With the opening of the rail bridge across Amur River north of the Chinese border on October 18, 1916, there was a continuous railway from Petrograd (now St. Petersburg) to Vladivostok that remains to this day the world's longest railway line. The Trans-Siberian Railway is often associated with the main transcontinental Russian line that connects hundreds of large and small cities of the European and Asian parts of Russia. This is the longest railway in the world, and has been very important for the development of many remote Russian outlying districts. At 9288 kilometres (5772 miles), spanning a record seven time zones and taking eight days to complete the journey, it is the third-longest single continuous service in the world, after the Moscow–Pyongyang (10267 km, 6380 miles) and the Kyiv–Vladivostok (11085 km, 6888 miles) services, both of which also follow the Trans-Siberian for much of their routes.

In the 1890s, the shipping lines Kobe–Nagasaki–Vladivostok and Shanghai–Nagasaki–Vladivostok were opened. The population of Vladivostok was 28.9 thousands people in 1897 and 43.6 thousands people in 1906. In 1897, a new Commercial Port was opened in Vladivostok. In 1899, the first Far Eastern higher educational institution — the Oriental Institute — was established. Today it houses the main building of the Far Eastern State Technical University (FESTU). The city's economy was given a boost in 1903, with the completion of the Trans-Siberian Railway, which connected Vladivostok to Moscow and Europe. From 1899 through 1909 four theaters were opened in Vladivostok. They were the Pacific Ocean Theater, the Public Theater (which followed the creative methods of Moscow Artistic Theater), the Golden Horn Theater and the Pushkin Theater (where the guest performance by Vera Kommisarzhevskaya, a famous Russian actress, took place). In 1912 "The Theater and Music" Newspaper was first published.

During the Russo-Japanese War of 1904–1905 a Japanese squadron of warships attacked the city with over a hundred shots. The Vladivostok Cruiser Group participated in the war, blocking the approaches to the besieged Port-Arthur. During the first Russian Revolution of 1905-1907 the city was involved in the conflict. In the beginning of 1906 it was even governed by the rebelling military units. In the period between the two Russian Revolutions (1907–1917) were constructed Rail Terminal of Russian architecture of the 17th century style, the city power station, two girls' schools, the School of Commerce, and "Versailles" Hotel. In 1909, for example, the port was visited by a total of 795 steamships, including 477 foreign ships. There were approximately 3000 shops and stores in Vladivostok. In 1913, the local publishing houses issued 61 different books in Russian and foreign languages.

*1910s, general view of Vladivostok:*








etoretro

*1910s, Commercial Quay:*








etoretro

*1910s, Admiral Quay:*








etoretro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Electric tram network*

The first attempt of organisation of urban transport in Vladivostok was been made in 1885. Geologist Wittenburg organized operation of omnibus, which was driven by two horses. The cost of trip was 15 kopecks or 0.15 rubles. However, the forces of the two horses were not enough for the work on hilly terrain of Vladivostok. The using of third horse was unprofitable, and this kind of transport was cancelled.

The first urban power station in Vladivostok was put into operation in early-1880s in "Mine Town" district. Its capacity was only few kW, it was used for illumination of the warehouses of mines and other military equipment. Two other power station were built by trading house "Kunst & Albers" (1893) and firm "Churin and Co" (1897). These power stations were used for illumination of the own trade stores. Its capacity was also few kW, that was very low for such city as Vladivostok.

In the end of 19th century development of Vladivostok was slowed because Russian government paid main attention on development of more southern ports such as Port-Arthur and Dalny. During this period, city authorities were not able to find money for construction of power station for electric lighting, installation of telephone lines and electric tram network. However, after fall of Port-Arthur and defeat in the Russo-Japanese War of 1904-1905, temps of Vladivostok's development began to increase. 

In October 1901 trading house "Crompton & Schwabe" proposed to the city authorities to built power station on the rights of concession for 35-years period. City Council decided to built power station near Nameless Battery at Prison street (now Western street) and tram depot at Meadow street. According to original proposals, they planned to use two-cars trams: motor tramcars - for European passengers and trailers for Asians. For determination of the cost and more correct variant of construction, were made inquiries in Saint Petersburg, Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk), Sebastopol, Yelisavetgrad (now Kirovohrad), Warsaw, Perm, Riga, Kiyiv and Hakodate. As result, power station in Perm was taken as example and tram systems in St. Petersburg and Yekaterinoslav were taken for comparison of cost. Tram enterprises were profitable. For this reason, city authorities decided not to sign the concession contract or to sign it for short period. On April 4, 1906 City Council took decision to build electrical installations, power station, electric lighting and tram network on the own money.

On October 4, 1906 it was decided to sell cottage plots between Sedanka and Ocean rail stations for replenishment of city funds for construction of tram. On October 28, 1907 in the City Council received a common statement of the trading house "Kunst & Albers", "Universal Сompany of Electricity" and the community of "Siemens-Schuckertwerke" plants (Berlin) about formation of a financial group for the construction of electric lighting and tram system. The planned cost of construction was 646.195 rubles. The solemn ceremony of laying of tramline was held on July 11, 1908 at Svetlana street, near the Square of Gennady Nevelskoy. According to old tradition, in this place was dug small pit, in which were thrown few coins. After this, they put the brass plate with the inscription about beginning of laying into pit, and filled it with concrete.

Before beginning of works, till August 29, 1908 Svetlana street was paved with cobblestones on all its length. The rails were laid into pavement. The first section of tramline from Meadow street to Pond street (now Peter the Great street) was built in 1908. However, in August 1908 financial group refused from construction due to disagreement with conditions, and City Council was forced to find other companies for this purpose. Construction of tram network was postponed due to lack of money. Finally, in the beginning of 1911 it was declared that for construction will be taken credit from Russo-Chinese Bank. On October 30, 1910 technical committee informed City Council about beginning of studying of project for construction of power station, which was made by engineer S. Tokarzhevsky. On March 1, 1911 this project was approved. The planned capacity of station was 1.35 MW. City Council declared contest for construction of power station, which was won by "Universal Сompany of Electricity", which proposed to built this station for more lower cost. 

On January 15, 1911 entrepreneur H. Zimmermann and military engineer A. Gromadzsky proposed own project for construction of tram network. Their project was approved on April 10, 1911. The contract was signed on June 9, 1911. According to this contract, city authorities had rights to purchase tram enterprise for 150.000 rubles since 5 years after opening of tram network. The capital of tram enterprise was 540.000 rubles. The power station was launched on March 2, 1912. The cost of its construction was about 564.000 rubles: the loans from Russo-Chinese Bank - 140.700 rubles; the loans from "Universal Сompany of Electricity" - 343.364 rubles; the own city funds - 80.000 rubles.

The owners of Vladivostok tram was Belgian "First Russian East-Siberian tram company", which was established for managment of Vladivostok tram. The first tramline (1 meter wide) was built from Rail Terminal to the Meadow street; along the Svetlana street - the main magistral of the city. This two-track line was opened on October 22, 1912, at 3:00pm. The first tram driver was Vilensky, the first controller was Krivenko. The passengers of first tramcar were city authorities and their wifes. The first tram depot was located at Meadow street. The first route was same: Vladivostok Rail Terminal - Aleut street - Svetlana street - Meadow street. Its length was 5.5 km.

It was first electric tramline in the Asian part of Russian Empire (to the east of Ural Region). Vladivostok Tram was also one of the two electric tram systems, which were opened in the Asian part of Russian Empire before the October Revolution (the second was opened few months later in Toshkent, Uzbekistan, Central Asia). It was the only one electric tram system in the Asian part of Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic prior to 1929, when was opened tram system in Sverdlovsk (now Yekaterinburg).

During first day, tram operation was free for passengers. The regular tram operation began since November 9, 1912. Originally there were 5 wooden biaxial tramcars, which were manufactured in Belgium. By November 1912, in Vladivostok arrived five more tramcars from Germany. Four more tramcars were delivered in 1914. All tramcars were divided into two classes, its capacity was 40 persons (24 seats and 16 standing). The first-class was for rich people, second-class - for poor people (and, mostly, for Koreans and Chinese). Travel prices were depended from the distance of journey and were no cheap. For comparsion, travel prices at the trip within tram section from Meadow street to the Maltsev street (now Captain Shefner street) were 6 kopecks or 0.06 rubles (first-class) and 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (second-class). The travel prices for the trip from Meadow street to the Poltava street (now Lazo street) were 12 and 10 kopecks, travel prices by whole route were 20 and 15 kopecks respectively. The average monthly salary of workers was 38 rubles, so workers and other poor people preferred walking.

In 1915-1917 was built 3.1-km second two-track tramline - from Rail Terminal to the cargo rail station "1st River"; along the Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue). The second route was the same: Vladivostok Rail Terminal - Aleut street - Svetlana street - Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue) - Ocean Avenue - 1st River. The second tram depot was built in the end of this line. The total length of tram network increased till 8.6 km, there were 14 tramcars.

By 1917 Vladivostok had become a scientific, cultural, and industrial center, the largest in the Far East and Eastern Siberia. Many newspapers and magazines were published, and the first theater buildings of stone were constructed in the city. After the October Revolution of 1917 a new stage of life began in Vladivostok, as it did in the rest of the country.

Following the Russian October Revolution of 1917, the new Bolshevik government signed a separate peace with Germany. The collapse of the Russian front presented a tremendous problem to the Entente powers, since not only did it allow Germany to shift troops and war material from its eastern front to the west, but it also made it possible for Germany to secure the huge stockpiles of supplies that had been accumulating at Murmansk, Arkhangelsk and Vladivostok. In addition, the 50.000 man Czechoslovak Legion, fighting on the side of the Allies, was now trapped behind enemy-lines, and was attempting to fight its way out through the east to Vladivostok along the Bolshevik-held Trans-Siberian Railway. Faced with these concerns, Great Britain and France decided to militarily intervene in the Russian Civil War against the Bolshevik government. 

They had three objectives that they hoped to achieve:
1) prevent the Allied war material stockpiles in Russia from falling into German or Bolshevik hands;
2) rescue the Czechoslovak Legion and return it to the European front;
3) resurrect the Eastern Front by installing a White Russian backed government.

The Japanese were initially asked by the French in 1917, to intervene in Russia but declined the request. However, the army general staff later came to view the Tsarist collapse as an opportunity to free Japan from any future threat from Russia by detaching Siberia and forming an independent buffer state. The Japanese government in the beginning refused to undertake such an expedition and it was not until the following year that events were set in motion that led to a change in this policy.

On December 31, 1917 Japanese, British, and American cruisers entered the Golden Horn Bay. In April 1918, the Japanese firm "Isido" was attacked in Vladivostok. After this incident the Japanese and British Commands landed their troops under the pretext of protecting their citizens. The Entente soon expanded the goals of their Siberian Intervention and sent many more troops. Canada sent 4000 troops, with headquarters in the Pushkin Theatre and barracks at Second River and Stoat Bay. The supporters of the Bolsheviks conducted a partisan struggle in the city. From 1916 through 1918 the population of Vladivostok increased from 97.6 to 130.2 thousands people, as a result of the opponents of the new regime settling in the port city while retreating to the East together with the White Army. Among them were many Russian cultural workers.

The joint Allied intervention began in August 1918. The Japanese entered through Vladivostok and points along the Manchurian border with more than 70.000 Japanese troops being involved. The deployment of a large force for a rescue expedition made the Allies wary of Japanese intentions. On September 5, the Japanese linked up with the vanguard of the Czechoslovak Legion. A few days later the British, Italian and French contingents joined the Czechoslovaks in an effort to re-establish the east Front beyond the Urals; as a result the European allies trekked westwards. The Japanese, with their own objectives in mind, refused to proceed west of Lake Baikal and stayed behind. The Americans, suspicious of Japanese intentions, also stayed behind to keep an eye on the Japanese. By November, the Japanese occupied all ports and major towns in the Russian Maritime Provinces and in Siberia east of the city of Chita.

With the end of the war in Europe the allies decided to support the anti-Bolshevik White forces and effectively intervene in the Russian Civil War. Allied army support was given to Admiral Alexander Kolchak's White government at Omsk while the Japanese continued to support Kolchak's rivals in Grigory Semyonov and Ivan Kalmykov. In the Summer of 1919, the White regime in Siberia collapsed, after the capture and execution of Admiral Kolchak by the Red Army. In June 1920, the Americans, British and the remaining allied coalition partners withdrew from Vladivostok. The evacuation of the Czechoslovak Legion was also carried out in the same year. However, the Japanese decided to stay, primarily due to fears of the spread of communism so close to Japan, and the Japanese controlled Korea and Manchuria. The Japanese were forced to sign the Gongota Agreement of 1920 in order to evacuate their troops peacefully from Transbaikal. It meant an unavoidable end to Grigory Semyonov's regime in October 1920.

The Japanese army provided military support to the Japanese-backed Provisional Priamur Government based in Vladivostok against the Moscow-backed Far Eastern Republic. The continued Japanese presence concerned the United States, which suspected that Japan had territorial designs on Siberia and the Russian Far East. Subjected to intense diplomatic pressure by the United States and Great Britain, and facing increasing domestic opposition due to the economic and human cost, the administration of Prime Minister Kato Tomosaburo withdrew the Japanese forces in October 1922.

*1910s. General view of Vladivostok:*








etoretro

*1910s. Monument to Russian navigator Gennady Nevelskoy (1813-1876):*








etoretro

*1910s, Svetlana street near monument to Gennady Nevelskoy:*








etoretro

*July 11, 1908. Solemn laying of tramline near monument to Gennady Nevelskoy in Vladivostok:*








sbchf


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Central power station at Prison street (now Western street) in Vladivostok:*








primts

*Tram driver Vigursky and controller Krivenko, who ruled first tramcar in Vladivostok:*








sbchf

*1914, Map of Vladivostok:*
*Red line - first tramline (Rail Terminal - Meadow street; along the Svetlana street);*
*Green line - future second tramline (Rail Terminal - 1st River; along the Chinese street and Ocean Avenue):*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1918, Vladivostok Rail Terminal - the terminus station of Trans-Siberian Railway. It was decorated in same style as Yaroslavl Rail Terminal in Moscow, where Trans-Siberian Railway begins:*








link

*1910s, Rail Terminal Square:*








Олег Сывороткин

*1910s, crossing of Svetlana street and Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue):*








Владивостокский борец за трамвай

*1910s, Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue):*








Олег Сывороткин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1918. Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue):*








Link

*1918. Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue). Published in United States for American soldiers:*








Schlangenbad

*1918, Chinese street (now Ocean Avenue):*








statehistory


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, crossing of Svetlana street and Aleut street:*








ymtram.

*1910s, Svetlana street:*








Стасюк

*1910s, Svetlana street. The building of Siberian Military Flotilla:*








sbchf

*1910s, Svetlana street:*








DANIIL

*1919-1920, Meadow street:*








Владивостокский борец за трамвай


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, State Bank at Svetlana street:*








etoretro

*1910s, Svetlana street near Peter the Great street:*








sbchf

*1910s, tram route №1 at Svetlana street:*








DANIIL

*1900s, Svetlana street:*








etoretro

*1900s, crossing of Svetlana street and Missionary street (now Lazo street):*








etoretro

*1910s, Svetlana street:*








etoretro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1910s, Svetlana street:*








Олег Сывороткин

*1910s, Svetlana street:*








ymtram.

*1910s, Svetlana street:*








statehistory

*1918, Svetlana street:*








statehistory

*1918, Svetlana street:*








link

*1918, Bolshevik Parade outside of Rail Terminal:*








etoretro

*1918, Bolshevik manifestation:*








link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The arrival of Entente troops - good episode from the Soviet movie "Intervention" (1968, director - Gennady Poloka):*
78023422

*"The landing of the Japanese army - Welcomed by every nation at Vladivostok" (sic) - A 1919 Japanese propaganda poster depicting the occupation of Vladivostok by Japan. Note the Russian flag is in a French pattern:*








Wikipedia

*1918, general view of Vladivostok:*








statehistory

*1918, American ship in Vladivostok:*








statehistory

*1918. Fragment of the big photo of Allied troops in Vladivostok:*








statehistory

*1918, banket of Allies:*








statehistory


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> This is a station in the future perspective


It seems they've already started construction in what looks to be the middle of a parking lot for lorries.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> It seems they've already started construction in what looks to be the middle of a parking lot for lorries.


I mean that almost all Moscow Metro stations were built in living massives or near universities, industrial enterprises, transport hubs, etc. Unlike this, infrastructure will be built up around the "Lesoparkovaya" after its opening. May be, it will be large trade store (something like "Auchan") or car parking. But during first time after opening there will be low passenger traffic. Well, may be, it will be popular among residents of the Bitsevsky Park - squirrels, hares, hedgehogs and others 

It's hard for me to understand - what necessary in this station at current moment? But the Butovskaya Line should be extended on 5 km. According to technical norms, they must to build emergency exit in the middle of this tunnel for the security of passengers. Probably they decided that it's better or cheaper to build intermediate station today than later to spent money for transformation of this emergency exit into Metro station in the middle of tunnel with regularly passing trains.

If you have other questions about Moscow Metro plans, it's better to continue discussion here.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*2011 - THE MOST SIGNIFICANT EVENTS:*

Last year, in Nizhny Novgorod Metro has been no any significant events except installation of the "OKSION" ("All-Russian comprehensive system of informing and alerting the public in crowded places") system at the station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"; opened on November 20, 1985), the only four-tracks Metro station in Russia. Installation of "OKSION" system was started in March 2011. Also, at some stations were installed metal detectors and machines for the sale of tokens.

*Station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"):*








Anakin









Anakin

*June 3, 2011:*








Anakin









Anakin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ON THE EVE OF CHANGES*

Currently general condition of Nizhny Novgorod Metro is far to be optimal. Even according to opinion of local residents, architecture and decoration of Nizhny Novgorod Metro stations is the most boring among all Russian Metro systems. The passenger traffic is too low compared to the total length and number of stations in Nizhny Novgorod Metro. The rolling stock is too old, majority of trains were no renovated for many years. The escalators were installed only at the station "Moskovskaya", and they don't function for many years. Due to the savings of money, half of fixtures at the stations was switched off. As a result, the overall impression from the work of Nizhny Novgorod Metro is joyless.

However, the things must be greatly improved after the opening of long-awaited station "Gorkovskaya" in 2012. Why it must happens? Let's turn to the history.

*BRIEF HISTORY OF NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO:*

Nizhny Novgorod (known in the Soviet times as Gorky) is a large city on the middle Volga. In the mid 1970s the population of the place exceeded a million thus meeting the Soviet requirements to develop a rapid-transit system. Construction began on December 17, 1977 and the network was opened to the public on November 20, 1985 becoming the third such system in Russia, and the tenth in the former Soviet Union.

Unlike other Soviet-time Metros, Nizhny Novgorod does not feature the traditional triangle layout of three line, six radii intersecting under city centre. This is because of the unusual layout of the city. Nizhny Novgorod is located on the right bank of the Volga River, and at the confluence of the Oka River.

Over the 20th century, the city developed in a polycentric manner. The historical city centre, including the Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin bears most of administrative, cultural and educational functions and is located on the high hilly right bank of the Oka, whilst the low flat left bank hosts city's most industries and some major residential districts grouped around the three centers - in Kanavino (where the city's central Rail Terminal and the largest urban transport hubs are located), Sormovo (with the largest industry being the "Krasnoye Sormovo", the one of Russia's most important machine-building plants) and Avtozavod (with GAZ automobile plant, one of the largest companies in the Russian automotive industry).

Faced with such a physical dislocation, the planners adopted a design that would feature two lines with four radii opened in a series of stages (and each stage in segments). The main hub of the system, the "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") station, located next to Moscow Rail Terminal in Nizhny Novgorod, would feature a four track two island platform arrangement offering a cross-platform transfer. The first stage would be Avtozavodskaya Line, following south along the left bank of the Oka River, through residential and industrial zones of Leninsky District, the massive GAZ automobile plant and into the residential Avtozavodsky District. The second stage would be the Sormovskaya Line which would go from "Moskovskaya" west into the Sormovsky District. The third stage would feature a combined auto and Metro bridge across the Oka River taking the "Avtozavodskaya" into the city centre, and the fourth and final stage would be the Sormovskaya Line passing into the Meshcherskoye Ozero residential area north-west of the Moscow Rail Terminal, on the bank of the Volga River. All of this would be finished by the late 1990s and the system would be a total of 25 kilometres long with above 20 stations.

The order in which the stages was opened was influenced by the industry-centric flows of passengers of the Soviet period, and the depot placement issue. Cross-river traffic used not to be as intense as it is today. GAZ was not only the dominating employer of the Avtozavodsky District, but also consumed a lot of workforce from the Northern parts of the city. The only suitable plot for the train depot was found near the automobile plant, too.

Whilst the pace of Metro construction in the Soviet Union was impressive, it did not, and could not foresee the events that would happen when the Soviet Union collapsed and how the financial and social implications would make the Nizhny Novgorod Metro a system with a very difficult future. So, when the first stage was completed in 1989, construction began on the second one ...... and that was the state in which the Nizhny Novgorod Metro embraced the 1990s.

The collapse of the Soviet Union had devastating effects on the economy and people's lives. Aided with a hyperinflation, almost all funding of expansion of Metros, save Moscow and Saint Petersburg was cut. Those segments that did open in the early 1990s were mostly completed already and the bankrupt companies and workers struggled to finish them off. In late 1993 the first two-station segment of the Sormovskaya Line was opened in Nizhny Novgorod.

The Nizhny Novgorod Metro has an unusual operation. Formally it consists of two lines and 14 stations. However as "Moskovskaya" is a terminus for both of them, the trains arriving from one line continue into the other. Only two of the four tracks on "Moskovskaya" are in regular use, thus making sense to class it as a single station instead of two.

More than a decade and half later, little has changed for the Nizhny Novgorod Metro and it faced the grimmest fate of expansion. The biggest problem is that despite being the newest of its "new" Russian Metro rivals (new refers to Novosibirsk, Samara and Yekaterinburg) it has a passenger traffic that is one of the lowest - 27.0 million annual ridership in 2009. For comparison, the passenger traffic of the Novosibirsk Metro, which was opened at same period (January 1986 vs November 1985), have almost same length (16.0 vs 15.5 km) and same number of stations (13), is almost in 2.7 times more that this. 

The root of this problem is not the layout but the Soviet priorities on stage openings, over the past decade, the new Russian population's social structure greatly changed. Many chose to abandon the factories and, particularly the younger generation, in favour of a career in commerce. For Nizhny Novgorod this had a great effect on the daily transport pattern, where the city centre became a nexus for the region's business. Many agree that it was a grave mistake not to link up the two banks of the Oka River prior to continuing the expansion into the residential districts.

Indeed at present the necessity of the Metro on the right bank is felt, as all the three bridges that connect the land transport routes are over congested. More disturbing is the fear that the first station on the right bank — "Gorkovskaya" would, if opened, not be able to deal with the massive passenger traffic, meaning that the right bank will have to open with several stations. For the other direction of the Metro — Sormovoskaya Line is also a mess. Neither the first segment of the line, nor its one extension to a surface station — "Burevestnik" ("Storm Petrel") actually reach Sormovo proper and ends amid an industrial zone. Many commuters thus choose not to use the Metro altogether as they would be forced to switch to land transport anyway.

Thus the only single transport artery that the Metro provides is the Avtozavodskaya Line, which apart from the terminus stations, is known for its very gloomy appearance due to the lighting being mostly off to cut electricity costs. Construction of Metro bridge began in 1992, but its pace has been very slow. The northern extension of the Sormovskaya Line began at the same time when the station pit was dug up for the future "Yarmarka" ("Fair") station, but since it has been disbanded and covered up.

*2006, Nizhny Novgorod aerial view. Oka River divides the city into two parts:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2012:*

If to sums up everything that was written above, it possible to shortly say that Nizhny Novgorod Metro is not popular among the residents due to following reasons:
1) Metro line did not pass through densely populated microdistricts of the Avtozavodsky District;
2) Metro line don't reach the centre of Sormovsky District;
3) The number of the workers (potential passengers) at the Nizhny Novgorod industrial enterprises greatly decreased after Soviet collapse;
4) There are many alternative routes of land transport, and people choose not to "descend under the ground" altogether as they would be forced to switch to land transport anyway.

But the most important reason of low popularity is a lack of Metro stations at the right bank of Oka River, where is located historical city centre, including the Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin. The opening of the station "Gorkovskaya" at the right bank will help to increase popularity of Metro and to decrease auto traffic at the bridges across Oka River. The time of trip from Moscow Rail Terminal to the historical centre will be only about 10 minutes! The station "Gorkovskaya" will be built near the beautiful Big Intercession street (the main pedestrian street of Nizhny Novgorod), just in few minutes walk from the Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin and Chkalov Stairway!! According to the official predictions, the passenger traffic in Nizhny Novgorod will be increased in two or more times!!! It will help to solve existing problems of Nizhny Novgorod Metro. After this, it will be possible to introduce system of contact-less cards (instead of tokens) for the Metro and other kinds of transport as well as to introduce single cards for the payment in all kinds of public transport.

For these reasons, after Soviet collapse, Metro extension to the right bank of Oka River is known as "building of century" among residents.









Link









Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO BRIDGE:*

The first project of the Metro bridge was drafted in 1987, together with project of the "Gorkovskaya" station. According to the original plans, Metro bridge should to be built without autoroad section on the upper tier.

The construction of the 1.3 km-long Metro bridge across the Oka River begun in 1992, but it was stopped in 1995 due to lack of funding. The works were resumed in 2000-2002 (according to the new project with autoroad section), but it was slowed again in 2003. Finally, construction was resumed in 2006. Its construction was completed on November 4 ***, 2008. One year later, on November 4, 2009 was opened upper tier of the bridge for the autoroad movement. In 2010 was continued construction of the autoroads to the bridge. The second stage of these autoroads was put into operation on November 4, 2010. Currently there is going construction works at the Metro section of the bridge (lower tier). The Metro section of the bridge planned to put into operation on November 4, 2012 together with the "Gorkovskaya" station. The length of auto section is 1344 metres, the length of Metro section - 1234 meters.

*** _Day of People’s Unity was celebrated in the Russian Empire until 1917 and in Russia from 2005. Held on November 4 (October 22, Old Style), it commemorates the popular uprising which expelled the hordes of Polish-Lithuanian aggressors from Moscow in November 1612, and more generally the end of the Time of Troubles and foreign intervention into Russia in the Polish-Russian War of 1605–1618. Its name alludes to the idea that all the classes of Russian society willingly united to preserve Russian statehood when its demise seemed inevitable even though there was neither Tsar nor Patriarch to guide them. In 1613 Tsar Mikhail Romanov instituted a holiday named Day of Moscow’s Liberation from Polish Invaders. The holiday, held in October, was abandoned in 1917. November 4 is also the feast day for Our Lady of Kazan, the holy icon which the Russian Orthodox Church probably venerates most.

Day of People’s Unity considered as important holiday for Nizhny Novgorod, because Russian Voluntary Army, which kicked out Polish occupants from Moscow, was formed in this city in 1611 under leadership of local merchant Kuzma Minin._

*November 4, 2009. The speech of Valery Shantsev, the Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Region:*





*Opening of the autoroad tier:*





*First transport on the bridge:*










*November 4, 2009:*








Wikipedia

*December 1, 2010:*








Сергей Марков









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In December 2011 began glassing of the lower tier of Metro bridge.*

*January 9, 2012:*








NetNikoff









NetNikoff









NetNikoff









NetNikoff









NetNikoff









NetNikoff









NetNikoff









NetNikoff


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"GORKOVSKAYA":*

"Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky") is a future eastern terminus station on the Avtozavodskaya Line 1 of Nizhny Novgorod Metro. It will be a first station on the right bank of Oka River, near the Maxim Gorky Square at the intersection of Big Intercession street and Maxim Gorky street, in the Nizhegorodsky District. The station will be have two vestibules and four exits. In the one of two vestibules will be installed escalators. Therefore, "Gorkovkaya" will be second Nizhny Novgorod Metro station with installed escalators.

The distance between station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") and future station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky") will be 3.44 km, including 1.23 km section on the Metro bridge. "Gorkovskaya" will be shallow (depth - 17 meters) three-vaulted station of column type. The project works began in 1987, but realization was postponed for many years. Its construction begun on July 6, 2008, when Maxim Gorky street was closed for auto movement. On December 18, 2008 was begun construction of the right tunnel between Metro bridge and "Gorkovskaya" station, which was finished on September 17, 2009. On December 1, 2009 was begun construction of the left tunnel, which was finished on June 17, 2010. The station planned to be open on November 4, 2012, to the 400-anniversary of liberation of Moscow from the hordes of Polish-Lithuanian aggressors.

The architect of "Gorkovskaya" station is Pavel Presnyakov, artist - Pavel Mustafin. The station will be faced with granite. The main theme of decoration is the life and works of Maxim Gorky. The design will be based on the great Maxim Gorky's short poem - "The Song of the Stormy Petrel" (1901). The basis of the station's artistic image will be bird, who soar above the city. The track walls will be decorated with mosaic panels, depicting sights of Nizhniy Novgorod, the plots of the Maxim Gorky's works as well as images of the writer.

The station named for Maxim Gorky Square and Maxim Gorky street, which located nearby. The square and street were named after Maxim Gorky (1868-1936), who was a great Russian and Soviet author, a founder of the Socialist Realism literary method and a political activist. Gorky was born in Nizhny Novgorod and became an orphan at the age of nine. In 1880, at the age of twelve, he ran away from home in an effort to find his grandmother. Gorky was brought up by his grandmother. Her death deeply affected him, and after an attempt at suicide in December 1887, he travelled on foot across the Russian Empire for five years, changing jobs and accumulating impressions used later in his writing. Gorky's first book "Essays and Stories" in 1898 enjoyed a sensational success and his career as a writer began. Gorky wrote incessantly, viewing literature less as an aesthetic practice (though he worked hard on style and form) than as a moral and political act that could change the world. He described the lives of people in the lowest strata and on the margins of society, revealing their hardships, humiliations, and brutalization, but also their inward spark of humani.

Gorky’s reputation as a unique literary voice from the bottom strata of society and as a fervent advocate of Russia's social, political, and cultural transformation grew. In his writing, he counterposed individuals, aware of their natural dignity, and inspired by energy and will, with people who succumb to the degrading conditions of life around them. Gorky publicly opposed the Imperial regime and was arrested many times. Gorky befriended many revolutionaries and became Lenin's personal friend after they met in 1902. He exposed governmental control of the press. In 1902, Gorky was elected an honorary Academician of Literature, but Russian Emperor Nicholas II ordered this annulled. In protest, Anton Chekhov and Vladimir Korolenko left the Academy.

From 1906 to 1913, Gorky lived in Italy on the island of Capri, partly for health reasons and partly to escape the increasingly repressive atmosphere in Russia. An amnesty granted for the 300th anniversary of the Romanov Dynasty allowed Gorky to return to Russia in 1913, where he continued his social criticism, mentored other writers from the common people, and wrote a series of important cultural memoirs, including the first part of his autobiography. During WWI, his apartment in Petrograd (now St. Petersburg) was turned into a Bolshevik staff room, and his politics remained close to the Bolsheviks throughout the revolutionary period of 1917. These relations became strained, however, after his newspaper "New Life" fell prey to Bolshevik censorship during the ensuing Civil War, around which time Gorky published a collection of essays critical of the Bolsheviks called "Untimely Thoughts" in 1918. (It would not be re-published in Russia until after the collapse of the Soviet Union). The essays call Lenin a tyrant for his senseless arrests and repression of free discourse, and an anarchist for his conspiratorial tactics; Gorky compares Lenin to both the Emperor and Sergey Nechayev. In August 1921, Nikolay Gumilyov, his friend and fellow writer was arrested by the Petrograd Cheka for his monarchist views. Gorky hurried to Moscow, obtained an order to release Gumilyov from Lenin personally, but upon his return to Petrograd he found out that Gumilyov had already been shot. In October 1921, Gorky returned to Italy due to ideological differences with the Soviet power and on health grounds: he had tuberculosis. 

According to Alexander Solzhenitsyn, Gorky's return to the Soviet Union was motivated by material needs. In Sorrento, Gorky found himself without money and without fame. He visited the USSR several times after 1929, and in 1932 Joseph Stalin personally invited him to return for good, an offer he accepted. Gorky's return from Fascist Italy was a major propaganda victory for the Soviets. He was decorated with the Order of Lenin and given a mansion (formerly belonging to the millionaire Ryabushinsky, now the Gorky Museum) in Moscow and a cottage in the suburbs. The major street in Moscow (Tver street) as well as streets in the many other Soviet cities were renamed in his honor. Since 1932 till 1990 the city of Nizhny Novgorod, where writer was born, was known as Gorky.

*January 15, 2012:*








vegorv









vegorv









Link









niann









niann









niann


----------



## AlekseyVT

niann









niann

*Maxim Gorky Square in Nizhny Novgorod. Monument to Maxim Gorky (1952, sculptor - Vera Mukhina):*








helst11


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2013-2018:*

*AVTOZAVODSKAYA LINE*

After the opening of "Gorkovskaya" station, the number of Nizhny Novgorod Metro station will be increased from 13 to 15. There will be a final separation of the two lines, and "Moskovskaya" will be a interchange station between Avtozavodskaya and Sormovskaya Lines. During first years after the opening of "Gorkovskaya" station, there will be only one station on the right bank of Oka River. As result, this station will be over-crowded. For the normal functioning, it necessary to have as minimum three stations on the right bank. For this reason, Avtozavodskaya Line planned to be extended on 3010 meters east with two new stations - "Operny Teatr" and "Sennaya Ploshchad". These stations planned to be completed within 5.5 years, to the FIFA World Cup 2018 in Nizhny Novgorod.

*Planned extension of Avtozavodskaya Line:*








Link

*"OPERNY TEATR":*

"Operny Teatr" ("Opera Theatre") is a future station on the Avtozavodskaya Line 1 of Nizhny Novgorod Metro. It will be located under the Belinsky street, near the Vaneyev street and Osharskaya street, in the Sovetsky District. The station will be have two vestibules.

"Operny Teatr" will be shallow two-vaulted station of column type. The station named for the nearby Nizhny Novgorod State Academical Opera and Ballet Theatre named after Alexander Pushkin. This theatre was founded in 1931. It's located in the building of Public House, which was built in 1903 on Maxim Gorky's and Fyodor Shalyapin's own initiative and was reconstructed in early 1930s for the theatre. The theatre was opened on July 1, 1935 as the Gorky Opera and Ballet Theatre. On February 10, 1937 it was named after great Russian writer Alexander Pushkin (to the centenary of his death), in 1994 it was granted title "Academical".

*Nizhny Novgorod State Academical Opera and Ballet Theatre named after Alexander Pushkin:*








Wikipedia

*"Operny Teatr" station:*








BlackShark

*"SENNAYA PLOSHCHAD":*

"Sennaya" or "Sennaya Ploshchad" ("Hay Square") is a future eastern terminus station on the Avtozavodskaya Line 1 of Nizhny Novgorod Metro. It will be located in 400 meters from the Hay Square, near the Big Pechersk street and Rodionov street, in the Nizhegorodsky District. The station will be have two vestibules.

"Sennaya Ploshchad" will be shallow single-vaulted station. The station named for the historical Hay Square, which located nearby. A long time ago at the place of this square was a large market, where hay traded. There are plans to open cableway and bus station near the future Metro station.

*"Sennaya Ploshchad" station:*








BlackShark









BlackShark


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SORMOVSKAYA LINE*

At the same time, they plan to extend the Sormovskaya Line "Moskovskya" - "Burevestnik" (which will be formed after the opening of "Gorkovskaya" station) to the west, into the center of Sormovsky District. "Burevestnik" ("Storm Petrel") is the only Metro station, which was opened in Nizhny Novgorod within last 17 years, on September 9, 2002. It's only ground-level Metro station in the city. It was built on the place of former rail station "New Sormovo", which was eliminated in 1980s. Its opening was part of election campaign of Yury Lebedev, who was Mayor of Nizhny Novgorod since 1998. Nevertheless, despite of the opening of new Metro station, he lost elections of 2002 to Vadim Bulavinov.

According to current plans, Sormovskaya Line planned to extended on west with two new stations - "Varya" and "Sormovskaya" - and new Metro depot "Sormovskoye", which will be serve this line. This segment planned to be built on the site of existing railways. But the main problem is the question of ownership. These railways exploited to the JSC "RZhD" ("Russian Railways"), who did not want to give this land for the Metro construction. But, according to the latest rumors, agreement between Metropolitan and "Russian Railways" has been reached in the last days of 2011 (unconfirmed information).

*Ground-level "Burevestnik" station:*








Anakin









Anakin









Anakin

*Planned extension of Sormovskaya Line:*








Urbanrail

*"VARYA":*

"Varya" is a future station on the Sormovskaya Line 2 of Nizhny Novgorod Metro. It will be located near the Comintern street and Guardian of Revolution street, in the Sormovsky District. 

"Varya" will be ground-level station. It will be built instead of existing rail station "Varya". According to the local legend, rail station was named after daughter of the landlord (Varya is a Russian hypocorism for the female name Varvara or Barbara), to whom were donated these lands.

*Rail station "Varya":*








Wikipedia

*"SORMOVSKAYA":*

"Sormovskaya" is a future western terminus station on the Sormovskaya Line 2 of Nizhny Novgorod Metro. It will be located near the Comintern street, in the centre of Sormovsky District. There will be built Metro depot "Sormovskoe" behind this station.

"Sormovskaya" will be ground-level station. This station was named for Sormovsky District, in which it will be located. Sormovsky District or Sormovo is one of the eight city districts of the city of Nizhny Novgorod. It occupies the northwestern corner of the city, adjacent to the Volga River. The village originally known as Soromovo had existed since 1542. In 1849, the "Sormovo Works" - soon one of Russia's most important machine-building plants, later known as "Krasnoye Sormovo" - was founded; its owner had the village renamed to more euphonic Sormovo. Although legally a village, it soon grew into a large workers' settlement; in 1922, Sormovo became a city; in 1929, it was amalgamated into the city of Nizhny Novgorod, becoming one of its districts. It's one of the city's industrial districts. Besides "Krasnoye Sormovo", its well-known enterprises include the "Volga Shipyard" (which was spun off from "Krasnoye Sormovo" in 1970, and is geographically adjacent to its parent plant) and the "Sormovo Confectionery Factory".

"Krasnoye Sormovo" Factory No. 112 named after Andrey Zhdanov was one of the oldest shipbuilding factories in the Soviet Union, located in the Sormovsky District of Nizhny Novgorod (the city was called Gorky in 1932–1990). The factory was established in 1849 by companies "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory" and "Volga Steam Navigation". It was originally called the "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory". In 1851, the factory began the construction of solid metal steamers. Three years later, it developed the production of screw schooners. In 1858, the "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory" produced the first Russian steam dredger. In 1870, the first Russian open hearth furnace was built at the factory, followed by a two-decked steamship "Perevorot" just a year later. In 1913, it produced a dry bulk cargo ship "Danilikha". The factory built 489 ships between 1849 and 1918. It also produced steam engines, carriages, steam locomotives, tramcars, bridges, diesel engines, cannons, pontoons, and projectiles.

Since 1898, one of the chief products of "Sormovo Works" were steam locomotives, although the plant continued building river paddle steamers for Volga service and, on a lesser scale, other industrial products. Lists of the factory's products from that period are preserved in magazines also found in collections both in Russia and elsewhere. "Sormovo Work" advertised in many industrial magazines, the last ads been printed as late as 1916. The factory had close connections with "Krauss Lokomotive Works" in Munich, Germany until the outbreak of the First World War in 1914. Krauss sold first 1524-mm gauge steam locomotive to "Sormovo Works" in 1884. The second locomotive followed in 1885, an 900-mm gauge to Sormovo's internal industrial railway. "Sormovo Works" built even its own public service railway branch connecting the factory to the Nizhny Novgorod station of the Moscow-Nizhny Novgorod Railway.

During 1898-1917, "Sormovo Works" built 2164 steam locomotives. During 1918-1935, another 1111 standard Russian 1524-mm gauge steam locomotives were built there. Then followed the two year period when Sormovo built 200 750-mm gauge steam locomotives, after which the factory switched to making submarine diesel motors. After the German-Soviet War of 1941-1945, the steam locomotive production resumed; this time on the production line was the fourth and last version of standard Soviet passenger type Su 2-6-2 (1C1-h2) steam locomotives. Overall, 411 steam locomotives were built in 1947-1951. The total steam locomotive production in 1898-1951 was 3886 steam locomotives.

During the Russian Civil War of 1918-1920, the "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory" built armored trains, armored carriages, and weapons for the vessels of the Volga Military Flotilla. In 1920, the factory remanufactured fourteen burnt-out French Renault FT tanks for the Red Army, the "Russkiy Renos", and assembled a single new copy, named 'Freedom Fighter Lenin'. In 1922, the factory changed its name by appending the adjective Krasnoye (Red) to it. During the German-Soviet War of 1941-1945, the "Krasnoye Sormovo" Factory produced T-34 medium tanks. The turret for the upgunned T-34-85 was designed here by Vyacheslav Kerichev in 1943.

After the war, the factory switched to sectional and large-block construction of ships, sea and river tankers, suction dredgers, and dredgers. The "Krasnoye Sormovo" Factory was one of the most progressive and innovative factories in the USSR. They built the first Soviet industrial device for continuous pouring of steel, developed an automated process of pouring and cutting slabs with the use of radioisotope technology, produced the first Soviet hydrofoils ("Raketa"), designed and built passenger diesel-electric ships "Lenin" and "Soviet Union" for the "Volga River Navigation" company, the first high-speed passenger hovercraft "Sormovich", a few diesel-electric railroad ferries for the Baku-Krasnovodsk route, and a unique 250-tonne double-hulled floating crane "Kyor-Ogly". The factory exists to this day and is now a part of the "United Machinebuilding Factories Corporation".

*In the distance future, they also plan to built third Metro line on the right bank of Oka River. However, it will be built not earlier than in 2050:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In general, it's possible to say that Metro construction in Nizhny Novgorod will continue after 2012. According to the Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Valery Shantsev, on Metro construction will be annually spent about 100 millions USD from the federal and regional budgets.

In addition, regional and city officials plan to launch new kinds of transport. In particular, they plan to open cableway between Nizhny Novgorod and industrial town Bor on the other bank of Volga River. This project was presented in 2007 by "Pomagalski S.A." ("Poma") company, France. The construction was started in 2009 and was finished in the end of last year. Nevertheless, currently it's still operate only in testing mode.*














dim1









dim1









dim1









dim1









dim1

*Also, city officials have plans to restore Kremlin Funicular, which operated in Nizhny Novgorod since 1896 till 1928. This funicular was built on the right bank of Oka River, between present-day People's Unity Square and Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin. Today there is no big necessary in funicular, because yet in 1924 was launched alternative tram route. However, it will be serve mostly as tourist attraction. New Kremlin funicular will not be exact copy of old one - there will be operate only one train instead of two as it was one century ago. This train will be built according to the old technical drawings.*

*Old photos of Kremlin Funicular:*








Link









NN









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*It's interesting that if these plans will be realized, Nizhny Novgorod will become the only Russian city with all possible kinds of transportation *

*TRAM (since 1896)*









TatroNik555









Сергей Филатов









Антон triangel









tsl946

*FUNICULAR (in 1896-1928, since 201?)*









Суханов М.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*BUS (since 1927)*









Vovan4eg









Vovan4eg









Раритет









FunNikBus









FunNikBus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*CHILDREN'S RAILWAY (since 1939) *









IAGSoft









IAGSoft









Павлов С.С.

*TROLLEYBUS (since 1947)*









BlackShark









BlackShark


----------



## AlekseyVT

*METRO (since 1985)*









Russos









Russos









Russos

*MARSHRUTKA (since 1997) *









Vovan4eg

*CABLEWAY (since 2012?)*









dim1


----------



## AlekseyVT

*And, of course, River Transport as it must to be in the most largest Volga city:*


----------



## Alexriga

nice diversity in Nizhniy. passnager volumes in metro will grow very much this year I guess


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*2011 - THE MOST SIGNIFICANT EVENTS:*

On December 30, 2010 was opened 7th station of the Kazan Metro - "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement"). It became the first Metro station at the right bank of the Kazanka River.









Urbanrail









K-Lex









K-Lex









K-Lex









K-Lex









K-Lex


----------



## AlekseyVT

K-Lex









K-Lex









K-Lex









mihail-d









K-Lex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*APPEARANCE AND DEVELOPMENT OF THE ELECTRIC TRAM*

The period from invention of electric tram till beginning of WWI can be consider of "golden age" of this kind of transport as in Russia, as in the all world. During this historical period, personal cars were a luxury rather than a means of transportation. The other kinds of public transport (like bus or Metro) were only in the early stage of own development. Therefore, electric tram was most popular kind of public transport in all world. By 1910, horse-drawn kinds of transport almost disappeared from the urban streets of Europe and North America.

The first world's model of electric tram was made in Russia and tested in St. Petersburg on September 3, 1880. Despite this, the development of this kind of transport in Russian Empire started only in late-1890s, when the electric tram systems already existed in many cities around the world.

There were several reasons for this lag. One of them had a monopoly of owners of horse-drawn tram. It was not surprising, that first electric horse-drawn systems in Russian Empire were built in the three most populated cities - St. Petersburg (1863), Warsaw (1872) and Moscow (1875). In contrast; the permanent electric tram system in Moscow was put into operation in 1899, in St. Petersburg (the capital of Russian Empire) - only in 1907, in Warsaw (the capital of Polish province within Russian Empire) - only in 1908. In some cities competition between new and old kind of transport was very strong. For this reason, electric tram system in Samara was opened only in 1915.

It was much easier to build a tram system in the cities, where were two necessary conditions for this. The first condition was the lack of horse-drawn tram network. In this case, it was possible to build electric tram without any resistance from competitors. The second condition was a hilly terrain (like Kyiv, Nizhny Novgorod, Kursk, Smolensk, etc). With this condition, the advantages of electric tram were too obvious and it was not smart to ignore this. Due to those two conditions, early electric tram systems in Russian Empire were mostly built in medium-sized cities and towns.

Tram systems were not common in Russian Empire as it was in United States. Its appearance was connected with the economic status of cities, the availability of effective demand of its residents and the activity of local authorities. In general, there were built more than 1000 km of tramlines in 45 cities and towns of Russian Empire, including 21 in present-day Russia. But the early history of the another 24 tram systems (in Finland, Poland, Ukraine, etc) were also part of history of Russian Tram - in accordance with Russian Imperial laws and regulations, many questions of construction and exploitation of tram systems were solved in the Ministry of Internal Affairs in St. Petersburg. The half of 21 Russian tram systems was built in the large cities (St. Petersburg and Moscow) as well as in "Group of Eight" commercial and industrial cities of Volga Region. But the first electric tram system in the Asian part of country was opened only in 1912 (Vladivostok). Few months later was opened electric tram system in Toshkent, Uzbekistan (Central Asia). However, there were no electric tram systems in the large industrial cities of Siberia and Ural Region like Perm, Yekaterinburg, Omsk, Tomsk, Irkutsk, etc.

In many medium-sized cities, the construction of electric tram system was accompanied by general improvement of city infrastructure. For example, were built few city power stations, which generated energy not only for tram networks, but also for electric illumination of city streets as well as for other purposes. In particular, in Yessentuki resort was built "White Coal" (1903) - the first industrial hydro power station of the Russian Empire. This station generated electric energy for the four resort towns of Caucasian Mineral Waters Region and, in particular, for tramlines in Pyatigorsk and Kislovodsk. Before construction of tram system, in such cities were only low-capacity power stations at some enterprises. Also, in some cities were built new bridges for tramlines and pedestrians (or were reconstructed old bridges) and were reconstructed city streets.

Pre-revolutionary tram in Russian Empire had many differences from the present-day tram. In majority of cities, the owners of the tram systems were private companies. City authorities had no enough money for construction of electric tram systems. For this reason, they were forced to sign contracts with foreign joint-stock companies (mostly - Belgian). As a result, foreign entrepreneurs received big profit from the exploitation of tram systems, while city officials received only a small percentage from these money.

The main purpose of tram owners was to have big profit from tram exploitation. For this reason, tramlines were built only along the major urban streets, where lived or worked many potential passengers. In some cities were built so-called "cottage lines", which operated only during summer period. Also there were built few tramlines along the embankments, which operated only during the period of river navigation. Many tramlines were built in the central and most picturesque parts of the cities like Moscow's Red Square, Kremlins in Nizhny Novgorod and Smolensk, St. Petersburg bridges, Volga Embankments, etc. Some tramlines were unique in the world. For example, the first electric tram system in St. Petersburg was built on the ice of Neva River and worked only during winter seasons. "On-ice" tramlines were part of tram systems in Nizhny Novgorod and Arkhangelsk. In our times, when winters became more warmer and tramcars became more heavier, it's impossible to imagine this picture. Arkhangelsk Tramway was also most northern tram system in the world. Also it's need to mention tram system in Kislovodsk, which was built and worked during all period of existance only for transportation of "Narzan" mineral water.

The other symbol of this period was division of tramlines into zones (segments). The cost of tram ticket depended from the distance of journey. Tramcars were also divided into two classes - "first class" for respectable persons (in the middle of tramcar) and "second-class" for poorer people (at the front and back sides). The cost of tickets depended from the class. The difference was few kopecks, what was no cheap at these times.

Tramcars and other equipment were mostly built abroad - in Belgium, Germany and Great Britain. The Russian producers of tramcars were Mytishchi Plant near Moscow, Kolomna Plant, Putilov Plant (now Kirov Plant) in St. Petersburg and Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod. However, these Russian plants were not fully independent from foreign capital, because they had many foreign shareholders and they used many foreign technologies and equipment in the production. In big cities former horsecars were used as trailers for electric tram. Kazan was only city in Russia, where two-floor trailers (former horsecars) were used at the electric tramlines. The such two-floor trailers were used in some other cities (for example, in St. Petersburg). However, upper floors in those systems were closed for pedestrians due to safety reasons.

The tram systems in Russian Empire had either "broad gauge" (1524 mm) or "narrow gauge" (1000 mm). However, there were few exceptions. For example, Kyiv Tramway (first electric tram system in Russian Empire) had 1511-mm gauge. Due to the small difference with the "broad gauge" (1524 mm) there was a compatibility of rolling stock in Kyiv. In 1896, at the territory All-Russia Industrial and Art Exhibition in Nizhny Novgorod, was opened temporary circular tramline with 750-mm gauge. This line operated during few months and was dismantled soon after closing of exhibition. In Rostov-on-Don and neighboring Nakhichevan-on-Don was built tram system with "standart European gauge" (1435 mm), which has been preserved till current times. It was also the first electric tram system, which was built in two towns of Russian Empire. Also it's need to mentioned "Oranela" - the first Russia's suburban electric tramline, which was built in 1910s between St. Petersburg and Strelna (later it became part of tram system of St. Petersburg). In general, "narrow-gauge" tram systems were mostly built in the small towns and medium-sized cities while "broad-gauge" tram systems were mostly built in the large cities of Russian Empire. The number of "narrow-gauge" tram systems was a little more than number of "broad-gauge" tram systems. However, majority of tramcars were exploited in the large Russian cities (like St. Petersburg and Moscow). For this reason, number of "broad-gauge" tramcars in Russian Empire was much more than "narrow-gauge" tramcars.

Working conditions at those times were also different, and not for the better. Tram drivers were forced to work standing on the opened front side during several hours in row, with short breaks. This work was especially difficult in winter period. The working conditions of controllers were not much better. According to rules, controllers should to stay on the opened back side (for better control of passengers) and to give signal to tram drivers about possibility of moving. In many cities it was extremely difficult (severe and prolonged work at open air, absence of conditions for the lunch and short rest between trips, bad hostel, rigid system of penalties, frequent accidents and disease). For this reason, tram owners in all cities hired only men for this work. And only after beginning of WWI, when men workers were mobilized on front, they were forced to hire women.

Fighting for own human rights, tram workers periodically organized strikes. They demanded to improve working conditions - to introduce eight-hour working day, to increase the salaries and living conditions, to reduce the fines, to give warm clothing for the work during winter periods, etc. The majority of strikes were finished without positive result for tram workers. For this reason, those strikes as well as strikes of workers at the other enterprises led to the Russian Revolutions of 1905-1907 and 1917. The tram workers were active participants of the all Russian Revolutions in early-20th century.

After beginning of WWI tram enterprises faced with many problems. There were problems with the supply of fuel for tram power stations, with replacement of parts during repairs of tramcars (European plants could not to supply necessary equipment), with increasing of passenger traffic (it led to big load on tram network), with insufficient number of men workers (many of them were mobilized on front). In addition, WWI led to big inflation, and the salaries of tram workers became not enough. During this period were built additional branch lines to the military plants and railways for cargo transportation. Nevertheless, even during this difficult period were launched tram systems in Samara and Arkhangelsk. Due to problems of wartime, those systems were built by own efforts, without participation of foreign capital.

*By 1916, the total length of passenger tramlines in the large cities was:*
*1)* Moscow - 301 km; 
*2)* Odessa - 213 km; 
*3)* Kyiv - 203 km; 
*4)* St. Petersburg - 139 km. 

*Annual passenger traffic of the Russian tram systems in 1916:*
*1)* Moscow - 395 mln. people; 
*2)* St. Petersburg - 383 mln. people; 
*3)* Kyiv - 108 mln. people; 
*4)* Warsaw - 86 mln. people; 
*5)* Odessa - 55 mln. people; 
*6-7)* Samara - 38 mln. people;
*6-7)* Rostov-on-Don - 38 mln. people; 
*8)* Kharkiv - 35 mln. people; 
*9)* Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk) - 27 mln. people.

But the biggest damage to tram enterprises was made not during WWI, but during the Russian Civil War of 1918-1922. After Russian Revolution of 1917, all tram enterprises, which belonged to foreign companies, were municipalized. Many tram systems were seriously damaged as result of military actions, urban battles and interruptions in electricity supply. In addition, the problems with fuel for power supply and lack of materials for repairs of tram system became more actual. There were introduced free tickets for the soldiers, workers and Soviet authorities. For this reason, tram enterprises lost sources of funding. They lost ability to pay specialists, who could to do repairs and to serve tramcars and tracks. As result, tram operation almost in all small and medium-sized cities was suspended. In the large cities (like St. Petersburg and Moscow) tram systems continued to operate. However, this operation was limited due to reduced working time and insufficient number of working tramcars.

Eight continuous years (1914-1922), which included First World War, Russian Revolutions, Russian Civil War and Western interventions caused enormous damage to Russia's infrastructure. By early-1920s, 42% of the Russian tram enterprises completely stopped working and 22% worked sporadically, mainly during the summer period, when many potential passengers preferred to walk. For this reason, revenue of tram exploitation was no high. After eight years, the life in the country was completely changed.

*Well-known final episode in the tramcar from the Soviet movie "A Slave of Love" (1976, director - Nikita Mikhalkov). Set in Autumn 1918, it followed the efforts of a film crew to make a silent melodrama in a resort Crimean town while the Revolution rages around them. The film is based upon the last days of Vera Kholodnaya (1893-1919) - the first star of Russian silent cinema, who died under mysterious circumstances. It was highly acclaimed upon its release in the United States. Its final episode was filmed in Odessa. The song "Where is you, My Dream?" performed by Yelena Kamburova (composer - Eduard Artemyev):*

78024535


----------



## AlekseyVT

*POST SCRIPTUM*

Well, now I must to take a long break to prepare the material for the next chapter. I plan to finish it this spring.

Of course, I'm realize that this topic is very specific. I want to give a wide retrospective analysis of the history of tram transport in Russia (in the context of the general Russian history). And I was glad to know that some members of this forum support this idea.

I want to apologize that my knowledge of English is not excellent. I hope some of you were able to understand a few my sentences at the 19 pages  I'm also want apologize to the residents of cities, about which I wrote, if I wrote something wrong about history of their native cities. I really tried to use different sources of information about different Russian cities. In any case, I welcome any clarifications and questions.

Next chapter will be about interwar period of the Russian history - about very difficult, but interesting times from a historical point of view. I will write about development of the pre-Revolutionary tram systems as well as about the opening of the new tram systems in other cities. After this, I will write next chapter. In general, it will take about one year for the writing of the full history of Russian tram transport. After this, I will write about actual news.

I want to ask everyone to ask questions about the actual development of tram transport in the general thread about Russian Urban Transport. I'm hope that next year I will finish my historical material and we will be able to discuss actual news in current thread.

Thanks for understanding and bye for now.

*Let me choose another melody from the same film for the final chord to this chapter. Requiem for a deceased epoch:*


----------



## dwdwone

I've read that Sochi is building a metro. Others say it is a commuter railway similar to South Africa's Gautrain. Which is correct?

http://www.subways.net/russia/sochi.htm


----------



## AlekseyVT

dwdwone said:


> I've read that Sochi is building a metro. Others say it is a commuter railway similar to South Africa's Gautrain. Which is correct?
> 
> http://www.subways.net/russia/sochi.htm


It's funny - for the last three years I have answered this question at SCC four or five times.

The correct (final) answer: They really wanted to build Sochi Light Metro, but crisis forced them to correct this plan. Now they (almost) built Sochi Aeroexpress - railway between Airport and Krasnaya Polyana (Red Valley) ski resort with intermediate stop at Adler.

There will be operate such trains:

*Presentation of Siemens Desiro ML Rus "Swallow". Kazan Rail Terminal in Moscow, 2010:*








Wikipedia









Wikipedia


----------



## Woonsocket54

They called the train "Lastochka?" It doesn't translate well into English.


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Do they build Mezduranorodnaya and Bukureshtskaya in Saint Peterburg like PPP? (Private Public Partnership) If they are, are there somewhere else building metro stations like PPP? (as I remember, Vokovskaya in Moscow is built like PPP).


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> They called the train "Lastochka?"


Yes, they called it "Lastochka" ("Swallow Bird").



Woonsocket54 said:


> It doesn't translate well into English.


Oops... Sorry, I didn't knew it.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rail_Serbia said:


> Do they build Mezduranorodnaya and Bukureshtskaya in Saint Peterburg like PPP? (Private Public Partnership)


No, the stations are not. But during last four years "Adamant" Holding builds trade stores, in the ground-floor of which are located vestibules of the Metro stations. So, city authorities finance the construction of the stations itself (underground part + vestibule), while owners of "Adamant" Holding finance the construction of the buildings of trade stores.

I wrote about "Adamant" Holding one year ago in this thread. Please read my posts #846, #847 and #848 at the Page 43.



Rail_Serbia said:


> (as I remember, Vokovskaya in Moscow is built like PPP).


You mixed something. The station "Vo*y*kovskaya" ("Pyotr Voykov") of Moscow Metro was opened in 1964, when it was impossible to build stations like PPP. There is station with similar name "Vo*l*kovskaya" ("Volkovo") of Saint Petersburg Metro, the vestibule of which was built into ground-floor of the trade store "Radius" of "Adamant" Holding.



Rail_Serbia said:


> If they are, are there somewhere else building metro stations like PPP?


No. In most cases, the construction of such stations is economically disadvantageous for private enterpreneurs. At best, their money will be pay off only after 10 years. The only similar station is "Myakinino" of Moscow Metro, which was built in 2009 on the money of businessman Aras Agalarov near own exhibition and trade-business centre "Crocus Expo" in Krasnogorsk town near Moscow. And many Muscovites don't like this station, because Mr. Agalarov didn't paid for decoration of station. It's look like one large parking shelter.

There were talks about construction of the ground-level station "Tekhnopark" ("Technology park") near the technology park "Nagatino i-Land" (read my post #1485 at Page 75). However, currently investors do not show initiative.

Also, some officials also wanted that Chairman of FC Spartak (Leonid Fedun) pay money for construction of the station near future stadium (read my post #1500 at Page 75). But now it was declared that this station will be complete on the money from city budget.


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> No. In most cases, the construction of such stations is economically disadvantageous for private enterpreneurs.


There is another one problem. All metro systems in Russia are the "state unitary enterprises" — GUP or MUP. It's a special form of the property when all property belongs to the state directly and the company just manage it. All purchases are purchases made by the state, all income can be moved into state budget. And not any part of the property can be sold or used on the security. GUP also can not take a loan or use any other financial instruments. So, Mr Agalarov gave money for the station, but in fact he just presented a gift to Moscow government: he does not have any rights for this property.

The problem could be solved if metro systems will be reorganized to Joint-stock company with 100% state owned share. But current federal law prohibits such reorganization of city transport monopolies.


----------



## dwdwone

AlekseyVT said:


> It's funny - for the last three years I have answered this question at SCC four or five times.
> 
> The correct (final) answer: They really wanted to build Sochi Light Metro, but crisis forced them to correct this plan. Now they (almost) built Sochi Aeroexpress - railway between Airport and Krasnaya Polyana (Red Valley) ski resort with intermediate stop at Adler.


I think it's because there's a Wikipedia page floating around that doesn't say anything about the project changing to conventional railway. I may have to correct it myself!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sochi_Light_Metro


----------



## AlekseyVT

historyworks said:


> What is the story behind this?
> 
> *Huge light rail network planned for southern Moscow
> Tuesday, December 13, 2011
> 
> PLANS have been unveiled for a network of four light rail lines totalling 214km serving an area to the south of Moscow. The Southern Chord network will extend the reach of the Moscow metro and connect the airports of Domodedovo to the south and Vnukovo to the west.
> 
> The project is being developed by Domodedovo Trans Development (DTD) with the support of the Municipal District of Domodedevo and the Ministry of Transport of the Moscow Region. DTD in cooperation with Russia's Ministry of Transport is developing a public-private partnership for the project.
> 
> A feasibility study for the first 27km section (Line 2) from Domodedovo Airport to Krasnogvardeiskaya metro station should be completed during the first half of 2012 with a view to launching it as a pilot project in 2015. The longest line in the network will be the 102km Line 1 which will connect the two airports.
> 
> DTD will set up a light rail scientific research and design institute to study and systemise foreign light rail expertise, and conduct research, feasibility studies and design work.*
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/newsflash/huge-light-rail-network-planned-for-southern-moscow-1419.html


Well, I have no any official information and I don't want to speak too much about rumours. But, who can know - may be, it's same thing about which I'm thinking 

*February 9, 2012:*








HAV-tram









HAV-tram

*2011. Alstom Citadis 301 at Dublin, Ireland:*








Spoiler


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*Report from the future station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD - BOR CABLEWAY*

*Early January 2012. Nizhny Novgorod station:*








dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto

*The sensors for monitoring the condition of the soil on the slope:*








dimfoto









dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Frozen Volga River:*








dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto

*The total length of the route (horizontal length) is 3661 meters, with an average slope of 2%:*








dimfoto

*There are installed 10 supports with the height from 9 to 82 meters. The one of the two tallest supports installed on the island:*








dimfoto

*The difference in height of the terrain along the cableway is 57 meters:*








dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 17, 2012. Testing of the cableway with empty gondolas:*








dimfoto

*French inspectors from the "Poma" company (manufacturer of cableway):*








dimfoto









dimfoto

*Trip to the industrial town Bor:*








dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Like in Nizhny Novgorod, Bor station is located close to the centre of the town:*








dimfoto

*Bor station:*








dimfoto









dimfoto

*Ticket office:*








dimfoto









dimfoto

*To protect against rising waters, Bor station was built on the tall piles:*








dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto

*For first time, there will be operate 28 gondolas:*








dimfoto

*Inside the gondola. There are seats for 8 persons. The height of ceiling is 1.9 m:*








dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Power system:*








dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto

*Service room:*








dimfoto









dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

dimfoto

*It's seem that there will be built many apartment buildings near Bor station, and this plot will be much more expensive than today:*








dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto









dimfoto


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> With four trains per day in each direction, http://www.aeroexpress.ru/sochi.htm, I don't see the point.
> 
> The press release, http://press.rzd.ru/isvp/public/pre...erLayerId=3307&date_begin=&date_end=&id=79051, suggests that once Lastochka is introduced in 2014, frequencies will be increased.


May be.



Woonsocket54 said:


> Are passengers able to check in luggage at Adler or Sochi instead of lugging it with them to the airport?


I'm think no - Aeroexpress stations in Adler and Sochi are not yet completed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 27, 2012. First Siemens Desiro Rus train for Sochi 2014 in Krefeld, Germany:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

*Good report about manufacturing of train:*








sg79

More photos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 27, 2012. Krefeld, Germany. Acceptance of the train:*








rzd-expo

*Valentin Gapanovich, Senior Vice President of "Russian Railways", in the seat of driver:*








rzd-expo









rzd-expo

*All right!*








rzd-expo


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW AEROEXPRESS - 2011: RESULTS*

*PASSENGERS:*
*2010 -* 11.463 mln. passengers *(growth - 38%)*.
*2011 -* 14.039 mln. passengers *(growth - 22.5%)*.

*PASSENGER TRAFFIC BY LINES:*

*1) Paveletsky Rail Terminal - Domodedovo International Airport:*
*2010 -* 4.896 mln. passengers *(growth - 20%)*;
*2011 -* 6.002 mln. passengers *(growth - 22.6%)*.

*2) Belorussky Rail Terminal - Sheremetyevo International Airport:* 
*2010 -* 3.540 mln. passengers *(growth - 135%)*;
*2011 -* 4.610 mln. passengers *(growth - 30.2%)*.

*3) Kievsky Rail Terminal - Vnukovo International Airport:*
*2010 -* 1.710 mln. passengers *(growth - 39%)*;
*2011 -* 1.744 mln. passengers *(growth - 2.0%)*.

*4) Savyolovsky Rail Terminal - Lobnya town:*
*2010 -* 1.317 mln. passengers *(decrease - 11%)*;
*2011 -* 1.683 mln. passengers *(growth - 27.8%)*.

*May 18, 2011. Riga, Latvia. "Aeroexpress" received major Global AirRail Award 2011:*








airrailawards









airrailawards









airrailawards


----------



## Aokromes

I have seen that ED4M have 130 km/h max speed, what's the max speed of the new Siemens? and how much passengers can fit on ED4M and Siemens?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> I have seen that ED4M have 130 km/h max speed, what's the max speed of the new Siemens?


160 km/h



Aokromes said:


> and how much passengers can fit on ED4M and Siemens?


ED4M (10 carriages) - 1680 people (1088 seats + 592 standing);
So, ED4M (6 carriages) ~ 1008 people.

Siemens (5 carriages) - 845 people (466 seats + 379 standing)


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*February 13, 2012. Construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*








xxela

*Future trade store "Mezhdunarodny":*








xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 15, 2012. Station "Mezhdunarodnaya":*








xxela

*Facing works:*








xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela

*Perspective interchange/exit, which planned to be built in the distant future:*








xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Central hall:*








xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

xxela









xxela









xxela

*The wall before escalator tunnel:*








xxela

*The future hermetic door:*








xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Escalator tunnel:*








xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 22, 2012. Presentation of the Alstom Citadis 302 in Moscow. It's planned to be used in Saint Petersburg:*













DimonS









DimonS

*February 23, 2012:*








Михаил Смирнов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW TRAM*

*Some more photos from the presentation of the Alstom Citadis 302 tramcar in Moscow*

*February 16, 2012. Nikolay Bauman tram depot:*








Андрей Лазарев

*February 16, 2012. Nikolay Bauman tram depot:*








Андрей Лазарев

*February 27, 2012. Agricultural street:*








Артём Светлов

*February 27, 2012. Nikolay Bauman tram depot:*








Эльвира Фаткуллина

*February 27, 2012. Nikolay Bauman tram depot:*








Kim


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 27, 2012. Agricultural street:*








Иван Карташов

*February 27, 2012. Meeting of tram fans:*








Артём Светлов

*February 27, 2012. Peace Avenue. Two Frenchmen in the tramcar:*








Владимир Сенькин

*February 27, 2012. Peace Avenue:*








Иван Карташов

*February 27, 2012. Salon of a tramcar:*








Эльвира Фаткуллина


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*March 7, 2012. Construction of the Metro station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*








contemplatio









contemplatio









contemplatio









contemplatio


----------



## AlekseyVT

contemplatio









contemplatio









contemplatio









contemplatio


----------



## AlekseyVT

contemplatio









contemplatio









contemplatio









contemplatio


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 8, 2012. Metro bridge between "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") and future "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky") stations:*








s1rus

*Glazing of Metro bridge is almost over:*








s1rus









s1rus









s1rus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro tunnel in direction to "Gorkovskaya" station:*








s1rus









s1rus









s1rus

*Installation of the hermetic door:*








s1rus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*March 13, 2012. Construction of the Aeroexpress Terminal:*








Dimas89









Dimas89

*View to the future platform:*








Dimas89

*March 10, 2012. Construction at the intermediate station "Vtoraya Rechka":*








Dimas89


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*March 14, 2012. Construction of the vestibule of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*








RAID

*Inside the vestibule:*








RAID

*Ticket offices:*








RAID

*Escalators:*








RAID

*Escalator tunnel:*








RAID

*Machine hall:*








RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*March 17-18, 2012. Construction of the vestibule of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER

*North-eastern side:*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER

*Construction of the vestibules of two Metro stations - "Bukharestskaya" (right) and neighboring station "Mezhdunarodnaya" (on background):*








ENJINEER


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 18, 2012. Construction of the vestibule of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*








RAID









ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 18, 2012. Construction of the "Mezhdunarodnaya" station:*








Aleksei

*Central hall:*








Aleksei

*Side platform:*








Aleksei









Aleksei









Aleksei

*Escalator tunnel:*








Aleksei









Aleksei


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*March 25, 2012. The construction of the Metro station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*








samnamos









samnamos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*April 8, 2012. The construction of the station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012. Metro bridge across Oka River:*








s1rus

*Concrete mixer on the rails:*








s1rus

*Mounting works at the tunnel between Metro bridge and "Gorkovskaya" station:*








s1rus

*Opposite tunnel between "Gorkovskaya" station and Metro bridge:*








s1rus

*"Gorkovskaya" station:*








s1rus









s1rus









s1rus


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*April 4, 2012. The construction of the right tunnel between Metro stations "Kristall" ("Crystal") and "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River"). 1100 of 1534 meters were dug:*








mostovik









mostovik









mostovik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*April 2, 2012. News of construction of the three remaining tunnels between three future stations:*
*1)* "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement") - "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists"), left tunnel - 740 of 1359 meters were dug (started on November 24, 2011);
*2)* "Kozya Sloboda" ("Goat Settlement") - "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists"), right tunnel - 570 of 1359 meters were dug (started on December 29, 2011);
*3)* "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists") - "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"), left tunnel - 630 of 1351 meters were dug (started on December 29, 2011).

*Red circles - current 7 stations; yellow circles - 3 stations under construction; grey circle - planned station;
Red lines - completed tunnels; yellow lines - tunnels which now under construction; grey lines - planned tunnels.*


*April 9, 2012. Delivering of the three new 3-carriages "Rusich" trains (the cost of trains is 699 mln. rubles ~ 23.3 mln. USD):*








metro-kzn

*Construction of the branch line from railway to Metro depot:*








metro-kzn









metro-kzn

*"Rusich" train:*








metro-kzn


----------



## AlekseyVT

metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn


----------



## AlekseyVT

metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn


----------



## AlekseyVT

metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn


----------



## AlekseyVT

metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn









metro-kzn


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*April 19, 2012. The construction of Aeroexpress Terminal:*








ChaZZZ









ChaZZZ









ChaZZZ









ChaZZZ


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*April 19, 2012. The construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in August-September 2012:*








Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв

*Pablo Picasso's "Dove of Peace":*








Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв


----------



## AlekseyVT

Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв









Александр Королёв


----------



## batman08

Are there renders on the future stantion "Pr. Slavy", "Dunaiskaq"", "Ujnaq" an "Teatralnaq"?


----------



## AlekseyVT

batman08 said:


> Are there renders on the future stantion "Pr. Slavy", "Dunaiskaq"", "Ujnaq" an "Teatralnaq"?


There are no renders of the "Teatralnaya" ("Theatre") station.

As for three other stations - only general technical information is known:

*I) "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue")* is a future station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its first vestibule will be located at the intersection of Glory Avenue and Bucharest street, in the Municipal Okrug #72, Frunzensky District. The location of the second vestibule is still not defined. "Prospekt Slavy" will be deep-level (60-65 meters) three-vaulted station of pylon type.









Link

*II) "Dunayskaya" ("Danube")* is a future station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. Its vestibule will be located at the intersection of Danube Avenue and Bucharest street, in the Balkansky Okrug, Frunzensky District. "Dunayskaya" will be shallow (15-20 meters) single-vaulted station with two side platforms.









Link

*III) "Shushary", former project name - "Yuzhnaya" ("Southern")* is a future southern terminus station on the Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located in the Shushary industrial zone of the Shushary Okrug, Pushkinsky District. "Shushary" will be ground-level roofed station with two side platforms.









Link


----------



## batman08

Thank you very much AlekseyVT 
I know the technikal information obout this stantions. I was wondering if there are renders for them? 
I think that the metrostantion in Sank Peterburg are the most beautiful in the world and in Russia - even those in Moscow. I hope not to make new stantion by "type desing" like a planned stantions in Moscow - with PSD and without architectural design!


----------



## Woonsocket54

PSDs were introduced to the world in Leningrad, but for some reason they have now been phased out.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The machine hall:*








Umformer

*The chain of escalator:*








Umformer









Umformer

*The welding works:*








Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

ekburg









ekburg









ekburg









ekburg

*The checking of electric schemes:*








Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of station:*








Umformer

*The ceiling of station:*








Umformer









Umformer









ekburg

*Transit train:*








Umformer









Umformer


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The track wall:*








Umformer









Umformer









ekburg









ekburg









ekburg


----------



## Woonsocket54

Excellent photos. The station (especially entrance lobby) already looks old, but maybe that's the intent.

The "URSS" is apparently what the USSR referred to itself (even in English) prior to WW2 (i.e. in Chkalov's time).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*June 14, 2012. The construction of the Aeroexpress station near Vladivostok Rail Terminal:*








Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar

*This memorial sign was opened in 1996 to the end of restoration works of the terminal building and to the centenary of Far Eastern Railways:* 








Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*June 19, 2012. The construction of the own vestibule of the station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"), which planned to be opened next year:*








Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar

*Construction at the "Spasskaya" station, which was opened on March 7, 2009:*








Kobzar


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*June 19, 2012. The construction of the trade store "Mezhdunarodny", where will be located vestibule of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"). This station planned to be opened in mid-December 2012:*








Kobzar

*June 19, 2012. The construction of the trade store "Continent", where will be located vestibule of the station with project name "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"). However, this name can be changed:*








Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar









Kobzar


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 1, 2012. The construction of the trade store "Mezhdunarodny", where will be located vestibule of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"). This station planned to be opened in mid-December 2012:*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER

*July 1, 2012. The construction of the trade store "Continent", where will be located vestibule of the station with project name "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"). However, this name can be changed:*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*June 22, 2012. The construction of the Aeroexpress station near Vladivostok Rail Terminal:*








IvanovS

*June 25, 2012:*








IvanovS

*June 26, 2012:*








dimaYN123









dimaYN123









dimaYN123


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 28, 2012:*








Dimas89









Dimas89









Dimas89


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 29, 2012:*








PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia









PrimaMedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 30, 2012:*








IvanovS









IvanovS









IvanovS









IvanovS









IvanovS


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 3, 2012. The visit of Russian PM Dmitry Medvedev in Vladivostok:*













aeroexpress









aeroexpress

*July 5, 2012:*








Evgenei+777









Evgenei+777









Evgenei+777


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 6, 2012. The construction of the station with planned name "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*








Konstantin Pavlov









Konstantin Pavlov









Konstantin Pavlov









Konstantin Pavlov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Konstantin Pavlov









Konstantin Pavlov









Konstantin Pavlov









Konstantin Pavlov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 11, 2012. The construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012. Screenshots from the news report:*








RTR









RTR









RTR









RTR









RTR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*July 11, 2012. The construction of the station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*








Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov

*Entrance to the station:*








Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov

*Valery Shantsev, the Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Region:*








Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The platform of the station:*








Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov

*There will be installed escalators:*








Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov

*Ticket office:*








Roman Besslov









Roman Besslov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*

*July 20, 2012. The opening of Aeroexpress at the route Vladivostok-Artyom city. The first trip at 8:00am by local time:*








newsvl

*Vladivostok Rail Terminal:*








newsvl

*Aeroexpress train:*








newsvl


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Aeroexpress Terminal:*








newsvl









newsvl

*First passenger of Vladivostok Aeroexpress:*








newsvl


----------



## AlekseyVT

newsvl









newsvl









newsvl









primamedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

newsvl









primamedia









dimaYN123


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*July 20, 2012. The end of construction of all tunnels between three future stations, which planned to be opened on May 9, 2013:*








Business-gazeta









Link

*The chief of Municipal Unitary Enterprise "Kazan Metro Building" Marat Rakhimov:*








Business-gazeta









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link

*President of Tatarstan Rustam Minnikhanov and Mayor of Kazan Ilsur Metshin:*








metshin









Business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Business-gazeta









metshin









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Altınçäç" ("The golden-haired girl"):*








Business-gazeta









metshin









metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

Business-gazeta









Link









metshin









Business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The current situation is follow:*
*Red circles - current 7 stations; yellow circles - 3 stations under construction; grey circle - planned station;
Red lines - completed tunnels; grey lines - planned tunnels.*










Business-gazeta









Link









Link









Business-gazeta









Business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

Business-gazeta









Business-gazeta

*The traditional sip of champagne:*








Business-gazeta









Business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

Business-gazeta









Business-gazeta









Business-gazeta









Business-gazeta


----------



## Woonsocket54

How often does Aeroexpress Vladivostok run?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> How often does Aeroexpress Vladivostok run?











newsvl


----------



## Woonsocket54

Thanks. There is also an electronic schedule here:

http://aeroexpress.ru/en/regions/vladivostok

There is also a fare table here:

http://aeroexpress.ru/en/regions/vladivostok/prices

I've noticed there is an entry for "Baggage, including a TV set." Are people bringing TVs on the plane with them? Are TVs so expensive in Vladivostok that folks have to buy their TVs in other cities and bring them back with them?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I've noticed there is an entry for "Baggage, including a TV set." Are people bringing TVs on the plane with them? Are TVs so expensive in Vladivostok that folks have to buy their TVs in other cities and bring them back with them?


As you can see, Vladivostok Aeroexpress can be used not only for the trips in airport and back, but also for suburban trips. If you buy TV in trade store of Vladivostok, you can bring it in the train and go to suburban station.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VLADIVOSTOK AEROEXPRESS*






*July 24, 2012. Aerpexpress train on the route "Vladivostok Rail Terminal - Knevichi International Airport":*








NewsVl









NewsVl

*The wagon of VIP-class. Ticket price - 350 rubles (~ 10.5 USD):*








NewsVl

*Vladivostok Aeroexpress operates with 2-hour interval:*








NewsVl


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The wagon of second class. Ticket price - 250 rubles (~ 7.5 USD):*








NewsVl

*Checking of tickets:*








NewsVl

*The cabin of train driver and his assistant:*








NewsVl

*Train driver:*








NewsVl

*Aeroexpress station near Knevichi International Airport:*








NewsVl









NewsVl


----------



## AlekseyVT

*New terminal of the Knevichi International Airport:*








NewsVl









NewsVl

*The surveillance system:*








NewsVl

*Escalators:*








NewsVl









NewsVl


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The process of transfer of flights to the new terminal was started on July 23:*








NewsVl

*The flight schedule:*








NewsVl

*The waiting hall in the new terminal:*








NewsVl

*Airport check-in:*








NewsVl









NewsVl


----------



## AlekseyVT

NewsVl









NewsVl









NewsVl

*Passengers awaiting their flights:*








NewsVl


----------



## AlekseyVT

NewsVl









NewsVl









NewsVl









NewsVl









NewsVl


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The panorama of new terminal "A":*








NewsVl









NewsVl









NewsVl









NewsVl

*Aeroexpress station near Vladivostok Rail Terminal:*








NewsVl


----------



## traveling dude

I can't believe they're placing old turnstiles with aged designs on the new stations:bash:!(Not in Moscow). These stations look old because of the unmodern turnstiles.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I don't know, hombre. Maybe using recycled materials to save on costs? I know in NY it's costing $300 billion to build a mile of subway under Second Avenue on the East Side. These provincial cities in Russia don't have huge budgets. Even with federal infrastructure financing support, we're not talking big money.


----------



## traveling dude

^^True. P.S. Is it so expensive to build one mile of subway in NY?!?!:nuts:


----------



## XAN_

traveling dude said:


> I can't believe they're placing old turnstiles with aged designs on the new stations:bash:!(Not in Moscow). These stations look old because of the unmodern turnstiles.


It's easier to maintain turnstiles of single design, instead of unique one for every new station.


----------



## AlekseyVT

traveling dude said:


> I can't believe they're placing old turnstiles with aged designs on the new stations:bash:!(Not in Moscow). These stations look old because of the unmodern turnstiles.


Turnstiles in every world subway oriented on own system of paying (tokens, paper tickets, electronic cards, etc.). So, it's need either to order new design to manufacturer of turnstiles to adapt it to current system or to change local system of paying for buying modern turnstiles. Both things not so cheap for regional Metros.


----------



## AlekseyVT

traveling dude said:


> I can't believe they're placing old turnstiles with aged designs on the new stations:bash:! (Not in Moscow).


*Well, I don't think that new turnstiles in St. Petersburg and Kazan Metros look so obsolete comparing with the subways of world megapolises:*








Vladimir91

*St. Petersburg:*








Horror









Vladimir91

*Kazan:*








K-Lex









Inkazan

*Paris:*








Link

*London:*








Link

*New York:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*July 26, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*








vremyan

*Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Region Valery Shantsev:*








vremyan









vremyan









vremyan


----------



## AlekseyVT

vremyan









vremyan









vremyan









vremyan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*July 26, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Kristall" ("Crystal"), which planned to be opened in 2015-2016:*








Eugney









Eugney









Eugney









Eugney









Eugney


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*July 28, 2012. The opening of "ghost" station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov"):*








Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

66.ru

*Awards for Metro builders:*








ekamag

*The commemorative ECARD:*








66.ru

*Waiting for train:*








ekamag









ekamag









ekamag









66.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

66.ru

*The ride to neighboring station "Botanicheskaya":*








66.ru









ekamag

*Yekaterinburg Metro station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical") which was opened on November 28, 2011:*








ekamag

*The control post of station:*








66.ru









ekamag









ekamag









ekamag


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The station named for Valery Chkalov (1904-1938) - Russian aircraft test pilot and a Hero of the Soviet Union (1936). Valery Chkalov became a test pilot in the early 1930s. He developed several new figures of aerobatics. In 1936 and 1937, he participated in several ultra long flights, including a 63-hour flight from Moscow, Soviet Union to Vancouver, Washington, United States via the North Pole on an Tupolev ANT-25 plane (June 18–20, 1937), a non-stop distance of 8811 kilometres (5475 miles). This flight pioneered the polar air route from Europe to the American Pacific Coast. Valery Chkalov was killed on December 15, 1938 while piloting a prototype of the Polikarpov I-180 fighter, which crashed during a test flight:*








66.ru

*The station made in steel-gray and bluish colours:*








66.ru









66.ru

*"Chkalovskaya" is single-vaulted station with three floors - passenger hall and two technical floors (above and below the platform):*








66.ru

*There is one row of nine mirrored stainless steel columns along the axis of the platform:* 








ekmap

*There are installed fixtures in the niches of the suspended (decorative) ceiling:*








66.ru

*The seats are made in the form of nose of aircraft:*








ekmap









ekmap


----------



## AlekseyVT

*It became the fifth "Chkalovskaya" Metro station in the world. The Metro stations with same name are already exist in Nizhny Novgorod (opened in 1985), Tashkent (1987), Moscow (1995) and Saint Petersburg (1997):*








66.ru









66.ru









ekmap

*The original idea of the station are lights in the floor along the safety line, which light up like "running line" during the approach of a train (like at the runway of airport):*








ekmap

*The track walls are remind fuselage from inside:*








66.ru

*There were installed "portholes" with the portraits of the members of legendary Soviet crew, who participated in a 63-hour flight from Moscow, Soviet Union to Vancouver, Washington, United States via the North Pole. The crew members were Valery Chkalov (command pilot), Georgy Baydukov (co-pilot) and Alexander Belyakov (flight navigator):*








ekmap

*Valery Chkalov was originally scheduled to land at an airstrip in nearby Portland, Oregon, but redirected at the last minute to Vancouver's Pearson Airfield, Washington. America welcomed Chkalov and his crew enthusiastically. Numerous receptions were given in their honour; crowds of people saluted them in every city they visited. They saw seas of flowers and smiles, hordes of reporters everywhere. President Franklin D. Roosevelt himself received them in White House and greeted standing. Today there is a street named for Chkalov in Vancouver. On June 20, 1975 an obelisk was erected at Pearson Field commemorating this event. Georgy Baydukov (1907-1994), Alexander Belyakov (1897-1982) and Chkalov's son Igor were honorary guests at opening ceremony:*








ekmap

*The report about Chkalov's flight from Soviet newspapers of that years:*








ekmap

*The station was decorated to commemorate 75-anniversary of flight:*








ekmap









ekmap


----------



## AlekseyVT

ekmap









ekmap









66.ru









ЙОБУРГЕР









ekmap

*The sloping vault with big radius look like the aircraft wing:*








ekmap









ekmap









ekmap









ekmap









ekmap


----------



## AlekseyVT

ЙОБУРГЕР









Almax









66.ru









66.ru

*URSS N025 was a board number of plane, on which flew Valery Chkalov by the route Moscow-North Pole-United States:*








ekmap









ЙОБУРГЕР









ekmap









ekmap


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In the end of central hall installed four decorative clocks in the style of on-board instrumentation, which indicating standard time in Moscow, Arkhangelsk, Vancouver and San Francisco:*








ekmap









ЙОБУРГЕР









66.ru









ekmap









ekmap









ЙОБУРГЕР









ekmap


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Just few random photos:*








66.ru









66.ru









66.ru









66.ru









ЙОБУРГЕР


----------



## vartal

AlekseyVT said:


> next page


So what?

Не забывай, что у всех разное количество постов на страницу в настройках.


----------



## AlekseyVT

vartal said:


> So what?
> 
> Не забывай, что у всех разное количество постов на страницу в настройках.


Your comment will be taken into consideration, Sir!


----------



## AlekseyVT

Well, as real sport fan, I couldn't miss at least one hour of Olympic broadcasting from London. So, it's time to return to regular updates


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*August 6, 2012. End of construction of the 1534-meters right tunnel between "Kristall" ("Crystal") and "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River") stations:*








infokanal55

*The construction site of "Zarechnaya" station:*








infokanal55









superomsk









superomsk









superomsk


----------



## AlekseyVT

infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55









superomsk


----------



## AlekseyVT

infokanal55









infokanal55

*Mayor of Omsk Vyacheslav Dvorakovsky and Governor of Omsk Region Viktor Nazarov pressed "magic button":*








bk55









omskrielt


----------



## AlekseyVT

infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TBM "Lovat" ("Om"):*








infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55









infokanal55









superomsk









omskrielt


----------



## AlekseyVT

infokanal55









superomsk









superomsk

*After routine maintenance, this TBM will be used for digging of remaining 644 meters of left tunnel. That's mean that second tunnel between these stations will be completed next year:*








superomsk

*The first line of Omsk Metro planned to be opened in 2015-2016:*








omskrielt


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 22, 2012. The construction of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*








ENJINEER

*July 28, 2012:*








zeffirov









zeffirov

*"Cave painting" *








zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 11, 2012. Escalator tunnel:*








zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

zeffirov









zeffirov

*The technical door:*








zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 11, 2012. The construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*








Никита Корюкаев

*August 15, 2012. The vestibule of the station:*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 15, 2012. The construction of the trade store "Mezhdunarodny", where will be located vestibule of the station:*








ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER


----------



## AlekseyVT

ENJINEER









ENJINEER









ENJINEER


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*August 15, 2012. The mounting of mosaic panel at the station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*


----------



## Luki_SL

Anybody knows which is the deepest metro station in Sankt Petersburg ? Is it Sennaya Ploschad station?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Luki_SL said:


> Anybody knows which is the deepest metro station in Sankt Petersburg?


The deepest Metro station in St. Petersburg (and in whole Russia) is "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty") station, which was opened few months ago.

*The list of the deepest Russian Metro stations. Almost all stations of this list are located in St. Petersburg Metro, which considered the most deepest subway system in the world:*
*1)* "Admiralteyskaya" ("Admiralty"), St. Petersburg (2011) - 86 meters;
*2)* "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"), Moscow (2003) - 84 m;
*3)* "Komendatsky Prospekt" ("Commandant Avenue"), St. Petersburg (2005) - 75 m;
*4)* "Proletarskaya" ("Proletarian"), St. Petersburg (1981) - 72 m;
*5)* "Ploshchad Lenina" ("Lenin Square"), St. Petersburg (1958) - 71 m;
*5)* "Primorskaya" ("Maritime"), St. Petersburg (1979) - 71 m;
*5)* "Sadovaya" ("Garden"), St. Petersburg (1991) - 71 m;
*8)* "Chernyshevskaya" ("Nikolay Chernyshevsky"), St. Petersburg (1958) - 70 m;
*9)* "Prospekt Bolshevikov" ("Bolsheviks Avenue"), St. Petersburg (1985) - 68 m;
*10)* "Vyborgskaya" ("Vyborg"), St. Petersburg (1975) - 67 m;
*10)* "Ploshchad Muzhestva" ("Bravery Square"), St. Petersburg (1975) - 67 m;
*10)* "Chornaya Rechka" ("Black River"), St. Petersburg (1982) - 67 m;
*10)* "Pionerskaya" ("Pioneers"), St. Petersburg (1982) - 67 m.



Luki_SL said:


> Is it Sennaya Ploschad station?


No, the depth of "Sennaya Ploshchad" ("Hay Square") station is only 55 meters.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Thanks a lot for the list  I thought that some metro stations in Moscow are the deepest in Russia, I was wrong


----------



## AlekseyVT

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Thanks a lot for the list  I thought that some metro stations in Moscow are the deepest in Russia, I was wrong


Moscow doesn't have such unstable soils like in St. Petersburg. That allow to build shallow Metro stations almost everywhere outside Moscow's historical centre. In contrast, it's safe and reasonable to build shallow and ground-level Metro stations only in few certain outskirts of St. Petersburg.


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> Moscow doesn't have such unstable soils like in St. Petersburg.


On the other side it is dry on that depths in St. Petersburg while Moscow metro always suffer from water.


----------



## AlekseyVT

KVentz said:


> On the other side it is dry on that depths in St. Petersburg while Moscow metro always suffer from water.


On the another side, construction on such depths is more difficult, more expensive and more slowly. That's one of main reasons why Moscow Metro almost in three times larger than in St. Petersburg (in terms of total length and number of stations).


----------



## Woonsocket54

Maybe it's just me, but I find it quite strange that "Primorskaya" station would ever be translated as if it were "Morskaya" (Maritime). I would imagine if there ever came a time to translate rather than just transliterate these stations, it would be "Seaside Station." 

But due to some unknown decision, "Primorskiy Kray" has been destined to be "Maritime Province" in English. Perhaps these are the same people who brought us Garvard, Garlem and Ogayo but forgot to bring us Oklagoma.

Perhaps someone can answer why in Russian Oklahoma is not Oklagoma? I realize this is way off-topic, but it is something that has bothered me for years.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find it quite strange that "Primorskaya" station would ever be translated as if it were "Morskaya" (Maritime). I would imagine if there ever came a time to translate rather than just transliterate these stations, it would be "Seaside Station."
> 
> But due to some unknown decision, "Primorskiy Kray" has been destined to be "Maritime Province" in English. Perhaps these are the same people who brought us Garvard, Garlem and Ogayo but forgot to bring us Oklagoma.


Primorsky (masculine), Primorskaya (feminine), or Primorskoye (neuter) is a Russian adjective translating to "maritime" or "near the sea".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primorskaya



Woonsocket54 said:


> Perhaps someone can answer why in Russian Oklahoma is not Oklagoma? I realize this is way off-topic, but it is something that has bothered me for years.


What is Oklagoma? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma


----------



## Woonsocket54

It should be Oklagoma in Russian because Ogayo is how you say Ohio in Russian and Gavayi is how you say Hawaii. So the "h" becomes a "g" in Russian, but for some reason, it's not Oklagoma.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*August 28, 2012. Mayor of Kazan Ilsur Metshin visited construction site of future Metro station "Dubravnaya" ("Oakpark"), which planned to be opened in 2014:*








metshin

*Preparation works at this site began on August 7, 2012:*








metshin









metshin









metshin









metshin









metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*Actual news and plans for the future:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*Late-August 2012. The construction of own vestibule of the station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; opened on March 7, 2009), which planned to be opened in 2013:*








71-153

*August 30, 2012. The construction of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be opened in the end of December 2012:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka

*The vestibule of station:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka

*The uncompleted escalators:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 30, 2012. The construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in the end of December 2012:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka

*The mosaic panel over escalator tunnel:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka

*Escalators:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka

*The platform of station:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka

*The mosaic panel "Atlant" ("Atlas") in the end of central hall:*








Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka









Alexey Shishkin for Karpovka


----------



## Attii

Woonsocket54 said:


> It should be Oklagoma in Russian because Ogayo is how you say Ohio in Russian and Gavayi is how you say Hawaii. So the "h" becomes a "g" in Russian, but for some reason, it's not Oklagoma.


This rule is somewhat arbitrary..
yes Hamburg is still Гамбург
Helsingfors (the origin and the Swedish name of Helsinki) for those Russians who [still] know where it is is still Гельсингфорс
but the Finnish derivative Helsinki itself har never turned into Гельсинки (it might be called so in some other Slavic languages though..?) and is pronounced Хельсинки 
the Swedish Helsingborg is now more often called Хельсингборг and more seldom Гельсингборг
the Danish Helsingør however for some strange reason has become Эльсинор or even Хельсингёр according to the wikipedia but definitely not Гельсингёр

from the phonetic point of view all these "H" are almost the same

So Гамбурги and Огайи might as well become Хамбург and Охайо in the future.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*August 29, 2012. The opening of two additional entrances to the Metro station "Prospekt Pobedy" ("Victory Avenue"; opened on December 29, 2008):*








Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Teamsky

*The future exit to the tram stop:*








Teamsky

*The exits to the future tram stop are not completed yet:*








Teamsky

*The future line of fast tram at Great Kazan Ring:*








Teamsky


----------



## geometarkv

What about Chelyabinsk,Rostov on Don,Ufa,Perm.Do they plan to built metro in future.


----------



## AlekseyVT

geometarkv said:


> What about Chelyabinsk, Rostov on Don, Ufa, Perm. Do they plan to built metro in future.


*Chelyabinsk -* Metro construction is extremely slow:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88107542

*Rostov-on-Don -* much talks and plans, but no practical works (currently beginning of Metro construction from scratch without solid guarantees of reliable and stable funding looks very doubtful affair in Russia);

*Ufa -* all plans of Metro construction were cancelled due to lack of funding;

*Perm -* all plans of Metro construction were cancelled due to lack of funding.


----------



## geometarkv

Thanks for the info AlekseyVT.I see you have posted a lot in this thread.Where You find all those informations.


----------



## AlekseyVT

geometarkv said:


> I see you have posted a lot in this thread. Where You find all those informations.


I just translate information received from other Russian forumers on different transport sites


----------



## _Night City Dream_

It's not a "fast tram" but either Rapid or better to call it LRT.


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> It's not a "fast tram" but either Rapid or better to call it LRT.


*Fast tram* (Italian: tranvia veloce or metrotranvia, Polish: Szybki tramwaj, Dutch: Sneltram, Russian: Скоростной трамвай, Ukrainian: Швидкісний трамвай) is a type of LRT, which is a tram system with high velocities.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_tram

*«What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet» 
(William Shakespeare, "Romeo and Juliet")*









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN TRAM*

*August 19, 2012. The construction of the tramlines on the new road interchange by Richard Sorge Street over the Victory Avenue:*








Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky

*September 1, 2011. Tramlines on new road interchange by Richard Sorge Street over the Victory Avenue:*








Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*



TheKorean said:


> Isnt it unnecessary expense to build it so deep? Not to mention inconvenient. What if the escalator breaks?





Luki_SL said:


> I thought that some metro stations in Moscow are the deepest in Russia, I was wrong


Speaking about St. Petersburg Metro, I decided to write about most notorious episodes in the history of the Russian Metro construction. It were accidents during construction and further exploitation of the tunnels between the stations "Lesnaya" ("Forest") and "Ploshchad Muzhestva" ("Bravery Square").









urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FIRST ACCIDENT (1974)*

The story is next: new 8.8-km segment of Line 1 of Leningrad Metro with five stations was planned to be opened in 1975, to the 30-anniversary of Soviet Victory in WWII and 25th Congress of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (held in Moscow from February 24 to March 5, 1976). In additions, future stations "Ploshchad Muzhestva" ("Bravery Square"; depth - 67 meters) and "Politekhnicheskaya" ("Polytechnical"; depth - 65 meters) should to be first single-vault deep-level Metro stations in the world. That's why Metro workers and city authorities were in a hurry to launch this segment.

Initially construction of this extension was without big problems. However, construction of deep-level tunnels between future Metro stations "Lesnaya" ("Forest") and "Ploshchad Muzhestva" should to be held into the unstable soils with a high level of groundwaters (there was channel of underground river at the depth of 90 meters). The planners were aware about this problem, but they underestimated the scale of this threat. They decided to freeze soils in the dangerous area during construction and take additional steps to secure waterproofing of tunnels in order to solve problem of groundwaters. In addition, in order to reduce the square of cross section of the area of freezing as well as numbers of required wells and pipes with refrigerant, it was decided to build one tunnel above another in two tiers (not parallel to each other at the same depth).

However, the capacity of the ordinary freon freezing machines was not enough for that. The temperature of frozen soil was not lower than -10...12°C. On April 8, 1974, about 4:30pm, during the construction, the mixture of water and sand began to come into the lower tunnel. During few hours, there was flooded about one kilometer in upper and lower tunnels. Due to rapid flow of waters, the workers were unable to completely close hermetic doors. But all people were able to escape.

In addition, movement of water led to formation of numerous voids in soil. There began subsidence of soil at the surface. As result, deep pits appeared on the roads, rails of tramlines started to burst and some buildings started to break down. The whole line was under threat of flooding, Leningrad was under threat of collapse.

To stop the flooding of tunnels, it was decided to rapidly build two concrete locks in each tunnel (thickness of 3 meters each). Factually, emergency tunnels were locked by thick concrete plugs. After that, they pumped tap water into emergency tunnels in order to balance the pressure of water. Thanks to these actions, the flow of groundwaters was stopped.

After localization of the site of accident, specialists began to search ways for a solution of the problem. There were two possible variants: to build new bypass tunnels by the appointed route, but either above or below these damaged tunnels. Also, it was possible to totally change route of future extension of Line 1. 

In the case of construction of new bypass tunnels below damaged section, it would necessary to build future Metro stations "Lesnaya" and "Ploshchad Muzhestva" at deeper depths, with two escalator tunnels and additional intermediate passages between escalators at each station. In addition, it would difficult to dock these tunnels with neighboring sections of Line 1.

In the case of construction of new bypass tunnels above damaged section, it would necessary to block the large area on surface, to demolish large number of constructions. Also, it would require large-scale relocation of engineer networks.

In addition, both options were not able to solve main task: open new stations in appointed time, before the end of period of Ninth Five-Year Plan for the National Economy of the Soviet Union (1971–1975) and before beginning of 25th Congress of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (February 24, 1976). It was very serious lack at that times. Metro workers and officials could lose performance-related pay if new stations will not be opened in time. 

As a result, people have become victims of the Soviet planned economy. They chose most original, expensive and, as it turned out later, most unsuccessful way - they decided to continue the construction in the flooded tunnels using superlow temperatures. Obviously, the realization of such a project became possible only in conditions of absurd socialist economy. There was used liquid nitrogen with boiling point -196°C which was delivered from all Soviet chemical plants which produced it. According to different sources, there was used from 6 to 8 thousand tons of liquid nitrogen. It was first case in the world practice of Metro construction. There operated 15 freezing stations, there were drilled 2000 special wells and total length of pipes for freezing reached 350 kilometers. The temperatures in tunnels reached -50°C, and Metro workers were forced to wear valenki and a few pairs of pants. These tunnels were built with reinforced waterproofing.

As result, all five stations were opened in 1975, according to plan. On April 22, 1975 was opened 3.5-km segment with two new stations - "Vyborgskaya" ("Vyborg") and "Lesnaya" ("Forest"). On December 31, 1975 Line 1 was extended on 5.3 km with three new stations: "Ploshchad Muzhestva" ("Bravery Square"), "Politekhnicheskaya" ("Polytechnical"), "Akademicheskaya" ("Academical") - it included sadly famous tunnels. As it was planned, stations "Ploshchad Muzhestva" and "Politekhnicheskaya" became the first single-vault deep-level Metro stations in the world. After that, this method of construction of single-vault stations at deep levels became known as "Leningrad method" and such stations became called "stations of Leningrad type".

In 1986 was released film "Proryv" ("Breakthrough", director - Dmitry Svetozarov) to commemorate events of 1974. Dedicated to the heroic labor of Leningrad Metro builders, "Proryv" considered the second disaster film (catastrophe movie) in the whole history of Russian and Soviet cinema (the first was "Ekipazh" - "Air Crew" produced in 1979). Like any film based on historical events, "Proryv" contains elements of fiction (it honestly written in the opening credits - _"Much of what you'll see, happened in reality. Much could happen..." _). For this reason, it can't be considered fully historically accurate. Nevertheless, this film is of particular interest to fans of the history of Metro construction.

*The espisodes from the Soviet film "Proryv" ("Breakthrough", 1986):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SECOND ACCIDENT (1995)*

Unfortunately, this sad story had a sequel. During 19 years of exploitation, water continued to flow into the tunnels. Since February 1995 the volume of incoming water with sand has increased dramatically. Even reinforced waterproofing could not cope with this flow. The situation was exacerbated by a huge pressure on the outer walls of the tunnels, because its depth exceeded 110 meters in some parts. In addition, began to affect bad aftermath of mistake of planners - construction of tunnels in two tiers. As result, to the powerful static loads (the enormous pressure of the water and sand) were added dynamic loads - under the influence of passing trains upper tunnel began to sink and to "fall" into lower tunnel. Such problems occurred during 19 years of exploitation, but numerical values ​​of these factors were low. For example, the subsidence of tunnels was within 5-25 mm per year that considered normal result in world subways. The appearance of groundwaters into tunnel also is not something extreme.

Metro staff has been forced to reduce the speed of trains at this place and close the tunnels during weekends for repair works. There was introduced emergency schedule of work. However, all efforts during half of year had not yielded the desired results. During May 1995, the subsidence of tunnels reached 35 mm, and upper tunnel sank faster. Tunnel pumps were unable to cope with the flow of water. There appeared large puddles in the tunnels. However, during the summer and autumn of 1995 the situation was been under control.

But in December, there was an accident. On the night of 3 to 4 December powerful quicksand flooded into lower tunnel. The rails were flooded, the level of water increased with every hour, there was constant downpour in the tunnel. Since December 4, 1995, both tunnels between stations "Lesnaya" and "Ploshchad Muzhestva" were closed for exploitation of passenger trains. There began construction of concrete dams-plugs at both ends of damaged tunnel. Metro staff still hoped to find engineer solution which could stop flooding of lower tunnel. But after few days the speed of subsidence of upper tunnel greatly increased. In order to preserve at least one tunnel, on the night of 5 to 6 December Metro workers were forced to flood lower tunnel after end of construction of concrete dams. It was did on December 9. This artificial flooding helped to equalize the pressure on the outer and inner walls of lower tunnel. Lower tunnel was locked by steel hermetic doors which were reinforced by concrete plugs.

Therefore, upper tunnel became sole rail connection with five northern stations of Line 1 and Metro depot "Northern". However, it became not able to preserve it. Just after two days since the flooding of lower tunnel, there began subsidence of soil at the surface and level of water in the wells of urban communications rose significantly. It was possible that these effects were only consequence of flooding of the lower tunnel and hydrological situation could to come back to normal conditions after some time, but city officials didn't wanted to risk. On the night of 15 to 16 December few Metro trains were transported through upper tunnel for the further work on cut section. After that, hermetic door were closed and reinforced by concrete plugs. The upper tunnel was also artificially flooded. At the moment of flooding, the maximal subsidence of upper tunnel was 292 mm, lower tunnel - 122 mm.

As a result, Line 1 was cut into two parts. Northern part was serviced by Metro depot "Northern", other part - by Metro depot "Avtovo". Time intervals between trains at Line 1 greatly increased. The line was separated into two independent segments (the gap was connected by a shuttle bus route). The result was devastating. More than 0.5 million residents of northern districts lost Metro link with central part of city. Not only was this important section of the line lost, but commuters now had to transfer by bus, from the station tunnels deep below the ground, considerably disrupting and lengthening journey times. The ridership of ground-level transport significally increased.

It was decided to build new bypass tunnels (0.8 km each) to replace old ones. Russian Metro builders had no equipment which able to work in conditions of high pressure and very unstable soils. That's why was declared contest for foreign companies. It was won by Italo-Swedish сorporate group "NCC Impregilo AB". On November 22, 2001 TBM "Victoria" (manufactured by Austrian company "Voest Alpine") began construction of new tunnels about 200 meters away from the old tunnels and 20 meters above them. This construction became very expensive. City authorities faced with problem of funding. This situation became instrument of political struggle. Every politician promised to eliminate the problem - from the deputies at all levels to the Governor of St. Petersburg (Vladimir Yakovlev). According to some sources, the cost of reconstruction works was more than 145 mln. USD. About half of this amount was paid by federal officials, the other half was given from regional budget. As result, further extension of St. Petersburg Metro network and realization of other city programs were postponed on few years.

According to initial plans, the full movement at Line 1 should to be restored in 2003, to the 300-anniversary of foundation of St. Petersburg. However, it was postponed on few months.

After few forced delays and stops of TBM "Victoria" due to technical problems, the construction of first tunnel was finished on May 5, 2003. The construction of second tunnel was started on August 27 and finished on November 27, 2003. The first testing train rode in new tunnels on May 26, 2004. On June 26, 2004, in the presence of Russian President Vladimir Putin, new tunnels were opened for exploitation of passenger trains. This problem became part of history. New tunnels became known as "caterpillars": it were built with rubber joints and able to oscillate together with soil.









ometro









ometro

*Ventilation mine 213-bis:*








ometro

*Sensors:*








ometro

*New tunnel - general view:*








ometro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The old (lower) tunnel:*








ometro

*Concrete plug in the old tunnel:*








ometro









ometro

*The installation of the system of signaling, centralization and blocking in the new tunnel:*








ometro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 5, 2012. The construction of the station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be opened in the end of December 2012:*








zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 5, 2012. The construction of the station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in the end of December 2012:*








zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## AlekseyVT

zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov









zeffirov


----------



## Woonsocket54

Is Sportivnaya station going to be accessible from both sides of the river? Is there going to be an underwater tunnel for pedestrian access?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is Sportivnaya station going to be accessible from both sides of the river?


Yes. Currently there is only one Metro station at Vasilyevsky Island - "Vasileostrovskaya" (Line 3; opened on November 3, 1967). But this station is very uncomfortable due to big overcrowding, its limited space and narrow exit. In addition, it needs in reconstruction. So, the closing of this station for reconstruction will lead to additional problems for the residents of Vasilyevsky Island. 

That's why additional exit from "Sportivnaya" station is needed to alleviate this problem.



Woonsocket54 said:


> Is there going to be an underwater tunnel for pedestrian access?


Yes, underwater tunnel with moving walkway (travelator). It will be first moving walkway in Russian Metro system.


----------



## geometarkv

I see long time ago that Moscow wanna demolish monorail.Did they demolsh it.


----------



## XAN_

geometarkv said:


> I see long time ago that Moscow wanna demolish monorail.Did they demolsh it.


No, they don't. It was a misunderstanding between transport authorities and journalists. Moscow monorail is a failure indeed, but currently there is no plans of closing it.


----------



## dars-dm

They said that they will not demolish monorail at least till 2015. After northern part of Line 10 is opened, they will decide the monorail fate. They are thinking of monorail privatization.


----------



## Woonsocket54

New trains in Nizhniy Novgorod were just introduced. 










http://metroblog.ru/post/4199/


----------



## shree711

The designs of these CIS and Russian metro systems look quite flashy and there's too much gold and marble!!!


----------



## XAN_

shree711 said:


> The designs of these CIS and Russian metro systems look quite flashy and there's too much gold and marble!!!


No gold was ever used in Moscow metro. Btw, should be these design discontinued, that would only result in 1 extra station per 50. :lol:


----------



## AlekseyVT

shree711 said:


> The designs of these CIS and Russian metro systems look quite flashy and there's too much gold and marble!!!


Light space and bright decorative materials are lead to soothing effect on the psychics of the passengers who coming down at the depth more than 60 meters every working day. That's why I prefer these Russian Metro stations than something like this:








Russos


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Good point! This one is Wien/Vienna right?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> ^^ Good point! This one is Wien/Vienna right?


Yes. If I not mistaken, it's "Karlsplatz" station (U1).


----------



## Nigel20

Looking very good.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*October 4, 2012. The construction of the trade store "Continent" where will be located vestibule of the Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"), which planned to be opened in the end of December 2012:*








AlexPiterForever

*Future entrance to the Metro station:*








AlexPiterForever

*Angular facade of the building:*








AlexPiterForever

*The facade of building at Salov Street:*








AlexPiterForever


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The main facade of building at the intersection of Bucharest Street and Salov Street:*








AlexPiterForever

*The facade of building at Bucharest Street:*








AlexPiterForever

*The southern part of building:*








AlexPiterForever

*The southern part of building:*








AlexPiterForever


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*October 7, 2012. The construction of the station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*








theftp

*Elevator:*








theftp

*Entrance to the station:*








theftp









theftp









theftp









theftp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Entrance to the vestibule:*








theftp









theftp









theftp









theftp









theftp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The mosaic portrait of Maxim Gorky near Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin:*








theftp

*The mounting of escalators:*








theftp









theftp









theftp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Escalator:*








theftp

*Elevator:*








theftp

*The platform of station:*








theftp

*The exit to Maxim Gorky Street:*








theftp









theftp









theftp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The way to the Metro bridge across Oka River:*








theftp

*The way in direction of future station "Operny Teatr" ("Opera Theatre"):*








theftp

*The way in direction of future station "Operny Teatr" ("Opera Theatre"):*








theftp









theftp

*The exit to Maxim Gorky Street:*








theftp


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*October 7, 2012. The presentation of PESA 120Na SWING tramcar (manufactured in July 2012) in Kaliningrad:*








Olegov

*Victory Square:*








Diesellok









Diesellok









Diesellok









Diesellok


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> These examples clearly show that we are not engaged renamings for geopolitical purposes. Unlike our "friends" in Czechoslovakia, Latvia, Poland, Georgia, etc. Feel the difference! Stop spread your political BS! :nono:


Then what was the purpose of the letter from the MID? I mean, to pick on Romania of all places. And the reason Bukharestskaya will not be renamed is NOT because it is stupid BUT because there's too little time and too much money involved in changing signs.


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> (in particular, almost all Russia-related names were renamed in Romanian cities during last two decades)


I don't want to delve too deeply into this sensitive issue, but to my understanding communist Romania did not have very close relations with the USSR so I doubt there were many objects named after Russia during the Ceausescu period. 

I do admit that stations named after Moscow were changed in Prague in 1990 and in Budapest last year. Paris metro, however, has never changed the name of Stalingrad metro station.

What I wonder is whether the MID guy who wrote that letter got Budapest confused with Bucharest, because it was in Budapest (Hungary) that there was a big hullabaloo last year about changing the name of Moscow Square to Szell Kalman Square (and concurrently changing the name of the M2 metro station named after the square):

http://www.politics.hu/20110429/bud...cow-square-name-change-initiated-by-farright/


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Then what was the purpose of the letter from the MID? I mean, to pick on Romania of all places.


This is a political request which is not likely to be satisfied.



Woonsocket54 said:


> And the reason Bukharestskaya will not be renamed is NOT because it is stupid BUT because there's too little time and too much money involved in changing signs.


Read again. Such proposals to rename this station were much earlier. In 1990s, they planned to name it "Ulitsa Salova" - "Salov Street" (Mikhail Salov was Soviet flyer, a Hero of Soviet Union, who participated in Soviet-Finnish War 1939-1940 and was killed in 1941 during Continuation War in Karelia). In 2009, then-Governor Valentina Matvienko supported the renaming of the station into "Metrostroyevskaya" ("Metro construction"), to commemorate 70 years of the "Metro construction" company in St. Petersburg, but activists were against it. The head of the Frunzensky District suggested renaming "Bukharestskaya" at the beginning of summer. The official proposed several options: "Yekaterininskaya" (for Catherine the Great), "Studencheskaya" (for students), "Profsoyuznaya" (for trade unions), "Institut Profsoyuzov" (institute of trade unions).

However, all these proposals were rejected because 8.45-km long Bucharest Street (near which this Metro station located) is important transport magistral in this district and second longest street in whole city. Speaking in general, four future Metro stations planned to be built at the intersections of Bucharest Street with other streets/avenues.

And St. Petersburg Deputy Governor totally right - if we do not renamed it earlier, what sense to do it three months before opening? There always should be a "point of no return" in such matters.



Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't want to delve too deeply into this sensitive issue, but to my understanding communist Romania did not have very close relations with the USSR so I doubt there were many objects named after Russia during the Ceausescu period.
> 
> I do admit that stations named after Moscow were changed in Prague in 1990 and in Budapest last year. Paris metro, however, has never changed the name of Stalingrad metro station.


Renaming of streets, squares and stations is a personal matter of each city. I just want to mentioned that it is not in the Russian traditions of recent decades to do it after change of geopolitical allies. It was Soviet tradition, it's tendency in Eastern Europe, but not in present-day Russia.



Woonsocket54 said:


> What I wonder is whether the MID guy who wrote that letter got Budapest confused with Bucharest, because it was in Budapest (Hungary) that there was a big hullabaloo last year about changing the name of Moscow Square to Szell Kalman Square (and concurrently changing the name of the M2 metro station named after the square).


I don't even think that this guy knows about this fact. And even if he know, I don't sure that it's so important for Foreign Ministry.

The reality is that today Russian politicians have bad diplomatic relations with Romania (concerning NATO anti-missle defense, Moldovian issue, Georgian relations, etc). There are no such problems with Hungary. I can't say that Russian diplomatic relations with Hungary are excellent, but it's much better than with Romanian politicans. That's real reason for their letter.


----------



## AlekseyVT

AlekseyVT said:


> The reality is that today Russian politicians have bad diplomatic relations with Romania (concerning NATO anti-missle defense, Moldovian issue, Georgian relations, etc). There are no such problems with Hungary. I can't say that Russian diplomatic relations with Hungary are excellent, but it's much better than with Romanian politicans. That's real reason for their letter.





AlekseyVT said:


> The head of the Frunzensky District suggested renaming "Bukharestskaya" at the beginning of summer. The official proposed several options: "Yekaterininskaya" (for Catherine the Great), "Studencheskaya" (for students), *"Profsoyuznaya" (for trade unions), "Institut Profsoyuzov" (institute of trade unions).*
> 
> "The Moscow News"


As it was found, there happened real detective story. One Rector of Institute of Trade Unions wanted to name station in the honour of own institute. With the help of his friend (a little-known Deputy of State Duma), they sent a request to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs about the character of interstate relations between Russia and Romania. First Deputy Foreign Minister Andrey Denisov (who is also friend of Rector) wrote answer about actual problems in these relations. It's dated August, i.e. before recent parliamentary elections in Georgia (at which Saakashvili lost):
http://www.subwaytalks.ru/download/file.php?id=24988&mode=view

Thus, the official letter from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is no more than personal correspondence of the two deputies, which does not contain any real demands or official requests to rename station.

As result, there happened absurd tragi-comic story in the spirit of yellow press.

Yesterday Governor of St. Petersburg officially confirmed that station will not renamed.

Case closed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*October 18, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" ("Aircraft Manufacturing"), which planned to be opened on May 9, 2013:*








business-gazeta









business-gazeta









business-gazeta









business-gazeta









business-gazeta


----------



## Rail_Serbia

AlekseyVT said:


> As it was found, there happened real detective story. One Rector of Institute of Trade Unions wanted to name station in the honour of own institute. With the help of his friend (a little-known Deputy of State Duma), they sent a request to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs about the character of interstate relations between Russia and Romania. First Deputy Foreign Minister Andrey Denisov (who is also friend of Rector) wrote answer about actual problems in these relations. It's dated August, i.e. before recent parliamentary elections in Georgia (at which Saakashvili lost):
> http://www.subwaytalks.ru/download/file.php?id=24988&mode=view
> 
> Thus, the official letter from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is no more than personal correspondence of the two deputies, which does not contain any real demands or official requests to rename station.
> 
> As result, there happened absurd tragi-comic story in the spirit of yellow press.
> 
> Yesterday Governor of St. Petersburg officially confirmed that station will not renamed.
> 
> Case closed.


When I was in Russia in 2008. one of my impresions was that there was no "anti-communist" vandalism, with removing the monuments and changing the names of streets and squers, which is usual for the most of post socialistic states. 

Proposed name "Bukarestkaya" is maybe related with some historic good relationships between Russian and Romanian people, and it would be shame to use the politics in this moment of history to spoil some good traditions. After 20 years, political relationships between Russia and Romania will be much deferent, and some turist from Romania, when he/she comes to SPB will se "ooou, that is Bukarestskaya station...". Why some polititions are so stupid to spoil everything?


----------



## alekssa1

There is Bukharestskaya st. where the station is located. There are no plans to rename the street as far as this name has history. The street name itself is a good tribute to Romania, and it won't be changed.
Unlike the Bukharestskaya st., the metro station is a *NEW* object and it can be named however they like, by the name of nearby street (as it was planned) or somehow else.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*The construction of three Metro stations, which planned to be opened on May 9, 2013.*

*Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" ("Aircraft Manufacturing"):*








Сергей Елагин

*Entrance to the station:*








Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The readiness of station is 90%:*








Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Severny Vokzal" ("Northern Rail Terminal"), former name - "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"):*








Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Yäşlek"/"Yunost" ("Youth"), former name - "Dekabristov" ("Decembrists"):*








Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Moskovsky (Moscow) Market with trade store "Tubeteika" on the background:*








Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин









Сергей Елагин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*October 24, 2012. The first train at the Metro station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky"), which planned to be opened on November 4, 2012:*








NN









NN









NN









Link









NN









NN









NN


----------



## Woonsocket54

I think this might have been discussed before, but what are the travel patterns of the new NN metro?

Gorkovskaya-Burevestnik and Moskovksaya-Park Kultury
OR
Park Kultury-Gorkovskaya and Burevestnik-Moskovskaya
OR something else?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I think this might have been discussed before, but what are the travel patterns of the new NN metro?
> 
> Gorkovskaya-Burevestnik and Moskovksaya-Park Kultury
> OR
> Park Kultury-Gorkovskaya and Burevestnik-Moskovskaya
> OR something else?


Of course, "Park Kultury"-"Gorkovskaya" and "Burevestnik"-"Moskovskaya". In this case, a much larger number of passengers will be able to ride by Metro to the right bank of the Oka River without transfer to other line.


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^

*+ pair of video clips*


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> Of course, "Park Kultury"-"Gorkovskaya" and "Burevestnik"-"Moskovskaya". In this case, a much larger number of passengers will be able to ride by Metro to the right bank of the Oka River without transfer to other line.


If there is capacity to have Gorkovskaya station serve both lines, why shouldn't they take advantage of it?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> If there is capacity to have Gorkovskaya station serve both lines, why shouldn't they take advantage of it?


I don't understand. Within a few years, "Gorkovskaya" will be the only station on the right bank of Oka River (near historical centre of Nizhny Novgorod). That's why it will be very overcrowded. Do you propose to increase the intervals between trains at each line? :nuts::nuts::nuts:

And why need to do it, if they already have transfer station "Moskovskaya" with two platforms and four tracks?


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> I don't understand. Within a few years, "Gorkovskaya" will be the only station on the right bank of Oka River (near historical centre of Nizhny Novgorod). That's why it will be very overcrowded. Do you propose to increase the intervals between trains at each line? :nuts::nuts::nuts:
> 
> And why need to do it, if they already have transfer station "Moskovskaya" with two platforms and four tracks?


I withdraw my proposal. It seems that it is actually impossible for there to be a direct Burevestnik-Gorkovskaya train as only the inside tracks at Moskovskaya link to the metro bridge over the Oka. Presumably, the outside tracks will one day continue north to the Volga.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Presumably, the outside tracks will one day continue north to the Volga.


As part of preparations to FIFA World Cup 2018, second line will be extended in direction to future stadium with two new stations - "Strelka" ("Spit") and "Volga". It's almost a sure thing.









Link


----------



## Burevestnik

01.11.2012. Metro in Nizhniy Novgorod


----------



## Burevestnik




----------



## Burevestnik




----------



## Burevestnik




----------



## Burevestnik




----------



## Burevestnik

Фотографии взяты отсюда:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760104&page=258


----------



## AlekseyVT

Thank you, *Burevestnik!* Good photos!


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOOD*

*November 4, 2012. The celebration of Day of People’s Unity in Russia. 400 years ago Moscow was liberated from Polish-Lithuanian occupants.*






*May 20, 2011. Heritage tramcar at People's Unity Square. Monument to Citizen Kuzma Minin and Prince Dmitry Pozharsky in the centre of square (nearly exact copy of the Moscow's monument near the St. Basil Cathedral on Red Square):*








TatroNik555

*The historical site - Nativity of St. John the Baptist Church. Here in 1611 local meat trader Kuzma Minin appealed to the people of Nizhny Novgorod to raise a Volunteer Army against the Polish-Lithuanian aggressors. It led to creation of Volunteer Army, cleaning of the Moscow and other Russian cities from Polish-Lithuanian occupants in 1612, end of the "Time of Troubles" and the establishment the rule of the Romanov Dynasty in 1613:*








TatroNik555

*"Proclamation of Kuzma Minin on the Nizhny Novgorod square" (1896). The famous picture of Konstantin Makovsky (1839-1915) which was made for the All-Russia Industrial and Art Exhibition 1896 in Nizhny Novgorod:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOOD METRO*

*November 4, 2012. The official long-awaited opening of Metro station "Gorkovskaya" ("Maxim Gorky") - the first Metro station at the right bank of Oka River. After many years of waiting, tomorrow it will be finally opened for passengers :cheers::cheers::cheers:*








Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The special Metro train "Kuzma Minin" at "Gorkovskaya" station:*








KP









KP









KP









KP


----------



## AlekseyVT

niann

*The saloon of Metro train "Kuzma Minin":*








niann

*New scheme of Nizhny Novgorod Metro:*








niann

*Metro driver-instructor Alexey Klimov with a symbolic key to the new metro station "Gorkovskaya":*








niann

*After opening of new Metro station, there happened final formation of two Metro lines in Nizhny Novgorod:*








niann


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The station is named after great Russian writer Maxim Gorky (1868-1936), who was born in Nizhny Novgorod. From 1932 to 1990, the city was known as Gorky in his honour:*








niann

*The mosaic panels with images of Nizhny Novgorod:*








niann









niann

*The symbolic token for passage to the new Metro station:*








niann

*The escalators:*








niann


----------



## AlekseyVT

*First passengers at new station:*








niann









niann

*City officials:*








niann









niann

*Deputy Governor Anton Averin (left) and Head of City Administration Oleg Kondrashov (right):*








niann









niann


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 2, 2012. The restoring of trolleybus network at Gorky Street:*








Антон triangel

*November 2, 2012. The restoring of trolleybus network at Gorky Street:*








Антон triangel

*November 2, 2012. The restoring of trolleybus network at Gorky Street:*








Антон triangel


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 4, 2012. The vestibule of "Gorkovskaya" station:*








vegorv

*As result of opening of this Metro station, historical centre of city at right bank of Oka River will be linked with bedroom areas, industrial zones and transport junctions at left bank:*








vegorv









vegorv

*The arrival of official delegation led by Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Region Valery Shantsev:*








vegorv









vegorv


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"). After opening of "Gorkovskaya", the total number of stations will increase from 13 to 15 - "Moskovskaya" will be used as transfer station in the full sense of this word. The length of Nizhny Novgorod Metro is 18.9 km. It's third largest Metro system in Russia:*








vegorv









vegorv









vegorv

*The special train "Kuzma Minin":*








vegorv









vegorv


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 11, 2012. The construction of exits from "Aviastroitelnaya" station:*








Topoliok









Topoliok









Topoliok









Topoliok


----------



## vladygark

Thx very much Aleksey, you are doing a fine job. kay:

I have a question though: aren't they supposed to open 3 metro stations in Kazan next year? Also, can you tell, are there any further plans for metro construction in Nizhny Novgorod after opening of Gorkovskaya till 2018?


----------



## AlekseyVT

vladygark said:


> Thx very much Aleksey, you are doing a fine job. kay:


Thanks, I'm glad to hear it 



vladygark said:


> I have a question though: aren't they supposed to open 3 metro stations in Kazan next year?


Yes, but they started the construction of tunnels from north to the south. That is why at this moment, the northern part of future section is more ready than its southern part. It's mean that northern "Aviastroitelnaya" is in high level of readiness, "Severny Vokzal" - in medium level of readiness and "Yäşlek" - in low level of readiness. That's why there was no big necessary to visit "Yäşlek" - at this moment this station is still far from being completed.



vladygark said:


> Also, can you tell, are there any further plans for metro construction in Nizhny Novgorod after opening of Gorkovskaya till 2018?


First of all, they need to complete construction of deadends for turnover of trains beyond "Moskovskaya" station. It necessary for full separation of Avtozavodskaya and Sormovskaya lines. Currently whole Metro network operates by "fork" principle. As result, time intervals between trains at Sormovskaya Line 2 became very big (more than 10 minutes).

After this, as part of preparations for FIFA World Cup 2018, they plans to extend Sormovskaya Line (blue line) in direction to the future stadium. There will be built station "Strelka" ("Spit") at the confluence of Volga and Oka Rivers. Probably, they also will be able to open "Volga" station before the start of World Cup.









Urbanrail


----------



## vladygark

As I have come to understand, there are no immediate plans for further construction on the right bank of the Oka river in NiNo (stations "Operniy Teatr" and "Sennaya ploshchad"), "Sormovskaya" line is now considered to be a priority due to WC 2018 and the location of the future stadium, yes?


----------



## AlekseyVT

vladygark said:


> As I have come to understand, there are no immediate plans for further construction on the right bank of the Oka river in NiNo (stations "Operniy Teatr" and "Sennaya ploshchad")...


Such plans exist. These stations are really necessary - for next few years "Gorkovskaya" will be very overcrowded because it's only station on the right bank of Oka River. They plan to start construction of these stations after the World Cup 2018.



vladygark said:


> .. "Sormovskaya" line is now considered to be a priority due to WC 2018 and the location of the future stadium, yes?


Right. In addition, there is one important moment. Four years ago, the federal government has refused to co-finance Metro construction in Russian cities. Therefore, at this moment Metro is being built only on the money from the regional and municipal budgets. Nevertheless, federal government can continue co-funding on selective principle, as part of the preparation of cities for large events. For example, Omsk authorities gets federal money for preparations to celebrations of 300-anniversary of city foundation in 2016. Kazan authorities gets big credits for preparations to Summer Universiade 2013 and later - to World Cup 2018.

As World Cup 2018 is some kind of image project for Russian government, there are big chances that they also will give money for extension of Sormovskaya Line to future stadium.


----------



## vladygark

Hopefully now with the opening of Gorkovskaya station passenger flow in NiNo metro will rise considerably, so the city will be able to cut operation costs per passenger and to make metro financially viable, which would release necessary funding for further metro construction. 

Thx again Aleksey, and keep up the great work.


----------



## svg1

bud44750 said:


> Thanks for the link, I'll pursue it further. I too would love to see it run again


Track Heaven and Earth. 
Photo - Jakov Titenok. http://transphoto.ru/photo/546229/#last


----------



## AlekseyVT

I'm forgot to add - after opening of "Gorkovskaya" station, Nizhny Novgorod Metro moved from 4th to 3rd position in the list of longest Russian Metro systems and from 10th to 9th position in the list of longest post-Soviet Metro systems.

*THE METRO SYSTEMS OF THE POST-SOVIET STATES:*
*1. Moscow, Russia - 308.7 km; 186 stations (first stations were opened in 1935, the last station - in 2012);
2. Saint Petersburg, Russia - 110.3 km; 65 stations (1955-2011);*
3. Kyiv, Ukraine - 66.1 km; 51 stations (1960-2012);
4. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 38.1 km; 29 stations (1975-2010);
5. Toshkent, Uzbekistan - 37.5 km; 29 stations (1977-2001);
6. Minsk, Belarus - 35.5 km; 28 stations (1984-2012);
7. Baku, Azerbaijan - 34.6 km; 23 stations (1967-2011);
8. Tbilisi, Georgia - 26.4 km; 22 stations (1966-2000);
*9. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia - 18.9 km; 14 stations (1985-2012);
10. Novosibirsk, Russia - 15.9 km; 13 stations (1986-2010);*
11. Yerevan, Armenia - 13.4 km; 10 stations (1981-1996);
*12. Yekaterinburg, Russia - 12.7 km; 9 stations (1991-2012);
13. Kazan, Russia - 11.1 km; 7 stations (2005-2010);
14. Samara, Russia - 10.3 km; 9 stations (1987-2007);*
15. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 7.8 km; 6 stations (1995-1995);
16. Almaty, Kazakhstan - 7.6 km; 7 stations (2011-2011).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG TRAM*

*November 12, 2012. The testing of prototype 71-409 tramcar in Yekaterinburg at turnover ring "Kushvinskaya" in Yekaterinburg:*








Капитан

*November 12, 2012. The testing of prototype 71-409 tramcar in Yekaterinburg at turnover ring "Kushvinskaya" in Yekaterinburg:*








Капитан

*November 12, 2012. The prototype 71-409 tramcar turns from Sinyayev Street to Red Urals Street:*








Капитан


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*November 13, 2012. The construction of the Metro stations "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ) and "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened in late-December 2012:*






*The plan for further extension of Line 5 for 2013-2016. It includes construction of three Metro stations - "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue"), "Dunayskaya" ("Danube") and "Shushary" - as well as Metro depot "Yuzhnoye" ("Southern"). The station "Dunayskaya" will be shallow station with side platforms, "Shushary" will be ground-level station of closed-type with side platforms - all this is non-typical for St. Petersburg Metro. In addition, the section between "Shushary" and "Dunayskaya" will be built with using of one TBM "Herrenknecht" with larger diameter. Instead of two tunnels with standard diameter, there will be built one larger tunnel for two ways.*









Константин Филиппов


----------



## apinamies

Other metro systems besides Moscow and St Petersburg are surprisingly short in Russia. Even Helsinki metro would be third longest in Russia.


----------



## AlekseyVT

apinamies said:


> Other metro systems besides Moscow and St Petersburg are surprisingly short in Russia.


What surprises? In Soviet times, the government funded the construction of Metro systems in few Soviet republics (apart from Russia). The mass construction of Metros in other Russian cities began only in 1980s. These Metros were opened shortly before the Soviet collapse. Shortly since opening, funding for Metro construction has been reduced dramatically due to macroeconomic problems which followed after Soviet collapse. The major part of regional Metro systems in Nizhny Novgorod, Novosibirsk, Samara and Yekaterinburg was built in Soviet times.



apinamies said:


> Even Helsinki metro would be third longest in Russia.


And why this surprise you? Helsinki Metro is sole subway system in Finland. Therefore, it's more easier for Finnish officials to fund construction of one Metro system, not eight.


----------



## Kot Behemot

I'd add that the way the metro systems are built in Russia is more expensive and slower than in other places. Going deep and building central platform stations makes substantial difference. Also, Russian stations are by volume quite larger than those in Helsinki metro.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

What do you mean by slower? Construction or commercial speed of trains?


----------



## Kot Behemot

_Night City Dream_ said:


> What do you mean by slower? Construction or commercial speed of trains?


Construction ofc. 
Commercial speed is quite fine as it is.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

He means construction speed is much slower. But in this sense, why do you than keep on working like this? I find those museum-like stations in Moscow (well the newly built ones) quite unnecessary! I think it is stupid to build so expensive stations in Moscow, while all other Russian cities are having very big problems with constructing their metro networks.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Andrej_LJ said:


> He means construction speed is much slower. But in this sense, why do you than keep on working like this? I find those museum-like stations in Moscow (well the newly built ones) quite unnecessary!


You offer to blow up these stations? 



Andrej_LJ said:


> I think it is stupid to build so expensive stations in Moscow, while all other Russian cities are having very big problems with constructing their metro networks.


Your post is totally incorrect. First, Moscow officials finance Metro construction from own (city) budget. They do not get money from the federal budget, and the reduction of financing of Metro construction in Moscow can not help to the Metro construction in Russian regions. Secondly, the decoration of stations costs no more than 2% of the total construction. This means that if you plan to built 50 stations and will not waste money on its artistic decoration, you can build one more station. Third, the last opened Metro stations in Moscow (and future station according to existing projects) are very far from the concept of station-palaces. There are no any mosaics, sculptures, etc. - just pure utilitarianism. Moreover, recently open Metro stations in other Russian cities are much more decorated.

For comparison, there are last Moscow Metro stations.

*"Borisovo" (2011):*








Битцевский панк

*"Shipilovskaya" (2011):*








Битцевский панк

*"Zyablikovo" (2011):*








Igor Vanin

*"Novokosino" (2012):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Here are Metro stations in other Russian cities, which were opened in last two years. It's very naive to think that cost of decoration materials is comparable with cost of construction of tunnels, escalators, vestibules, Metro bridges, power systems of station, etc.

*"Kozya Sloboda", Kazan (2010):*








Askario

*"Obvodny Kanal", Saint Petersburg (2010):*








Dj Fonar

*"Botanicheskaya", Yekaterinburg (2011):*








AlMax

*"Admiralteyskaya", Saint Petersburg (2011):*








Битцевский панк

*"Chkalovskaya", Yekaterinburg (2012):*








Ekburg

*"Gorkovskaya", Nizhny Novgorod (2012):*








s1rus

*"Bukharestskaya", Saint Petersburg (2012):*








Ignat Chernyaev

*"Mezhdunarodnaya", Saint Petersburg (2012):*








Ignat Chernyaev


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Andrej_LJ said:


> He means construction speed is much slower. But in this sense, why do you than keep on working like this? I find those museum-like stations in Moscow (well the newly built ones) quite unnecessary! I think it is stupid to build so expensive stations in Moscow, while all other Russian cities are having very big problems with constructing their metro networks.


The point is that the cost of decoration is a tiny part of the total amount of costs per line. For the most part, communication infrastructure is a challenge when building Moscow metro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG TRAM*

*71-631-02*

*November 14, 2012. New bidirectional tramcar 71-631-02 №7400 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) near tram depot №7 in St. Petersburg:*








Dissident

*November 14, 2012. Testing of new bidirectional tramcar 71-631-02 №7400 at Kherson Street:*








misa

*November 14, 2012. Testing of new bidirectional tramcar 71-631-02 №7400 at Kherson Street:*








misa

*November 16, 2012. The presentation of new bidirectional tramcar 71-631-02 №7400 for journalists at terminal station "Tram depot №7":*








Роман Агатипов


----------



## Woonsocket54

Publication of new St Petersburg metro map was met with huge pride and anticipation by every living soul in the city, anxious to see M6 come to fruition within the next few years.

http://metroblog.ru/post/4245/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*November 25, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ), which planned to be opened on December 27, 2012:*








iksdi

*The escalators of station:*








iksdi

*Metro tunnels:*








iksdi









iksdi


----------



## AlekseyVT

iksdi









iksdi

*The light fixtures at station:*








iksdi


----------



## Kot Behemot

Nice update, but it doesn't look like month of works left.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Kot Behemot said:


> Nice update, but it doesn't look like month of works left.


I know, you look at that and think how can they finish that station in three weeks? But don't forget that Tajiks are very hard-working productive people. Myakinino station in Moscow went from a construction site to a finished product literally overnight.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Kot Behemot said:


> Nice update, but it doesn't look like month of works left.


Don't worry, brother! Everything will be OK :rock:

I saw a lot of Metro stations which were in lower level of readiness one month before appointed date of opening. But, as it was said in Soviet times: "Party said - _We need it!_, Komsomol answered - _Will be done!_" 

If there would no problems with the supply of escalator parts, these stations could be opened in August. So, builders got extra four months for preparations. Now escalators are installed, facing works at stations were mainly completed long time ago. So, the three remaining weeks is more than enough for completion of rest part of works.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 4, 2012. The first train at the new segment of Line 5 of the St. Petersburg Metro (testing trip) :cheers:*


----------



## vladygark

Aleksey, what is the current situation with Vagonmash factory, is it still alive, is there a chance that we shall see "Neva" in St. Peterburg metro anytime soon? I really like "Neva", hate to see it going down the hill. :no:


----------



## AlekseyVT

vladygark said:


> Aleksey, what is the current situation with Vagonmash factory, is it still alive....


It's almost dead.



vladygark said:


> ... is there a chance that we shall see "Neva" in St. Peterburg metro anytime soon? I really like "Neva", hate to see it going down the hill. :no:


If I understood correctly, in August 2012 they won contest and should to supply 54 "Neva" wagons in 2012-2014 (including 12 wagons in 2012). In order to meet the deadline, the first 12 wagons will be built by "Škoda Works" in Czech Republic. The next 42 wagons will be built on the base of Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory.

However, how I read, now they have problems with supply of first 12 wagons in 2012. So, if these wagons will not supplied in time, the contract can be canceled. It will mean the end of "Neva" project.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*Metro builders from Barcelona to participate in building metro line in Yekaterinburg*

_November 27, 2012 17:57 Moscow Time_

Metro builders from Barcelona will participate in building a metro line in Yekaterinburg in the Urals.

According to the city administration, it has chosen the Spanish version as the optimal construction, a two-way tunnel with a diameter of 12.5 meters where trains travel in different directions one over another.

Compared to the classical version, this method is linked with less excavation and engineering communications.

The metro line will be commissioned in 2018, ahead of the FIFA World Cup matches in the city in 2018.

Voice of Russia, TASS


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 2012. Some more photos from future stations which planned to be opened on December 27, 2012:*








Relax

*"Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest") station:*








Relax

*The vestibule of "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International") station, preparations for installation of turnstiles:*








Relax

*Icarus:*








Relax

*The platform of station:*








Relax









Relax


----------



## AlekseyVT

Relax









Relax

*Atlas supports the terrestrial globe:*








Relax









Relax









Relax









Relax


----------



## Falubaz

I love all these mozaiks on Petersburg metro stations!


----------



## suburbicide

AlekseyVT said:


> *ST. PETERSBURG METRO*
> 
> *December 2012. Some more photos from future stations which planned to be opened on December 27, 2012:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax


Third rail on the platform side -- is this standard in St.Petersburg?


----------



## AlekseyVT

suburbicide said:


> Third rail on the platform side -- is this standard in St.Petersburg?


Of course.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 9, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ), which planned to be opened on December 27, 2012:*








sokolos

*The torch-shaped light fixtures:*








sokolos

*The central hall of station:*








sokolos

*The side platform:*








sokolos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

A Moscow trolleybus interior.


----------



## Woonsocket54

any news from glorious nation of Tatarstan?

Some had said Kazan Airtrain was supposed to start rolling today...

http://m.prokazan.ru/newsv2/67449.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Are you Russian?


----------



## AlekseyVT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Are you Russian?


About two years ago, I had a "hot" discussion with him regarding to project of Omsk Metro. We both were a little angry 



Woonsocket54 said:


> слушай, чувак. чего ты подумал что я американец? перестань нести чушь.
> 
> И всем понятно что америкосы тут не причем. Ты наверно веришь тому что читал в комсомолке, что природные пожары в Россие это из за американских экспериментов в Аляске.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*The project of second Metro line:*





*KAZAN METRO*

*December 11, 2012. The small fire at the future Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya":*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD FUNICULAR*

*The project of the rebuilding of Kremlin Funicular (operated in 1896-1919 and in 1923-1928):*








nn-today









nn-today









nn-today









nn-today









progorodnn


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> any news from glorious nation of Tatarstan?
> 
> Some had said Kazan Airtrain was supposed to start rolling today...


Probably, it will be opened tomorrow during visit of First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov and Minister of Sport, Tourism and Youth policy Vitaly Mutko.


----------



## vladygark

AlekseyVT said:


> *YEKATERINBURG METRO*
> 
> *The project of second Metro line:*


A huge surprise! :shocked:


----------



## vartal

vladygark said:


> A huge surprise! :shocked:


Это пока ещё не сюрпрайз, а только некая концепция, которая не факт, что станет реальной.


----------



## vladygark

vartal said:


> Это пока ещё не сюрпрайз, а только некая концепция, которая не факт, что станет реальной.


Honestly speaking I'm not sure I understand the point of this concept (or potential concept). If Yekaterinburg doesn't have the money and/or time to build second line by Russian standards in time for WC2018, they should probably follow Sofia's example and build single two-way 12-diameter tunnel. It would be first-time in Russia, yes, but personally I can't see anything wrong with this. :dunno:









Source: http://forum.gtsofia.info/index.php?action=profile;u=2


----------



## AlekseyVT

vladygark said:


> Honestly speaking I'm not sure I understand the point of this concept (or potential concept). If Yekaterinburg doesn't have the money and/or time to build second line by Russian standards in time for WC2018, they should probably follow Sofia's example and build single two-way 12-diameter tunnel. It would be first-time in Russia, yes, but personally I can't see anything wrong with this. :dunno:


I already posted the article about this project.



AlekseyVT said:


> *YEKATERINBURG METRO*
> 
> *Metro builders from Barcelona to participate in building metro line in Yekaterinburg*
> 
> _November 27, 2012 17:57 Moscow Time_
> 
> Metro builders from Barcelona will participate in building a metro line in Yekaterinburg in the Urals.
> 
> According to the city administration, it has chosen the Spanish version as the optimal construction, a two-way tunnel with a diameter of 12.5 meters where trains travel in different directions one over another.
> 
> Compared to the classical version, this method is linked with less excavation and engineering communications.
> 
> The metro line will be commissioned in 2018, ahead of the FIFA World Cup matches in the city in 2018.
> 
> Voice of Russia, TASS


As I heard, construction of Barcelona Metro Line 9/10 was suspended as result of economic recession in EU and particularly in Spain. That's why Yekaterinburg officials decided to use Barcelona method for Metro construction.

However, without necessary funding from federal budget, it's impossible to build second Metro line in Yekaterinburg in near future regardless of the chosen method of construction - standart Russian, Barcelona-like or Sofia-like methods.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN AEROEXPRESS*

*November 7, 2012. The opening of new Terminal 1A of Kazan Airport for domestic flights (at English):*





*December 15, 2012. The official opening of new Terminal 1A of Kazan Airport for international flights:*








kukmor

*The presentation of Siemens Desiro Rus ("Swallow Bird") for Kazan Aeroexpress:*








tatar-inform

*Future schedule of Aeroexpress trains:*








tatar-inform

*Currently this train is passing Russian certification. The testing of train planned to be finished in January 2013:*








tatar-inform

*Kazan Aeroexpress planned to be opened for passengers in the first quarter of 2013:*








tatar-inform

*The capacity of 5-car trains is 453 seats, maximum speed - 160 km/h:*








tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The length of Aeroexpress route - 26 km; the planned time of trip - 20 minutes:*








tatar-inform

*Moving walkway:*








tatar-inform

*The opening of new terminal:*








tatar-inform

*The old terminal 1 is closed for reconstruction, it planned to be opened in May-June 2013 before the start of 2013 Summer Universiade:*








tatar-inform

*Russian authorities:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*First Deputy Prime Minister of Russia Igor Shuvalov:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform

*President of Tatarstan Rustam Minnikhanov:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## Woonsocket54

which stations in downtown Kazan will Airtrain serve, and will there be a direct connection between Airtrain and metro?


----------



## Falubaz

The schedule is rather pretty poor. With a huge gap in the middle of the day. Is that so due to few flights at that time? i checked and the airport has around 1million of pax in a year.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> which stations in downtown Kazan will Airtrain serve


The complex of Central Rail Terminal in Kazan (which is on reconstructing now).



Woonsocket54 said:


> .... and will there be a direct connection between Airtrain and metro?


No, it will not.



Falubaz said:


> The schedule is rather pretty poor. With a huge gap in the middle of the day. Is that so due to few flights at that time? i checked and the airport has around 1million of pax in a year.


It's because there is no separate railway line from Kazan Rail Terminal to Airport. In Russia, Aeroexpress is using existing rail ways. During middle of day, these rail ways will be using for ordinary rail transportation.

*Main buiding of Central Rail Terminal in Kazan:*








andrey k









andrey k









andrey k

*The building for suburban trains:*








Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Aeroexpress station near Airport:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## Falubaz

^^'near' airport? How far is it from the station to terminal?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Falubaz said:


> ^^'near' airport? How far is it from the station to terminal?


I was inaccurate, I meant "Aeroexpress station in the Airport, which linked with the building of new terminal".









prokazan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 15, 2012. Few more photos from official opening:*








Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров


----------



## AlekseyVT

Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Рустем Кадыров









Герцог Игторн


----------



## Woonsocket54

Aeroexpress is nice, but I don't understand why they won't route it through Kazan North terminal, where a metro station is being built, and why Tatar Cyrillic instead of Tatar Latin was used as on the metro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Aeroexpress is nice, but I don't understand why they won't route it through Kazan North terminal, where a metro station is being built...


Both options had own pros and cons. Central Rail Terminal is located in the city center and has better access for ground transport. Northern Terminal is not close from city centre, and majority of residents would be forced to ride by hook-shaped route to reach Airport (which located 26-28 kilometers south-southeast of city).



Woonsocket54 said:


> and why Tatar Cyrillic instead of Tatar Latin was used as on the metro.


Because Kazan is a city of Russian Federation, not United States! In Russia, we historically use Cyrillic alphabet.

Cyrillic alphabet is using in Tatarstan since 1939. On September 15, 1999 Parliament of Tatarstan adopted the law "On the Restoration of the Tatar alphabet based on Latin", which came into force on September 1, 2001.

On January 15, 2002 the State Duma of the Russian Federation introduced an amendment to the Federal Law "On the languages ​​of the peoples of Russia", which established that Cyrillic should be sole graphic basis for official language ​​of Russian Federation and all official languages of the Republics of Russian Federation.

On November 16, 2004 Constitutional Court of the Russian Federation recognized the right of the federal body of the legislature power to establish graphic basis for official languages of the peoples of Russia ​​on the base of Cyrillic alphabet. Thus, the attempts of Tatar authorities to translate Tatar alphabet from Cyrillic to Latin were rejected. Since December 28, 2004 the law "On the Restoration of the Tatar alphabet based on Latin" no longer valid according to decision of Supreme Court of Republic of Tatarstan.


----------



## alekssa1

AlekseyVT said:


> Because Kazan is a city of Russian Federation, not United States!





AlekseyVT said:


> Рустем Кадыров


Are you sure? English is bold here and placed above Russian and Tatar


----------



## AlekseyVT

alekssa1 said:


> Are you sure? English is bold here and placed above Russian and Tatar


He asked about Tatar inscriptions (like Казанга Аэроэкспресс) - why it's written on Tatar Cyrillic, not Tatar Latin? I answered that according to Federal Law, Cyrillic should be only graphic basis for alphabets of all official languages of Republics of Russia.

Of course, all inscriptions in international airports should be duplicated on English.


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> Both options had own pros and cons. Central Rail Terminal is located in the city center and has better access for ground transport. Northern Terminal is not close from city centre, and majority of residents would be forced to ride by hook-shaped route to reach Airport (which located 26-28 kilometers south-southeast of city).


Since the airport is on the south side of town, perhaps they could have had an Aeroexpress station at Ametyevo? I don't know how the rails around Kazan are laid out, but you have to agree it's ridiculous that the Aeroexpress does not connect to the metro, which is quickly becoming the city's main transport artery.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I don't know how the rails around Kazan are laid out, but you have to agree it's ridiculous that the Aeroexpress does not connect to the metro, which is quickly becoming the city's main transport artery.


But Kazan is not Moscow, and Metro is still not cover all large-populated districts. Kazan Metro does not have largest passenger traffic compared with ground transport. Many people still uses ground transport to reach Metro station. That's why don't need to be fully-oriented on Metro in current situation.



Woonsocket54 said:


> Since the airport is on the south side of town, perhaps they could have had an Aeroexpress station at Ametyevo?


Well, unfortunately, I never been in Kazan and I don't know all nuances exactly. That's why it's some difficult for me to write about this situation. 

I can only add that we had mini-voting at Russian section of SSC, and majority of forumers voted for Central Terminal (53 votes) than for Ametyevo (25 votes) or Northern Terminal (21 votes). Not all people who took part in this voting were Kazan residents, although....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1228439&page=26


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*December 17, 2012. Toruń Street in Bydgoszcz (Poland). The testing of PESA 121NaK - the first 100% low-floor tramcar for Russian city (expected in Kaliningrad on December 21, 2012):*








Piotr Tomasik

*December 17, 2012. Railway Station Street in Bydgoszcz (Poland):*








Piotr Tomasik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 18, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








sokolos

*Escalators:*








sokolos

*The side platform:*








sokolos









sokolos









sokolos


----------



## AlekseyVT

sokolos









sokolos









sokolos

*Titmouse:*








sokolos









sokolos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW TRAM*

*"Uralvagonzavod" and "Bombardier" to provide the city of Moscow with 120 express trams*

_14.12.2012 — News_

SVERDLOVSK REGION

The "Uralvagonzavod" research and production corporation, OJSC, along with the Canadian engineering firm "Bombardier", will produce 120 express trams for the city of Moscow by April 1, 2015. The contract, which is worth 8.46 billion rubles, was won after a request for tenders.

The first shipments of tram cars will be manufactured at Bombardier's facilities, but in the future their production will be launched in Russia.

UVZ's press office told "RusBusinessNews" that it is expected that trams will be assembled in 2013 from a number of Bombardier's recent models at the facilities of the Ural Transport Machinery Plant, OJSC (a subsidiary of "Uralvagonzavod"), which specializes in the production of such products. The parties expect to eventually localize 50% of the production in Russia.

http://www.rusbiznews.com/news/n1504.html









Metroblog









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG TRAM*

*December 17, 2012. The first BKM 84300М (AKSM-843) tramcar was delivered in St. Petersburg. It was constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus. The first tramcar of this model was constructed in 2008 and operates in Minsk since June 25, 2009. Currently five BKM 84300M tramcars operates in Minsk. *

*December 18, 2012. BKM 84300М tramcar №5211 in the tram depot №5 of St. Petersburg:*








СОЛОВЕЙ

*December 18, 2012. The service PR tramcar №5704 (constructed in 1990) and BKM 84300М tramcar №5211 in the tram depot №5:*








СОЛОВЕЙ

*December 18, 2012. LVS-86K-M tramcar №5203 (constructed in November 1992 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory), the service PR tramcar №5704 (constructed in 1990) and BKM 84300М tramcar №5211 in the tram depot №5:*








СОЛОВЕЙ

*December 19, 2012. The saloon of BKM 84300М tramcar №5211:*








railwayman


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SPECIFICATIONS

Articulations: 3
Length: 25.400 m
Width: 2.500 m
Height: 3.900 m
Passenger capacity seats: 66
Passenger capacity standing: 226 (8/m²)
Maximum speed: 100 km/h
Low-floor: 80%
Engine power: 420 kW (4 x 105 kW)
Bogies: fixed
Gauge: 1524 mm.*

*June 25, 2009. BKM 84300M tramcar №157 (constructed in 2008) near dispatcher station "Lake". The first day of operation in Minsk, tram route №5:*








krapachino

*April 21, 2010. BKM 84300M tramcars №157 (constructed in 2008) and №158 (constructed in March 2010) near dispatcher station "Green Meadow" in Minsk:*








krapachino

*April 8, 2012. BKM 84300M tramcar №163 (constructed in 2010) at Ulyanov Street in Minsk, tram route №1:*








ANdrei333

*November 19, 2011. BKM 84300M tramcar №164 (constructed in March 2011) at Rail Terminal Street in Minsk, tram route №1:*








з женёк

*June 2, 2012. BKM 84300M tramcar №165 (constructed in March 2011) at May Day Street in Minsk, tram route №1:*








ANdrei333


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TROLLEYBUS*

*October 6, 2012. The presentation of the one of 11 new BKM 420030 (AKSM-420) trolleybuses on Victory Square:*








Diesellok

*October 7, 2012. BKM 420030 trolleybus №404 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) on Victory Square in Kaliningrad:*








Калининградский ПАДОНАК

*The saloon of BKM 420030 trolleybus №404:*








Калининградский ПАДОНАК


----------



## Luca111-_

AlekseyVT said:


> *ST. PETERSBURG METRO*
> 
> *December 18, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*


Update on my mother' s birthday, opening on my father' s birthday.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*December 21, 2012. Rail Terminal Square, the delivering of PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 (constructed in November 2012) - first 100% low-floor tramcar for Russian city:*








Калининградский ПАДОНАК

*December 21, 2012. Terminus station "Southern Rail Terminal", the first steps on Russian soil:*








Diesellok

*December 21, 2012. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 (constructed in November 2012) and Tatra KT4SU tramcar №423 (constructed in 1990) in the Kaliningrad tram depot:*








Diesellok

*December 21, 2012. The bogie of new tramcar:*








Diesellok


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 22, 2012. The saloon of PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 (constructed in November 2012) with normal lighting:*








Калининградский ПАДОНАК

*December 22, 2012. The saloon of PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 with relaxing lighting:*








Калининградский ПАДОНАК


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*






*December 22, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








RAID

*December 21, 2012. Turnstiles in the vestibule:*








RAID









RAID









RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 24, 2012. The escalator tunnel:*








djtonik









djtonik









djtonik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 24, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








djtonik

*The vestibule of station:*








djtonik

*The construction of ticket office:*








djtonik









djtonik


----------



## AlekseyVT

djtonik

*The escalator tunnel:*








djtonik

*The light fixture:*








djtonik









djtonik









djtonik


----------



## vladygark

So it looks as it is (almost) time to open a bottle of vodka. :cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 27, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest" ), which planned to be opened on December 28, 2012:*








RAID









RAID









RAID









RAID









RAID









RAID


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*DECEMBER 28, 2012. THE OPENING OF METRO STATIONS "BUKHARESTSKAYA" AND "MEZHDUNARODNAYA" (LINE 5):*








Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 28, 2012. The opening of Metro station "Bukharestskaya" ("Bucharest"; Line 5):*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Ticket office:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Turnstiles:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The vestibule of station:*








Link









Link









Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The mosaic panel:*








Евгений Карьялайнен


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The escalators:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The escalators were constructed at ELES Plant in St. Petersburg:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The central hall of station:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Info/SOS column:*








Link









Link









Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Mosaic titmouse:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Mosaic panel "Autumn in the park" in the end of central hall:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The author's signature (Alexander Bystrov):*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The side platform:*








Евгений Карьялайнен









Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*The scheme of Line 5:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Pokakukam









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 28, 2012. The opening of Metro station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"; Line 5):*













Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The vestibule of station:*








Link









Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*New Year tree:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The mosaic panel:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Link

*The escalators:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The central hall of station:*








Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy

*Atlas holding the terrestrial globe:*








Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Pablo Picasso's "Dove of Peace":*








Евгений Карьялайнен









Link









Link









Link









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy









Pokakukam









Andrey kronos Perechitskiy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 24, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr":*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

*September 24, 2012. The future transfer station "Vystavochnaya" (opened on September 10, 2005):*








Link

*December 21, 2012. Moscow International Business Center:*








Александр Мухин


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SHELEPIKHA"*

"Shelepikha" is a future station of the Third Interchange Contour of the Moscow Metro. It will be located along the Moscow Little Ring Railway near the intersection of the Shelepikha Highway and Shmit Driveway, in the Presnensky District, Central Administrative Okrug.

The station named after former village in which it will be located. The village of Shelepikha is known since 15th century. The name of this village is derived from the personal name of Shelepa. This village became populated since 1740s. In 1812 Shelepikha was burned during occupation of Moscow by Napoléon's Grande Armée. In 19th century there was built few factories and plants in this area. The population of this settlement was 432 inhabitants in the end of 19th century. In 1927 Shelepikha was included into city boundaries. Since mid-1940s, it became one of the industrial zones in Moscow. Since mid-1950s, there began mass construction of the living houses in this area.

The decision to build Metro station "Shelepikha" was made according to the resolution of the city government on June 24, 2008. It was planned to be built at the Shelepikha Highway. On February 12, 2011 it was decided to waive from construction of this station due to its location in the industrial zone. But nevertheless, in the summer of 2012 it was declared that "Shelepikha" will be built during first stage of the construction of the Third Interchange Contour. In October 2012 were started geological researches near future Metro station "Shelepikha". In November 2012 were started preliminary works at the construction site of the station.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Orlov and Vadim Volovich. "Shelepikha" will be shallow three-vaulted station of the column type (although few days ago appeared rumours that it will be built at deep level). There are planned to build two underground vestibules with three exits at the Shelepikha Highway.

*December 23, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Shelepikha":*








maskman

*November 17, 2012. The construction site of station:*








AndreyS









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"KHOROSHYOVSKAYA"*

"Khoroshyovskaya" is a future station of the Third Interchange Contour of the Moscow Metro. It will be located along the Khoroshyovo Highway near its intersections with the Kuusinen Street and 4th Magistral Street, in the Khoroshyovsky District, Northern Administrative Okrug. It will be have transfer to Metro station "Polezhayevskaya" on the Line 7 ("Vasily Polezhayev"; opened on December 30, 1972).

The station is named after Khoroshyovo Highway near which it will be located. Previously it was known as Voskresensk Highway due to its direction to the town Voskresensk in Moscow Region, west of Moscow. In 1930 this town was renamed into Istra, and in 1935 Voskresensk Highway was renamed into Khoroshyovo Highway due to its direction to the settlement of Khoroshyovo. The settlement of Khoroshyovo, which is known since 1572, was included into city boundaries in 1960. Since 1947, there began mass construction of the living houses at the Khoroshyovo Highway.

It's interesting that Metro station "Polezhayevskaya" (at which will be built transfer on Third Interchange Contour) also had project name "Khoroshyovskaya". In early-1970s, there was built Metro station with planned name "Khoroshyovskaya" on the Line 7. But Vasily Polezhayev (1909-1972), who was Hero of Socialist Labour (1963) and Head of Moscow "Metrostroy" construction company in 1958-1972, died few months before the opening of this station. Therefore, it was decided to rename this station and to open it as "Polezhayevskaya". 

Opened on December 30, 1972 as part of the original Krasnopresnenky Radius of the Line 7, the station is unusual in the Metro as its construction features three pathways and two platforms. While it was not the first station to be built with such a design (the first was "Partizanskaya" opened in 1944), the purpose for such a design was different. The plan called for the station to be a junction point between a branch going off to large forest park Serebryanny Bor (Silver Pinewood). However, the plan was scrapped after the construction of the station had already started, and the station was completed as originally planned. The station has a widened pillar three-vaulted design (depth - 11 m), with one row of pillars in the centre of each platform, creating a wide space above the centre track. The octagonal pillars are faced with white and yellow marble of different shades and the track walls are lined with white glazed ceramic tiles are accredited to the architects A. Fokina and Lev Popov. The floor is paved with grey granite. The walls and columns of the ticket halls are faced with grey marble. There is a memorial plate in honour of Vasily Polezhayev in the vestibule. Only the northern platform is open for passengers. The southern platform is closed and the third track (with the tunnel that goes another 340 metres before a siding) is used for night time stands for the trains. Two vestibules (one with a closed escalator) are interlinked with underpasses under the Khoroshyovo Highway.

The decision to build Metro station "Khoroshyovskaya" was made according to the resolution of the city government on June 24, 2008. In November 2011 were started geological researches near Metro station "Khoroshyovskaya". In July 2012 began preparation of the construction site of the future station. In September 2012 there began pile-drilling works.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Orlov and Vadim Volovich. "Khoroshyovskaya" will be shallow three-vaulted station of the column type. It will be built along the Khoroshyovo Highway, parallel to Metro station "Polezhayevskaya". There are planned to build two underground vestibules with two exits at the Khoroshyovo Highway.

*November 19, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Khoroshyovskaya":*





*January 6, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Khoroshyovskaya":*








oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow









oleg1980mow

*The future transfer station "Polezhayevskaya" ("Vasily Polezhayev"; Line 7; opened on December 30, 1972):*








Igor Vanin









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"KHODYNSKOYE POLE"*

"Khodynskoye Pole" ("Khodynka Field") is a future station of the Third Interchange Contour of the Moscow Metro. It will be built under territory of the future park on the Khodynka Field, between Khodynka Boulevard and airstrip, in the Khoroshyovsky District, Northern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after historical area where it will be located. Khodynka Field is a large open space in the north-west of Moscow, at the beginning of the present-day Leningrad Avenue. It takes its name from the small Khodynka River which used to cross the neighbourhood. It was firstly mentioned in 1389 in the testament of Grand Prince of Moscow Dmitry Donskoy (1350-1389). In the beginning of 17th century, there occurred battles between troops of Russian Tsar Vasily IV and False Dmitry II. In 19th on Khodynka Field were opened Moscow Hyppodrome (1834), Nicholas Military Barracks (1898-1899) and the Botkin Hospital (1908-1910), the largest in Moscow at the time of its inauguration in 1910. Prior to becoming an airfield, Khodynka had been used to celebrate state occasions, the first of these celebrations was organized in 1775 according to order of Catherine the Great and was dedicated to the signing of Treaty of Küçük Kaynarca of 1774 with Ottoman Empire. In 1856 there were organised celebrations dedicated to the coronation of Alexander II. In June 1883 was coronation of Alexander III. The event was co-ordinated by Russian actor Mikhail Lentovsky (1843-1906) and included four theatres, a circus, puppet shows choirs and orchestras. The central point was an allegorical procession entitled "Spring is Beautiful". In May 1896, the site was used for the ill-fated coronation of Emperor Nicholas II. A stampede caused by a rumoured shortage in souvenir coronation mugs resulted in more than 1000 (some sources say 1500) people being trampled to death.

The Khodynka Tragedy was a human stampede that occurred on May 30, 1896, on Khodynka Field in Moscow during the festivities following the coronation of the last Russian Emperor Nicholas II, which resulted in the deaths of 1389 people. Nicholas II was crowned Emperor of Russia on May 26, 1896. Four days later, a banquet was going to be held for the people at Khodynka Field. In the area of one town square, theaters, 150 buffets for distribution of gifts, and 20 pubs were built for the celebrations. Nearby the celebration square was a field that had a ravine and many gullies. On the evening of May 29, people who had heard rumours of coronation gifts from the Emperor (the gifts which everybody was to receive were a bread roll, a piece of sausage, pretzels, gingerbread, and a cup) began to gather in anticipation. At about 5 o'clock in the morning of the celebration day, several thousand people (according to American film historian Jay Leyda, estimates reached 500.000) were already gathered on the field. Suddenly a rumour spread among the people that there was not enough beer or pretzels for everybody. A police force of 1800 men failed to maintain civil order, and in a catastrophic crush and resulting panic to flee the scene, 1389 people were trampled to death, and roughly 1300 were otherwise injured.

Nicholas and Alexandra were informed about the tragedy, but not immediately. The new Emperor and his wife spent the remainder of the celebration day visiting people who had been hospitalized as a result of the stampede. A festive ball was to be held that night at the French Embassy to Russia. Nicholas thought it best not to attend, because it would make him appear he had no grief over the loss of his subjects. However, the younger brothers of Emperor Alexander III still wielded much influence over the court, and Nicholas's uncles said not attending the ball would be a slap in the face of Paris, which could be even worse for him than appearing uncaring about the Russian people. Despite the deaths, Nicholas attended the ball for diplomatic reasons. A large amount of government aid was given to the families of the dead, and a number of minor officials were dismissed. In the aftermath of the accident, the negligence of the imperial authorities caused further public indignation in Russia. Mystics had prophesied that Nicholas' refusal to decline the invitation to the coronation ball would lead to his doom. Russian poet Konstantin Balmont (1867-1942) wrote in 1905 that "Who started his reign with Khodynka, will finish it by mounting the scaffold".

*"Khodynka" (1899, painter - Vladimir Makovsky):*








Wikipedia

*May 30, 1896. The festivity on Khodynka Field following the coronation of the Russian Emperor Nicholas II:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Khodynka Aerodrome (officially Frunze Central Aerodrome) was an airport in Moscow, located 7 kilometres northwest of the centre of the city. It was founded in 1910 and was the only airport in the city until the opening of Vnukovo in 1941. The first flight in Russia took place at Khodynka, carried out in 1910 by Boris Rossinsky (1884-1977). In 1911, pilot Alexander Vasilyev landed his "Bleriot XI" there, becoming the only finisher of 11 pilots who started a 453-mile race from Saint Petersburg to Moscow. Starting in the 1930s, the airfield played annual host to Aviation Day festivities, held on the third weekend in August. Great Soviet aeronautical engineer Alexander Yakovlev (1906-1989) worked as a mechanic at the airfield for a time in the 1920s, and examined the wrecks of various aircraft present in the ravine near the field during work on his earliest powered aircraft designs. The airfield is surrounded by a variety of restricted-access facilities, including the main headquarters of "Aeroflot", design bureaus for "Ilyushin", "Mikoyan Gurevich" (MiG), "Sukhoi" and "Yakovlev", the 'Aircraft Production Organization No. 30" (MAPO), and GRU headquarters ("the Aquarium"). The National Aviation and Space Museum (aka the National Aeronautics Museum or the Museum of the Air Forces) was on the airfield proper. During the history of aerodrome, 108 aviators were killed at Khodynka Field as result of technical faults during test flights. On December 15, 1938 there was died great Russian pilot Valery Chkalov (1904-1938). Flights into or out of the airfield apparently continued to at least 1989, but the runways existed into the 2000s. Current plans for the site include a modern air and space museum, expected to be the largest in the world upon completion. The airfield is close to several Moscow Metro stations including "Dynamo" and "Aeroport" ("Airport") on the Line 2, and "Oktyabrskoye Pole" ("October Field") on the Line 7.

After the fall of the Soviet Union, the International Society for Krishna Consciousness hoped to have the largest temple in Russia to be erected there, but this did not come to pass due to vocal opposition by the Russian Orthodox Church. Megasport Arena (also known as Khodynka Arena), an ice sport palace, was opened on the Khodynka Field on December 15, 2006.

The decision to build Metro station "Khodynskoye Pole" was made according to the resolution of the city government on June 24, 2008. By that moment, there was built large residential area "Grand Park" near the Khodynka Field. "Khodynskoye Pole" will to serve residents of this residential area. In October 2011 were started geological researches near Metro station "Khodynskoye Pole". In November 2011 were started preliminary works at the construction site of the station. In April 2012 began construction of the foundation pit of future station. In July 2012 was started mounting of TBM "Yulia" ("Lovat"). On August 1, 2012 began construction of the right tunnel (total length - 6.5 km) between "Khodynskoye Pole" and Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr". By January 2013, were dug 0.5 km.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Orlov and Vadim Volovich. "Khodynskoye Pole" will be shallow three-vaulted station of the column type. There are planned to build two underground vestibules with two exits.

*July 2, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Khodynskoye Pole":*





*January 7, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Khodynskoye Pole":*








msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









msk-horoshevka









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"PETROVSKY PARK"*

"Petrovsky Park" is a future station of the Third Interchange Contour of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Leningrad Avenue and Theatre Alley, in the Aeroport District, Northern Administrative Okrug. "Petrovsky Park" will be have transfer to Metro station "Dynamo" on the Line 2 (opened on September 11, 1938).

The station is named after Petrovsky Park near which it will be located. Petrovsky Park (area - 22 hectares) is a landscaped park complex in the north-west of Moscow near the present-day Leningrad Avenue, the monument of landscape architecture of the 19th century. In 1775, after large festivity on Khodynka Field which was dedicated to the signing of the Treaty of Küçük Kaynarca of 1774 with Ottoman Empire, Russian Empress Catherine the Great ordered to build stone palace at Petersburg Road. Petrovsky Palace or Castle ("St. Peter's Arrival Palace") was built in 1776-1780 by great Russian architect Matvey Kazakov (1738-1812) and was officially completed November 3, 1780 (though it is likely that construction continued for a few years afterwards). This palace was intended to be the last overnight station of royal journeys from St. Petersburg to Moscow. Catherine visited once, in 1785; Paul I abandoned it; Napoleon burned it down. The palace was restored in the 1830s and again in 1874 with minor alterations.

In 1827, during reconstruction of Moscow after Great Fire of 1812, it was decided to create large park at the territory near Petrovsky Palace. The supervisor of construction was Alexander Bashilov (1777-1847), the architect of park was Ivan Tamansky. Initially area of Petrovsky Park was 66 hectares. Since 1830s, Petrovsky Park became popular place of leisure of noble families. There were built summer theatres and restaurants. On April 6, 1899 near Petrovsky Park was opened terminal station of the first electric tramline in Moscow. In early Soviet years, water reservoirs were filled. The larger part of Petrovsky Park was used for construction of Dynamo Stadium (1927-1928), the first football stadium in Moscow.

"Dynamo" is a Moscow Metro station on the Line 2. It is located under Leningrad Avenue, and named after the nearby Dynamo Stadium. The station was opened on September 11, 1938 as part of the second stage of the Metro construction (1935-1938). The station is situated at the depth of 39.6 metres and follows a three-vaulted deep-level pylon design. Designed by Yakov Likhtenberg and Yury Revkovsky, the station features a sport-themed decoration with bas-reliefs designed by Yelena Yanson-Manizer depicting sportsmen in various practices in the vestibules and the central hall. The pylons, faced with red Tagilian marble and onyx have porcelain medallions also showing sportsmen. The walls are faced with onyx, white and grey marble, neately tiled together. The floor is reveted with pink and black granite, although the platforms were initially covered with asphalt. The station has two identical vestibules, each on the northern side of the Leningrad Avenue, and the architect for the vestibules was Dmitry Chechulin. The station daily passenger traffic is 52.500 although this is an annual average and is subject to heavy changes depending on events taking place at the nearby stadium.

The decision to build Metro station "Petrovsky Park" was made according to the resolution of city government on June 24, 2008. In December 2011 were started geological researches near Petrovsky Park. In February 2012 were started preliminary works at the construction site of the station. In March 2012 was started removal of communication utilities from the territory of construction. In September 2012 there began pile-drilling works, in November 2012 - ground works.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Orlov and Vadim Volovich. "Petrovsky Park" will be shallow three-vaulted station of the column type (depth - 28 metres). Its platform will be built along the Theatre Alley, perpendicular to Leningrad Avenue. The station will be built on two levels, with the platform on the lower level. The upper level will consist of two walkways which span the length of the platform.

*"Sled races in Petrovsky Park" (1830s-1840s, unknown artist):*








Wikipedia 

*January 7, 2013. Petrovsky Palace:*








msk-horoshevka 

*January 7, 2013. The costruction of Metro station "Petrovsky Park":*








msk-horoshevka 









msk-horoshevka 









msk-horoshevka 

*The future transfer station "Dynamo" (Line 2; opened on September 11, 1938):*








Igor Vanin









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"NIZHNYAYA MASLOVKA"*

"Nizhnyaya Maslovka" is a future station of the Third Interchange Contour of the Moscow Metro. It will be built near the Lower Maslov Street and Butyrsky Rampart Street, at the border of the Savyolovsky District of the Northern Administrative Okrug and Butyrsky District of the North-Eastern Administrative Okrug. "Nizhnyaya Maslovka" will be have transfer to Metro station "Savyolovskaya" on the Line 9 (opened on December 31, 1988).

The station is named after Nizhnyaya Maslovka Street (Lower Maslov Street) near which it will be located. In the beginning of 20th century, this street was known as Butyrsky Driveway due to nearest Butyrsky Outpost Square. In 1886 there was built line of horse-drawn tram between Butyrskaya Outpost Square and Petrovsky Palace (Park), along the present-day Lower Maslov and Upper Maslov Streets. Later this line was electrified, and on April 6, 1899 at this route was launched first electric tramline in Moscow. The tramline operated during 100 years and was closed in 1999 due to construction of Third Transport Ring. The building of first depot of electric tram still exist at the intersection of the Lower Maslov Street and New Bashilov Street.

"Savyolovskaya" is a station on Line 9 of the Moscow Metro. It was opened on December 31, 1988 and had been the northern terminus of the line until its extension in 1991. Its depth is 52 m. Its entrance vestibule is located on the Square of the Savyolovo Rail Terminal (hence the name of the station), thus it is quite busy providing transfer to commuter trains serving numerous destinations to the north of Moscow. The architects of Metro station "Savyolovskaya" are Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Shurygina. The station hall is faced with white and grey marble and the floor is reveted with grey granite. The track walls are adorned with mosaic splint-styled panels depicting the development of the railway transport in Russia at the beginning of the 20th century.

The decision to build Metro station "Nizhnyaya Maslovka" was made according to the resolution of the city government on June 24, 2008. In November 2011 were started geological researches near Metro station "Nizhnyaya Maslovka". In May 2012 were started preliminary works at the construction site of the station.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Orlov and Vadim Volovich. "Nizhnyaya Maslovka" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type (depth - 65 metres). Its platform will be built along the Third Transport Ring. The station will be have two vestibules and two exits.

*January 15, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Nizhnyaya Maslovka":*








атлас









атлас









атлас









атлас

*The future transfer station "Savyolovskaya" (Line 9; opened on December 31, 1988):*








v3834400









DmitriyA









Arhmetro









DmitriyA









Arhmetro









Arhmetro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE NORTHERN EXTENSION OF THE LINE 10*

*According to existing plans, Dmitrovsky Radius of the Line 10 with six new stations (total length - 10.3 km) is scheduled to be opened in 2014. However, currently these plans look unrealistic. The matter is that major part of this radius is planned to be built deep-level. It will increase the cost and terms of the construction. In addition, Metro builders faced with big level of groundwaters during construction of the future stations of this radius. Currently construction of the tunnels between stations is not started yet. This segment is the most laggard in the development program of the Moscow Metro. Given all this, I can make a prediction that Dmitrov radius will not open in 2014. More likely, in order to accelerate its construction, some station will be shallow and some stations will be missed. Nevertheless, I would suggest that in 2015 will be opened half of the planned stations, but even this prediction looks too optimistic.*

*"BUTYRSKAYA"*

"Butyrskaya" is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Ogorodny Driveway and Rustaveli Street, in the Butyrsky District, North-Eastern Administrative Okrug. 

The station is named after Butyrsky District in which it will be located. The village of Butyrka is known since 14th century. It belonged to Romanov noble family (since 17th century - Imperial dynasty). In ancient times, word "butyrka" meant small settlement, separated from the town by forest or by field. In 1667 the village of Butyrka was given for the settlement of the soldiers of Butyrsky Regiment, the oldest regiment in Russia. In 1767 Butyrskaya soldier settlement was included into city boundaries. After Patriotic War of 1812, it became cottage settlement. On December 15, 1865 there was founded Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy (now Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev). On July 29, 1886 in Moscow was opened first line of steam-driven tram - between the Butyrskaya Outpost Square (near present-day Savyolovo Rail Terminal) and Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy. On April 6, 1899 in Moscow was opened first electric tramline - between Butyrskaya Outpost Square and Petrovsky Palace, along the present-day Lower Maslov Street and Upper Maslov Street. On March 23, 1902 was opened Butyrsky Rail Terminal (now Savyolovo Rail Terminal). After the end of Second World War, in this district began construction of low-rise living houses. On November 20, 2004 there were opened two stations of Moscow Monorail Transit System in the Butyrsky District.

In December 2010 were started geological researches near Metro station "Butyrskaya". In May 2011 were started preparation works at the construction site of station. In July 2011 began construction of tunnels from the station "Maryina Roshcha" ("Mary's Grove") in direction to "Butyrskaya", these works were held by drilling and blasting method. In November 2011 was started removal of communication utilities from the territory of construction. In the spring of 2012 began construction of the foundation pit of the station.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Butyrskya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the pylons will be faced with marble "Black-And-Gold", while the floor will be paved with granite. The station will be have two vestibules which will be built under Ogorodny Driveway and connected with platform via escalators. Both vestibules will be linked with underpasses under the Ogorodny Driveway.

*June 5, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Butyrskaya":*








oleg1980mow

*July 4, 2012:*








Russos









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"FONVIZINSKAYA"*

"Fonvizinskaya" ("Denis Fonvizin") is a future station of the Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the Milashenkov Street and Monorail station "Ulitsa Milashenkova" ("Milashenkov Street"), in the Butyrsky District, North-Eastern Administrative Okrug.

The station is named after Fonvizin Street near which it will be located. This street was named in 1958 in the honour of famous Russian writer Denis Fonvizin (1745-1792). Denis Fonvizin (from German: von Wiesen) was a playwright of the Russian Enlightenment, whose plays are still staged today. His main works are two satirical comedies which mock contemporary Russian gentry. Both comedies are plays of social satire with definite axes to grind. "The Brigadier-General" (1768) is a satire against the fashionable French semi-education of the petits-maîtres. It is full of excellent fun, and though less serious than "The Minor", it is better constructed. But "The Minor" (1782), though imperfect in dramatic construction, is a more remarkable work and justly considered Fonvizin's masterpiece. The point of the satire in "The Minor" is directed against the brutish and selfish crudeness and barbarity of the uneducated country gentry. The central character, Mitrofanushka, is the accomplished type of vulgar and brutal selfishness, unredeemed by a single human feature - even his fondly doting mother gets nothing from him for her pains. The dialogue of these vicious characters (in contrast to the stilted language of the lovers and their virtuous uncles) is true to life and finely individualized; and they are all masterpieces of characterization - a worthy introduction to the great portrait gallery of Russian fiction. As a measure of its popularity, several expressions from "The Minor" have been turned into proverbs, and many authors (amongst whom Alexander Pushkin) regularly cite from this play, or at least hint to it by mentioning the characters' names.

In March 2011 were started geological researches near Metro station "Fonvizinskaya". In July 2011 began construction of the station.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Fonvizinskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of pylon type. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the pylons will be faced with red marble "Rosso Francia", while the floor will be paved with granite. The station will be have two vestibules. The one vestibule will be built near the confluence of the Milashenkov Street, Fonvizin Street, Dobrolyubov Street and Ogorodny Driveway. The other vestibule will be built near houses #6 and #7 at the Milashenkov Street.

*August 6, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Fonvizinskaya":*








oleg1980









oleg1980









Link









Metroblog









Metroblog









Metroblog









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"PETROVSKO-RAZUMOVSKAYA"*

"Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" is a future station of Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It will be located near the Dmitrov Highway and rail station "Petrovsko-Razumovskoye", in the Timiryazevsky District, Northern Administrative Okrug. It will be have transfer to Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" on the Line 9 (opened on March 1, 1991). After comissioning, it will be sixth stations within the Moscow Metro network providing cross-platform interchange (besides "Kitay-gorod", "Tretyakovskaya", "Kashirskaya", "Kuntsevskaya" and "Park Pobedy").

The station is named after former settlement at the territory of which it will be located. The settlement of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye was firstly mentioned in 1584. In 16th century it was known as Semchino. In 1676 nobleman Kirill Naryshkin (1623-1691) became owner of the village of Semchino. Kirill Naryshkin was maternal grandfather of Russian Emperor Peter the Great (1672-1725). More likely, in 1682 this village became known as Semchino-Petrovskoye in the honour of Russian Tsar and future Emperor Peter I. According to less popular version, this name was derived from Sts. Peter and Paul Church. In 1746 this settlement became ownership of Russian Count Kirill Razumovsky (1728-1803) and became known as Petrovsko-Razumovskoye. During Patriotic War of 1812, in Petrovsko-Razumovskoye settled French Cavalry Army of Marshal Michel Ney (1769-1815). As result, the settlement was looted and church was desecrated. In January 1861 city authorities bought estate of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye, and on December 15, 1865 there was opened Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy (now Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev). On July 29, 1886 in Moscow was opened first line of steam-driven tram - between the Butyrskaya Outpost Square (near present-day Savyolovo Rail Terminal) and Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy. In 1917 the settlement of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye was included into city boundaries. Since 1954 there began mass construction of the living houses in this area.

*May 8, 2010. Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev in the former estate of Petrovsko-Razumovskoye:*








ARTём

"Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" is a Moscow Metro station on the Line 9, between "Vladykino" and "Timiryazevskaya" stations. It was opened on March 1, 1991 as a part of major northern extension of the line. "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" has exits to Dmitrov Highway and the "Petrovsko-Razumovskoye" platform of the October Railway. The station provides transfer to commuter trains serving destinations to the north of Moscow. The daily passenger flow is about 80.000. "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" is a deep-level three-vaulted station of the column type (depth - 61 metres). The station was built to make a future cross-platform transfer point with the Line 10. Only a half of the complex has been built by now. The architects of this station are Vladimir Filippov and S. Sevastyanov. The ground-level vestibule and the escalator hall feature stained-glass windows by Zurab Tsereteli. The vestibule walls are made of red brick; the station columns and track walls are faced with white and gray marble. The end of the hall features vases with flowers made of plaster. The floor is paved with dark granite.

In the early-1990s, during the construction of this station, there were built so-called "pilot tunnels" for the planned eponymous station of the Line 10. Since July 2011 began construction of the tunnels in direction to future "Okruzhnaya" station, these works are held by drilling and blasting method. In March 2012 began construction of the northern vestibule. In May 2012 began construction of the southern vestibule and northern escalator tunnel.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov (project leader), Alexander Nekrasov, Galina Mun and Vladimir Filippov. "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the column-wall type. The track walls will be lined with aluminum panels, the columns will be faced with marble, while the floor will be paved with granite. The old vestibule will be reconstructed and replaced with new one, common for both stations. In addition, there will be built new southern vestibule. It will be linked with underpass with four exits at the both sides of Dmitrov Highway.

*December 17, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya":*





*The project of northern combined vestibule for both stations:*








Metroblog









Metroblog









Link









Link









Metroblog









Metroblog

*November 25, 2012. The construction of northern escalator tunnel near existing vestibule of the station of the Line 9:*








Russos









Russos









Russos

*Inside the vestibule of the station of the Line 9:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1990s. The tunnels near Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9/Line 10):*








Russos

*March 26, 2010. The future transfer station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (Line 9; opened on March 1, 1991):*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*November 25, 2012. The construction of the second hall of Metro station "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya":*








Russos









Metroblog









Metroblog









Arhmetro









Arhmetro









Metroblog

*P.S. Next time I will write about further plans of the development of Moscow Metro (after 2015). After that, I will focus my attention to other Russian cities *


----------



## suburbicide

Are all these new extensions underground? Its' unusual to see a metro system almost completely underground even in outer, less densely built areas of the city.


----------



## Woonsocket54

nothing unusual about it - just look at Line 12 in the Madrid exurbs


----------



## AlekseyVT

suburbicide said:


> Are all these new extensions underground? Its' unusual to see a metro system almost completely underground even in outer, less densely built areas of the city.


Yes. The experience of the construction of the ground-level Metro stations in late-1950 and 1960s (like stations of the Filyovskaya Line 4) clearly showed: although construction of these stations is simplier, cheaper and faster, it will lead to the constant problems in the future (especially in the harsh climatic conditions).


----------



## suburbicide

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes. The experience of the construction of the ground-level Metro stations in late-1950 and 1960s (like stations of the Filyovskaya Line 4) clearly showed: although construction of these stations is simplier, cheaper and faster, it will lead to the constant problems in the future (especially in the harsh climatic conditions).


Tunnels do have the advantage of being immune to weather conditions, so it may be I wise choice. Personally, I prefer to see the daylight once in a while, though.

They certainly don't build metros on the cheap in Moscow, and not just with regards to tunnel vs surface. The number of new extensions is impressive, the capacity and size of stations seem plentiful, and decor is also a priority.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I wonder when the Kazan Aeroexpress will open.

On 28 Dec, RZD issued a press release saying both the downtown terminal and the airport rail terminal were complete:

http://press.rzd.ru/news/public/pre...efererPageId=704&refererLayerId=4065&id=81437

However on 10 Jan, it was reported that a construction worker was injured after falling 5 meters at the airport rail terminal, resulting in a criminal investigation:

http://e-kazan.ru/news/show/6771.htm


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> I wonder when the Kazan Aeroexpress will open.
> 
> On 28 Dec, RZD issued a press release saying both the downtown terminal and the airport rail terminal were complete.
> 
> However on 10 Jan, it was reported that a construction worker was injured after falling 5 meters at the airport rail terminal, resulting in a criminal investigation.


In Russia, there is difference between official opening with participation of high-rank officials (de-jure) and real opening for ordinary passengers (de-facto).

According to official site of Aeroexpress company, real opening was not happened last year:
http://www.aeroexpress.ru/ru/regions.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

*By the way, Aeroexpress published results for 2012.*

*PASSENGERS:*
*2010 -* 11.463 mln. passengers *(growth - 38%)*;
*2011 -* 14.039 mln. passengers *(growth - 22.5%)*;
*2012 -* 17.4 mln. passengers *(growth - 23.9%)*.

*PASSENGER TRAFFIC BY LINES:*

*1) Paveletsky Rail Terminal - Domodedovo International Airport:*
*2010 -* 4.896 mln. passengers *(growth - 20%)*;
*2011 -* 6.002 mln. passengers *(growth - 22.6%)*.
*2012 -* 7.04 mln. passengers *(growth - 17.3%)*.
*The percentage of airport passengers using Aeroexpress -* 25.2% *(growth - 1.74%)*.

*2) Belorussky Rail Terminal - Sheremetyevo International Airport:* 
*2010 -* 3.540 mln. passengers *(growth - 135%)*;
*2011 -* 4.610 mln. passengers *(growth - 30.2%)*;
*2012 -* 5.73 mln. passengers *(growth - 24.4%)*.
*The percentage of airport passengers using Aeroexpress -* 21.9% *(growth - 1.40%)*.

*3) Kievsky Rail Terminal - Vnukovo International Airport:*
*2010 -* 1.710 mln. passengers *(growth - 39%)*;
*2011 -* 1.744 mln. passengers *(growth - 2.0%)*;
*2012 -* 2.10 mln. passengers *(growth - 20.2%)*.
*The percentage of airport passengers using Aeroexpress -* 21.9% *(growth - 0.28%)*.

*TOTAL PERCENTAGE OF THE PASSENGERS OF MOSCOW AIRPORTS USING AEROEXPRESS -* 23.37% *(growth - 1.34%)*.

*4) Savyolovsky Rail Terminal - Lobnya town:*
*2010 -* 1.317 mln. passengers *(decrease - 11%)*;
*2011 -* 1.683 mln. passengers *(growth - 27.8%)*;
*2012 -* 2.17 mln. passengers *(growth - 28.8%)*.

*5) Sochi Rail Terminal - Sochi International Airport (opened on February 15, 2012):*
*2012 -* 0.143 mln. passengers (60% of suburban passengers).

*6) Vladivostok Rail Terminal - Knevichi International Airport (opened on July 20, 2012):*
*2012 -* 0.210 mln. passengers (including December 2012 - 0.053 mln; 75% of suburban passengers).


----------



## Woonsocket54

RT
http://rt.com/politics/stalin-bus-ww2-stalingrad-138/



> *‘Stalin buses’ to mark 70th anniversary of Battle of Stalingrad in Russia*
> 
> Published: 31 January, 2013, 13:37
> Edited: 31 January, 2013, 18:16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bus with a picture of Iosef Stalin. (RIA Novosti / Alexandr Kryazhev)
> 
> Public buses bearing portraits of Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin will appear on the streets of several Russian cities on February 2 – the 70th anniversary of the Red Army’s victory in the Battle of Stalingrad.
> Dubbed ‘Victory Bus,’ the initiative was organized through private donations and the support of Russia’s Communist party (KPRF) and several other public organizations.
> 
> In the city of Volgograd (formerly known as Stalingrad) five mini-buses with the portrait of the Soviet leader will operate until May 9, when Russia celebrates the defeat of Nazi Germany in World War II.
> 
> In Russia’s Northern capital, St. Petersburg, a free bus will circulate though the city’s center on February 2. Citizens of Chita in Eastern Siberia will also have a chance to ride on the so-called ‘Stalinobus’.
> All of the vehicles belong to private transport companies, ‘Victory Bus’ coordinator Aleksey Roerich told Izvestia daily.
> 
> The initiative has already sparked criticism from rights activists, politicians and nationalists. However, the organizers are confident that the action is completely legal.
> 
> “We don’t paint swastikas. Thank God, Communist ideology and Stalin’s image have not been officially condemned. We only urge the preservation of memory of the WWII victory and people who contributed to it,” Izvestia quoted ‘Victory Bus’ organizers as saying.
> 
> Meanwhile, Sergey Mitrokhin, the head of Russia’s liberal political party Yabloko, vowed that party activists will paint over the portraits of Stalin, as they did when a similar ‘Victory Bus’ action was held in 2011. In Mitrokhin’s opinion, World War II could have been avoided if not for “Stalin’s idiotic policy and his friendship with Adolph Hitler,” as a result of which the Soviet leader “had overlooked the attack on the Soviet Union.”
> Vitaly Milonov, a member of the ruling United Russia party, said he wished he could ban the initiative outright, and that Russia’s victory in World War II had been earned “by people’s blood, but not Stalin’s.”
> 
> The Presidential Council for Human Rights said it would “harshly react” to the initiative, and vowed to file complaints with regional governors, who are also displeased with the plan, Izvestia reported.
> 
> *Stalingrad returns to Russia’s map*
> 
> Volgograd lawmakers have decided to restore their city’s previous name: Stalingrad (‘City of Stalin’). However, the name will only be used symbolically, and on days when historic events related to World War II are observed. The anniversary of the Battle of Stalingrad on February 2 will be the first time the old name is used in the Southern Russian city.
> 
> The city parliament’s deputies said they made the decision in response to multiple requests from the veterans of the Great Patriotic War (World War II). They deputies explained that there is no connection between the move and an initiative by the Communist party to restore the city’s Soviet-era name, Interfax reported.
> 
> Meanwhile, Russia's human rights ombudsman Vladimir Lukin blasted the Volgograd’s legislators’ explanation as “demagogical” and added that the initiative is “an insult” to those fallen in battle. He noted that they certainly deserve to be honored, but in a different way.
> 
> On Thursday, the St. Petersburg branch of movement Russkiy Lad (‘Russian Order’), which was founded by the Communist party, published an appeal to the country’s political leadership and the head of the Orthodox Church that Volgograd be renamed as it is “remembered by mankind.” Citing polls, they claimed that about 100 million Russians support renaming the city Stalingrad.
> 
> Founded in 1589 and originally named Tsaritsyn, Volgograd was renamed after Joseph Stalin in 1925. Its name was changed to its current incarnation in 1961 by then-leader of the USSR Nikita Khrushchev.
> The modern Communist party called the 1961 name change an “anti-historic” step, one that harmed both for the prestige of the country and the “patriotic upbringing of the youth.”
> 
> “I’m confident that justice will prevail! There are streets, squares, and boulevards named after Stalingrad almost in all the counties in the world. That’s why it’d be fair to return to Volgograd its true name: Stalingrad,” Communist party leader Gennady Zyuganov said.
> 
> The Battle of Stalingrad was the turning point in World War II, and consequently led to the defeat of the Nazi army. The conflict lasted between August 1942 and February 2, 1943, claiming the lives of nearly 2 million people on both sides.
> 
> On Saturday, 70 years after the end of the epic battle, a military parade will be held in Volgograd. The 650-person march will be lead by a legendary T-34 Soviet tank.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2016-2020:*

*In 2016-2020 should be implemented following plans:
1) The opening of the new Kozhukhovskaya Line;
2) The southwestern extension of the Line 1 to the village of Salaryevo;
3) The construction of the Solntsevsky Radius to the Solntsevo and Novo-Peredelkino Districts;
4) The construction of the central segment of the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8;
5) The second stage of the construction of Third Interchange Contour;
6) The northern extension of the Line 10;
7) The northern extension of the Line 2; 
8) The possible construction of Metro station "Tekhnopark" on the existing track;
9) The northern extension of the Line 6 in direction to the city of Mytishchi;
10) The possible construction of two Metro stations on the Ring Line 5.*


Wikipedia

^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## cecotto

From Ekaterinburg


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*January 15, 2013. Alley of Brave People. The beginning of operation of PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 (manufactured in November 2012) - the first 100%-low floor tramcar in Russia! :cheers::cheers::cheers:*








Diesellok

*January 15, 2013. Terminal stop "Pool Street", tram route №5:*








Diesellok


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 15, 2013. Terminal stop "Pool Street", tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*January 15, 2013. Terminal stop "Pool Street", tram route №5:*








Diesellok


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> *January 15, 2013. Terminal stop "Pool Street", tram route №5:*


confused people live there:

Вот какой рассеянный с улицы бассейной


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> confused people live there:
> 
> Вот какой рассеянный с улицы бассейной


It was been written about man who lived at Leningrad (St. Petersburg) street of same name.

- Это что за полустанок? -
Закричал он спозаранок.
А с платформы говорят:
- Это город Ленинград.


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> It was been written about a Leningrad (St. Petersburg) street of same name.
> 
> - Это что за полустанок? -
> Закричал он спозаранок.
> А с платформы говорят:
> - Это город Ленинград.


The version I remember:

это что за остоновка
Бологое иль Поповка?

However, I do wonder if it's Pool Street or Basin Street, since Russian word for both is the same.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> However, I do wonder if it's Pool Street or Basin Street, since Russian word for both is the same.


The above-mentioned street in Saint Petersburg (present-day Nekrasov Street) was named in the first third of 18th century due to location near artifical pools (ponds) in the end of Ligovsky Canal which supplied water to the fontains of Summer Garden. In the end of 19th century ponds were filled with ground, and there appeared Greek Garden (in Soviet years - Nekrasov Garden), that now called "Prudki" ("Little Ponds").

There is another street in St. Petersburg that called Basseynaya Street. But this street was built in 1950s and was named on July 14, 1954 because there were plans to built Southern Bypass Canal (basseyn) in this area.

As for Kaliningrad, above-mentioned street was named due to own location near the rivulet and pond.

So, I think that Pool Street is more correct translation in both cases (although there were no swimming pools).


----------



## Woonsocket54

You are a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> You are a fountain of knowledge.


Google is a "fountain of knowledge", not me


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*January 29, 2013. Victory Square, tram route №5. The first 100%-low floor tramcar in Russia:*








Diesellok

*January 29, 2013. Terminal stop "Meat-packing plant", tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*January 29, 2013. Terminal stop "Meat-packing plant", tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*January 29, 2013. Terminal stop "Meat-packing plant", tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*January 29, 2013. October Street, tram route №5:*








Diesellok


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*January 11, 2013. Snowplow Gotha T57 №03 (manufactured in 1960 in East Germany, modified in 1970s at Kaliningrad Wagon Plant) at the Peace Avenue:*








Diesellok

*January 11, 2013. Snowplow Gotha T57 №03 at the Festival Alley:*








Diesellok

*January 11, 2013. Snowplow Gotha T57 №03 at the Lenin Avenue:*








Diesellok

*January 11, 2013. Snowplow Gotha T57 №03 and Tatra KT4SU tramcar №417 (manufactured in 1990) at the Peace Avenue:*








Diesellok


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TROLLEYBUS*

*February 12, 2013. BKM 420030 trolleybus №404 (manufactured in 2012 in Belarus) at the Lenin Avenue, trolleybus route №2:*








Калининградский ПАДОНАК


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2013-2015:*

*In recent eight years, in Saint Petersburg were opened eight Metro stations - an average of one station per year. As a rule, launching of these stations symbolized end of realization of the late Soviet projects, which was started in the late-1980s or early-1990s, but was halted due to lack of funding and the emergency need to eliminate the aftermaths of the sadly famous accident with flooding of the tunnels between Metro stations "Lesnaya" and "Ploshchad Muzhestva" (Line 1) in 1995.

However, after end of above-mentioned long-term constructions, the opening of new stations is not expected in next 2 years. The opening of new segment is scheduled only in 2015-2016. During 2013-2015, there is planned to build exits from existing Metro stations "Spasskaya" (Line 4) and "Sportivnaya" (Line 5).*









Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE CONSTRUCTION OF THE OWN VESTIBULE OF METRO STATION "SPASSKAYA"*

*The history of construction of this vestibule is closely connected with history of the square where it will be located.*

Hay Square (from December 15, 1952 to October 4, 1991 - Peace Square) is a square in the centre of Saint Petersburg which located at the intersection of the Garden Street (some buildings numbered) and Moscow Avenue. In mid-18th century, St. Petersburg Construction Commission proposed the construction of an extensive square on this site, which was named Greater Square on August 31, 1739. But following the resolution of Commission for Stone Construction in St. Petersburg and Moscow in the 1760s, the dimensions of the square were reduced. The name of the Hay Square dates back to the late 18th century. This name was firstly mentioned in the newspaper of 1764 and comes from the goods sold here since 1737 (it fully translates as "Haymarket Square"). By analogy with the name of Émile Zola's great novel, Hay Square could be known as "The Belly of Petersburg" ("Le Ventre de Pétersbourg").

In 1753-1765, Assumption Church on Hay Square was constructed. Since 1743, many Orthodox merchants who traded at this square, repeatedly appealed to city officials with request about construction of church. They got permission for its construction in 1751. The first wooden church, Procession of Holy Cross, was moved to Hay Square from Vyborg Side across the Neva River in 1753. At the same time the foundation of the stone Assumption Church was laid not far from it (to a Rastrelliesque design which attributed to architect Andrey Kvasov), which was called the Saviour Church by tradition. This Baroque building with five domes and a graceful belfry was constructed in 1753-1761, on the land of tax-farmer Savva Yakovlev (1712-1784), who paid for the construction and transferred his parents' remains from Saint Sampson's Сemetery to the church crypt. The icons of the iconostasis were made by Mikhail Kolokolnikov. The church was consecrated on December 16, 1765. In 1816-1817, architect Luigi Rusca redesigned the belfry and the interiors. In 1822, the south side-altar (architect Avraam Melnikov) and in 1835 the north side-altar (architect Pavel Votsky) were consecrated. Concurrently, the vaults were painted by Stepan Bessonov. In 1867-1873, the domes and the top of the belfry were remodelled, their wooden structures were replaced with brick elements (architect Grigory Karpov). In 1897-1898, concrete vestibules were attached (architect Vasily Windelbrandt); and in 1902-1903, the lateral naves were extended (architect Ivan Yakovlev). The church, dominating the surrounding architecture, played an important role in сity planning. The Assumption Church treasured the revered Icon of Assumption of the Virgin Mary (18th century), held in a richly decorated frame. From 1873, the church oversaw a charitable society with a hospice and an orphanage school. The large building of Assumption Church with the distinctive dark-green jug-like domes, popularly known as the Saviour Church, used to dominate the surrounding district. The church boasted a high belfry of three storeys, a gilded icon screen, and many valuable items. Its parish was one of the richest in the city. It gave its name to Saviour Island (the central parcel of the downtown wedged between the Fontanka River, Moyka River, Griboyedov and Kryukov Canals) and Saviour Lane.

In 1818-1820 guardhouse was built opposite Assumption Church (#37 Garden Street, architect Vikenty Beretti). In the early 19th century, Hay Square was built up with stone houses, among which #39 Garden Street (late 18th - early 19th centuries, reconstructed in 1833 by architect Avraam Melnikov) stands out. Until the middle of the 19th century, the square was used as a public execution ground (so-called trade executions, which consisted of floggings and branding) for people found guilty of robbery, theft and fraud. In June 1831, a mass spontaneous rebellion, known as the Cholera Riot of 1831, took place on Hay Square. In the second half of the 19th century, a number of apartment houses were constructed and buildings of Hay Market appeared in the centre of the square (1883-1886, architect Ieronim Kitner, engineers German von Pauker and Otton Krell, not preserved).

The neighbouring area was populated by the poor (one of the terrible slum was "Vyazemskaya Lavra" - the complex of buildings on the lot between present-day Moscow Avenue, Yefimov Street and the Fontanka River, not preserved). The everyday life, morals and manners of their inhabitants were depicted by Russian writers Fyodor Dostoyevsky (1821-1881) and Vsevolod Krestovsky (1840-1895). In the 1910s, a tramway started running across Hay Square. In the 1920s, slums, taverns and dens surrounding the square were destroyed; in the 1930s, the square was reconstructed, buildings of Hay Market were taken down, the ground was paved with asphalt and planted with trees. In 1923, the Saviour Church on Hay Square became a cathedral. In 1938, the church was closed down and turned into a storehouse. The building survived the Joseph Stalin's period intact.

In 1941-1944, many houses in the area of the square were damaged by Nazi gun-fire and air bombing, the house at the corner of present-day Grivtsov Lane was destroyed. In the 1940s, the Column of Peace was installed (not preserved). In 1950, house #9 Hay Square was constructed (architect Mikhail Klimentov), buildings on the west side of the square were covered with a uniform facade. On December 15, 1952 this square was renamed into Peace Square as "a sign of the struggle of the people of the USSR for general and complete disarmament and world peace". 

Assumption Church (Saviour Church) was blown up on February 1, 1961 at the height of Nikita Khrushchev's anti-religious campaign to free space for construction of Metro station "Ploshchad Mira" ("Peace Square"). Metro vestibule that was to replace it stands slightly to the north. It was built in 1961-1963 on Peace Square (now Hay Square) according to the project of architects Aron Getskin and Valentina Shuvalova. The Metro station "Ploshchad Mira" was opened on July 1, 1963. According to initial plans, its vestibule should to be build into building of future hotel. In 1981 there were plans to build it into planned building of Leningrad Air Terminal (for organization of bus routes to airport). However, these plans were never realized.

In late 1980s, there began construction of the two transfer Metro stations with planned names "Ploshchad Mira 2" ("Peace Square 2") and "Ploshchad Mira 3" ("Peace Square 3"). It's interesting that Metro station with planned name "Ploshchad Mira 3" was opened on December 30, 1991 as "Sadovaya" ("Garden") in the honour of nearest Garden Street while construction of planned Metro station "Ploshchad Mira 2" (present-day "Spasskaya") lasted during next 17 years. On October 4, 1991 the name of the square was changed again, back to Hay Square. On July 1, 1992 Metro station "Ploshchad Mira" ("Peace Square") was also renamed into "Sennaya Ploshchad" ("Hay Square"). On June 10, 1999, at 7:40 pm, the concrete canopy of its vestibule collapsed, killing seven people. This canopy was built as temporary decision before construction of the hotel. In order to avoid such tragedies in the future, in St. Petersburg were held works for strengthening or demolition of the canopies of the other Metro vestibules of similar design.

Since the early 1990s, an unlicensed market functioned on Hay Square (liquidated after the construction of the new Hay Market in 1998). In 1995, the designs for the reconstruction of Hay Square were approved, which envisioned rebuilding the Assumption Church (Saviour Church). In 2003, Hay Square was redeveloped, new trade buildings and fountain were constructed. The memorial chapel was built in 2003-2004 on the spot where the altar of the Assumption Church (Saviour Church) had once stood. This very small and plain-looking chapel was consecrated on March 19, 2005. Also, in 2003 there was installed "Tour de la Paix" - "Peace Tower" (artist - Clara Halter, architect - Jean-Michel Wilmotte) as peculiar gift of France for the 300th anniversary of St. Petersburg (2003). It was tall metallic stele (height - 18 m) on the both sides of which were fixed transparent semi-circular glass panels with the word "peace" in 50 languages. In the opinion of many residents and experts of art, this modern memorial looked out of place at this historic square. To their joy, glass panels at the "Peace Tower" were seriously cracked during anomalous heat of 2010 and the monument was removed out from Hay Square.

Currently city authorities have plans to restore square and Assumption Church (Saviour Church). It was found that old foundation pit of church was not destroyed, and it possible to use it for restoration of church.

*Hay Square through the ages (excellent video kay*





*"View of the Hay Square in Petersburg" (1800, artist - Benjamin Patersen):*








Wikipedia

*The project for reconstruction of the Hay Square with restoring of Assumption Church (Saviour Church):*








save-sp-burg









save-sp-burg









save-sp-burg


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Spasskaya" ("Saviour")* is the current western terminal station of Pravoberezhnaya Line 4 of Saint Petersburg Metro. The station is situated near Hay Square and intersection of the Garden Street and Yefimov Street, in the Sennoy Municipal Okrug, Admiralteysky District. It is part of the first three-way transfer node in the Saint Petersburg Metro (so-called *"SSS"*) that also includes Metro stations "Sennaya Ploshchad" (Line 2) and "Sadovaya" (Line 5). 

"Spasskaya" was opened on March 7, 2009. It is named after demolished Assumption Church (Saviour Church), nearest Saviour Lane and Saviour Island at which it located. Its project name was "Ploshchad Mira 2" ("Peace Square 2") due to former name of the square near which it located.

The construction of Metro station "Spasskaya" lasted about 20 years, since the end of 1980s. The construction of the first tunnel between future Metro stations "Dostoyevskaya" and "Spasskaya" was started in 1989. The station was planned to be opened in 1995, but its opening was rescheduled on many years due to lack of funding. The station was scheduled to open on December 20, 2008, but its opening was rescheduled on March 7, 2009 because of last-minute repairs to station's transfer escalators. For the first time in St. Petersburg Metro, in the each of two transfer corridor between "Spasskaya" and two other stations were installed four escalators which were made according to the design of Viktor Khristich (General Director of LLC "Constructor"). However, these escalators have many technical disadvantages in design. As result, the opening of station was rescheduled because "Rostekhnadzor" (Federal Service for Ecological, Technological and Nuclear Supervision) could not give permission for operation of dangerous escalators. From the first days of its operation, these escalators become sadly famous due to high level of noise and vibration during exploitation. On April 2, 2010, after one year since opening of station, there were broken 3 of 4 escalators in the transfer corridor between Metro stations "Spasskaya" and "Sadovaya". As result, the transfer from "Sadovaya" to "Spasskaya" was closed, and only one escalator operated for transfer in the opposite direction. After one month, on May 13, 2010, there was broken one escalator in the transfer corridor between Metro stations "Sennaya Ploshchad" and "Spasskaya". As result, this transfer also operated only in one direction. There was organized difficult scheme of transfer what led to the big overcrowding of the transfer node. This problem was been solved only on February 12, 2011, after end of repairment works. For this reason, Khristich's escalators were contemptuously nicknamed "Khristolators" ("Christolators").

*March 7, 2009. The sadly famous "Khristolators":*





*The scheme of operation of transfer node "SSS" during repairment of "Khristolators" (May 13, 2010 - February 12, 2011):*








Wikipedia

*July 30, 2011. Four of eight "Khristolators":*








Битцевский панк

The architects of the station were Yevgeny Rapoport (project leader), Vladimir Khozatsky and Viktoriya Morozova. "Spasskaya" is a deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type (depth - 61 m). The pylons and track walls of the station are faced with polished dark-yellow Greek travertine. The floor is paved with grey and black granite. The decoration of Metro station "Spasskaya" is devoted to the architecture of St. Petersburg. Previously there were plans to decorate this station with images of destroyed Assumption Church (Saviour Church) and other famous churches which were demolished by Soviet authorities. However, according to decision of the administration of the Saint Petersburg Metro, the theme of demolished churches was replaced with new variant dedicated to the three centuries of the architecture of St. Petersburg. The station is decorated with two mosaic panels (artists - Sergey Repin, Vasily Sukhov, Ivan Uralov and Nikita Fomin). One mosaic panel named "Architecture of Petersburg" is located opposite the future exit to the city. It depicts triumphal column with Corinthian capital and stone disk with names of the great Russian and foreign architects who worked in Saint Petersburg. However, after opening it was found that decorators made ​​few mistakes and inaccuracies in the spelling of the names of these architects. Also, there is depicted opened gates with decorative elements of the St. Petersburg buildings. The another mosaic panel is located near transfer to Metro station "Sadovaya". Its composition is close to the first mosaic panel, but its central element is closed gates.

*March 5, 2009. The mosaic panels at the Metro station "Spasskaya":*








Igor Vanin









Igor Vanin

*March 5, 2009. The location of the future exit:*








Igor Vanin

*April 9, 2010. Metro station "Spasskaya":*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*December 29, 2011:*








Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

The station does not have a ground-level vestibule or a connecting escalator. Passengers have to go to one of two transfer stations in order to exit to the city. The transfer to Metro station "Sadovaya" is located in the northern end of platform, to Metro station "Sennaya Ploshchad" - in the southern end. The preparation works for construction of escalator tunnel began in October 2010. The construction of the foundation pit for escalator tunnel began in February 2011 at the place of former car parking. The construction of the escalator tunnel began on April 2, 2012 with using of TBM "Aurora" ("Herrenknecht EPB Shield"). It was finished on June 3, 2012.

However, Metro builders faced with administrative problem. The matter is that city authorities have plans for reconstruction of the Hay Square. There are plans to restore Assumption Church (Saviour Church) which was demolished in 1961. However, many residents of St. Petersburg question the need for the restoration of this church. According to their opinion, new church would not have any historical or cultural value. Moreover, its building would lead to traffic jams. Currently there are no common opinion among St. Petersburg residents on this issue.

Also, city authorities have plans to build another trade store "PIK-2" and to rebuild existing vestibule of Metro station "Sennaya Ploshchad" (constructed in 1961-1963). The planned vestibule, combined for Metro stations "Spasskaya" and "Sennaya Ploshchad" is planned to be build into ground floor of future trade store "PIK-2". However, the construction of this trade store is not started yet. That's why it's not clear - how combined vestibule of Metro stations "Spasskaya" and "Sennaya Ploshchad" should to be built? The project of combined Metro vestibule is not ready yet. Its construction depends from general plans for reconstruction of square. As an option, it was proposed to build temporary vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya" which would be operate before beginning of the reconstruction of the square. However, it would be not wise to construct temporary vestibule which would be demolished after 1-2 years.

That is why there are no clear plans for further construction works.

*October 24, 2010. The preparation works for construction of own vestibule:*








karhu

*October 28, 2010:*








karhu









karhu

*February 16, 2011:*








USSR Man


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 14, 2011. The beginning of construction of the foundation pit for escalator tunnel:*








USSR Man

*March 16, 2011:*








Urban

*September 5, 2011:*








USSR Man

*November 30, 2011:*








USSR Man

*December 13, 2011:*








USSR Man


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 2, 2012:*








karhu

*June 27, 2012:*








Сергей Яковлев









Сергей Яковлев

*November 21, 2012:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 5, 2013:*








Gleb









Gleb

*February 10, 2013. The escalator tunnel:*








71-153

*The future corridor to the Metro station "Spasskaya":*








71-153


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In 2015 second vestibule of Metro station "Sportivnaya" is scheduled to be opened.*

*"SPORTIVNAYA"*

"Sportivnaya" ("Sportive") is a station on the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. The station is located near intersection of the Greater Avenue of Petrograd Side and Dobrolyubov Avenue, in the Vvedensky Municipal Okrug, Petrogradsky District. "Sportivnaya" was opened on September 15, 1997 as temporary part of the Pravoberezhnaya Line 4. On March 7, 2009 it was transferred to the newly-formed Line 5.

The station is named due to its location in close proximity to two major sport objects of Saint Petersburg - Petrovsky Stadium and "Yubileiny" ("Jubilee") Sports Palace. The station closes during and immediately after the home football matches, mostly due to apprehension over riot damage. Its project names were "Olimpiyskaya" ("Olympic") and "Tuchkov Most" ("Tuchkov Bridge") - in the honour of Tuchkov Bridge which located nearby. The station is also located within walking distance of Peter and Paul Fortress.

The Petrovsky Stadium is a sport complex that consists of a number of sport buildings. One of them is the Grand Sport Arena which is the home of FC "Zenit" Saint Petersburg and for simplicity referred by everyone as Petrovsky Stadium. The complex also contains another football stadium, Minor Sport Arena (MSA). MSA of Petrovsky in 2008 was used by several teams that compete in lower professional leagues: FC "Dynamo" Saint Petersburg, FC "Zenit-2" Saint Petersburg and FC "Sever" Murmansk. The whole complex is located on the Petrograd Side in central St. Petersburg on Petrovsky Island, an island in the Little Neva River connected to the adjacent Krestovsky and Petrogradsky islands through bridges. The first wooden stadium at this location was built in 1924-1925 according to the project of Czech architect Alois Vejvoda. Its construction was finished on June 26, 1925. Prior to 1992, it was known as Lenin Stadium. It was reconstructed in 1933 (the seating capacity increased from 10.000 to 25.000). During the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945 an artillery battery was situated on the training ground with a military unit in the locker room. In September, 1942 the Leningrad field-and-track championship was held on the stadium. During the war the wooden grandstands were partly burnt, partly dismantled for firewood. In 1957-1961 stadium went through major reconstruction (architects Nikolay Baranov, Oleg Guryev and Viktor Fromzel), the largest one before the 1980 Summer Olympics. At that time the capacity was 33.000 seats. In 1978 the stadium was reconstructed for 1980 Summer Olympics (architect Stanislav Odnovalov, Nina Balazh, engineer M. Khristiansen). The stadium has received world recognition since hosting the Goodwill Games in 1994. At that time, after a major reconstruction the seating capacity was changed to a more comfortable design with 21.725 seats (architect Stanislav Odnovalov). All seats are made of weather-proof durable plastic. Seats have different colour, depending on the seating section and proximity to the pit. During preparations to Goodwill Games, in 1994 was built Minor Sport Arena (MSA) with capacity of 2.835 seats. FC "Zenit" Saint Petersburg are currently based at Petrovsky Stadium where they play home their games. The sport arena consists of a football field, a 400-meter racing track and field facilities. Aside from sporting events, the stadium has been a popular place for entertainment, music concerts and festivals. Several gyms, a hotel, and other facilities are available.

"Yubileiny" Sports Palace (also translated as "Yubileiny" ("Jubilee") Palace of Sports, is an indoor sports arena and concert complex located in Saint Petersburg. The complex was completed in 1967 as a present from the Federation of Trade Unions to the city on the 50th anniversary of Soviet power (architects - Grigory Morozov, Ivan Suslikov, Alexander Levkhanyan and Feliks Yakovlev, engineer - Alexey Morozov). The Palace hosts a wide variety of activities, including athletic training and competitions, conventions, festivals, and musical concerts. Reconstructed in 2007-2009, it houses 7.012 seats for ice hockey and up to 7.700 seats for basketball. It is accessible from Metro station "Sportivnaya". The arena is the home venue of basketball club "Spartak" Saint Petersburg, hosting both the men's and women's teams games. The "Yubileiny" Sports Palace's ice rink is home to the "Yubileiny" Sport Club, a prominent training center for figure skating. It is also referred to as Specialized Children and Youth Sports Schools of the Olympic Reserve of the St. Petersburg. During the 1990s, the rink often had poor-quality ice and other problems, resulting in limited training time even for the 1994 Olympic champion, Alexey Urmanov. Conditions improved in the next decade. Coaches have included Alexey Mishin, Igor Moskvin and Tamara Moskvina, while skaters who have trained there include: Natalya Mishkutenok and Artur Dmitriyev (1992 Olympic Champions; two-time 1991 and 1992 World Champions; two-time 1991 and 1992 European Champions), Oksana Kazakova and Artur Dmitriyev (1998 Olympic Champions and 1996 European Champions), Yelena Berezhnaya and Anton Sikharulidze (2002 Olympic Champions; two-time 1998 and 1999 World Champions; two-time 1998 and 2001 European Champions), Yuko Kavaguti and Alexander Smirnov (2010 European Champions; 2009 and 2010 World bronze medalists), Alexey Urmanov (1994 Olympic Champion and 1997 European Champion), Alexey Yagudin (2002 Olympic Champion; four-time 1998, 1999, 2000 and 2002 World Champion; three-time 1998, 1999 and 2002 European Champion), Yevgeny Plushchenko (2006 Olympic Champion; three-time 2001, 2003 and 2004 World Champion; seven-time 2000, 2001, 2003, 2005, 2006, 2010 and 2012 European Champion), Artur Gachinsky (2011 World bronze medalist and 2012 European silver medalist), Yelizaveta Tuktamysheva (2013 European bronze medalist).

*July 22, 2012. Petrovsky Stadium:*








alaft

*July 22, 2012. "Yubileiny" Sports Palace:*








alaft

The station was designed by Alexander Konstantinov, Valerian Volonsevich and O. Kuznetsov. "Sportivnaya" is Russia's first double-decked station. It's deep-level single-vaulted station with planned cross-platform transfer (depth - 64 m). It's planned to have transfer to the future Ring Line, but construction of this line is not started yet. Its lower floor serves the southbound trains while the upper floor serves the northbound ones. When Ring Line will be launched, each floor will be serve trains going in same direction. Due to the fact that Metro stations of this construction are very sensitive to vibration from passing trains, track ways at the upper floor are placed on gravel bed. That's why there are no traditional security trays under track ways. The floors are connected by two escalators, one of which is closed due to lack of necessary passenger traffic. The main theme of station's decor is a history of Olympic movement. The track walls of upper floor and columns of lower floor are faced with white marble, track walls of lower floor - with red marble. The floors are paved with white granite. The wall in the end upper floor is decorated with text of the "Ode to Sport" (1912) by Pierre de Frédy, Baron de Coubertin (1863-1937); the wall in the end of lower floor is decorated with mosaic panel which depicts ancient runners (artist - Alexander Bystrov). The track walls of lower floor are decorated with mosaic panels with portraits of Ancient athletes. Above the ways of upper floor are installed hanging lamps that imitated the Olympic torches. In 2010 mercury-vapor lamps were replaced with sodium-vapor lamps.

The upper floor is linked to the station's only exit, which leads to south-eastern side of Petrogradsky Island. The underground vestibule is also decorated with mosaic panels on sport theme (artist - Alexander Bystrov). There is located big mosaic panel "Olympic Flame" above escalator tunnel. The ceiling above escalator tunnel is illuminated by "Greek" light fixtures. It consist of caissons. The walls of vestibule are decorated with mosaic medallions which depicts scenes from the Ancient Olympic Games.






*May 11, 2009. The vestibule of Metro station "Sportivnaya":*








Битцевский панк

*May 11, 2009. The mosaic panel "Olympic Flame" in the vestibule:*








Битцевский панк









Link

*February 19, 2011. The mosaic medallion at the wall of vestibule:*








Битцевский панк

*The plan of Metro station "Sportivnaya":*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*METRO DEPOT "YUZHNOYE"*

Metro depot "Yuzhnoye" ("Southern") is a future depot №7 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located in the industrial area of Shushary, near automotive plant of the "Toyota Motor Corporation". After launching, it will be serve Pravoberezhnaya Line 4 and Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5. As result, it will be possible to launch eight-car trains at these lines instead of six-car trains.

The preparation works at the territory of construction site of depot began in December 2012. Metro depot "Yuzhnoye" is scheduled to open in 2016.

*The scheme of Metro station "Shushary" and Metro depot "Yuzhnoye":*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 22, 2012. Automotive Plant Driveway, view from Pushkinsky District in direction to the Frunzensky District. The territory of "General Motors" automotive plant (left) and future Metro depot "Yuzhnoye" (right):*








Alekssk95

*April 22, 2012. Automotive Plant Driveway. The automotive plant of "Toyota Motor Corporation" and territory of the future Metro depot "Yuzhnoye" (left):* 








Alekssk95

*April 22, 2012:*








Alekssk95

*February 10, 2013. The construction site of Metro depot "Yuzhnoye":*








Metroschemes

*P.S. In next posts I will write about plans for further development of the Saint Petersburg Metro (after 2016).*


----------



## geometarkv

AlekseyVT said:


> *"BALKANSKAYA"*
> 
> "Balkanskaya" ("Balkan") is a planned station of the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line (Line 5) of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It was planned to be located near the intersections of the Bucharest Street with Aleksa Dundić Street and Little Balkan Street, in the Balkansky Municipal Okrug, Frunzensky District.
> 
> The station is named after Balkansky Municipal Okrug in which it was planned to be located. This okrug got its name because the names of many streets and avenues in this and neighboring area are connected with Balkan Peninsula (such as Aleksa Dundić Street, Bucharest Street, Carpathian Street, Dimitrov Street, Little Balkan Street, Little Carpathian Street, Plovdiv Street, Shipka Lane, Sofia Street, Zagreb Boulevard, etc).
> 
> Balkansky Municipal Okrug without Serbian cities.


----------



## alekssa1

geometarkv said:


> Balkansky Municipal Okrug without Serbian cities.


Belgradskaya street is nearby, right in the neighboring Municipality


----------



## city_thing

The Dunayskaya station looks really terrible. Very early 90s.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG TRAM*

*December 23, 2012. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Crownwork Avenue:*








Михаил Черныш

*December 23, 2012. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) turns from Crownwork Avenue to Kuybyshev Street:*








Михаил Черныш

*February 3, 2013. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) and BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at tram depot №5:*








Diod

*February 10, 2013. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Gakkel Street, tram route №18:*








DenisKe

*February 10, 2013. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Gakkel Street, tram route №18:*








Влад96

*February 18, 2013. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at terminal stop "Metro 'Staraya Derevnya' ('Old Village')", tram route №18:*








Dissident

*February 20, 2013. 71-631 (KTM-31) tramcar №5210 (constructed in 2011 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Zhukov Street:*








mYm


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 31, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7400 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Kosygin Avenue, tram route №64:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*December 31, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7400 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Mentors Avenue, tram route №64:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*January 3, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7400 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) and LVS-86K tramcar №3090 (constructed in August 1996 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at terminal stop "Metro 'Ladozhskaya' ('Ladoga')", tram route №64:*








Mr.Den

*December 23, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7401 (constructed in November 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Ryabovo Highway, tram route №64:*








DenisKe

*January 4, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7401 (constructed in November 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at terminal stop "Metro 'Ladozhskaya' ('Ladoga')", tram route №64:*








Влад96

*January 11, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7401 (constructed in November 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Rzhevskaya Square, tram route №64:*








mashinist475


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 26, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Ryabovo Highway, tram route №64:*








Олег Бодня

*December 27, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Ryabovo Highway, tram route №64:*








mYm

*December 31, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Kosygin Avenue, tram route №64:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*December 31, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7403 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Mentors Avenue, tram route №64:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*February 13, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) in tram depot №7:*








cyclofillydea

*February 13, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) in tram depot №7:*








cyclofillydea


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 31, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7404 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Kosygin Avenue, tram route №10:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*December 31, 2012. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7404 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Kosygin Avenue, tram route №10:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*January 5, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7404 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) and 71-134A (LM-99AVN) tramcar №3912 (constructed in May 2008 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at terminal stop "Rzhevka", tram route №64:*








СОЛОВЕЙ

*January 5, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7404 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Kosygin Avenue, tram route №64:*








Яков Титенок

*January 24, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7404 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Ryabovo Highway, tram route №64:*








Шпекавыг

*February 20, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7404 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Hay Square:*








railwayman


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 30, 2012. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) and LM-68M tramcars №5681 and №5689 (constructed in 1986 and 1988 at Leningrad Wagon-Repair Plant, now Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at tram depot №5:*








Роман Агатипов

*December 30, 2012. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Mechnikov Hospital":*








Роман Агатипов

*January 19, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Creeks", tram route №9. The first day of passenger operation:*








mashinist475

*January 19, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Rustaveli Street, tram route №9. The first day of passenger operation:*








DenisKe

*January 19, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Metro 'Udelnaya'", tram route №9. The first day of passenger operation:*








Леонид Агафонов

*January 24, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) in tram depot №5:*








Шпекавыг

*January 26, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Science Avenue, tram route №9:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*January 26, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Engels Avenue, tram route №9:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*January 26, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Creeks", tram route №9:*








xrds2009

*February 3, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Savushkin Street, tram route №19:*








DenisKe

*February 3, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Linden Alley, tram route №19:*








Влад96

*February 3, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Linden Alley, tram route №19:*








Влад96


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 28, 2012. BKM 84300M tramcar (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at tram depot №5:*








Роман Агатипов

*January 17, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Lunacharsky Avenue:*








Роман Агатипов

*January 17, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at tram depot №5:*








СОЛОВЕЙ

*January 23, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Engels Avenue, tram route №9. The second day of passenger operation:*








mashinist475

*February 20, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Hay Square:*








railwayman


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 29, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5213 (constructed at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Savushkin Street:*








Шпекавыг

*January 29, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5213 (constructed at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Savushkin Street:*








Шпекавыг

*January 29, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5213 (constructed at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Savushkin Street:*








Шпекавыг

*January 29, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5213 (constructed at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Savushkin Street:*








Шпекавыг


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2016-2020:*

*According to my preliminary estimates, in 2016-2020 should be implemented (completely or partially) following plans:
1) The first stage of the construction of the new Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6;
2) The western extension of the Line 4 to Metro station "Teatralnaya";
3) The northwestern extension of the Line 5 to Metro station "Shuvalovsky Prospekt";
4) The northwestern extension of the Line 2 to Metro station "Novokrestovskaya".*

*However, with the current level of funding of Metro construction, it's more likely that some of these projects will be postponed *


Link

^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE CONSTRUCTION OF THE NEW KRASNOSELSKO-KALININSKAYA LINE 6*

*In 2016-2020, there are plans to launch first segment of new Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 between Metro stations "Obvodny Kanal 2" and "Yugo-Zapadnaya" (total length - 10.3 km).*

Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 is the proposed line of the Saint Petersburg Metro which scheduled to be opened in 2016-2020 with 4 stations put into service in its initial opening. This line will be built in order to decrease passenger traffic at the overloaded Line 1 - the most oldest line of the Saint Petersburg Metro. The new line will be built almost parallel to the Line 1 and will be have two transfer with it at the stations "Kirovsky Zavod" ("Kirov Plant") and "Ploshchad Vosstaniya" ("Uprising Square"). Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line will connect southwestern (Krasnoselsky District) and northeastern (Kalininsky District) parts of Saint Petersburg through city centre.

By December 2012, following stations are planned to be built within first stage of the construction:
1) "Obvodny Kanal 2" (transfer to "Obvodny Kanal" on the Line 5);
2) * ** "Borovaya";
3) "Zastavskaya" (transfer to "Moskovskiye Vorota" on the Line 2);
4) * ** "Bronevaya";
5) "Putilovskaya" (transfer to "Kirovsky Zavod" on the Line 1);
6) "Yugo-Zapadnaya".

* ** The intermediate Metro stations "Borovaya" and "Bronevaya" (near eponymous railway stations) will be built only structurally. It will be so-called "ghost stations" during few years since the opening of Line 6. Its construction will be completed later (assumedly during second stage of construction).

Also, there will be built Metro depot "Krasnoselskaya" and service branch line between Metro stations "Putilovskaya" and "Narvskaya" as well as administrative complex near Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya".

As result, there will be opened first station in the Yugo-Zapad (South-West) Municipal Okrug. It's planned that opening of new line should help to decrease passenger traffic at the few stations of the Line 1 - "Baltiyskaya" ("Baltic"; opened on November 15, 1955), "Avtovo" (opened on November 15, 1955), "Leninsky Prospekt" ("Lenin Avenue"; opened on October 5, 1977), "Prospekt Veteranov" ("Veterans Avenue"; opened on October 5, 1977). Also, it should help to decrease number of passengers who use cross-platform interchange at Metro station "Tekhnologichesky Institut" ("Institute of Technology"; Line 1/Line 2; opened in 1955/1961).

After its opening, Line 6 planned to be extended to the southwest and northeast.

*The actual project of the first stage of the new Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6:*








Link









sptoday


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"OBVODNY KANAL 2"*

"Obvodny Kanal 2" ("Bypass Canal 2") is a future northeastern terminal station of the Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Ligovsky Avenue and Pryluky Street, in the Volkovskoye Municipal Okrug, Frunzensky District.

The station is named after Bypass Canal near which it will be located. Bypass Canal is the longest canal in Saint Petersburg. Its length - 8.08 km, width - 21.3 m (in the eastern part - to 42.6 m), depth - 2 m. It flows from the Neva River near Alexander Nevsky Lavra to the Yekaterinhofka River not far from the sea port. Two rivers flow into the Bypass Canal: Monastyrka River (to the right) and Volkovka River (to the left). Initially, Bypass Canal with a defence wall was constructed between Yekaterinhofka River and Ligovsky Canal in 1769-1780 according to the project of engineer Lev Carbonnier. In 1805, engineer Ivan Gerard started building the eastern part of the Obvodny Canal, deepening and extending the old bed. These works were finished in 1816-1833 under leadership of French engineers Pierre-Dominique Bazaine and Benoît Paul Émile Clapeyron. By 1830s, Bypass Canal became southern border of the city. The navigation of the whole route was opened in 1835. In the second half of 19th century, during the Industrial Revolution, this area became place of the construction of industrial enterprises. It considered to be the first industrial cluster in Russian Empire. Bypass Canal effectively became main transport artery for transportation of raw materials and finished products, the source of water and sewer collecting wastewater of adjacent industrial enterprises. Except industrial enterprises, there were built buildings of Warsaw Rail Terminal (1852-1860) and Baltic Rail Terminal (1855-1858). In 1930s, the Bypass Canal was cleaned and deepened (architect Konstantin Dmitriyev, engineer I. Tarasenko). The concrete embankment between Baltic Rail Terminal and Gaza Avenue (now Old Peterhof Avenue) was constructed and the building of main embankments and bridges was completed in 1960s. Eventually the canal became shallow and now is not navigable anymore. Bypass Canal is spanned with 21 city bridges and 2 railway bridges. The banks of the canal are lined with granite. The Bypass Canal embankments belong to the main city's thoroughfares and are an important part of the city's industrial zone. They are dominated with industrial and transport buildings.

"Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal") is the station on the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. This station is also known as "Obvodny Kanal 1" ("Bypass Canal 1"). It's located near the intersection of the Ligovsky Avenue and Bypass Canal Embankment, in the Volkovskoye Municipal Okrug, Frunzensky District. The station was opened on December 30, 2010 on the existing track of the Line 5 between Metro stations "Zvenigorodskaya" and "Volkovskaya" (both stations were opened on December 20, 2008). Within two years trains bypassed "Obvodny Kanal" without stops because this station was uncompleted and had no exit. It was difficult to build exit from this station because it's located in the historical district of St. Petersburg. As a result, it was decided to demolish two buildings - former movie theater "North" and 8-storey living house (both buildings were built in 1914) - and to build trade store with the vestibule of Metro station at this site. In 2008 both buildings were demolished. On October 5, 2009 there began construction of the escalator tunnel, which was finished on December 25, 2009. In June 2010 was started construction of the trade store of "Adamant" Holding with the vestibule of station. The vestibule was opened on December 30, 2010 at the ground floor of the uncompleted building of the trade store. The trade store "Ligov" (total area - 35.700 sq.m.) was built according to the project of Vladimir Fraifeld, Dmitry Sedakov and Yu. Timoshenko. It was opened on September 17, 2011.

The architects of Metro station "Obvodny Kanal" were Boris Podolsky and Pavel Malmalayev. "Obvodny Kanal" is the deep-level station of the pylon type (depth - 61 m). Originally there were plans to build it as the deep-level single-vaulted station with cross-platform interchange to the Line 6, but this design was rejected in order to reduce cost and to accelerate pace of construction. The vestibule and underground hall of station are decorated in the style of industrial architecture. It's due to fact that in the second half of 19th century there was created first industrial cluster in the Russian Empire in the area of Bypass Canal. The pylons of station are faced with white polished Italian marble "Bianco Carrara". The floor is paved with grey and white granite. The track walls are decorated with glass ceramical panels (artists - Alexander Gordin and Pavel Yakushin), which depicts life of St. Petersburg in late 19th - early 20th century. The panels at the one track wall are depict right embankment of Bypass Canal, the panels at the other track wall - left embankment. The total length of panels is 360 metres. The walls in the southern end of central hall and in the transfer corridor are decorated with large decorative glass ceramic panels in the frame of black Gabbro-diabase "Karelia". The exit from station is located near the northern end, with four escalators. In the near future transfer to the Line 6 is planned to open. The future station will be called "Obvodny Kanal 2".

The architects of Metro station "Obvodny Kanal 2" are Boris Podolsky and Pavel Malmalayev. Its ground-level vestibule will be located at the intersection of the Ligovsky Avenue and Pryluky Street near Saint Petersburg Bus Terminal. The project name of station were "Karetnaya" ("Coach") and "Karetny Most" ("Coach Bridge"). "Obvodny Kanal 2" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the column-wall type (depth ~ 60 m). The transfer to the Line 5 will be built via bridge over track ways. The station will be decorated in High-tech style. Its decor will be illustrate process of construction of Metro station and vestibule. The shape of the ground-level vestibule will remind tunnel boring machine after end of construction of the escalator tunnel. The station will be decorated with glass panels with photoimages of the station at the stage of construction. Therefore, according to the authors of project, the passengers will be able to see "anatomy of Metro".

*The trade store "Ligov":*








Star2007









tkspb

*The future transfer station "Obvodny Kanal" ("Bypass Canal"; Line 5; opened on December 30, 2010):*








Dj Fonar









Horror









sergeant-1









Dj Fonar


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dj Fonar









Vladimir91









Dj Fonar









Vladimir91









yakushina


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The project of Metro station "Obvodny Kanal 2" ("Bypass Canal 2"; Line 6):*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"BOROVAYA"*

"Borovaya" ("Pinery") is a future station of the Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the railway station "Borovaya", at the border of the Moskovskaya Zastava Municipal Okrug of Moskovsky District and Volkovskoye Municipal Okrug of Frunzensky District.

The station is named due to location near the 2.17-km long Pinery Street and railway station "Borovaya" ("Pinery"). Previously there was pinery (pine forest) in this area, which was cut down in mid-18th century. During some time, this area was known as Big Stumps. In second half of 18th century, street was built up at the place of the former pinery. It was known as Sandy Road (in 1768-1799) and Sand Street (in 1793-1829). The other name of same street - Pinery Street - is known since 1788. In 1829 there were formed separate Pinery Street and Sand Street (since 1858 - Chernihiv Street). There is located railway station "Borovaya" ("Pinery") of the Vitebsk direction of the October Railway near the Pinery Street.

The architects of Metro station "Borovaya" are Alexander Potekhin and Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov. The project name of station was "Vitebsky Prospekt" ("Vitebsk Avenue"). "Borovaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. Its platform will be located under railway, perpendicular to it. There will be built two exits. The one exit will be located in the ground floor of two-storey building, which will be built at the intersection of the Kiev Street, Chernihiv Street and Rybinsk Street, near railway station "Borovaya". The second exit will be located in the ground-floor vestibule at the intersection of the Ligovsky Avenue and Tosin Street, near the industrial buildings of the 19th-20th centuries. 

It's planned that Metro station "Borovaya" will be served passenger who uses interchange between railway and Metro. As result, it will help to decrease number of passengers who currently uses interchange between neighboring Vitebsk Rail Terminal and Metro stations "Pushkinskaya" ("Alexander Pushkin"; Line 1) and "Zvenigorodskaya" ("Zvenigorod"; Line 5). Previously there existed plans to build transfer to the planned Ring Line at the "Borovaya" station. But later it was decided to build it at the Metro station "Bronevaya".









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZASTAVSKAYA"*

"Zastavskaya" ("Outpost") is a future station of the Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Tashkent Street and Eastern St. Mitrofan Driveway, in the Moskovskaya Zastava Municipal Okrug, Moskovsky District. The project names of this station were "Moskovskiye Vorota 2" ("Moscow Gate 2") and "Chernigovskaya" ("Chernihiv").

The station is named after Moskovskaya Zastava Municipal Okrug in which it will be located. Moskovskaya Zastava (Moscow Outpost) is the historical name of the northern part of present-day Moskovsky District. The name originates from the outpost (checkpoint) that existed at the intersection of Moscow Road (present-day Moscow Avenue) and Ligovsky Canal (present-day Ligovsky Avenue). Up to the end of the 19th century, Moscow Outpost remained a sparsely populated territory with rural settlements. In the late 19th-early 20th centuries, it was developed mainly with industrial enterprises ("Siemens-Schuckert" Plant, Wagon-Building Plant, Shoe Factory of "Skorokhod" Association, etc.). On Transbalkanian Avenue (now Moscow Avenue) and adjoining streets, apartments houses and quarters for workers were constructed. After October Revolution of 1917, industrial development of this territory was continued: former "Simens-Schuckert" Plant was enlarged and turned into "Elektrosila" ("Electric Power") Plant; a diary factory replaced the former city slaughterhouses; "Pishchevik" Tinned Food Factory, "Farmakon" Pharmaceutical Plant and other enterprises were constructed. In 1926, Ligovsky Canal was filled in, to be replaced with a continuation of Ligovsky Avenue. In 1930s, a number of public houses were built along Moscow Avenue: Ilyich Palace of Culture for Workers of "Elektrosila" Plant, Kapranov House of Culture for Workers of "Skorokhod" Association, the buildings of the Council of Moskovsky District and "Soyuzpushnina" (1939). During the Siege of Leningrad of 1941-1944, the region of Moscow Outpost was severely damaged by artillery and air-raids. On April 29, 1961, three Metro stations - "Frunzenskaya" ("Mikhail Frunze"), "Moskovskiye Vorota" ("Moscow Gate") and "Elektrosila" ("Electric Power") were opened on the territory of Moscow Outpost. The modern Moscow Outpost remains an important industrial area, where over 30 industrial enterprises are located: "Elektrosila", "Vagonmash" ("Wagon-Building Plant"), "Khlebny Dom" mechanized bakery, Oil and Lard Industrial Complex, a Cold Storage Facility № 1; numerous motor transport and construction and assembly enterprises. The residential houses, shopping and services facilities are concentrated along Moscow Avenue, the main thoroughfare of the district. The most well-known monuments of Moscow Outpost are the Moscow Triumphal Gate and New Maidens' Convent of the Resurrection with a historic necropolis. Today, a municipal establishment of Moskovsky District bears the name of Moskovskaya Zastava (Moscow Outpost).

The Moscow Triumphal Gate is a Neoclassical triumphal arch in Saint Petersburg. The monument - built mainly in cast iron - was erected in 1834–1838 in the memory of the Russian victory in the Russo-Turkish War of 1828-1829. At the beginning, the triumphal gate was supposed to be erected by the Bypass Canal, but as the city expanded further to the south, the site for the gate was moved to the intersection of the Moscow Highway (now Moscow Avenue) and Ligovsky Canal. In addition, two guard posts were erected on both sides of the Moscow Highway. In this way, the monument not only became a triumphal structure, but also a gateway into the capital of Russian Empire. The Moscow Triumphal Gate were designed by the great Russian architect Vasily Stasov (1769-1848), who was also responsible for the re-design of the Narva Triumphal Gate (1827-1834) in Saint Petersburg. Stasov, an exponent of the Empire style, originally developed two different designs for the gate before a full size model of one of the designs was erected. The project was confirmed on January 17, 1834. The solemn laying of gate was held on September 14, 1834, on the 5th anniversary of signing of the Treaty of Adrianople (1829). In the following year, the Neoclassical sculptor Boris Orlovsky (1796-1837) developed models of the sculpture details of the gate, including war trophies and figures of geniuses. The chief material to be used in building the gate was cast iron. The castings for the ends of the columns and walls located above the cornices, the forging from the sheets of copper sculpture details including the figures of geniuses, trophies and upper parts of the columns were produced at a local factory. The cast iron for the columns were cast in another local factory. Each column is composed of nine separate blocks together with the trunks and the upper units of the columns. All 12 columns weigh approximately a combined 450 tons. The first column was erected on July 14, 1836. The gate were finally opened two years later, on October 28, 1838. 

At that time, Moscow Gate were the largest structure in the world made of cast iron. The monumental portico made of the powerful columns symbolized greatness and glory of the Russian Army. The war victory theme was further underlined with the sculpture compositions of war trophies, signs and weapons. The use of a frieze of 30 sculptural figures of genius made from copper sheets of seven different models in the monument was considered an architectural innovation of the day. Being erected as a memorial of a military victory, the main concept behind the gate was the ostentatious display of state power. This concept is inherent in most of Stasov's designs in Saint Petersburg, such as the Pauline Barracks (1817–1821), Transfiguration Cathedral (1827–1829), Trinity Cathedral (1828–1835) and Narva Triumphal Gate (1827–1834). In 1936, during the period of Joseph Stalin's concentration of power over the Leningrad leadership, the historic gate was dismantled with plans to move them to planned park at the Moscow Square in Leningrad. Later, during the Siege of Leningrad in 1941, when the German army approached the outskirts of Leningrad, the cast iron blocks of the gate were used in creating an anti-tank defensive structure near the southern border of the city, helping to repel the Germans during the siege. After the great Soviet Victory in WWII, all the city planning programs included an item on restoration of the Moscow Triumphal Gate on the former site. Taking into account the fact that key parts necessary for gate’s revival were preserved, on May 8, 1956 the Leningrad Municipal Executive Committee took a decision on restoration of the Moscow Triumphal Gate. The gate was restored from 1958 to 1960. A group of restorers led by the architect Ivan Kaptsyug - who had been responsible for the restoration of the destroyed Constantine Palace in 1949–1956 - managed to recreate most of the lost sculptural details of the monument. The new columns, friezes and cornices were cast at the Kirov Plant in Leningrad. In 2001-2002 the State Museum of City Sculpture undertook a major restoration of the Moscow Triumphal Gates with the replacement of the top, complete restoration of the décor and cast iron details, and revival of the gate's historical color and the original historical dedicatory inscription.

*2006. Moscow Triumphal Gate dedicated to the "victorious Russian Army in commemoration of feats in Persia, Turkey and while pacification of Poland in 1826, 1827, 1828, 1829, 1830, 1831" (dedicatory inscription composed by Russian Emperor Nicholas I):*








Wikipedia

*April 12, 2008. 71-152 (LVS-2005) tramcar №1103 (constructed in December 2007 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Gate Square, tram route №49:*








Wikipedia

*May 17, 2008. 71-152 (LVS-2005) tramcar №1105 (constructed in December 2007 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Gate Square, tram route №45:*








Михаил Черныш

*June 5, 2008. 71-152 (LVS-2005) tramcar №1105 (constructed in December 2007 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Avenue, tram route №25:*








Михаил Черныш

*July 9, 2008. 71-152 (LVS-2005) tramcar №1101 (constructed in December 2006 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Avenue, tram route №43:*








СОЛОВЕй


----------



## AlekseyVT

*August 11, 2008. 71-134K (LM-99K) tramcar №1302 (constructed in December 2002 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Gate Square, tram route №16:*








Александр Конов

*August 12, 2008. 71-152 (LVS-2005) tramcar №1102 (constructed in December 2007 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Avenue, tram route №29:*








СОЛОВЕй

*May 1, 2009. LVS-86K tramcar №1029 (constructed in February 1991 at Leningrad Wagon-Repair Plant, now Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Gate Square, tram route №43:*








enke

*December 16, 2009. 71-153 (LM-2008) tramcar №1417 (constructed in December 2009 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Avenue:*








саша птз

*December 7, 2011. 71-152 (LVS-2005) tramcar №1103 (constructed in December 2007 at Petersburg Tram Mechanical Factory) at Moscow Gate Square:*








Роман Агапитов


----------



## AlekseyVT

"Moskovskiye Vorota" ("Moscow Gate") is the station on the Moskovsko-Petrogradskaya Line 2 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It's located near the Moscow Gate Square and intersection of the Moscow Avenue and Tashkent Street, in the Moskovskaya Zastava Municipal Okrug, Moskovsky District. The station was opened on April 29, 1961. It's named after nearest Moscow Triumphal Gate at the Moscow Gate Square.

The architects of station were Vasily Petrov, Konstantin Mitrofanov and A. Goritsky, engineer - Viktor Akatov. "Moskovskiye Vorota" is the deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type with shortened central hall (depth - 35 m). The pylons are decorated with red-brown marble and aluminum profiles. The track walls are faced with white ceramic tile. The floor of the central hall was originally paved with light stone, the floors of the side platforms - with asphalt. The northern end of central hall is decorated with copy of the one of structural fragments of the Moscow Triumphal Gate symbolizing war trophies. It consist of weapons, armor, guns and swords. The exit from station is located at the southern end, with three escalators. In 2004 was replaced illumination at the station. In 2011-2012 were repaired floors. Its surface was replaced with granite. The ground-level vestibule of the station was built according to the project of architects Alexander Andreyev, Alexander Sokolov and V. Kudryavtsev. It was built into ground floor of the former administrative four-storey building at #103 Moscow Avenue (now 3rd Corps of the Saint Petersburg State University of Engineering and Economics). There is large canopy which supported by two round columns near entrance to the station. In the near future transfer to the Line 6 is planned to open. The future station will be called "Zastavskaya".

The architects of Metro station "Zastavskaya" are Dmitry Boytsov, O. Ryazantseva and M. Martynova. "Zastavskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. There will be transfer to the Line 6 at the eastern end of the station. The underground vestibule of the station will be located near the intersection of the Tashkent Street and Eastern St. Mitrofan Driveway.

*The project of Metro station "Zastavskaya" ("Outpost"; Line 6):*








Link

*April 9, 2010. The future transfer station "Moskovskie Vorota" ("Moscow Gate"; Line 2; opened on April 29, 1961) before renovation works:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*December 21, 2011. In October 2011-May 2012 asphalt surface at the side platforms was replaced with granite:*








Urban

*March 7, 2012. In February-July 2012 was replaced floor at the central hall:*








METRO-USSR

*May 29, 2012:*








METRO-USSR









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 9, 2010. The vestibule of Metro station "Moskovskiye Vorota":*








Битцевский панк

*July 30, 2011:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"BRONEVAYA"*

"Bronevaya" ("Armored") is a future station of the Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the railway station "Bronevaya", in the Novoizmaylovskoye Municipal Okrug, Moskovsky District.

The station is named after nearest Armored Street and railway station "Bronevaya" ("Armored"). The railway station "Bronevaya" was opened in 1922. Its name derived due to fact that it was used for transportation of the military production (including tanks) manufactured at the nearby "Red Putilovite" Plant (now Kirov Plant), the major Russian machine-building plant in Saint Petersburg. Since 1930s, the street that leads to this railway station is also known as Armored Street.

The architects of Metro station "Bronevaya" are Dmitry Boytsov, O. Ryazantseva and M. Martynova. "Bronevaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the column-wall type. There will be built two vestibules. The western ground-level vestibule will be located near Western High-Speed Diameter (toll highway) and intersection of the Favored Street and Cuban Street, not far from railway station "Bronevaya". The eastern vestibule will be underground. It will be located near intersection of the Favored Street and Novoizmaylovsky Avenue and will be linked with network of underpasses with exits at the both sides of avenue.

It's planned that Metro station "Bronevaya" will be served passenger who use interchange between railway and Metro. As result, it will help to decrease number of passengers who currently uses overloaded interchange between neighboring Baltic Rail Terminal and Metro station "Baltiyskaya" ("Baltic"). In the future, there planned to be built transfer to the station of the Ring Line.









Link









Link









Link

*March 18, 2008. The railway station "Bronevaya":*








AndreyA

*The place of the location of the future western vestibule (red circle - existing underpass under the railway):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"PUTILOVSKAYA"*

"Putilovskaya" ("Nikolay Putilov") is a future station of the Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Vasya Alexeyev Street and Marshal Govorov Street, in the Avtovo Municipal Okrug, Kirovsky District.

The station is named due to location near Kirov Plant, which was known as Putilov Plant (in 1868-1922) and "Red Putilovite" Plant (1922-1934). The project name of station was "Kirovsky Zavod 2" ("Kirov Plant 2"). Nikolay Putilov (1820-1880) was outstanding Russian engineer, entrepreneur and owner of Putilov Plant in Saint Petersburg. He was born in Nizhny Novgorod Governorate in the family of invalid of the Patriotic War of 1812. In 1840 he graduated officer's classes in the Sea Cadet Corps in Saint Petersburg. Later he served as lecturer of mathematics and worked in Crimea as supervisor of the construction of the different objects. During the Crimean War of 1853-1856, Putilov used method of network planning and design for organization of the production of the steam engines, boilers and materials for screw gunboats, corvettes and clippers at the mechanical workshops of Saint Petersburg. Within one year (1854-1855), there were built 81 ships. For these achievements in the creation of the screw steam fleet, Putilov was awarded with the Order of Saint Stanislaus of 2nd class. On May 16, 1863, in the partnership with Colonel of the Corps of Mining Engineers Pavel Obukhov (1820-1869) and merchant Sergey Kudryavtsev, Nikolay Putilov became founding member of the major Russian metallurgy and heavy machine-building plant in St. Petersburg. Putilov took part in solving technical issues related to construction and startup of this plant which was named Obukhov Plant after Pavel Obukhov's death. Founded to produce naval artillery based on German designs by "Krupp", Obukhov Plant has since been a major producer of artillery and other military equipment. As a result, Russia became independent from the British import. The percentage of orders of the military foreign equipment from abroad decreased from 88.5% to 11.7%.

Previously Russia imported rails for own railways from abroad. However, foreign rails were seriously damaged due to frosts during harsh winter of 1867/1868. It led to the transport collapse at the railways. In 1868 Putilov bought an iron foundry from the government, which was later named Putilov Plant (now Kirov Plant). He developed production of more durable rails which were on 30% cheaper than British or German ones. Initially Putilov Plant produced rails and started making railroad cars in 1874. The last Putilov's project was construction of the Sea Port of Saint Petersburg and Sea Canal from Kronstadt to Saint Petersburg. Previously there was no own sea port in Saint Petersburg. Gulf of Finland is shallow. At that times, cargoes from ocean ships were transported in the port of Kronstadt and later - by the river boats to Saint Petersburg. As a result, transportation of goods was very expensive. Putilov drew up a project of uniting seaways, river ways, and railways into a single system and began to build a commercial port near Guttuyev Island with the deep-level Sea Canal. The branch line (so-called Putilov Line) between port and Nicholas Railway was built in 1876, it was the first step toward implementation of this project. However, due to intrigues of competitors, the funding from treasury was ceased, and Putilov was forced to fund construction on own money. This project had a negative effect on the business of entrepreneur, and he was busted. In the last years of his life, Putilov lived at #9 Greater Stabling Street in Saint Petersburg. He died of a heart attack on April 30, 1880. Death saved Putilov from disgrace and debtors' prison, and he was buried, just as he had willed, on the bank of the Yekateringofka River on Smooth Island that provides a view over his plant, his port and the Sea Canal. The 32-km long Sea Canal and Sea Port were commissioned on May 27, 1885, after 5 years since his death. As a result, Saint Petersburg became Russia's largest port. A chapel was erected on Putilov's grave by architect Fyodor Kharlamov. His remains were re-buried in 1907 in the crypt of St. Nicholas Church (also known as Putilov Church), which was built by architect Vladimir Kosyakov in 1901-1906 at the present-day Avenue of Strikes. His grave was destroyed in 1951. In 2009, to the 125th anniversary of the opening of Sea Canal, the nameless embankment of this canal at the Cannoneer Island was named Putilov Embankment in his honour.

The Kirov Plant (#47 Avenue of Strikes) is a major Russian machine-building plant in Saint Petersburg. It's joint-stock company, an enterprise manufacturing a comprehensive range of metallurgy and machinery products; one of the biggest in Russia. It was established in 1789 as Kronstadt Iron Foundry, which mostly produced artillery shells. On February 28, 1801, according to the order of Russian Emperor Paul I, it was moved to the Peterhof Road in Saint Petersburg (its present site) as a foundry for production of the cannon balls. In November 1824 it was seriously damaged as result of St. Petersburg flooding. The next four decades turned into struggle for surviving of this plant. From 1839 to 1842, it mostly produced what was needed for restoration of the Winter Palace in Saint Petersburg after the fire of 1837. Later the plant passed to different owners several times. In 1868 it was bought by Nikolay Putilov and was named Putilov Plant. By the late 1860s the plant started production of rail tracks, artillery shells, bridge constructions, and other goods. In 1873 the plant became property of a joint-stock company. Manufacturing of freight train cars started in the 1870s, and first passenger train cars were made in 1890. In the 1890s director of Putilov Plant Nikolay Danilevsky organised production of the railway engines. The plant boomed during the industrialization of the 1890s, with the work force quadrupling in a decade, reaching 12400 in 1900. It traditionally produced goods for the Russian government and railway products accounted for more than half of its total output. Starting in 1900 it also produced artillery, eventually becoming a major supplier of it to the Imperial Russian Army alongside the state arsenals. In the early 20th century the artillery department, producing gun turrets for the fleet, field cannonry and gun-carriages, took the leading position in the plant. Three inch light field cannon constructed at the plant in 1902 remained in the inventory of the Russian Army for several decades. The shipbuilding department was made an independent enterprise. The Putilov Plant was famous because of its revolutionary traditions. In January 1905 strike, which was organized by the workers of Putilov Plant, resulted to Bloody Sunday on January 22 (massacre in St. Petersburg, where unarmed, peaceful demonstrators marching to present a petition to the Emperor Nicholas II were gunned down by the Imperial Guard while approaching the city center and the Winter Palace from several gathering points). Bloody Sunday was an event with grave consequences for the Imperial regime, as the disregard for ordinary people shown by the massacre undermined support for the state. The events which occurred on this Sunday have been assessed by historians to be one of the key events which led to the Russian Revolutions of 1905-1907 and 1917.

*"Vladimir Lenin's Speech at a Meeting of Workers at Putilov Plant in May 1917" (1929, painter – Isaak Brodsky):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

Before WWI (1914-1918), Putilov Plant was one of the biggest in Russia. By 1917 it grew into a giant enterprise that was by far the largest in the city of St. Petersburg. In February 1917 strikes at the plant contributed to setting in motion the chain of events which led to the February Revolution. After October Revolution of 1917, Putilov Plant was nationalised. On March 10, 1919 at protest rally in the plant striking workers condemned the Bolshevik government in a resolution claiming "...the Bolshevik government is not the authority of the proletariat and peasants, but the authority of the dictatorship of the Central Committee of the Communist Party..." When Vladimir Lenin came to Petrograd to give a speech on March 13, the workers demanded his resignation and when Grigory Zinoviev tried to address the workers he was greeted with shouts: "Down with the Jew!" Strikers barricaded themselves in the plant which was stormed by the Cheka (Emergency Commission) to suppress the strike, and about 200 workers were executed. In 1922 it was renamed into "Red Putilovite" Plant, famous for its manufacture of the first Soviet tractors, "Fordzon-Putilovets", based on the "Fordson tractor". The plant manufactured tractors, tanks, tramcars, railway platforms, aviation engines, agricultural and power station equipment; the plant manufactured a trial series of cars and different grades of steel were eliquated in the 1920-1930s. On December 17, 1934, after 16 days since assassination of prominent Bolshevik leader Sergey Kirov (1886-1934), it was renamed into Kirov Plant No. 100. In the beginning of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945 a part of the equipment was evacuated, but the front-line plant continued manufacturing guns, ammunition and tanks. The T-34 tank was manufactured here. The production of turbines for battleships, cargo ships and icebreakers was mastered after the WWII, and tractor construction became an important branch: "Kirovets" tractor made in the early 1960s became a model for production of other industrial machines. In 1992 the company was reincorporated as a joint-stock company; the program of reorganisation into a group of companies, specialising in manufacturing of various kinds of products, was implemented in 1994. All these companies are a part of Kirov Plant joint-stock company, which had included by the early 2001 included 22 daughter enterprises: "Petrostal" metallurgic plant produces graded rolled iron; "Metallik" plant - steel press work and forge work; "Splav" plant - non-ferrous, iron and steel castings; Petersburg Tractor Plant, "Universalmash", "Kirovenergomash", "Atomenergo" and other plants produce various agricultural equipment (including universal light tractors, non-inverting ploughs, combine harvesters), road building machines, armoured cars for transportation of valuable cargoes, equipment for energy production, machinery for metallurgy, mining engineering, oil and gas industry and many other branches of industry. A considerable part of the total output is ordered by the Ministry of Defence.

"Kirovsky Zavod" ("Kirov Plant") is the station on the Kirovsko-Vyborgskaya Line 1 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It's located near the intersection of the Avenue of Strikes and Vasya Alexeyev Street, in the Avtovo Municipal Okrug, Kirovsky District. The station was opened as part of the first Metro line on November 15, 1955. It's named due to location near territory of Kirov Plant.

The architect of station was Alexander Andreyev. "Kirovsky Zavod" is the deep-level three-vaulted station of the column type (depth - 50 m). The main theme of station's decor is a development of the Soviet industry. The track walls and 62 columns of station are faced with grey Caucasian marble "Svanetia". The capitals of the columns are decorated with aluminium high-relief cartouches with industrial emblems. It devoted to the four bases of heavy industry - electrification, coal industry, oil industry and metallurgy. The station is illuminated with light fixtures at the ceiling. The vault of the central hall is decorated with stuccos - letters "K" surrounded by wreaths of leaves and star. The floor of central hall is paved with maroon granite with black and white edging. The floors of the side platforms are paved with asphalt. In November 2012 began replacement of floor surface with granite. There is bust of Vladimir Lenin at the southern end of central hall (sculptor - Nikolay Dydykin). The exit from station is located at the northern end, with three escalators. The ground-level vestibule of station is located at the intersection of the Avenue of Strikes and Vasya Alexeyev Street. Its building was built in Classical style and supported with 42 Doric columns with flutings. In the near future transfer to the Line 6 is planned to open. The future station will be called "Putilovskaya".

The architects of Metro station "Putilovskaya" are Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov and Ye. Shustrova. "Putilovskaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the column-wall type. Its sole ground-level vestibule will be located near intersection of the Vasya Alexeyev Street and Marshal Govorov Street.

*The project of Metro station "Putilovskaya" ("Nikolay Putilov"; Line 6):* 








Link

*April 9, 2010. The future transfer station "Kirovsky Zavod" ("Kirov Plant"; Line 1; opened on November 15, 1955):*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*"Call of the Wild" (2008) by Swedish rock band "Decoy" (the album's cover image):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*July 30, 2011:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк

*Kirov Plant:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"YUGO-ZAPADNAYA"*

"Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western") is a future southwestern terminal station of the Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Marshal Zhukov Avenue and Marshal Kazakov Street, at the border of the Yugo-Zapad Municipal Okrug of Krasnoselsky District and Krasnenskaya Rechka Municipal Okrug of Kirovsky District.

The station is named after Yugo-Zapad Municipal Okrug in which it will be located. This name was approved on May 13, 2009. Its project names were "Ulitsa Marshala Kazakova" and "Kazakovskaya" in the honour of Vasily Kazakov (1898-1968), Soviet Marshal of the Artillery. Born to a peasant family, Kazakov was drafted into the Imperial Army at May 1915 and participated in the WWI. After being wounded in the area of Riga at early 1917, Kazakov was transferred to a reserve unit in St. Peterburg. There, he took part in the February Revolution of 1917. When the army was dissolved, following the October Revolution of 1917, he was demobilized. Kazakov soon volunteered to join the newly established Red Army, where he commanded an artillery battery throughout the Russian Civil War of 1917-1922 and the Polish-Soviet War of 1919-1921. At 1925, Kazakov graduated from the Artillery Academy of Moscow, joining the All-Union Communist Party(B) at 1932. Two years later he finished his studies in the Frunze Academy. On May 7, 1940 he was promoted to the rank of Major General. At the beginning of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, he commanded the 7th Mechanized Corps' artillery formations. Kazakov took part in the battles for Smolensk and Moscow, and developed new methods for the use of anti-tank artillery, which were adopted by the entire army. In July 1942 he was made Konstantin Rokossovsky's artillery commander at the Bryansk Front. In that capacity, he continued to work with the Rokossovsky at the Stalingrad, Don, Central and 1st Belorussian Fronts. On November 17, 1942 he became an Lieutenant General, and was made a Colonel-General on September 18 the next year. Kazakov was among the planners of the Kursk deep defense lines in 1943. He participated in the Lower Dnieper Offensive (1943), in Belorussian Strategic Offensive Operation "Bagration" (1944) and in the battles inside Germany (1945). For his contribution to the Vistula-Oder Offensive (1945), Kazakov was awarded the title Hero of the Soviet Union (Medal no. 5871) on April 6, 1945. After the WWII, he commanded the artillery formations of the Group of Soviet Forces in Germany, and since March 1950 was the first deputy commander of the Artillery Corps. In January 1952 he became their commander, but was demoted to deputy again at April the following year. Kazakov was promoted to the rank of Marshal on March 11, 1955, commanding the Ground Forces' Air Defence from 1958 until 1965. After three more years as an inspector in the Ministry of Defense, he died aged 69.

It will be first station in the Yugo-Zapad Municipal Okrug (population - 66.746 inhabitants). This is region of large-scale residential development, a part of the territory of Krasnoselsky District to the north of the Peterhof Highway and to the west from Avenue of Strikes. In the north-west, it opens on the Neva Bay of the Gulf of Finland; in the west, it adjoins South Seaside Park, in the south - Sosnovaya Polyana (Pine Glade) Municipal Okrug, in the north - the territory of the Sea Port and the industrial zone adjacent to it. It is named according to its location from the centre of Saint Petersburg. Until the late 1970s, it remained a water-logged neglected ground, while today it is one of the largest and most rapidly developing residential districts of the city. In the course of construction works, the territory level was raised on 2.5-3.2 metres with the sand pad from the gulf. The main thoroughfares are Lenin Avenue, Marshal Zhukov Avenue, Marshal Kazakov Street and Valor Street. In the south of the district, there is an extensive "Juno" Market.

The architects of Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" are Nikolay Romashkin-Timanov, Marina Pavlova and Ya. Romanova. "Yugo-Zapadnaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. There will be built two vestibules. The southern ground-level vestibule will be built into ground floor of the future five-storey building of the administrative complex. The northern vestibule will be underground. It will be located near intersection of the Marshal Zhukov Avenue and Marshal Kazakov Street and will be linked with network of underpasses with exits at the both sides of the street.

*METRO DEPOT "KRASNOSELSKOYE"*

Metro depot "Krasnoselskoye" is a future depot of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located east of the intersection of the Marshal Kazakov Street and Valor Street, in the the Yugo-Zapad Municipal Okrug, Krasnoselsky District. After launching, it will be serve Krasnoselsko-Kalininskaya Line 6. 









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE CONSTRUCTION OF METRO STATION "TEATRALNAYA"*

*Also, city authorities have plans to extend Line 4 on west, with new Metro station "Teatralnaya".*









karpovka

Theatre Square is a city square in the Admiralteysky District of Saint Petersburg, surrounded by Griboyedov Canal Quay, Kryukov Canal Quay, Decembrists Street, Glinka Street and Union of Printers' Street. This is one of the oldest squares in city, which appeared in 1730s and was built in the 1760s. In 1760s, it was known as Brumberg Square, by the surname of the Dutch merchant Semyon Brumberg, who was owner of nearest sawmills and lived near this square. In the 1760s-1770s it was a regular place for so-called carousels or roundabouts, amphitheatres for equestrian games (hence the original name). That's why it became known as Carousel Place in 1770s-1780s. In 1775-1783, the Bolshoi Stone Theatre in Antonio Rinaldi's Neoclassical design was built at the site of dilapidated amphitheatre. As a result, the square became known as Stone Theatre' Square (1790s-1820) and Theatre Square (since 1821). Stone Theatre was rebuilt repeatedly. At present this site holds the building of the Saint Petersburg State Conservatory named after Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov (#3 Theatre Square). In 1845, a wooden circus was built on the square, superseded by a stone theatre-circus in 1847-1849 (architect Alberto Cavos). The theatre-circus was rebuilt in 1859 according to project of Alberto Cavos to accommodate the Mariinsky Theatre (#1 Theatre Square). In the late 18th century the former Mordvinov’s Mansion was erected (#14 Theatre Square), in the early 19th century architect Yegor Sokolov's own house was built (#4 Theatre Square), in 1875 house #2 Theatre Square was constructed (architect Andrey Gun). In 1906, a monument to great Russian composer Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857) was set up in front of the building of the Conservatory (sculptor Robert Bach, architect Alexander Bach; transferred to a public garden on the right of the building in 1925). In 1952, a monument to great Russian composer Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908) was opened (sculptors Veniamin Bogolyubov and Vladimir Ingal, architect Modest Shepilevsky). Among the residents of the Theatre Square were: great Russian theatre director Vsevolod Meyerhold (#2 Theatre Square, in 1909-1914), great Russian painter Mikhail Vrubel (#4 Theatre Square, in 1904-1905). In 1818-1820, great Russian writer Alexander Pushkin frequented house #8 Theatre Square, where the gatherings of the "Green Lamp" literary society were held. In January 1820 Russian poet Fyodor Glinka hosted a meeting of the members of the Prosperity Union secret society in his flat situated in the house #18 Theatre Square.

The Mariinsky Theatre is a historic theatre of opera and ballet in Saint Petersburg. Opened in 1860, it became the preeminent music theatre of late 19th century Russia, where many of the stage masterpieces of Pyotr Tchaikovsky, Modest Mussorgsky and Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov received their premieres. The Imperial opera and ballet theatre in Saint Petersburg was established on July 12, 1783, at the behest of Catherine the Great, although an Italian ballet troupe had performed at the Russian court since the early 18th century. Originally, the ballet and opera performances were given in the wooden Karl Knipper Theatre on Tsarina Meadow, near the present-day Tripartite Bridge (also known as the Little Theatre or the Maly Theatre). The Hermitage Theatre, next door to the Winter Palace, was used to host performances for an elite audience of aristocratic guests invited by the Empress. A permanent theatre building for the new company of opera and ballet artists was designed by Antonio Rinaldi and opened in 1783. Known as the Imperial Bolshoi Stone Theatre, the structure was situated on Carousel Square, which was renamed Theatre Square in honour of the building. Both names - "Kamenny" (Russian word for "stone") and "Bolshoi" (Russian word for "big") - were coined to distinguish it from the wooden Little Theatre. In 1835-1836, the Bolshoi Stone Theatre was renovated to a design by Alberto Cavos (son of Catterino Cavos, an opera composer), and served as the principal theatre of the Imperial Ballet and opera. On January 29, 1849, the Equestrian circus was opened on Theatre Square. This was also the work of the architect Cavos. The building was designed to double as a theatre. It was a stone structure in the then-fashionable neo-Byzantine style. Ten years later, when this circus burnt down, Cavos rebuilt it as an opera and ballet house with the largest stage in the world. With a seating capacity of 1625 and a U-shaped Italian-style auditorium, the theatre opened on October 2, 1860 with a performance of Mikhail Glinka's opera "A Life for the Tsar" (1836). The new theatre was named Imperial Mariinsky after its imperial patroness Maria Alexandrovna (Marie of Hesse and by Rhine, 1824-1880), Empress consort of Alexander II of Russia (1818-1881).

The Imperial Mariinsky Theatre and its predecessor, the Bolshoi Stone Theatre, hosted the premieres of many of the operas of Mikhail Glinka, Modest Mussorgsky and Pyotr Tchaikovsky. At the behest of the theatre director Ivan Vsevolozhsky (1835-1909), both the Imperial Ballet and the Imperial Opera were relocated to the Mariinsky Theatre in 1886, as the Bolshoi Stone Theatre was considered unsafe. It was there that the renowned French-Russian choreographer Marius Petipa (1818-1910) presented many of his masterpieces, including such staples of the ballet repertory as "The Sleeping Beauty" in 1890, "The Nutcracker" in 1892, "Raymonda" in 1898, and the definitive revival of "Swan Lake" (with Lev Ivanov) in 1895. When the theatre was designated as principal venue of the Imperial Ballet and Opera in 1886, it was extensively renovated. A lavish inauguration celebration was given at the behest of Russian Emperor Alexander III, in which the first original ballet to be produced at the Mariinsky was given - Petipa's "The Magic Pills", to the music of Ludwig Minkus. Other world premieres given at the house included Mussorgsky's opera "Boris Godunov" in 1874, Tchaikovsky's operas "The Queen of Spades" in 1890 and "Iolanta" in 1892, the revised version of Prokofiev's ballet "Romeo and Juliet" in 1940, and Khachaturian's ballet "Spartacus" in 1956. Other notable productions included Rimsky-Korsakov's opera "The Golden Cockerel" in 1909 and Prokofiev's ballet "Cinderella" in 1946 (with Natalya Dudinskaya). In 1919 the theatre assumed the title of Academic Theatre, to adopt the name of State Academic Opera and Ballet Theatre in 1920. The companies that operate within it have for brand recognition purposes retained the famous Kirov name, acquired during the Soviet era in 1935 to commemorate the assassinated Leningrad Communist Party leader Sergey Kirov (1886–1934). Since January 16, 1992, it's known as State Academic Mariinsky Theatre.

The imperial and Soviet theatre was the home of numerous great impresarios, conductors and musicians. Under Yury Temirkanov (b. 1938), Principal Conductor from 1976 to 1988, the Opera Company continued to stage innovative productions of both modern and classic Russian operas. However, since 1988, under the artistic leadership of Valery Gergiev (b. 1953), the Opera Company has entered a new era of artistic excellence and creativity. The Mariinsky Theatre is home to the Mariinsky Ballet, Mariinsky Opera and Mariinsky Orchestra. Although functioning separately from the Theatre's Ballet Company, both Opera and Ballet Companies are headed by Gergiev as Artistic Director of the entire Theatre. His tenure as head of the present day Opera Company at the Mariinsky Theatre began in 1988 and (especially since 1993) Gergiev's impact on opera there has been enormous. Firstly, he reorganized the company’s operations and established links with many of the world's great opera houses, including the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, the Metropolitan Opera, the Opéra Bastille, La Scala, La Fenice, the Tel Aviv Opera, the Washington National Opera and the San Francisco Opera. Today, the Opera Company regularly tours to most of these cities. Gergiev has also been innovative as far as Russian opera is concerned: in 1989, there was an all-Mussorgsky festival featuring the composer's entire operatic output. Similarly, many of Sergey Prokofiev’s operas were presented from the late 1990s. Operas by non-Russian composers began to be performed in their original languages, which helped the Opera Company to incorporate world trends. The annual international "Stars of the White Nights Festival" in Saint Petersburg, started by Gergiev in 1993, has also put the Mariinsky on the world's cultural map. That year, as a salute to the imperial origins of the Mariinsky, Giuseppe Verdi's opera "The Force of Destiny", which received its premiere in Saint Petersburg in 1862, was produced with its original sets, costumes and scenery. Since then, it has become a characteristic of the "White Nights Festival" to present the premieres from the company’s upcoming season during this magical period, when the hours of darkness practically disappear as the summer solstice approaches. Presently, the Company lists on its roster 22 sopranos (of which Anna Netrebko may be the best known); 13 mezzo-sopranos (with Olga Borodina familiar to US and European audiences); 23 tenors; eight baritones; and 14 basses. With Gergiev in charge overall, there is a Head of Stage Administration, a Stage Director, Stage Managers and Assistants, along with 14 accompanists. In 2003, construction began on a new home for the theatre, to be named "The Second Stage". Technical difficulties connected with sub-soil problems have led to a slowing down in its progress, but work is continuing. The Canadian firm, "Diamond and Schmitt Architects", along with its local partner "KB ViPS Architects" have designed a building with 2000 seats, which will complement the existing 1600-seat Mariinsky and the nearby Mariinsky Theatre Concert Hall, which was designed by French architects Xavier Fabre and opened in spring 2007 with room for 1100 patrons. The completion of the new Mariinsky will result in what some have called Saint Petersburg's equivalent of New York's Lincoln Center.

*The Mariinsky Theatre Second Stage*

The Mariinsky Theatre Second Stage is a planned second part of a theatre complex which will be made up of the original 1860 Mariinsky Theatre and the 2007 Mariinsky Theatre Concert Hall. The Second Stage is currently under construction and is being financed by the federal budget. Throughout construction, which began in 2003, various changes have had to be made and this has led to an increase in expenses. The post-modernist French architect Dominique Perrault won a much-publicised contest for his design for a new home for the theatre, which is to be located adjacent to the current building. At the same time, the historic original structure had been due to undergo a complete renovation and this was planned to begin in the Autumn 2006. After seeing projected costs rise to $244 million (U.S.) from $100 million, the Russian government announced in November 2008 that it was killing the Perrault plan. The Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin overruled both Valery Gergiev (the artistic director of the Mariinsky Theatre) and the Minister for Culture, announcing in early June 2009 that there would be a new competition to solicit proposals. 15 proposals were received, a list which was then shortened to five. "We wanted to give the impression that although we were in a tense situation and we didn't want to delay forever ... no one felt like it was the best way to simply sit down quietly and say, 'You are a great architect; just come and do it,'" Mr. Gergiev explained. With a budget of €295-million (about US $452-million), all of which will be paid by the Russian government with a completion date of no later than December 2011, the Canadian firm, "Diamond and Schmitt Architects", prevailed over four other finalists, one of which came from Germany and three from Russia. The building has been hyped as "Russia's most important building project in 70 years". As noted by Mr. Diamond, (it is) "the first major opera house to be built in Russia since the Czars".

At the end of the design competition for The Second Stage of the Mariinsky Theatre in 2003, 11 proposals had been received. The winner was well-known French architect Dominique Perrault with "a gold cocoon" (an external cover of a building of the wrong form from glass and aluminium). By 2005 experts discovered that detailed proposals presented by the competition winner did not meet Russian building codes. They failed to include sections relating to water supply, drainage, and ventilation. The result was that in 2007, FGU ("Northwest management on building, reconstruction and restorations") terminated the contract with the French architectural firm. However, in June of that year the new general contractor, "Joint-Stock Company "NPO" Georeconstruction-fundamentproekt", in a short space of time removed all 286 obstacles shown on the working drawings of Perrault. As had become clear, the winning design was far from that presented when it won the international competition. In particular, it was necessary to make changes - based on the Saint Petersburg climate - in order to strengthen load-bearing structures above which the gold cupola would be located. As a result, the building would not look so open to the air. By July, the project had been simplified as much as possible, and it was determined that it would "not intrude so much into the existing city environment", Gergiev said. The height of the building was reduced and other elements were also reconsidered. In 2008 the foundation work for the building of the theatre continued, but by April, it was found that the consistency of the soil under the construction area was unpredictable. (Later builders have compared the properties of the soil to those of sour cream). In order to overcome these problems, the builders strengthened the consistency of the soil to a depth of 12 to 14 metres and, as a result, cost estimates had to be increased. Also, the builders informed the authorities that the construction of a glass dome, as planned by Dominique Perrault's architectural firm, was impossible. Therefore that part of the project would have to be changed. By June, the project had a new local architect partner, "KB ViPS Architects", a firm working on high-rise and underground construction, and it became the third firm to work on the building. During 2009 foundation work was completed. Valery Gutovsky, the director of "KB ViPS Architects", a specialist in high-rise and underground construction, became the new head of construction for the project, and on May 29 Vladimir Putin held a meeting at which he confirmed that the building would be completed in 2011 at the cost estimated in the published budget. On July 28 the result of the last competition was announced, the winner being "KB ViPS Architects", a specialist in high-rise and underground construction. Within a month, a contract was signed with that company and construction proceeded, with some parts of the building then reaching a height 5 metres. At the same time, according to Valery Gutovsky, the project was to be submitted to the town-planning council of St. Petersburg in October 2009 and to Glavgosekspertiza ("The General State Expert Review Department of the State Committee for Construction, Housing and Utilities" which was authorized to perform the state expert review of all projects by spring 2010. The construction cost was estimated at about $283 million (U.S.).






*October 11, 2006. Saint Petersburg State Conservatory named after Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov (#3 Theatre Square):*








Wikipedia

*2009. State Academic Mariinsky Theatre (#1 Theatre Square):*








cityspb

*January 26, 2013. The Mariinsky Theatre Second Stage:*








xerx

*February 21, 2013. The Mariinsky Theatre Second Stage:*








Galinaaple


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"TEATRALNAYA"*

"Teatralnaya" ("Theatre") is a future western terminal station of the Pravoberezhnaya Line 4 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the Theatre Square, at the border of the Admiralteysky Municipal Okrug and Kolomna Municipal Okrug, Admiralteysky District. The station is named after Theatre Square near which it will be located.

"Teatralnaya" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. There will be built two underground vestibules. The one vestibule will be built near the Saint Petersburg State Conservatory named after Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov. The other vestibule will be built at the place of the house at the intersection of the Decembrists Street and Lermontov Avenue (#44 Decembrists Street). The detailed project of the station is not ready yet. According to official plans, the construction of "Teatralnaya" will begin after end of construction of the own vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya".

After "Teatralnaya", Line 4 planned to be extended on northwest with Metro stations "Bolshoy Prospekt" ("Greater Avenue"), "Shkiperskaya" ("Skipper"), "Morskoy Fasad" ("Marine Facade") and "Novokrestovskaya".

*The place of the location of the one of two underground vestibules of Metro station "Teatralnaya" (red cross):*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SHUVALOVSKY PROSPEKT"*

"Shuvalovsky Prospekt" ("Shuvalov Avenue") is a planned northern terminal station of the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located in the Yuntolovo Municipal Okrug, Primorsky District. 

The station is named after 4.6-km long Shuvalov Avenue near which it will be located. The project names of the station were "Magistral №30", "Ulitsa Shavrova" ("Shavrov Street"), "Nizhne-Kamenskaya" and "Shuvalovskaya". Shuvalov Avenue was named on April 4, 1988 due to planned location near settlement of Shuvalovo. This avenue appeared in 1992, but still not reach Shuvalovo settlement. Shuvalovo is a settlement in the northern part of Saint Petersburg along the banks of Lake Bolshoye Nizhneye Suzdalskoye. Shuvalovo is bounded by the Vyborg Highway on the east, adjoining Pargolovo settlement on the north, and historical area of Ozerki on the south. Shuvalovo received its name from the estate of Counts Shuvalov located north (now, in the south of Pargolovo). In the late 1870s, after completion of the railway to Vyborg, the land was purchased by the Share Company for Cottage Settlements in Shuvalovo, and built up with summer cottages. In 1963, Shuvalovo became part of Leningrad. The territory is dominated with individual residential houses. The Shuvalovskoye Cemetery is located there. The settlement's name has been given to its railway station, Shuvalov Avenue, and the Shuvalovo-Ozerki Municipal Okrug of Vyborgsky District.

"Shuvalovsky Prospekt" will be deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type. The exact place of its location is not approved yet. According to the one of possible variants, it should be located near intersection of the Commandant Avenue and Shavrov Street.

*"NOVOKRESTOVSKAYA"*

"Novokrestovskaya" is a planned northwestern terminal station of the Nevsko-Vasileostrovskaya Line 3 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It will be located near the future football stadium at the Cross Island, in the Chkalovskoye Municipal Okrug, Petrogradsky District. 

The station is named after Krestovsky (Cross) Island in the western part of which it will be located. Metro station "Krestovsky Ostrov" ("Cross Island; Line 5) was opened on September 3, 1999 in the eastern part of the this island. That's why it was decided to name new station "Novokrestovskaya" that means "new Metro station at the Cross Island". Cross Island is a 3.4 km² island in Saint Petersburg, situated between several tributaries of the Neva River: Middle Nevka, Little Nevka and Krestovka. It situated between the Middle Nevka River separating it from Yelagin Island, Little Nevka River separating it from Petrovsky Island, Petrograd Island, Pharmacy Island, and Krestovka River separating it from Stony Island. The island is 340 hectares in area, 3.9 kilometres long, and one kilometre wide. It's linked to Petrograd Island via Lazarev Bridge and Greater Cross Bridge, to Petrovsky Island via Greater Petrovsky Bridge, to Stony Island via Little Cross Bridge and to Yelagin Island via 2nd Yelagin Bridge. The name of Cross Island appeared even before St. Petersburg was founded. According to the one of variants, this name is derived due to fact that there was located chapel with big cross. The island belonged to 1st Governor-General of St. Petersburg Alexander Menshikov (1673-1729) in 1710, then to Tsarevna Natalya Alexeyevna (1673-1716), Peter the Great's sister, in 1714-1716, and Count Burkhard Christoph von Münnich (1683-1767) from 1731. Later it was ownership of Counts Razumovsky and bought by Prince Beloselsky-Belozersky in the early 19th century. The north of the island was occupied by Cross Village. The island has been a place of resort for city inhabitants since the early 20th century. Residential blocks were built for workers at the Marine Avenue in 1930s. House #29 of that blocks has been housing the Baltic Centre of International Tourism since 1992. In the island, there is also Kirov Stadium, "Dynamo" Stadium, rowing centres, hospital No. 31 (former Sverdlov Hospital), swimming pool, etc. Until recently, the western part of the island was occupied by the Maritime Victory Park, where the international Goodwill Games of sports and athletics competition took place in 1994, which was the first large scale post-Soviet international event in Russia. The island has been heavily built up with exclusive houses and cottages since the late 1990s. Marine Avenue and Cross Avenue are main magistral roads. On the island there is a Metro station of the same name. A new stadium is currently under construction, where Kirov Stadium was previously located. The new stadium will serve the FC "Zenit", which is the leading St Petersburg football club. FC "Zenit" Saint Petersburg has frequently led the Russian football top league and recently has had good international success, in the 2007–08 UEFA Cup and 2008 UEFA Super Cup.

Kirov Stadium was a multi-purpose stadium in Saint Petersburg, and was one of the largest stadiums anywhere in the world. The stadium was named after assassinated Leningrad Communist Party leader Sergey Kirov (1886–1934). The stadium was situated on the spit of Cross Island, its east side adjoining the Maritime Victory Park. The stands of the Kirov Stadium were located on the slopes of a circular artificial mound in the western part of Cross Island, on the coast of the Gulf of Finland. The stadium base was a loop-shaped earth-filled oval hill, created by alleviation of the ground from the Neva's delta. The stands were located on the inner side of the hill; stairs and ramps led up the hill's landscaped outer slopes; the double front staircase was decorated by cascades and sculptures is situated on the east side. The sports arena included a football field and a 400-meter track around it. In front of the entrance there is a bronze monument of Sergey Kirov (sculptor Veniamin Pinchuk, architect Lazar Khidekel).

The construction started in 1932, initial project was designed by architect Alexander Nikolsky (1884-1953) and his workshop. During the 1930s and 1940s, construction was mainly focused on groundworks for the artificial mound on the sea shore. By the summer of 1941, most early works were finished. Construction was interrupted by the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945 and Siege of Leningrad of 1941-1944, and resumed in 1945 with the return of citizens to Leningrad. Thousands of Red Army and Red Navy recruits were also conscripted as labor force for construction. The stadium was opened on July 30, 1950 with the game between two main Leningrad clubs of that time, "Zenit" and "Dynamo" (draw 1-1). The architects of stadium were Alexander Nikolsky, Konstantin Kashin-Linde and Nikolay Stepanov. Initially the stadium held 100.000 people (including 16.000 standing places). For the match between "Zenit" and CDSA Moscow (now CSKA Moscow) on July 14, 1951, additional temporary stands were installed, increasing the capacity of the stadium to 100.000. The stadium was sold out, and the attendance of 100.000 is the record for the Soviet football (CDSA won 3:1). Kirov Stadium was reconstructed in 1976-1979 and 1993 (architects Stanislav Odnovalov, Anatoly Pribulsky and Maya Tsimbal, engineers V. Arsenov and A. Chugunov). During the 1980 Summer Olympics, the Olympic flame was lit there, and the group stage football matches took place at this stadium. The capacity was reduced to 72.000. The Kirov Stadium was the home to "Zenit" football club in 1950-1989 and 1992. In 1994 the stadium was used as the main arena for the holding of 1994 Goodwill Games in Saint Petersburg. During reconstruction, its capacity was reduced during to 62.000. The Goodwill Games' opening and closing ceremonies were held there. This was the last major international event at the Kirov Stadium, with participation of athletes from over 50 nations of the world. After the Goodwill Games, the stadium was used for several more years for football matches, as well as for athletics and training. In 2005 it was decided to demolish the main arena of the stadium and build a new one in its place. International competition for construction design of the new stadium of FC "Zenit" was won by Japanese architect Kisho Kurokawa (1934-2007). On July 6, 2006 "Zenit" decided to play a match against "Dynamo" Moscow at the Kirov Stadium because of unavailability of pitch at the Petrovsky Stadium, the current "Zenit" ground. Part of the seats were already uninstalled because of planned deconstruction, so the match was visited by only 44.000 spectators despite the sold-out stadium (result - draw 0-0). The last official match at Kirov Stadium was FC "Petrotrest" Saint Petersburg - "Spartak" Shchyolkovo on August 17, 2006 (match of the third-level Russian Second Division). Visitors won 3-0. The stadium was demolished in September 2006. A new stadium is under construction, tentatively scheduled to open in 2015.

New Arena for FC "Zenit" is a stadium in Saint Petersburg, which is currently under construction. It will host the home matches of FC "Zenit" Saint Petersburg. The stadium was planned to be completed by December 2008, which was changed to late 2011. It is now proposed that the stadium will open in 2015. The stadium will have a capacity of 69.500 people. The name of the future stadium has not been decided yet. At this moment its official name is "Football stadium in the western part of Cross Island", and is commonly referred to in English as the New Zenit Stadium. The competition between architectural projects was won by Kisho Kurokawa's "The Spaceship". The design of the stadium is a modified and enlarged version of Toyota Stadium in Toyota city (Japan), which was also designed by Kurokawa. The stadium is being built on the location where the former Kirov Stadium used to stand before it was demolished. In January 2009 the newspaper "The St. Petersburg Times" reported that the project was now to be funded by the city government of Saint Petersburg, with "Gazprom" company switching to build a separate skyscraper project. City Hall had to step in after "Gazprom" declined to invest any further money into the stadium's construction. During construction, the project of stadium was seriously changed in comparison with original design.

"Novokrestovskaya" is planned to be build as shallow double-decker station (depth - 24 m) with transfer to the future station of the Pravoberezhnaya Line 4. Although new stadium is planned to host matches of 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup (including final match) and 2018 FIFA World Cup, and problem of transportation of fans to stadium remains actual, construction of Metro station "Novokrestovskaya" is not primary goal for Saint Petersburg authorities as extension of Metro network is more necessary for many residential areas. More likely, "Novokrestovskaya" will be not built by 2018.

After "Novokrestovskaya", Line 2 planned to be extended on north. There are plans to build Metro stations with project names "Ulitsa Savushkina" ("Savushkin Street"), "Yakhtennaya" ("Yacht") and "Zoopark" ("Zoo").

*September 2006. The demolition of Kirov Stadium:*





*The map of Cross Island:*








Wikipedia

*1980. The Olympic flame at Kirov Stadium:*








Домосед

*The project of New Stadium (69.500 seats):*








Link









Link

*December 3, 2012. The construction of New Stadium at the Cross Island:*








Link

*Feruary 8, 2013:*








Link

*Feruary 16, 2013. The construction of new sport complex of BC "Spartak" Saint Petersburg at the Cross Island:*








s.mkirillov









s.mkirillov

*In the distant future (i.e. somewhen in 2050) the scheme of Saint Petersburg Metro will be look something like it:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG TRAM*

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) on Little Kalinkin Bridge:*








misa

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) on Old St. Nicholas Bridge:*








Влад96

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) on Old St. Nicholas Bridge, tram route №3:*








DenisKe

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Garden Street, tram route №3:*








Ирина Весова

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Hay Square", tram route №3:*








Dissident

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Repin Square", tram route №3:*








Dissident

*March 1, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at terminal stop "Repin Square", tram route №3:*








DenisKe

*March 2, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5212 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) on Little Kalinkin Bridge, tram route №3:*








Михаил Черныш


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 2, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5211 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Garden Street, tram route №3:*








DODGER

*March 2, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Zanevsky Avenue, tram route №64:*








ЭР200

*March 2, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №7402 (constructed in 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at terminal stop "Rzhevka", tram route №64:*








ЭР200

*March 4, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №5214 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at Fontanka River Quay, tram route №3:*








DenisKe

*March 4, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №5214 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) at terminal stop "Repin Square", tram route №3:*








DenisKe

*March 5, 2013. BKM 84300M tramcar №5213 (constructed in 2012 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Hay Square, tram route №3:*








mYm

*March 6, 2013. 71-631-02 (KTM-31) tramcar №5214 (constructed in December 2012 at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant) on Old St. Nicholas Bridge, tram route №3:*








yR29ik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG METRO*

*2012 - THE MOST SIGNIFICANT EVENTS:*

*On July 28, 2012 there was opened "ghost" station "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov") - 9th station of the Yekaterinburg Metro. This deep-level station was supposed to be open in 2011, simultaneously with opening of Metro station "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"; opened on November 28, 2011). However, its opening was postponed because the escalator parts from ELES Plant in Saint Petersburg were no delivered in time.

The opening of this station symbolized end of the construction of the Line 1 which had planned by Soviet authorities in late-1970s. According to Soviet plans, this Metro station near the Bus Terminal was supposed to be southern terminal station of the Line 1. These Soviet plans for construction of the Line 1 were almost realized, except one thing - there was built southern terminal station "Botanicheskaya" instead of the planned intermediate station "Bazhovskaya".

Like in Saint Petersburg, the construction of newest Metro segment ("Geologicheskaya" - "Botanicheskaya") in Yekaterinburg lasted very long - for almost 20 years. This period included lack of funding in post-Soviet years and numerous (hunger) strikes of Metro builders in late-1990s. In 2011-2012 the construction of this segment was finally completed.*









Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*CHKALOVSKY DISTRICT*

The station is named after Chkalovsky District in which it located. This district was established on June 25, 1943. Its area - 402 square metres (largest in the city), population - 225.410 inhabitants. The history of the development of the area of present-day district goes back in 1704, before the foundation of Yekaterinburg city. As a result of the great reforms of the Russian Emperor Peter the Great (1672-1725), in Russia arose need to equip the army and navy with guns and artillery weapon. That's why Peter the Great drew attention on Ural Region, rich by mineral resources. In 1702, according to initiative of the Head of Siberian Order Andrey Vinius (1641-1717), in the village of Verkhny Uktus (present-day territory of Yekaterinburg) was founded Uktussky ironworks which was launched in 1704. After that, there began construction of residential housing near ironworks. However, later this ironworks was burned during raids of Bashkirs and wasn't completely restored. In addition, shallow Utkuska River near plant shoaled. That's why in 1721-1723 under leadership of prominent Russian statesman Vasily Tatishchev (1686-1750) was built new ironworks near more affluent Iset River, and the city of Yekaterinburg was founded. As a result, Utkussky ironworks lost its initial significance. But nevertheless, near Utkuska River was established marble plant with lapidary and grinding factories. The first schools were opened in 1720. In 1722 was built new ironworks named after Tsesarevna Elizaveta. In this area growed smelting of cast iron, gold mining, mining and processing of marble. After October Revolution of 1917, territory of this area was included into city boundaries as part of the Leninsky and Oktyabrsky Districts. During the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, on the basis of the evacuated plants of rubber and chemical industries, there were founded "Uralkhimmash" chemical plant, "Uralelektrougli" and "Vtorchermet" plants, the plants on production of rubber products, hard rubber products, tires, etc. On June 25, 1943 was established Chkalovsky District (initial area - 450 square metres, population - 40.000 people). On October 17, 1943 trolleybus line was opened in the Chkalovsky District. It was the first trolleybus line in the city. On February 23, 1944 was opened first tramline in the Chkalovsky District. 

The post-WWII period was marked by development of area, reconstruction of industries, transformation of economy on production of non-military customer goods and active construction of residential housing. There was developed road infrastructure and operation of public transport in the district. In 1962 was opened bus terminal at Shchors Street, in 1964 - hospital with beds for 265 patients, in 1967 - Higher Military-Political Tank Artillery School and Palace of Culture named after 50 Years of October. The 1970s and 1980s were marked with construction of schools and health facilities in the Chkalovsky District such as children's polyclinics, dental clinic, maternity hospital, etc. The population of district reached 205.800 inhabitants in 1985. In 1980s began construction of Botanichesky microdistrict. The disintegration of the Soviet Union caused a slowdown in development of the district. But nevertheless, there were opened new schools, polyclinics, kindergartens, shopping malls, and were restored churches destroyed by Soviet authorities. In 2011-2012 there were opened Metro stations "Botanicheskaya" and "Chkalovskaya". Like Chkalovsky District, the latter Metro station bears name of the great Soviet pilot Valery Chkalov.

*VALERY CHKALOV*

Valery Chkalov (1904-1938) was a Russian aircraft test pilot and a Hero of the Soviet Union (1936). Chkalov was born on February 2, 1904 in the settlement of Vasilyovo, near city of Nizhny Novgorod, in the family of a boiler maker. His mother died when he was six years old. In 1916-1918 Chkalov studied in the technical school in the city of Cherepovets but later returned to work as an apprentice with his father and as a stoker on river boats. In 1919, during work at steamship "Bayan" on Volga River, he saw his first plane and decided to join the Red Army's air force. He trained as a pilot and graduated in 1924 joining a fighter squadron. In 1927 Chkalov married Olga Orekhova, a schoolteacher from Leningrad (now Saint Petersburg). In the early 1930s he became a test pilot. Chkalov developed several new figures of aerobatics. In 1935 Chkalov was offered to take part in ultra long non-stop flights, which should demonstrate increased air power of the USSR to the whole world. Especially for such distant flights an airplane ANT–25 was developed in Tupolev design bureau. The first attempt to commit ultra long non-stop flight from USSR (Moscow) to United States (San Francisco) via North Pole was made on August 3, 1935. The crew included Soviet command pilot of Polish origin Sigizmund Levanevsky (1902-1937), co-pilot Georgy Baydukov (1907-1994) and flight navigator Vasily Levchenko (1906-1937). However, due to technical failures, Levanevsky was forced to interrupt flight over Barents Sea and came back.

In 1936 and 1937, Chkalov participated in several ultra long flights. In the beginning of 1936 some crews for distant flights were prepared. The command pilot Valery Chkalov, co-pilot Georgy Baydukov (1907-1994) and flight navigator Alexander Belyakov (1897-1982) were the first to fly. After Levanevsky's failure, Stalin didn't want to risk to repeat non-stop flight via North Pole. On July 20-22, 1936 Chkalov's crew made the first flight above the Arctic Ocean by the route Moscow - Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky. Having taken off from the Shchyolkovo aerodrome in Moscow Region, the airplane flew all northeast coast of the USSR by a huge non-stop distance of 9375 kilometres (5826 miles). The route of 56.33-hour flight was: Moscow - Arkhangelsk - Franz Josef Land - Northern Land - Taymyr - Tiksi - Petropavlovsk-Kamchatsky - Sakhalin. Having flown thousands of kilometers above the seas of the Arctic and Pacific Oceans, the ANT-25 reached the destination in three days. Because of heavy icing it was necessary to make forced landing on Udd Island (now Chkalov Island) near to town of Nikolayevsk-on-Amur. The weather conditions were bad. In dense clouds and at a strong wind Chkalov had to fly blindly for many hours, and in the end to land on a completely unsuitable platform among ravines and boulders. Only the highest-class pilots could overcome all these difficulties. The Soviet government appreciated a feat of the brave crew. On July 24, 1936 ranks of the Heroes of the Soviet Union were given to all three pilots. Chkalov also received 30 thousand rubles premium, and his companions - 15 thousand. They became well known in all the country. In August, when the weather was slightly improved, Chkalov began a return flight. When on August 10 the ANT-25 landed on the Shchyolkovo aerodrome, all leaders of the country led by Joseph Stalin, met him.

Soon Valery Chkalov began to prepare for a new large polar flight - through the North Pole to America. At last, on June 18, 1937, the legendary ANT-25 headed from Shchyolkovo aerodrome in Moscow Region for the north. As for the first time, the flight was in very bad weather conditions. Above the Barents Sea the plane got in the area of a powerful cyclone. Because of cloudiness and threat of icing, Chkalov was forced to fly an airplane at a high altitude. The oxygen deficiency was constantly felt. To restore energy, the pilots used oxygen masks. However, the oxygen had to be saved - the flight above the mountains was ahead. After Franz Josef Land the weather improved, the clouds cleared. Early in the morning on June 19 the ANT-25 passed the pole and headed to the coast of Canada. Here dense clouds with the upper edge of 6.5 km appeared again. At the same time there was a dangerous breakage - in the water-cooling system of the motor. The repair was done directly during the flight and the system was filled with drinking water. The airplane flied above Canada already in the evening. And at night at a high altitude among dense clouds the ANT-25 hardly passed through the Rocky Mountains. By this time there was not any reserve of oxygen. Because of the oxygen deficiency it was difficult for the pilots to move. In the morning, above the Pacific Ocean, Chkalov lowered the machine and flew along the coast. After midday on June 20 the unprecedented 8504 km-long (5288 miles) flight lasting 63 hours and 16 minutes was finished on an aerodrome of Vancouver, Washington, United States. The flight pioneered the polar air route from Europe to the American Pacific Coast.

Fortunately for Chkalov, his professional career as a pilot coincided with a period of Soviet history when aviation’s prominence as a cultural symbol was second only to that of Stalin himself. During this era, the government of the Soviet Union lionized - in fact, almost deified - its pilots. This glorification applied to pilots in general but also tended to concentrate intensely around certain individuals deemed particularly exemplary. Joseph Stalin - a man noted for his paranoia towards anything he believed could possibly develop into a rival cult of personality - decided that deliberately elevating pilots to make them popular with the population at large posed no political risk to him or his government. Far from creating powerful, politically motivated people around whom dissatisfied Soviet citizens could gather, the motivation behind exalting the USSR's pilots was twofold: 1) to raise the population's morale, and, as a function of that 2) to strengthen the legitimacy and strength of rule of the heads of government. Aviation, specifically, was poised to positively affect public spirit. Firstly, Russian Empire had not possessed a significant air force, meaning any successes in aviation could be wholly attributed "to the virtues of Bolshevism". Furthermore, the successes of Soviet pilots (which the Soviet press publicized widely) offered the populace a feeling of technological superiority over both the world around them and Nature itself.

Stalin felt that exalting individual pilots was not dangerous to his own political interests because although the skill, strength, fortitude, etc., of the pilots were praised, Stalin was held as "ultimately responsible" for their achievements. The public narratives took pains to emphasize the father-son relationship between Stalin and his pilots. For example, Chkalov published an article titled "Our Father" soon after becoming the first person to fly from Moscow to the United States via a polar route. In this article, he explicitly stated that "he [Stalin] is our father". Stalin's role as a paternal figure (and the implied nature of the pilots as his "spiritual sons") emphasized that ultimate responsibility for the pilots' feats lay with Stalin. This point was driven home by "accounts [which]…credit Stalin with much of the initiative and planning of [important flights, including, but not limited to] listening carefully to the ideas of Soviet aviators and aviation planners, tracing [the pilots'] routes, determining who [would] fly, and...giving the final permission". Furthermore, the most prominent Soviet pilots (the ones around whom mini personality cults developed) enjoyed personal success, including compensation and other perks, within the structure of the USSR due to their successes in aviation. They thus had a strong incentive to remain publicly loyal to the regime. Stalin wished to use this system of glorifying pilots as a vehicle for promoting a type of role model to the people of the Soviet Union. The public identities of the USSR's hero-pilots were to serve as representatives of Stalin's conception of the "New Soviet Man" - someone beyond the petty machinations of politics - rather, someone who was a master of nature and an "eternally youthful… individual hero". The role Soviet pilots played in Soviet society was not solely constructive - they also served to distract. Some of the most high-profile flights Soviet pilots undertook coincided with the purges. Praise for both the victorious pilots - and, thus, Stalin - hit a fever pitch at just the moment the multitudes unfortunate enough to fall victim to the purges needed both the sympathy of the public and a thorough, unbiased examination of that which they had been accused. Distraction turned to a full assault for those more well-known victims of the purges who could not be simply swept under the carpet. Such unfortunates were instead subjected to unfavorable comparison with the pilots.

Again, fortunately for Chkalov, he had the honor of being "the Soviet Union's most famous pilot". Chkalov’s life story (as the government chose to represent it) reflects the traits of Stalin's "New Soviet Man" - apolitical, forever young (he died in an accident at the age of thirty-four), a master of nature, and as concerned with the greater good (the integrity of his experimental aircraft) as he was with his own life. Interestingly, the government chose to highlight Chkalov's personal initiative (that is, his youthful disdain for authority) - a peculiar sort of dualism in a society where the collective good was (supposed to be) prized over individual initiative. As historian John McCannon writes, "Chkalov was a brilliant instinctual flier, preferring to rely on hunches and reflex rather than standard methodology or flying instruments. He was also a daredevil who disdained authority". The intended focus was not on youthful disobedience (for which, in canon, he was punished and apologized for), but on his use of his instincts. Chkalov, as a superman, could intuit towards the end of efficiency, something prized in the "New Soviet Man". However, this intuitive strain was incomplete without a sense of "maturity and self-discipline". One story in the public canon recounts how Chkalov tells a little boy he sees fighting a small girl to stop fighting and to focus his energy on his studies. The boy takes the advice to heart and is successful because of it. The point of the story is to show that though Chkalov was a firebrand as a youth, "in becoming a hero, [he] had gained not only wisdom but the capacity to transmit that wisdom to others". This unification of bravery and maturity was the model which Stalin wished to transmit as the ideal – his conception of the "New Soviet Man".

*The episode from Russian mini-series "Chkalov" (2012, director - Igor Zaytsev):*





Valery Chkalov was killed in Moscow on December 15, 1938 while piloting a prototype of the Polikarpov I-180 fighter, which crashed during a test flight. The series of events leading up to the crash is not entirely clear. Neither aeronautical engineer Nikolay Polikarpov (1892-1944) nor aircraft designer Dmitry Tomashevich (1899-1974) approved the flight, and no one had signed a form releasing the prototype from the factory. In any event, Chkalov took off and made a low altitude circuit around the airfield of Central Aerodrome at Khodynka Field. For the second circuit, Chkalov flew farther away, climbing to over 2000 m (6560 ft) even though the flight plan specifically forbade exceeding 600 m (1970 ft). Chkalov apparently miscalculated his landing approach and came in short of the airfield, but when he attempted to correct his approach the engine cut out. He was able to avoid several buildings, but struck an overhead powerline. Chkalov was ejected from the cockpit, sustaining severe injuries and died two hours later. The official government investigation concluded that the engine cut out because it became too cold in the absence of the cowl flaps. Others hypothesised that Chkalov had advanced the throttle too fast and thus flooded the engine. As a result of the crash, Tomashevich and several other officials, including Arms Industry Department director S. Belyakin, who urged the first flight, were immediately arrested. Years later, fellow test pilot Mikhail Gromov (1899-1985) blamed the designers for flawed engine cooling and Chkalov himself for deviating from the flight plan. Chkalov's son claimed that a plan to assassinate his father had been in the works in the months preceding his death, but the circumstances of the crash make foul play unlikely. Regardless, with Chkalov's death Polikarpov's reputation with Stalin suffered a blow from which he would never recover.

The settlement of Vasilyovo where Chkalov was born is now the town of Chkalovsk in Nizhny Novgorod Region (since 1937). The city of Orenburg bore the name Chkalov from 1938 to 1957. There used to be a Chkalov Street in Moscow (part of Moscow's Garden Ring), now renamed Earthern Rampart; its namesakes in Nizhny Novgorod and several other Russian cities still exist. A street in Vancouver, Washington has borne the name Chkalov Drive since the 1970s. A "Chapayev" class cruiser was named "Chkalov" but was renamed "Komsomolets" in 1958. The Metro systems of Moscow, Saint Petersburg and Nizhny Novgorod each have a "Chkalovskaya" station. Since 2012, Yekaterinburg Metro system have one as well.

*June 20, 1937. Vancouver, Washington (USA). From left to right: flight navigator Alexander Belyakov (1897-1982), co-pilot Georgy Baydukov (1907-1994) and command pilot Valery Chkalov (1904-1938) - the first photo after landing:*








Link

*June 28, 1937. White House, Washington, D.C. (USA). The three Soviet Flyers who conquered the North Pole route between USSR and USA are shown leaving the White House after being received by U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt (1882-1945). In the photograph, left to right: Georgy Baydukov, Valery Chkalov, Soviet Ambassador Alexander Troyanovsky (1882-1955) and Alexander Belyakov:*








Link

*1937. The solemn greeting of Chkalov's crew in United States:*








Link

*May 24, 2009. Moscow, Russia. Monument at the point of death of Valeriy Chkalov:*








Link

*August 2011. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia. Monument of Valery Chkalov was opened on December 15, 1940 to commemorate 2nd anniversary of his death (sculptor - Isaak Mendelevich):*








Валентина

*June 2012. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia. Chkalov Stairs which was erected in 1943-1949 by Alexander Yakovlev, Lev Rudnev and Vladimir Munz is a one of the main sights of the city:*








lanmarin









OK


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VALERY CHKALOV CULTURAL EXCHANGE COMMITTEE*

On June 20, 1937, a Soviet ANT-25 plane landed at Vancouver's Pearson Airfield, completing the first flight from Soviet Union to United States across North Pole. Valery Chkalov and crew landed at Pearson Airfield, completing the world's first non-stop, trans-polar flight. The flight took 63 hours and 16 minutes and covered 8504 km (5288 miles). Chkalov was originally scheduled to land at an airstrip in San Francisco (where Soviet Ambassador was waiting for them), but due to engine problems and running short of fuel they turned back and headed for Portland, Oregon. People were gathering at airports in the region hoping to see this historic event. When Chkalov saw the crowd at the Portland airport, he was concerned that souvenir hunters would tear his plane apart, and so headed to Vancouver's Pearson Airfield, which at the time was a military airport and he felt there would be better crowd control as the US Army had a base. The Army wasn't expecting them, but were pleased to see them! General George Marshall, future U.S. Secretary of State (1880-1959) was in such a rush to greet the heroes that he simply put on his coat over his pajamas and dashed to the airfield. The children stopped playing on the railroad tracks near Pearson Airfield and ran home to get their parents. A news photographer fought traffic on the bridge over the Columbia River between Portland, Oregon and Vancouver, Washington as he rushed to Pearson Airfield. The unfamiliar-looking aircraft, with long, red, albatross-like wings, passed over the field in preparation for an unscheduled and unexpected landing. And although the arrival at Pearson Airfield was a complete surprise, there was no mystery as to the aircraft's identity. For the past several days people around the world have anxiously followed its progress as its crew sought to be the first to cross the North Pole from Moscow to San Francisco.

The Americans met the Soviet pilots with huge enthusiasm. Thousands of people arrived at the aerodrome in hope to see the Soviet ANT-25. Numerous receptions were given in their honour, crowds of people saluted them in every city they visited. They saw seas of flowers and smiles, hordes of reporters everywhere. From San Francisco the pilots went to Washington, where had a meeting with the U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt (1882-1945) and U.S. Secretary of State Cordell Hull (1871-1955). President Roosevelt himself received them in White House and greeted standing. They turned out to be as skilled at diplomacy as they were at flying. After that they went to New York. At last on July 14 they went back on a steamship "Normandy". In London and Paris they were also met with huge enthusiasm. But their genuine triumph was in Moscow. Tens of thousands of people met Chkalov’s crew at the Square of the Belarus Rail Terminal (now Tver Outpost Square) and in the streets of the city. "Valery Chkalov, daredevil Russian test pilot, confident and handsome captured the hearts of the Russian people then and now" - Kelly Sills writes. Directly from the Belarus Rail Terminal Chkalov went to Kremlin, where reported to the members of the Soviet government on fulfillment of the task. All three were awarded with Orders of the Red Banner and received 30 thousand rubles.

On May 20, 1974 in Vancouver, Washington was founded public non-commercial organization named Chkalov Transpolar Flight Committee. Ninety-seven local companies donated money, labor and materials to complete the Chkalov monument by June 20, 1975, in time to play a role in Vancouver’s 150th birthday party that summer. It was the first monument to commemorate a Russian accomplishment on U.S. soil. The State of Washington donated land along the edge of Pearson Airfield and beside Highway 14 for the development of a park to complement the monument. Citizen contribution to the monument was exceptional, and the Russian response to this contribution exceeded all expectations. Among the many gifts to come were three bronze plaques of the ANT-25 and the Soviet Press's 1937 account of the flight, which were presented to the committee and compose the centerpiece of the monument. In addition, Russians sent their finest airliner, an IL-62M, to follow Chkalov's route over the North Pole and to carry Alexander Belyakov and Georgy Baydukov once more to Vancouver. Valery Chkalov's children, Igor, Valeria and Olga, were also present, as were the families of Baydukov and Belyakov. A new street in Vancouver, Chkalov Drive, was also dedicated on June 20. It was located on a barren, rural field in 1975. The Chkalov delegation then repeated the 1937 itinerary by flying to Washington, D.C. to be greeted at the White House by U.S. President Gerald Ford (1913-2006). 

Delegations from Vancouver have traveled to Moscow and delegations from Moscow have traveled to Vancouver many times to commemorate the 1937 flight and the construction of the monument. In addition, ambassadors, diplomats, cosmonauts and goodwill groups have stopped by to pay tribute to the monument and what it represents in U.S.-Russian relations. One of the most memorable early visits was that of Russian cosmonauts Alexey Leonov (b. 1934) and Valery Kubasov (b. 1935), who in 1975 traded capsules with American astronauts in the Apollo-Soyuz mission. Large delegations were exchanged on the flight's 50th and 60th anniversaries. In 1997, an Aeroflot Ilyushin-96 was chartered to take almost 100 Vancouverites to Russia for a marvelous commemorative program in Saint Petersburg and Moscow. On November 18, 1999, The Valery P. Chkalov Cultural Exchange Committee was incorporated and received tax exempt status to continue the work of the Transpolar Flight Committee. Its first exchange included the 2000 visit by great Russian cosmonaut Gherman Titov (1935-2000), the second man to orbit the Earth (the first to do it 24 times). He gave an eloquent presentation to the City Council describing the beauty of the Earth from space, and a heartfelt plea for Russian-American cooperation to protect this "vulnerable, tiny, cosmic spec we call home". In 2004, a Vancouver delegation was invited to Moscow, Nizhny Novgorod and Chkalovsk to celebrate Chkalov's 100th birthday, February 2nd. U.S. delegation was treated royally and shown on Russian national television in a huge celebration in the "Russia" Hotel near Red Square, and as they placed flowers by Valery Chkalov's remains in the Kremlin Wall. After that, they visited Nizhny Novgorod and Chkalovsk.

As a result of Highway 14 improvements, the monument was moved in 1996 to its present location closer to the spot where the ANT-25 came to rest in 1937 and next to the Pearson Air Museum. It lost its beautiful park, but its location is perhaps more historically relevant. The museum itself contains an outstanding exhibit of the 1937 flight history and memorabilia. Videotape with historic shots of the plane's Moscow departure and the story of the flight are constantly on display. A large scale-model of the ANT-25 can also be seen there. Many gifts were brought from Russia and placed in the Marshall House for Vancouver and its tourists to enjoy. A huge bust of Valery Chkalov and an English translation of Georgy Baydukov's book "Chkalov", signed by both U.S. President Jimmy Carter (b. 1924) and General Secretary Leonid Brezhnev (1906-1982), attract much attention. The Chkalov monument remain remind that human qualities of courage, cooperation and friendship transcends narrow nationalism. No one has said it better than Valery Chkalov, son of a half-deaf boiler maker from a tiny settlement on the Volga River. From the balcony of the George Marshall's House on June 21, 1937, 18 months before he was to die in that fatal plane crash, Valery gave the hope encompassed in the two-river metaphor. He closed by saying, "We bring the great American people wishes of happiness and well being from our great people on the red wings of the ANT-25, having overcome all obstacles of which nature is capable".

*June 21, 1937. ANT-25 plane at Vancouver's Pearson Airfield:*








Link

*Chkalov Drive in Vancouver, Washington (USA):*








Link

*"Like the waters of the Columbia and Volga Rivers, which flow peacefully on the same planet and eventually contribute to the same world ocean,... The peoples of Russia and USA should live peacefully and, with cooperative work, beautify this ocean of human life". (Valery Chkalov's speech from the balcony of the George Marshall's House, 1937):*








tgstewart1









bobeddings

*Chkalov monument in Vancouver, Washington (USA):*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*My apologies for the long introduction. I just wanted to give the necessary explanations for my following descriptions of the elements of the station's décor.*

So, on July 28, 2012 new station in Yekaterinburg became fifth Metro station in the world with name "Chkalovkaya" ("Valery Chkalov"). Previously Metro stations with same name were opened in Nizhny Novgorod, Tashkent (Uzbekistan), Moscow and Saint Petersburg. It's interesting that Tashkent Metro station "Chkalov" was renamed into "Do'stlik" ("Friendship") on October 5, 2012, just after two months since the opening of eponymous Metro station in Yekaterinburg.

Let's see how theme of Chkalov's flight was realized in the decoration of these stations.

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD (1985)*

So, the first Metro station named after Valery Chkalov was opened in the city of Nizhny Novgorod (then Gorky) near which Chkalov was born.

"Chkalovskaya" is station on the Avtozavodskaya Line 1 of the Nizhny Novgorod Metro. It's located near the intersections of the October Revolution Street with Chkalov Street and Vitebsk Street, in the Kanavinsky District. The station is close to May Day Park, main station of the Gorky Children's Railway and "Lokomotiv" Central Stadium.

Metro station "Chkalovskaya" was opened as part of the first Metro line on November 20, 1985. It's named due to location near Chkalov Street.

The architects of station were Yu. Sazonov, V. Voronkov and G. Malkov, artists - V. Lyubimov and Pavel Gusev. "Chkalovskaya" is a shallow single-vaulted station. Its decoration is relatively simple. The socle of track walls lined with red marble. The floor is paved with brown granite. The central part of station's vault is painted with blue colour, it illuminates more brightly. There are three rows of light fixtures located along the axis of station at the central part of vault. It look like a trace of aircraft in the blue sky. There are floor lamps with benches at the platform of station. There are two underground vestibules each of which have two exits to the October Revolution Street. There is bust of Valery Chkalov (sculptor - Pavel Gusev) in the southern vestibule. There are located two aluminium bas-reliefs on the theme of Chkalov's flights above both stairways leading to the ends of platform.









Anakin









Anakin









Anakin









Anakin









Битцевский панк









Wikipedia

*TASHKENT (1987)*

"Do'stlik" ("Friendship"), known as "Chkalov" prior to July 28, 2012 is station on the Oʻzbekiston Line 2 of the Tashkent Metro. It's located near the Vorovsky Street and Tashkent Aviation Production Association named after Valery Chkalov.

This Metro station was opened on November 7, 1987. It was named after Tashkent Aviation Production Association named after Valery Chkalov or TAPO/TAPOiCh for short. It's leading high-technology company of Uzbekistan, which was originally moved from Russia to the rear of the Soviet Union, Uzbekistan in 1941 during the WWII. During the first (1928-1932) and the second (1933-1937) five-year plans, the Soviet government tried to supply the aviation sector with the national production. In the first place was created the ANT aircraft family. The planes played a great role in the civil aircraft sector but the progress in the following decades has rendered these planes obsolete and they have been modernized or replaced. In the second place, it was founded in 1932 in the city of Khimki, Moscow Region as the 84 Repairing Factory of GVF (Civil Aviation Fleet), later - the Aviation Factory named after Valery Chkalov. The factory and its entire staff were transported in Tashkent in December of the 1941 by a train convoy. In January 1942, the production was able to be pursued. This period was emphasized by the production of Lisunov Li-2, a licensed airplane variant of Douglas DC-3. This plane became a symbol of the resistance, for the factory and the employees. It was put on a pedestal next to the principal entry. TAPOiCh was a multifunctional organism. This association was responsible for aircraft production, for the social development of the city where it is situated and for the health-care system for its employees. Currently enterprise is about to close down all aircraft production.

The architects of station were O. Oydinova, A. Dashkeyevich and B. Kurbankhodzhayev. It's a shallow single-vaulted station. There were used domed concrete structures in the decoration of station. The ceiling of station is painted with turquoise colour. The aliminium is the main material of station's décor. The electric light fixtures at the ceiling are made of aluminium and have rainbow shape. The middle parts of light fixtures are more brighter than its edges. As a result, station have cosmic view. The indicators are made in the form of radars. The walls of vestibule are faced with Gazgan marble. The floor is paved with grey and black granite. There are two underground vestibule. The one of exits is directly linked with the lobby of the Tashkent Aviation Production Association named after Valery Chkalov. There was bas-relief of Valery Chkalov at the wall of vestibule. It was dedicated to 50th anniversary of the Chkalov's flight from Soviet Union to United States via North Pole. Five months ago, Metro station "Chkalov" was renamed into "Do'stlik" ("Friendship"), and bas-relief of Valery Chkalov was destroyed.









Metrotashkent









Metrotashkent


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW (1995)*

"Chkalovskaya" is station on the Lyublinsko-Dmitrovskaya Line 10 of the Moscow Metro. It's located near the Square of Kursk Rail Terminal and Earthern Rampart Street, in the Basmanny District, Central Administrative Okrug. The station is close to Kursk Rail Terminal and have transfer to Metro stations "Kurskaya" of the Line 3 and Ring Line 5.

The station was opened on December 28, 1995 as the first stage of the Lyublinsky Radius of the Line 10. It's named after Earthen Rampart Street which was known as Chkalov Street in 1938-1990. Valery Chkalov lived at this street in 1937-1938 in the house #14-16, room #102.

The architects of station were Nina Alyoshina, Leonid Borzenkov and Alexander Vigdorov. "Chkalovskaya" is the deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type (depth - 51 m). Named after the great Soviet pilot Valery Chkalov, the theme of the decoration of the vestibule and underground hall is aviation (artists M. Alexeyev and L. Novikova). The pylons are reveted with grey and light blue wavy marble whilst the floor is covered with grey, red and black granite. The hinged ceiling is covered by unusual semi-circular lighting fixtures. The track walls are faced with light-coloured marble with a black strip at the base. The station is decorated with images of flying paths and models of planes made of reinforced concrete.

An escalator leads from southern end of the platform to the underground vestibule with two exits to the Kursk Rail Terminal and Earthern Rampart Street. The vestibule also acts as a transfer to Metro station "Kurskaya" ("Kursk") of the Ring Line 5 (opened on January 1, 1950). The northern end of the platform is a direct transfer to Metro station "Kurskaya" ("Kursk") of the Line 3 (opened on March 13, 1938). This direct transfer was opened on March 28, 1996, three months since the opening of station.









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAINT PETERSBURG (1997)*

"Chkalovskaya" is station on the Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 5 of the Saint Petersburg Metro. It's located near the intersection of the Chkalov Avenue and Greater Gunpowder Street, in the Petrovsky Municipal Okrug, Petrogradsky District.

"Chkalovskaya" was opened on September 15, 1997 as temporary part of the Pravoberezhnaya Line 4. On March 7, 2009 it was transferred to the newly-formed Line 5. The station is named after nearby Chkalov Avenue. This avenue was formed on December 15, 1952. It was named in the honour of Valery Chkalov who lived in 1924-1927 and 1929-1930 in the house #11 at the present-day Vsevolod Vishnevsky Street near the avenue.

The architects of station were Valerian Volonsevich and Alexander Konstantinov. "Chkalovskaya" is the deep-level single-vaulted station (depth - 60 m). The main theme of station's décor is aviation. The southern end of underground hall is decorated with mosaic panel with image of flying man. The drawing at the platform reminds marking at the airfield. The metallic light fixtures above track ways looks like constructive elements of the ANT-6 aircraft. The fixtures in the escalator tunnel made in the form of propellers. The exit from station is located at the northern end, with three escalators. The ground-level vestibule is located at the intersection of the Chkalov Avenue and Greater Gunpowder Street. There exist exit at the Ropsha Street which doesn't used today. There is bust of Valery Chkalov at the stairs which lead to the vestibule (sculptors - Albert Charkin and Valentin Sveshnkov).

*Firewall at the crossing of the Chkalov Avenue and Pioneers Street in Saint Petersburg. Its left part is decorated in memory of famous Russian aviators Alexander Mozhaysky (1825-1890) and Valery Chkalov (1904-1938), depicting their portraits, the map of the first transpolar flight, and ANT-25 aircraft. The firewall to the right bears a poster with a portrait of Yury Gagarin in honour of the 50th anniversary of his orbital flight. The firewall is decorated with portraits of Yury Gagarin (1934-1968), Konstantin Tsiolkovsky (1857-1935), Sergey Korolyov (1907-1966) and an image of the "Vostok" rocket. At the lower right one sees a monument to Valery Chkalov:*








Мишель

*Metro station "Chkalovskaya" in Saint Petersburg:*








Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









dorochina









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Igor Vanin









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Fedor Stroganov


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG, METRO STATION "CHKALOVSKAYA" (2012)*

*Well, I think you'll agree that Metro station "Chkalovskaya" in Yekaterinburg is most beautiful and better displays own name than above-mentioned eponymous Metro stations in other cities.* 

"Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov") is a station on the Line 1 of the Yekaterinburg Metro. It located near the Southern Bus Terminal and intersection of the 8th March Street and Shchors Street, in the Chkalovsky District. The station is named after Chkalovsky District in which it located.

It's need to say that the opening of this station symbolized end of the first stage of the construction of Yekaterinburg Metro. According to the Soviet plans of late 1970s, Metro station "Chkalovskaya" near Bus Terminal was supposed to be southern terminus of the Line 1 consisting of 9 Metro stations. The project name of station was "Shchorsa" in the honour of Nikolay Shchors (1895-1919) who was a Red Army commander, member of the Russian Communist Party, renowned for his personal courage during the Russian Civil War of 1917-1922 and sometimes being called the Ukrainian Vasily Chapayev. In 1918–1919 he fought against the new established Ukrainian government in Kiev, later he commanded the Bogunsky Regiment, brigade, 1st Soviet Ukrainian division and 44th rifle division against Symon Petliura (1879-1926) and his Polish allies. Shchors perished in a battle, while some sources claim that he was shot out of jealousy.

However, in early September 1978 it was decided to name this station "Chkalovskaya". The construction of Metro system in Yekaterinburg (then Sverdlovsk) began on August 28, 1980 near present-day "Uralskaya" station. Now it's possible to say that Soviet plans for construction of the Line 1 were realized except one thing: there was built southern terminal station "Botanicheskaya" instead of the planned intermediate Metro station "Bazhovskaya". 

Metro system in Yekaterinburg (then Sverdlovsk) was opened on April 26, 1991. Originally it consisted only from 3 shallow stations (total length - 2.7 km) - "Prospekt Kosmonavtov" ("Cosmonauts Avenue"), "Uralmash" ("Ural Machine-Building Plant") and "Mashinostroiteley" ("Machine Builders"). Soon after that, it was nicknamed as "toy Metro" or "second children's railway". During first year since opening, it was more excursion object rather than kind of transport. That time appeared myth that it's most shortest Metro system in the world although it was not true. Yekaterinburg Metro was last Metro system that opened in Soviet Union. The residents are lucky that Yekaterinburg Metro was opened few months before Soviet collapse because otherwise there would be a high risk that it would have turned into long-term construction like in Chelyabinsk or Krasnoyarsk. During 21 years since the opening, the number of stations increased in three times and Yekaterinburg Metro became 4th busiest Metro system in Russia. It's only regional Metro system in Russia (outside Moscow and St. Petersburg) which contains deep-level stations. As a result, Yekaterinburg Metro stations became more varied in terms of its construction types and decorations. It's interesting that mostly there were used local (i.e. Ural) materials for decoration of stations. Unfortunately, it's difficult to enjoy this beauty because of saving of lighting - it fully operates only at new stations.

During first years after Soviet collapse, Yekaterinburg Metro builders (like their colleagues in other cities) finished construction of segments that was started in Soviet period. In the difficult period of 1992-1994, in Yekaterinburg Metro was opened deep-level segment with three stations - "Uralskaya" ("Ural"), "Dynamo" and "Ploshchad 1905 goda" ("1905 Square"). It connected "Uralmash" Plant with city center. However, the construction of next segment was interrupted many times due to lack of funding and numerous strikes of Metro builders. On December 30, 2002 in Yekaterinburg was opened 7th Metro station - "Geologicheskaya" ("Geological"). After that, there appeared question - what need to doing: to construct next Metro station "Bazhovskaya" ("Pavel Bazhov") or to build more important Metro stations "Chkalovskaya" ("Valery Chkalov") and "Botanicheskaya" ("Botanical"). As a result, on January 10, 2003 Head of Yekaterinburg approved construction according to second variant.

The construction works at the "Chkalovskaya" station began in November 1992. In December 1998 was finished construction of the 2.5-km left tunnel from "Geologicheskaya" to "Chkalovskaya" stations. In July 1999 construction works were halted after another strike of Metro builders. In June 2003 was started construction of the station itself. The works in 2003-2006 were very slow due to lack of funding. On August 31, 2006 was started construction of the 1.4-km left tunnel between "Chkalovskaya" and "Botanicheskaya" stations. In October 2006 began construction of the vestibule of station. On January 25, 2008 was started construction of the escalator tunnel of Metro station "Chkalovskaya" which was finished in May 2009. On May 30, 2008 was finished construction of the right tunnel between "Geologicheskaya" and "Chkalovskaya" stations. On September 5, 2008 was finished construction of the left tunnel between "Chkalovskaya" and "Botanicheskaya" stations. On February 25, 2010 was started construction of the right tunnel between these stations, which was finished on April 20, 2011. 

On October 10, 2011, due to the problems with delivery of the necessary sections for the mounting of escalators, it was decided to the open movement at the path "Geologicheskaya"-"Botanicheskaya" without intermediate stop on "Chkalovskaya" station. This segment was launched on November 28, 2011, and "Chkalovskaya" became "ghost station" of Yekaterinburg Metro for eight months. The necessary sections were derived in January-February 2012. Due to fact that it was necessary to interrupt road traffic at the intersection of the 8th March Street and Shchors Street for restarting works, it was decided to did it after end of winter and spring thaw. On April 28, 2012 there was stopped road traffic at intersection of these streets, and were restarted works for installation of escalators. Finally, "Chkalovskaya" was opened on July 28, 2012.

*May 21, 2012. The construction works at the "ghost" station "Chkalovskaya":*





The architect of station was Spartak Ziganshin. "Chkalovskaya" is the deep-level single-vaulted station (depth - 40 m). It's second deepest Metro station in Yekaterinburg after "Uralskaya" station ("Ural"; depth - 42 m; opened on December 23, 1992). Structurally, "Chkalovskaya" consist of three floors - passenger hall and two technical floors (above and below the platform). The main theme of station's decoration is the famous 63-hour flight of Valery Chkalov and his crew from Moscow, Soviet Union to Vancouver, Washington, United States via the North Pole on an Tupolev ANT-25 plane (June 18–20, 1937). The opening of station was timed to 75th anniversary of this flight. The station is made in steel-gray and bluish colours. The floor is paved with grey and black granite. There is one row of nine mirrored columns made of polished stainless steel along the axis of the platform. There are installed fixtures in the niches of the decorative suspended ceiling. The sloping vault with big radius looks like the aircraft wing. It decorated with board number of ANT-25 plane (URSS N025). The walls of vestibule and underground hall are faced with gray-blue Ufaley marble. At the wall in the southern end of central hall installed four decorative clocks in the style of on-board instrumentation, which indicating standard time in Moscow, Arkhangelsk, Vancouver and San Francisco (i.e. cities on the route of Chkalov's flight). The track walls are remind fuselage from inside. It decorated with "portholes" with portraits of members of Chkalov's crew (command pilot Valery Chkalov, co-pilot Georgy Baydukov and flight navigator Alexander Belyakov) and reprints of Soviet press of 1937 about flight. The exit from station is located at the northern end, with four escalators. The underground vestibule is located near the intersection of the 8th March Street and Shchors Street. There are seven exits at the all side of this intersection. The exits are equipped with elevators for people with reduced mobility.














ekmap









ekmap









ekamag









ekamag









Ekburg









ekamag









ekamag









Битцевский панк


----------



## AlekseyVT

Ekburg









Ekburg









Битцевский панк









Битцевский панк









Ekburg









ekamag









Ekburg


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SEVERNY VOKZAL"*

"Severny Vokzal" or "Tönyaq vokzalı" ("Northern Rail Terminal") is a future station on the Tsentralnaya Line 1 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located at the intersection of the Decembrists Street and Vorovsky Street, in the Moskovsky District. The station will be served residents of the nearest residential areas and passengers of the transit Northern Rail-and-Bus Terminal Kazan-2.

Initially this Metro station was supposed to be named "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") in the honour of the Moskovsky District in which it will be located. Moskovsky District is an one of the seven districts of Kazan. It borders with Waxitovsky District in the south (by Kazanka River), Kirovsky District in the west, Aviastroitelny District in the northeast, and with Novo-Savinovsky District in the east. The northern part of Moskovsky District with territories of the Zhilploshchadka microdistrict and OJSC "Kazanorgsintez" chemical company is looks like appendix. The history of the present-day Moskovsky District began with forming of the two ancient settlements - Goat Settlement and Cyzicus Settlement. Goat Settlement appeared in 17th century at the place of former village that located beyond Kazanka River at the road that led in direction to the Monastery of Holy Martyrs of Cyzicus (founded in 1691). In 1934 there was established Leninsky District. On April 5, 1973 the western part of Leninsky District was incorporated into newly-formed Moskovsky District. Currently Moskovsky District is a centre of the chemical industry of Kazan. There are located such large chemical enterprises as OJSC "Kazanorgsintez", OJSC "Tatkhimfarmpreparaty", OJSC "Tasma-Holding" and Kazan CHP-3 (thermoelectric plant). The area of Moskovsky District is 38.81 square kilometres, its population is 130.293 inhabitants (2009).

However, after beginning of construction, there appeared a lot of proposal to rename future station. According to results of Internet voting at the official website of the Mayority of Kazan in April-May 2012, the most popular name was "Severny Vokzal" ("Northern Rail Terminal", 3537 votes, 51%) while name of "Moskovskaya" was at second place (2930 votes, 42%). On September 24, 2012 the future Metro station was officially named "Severny Vokzal" in the honour of the Northern Rail-and-Bus Terminal Kazan-2 which located nearby. "Vosstaniye-Passazhirskaya" (Transport Interchange Node Kazan-2) is a railway complex of the Gorky Railway that located at the northern part of Kazan. It's located at the Northern Intracity Railway which bypass Kazan's Central Rail Terminal ("Kazan-Passazhirskaya", opened in 1896). Unofficially, it's known as "Northern Rail Terminal", "Transit Rail Terminal" and "New Rail Terminal". There are plans for construction of Bus station and Metro station near this rail terminal.

The construction of new rail terminal in Kazan had been planned by Soviet authorities in 1941. However, it was postponed due to outbreak of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945. In early 1970s, Moscow Research Institute "Mosgiprotrans" drafted project of new terminal. It was supposed to be built in the Brutalist style and to be similar to the building of Boston City Hall that was built in 1968. The construction of the massive building of new railway terminal at the Vorovsky Street was started in 1974. According to the plans, the height of building was supposed to be 12 metres, the total area of waiting rooms - 1450 square metres, the total area of vestibule - 700 square metres, the area of nearest square with parking for more than 200 cars - 4800 square metres. By 1976, the building was structurally completed. However, that year was ceased funding of this construction. This building remained uncompleted for more than 30 years. In late 1980s there was built overpass above the Decembrists Street. In 1990s there were built railway platform with underpass and ticket offices. The uncompleted station became to serve few suburban trains. In early 2000s, these ticket offices were closed and eliminated due to lack of necessary passenger traffic. In 2007 Management of Gorky Railway declared that Soviet project does not meet modern demands. They decided to demolish uncompleted building and to build small pavilion at this place. According to the General Plan for City Development of 2010, the new rail terminal was supposed to be built in order to decrease intensive railway traffic in the city centre. The old building was dismantled since November 2010 till April 2011. In April 2011 there was started construction of the new terminal. On May 27, 2012 the new one-storey terminal was commissioned for passenger operation. The official opening was held on August 5, 2012 with participation of the President of the state-run "Russian Railways" company Vladimir Yakunin and President of Tatarstan Rustam Minnikhanov.

The preparation works at the construction site of Metro station were started in April 2009. On December 27, 2009 was started construction of the 1.32-km long right tunnel between Metro stations "Aviastroitelnaya" and "Severny Vokzal" with using of TBM "Altınçäç" ("Wirth-NFM") - it was finished on July 25, 2010. In February 2010 there began construction of the foundation pit of the future station. On October 27, 2010 was started construction of the 1.35-km long right tunnel between Metro stations "Severny Vokzal" and "Yäşlek" with using of TBM "Altınçäç" ("Wirth-NFM") - it was finished in July 2011; and construction of the 1.32-km long left tunnel between Metro stations "Aviastroitelnaya" and "Severny Vokzal" with using of TBM "Haysılu" ("Wirth-NFM") - it was finished on August 18, 2011. On December 29, 2011 was started construction of the 1.35-km long left tunnel between Metro stations "Severny Vokzal" and "Yäşlek" with using of TBM "Söyembikä" ("Lovat") - it was finished on July 18, 2012. 

The architect of the station is Azat Mustafin. "Severny Vokzal" will be shallow two-vaulted station of the column type (depth - 10 metres). Despite of the changing of name, the design of station will be match former project name. The decoration of station will be dedicated to the Moscow Kremlin and city of Moscow. The decorative elements of the station will be associated with elements of Kazan Rail Terminal in Moscow. The light fixtures will be installed in the suspended ceiling. The height of vault will be 6 metres. There will be one row of 17 columns along the central axis of station (column space - 6 metres). The track walls will be faced with red marble, the columns - with ceramic materials and metal edging. The floor will be paved with light, dark-red and black polished granite arranged in a special pattern. Along the central axis of platform will be located six 8-seat benches without backs. At the track walls will be located massive light letters with names of the station. There will be built two underground vestibules. In contrast to underground platform, the columns of vestibules will be have red color and walls - white. The floor of the vestibules will be paved with light and red polished granite arranged in a special pattern. In the vestibules, above the stairways, will be placed photo panels with day view of Moscow and night view of Moscow Kremlin. The northern underground vestibule will be located near the Northern Rail Terminal Kazan-2. It will be linked with underpass under the Decembrists Street with two exits to the both sides of street and two exits to tram stop. The southern underground vestibule will be have exit to the Decembrists Street in direction to the Gagarin Street.

*The station "Severny Vokzal" ("Northern Rail Terminal"):*








k-metro









k-metro

*The future stop of Kazan fast tram:*








k-metro

*Northern Rail Terminal Kazan-2:*








k-metro

*August 5, 2010. The old uncompleted building of the Northern Rail Terminal before its demolition:*








inkazan

*August 5, 2012. The official opening of new terminal after reconstruction:*








RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 3, 2013:*








Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн

*March 18, 2013:*








Medoed









Medoed









prokazan









prokazan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The project of Metro station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow"), now "Severny Vokzal" ("Northern Rail Terminal"):*








KZN.RU









KZN.RU









KZN.RU









KZN.RU


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 4, 2013:*








business-gazeta









business-gazeta









business-gazeta

*March 18, 2013:*








AIF









AIF









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"AVIASTROITELNAYA"*

"Aviastroitelnaya" or "Aviatözeleş" ("Aircraft manufacturing") is a future northern terminal station on the Tsentralnaya Line 1 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located between the intersections of the Kopylov Street with the Pobezhimov Street and Belinsky Street, in the Aviastroitelny District. The station will be served residents of the nearest residential areas.

The station is named in the honour of the Aviastroitelny District in which it will be located. The other project name was "Zavodskaya" ("Plant"), there were also proposals to rename it into "Sotsgorod" ("Social town"). According to results of Internet voting at the official website of the Mayority of Kazan in April-May 2012, the most popular name was "Aviastroitelnaya" (2792 votes, 51%) while name of "Sotsgorod" was at second place (1732 votes, 32%). On September 24, 2012 the name of "Aviastroitelnaya" was officially approved.

Aviastroitelny District is an one of the seven districts of Kazan. In 1934 in Kazan was established Leninsky District. On December 5, 1994 the northern part of Leninsky District was incorporated into newly-formed Aviastroitelny District. This district includes largest microdistricts with multi-storey buildings (such as Karavayevo, Sotsgorod, etc) as well as 10 settlements with private buildings. There located trolleybus depot №1 (commissioned in 1948) which carries major part of the trolleybus routes in the city. Before October 31, 2011, in the Aviastroitelny District was located tram depot №2, former №3 (commissioned in 1971). The area of Aviastroitelny District is 38.91 square kilometres, its population is 110.624 inhabitants (2009). There are located 12 industrial enterprises, the three of which gave name to the Aviastroitelny District:

1) Kazan Aircraft Production Association (KAPO) named after Sergey Gorbunov is an aircraft manufacturer. The company was established in Moscow on May 14, 1927 as the Moscow Aviation Plant No. 22. In 1933 it was named in the honour of Sergey Gorbunov (1902-1933) who was director of this plant (1931-1933) prior to own death in the air crash on September 5, 1933. There were produced Tupolev ANT-3 reconnaissance aircrafts, Tupolev TB-1 (ANT-4) heavy bombers, Tupolev I-4 (ANT-5) fighters, Tupolev TB-3 (ANT-6) heavy bombers, etc. At same time, in 1932 in Kazan was established aviation plant. In 1934 it got name the Plant No. 124 named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze. It produced Tupolev ANT-20 "Maxim Gorky" eight-engine aircraft (the largest aircraft of the 1930s) and Petlyakov Pe-8 heavy bombers (that were used for the first Soviet air strikes on Berlin in August 1941). In October-November 1941, after the outbreak of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, the Moscow Aviation Plant No. 22 named after Sergey Gorbunov was evacuated in Kazan to the territory of the Plant No. 124 named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze. In December 1941, the joint enterprise was named Kazan Aviation Plant No. 22 named after Sergey Gorbunov. During the Great Patriotic War, it produced more than 10000 Petlyakov Pe-2 dive bomber aircrafts. It was regarded as one of the best ground attack aircraft of the war and it was extremely successful in the roles of heavy fighter, reconnaissance and night fighter. It was one of the most important aircraft of WWII, being in many respects similar to the British "de Havilland Mosquito". 11400 Pe-2s were manufactured during the war, greater numbers than any other twin-engined combat aircraft. (Second in production numbers was the American Lockheed P-38 Lightning, 10037 were built). After the Soviet Victory in WWII, the output of production greatly decreased. In post-war years, Kazan Aviation Plant No. 22 named after Sergey Gorbunov produced 655 Tupolev Tu-4 piston-engined strategic bombers, 799 Tupolev Tu-16 twin-engine jet bombers, 289 Ilyushin Il-62 long-range jet airliners and 497 Tupolev Tu-22M supersonic long-range strategic and maritime strike bombers. In 1978 the plant was renamed into Kazan Aircraft Production Association (KAPO) named after Sergey Gorbunov. It has built more than 20000 aircrafts of 34 types during its history. KAPO currently produces Tu-214 passenger planes and Tu-160 strategic bombers. Although several civil and military transport aircraft are larger in overall dimensions, the Tu-160 is currently the world's largest combat aircraft, largest supersonic aircraft, and largest variable-sweep aircraft built. In addition, the Tu-160 has the heaviest takeoff weight of any combat aircraft. There are also plans to start producing Tu-334 regional airliners and Tu-330 freighters. After KAPO has upgraded the current Russian bomber fleet it will start production of a "new-generation strategic bomber", the PAK DA.

2) OJSC "Kazan Helicopters" is a Russian helicopter manufacturing company based at Kazan. It is one of the largest helicopter manufacturers in the world. It was established in 1933 as woodworking company and later was named the Plant No. 387. In 1941, after outbreak of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, it started production of the Polikarpov Po-2 (known as U-2 prior to Nikolay Polikarpov's death in 1944) general-purpose biplanes. The reliable, uncomplicated as well as a low-cost ground attack, aerial reconnaissance, psychological warfare and liaison aircraft during war, proving to be one of the most versatile light combat types to be built in USSR. The enemy soon became aware of the threat posed by the U-2, and Luftwaffe pilots were given special instructions for engaging these aircraft, which they disparagingly nicknamed "Russian plywood". The material effects of these missions may be regarded as insignificant, but the psychological effect on German troops was much more noticeable. They typically attacked by complete surprise in the dead of night, denying German troops sleep and keeping them constantly on their guard, contributing yet further to the already exceptionally high stress of combat on the Eastern Front. Their usual tactics involved flying only a few meters above the ground, rising for the final approach, cutting off the engine and making a gliding bombing run, leaving the targeted troops with only the eerie whistling of the wind in the wings' bracing-wires as an indication of the impending attack. The U-2 was known as the aircraft used by the 588th Night Bomber Regiment, composed of an all-women pilot and ground crew complement. The unit became notorious for daring low-altitude night raids on German rear-area positions. Veteran pilots, Yekaterina Ryabova (1921-1974) and Nadezhda Popova (born 1921) on one occasion flew eighteen such missions in a single night. The women pilots observed that the enemy suffered a further degree of demoralization simply due to their antagonists being female. As such, the pilots earned the nickname "Night Witches". Polikarpov Po-2 is perhaps the second most produced aircraft, and may be the most produced biplane, in the history of aviation with more than 40000 Po-2s were built between 1928 and 1953. After the Soviet Victory in WWII, the Kazan Plant No. 387 switched to serial production of helicopters. In 1951 there began production of the Mil Mi-1 light utility helicopter. In 1952-1953 in Kazan were produced 30 Mil Mi-1 helicopters. In 1965 Kazan Helicopter Plant began production of the Mil Mi-8 medium twin-turbine transport helicopters - the world's most-produced helicopter that is used by over 50 countries. In 1993 this plant was privatized and got name OJSC "Kazan Helicopters". It has built more than 10000 Mil Mi-4, Mil Mi-8, Mil Mi-14 and Mil Mi-17 helicopters during its history. Its modifications are used by over 80 countries. "Kazan Helicopters" is the only producer of the military version of Mi-17 helicopter. It also produces Mil Mi-38 medium transport helicopters, as well as its own models, the Kazan Ansat and Kazan Aktai.

3) Kazan Motors Building Production Association (KMPO) is one of the largest enterprises of the aviation and engineering industries in Russia. In 1931 there was established the Motor Plant No. 16 in the city of Voronezh. In 1932 in Kazan began construction of the aviation combine "Kazmash". In 1935-1939 there was formed the Motor Plant No. 27 at the territory of the Kazan Aviation Plant No. 124 named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze. In 1936-1937 there were mainly repaired engines. In 1938 there began production of the centrifugal type superchargers for Klimov M-103s (V12 liquid-cooled piston aircraft engines) and repairment of the Mikulin M-17, Shvetsov M-25 and Mikulin AM-34 (M-34) aicraft engines. In 1940 the Kazan Motor Plant No. 27 began production of the Klimov M-105s (V12 liquid-cooled piston aircraft engine for the Petlyakov Pe-2 dive bomber aircraft). In the autumn of 1941, after the outbreak of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, the Voronezh Motor Plant No. 16, the Moscow Motor Plant No. 82 and the Moscow Agregate-Motor Plant No. 219 were evacuated in Kazan to the territory of the Motor Plant No. 27. The joint enterprise was named the Kazan Plant No. 16. During the Great Patriotic War, in Kazan were produced 15000 Klimov M-105 (since 1943 - VK-105) engines. During the war, great Soviet rocket engineers Valentin Glushko (1908-1989) and Sergey Korolyov (1907-1966) worked at the Experimental Design Bureau of the Kazan Motor Plant No. 16. After the Soviet Victory in WWII, the Kazan Motor Plant No. 16 began production of the RD-20 jet engines for the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-9 turbojet fighters and the Klimov RD-500 turbojets for the Yakovlev Yak-23 jet fighters. In 1950s, in Kazan were produced Mikulin AM-3 (also called RD-3M) turbojet engines for Tupolev Tu-16 twin-engine jet bombers - it was world's most powerful aircraft engine at that time. Later, there were produced more advanced engines AM-5, AM-9, AM-11 and Klimov VK-1 for the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15 jet fighters and the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 supersonic jet fighter aircrafts. In 1952, in Kazan began production of the Mikulin AM-3M-500 (also called RM-3M-500) turbojet engines that were used in construction of the Tupolev Tu-104 - the world's first successful jet airliner. Since 1961, the Kazan Motor Plant No. 16 began to produce engines based on design of Nikolay Kuznetsov (1911-1995): Kuznetsov NK-8-4 low-bypass turbofan engines for the Ilyushin Il-62 long-range jet airliners; since 1969 - Kuznetsov NK-8-2U low-bypass turbofan engines for the Tupolev Tu-154 three-engine medium-range narrow-body airliners; since 1980 - Kuznetsov NK-86 low-bypass turbofan engines for the Ilyushin Il-86 short/medium-range wide-body jet airliners. In 1969 was built branch of the Kazan Motor Plant No. 16 in the Buinsk town (Tatar ASSR) for production of consumer goods and agricultural machinery (since 1976 - Buinsk Machine Building Plant). In 1976 on the base of Kazan Motor Plant No. 16 and its Buinsk branch was established Kazan Motors Building Production Association (KMPO). In 1982 KMPO began to produce Kuznetsov NK-16ST turbine engines for the gas pipelines. In 1980-1985 was built branch of KMPO - Machine Building Plant in the town of Zelenodolsk (Tatar ASSR). In 1994 was established OJSC KMPO. That year was signed contract with German engineering corporation "Voith GmbH" for production of automatic transmissions for city buses. Currently, the main activity of KMPO is serial production of the turbine engines and the equipment on its basis for pumping and distribution of natural gas.

The preparation works at the construction site of station were started in March 2009. On July 28, 2009 there began construction of the foundation pit of the future station. On December 27, 2009 was started construction of the 1.32-km long right tunnel between Metro stations "Aviastroitelnaya" and "Severny Vokzal" with using of TBM "Altınçäç" ("Wirth-NFM") - it was finished on July 25, 2010. On October 27, 2010 was started construction of the 1.32-km long left tunnel between these stations with using of TBM "Haysılu" ("Wirth-NFM") - it was finished on August 18, 2011. 

The architect of the station is Azat Mustafin. "Aviastroitelnaya" will be shallow single-vaulted station (depth - 10 metres). The station will be decorate in High-tech style. The decoration of station will be dedicated to the aircraft manufacturing. The station will be made in blue-gray, blue, black, orange and light colors. The track walls will be faced with blue-gray metal panels. The floor of the platform and vestibule will be paved with light and dark polished granite arranged in a special pattern. The light fixtures will be installed in the ceiling. The height of vault will be 6 metres. Along the central axis of platform will be located four 8-seats benches without backs. There will be built two underground vestibules with four exits. The vestibules will be decorated at same style with addition of the light-beige color. The northern underground vestibule will be linked with underpass with two exits near the intersection of the Leningrad Street and Pobezhimov Street. The southern underground vestibule will be linked with underpass under the Kopylov Street with two exits near the Belinsky Street and Oleg Koshevoy Street.

*2010. The documentary video about Kazan Helicopter Plant:*











*2012. The producing of Mil Mi-17V-5 at the Kazan Helicopter Plant:*








Gelio

*The project of Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" ("Aircraft manufacturing"):*








k-metro









k-metro









k-metro









KZN.RU









KZN.RU









KZN.RU









KZN.RU


----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 20, 2013:*








Topoliok









Topoliok









Topoliok









Topoliok

*March 18, 2013:*








prokazan









prokazan









prokazan









AIF









AIF









sonnyforelly









business-gazeta









prokazan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2014-2015:*

*After the opening of three new stations, city authorities plans to extend Tsentralnaya Line 1 to south with one new station - "Dubravnaya". The length of the planned segment "Prospekt Pobedy" - "Dubravnaya" is 0.93 km.*









Askario

*"DUBRAVNAYA"*

"Dubravnaya" or "İmänlek" ("Oakpark") is a future southern terminal station on the Tsentralnaya Line 1 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located between the intersections of the Richard Sorge Street with Commissar Gabyshev Street and Julius Fučík Street, in the Privolzhsky District. The station will be served residents of nearest residential area of Gorki and microdistrict "Ecopark Dubrava". There are plans for construction of the transfer to the planned Savinovskaya Line 2 in the future. 

The station is named for the nearby Dubravnaya Street and microdistrict "Ecopark Dubrava" which located not so far. The construction of this microdistrict was started in 2008 by "Tandem-D" construction company.






*The construction of the microdistrict "Ecopark Dubrava" (CLICKABLE):*

Link









Link

Initially the opening of this station was supposed to be timed to the 2013 Summer Universiade. But later its construction was postponed. The preparation works at the construction site of station were started in August 2012. The construction of this segment is not started yet.

The architect of the station is Azat Mustafin. "Dubravnaya" will be shallow single-vaulted station. The height of vault will be 6 metres. The station will be decorate in a strictly ascetic style with light colors and some contrasting dark elements. The inclined track walls will be faced with marble of light-coffee color. At the each track wall will be placed few big metallographic panels of light-golden color with a stylized image of the oak branches. The floor will be paved with light polished Mansurovsky granite with darker stripes from Starobabansky granite along the ways. The white ceiling will be have caissons. There will be placed four semi-columns from dark marble along the central longitudinal axis. There will be located two long 8-seat benches from same dark marble with wooden seats between the semi-columns. The light fixtures will be installed in the tops of semi-columns. The vestibules will be decorated in same style. It will be have marble walls of light-coffee color, white marble columns with dark granite basements and light floor from polished granite. There will be built two underground vestibules with six exits. The northern underground vestibule will be linked with the underpass with two exits near the intersection of the Richard Sorge Street and Julius Fučík Street, and two exits - to tram stop. The southern underground vestibule will be linked with the underpass with two exits near the intersection of the Richard Sorge Street and Commissar Gabyshev Street.









K-Lex









K-Lex









K-Lex

*August 11, 2012. The construction of the microdistrict "Ecopark Dubrava":*








Teamsky

*February 23, 2013. The construction of the microdistrict "Ecopark Dubrava":*








Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 1, 2012. The construction site of the future Metro station "Dubravnaya" ("Oakpark"):*








Teamsky









Teamsky

*January 8, 2013:*








Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2016-2018:*

*On September 29, 2012 it was announced that Kazan included in the list of Russian cities which will be host matches of 2018 FIFA World Cup. However, this decision was very predictable and nobody doubted in Kazan's success. That's why it was decided to extend Metro network with construction of new Line 2 in direction to the future football stadium in the Novo-Savinovsky District. There were proposed two possible variants for further development for next years. According to one variant, there should to be built Privolzhskaya Line between city centre and future stadium. However, it was decided to extend Metro network according to the another variant: to construct Savinovskaya Line through Novo-Savinovsky District - the most densely populated district of Kazan. Therefore, it's supposed to solve the problem of transportation of the residents of this district. The new Savinovskaya Line 2 will be have transfer to the future Metro station "Yäşlek" of the Tsentralnaya Line 1.

At this moment, the exact locations of the future stations is not determined yet. There are no detailed projects of future stations, and construction of this segment was not started. The detailed plans for construction of the Savinovskaya Line 2 should be ready this year.*






*September 29, 2012. The indoor arena of the Central Stadium in Kazan:*








tatar-inform









Rsport









Rsport









Ridus

*The actual project of the first stage of construction of the Savinovskaya Line 2:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"VOLGOGRADSKAYA"*

"Volgogradskaya" ("Volgograd") is a planned western terminal station on the Savinovskaya Line 2 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Decembrists Street and Volgograd Street, in the Moskovsky District. The station will be served residents of nearest residential areas as well as visitors of the large Moscow Market, which located nearby. It will be have transfer to the Metro station "Yäşlek" ("Youth") of the Tsentralnaya Line 1.

The station is named for the 1.47-km long Volgograd Street near which it will be located. Originally it was known as Leningrad Street. On November 29, 1961, it was renamed into Volgograd Street in the honour of the Hero City Volgograd (known as Stalingrad since April 10, 1925 till November 10, 1961). Factually, Volgograd Street is the boulevard with two road lanes at the each of both sides. This is street is laid from west to east, from its intersection with the Decembrists Street in the Moskovsky District to the its intersection with the Bondarenko Street in the Novo-Savinovsky District. Volgograd Street crosses two magistral roads (Ğälimcan İbrahimov Avenue and Korolenko Street) and ends near Memorial Victory Park. Despite of the relatively small width of the road part, Volgograd Street is an important road that carries few bus and trolleybus routes.

The construction of Metro station "Volgogradskaya" is not started yet.

*2012. The beginning of the Volgograd Street:*








Gradmir

*"MUSINA"*

"Musina" ("Rəşit Musin") is a planned station on the Savinovskaya Line 2 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located near the Memorial Victory Park at the intersection of the Xösäyen Yamaşev Avenue and Musin Street, in the Novo-Savinovsky District. The station will be served residents of nearest residential areas.

The station is named for the Musin Street near which it will be located. This street is named in the honour of Tatar politician Rəşit Musin (1927-1982). Rəşit Musin was born on November 12, 1927 in the village of Chatra, Bashkir Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic. He graduated school in 1944. In 1950-1952 he worked as engineer of the Kazan CHP-1 (thermoelectric plant), in 1953-1956 - as Secretary of Party Committee of the Kazan CHP-1, in 1956-1957 - the Director of the Kazan CHP-1. In 1957-1958 Rəşit Musin worked as Secretary of Party Committee of the Council of National Economy of the Tatar Economic Administrative District, in 1958-1961 - as Deputy Head of the Council of National Economy of the Tatar Economic Administrative District. In 1961 he was elected at the post of the First Secretary of the Kazan City Committee of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (CPSU) and worked at this post during 18 years. In 1979 he became First Secretary of the Tatar Regional Committee of the CPSU. During 21 years of work at the post of the City and Regional Head, Musin made ​​an invaluable contribution to the socio-economic and cultural development of Kazan. There was established Kazan Chemical Plant, now OJSC "Kazanorgsintez" (one of Russia's largest chemical companies and the country's largest polyethylene produce), and were built Zainsk State District Power Plant and KAMAZ truck manufacturer in the city of Naberezhnye Chelny (Tatar ASSR), now largest truck producer in Russia and the CIS. Rəşit Musin died on October 2, 1982 and was buried at the Arsk Cemetery in Kazan.

The construction of Metro station "Musina" is not started yet.

*"ADORATSKOGO"*

"Adoratskogo" ("Vladimir Adoratsky") is a planned station on the Savinovskaya Line 2 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Xösäyen Yamaşev Avenue and Adoratsky Street, in the Novo-Savinovsky District. The station will be served residents of nearest residential areas.

The station is named for the Adoratsky Street near which it will be located. This street is named in the honour of Soviet communist historian and political theorist Vladimir Adoratsky (1878-1945). Vladimir Adoratsky was born on August 19, 1878 in Kazan. In 1903 he graduated law school of the Kazan Imperial University. Adoratsky joined to Revolutionary movement in 1900. In 1903, he was forced to go into exile to Berlin and Geneva, where in 1904 he became member the Russian Social Democratic Labour Party. In 1904 Adoratsky came back to Russia, where he was arrested and exiled to Astrakhan Governorate. In 1906 Adoratsky was sent to Switzerland, but in 1908 he again came back to Russia. In 1911-1912 Adoratsky lived in Paris, London (where he met with famous members of Labour Party Sydney and Beatrice Webbs) and Berlin. In 1914, after outbreak of the First World War, he was arrested in Munich as Russian citizen. In 1918, after the October Revolution of 1917, he came back in Russia. In 1920, Adoratsky became assistant manager of the Central Archives Board, and in 1932 a member of the Academy of Sciences of the USSR. He wrote a number of works on the Marxist theory of the state and law, and on the philosophy and history of Marxism. Vladimir Adoratsky died on June 5, 1945 in Moscow and was buried at Donskoye Cemetery.

The construction of Metro station "Adoratskogo" is not started yet.

*"FUTBOLNY STADION"*

"Futbolny Stadion" ("Football Stadium") or simpy "Stadion" ("Stadium") is a planned eastern terminal station on the Savinovskaya Line 2 of the Kazan Metro. It will be located near the future football stadium "Kazan Arena" at the Chistopol Street, in the Novo-Savinovsky District. The station will be served residents of nearest residential areas and visitors of the football stadium.

The station is named in the honour of the future football stadium near which it will be located. "Kazan Arena" is name of a new stadium in Kazan, that is currently under construction. It will replace Central Stadium as Kazan's main football stadium. Once completed in 2013 it will host football matches, especially the Russian Premier League side "Rubin" Kazan's home games. The solemn laying of the stadium with participation of the Prime Minister of Russia Vladimir Putin was held on May 5, 2010. On January 31, 2013 it was declared that stadium will be named "Kazan Arena". The stadium has been designed by architectural firm "Populous". According to lead designer Damon Lavelle, the stadium is a unique response to the local culture and place. Its capacity will be around 45.000. Before the start of 2018 FIFA World Cup, at the "Kazan Arena" will be held opening and closing ceremonies of the 2013 Summer Universiade, swimming competitions of the 2015 World Aquatics Championships (there will be placed two artifical pools) and football matches of the 2017 FIFA Confederations Cup. Initially it was scheduled to open this stadium in the end of 2012, but later its opening was postponed on May 9, 2013.

Also, there will be opened Kazan Aquatic Sports Palace near the football stadium. Its construction was started in November 2009. The capacity of Kazan Aquatic Sports Palace will be 4200. The sports palace has been designed by architectural firm "SPEECH Tchoban & Kuznetsov". There will be placed two artifical pools (50 x 25 metres) for swimming competitions and one pool (33.3 x 25 metres) - for diving and synchronized swimming competitions. There will be held swimming, diving and synchronized swimming competitions during 2013 Summer Universiade. During 2015 World Aquatics Championships, the Kazan Aquatic Sports Palace will be host diving and synchronized swimming competitions as well as water polo finals.

The construction of Metro station "Futbolny Stadion" is not started yet.












*March 9, 2013. The construction of the Kazan Aquatic Sports Palace:*








Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link

*March 17, 2013. The construction of the "Kazan Arena":*








Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky









RENALD

*March 19, 2013:*








Валерий Шарифулин









Валерий Шарифулин









Валерий Шарифулин









Валерий Шарифулин

*March 23, 2013:*








Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## geometarkv

> *Hello!*
> 
> I prepared another series of posts about development of Metro systems in Russia. Unfortunately, for now I have no possibility to load all it personally. That's why I asked my friend to do it for me. Hope you'll like it.
> 
> *AlekseyVT*


see next page...


----------



## geometarkv

*SAMARA METRO*

*While 10th Metro station in Kazan will be opened already next month, the tenth Metro station in another large Volga city - Samara - is scheduled to be open only in 2015. It's despite the fact that Metro system in Samara on 18 years older than in Kazan. The first stage of Metro construction in Samara (then Kuybyshev) was started in 1980 and was completed in 1987. The first segment of Kazan Metro was built in 1997-2005. However, due to presence of co-funding of construction with federal authorities, Kazan Metro became larger, extensive and more perspective than Metro system in Samara.

Speaking in general, Samara Metro has much less potential and fewer possibilities for own further development as one of the popular kinds of urban transport than any other Metro system in Russia. Its passenger traffic (16.0 mln. passenger rides in 2011) is the lowest among all Russian Metro systems. The reason for such sad situation is the route of existing Samara Metro line. In Soviet times, it was decided to start Metro construction in the industrial outskirts of city for transportation of workers. This project was proper in Soviet times, but not in post-Soviet realities. In 1990s, many industrial enterprises were forced to greatly reduce own staff that led to decreasing of passenger traffic in Samara Metro. In addition, due to problems with funding, Metro line does not reach central areas of Samara. As a result, Metro is the least popular kind of transport in this city. Before last year, similar problem was also actual in Nizhny Novgorod. But unlike Nizhny Novgorod, the opening of next Metro station in Samara is not able to radically change situation.*

*BRIEF HISTORY OF SAMARA METRO (1980-2012)*

Samara (known in the Soviet times as Kuybyshev) is a large city on the Volga River. In 1967 the population of the place exceeded a million thus meeting the Soviet requirements to develop a rapid-transit system. The active initiator of Metro construction in Kuybushev was Head of City Alexey Rosovsky (1923-2009). In November 1977, the Moscow Research Institute "Metrogiprotrans" began drafting of the technical project of Metro line in Kyubyshev. On May 23, 1980 the project of first Metro line was approved. According to this project, the first Metro line was supposed to consist of 13 stations with total length of 17.3 km. In September 1980 there was started construction of the tunnel between planned stations "Prospekt Lenina" ("Lenin Avenue"; future "Rossiyskaya", near House of Culture of the State Ball-Bearing Plant №4) and "Oktyabrskaya" ("October"; future "Alabinskaya"), almost in the central part of the city. However, very soon there was made fatal decision to stop construction at this part of city and to put this tunnel on conservation. Instead of it, city planners decided to start Metro construction in the residential-and-industrial area of Yungorodok (literally - Youth town), where located most largest industrial enterprises of the city. In autumn of 1980, there began construction of Metro station "Kirovskaya" ("Sergey Kirov") in Yungorodok.

*November 22, 1981. The construction of Kuybyshev Metro (now Samara Metro):*





The design plan for Kuybyshev Metro was based on the standard Soviet triangle arrangement, but with provisions to suit the dynamics of city, whose business, commercial and historical centre is situated on the edge, on the bank of the Volga River. Whilst the edges of the city were located with industrial zones and Soviet bedroom areas. Most of the central regions (the geographical centre) between the areas were flats built primarily for the workers. It was also the central area which experienced the most concentrated congestion. In the finalized plan, the first stage was to pass under this central artery and then expand westwards towards following the bank of the Volga River around the commercial zone. The construction began in 1980, on the first four station stretch totaling 4.5 km. On December 25, 1987 was signed act about commissioning of Kuybyshev Metro and there was held solemn meeting. Next day the system was opened for the regular operation thus becoming the fifth Metro system in Russia and the twelfth in the former Soviet Union. There were opened Metro stations "Yungorodok" ("Youth town"), "Kirovskaya" ("Sergey Kirov"), "Bezymyanka" ("Nameless") and "Pobeda" ("Victory").

*December 25, 1987. The opening of Kuybyshev Metro, station "Pobeda" ("Victory"):*





Immediately after the opening of the first stage, despite its modest size (compared to other Soviet systems), the Kuybyshev Metro was overladen with passengers. The construction of the second stage began shortly. However, this was slowed down with the disintegration of the Soviet Union and the chaotic economic hardships that followed. Originally scheduled to open in 1991, the next three-stations 4.5-km long segment opened slowly, one station at a time from December 1992 to December 1993. On December 31, 1992 Metro station "Sovetskaya" ("Soviet") was opened, the following year on March 25 the line reached "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive") and on December 30 - "Gagarinskaya" ("Yury Gagarin"). The construction on the third planned stage, originally destined for the second half of the 1990s, began in 1988. It was extremely slow because of constant offsets. The first station of the third stage was opened on December 27, 2002 ("Moskovskaya" - "Moscow"), the second following five years later on December 26, 2007 ("Rossiyskaya" - "Russian"). Currently passenger traffic in Samara Metro (16.0 mln. passenger rides in 2011, that is 5.76% of the total urban passenger traffic) is the most lowest among all Russian Metro systems. For comparison, in 2011 the annual passenger traffic of Samara buses was 137.5 mln. passenger rides, Samara trams - 80.9 mln. passenger rides, Samara trolleybuses - 43.3 mln. passenger rides. The problem is that Samara Metro line still don't reach central parts of the city, and the number of the workers (potential passengers) of the industrial enterprises at the edges of city (where passes Metro line) greatly decreased during post-Soviet times.

*2012. Documentary video dedicated to the 25th anniversary of Samara Metro:*


----------



## geometarkv

*2012 - THE MOST SIGNIFICANT EVENTS:*

*In 2012, there were held celebrations dedicated to the 25th anniversary of the opening of Samara Metro. To commemorate this event, the one of 46 Samara Metro cars (intermediate car #0423, type 81-714, constructed in 1987 at Mytishchi Wagon-Building Plant, Moscow Region) was decorated with the posters with images and information dedicated to the history of all 9 Metro stations in the city.*






*December 13-14, 2012. The intermediate car #0423 at Metro station "Bezymyanka":*








metrovS









metrovS









metrovS

*"Metro station 'Gagarinskaya' (1993)":*








metrovS

*"Metro station 'Rossiyskaya' (2007)":*








metrovS


----------



## geometarkv

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2013-2015:*

*In 2013-2015, Samara authorities plan to finish construction of Metro station "Alabinskaya" on the existing Line 1. The distance of the future segment ("Rossiyskaya" - "Alabinskaya") is 1.3 km. The history of its construction goes back to September 1980. The planned date of opening repeatedly varied depending on the situation with funding. After the opening of the station "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian") on December 26, 2007, city officials wanted to open next Metro station "Alabinskaya" in 2009. However in May 2009, due to aftermaths of the global financial crisis, federal authorities decided to reduce funding of the Metro construction in Samara. During following years, the pace of construction works was reduced and the question about conservation of station was discussed. Currently they plan to open Metro station "Alabinskaya" in 2015.*














Urbanrail









Link

*August 23, 2011. The construction site near Metro station "Rossiyskaya":*








Mikhail (Vokabre) Shcherbakov


----------



## geometarkv

*"ALABINSKAYA"*

"Alabinskaya" ("Pyotr Alabin") is the future western terminal station on the Line 1 of the Samara Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the New Garden Street and Osipenko Street, in the Oktyabrsky District. 

According to Soviet plan of 1980, this station was supposed to be named "Oktyabrskaya" ("October") due to its location in the Oktyabrsky District. But in post-Soviet times it was decided to rename it into "Alabinskaya" in the honour of Russian politician Pyotr Alabin.

Pyotr Alabin (1824-1896) was a Russian statesman, a military writer and journalist, State Councillor and Honorary Citizen of Vyatka, Samara and Sofia. He was born on September 16, 1824 in the Podolsk town, Moscow Governorate. Alabin graduated Białystok Gymnasium and Saint Petersburg School of Commerce (1842). In 1843 he was appointed non-commissioned officer in the Tula Jaeger Regiment. Later Alabin was appointed into Kamchatsky Jaeger Regiment. He became an officer in 1845. In 1849 Alabin took part in the Russian military campaign in Hungary. In 1853 he became to serve in the Okhotsky Jaeger Regiment. During the Crimean War of 1853-1856, Alabin took part in the Battle of Inkerman and Siege of Sevastopol. He was promoted to the rank of Staff Captain and Captain, and was awarded several Orders. In 1857 Captain Pyotr Alabin resigned from military service and entered the service in the civil departments. Since 1857 he became to manage regional office in the town of Vyatka (now Kirov), since 1866 during ten years he managed Samara Chamber of State Property. From May 23 till June 11, 1874 and from July 3 till September 22, 1875, he was temporary Governor of Samara. In 1877, during the Russian-Turkish War of 1877-1878, a mission from the Samara City Council led by Head of City Yefim Kozhevnikov and Pyotr Alabin, as a symbol of spiritual solidarity, brought a banner tailored in Samara, to Bulgaria. Sewed by local nuns and given to the Bulgarian volunteers by the citizens of Samara on May 18, 1877, it became famous when it was heroically prevented from being captured by the Ottoman forces. The flag, entrusted to the third battalion of the Bulgarian volunteer corps, was part of the battles at Stara Zagora and Nova Zagora, where a number of colour-bearers perished protecting it (including Lieutenant-Colonel Pavel Kalitin), as well as the Battles of Shipka Pass and Sheynovo. The Samara flag, initially kept in Radomir town, where its last bearer Pavel Korchev died, was housed in the Royal Palace in Sofia (now the National Art Gallery) between 1881 and 1946, when it was transferred to the National Museum of Military History. It has remained there ever since, preserved in a chamber under special conditions. The Samara flag is the only flag awarded the Bulgarian Medal for Bravery, the medal being implanted in its pole's richly decorated point. Pierced with bullets and saturated with the blood of both Russians and Bulgarians, it become a symbol of Russian-Bulgarian friendship. Currently Samara flag is one of the most important military symbols of the Bulgarian Army. 

During Russo-Turkish War of 1877-1878, Pyotr Alabin was representative of the Society of the Red Cross in Romania, and the head of two hospitals in Zimnitsa. Since December 1877 he was temporary Governor of Sofia. The one of central streets in Sofia is named in his honour. After the Russian victory, he returned into Samara and served as Head of City since December 30, 1884 till March 20, 1891. During his rule in Samara were built and opened ironworks, vegetable oil factory, printing house, brickyard, steam flour mill, confectionery factory, soap-works, meteorological station, water-conduit, city theatre, gas supply, telephone station, factory producing matches, etc. He died in Samara on May 22, 1896 and was buried on the territory of the local Iberian Convent.

The construction of the tunnel between planned stations "Prospekt Lenina" ("Lenin Avenue"; future "Rossiyskaya") and "Oktyabrskaya" ("October"; future "Alabinskaya") in Samara (then Kuybyshev) was started in September 1980. However, very soon there was made fatal decision to stop construction at this part of city and to put this tunnel on conservation. Instead of it, city planners decided to start Metro construction in the residential-and-industrial area of Yungorodok (literally - Youth town), where located most largest industrial enterprises of the city. On December 13, 1992 tram operation at the New Garden Street was ceased and tramline was moved to the parallel Lenin Avenue in order to construct this station. By autumn of 2006, the parts of tunnels that were built by cut-and-cover method from Metro station "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian") were connected with segments which were dug in 1981. On December 27, 2006 in Samara was delivered TBM "Söyembikä" ("Lovat") which was leased from Kazan for construction of the remaining segments of two 1.3-km long tunnels. The construction of the remaining 0.65-km long part of the left tunnel between Metro stations "Rossiyskaya" and "Alabinskaya" was started on February 21, 2007 and was finished on August 9, 2007. On February 5, 2008 was started construction of the remaining 0.66-km long part of the right tunnel between these stations - it was finished on August 19, 2008. The construction of the station itself was started on May 21, 2008 when New Garden Street was closed for road traffic. However, in May 2009 the funding of Metro construction was reduced due to aftermaths of the global financial crisis. The construction continued very slowly in 2009-2012. In December 2011 there were delivered parts of the old Soviet TBM KT-5,6 in order to construct dead ends for turnover of trains in direction to future Metro station "Samarskaya" ("Samara"). In January 2012 began mounting of this TBM. The construction of these dead ends (length - 0.4 km) was started on April 3, 2012.

The archiects of the station are Vladimir Zhukov and Alexander Temnikov. "Alabinskaya" will be shallow three-vaulted station of the column type (depth - 9.5 m). The track walls and columns will be faced with marble of light-green colour with strips of red and gray granite. The floor will be paved with gray granite with green inserts. Octagonal columns will be decorated with wrought-iron light fixtures in the style of the street lamps of 19th century. There will be built two underground vestibules. There will be installed three escalators at the western vestibule of station. The eastern vestibule will be linked with platform by stairs. The western underground vestibule will be linked with underpass under the intersection of the New Garden Street and Osipenko Street, with four exits to all sides of this intersection. The eastern underground vestibule will be linked with underpass under the New Garden Street, with two exits to the both sides of this street. 









Link









Link









Link


----------



## geometarkv

*1980. The beginning of Metro construction in Kuybyshev (now Samara):*





*1972. New Garden Street (tram operation was ceased on December 13, 1992 and tramline was moved to the parallel Lenin Avenue in order to construct Metro station "Alabinskaya"):*








Nurmi

*March 19, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Alabinskaya":*








progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara


----------



## geometarkv

progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara


----------



## geometarkv

progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara


----------



## geometarkv

progorodsamara









progorodsamara









progorodsamara


----------



## AlekseyVT

Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань

*The exit to the Volgograd Street:*








Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань

*The exit to the Moscow Market:*








Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань

*The southern exit to the Decembrists Street:*








Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The southern exit to the Decembrists Street:*








Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань

*The general views:*








Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## Woonsocket54

Some of those entrances to Yunost' station do not look like they will be ready by May 10.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN TRAM*

*April 14, 2013. Russian Route M7 ("Volga" Highway), Nizhny Novgorod Region. The delivering of new BKM 84300М (AKSM-843) tramcar to Kazan:* 








Шпекавыг

*April 15, 2013. The new BKM 84300М (AKSM-843) tramcars (constructed in 2013 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at Kazan tram depot named after Ivan Kabushkin:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*April 30, 2013. Kazan tram depot named after Ivan Kabushkin:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев



Woonsocket54 said:


> Some of those entrances to Yunost' station do not look like they will be ready by May 10.


Well, this is quite common situation of recent years when Russian Metro stations were opened without one underground vestibule or few planned exits - that were completed some later.


----------



## vladygark

Severniy Vokzal and Aviastroitelnaya stations in Kazan, few days before official opening ceremony.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604799&page=440


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN TRAM*

*May 2, 2013. The testing of the one of two new BKM 84300М (AKSM-843) tramcars (constructed in 2013 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at the terminus stop "Microdistrict 'Sunny Town'":*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 2, 2013. The testing of the one of two new BKM 84300М (AKSM-843) tramcars at the Victory Avenue:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 6, 2013. The testing of new BKM 84300М (AKSM-843) tramcar at the Siberian Tract:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев


----------



## mopc

Funny how the Kazan metro stations will have two names, one in each language, do other systems in Russia have that?


----------



## AlekseyVT

mopc said:


> Funny how the Kazan metro stations will have two names, one in each language, do other systems in Russia have that?


I don't understand what is so funny in this. Kazan is the capital of the *Republic* of Tatarstan, where 53.2% of population are ethnic Tatars and 39.7% are ethnic Russians (for city of Kazan, these numbers are 47.6% and 48.6% respectively). 

That's why Tatar language have same legal status as Russian at the territory of republic (like in some other European regions such as Catalunya, Basque Country, Finland, Wales, etc). Are you not support rights of ethnic minorities and indigenous population on national self-determination? Don't you have such situation in Brazil? Or you just consider that whole Tatar culture is funny?

The other Russian Metro cities aren't capitals of the republics of the Russian Federation. That's why Russian is only official language in these regions.


----------



## mopc

Funny does not mean "ridiculous", funny means, in that context, "interesting". So what I wrote is that it is interesting to have two names for every station. Of course I am perfectly aware that Kazan is the capital of Tatarstan and that they speak Tatar, a Turkic language. Of course I support the rights of local languages.

And no, in Brazil there is zero bilingualism, we have no minority languages, except maybe German signs in some airports. The indigenous languages of Brazil are irrelevant in numbers and their speakers live in remote reservations, and most immigrants quickly abandon their languages in favor of the national language.

Thank your for all the excellent updates and info on Russian systems, I'm always visiting.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*May 6, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Yäşlek" ("Youth") which planned to be opened on May 9, 2013:*








sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 8, 2013. Metro station "Yäşlek" ("Youth") one day before the opening:*








kazved









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань









Зуфар-Казань


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 8, 2013. Metro station "Severny Vokzal" / "Tönyaq vokzalı" ("Northern Rail Terminal") one day before the opening:*








kazved









business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 8, 2013. Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" / "Aviatözeleş" ("Aircraft Manufacturing") one day before the opening:*








business-gazeta









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly









sonnyforelly


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO*

*May 9, 2012. The opening of three new stations:*








Urbanrail

*P.S. I will take part in the Victory Day celebrations in Moscow, so photos will be later (in the end of day).*


----------



## Andrej_LJ

So what is next for Kazan metro? Any dates for constructing line M2/blue?


----------



## vladygark

^^ So it looks like this station is to be officially called Яшьлек in Russian language instead of Юность?


----------



## aidar89

Kazan, today.






























































































Askario said:


> *«Aviastroitelnaya»:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *«Severnyi vokzal»:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *«Yashlek»:*


----------



## Stanislav.

Andrej_LJ said:


> So what is next for Kazan metro? Any dates for constructing line M2/blue?


The next station will be "Dubravnaya" (Red Line) in 2015. Line 2 opening is planned in 2018.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Any good Samaritans (Samarans/Samarians/Samarchanye) on the forum?

What do you guys think now that Kazan metro (opened 2005) is longer than Samara metro (open 1987)?


----------



## AlekseyVT

vladygark said:


> ^^ So it looks like this station is to be officially called Яшьлек in Russian language instead of Юность?


As I understood, "Yäşlek" was proper noun of the known grocery store which was located in this area and thus doesn't need in translation. For example, my personal name of Aleksey doesn't need in translation from original Greek language ("Helper", "Defender").


----------



## vladygark

Ponyatno, spasibo.


----------



## Woonsocket54

AlekseyVT said:


> P.S. I will take part in the Victory Day celebrations in Moscow, so photos will be later (in the end of day).[/b]


Have you posted photos of the parade to SSC? I know this is off-topic, but if you do, can you link them here?
Thanks.


----------



## Woonsocket54

aidar89 said:


>


I'm surprised the transfer to passenger railways is marked at North Station but not at Ametyevo.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Have you posted photos of the parade to SSC? I know this is off-topic, but if you do, can you link them here?
> Thanks.


Unfortunately, I'm not good photographer and I not doing photos. Also, I have no possibility to watch the parade at Red Square, only passing of military technics at Moscow streets before and after the parade.

But for me, military parade was not so important as to have unique possibility to feel atmosphere of that years, to hear stories of the participants of that war and their relatives, to put flowers at the Tomb of Unknown Soldier in order to honor the memory of my relatives who fought and worked in hard conditions for liberation of our motherland.

Unfortunately, many EE forumers at SSC are able to see in this celebration only praising of Soviet policy, and nothing more. That's why I trying to avoid such unnecessary and senseless debates at SSC.

P.S. I'm sorry for little offtopic in this thread.


----------



## Aokromes

Woonsocket54 said:


> Have you posted photos of the parade to SSC? I know this is off-topic, but if you do, can you link them here?
> Thanks.


Maybe you can like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDOPOCuh2rY


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aokromes said:


> Maybe you can like


*Aokromes,* thanks for your link!


----------



## AlekseyVT

Well, as I already wrote, I had no free time to do traditional my photo report about the opening of new Metro stations in Kazan. For this reason, I decided to do it a little later. The opening of three new Metro stations in regional Russian city is very rare event, and it can't be ignored. Unfortunatly, after recent opening of Metro stations in few Russian cities, the next station outside Moscow - more likely, it will be "Alabinskaya" in Samara - is scheduled to be opened only in 2015 

Many thanks to local photographers for their work! :cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN METRO

MAY 9, 2013. THE OPENING OF NEW METRO STATIONS AT THE VICTORY DAY:*




















Urbanrail


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The official opening ceremony with participation of the veterans of the Great Patriotic War and city authorities was started near new Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" / "Aviatözeleş" ("Aircraft manufacturing"). This choice was not accidental. During the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, the aviation plants (which located in the area of this station) produced more than 21 thousand military planes - almost every sixth Soviet military plane was produced in Kazan during that war:*








tatar-inform

*Klavdiya Gravenkova, veteran of the Great Patriotic War:*








tatar-inform

*Vladimir Solyagin, veteran of the Great Patriotic War:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform

*St. George's Ribbon, the one of the most recognised and respected symbols of military valour in Russia. The pattern is thought to symbolise fire and gunpowder:*








tatar-inform

*Ilsur Metshin (Mayor of Kazan) and Yury Velichko (veteran of the Great Patriotic War):*








Metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The greetings from the officials:*








tatar-inform









tatar-inform









AIF

*The veterans of the Great Patriotic War taking flowers from young generation:*








KP









tatar-inform









tatar-inform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The opening of Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" / "Aviatözeleş" ("Aircraft manufacturing"):*








1tv









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

1tv

*The ticket hall and turnstiles:*








Teamsky









KP









Metshin









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Teamsky









tatar-inform









tatar-inform

*The lamps at the light fixtures are not connected yet:*








Teamsky









AIF









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Александр Леонидович









Дмитрий Сагдеев

*The northern vestibule will be opened later:*








Teamsky









Дмитрий Сагдеев









RENALD









RENALD









AIF









Metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Aviastroitelnaya":*








Александр Леонидович

*"Aviatözeleş":*








Александр Леонидович









RENALD









Teamsky

*"Rusich" trains at the Metro station "Aviastroitelnaya" / "Aviatözeleş":*








karadamir









karadamir









Metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The trip with veterans of the Great Patriotic War:*








KP









tatar-inform









KP









tatar-inform









Metshin


----------



## AlekseyVT

1tv









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









tatar-inform









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Severny Vokzal" / "Tönyaq vokzalı" ("Northern Rail Terminal"):*








1tv









Medoed









Medoed









Medoed

*The transit Northern Rail Terminal Kazan-2:*








Medoed









Medoed

*The construction of the additional exits from the station:*








Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн









Герцог Игторн


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The photo panel with image of the Kazan Kremlin at the northern vestibule:*








RENALD









RENALD









Дмитрий Сагдеев

*"Severny Vokzal":*








Teamsky

*"Tönyaq vokzalı":*








RENALD


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









RENALD









Teamsky









RENALD









RENALD

*"Rusich" trains at the Metro station "Severny Vokzal" / "Tönyaq vokzalı":*








Teamsky









karadamir









karadamir









Teamsky









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The southern vestibule will be opened later:*








RENALD









Teamsky









RENALD









AIF









AIF









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Yashlek" / "Yäşlek" ("Youth"):*








1tv

*Moscow Market:*








RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD

*The entrance to the northern vestibule:*








RENALD









RENALD


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Rusich" train at the Metro station "Yashlek" / "Yäşlek":*








1tv









Дмитрий Сагдеев









Дмитрий Сагдеев









Teamsky









Teamsky









karadamir









tatar-inform









AIF


----------



## AlekseyVT

Teamsky









Teamsky









Teamsky

*The southern vestibule will be opened later:*








RENALD

*"Yashlek" / "Yäşlek":*








RENALD









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Rusich" train at the neighboring Metro station "Kozya Sloboda" / "Käcä Bistäse" ("Goat Settlement"):*








1tv









1tv

*Inside the train:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев









Teamsky









tatar-inform









Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

*After official opening ceremony, veterans of the Great Patriotic War and local authorities took participation in the Victory Day celebrations:*





*May 9, 2013. Freedom Square:*








inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan


----------



## AlekseyVT

inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan









inkazan


----------



## dwdwone

Did they ever start the light rail line in Kazan that was announced in 2009?


----------



## AlekseyVT

dwdwone said:


> Did they ever start the light rail line in Kazan that was announced in 2009?


Do you mean line of so-called Kazan fast tram? Yes, its first stage was opened on October 31, 2012 and it will be extended later. However, it can't be named as "express tram" due to presence of intersections with road lanes at one level.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Казанский_скоростной_трамвай


----------



## XAN_

Actually, building codes define express tram as any tram that have greater average speed than 24 km/h.
It still can have one level crossings.


----------



## Woonsocket54

They can call it whatever they want. I think Shakespeare wrote that a tram by any other name would be just as slow.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN TRAM*

*May 7, 2013. The beginning of the passenger operation of the new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 (constructed in 2013 at "Belkommunmash" Plant in Minsk, Belarus) at the Lena Street, tram route №5:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 7, 2013. The saloon of the new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300, front section:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 7, 2013. The saloon of the new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300, middle section:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 7, 2013. The saloon of the new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300, back section:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 7, 2013. The saloon of the new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 7, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the terminal stop "Microdistrict 'Sunny Town'", tram route №5:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 7, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the terminal stop "Rail Terminal", tram route №5:*








Александр Леонидович

*May 7, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the Victory Avenue, tram route №5:*








karadamir

*May 7, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the Lena Street, tram route №5:*








karadamir

*May 8, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the Siberian Tract, tram route №5:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 9, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the terminal stop "Rail Terminal", tram route №5:*








karadamir

*May 9, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the terminal stop "Rail Terminal", tram route №5:*








karadamir

*May 9, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the terminal stop "Rail Terminal", tram route №5:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*May 11, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the Victory Avenue, tram route №5:*








Александр Леонидович

*May 13, 2013. The back cabine of the new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 13, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the Greater Krylovka Street, tram route №5:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев

*May 15, 2013. The new BKM 84300М tramcar №1300 at the Greater Krylovka Street, tram route №5:*








Дмитрий Сагдеев


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD TRAM*

*April 11, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 (constructed in November 2012) and Tatra KT4SU tramcar №411 (constructed in 1988) at the Dzerzhinsky Street, tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*April 11, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 at the Moscow Avenue, tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*April 11, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 at the Marshal Vasilevsky Street, tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*April 11, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 at the October Street, tram route №5:*








Diesellok

*April 25, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 at the Festival Alley, tram route №5:*








Diesellok


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 3, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 at the October Street, tram route №5:*








yR29ik

*May 5, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 at the October Street, tram route №5:*








Сергачёв Андрей

*May 5, 2013. PESA 121NaK tramcar №1201 turning from October Street to the Moscow Avenue, tram route №5:*








Сергачёв Андрей


----------



## AlekseyVT

*71-623-02 TRAMCARS*

*April 15, 2013. Ust-Katav, Chelyabinsk Region. The testing of new 71-623-02 tramcar at the Krupskaya Street:*








Яков Титенок

*April 24, 2013. Ust-Katav, Chelyabinsk Region. The testing of new 71-623-02 tramcar for Moscow:*








Яков Титенок

*April 24, 2013. Naberezhnye Chelny, Republic of Tatarstan. The new 71-623-02 tramcars (constructed in 2012) at the tram depot:*








А. Белоусов

*April 25, 2013. Moscow, October tram depot №4:*








Колян Махов


----------



## AlekseyVT

*April 26, 2013. Kolomna, Moscow Region. The new 71-623-02 tramcar №031 (constructed in 2012) at the Kirov Avenue, tram route №2:*








Чудо

*May 6, 2013. Moscow, Rusakov tram depot №5:*








Иван Карташов

*May 11, 2013. Ufa, Republic of Bashkortostan. The new 71-623-02 tramcars №1015 (constructed in April 2012) at the Aksakov Street, tram route №5:*








Silvish

*May 13, 2013. Taganrog, Rostov Region. The new 71-623-02 tramcars №359 and №360 (both constructed in 2012) at the Through Lane, tram route №5:*








Сергей Максимов

*May 18, 2013. Ust-Katav, Chelyabinsk Region. The new 71-623-02 tramcars for Moscow:*








Яков Титенок


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*May 12, 2013. The construction of the second exit (travelator tunnel) from Metro station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; Line 5; opened on September 15, 1997):*








tankizt









tankizt









tankizt









tankizt

*The future tunnel of the planned Ring Line:*








tankizt


----------



## AlekseyVT

tankizt









tankizt









tankizt









tankizt









tankizt


----------



## AlekseyVT

tankizt









tankizt









tankizt









tankizt


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 18, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue"; Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2015-2016:*








exsopopugai

*The construction of Metro station "Dunayskaya" ("Danube"; Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2015-2016:*








exsopopugai

*The construction of Metro stations "Dunayskaya" and "Shushary" (Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2015-2016:*








exsopopugai

*The construction of Metro station "Shushary" (Line 5):*








exsopopugai


----------



## geometarkv

In Russia,every village has a tram


----------



## Woonsocket54

*KAZAN | Aeroexpress*

On May 22, the Aeroexpress airport-downtown train was launched in Kazan.

http://aeroexpress.ru/ru/regions/kazan.html

Looks like for now they're only running 4 roundtrips per day (every 2 hours in the afternoon) but on 4 June, the number of trips will be increased. 

Travel time from Kazan central railway terminal to the airport is 20 minutes. Tickets cost 200 RUB or 400 RUB in "biznes-klass."


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KAZAN AEROEXPRESS*

*May 22, 2013. The opening of Kazan Aeroexpress. Central Rail Terminal:*








inkazan









inkazan

*The ticket office:*








inkazan

*The schedule of trains. Since June 4, it will be denser:*








inkazan

*The cost of single trip is 75 rubles (~ 2.4 USD) for children; 200 rubles (~ 6.4 USD) - standart class; 400 rubles (~ 12.8 USD) - business class:*








inkazan

*Siemens Desiro Rus train ("Swallow Bird"):*








inkazan

*The capacity of train is 435 seats, including 8 seats of business class:*








business-gazeta









business-gazeta

*The ticket machine:*








inkazan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Siemens Desiro Rus train at the Kazan Rail Terminal:*








inkazan

*The button for opening of doors:*








inkazan

*The electric socket (~ 220 V):*








inkazan

*The washing of windows:*








inkazan

*The seats for people with reduced mobility:*








inkazan









inkazan

*The speed within the city is about 60 km/h, the maximal speed outside the city borders - 120 km/h:*








inkazan

*The time of trip is 20 minutes:*








inkazan









business-gazeta









business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kazan International Airport (new terminal 1A was oficially opened on December 15, 2012; the old terminal 1 is currently under reconstruction till beginning of the 2013 Summer Universiade):*








inkazan

*The new terminal 1A:*








inkazan









inkazan

*The schedule of trains Airport-Rail Terminal:*








business-gazeta

*Aeroexpress station of the Kazan International Airport:*








inkazan









inkazan









aeroexpress









business-gazeta


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NOVOSIBIRSK METRO*

*2012 - THE MOST SIGNIFICANT EVENTS:*

*In 2012 there was opened second vestibule with four exits from the station "Zolotaya Niva". This Metro station was opened on October 7, 2010.*

"Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Field") is the eastern terminal station on the Dzerzhinskaya Line 2 of the Novosibirsk Metro. It's located near the intersections of the Koshurnikov Street with Fedoseyev Street and Boris Bogatkov Street, at the border of the Dzerzhinsky and Oktyabrsky Districts. This Metro station is located near residential areas of Gusinobrodsky and Vostochny. "Zolotaya Niva" is the most eastern Metro station in Russia.

The station is named after residential area in which it located. During Soviet times there was large bakery shop at this area (#248 Boris Bogatkov Street). Near this bakery shop, there was stop of public transport (bus, trolleybus and tram) named «Magazin "Zolotaya Niva"» («"Golden Field" Shop»). In 1990s, after Soviet collapse, bakery shop ceased to exist, but the name of stop didn't changed. Originally Metro station that was planned in this area since 1980s had project name "Gusinobrodskaya", but on September 16, 2004 this station was officially renamed into "Zolotaya Niva". Currently there is also residential area with same name on the border of Dzerzhinsky and Oktyabrsky Districts. Also, there were proposals to name this station "Borisa Bogatkova" in the honour of Siberian poet Boris Bogatkov (1922-1943) who took part in the construction of Moscow Metro in 1940-1941, volunteered for the front during WWII and was killed in the Smolensk Region on August 11, 1943.

The construction of this station had been planned by Soviet authorities in 1980s. In 1991 there was started construction of the 4.1-km long Metro segment "Sibirskaya" - "Zolotaya Niva" (Line 2) with three new stations, but it was stopped due to lack of funding in mid-1990s. On December 28, 2000 there was opened Metro station "Marshala Pokryshkina" ("Marshal Pokryshkin"); on June 25, 2005 - "Beryozovaya Roshcha" ("Birch Grove"). The construction works at Metro station "Zolotaya Niva" were resumed in May 2007, after the opening of the neighboring station "Beryozovaya Roshcha". The distance between these stations is 1.54 km.

According to original project of 1990, "Zolotaya Niva" was supposed to be built with two side platforms. In 2007, in order to reduce cost of construction, it was proposed to build this station with automated doors like at the stations of so-called "horizontal lift" type in the Saint Petersburg Metro. But in 2009 was chosen current type - shallow two-vaulted station of the column type.

The preparation works at the construction site were started in 1991-1992 when there were dismantled tramlines at the Koshurnikov Street. The construction works were started in 1993. There was prepared construction site at the floodplain of Kamenka River, approximately at the midway between future Metro stations "Beryozovaya Roshcha" and "Zolotaya Niva". The construction of the 0.442-km long part of the right tunnel from this floodplain in direction to Metro station "Beryozovaya Roshcha" was started in 1994, but it was stopped in 1998 due to lack of funding. There were dug only 44 metres of right tunnel and 7 metres - left. On November 7, 2007 was finished construction of the 0.442-km part of right tunnel with obsolete Soviet TBM KM-43 which was constructed in 1960s. The works were difficult because the level of groundwaters in the area of the floodplain of Kamenka River increased on 2.5 metres in 2004-2007. In 2007 was declared tender for construction of tunnels, which was won by "Bamtonnelstroy" construction company, the headquarters of which is located in the Siberian city of Krasnoyarsk. They planned to finish construction of the remaining part of the right tunnel with modern TBM "Lovat". But in October 2007, due to delays in payment for the work, "Bamtonnelstroy" decided to stop works in Novosibirsk and pick up TBM "Lovat" for the construction of the combined auto-and-railway road in Sochi. Then Mayority of Novosibirsk decided to continue construction with new local prime contractor and obsolete Soviet TBMs without using of means for mechanization of works. In February 2008 there were started pile-drilling works at the construction site of Metro station. On March 1, 2008 there was started construction of the remaining part of the right tunnel (0.482-km long) from floodplain of Kamenka River in direction to Metro station "Zolotaya Niva" with using of old Soviet TBM KM-43. In May 2008 there was resumed construction of the 0.444-km long part of the left tunnel from floodplain in direction to Metro station "Beryozovaya Roshcha" with using of old Soviet TBM ShchN-1S - it was finished on January 14, 2009. About 150 last metres of right tunnel were built with using of cut-and-cover method due to high level of the groundwaters. The construction of this tunnel was finished on June 12, 2010.

Metro station "Zolotaya Niva" was scheduled to be opened on June 27, 2010, to the 117th anniversary of the foundation of Novosibirsk. However the opening was rescheduled on October 7, 2010. According to the plans, station was opened with the one tunnel and one vestibule with two exits. But later it was discovered that the inspectors of the "Rostekhnadzor" (Federal Service for Ecological, Technological and Nuclear Supervision) gave permission only to the operation of the power system of the station, but not for its opening for passengers. Inspectors went to the court, and on October 25 the judge decided to stop work of station for 30 days to correct deficiencies. However, the station remained closed till February 2011.

On November 29, it was announced that happened strain of the tunnel in an area with high level of groundwaters. The using of obsolete Soviet TBMs impacted on the quality of works.On next day Mayor of Novosibirsk Vladimir Gorodetsky accepted the resignation of Nikolay Hvan (the chief of construction company), and on December 5 Hvan officially ceased its powers. This scandal story led to the great dissatisfaction among local residents and few non-numerous demonstrations near the station. It was announced that at the 200-m tunnel segment was discovered the deformation of the tunnel rings. In January 2011 it was announced that these damage is not so critical, and the problems basically have judical character. In February 2011 "Rostekhnadzor" gave permission for reopening of station. As a result, on February 9, 2011 the station was reopened for passengers.

"Zolotaya Niva" is the shallow two-vaulted station of the column type. There are 26 cylindrical columns along the central axis of station (column space - 4 metres). The main facing material for the station is aluminum. The floor of station and lower parts of the columns are faced with granite. The column orders are made of metalic panels of yellow and brown colors. The columns are decorated with metalic inserts that symbolize the ears of plants. The vault of the station is faced with aluminum siding of silvery-white color.

Originally the station was opened with one (western) vestibule №2 and two exits: №5 - near the Adrien Lejeune Street and №6 - near the Fedoseyev Street. In 2011-2012 was continued construction of the eastern vestibule №1 with four exits at the all sides of the intersection of the Koshurnikov Street and Boris Bogatkov Street - it located in 125 metres of western vestibule. On April 7, 2012 there was opened eastern vestibule with two exits - №2 (in the building of trade store "Golden Field") and №4 (near #221 Boris Bogatkov Street). This vestibule is linked with platform with three escalators. On December 21, 2012 there were opened two remained exits - №1 (near #239 Boris Bogatkov Street) and №3 (near #248/1 Boris Bogatkov Street).

The main problem of station is waterproofing - these problems are visible for passengers. In near future, city authorities have plans to complete construction of the remaining 0.528-km long part of the left tunnel with using of modern TBM "Lovat" during further extension of the Line 2.

*The documentary film "13th station" (director - Vladimir Eisner):*





*October 2, 2010. Two exits (№5 and №6) from the western vestibule №2:*








-Wings-

*October 7, 2010. The opening of Metro station "Zolotaya Niva":*








Link

*The western vestibule №2:*








Link









Link









Link









ТОРМОЗ354


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 9, 2011, 7:03 PM by local time. The reopening of station - the first train with passengers arrived:*








knsx









knsx









knsx

*February 26, 2011. The uncompleted left tunnel:*








knsx

*The scheme of the location of the vestibules and exits of Metro station "Zolotaya Niva":*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 10, 2011. The uncompleted escalators at the eastern vestibule №1 of Metro station "Zolotaya Niva" ("Golden Field"). The station was opened with vestibule №2 and two exits (№5 and №6):*








NGS

*December 5, 2011:*








Gelio









Gelio









Gelio

*January 9, 2012. The construction of the exit №4:*








knsx

*March 1, 2012. The escalators at the eastern vestibule №1:*








Dim_02









zolotaja-niva

*March 21, 2012. The construction of the exit №4:*








zolotaja-niva

*March 21, 2012. The construction of the exit №2 in the building of trade store "Golden Field":*








zolotaja-niva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TV report about future opening of the eastern vestibule №1:*





*April 7, 2012. The opening of the eastern vestibule №1 with two exits - №2 and №4:*








zolotaja-niva









zolotaja-niva

*The eastern vestibule №1:*








zolotaja-niva









zolotaja-niva

*The scheme of location of exits from Metro station "Zolotaya Niva":*








zolotaja-niva


----------



## AlekseyVT

zolotaja-niva

*The future passageway to the exits №1 and №3:*








zolotaja-niva

*The underpass under the Boris Bogatkov Street:*








zolotaja-niva









zolotaja-niva

*The exit №2:*








zolotaja-niva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 11, 2012. The construction of the remaining exits - №1 and №3:*








knsx

*June 28, 2012. The construction of the exit №1:*








knsx

*July 22, 2012:*








zolotaja-niva

*September 8, 2012:*








Gouverneur

*September 16, 2012. The construction of the exit №3:*








zolotaja-niva

*October 23, 2012. The construction of the exit №3:*








Gouverneur

*November 6, 2012. The construction of the exit №3:*








Gouverneur


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 23, 2012. The exit №3 after two days since its opening:*








zolotaja-niva

*The exit №3:*








zolotaja-niva









zolotaja-niva









zolotaja-niva

*The exit №1:*








zolotaja-niva

*Father Frost and Snow Maiden near the exit №1:*








zolotaja-niva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2012 - RECONSTRUCTIONS, RESTORATIONS AND RENOVATIONS:*

*In October 2011 there was started renovation of the vestibule of Metro station "Rechnoy Vokzal" ("River Terminal"; Line 1; opened on January 7, 1986). It was finished in January 2012.*

"Rechnoy Vokzal" ("River Terminal") is the station on the Leninskaya Line 1 of the Novosibirsk Metro. It's located near the Voskhod Street, between the Bolshevik Street and Zyryanovskaya Street, in the Oktyabrsky District. There are Novosibirsk Metro bridge (built in 1980-1985) and Communal auto bridge (built in 1952-1955) near this station.

Metro station "Rechnoy Vokzal" was opened as part of the first Metro line on January 7, 1986. It's named due to location near the Novosibirsk River Terminal. The building of River Terminal was erected according to the project of architects A. Volovik, Yu. Zakharov and M. Pirogov. Its construction was started in 1960s. River Terminal was opened in April 1974. Unfortunately, on March 7, 2003 (as result of celebrations dedicated to the coming International Women's Day), its building seriously suffered from fire and not restored yet. 

The architects of station were V. Sokolov and V. Pitersky. "Rechnoy Vokzal" was built at the slope at the floodplain of Ob River. That's why its design is very unusual for Russian Metro stations. "Rechnoy Vokzal" is an indoor three-vaulted station. It's only Novosibirsk Metro station with side platforms. There is one row of 16 columns (column space - 4.5 m) at the each of both platforms. The western part of this station is ground-level (with vestibule at one level and platform at second level) and eastern part is underground. "Rechnoy Vokzal" is directly connected with indoor Novosibirsk Metro bridge - the first span of bridge is supported by constructions of this station. The decoration of station is dedicated to the Ob River. Its walls and columns are faced with gray-blue marble, the floor is paved with granite, the ceiling is faced with aliminium profile. There are located 10 colored stained-glasses at the walls of station with stylized images of the Siberian cities that situated on the banks of the Ob River and its tributaries - Barnaul, Biysk, Mangazeya, Novokuznetsk, Novosibirsk, Omsk, Surgut, Tobolsk, Tomsk and Tyumen.

The station has two ground-level vestibules that are connected with side platforms with eight escalators and four stairways. The eastern vestibule is located above the side platforms, with two exits near the railway station "River Terminal". The western vestibule is located lower than side platforms, with two exits near the Bolshevik Street and bus stops. Originally the walls of both vestibules were faced with marble from outside: the walls of upper (eastern) vestibule - with brown marble, the walls of lower (western) vestibule - with white marble. In mid-1990s the white marble at the walls of the western vestibule was replaced with decorative material "bayramix". In October 2011 was started renovation of the western vestibule, as result of which "bayramix" was replaced with gray composite panels. The works for renovation were finished in January 2012.






*May 2009. Metro station "Rechnoy Vokzal" ("River Terminal"; Line 1; opened on January 7, 1986):*








Gelio

*The stained-glass "Novosibirsk":*








Gelio

*November 2011. The renovation of the western vestibule:*








nsk-metro

*January 21, 2012. The western vestibule after renovation:*








knsx

*May 1, 2012. Novosibirsk Metro bridge across the Ob River:*








knsx


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ZARECHNAYA"*

"Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River") is a future station on the Line 1 of the Omsk Metro. It will be located near the Konev Street not far from its intersection with 70 Years of October Street, in the Kirovsky Administrative District.

The station is named due to its location at the left-bank part of city, 1.5 km from shoreline of the Irtysh River. In 1980s, it had project name "Levoberezhnaya" ("Left-Bank"). The Irtysh River is a river in Siberia and Kazakhstan and is the chief tributary of the Ob River. Irtysh's main affluent is the Tobol River. The Ob-Irtysh forms a major drainage basin in Asia, encompassing most of Western Siberia and the Altai Mountains. From its origins as the Kara-Irtysh (Black Irtysh) in the Mongolian Altay mountains in Xinjiang, China, the Irtysh flows north-west through Lake Zaysan in Kazakhstan, meeting the Ishim and Tobol Rivers before merging with the Ob near Khanty-Mansiysk in western Siberia, Russia after 4248 kilometres (2640 miles).

A number of Mongol and Turkic peoples occupied the river banks for many centuries. In the 15th and 16th centuries the lower and middle courses of the Irtysh lay within the Tatar Khanate of Sibir, which the Russians conquered in the 1580s. In the 17th century the Zunghar Khanate, formed by the Mongol Oirat people, became Russia's southern neighbor, and controlled the upper Irtysh. The Russians founded the cities of Omsk in 1716, Semipalatinsk in 1718, Ust-Kamenogorsk in 1720 and Petropavlovsk in 1752. The Chinese Qing Empire conquered the Zunghar state in the 1750s. The border between the Russian and the Qing empires (the present border between Russia and Kazakhstan in the north and Mongolia and China in the south) was settled in the early 19th century. The Irtysh River serves as a backdrop in the epilogue of Fyodor Dostoyevsky's novel "Crime and Punishment". Major cities on the Irtysh River, from source to mouth, include: in China - Fuyun and Burqin; in Kazakhstan - Öskemen (Ust-Kamenogorsk), Semey (Semipalatinsk) and Pavlodar; in Russia - Omsk, Tara, Tobolsk and Khanty-Mansiysk. 

Tankers and passenger and freight boats navigate the river between April and October, when it does not freeze over. Omsk, home to the headquarters of the state-owned Irtysh River Shipping Company, functions as the largest river-port in Western Siberia. On the Kazakhstan territory there are 3 major hydroelectric plants on Irtysh: at Serebryansk, Ust-Kamenogorsk and Shulbinsk. The world's deepest lock, with a drop of 42 metres, allows river traffic to by-pass the dam at Ust-Kamenogorsk. Some of the Northern river reversal proposals, widely discussed in the 1960s and 1970s, would have seen the direction of flow of the Irtysh reversed so as to supply water to central Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan. While these gigantic water management schemes were not implemented, a smaller Irtysh-Karaganda irrigation canal was built between 1962 and 1974 to supply water to the dry Kazakh steppes and to one of the country's main industrial centers, Karaganda. In 2002, pipelines were constructed to supply water from the canal to the Ishim River and Kazakhstan's capital, Astana. In the 2000s, projects for diverting a significant amounts of Irtysh water within China, such as the proposed Black Irtysh - Karamai Canal, have been decried by Kazakh and Russian environmentalists.

In beginning of 2006 there was finished construction of the left tunnels between future Metro stations "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" and "Zarechnaya". On June 22, 2006 was finished construction of the right tunnels between these stations. The distance between "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" and "Zarechnaya" is 2100 metres. On May 28, 2007 there was started construction of the 1.551-km long left tunnel between future Metro stations "Kristall" and "Zarechnaya" with using of obsolete Soviet TBM KT-5.6. The construction was very difficult due to high level of groundwaters in this area. On May 27, 2008 this tunnel was flooded as a result of damage of water pipe at the Komarov Avenue. It took few weeks for complete elimination of consequences. Unfortunatly, Soviet TBM KT-5.6 was seriously damaged without possibility of restoring.

In 2008 there began construction of the foundation pit of the station. On June 24, 2011 there was started construction of the 1.534-km long right tunnel between future Metro stations "Kristall" and "Zarechnaya" with using of modern TBM "Om" ("Lovat RME238SE"). It was finished on August 6, 2012. On October 8, 2012 there was started construction of the remaining 0.644-km long part of the left tunnel from "Zarechnaya" in direction to "Kristall" with using of same TBM (0.888-km long part of this tunnel was dug in 2007-2008). The construction of the left tunnel was completed on February 1, 2013.

The architects of the station are Alexander Gatsenko and Nikolay Shumakov. "Zarechnaya" will be shallow single-vaulted station. There are plans to install platform screen doors at this station. The platform of station will be located along the Konev Street. According to new project, there will built one underground vestibule with exits to the both sides of this street.









Александр Пальшин

*The old/new project:*








omskplan

*The old/new project:*








omskplan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 28, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River"):*








Tram Racer

*August 6, 2012. The end of construction of the 1.534-km long right tunnel between future Metro stations "Kristall" and "Zarechnaya":*








superomsk









sdelanounas









infokanal55









sdelanounas

*October 8, 2012. The beginning of construction of the remaining 0.644-km long part of the left tunnel from "Zarechnaya" in direction to "Kristall" - it was finished on February 1, 2013:*








Mostovik









Mostovik









Mostovik


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"KRISTALL"*

"Kristall" ("Crystal") is a future station on the Line 1 of the Omsk Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Komarov Avenue and Boulevard of the Architects, in the Kirovsky Administrative District.

The station is named after microdistrict "Kristall" which located nearby. Prior September 2005, the station had project name "Bulvar Arkhitektorov" ("Boulevard of the Architects") due to location near the eponymous boulevard.

On May 28, 2007 there was started construction of the 1.551-km long left tunnel between future Metro stations "Kristall" and "Zarechnaya" with using of obsolete Soviet TBM KT-5.6. The construction was very difficult due to high level of groundwaters in this area. On May 27, 2008 this tunnel was flooded as a result of damage of water pipe at the Komarov Avenue. It took few weeks for complete elimination of consequences. Unfortunatly, Soviet TBM KT-5.6 was seriously damaged without possibility of restoring. In 2011 there began construction of the foundation pit of the station. On June 24, 2011 there was started construction of the 1.534-km long right tunnel between future Metro stations "Kristall" and "Zarechnaya" with using of modern TBM "Om" ("Lovat RME238SE"). It was finished on August 6, 2012. On October 8, 2012 there was started construction of the remaining 0.644-km long part of the left tunnel from "Zarechnaya" in direction to "Kristall" with using of same TBM (0.888-km long part of this tunnel was dug in 2007-2008). The construction of the left tunnel was completed on February 1, 2013.

The architects of the station are Alexander Gatsenko and Nikolay Shumakov. "Kristall" will be shallow single-vaulted station. The form of its vault will be remind about crystals. There are plans to install platform screen doors at this station. The platform of station will be located along the Komarov Avenue. According to new project, there will built one underground vestibule with four exits to the all sides of the intersection of the Komarov Avenue and Boulevard of the Architects.









Александр Пальшин

*The old/new project:*








omskplan

*The old/new project:*








omskplan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*February 14, 2012. The construction of Metro station "Kristall" ("Crystal"):*













Night Hunter

*July 26, 2012:*








Eugney









Eugney









Eugney









Eugney









Eugney

*September 23, 2012:*








Eugney









Eugney









Eugney


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"SOBORNAYA"*

"Sobornaya" ("Cathedral") is a future station on the Line 1 of the Omsk Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Komarov Avenue and Perelyot Street, between the Bus Terminal and Left-Bank Market, in the Kirovsky Administrative District.

The station is named after the Christmas Cathedral which located nearby. This cathedral was built in 1990s and was opened on January 7, 2001 (on the Orthodox Christmas Day). Prior September 2005, the station had project name "Avtovokzal" ("Bus Terminal") due to location near the Bus Terminal. There are located hotel, residential areas and multi-purpose Omsk Arena near the future station.

The preparation works at the construction site were started in June 2007. The construction of this station is not started yet.

The architects of the station are Alexander Gatsenko and Nikolay Shumakov. "Sobornaya" will be shallow single-vaulted station. The station will be made in red and white colors - the traditional colors in the architecture of the Russian cathedrals. The nine niches of the vault of station will be remind the domes of cathedrals. Each niche will contain ten light fixtures. The platform of station will be located along the Komarov Avenue. According to new project, there will built one underground vestibule with three exits to the both sides of this avenue.









omskplan









AlexP

*The old/new project:*








omskplan

*The old/new project:*








omskplan

*February 10, 2013. The construction site of Metro station "Sobornaya" ("Cathedral"):*








AlexP









AlexP

*2013. Christmas Cathedral:*








Ponyuhova









Ponyuhova









Ponyuhova


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"ROKOSSOVSKOGO"*

"Rokossovskogo" ("Konstantin Rokossovsky") is a future western terminal station on the Line 1 of the Omsk Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Fugenfirov Street and Rokossovsky Street, in the Kirovsky Administrative District.

The station is named after the Rokossovsky Street which located nearby. This street is named after great Soviet military commander of Polish origin Konstantin Rokossovsky (1896-1968) who became a Marshal of the Soviet Union, a Marshal of Poland and served as Poland's Defence Minister. He was among the most prominent Red Army commanders of WWII, especially renowned for his planning and executing of Belorussian Strategic Offensive Operation "Bagration" (1944), one of the most decisive Soviet Army successes of the War.

Rokossovsky was born on December 21, 1896 in Warsaw, then part of the Russian Empire. His family had moved to Warsaw with the appointment of his father as the inspector of the Warsaw Railways. The Rokossovsky family was a member of the Polish nobility, and over generations had produced many cavalry officers. However, Konstantin's father, Ksawery Rokossowski, was a railway official in Russia and his Russian mother was a teacher. Orphaned at 14, Rokossovsky earned a living by working in a stocking factory, and some time later he became an apprentice stonemason. On August 15, 1914, at the start of the First World War, he volunteered to serve in the 5th Kargopol Dragoon Regiment. Rokossovsky soon showed himself a talented soldier and leader; he ended the war in the rank of a junior non-commissioned officer, serving in the cavalry throughout the war. He was wounded twice during the war and awarded the Cross of St. George. In 1917, he joined the Bolshevik Party and soon thereafter, entered the ranks of the Red Army. During the Russian Civil War of 1917-1922, he commanded a cavalry squadron of the Kargopol Red Guards Cavalry Detachment in the campaigns against the White Guard armies of Admiral Alexander Kolchak (1874-1920) in the Urals. Rokossovsky received Soviet Russia's highest (at the time) military decoration, the Order of the Red Banner. 

In 1921 Rokossovsky commanded the 35th Independent Cavalry Regiment stationed in Irkutsk and played an important role in bringing Damdin Sükhbaatar (1893-1923), the founder of the Mongolian People's Republic, to power in Ulan Bator. It was here that he met his wife Yuliya Barmina, whom he married in 1923. Their daughter Ariadna was born in 1925. In 1924 and 1925 he attended the Leningrad Higher Cavalry School and then returned to Mongolia where he was a trainer for the Mongolian People's Army. Soon after, while serving in the Special Red Banner Eastern Army under leadership of Vasily Blyukher (1889-1938), he took part in the Russo-Chinese Chinese Eastern Railroad War of 1929 when the Soviet Union intervened to return the Chinese Eastern Railway to joint Chinese and Soviet administration, after Chinese warlord Zhang Xueliang (1901-2001) of the Republic of China attempted to seize complete control of the railway. Rokossovsky was among the first to realise the potential of armoured assault. He was an early supporter of the creation of a strong armoured corps for the Red Army, as championed by Marshal Mikhail Tukhachevsky (1893-1937) in his theory of "deep operations".

Rokossovsky held senior commands until 1937, when he became caught up in Joseph Stalin's Great Purge and accused of being a Polish spy. His association with the cutting edge methods of Marshal Tukhachevsky may have been the real cause of his conflict with more traditional officers such as Marshal Semyon Budyonny (1883-1973), who still favoured cavalry tactics, and whose policy disagreements with Tukhachevsky triggered the Great Purge of the Red Army, which resulted in the execution of the latter and many others. Rokossovsky, however, survived. It is reported that he escaped the fate of so many other officers caught up in the purge by proving to the court that the officer whom his accusers claimed had denounced him had been killed in 1920 during the Russian Civil War. According to Russian writer Alexander Solzhenitsyn (1918-2008), he endured two mock shooting ceremonies where people were shot dead around him. After his trial Rokossovsky was sent to the "Kresty" Prison in Leningrad, where he remained until he was released without explanation on March 22, 1940. Marshal Semyon Timoshenko (1895-1970), who had been named People's Commissar for Defence of the Soviet Union after the debacle of the Winter War of 1939-1940 and was in desperate need of experienced officers to fill command posts for the rapidly expanding Soviet Army, returned Rokossovsky to the command of the 5th Cavalry Corps at the rank of Colonel. Subsequently he was soon promoted to the rank of a Major General and given the command of the 9th Mechanised Corps under leadership of Mikhail Kirponos in the Kiev Military Region, which would later be renamed the Southwestern Front at the outbreak of hostilities with Germany.

When Germany attacked the Soviet Union in June 1941, Rokossovsky was serving as the commander of the 9th Mechanised Corps, where his command participated in the Battle of Dubno - an early Soviet counter-attack that ended in the destruction of most of the participating Soviet forces against Gerd von Rundstedt's Army Group South in the Ukraine. As the counter-attack progressed German resistance stiffened; Mikhail Kirponos (1892-1941), the commander of the Southwestern Front, initially issued instructions to cease offensive operations and then argued with Chief of General Staff Georgy Zhukov (1896-1974), when Zhukov insisted that the counter-attack continue. As a result Rokossovsky's command was bombarded with conflicting orders, and Rokossovsky "expressed no ambivalence about the proposed counteroffensive". Despite this insubordination Timoshenko brought Rokossovsky to Smolensk in July, in an effort to prevent the fall of the city during the Battle of Smolensk of 1941. He was given the unenviable task of cobbling together the remnants of Dmitry Pavlov's Western Front, which had collapsed under the weight of the attack by the Wehrmacht's Army Group Centre during the Battle of Białystok–Minsk. With a limited force of 90 tanks and two rifle regiments, four artillery regiments and elements of the 38th Rifle Division, he is credited with blunting the advance of Field Marshal Fedor von Bock's 7th Panzer, 17th Panzer and 20th Motorized Division at Vyazma, Smolensk Region and allowing numerous Soviet soldiers to escape encirclement. In September 1941 Stalin personally appointed Rokossovsky to the command of 16th Army, which was the first Soviet army group composed entirely of soldiers serving in shtrafbats (Soviet penal battalions). Rokossovsky's army was ordered to defend the approaches to Moscow, and was now under the direct command of General Georgy Zhukov, his former subordinate. The 16th Army (later renamed the 11th Guards Army) played a key role in the Battle of Moscow when it was deployed along the main axis of the German advance along the Volokolamsk Highway that was a central junction of the bitter fighting during the German winter offensive of 1941 (Operation "Typhoon"), as well as the subsequent Soviet counter-attack of 1941-1942. Throughout Operation "Typhoon", Rokossovsky's 16th Army had taken the brunt of the German effort to capture Moscow.

On March 8, 1942 Rokossovsky was badly injured by a shell splinter. He spent two months in a Moscow hospital and was transferred to the Bryansk Front to take up command of the 16th Army once more. He commanded the right flank of the Soviet forces as they fell back before the Germans towards the Don River and Stalingrad in the summer of 1942. During the Battle of Stalingrad of 1942-1943, Rokossovsky, commanding the Don Front, led the northern wing of the Soviet counter-attack that encircled Friedrich Paulus' Sixth Army and won the decisive victory of the Soviet-German war. In 1943, after becoming commander of the Central Front, Rokossovsky successfully conducted defensive operations in the Kursk Salient, and then led the counterattack west of Kursk which defeated the last major German offensive on the eastern front and allowed the Soviet armies to advance to Kiev. The Central Front was then renamed 1st Belorussian Front, which he commanded during the Soviet advance through Belorussia (Belarus) and into Poland. In a famous incident during the planning in 1944 of Belorussian Strategic Offensive Operation "Bagration", Rokossovsky disagreed with Stalin, who demanded in accordance with Soviet war practice a single break-through of the German frontline. Rokossovsky held firm in his argument for two points of break-through. As a result, Stalin ordered the attack to go forward according to Rokossovsky's plan. The operation was very successful and Rokossovsky's reputation was assured. After crushing German Army Group Centre in Belarus, Rokossovsky's armies reached the east bank of the Vistula River opposite Warsaw by mid-1944. For these victories he gained the rank of Marshal of the Soviet Union. In November 1944, Rokossovsky was transferred to the 2nd Belorussian Front, which advanced into East Prussia and then across northern Poland to the mouth of the Oder at Stettin (now Szczecin). At the end of April he linked up with British Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery's forces in northern Germany while the forces of Georgy Zhukov and Marshal Ivan Konev (1897-1973) captured Berlin. 

As one of the most prominent Soviet military commanders of the Second World War, Rokossovsky was present at the Victory Parade in Red Square in Moscow on June 24, 1945, riding on a black stallion next to Marshal Georgy Zhukov. After the end of the war Rokossovsky remained in command of Soviet forces in Poland (Northern Group of Forces). In October 1949, with the establishment of a fully Communist government under Bolesław Bierut (1892-1956) in Poland, Rokossovsky, on Stalin's orders, became the Polish Minister of National Defense, with the additional title of Marshal of Poland. In 1952 he became Deputy Chairman of the Council of Ministers of the People's Republic of Poland. Although Rokossovsky was nominally Polish, he had not lived in Poland for 35 years, and most Poles regarded him as a Russian and Soviet emissary in the country. As Rokossovsky himself bitterly put it: "In Russia, they say I'm a Pole, in Poland they call me Russian". He returned to the Soviet Union, which restored his Soviet ranks and honours; and in July 1957, following the removal from office of Defence Minister Zhukov, Nikita Khrushchev appointed him Deputy Minister of Defence and Commander of the Transcaucasian Military District. In 1958 he became chief inspector of the Ministry of Defence, a post he held until his retirement in April 1962. He died from cancer on August 3, 1968, aged 71. His ashes were buried in the Kremlin Wall Necropolis on Red Square.

Among his numerous awards are Order of Victory (1945), Gold Star of the Hero of Soviet Union (1944, 1945), Order of Suvorov of 1st class (1943), Order of Kutuzov of 1st class (1943), British Order of the Bath (1945), French Legion of Honour (1945) and American Legion of Merit (1945), etc.

In 2010 it was announced that Metro station "Rokossovskogo" (as well as part of Metro segment "Sobornaya" - "Rokossovskogo") will be built over the ground. The construction of this station is not started yet.

*June 24, 1945. Marshal Kontantin Rokossovsky (on a black stallion) was parade commander at the first Victory Parade in Moscow:* 








dp60

*July 12, 1945. Marshal Konstantin Rokossovsky (right in a front row), together with Marshal Georgy Zhukov (1896-1974), British Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery (1887-1976), Army General Vasily Sokolovsky (1897-1968) and Colonel-General Mikhail Malinin (1899-1960) are walking at Berlin street near Brandenburg Gate after ceremony of the awarding the British Order of the Bath:* 








waralbum

*The project of Metro station "Rokossovskogo" ("Konstantin Rokossovsky"):*








omskplan

*METRO DEPOT №1*

Metro depot №1 is a future depot of the Omsk Metro. It will be located near the intersection of the Rokossovsky Street and Lukashevich Street, in the Kirovsky Administrative District. It will be situated near the future Metro station "Sobornaya" and will be serve future Line 1.

According to old project, the planned area of Metro depot was 16 hectares in order to serve four-car trains. According to new project, there will be operate two-car (possibly - three-car) trains at the planned automated lines of the Omsk Metro. Therefore, the planned area of Omsk Metro depot was decreased to 8.4 hectares. However, the new project is still not approved. Currently it passes the approval process for compliance with Russian standards.

The preparation works at the construction site were started in 2006. The construction of this Metro depot is not started yet.

*July 9, 2012. The construction site of Metro depot №1 near the Lukashevich Street:*








X-Rayder

*The old project (area of 16 hectares) / new project (area of 8.4 hectares):*








omskplan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - NEXT STAGES*

Plans call for the line to be extended on the right bank of the Irtysh River to Metro station "Rabochaya" (the segment between Metro stations "Tupolevskaya" and "Rabochaya" is partially completed). The first line is planned to have 11 stations and a total length of 13.6 km, with an additional Metro bridge over the Om River. When the line is complete, it is expected to have a daily ridership of 330.000 passengers.

The construction of the Line 2 will start after 2015. It will go on the right bank of the Irtysh, mostly parallel to the river. Transfer to the first line will be available at "Torgovy Tsentr". This line is expected to have twenty stations. At the same time, the first line is planned to be extended on the left bank by four stations.

The third line will not be built until the distant future. If built, it will likely be on both banks of the Irtysh River, like the first line.

*The perspective scheme of the Omsk Metro. The pink section - the first stage; red/yellow - second stage:*








omskplan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE PROJECTS OF METRO STATIONS OF THE NEXT STAGES:*

*The project of two-level Metro station "Torgovy Tsentr" ("Trade Center"):*








omskplan









omskplan









omskplan

*The project of over-ground Metro stations "Molodyozhnaya" ("Youth"), "Solnechnaya" ("Sunny"), "Zapadnaya" ("Western") and "Zakhlaminskaya":*








omskplan









omskplan

*The project of ground-level Metro stations "Tyukalinskaya" and "Goryachy Klyuch" ("Hot Spring"):*








omskplan

*The project of ground-level Metro station "Druzhino":*








omskplan


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ROSTOV-ON-DON*

*December 22, 2012. The geodetic works at the Greater Garden Street near planned Metro station "Budyonnovskaya" ("Semyon Budyonny"). Of course, it does not mean that Metro construction in Rostov-on-Don will be started in near or distant future. Currently, regional authorities have no enough money for realization of this project. But let these interesting photos will remain for the history:*








Rostov-Today









Rostov-Today









Rostov-Today


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OTHER RUSSIAN CITIES*

*Unfortunatly, the situation with construction of Metro systems in Chelyabinsk and Krasnoyarsk practically didn't changed since my last year's reports:*
*Chelyabinsk Metro*
*Krasnoyarsk Metro*

The only positive news is that uncompleted tunnels of Chelyabinsk Metro were not damaged as a result of world-famous fall of the *Chelyabinsk meteor* on February 15, 2013.

*P.S.* Uffff.... At last, I finished to write about events of last year and plans for near future. I started to write this set of posts prior to New Year celebrations. During two previous years, it was necessary for me no more than 1.5 months to complete similar work. But last year there happened so many events and appeared so many plans that it took 5 months to write about all this in details. I hope that my posts were not too long and boring, and that next year such job will be ended before early June


----------



## Chilenofuturista

^^
Thank you very much, Aleksey! If it wasn't for you and your fellow countrymen we wouldn't know so much about what's going on with Russia's infrastructural projects.


----------



## XAN_

Isn't Krasnoyarsk Metro is officially dead?

And in Omsk, I suppose, the best solution should be the Volgograd-style metrotram (later convertable to metro if needed) - the isolated metro is just too expensive and would take years to connstuct, and AFAIK it's a complete "overkill" in terms of ridership.


----------



## Sopomon

AlekseyVT said:


> *FUTURE RUSSIAN METRO SYSTEMS - OMSK*


Sorry, I have to do this :crazy:


----------



## AlekseyVT

XAN_ said:


> Isn't Krasnoyarsk Metro is officially dead?


Factually, yes. Did I claimed otherwise?



XAN_ said:


> And in Omsk, I suppose, the best solution should be the Volgograd-style metrotram (later convertable to metro if needed) - the isolated metro is just too expensive and would take years to connstuct, and AFAIK it's a complete "overkill" in terms of ridership.


As I remember, we discussed it not so long ago. It's like proposal to buy bicycle instead of car. Of course, Metro construction demands money but it's able to solve many potential problems in the future. Metro construction in Omsk passed point of no return and will be opened sooner or later. 

I saw rolling stock and condition of tram infrastructure in Omsk. The half of rolling stock are outdated Soviet-made KTM-5 tramcars. Why do you think that it will operate better and it's more comfortable in conditions of harsh Siberian climate (especially during snowfalls)? And, that is more important - will be federal authorities finance this project such as they finances Metro construction (one billion rubles per year)?

Speaking in general, I'm not against construction of LRT in Russian cities where are no technical possibilities or money to build Metro lines. But not as alternative of half-completed Metro systems.


----------



## XAN_

AlekseyVT said:


> Factually, yes. Did I claimed otherwise?


Oh, I just wanted to clarify if it is, because I wasn't sure 



AlekseyVT said:


> As I remember, we discussed it not so long ago. It's like proposal to buy bicycle instead of car. Of course, Metro construction demands money but it's able to solve many potential problems in the future. Metro construction in Omsk passed point of no return and will be opened sooner or later.


Yes, and that's the point... If you are living in warm climate and you don't need to transport bulky items for 50 km every day, and you are low on money - than buying a bicycle instead of car is the best idea ever. The same goes for metro vs LRT - metro can be justified at 20 000+ passangers/hour. It seems, Omsk metro won't transport so many until the entire line 1 is opened, and that would be in... 20 years? 25? 30? That hell lot of time (and money).
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only completed parts are metrobridge and 2 adjacent stations?



AlekseyVT said:


> I saw rolling stock and condition of tram infrastructure in Omsk. The half of rolling stock are outdated Soviet-made KTM-5 tramcars. Why do you think that it will operate better and it's more comfortable in conditions of harsh Siberian climate (especially during snowfalls)? And, that is more important - will be federal authorities finance this project such as they finances Metro construction (one billion rubles per year)?


Well, the new rolling stock should be bought in both scenarios (LRT vs Metro). AFAIK, federal funding was awarded to Volgograd metrotram extension, so I don't see why shouldn't it be awarded to Omsk one.
And about snowfalls - Luke, use the force snowploughs. Many cities with regular snowfalls use trams. Omsk is a bit harsher, but that only means running snowploughs for 5 months instead of 3.



AlekseyVT said:


> Speaking in general, I'm not against construction of LRT in Russian cities where are no technical possibilities or money to build Metro lines. But not as alternative of half-completed Metro systems.


AFAIK, there is no metro-specific works (eg. depots, third rail, signalling, etc.) completed in Omsk, and with the latest corrections they are moving to the tramway-like system with 2-car trains, shorter platforms etc... It's really puzzling, why in the hell they will want an isolated short undeground tramway, when it's possible to do it Volgograd style to build vast combined (undeground+surface) network for half price.


----------



## AlekseyVT

XAN_ said:


> Yes, and that's the point... If you are living in warm climate and you don't need to transport bulky items for 50 km every day, and you are low on money - than buying a bicycle instead of car is the best idea ever.


If I will use ground public transport in Moscow instead of Metro, it would necessary for me to spend three hours for my daily one-way trips to the place of work instead of one hour. 

Instead of Metro, ground public transport depends from general road traffic and width of streets.



XAN_ said:


> The same goes for metro vs LRT - metro can be justified at 20 000+ passangers/hour. It seems, Omsk metro won't transport so many until the entire line 1 is opened, and that would be in... 20 years? 25? 30? That hell lot of time (and money).
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only completed parts are metrobridge and 2 adjacent stations?


Metrobridge and one adjacent station.



XAN_ said:


> Well, the new rolling stock should be bought in both scenarios (LRT vs Metro).


How about regular maintance of overhead wires and tram rails? Unfortunatly, quality of construction of the new tramlines in Russian cities (in Kazan and Yekaterinburg) are not on best level. So, I have doubts that it will different in the case of Omsk.



XAN_ said:


> AFAIK, federal funding was awarded to Volgograd metrotram extension, so I don't see why shouldn't it be awarded to Omsk one.


Because Volgograd Metrotram exists since 1984, there is no necessary to construct it from scratch. Of course, the opening of new Metro system would be more attractive and prestigious event in the eyes of politicans than opening of new tram routes.



XAN_ said:


> And about snowfalls - Luke, use the force snowploughs. Many cities with regular snowfalls use trams. Omsk is a bit harsher, but that only means running snowploughs for 5 months instead of 3.


As show practice of recent years, daily passenger traffic in regional Metro systems (like Novosibirsk, Nizhny Novgorod, Samara and Kazan) significally increases every time after arrival of winter.



XAN_ said:


> AFAIK, there is no metro-specific works (eg. depots, third rail, signalling, etc.) completed in Omsk, and with the latest corrections they are moving to the tramway-like system with 2-car trains, shorter platforms etc... It's really puzzling, why in the hell they will want an isolated short undeground tramway, when it's possible to do it Volgograd style to build vast combined (undeground+surface) network for half price.


So, why this Metrotram will be significally different from current Metro project? In any way, it will be necessary to build tunnels and underground platforms.

Metro system will be always attractive because it fully isolated from rest of city traffic. In contrast, in Russian realities, tramlines are depends from road traffic and can't provide such fast operation.

Really, in recent years there were many proposals and projects for construction of the lines of Metrotram or fast tram about in 20 (!!!) Russian cities. However, due to various reasons, it was not built anywhere.

*P.S.* As I recently realized, TBM "Om" ("Lovat RME238SE") was moved from Omsk to Moscow. Since April 24, 2013, it operates at the construction of the Third Interchange Contour of the Moscow Metro. So, it's more likely that the opening of Omsk Metro will be delayed again


----------



## XAN_

AlekseyVT said:


> If I will use ground public transport in Moscow instead of Metro, it would necessary for me to spend three hours for my daily one-way trips to the place of work instead of one hour.


a) Moscow is much biggger and denser city
b) Tram on it's own right of way doesn't depend on traffic or street width



AlekseyVT said:


> Metrobridge and one adjacent station.


Well, that means that there is no need to finish this project as 100% underground metro.



AlekseyVT said:


> How about regular maintance of overhead wires and tram rails? Unfortunatly, quality of construction of the new tramlines in Russian cities (in Kazan and Yekaterinburg) are not on best level. So, I have doubts that it will different in the case of Omsk.


Well, railway and metros somehow manage to build a good tracks, so inviting railway or subway construction teams will work - like they did in Kyiv during (re)construction of Rapid Tram.



AlekseyVT said:


> Because Volgograd Metrotram exists since 1984, there is no necessary to construct it from scratch. Of course, the opening of new Metro system would be more attractive and prestigious event in the eyes of politicans than opening of new tram routes.


Yes, metro is all that shiny and prestigious, but city just don't have extra money for all that shininess and prestigiousness.



AlekseyVT said:


> So, why this Metrotram will be significally different from current Metro project? In any way, it will be necessary to build tunnels and underground platforms.


Yes, but the current project would be a tiny isolated stretch of 4 stations, while the metrotram could be expanded through the entire city with minimal funds and time(new surface lines, modernising existing or abandoned tram lines)



AlekseyVT said:


> Metro system will be always attractive because it fully isolated from rest of city traffic. In contrast, in Russian realities, tramlines are depends from road traffic and can't provide such fast operation


Ukrainian realities seams do be even more chaotic and depressing, but the kerb and railway-style bare-sleepers track are doing the trick just fine. If that not enough you can add a small fence, a-la Volgograd style.


----------



## AlekseyVT

XAN_ said:


> a) Moscow is much biggger and denser city


Right. So, what it means? Almost all European cities with population of more than 1 million residents have Metro systems.



XAN_ said:


> b) Tram on it's own right of way doesn't depend on traffic or street width


The tramlines does not exist in the airspace. It will be have interchange with road streets.



XAN_ said:


> Well, that means that there is no need to finish this project as 100% underground metro.


Why you against Metro? This project have no significant difference from your beloved Metrotram.



XAN_ said:


> Well, railway and metros somehow manage to build a good tracks, so inviting railway or subway construction teams will work - like they did in Kyiv during (re)construction of Rapid Tram.


Can you name me list of Russian cities where are no problems with condition of tram system? At least, Metro tracks are isolated from weather conditions and can be better preserved. Again, who will pay to this team?

Don't forget that Kiev is a capital of European country while Omsk is a 8th populous Russian city. And Rapid Tram in Kiev is addition to Metro, not its alternative. There are plans to continue extension of Kiev Metro.



XAN_ said:


> Yes, metro is all that shiny and prestigious, but city just don't have extra money for all that shininess and prestigiousness.


I can repeat again - the project of fast tram is not attractive for federal authorities. For this reason, they will no finance its construction as they fund Metro.



XAN_ said:


> Yes, but the current project would be a tiny isolated stretch of 4 stations, while the metrotram could be expanded through the entire city with minimal funds and time (new surface lines, modernising existing or abandoned tram lines)


The current project provide cross-river transportation, with construction of ground-level stations in the future. Due to presence of intersections with road street, tram will never provide fast transportation with intervals of 3-5 minutes as in Metro. In order to avoid these intersections, it's need to build underground or over-ground stations for lines of fast tram. As result, it will no different from current Metro project.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW TRAM*

*May 25, 2013. The transportation of new 71-623-02 tramcar at the Seamen's Silence Street:*








Андрей Дем

*May 25, 2013. The beginning of restoration of the tramline at the Volokolamsk Highway (dismantled in October 2008 due to reconstruction of the Volokolamsk and Leningrad Highways):*








makfan

*May 26, 2013. The beginning of restoration of the tramline at the St. Tryphon Street (closed in November 1995 due to reconstruction of the Cross Bridge):*








makfan

*June 4, 2013. The restoration of the tramline at the St. Tryphon Street:*








Артём Светлов


----------



## Woonsocket54

Why were the seamen silent on this particular street in the Russian capital?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Why were the seamen silent on this particular street in the Russian capital?


Because originally there settled veterans and invalides (there was located almshouse for veteran seamen), and the driving of carriages or carts by this street was been officially forbidden. That's why this street and its vicinities were quiet.

Now there located famous prison with same name (Seamen's Silence) and well-known Sokolniki Wagon-Repair Plant (SVARZ).

*SVARZ:*








inga-2004









Link


----------



## Rail_Serbia

AlekseyVT said:


> Right. So, what it means? Almost all European cities with population of more than 1 million residents have Metro systems.


 The most of European cities with population more than 1 milion are capital cities, cities which have the most hadoffices of companies in capital cities (with them, paying of taxes in the main city), and they started the founding metro with 50% or more help from the state. 

On other side, there are cities which have more then milion people, and use LRT+commuter rail (Stuttgart, Cologne, Dusseldorf), or cities without any RT (LRT, MRT or BRT), like Belgrade, Thessaloniki, Dublin. 


AlekseyVT said:


> The tramlines does not exist in the airspace. It will be have interchange with road streets.


 That is the stage between mixed and totally separeted public transport. If someone could stop or park a car on the place reservated for public transport without consequences, that mean that there is no rules in that city, nobody is safe, and in that city there are much, much worse problems then transportation. 

By my experience on Russian Railways, and expirience of my friends, delays are very rare in very hard winter conditions and with road crossings. 


AlekseyVT said:


> Why you against Metro? This project have no significant difference from your beloved Metrotram.


 It has very significant diferent then short metro line: travel through that short tunnel without transfers. If that underground section is 6km, with average speed of underground (40km/h) that is 9 minutes of trip. With overground public transport (16km/h), that is 22 minutes, but on every transfer you'll loose 5-10 minutes, for 2 transfers 10-20min. If that underground section is a part of long tram line, you'll save 13 minutes. That's the way to make short tunnel really useful. As underground section is longer, metro is better investition. At all, if city couldn't build more then 10km of metro in lessen then 6 years, it's better to use metro infrastructures for trams. Combined system with overhad power supply and third rail is always possible. Of course, surface section of light rail outside of city centers are usually 20-30km/h. 


AlekseyVT said:


> Can you name me list of Russian cities where are no problems with condition of tram system? At least, Metro tracks are isolated from weather conditions and can be better preserved. Again, who will pay to this team?


 Calgary, Edmonton, cities in Switzerland, Norway and Sweden, have hard winter conditions, and use surface rail systems. By my expirience in Yekaterinburg, in hard winter conditions trams sre still moving anyway, compared to cars and busses. But I read some articles on Russian, which describe problems with corrupted city governors in post USSR cities, which want grab the land of tram terminals, or about minibus lobies. 


AlekseyVT said:


> I can repeat again - the project of fast tram is not attractive for federal authorities. For this reason, they will no finance its construction as they fund Metro.


What the cities of Russia need to wait? 1500 years city anniversary to get federal funds? It is better to spend the money on feasible projects. Always, short tunnels for tramway or commuter railways could be converted to the metro, if there is a full financial construction for 10+km of metro. 


AlekseyVT said:


> The current project provide cross-river transportation, with construction of ground-level stations in the future. Due to presence of intersections with road street, tram will never provide fast transportation with intervals of 3-5 minutes as in Metro. In order to avoid these intersections, it's need to build underground or over-ground stations for lines of fast tram. As result, it will no different from current Metro project.


 Ground transport have better potential to have short intervals. That usually mean lower speed. But, with good despeaching system, it is possible to has 20.000 passengers/hour/direction with premetro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rail_Serbia said:


> The most of European cities with population more than 1 milion are capital cities, cities which have the most hadoffices of companies in capital cities (with them, paying of taxes in the main city), and they started the founding metro with 50% or more help from the state.
> 
> On other side, there are cities which have more then milion people, and use LRT+commuter rail (Stuttgart, Cologne, Dusseldorf), or cities without any RT (LRT, MRT or BRT), like Belgrade, Thessaloniki, Dublin.


This is the list of largest European cities:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_cities_in_Europe

As you can see, there are only few cities with population of more than 1 mln. people where Metro systems were not built due to various reasons (Belgrade, Chelyabinsk *, Rostov-on-Don, Birmingham, Ufa, Cologne, Volgograd, Odessa). The vast majority of these cities are located in the post-Soviet space. Also, there are many less-populated cities with Metro system (Sevilla, Bilbao, Rennes, Toulouse, Nuremberg, Brescia, Catania, Lausanne, etc).

* Chelyabinsk is located in the Asian part of Russia rather than in European.



Rail_Serbia said:


> That is the stage between mixed and totally separeted public transport. If someone could stop or park a car on the place reservated for public transport without consequences, that mean that there is no rules in that city, nobody is safe, and in that city there are much, much worse problems then transportation.
> 
> By my experience on Russian Railways, and expirience of my friends, delays are very rare in very hard winter conditions and with road crossings.


Do you understand that railways and urban tramlines are different transport systems? The rail transport is mainly intercity transport, and it's built as separate line.



Rail_Serbia said:


> Calgary, Edmonton, cities in Switzerland, Norway and Sweden, have hard winter conditions, and use surface rail systems.


Unfortunatly, I have no free time for full analysis of climatic conditions. However, I rapidly checked average monthly temperatures in Clagry, Edmonton, Oslo, Yekaterinburg and Omsk. I can say that winter temperatures in Russian cities (especially in Omsk) are much harsher comparing with Canadian and Norwegian ones. If you not believe, you can do such job for himself.



Rail_Serbia said:


> By my expirience in Yekaterinburg, in hard winter conditions trams sre still moving anyway, compared to cars and busses.


As I wrote earlier, tram system in Yekaterinburg preserved very well after Soviet collapse. However, the condition of tram system is not good and its rolling stock is quite obsolete. The annual passenger traffic of Yekaterinburg Tram (length of tram network - *185.5 km*) is *106.9 mln. rides* while annual passenger traffic of Yekaterinburg Metro (length of Metro line - *12.7 km*) is only two times less - *48.2 mln. rides.* I sure it says a lot - what kind of transport should have more priority for development.



Rail_Serbia said:


> But I read some articles on Russian, which describe problems with corrupted city governors in post USSR cities, which want grab the land of tram terminals, or about minibus lobies.


Corruption? May be. But more likely, the current situation with condition of tram systems in Russia have much common with similar processes that took place Western Europe in mid-20th century (when much tramway infrastructure was lost as result of rapid automobilization of population - Paris, London, etc). Probably, after few decades Russian authorities will also realized that development of transport infrastructure is best way for solution of the traffic problems.



Rail_Serbia said:


> What the cities of Russia need to wait? 1500 years city anniversary to get federal funds?


You correctly mentioned that federal authorities are ready to fund Metro construction in regional cities only as part of preparation for large events or anniversaries. As it was written in Russian subforum - of course, Soviet planned economy was not ideal. But, at least, Soviet authorities built Metro systems in regional cities without any connection with large holidays. In ideal, every large regional city should have three Metro lines and about 25 stations. It's pity that they had no time for full realization of these projects in Soviet times.

Currently it was confirmed that only two regional cities can hope on future federal funding of the Metro construction - Nizhny Novgorod (for construction of Metro station near WC stadium) and Omsk (for construction of Metro to the 300th anniversary).

So while they have money - they should to continue work. Otherwise, there will no built any kind of rapid transport.



Rail_Serbia said:


> It is better to spend the money on feasible projects. Always, short tunnels for tramway or commuter railways could be converted to the metro, if there is a full financial construction for 10+km of metro.


There is good quote from one popular Soviet song - "Where is money, Zina?". Do you realize that it's need at least one year for preparation and approvement of technical project of reconstruction? Even if this project will be ready and approved, who will fund it?

There existed or exists plans for construction of rapid tram in 21 Russian cities - Belgorod, Cheboksary, Irkutsk, Kaliningrad, Kirov, Krasnodar, Krasnoyarsk, Lipetsk, Moscow, Novosibirsk, Oryol, Penza, Perm, Ryazan, Saint Petersburg, Tomsk, Tver, Ufa, Ulyanovsk, Voronezh, Yekaterinburg. Where all these tramlines? During recent years, we heard many words about future construction of rapid tramlines in Yekaterinburg and Novosibirsk. Few days ago in Novosibirsk was even held transport conference with participation of specialists from Czech Republic and Germany.

In late Soviet years, there were also plans for cosntruction of rapid tramlines in Angarsk, Barnaul, Cheboksary, Cherepovets, Irkutsk, Ivanovo, Kazan, Kemerovo, Krasnodar, Kursk, Leningrad, Naberezhnye Chelny, Novokuznetsk, Omsk, Penza, Saratov, Tolyatti, Yaroslavl. But as a result, all these planned rapid sections became part of the ordinary tramlines (except Cherepovets and Tolyatti where tramlines were never built).

That's sad reality. There will no LRT system in near future.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBBURG METRO*

*June 11, 2013. The construction of the own vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; Line 4; opened on March 7, 2009) which is planned to be opened on November 7, 2013:*








Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*June 7, 2013. Port of Saint Petersburg. The three Metro cars for the second "NeVa" six-car train (manufactured by "Škoda Transportation", Czech Republic) were delivered to the city. More information about product - Link:*








Andrey_K









Andrey_K









Andrey_K


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 7, 2013. "NeVa" cars at the Kirov Plant, St. Petersburg:*








Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 12, 2013. Kiel, Germany. The remaining three Metro cars of the second "NeVa" train:*








Stefan Motz









Stefan Motz


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA METRO*

*June 20, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Alabinskaya" ("Pyotr Alabin") which planned to be opened in 2015:*








Максим Оксин









Максим Оксин









Максим Оксин









Максим Оксин


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Some of thic pics of Nizhny Novgorod metro taken by one my friends.


Фотографии в альбоме «Нижний Новгород 2013» Сергея на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*June 24, 2013. The construction of the own vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; Line 4; opened on March 7, 2009) which is planned to be opened on November 7, 2013:*








Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*






*The project of the extension of the Sormovskaya Line 2 from Metro station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") to station "Volga":*








NN

*The project of Metro station "Strelka" ("Spit"; Line 2) which planned to be built in 2014-2017:*








NN

*Two variants of decoration:*








NN









NN









NN


----------



## tunnel owl

AlekseyVT said:


> *NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*


Is there any future plan to extend this line further north crossing river Volga? Furthermore it´s long ago I heard something about an extension from Burevestnik further east. Seems to be a dead project?

Kind regards


----------



## tunnel owl

Rail_Serbia said:


> On other side, there are cities which have more then milion people, and use LRT+commuter rail (Stuttgart, Cologne, Dusseldorf)


Only Cologne has slightly more than 1 million inhabitants, the other cities have densely populated urban areas served by S-Bahn with > 1 million inh.. The main difference between german and russian cities is, that russian cities usually have densely populated parts far away from the city, whereas german cities mailnly spread into suburban single-housing estates. Russian cities are metro-affin or to say made for public transport.

One could put the same question why Birmingham, Manchester, Leeds do not have a "real" metro because Great-Britain is a rich country. They probably do a better job improving urban-rail and light-rail.

Kind regards


----------



## AlekseyVT

tunnel owl said:


> Is there any future plan to extend this line further north crossing river Volga?


Well, last year there was commissioned long-awaited Metro bridge across Oka River. The construction of this bridge was started in 1992 and lasted for 20 years. That's why I guess city authorities has no big desire and financial possibilities to start another river-crossing construction (Metro bridge or underground tunnel).

Also, potential passenger traffic from the neighboring town of Bor (located at the other bank of Volga) is not so high to justify this construction.



tunnel owl said:


> Furthermore it´s long ago I heard something about an extension from Burevestnik further east.


I guess you meant "extension from Burevestnik further *west*".



tunnel owl said:


> Seems to be a dead project?


This project is not dead, but it has lowest priority among three potential directions for Metro extension. Also, there is not solved problem with railways at the place of which this extension planned to be realized.

If you are interested, I described current situation in Nizhny Novgorod (as well as in other Russian Metro cities) three months ago.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101542982#post101542982


----------



## tunnel owl

AlekseyVT said:


> I guess you meant "extension from Burevestnik further *west*".


Yes, sorry for that. Yes, now that they reached the old city crossing the Oka they will be add the segment to Sennaya hopefully. Glad to see that this city creates a real metro-backbone. I still hope that Samara-Metro will reach more important places in the city. Sadly those both systems had been hit by the collapse of Soviet-union in a state, when there were still not big enough I suppose.

Concerning new projects, if funds are ever available, Rostows line 1 would still be a metro-worth project, imho. I personally regret that Ufa-metro-project was suspended. Ufa is a city with a significant north-south-expansion.

Still two questions please. Rumour has it that Rostow-metro was to be started at 1984 and for political reasons Krasnoyarsk made the race. Don´t know if it´s true? Did Ufa metro-construction really started (at the yard) or do they only made prelimanery works like moving sewers etc.?

Kind regards


----------



## AlekseyVT

tunnel owl said:


> Still two questions please. Rumour has it that Rostow-metro was to be started at 1984 and for political reasons Krasnoyarsk made the race. Don´t know if it´s true?


No, I don't think so. By 1984, the project of Rostov Metro was not ready yet. The project was ready in 1988, but in the times of perestroika there was no money on funding of the construction of new Metro systems (the official reason for refusal from construction was high level of groundwaters in Rostov-on-Don). 

However, the decision of 1983 about Metro construction in Krasnoyarsk and Riga (the population of both cities didn't reached 1 million residents by that moment) was clearly political (Konstantin Chernenko, Soviet ruler in 1984-1985, was born in Krasnoyarsk Region).



tunnel owl said:


> Did Ufa metro-construction really started (at the yard) or do they only made prelimanery works like moving sewers etc.?


Only some preliminary works.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 3, 2013. The testing of new "NeVa" train at the Nevsko-Vasileostrovskaya Line 3:*








Nomernoy









Nomernoy









Nomernoy


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*July 16, 2013. The construction of the own vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; Line 4; opened on March 7, 2009) which is planned to be opened on November 7, 2013:*








Ignat









Ignat









Ignat

*The excavations at the site of the Assumption (Saviour) Church (constructed in 1753-1765; blown up on February 1, 1961) which planned to be restored:*








Ignat









Ignat


----------



## AlekseyVT

tunnel owl said:


> Which companies build escalators in Russia? Do they have joint-ventures with western companies?


Well, there are two types of escalators known in Russia as "tunnel escalators" (which are operate at deep-level Metro stations) and "floor escalators" (which are operate at shallow Metro stations as well as in many trade stores, office buildings, etc). Of course, there are special demands on the reliability of "tunnel escalators".

During last 10 years, there exist only one main manufacturer of escalators for Russian Metro systems - ELES Plant in St. Petersburg. However, during last five years there opened many stations in Russia. As a result, they received more orders and were no able to produce escalators in time for few times. On several occasions, the opening of new Russian Metro stations and reopening of old Russian Metro stations after reconstruction was been postponed on few months because necessary escalator parts were not delivered in time.

There only not so many Western companies that produce "tunnel escalators" for deep-level Metro stations. Also, Russian technical requirements are specific - due to location at deep depths, the speed of these escalators must be faster. As you can understand, if Western companies will produce "tunnel escalators" for deep-level Russian Metro station, it would be much expensive - the one deal is serial production and another deal is specific order.

There were some attempts to attract other manufacturers for producing of "floor escalators". In 2008-2009 in St. Petersburg Metro were installed new escalators in two transfer corridors between new Metro station "Spasskaya" and old Metro stations - "Sadovaya" and "Sennaya Ploshchad". These escalators were manufactured by Kirov Plant (St. Petersburg) in cooperation with LLC "Constructor" according to the design of Head Constructor Viktor Khristich. This case became notorious - due to general problems in its design, it took a lot of time for installation of these escalators. But after one year since the opening of Metro station, engineer were forced to spend another 8 months for repairment of broken escalators. I already wrote about this situation in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100440325#post100440325

As you can see, Khristich's escalators in Nizhny Novgorod Metro were fully replaced. For all these reasons, Khristich's escalators were contemptuously nicknamed "Khristolators" ("Christolators").

In contrast, there are no Russian-made escalators in Kazan Metro. Two Metro stations in Kazan are equipped by escalators made by "ThyssenKrupp AG", one station - by escalators made by "Otis Elevator Company" (there are no escalators at other 7 Kazan Metro stations).


----------



## tunnel owl

AlekseyVT said:


> Also, Russian technical requirements are specific - due to location at deep depths, the speed of these escalators must be faster. As you can understand, if Western companies will produce "tunnel escalators" for deep-level Russian Metro station, it would be much expensive - the one deal is serial production and another deal is specific order.


Thanks. Recently Euro-standards led to some speed-limits for escalators. Metro Pragues new escalators are probably slower than the original russian ones because of that. Top speed can be 0,75 m/s, but I guess in that case the escalator has to have a longer plain running part at the top and at the beginning, like you have in deep-level-stations.

In Germany it´s 0,5 m/s or 0,65 m/s. This also depends on german regulations (you can be stricter than EU if a country wants to). But german stations are not that deep. Personally I think that 0,65 m/s is a boring ride if it comes to deep-level stations. Otherwise Pragues escalators had a higher accident-rate in the past.

Kind regards


----------



## AlekseyVT

tunnel owl said:


> Thanks. Recently Euro-standards led to some speed-limits for escalators. Metro Pragues new escalators are probably slower than the original russian ones because of that. Top speed can be 0,75 m/s, but I guess in that case the escalator has to have a longer plain running part at the top and at the beginning, like you have in deep-level-stations.
> 
> In Germany it´s 0,5 m/s or 0,65 m/s. This also depends on german regulations (you can be stricter than EU if a country wants to). But german stations are not that deep. Personally I think that 0,65 m/s is a boring ride if it comes to deep-level stations. Otherwise Pragues escalators had a higher accident-rate in the past.
> 
> Kind regards


The first models of Soviet escalators had nominal speed of 0,75 m/s. In mid-1950s it was decided to increase speed. They started to produce escalators with nominal speed of 0,9 m/s, since 1970s - 0,94 m/s. The escalators of first models were also modified in order to operate with such speeds (there were replaced motors). Such speeds were quite comfortable for passengers, but it led to increasing of noice, wear and cost of repairment. In Soviet times, there were no problems with funding of repairment works. However, in terrible 1990s, the funding was greatly limited. As a result, the speed of all escalators was decreased to 0,75 m/s (however, some old escalators still operates with higher speed). According to new Russian standarts, the nominal speed of new escalators should be no more than 0,75 m/s.

The "floor escalators" can has lesser speed. For example, there are installed escalators with nominal speeds of 0,5 m/s and 0,65 m/s at the stations of Moscow Monorail and Butovskaya Light Metro Line. The escalators made by "ThyssenKrupp AG" also operates with same speeds.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OMSK METRO*

*September 13, 2013. The construction of Omsk Metro which planned to be opened in 2016:*








armahema









armahema

*The lower tier of Metro bridge across Irtysh River:*








armahema









armahema


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The tunnel between future Metro stations "Biblioteka imeni Pushkina" ("Pushkin Library") and "Zarechnaya" ("Beyond the River"):*








armahema









armahema









armahema









armahema









armahema


----------



## AlekseyVT

armahema









armahema









armahema

*The beginning of Metro station "Zarechnaya":*








armahema









armahema


----------



## AlekseyVT

armahema









armahema









armahema

*The portal of right tunnel:*








armahema

*The foundation pit of Metro station "Zarechnaya":*








armahema


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*September 15, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue"; Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2016-2017 (sorry for bad quality of photos ):*








Gleb









Gleb









Gleb









Gleb

*September 18, 2013:*








probkiizokna


----------



## Gabiturat

AlekseyVT said:


> There only not so many Western companies that produce "tunnel escalators" for deep-level Metro stations. Also, Russian technical requirements are specific - due to location at deep depths, the speed of these escalators must be faster. As you can understand, if Western companies will produce "tunnel escalators" for deep-level Russian Metro station, it would be much expensive - the one deal is serial production and another deal is specific order.


I don't think that "much expensive". On "Sportivnaya" in St. Petersburg will be installed ThyssenKrupp tunnel escalators. So it's not a problem, if customer wants.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gabiturat said:


> I don't think that "much expensive". On "Sportivnaya" in St. Petersburg will be installed ThyssenKrupp tunnel escalators. So it's not a problem, if customer wants.


Well, construction of second vestibule of Metro station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; Line 5; opened on September 15, 1997) in St. Petersburg (at the other bank of Malaya Neva River) is very interesting project. There will be installed 6 travelators (for first time in Russian Metro systems), 4 big escalators (length - 40 m) and 4 short escalators (length - 20 m). "ThyssenKrupp AG" won tender because they promised to built all necessary equipment in time - till early 2015 (as I wrote, ELES had problems with terms). They will produce 6 travelators "Orinoco" and 8 escalators "Victoria" (the cost of this equipment is 16 mln. Euros). I'm not sure about 40-m escalators, but it's seem that it will be "floor escalators" with nominal speed of 0,65 m/s. As I understand, the passenger traffic in the second vestibule will be not so high as at the some other deep-level stations of St. Petersburg Metro.

As I wrote, "floor escalators" made by "ThyssenKrupp AG" are already operates at Russian Metros - in Kazan and Nizhny Novgorod. Recently, Moscow authorities ordered "floor escalators" for future Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center"; Line 8) which planned to be opened this year. Also, there will be installed "floor escalators" made by "ThyssenKrupp AG" at the second vestibule of Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"; Line 3; opened on May 6, 2003) - the deepest station in Moscow Metro. However, it will be only short escalators for vestibule while the longest "tunnel escalators" will be made in Russia.

*The project of the construction of the second vestibule of Metro station "Sportivnaya" in St. Petersburg:*








Link

*The escalators "Victoria" made by "ThyssenKrupp AG":*








Thyssenkrupp-elevator

*The travelators "Orinoco" made by "ThyssenKrupp AG" at the Bagration Bridge in Moscow:*








Thyssenkrupp-elevator

*The "floor escalators" at the vestibule of Metro station "Park Pobedy" in Moscow. The similar escalators will be made by "ThyssenKrupp AG" for second vestibule of this station:*








Russos

*The longest "tunnel escalators" in Moscow Metro (depth - 63.4 m; length - 126 m). The similar escalators for second vestibule will be made in Russia:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*September 25, 2013. The preparations for construction of the large tunnel near future Metro station "Shushary" (Line 5):*








Павел

*The mounting of TBM "Herrenknecht" for construction of the large tunnel between future Metro stations "Shushary" and "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue"; Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2016-2017:*








Павел


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 25, 2013. The construction of the own vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; Line 4; opened on March 7, 2009) which is planned to be opened on November 7, 2013:*








Павел

*The ground-level vestibule of station:*








Павел









Павел

*The mosaic panels dedicated to the history of Hay Square on which this vestibule located:*








Павел









Павел









Павел

*The escalators:*








Павел

*The escalator tunnel:*








Павел


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*October 5, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Dunayskaya" ("Danube"; Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2016-2017:*








Михаил









Михаил

*October 7, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue"; Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2016-2017:*








probkiizokna


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 6, 2013. The preparation for construction of tunnel near Metro station "Shushary" (Line 5) which planned to be opened in 2016-2017:*








xxela









xxela

*The new German wagons:*








xxela









xxela

*Inside the wagon:*








xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The future portal of tunnel:*








xxela









xxela

*The moveable formwork:*








xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The new gantry crane "Brunnhuber":*








xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The foundation pit of ground-level Metro station "Shushary":*








xxela









xxela









xxela









xxela


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*October 9, 2013. The construction of the own vestibule of Metro station "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; Line 4; opened on March 7, 2009) which is planned to be opened on November 7, 2013:*








DP









DP

*The interior of vestibule:*








Fontanka

*Aleksey Starkov, Chief Engineer of "Metrostroy" construction company:*








Fontanka









DP









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The vestibule will be decorated with mosaic panels which depicts daily life of the nearest Hay Square in 19th century. According to main idea of architects, passengers will be look at these mosaic panels like at the historical Hay Square through imaginary windows of vestibule:*








Fontanka

*Artist Alexander Bystrov - the author of mosaic panels at all St. Petersburg Metro stations that were opened in last years:*








Fontanka

*The mosaic panels in details:*








Fontanka









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The works in the vestibule:*








DP









DP









DP









DP









Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The mounting of escalators:*








DP

*The escalator tunnel:*








DP









DP









DP









DP


----------



## AlekseyVT

Nomernoy









Fontanka

*The passageway between escalators and platform of station:*








Fontanka









Fontanka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Few more photos:*








Nomernoy









Nomernoy

*According to his words, artist Alexander Bystrov depicted own wife as Woman in the centre of this mosaic panel:*








Nomernoy









Nomernoy

*Also, Alexander Bystrov depicted own cat at this panel (although, in 19th century British Shorthair cat would be looked a little strange at the Hay Market):*








Nomernoy


----------



## AlekseyVT

Nomernoy









Nomernoy









Nomernoy









Nomernoy









Nomernoy


----------



## sacto7654

Speaking of Russian urban public transport, what is the current state of trolleybuses in Russia? Are they constantly upgrading to newer models and of expanding lines?


----------



## AlekseyVT

sacto7654 said:


> Speaking of Russian urban public transport, what is the current state of trolleybuses in Russia? Are they constantly upgrading to newer models and of expanding lines?


Well, comparing with tram systems, trolleybus networks preserved more or less good in many Russian cities. Currently trolleybus systems exists in 85 Russian cities (more than in any world country). Many trolleybus lines were dismantled after Soviet collapse, but some new lines were built.

Nowadays, there is no active extension of trolleybus lines in Russia. As a rule, in Russian cities operates obsolete models of trolleybuses and its modifications.


----------



## XAN_

sacto7654 said:


> Speaking of Russian urban public transport, what is the current state of trolleybuses in Russia? Are they constantly upgrading to newer models and of expanding lines?


It's depends heavily on each individual city, it varies from total abandonment to great systems packed with 200*-201* produced trolleys.


----------



## AlekseyVT

In post-Soviet times, trolleybus ceased to operate in six Russian cities/towns:
1) Arkhangelsk, Arkhangelsk Region (April 10, 2008);
2) Grozny, Chechen Republic (December 1994);
3) Shakhty, Rostov Region (October 27, 2007);
4) Syzran, Samara Region (November 1, 2009); 
5) Tyumen, Tyumen Region (October 5, 2009); 
6) Vladikavkaz, North Ossetia (August 8, 2010).

The new trolleybus systems were opened in five cities/towns:
1) Khimki, Moscow Region (April 24, 1997);
2) Podolsk, Moscow Region (May 1, 2001);
3) Syzran, Samara Region (September 1, 2002) - closed on November 1, 2009; 
4) Veliky Novgorod, Novgorod Region (December 1, 1995);
5) Vidnoye, Moscow Region (September 9, 2000).

Currently there was raised question about closing of trolleybus routes in Tolyatti (Samara Region) or replacement of it by other kinds of transport.

Last month (on September 15, 2013) in Moscow was opened new trolleybus line - from the Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western") to terminal stop at the Lake Street, along the Pokryshkin Street and Nikulino Street. It's first Moscow trolleybus line that was built in post-Soviet times.


----------



## sacto7654

So are the Russians building new-model trolleybuses to replace the old Soviet era models?

(EDIT: Oh, never mind. Someone mentioned new models are being built.)


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*October 14, 2013. The third "NeVa" train at the territory of Kirov Plant in Saint Petersburg:*








Andrey_K









Andrey_K









Andrey_K

*The workshop №450:*








Andrey_K


----------



## jonasry

AlekseyVT said:


> In post-Soviet times, trolleybus ceased to operate in six Russian cities/towns:
> 1) Arkhangelsk, Arkhangelsk Region (April 10, 2008);


So Arkhangelsk has dimantled *both* their tram and trolleybus systems? Wow, they must really hate public transport up there.


----------



## XAN_

Well, they just left the transit to small overcroaded privat minibuses (=marshrutka)


----------



## AlekseyVT

jonasry said:


> So Arkhangelsk has dimantled *both* their tram and trolleybus systems?


Yes: tram ceased to operate on on July 21, 2004; trolleybus - on April 10, 2008.

By the way, Arkhangelsk Tram was most northern tram system in the world (64°32′N) during all period of own existance (since June 26, 1916). Before 1916, this record belonged to the tram system in Trondheim, Norway (63°25′N), which was opened on December 2, 1901. Currently this status again belong to Trondheim Tramway.

The world's most northern trolleybus system (68°58′N) operates in Murmansk since February 11, 1962.



jonasry said:


> Wow, they must really hate public transport up there.


Yes, indeed (unfortunately, not only in Arkhangelsk). By the way, during short period Arkhangelsk was the largest Russian city (~ 350.000 residents) without any kinds of electric transport. Since October 5, 2009 this status belongs to Tyumen (~ 634.000 residents).


----------



## XAN_

Yeah, but de-facto I would think about Voronezh. It's tramway is closed and trolleybus is like a walking corpse, while the city is 900+ thousand inhabitants.
It's sometimes mocked as a "Russian Curitiba", but if real Curitiba is well known for it's articulated/bi-articulated buses used due to lack of technology and funding, but doing an excellent job, the Voronezh is known for abandoning vast tram&trolley network in favor for private small and medium capacity buses.


----------



## geometarkv

Why they are closing tramway and trolleybus lines?


----------



## vladygark

Low cost fuel (compared to the rest of Europe).


----------



## XAN_

vladygark said:


> Low cost fuel (compared to the rest of Europe).


Well, while the fuel cost in Russia is defenetily lower, mass electric transit is still cheaper, especially if organised properly.
This is confirmed by the fact, that in the dark times of 90s, city buses died nearly instantly in most of Russian cities, while electric transit struggled for many years, and in some cities it actually won the day.
The reasoning of closures was sometimes: "the public transit requires budget support, while private buses can ran on their own funds". Sometimes, like in Voronezh, public transit depots where on sweat spots for development, and investors found it cheaper to "persuade" local authorities to close the tram instead of relocating and building a new depot.


----------



## Dar-io

Alexey, don`t mislead non-russian members: Spasskaya translates as _Saviour`s_


----------



## AlekseyVT

Dar-io said:


> Alexey, don`t mislead non-russian members: Spasskaya translates as _Saviour`s_


How does it radically changes the meaning of the name? The station is named after *Saviour* Church on Sennaya (Hay) Square that was located at this place:
_"...The large building with the distinctive dark-green jug-like domes, popularly known as the Savour Church, used to dominate the surrounding district. It gave its name to Spassky Island (the central parcel of the downtown wedged between the Fontanka, Moika, Griboyedov and Kryukov canals) and Spasskaya Metro station..."_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saviour_Church_on_Sennaya_Square

*Spasskaya* Tower translates as *Saviour* Tower, not as Saviour's Tower. All these objects are named after Christ the Saviour.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spasskaya_Tower


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Will awarding the 2019 winter college sports games to Krasnoyarsk cause that city to actually open a stretch of its pathetic metro? Probably not, but it won't hurt. The games certainly did wonders for Kazan.


1. Krasnoyarsk Metro is planned to be built partially at deep level. Such construction demand much money, more time, better technics and skilled stuff. Even in Moscow, the construction of deep-level Metro stations is not easy work.
2. The Winter Universiade 2019 will be held after some months since the end of FIFA World Cup 2018. Therefore, it's easy to guess that main resources will be directed to WC host cities. About Metro funding - it was declared that Metro construction only in two host cities (St. Petersburg and Nizhny Novgorod) will be co-funded from federal budget.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*November 19, 2013. The construction site of Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western") of the planned Line 6:*








AnT153









AntonK_007









AntonK_007









AntonK_007


----------



## AlekseyVT

*November 19, 2013. The future construction site of Metro station "Putilovskaya" ("Nikolay Putilov") of the planned Line 6:*








AntonK_007

*Few days ago the trees at this site were cut down for future construction:*








AntonK_007









AntonK_007


----------



## Woonsocket54

That's a weird-looking building near Putilovskaya station on ulitsa Novostroyek between Prospekt Stachek and ulitsa Marshala Govorova.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 4, 2013. The construction of the second vestibule (travelator tunnel) of Metro station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; Line 5; opened on September 15, 1997) which planned to be opened in 2015:*








71-153

*The escalator tunnel:*








71-153

*The turn from travelator tunnel to escalator tunnel:*








71-153

*The travelator tunnel:*








71-153


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 4, 2013. The preparations for construction of service connective branch line between Metro station "Narvskaya" ("Narva"; Line 1; opened on November 15, 1955) and future Metro station "Putilovskaya" ("Nikolay Putilov"; Line 6):*








Den.S

*The famous Kirov Plant (former Putilov Plant) on the background:*








Den.S


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 5, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 6) which planned to be opened in 2019-2020:*








AnT153









AnT153


----------



## Woonsocket54

Any news on M3 extension to Krestovskiy Ostrov and Ulitsa Savushkina in St Petersburg?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Woonsocket54 said:


> Any news on M3 extension to Krestovskiy Ostrov and Ulitsa Savushkina in St Petersburg?


No, there is still no activity at these sites.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 9, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 6) which planned to be opened in 2019-2020:*








AnT153









AnT153


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The eastern part of construction site:*








AnT153

*The western part of construction site:*








AnT153


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 12, 2013. The construction of the second vestibule (travelator tunnel) of Metro station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; Line 5; opened on September 15, 1997) which planned to be opened in 2015:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR

*Wagon dumper:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR

*The tunnel of the planned Ring Line 8:*








METRO-USSR

*The unexpected break due to lack of electricity:*








METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The travelator tunnel:*








METRO-USSR

*The view in direction to Metro station "Sportivnaya" (lower tier):*








METRO-USSR

*This part of tunnel was built in 1991-1997:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

METRO-USSR

*The travelator tunnel, view in direction to Metro station "Sportivnaya":*








METRO-USSR

*The end of travelator tunnel:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR

*The travelator tunnel:*








METRO-USSR

*The toilets:*








METRO-USSR









METRO-USSR


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*December 17, 2013. The construction of the second vestibule (travelator tunnel) of Metro station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; Line 5; opened on September 15, 1997) which planned to be opened in 2015:*








marina74


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 18, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"; Line 6) which planned to be opened in 2019-2020:*








AnT153

*The eastern part of construction site:*








AnT153









AnT153

*The construction of bypass road around construction site:*








AnT153


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2013 - RECONSTRUCTIONS, RESTORATIONS AND RENOVATIONS:*

*On September 16, 2013 there was reopened second (southern) underground vestibule of Metro station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition"; Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005). This vestibule was closed on October 1, 2007 due to reconstruction of underpass that connects exit from station with trade-and-pedestrian bridge "Bagration" (opened in September 1997).*

"Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition") is a station on the Line 4 of the Moscow Metro. It's located near the Exhibition Lane and Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment, in the Presnensky District, Central Administrative Okrug. This station was opened on September 10, 2005, and called "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Centre") before June 1, 2009. On June 3, 2008 the city government issued decree to rename the station to "Vystavochnaya" in the order to use name of "Delovoy Tsentr" for the future transfer station of the Line 8. Moscow Metro was granted a 1-year transition period to effect the change in names. The station is named after exhibition complex "Expocenter" which located nearby.

"Vystavochnaya" is a shallow three-vaulted station of column type (depth - 22.5 metres, the column spacing - 7.8 m). The high-tech design, which was the work of architects Aleksandr Vigdorov, Leonid Borzenkov and Olga Farstova, is a radical departure from previous Metro stations. Different colours and lighting used in the image of the station, as well as suspended ceiling of different shapes and colours divide the station into transport, pedestrian, exhibition and information zones. The station is built on two levels, with the platform on the lower level. The upper level consists of two walkways which span the length of the platform. One walkway, the larger one, is enclosed in glass and sweeps from one side of the station to the other and back in a large arc. The other walkway is open and straight, running directly above the inbound track. The D-shaped area between the two walkways extends to the full height of the station. The two rows of pillars span both levels and are clad in stainless steel. The walls are faced with white plastic panels and brown marble, and Alucobond was used for the ceiling.

"Vystavochnaya" will only be the first station in a future three station transfer complex involving a transfer between the Third Interchange Contour and the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya (currently Kalininskaya) Line 8. Both of the new stations are actually completed, but presently are unopened. The entrance to the station is built into the lower level of Moscow International Business Center (also referred to as "Moscow-City"), near the north bank of the Moscow-River, serving access to Moscow "Expocenter" as well as "Moscow-City".

"Bagration" Bridge is a bridge spanning the Moscow-River in Moscow. It connects "Tower 2000" at the Taras Shevchenko Embankment to the main Moscow International Business Center near Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment. The bridge was opened in September 1997 to celebrate Moscow's 850th anniversary of its founding. It is named after the Russian-Georgian General of the Infantry Pyotr Bagration (1765-1812) who received a mortal wound during the Battle of Borodino against Napoleon's Grande Armée. "Bagration" Bridge has a length of 214 metres and a width of 16 metres. It stands 14 metres above the river. Supporting pillars in reinforced concrete, bearing structure made of steel. It has two levels. Lower gallery realised in curved compact polycarbonate sheet, double wall and aluminium profiles. Upper gallery in double wall glass. On October 9, 2004 there was opened sculptural composition "The Tree of Life" (sculptor - Ernst Neizvestny) in the vestibule of bridge at Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment.

*September 17, 2013:*








Данила









Данила









Данила









Данила


----------



## AlekseyVT

*October 27, 2013:*








alex_avr









alex_avr









alex_avr









alex_avr









alex_avr


----------



## AlekseyVT

alex_avr









alex_avr









alex_avr









alex_avr









alex_avr


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On December 19, 2013 there was opened second (northern) vestibule of Metro station "Myakinino" (Line 3; opened on December 26, 2009) with direct exit into building of the third pavilion of trade center "Crocus Expo" through covered gallery. The opening of this vestibule was postponed due to claims from "Rostekhnadzor" (Federal Service for Ecological, Technological and Nuclear Supervision).*

"Myakinino" is a Moscow Metro station in the city of Krasnogorsk, Moscow Region. It is on the Line 3, between Metro stations "Strogino" and "Volokolamskaya" ("Volokolamsk"). "Myakinino" was opened on December 26, 2009. The station was built near 65th-66th km of the Moscow Automobile Ring Road beltway, near the new headquarters of Moscow Region Administration and the shopping mall "Crocus City Mall". It is the first Moscow Metro station to be built outside Moscow borders. 

The station was named after the former village of Myakinino, which is currently inside the administrative territory of Moscow City, inside Kuntsevo District, Western Administrative Okrug. The name was approved by the government of Moscow basing on the suggestion by City commission on territorial units, streets and Metro stations.

The first plan of Strogino-Mitino extension did not include Metro station "Myakinino". However, rapid development of the area as well as the construction of "Crocus Expo" international exhibition center and such hypermarkets as "Auchan", "Leroy Merlin", "Crocus City Mall" and the offices of Moscow Region Administration brought changes to the project. It was included in the plan after the start of Strogino-Mitino line construction and the decision to unite the Krylatskoye-Mitino section with Line 3. It's the first time a public-private partnership principle was applied in station construction. The construction of the station was funded by the company "Crocus International". The construction of the tunnel from Metro station "Strogino" (previously the terminus of the Line 3; opened on January 7, 2008) to "Myakinino" started in summer 2008.

The architects of the station are Nikolay Shumakov, Galina Mun, Yana Mun and Yelena Ilyina. "Myakinino" is a covered ground-level two-vaulted station of column type with side platforms. At first it was planned that "Myakinino" would be a shallow single-vaulted station with island platform (according to the slightly modified plan of the now-cancelled Metro station "Yugo-Zapadnaya" of Solntsevskaya Line) and would be situated near the new House of Government of Moscow Region and trade center "Crocus Expo". The station features side platforms and three vestibules (including closed third vestibule) and it's integrated in the multi-storey car park. Each of the three vestibules has access to both platforms. The station is isolated from the multi-storey car park which complies with fire safety regulations and provides for autonomous work of station and parking area.

*September 8, 2010:*








Wikipedia

*December 20, 2013:*








Druon









Druon









Druon


----------



## AlekseyVT

Druon









Druon









Druon









Druon









Druon









Druon


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On December 25, 2013 there was reopened second exit from southern vestibule of Metro station "Mayakovskaya" ("Vladimir Mayakovsky"; Line 2; opened on September 11, 1938) in the historical building at #30/2 Tver Street. This exit (opened on November 7, 1959) was closed since September 26, 2005 because the historical building is in emergency condition and needs in restoration.*

"Mayakovskaya" ("Vladimir Mayakovsky") is a Moscow Metro station on the Line 2. It's located near the Triumphal Square (former Mayakovsky Square) at the intersection of the Tver Street and Garden Ring, in the Tverskoy District, Central Administrative Okrug. Considered to be one of the most beautiful in the system, it is a fine example of pre-WWII Stalinist Architecture and one of the most famous Metro stations in the world. The name as well as the design is a reference to Futurism and its prominent Russian exponent Vladimir Mayakovsky (1893-1930).

The station was built as part of the second stage of the Moscow Metro expansion and was opened on September 11, 1938. If the first stage was more focused on the building of the system itself, both architecturally and when it comes to the engineering, the stations appear modest in comparison to those that the second stage brought to the system. For the first time in the world, instead of having the traditional three-neath pylon station layout, the engineers were able to overlap the vault space and support it with two sets of colonnades on each side. This gave birth to a new column type design and "Mayakovskaya" was the first station to show this. Located 33 metres beneath the surface, the station became famous during WWII when an air raid shelter was located in the station. On the eve of 24th anniversary of the October Revolution, on November 6, 1941 Joseph Stalin addressed a mass assembly of party leaders and ordinary Muscovites in the central hall of the station. 

To complement the triumph in engineering, Art Deco decoration design of the great Russian architect Aleksey Dushkin (1904-1977) amazed the world. Based on a Soviet future as envisioned by the poet Vladimir Mayakovsky, the station features graceful columns faced with stainless steel and pink rhodonite, white Ufaley and grey Diorite marble walls, a brilliant flooring pattern of white and pink marble, and 34 niches, one for each vault. Surrounded by filament lights there are a total of 34 ceiling mosaics with the theme "24-Hour Soviet Sky". A passenger can look up and see the bright Soviet future right above him.

Dushkin has tremendous effect. He created the illusion of space at the station, located at a 33-metres depth. The station is filled with light and seems the shining and volume. The use of columns instead of massive pylons allows the passengers to see the station from any point. Two rows of columns are support three longitudinal vaults of the oval cross section and end with the same oval arches. Each section of the central vault ends with transverse dome, treated as a source of illumination of the station. Each link of the central arch is completed cross dome, treated as a source of illumination of the hall. Metro station "Mayakovskaya" can serve as an example of innovative solutions of the architectural problems. The design of the station won a grand prix at the New York World's Fair in 1939, few months after opening.

The work with the mosaics began in early 1938. Great Russian painter Alexander Deyneka (1899-1969) was the author of the sketches. The mosaics were made from smalt in the mosaic workshops of the Academy of Arts in Leningrad under leadership of the great Russian professor Vladimir Frolov (1874-1942). Alexander Deyneka said about this series: "There is row of paintings, which replace each other: the buildings of country, tractors and combines are riding by our vast fields, the gardens in bloom, fruits are ripen, the planes in the sky at day and night, young peoples are heroically working and wonderfully taking a rest, preparing himself for labor and defense. Life of the Soviet Union is going by the full pulse during all day. So the theme was defined - 24 hours of the Soviet Union. Separate moments of the theme are arranged one after another so that the morning was on the ends and, converging to the center through the day and evening, night scenes were been over the middle of the station. Plafonds of morning meet the incoming and outgoing passangers. Go down to the Metro, citizen, lift your head and you will see the mosaic and brightly illuminated sky. If you have forgotten, that thickness of the Moscow land in 40 meters lies above plafond and it's easily and cheerfully to you in this underground palace - it's mean that task of architect and artist is solved".

The original (southern) vestibule (architects - Alexey Dushkin, Yakov Lichtenberg and Yury Afanasyev) was opened on September 11, 1938 into building of Tchaikovsky Concert Hall (built in 1938-1940 by Dmitry Chechulin and K. Orlov). The additional exit from original vestibule was opened on November 7, 1959 into historical building at the opposite side of Tver Street, near its intersection with Garden-Triumphal Street (#30/2 Tver Street). Initially there were located chambers of 17th century at the site of this historical building that was rebuilt in 1859 by architect Nikolay Nikitin (1828-1913). On September 2, 2005 a additional exit was built at the intersection of 1st Tver-Yar Street and 1st Tver-Yar Lane, along with a new northern vestibule in a unique style (architects - Nikolay Shumakov and Galina Mun with participation of Yana Mun). Passengers leaving the station first descend on a short escalator ride into an underground vestibule, and then ascend the long way to the surface. The new exit also allows access to the 34th mosaic, which was previously hidden behind the service section. Other mosaic works were designed from scratch, accompanied by ample use of marble and stainless steel sculpturing. The bust of Vladimir Mayakovsky (sculptor - Alexander Kibalnikov; made in late 1950s from white Koelga marble) was moved from station's platform to the new northern vestibule, whose ceiling was also decorated with a mosaic composition from Mayakovsky's poems - "Moscow Sky" (artist - Ivan Lubennikov). The southern vestibule was closed since September 26, 2005 due to replacing of old escalators. It was reopened on May 15, 2007. However, the exit to #30/2 Tver Street was not reopened because historical building was in emergency condition and needed in restoration. At the same time began the long process of the restoration of station - the underground hall also needed in restoration due to problems with waterproofing. It was held without closing of station for passenger traffic. There were made: waterproofing work, replacement of the surface of the floor and track walls, the restoration of the ceiling. This restoration was finished on April 24, 2010. On April 2, 2013 Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin demanded reopen closed exit from southern vestibule in short period. This exit was reopened on December 25, 2013 with his participation. So, it's possible to say that long-term process of restoration of station and its objects finally came to an end.














Link









Link









yopolis









Link









vm


----------



## AlekseyVT

vm









vm









vm









yopolis









yopolis


----------



## AlekseyVT

*TO BE CONTINUED....*


----------



## WB2010

AlekseyVT I appreciate and admire your work kay:

I looked at the data you have presented and came to the conclusion that the construction of new metro stations in Russia doesn't look good. I compared the number of new station built after 1990 to the latest population data in each city and calculated the numer of new stations built for each one million inhabitants. I took into consideration all metro Russian cities, Warsaw (my homecity) and Vienna which boasts one of the best public transport in Europe:

city - population in thousands - number of station built after 1990 - number of new stations built for each one million inhabitants

*Vienna* - 1 757,5 thousand - 54 new stations - *30,7*
*Warsaw* - 1 711,5 thousand - 21 new stations - *12,3*
*Kazan* - 1 176 thousand - 9 new stations - *7,7*
*Yekaterinburg* - 1 396 thousand - 9 new stations - *6,4*
*Samara* - 1 171,5 thousand - 5 new stations - *4,3*
*Moscow* - 11 979,5 thousand - 50 new stations - *4,2*
*Novosibirsk* - 1 524 thousand - 6 new stations - *3,9*
*Sankt Petersburg* - 5 028 thousand - 16 new stations - *3,2*
*Nizhny Novgorod* - 1 260 thousand - 4 new stations - *3,2*

In *Warsaw* by the end of 2014 seven new stations will be inaugurated, so the number of stations built since 1990 will increase to 28 and the ratio number of new stations / one million inhabitants will reach *16,4*.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Thanks for statistics.

But to be honest, such comparison is not quite correct. For example, two Metro stations ("Prospekt Mira" of the Line 5 and Line 6) were built in walkable distance near my house in 1950s (i.e. 24 years before my birthday). Why you decide to include me and 11 979,5 thousand other Muscovites into list of people who didn't lived near Metro before 1990? You can be right about 1 711,5 thousand Warsaw residents who didn't had Metro before 1995 (that looked very sad even in comparison with other EE capitals ).

The new Moscow Metro stations are planned to be built for about 2.5 million Muscovites who live far from nearest Metro stations nowadays. For other 8.5 million Muscovites (including me), there is no large necessary in new stations. For some of them, the new stations can only make their daily trips in Metro more comfortable than nowadays.


----------



## XAN_

vladygark said:


> Russian cities should really stop buying those outdated trams. hno:


They aren't outdated, they have low floor and semi-conductor based traction, so they are really good choice for lines with medium/low ridership.


----------



## XAN_

Also it's not usefull to compare post-Soviet metros with western in term of station numbers... Post-soviet metros tend to build fewer station per km, increasing the speed of comuting, but at the cost of lower walkability of stations - surface transit is a must have for city with post-soviet metro.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2013 - CULTURAL EVENTS:*

*According to the new tradition, at the night of 24/25 May was organized night concert in the Moscow Metro. This concert was dedicated to 78th anniversary of Moscow Metro. It was held at the station "Kropotkinskaya" ("Peter Kropotkin"), which was opened as station of first Moscow Metro line on May 15, 1935.*

Since 2010, every year on the anniversary of the Moscow Metro system in May, there have been live musical performances at Metro station "Kropotkinskaya" in the middle of the night, after the trains stop running. The station serves as the performance hall: chairs are arranged in the center, and there are open trains along the sides where guests can also settle in and enjoy the show. The first year, there was not enough space for all the people who wanted to attend. The station's capacity is limited, and only 500 people with special invitations were able to go to the concert. To become a spectator, it was necessary to fill out a questionnaire, to participate in a simple contest at official site of Moscow Metro and receive an invitation. There was a sold-out at the station for the fourth year in a row.

At the first two festive concerts, Chamber Orchestra "Kremlin" under the baton of Misha (Mikhail) Rachlevsky performed in 2010 and 2011. In 2012 the decision was made to hold a vocal concert. There were performances of Academic Grand Chorus of the Russian State University for the Humanities, directed by Boris Tarakanov along with a "Broadway" vocal group, international contest laureates Irina Sakne and Natalya Kirillova as well as with People's Artist of Russia Alexander Pyatkov. The "Music in the Metro" became a continuation of – or, more precisely, an addition to – the "Night at the Museum" project. Held once a year in mid-May, Moscow's museums stay open late with a showcase special events and performances. Moscow joined the international "Night at the Museum" campaign in 2007. It made sense to add the "Night in the Metro" to "Night at the Museum" as the Moscow Metro is kind of a museum itself. The extraordinary beauty of the entrance halls has amazed tourists for many years, and residents of the capital never cease to admire them, even when they are rushing to work. The acoustics in many of the stations are also amazingly good.

On the night of 24/25 May 2013, Moscow Metro organized the event that has already become traditional "Music in the Metro", concluding ceremonial events dedicated to the 78th anniversary of Moscow Metro. For the fourth time the station opened its doors at nighttime for artists and listeners. In 2013, diverse program awaited for the guests of the night concert: from the medieval English music, performed on ancient instruments, to jazz and spirituals, from Russian folk songs to the Soviet retro hits. Before the start of the concert guests could visit exhibition "Metro history in posters" and "70 years of the Battle of Kursk". Several bands participated in the night concert. 

"Volkonsky Consort" (founded in 1965 by the legendary composer and harpsichordist Andrey Volkonsky) is one of the oldest and most eminent Russian early music ensembles, which that night revived the sound of English music of 17th century: Henry Purcell (1659-1695), King Henry VIII, unknown composers of that time. For the first time under the arch of Metro station "Kropotkinskaya" Irish harp, bagpipes, lute, viola da gamba, shawm were heard. "Anima" - woman's chamber band, multiple award winner of the international contests of choral singing, participant and diploma winner of music festivals. Ensemble presented the program-mosaic assembled specially for this concert: Russian folk songs in the author's treatment, spirituals, jazz, Soviet hits and works of modern composers. The event featured instrumental performances from principal performers of Bolshoy Theatre Andrey Rudometkin (bassoon) and Boris Lifanovsky (cello) accompanied by the prize winner of international contests Anna Grishina (piano).

Unfortunately, the constrained environment of Metro station "Kropotkinskaya" couldn't accommodate everyone. Therefore, in order to get a ticket, it was necessary to take part in the contest: send own quatrain which necessarily had to mention the words "music", "night" and "metro". Within three days (since May 21 till May 23, 2013) 752 participants sent their versions of poems of which in random manner were chosen 300 winners. To all winners were mailed the letters with instruction for the way in which they can receive their invitation cards for two. Performance show "Music in the Metro" is not only yet another contribution to a number of the many cultural projects of Moscow Metro, along with the opening of the exhibition in the Metro stations and the launch of special trains on different lines but also a truly significant event in the cultural life of Moscow.














erra









erra









erra









erra









erra









erra









erra


----------



## AlekseyVT

largus-forum









erra









vmdaily









vmdaily









largus-forum









erra


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On March 21, 2013, at World Poetry Day, there was replaced exposition in the special train "Poetry in the Metro". For the first time "poetic" train was put into operation on the Line 4 on November 17, 2010 with a selection of verses of five known Chilean poets, including Noble Prize Laureates Gabriela Mistral (1889-1957) and Pablo Neruda (1904-1973). On June 30, 2011 this exposition was replaced with a selection of verses of eight known Italian poets, including Dante Alighieri (c. 1265-1321) and Francesco Petrarca (1304-1374). On April 25, 2012 this exposition was replaced again with selected pieces of the most famous works and fragments of never-published verses of great Colombian writer Gabriel García Márquez (b. 1927), Nobel Prize Laureat (1982). New exposition is dedicated to the 120th anniversary of the birth of great Russian writer Vladimir Mayakovsky (1893-1930).*

The "poetic" train with new exposition started to run on the Moscow Metro's Line 4 since March 21, 2013. This special project, created by the Vladimir Mayakovsky State Museum with the support of the Moscow Metro, kicked off anniversary events dedicated to the 120th birth anniversary of Vladimir Mayakovsky - great Russian futurist poet, innovator and Revolutionary.

The passengers of renovated Metro train are able to get acquainted with the set up in the Vladimir Mayakovsky State Museum unusual visuals images, reflecting the biography and career of the great poet. The first car of the train is devoted to the poet's biography, featuring photos of Vladimir Mayakovsky and his friends and family, as well as quotes from his autobiography "I Myself", written in the period 1922-1928. The second car is devoted to the poet's works in the 1910s-1920s. It displays quotes from his works, book covers and pages of that period, and photos. The third car is devoted to his lyric poetry and political work. The exposition for the lyric poetry includes photos of the poet and his beloved women - Lilya Brik (1891-1978), Tatyana Yakovleva (1906-1991) and Veronika Polonskaya (1908-1994) - as well as quotes from the period 1920s-1930s. The exhibition for the poet's agitprop activities includes posters from the series "Satirical Windows of the Russian Telegraph Agency" ("Okna ROSTA") and "Glavpolitprosvet", created in 1919-1922. The fourth car features Mayakovsky's works for children. The exhibition includes lines from his poems for children, book covers and opening pages. Photos and other materials are provided courtesy of the Vladimir Mayakovsky State Museum.

The "poetic" Train official launch ceremony was held on March 21, 2013, at 11:00 am, at Metro station "Mezhdunarodnaya" ("International"; Line 4; opened on August 30, 2006). The ceremony was attended and addressed with a welcoming speech by the Deputy Chief of Moscow Metro for Property and Land Relations and Communications Vladimir Pogonin, Head of the Department of Culture of Moscow Sergey Kapkov and Director of the Vladimir Mayakovsky State Museum Nadezhda Morozova. _"Train "Poetry in the Metro" continues the tradition of cultural projects of the Moscow Metro, created to introduce our passengers with outstanding works of Russian and world culture and make them ride the subway interesting and enjoyable"_ - said Vladimir Pogonin. _"I'm glad that poetry went down to the Metro, and I hope that this experience will continue, because we still have a lot of great, great poets",_ - said in his speech Sergey Kapkov. To dignitaries and journalists, winner of the Grushinsky Festival Natalya Priezzheva acted as a musical singer. She performed song with a guitar on the Vladimir Mayakovsky's verse "The Naval Love" (1915).

The great Futurist poet Vladimir Mayakovsky was born on July 19, 1893. The poet did not recognized traditional sizes, and in 1923 began to write their essays by "ladder" in which the broken lines of the poem on a particular word. On April 14, 1930 the poet committed suicide. Among the most famous works of Mayakovsky are noted poems "A Cloud in Trousers" (1915) and "The Backbone Flute" (1916), satirical plays "The Bedbug" (1929) and "The Bathhouse" (1930), a verses "Take That!" (1913), "But could you?" (1913), "Listen!" (1914) and others. Vladimir Mayakovsky's not for nothing is the poet of the future in spite of the fact that the poet's life was tragically cut short long before beginning of Moscow Metro construction (1931) and opening of the Moscow Metro (May 15, 1935), and his work has lines devoted to the Metro:
_"Under ground, Comrade mole 
opened his mouth to the ears. 
Electricity is buzzing,
underground tram goes. 
In the Moscow-River carp 
looks through a hole in the dirt. 
Under the river, trains 
passes by faster than burbots..._
(from the verse "A little bit of utopia about how to go metroshka", 1926).

The one of iconic Moscow Metro stations, "Mayakovskaya" (Line 2; opened on September 11, 1938) was named after him.














quantum









quantum









quantum









quantum









quantum









quantum









quantum


----------



## AlekseyVT

quantum









quantum









quantum









quantum

*Vladimir Mayakovsky (1893-1930):*








beltransauto

*Lilya Brik (1891-1978), "muse of Russian avant-garde":*








fox-mulder-cp









quantum









quantum


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In addition, on June 25, 2013 there was changed photo exhibition at the Metro Gallery of the "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition") station. The new exhibition named "Two Christianizations of Rus'" was dedicated to the 1025th anniversary of the Christianization of Rus' and 25th anniversary of revival of the religious life in the Soviet Union.*

Metro station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition") was opened on the Line 4 on September 10, 2005. The first photo exhibition in Moscow Metro was opened at this station on December 23, 2005.

*The themes of the previous exhibitions:*
1) December 23, 2005 - "Presentation of the world" (author - Yury Rost);
2) May 15, 2006 - "Birds" (author - Yury Rost);
3) December 25, 2006 - "Ice" (author - Yury Rost);
4) February 29, 2008 - "Island of people" (about Iceland, author - Yury Rost);
5) May 15, 2009 - "Young and Famous" (based on photo archives);
6) May 13, 2010 - "Paris-Moscow" (about the Paris Metro, based on photo archives);
7) June 15, 2011 - "Nonexistent Metro" (about non-realized projects of Moscow Metro stations, based on archives);
8) December 8, 2011 - "Other Metro" (based on historical photos of Ivan Vydyshev and modern photos of Alexander Popov "Russos");
9) August 1, 2012 - "175 Years of Russian Railways" (based on photo archives);
10) December 12, 2012 - "Yamal. Preservation of traditions" (author - Nikolay Samburov).

The next exhibition, which opened at Metro station "Vystavochnaya", was devoted to two dates: the 1025th anniversary of the Christianization of the ancient state of Rus' and the 25th anniversary of the revival of church life in the former Soviet Union (often called the "second Christianization"). There were presented 30 photos from archive of informational agencies ITAR-TASS and RIA Novosti as well as from archive of the Orthodox magazine "Foma". These photos created over the last 25 years described the life of the Russian Orthodox Church - from Yakutia to the Antarctic, from Kiev to Vladivostok. They showed the charitable life of the church, and portraits of senior clerics, priests and parishioners. The exhibition has been organized by the Orthodox magazine "Foma", the Synodal Information Department of the Russian Orthodox Church, and the Moscow Metro. In the solemn opening ceremony took part Deputy Chief of Moscow Metro for Property and Land Relations and Communications Vladimir Pogonin, Deputy Head of the Information Department of the Moscow Patriarchate Igor Meshchan, Rector of the St. Alexander Nevsky's Church Protopriest Igor Fomin and Rector of the Epiphany Cathedral at Yelokhovo Protopriest Alexander Ageykin.

Christianization of Rus' - the introduction of Christianity as state religion in Kievan Rus'. Traditionally, the event can be dated back to 988 and is considered the beginning of the official history of the Russian Church. Grand Prince of Kiev Vladimir Sviatoslavich the Great (с. 958 - 1015) was christened by the Church of Constantinople. The unity of faith with the religions of the ancient countries of Europe made the ancient Russian state part of world Christian society, bringing together Russia and Byzantium. The Christianization of the peoples of the future Russian Empire was the long process that took place over the next nine centuries.

The 1000th anniversary of the Christianization of Rus' in June 1988 was the first church celebration also to be marked by the state in all the decades of Soviet rule. This was a turning point in the relationship between church and state, as well as in the understanding of the church’s significance and place in the history of Russia. The same year saw a meeting between General Secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union Mikhail Gorbachev (b. 1931) and Patriarch Pimen (1910-1990), at which it was noted that the start of perestroika had made the church's involvement in the life of society possible and desirable. During last 25 years, many Orthodox monasteries and churches were opened, restored, rebuilt and revived.

_"There will be presented a photo report dedicated to the 1025th anniversary of the Christianization of Rus' and the 25th anniversary of the revival of church life. The celebration of the 1000th anniversary of the Christianization of Rus' (1988) was the starting point when the revival began",_ - said the Deputy Head of the Information Department of the Moscow Patriarchate Igor Meshchan.














pravmir









pravmir









pravmir









pravmir


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"1993. The first post-Soviet religious procession at Nevsky Avenue in St. Petersburg":* 








pravmir

*"The metochion of the Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius in Antarctica":*








pravmir

*"Velikoretsky religious procession":*








pravmir

*"1988. The all-night vigil and divine liturgy in the honour of the 1000th anniversary of the Christianization of Rus' at St. Vladimir's Cathedral in Kiev":*








pravmir

*"Monk":*








pravmir


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On September 20, 2013 this photo exhibition was renovated. The new photo gallery named "Bryansk Region: History and the Present" was dedicated to the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Bryansk Region from German Nazi invaders.*

Bryansk is a city and the administrative center of Bryansk Region, located 379 kilometres (235 miles) southwest of Moscow. The city of Bryansk was established in 985. In August–October 1941 the region was occupied by German Nazi troops. The city of Bryansk was occupied on October 6, 1941. From the first days of occupation, the struggle against the invaders took the character of a popular movement. In the Bryansk forests there were about 60.000 partisans from the guerrilla compounds of Sydir Kovpak (1887-1967), Alexey Fyodorov (1901-1989) and Alexander Saburov (1908-1974). It resulted in the destruction and burning of many towns and villages, affecting some 111.000 homes and many important industrial enterprises. On September 17, 1943, the troops of Soviet Army with the support of partisans liberated city of Bryansk. Nowadays this date is celebrated as City Day. After the liberation of territory of Bryansk Region (August–September 1943), extensive restoration work commenced.

Deputy Chief of Moscow Metro for Property and Land Relations and Communications Vladimir Pogonin and Deputy Governor of Bryansk Region Fyodor Kostyuchenko were initiators of this photo exhibition. Their idea was supported by Governor of Bryansk Region Nikolay Denin. There were presented 30 works from photo archives that illustrates all stages of the history of Bryansk - from Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945 till nowadays. The one of participants of project, Russian photographer Arkady Kurdikov, personally visited opening ceremony. He showed own works and told an story about each photo. At one of his portraits depicts Staff sergeant Ivan Lysenko (b. 1917) - a native of Bryansk Region who took part in the storming of Berlin Reichstag and personally raised Soviet flag at the 2nd floor of this building.

WWII veterans as well as officials and folk groups from Bryansk Region took part in the solemn opening ceremony. Deputy Chief of Moscow Metro for Property and Land Relations and Communications Vladimir Pogonin explained why this photo exhibition is so important for him - his father was in the first train which arrived into Bryansk soon after liberation of city from German Nazi occupiers.









metronews









bryansk









bryansk









metronews









metronews









mosmetro









mosmetro









metronews









metronews


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On November 13, 2013 the photo exhibition was replaced again. The new photo gallery is named "Moscow Police". Its opening was dedicated to the Day of Personnel of the Ministry of the Interior of the Russian Federation (November 10).*

The exhibition has been organized by the Moscow Metro and Main Department of the Ministry of Internal Affairs of the city of Moscow (or just Moscow City Police). There are presented 30 photos that illustrates work of all units of the Moscow Police such as Department of Internal Affairs at Moscow Metro, Special Purpose Mobile Unit (OMON), Main Directorate for Road Traffic Safety (GIBDD), cynological service, mounted police and others. Chief of Moscow Metro Ivan Besedin and Head of the Department of Regional Security in Moscow Alexander Mayorov participated in the opening ceremony.









vmdaily









vmdaily









inmsk









inmsk









inmsk









inmsk


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On January 22, 2013 was changed exterior of the special train named "Aquarelle". Nowadays this train is covered from outside by landscapes and still lifes that were created by People Artist of Russia Sergey Andriyaka.*

The "Aquarelle" train which known as a picture gallery on wheels operates on the Line 3 since June 1, 2007. Its first exposition was based on the paintings of People Artist of Russia Sergey Andriyaka (15 works) and his students (30 works). This exposition was replaced on May 13, 2009 by reproductions of the 35 aquarelles from the collection of Russian Museum in St. Petersburg. On May 12, 2010 the exposition was changed again. The third exposition was based on the 35 works from collection of the Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts in Moscow. The next exposition was presented in the night 14/15 May, 2011 during celebrations dedicated to the 76th anniversary of Moscow Metro. It was based on the works from collection of the regional Vyatka Art Museum named after Viktor Vasnetsov and Apollinary Vasnetsov in Kirov. On May 11, 2012 it was replaced with fifth exposition based on 35 aquarelle paintings from the famous Tretyakov Gallery in Moscow. On September 6, 2012 there was opened next exposition based on drawings and graphic works from collection of the Panorama Museum "Battle of Borodino". It was dedicated to the 200th anniversary of the Russian Victory over Napoleon's Grande Armée in the Patriotic War of 1812.

*September 6, 2012. The previous exterior of the special train "Aquarelle":*








Ridus

*January 22, 2013. The new exterior:*








crystallex









crystallex









crystallex









crystallex









crystallex









crystallex


----------



## AlekseyVT

crystallex









crystallex









crystallex









crystallex









crystallex









crystallex


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On May 14, 2013 at Metro station "Partizanskaya" ("Partisans"; Line 3; opened on January 18, 1944) was presented the new exposition of the special train "Aquarelle".*

The new exposition is based on works from collection of the Ryazan State Regional Art Museum named after Ivan Pozhalostin (founded in 1913). Change of the exposition was confined to the 78th anniversary of Moscow Metro (opened on May 15, 1935) and to the 100th anniversary of the founding of the Ryazan State Regional Art Museum named after Ivan Pozhalostin.

Deputy Chief of Moscow Metro for Property and Land Relations and Communications Vladimir Pogonin and Director of the Ryazan State Regional Art Museum Marina Kotova participated in a solemn ceremony of the startup of the train and spoke with an opening speeches. The exposition of the Ryazan State Regional Art Museum named after Ivan Pozhalostin is the seventh exposition in this unique train. Specially for the "Aquarelle" train, museum experts picked out 35 works of art, representing the most outstanding examples of the collection of Russian and Western European art. In the renewed train the passengers are have an opportunity to see the paintings and drawings of 17th – early 20th century: the works of Francesco Guardi (1712-1793), Alexey Venetsianov (1780-1847), Eugène Isabey (1803-1886), Nikolay Ivanov (1816-1891), Ivan Aivazovsky (1817-1900), Alexey Savrasov (1830-1897), Ivan Shishkin (1832-1898), Ilya Repin (1844-1930), Vladimir Makovsky (1846-1920), Vasily Surikov (1848-1916), Mikhail Vrubel (1856-1910), Isaak Levitan (1860-1900), Wassily Kandinsky (1866-1944), Nicholas Roerich (1874-1947), Boris Kustodiev (1878-1927) and other prominent artists.














m24









kkt62









m24









m24









kkt62


----------



## AlekseyVT

kkt62









kkt62









kkt62









kkt62









kkt62


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On June 14, 2013 the large fresco "Folk festival in Kiev" was reopened after restoration at Metro station "Kievskaya" ("Kiev"; Line 3; opened on April 5, 1953).*

"Kievskaya" ("Kiev"), named for the nearby Kiev Rail Terminal, is a station on the Line 3 of the Moscow Metro. It's located under Square of Kiev Rail Terminal, near the intersection of Kiev Street and 2nd Bryansk Lane, in the Dorogomilovo District, Western Administrative Okrug. From this station it's possible to transfer to Metro station "Kievskaya" ("Kiev"; opened on March 20, 1937) on the Line 4 and Metro station "Kievskaya" ("Kiev"; opened on March 14, 1954) on the Ring Line 5. For half a century "Kievskaya" was the western terminus of the Line 3, yet the 2003 extension to Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"; opened on May 6, 2003) prevented the record from being established further.

It's interesting that in the 1950s all designs for new Metro stations were presented for approval to the Moscow Party Committee. Nikita Khrushchev (who was then first secretary of the Communist Party, but had a particular interest in the Ukraine) did not like the design of Metro station "Kievskaya" (Line 3), which he thought did not "express the Ukraine", but it was approved nevertheless.

The architects of station were L. Lilye, V. Litvinov, M. Markovsky and V. Dobrokovsky. "Kievskaya" is a deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type (depth - 38 m). Opened on April 5, 1953, it is lavishly decorated in the quasi-baroque style that predominated in the early 1950s. The track walls are faced with white Ural marble "Koelga". Light comes from a row of hexagonal chandeliers. The floor is paved with grey Yantsevo granite. The square pylons are faced with white Ural marble "Koelga" and elaborately patterned ceramic tile with Ukranian pattern. The plastered ceiling is decorated with a series of frescoes by various artists depicting life in Ukraine. On the platform side the pylons bear frescoes with flowers. A large fresco at the western end of the platform commemorates the 300th anniversary of the reunification of Russia and Ukraine as a result of the Treaty of Pereyaslav (January 18, 1654). It depicts celebration of people in the Ukrainian national costumes near the Monument to Hetman Bohdan Khmelnytsky (c. 1595–1657) at the St. Sophia Square in Kiev.

At the morning on October 2, 2010, as a result of leakage of groundwaters and bad waterproofing, there collapsed large part (about 10 sq.m.) of fresco at the western end of platform. It took about 2.5 years to restore it. The wide-ranged restoration process took almost 1.5 years. The specialists began with soil compaction and repairing of water- and metalproofing layers. Afterwards they were joined by experts from LLC "Tvorcheskiye masterskie (creative workshops) "Kitezh", who were also involved into restoration works at Metro stations "Mayakovskaya" and "Novoslobodskaya". The representatives of "Moskomnasledie" (Moscow Cultural Heritage Department) controlled the whole process. During restoration works, it was discovered that original fresco was previously restored not once. In order to simplify work, previous restorators either changed or cleaned some details at the fresco (for example, the original pink colour of the dress of little girl at front row was replaced with red colour, the figure of old man at back row was cleaned, etc). As a result, the picture became some different from original image. During recent restoration works, the original picture was restored.

There are also plans for restoration of all remaining 48 picturesque frescoes at Metro station "Kievskaya". The frescoes are to be cleaned, the soil and the painting layer is to be compacted and the cracks are to be plastered. Specialists are going to restore the lost fragments and fretwork.

*1950s. The original image:*








keetezh

*February 25, 2008. The large fresco "Folk festival in Kiev" at the western end of platform:*








Битцевский панк

*February 21, 2010. Metro station "Kievskaya":*








Битцевский панк

*October 4, 2010. The damaged fresco was hidden behind the false wall:*








alex_avr


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 11, 2010. The damaged fresco:*








Vlad

*January 10, 2011:*








moya-moskva









moya-moskva









moya-moskva









moya-moskva









moya-moskva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 10, 2012. The restoration of fresco in the creative workshops "Kitezh":*








keetezh

*April 2, 2013. The restoration of fresco in the creative workshops "Kitezh":*








ru-metro









ru-metro









ru-metro


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 14, 2013. The reopening of fresco after restoration:*








ru-metro

*July 24, 2013:*








moya-moskva









moya-moskva









moya-moskva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*On January 27, 2013, on the 69th anniversary of the lifting of the Siege of Leningrad of 1941-1944, there was opened memorial desk dedicated to great Russian mosaicist Vladimir Frolov (1874-1942) at Metro station "Novokuznetskaya" (Line 2; opened on November 20, 1943).*

"Novokuznetskaya" is a Moscow Metro station on the Line 2. The station is located near the intersection of Pyatnitskaya Street and St. Clement Lane, in the Zamoskvorechye District, Central Administrative Okrug. It's named after Novokuznetskaya Street (New Blacksmith Street) which located nearby. Construction of the station began shortly after the launch of the second stage in 1938. The station was opened on November 20, 1943. Later in 1970 the platform was lengthened. This part is in a more modern style than the rest of the station.

"Novokuznetskaya" is a deep-level three-vaulted station of the pylon type (depth - 37.5 m). Its ground-level vestibule is located between Pyatnitskaya Street and New Blacksmith Street, north of its intersections with St. Clement Lane. The ground-level vestibule is a massive rotunda with colonnade round the whole perimeter and a flattish dome. It was designed by Vladimir Gelfreich and Igor Rozhin (who won Stalin Prize of 1st class for their design) with the participation of L. Shagurina and G. Tosunov. The ground-level ticket hall is faced with grey Ufaley marble and adorned by bas-reliefs (sculptor - Georgy Motovilov). The flattish dome decorated on the inside with the "Parade of athletes" mosaic by Vladimir Frolov.

The architects of station were Ivan Taranov and Nadezhda Bykova (married couple). The station honors the Soviet fighting men with its heavy ornamentation. The main architectural accent was on the archways between the supports, which are not usually the object of much attention in pylon-type construction. They were given powerful portals of Prokhoro-Balandinsky marble, which lend the squat archways a heightened solemnity. Massive marble benches with high backs and consol armrests were placed on either side of them. These benches appeared at the station by the suggestion of Ivan Zholtovsky, who was consultant of architects. The benches lining the platform were made from white Ural marble, although some myth-makers sure that these benches were made from Carrara marble and were removed from the Cathedral of Christ the Saviour before it was demolished on December 5, 1931. Niches of pylons beyond the benches are lined with original pink Armenian marble. The pylons are decorated with bas-reliefs running along the base of the ceiling depicting the soldiers of the Red Army in combat (sculptors - Alexey Zelensky, Nikolay Tomsky, Saul Rabinovich and Nikolay Shtamm). Here are represented soldiers and officers of different branches of combat arms - communication specialists, pilots, tankers, infantrymen, mariners, cavalrymen. All of them either are planning operations or go into attack, but no one is retreating. They alternate with distinguished service Orders of the Great Patriotic War.

From the side platforms pink and white marble pylons are decorated with cast-bronze portraits of Russian war heroes - Alexander Nevsky (с. 1220-1263), Dmitry Donskoy (1350-1389), Kuzma Minin (? - 1616), Dmitry Pozharsky (1577-1642), Alexander Suvorov (1730-1800) and Mikhail Kutuzov (1745-1813). While the marble pylons from the side platforms are decorated with cast-bronze portraits of historical Russian heroes, the walls of the central hall have similar bronze shields with flags and an inscription dedicated to the defenders of USSR.

The longitudinal axis is emphasised by the line of bronze standart lamps in the middle of hall. Bronze floor lamps, long since replaced with more up-to-date lighting in other Metro stations, still give "Novokuznetskaya" an atmosphere of brooding shadow. The racks and stands of floor lamps are decorated with dark patterned Almalyk limestone from Uzbekistan and red Shrosha limestone from Georgia. The mosaic floor of station is lined with white Prokhoro-Balandinsky marble with inserts from dark-grey Karkodinsky marble from Ural Region and black Horvirapsky marble from Armenia. Next year after opening, in 1944, there was added marble mosaic panel in the end of central hall (artist - B. Pokrovsky). The main theme of this mosaic panel - "The front and rear in our country are united in a single fighting camp". At the right side of panel are depicted the soldiers of Red Army, at the left side - workers of Rear Services. On January 3, 1971 there was opened new transfer station "Novokuznetskaya", that now is "Tretyakovskaya" (Line 6), and this mosaic was moved on few metres, to the transfer passage.

The vault of station "Novokuznetskaya" was decorated at same style like a vault of Valerius' Tomb in Rome. Its decorations includes six hexagonal ceiling mosaics (another one has been installed on the ceiling of ground-level vestibule of station) that were made from sketches of the renowned painter Alexander Deyneka. This smalt magic was assembled almost blindly in a cold wet basement at the light of a self-made lamp that smoked badly burning precious kerosene. Under the blind sky of the besieged Leningrad. At the most terrible time - in winter 1941/1942. Smallish and not really outstanding panels were assembled by the most prominent Russian mosaicist Vladimir Frolov. Passangers of the Metro could already enjoy his work: it's his airplane wings blazing in the sky of "Mayakovskaya".

*Vladimir Frolov* was a great Russian author and mosaicist, a son of artist Alexander Frolov. He was born in 1874 at St. Petersburg and lived in this city during all period of own life. The first Russian private workshop of mosaic art was founded by his grandfather and father in 1890. In 1893 Vladimir Frolov joined to family business, in 1900 he became head of workshop. The major work of Frolov's workshop was the decoration of the Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood that was built in 1883-1907 on the site where Russian Emperor Alexander II (1818-1881) was assassinated. This famous church was almost entirely decorated by the Frolov's workshop in 1895-1907. The Church contains over 7500 square metres of mosaics - according to its restorers, more than any other church in the world. Apart from it, Frolov's workshop took part in the decoration of churches as well as apartment houses and mansions in St. Petersburg, Moscow and other cities.

In 1918, after October Revolution, Frolov's workshop was closed. The mosaic as "religious art" was outlawed. Frolov couldn't continue to make mosaic works for 10 years. However, in 1929 he was invited by great Russian architect Alexey Shchusev (1873-1949) for mosaic decoration of Lenin's Mausoleum (1929-1930) at Red Square in Moscow. In 1929, according to decree of Leningrad Council, Vladimir Frolov was forced to move from own apartment into devastated mosaic workshop of the Academy of Arts where he created his last works. Under his leadership, mosaic workshop was raised on new level. The most famous Frolov's works of the Soviet period became mosaic panels for Metro station "Mayakovskaya" ("Vladimir Mayakovsky"; Line 2; opened on September 11, 1938) - the iconic station of Moscow Metro. The 35 ceiling mosaics (including one lost) were created by Vladimir Frolov in cooperation with great Russian painter Alexander Deyneka (1899-1969) with the theme "24-Hour Soviet Sky". A passenger can look up and see the bright Soviet future right above him. It was Frolov who chose Deyneka with his airplanes out of the candidates, proposed by great Russian architect Alexey Dushkin (1904-1977). Dushkin proposed five or six contemporary artists, went with them to the mosaic workshop in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg). He wanted to consult Frolov who wasn't only a brilliant mosaicist, but he was related to powerful Russian artistic dynasties, such as Benois and Lanceray and was married to a Benois. 

Before beginning of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945, Vladimir Frolov and his colleagues started to work on the mosaic panels for another Moscow Metro station. Of course, after "Mayakovskaya", it could have become routine work, but it turned out fatal. On June 22, 1941 Nazi troops invaded into Soviet Union. Life in Moscow was rough, but that couldn't compare to living in besieged Leningrad. The city was completely cut off from the rest of the country, the winters were freezing (especially in 1941), but the worst thing was hunger. Everything the people of Leningrad got was 125 grams of rye bread a day! The huge windows of the mosaic workshop of the Academy of Arts in Leningrad were smashed in during air rads and boarded up. It was dark and cold. No warmer than 7 degrees in November. People felt physically exhausted. Only three craftsmen were left in workshop with Frolov. Then he was left alone but continued to work like mad on his mosaic panels. The mosaic workshop had one of the richest collections of smalt in the world – more than 18 thousand tones. To add just one little fragment, a piece of the mosaic for a panel that includes thousands of them, it should be first chipped from a large piece of smalt with a hammer that weighs over 1 kg. And so on, not to speak about color selection. In the dark. All shades have names, but also numbers. Vladimir Frolov knew the shade numbers perfectly. It certainly made the work easier. It's can imagine how slowly the process went on: with frozen hands, in a subconscious state, having nothing to eat, in the cold, and so on... He worked extremely slowly. The work become a sense of his life in these terrible times. Back in August 1941, Frolov asked the city authorities to evacuate his smalt collection. But they evacuated neither the smalt nor Frolov. Then, in December 1941, Frolov asked the city administration as to provide him with 15 liters of kerosene to light his workshop and continue work. 15 liters of kerosene for 18.000 shades of smalt! 

In January 1942 all the panels for the Moscow were ready. He completed his last mission and could leave with a clear conscience. On February 3, 1942, the great mosaicist Academician Frolov died. May be that he passed out because he finished his work and sent out the packages. Vladimir Frolov was buried on the Smolensk Cemetery of the Decembrists Island at St. Petersburg near the great Russian illustrator and stage designer Ivan Bilibin (1876-1942), in the mass grave of professors of the Academy of Arts that starved during the Siege of Leningrad. 

The mosaics were taken out of Leningrad over Lake Ladoga. In August 1943, the last mosaics by Frolov brought from the besieged Leningrad were installed on the ceiling of Metro station "Novokuznetskaya". Architect of "Novokuznetskaya", Nadezhda Bykova, didn't want to see those mosaics at this station, but she didn't have time to prevent this decision. They look out of place there, because they were actually made for another station - "Paveletskaya" ("Pavelets"; Line 2; opened on November 20, 1943), designed by the brothers Vesnin. The stations were designed before the war and built in the war time. Structures of "Paveletskaya" were lost in occupied Dnipropetrovsk, and they made a new project without mosaics. No one expected to get them from the besieged Leningrad. The flying trains and noisy tractors found a shelter at the cozy and quiet "Novokuzneskaya". All six compositions illustrate people working in peacetime. They are arranged on the same principle as the mosaics at Metro station "Mayakovskaya", replacing the sky concealed by tons of earth overhead. 

Prior to 2000s, the story of Vladimir Frolov was famous only to specialists. However, it became widely known after releasing of documentary film "Soviet Empire. Part 11: Metro" (2009) by Yelizaveta Listova. After that, then-Chief of Moscow Metro Dmitry Gayev and then-Governor of St. Petersburg Valentina Matvienko promised to open memorial desk to Vladimir Frolov at Metro station "Novokuznetskaya". It was made at mosaic workshop of the Academy of Arts where Frolov worked until his death. This memorial desk was ready in 2010, but it was closed by the box with scheme of Moscow Metro. There were plans to open it in May 2010 (to commemorate 65th anniversary of the Soviet Victory in WWII) with participation of Dmitry Gayev and Yelizaveta Listova, but these plans were not realized. Finally, memorial desk was opened on January 27, 2013, on the 69th anniversary of the lifting of the Siege of Leningrad of 1941-1944. There depicted mosaic portrait of Vladimir Frolov and lights of projectors of the Air Defense near the Peter and Paul Fortress in St. Petersburg.

*The documentary film "Soviet Empire. Part 11: Metro" (2009, author - Yelizaveta Listova):*






*TV report about Vladimir Frolov (April 19, 2009):*





*February 2, 2013. Metro station "Novokuznetskaya":*








dr-kitaetsc

*The mosaic panels at Metro station "Novokuznetskaya". Looking at these mosaics, it's impossible to guess where, when and in what conditions they were made.*

*1) "Gardeners":*








deineka

*2) "Steelworkers":*








deineka

*3) "Mechanical engineers":*








deineka

*4) "Builders":*








deineka

*5) "Aviators":*








deineka

*6) "Skiers":*








deineka

*7) Seventh mosaic panel - "Parade of athletes" has been installed at the dome of ground-level vestibule of station:*








deineka

*The mosaic portrait of Vladimir Frolov (1874-1942) at the memorial desk:*








Вадим М

*"At this station are placed mosaics that were made in besieged Leningrad at the mosaic workshop of the All-Russian Academy of Arts under leadership of Professor Vladimir Alexandrovich Frolov":*








sadalskij


----------



## AlekseyVT

*In the end of year in Moscow Metro were realized some projects dedicated to the coming 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi that will be open on February 7, 2014.*

On October 9, 2013 the part of the Moscow stage of 2014 Winter Olympics torch relay was held in Moscow Metro. The blind Russian-Georgian popular singer and Ambassador of "Sochi 2014" Diana Gurtskaya and Metro train driver Andrey Ulyanov (who received the Order For Merit to the Fatherland of 2nd class for saving passengers' lives when a section of tunnel fell onto a Metro train on March 19, 2006) were torchbearers in the Moscow Metro. The Olympic flame was carried in the special lamp on the Line 3 from Metro station "Slavyansky Bulvar" ("Slavic Boulevard"; opened on September 7, 2008) to neighboring Metro station "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"; opened on May 6, 2003) - the deepest Metro station in Moscow. The keepers of Olympic flame were greeted by the workers of Moscow Metro. Acting Head of the Moscow Metro Alexander Yershov and Diana Gurtskaya made a welcome speech and wished Russian athletes the most striking and memorable victories in the upcoming Olympic and Paralympic Games. "With unabashed joy we note the fact that one of the first stops of this amazing journey of the Olympic Flame across the illimitable spaces of Russia is in the Moscow Metro. Now the Olympic Flame is at the depth of 84 meters! This is the deepest point in Moscow that anybody could freely visit!" - said Alexander Yershov in his speech. After the meeting on Metro station "Park Pobedy", which was one of the closing stages of the Moscow Relay, the Olympic flame continued its journey to the capital of the 2014 Winter Olympics.














Sochi2014









Sochi2014









Mosmetro









Metronews









Metronews









Metronews









Mosmetro









Metronews


----------



## AlekseyVT

*A unique vending machine that provided a free single ticket for 30 squats during two minutes operated at Metro station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition"; Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005) within one month - since November 8 till December 4, 2013.*

Giving 30 squats was an alternative to paying 30 Russian rubles (~ 0.9 USD) for a single Metro ticket. According to the Russian Olympic Committee's press release, the number of squats was counted with the help of "a specially designed device". Passengers had two minutes to perform the deep-knee bends in front of a special machine that can tell if they're assuming the correct position. The squat-operated ticket machine was located right next to the electronic vending machines at Metro station "Vystavochnaya".

The launch ceremony was attended by three-time Olympic Champion (2000, 2004) in Synchro Swimming and member of the Presidium of the Presidential Council for Physical Culture and Sport Mariya Kiselyova (born 1974). The first passengers who tested new machine were four-time Olympic Champion (1996, 2000) in Artistic Gymnastics Alexey Nemov (born 1976) who failed his attempt  and two-time Olympic Champion (2000) in Artistic Gymnastics Yelena Zamolodchikova (born 1982) - she was successful kay:

The unusual machine was part of the nationwide project, "The Olympic Changes", which aims to promote bringing elements of sport into citizens' ordinary life ahead of the 2014 Winter Olympics in February. "We wanted to show that the Olympic Games is not just an international competition that people watch on TV, but that it is also about getting everyone involved in a sporting lifestyle", Alexander Zhukov, President of the Russian Olympic Committee, told Russian state news agency "RIA-Novosti", according to the "Wall Street Journal". The task wasn't as simple as it might seem, according to some people who dared to try it out. "It was hard at first but I managed it", Lyudmila, a young woman who tested the machine, told AFP. "Two minutes is enough time". 

During the first day of action, this vending machine "sold" 500 Metro tickets. The option for squat payment was available until December 4, 2013.




















svpressa









advertology









uralweb









RG









uralweb


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Finally, in the end of last year, the one of new 81-760/761 trains (also known as "Oka") was decorated in the style of coming Olympics. This renewed "Olympic" train started to operate on the Line 9 since December 31, 2013. Probably, in 2014, the one or few more Metro trains will be also decorated in same way.*






*Janaury 1, 2014:*








Mungojerrie

*Janaury 2, 2014:*








Игорь Пригорный

*Janaury 3, 2014:*








Игорь Пригорный

*Janaury 3, 2014:*








Leo pchel

*Janaury 3, 2014:*








Leo pchel

*Janaury 3, 2014:*








Leo pchel

*Janaury 4, 2014:*








Андрей Рябицев

*Janaury 4, 2014:*








Рома Антипов









Leo pchel


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FURTHER DEVELOPMENT - 2014:*

As I wrote earlier, the pace of the construction of the new Metro stations in Moscow greatly increased after appointment of a new Mayor Sergey Sobyanin on October 21, 2010. He has served as Mayor of Moscow from October 2010 to June 5, 2013, and was re-elected Mayor as a result of city election on September 8, 2013 with 51.37% of the vote in the first round. As the Mayor of Moscow, Sobyanin has gradually relaxed the massive construction projects of his predecessor (Yury Luzhkov), for which he has won acclaim for the "most sane piece of city planning in years".

The extension of Moscow Metro network and general development of urban transport become one of the main purposes of the Sobyanin's program. Sergey Sobyanin refused to finance the Luzhkov's project - The Fourth Ring Road (beltway, which was planned to be built between Third Ring Road and Moscow Automobile Ring Road). Therefore, funding for construction of Moscow Metro was increased almost in four times. At the present time, there ongoing Metro construction and preparation works in the several districts of the city. City officials have promised that 70 new Metro stations will be built by 2020 while total length of Moscow Metro lines will be increased almost in 1.5 times and will reach mark of 442 km.

However, last year were clearly revealed shortcomings of this program. The matter is that construction companies with large experience of work (such as Moscow "Metrostroy" company) have no enough staff and technics for the work at all planned construction sites. As a result, the construction companies from other Russian cities and foreign countries (who don't have necessary work in own cities) got possibility to work in Moscow. As a rule, the quality of their work is lower comparing with construction companies with long history. Wanting to meet deadlines, newcomers are tended to skimp on the quality of construction. Sometimes, it lead to sad results.

The such sad accident happened on July 8, 2013 during southeastern extension of the Line 7 when portion of future tunnels was damaged due to quicksands. For that reason, construction company - "Bamtunnelstroy" with headquarters in the Siberian city of Krasnoyarsk - was forced to spend a lot of money for elimination consequences of this accident. As a result, two new Metro stations were opened on November 9, 2013 with few uncompleted exits. Due to such financial losses, it's unclear when will be resumed construction of Metro station "Kotelniki" (Line 7) and future Kozhukhovskaya Line - "Bamtunnelstroy" received orders on its construction.

Also, in 2013 there were plans to open two new Metro segments - the northwestern extension of the Butovskaya Line 12 (with two new stations) and first segment of the planned Solntsevsky Radius (with two stations). However, construction companies were unable to open these segments before New Year, and its opening was rescheduled for 2014. So, according to my predictions, there will be opened six new Moscow Metro stations in 2014, including 4 Metro stations which will be opened in coming weeks.

*In general, the following segments and stations are planned to be opened this year:*
*1) The opening of the first segment of the planned Solntsevsky Radius with two Metro stations;*
*2) The northwestern extension of the Butovskaya Line 12 (also known as Butovskaya Light Metro Line L1) with two new Metro stations;*
*3) The opening of "ghost" Metro station "Spartak" on the Line 7;*
*4) The southwestern extension of the Line 1 with new Metro station "Troparyovo":*








Yury Gridchin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SOLNTSEVSKY RADIUS*

*In 2014 there will be opened 2.47-km long segment between Metro stations "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center") and "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"). It will be first segment of the planned Solntsevsky Radius. Of course, during first two years after its opening, the passenger traffic at Solntsevsky Radius will be low because it will be consist only of two stations, and the trains will be operate at this segment by "shuttle" traffic with long time intervals (about 15 minutes). However, already in the end of 2015, Solntsevsky Radius is planned to be extended southwest with three new Metro stations. After further extensions, passenger traffic at Solntsevsky Radius will be grow, and it will be very demanded for Muscovites. The main purpose is to extend Solntsevsky Radius into remote and highly populated Moscow districts - Solntsevo (population: 116.149 inhabitants in 2010) and Novo-Peredelkino (population: 115.536 inhabitants in 2010). Some later, after the opening of three new Metro stations in the central part of Moscow, Solntsevsky Radius is planned to be linked with existing Kalininskaya Line 8, and new Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line is planned to be formed.*

Solntsevo is a district in Western Administrative Okrug of Moscow, Russia. In 17th century there was village of Sukovo at this place. In beginning of 20th century this village and neighboring area became popular place for summer leisure. Solntsevo was established on September 26, 1938 as a cottage settlement near this village and was named after the Russian word for Sun ("solntse"). In post-WWII years there began mass construction of living houses in the Solntsevo settlement. On February 23, 1971 Solntsevo became separate town in Moscow Region. Its population continued to grow, and on May 10, 1984 Solntsevo was included into Moscow boundaries. The number of inhabitants increased from 91 thousand people in 1984 to 160 thousand people in 1990. On September 12, 1991 Solntsevo District became part of the Western Administrative Okrug of Moscow, and was divided into three municipal okrugs: Solntsevo, Novo-Peredelkino and Vnukovo. These three municipal okrugs got status of the districts of Moscow on July 5, 1995.

*KALININSKO-SOLNTSEVSKAYA LINE*

Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line is a future Moscow Metro line that will see the expansion of the Metro to the Solntsevo District in Moscow.

*First project - radius*

Historically, most of the today's Western Administrative District became part of Moscow only in 1960, while the district of Solntsevo, which is located beyond Moscow Automobile Ring Road beltway (MKAD) was added in 1984 and redeveloped as a typical bedroom rayon (residential district). The Moscow Metro since the completion of the Frunzensky and Filyovsky radii in the mid-1960s, left a vast region which has called for an additional metro radius since the 1971 general plan of Moscow.

The original plan proposed to utilise the Line 3 by turning from its western terminus at Metro station "Kievskaya" to the southwest and continuing along the Michurin Avenue all the way into Solntsevo. Moreover in doing so the Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya Line 3 would cease to exist, as the planned Perovsky Radius would dock with "Arbatskaya", and the deep 1953 section of the line would join the new Kievsko-Perovskaya Line, whilst the historic "Aleksandrovsky Sad" - "Ploshchad Revolyutsii" service would restart creating a new Filyovsko-Izmaylovskaya Line.

However this plan was never realised, partly because the Moscow Metro was required in other districts, partly because the Filyovskaya Line 4's construction was such that prevented a high-speed operation due to the vast amount of surface sections.

*Second project - chord*

In 1984 Solntsevo became part of Moscow, and the adjacent districts within MKAD were becoming over-loading the existing service. Simultaneously Moscow's Urban Rapid-Transit planning body - "Metrogiprotrans" was continuing to debate whether it was suitable of splitting the Line 3 and the whole classical ring-radial layout of the Metro. Owing to the disadvantages of the over-congested centre, initially in 1984 engineer Ivan Bordukov published an article in "Pravda" newspaper where he proposed a set of chordial and semi-chordial lines that would bypass the city centre and the Ring Line, or at least have some of the transfers outside the ring, which applies to the latter group and the Lyublinskaya Line 10 was to result of this.

Eventually "Metrogiprotrans" welcomed the idea, and suggested a set of four chordial lines that would appear as standard radii but instead of passing through Ring Line would pass instead outside the city centre. Not only would this relieve main congestion zones by offering passengers a second transfer contour, the project also solved one of Moscow's most oldest pending plans the second ring, as the chords would naturally form one, and a ring service could be organised.

For Solntsevo was placed at the end of a Solntsevo-Mytishchinskaya Line, which would begin in the adjacent to Moscow city of Mytishchi in the northeast, follow the Yaroslavl Highway until docking with "VDNKh" with a cross-platform transfer, and then wrap around the city centre on a northwestern edge: "Maryina Roshcha", "Dynamo", "Begovaya", "Moscow-City" and finally "Park Pobedy", after which it would resume its previous path and continue all the way to Solntsevo, and then beyond it to Vnukovo International Airport.

The chord was planned to be the second order after the Stroginsko-Biryulyovskaya one was to be opened in the mid-1990s. However the Soviet Union collapsed before any of those projects could be realised.

*Third Project - Light Metro*

The dissolution of the Soviet Union brought severe financial trouble to the Metro, and the Metro administration to reality that it would never have the means to construct such major sections as the chordial lines. As an alternative in the late-1990s "Metrogiprotrans" proposed a set of Light Metro lines to rayons located beyond MKAD. Thus in 2001-2003 the Butovskaya Light Metro Line was built and opened. Although the novelty of the idea was initially welcomed soon the designs drawbacks became all the more apparent, and one by one other Light Metro projects: Kosino, and Zhulebino were cancelled in favour of a conventional one station extension beyond MKAD. The Solntsevo Light Metro Line however, was to be the second Light Metro to be launched after the Butovskaya Light Metro Line, continued to be drawn on most Moscow Metro maps.

The light Metro line was to begin at the existing terminus of the Line 1, "Yugo-Zapadnaya" ("South-Western"), where an underground station transfer would be organised. It would then turn northwest until reaching the Michurin Avenue and then follow it into Solntsevo in total containing seven stations: "Nikulinskaya", "Olimpiyskaya Derevnya" ("Olympic Village"), "Vostryakovo", "Tereshkovo", "Solntsevo", "Borovskoye Shosse" ("Borovsk Highway") and "Novoperedelkino", with a planned extension to Vnukovo International Airport afterwards.

Initially it was planned for construction to begin in 2004, but the rising problems of the Butovskaya Light Metro Line made Moscow planners rethink the idea, and in 2005 the plan was remodelled and two stations "Nikulinskaya" and "Vostryakovo" were removed from the project, but the start of construction was continuously put off 2009 in 2006, 2012 in 2007 and in 2008 the project was cancelled altogether.

*Сurrent project*

By the mid-2000s Moscow Metro was faced with two realities, the first was that financial situation has drastically improved, many of the long standing projects could now be completed. The second one was the drastic rise in passenger traffic, meant that the existing radii (where most of the congestion takes place) would already be filled to the brink, and adding Solntsevo's passengers to the Line 1 would not be wise, as its central facilities are the oldest in the system and might not handle the additional load. So in 2008 Moscow Metro published a new revised general plan which effectively returned most of the 1980s chordial projects. The new Solnstevskaya Line would begin at "Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park"), which was initially envisioned as a future transfer between the Mitinsko-Biryulyovskaya and the same Solntsevsko-Mytishcinskaya chords, and then continue south with five stations: "Minskaya" ("Minsk"), "Lomonosovsky Prospekt" ("Lomonosov Avenue"), "Ramenki", "Michurinsky Prospekt" ("Michurin Avenue") and "Ochakovo". Afterwards it is likely will have two Metro stations in Solntsevo itself, two Metro stations in Novo-Peredelkino District and one Metro station in Vnukovskoye Settlement of the Novomoskovsky Administrative Okrug (so-called "new Moscow").

*The project of the first segment of the planned Solntsevsky Radius:*








Link

*Red line - the first segment of the planned Solntsevsky Radius:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"DELOVOY TSENTR"*

"Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Center") is a future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It's situated near International Business Center, in the Presnensky District, Central Administrative Okrug.

The station is named for the nearby Moscow International Business Center. Moscow International Business Center, also referred to as "Moscow-City" is a commercial district in central Moscow. Located near the Third Ring Road in the Presnensky District of western Moscow, the "Moscow-City" area is currently under development. The Moscow IBC is expected to become the first zone in Russia to combine business activity, living space and entertainment in one single development. The Moscow government first conceived the project in 1992. An estimated 250.000–300.000 people will be working, living, or visiting the complex at any given time. In order to manage the project a public company CITY was created in 1992 which is responsible for overseeing the initial creation and development of "Moscow-City" as well as its subsequent exploitation. CITY is also a general contractor and both landlord and lessor. Overall responsibility for the architectural planning and design of "Moscow-City" belongs to the architectural studio No. 6, which is a part of the large Moscow practice "Mosproject-2" named after Mikhail Posokhin. This group, headed by Gennady Sirota, who is officially the Chief Architect of "Moscow-City", is in charge of overseeing the design of the complex as a whole and agreeing the details of individual projects. Each and every building lot has its own investor and architect. The construction of the Moscow IBC is taking place on the Presnenskaya Embankment of the Moscow-River approximately 4 kilometres west of Red Square, and just east of the Third Ring Road. The project occupies an area of 60 hectares, the territory chosen being the only area in central Moscow that can accommodate such a project. Before construction began, the area represented an old stone quarry where most of the buildings were old factories and industrial complexes that had been closed or abandoned. The total cost of the project is estimated at $12 billion. 

The "City of Capitals" complex, symbolizing Moscow and St. Petersburg, is located on plot 9. The tower "Moscow" (height - 301.6 m) has become the first super-tall skyscraper in Europe (built in 2005-2009). "Eurasia Tower" (built in 2007-2013) is a 308.9 m tall skyscraper where will house offices, apartments, a hotel, and other entertainment. "Mercury City Tower" (built in 2007-2013) is a 75-storey skyscraper in Moscow. The building topped-out at 338.8 metres on November 1, 2012, overtaking London's "The Shard" (height - 310 m, built in 2009-2012) as Europe's tallest building. This year, "South Tower" of OKO complex is planned to become Europe's tallest building (height - 352 m; construction started in 2011, it's planned to be completed in 2014). The next Europe's tallest building is expected to be "Federation Tower", at the height of 448 metres (construction started in 2003 and planned to be completed in 2015).

*August 12, 2013. Moscow International Business Center:*








Sergey Alimov

*December 26, 2013:*








James Lam

*December 27, 2013:*








James Lam

*December 29, 2013:*








James Lam


----------



## AlekseyVT

"Delovoy Tsentr" will be part of transfer complex consisting of three Metro stations. Structurally, all three stations were built in 1999-2004. On September 10, 2005 there was opened Metro station of the Line 4, which called "Delovoy Tsentr" ("Business Centre") before June 1, 2009. On June 3, 2008 the city government issued decree to rename the station to "Vystavochnaya" in the order to use name of "Delovoy Tsentr" for the future transfer station of the Line 8. Moscow Metro was granted a 1-year transition period to effect the change in names. The station is named after exhibition complex "Expocenter" which located nearby. "Vystavochnaya" will only be the first station in a future three station transfer complex involving a transfer between the Third Interchange Contour and the Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya (currently Kalininskaya) Line 8. Both of the new stations are structurally completed, but presently are unopened.

"Delovoy Tsentr" is a shallow three-vaulted station of column type (depth - 22.5 metres). The station is built on two levels, with the platform on the lower level. The upper level consists of two walkways which span the length of the platform. The two rows of columns span both levels and are clad in stainless steel. The walls are faced with white marble. The tracks are placed on special springs for reducing of vibration from coming trains. The floor is paved with grey and black granite. The station has two underground vestibules that connected with platform by 12 escalators and elevator made by "ThyssenKrupp AG". The western vestibule will have exit at territory of "AFIMALL City" retail and entertainment complex. The eastern vestibule will be connected with northern vestibule of transfer Metro station "Vystavochnaya".

The preparation works for construction of two tunnels from Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr" in direction to "Park Pobedy" were started in January 2012. The construction of the 1.89-km long left tunnel between these Metro stations began in the end of December 2012 with using of TBM "Sofiya" ("Robbins") - it was finished on October 31, 2013. On December 26, 2013 Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin visited this station, all facing works were mainly completed before New Year. The station is planned to be opened in January 2014. Within about two years, there will be operate shuttle trains at this segment. Within few months after opening, shuttle three-car "Rusich" trains will be operate only in the left tunnel between Metro stations "Delovoy Tsentr" and "Park Pobedy".

On April 24, 2013 there began construction of the right tunnel with using of TBM "Viktoriya" ("Robbins") - it planned to be finished in mid-February 2014. The operation of shuttle three-car "Rusich" trains in right tunnel is planned to be launched in the second half of 2014. After planned southwestern extension of the Solntsevsky Radius in the end of 2015, shuttle traffic will be cancelled and there will be operate five-car "Rusich" trains in both tunnels.














Link









Link









Link









Link









Link

*October 27, 2013. The future transfer Metro station "Vystavochnaya" ("Exhibition"; Line 4; opened on September 10, 2005):*








alex_avr


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 26, 2013. The visit of Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin at future Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr":*





*December 28, 2013. The construction of Metro station "Delovoy Tsentr":*








igor









igor

*December 25, 2013:*








Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link









Link









Link









Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"PARK POBEDY"*

"Park Pobedy" ("Victory Park") is a name of the station on the Line 4 and future station of the planned Kalininsko-Solntsevskaya Line 8 of the Moscow Metro. It's situated near Kutuzov Avenue, Barclay Street and General Yermolov Street, in the Dorogomilovo District, Western Administrative Okrug. The station on the Line 4 was opened on May 6, 2003, on the eve of 58th anniversary of Great Soviet Victory in WWII. In 2014, it will be fifth station within the Moscow Metro network providing cross-platform interchange - besides "Kitay-gorod" (Line 6/7), "Tretyakovskaya" (Line 6/8), "Kashirskaya" (Line 2/11) and "Kuntsevskaya" (Line 3/4).

The station is named for the nearby Victory Park. This park was opened on Poklonnaya Hill on May 9, 1995 to the 50th anniversary of Great Soviet Victory in WWII. Poklonnaya Hill (literally "bow-down hill"; metaphorically "Worshipful Submission Hill"') is, at 171.5 metres, one of the highest spots in Moscow. Its two summits used to be separated by the Setun River, until one of the summits was razed in 1987. Since 1936, the area has been part of Moscow and now contains the Victory Park with many tanks and other vehicles used in the Second World War on display. Historically, the hill had great strategic importance, as it commanded the best view of the Russian capital. Its name is derived from the Russian for "to bow down", as everyone approaching the capital from the west was expected to do homage here. On September 14, 1812, it was the spot where Napoléon in vain expected the symbolic keys to the Moscow Kremlin to be brought to him by Russians. In the 1960s, the Soviet authorities decided to put the area to use as an open-air museum dedicated to the Great Russian Victory over Napoléon's Grande Armée. The New Triumphal Arch, erected in wood in 1814 and in marble in 1829-1834 to a design by great Russian architect Joseph Bové (1784-1834), was relocated and reconstructed here in 1966-1968. A loghouse, where great Russian Field Marshal Mikhail Kutuzov (1745-1813) presided over the Fili conference which decided to abandon Moscow to the enemy, was designated a national monument. The huge panorama "Battle of Borodino" (1910-1912) by great Russian painter Franz Roubaud (1856–1928) was installed here in 1962, to the 150th anniversary of battle. A monument to Mikhail Kutuzov was opened on July 16, 1973.

The Victory Park and the Square of Victors are important parts of the outdoor museum. In the 1990s an obelisk was added with a statue of Nike and a monument of St. George slaying the dragon, both designed by Georgian-Russian sculptor Zurab Tsereteli (b. 1934). The obelisk's height is exactly 141.8 metres, which is 10 cm for every day of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945. A golden-domed Orthodox church was erected on the hilltop in 1994-1995, followed by a memorial mosque (1995-1997) and the Holocaust Memorial Synagogue (1997-1998). At the 60th anniversary of Great Soviet Victory in the Second World War (2005), President Vladimir Putin inaugurated 15 extravagant bronze columns, symbolizing main fronts and navies of the Red Army during the World War II. Since the 1980s the hill also includes the monumental museum to the great Soviet victory in the Great Patriotic War. The main building of the museum was constructed between 1986 and 1995. "Hall of glory" holds reliefs of the 12 Soviet Hero Cities, on its white marble walls are inscribed the names of several thousand Heroes of the Soviet Union, awarded during the war. "Hall of remembrance" downstairs contains "Books of remembrance" with the names of more than 26.5 million Soviet war dead.

*Triumphal Arch of Moscow was erected in 1829-1834 in order to commemorate Great Russian Victory over Napoléon's Grande Armée:*








Сергей Хохлов









nag34279

*Victory Park was opened on May 9, 1995 to the 50th anniversary of the Great Soviet Victory in WWII:*








Alex-Raduga (Алексей)

*2012. Victory Park and Moscow International Business Center:*








Alex-Raduga (Алексей)

*2013. Victory Park and Moscow International Business Center:*








ТаНЮША


----------



## XAN_

I suppose it's would be too cheap for contractor then.


----------



## geometarkv

*……….*



AlekseyVT said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, due to my political position, I lost possibility to post something at SSC from my own name. However, I promised to some forumers to load another chapter from the history of Russian Trams at SSC. Due to different reasons, I was not able to complete this chapter in time. In current situation, I have no possibility to complete this stuff. That’s why I forced to stop my work. I want to apologize to the people who waited this material. However, during last years, I prepared some material on history of Russian Trams in few cities. I spent my time, efforts and money for writing it. That’s why I want to post uncompleted stuff as some compensation before forumers. It will be my last work for SSC.
> 
> I want to say big thanks to my friend *geometarkv*. I sent incomplete material to him, and he kindly agreed to post it instead of me. Many thanks!
> 
> During writing chapter about interwar period in the history of Russian Trams (1920-1941), I found interesting additional material about pre-Revolutionary history which I didn't posted earlier. That’s why I decided to post updated material about pre-Revolutionary history as addition to the interwar period in the history of Russian Trams. I think it will be interesting to read.


*……….*



ode of bund said:


> Can you also start a thread of the history of Russian trolley-bus?





AlekseyVT said:


> Well, next chapter will be mainly focused on history of trams in 1920s and 1930s. However, I decided to add some information about other kinds of public transport which appeared in Russian cities during that period (buses, trolleybuses and Metro).


*……….*



historyworks said:


> Apart from trams we are getting a picture of Russia before communism that was not presented very well in our school education in "the west"! We were told everybody was a poor peasant living in a hut but here we see prosperous and advanced cities. No surprise I guess. What is interesting AlekseyVT is the number of streets, bridges etc that apparently still have communist names (Lenin, Soviet etc). In other former communist countries after the 1990s everybody was busy returning streets to their former pre-communist names or giving them new names!





AlekseyVT said:


> Well, I ask you to avoid any kind of political discussion in this thread. :nono::nono::nono: If you didn't notice it, I tried to write this historical material as unbiased person. That’s mean that I tried to mention only about objective information and facts – as about achievements of Soviet period, as about failures of this era.
> 
> Please don’t need to add political offtopic into this thread!


----------



## geometarkv

*HISTORY OF TRAM IN RUSSIA*

*(DEVOTED TO THE BRIGHT MEMORY OF RUSSIAN TRAM)*

*PART FOUR - ELECTRIC TRAM IN THE ERA OF INDUSTRIALIZATION *

*I) AFTERMATH OF THE WARS*

In 1922 ended a long and exhausting period in Russian history, which included World War I (1914-1918), two Russian Revolutions (1917), the Civil War (1918-1922), and Western interventions. 

*Russian patriotic march "Farewell of Slavianka" (written in 1912, composer - Vasily Agapkin):*





By April 1920 the Red Army controlled almost the entire territory of country. Major military operations ended on October 25, 1922 when the Red Army seized Vladivostok, previously held by the Provisional Priamur Government. The last enclave of the White Forces was the Ayano-Maysky District on the Pacific coast, where General Anatoly Pepelyayev did not capitulate until June 17, 1923.

On December 28, 1922, a conference of plenipotentiary delegations from the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic, the Transcaucasian Socialist Federative Soviet Republic, the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic and the Byelorussian Soviet Socialist Republic approved the Treaty of Creation of the USSR and the Declaration of the Creation of the USSR, forming the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics. These two documents were confirmed by the 1st Congress of Soviets of the USSR and signed by the heads of the delegations, Mikhail Kalinin, Mikha Tskhakaya, Mikhail Frunze, Grigory Petrovsky, and Aleksandr Chervyakov, on December 30, 1922.

On February 1, 1924, the USSR was recognized by the British Empire. The same year, a Soviet Constitution was approved, legitimizing the December 1922 union. After nine continuous years of wartime, peaceful life came into the country.

*Marching song "White Army, Black Baron" (written in 1920; composer - Samuil Pokrass, lyrics - Pavel Grigoryev):*





After the end of war, it was time to take stock and to rebuild damaged infrastructure. Meanwhile, aftermaths of the eight years of wars were extremely catastrophic.

At the end of the Civil War, the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic was exhausted and near ruin. The droughts of 1920 and 1921, as well as the 1921 famine, worsened the disaster still further. Disease had reached pandemic proportions, with 3 mln. dying of typhus alone in 1920. Millions more were also killed by widespread starvation, wholesale massacres by both sides, and pogroms against Jews in Ukraine and southern Russia. By 1922, there were at least 7 mln. street children in Russia as a result of nearly 8 years of devastation from the Great War and the Civil War.

Another one to two million people, known as the White émigrés, fled Russia — many with Lieutenant-General Pyotr Wrangel ("The Black Baron"), some through the Far East, others west into the newly independent Baltic countries. These émigrés included a large part of the educated and skilled population of Russia.

*"White Song" (written in 1967-1968, music and lyrics by Yury Borisov):*





It is estimated that the total output of mines and factories in 1921 had fallen to 20% of the pre–World War level, and many crucial items experienced an even more drastic decline. For example, cotton production fell to 5%, and iron to 2% of pre-war levels.

War Communism saved the Soviet government during the Civil War, but much of the Russian economy had ground to a standstill. The peasants responded to requisitions by refusing to till the land. By 1921, cultivated land had shrunk to 62% of the pre-war area, and the harvest yield was only about 37% of normal. The number of horses declined from 35 million in 1916 to 24 million in 1920, and cattle from 58 to 37 million. The exchange rate with the U.S. dollar declined from two rubles in 1914 to 1,200 in 1920.

The Russian economy was devastated by the war, with factories and bridges destroyed, cattle and raw materials pillaged, mines flooded, and machines damaged. The industrial production value descended to one seventh of the value of 1913, and agriculture to one third. According to "Pravda" newspaper, "The workers of the towns and some of the villages choke in the throes of hunger. The railways barely crawl. The houses are crumbling. The towns are full of refuse. Epidemics spread and death strikes - industry is ruined".


----------



## geometarkv

*THE ALL-RUSSIA TRAM CONFERENCE 1922*

_Written by Nikolay Semyonov_

*Rise and development of the Russian urban transport*

The history of the public transport in Russia is long enough. As far back as 1840, St. Petersburg residents began to use the services provided by "Public Carriage Society", seven years later in Moscow appeared the regular routs of multi-seater horse-drawn carriages ("lineika"). The first horse-drawn tramline was launched in September 1863 along Nevsky Avenue, St. Petersburg. In autumn of 1880 Fyodor Pirotsky, an artillery officer, tested his invention: "A carriage was moved by electric force for the first time in Russia" in the Sands, the historical district of St. Petersburg. Nine years later, another Russian officer, second lieutenant Alexander Neyolov offered to Saint-Petersburg his "motor omnibuses" (buses), an absolutely new invention in the world practice. In 1892 a regular operation of the electric tram that had a quite modern design and was the first in the country, was started in Kyiv, the Russia Empire city at that time. Four years later, the "passenger elevators" (the initial name of funiculars) was built on steep slopes of Nizhny Novgorod. In summer of 1900 Odessa inventor Ippolit Romanov successfully tested a suspended passenger monorail electric propulsion railway with automatic block system and traffic lights in Gatchina town near St. Petersburg. It was one of the first monorail railways in the world. 

The history of the industry in the beginning of the 20th century was marked by the advanced design accumulator battery electric car invented by Ippolit Romanov. It were an open carriages, comfortable coaches and ten-seats omnibus for regular passenger city traffic. In 1902, the Pyotr Freze’s carriage plant in St. Petersburg successfully started to use a simple freight trolleybus that was recommended by the experts (its improved version) after relevant tests to the passenger lines in St. Petersburg, Baku and the Black Sea Coast of the Caucasus. Finally, the various designs of "off-street high-speed roads", i.e. tunnel or trestle Metro systems were offered for St. Petersburg, Moscow, Kyiv in the last decades of the 19th century. In June 1907 northern Arkhangelsk became the first Russian town that opened its municipal bus line.

*Nevsky Avenue, Saint Petersburg. The first horse-drawn tram system in Russian Empire (opened on September 8, 1863):*








babs71

*First world's electric tram, inveted by Fyodor Pirotsky (tested in September 1880 in Saint Petersburg):*








Link

*Tramcars of Kolomna Plant at Alexander Descent (now Vladimir Descent) in Kyiv, Ukraine. The opening of the first electric tramline in Russian Empire (opened on June 13, 1892):*








[Книга]

*Kremlin Funicular in Nizhny Novgorod, the one of two first funicular systems in Russian Empire (opened on July 15, 1896):*








Link

*Praise Funicular in Nizhny Novgorod, the one of two first funicular systems in Russian Empire (opened on July 15, 1896):*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*July 1900. Gatchina town near Saint Petersburg. The one of the first monorail railways in the world, built by engineer Ippolit Romanov at the route "Baltic Rail Terminal - Gatchina Palace":*








history-gatchina









xix-vek









izmerov









izmerov









izmerov

*Ippolit Romanov's monorail electric propulsion railway. Gatchina Palace on the background:*








izmerov


----------



## geometarkv

*1900. Gatchina town near Saint Petersburg. Accumulator electric omnibus, invented by Ippolit Romanov:*








sammler

*1900. Gatchina town near Saint Petersburg. Accumulator electric open carriage, invented by Ippolit Romanov:*








sammler

*1900. Gatchina town near Saint Petersburg. Accumulator electric comfortable coach, invented by Ippolit Romanov:*








sammler

*1900. Ippolit Romanov and his invention near Gatchina Palace:*








sammler


----------



## geometarkv

*The project of Saint Petersburg Metro (1902, author - Pyotr Balinsky). The Metro bridge across Neva River:*








Link

*The overground Metro station at Bypass Canal near Warsaw Rail Terminal:*








Link

*The overground Metro station "Tauride Garden":*








Link

*The overground Metro station "Baltic Rail Terminal":*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*The overground Metro station "Nicholas Rail Terminal":*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## geometarkv

*The project of Moscow Metro (1902, authors - Pyotr Balinsky and Yevgeny Knorre, illustrator - Nikolay Karazin). Metro bridge across Moscow River:*








mosmetro

*The overground Metro station at Red Square:*








mosmetro

*The Metro line in Moscow:*








mosmetro

*The bus of German "NAG" company in Arkhangelsk. The first municipal bus line in Russian Empire (opened in June 1907):*








Wikipedia

*Bus near Alexander Garden. The first municipal bus route in Saint Petersburg (opened on November 24, 1907):*








Wikipedia


----------



## geometarkv

*Tram in the prerevolutionary period*

An electric tram was the most popular in country in the first decades of the 20th century despite the early rise of almost all kinds of transport in Russia, which are still being used. The streets in Russian cities were wide and the traffic was not dense. It enabled engineers to lay branched urban railway networks. At the same time, the Russian car industry was an embryo and the buses, trolleybuses and taxies manufactured abroad were extremely costly and did not ensure a proper capacity, reliability and exterior. As a result, by prerevolutionary 1916 the length of tramlines has reached 301 km in Moscow, 213 km in Odessa, 203 km in Kyiv and 139 km in St. Petersburg. In 1916, 395 million of passengers was carried by tramcars in Moscow, 383 million in St. Petersburg, 108 million in Kyiv, 86 million in Russian Warsaw, 55 million in Odessa, 38 million in Samara and Rostov-on-Don respectively, 35 million in Kharkiv and 27 million in Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk).

However, each Russian city in the 19th and early 20th century was forced to solve its transportation problems on its own, considering not so much a real demand of its population and visitors for transportation, but the conditions of a modest local budget and passengers’ paying capacity. The example is the plant and factory workers, who lived in barracks very compactly not far from their plants and factories or even on their territories (like in the notorious "Ural plant cities"). This numerous and relatively poor group of population used transport (if any) just occasionally to buy long-use goods, to get medical advices etc. while more wealthy and cultured strata, who were free from the rigorous production discipline, could afford to use individual kinds of transport such as a cab, taxi and own carriage.

Many experts reasonably believed that truly mass and cheap urban transport would be able to facilitate life in their cities and make it more convenient. Additionally, paying their fares, they would not only repay initial construction and management expenses but also establish a fund for a further development of the industry. However, under the former social and economic conditions, it was necessary to conduct long "trade and negotiations" with numerous owners of the real estate near a future lines and, sometimes, with the foreign suppliers of passenger cars and other requisite equipment. Such orders were extremely expensive due to small volumes (an average Russian city needed ten or fifteen rolling stock units max) and various technical requirements to the finished products. For example, St. Petersburg «requested for» longitudinal arrangement of passenger seats (like in the modern Russian Metro trains), Moscow requested for lateral arrangement (the one used in today’s surface transport in Russia), Kyiv requested for combined arrangement, i.e. longitudinal branch along one side and lateral seats along another. As a result, even the well-developed projects were being implemented for many years and provided for establishing initially obsolete transportation enterprises. Nizhny Novgorod, one of the major trade and industry centres of Russia, could not develop its tram network established in 1896, for two decades (!) and spread it beyond the several central (so-called façade) streets. Many densely populated and rich cities such as Yekaterinburg, Omsk, Tomsk, Irkutsk failed to establish their own transport systems.

The First World War that began in 1914 cut the international economic links that were being established for decades. Many tramcars manufactured by Belgian companies for Odessa and Toshkent were not delivered to the destination. They spent their service life in the Benelux and Spanish cities. The tram enterprises of Nizhny Novgorod and Tbilisi, which were built and initially operated by foreign entrepreneurs, were transferred under jurisdiction of local municipal authorities during the war period. Commissioning of the electric trams in Samara in spring of 1915 and Arkhangelsk (a year later) were mostly based on domestic resources. It turned out to be possible to order a new rolling stock for Samara from the Kolomna Plant but the economic and war situation got worse and the plants were overloaded with military orders. And in 1916, Arkhangelsk was forced to purchase outdated and used tramcars that were used to open the electric tram traffic in Moscow in 1899. So the Arkhangelsk tramcars was subjected to the Moscow standards and operation practices. 

1916 was marked by the first issue of domestic traction electric motors for trams instead of imported ones that were extremely expensive and in a big shortage that restrained opening new lines and producing new tramcars. Thus, the First World War has played a favourable protectionist role for Russian electric transportation utilities especially subject to increasing well-being of rear cities and their populations engaged in military services.


----------



## geometarkv

*Before Revolution, in Russian Empire were opened 45 electric tram systems:*
*1)* June 13, 1892 - Kyiv, Ukraine;
*2)* May 20, 1896 - Nizhny Novgorod;
*3)* June 26, 1897 - Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk), Ukraine;
*4)* July 25, 1897 - Yelisavetgrad (now Kirovohrad), Ukraine;
*5)* April 30, 1898 - Kursk;
*6)* June 30, 1898 - Vitebsk, Belarus;
*7)* September 24, 1898 - Sevastopol;
*8)* November 15, 1898 - Oryol;
*9)* December 24, 1898 - Łуdź, Poland;
*10)* April 6, 1899 - Moscow;
*11)* September 3, 1899 - Zhytomyr, Ukraine;
*12)* September 26, 1899 - Libava (now Liepāja), Latvia;
*13)* December 2, 1899 - Kazan;
December 11, 1899 - Kremenchuk, Ukraine;
*14)* June 24, 1900 - Astrakhan;
*15)* September 4, 1900 - Helsinki, Finland;
*16)* December 23, 1900 - Yekaterinodar (now Krasnodar);
*17)* December 30, 1900 - Yaroslavl;
*18)* July 23, 1901 - Riga, Latvia;
*19)* August 28, 1901 - Tver;
*20)* October 20, 1901 - Smolensk;
*21)* January 2, 1902 - Rostov-on-Don;
January 4, 1903 - Nakhichevan-on-Don;
*22)* May 5, 1904 - Pyatigorsk;
1904 - Kislovodsk (only for cargo transportation);
*23)* August 16, 1904 - Vladikavkaz;
*24)* December 25, 1904 - Tbilisi, Georgia;
*25)* July 16, 1906 - Kharkiv, Ukraine;
*26)* August 22, 1907 - Lustdorf (now Chernomorka microdistrict, Odessa, Ukraine);
*27)* September 29, 1907 - St. Petersburg;
*28)* March 26, 1908 - Warsaw, Poland;
*29)* October 18, 1908 - Saratov;
*30)* December 22, 1908 - Turku, Finland;
*31)* September 24, 1910 - Odessa, Ukraine;
*32)* September 25, 1910 - Kulosaari island (now suburb in Helsinki), Finland;
*33)* January 22, 1912 - Pskov;
*34)* June 16, 1912 - Ķemeri resort (now part of Jūrmala), Latvia;
*35)* September 28, 1912 - Vyborg;
*36)* October 22, 1912 - Vladivostok;
*37)* January 11, 1913 - Toshkent, Uzbekistan;
*38)* April 22, 1913 - Tsaritsyn (now Volgograd);
*39)* October 28, 1913 - Vinnytsia, Ukraine;
*40)* January 25, 1914 - Chişinău, Moldova;
*41)* May 23, 1914 - Yevpatoria;
*42)* August 13, 1914 - Simferopol;
*43)* January 3, 1915 - Mykolaiv, Ukraine;
*44)* February 25, 1915 - Samara;
*45)* June 26, 1916 - Arkhangelsk.

*As a result of the October Revolution of 1917 and the subsequent Russian Civil War, the territory of country was greatly shortened. As result, 10 electric tram enterprises became operated in the independent states:*
*Finland (4)* - Helsinki (opened in 1900), Turku (1908), Kulosaari island (1910) and Vyborg (1912);
*Latvia (3)* - Liepāja (1899), Riga (1901), Ķemeri resort (1912 ***);
*Poland (2)* - Łуdź (1898) and Warsaw (1908);
*Romania (1)* - Chişinău (1914).

*The list of the electric tram enterprises, operation of which was fully suspended due to Civil War:*
Summer of 1915 *** - Ķemeri resort (now part of Jūrmala), Latvia;
January 8, 1918 - Yelisavetgrad (now Kirovohrad), Ukraine (resumed on May 1, 1922);
January 27, 1918 - Vyborg (resumed in May 1918);
April 27, 1918 - Kursk (resumed on October 1, 1924);
September 10, 1918 - Toshkent, Uzbekistan (resumed on September 22, 1921);
1918 - Pyatigorsk (resumed in March 1920);
1918 - Zhytomyr (resumed on August 10, 1920);
1918 - Kislovodsk (resumed in 1922);
1918 - Pskov (resumed in summer of 1923);
1918 - Mykolaiv, Ukraine (resumed in 1925);
February 1919 - Kazan (resumed in December 1921);
March 1, 1919 - Samara (resumed in July 1920);
April 1919 - Astrakhan (resumed in April 1922);
May 1, 1919 - Nizhny Novgorod (resumed on August 3, 1923);
June 1919 - Oryol (resumed in May 1922);
July 1919 - Saratov (resumed on August 1, 1921);
August 1919 - Smolensk (resumed in May 1922);
October 1919 - Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk), Ukraine (resumed in September 1921);
1919 - Yaroslavl (resumed in 1921);
1919 - Yevpatoria (resumed in 1923);
January 1, 1920 - Kharkiv, Ukraine (resumed on June 24, 1921);
January 1920 - Tsaritsyn (now Volgograd; resumed in August 1920);
February 1920 - Vinnytsia, Ukraine (resumed on November 27, 1921);
Autumn 1920 - Vladikavkaz (resumed on November 7, 1924);
November 1920 - Tver (resumed in April 1922).

*** The tram system in Ķemeri resort was opened on June 16, 1912. During 1912-1915, there used electric tramcars in summer period and steam-driven tramcars in the winter period. In 1915, due to threat of the German occupation of Latvia, all tram equipment was evacuated from Ķemeri to Staraya Russa resort, Novgorod Region, Russia. Since 1920s till 1935, on the existing tramline in Ķemeri used petrol-driven tram and later - diesel tram.


----------



## geometarkv

*Domestic tram in the first years of the Soviet rule*

The territory of the country was considerably reduced as a result of the October Revolution of 1917 and the subsequent Russian Civil War of 1918-1922. The tram enterprises in Helsingfors (Helsinki), Åbo (Turku) and Vyborg (Viipuri) were inherited by Finland that got its independence, the enterprises in Warsaw and Łódź were given to Poland, the enterprises in Vilnius and Kovno (Kaunas) were given to Lithuania, the enterprises in Riga and Libava (Liepāja) became Latvian, the Revel (Tallinn) enterprise was inherited by Estonia, the enterprise in Kishinev (Chişinău) became Romanian. But the Bolsheviks nationalized economies on the territory they controlled including transport enterprises. The radical change in the ownership and the state borders turned out to be a deep economic dislocation that had even more deteriorating effect on the living standards of individuals undermined by numerous wartime mobilizations and expropriations. 

42 percent of the tram enterprises located in the country had ceased their operation by early 1920s. More 22 percent operated from time to time (mostly in summer, the most favourable season for pedestrians, so the revenues were very small). Thus, the Vladikavkaz Tram that survived the hard times was stopped in 1921 because the "dispossessed" population of that previously prosperous territory was not able to pay even minimum fares. The equipment of the transport enterprises established at the turn of the 19th and 20th centuries (including major ones such as Kyiv, Moscow, Kharkiv enterprises) were highly deteriorated, outdated and required frequent replacement. It was insufficient to service cities that again began to grow quickly.

Meanwhile the demand for transport services had greatly increased. Very few individuals could buy a horse or bicycle not speaking of a motor car. Additionally the new government performed its populist actions conducting the mass moves of workers from the factory suburbs to the houses and apartments expropriated from "nonworking classes" in the central city blocks, the "military communism" with cancelled fares, an intense propaganda of education and culture spare time among "the proletarians oppressed by Tsarism". All this turned out to be an additional load on the insufficiently developed tram networks. The demand for urban transport services had dramatically increased in the first years of the Soviet rule while the transport means kept falling into a quick decay. 

*The All-Russia Tram Conference*

Being aware of a dreary situation in the industry, the electric transport experts decided to unite and seek an escape. The overcoming of dissociation evoked by the previous differences in ownership considerably conduced to the union. For example, in Dnipropetrovsk one tram depot was municipal and another was owned by Belgian joint-stock company prior to the revolution. So they had very different operation routines and procedures. The final unification should take place at the All-Russia tram conference. Many experts were aware of the experience of the International Tram Union established in Brussels in 1885. This union included up to 730 enterprises on different continents, generally conducted its congresses twice in a year, but suspended its activities because of the First World War. The regular professional forums also took place in Russia since the late 19th century that were resumed in the Soviet rule period. They were the forums for railway workers (for artificial installation, locomotive sector, traffic management etc.), metallurgists and other industries workers (for example, the XII All-Russia Sanitary Technician Congress took place in Moscow in November of 1922). 

The devastation interfered with the All-Russia Tram Conference that was planned to be convened in 1921. However, the New Economic Policy (NEP) had considerably improved the situation. On August 5, 1922 the Conference Organization Commission began to operate and obtained the loan amounting to 900 thousand of paper Soviet rubles. The funds were partly spent for preparation and sending out both official invitations and detailed questionnaires required to collect local data (see Table below). Each participant was offered to pay the trip to the capital and back, accommodation, food and considerable organization contribution on his own or by obtaining the requisite funds at his working place.

The All-Russia Tram Conference was opened on December 16th, 1922, and lasted till December 24th. 28 reports were read and evoked the impassioned discussions such as "The (scientific) basis for building and equipping the rolling stock", "About situations on the market and production of tram equipment articles", etc.

The advanced foreign experience, mostly German one, evoked a keen interest. Its actual novelty and practical value (a remote control of car doors from a driver or a conductor workplace, construction of light-weight capacity-retaining rolling stock, improved rail thermit welding etc.) as well as general priorities for domestic foreign policy of 1920s, when the Weimar Republic seemed to the Soviet Government to be a kind of ski jump to transfer the world revolution into Europe, were considered. Relying on the international experience, the conference emphasized the professional recruiting of personnel for the transport industry through so-called "psychotechnical laboratories" that offered numerous tests for intelligence, psychological stability, physical endurance and strength. These laboratories were very useful for Russia in early 1920s, as many positions in the transport, a relatively minor industry, were occupied by absolute outsiders who were not able to ensure safe traffic in increasingly busy streets even with the best will in the world. So their professional unfitness should be revealed as soon as possible.

The conference organizers, and Professor Alexander Wulf, in particular, tried to make the event as optimistic as they could. They stated at the preparation stage that "the opportunity to create a new thing instead of old one is very favourable because it enables not only to consider but to correct any mistake made in the past". The speakers emphasized the accomplishments of the first post-revolutionary years, they told about a revival of many industries that fell into decay during the Russian Civil War and about resumption of prerevolutionary projects for construction of electric tram in Baku, Bogorodsk (now Noginsk, Moscow Region) and Voronezh. The first two projects were of interest for the experts as they provided for gradual transfer from traditional, urban-only tram to laying the independent electrified railway dimension lines Baku-Sabunçu-Suraxanı and Bogorodsk-Moscow. One of the speakers mentioned "normalization of electric motor capacities for municipal, local and main-line railways" for that reason. If seven two-carriages trains manufactured by German "MAN" company, which were used and subjected to capital repair in the Moscow, were given to Bogorodsk, the representatives of Azerbaijan were happy to declare that "Baku proletariat would be a pioneer in building the first Soviet tram on its own using capacities of its own plants!".

The conference emphasized some industry problems. Thus, Voronezh could not order even a small batch of rolling stock because the gauge of the rail track laid by the city prior to the First World War was 1000 mm and the links with "bourgeois West" were torn by the Revolution, the domestic rail car manufacturing was in ruins, and other electric tram enterprises with similar gauge of rail track width faced with acute shortage of tramcars and could not spare even outdated trams.

The situation in Staraya Russa, the known resort, was different but complicated too. Due to WWI, to the city was evacuated the almost new equipment (manufactured in 1912) owned by the tramline Ķemeri-Jaunķemeri on Riga coast. When it turned out that Latvians don't want to be included in Soviet Russia, the authorities of Staraya Russa used the equipment to build its own tramline between Rail Terminal and Resort, which was ready for operation by summer season of 1922. However, a dispute for the power station between "Glavelektro" and "Kommunkolhoz" arose. So the traffic was opened on July 11, 1922, using a miniature steam engine evacuated from Latvia in 1915. The electric traction was introduced on July 6, 1924 only.


----------



## geometarkv

*Standardization as a key matter*

The conference summarized: "We live in the poor country which is not able to build as solid as it possible not counting expenses. It is hard to obtain a ruble to be used to build so our tram movement will be able to develop only if we would learn to built any tramcar cheaply and solidly".

Meanwhile Moscow had accumulated a successful experience of the approach to development of electric transport. Having tested various types of the rolling stock (domestic and imported one), the Moscow tram experts chose in favour of two-axle motor and trailer tramcars in the early part of the 20th century (1907). The tramcars met all requirements set by both operator and passengers. By the beginning of the First World War the total number of such motor tramcars was 699 and the number of trailer cars was 320. The widespread unification of the rolling stock enabled to service it by applying considerably little efforts and by using accumulated stock of standard details, materials tools and to retain at least a limited traffic in the city even during the hard period from 1915 till 1920 when the country was shaken with the wars, revolutions and decay.

The mass "replication" of a single model had its weak points such as the design that was optimum in 1906 but became outdated quickly due to development of the science and engineering as well as inability to fit to radical change of social and economic conditions, in particular, the multiplied demand for cars. It was absolutely impossible to replace the multiple, still serviceable cars (by the way, some of them were quite reliable and used up to mid-1960s!) with modern ones under the social and economic conditions of the 1920s, the more especially that the whole infrastructure of the Moscow depots and terminus stations complied with specific features of the rolling stock standard accepted in 1907.

The interchange of opinions at the conference and the analysis of the questionnaires collected from all corners of the country revealed that the tramcar designs should be unified throughout the country. It turned out to be that cities with population exceeding 450 thousand people (with the exception of Moscow and Petrograd, now St. Petersburg) could well use the similar two-axle motor tramcars for 24 seats with own mass equal to about 10.5 tons, the speed equal to 14-16 km/h, coefficient of friction with rail equal to 0.12 and max braking retardation equal to 0.6 m/s². 18-seats motor tramcars with mass equal to 8.5 tons would be suitable for less populated cities.

The conference delegates highly appreciated the prerevolutionary experience in operation of motor tramcars with the trailers identical by capacity and design in Moscow. The tramcar equipped with only two traction motors and controlled by one driver could manage the passenger traffic in rush hours. After the rush hour is over, the trailer could be left on a siding line and the motor tramcar could continue movement with considerably higher speed making more runs and servicing more passengers.

The conference participants also noted: "Despite Russia is a flat country, it has only few cities built on absolutely even ground". So a certain power margin for motor tramcars (traction motors, to be more precise) should be provided to ensure both operation with trailers and trouble free climbing the steepest inclines in Smolensk, Kursk, Nizhny Novgorod and Kyiv.

Speaking at the conference and analysing the foreign experience, Professor Alexander Wulf offered to ensure a gradual reduction of own mass of a motor car up to eight tons and to lighten a trailer car up to 3.5 tons due to improved design and new materials including integrated body made of special alloyed steel and light-weight traction motor with shaft drive instead of a massive gear reduction. In opinion of Alexander Wulf, an average working speed of light-weight tramcars could reach up to 40 km/h in Russian towns/cities ensuring safety for passengers by using "automatic doors" controllable by a conductor or a tram driver considering a wide "dispersion of buildings and width of the streets". To prevent any decrease of reliability and durability due to light mass of the tramcar, Professor offered to locate the place of passenger concentration (so-called crowding ground) within the car base, i.e. in the middle of the frame between the axes. He borrowed this arrangement solution from the foreign experience of the 1920s, mostly from French and German one, although the passenger traffics in Berlin, Hamburg or Paris were considerably smaller than Kharkiv or Samara ones.

Having traced the features of the future unified state standards for municipal electric transports, the All-Russian tram conference of 1922 resolved to establish the "Continuous Bureau of All-Russian Tram Congresses" (CBARTC) to continue the work. The congresses should be convened as the need to discuss "the most vulnerable matters of our construction" arises. The Moscow tram enterprise (the largest in the country) delegated engineer A. Gerbko and the Petrograd tram enterprise delegated Grigory Dubelir and A. Zilbertal. Additionally, representatives from Odessa, Kyiv, Toshkent, Saratov and Samara, i.e. the cities from various regions of the country with different lifestyles and hence specific needs in carriage were included in the CBARTC. The bodies similar to the CBARTC existed in other countries. Thus, the "Electric Railways Presidential Conference Committee" was established in the USA in 1929 to ensure a collective solution of any problems in the industry, and similar organizations in Germany and Switzerland appeared even later (in the 1940s) under the influence of the war stress.

The destiny of the tram enterprises in Kremenchuk and Yaroslavl established at the turn of the 19th and 20th centuries by "Belgian companie de traction et d’electricite" with the same technical parameters has proved that the policy of unification and standardization of the rolling stock was absolutely right. In 1920s, Kremenchuk was in a full economic decay (it was overcome only in 1950s after construction of the KrAZ Truck Plant). The town was not able to maintain its outdated tram enterprise which was rendering its services for a quarter of the century. Besides, the need in public passenger operations was decreasing while Yaroslavl has become a dramatically growing industrial centre and its increasing need in public transport was met by a simple transfer of all Kremenchuk rolling stock to the banks of Volga River.


----------



## geometarkv

*Creation of the standard tramcar*

To implement "the standard tramcars" project, designed at the All-Russian Tram Conference, the Commission for normalization of rolling stock headed by Professor Alexander Wulf started to work on February 21, 1923. Unfortunately, Professor Wulf died soon. The loss of the learned and initiative expert, who was not afraid of responsibility, caused a refusal from many promising plans. The Moscow tramcar, i.e. two-axle motor and trailer built under the standard of 1907, was taken as a basis for the further work. Only running gears and tramcar roofs that failed to justify themselves under working conditions were subjected to changes. Considering the hard economic situation and obvious plans of "the seven-leagues steps to communism" providing for the growth of cities, the designers started to develop just "enlarged tram model" with the tramcar for 24 seats.

It was expected to commission the domestic "standard tramcar" designed on the Leningrad (now St. Petersbug) and Stalingrad (now Volgograd) routes to the fifth anniversary of the October Revolution in December of 1922. However, some failures took place. Kharkiv, a major industrial centre and the capital of Ukraine at that time, received the first batch of new rolling stock two years later. Since 1927 Kharkiv tram managers had rebuilt all tram network of almost 70 km long replacing the old prerevolutionary Russian standard 1000 mm width gauge (see below) with new standard for domestic railway roads (1524 mm). Despite some problems with "fitting" tram tracks into streets and driveways and even decisions to refuse of some previous convenient lines, the solution turned out to be a major reduction in costs of rolling stock production and repair due to use of details and units issued for railway transport in large batches. The experience gained by Kharkiv was recommended for implementation by the Third All-Russian Tram Congress (Moscow, March 9-15, 1930). Today only nine cities of the former USSR retain the 1000 mm tram track, while the standard was supported by 32 enterprises before the Revolution (subject to the country borders during respective periods).

*Rolling stock of tram enterprises in the USSR according to the data provided at All-Russian Tram Conference, 1922:*

*Moscow (gauge - 1524 mm):*
741 motor tramcars (serviceable: 332);
323 trailers (serviceable: 212);
24 cargo motor tramcars;
20 cargo trailers.
*Petrograd, now St. Petersburg (gauge - 1524 mm):*
670 motor tramcars (serviceable: 396);
246 trailers (serviceable: 156);
63 cargo motor tramcars;
5 cargo trailers.
*Kyiv, Ukraine (gauge - 1511 mm):*
308 motor tramcars (serviceable: 85);
81** *trailers (serviceable: 21);
4 cargo motor tramcars;
4 cargo trailers.
*Odessa, Ukraine (gauge - 1000 mm):*
245 motor tramcars (serviceable: 45);
62 trailers (serviceable: 1).
*Yekaterinoslav, now Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine (gauge - 1000 mm):*
97 motor tramcars (serviceable: 28);
45 trailers (serviceable: 12).
*Rostov-on-Don (gauge - 1435** mm):*
95 motor tramcars (serviceable: 40);
21 trailers (serviceable: 13).
*Saratov (gauge - 1524 mm):*
69 motor tramcars (serviceable: 24);
18 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Samara (gauge - 1524 mm):*
57 motor tramcars (serviceable: 28);
0 trailers;
1 cargo motor tramcar;
0 cargo trailers.
*Toshkent, Uzbekistan (gauge - 1000 mm):*
50 motor tramcars (serviceable: 20);
20 trailers (serviceable: 5);
1 cargo motor tramcar;
1 cargo trailer.
*Kazan (gauge - 1524 mm):*
42 motor tramcars (serviceable: 17);
8 trailers (serviceable: 3);
1 cargo motor tramcar;
0 cargo trailers.
*Kharkiv, Ukraine (gauge - 1000 mm):*
40 motor tramcars (serviceable: 40);
19 trailers (serviceable: 19);
2 cargo motor tramcars;
0 cargo trailers.
*Tsaritsyn, now Volgograd (gauge - 1524 mm):*
30 motor tramcars (serviceable: 12);
15 trailers (serviceable: 3).
*Oryol (gauge - 1000 mm):*
26 motor tramcars (serviceable: 7);
18 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Sevastopol (gauge - 1000 mm):*
24 motor tramcars (serviceable: 8);
12 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Yaroslavl (gauge - 1524 mm):*
24 motor tramcars (serviceable: 19);
7 trailers (serviceable: 5);
2 cargo motor tramcars;
2 cargo trailers.
*Tver (gauge - 1000 mm):*
21 motor tramcars (serviceable: 11);
8 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Yelisavetgrad, now Kirovohrad, Ukraine (gauge - 1000 mm):*
20 motor tramcars (serviceable: 8);
10 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Vitebsk, Belarus (gauge - 1000 mm):*
18 motor tramcars (serviceable: 9);
8 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Zhytomyr, Ukraine (gauge - 1000 mm):*
18 motor tramcars (serviceable: 7);
4 trailers (serviceable: 0).
*Smolensk (gauge - 1000 mm):*
17 motor tramcars (serviceable: 19);
0** *trailers;
1 cargo motor tramcars;
0 cargo trailers.
*Pyatigorsk (gauge - 1000 mm):*
15 motor tramcars (serviceable: 11);
8 trailers (serviceable: 1).
*Yevpatoria (gauge - 1000 mm):*
10 motor tramcars (serviceable: 6);
10 trailers (serviceable: 0).

*** minor quantity or absence of trailer cars due to heavy track profile with considerable inclines.
**** standard railway gauge for Western Europe.
*Note:* The track width is currently 1524 mm in Kyiv, Odessa, Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk), Toshkent, Kharkiv, Oryol, Tver, Vitebsk, Smolensk; and 1000 mm in Zhytomyr, Pyatigorsk and Yevpatoria. The tram enterprises of Sevastopol and Yelisavetgrad (now Kirovohrad) destroyed during the Great Patriotic War were not restored.

In the course of time, the resolution of Kharkiv citizens, who had enough will to "remake" the branched tracks of available and smoothly operating tram system, was memorized by the official assignment of the *"Kh"* (*Kh*arkiv) mark to the "standard" tramcar. The enlarged width of track enabled to expand the bodies of new tramcars from 2.2 to 2.4 and even 2.6 m and respectively increase their capacity. It was extremely important considering the total shortage of rolling stock and transport personnel. It is necessary to note, the small tramlines Kyiv-Svyatoshin and those of upland part of Nizhny Novgorod were subjected to a similar remake as far back as 1924. The cities had their rail networks with 1524 mm track width prior to the revolution but they had other owners.

By early 1930s, the USSR has become a totalitarian and highly centralized state that ensured a fast and all-round implementation of standardized equipment including the tram rolling stock. The plant located in Mytishchi town, Moscow Region, (today’s Public limited company "Metrowagonmash") issued 1800 standard motor tramcars and trailers, fit for 1524-mm track, in 1933. Then Kyiv and Ust-Katav, Chelyabinsk Region (a bit later), commercialised such kind of tramcars and started to supply them to almost all electric transport enterprises from Arkhangelsk to Yerevan and from Minsk to Vladivostok. If the tramlines appeared in nine cities of the USSR during the period from 1917 to 1928, then the next decade was marked by tram appearance in 33 cities. The available tram networks had considerably expanded and the passenger traffic and line movement frequency had increased too.

Unfortunately, the trend that took place in Moscow in 1910s was repeated. The standard tramcar was obviously outdated on the date of its mass implementation as the designers could not foresee the accelerated industrialization of the USSR that took place in late 1920s, the large-scale and fast urbanization and growing demand for traffic, development of the car industry, financing of municipal transport under the memorable "leftover principle" and many other important things. Development of new rolling stock that is more suitable for changing domestic conditions deserves a separate study. But even standard tramcars of 1920 and 1930s were being successfully used on the lines for three or four decades and now they are retained in many cities as monuments of labour victory of the people who worked in electric transport industry of this country.

*(to be continued)...*


----------



## Burevestnik

Thanks, this is interesting thread! I'm waiting for updates!


----------



## geometarkv

*……….*



Burevestnik said:


> Thanks, this is interesting thread! I'm waiting for updates!





AlekseyVT said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to hear your opinion!
> 
> I guess you are from Nizhny Novgorod, isn't it? Coincidentally, my next material will be about history of Nizhny Novgorod Tram  I will post it tomorrow!


----------



## Klausenburg

Very good work by *AlekseyVT*! :applause: I hope somehow his work will continue to be posted here, and that he won't stop...


----------



## Woonsocket54

Klausenburg said:


> I hope somehow his work will continue to be posted here, and that he won't stop...


Me too - but the odds of that happening are slim.


----------



## geometarkv

del


----------



## geometarkv

*II) DEVELOPMENT OF THE PRE-REVOLUTIONARY ELECTRIC TRAM SYSTEMS (1920-1940)*

*1) Kyiv, Ukraine (opened on June 13, 1892);
2) Nizhny Novgorod / Gorky (opened on May 20, 1896):*

Nizhny Novgorod, colloquially shortened to Nizhny, is the economic and cultural center of the vast Volga-Vyatka economic region, and also the administrative center of Nizhny Novgorod Region and Volga Federal District. The city is an important economic, transport and cultural center of the Russian Federation.

*Pre-revolutionary history*

The city was founded in 1221 by Grand Duke Yuri II of Vladimir at the confluence of Volga and Oka Rivers, two most important rivers of his principality. Its name literally means "Lower Newtown", to distinguish it from the older Veliky Novgorod or Novgorod the Great. Along with Moscow and Tver, Nizhny Novgorod was among several newly-founded towns that escaped Mongol devastation on account of their insignificance, but grew into (great) centers in vassal Russian political life during the period of the Tatar Yoke. With the agreement of the Mongol Khan, Nizhny Novgorod was incorporated into the Vladimir-Suzdal Principality in 1264. After 86 years its importance further increased when the seat of the powerful Suzdal Principality was moved here from Gorodets in 1350. Grand Duke Dmitry Konstantinovich (1323–1383) sought to make his capital a rival worthy of Moscow; he built a stone citadel and several churches and was a patron of historians. The earliest extant manuscript of the "Russian Primary Chronicle", the "Laurentian Codex", was written for him by the local monk Laurentius in 1377.

After the city's incorporation into Grand Duchy of Moscow (1392), the local princes took the name Shuisky and settled in Moscow, where they were prominent at the court and briefly (1606-1610) ascended the throne in the person of Vasily IV (1552-1612). After being burnt by the powerful Crimean Tatar chief Edigu in 1408, Nizhny Novgorod was restored and regarded by the Muscovites primarily as a great stronghold in their wars against the Tatars of Kazan. The enormous red-brick Kremlin, one of the strongest and earliest preserved citadels in Russia, was built in 1508–1515 under the supervision of Peter the Italian. The fortress was strong enough to withstand Tatar sieges in 1521, 1536 and 1574.

In 1612, the so-called national militia, gathered by a local merchant, Kuzma Minin, and commanded by Prince Dmitry Pozharsky expelled the hordes of Polish aggressors from Moscow, thus putting an end to the "Time of Troubles" and establishing the rule of the Romanov dynasty (1613-1917). The main square before the Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin is named after Minin and Pozharsky, although it is locally known simply as "Minin Square". Minin's remains are buried in the citadel. (In commemoration of these events, on October 21, 2005, an exact copy of the Moscow's Red Square statue of Minin and Pozharsky was placed in front of St. John the Baptist Church, which is believed to be the place from where the call to the people had been proclaimed). In the course of the following century, the city prospered commercially and was chosen by the Stroganovs (the wealthiest merchant family of Russia) as a base for their operations. A particular style of architecture and icon painting, known as the Stroganov style, developed there at the turn of the 19th and 20th centuries.

In 1817, the Makaryev Fair, one of the liveliest in the world, was transferred to Nizhny Novgorod, which thereupon started to attract millions of visitors annually. This fair held annually every July near Makaryev Monastery (St. Macarius Monastery) on the left bank of the Volga River from the mid-16th century to 1816. It was one of the most famous and important merchant fairs in Eastern Europe. Many merchants from Europe and Asia arrived in July to exchange goods. From the 1620s the fair was an important event in the Russian economy. By 1800, there were over three thousand government and private buildings to house the millions of rubles worth of trade goods. In 1816, a huge fire burned most of the buildings and millions of rubles were lost. The fair was then (in 1817) moved to Nizhny Novgorod, where it became even more famous. However, for some decades thereafter it still was commonly referred to as Makaryev Fair. It attracted many foreign merchants from India, Iran, and Central Asia. This fair was a commerce centre to sell up to half the total production of export goods in Russia. By the mid-19th century, the city on the Volga was firmly established as the trade capital of the Russian Empire. 

Before beginning of WWI, the largest industrial enterprise was the Sormovo Plant (now "Red Sormovo"). This plant was established on September 2, 1849 by companies "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory" and "Volga Steam Navigation". It was originally called the "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory". In 1851, the factory began the construction of solid metal steamers. Three years later, it developed the production of screw schooners. In 1858, the "Nizhny Novgorod Machine Factory" produced the first Russian steam dredger. In 1870, the first Russian open hearth furnace was built at the factory, followed by a two-decked steamship "Perevorot" just a year later. In 1913, it produced a dry bulk cargo ship "Danilikha". The factory built 489 ships between 1849 and 1918. It also produced steam engines, carriages, steam locomotives, bridges, diesel engines, cannons, pontoons, projectiles as well as tramcars.

Since 1898, one of the chief products of Sormovo Plant were steam locomotives, although the plant continued building river paddle steamers for Volga service and, on a lesser scale, other industrial products. Lists of the factory's products from that period are preserved in magazines also found in collections both in Russia and elsewhere. Sormovo Plant advertised in many industrial magazines, the last ads been printed as late as 1916. The plant had close connections with "Krauss Lokomotive Works" in Munich, Germany until the outbreak of the First World War in 1914. Krauss sold first 1524-mm gauge steam locomotive to Sormovo Plant in 1884. The second locomotive followed in 1885, an 900-mm gauge to Sormovo's internal industrial railway. Sormovo Plant built even its own public service railway branch connecting the factory to the Nizhny Novgorod station of the Moscow-Nizhny Novgorod Railway. During 1898-1917, Sormovo Plant built 2164 steam locomotives.

According to the Russian Imperial Census of 1897, there were 90.100 residents in Nizhny Novgorod.

*Old Nizhny Novgorod (music - "Overture on Themes of 3 Russian Songs" by Mily Balakirev, native of city):*













Link









Link


----------



## geometarkv

*August 3, 1923. Reopening of the Nizhny Novgorod Tram:*








sbchf









museum.nnov

*1920s, Moscow Street (now Soviet Street). For the first time, tramcars are riding by the double-track line:*








sbchf


----------



## geometarkv

*End of 1920s. "F" tramcar of Sormovo Plant:*








tramnn

*End of 1920s. "F" tramcar of Sormovo Plant:*








tramnn

*End of 1920s. Modernized "F" tramcar in Nizhny Novgorod:*








tramnn

*1927. Modernized "F" tramcar at the cargo tramline to "Red Etna" Plant:*








tramnn

*Early 1930s. The construction of the second track of the tramline to Myza settlement:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*In 1932 happened two significant events in the history of the city*

*1)* In that year, Nizhny Novgorod was renamed into Gorky in the honour of Maxim Gorky (1868-1936), who was a great Russian and Soviet author, a founder of the Socialist Realism literary method and a political activist. Maxim Gorky was born in Nizhny Novgorod on March 28, 1868 as Alexey Peshkov and became an orphan at the age of nine. His childhood home is preserved as a museum, known as the Kashirin House, after Alexey's grandfather who owned the place. Gorky was brought up by his grandmother. Her death deeply affected him, and after an attempt at suicide in December 1887, he travelled on foot across the Russian Empire for five years, changing jobs and accumulating impressions used later in his writing. Gorky's first book "Essays and Stories" in 1898 enjoyed a sensational success and his career as a writer began. Gorky wrote incessantly, viewing literature less as an aesthetic practice (though he worked hard on style and form) than as a moral and political act that could change the world. He described the lives of people in the lowest strata and on the margins of society, revealing their hardships, humiliations, and brutalization, but also their inward spark of humani.

Maxim Gorky’s reputation as a unique literary voice from the bottom strata of society and as a fervent advocate of Russia's social, political, and cultural transformation grew. In his writing, he counterposed individuals, aware of their natural dignity, and inspired by energy and will, with people who succumb to the degrading conditions of life around them. Gorky publicly opposed the Imperial regime and was arrested many times. Gorky befriended many revolutionaries and became Lenin's personal friend after they met in 1902. He exposed governmental control of the press. In 1902, Maxim Gorky was elected an honorary Academician of Literature, but Russian Emperor Nicholas II ordered this annulled. In protest, Anton Chekhov and Vladimir Korolenko left the Academy.

From 1906 to 1913, Maxim Gorky lived in Italy on the island of Capri, partly for health reasons and partly to escape the increasingly repressive atmosphere in Russia. An amnesty granted for the 300th anniversary of the Romanov Dynasty allowed Gorky to return to Russia in 1913, where he continued his social criticism, mentored other writers from the common people, and wrote a series of important cultural memoirs, including the first part of his autobiography. During WWI, his apartment in Petrograd (now St. Petersburg) was turned into a Bolshevik staff room, and his politics remained close to the Bolsheviks throughout the revolutionary period of 1917. These relations became strained, however, after his newspaper "New Life" fell prey to Bolshevik censorship during the ensuing Civil War, around which time Gorky published a collection of essays critical of the Bolsheviks called "Untimely Thoughts" in 1918. (It would not be re-published in Russia until after the collapse of the Soviet Union). The essays call Lenin a tyrant for his senseless arrests and repression of free discourse, and an anarchist for his conspiratorial tactics; Gorky compares Lenin to both the Emperor and Sergey Nechayev. In October 1921, Maxim Gorky returned to abroad due to ideological differences with the Soviet power and on health grounds: he had tuberculosis. 

According to Alexander Solzhenitsyn, Gorky's return to the Soviet Union was motivated by material needs. In Sorrento, Gorky found himself without money and without fame. He visited the USSR several times after 1929, and in 1932 Joseph Stalin personally invited him to return for good, an offer he accepted. Maxim Gorky's return from Fascist Italy was a major propaganda victory for the Soviets. He was decorated with the Order of Lenin and given a mansion (formerly belonging to the millionaire Ryabushinsky, now the Gorky Museum) in Moscow and a cottage in the suburbs. The major street in Moscow (Tver Street) as well as streets in the many other Soviet cities were renamed in his honor. Even during his lifetime, Nizhny Novgorod was renamed Gorky following his return to the Soviet Union. On October 7, 1932, according to Decree of the Presidium of the Central Executive Committee of the Soviet Union, the city of Nizhny Novgorod was renamed into Gorky and Nizhny Novgorod Region was renamed into Gorky Region "to commemorate the 40th anniversary of the literary and social activities of Maxim Gorky". It's known what writer was against this renaming.

*1901, Gaspra (Crimea). Three great Russian writers - Leo Tolstoy, Maxim Gorky and Anton Chekhov:*








Link

*1920, Petrograd (now St. Petersburg). Maxim Gorky and Herbert Wells:*








Link

*July 1935, Gorki-10 (Moscow Region). Maxim Gorky and Romain Rolland:*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*2)* The second significant event was the opening of Gorky Automobile Plant (GAZ). It started in 1932 as Nizhny Novgorod Automobile Plant (NAZ), a cooperation between "Ford" and the Soviet Union. Currently it's one of the largest companies in the Russian automotive industry. In May 1929 the Soviet Union signed an agreement with the "Ford Motor Company". Under its terms, the Soviets agreed to purchase $13 million worth of automobiles and parts, while "Ford" agreed to give technical assistance until 1938 to construct an integrated automobile-manufacturing plant at Nizhny Novgorod. Production started on January 1, 1932, and the factory and marque was titled "Nizhegorodsky Avtomobilny Zavod" (Nizhny Novgorod Automobile Plant), or NAZ, but also displayed the "Ford" sign. GAZ's first vehicle was the medium-priced Ford Model A, sold as the NAZ-A, and a light truck, the Ford Model AA (NAZ-AA). NAZ-A production commenced in 1932 and lasted until 1936, during which time over 41.917 examples were built.

In 1933, the factory's name changed to "Gorkovsky Avtomobilny Zavod", or GAZ, when the city was renamed after Maxim Gorky; similarly, models were renamed GAZ-A and GAZ-AA. From 1935 to 1956, the official name was augmented with "imeni Molotova" (literally, named after Vyacheslav Molotov). The GAZ-A was succeeded by the more modern GAZ M1 (based largely on the four cylinder version of the Ford Model B), produced from 1936 to 1942. The M letter stands for Molotovets ('of Molotov's fame'), it was the origin of the car's nickname, M'ka ("Emka").

*GAZ-A (licensed version of Ford Model A), the first vehicle of Gorky Automobile Plant (produced in 1932-1936):*








Link

*GAZ-AA (licensed version of Ford Model AA), the first light truck of Gorky Automobile Plant (produced in 1932-1950):*








Link


*February 1, 1930. First Soviet "Ford" at the first assembly shop of the Automobile Plant:*








Shade

*February 1, 1930. July Days Street. First Soviet "Ford" at the first assembly shop of the Automobile Plant:*








MagicSpark


----------



## geometarkv

*November 1, 1931. The solemn meeting dedicated to the end of construction of the NAZ (Nizhny Novgorod Automobile Plant), now GAZ (Gorky Automobile Plant):*








Shade

*December 10, 1932. The production of GAZ-A vehicle:*








Shade

*1932. The first production of the NAZ (Nizhny Novgorod Automobile Plant), now GAZ (Gorky Automobile Plant) - GAZ-AA light trucks:*








MEGA78

*1933. The first cars made at Automobile Plant goes to Moscow:*








gen444


----------



## geometarkv

*The further forming of tram network (1933-1941)*

In 1930s and 1940s Gorky city was known as "Soviet Detroit". There was demand for the transportation between large enterprise and central part of the city. On April 1, 1933 was opened double-track tramline from October Revolution Street to the entrances of GAZ Plant, along the Auto Plant Highway (now Lenin Avenue). In the summer of 1933 was opened parallel tramline from Molitovka settlement to the two plants - "Engine of Revolution" and Machine-Tool Plant.

There were no permanent bridges over the Volga or Oka before the October Revolution of 1917. The construction of first bridge over the Volga River was started by the Moscow-Kazan Railway Company in 1914, but only finished in the Soviet Era when the railway to Kotelnich town was opened for service in 1927.

In 1930s was solved problem of the permanent transport communication between two banks of Oka River. On May 1, 1933 was opened tramline at the new permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge), which was built in 1930-1933 to replace seasonal pontoon bridge across Oka River. By November 7, 1933 was opened tramline to the Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge) - from May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square); along the Spinning Street (now Maslyakov Street) and newly-reconstructed Komsomol Descent (now Praise Descent).

In 1934-1935 was taken a pause in the expansion of the tram network. However, during these years were actively repaired and reconstructed the old tracks and other constructions, there was completed construction of the second tracks to the single-track lines. In addition, there were modernized communications and power system. After increasing of the number of tramcars, were organized additional routes at the existing tramlines. There was started construction of the Plant of Repairment of Wagons, which was completed in 1940.

In 1936 tramline to the Gorky Automobile Plant was extended along the Kirov Avenue to the living massives of Sotsgorod (Social town). In 1938 from this line was built branch tramline to the Malyshevo settlement. Next year it was extended to the Gnilitsy settlement.

In 1938, at the upland part of Gorky, tramlines were moved from the major Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street) to the Dobrolyubov Street and Red Fleet Street (now St. Elijah Street). In 1941 began construction of the new tramline along the Moscow Highway to the Vtorcermet settlement. However, this construction was interrupted by beginning of the Great Patriotic War.

During the Soviet years, Gorky turned into large industrial and transport centre of the country. Its population greatly increased - from 185 thousand people in 1926 to 431 thousand people in 1932 and 644 thousand people in 1939. Prior to beginning of WWII, Gorky was the most populous city of Volga Region and the third most populous city in Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic after Moscow and Leningrad (now St. Petersburg).

During 18 years - since the restoring of the tram operation till beginning of the Great Patriotic War - the total length of tram network and passenger traffic increased in dozens of times. There were built new lines from the city centre to the former suburban workers' settlement. The big success was construction of the "mountain" tramlines along the Gunpowder Descent and Komsomol Descent (now Praise Descent), as well as construction of the permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge) across Oka River. As result, there eliminated the need for funiculars, and two tram networks at the upland and lower part were combined into one system. Electrical equipment replenished with new traction substations based on the mercury rectifiers electric current, antiquated motor-generators became part of the past. There was also updated rolling stock - old "Oerlikon" tramcars were replaced with modern for that time tramcars of the Sormovo and Mytishchi plants. There were launched new tram depot at Gordeevka and new Plant of Repairment of Wagons. During these years, was laid the foundation of the urban tram network. By 1941, there were 10 tram routes, three of which were been between two banks of Oka River.

*THE SCHEME OF GORKY TRAMLINES IN 1933:*
*Brown lines on the left and right banks of Oka River -* Railroads.
*Blue lines on the left and right bank of Oka River -* Tramlines.

*TRAM ROUTES:
№1: Moscow Rail Terminal - Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square);
№2: Urban Tram Ring;
№3: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Engine of Revolution" Plant;
№4: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Red Etna" Plant;
№5: May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square) - Myza suburb;
№6: Kanavino - Sormovo District;
№7: Kanavino - Baevka settlement;
№8: Moscow Rail Terminal - Eastern settlement;
№9: Moscow Rail Terminal - May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square).*









Link

*THE SCHEME OF GORKY TRAMLINES IN 1934:*
*Brown lines on the left and right banks of Oka River -* Railroads.
*Blue lines on the left and right bank of Oka River -* Tramlines.

*TRAM ROUTES:
№1: Moscow Rail Terminal - Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square);
№2: Urban Tram Ring;
№3: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Engine of Revolution" Plant;
№4: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Red Etna" Plant;
№5: May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square) - Myza suburb;
№6: Kanavino - Sormovo District;
№7: Kanavino - Baevka settlement;
№8: Moscow Rail Terminal - Eastern settlement;
№9: Moscow Rail Terminal - May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square).*









Link

*THE SCHEME OF GORKY TRAMLINES IN 1935:*
*Brown lines on the left and right banks of Oka River -* Railroads.
*Blue lines on the left and right bank of Oka River -* Tramlines.

*TRAM ROUTES:
№1: Moscow Rail Terminal - Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square);
№2: Urban Tram Ring;
№3: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Engine of Revolution" Plant;
№4: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Red Etna" Plant;
№5: May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square) - Myza suburb;
№6: Kanavino - Sormovo District;
№7: Kanavino - Baevka settlement;
№8: Moscow Rail Terminal - Eastern settlement;
№9: Moscow Rail Terminal - May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square);
№10: Moscow Rail Terminal - Staple area;
№11: Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge) - Staple area.*









Link

*THE SCHEME OF GORKY TRAMLINES IN 1936:*
*Brown lines on the left and right banks of Oka River -* Railroads.
*Blue lines on the left and right bank of Oka River -* Tramlines.

*TRAM ROUTES:
№1: Moscow Rail Terminal - Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square);
№2: Urban Tram Ring;
№3: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Engine of Revolution" Plant;
№4: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Red Etna" Plant;
№5: May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square) - Myza suburb;
№6: Kanavino - Sormovo District;
№7: Kanavino - Baevka settlement;
№8: Moscow Rail Terminal - Eastern settlement;
№9: Moscow Rail Terminal - May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square);
№10: Moscow Rail Terminal - Staple area;
№11: Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge) - Staple area;
№12: Moscow Rail Terminal - Sotsgorod (Social town).*









Link

*THE SCHEME OF GORKY TRAMLINES IN 1938:*
*Brown lines on the left and right banks of Oka River -* Railroads.
*Blue lines on the left and right bank of Oka River -* Tramlines.

*TRAM ROUTES:
№1: Moscow Rail Terminal - Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square);
№2: Urban Tram Ring;
№3: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Engine of Revolution" Plant;
№4: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Red Etna" Plant;
№5: May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square) - Myza suburb;
№6: Kanavino - Sormovo District;
№7: Kanavino - Baevka settlement;
№8: Moscow Rail Termianl - Eastern settlement - Malyshevo settlement;
№9: Moscow Rail Terminal - May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square);
№10: Moscow Rail Terminal - Staple area;
№11: Staple area - Eastern settlement;
№12: Moscow Rail Terminal - Sotsgorod (Social town).*









Link

*THE SCHEME OF GORKY TRAMLINES IN 1939-1946:*
*Brown lines on the left and right banks of Oka River -* Railroads.
*Blue lines on the left and right bank of Oka River -* Tramlines.

*TRAM ROUTES:
№1: Moscow Rail Terminal - Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square);
№2: Urban Tram Ring;
№3: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Engine of Revolution" Plant;
№4: Moscow Rail Terminal - "Red Etna" Plant;
№5: May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square) - Myza suburb;
№6: Kanavino - Sormovo District;
№7: Kanavino - Baevka settlement;
№8: Eastern settlement - Gnilitsy settlement;
№9: Moscow Rail Terminal - May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square);
№10: Moscow Rail Terminal - Staple area;
№11: Staple area - Eastern settlement;
№12: Moscow Rail Terminal - Sotsgorod (Social town).*









Link

*SCHEME OF THE NIZHNY NOVGOROD TRAMLINES:*
*Purple lines -* tramlines in 1941;
*Blue lines -* tramlines, which were built during 1941-1960;
_*Dotted blue lines -*_ tramlines, which were dismantled during 1941-1960;
*Orange lines -* tramlines, which were built during 1961-1990;
_*Dotted orange lines -*_ tramlines, which were dismantled during 1961-1990;
*Yellow lines -* tramlines, which were projected for construction during previous years;
*Yellow circles -* tram stops (not all);
*Big yellow circles -* terminus tram stops;
*Yellow squares -* tram depots.


tramnn
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s, Chelyuskinites Square (now Revolution Square) near Moscow Rail Terminal. House-commune of Railwayman (so-called "Clothing iron") at left side (built in 1929-1934):*








BorodaMCMXXCII

*1930s. Chelyuskinites Square (now Revolution Square):*








Avronn

*1920s-1930s. Demonstration near Moscow Rail Terminal:*








p0dnike

*1930. The beginning of the construction of living massives of Sotsgorod (Social town) near the Nizhny Novgorod Automobile Plant (now Gorky Automobile Plant - GAZ):*








spider123

*1937, Sotsgorod (Social town). The intersection of the Kirov Avenue and Stalin Avenue (now October Avenue):*








spider123

*1938. The tramline at the Kirov Avenue in Sotsgorod (Social town):*








spider123

*Sotsgorod (Social town). Radius House (built in 1935-1937) near Gorky Automobile Plant:*








автозавод


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s-1910s. Tramline on the pontoon bridge across Oka River:*








nizhnyfoto

*1900s-1910s. View at the pontoon bridge and Alexander Nevsky Cathedral:*








nizhnyfoto

*1920s. View to the pontoon bridge:*








andcvet


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s. Pontoon bridge across Oka River:*








Link

*1930-1931. Beginning of the construction of the permanent Oka Bridge, now Kanavino Bridge (left) near temporary pontoon bridge (right):*








spider123

*1930-1931. Beginning of the construction of the permanent Oka Bridge, now Kanavino Bridge (left) near temporary pontoon bridge (right):*








Link

*1931. Beginning of the construction of the permanent Oka Bridge, now Kanavino Bridge (left) near temporary pontoon bridge (right):*








spider123

*1932. The construction of the Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








PAUchoK

*1932. Oka Bridge, now Kanavino Bridge (left) and pontoon bridge (right):*








Boroda MCMXXCII

*Early 1930s. Construction of the Komsomol Descent (now Praise Descent) for installation of tramline to the Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








contemplatio


----------



## geometarkv

*1932-1933. The construction of the Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








spider123

*1932-1933. The construction of the Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








Link

*1932-1933. The construction of the Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








Link

*1933. The testing of the Oka Bridge (Kanavino Bridge) before its opening:*








spider123


----------



## geometarkv

*May 1, 1933. The opening of tramline at the new permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








spider123

*May 1, 1933. The opening of tramline at the new permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








spider123

*May 1933. Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








PAUchoK


----------



## geometarkv

*1933. Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








spider123

*1935. Tramline at Komsomol Descent (now Praise Descent):*








MagicSpark

*1935. Oka Embankment, view to the permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge) and Alexander Nevsky Cathedral:*








Link

*1935. Tramline at the permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








Link

*1935. Tramline at the permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








PAUchoK

*1937. Water sport station "Dynamo" near Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








Link

*1930s. Tramline at the permanent Oka Bridge (now Kanavino Bridge):*








p0dnike


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s, Cooperative Street (now Nativity Street):*








romires

*1920s, Cooperative Street (now Nativity Street). "F" tramcar of Sormovo Plant:*








АЛЕКСАНЧЕГ

*1930s. Cooperative Street (now Nativity Street):*








MagicSpark

*1930s. Cooperative Street (now Nativity Street):*








Link

*1930s. Tramline near the Church of the Synaxis of Our Lady at Cooperative Street (now Nativity Street):*








PAUchoK


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s, Kremlin Funicular. Portal of the tunnel:*








spider123

*1929. Kremlin tram depot, which was opened in 1925 at the former Manege building:*








tramnn

*1920s. New tramline at Gunpowder Descent:*








PAUchok

*1930s. Gunpowder Descent:*








MagicSpark

*1930s. Gunpowder Descent:*








MagicSpark

*1933. Gunpowder Descent:*








MagicSpark

*1935. Gunpowder Descent:*








MagicSpark

*1933. Gunpowder Descent:*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*Belinsky Street:*








[p0d]NikE

*1920s. Field Street (now Maxim Gorky Street):*








[p0d]NikE

*1930s, Soviet Square (now Minin & Pozharsky Square). Dmitry Tower of Nizhny Novgorod Kremlin on the background:*








Link

*1930s. Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








MagicSpark

*1930s. Tramcar at the intersection of the Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street) and MOPR Street (now Piskunov Street):*








PAUchoK

*1934-1937, Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street). Gorky Regional Drama Theatre (now State Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky) at Theatre Square:*








Link

*1930s. Gorky Regional Drama Theatre (now State Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky) at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








Link

*1935. Gorky Regional Drama Theatre (now State Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky) at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








MEGA78

*1930s. Hotel "Intourist" at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








Link

*1935. Hotel "Intourist" at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








Link

*1938. Gorky Regional Drama Theatre (now State Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky) at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








[p0d]NikE


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s. House of Culture named after Yakov Sverdlov at the intersection of the Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street) and October Street:*








[p0d]NikE

*1930s. Tramline at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street) near "Dynamo" Stadium:*








spider123

*1930s. State Bank at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








MagicSpark

*1932. State Bank at Sverdlov Street (now Greater Intercession Street):*








PAUchoK

*End of 1920s. The laying of telephone cabel at Mound Street (now Piskunov Street):*








Link

*1933. The construction of the House of Communication at the May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square):*








p0dnike

*1937. House of Communication (Central Post Office) at the May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square):*








p0dnike

*1940. Athletes at the May Day Square (now Maxim Gorky Square):*








PAUchoK


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s. MOPR Street (now Piskunov Street) named after MOPR (International Red Aid) organization:*








gen444

*1935. Pioneer Palace at the intersection of Ulyanov Street and MOPR Street (now Piskunov Street):*








Link

*1935. Pioneer Palace at the intersection of Ulyanov Street and MOPR Street (now Piskunov Street):*








etoretro

*1930s. Tramcar at the route №2 "Urban ring":*








spider123

*"Kh" tramcar №12 at the route №2 "Urban ring":*








PAUchoK

*August 26, 1958. "Kh" tramcar №30 at the route №2 "Urban ring":*








BorodaMCMXXCII


----------



## geometarkv

*1939 - Gorky Children's Railway*

A children's railway is an extracurricular educational institution, where teenagers learn railway professions. This phenomenon originated in the USSR and was greatly developed in Soviet times. At the breakup of the USSR, 52 children's railways existed in the country.

The world's first children's railway was opened in Moscow, at Gorky Park in 1932. It, however, was used mainly for entertainment purposes rather than educational. It was electrified, closed in late 1930s and then forgotten. The world's first permanent children's railway was opened on June 24, 1935 in Tbilisi, Georgia. Some later were opened children's railways in other Soviet cities - Krasnoyarsk (1936), Gomel (Belarus, 1936), Kratovo (Moscow Region, 1937), Yerevan (Armenia, 1937) and Melitopol (Ukraine, 1937). On November 8, 1939 were opened children's railways in two Russian cities - Gorky and Irkutsk.

*The Gorky Minor Railway named after Maxim Gorky:*
*Opened:* November 8, 1939;
*Full length:* 11.2 km;
*Length of the main line:* 9.1 km;
*3 stations:* "Rodina", "Pushkinskaya", "Schastlivaya", *halt:* "Mayakovskaya";
*Rolling stock:* two steam locomotives of 63-type, one steam locomotive Kp-4-430;
*Signalling and communications:* Electric token ring system, telephone, line telegraphy;
*Engineering works:* bridge over Rzhavka River (14 m.); a turntable at "Rodina" station; a reversing triangle at "Schastlivaya" station. 

The decision to construct the children's railway was approved on May 13, 1939 by the Gorky regional planning committee of Communist party VKP(b). Already on May 15, the committee of assistance to construction, of which the first secretary of the planning committee Alexey Shakhurin became chairman, was created. The date of October 1, 1939 was set for completion of construction. Design and exploration work began, which were carried out within the deadlines by design group of service of the Gorky Railway together with architectural-planning management of Gorky.

Construction actually began on May 30, 1939. Like all the other pre-war children's railways, the Gorky Children's Railway was construction by the "Komsomol Subbotnik" method. In total more than 36 thousand persons took part in its construction; not only the townspeople, but also inhabitants of neighboring villages, working voluntarily on the rest-day from their normal job.

At the terminal stations, "Rodina" ("Motherland") and "Schastlivaya" ("Happy"), two most beautiful vestibules were erected in accordance with the plans of the architects Alexander Yakovlev and Anisimov. The two-storeyed station building topped with a round turret at "Rodina" was more than 40 metres long. On the building's ground floor were the bureau of the duty station chief, a waiting room, ticket offices, an information bureau, buffet, a first-aid post and bookstalls. On the second floor were the technical training rooms for use by study groups, the controller's office and a broadcasting centre, and - in the turret - a museum of the history of railway transportation.

At the intermediate stations, "Pushkinskaya" ("Alexander Pushkin") and "Mayakovskaya" ("Vladimir Mayakovsky"), less grandiose but not less beautiful wooden station buildings were constructed according to the plans by the architect Bazhan. So, "Pushkinskaya" station was designed to embody fairy tale themes, with carved fantasy scenes. Indeed, a team of the best carpenters from the Borisoglebsky collective farm named after Komintern worked on creating it.

The first train ran on the Gorky Minor Railway on November 8, 1939. The railway was equipped with advanced communication facilities and the signalling system of those times. Telephone, cable, teletype communications were available. The movement of trains was carried out using the electric token ring system. The line had a well-equipped steam loco and carriage depot with inspection pits and repair shops, to which the name Valery Chkalov was given.

Under special order the Gorky carriage depot constructed 12 coaches with soft seats equipped like the trains of the Moscow Metro for the Children's Railway. And the "Red Sormovo" Plant specially prepared two steam locomotives of type 63/65, by enclosing their boiler in a streamlined cowl. This streamlined design has made these steam locomotives resemble the very popular type of steam locomotive of those years, the IS - Joseph Stalin. On the Children's Railway they were designated LK-01 and LK-02 (Lasar Kaganovich). Apparently, the cowls were removed later; at least in later photos they are not so visible.

The 9.1-km long Children's railway connected the Kanavino with the Avtozavodsky District. In those years, the tramline that ran roughly parallel to it was very heavily overloaded, and so the townspeople began to use the Children's Railway as an alternative kind of municipal transport. In only the first year of operation the line carried more than 100 thousand passengers. For this reason the Gorky Children's Railway was repeatedly accused of excessive commercialisation and exploitation of child labour to the detriment of ideological and political education of young people. In those years that was a rather serious accusation and, to avoid its consequences, the line's management gradually began to reduce the young railwaymen's range of duties.

*The original scheme of the Gorky Children's Railway (1939). Four stations (from left to right) - "Rodina", "Mayakovskaya", "Pushkinskaya" and "Schastlivaya":*








railways

*"Pushkinskaya" ("Alexander Pushkin") station:*








railways

*"Rodina" ("Motherland") station:*








railways









railways









railways

*"Schastlivaya" ("Happy") station:*








railways

*1930s. Steam locomotive is passing the bridge across Rzhavka River:*








railways


----------



## CPHbane

Thanks，Aleksey！wonderful thread！


----------



## toma.bacic

Excellent!
Thank you very much!

regards from Zagreb, Croatia
toma


----------



## geometarkv

*SOVIET STANDARD TRAMCARS OF THE INTERWAR PERIOD (1920-1940)*

*Before October Revolution 1917, majority of the tram enterprises in Russia belonged to private companies, including foreign ones. Therefore, there were used different types of tramcars, including those tramcars that previously operated in European cities. Since 1920s all tramcars of the country have been standardized. There were few standard types of tramcars that operated in all cities of Soviet Union.

In the museum of Urban Electric Transport of Nizhny Novgorod preserved some exemplars as well as replica of rarity tramcars. On the example of Nizhny Novgorod, we can talk about the types of tramcars that operated during that period in Russian/Soviet cities.*

*September 10, 2005. Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the Nizhny Novgorod tram depot №1. Museum site:*








Сергей Орлов

*September 16, 2009. General view of the museum site at the Nizhny Novgorod tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*June 22, 2010. General view of the museum site at the Nizhny Novgorod tram depot №1:*








Шпекавыг

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. The models of the old tramcars of Nizhny Novgorod:*








Сергей Орлов


----------



## geometarkv

*"OERLIKON" TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturer:* "Oerlikon";
*Country:* Belgium;
*First year in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1896;
*Year of the "write-off" of last tramcar in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1929-1932;
*Number of tramcars, which operated in Nizhny Novgorod:* near 15;
*Number of tramcars in the museum of Urban Electric Transport:* none;
*Seating capacity:* 14;
*Total capacity:* near 30;
*Length:* near 8.0 meters;
*Width:* near 1.6 meters;
*Gauge:* 1000 mm;
*System of control:* Direct;
*Type of brake:* hand-driven rim-block mechanical and electrical emergency;
*Maximal speed:* near 20 km/h.

*"Oerlikons" in Nizhny Novgorod*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

At the turn of 19th and at the beginning of 20th century, building and exploitation of tramlines in many cities of the Russian Empire were carried out by Belgian shareholders and concessioners. The tramlines they constructed were noted for technical and organizational points, for example the track was 1000 mm. It is natural that the rolling stock for the tramlines was ordered from and manufactured at Belgian engineering enterprises. One of those was "Oerlikon" company that manufactured a diversity of technical equipment, the most famous of which was weaponry. Suffice it to say that during the Great Patriotic War and prior to it, any 20-mm automatic rapid-fire arms was called "oerlikon", irrespective of its manufacturer (in the same way the name of "Xerox" company became the synonym of any copier). However, half a century before, the aforesaid engineering plant also produced tramcars that operated in many cities of the country up to the 1930s.

Technically, "Oerlikon" tramcars built in the mid-1890s were two-axle bilateral cars for 1000-mm track. The front and rear door platforms were open, there was a controller and hand-drive brakes and a hand driven sandbox device. The saloon was separated from the platforms by partition-walls with a door in their central part for the passengers to board and exit the tram. The seats were located along the walls of the hull lengthwise facing the engine. The tram driver worked in the standing position, moving from one end of the car to the other when the travel direction was changed. The running gear included a two-axle bogie with rim block brakes, which were hand driven. There was an electric brake as well, but it was seldom used in Nizhny Novgorod, only in case of emergency stop. Only single motor "Oerlikon" tramcars were used in Nizhny Novgorod. Apart from the aforesaid electric break, non-hauling equipment of "Oerlikons" included devices of exterior and interior electric lighting. They were equipped with a rod-type current receiver with a roller going under the wire (so the Nizhny Novgorod tram network employees started to call "Oerlikons" "rollikons"). The rod often fell off the trolley wire, and at terminus stations it had to be manually thrown over in the reverse direction of the traffic route. In general, the tramcar structure was so simple that could be called primitive, which was more an advantage than a disadvantage for those times.

During pre-revolutionary times, "Oerlikons" operated only in the upland part of the city along the lines owned by concessioner von Hartmann (also one or two tramcars of that type operated along the winter tram track over the ice of the Oka River). After the onset of First World War the tram was bought by the City Council (originally von Hartmann concluded concession agreement up to 1931) and remained municipalized until May 1, 1919, when the traffic ceased due to the total devastation of the municipal facilities and services. By that time all "Oerlikons" were completely run down, many tramcars had been operating along the tramlines since 1896 and they had not undergone essential maintenance.

Rehabilitation after the civil-war devastation included startup of tram traffic. However, though tram tracks were successfully reconstructed, the rolling stock left much to be desired - in 1923 the country had no enterprises capable of manufacturing new tramcars. Therefore, the Nizhny Novgorod tram network employees made the most of their current resources. As for the upland part of the city, it was decided to alter the gauge of the tram road from 1000 mm to standard 1524 mm, but there was no rolling stock available. They solved the problem having completely overhauled the running gear of narrow-gauge "Oerlikons" and having replaced the wheel pairs by new ones that fitted the 60-inch gauge. Traction motors were also completely overhauled. Such overhauled "Oerlikons" started to operate along the tramlines of the upland part of the city on November 28, 1923.

However, irrespective of the wheel pair changing, the drawbacks of "Oerlikon" running gears remained intact, including such major drawbacks as hand brakes and troublesome sandbox construction. Sandbox hoses required constant cleaning-up, and tram drivers performing the said operation in winter often got severely frostbitten. But in 1925 new lantern two-axels of the "Red Sormovo" Plant appeared in the city, and two years later the Mytishchi Plant near Moscow put "proper" motor tramcar of "Kh" series and trailer of "M" series into mass production. In 1928 those tramcars started to operate at Nizhny Novgorod streets. As soon as the number of the new stock became sufficient for serving of all upland lines, "Oerlikons" were immediately excluded from the rolling stock in the late 1920s. Some components of write-off "Oerlikons" (for instance, side panels of the hull) were used to construct modernized lantern tramcars built by the Nizhny Novgorod tram network employees with technical assistance of the "Red Sormovo" Plant.

Five narrow-gauge "Oerlikons" were used in the part of the city containing the last 1000-mm track along Yakov Vorobyov Street (now Little Intercession Street). However, at the beginning 1930s, due to the startup of the tramline along Praise Descent and due to the closure of the funicular with the same name, tram traffic along the street ceased. Nowadays there are not even any signs of the former tramline.

As at that time nobody thought of the possible museum value of "Oerlikons", they were destroyed and used as scrap metal along with all write-off pre-revolutionary-built tramcars. No authentic (or even redesigned) "Oerlikon" tramcar preserved to this day in Nizhny Novgorod.

The existing replica of the historical tram, which called "Oerlikon" even by the employees of "Nizhegorodelectrotrans", is "Oerlikon" by no means. Its running gear was borrowed from a very old (the early 1920s) BF tramcar taken from Noginsk. The hull was also reconstructed approximately on the basis of pre-revolutionary trams of the "Red Sormovo" Plant for making the film "Forbidden people" directed by Gleb Panfilov (based on Maxim Gorky's novel "Mother", it got 1990 Cannes Film Festival's Award for Best Artistic Contribution). Consequently, it would be right to name this item of museum rolling stock with the oldest running gear in the city just a replica of the historical tram without any link with the tramcar types existing at that period of time.

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. Model of "Oerlikon" tramcar:*








Сергей Филатов

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. Model of "Oerlikon" tramcar:*








Сергей Орлов

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. Model of "Oerlikon" tramcar:*








Рома


----------



## geometarkv

*Episodes with tramcar from the Gleb Panfilov's film "Forbidden people" (1990) based on Maxim Gorky's novel "Mother" (1906-1907). It's dedicated to the non-fictional revolutionary struggle of the workers of Sormovo Plant for their human rights.*

45647866

*1900s. "Oerlikon" tramcar at the intersection of Greater Intercession Street and Little Intercession Street:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day, replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar (so-called "Oerlikon") in Nizhny Novgorod:*








Евгений Хвалынский

*September 12, 2004. City Day, replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at Belinsky Street:*








Евгений Хвалынский

*September 10, 2005. Saloon of the replica:*








Сергей Орлов

*September 10, 2005. Replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Сергей Орлов

*December 16, 2006. Saloon of the so-called "Oerlikon" tramcar:*








Антон Буслов

*December 16, 2006. Trailer to the replica of "Oerlikon" tramcar at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Антон Буслов

*December 16, 2006. Replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Антон Буслов


----------



## geometarkv

*June 29, 2007. Replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the tram depot №1:*








Артём Светлов

*June 29, 2007. Trailer to the replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the tram depot №1:*








Артём Светлов

*November 21, 2009. Replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the tram depot №1:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*November 21, 2009. Replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the tram depot №1:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*November 21, 2009. Trailer to the replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the tram depot №1:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*May 26, 2011. Replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar at the tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*May 26, 2011. Trailer to the replica of historical pre-revolutionary tramcar, decorated to the 115th anniversary of Nizhny Novgorod Tram:*








Сергей Филатов


----------



## geometarkv

*"F" TRAMCARS OF PUTILOV PLANT*

*Manufacturer:* Putilov Plant (now Kirov Plant), St. Petersburg;
*Country:* Russian Empire;
*First year in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1896;
*Year of the "write-off" of last tramcar in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1929-1932;
*Number of tramcars, which operated in Nizhny Novgorod:* near 25;
*Number of tramcars in the museum of Urban Electric Transport:* none;
*Seating capacity:* 16;
*Total capacity:* near 30;
*Length:* near 8.5 meters;
*Width:* near 1.7 meters;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*System of control:* Direct;
*Type of brake:* hand mechanical;
*Maximal speed:* near 20 km/h.

*Lantern tramcars of the Putilov Plant*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

Nowadays Belgian tramcars of "Oerlikon" company are the most famous of the Nizhny Novgorod pre-revolutionary tramcars, partly due to the fact that they were the most popular in tramway economy of that age, and partly due to the Nizhny Novgorod museum replica based on a later BF tramcar, which got the name "Oerlikon" for no serious reasons at all. In fact, the replica looks more like lantern tramcars of the Putilov Plant in St. Petersburg at the close of 19th century; those lantern tramcars were the first to start tram traffic in Nizhny Novgorod on May 20, 1896.

From the point of view of their design, these motor tramcars differed little from "Oerlikons", except for the track – they were intended for work on a 60-inch (1524 mm) wide track ("Oerlikons" - 1000 mm). In other respects they were very much alike – open platforms, primitive handbrakes, rod-type current receiver. External distinctions include different number and different shape of cabin windows in "Oerlikons" and the Putilov Plant tramcars. The first had five top-round-headed windows alongside, and the latter had six windows of conventional rectangular type (the same as the existing replica). The Putilov Plant tramcars had no headlamps; there were two searchlights instead, the searchlights were suspended from bottom to the roof of both tramcar platforms. The platforms were smaller than those of "Oerlikons", they had flatter guard rail ending almost right at the beginning of the side deck. However, it allowed of making a more spacious passenger saloon that occupied a much longer part of the Putilov Plant tramcar as compared to "Oerlikons". There was a small superstructure with low window glass on both sides – a so-called "lantern", hence the name of this series - *"F"* ("Lantern" mean "*F*onarny" in Russian). As for its dimensions, the "lantern" of the Putilov plant tramcars was considerably less than that of the later Sormovo Plant tramcars. The "lantern" was quite useless in terms of saloon lighting as its glasses were shuttered with advertising panels on both sides of the tramcar roof. These peculiarities made it possible to clearly distinguish between the two types of tramcars in the photos of pre-revolutionary Nizhny Novgorod. Besides, unlike "Oerlikons", many tramcars of the Putilov Plant functioned with trailers of various structures (mostly open-top or half-open ones).

Since prior to the Revolution the tram network was divided into two parts of different track width, the Putilov Plant cars operated only at the left bank of Oka River and at Nativity Street. The travel line was almost similar to former tram route №1 except the part of Gunpowder Descent: Moscow Rail Terminal - Moscow Street (now Soviet Street) - Nizhny Novgorod Fair - pontoon bridge (situated closer to confluence of the Oka and the Volga than contemporary Kanavino Bridge) - Nativity Street - Staple area (transfer to the Kremlin Funicular).

When the Nizhny Novgorod tram sector had been restored after civil-war devastation, the Putilov Plant tramcars were again the first to start the traffic on August 3, 1923. As there was no necessity to alter the gauge, repairs of the Putilov Plant tramcars were completed much earlier than repairs of "Oerlikons" in the upland part of the city. In mid-1920s, the tramcars started to operate along newly-railed tramlines to Lengorodok (future tram route №3) and to upland part of the city along Gunpowder Descent. However, irrespective of the completed repairs, old Putilov Plant tramcars were removed of service as new Sormovo Plant lantern tramcars and afterwards standard "Kh" tramcars were received. Their components were partly used to make modernization lantern tramcars in the mid 1920s. By the end of the said decade, there were no originally-built tramcars of the Putilov Plant in the Nizhny Novgorod tram depots. However, the existing replica reproduces to a great extent the Putilov Plant car (the same track, six windows alongside, searchlight imitation and ability to operate with a trailer), and far better than "Oerlikon", though it is wrongly called this name nowadays. But the replica can by no means be considered the adequate imitation as the railing of the platforms and the ratio of the saloon length and the total length of the car are totally different from the Putilov Plant lantern tramcar.

*1890s. "F" tramcar of Putilov Plant (now Kirov Plant) on the pontoon bridge across Oka River:*








tramnn

*"F" tramcar of Putilov Plant (left) in Nizhny Novgorod. At the right - unidentified type of tramcar (maybe, this is pre-revolutionary tramcar of "Wl. Gostyński and Co" in Warsaw):*








tramnn

*1890s. "F" tramcar of Putilov Plant (now Kirov Plant) at Nativity Street in Nizhny Novgorod. Sts. Cosmas and Damian Church on the background:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*MODERNIZED "F" TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturers:* Nizhny Novgorod Tram enterprise and "Red Sormovo" Plant, Nizhny Novgorod;
*Country:* Soviet Union;
*Years of exploitation in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1925 - end of 1930s;
*Length:* near 8.5 meters;
*Width:* near 1.6 meters;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*System of control:* Direct;
*Type of brake:* hand mechanical;
*Maximal speed:* near 20 km/h.

*"Last service" of pre-revolutionary lantern tramcars*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

After the tram traffic had been renewed in Nizhny Novgorod in 1923, the most urgent issue was to change the completely worn-out rolling stock of pre-revolutionary times. The wheel pair changing could only prolong the service life only on several years and was a temporary solution in the absence of new tramcars. In 1925, the tram sector of the city received 20 new lantern tramcars from the "Red Sormovo" Plant. And at the same time the first renumbering of the rolling stock took place. New tramcars got the numbers from 1 to 20. However, as the length of tram network became considerably longer, the tramcars could only partially solve the problem. 

At those times a large-scale production of tramcars was not yet organized in the country, and the "Red Sormovo" Plant was overburden with various orders aimed at the enhancement of national military capability, and those for railway transport and water transport. Though small lots of tramcars were still produced, the tramcars were supplied to other cities. The problem related to the lack of rolling stock had to be solved by the Nizhny Novgorod tram network employees, and it was successfully solved through upgrading of pre-revolutionary tramcars.

Apparently, running gears of the Putilov Plant tramcars with replaced wheel pairs and traction engines were used as the basis for the rebuilt tramcars. The hull was completely changed – it looked very much alike the hull of lantern tramcars of the Sormovo Plant. The platforms were identical, there was some difference in the side panels of passenger saloon (their appearance and design were similar to those of "Oerlikon" components; they might even have been taken from there). Another distinction was that the width of the modernized tramcar was less as compared to the lantern tramcar of the Sormovo Plant. Lanterns and bow collectors of the tramcar types in question were very similar, almost identical. It is rather logically considered that the Nizhny Novgorod tram network employees had bought a set of hull components and electrical equipment from the Sormovo Plant and adapted them to the pre-revolutionary tramcar base.

On the other hand, the "inside" of modernized tramcars remained the same. Instead of pneumatics (like it was at lantern tramcars of the Somovo Plant) they had the same handbrake, with all its consequences for the driver. Though the labour conditions of the driver had been improved to some extent (the platforms became half-open and were glazed in the front), on the whole the tramcar was at the same level as at the beginning of the 20th century. The modernized tramcars, received by the Nizhny Novgorod tram sector, had the numbers from 21 and upwards, they operated till the early (or no longer than till the mid) 1930s. As the standard "Kh"-series tramcars arrived, the modernized tramcars were excluded from the inventory rolling stock of the tram sector. None of the tramcars was preserved to this day.

*1927. Modernized "F" tramcar at the cargo line to "Red Etna" Plant:*








tramnn

*"F" TRAMCARS OF SORMOVO PLANT*

*Manufacturer:* Sormovo Plant (since 1922 - "Red Sormovo" Plant), Nizhny Novgorod;
*Country:* Russian Empire (till 1917), Soviet Union (since 1925);
*Years of manufacturing:* 1912(?)-1917, 1925-1928(?);
*Years of exploitation:* 1912(?) (since 1925 in Nizhny Novgorod) - 1949 (?);
*Seating capacity:* 24;
*Total capacity:* near 100;
*Length:* near 10.0 meters;
*Width:* near 2.1 meters;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*Type of brake:* hand mechanical and rim-block pneumatical;
*Maximal speed:* near 40 km/h.

*The Sormovo Lantern Tramcars*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

Development of the Nizhny Novgorod tram in the early Soviet era was not limited to its restart in 1923. During several subsequent years the length of tram tracks increased considerably: new tramlines leading to Lengorodok, Sormovo, "Red Etna" plant were open. As for the upland part, the overwhelming majority of tramlines were altered from 1000 mm gauge, which was nonstandard for Russia, to standard 60 inches gauge (1524 mm), the traffic routing included the former horse-drawn tram route along Greater Pechersk Street. In 1924 both networks were combined after the tramline along Gunpowder Descent was built. However, the development was hindered by the rolling stock condition. When the traffic was renewed, the tram depot rolling stock amounted to 48 motor tramcars and trailers built before the Revolution at the Putilov Plant in St. Petersburg, at the plant of "Wl. Gostyński and Co" in Warsaw and by the Belgian company "Oerlikon". All of them were completely run down and were insufficient in number to serve new tramlines.

The problem had been solved with the help of the "Red Sormovo" Plant, the oldest plant in the city, before the series production of standard tramcars was started. Its rail car building facilities continued to function even during the grim years of the Civil War, the plant produced armoured platforms and equipped armoured steam engines for the Red Army. Many vessels were reequipped in Sormovo and were turned into gun boats for the Volga Military Flotilla, and in 1919-1920 the plant started the era of Soviet tank building, having manufactured about 20 light tanks according to the model of the captured French Char Leger Renault FT17 ("Russkiy Renos", the first machine was known as "Freedom Fighter Lenin"). In the first post-war years, the plant doubled the output of steam locomotives, and started to build vessels again. The increased employment required solution of the transport problem for the benefit of the plant. At those times the tram was the only type of public transport, so it was decided to renew tramcar production at the plant (the enterprise produced small lots of tramcars prior to the Revolution).

In 1925, the Nizhny Novgorod tram sector received 20 new lantern two-axle tramcars, which inventory numbers were 1 – 20, from the "Red Sormovo" Plant. Such tramcars were also supplied to other cities. From the point of view of their structure, they were almost identical with the tramcars made by the Sormovo Plant for Moscow prior to the Revolution of 1917. It is believed that those twenty tramcars were completed using the hulls and stock of components that remained at the Sormovo Plant since the Civil War, when tramcar production was totally neglected. The supposition has no documentary confirmation though. The year when the tramcars of the said model ceased to be manufactured is not clear either. In 1935, "Red Sormovo" Plant started to develop the manufacture of more complicated eight-wheel КМ tramcar, but it must have stopped manufacturing two-axle tramcars even earlier.

The lantern two-axle tramcar of the Sormovo Plant make was to a great extent a transition model to change from pre-revolutionary tramcars to the standard "Kh" series tramcar. It was a bilateral motor tramcar for 1524-mm gauge. Similar to "Oerlikons", the saloon was separated from the platforms by partition walls with doors for passengers to board and exit the tramcar and was equipped with lengthwise seats along the walls. The tram driver still worked in the standing position, moving from one end of the car to the other when the travel direction was changed. However, the platforms were glazed and the work of the tram driver became a bit more comfortable. There were no doors on the platforms, there was a fancy pivot-hinged grating instead (such gratings might have been partly borrowed from pre-revolutionary tramcars). For this reason, tram drivers had to wear warm outdoor clothes as they did before the Revolution. Each of the four doorways for boarding and deboarding was equipped with two lengthwise handrails on both sides and a step to make it more convenient for the passengers. Later on, the said components were moved to the real door way of КМ-series tramcars. In case of exorbitant load, people clustered on the handrails and steps, which often resulted in accidents such as fall on the run, strikes against poles and buildings and the like passengers of oncoming tramcars. For better illumination and convenience of tall passengers the saloon was covered with a well-developed lantern – roof superstructure with windows on both sides, due to which the tramcar got its name.

A considerable number of technical innovations were implemented in the aforesaid type of tramcars. Although the running gear was still a two-axle bogie with rim block brakes, the brakes had a pneumatic drive (power handbrake with a specific steering wheel on the right of the driver was preserved for reasons of safety). The bogie became longer due to the improvement of the frame material and structure, which made it possible to increase the tramcar carrying capacity. Route lights appeared on the extremities of the tramcar. Instead of the rod current receiver, which was traditional for Nizhny Novgorod in those days (and which was extremely unreliable), the new tramcars were equipped with a "bow" collector.

Lantern tramcars of the Sormovo Plant operated at the tramlines of Nizhny Novgorod (from 1932 – the city of Gorky) for quite a long period of time – you can see them in photos taken in the 1930s and during the war. But in 1949-1950 they gradually disappeared from the streets of Gorky (whereas two-axle "Kh"-series tramcars, which looked very much alike but were not so old, functioned for another decade). None of the tramcars of the said series survived to this day. Not considering the lantern, the external appearance of the Sormovo Plant tramcar of those days was to a great extent inherited by its successor – eight wheel КМ series tramcar, two of which have been preserved in Moscow and Nizhny Novgorod.

*1920s. "F" tramcar of the "Red Sormovo" Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








tramnn

*1920s. "F" tramcar of the "Red Sormovo" Plant in Nizhny Novgorod:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*MS/PS TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturer:* "Red Putilovite" Plant (now Kirov Plant), Leningrad (now St. Petersburg);
*Country:* Soviet Union;
*The project:* 1926;
*Years of manufacturing:* 1927-1933;
*Years of exploitation:* 1927-1968;
*Where was operated:* Almaty (Kazakhstan), Astrakhan, Biysk, Izhevsk, Kalinin (now Tver), Kirovabad (now Ganja, Azerbaijan), Krasnodar, Kursk, Kuybyshev (now Samara), Leningrad (now St. Petersburg), Lipetsk, Minsk (Belarus), Nizhny Novgorod, Nizhny Tagil, Novorossiysk, Ordzhonikidze (now Vladikavkaz), Simferopol, Stalinsk (now Novokuznetsk), Sverdlovsk (now Yekaterinburg), Ufa;
*Copies for Leningrad:* 915 (MS motor tramcars), 335 (PS trailers);
*Mass without passengers:* 12.56 tons
*Total area for standing:* 10.4 square meters;
*Seating capacity:* 24;
*Total capacity:* 107;
*Length between buffers:* 10345 mm;
*Length of coachwork with door platforms:* 9839 mm;
*Length of coachwork without door platforms:* 6085 mm;
*Length of door platform:* 1757 mm;
*External width:* 2450 mm;
*Internal width:* 2198 mm;
*Height of the roof:* 3260 mm;
*Wheel diameter:* 760 mm;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*Base:* 2700 mm;
*Power of engines:* 2x52.3 kW;
*Type of brake:* pneumatic and rim-block mechanical;
*Maximal speed:* 40 km/h.
*First year in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1927 (?);
*Year of "write-off" in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1971 (?);
*Number of tramcars, which operated in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1;
*Number of tramcars in the museum of Urban Electric Transport:* none.

*Steel tramcars of Putilov Plant*

_Written by Alexander Shanin and Anatoly Sorokin_

The rapid growth rates of Leningrad in 1920s required the appropriate development of the city transport infrastructure. At those times the tram was the only acceptable kind of public transport, that is why new tramlines were widely built, and the existing ones were prolonged. However, the rolling stock was not sufficient to serve those tramlines, and many prerevolutionary-built tramcars of St. Petersburg had been operating for more than fifteen years and, at least, required serious repairs. In such circumstances it was decided to arrange the production of tramcars at the Putilov Plant, which in 1922 was renamed into "Red Putilovite" Plant.

The first new two-axle tramcars of *МS*-series ("*M*otor *S*teel") were manufactured in 1927, and production thereof continued up to 1933. All in all 915 motor tramcars (according to other information - 865) were built. Starting from 1929 the "Red Putilovite" Plant employees began to manufacture *PS* trailers ("*P*ritsepnoy *S*talnoy", English: "Steel Trailer") for МS motor tramcars. All in all 335 trailers were built.

МS tramcars were built in four different versions, three of which had noticeable external differences: МS-1 had round front plates, whereas МS-2, МS-3 and МS-4 had flat front plates. МS-2 had open platforms, but had no doors at the entrance to the saloon, there were handrails instead. МS-3 and МS-4 had no external differences, the platforms were closed and there were doors at the entrance to the saloon. The common characteristics of all motor tramcars built at the "Red Putilovite" Plant was a riveted metal hull; direct traction-engine control system; pneumatic brake system. МS tramcars were equipped with "bow" current collection of a typical "Leningrad" or "Petersburg" form, which made it possible to distinguish them from other two-axle tramcars externally resembling them, but built somewhere else. Later on, bows of that type were installed in eight-wheel LM-33 tramcars. Some production tramcars were technically improved as an experiment – thus, MS with inventory number 2752 had a welded not a riveted hull.

Special attention should be paid to the hull structure of MS tramcar. At those times the conventional industrial design of tramcars included the use of standard roll stock underframe as a carrier, and the wooden hull was fixed on it. As the wooden hull could not bear load, it was the carriage underframe that ensured mechanical strength. MS steel structure made it possible to shift part of the load on the tramcar hull. MS tramcar consisted of the frame with longitudinal beams being the lower boom of girder rack-mountable frames that formed the tramcar walls. All loads were accepted by the structure on the whole, and the frame was no longer in significance in its own right. The MS tramcar with side bearing walls and a frame was lighter, more solid and more durable than bearer frame tramcars.

From the point of view of its structure, the PS trailer differed essentially from the motor tramcar: it had no bogie and had free axles; the wheel diameter was less, and the platforms were shorter than those of the МS. A number of motor tramcars were also used as trailers. They were marked as MSP and were equipped with electrical solenoid brake.

Production of МS/PS series tramcars was ceased in 1933. The last two МS tramcars were assembled at the "Red Putilovite" Plant, in excess of the plan, from the remaining stock of components. The reason was that the plant was overburdened with defense-purpose orders; historically the enterprise was a contractor of artillery and military-industrial programmes. In 1933 the plant started to implement the tanks production programme – Leningrad enterprises were getting ready for mass production of light infantry tanks Т-26 and medium tanks Т-28. The "Red Putilovite" Plant acted both as a manufacturer and a partner enterprise under the tanks building programme – there was neither strength nor resources left for tramcars (later on, the situation at the Mytishchi Plant and "Red Sormovo" Plant, for which tramcars were not the basic type of production, was the same).

However, the "Northern Capital" was not deprived of the production of trams – it had been decided in advance that the tram repair plant (VARZ) under construction would not only repair the cars but would manufacture new ones. The said enterprise had developed and built such famous trams of its time as LM/LP-33, LM/LP-49, LM-57, LM-68 and other.

МS tramcar passenger traffic started in 1927 – the first МS motor tramcars were received by the Ivan Konyashin tram depot (now tram depot №1) for route №9: "Narva Triumphal Gate – Polytechnical Institute". The tramcars had the following inventory numbers:

*MS-1:* 1837-1936, 1977-2111;
*MS-2:* 2112-2322, 2324-2339, 2344, 2350, 2368;
*MS-3:* 2323, 2340, 2349, 2351, 2354, 2364-2366, 2369-2402 (with blanks);
*MS-4:* 2403-2752;
*PS:* 1-335.

МS-4 tramcar №2601 was a 1000th steel tramcar of the "Red Putilovite" Plant and operated in the Alexander Skorokhodov tram depot (now tram depot №6) along route №12. Irrespective of the fact that the "Red Putilovite" Plant had built a considerable number of tramcars, there still was a lack of tramcars and two-axle "Kh"-series tramcars of the Mytishchi plant operated along the city lines as well. Starting from 1934 eight-wheel LM/LP-33 "Americans" joined them.

During the hard times of the Siege of Leningrad (1941-1944), МS tramcars continued to operate along the city lines ensuring vital traffic of goods and passenger transportation. As all Leningrad citizens, МS tramcars incurred loss due to bombing and artillery bombardment of the city, but nevertheless they operated along the tramlines every day. Overhead contact system could not be restored near the Kirov Plant (as the "Red Putilovite" Plant was now called), which was native home for МS tramcars, due to the proximity of the front. The train consisting of shunting steam locomotive and two or three trailer МS cars operated there. An armoured tramcar based on МS-4 was built in the Smirnov tram depot (now tram depot №4). At times of war, a number of MS tramcars were equipped with bows to prevent sparking in case one of the current collectors came off the overhead contact system (that is to prevent disclosure of the tramcar at night).

In post war years МS tramcars were transferred to other cities of the USSR. In Leningrad МS tramcars operated long after World War II. They ceased transportation of passengers on May 1, 1968. However, even after that part of МS tramcars continued to operate as tows and special cars, some of them are used for this purpose nowadays. During the period of its operation МS have acquired a reputation of reliable, durable and low-maintenance tramcars (it was characteristic of all trams of the said generation though).

МS tramcars were time and again transferred or "let on lease" to museums in other cities. In 1970, МS-4 inv. №2603 was presented to Amsterdam tram museum. To commemorate the 75th anniversary (1971) of the Gorky Tram (now Nizhny Novgorod Tram), one of the Leningrad МS-4, borrowed specially for the occasion, was exhibited at the rolling stock exhibition. In 1981, an excursion tramcar, an imitation of "Brush" tramcar №1028, was constructed on the basis of МS-1 №2066 originally built in 1929. In 1987, МS-4 tramcar №2490 was transferred from Leningrad to Lipetsk to be preserved as a historical one. In 1997, to commemorate the 90th anniversary of St.-Petersburg Tram, МS-4 & MSP tram train №2642-2384 was restored. Later on, two more historical МS-1 and МS-2 tramcars were repaired.

*An unknown page in the history of Gorky Tram*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

The story of MS tramcars in Gorky is the most darkest place among all types of tramcars, had ever operated in this city. By and large, it consist from one word "was" without any details. It's known that one MS tramcar was transferred from Leningrad to Gorky and it really operated at the urban routes. Yury Kossoy, who for many years worked by Head of the Gorky Tram and Trolleybus Administration, borrowed one MS-4 from Leningrad colleagues for participation in tram parade, because tramcar of that type worked in Gorky and by that time there was no this tramcar in the city. This is all objective information about the MS tramcar in Gorky that's known to date. It should be added a pair of facts - MS-4 borrowed for the parade is also completely disappeared in the obscurity, and Oleg Timiryazev's search in the archives of "Nizhegorodelektrotrans" on this issue have led only to a conclusion about the absence in it any information about the MS tramcar.

On this issue there is also a bit subjective considerations, based on just one old photo from the book of Yury Kossoy "Your Friend Tram", released to the 100th anniversary of the Nizhny Novgorod Tram (1996). The service two-axle tramcar on the background equipped with "bow" current collection of a typical "Leningrad" form. The bows of that type were never produced in Gorky, and the LM/LP-33 tramcars, at which were installed bows of that type, were never delivered in the said city. Any subsequent Leningrad tramcars were delivered with the installed pantographs. Not arguing - whether this service tramcar at the photo is remade MS (although a slight resemblance can be seen) - it possible to considered this bow as the proof of the fact that there were tramcars of that type in Gorky. The photo in the book is dated 1929, but in reality it can be argued that it was made no earlier than 1928 according to the inscription on the pediment of the depot building. Therefore, with its help it's difficult to determine even time frames with reasonable accuracy...

*1929, Nizhny Novgorod. Kremlin tram depot, which was opened in 1925 at the former Manege building:*








tramnn

*MS/PS tramcar of "Red Putilovite" Plant (now Kirov Plant) in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg):*








tramnn

*May 27, 2002. City Day in St. Petersburg. Garden Street, museum tram train МS-4 & MSP №2642-2384 at the tram parade:*








tramnn

*2002. Museum tram train МS-4 & MSP №2642-2384 (constructed in 1933/1932) at the parade dedicated to the 95th anniversary of St. Petersburg Tram:*








tramnn

*April 27, 2003. Museum tram train МS-4 & MSP №2642-2384 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*April 15, 2006. Museum MS-4 tramcars №2424 (constructed in 1930) and №2575 (constructed in 1933) in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*April 15, 2006. Museum MS-4 tramcar №2424 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*April 15, 2006. Museum MS-4 tramcar №2424 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*Kh/M TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturer:* Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant (Moscow Region), Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant (Chelyabinsk Region);
*Country:* Soviet Union;
*The project:* 1925;
*The first exemplar:* 1926;
*Years of manufacturing:* 1927-1941;
*Years of exploitation:* 1927-1972;
*Copies:* more than 2000;
*Mass without passengers:* near 12 tons;
*Seating capacity:* 24 or 16;
*Total capacity:* 100 ("Kh" motor tramcar), 114 ("M" trailer);
*Length:* 9800 mm;
*Width:* 2500 mm (broad-gauge), 2200 mm (narrow-gauge);
*Height of the roof:* 3300 mm;
*Wheel diameter:* 850 mm ("Kh" motor tramcar), 760 mm ("M" trailer);
*Gauge:* 1000 mm, 1435 mm and 1524 mm;
*Base:* 2700 mm ("Kh" motor tramcar), 3400 mm ("M" trailer);
*Number and types of engines:* 2xDM-1A or 2xDTI-60;
*Power of one engine:* 52.3 kW (DM-1A) or 55.0 kW (DTI-60);
*Type of brake:* pneumatic and hand mechanical;
*Maximal speed:* 40 km/h.
*First year in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1929 (?);
*Year of "write-off" in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1968 (?);
*Number of tramcars, which operated in Nizhny Novgorod:* near 70;
*Inventory numbers:* №№75-105 and others;
*Number of tramcars in the museum of Urban Electric Transport:* 1 ("Kh" motor tramcar);
*Serviceable:* yes.

*Standard tramcars*

_Written by Alexander Shanin_

With the outbreak of the First World War tramcar production in Russia was ceased. The subsequent Revolution and Civil War led to complete devastation of the tram sector. Different-type prerevolutionary-built rolling stock could not ensure the traffic and required reconstruction and replenishment. The revival of tramcar production was placed on the agenda. In 1923 Kolomna Plant and in 1926 "Red Putilovite" Plant in Leningrad started to manufacture trailers and further on motor tramcars, the construction thereof was almost similar to that of pre-revolutionary tramcars but there were minor improvements. By that time there were more than 20 varieties of tramcars, mostly two-axle ones. However, economically it was expedient to manufacture standard tramcars of a unified model for all tram enterprises of the country.

At the beginning of 1925 the second All-Russia Congress of Tram Workers took place in Leningrad. It was resolved to adopt a "standard" train consisting of two-axle motor tramcar and a trailer with all-metal hulls. The Mytishchi Plant near Moscow was entrusted with the task of organizing serial production of such tramcars. The first models of motor tramcars were manufactured in 1926, and serial production of motor tramcars and trailers started since 1927. Motor tramcars received *"Kh"* series ("*Kh*arkiv type"), trailers - *"М"* ("*M*oscow type") – according to the addresses of the first large-scale deliveries. Both series were named after two capitals of Soviet Socialist Republics (Kharkiv was capital of Ukrainian SSR from 1919 till 1934). And that was how they were marked in every city except Leningrad, where there existed a specific notation system: motor tramcars were marked "МKh", trailers - "PM" and trailers reequipped from motor tramcars - "PKh".

In 1928, tramcars of similar construction and external appearance were manufactured in Kyiv in the Central tram workshops named after Tomasz Dąbal (later on, it was called the Kyiv Electric Transport Plant named after Felix Dzerzhinsky). They were marked as *"К"* series ("*K*yiv type") and operated in Kyiv, Vinnytsia (along the gauge of 1000 mm) and in other Ukrainian cities. Externally they appeared to be more angled due to another shape of platform railing front plates. They were manufactured in Kyiv up to 1932. All in all 68 motor tramcars and 47 trailer two-axle cars were built there. Such a tramcar was restored in Kyiv in 1986 and was installed as a monument near the Krasin tram depot. A small quantity of similar tramcars was manufactured at André Marty (South) Yard (Shipyard No. 198) in Mykolaiv (Ukraine), but the major manufacturer was still the Mytishchi Plant, where the production volume reached the figure of 2000 tramcars a year.

New tramcars had all-metal riveted hulls with bearing skin and closed platforms. The hull of the motor tramcar was based on a two-axle bogie with hard base, and the running gear of the trailer had no bogie and was fixed on free axles. The hull was separated from the platforms by partition-walls with sliding doors. External doors were of shield type with a hand lever drive. The tramcars were bilateral, motor tramcars had two control stations. The tram driver drove the tramcar in the standing position. There were sofas in the saloons along the side walls for 24 seats. The tramcars were equipped with domestic electric or pneumatic equipment: traction engines, at first - DM-1А (clockwork with capacity of 52.3 kW), later on - DTI-60 (clockwork with capacity of 55 kW) and controllers DK-5. There was a block brake with pneumatic and hand drive. A small quality of motor tramcars was manufactured with roller thrust bearings.

Overall dimensions of the tramcars are as follows: the hull length - 9800 mm, width - 2500 mm, height less current receiver - 3300 mm, base of motor tramcar - 2700 mm, trailer's base - 3400 mm, wheel diameter of motor tramcar - 850 mm, trailer's wheel diameter - 760 mm, total capacity of motor tramcar - 100 passengers (8 people per 1 sq.m. of the floor), total capacity of trailer - 114 passengers.

Complete standardization could not be achieved as there was need in the tramcars to operate both on the Russian standard (1524 mm) and narrow (1000 mm) gauges. Besides, the tram gauge in Kyiv was 1511 mm, and in Rostov-on-Don - 1435 mm. That is why tramcars both with wide (2500 mm) and narrow (2200 mm) hulls were produced, besides a number of cities ordered short tramcars: they had 6 windows instead of 8 in the hull side walls.

These tramcars were delivered to tram enterprises almost in all cities of the country; however, in Moscow there were only "М" trailers in the trains with motor tramcars of "F", "BF" and "KM" series. In Leningrad standard motor tramcars and trailers were delivered to different tram depots: motor tramcars to the Kalinin tram depot (now tram depot №5), trailers to the Konyashin tram depot (now tram depot №1) - that is why in Leningrad they never operated in one train.

The tramcars turned out to be rather reliable, user-friendly and comfortable for the passengers. Opening windows ensured good ventilation in summer, and in winter it was warm and comfortable in the tramcar due to partitions separating the hull from the platforms. Weak points were revealed in the course of operation: the most common drawbacks were bogie cracks and fractures of cantilever parts, especially in big cities, where the operating conditions were more intense. That is why in 1937-1938 all standard motor tramcars in Leningrad were reequipped as trailers with "MV" tramcar bogies. Besides, trailers were swinging considerably on the run.

In 1934, production of narrow-gauge and short tramcars was ceased. The construction of the standard tramcars was changed: transverse single seats were installed in the saloon (16 seats in the motor tramcar and 19 seats in the trailer), and internal partitions and doors separating the saloon from the platforms were dismantled. For that reason the tramcars were chilled through and in winter it was very cold inside. The construction of external doors was also altered: wing doors were installed instead of shield ones.

The demand for tramcars continually increased, and the Mytishchi Plant, which also produced Metro trains for Moscow, commuter electric trains and was engaged in military production, could not increase considerably the production volume, that is why in 1937 production of standard tramcars was transferred to the Urals at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant, which already had some experience in similar production. As far back as 1900s, the plant manufactured open tramcars for Tbilisi (Georgia).

The production volume of standard tramcars at Ust-Katav Plant amounted to about 150 tramcars a year. In 1941 the plant started to manufacture the latest version of the standard tramcars: those were improved unilateral tramcars with better electric and pneumatic equipment. They started to operate in Minsk, Belarus. The characteristic feature of their external appearance was a big surface mounted star on the front plate of platform railing.

It should be noted that at the same time tramcars of different design were manufactured (including four-axle ones) at other plants: Kolomna Steam-locomotive-Building Plant, "Red Sormovo" Plant in Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod), "Red Putilovite" Plant (now Kirov Plant) and VARZ tram repair plant (now Petersburg Tram Mechanical Plant) in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg), SVARZ repair and wagon-building plant in Moscow and the Tomasz Dąbal Plant (now Electric Transport Plant named after Felix Dzerzhinsky) in Kyiv. Apart from the standard tramcars, the Mytishchi Plant also manufactured novel four-axle all-metal М-38 tramcars for Moscow.

Tramcar production was ceased in June 1941. During the war, part of the tramcars was destroyed; others were redesigned and turned into freight cars, which occurred due to mobilization of lorries for the front. Tramcars were as well used to transport the wounded from railway stations to hospitals.

After the war, a new type of tramcars was produced, but Kh/М standard tramcars continued to function. In 1952, the standard plan was developed to upgrade standard tramcars through removing one of the control stations, walling in the left-side door, and equipping the right-side doors with a pneumatic drive. The front door platform was equipped with a partition separating the tram driver from passengers, and the platforms were provided with heat insulation through veneering battening. Windscreen wipers were installed to clean the windscreen from outside in case of rain or snowfall. Old cylindrical controllers were substituted by МТ-1 cam controllers.

In 1955, to fulfill the orders of other cities, the tram repair plant in Leningrad started to manufacture "Kh" tramcar bogies to replace the broken and worn ones; later on such bogies were also manufactured in Gorky. All in all more than 100 bogies were manufactured. In a number of cities (Minsk, Vitebsk) such bogies were used to built new tramcars similar to the "Kh"-type. Thus, in 1957-59 50 "KhК"-series trains were build in Kuibyshev (now Samara) – they were unilateral with a pneumatic door drive and improved finish (the hulls for them were manufactured at the local aircraft factory); during the same years six passenger and one flusher tramcars of "Kh"-type were built on Leningrad bogies in Yaroslavl; in Odessa and Tbilisi, new tramcars of totally different design were built on the basis of standard tramcars; and open "chill" ("kholodok") tramcars were manufactured in Rostov-on-Don.

As new tramcars were delivered to big cities, old tramcars were redesigned and turned into service and special cars, were transferred to other cities or just written off to be used as scrap metal. Standard Kh/М tramcars operated in passenger traffic until the early 1970s, and in some places were preserved as service ones until now. In some places "Kh"-tramcars were preserved as memorial or observation cars (Arkhangelsk, Dzerzhinsk, Kazan, Kemerovo, Nizhny Novgorod, Samara, Saratov, Tula, Yekaterinburg), and in Tver and Kyiv older prerevolutionary-built tramcars were replicated on the basis of standard tramcars, but at present it is difficult to predict what will happen to them in future, for the upkeep of old tramcars requires quite a lot of funds.

For many years standard Kh/М tramcars had carried passengers diligently and were the basis of tram sectors in many cities in pre-WWII and first post-WWII years. In a number of cities they were honoured with the startup of tram traffic, and there is no doubt that they should be immortalized not only as photos and models. Individual extant models should take their place in the future museum of city transport, which will sooner or later be set up.

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. Model of "Kh" tramcar:*








Рома


----------



## geometarkv

*"Kh"-series tramcars in Gorky*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

In the late-1920s the tram network quickly developed in Nizhny Novgorod. New tracks were built to lead to almost every district of Nizhny Novgorod of those times, but new rolling stock was required to serve the new tramlines. By that time the Nizhny Novgorod tram sector possessed only 20 new lantern tramcars built at the local "Red Sormovo" Plant, and the rest of the rolling stock consisted of modernized pre-revolutionary tramcars, the drawbacks thereof not being completely eliminated. At that time heavy depreciation of traction engines and bogies in pre-revolutionary two-axle tramcars could not be eliminated by the tram workers themselves – the enterprise lacked its own repair infrastructure; repairs were made by railway employees and at third-party industrial enterprises of the city.

The overall economic revival of the country after the devastation made it possible to manufacture new tramcars in Mytishchi and at the end of 1920s new "Kh" tramcars were delivered to Nizhny Novgorod. As from the structural point of view they were just slightly improved as compared to pre-revolutionary rolling stock, there was almost no difficulty with their exploitation. Unfortunately, the exact date when the first "Kh" tramcars arrived in Nizhny Novgorod is unknown; it is approximately 1929. On the other hand, Yury Kossoy in his book "Your Friend Tram" writes that in the early 1930s the Gorky tram sector employees managed to completely replace pre-revolutionary rolling stock with new tramcars. In 1929-1934 new motor tramcars could come from Mytishchi only (20 lantern tramcars of the "Red Sormovo" Plant had been delivered earlier, and КМ four-axle tramcars were accepted only in 1935).

The same book gives an opportunity to estimate the approximate number of the Gorky two-axle "Kh" tramcars: as on the date when the traffic was restarted in 1923 the tram depot consisted of 48 tramcars (a few new ones were received from Kyiv), in 1935 all of them were written off, and at that time the write-off could occur only under the condition of replacement of an old tramcar by a new one. So about 50 two-axle "Kh" tramcars were delivered by 1935. Such deliveries continued further on up to the onset of the Great Patriotic War. It is difficult to specify the exact range of numbers given to two-axle "Kh" tramcars, because old pre-revolutionary tramcars were written off or modernized, and new tramcars were delivered. It can be specified that tramcars №№ from 75 to 105 were of "Kharkiv" type. It must have been only part of the numbers allotted for the said tramcars – new lantern two-axle tramcars had №№1-20, pre-revolutionary modernized tramcars had the numbers starting from 21, and КМ tramcars accepted in 1935 received the numbers starting from 151. (КМ/КP tramcars inv. №№137-150 appeared after the war, when partial renumbering of the rolling stock was knowingly carried out).

Two-axle trailers for "Kh" tramcars deserve special attention. In Gorky there were both "authorized" М trailers and analogs built in the Gorky workshops. Tram network veterans remember that the tramcars had a solid and reliable construction, but in the course of construction the technology had to be simplified many a time due to the lack of required materials (cast steel, rolled iron and steel sheet) and equipment. It was originally planned to build all-metal trailers, but the lack of steel sheet compelled to build composite structure tramcars, where only the hull frame was made of steel and the skin was made of wood. The use of cast iron instead of scarce steel resulted in the increase in the weight of the trailer as compared to the projected one. The authorities hesitated for a long time to launch the first model along the tramlines, but the need for rolling stock compelled them to do so. The tramcar showed its worth, and in the early 1930s a few more similar trailers, which were marked as "P"-series tramcars, were built at the repair workshops.

Both single "Kh" tramcars and Kh/М and Kh/P trains operated along all the routes in Gorky at those times. Only starting from 1935 roomier КМ/КP four-axle tramcars were added to them at most intense routes №1 and №12. After revolutionary modernized tramcars had been written off, the routes in the upland part of the city (№2 and №5) were solely served by "Kh" tramcars (and their trailers). Such state of things existed during the war and some time after it.

After the post-war devastation the Gorky tram network experienced active expansion – new tramlines were built, the existing tramlines were prolonged. There was again a lack of rolling stock, that is why pre-revolutionary tramcars could not be written off. "Kh" tramcars were seriously modernized – bogies in many tramcars were replaced by new ones built at "Red Sormovo" Plant and all of them were redesigned as unilateral – left-side doors were walled in and stern control station was dismantled. The stern headlamp was dismantled and installed on the front edge of the tramcar similar to new tramcars with two headlamps. In addition, a few tramcars were renumbered – there is a photo, made in the early 1950s, of Gorky "Kh" tramcar inv. №12, which previously belonged to a lantern two-axle tramcar built at the "Red Sormovo" Plant and which had been written off by that time.

However, by the late 1950s – early 1960s two-axle "Kh" tramcars were gradually removed of service – the city received a great number of new МТV-82 and LМ/LP-49 tramcars. They were in the reserve or in conservation, but when in 1965 depot №3 was organized and in 1968 depot №1 moved from the Kremlin to Lapshikha, all two-axle tramcars were finally written off as in new spacious places small dimensions of "Kh" tramcars which previously had been considered their advantage immediately became their drawback. "Kh" tramcar of inventory number 75 was preserved for museum purposes; it is operational and is standing on a dead rail in the Nizhny Novgorod Museum of the Urban Electric Transport. On the whole, two-axle tramcars of Kharkiv type operated along the lines of Gorky for about 35 years, having become, along with pre-revolutionary and КМ/КP tramcars, long-lived tramcars on the city tram roads.

*May 24, 1986. "Kh" tramcar №75 (constructed in 1931 at Mytishchi Plant) during celebrations dedicated to the 90th anniversary of Tram in Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod):*








spider123

*May 24, 1986. "Kh" tramcar №75 (constructed in 1931 at Mytishchi Plant) during celebrations dedicated to the 90th anniversary of Tram in Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod):*








tramnn

*February 1992. "Kh" tramcar №75 (constructed in 1931 at Mytishchi Plant) at the tram depot №2:*








павел В. Кашин

*1996. Museum "Kh" tramcar №75 (constructed in 1931 at Mytishchi Plant):*








tramnn

*August 15, 2003. Saloon of "Kh" tramcar №75:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*August 15, 2003. Saloon of "Kh" tramcar №75:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*May 28, 2004. Museum "Kh" tramcar №75 at the tram depot №2:*








Сергей Орлов

*May 29, 2004. Museum "Kh" tramcar №75 at the tram depot №2:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Museum "Kh" tramcar №2 (former №75) at the tram parade in Nizhny Novgorod:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Museum "Kh" tramcar №2 (former №75) at the tram parade in Nizhny Novgorod:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*May 16, 2005. Right view of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2 (former №75) at the tram depot №1:*








tramnn

*May 16, 2005. Left view of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2 (former №75) at the tram depot №1:*








tramnn

*September 5, 2005. "Kh" museum tramcar №2 (former №75) at the museum site of tram depot №1. Heeling of tramcar is result of the breaking of left rear leaf spring suspension:*








tramnn

*September 11, 2005. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the tram depot №1:*








Евгений Хвалынский

*"Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the tram depot №1:*








tramnn

*December 16, 2006. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the tram depot №1:*








Антон Буслов


----------



## geometarkv

*Driver's seat of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75):*








tramnn

*Passenger saloon of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75):*








tramnn

*December 16, 2006. Passenger saloon of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75):*








Антон Буслов

*December 16, 2006. Driver's seat of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75):*








Антон Буслов

*December 16, 2006. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Антон Буслов

*July 17, 2008. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Алексей Лаушкин aka ALX

*November 21, 2009. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*November 21, 2009. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*May 26, 2011. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*May 8, 2012. Driver's seat of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75):*








seme44ka

*May 8, 2012. Passenger saloon of the "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75):*








seme44ka

*July 1, 2012. "Kh" museum tramcar №2(75) at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








ДЕД АНДРЕЙ


----------



## geometarkv

*KM/KP TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturer:* Kolomna Steam-locomotive-Building Plant, "Red Sormovo" Plant in Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod);
*Country:* Soviet Union;
*The project:* 1925;
*The first exemplar:* 1927;
*Years of manufacturing:* 1927-1930 (Kolomna Plant); 1929-1935 and 1945-1946 ("Red Sormovo" Plant);
*Years of exploitation:* 1927-1974;
*Copies for Moscow:* 247 (КМ motor tramcars), 314 (КP trailers);
*Number of preserved tramcars:* 2 (KM motor tramcars), 1 (KP trailer);
*Seating capacity:* 38;
*Total capacity:* 86;
*Length:* 12550 mm;
*Width:* 2140 mm;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*Number and types of engines:* 4xPT-35;
*Power of one engine:* 40 kW (PT-35);
*System of control:* Direct;
*Type of brake:* pneumatic of Knorr-Bremse type and hand mechanical;
*First year in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1929 (in operation since 1935);
*Year of "write-off" in Nizhny Novgorod:* 1973;
*Number of tramcars, which operated in Nizhny Novgorod:* 52 (KM motor tramcars), 46 (KP trailers);
*Inventory numbers:* №№137-193, 401-445;
*Number of tramcars in the museum of Urban Electric Transport:* 1 (KM motor tramcar);
*Serviceable:* yes.

*Kolomna four-axle tramcars*

_Written by Alexander Shanin_

Many old residents of Moscow must remember these old-fashioned trams clattering at the junctions; for many years they used these trams to get to school, institute, work, and on Sundays – to the park, to the cinema or theatre in the evening, and on Air Fleet Day – to the festival on Tushino airfield. Even those who were not interested in technics, remember a rather small saloon with corrugated floor, platforms freezing through in winter, wooden seats made of light lacquered strips, black karbolit handles hanging down from handrails on straps, it was very convenient to hold on to them. These old-fashioned tramcars went well together with the appearance of old Moscow outskirts, where tramlines were still preserved. They looked very neat with decorations ("tsirovki") – delicate frames made of thin lines with beautiful monograms in the corners and coloured lights that designated the route. This article is an attempt to tell the story of their origin and operation.

The rapid development of the tram network in Moscow in the mid-1920s and the growth of the traffic volume required enlargement and renewal of the Moscow tram rolling stock. Insufficient capacity of traction engines of those times almost excluded the opportunity for the work of two-axle motor tramcar with two trailers, especially in Moscow, which as it is known is "situated on seven hills". The undulating land hampered the work of the tramcars to a great extent. Thus, for instance, Nativity Boulevard passage has a 10% rise, that is why safety dead-end siding was built to catch the tramcar that failed to climb such a steep hill. It was not without reason that nowadays when tram tracks were removed from there, neither the bus nor the trolleybus occupied the vacant "seat".

These considerations resulted in the necessity to design four-axle tramcars of increased roominess. Four-axle motor tramcars first appeared in Russia at the beginning of the century. All of them were of foreign make and were meant to work without trailers. They operated in Moscow, Kyiv, Odessa. Thus, a small number (20) of four-axle twin-engine tramcars of "MAN" plant (Germany) and Russo-Baltic Plant with bogies of "maximum traction" operated in Moscow. In the early 1920s all of them were excluded from the inventory.

Kolomna Steam-locomotive-Building Plant was chosen to produce new four-axle tramcars; the plant had designed and built the first two tramcars in 1891 for the first tram system in Russian Empire, which started to operate in Kyiv on June 13, 1892.

In 1927 two prototype four-axle motor tramcars were ready and were transferred to Moscow for trial operation.They were delivered to the Kirov tram depot (now tram repair plant) and received city numbers 2001 and 2002. New tramcars were called *КМ* (*K*olomna *M*otor Tramcar), in literature one can sometimes come across the name *КМCh* ("*K*olomensky *M*otorny *Ch*etyryokhosny", English: "Kolomna Motor Four-axle Tramcar").

Slight alterations were made taking into account the operating experience, and starting from 1929, serial production of КМ tramcars started at Kolomna Plant and the "Red Sormovo" Plant. Kolomna Plant manufactured КМ tramcars until 1930, "Red Sormovo" – until 1935, and after World War II, the Sormovo wagon-repair plant assembled about one and a half dozens of such tramcars from components manufactured at the Gorky defence enterprises, which temporarily had no orders.

In 1929, Kolomna Plant delivered to Moscow 70 tramcars built as motor tramcars but without engines and electrical equipment. At first they operated as trailers and were gradually reequipped as motor tramcars. And starting from 1930, four-axle trailers called *KP* ("*K*olomensky *P*ritsepnoy", English: "Kolomna Trailer") were manufactured.

Tramcar hulls with a mixed half-wooden and half-metal structure were reequipped with two control stations with DТ-41 controllers and were fixed on two riveted bogies, each of which had two PT-35 engines with overhung axial support. There was a pneumatic brake of Knorr-Bremse type and a hand brake. There were doors without mechanical drive on both sides. Part of KP tramcars built by Kolomna Plant had doors only on the right side and were equipped with an additional central entrance. The tramcar length (along the hull) was 12.55 m, width - 2.14 m, there were 38 seats, all in all standing room and seats for 86 persons.

Bogies were the weak point of the structure – beam fracture was the most common operating defect, besides, KP tramcars were unsteady on the run due to coincidence of resonance frequency in the suspension.

КМ and КP tramcars operated in the following cities: Arkhangelsk, Baku (Azerbaijan), Barnaul, Chelyabinsk, Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod), Horlivka (Ukraine), Kazan, Kharkiv (Ukraine), Kolomna, Krasnodar, Kuybyshev (now Samara), Leningrad (now St. Petersburg), Molotov (now Perm), Moscow, Noginsk, Novosibirsk, Odessa (Ukraine), Orsk, Oryol, Riga (Latvia), Stalinsk (now Novokuznetsk), Sverdlovsk (now Yekaterinburg), Voronezh, Yaroslavl, Zaporizhia (Ukraine). This list might be enlarged. They operated the longest in Gorky - till 1970, and in Moscow - till 1974.

Let’s have a look at the way the tramcars operated in Moscow. All in all Moscow received 247 КМ motor tramcars numbered №№2001-2247 and 314 КP trailers numbered №№2501–2814; motor tramcars that were delivered without equipment were numbered №№2101-2170. The fate of prototype cars was quite different: №2001 was excluded from inventory prior to the Great Patriotic War, and №2002 was used after the war to test captured German equipment and afterwards was redesigned as a training one and was one of the last to be written off in 1974.

Before the Great Patriotic War, КМ tramcars operated in three tram depots: the Kirov tram depot (there were only КМ tramcars), the Apakov and the Artamonov tram depots (the trolleybus depot №5 at present) along the most intense routes: "B" (Garden Ring, ringroad), №2 (to Novogireevo), №3 (to the workers' settlement of ZIS automobile plant), №12, №34, №47, №49. In 1938 КМ tramcar №2246 in the Apakov depot was the first to be equipped with a pneumatic-driven windscreen wiper.

At the beginning of the Great Patriotic War, part of КМ tramcars (along with part of Metro trains) was evacuated from Moscow. During the war, tramcars transported different cargoes, also the wounded from railway stations to hospitals. With due account to the said experience, after the war, technical requirements for tramcars of the Riga and the Ust-Katav Plants included the following: possibility of quick mounting of a special door in the back side of the hull by tram depot employees to carry in the stretchers with the wounded. During the war, КМ tramcar №2193 from the Kirov depot operated as an emergency tramcar of Local Anti-Air Defence (MPVO). After the war the tram network was considerably reduced, part of tram depots, including the Artamonov depot, was reequipped as trolleybus depots, but КМ tramcars continued to operate. All old tramcars were reconstructed at Sokolniki car repair plant (SVARZ); in the course of the reconstruction one control station was removed, left-side doors were walled in, and right-side doors were equipped with pneumatic drive, electrical and pneumatic equipment was modernized. Thus, КМ tramcars were equipped with new welded 2DSA bogies with DTI-60 engines and МТ-4 or DK-7B controllers. Besides, a pneumatic-driven windscreen wipe was mounted on the windscreen.

They were gradually transferred from the Artamonov and the Apakov deports to the Rusakov and Krasnopresnenskoe depots. They started to be written off only in 1970, when Moscow received large quantities of tramcars from Czechoslovakia. The last КМ tramcars were written off at the end of 1974; they were in operational condition and were written off due to the obsolescence. After the war КP trailers were transferred to other cities to provide assistance, and there were none of them left in Moscow by the end of 1951.

At present the train consisting of КМ tramcar №2170 and КP trailer №2556 is preserved in Moscow, it used to operate as a track measuring tramcar up to 1987, and was overhauled afterwards. Another similar KM tramcar is preserved in Nizhny Novgorod. КМ №2170 was shot in a number of feature films, for example "The Meeting Place Cannot Be Changed" (1979), it was used for tours of the city, drawings were held in its saloon.

*The episodes with KM tramcar №2170 (constructed in 1930 at Kolomna Plant) from the cult Soviet television film "The Meeting Place Cannot Be Changed" (1979, director - Stanislav Govorukhin). The film is set in post-WWII Moscow in August-November 1945.*

*TIME 08:38 - 12:38 (click on CC to see English subtitles)*






*TIME 45:30 - 48:30 (click on CC to see English subtitles)*





The fate of Moscow КP trailers transferred to other cities was quite different. Poor rolling characteristic (swinging) and a huge lack of motor-wags let to redesigning thereof as motor tramcars in a number of cities - Arkhangelsk, Chelyabinsk, Kolomna, Molotov (now Perm), Riga (Latvia), Stalinsk (now Novokuznetsk), Yaroslavl. In addition, in Riga and Yaroslavl KP tramcar hulls were appreciably modernized in the course of operation, which made the tramcars more comfortable and their external appearance up-to-date. Old bus hulls were used for this purpose in Riga; such modernized cars were called RT-47. Nowadays in Kolomna there are two KP tramcars reequipped as motor tramcars and used as special tramcars (freight car and tower-tramcar), and a mobile traction substation mounted on KP tramcar frame and bogies operated in Riga.

The bogies of Leningrad КМ tramcars (in Leningrad they were called *ММ* – *M*oscow *M*otor Tramcars) were used as a basis to built the first four МА-PА (LМ/LP-33) trains – the first Leningrad four-axle tramcars of large roominess.

КM tramcars were appreciated as they were of high reliability and low-maintenance. Thus, in the early 1960s, when the Apakov depot started to receive new tramcars from Czechoslovakia, the first tramcars that were transferred to other depots were post-WWII МTV-82 tramcars while older КМ tramcars were retained by the depot. КМ tramcars served longer than later all-metal М-38 tramcars. Hopefully, these new tramcars will not only be immortalized in old photos and news films, but that the preserved models will take their place in the future museum of city transport.

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. Model of KM tramcar:*








Рома

*Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the tram depot №1. Model of KM tramcar:*








Сергей Филатов


----------



## geometarkv

*КМ/КP in Gorky*

_Written by Anatoly Sorokin_

Although KM tramcars started officially to transport passengers in Gorky in 1935, they first had appeared in the city six years before, in 1929. At that time, before the Nizhny Novgorod was given the new name of Gorky, "Red Sormovo" Plant started their serial production. However, prior to 1935 all the tramcars manufactured by the plant were intended for other cities. However, the new KM tramcars of the "Red Sormovo" Plant were run in on the tracks of the plant connected with the Gorky tram system. It is a rare case when the appearance of the new rolling stock in the city and the commencement of passenger transportation using the said rolling stock fail to coincide. In 1929 it was as well decided to build an enormous automobile plant in Nizhny Novgorod, the plant was the main reason for great passenger traffic in the city part at the left bank of Oka River. The growth of "Red Sormovo" Plant (and also other enterprises of the city) contributed as well to the necessity of great roominess tramcars in the Nizhny Novgorod tram depot – an ever-growing number of two-axles tramcars was required to ensure the traffic and in some directions two-axle tramcars, even with trailers, could not cope with the increased passenger traffic.

Having achieved the estimated capacity, the Gorky Automobile Plant became a narrow place in the transport system of the city. The tramline leading there was built in 1933, then it was prolonged, but two-axle tramcars were still overcrowded and their number was insufficient. That is why in the last year (1935) of КМ tramcar serial production, "Red Sormovo" Plant built 20 tramcars of the said make for their native city. КМ tramcar and its engineless KP modification were the first four-axle tramcars in Gorky. New motor tramcars received inventory numbers №№151-170. KP trailers were delivered from the manufacturer enterprise in Kolomna (Kolomna Steam-locomotive-Building Plant) and they were considerably less in number - only 5 items (inv. №№401-405). They were originally based in the Sormovo (Gordeevka) tram depot №2 and operated only along the most intense routes at the left bank of Oka River - №1 and №12. The upland part at right bank was still the estate of two-axle tramcars. Along with the standard "Kh" tramcars, four-axle КМ tramcars operated along the city lines during the most difficult wartime. Simple and reliable structure was not the least of the factors to provide the city with transport in the absence of experienced male personnel, who were at the front, and the repair base restructured for military production.

After the end of WWII, Gorky Tram and Trolleybus enterprise received 15 more КМ tramcars from Kuybyshev, now Samara (inv. №№171-185) in 1950, and 8 tramcars of the same type were received from Kazan (№№186-193) in 1951. In 1950-1955 Gorky also received 36 КP trailers (№№410-445) from Moscow, Molotov (now Perm), Barnaul and Novosibirsk. In 1958-1959, the Gorky car repair plant assembled 9 more КМ tramcars (№№137, 139, 141, 143, 146-150) and 5 more КP (№№ 138, 140, 142, 144, 145) using the stock of components manufactured by the city defence enterprises, which were temporarily deprived of defence orders. Totally it amounts to 52 motor tramcars and 46 trailers of "Kolomna type". Later on, inventory numbers of some КМ/КP tramcars must have been changed prior to renumbering that occurred in 1970 – as on the write-off date the КP tramcar preserved for museum purposes had №392, which was not originally included in the balance sheet of the enterprise.

Irrespective of the fact that new, roomier and more comfortable LМ/LP-49 and МТV-82 tramcars that were equally reliable if compared to KM tramcars, КМ tramcars continued to operate successfully along the city tramlines. In post-war years they also served the routes of the upland part of the city. Only after the emergence of the following generation of LМ-57 and RVZ-6 tramcars in the early 1960s, the four-axle tramcars were gradually removed of service and conserved. In 1965, the major part of КМ/КP tramcars was transferred from tram depot №2 to newly-organized Avtozavodskoe tram depot №3. 1970 was the last year of the КМ/КP trains scheduled work in Gorky. Numerous four-axle tramcars of new types made КМ/КP tramcars obsolescent, but the operatives did not hurry to finally part with the reliable and time-tested tramcars.

It was not in vain – the winter of 1972/73 was very severe and new Leningrad LМ-68 tramcars could not operate along the tramlines due to the mass fault of electrical equipment. Then to provide the traffic for the GAZ automobile plant having rather intense passenger flows, several КМ/КP trains had to be brought back into service. That is why, КМ/КP trams were actually removed of service in 1972. After that all the rest tramcars of that type were recycled as scrap metal, except КМ/КP train bearing inventory number №162-392, which became non-self-propelled tram-memorial in depot №3. By anniversary year of 1996, КP trailer №392 was as well recycled as scrap metal, and КМ motor tramcar №162 was restored and it is operational. At present it is exhibited in the city Museum of Urban Electrical Transport. 

*The history of Nizhny Novgorod museum КМ tramcar №162*

The Nizhny Novgorod museum КМ tramcar №162 is one of the preserved tramcars of this type in the world. There is another tramcar of this type in Moscow. Both preserved KM tramcars are operational. The inventory number is authentic as officially КМ tramcars were removed of service prior to renumbering of the rolling stock in 1970. 

The Nizhny Novgorod museum tramcar №162 was built at the "Red Sormovo" Plant in 1935 (the last year of the pre-WWII КМ output in Gorky). Originally it was bilateral, with two control stations in both ends of the tramcar. It worked as a pair with КP trailer №392, which did not survive until now. Trailer №392 was recycled approximately in 1995; it is also asserted that part of its components was used to repair the motor tramcar. КМ motor tramcar №162 together with КP tramcar №392 operated in Avtozavodsky, Leninsky and Kanavinsky districts along intense routes with a great passenger traffic: №8, №11, №12, №16, №17. Being low-maintenance, it was less comfortable for passengers and the driver as compared to post-war trams, which operated at the same routes. It was originally based in Gordeevka (Sormovo) tram depot №2, and was transferred to the Avtozavodskoe tram depot №3 in 1965 along with other tramcars of the similar type.

In the mid-1950s tramcar №162 was modernized, it was redesigned as a unilateral tramcar: left-side doorways were walled in and the rear control station was removed. As opposed to Moscow КМ tramcars, bogies in Gorky were not replaced by modern ones. In the course of redesigning the tramcar was equipped with headlamps on the front edge.

In the late 1960s КМ/КP tramcars were gradually removed of service. However, they were never recycled as scrap metal, but were conserved. It turned out to be useful – during the severe winter of 1972/73 a great number of LМ-68 tramcars, which replaced КМ/КP tramcars on GAZ plant tramlines, experienced mass fault. That is why, several КМ/КP tramcars were brought into operation to work along the intense tram routes. КМ/КP train №162-392 was among them. As a result, it operated from 1935 to 1972 and was serviceable for further operation when it was written off. As it was preserved in best condition, it was put to permanent parking in the territory of tram depot №3.

The "permanent parking" lasted until 1995 (with a small break in 1986 – it was towed to the tramcar exhibition devoted to 90th anniversary of the Gorky Tram). By the centenary of Nizhny Novgorod Tram, it was decided to restore the КМ tramcar to make it operational and to recycle the completely worn out КP tramcar. The tramcar again had only one headlamp, but it was made unilateral; and for the purpose of brake and turn alarm it was equipped with low-voltage statistical converter taken from one of КТМ-5 tramcars. The quality of repairs at the wagon repair plant was not very high and in eight years the hull of КМ tramcar was rotten. In 2004 with the help of financial assistance of businessman Sergey Pern the Nizhny Novgorod museum КМ tramcar was overhauled, the decayed wooden parts in the hull structure were replaced. In September 2005 the tramcar was put on a museum line connected with the rail network of depot №1.

In different periods of time, drivers Vladimir Tsimbalov, Lidiya Alexandrova and others operated this tramcar. КМ tramcar №162 took part in tram parades of 1986, on 20 May, 1996, 12 September 2004 and 9 May 2005.

*KM tramcar of the "Red Sormovo" Plant:*








tramnn

*1980s. KM/KP train-memorial №162-392 at the Avtozavodskoe tram depot №3:*








tramnn

*1996, Nativity Street. KM tramcar №162 (constructed in 1935 at "Red Sormovo" Plant) at the parade dedicated to the centenary of Nizhny Novgorod Tram:*








Rave Speeder

*August 15, 2003. KM tramcar №162 (constructed in 1935 at "Red Sormovo" Plant) at the tram depot №3:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*August 15, 2003. KM tramcar №162 (constructed in 1935 at "Red Sormovo" Plant) at the tram depot №3:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*August 15, 2003. Passenger saloon of the KM tramcar №162:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*August 15, 2003. Passenger saloon of the KM tramcar №162:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*August 15, 2003. Driver's seat of the KM tramcar №162:*








Vladislav Prudnikov


----------



## geometarkv

*May 2004. KM tramcar №162 (operated in 1935-1973) at the tram depot №3. This is one of only two preserved KM tramcars in the world (the second is KM №2170 in Moscow):*








Евгений Куйбышев

*May 2004. KM tramcar №162 at the tram depot №3:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*May 28, 2004. KM tramcar №162 at the tram depot №3:*








Сергей Орлов

*May 28, 2004. KM tramcar №162 before overhaul:*








tramnn

*May 28, 2004. KM tramcar №162 before overhaul:*








tramnn

*May 28, 2004. Saloon of KM tramcar №162 before overhaul:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 is going to the parade:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 after overhaul at Kirov Avenue:*








Сергей Орлов

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 after overhaul at Kirov Avenue:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at Lenin Avenue near Metro station "Dvigatel Revolyutsii" ("Engine of Revolution"):*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at the Hay Square:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at Greater Pechersk Street:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at Greater Pechersk Street:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Passenger saloon of the KM tramcar №162:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Driver's seat. Vladimir Tsimbalov is a veteran of tram depot №3:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Parade is over but everyone want to ride in KM tramcar №162:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Parade is over. KM tramcar №162 is going to tram depot №3:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Parade is over. KM tramcar №162 is going to tram depot №3:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Parade is over. KM tramcar №162 is going to tram depot №3. Forty years ago this scene was a daily:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. Parade is over. KM tramcar №162 is going to tram depot №3. Forty years ago this scene was a daily:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at Youth Avenue:*








Vladislav Prudnikov

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at the Lyadov ring after end of the parade:*








tramnn

*September 12, 2004. City Day. KM tramcar №162 at the Lyadov ring after end of the parade:*








tramnn

*General view of the KM tramcar №162 from right side:*








Сергей Филатов

*General view of the KM tramcar №162 from left side:*








Сергей Филатов

*General view of the KM tramcar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*General view of the KM tramcar №162 from right side:*








Сергей Филатов

*General view of the KM tramcar №162 from left side:*








Сергей Филатов

*General view of the KM tramcar №162 from left side:*








Сергей Филатов

*Bogie of the KM tramcar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*Automatic disconnection of power network:*








Сергей Филатов









Сергей Филатов

*Passenger seat of the KM trancar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*Passenger saloon of the KM tramcar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*Passenger saloon of the KM tramcar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*Driver's seat of the KM tramcar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*Driver's seat, right side:*








Сергей Филатов

*Driver's seat, left side:*








Сергей Филатов

*May 3, 2005. Driver's seat of the KM tramcar №162 at the tram depot №3:*








Василий Филиппов

*Back door of the KM tramcar №162:*








Сергей Филатов

*May 3, 2005. KM tramcar №162 at the tram depot №3:*








Василий Филиппов


----------



## geometarkv

*May 9, 2005. Victory Day. KM tramcar №162 is going to the tram parade dedicated to the 60th anniversary of Victory in WWII:*








tramnn

*May 9, 2005. Victory Day. KM tramcar №162 at Lykov Dam:*








tramnn

*May 9, 2005. Victory Day. KM tramcar №162 at Lykov Dam:*








tramnn

*August 18, 2005. KM tramcar №162 near gates of the tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*December 16, 2006. Driver's seat of the KM museum tramcar №162:*








Антон Буслов

*December 16, 2006. Saloon of the KM museum tramcar №162:*








Антон Буслов

*December 16, 2006. KM museum tramcar №162 at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Антон Буслов

*July 17, 2008. KM museum tramcar №162 at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Алексей Лаушкин aka ALX

*November 21, 2009. KM museum tramcar №162 at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Евгений Куйбышев

*May 26, 2011. KM museum tramcar №162 at the museum site of tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*July 11, 2013. KM museum tramcar №162 at the museum site of tram depot №1 before overhaul:*








Артём Светлов

*July 24, 2013. The overhaul of the KM museum tramcar №162 at the tram depot №1:*








TatroNik555

*August 12, 2013. The overhaul of the KM museum tramcar №162 at the tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*August 12, 2013. The overhaul of the KM museum tramcar №162 at the tram depot №1:*








Сергей Филатов

*KM museum tramcar №162 after overhaul:*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*TRAMCARS WHICH NEVER OPERATED IN NIZHNY NOVGOROD*

*LM-33/LP-33 TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturer:* Leningrad VARZ wagon-repair plant (now St. Petersburg Tram Mechanical Plant);
*Country:* Soviet Union;
*The project:* 1933;
*The first exemplar:* 1933;
*Years of manufacturing:* 1933-1941;
*Years of exploitation:* 1933-1979;
*Copies:* 232 (LM-33 motor tramcars), 226 (LP-33 trailers);
*Mass without passengers:* 22.2 tons (LM-33 motor tramcars), 16.2 tons (LP-33 trailers);
*Seating capacity:* 49 (LM-33 motor tramcars), 52 (LP-33 trailers);
*Total capacity:* 178 (LM-33 motor tramcars), 202 (LP-33 trailers);
*Length:* 15000 mm;
*Width:* 2600 mm;
*Height of the roof:* 3318 mm;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*Base:* 7500 mm;
*Base trolley:* 1800 mm;
*Type of controller:* DK-7B;
*Number and types of engines:* 4xPT-35 or 4xDTI-60;
*Power of one engine:* 40 kW (PT-35) / 55 kW (DTI-60);
*Type of brake:* pneumatic direct motion and hand-wheeled motorized shoe;
*Maximal speed:* 50 km/h.
*Number of preserved tramcars by 2005:* 1 (LM-33 motor tramcar), 1 (LP-33 trailer);
*Serviceable:* yes.

*"Americans"*

_Written by Alexander Shanin_

The previous article was devoted to the Moscow old КМ/КP tramcars. The present article is devoted to the first Leningrad four-axle tramcars of great roominess.

The tram network appeared in the capital of the Russian Empire rather late – only in 1907. Before the early 1930s only two-axle tramcars operated there. By that time they could not satisfy completely the demand for the traffic, so switch to the use of four-axle tramcars became the most urgent issue. The only similar series produced tramcars were КМ and КP, but the roominess thereof was insufficient as they had been designed for the work in narrow streets of old cities with narrow dimensions, narrow curves and steep climbs, whereas the young city on the Neva River had wide streets and totally flat relief. Besides, the production volume of КМ/КP tramcars could not completely meets the demands of Leningrad.

In 1932, the Leningrad municipal transport department decided to put into operation four-axle tramcars of great roominess.

To familiarize themselves with the structure and to obtain experience, 20 КМ motor tramcars were ordered from the "Red Sormovo" Plant in Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod). They received city numbers №№4001-4020. Only 12 tramcars were actually received, and only three of them were put into operation. They were called *ММ* (*M*oscow *M*otor Tramcars). It was resolved to use the bogies and electrical equipment of the other tramcars to build own prototype tramcars of great roominess.

In 1933, a group of design engineers under the direction of Dmitry Kondratyev started to work. In the early 1930s, Dmitry Kondratyev and a group of Leningrad specialists visited United States to learn about local developments. A maximum allowed dimension of tramcars was chosen with due account to the operating conditions: the hull length - 15 meters, width - 2.6 meters (as compared to КМ tramcar hull length - 12.55 m , width - 2.14 m). The prototype four motor tramcars and four trailers were designed and built in the Central tram repair workshops in the Leonov tram depot at Vasilyevsky Island. To perfect the hull structure and the door drive, in the course of complete overhaul, three old two-axle tramcars of second stage (motor tramcars №№ 1523 and 1797 and trailer № 869) were equipped with new hulls similar to the type of the design tramcars, but they were shorter, with one control station and wide shield right-side doors with pneumatic drive. These reequipped tramcars received *МО*/*PО* series ("*M*otorny *O*pytny" and "*P*ritsepnoy *O*pytny", English: "Motor Experimental" and "Trailer Experimental") and were afterwards transferred from Leningrad to Irkutsk, and then to Omsk.

In summer eight prototype four-axle tramcars were built and delivered to the Smirnov tram depot (now tram depot №4) for operation. A new model of the Leningrad tramcars was derived from research trip based on the Peter Witt design. The design was modified in accordance with Soviet domestic requirements; in particular, the width of the wagon was reduced. They were called *МА*/*PА* ("*M*otorny *A*merikanskogo tipa" and "*P*ritsepnoy *A*merikanskogo tipa", English: "Motor Tramcar of American type" and "Trailer of American type'). The model quickly earned the nickname "Amerikanka" ("American") – the tramcars really looked like the USA tramcars. Later for political reasons, the tramcar names were changed to *LM-33* ("*L*eningrad *M*otor of 19*33* project") and *LP-33* ("*L*eningradsky *P*ritsepnoy proyekta 19*33* goda", English: "Leningrad Trailer of 1933 project"), respectively. However, the name "Americans" lived on.

The prototype tramcars differed a little from one another. All motor tramcars had only one control station, but the tramcars of the first train (they had numbers №№ 4021 and 4022) had three doors on each side. Such loss of simplicity failed to prove its value as for safety reasons left-side doors could be only used at end-stations.

The next two tramcars (№№ 4023 and 4024) had only two doors each – in the front and in the middle part of the saloon, there was no rear door. Such layout was characteristic of American tramcars of those times: the seats were located in the rear part of the saloon, which was meant for passengers travelling a long distance, and the vacant front half was a kind of collecting platform making it possible to speed up boarding at the stops. This version convenient for small passenger traffic turned out to be absolutely unacceptable in case of overload during the rush hours. For the same reason, the attempts to use double-deck city transport vehicles in Soviet Union failed, though such trams, trolleybuses and buses operated successfully in many countries, and in some places (Great Britain, Germany, Hong Kong, etc) they carry passengers nowadays.

All subsequent tramcars had three right-side doors each. The seats in the first half of the saloon were installed along the sides and formed a wide passage, and in the rear part the seats were located transverse. Such layout was considered successful and was recommended for series tramcars. Conductor’s seat was on the right of the middle entrance. The driver’s seat was originally fenced in by a low barrier and a curtain. Later on, in the course of reconstruction separate cabs were made for the drivers.

The tramcars had a wooden hull made of hardwood and fixed on a carriage frame. The similar construction was earlier used in two-axle tramcars. Shield doors with pneumatic drive were for the first time used in Leningrad (and in the USSR on the whole). Two-armed bogies were driven under the tramcar; the bogies were constructed similar to the bogies of Pullman-type railroad cars with double springing. The structure of the bogies turned out to be successful, and similar bogies were later on used in LМ/LP-47 and LМ/LP-49 tramcars of post-WWII production. PT-35 traction engines were installed in motor tramcars. Electrical and pneumatic equipment was of home manufacture.

The Central tram repair workshops did not suit the purpose of serial production, and the "Red Putilovite" Plant (now Kirov Plant), which manufactured all-metal two-axle МS/PS tramcars, was overburden with defence orders. That is why, just a few months prior to the startup it was decided to restructure for a different function the wagon-repair plant being under construction at Cast-iron Street in order to organize both repairs and serial production of tramcars there.

On May 15, 1934 the plant was put into operation and started the serial production of new four-axle tramcars. Production of LМ/LP-33 tramcars continued up to the outbreak of Great Patriotic War. The layout of series tramcar saloon was slightly altered: all the seats were now installed transversely similar to railway carriages. The constructed tramcars received the following city numbers: motor tramcars №№4021-4483 (odd), trailers №№4022-4472 (even). All in all 232 motor tramcars and 226 trailers were built. Part of the tramcars intended for the work on suburban tramlines was equipped with searchlights.

The tram depot of Kirov District (now tram depot №8), which was opened in 1936, was completely supplied with new tramcars. In 1946 three LМ-33+LP-33+LP-33 three-car trains were formed in this tram depot, they operated along route №13. And it was from there that on March 18, 1979 the last tram train (№4275-4454) set out on its last run along tram route №14. For more than 45 years of operation LМ/LP-33 tramcars ran 530 million km and transported 4.8 billion passengers.

Later on, a solid frame made it possible to reequip part of LМ/LP-33 tramcars as freight and special cars: №4435 – crane platform in Combined Tram and Trolley-bus depot (STTP), LМ/LP-33 - the train consisting of two oil-products tanks in STTP, asphalt-cutter (redesigned in the Leonov tram depot), №4359 – a tow for four-axle railroad-type dosing machine.

Moreover, after the Second World War, all-metal LМ/LP-47 tramcars were built in Leningrad and an original tram train was built in Yaroslavl (with an all-metal hull similar to Moscow М-38 tramcars). They were built on the basis of frames and bogies of the LМ/LP-33 tramcars, which were destroyed by Nazis. The last tram train №4275-4454 has been preserved until now, it was shot in a number of films, it was used for excursions around the city (it was restored in 1997 to mark the 90th anniversary of St. Petersburg Tram).

*Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 (constructed in 1936/1937) in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

* Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*2002. Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*2002. Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 in St. Petersburg:*








tramnn

*May 28, 2003. Saloon of the museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454:*








tramnn

*May 25, 2004. Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 at the terminus stop "Small Avenue of Vasilyevsky Island":*








tramnn

*May 25, 2004. Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 at the Leonov tram depot at Vasilyevsky Island:*








tramnn

*May 9, 2005. Victory Day. Museum LM/LP-33 tram train №4275-4454 at the Victory Parade dedicated to the 60th anniversary of Victory in WWII:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*M-38 TRAMCARS*

*Manufacturer:* SVARZ Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (Moscow), Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant (Moscow Region);
*Country:* Soviet Union;
*The project:* 1938 (1934);
*The first exemplars:* 1935-1936 (SVARZ);
*Years of manufacturing:* 1939-1941 (Mytishchi Plant), experimental tramcars: 1935-1936 (SVARZ);
*Years of exploitation:* 1939-1971, experimental tramcars: 1935-1964;
*Copies:* 60 (Mytishchi Plant), 4 (SVARZ);
*Mass without passengers:* near 20 tons;
*Seating capacity:* near 48;
*Total capacity:* near 190;
*Length:* 15000 mm;
*Width:* 2600 mm;
*Gauge:* 1524 mm;
*Base trolley:* 1750 mm;
*Number and types of engines:* 4xDK-251 or 4xDTI-60;
*Power of one engine:* 45 kW (DK-251) / 55 kW (DTI-60);
*System of control:* indirect rheostat-contactor;
*Type of brake:* pneumatic drum and electric regenerative;
*Maximal speed:* 55 km/h.
*Number of preserved tramcars:* none.

*"Blue tramcar"*

_Written by Alexander Shanin_

From the point of view of their structure, tramcars of the early 1930s did not differ a lot from their predecessors built prior to World War I, which confirmed the saying "as old as a tram". The outdated bulky hull was fixed on a heavy steel frame; massive low-speed traction engines with unsprung mass overhung axial support were located in high bogies with a riveted frame. The driver was exposed to the winds and worked in a standing position at the front platform. On his left there was a massive controller with tight handles, the controller was connected to the power circuit of traction engines.

To develop the project of basically new type of tramcars, a design office was set up in the Moscow's Schepetilnikov tram depot (now trolleybus depot №4) in 1934. Engineers I. Bykov and A. Bukin wrote about this kind of work in the magazine "Transport and roads" № 9 for 1934. The rough plan was developed for the train consisting of four-axle tramcars: a motor tramcar and a trailer.

*Project characteristics:*
*Mass without passengers:* 19-20 tons;
*Length:* 15000 mm;
*Width:* 2600 mm;
*Wheel diameter:* 780 mm;
*Seating capacity:* 48 (motor tramcar), 52 (trailer);
*Total capacity:* 191.

It was planned that the new tramcar will have three doors, a pair of door in the middle and at the back, and the single door at the front. The front and back doors were shield doors, the middle door was a sliding door, both halves sliding into the partition being 1 m wide and installed in between. It was actually a four-door tramcar.

The rear door was the entrance, the middle door was the exit for those who travelled a short distance, and the front door was the exit for those who travelled a long distance. The doors were pneumatic-driven. It was supposed that two conductors will work in the tram at the same time: one at the entrance, the other near the middle door.

The hull was designed as all-metal welded structure. A new type bogie with the base of 1750 mm was developed. The motor tramcar was supposed to be equipped with four traction electric motors of new DTI-60 type (each 60 kW), which were produced by "Dynamo" Plant in Moscow. As it was impossible to operate the engines with the total power of 240 kW with the help of cylindrical controller, indirect contactor control was designed for the prototype tramcar, which made it possible for several motor-wags to work in one train according to a many-unit system. It was also planned to test the prototype tramcar with compound engines, which were planned to be manufactured at "Dynamo" Plant.

The Shchepetilnikov tram depot could not build prototype tramcars by its own strength, so it was decided to build tramcars at SVARZ (Sokolniki Wagon Repairment and Building Plant), which is located in Moscow District of Sokolniki (lit. _Falconers_). And in 1935-1936 four prototype tramcars were constructed at the plant. In the course of implementation the project was altered, in particular the hulls were made circular (of streamline shape) similar to ZIS-16 bus, and not angular (as it was originally planned). The middle door was not wing, but shield, and consisted of two spaced parts – actually the tramcars had four doors.

Prototype cars received city numbers №№1001-1004 and were delivered to the Artamonov tram depot for operation. They operated along route №40: "Maiden's Field - Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square)". According to the results of service of prototype tramcars, it was decided to start serial production of similar tramcars. Serial production could not be organized at SVARZ, so all documents were transferred to Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant.

In 1939-1941, 60 tramcars were built for Moscow at Mytishchi Plant, they were given series М-38 and city numbers №№1005-1064. All of them were delivered to the Bauman tram depot for operation. All the tramcars were built as motor tramcars. They have never been used according to a many-unit system (although it is technically feasible). The tramcars were initially painted blue, that is why passengers called them "blue tramcars".

The key specifications of serial tramcars did not almost differ from those of the prototype ones, but the external shape of the hull was changed. The hull was all-metal, welded; the skin was welded to the frame. The tramcars were equipped with current collectors and had rubberized wheels. The service brake was electrical regenerative and drum brake with a pneumatic drive. The indirect control system was applied: in the driver’s cab there was a master-controller of small sizes with a big floor-mounted lever (for 19 positions), and power contactors were under the floor of the tramcar. DК-251 compound traction motors (capacity 45 kW) with overhung axial support ensured the speed of the tramcar equal to 55 km/h and excellent acceleration performance – acceleration from rest was 1.14 m/s² as compared to 0.4-0.7 m/s² of the old tramcars. Unlike the prototype ones, serial tramcars had three shield doors each and there was only one conductor. The bogies were two-armed with double suspension.

In June 1941, the output of tramcars was ceased, and after WWII Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant did not build tramcars any longer. Due to the difficulties with electrical equipment, simpler models with the direct control system and all-rolled wheels were manufactured.

Prototype tramcars operated before the war, and then they were removed of service and were kept in the Artamonov tram depot near the fence. After the war (in 1948) they were transferred to Yaroslavl in nonoperable state and there they were restored. In addition, they were redesigned as two-engine (DTI-60 engines) with a direct control system similar to standard "Kh" tramcars, and the third door (out of four) was walled in. In such condition they operated until 1964.

In 1948, one of the serial tramcars (№1028) was transferred to Stalinsk (now Novokuznetsk), where it was written off at the second half of 1960s. The rest of the tramcars operated in the Bauman tram depot up to the mid 1960s. In the course of operation (before the war) pantographs were replaced by bow collectors, and rubberized wheels were replaced by the common ones. The write-off started on September 30, 1966, and was completed on November 11, 1971. Tramcar №1058 operated in the depot as a tractor and was written off on July 19, 1979. The last tram route, where М-38 tramcars operated was route №17. Unfortunately, М-38 tramcars have been immortalized only in old photos and news films.

At the same time 9 four-axle all-metal KTTs motor tramcars were built at Kyiv Electric Transport Plant in Ukraine (city numbers №№1101-1109), they were outwardly very much alike М-38 tramcars, but had totally different bogies and an indirect control system. In 1960-1963 they were for the first time transferred to other Ukrainian cities (Dniprodzerzhynsk, Dnipropetrovsk, Konotop, Mykolaiv). The last exemplars operated in Konotop till the mid-1970s, and their hulls have been preserved there, in the territory of a depot, until now.

Another attempt to create a trendsetter was made in Leningrad. In 1936 according to the project of Dmitry Kondratyev a prototype train was built at local VARZ wagon-repair plant, it consisted of a four-axle motor tramcar and an trailer with all-metal hulls. It was put into operation on September 25, 1936 and was delivered to the Skorokhodov tram depot (now tram depot №6). It was given *МCh*/*PCh* series ("*M*otorny *Ch*etyryokhosny" and "*P*ritsepnoy *Ch*etyryokhosny", English: "Motor Four-axle Tramcar" and "Trailer Four-axle"), and further on - *LM-36*/*LP-36* series ("*L*eningrad *M*otor of 19*36* project" and "*L*eningradsky *P*ritsepnoy proyekta 19*36* goda", English: "Leningrad Trailer of 1936 project") and №4501-4502. It was painted blue, so it was called a "blue train".

The hull frame and structure were welded; the skin was welded to the hull. The length was 15.7 m, the width - 2.55 m, the tramcar base - 7.7 m, the mass without passengers - 21.5 tons, total capacity - 92 passengers, 48 seats (for the first time soft seats were installed in the Leningrad Tram). To reduce the time of stopovers, the width of the middle door was increased 1.5 times as compared to LМ/LP-33 tramcars. It had a two-wire air brake. It had disk nips brakes (the construction turned out to be unsuccessful). The bogies were two-armed with above-box suspension on coil springs and central cradle suspension on elliptic springs. It had PT-35 traction engines. The wheels were rubberized.

The traffic automatic control system in combination with the indirect control (similar to the RSS American tramcar) was for the first time applied in the Leningrad Tram. A multistage start and braking occurred by means of a fixed collector removed from the old tractor engine and by means of motor-starting resistors attached to it. A separate small main electric motor with a reducer was used to move the wipers along the collector.

The construction was simplified in the course of operation: rubberized wheels were replaced by all-rolled ones, and the indirect control system was replaced by the common control circuit similar to LМ-33.

The tram train operated along route №12 ("Central Park of Culture and Leisure – Smolny Avenue"). During the war the LM-36/LP-36 tramcars did not operate. After the war in 1945, the tram train was restored and started to operate along route №12 again. It was transferred to Gorky (now Nizhny Novgorod) in 1953, where it received №194-195. It was written off in Gorky in 1967. There are only drawings left in "Kondratyev's album" and a few photographs of not very good quality.

The war interrupted the work for improvement of four-axle all-metal tramcar structures. The serial production of manufactured models was not started, and, unfortunately, none of them has been preserved, but the experience of designing thereof turned out to be very useful afterwards, when in the second half of the 1940s work at new tramcars was started.

*1937. The only exemplar of LM-36/LP-36 tramcar (operated in 1936-1967) in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg):*








AVB

*1936. LM-36/LP-36 tramcar at the Konyashin tram depot (now tram depot №1) in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg):*








Блескин Михаил

*July 1959. M-38 tramcar №1015 (constructed in 1939 at Mytishchi Plant) at Peace Avenue, tram route №5:*








Ray Degroote

*July 8, 1959. M-38 tramcar №1032 (operated in 1939-1969) at Peace Avenue, tram route №5:*








Ray Degroote

*July 8, 1959. M-38 tramcar №1037 (operated in 1939-1966) near the terminus stop "Exhibition of Achievements of the National Economy (northern)", tram route №11:*








tramnn

*July 8, 1959. M-38 tramcar №1040 (operated in 1939-1968) near the terminus stop "Exhibition of Achievements of the National Economy (northern)", tram route №11:*








Ray Degroote

*July 8, 1959. M-38 tramcar №1049 (operated in 1941-1969) at Shcherbakov Street, tram route №11:*








Ray Degroote

*July 8, 1959. M-38 tramcar №1042 (operated in 1939-1966) at Izmaylov Avenue, tram route №11:*








Ray Degroote

*July 8, 1959. M-38 tramcar №1026 (operated in 1939-1966) at May Day Street, tram route №11:*








Ray Degroote

*July 1959. M-38 tramcar №1026 (operated in 1939-1966) at the terminus stop "16th Park Street", tram route №11:*








tramnn

*M-38 tramcar №1045 (constructed in 1940 at Mytishchi Plant) at the Bauman tram depot in Moscow:*








tramnn


----------



## geometarkv

*3) Yekaterinoslav / Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine (opened on June 26, 1897);
4) Yelisavetgrad / Zinovievsk / Kirovo / Kirovohrad, Ukraine (opened on July 25, 1897);
5) Kursk (opened on April 30, 1898):*

Kursk is a city and the administrative center of Kursk Region, located at the confluence of the Kur, Tuskar, and Seym Rivers.

*Pre-revolutionary history*

Archaeology indicates that the site of Kursk was settled in the 5th or 4th century BCE. The settlement was fortified and included Slavs at least as early as the eighth century CE. The first written record of Kursk is dated 1032. It was mentioned as one of Severian towns by Prince Igor in "The Tale of Igor's Campaign" (end of 12th century): "As to my Kurskers, they are famous knights — swaddled under war-horns, nursed under helmets, fed from the point of the lance; to them the trails are familiar, to them the ravines are known, the bows they have are strung tight, the quivers, unclosed, the sabers, sharpened; themselves, like gray wolves, they lope in the field, seeking for themselves honor, and for their prince, glory".

The seat of a minor principality, Kursk was raided by the Polovtsians in the twelfth and thirteenth centuries and destroyed by Batu Khan around 1238. The city was rebuilt no later than 1283. It was ruled by Grand Duchy of Lithuania between 1360 and 1508. Kursk joined the centralized Russian state in 1508, becoming its southern border province. It was an important center of the corn trade with Ukraine and hosted an important fair, which took place annually under the walls of the monastery of Our Lady of Kursk. Kursk was raided frequently by hordes of Polish–Lithuanian aggressors (in 1612, 1616, 1617 and 1634) and Crimean Khanate until late of 17th century. However, Kursk fortress was never seized by aggressors. In 1616 Kursk garrison had more than 1.3 thousand people. There were resettled residents of the Oryol and other southern Russian cities (in 1678 there were already 2.8 thousand inhabitants in Kursk).

The city developed thanks to its favorable geographical position (the shortest route from Moscow to the Crimea, road from Kursk to Kyiv). It was bounded to successively Kyiv Governorate (1708–1727), Belgorod Governorate (1727–1779) and Kursk Viceroyality (1779–1797). It was finally become center of Kursk Governorate in 1797. Town status was granted to Kursk in 1779.

In the beginning of 19th century Kursk became not only trade center, but also an industrial center. In 1780 there was opened first school, in 1808 - male gymnasium, in 1817 - theological seminary, in 1870 - female gymnasium. In 1797 there was put into operation printing house, in 1792 was opened private theatre. In 1846 the city had 70 factories. In the early 19th century, the city already had a hotel. On October 12, 1868 was opened Moscow-Kursk railway. Some later was opened Kyiv-Kursk railway. In 1869 there was completed construction of Yamskoy Rail Terminal in the suburban Yamskaya Settlement, 3.2 km from the city. In 1874 began construction of the branch rail line to the city. On June 18, 1878 there was opened City Rail Terminal in the central part of Kursk - at General Street (now Alexander Nevsky Street). In the end of 19th century Kursk became an important center of food industry (flour and sugar). In 1874 was put into operation water supply. In 1883 was opened a candle factory (since 1935 - chemical-pharmaceutical plant). In the end of 19th century the population of Kursk was 76 thousand people. There were 2799 houses and 83 large industrial enterprises, where worked 1942 people.

*"Religious Procession in Kursk Governorate" (1880-1883; painter - Ilya Repin). Annual religious procession (crucession) carrying the famous icon "Our Lady of Kursk" from its home at the Kursk Cathedral of the Sign to the Korennaya Pustyn Monastery:*








Wikipedia

*Beginning of crucession near the Moscow Gate in Kursk:*








kurskcity

*1900s. General view of Kursk:*








kurskcity

*1900s. General view of Kursk:*








kursk-museum

*1900s. General view of Kursk:*








kursk-museum


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. View from the Tuskar River:*








kurskcity

*1900s. View from the Tuskar River:*








kurskcity

*1900s. View from the Tuskar River:*








kurskcity

*1909. View from the Tuskar River:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Power station for electric lighting of the city:*








kurskcity

*1900s, Jordan Descent. Power station for electric lighting of the city:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Power station for electric lighting of the city:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Power station for electric lighting of the city:*








kurskcity


----------



## geometarkv

*Pre-revolutionary history of Kursk Tram (1898-1918)*

Kursk is located at hilly terrain. By this reason, it was difficult to move around the city. Travel by coach was too expensive for majority of residents (travel prices were from 0.5 to 1 ruble). After opening of horse-drawn tram in the neighboring city of Voronezh (August 23, 1891), in Kursk began to discuss issue about construction of horse-drawn tram. Since the city authorities had no own money for construction of tram system, in spring of 1895 was announced a contest for the best cheap project of tram network. During three months, authorities received two bids. According to both projects, horse-drawn tram and omnibus were unsuitable kinds of transport in Kursk due to hilly and rugged terrain, the presence of deep valleys of the Kur and Tuskar Rivers, and steep climbs and descents at the two main city magistrals - Moscow Street (now Lenin Street) and Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). Therefore, they decided to opt for an electric tram.

One of two above-mentioned bids was developed by Ivan Likhachov, Moscow engineer of Railways. According to his project, tramlines were supposed to be laid along the main streets - Moscow Street (now Lenin Street) and Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). This choice was not accidental: along these streets were housed the goverment buildings of the Kursk Governorate and majority of commercial enterprises, thus life here has been more intense. In this area travelled many residents due to their business. It meant that it was possible to get profit from operation of tramline. The second project was presented by German company "Siemens & Halske AG", which took part in construction of tramlines in Nizhny Novgorod and Yekaterinoslav (now Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine). According to the project of German company, electric tramlines were supposed to be laid not only along the main streets, but also near suburban Yamskoy Rail Terminal.

As a result, authorities opted for the Likhachov's project. On October 31, 1895 Ivan Likhachov established in Brussel "Joint stock company of the electric railroad in Kursk" ("Tramways de Koursk (société anonyme)"). Board of Governors was located at #31 Rue du Marais, Brussels. The basic capital of the company was 3500000 francs, which was divided into 35.000 shares at 100 francs each. Those shares were sold on foreign stock exchanges. On March 3, 1896 Likhachov's project was officially approved in Ministry of Internal Affairs. According to Russian law, foreign capital could not be directly used at the territory in country. By this reason, on July 10, 1896 there was established representation office of Belgian company in Russian Empire. Thus, Ivan Likhachov become representative of the company in Russia. 

In summer of 1896 there was began construction of the power station and tram depot at the St. George Square (now Proletarian garden square at the intersection of Dzerzhinsky Street and Gaidar Street). The capacity of first station was 250-300 kW, that supplied 460/230 V. The first tram depot was located near the power station. In July 1896 were ordered 12 motor tramcars and 6 trailers. Those tramcars were constructed at Belgian plants "Ragheno" и "Franco-Belge". The equipment for tramcars was made at "Electricite et Hudraulique" plant. In spring of 1897 in Kursk began construction of tram tracks and overhead lines, which was mainly finished in September 1897.

The tramline was laid along the two major streets of the city - Moscow Street (now Lenin Street) and Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). The both streets bordered with Red Square - the central square of the city. The main sight of the square and Kursk in general is Cathedral of the Sign (1816–1826) - imposing edifice, rigorously formulated in the purest Neoclassical style, with a cupola measuring 20 meters in diameter and rising 48 meters high. The two terminus stops - "Moscow Spires" and "Kherson Spires" (Kherson is a important Ukrainian port on the Black Sea and Dnieper River) - were located near beginnings of the roads to Moscow and Kharkiv (Ukraine) respectively. Near these roads were located two other sights - Moscow Gate (erected in 1823 in memory of the visit of Russian Emperor Alexander I) and Kherson Gate (erected in 1836 in memory of the visit of Russian Emperor Nicholas I; instead of old gate built in 1787 and dedicated to the visit of Russian Empress Catherine the Great).

On April 23, 1898 tramcars were tested at the route from Kherson Gate to the St. George Square (now Proletarian garden square), and later - along whole Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street) to Moscow Street (now Lenin Street). The official ceremony of opening was held on April 30, 1898. There was put into operation double-track tramline (1524-mm gauge) from Moscow Spires to Kherson Spires. The length of this tramline was 4.9 km by axis of streets. During next 37 years, it was only electric tramline in Kursk. According to local tradition, the celebration was started from religious procession. Orthodox priests consecrated a tramcars. The famous icon "Our Lady of Kursk" was used in the consecration ceremony. Thus were debunked prejudices of the some religious citizens, who were convinced that riding in an electric tram is a sinful.

From the first day tram became a popular kind of transport in the city. During first year of operation tramcars carried 0.5 million passengers. In 1913 annual passenger traffic increased till 2.772 million passengers. There were 13 stops at the line. The travel time by whole route was 25 minutes. There were daily used 8-9 motor tramcars, while trailers were used only during summer period. The basis of hull of Belgian tramcars was wooden frame. The basis parts of hull frame were longitudinal and transverse beams. The platform frames were riveted to the external longitudinal beams. The hull walls were double: external part was manufactured from cladding iron of 1.5-2 mm thickness, interior part was made from wooden skin, which served as both facing and warming of the tramcar. At the roof of tramcar was installed rod-type current receiver with roller, which clinged to a contact network. The earthing of the tramcar was through a rails. At the tramcar bogie were installed two engines of small capacity (about 14.7 kW each). Sometimes this capacity was not enough to pick up the tramcar filled with passengers on Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). In this case, tramcar stopped, passengers disembarked and walked to the more or less "flat" stop, where tramcar already waited them.

Time intervals were 20 minutes. The average speed of tramcars was limited till 12 km/h. The roominess of tramcar was 48 persons: 24 seats + 10 standing (inside the tramcar) and 7+7 standing at the opened sites in front and back of the tramcar. The tram system operated from 7:00am till 10:00pm (during summer period) and from 8:00am till 9:00pm (during winter period). The travel prices were 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (trip along one street) and 8 kopecks or 0.08 rubles (trip along two streets), that was no cheap at those times. Tram drivers worked during 10-12 hours per day. The monthly salary was 23-30 rubles for drivers and 40 rubles for conductors. However, due to rigid system of fines, monthly salary could be reduced by half.

Belgian shareholders were the principal owners of the tram network in Kursk. According to the contract, Belgians should not pay anything in the town treasury during first decade. They had big profit from the tram operation. That's why they didn't care about repair of existing equipment or about improving the living standards of workers. All it led to the first strike of tram employees in summer 1901. The protesters demanded reduction of working hours, reduction of fines and warm clothing for the work during winter periods. However, this strike ended without result.

Since 1898, the total profit for all years of tram operation reached 432.353 francs by 1910, 483.831 francs by 1911 (51.478 francs in 1910), 565.000 francs by 1913, 619.000 francs by 1914 (54.000 francs in 1913). In 1912 new tram depot for 10 tramcars with workshops was built at Pasture Street (now 50 Years of October' Street) near Kherson Gate. The number of tram employees was 60 people, including: tram drivers and conductors - 40 people, Head of tram depot - 1 man, master - 1 man, the workers of different specialties (turners, joiners, electrician, laborers, etc.) - 18 people.

After beginning of WWI, many tram employees gone to the front. According to the order of the Kursk Governor, tramcars became used for transportation of wounded people into hospitals. For this purpose, was built short branch line from City Rail Terminal to Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). The number of passengers greatly decreased. On December 9, 1917 Bolsheviks took power in the city. In 1917 tram drivers organized another strike. As result, in March 1918 they achieved introduction of eight-hour working day and significant increase of their salaries. However, on April 27, 1918, due to severe deterioration of the tracks and lack of fuel for power station, tram operation was stopped. Belgian owners decided to go home. On the eve of departure, they ordered to disassemble tram engines, the overhead lines, tram rails, and to send this equipment to Belgium. However, workers refused to do it. They stated that they have earned it by their toil. Belgians were forced to leave city empty-handed. On September 20, 1919, during Russian Civil War, Anton Denikin's White Army captured city, but they forced to leave it on November 19, 1919.

*1897, Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). The construction of the electric tramline:*








tkursk

*1897, Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). The construction of the electric tramline:*








Anubis

*April 30, 1898. Tram power station at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








tkursk

*April 30, 1898. Red Square, the opening of electric tram system. Moleben and consecration of tramcars:*








Anubis

*April 30, 1898. The opening of electric tram system. The religious procession near Cathedral of the Sign:*








kurskcity

*The share of the Belgian joint stock company "Tramways de Koursk":*








tkursk

*The scheme of first tramline in Kursk. The tram stops:
1 - Kherson Spires;
2 - Kherson Gate;
3 - Theological seminary;
4 - Rtishchev Street;
5 - Bridge across Kur River;
6 - General Street (City Rail Terminal);
7 - City Square (Red Square);
8 - Post office;
9 - Golden Street;
10 - State Bank;
11 - Garden Street;
12 - Moscow Gate;
13 - Moscow Spires.*









tkursk


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s, Road to Moscow. Moscow Spires and Moscow Gate:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Spires:*








Андрей-Курский

*1900s. Moscow Spires and Moscow Gate:*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Moscow Gate (erected in 1823 in memory of the visit of Russian Emperor Alexander I):*








kurskcity


----------



## geometarkv

*"Moscow Gate" (painter - Gennady Kaminsky):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Gate:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Gate:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Gate:*








kursk-museum

*1900s, Moscow Gate. Annunciation Church (right):*








russianhistory

*1900s. Governorate Executive Board (now Department of Architecture and Urban Planning of the city of Kursk) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Governorate Executive Board (now Department of Architecture and Urban Planning of the city of Kursk) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Governorate Executive Board (right; now Department of Architecture and Urban Planning of the city of Kursk) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kursk-museum

*1910s. House of Nelidov-Volkov at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Teacher Seminary and Meteorological Observatory (left; now Administration of Kursk and Rylsk Eparchy) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Teacher Seminary and Meteorological Observatory (now Administration of Kursk and Rylsk Eparchy) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):* 








kurskcity

*1900s. Teacher Seminary and Meteorological Observatory (now Administration of Kursk and Rylsk Eparchy) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):* 








russianhistory

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1910s. Nobles' and Peasants' State Land Banks (now Chief Directorate of the Bank of Russia in Kursk Region) at the intersection of Moscow Street (now Lenin Street) and Belevtsev Street (now Chelyuskinites Street):*








russianhistory

*1900s. State Bank at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Rybakov's shop at the intersection of Moscow Street (now Lenin Street) and Mozhayevskaya Street:*








russianhistory


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Tramline at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








Wikipedia

*1900s. Tramline at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








gen-khramcov

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Churilov's House (now Military Garrison Hospital) and Lutheran Church (now Prosecutor's office of Kursk Region) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Lutheran Church of the Apostles Peter and Paul (now Office of the Prosecutor of Kursk Region) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Post and Telegraph Office (left) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








russiahistory

*1909. Post and Telegraph Office at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Post and Telegraph Office at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s, Moscow Street (now Lenin Street). St. Elijah Church (left):*








kursk-museum

*1910s. House of St. Elijah Church at the intersection of Moscow Street (now Lenin Street) and Trinity Lane (now St. Seraphim of Sarov' Street):*








russianhistory

*1900s. St. Elijah Church at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








russianhistory

*1912. Levashkevich's confectionery (right) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Tramcar №9 at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street)::*








russianhistory

*1900s. 2nd Female Gymnasium (left) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. 2nd Female Gymnasium at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kursk-museum

*1912. 2nd Female Gymnasium at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kurskcity

*1912. 2nd Female Gymnasium (left) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s, Moscow Street (now Lenin Street). Cathedral of the Sign on the background:*








kursk-museum


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s, City Executive Board (right) at Moscow Street (now Lenin Street). View from Red Square:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Moscow Street (now Lenin Street):*








Андрей-Курский

*1900s. Red Square:*








Андрей-Курский

*1900s. Red Square:*








russianhistory

*1900s. Red Square:*








kursk-museum

*1900s, Red Square. Cathedral of the Sign (center), Chapel in the memory of Russian Emperor Alexander II (right) and decorative pavilion of the tram stop "City Square" (left):*








kurskcity

*1900s, Red Square. Cathedral of the Sign on the background:*








russiahistory

*1900s, Red Square. Cathedral of the Sign (center), Chapel in the memory of Russian Emperor Alexander II (right) and decorative pavilion of the tram stop "City Square" (left):*








kursk-museum

*2011. Model of the decorative pavilion of the tram stop "City Square" in the Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the Eastern tram depot:*








kursk-museum


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s, Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street). This site was known as "polugora" (lit. "semi-mountain"):*








kurskcity

*1908. Perepyolkin's House (left; now "Sosnovsky" shopping center) at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. St. Nicholas Church at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russianhistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kursk-museum


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








Андрей-Курский

*"Tram power station" (painter - Gennady Kaminsky):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Tram power station and former tram depot at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. City Theatre (now movie theatre named after Mikhail Shchepkin) at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








kurskcity

*1900s. City Theatre (now movie theatre named after Mikhail Shchepkin) at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russiahistory

*1900s. City Theatre (now movie theatre named after Mikhail Shchepkin) at Kherson Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street):*








russianhistory


----------



## geometarkv

*"Kherson Gate" (painter - Gennady Kaminsky):*








kurskcity

*1900s. Kherson Gate (erected in 1836 in memory of the visit of Russian Emperor Nicholas I; instead of old gate built in 1787 and dedicated to the visit of Russian Empress Catherine the Great):*








kursk-museum

*1905. Kherson Gate:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Kherson Gate:*








russianhistory

*1900s. Kherson Gate:*








kursk-museum

*1900s. Kherson Gate:*








kurskcity

*1900s. Kherson Spires near Kherson Gate:*








kurskcity


----------



## geometarkv

*The revival of the Kursk Tram (1924-1931)*

After the end of Civil War, tram enterprise in Kursk (like in almost all Soviet cities) was on the verge of collapse. Nevertheless, the first peaceful years were marked by the growth of the national economy (mainly thanks to the New Economic Policy - NEP). As a result, there appeared need for an improved and extended tram network in the cities. For this purpose, on August 5, 1922 the Organization Commission of All-Russia Tram Conference began to operate. They obtained the loan amounting to 900 thousand of paper Soviet rubles. The funds were partly spent for preparation and sending out both official invitations and detailed questionnaires required to collect local data. The All-Russia Tram Conference was opened on December 16, 1922, and lasted 8 days. The main theses of the conference were: "creation of a New in the electric transport sector to replace destroying Old", "normalization of electric motors for various types of railways", "the creation of a cheap but solid tram", "the regauging of the tram networks on the Soviet standard gauge 1524 mm". The culmination of the conference was the establishment of a commission to design a unified standard tramcar, which was possible to operate in all Soviet tram enterprises. It was possible to produce details of tramcar at the different plants thanks to its unification. The Head of Commission was Alexander Wulf.

Due to to the growth of social ideas about the necessary to have tram operation in the Soviet city, in 1924 it was decided to revive Kursk Tram. In June 1924 there was found way out from sad situation. The main burden of costs fell on the shoulders of Kursk railwaymen. During short period Kursk residents restored what once was property of a foreign company and brought big profit to foreigners. The supervisors of the reconstruction works were engineer N. Rendel and member of Regional Executive Committee Ivan Razinkov, the latter became director of Kursk Tram. During reconstruction, it was decided to use the ideas proposed at the All-Russia Tram Conference 1922. The restoration works were carried out by unemployed workers as well as workers of railway and Department of Local Economy. They replaced 30% of sleepers and all pillars for installation of overhead line. The part of the equipment of power station was also replaced. There were overhauled three steam boilers and refurbished two dynamo machines. There was no any necessary in regauging, because original tram network was built according to the project of engineer Ivan Likhachov with 1524-mm gauge. The total cost of reconstruction works was about 65 thousand rubles. On July 9, 1924 regional newspaper "Kursk Truth" wrote about future reopening of tram network. On September 27, 1924 was made first testing trip.

The second birthday of the Kursk Tram can be regarded October 1, 1924, when the tramcars again began to operate along Lenin Street (former Moscow Street) and Trotsky Street (former Kherson Street, since 1927 - Dzerzhinsky Street). There were 17 stops on the line, and tramline was divided into three fare sections:
1) from Kherson Spires to Red Square;
2) from Red Square to Moscow Spires;
3) from State Bank at Lenin Street to the bridge across Kur River.

Within half of year from beginning of operation, the monthly passenger traffic of Kursk Tram was next:
October 1924 - 184.850 passengers (profit - 15.700 rubles; number of trips - 2516);
November 1924 - 192.478 passengers (16.381 rubles, 3256 trips);
December 1924 - 189.869 passengers (15.941 rubles; 3379 trips);
January 1925 - 179.804 passengers (15.154 rubles; 3586 trips);
February 1925 - 163.447 passengers (13.716 rubles; 3310 trips);
March 1925 - 181.548 passengers (15.179 rubles; 3846 trips).

In 1920s in Kursk were still operated same Belgian tramcars "Ragheno" и "Franco-Belge" that were used to open the electric tram traffic in 1898. During six years of omission, its wooden hull frames decayed and metal parts badly corroded. During reconstruction works, 10 Belgian motor tramcars were overhauled in the railway workshops. There operated 13 motor tramcars in 1927/1928 (fiscal year or financial year). The average speed of tramcars was 9.7 km/h. The number of tram employees was 121 people in 1926/1927 and 125 people in 1927/1928. The total profit from tram operation was 241 thousand rubles while total expenses – 326 thousand rubles. In the mid-1920s labor union of tram employees started its active work. The total length of tramline was 9.28 km (4.5 km by axis of streets).

In January 1925 in Kursk was drafted project of the expanding tram network. The priority purposes of this project were the connection of the tram network with Yamskoy Rail Terminal and the construction of a new tram depot near the Moscow Gate. This project was widely supported by railwaymen. The freight traffic in Kursk constantly increased every year. The construction of new tramlines was supposed to let freight transportation at the special tramcars. The economic effect would be so noticeable that it could be able to compensate for expenses for the laying new tramlines and the construction of tram depot. After presenting the project to the city residents, delegation from Kursk went to Leningrad for participation in the Second All-Russian Congress of Tram Employees. In Leningrad it was resolved to adopt a "standard" tram train consisting of two-axle motor tramcar and a trailer with all-metal hull and bogie with hard base. The Mytishchi Plant was entrusted with the task of organizing serial production of such tramcars. The first model of motor tramcar was manufactured in 1926, and serial production of motor tramcars and trailers started in 1927. 

The first city that received large-scale serial delivery of new rolling stock was Kharkiv - the large industrial centre and capital of Ukraine in those times. Since 1927 Kharkiv tram managers rebuilt all tram network (almost 70 km long), replacing the old 1000-mm gauge tram tracks with new standard for domestic railways 1524-mm gauge. The experience gained by Kharkiv was recommended for implementation by the Third All-Union Tram Congress, which was held in Moscow since March 9 to March 15, 1930. In the course of time, the resoluteness of Kharkiv citizens, who had enough will to "remake" the branched tracks of available and smoothly operating tram system, was memorized by the official assignment of the "Kh" ("Kharkiv") mark to the "standard" tramcar. The standard trailers received "M" series, because first large-scale delivery of new trailers was to the Moscow.

At those years in Kursk was going construction of the new tram depot near the Moscow Gate, which later was named Northern tram depot. City authorities realised that it was necessary to build new tramlines and well-appointed depot made of brick to replace old wooden. The construction of the new depot at Karl Marx Street began in May 1929. The official opening of new tram depot was held on November 7, 1930, it was timed to the 13th anniversary of the Great October Socialist Revolution. The roominess of new depot was 25 tramcars, there were repair workshops and building of tram management. For the new depot, were ordered 11 tramcars of "Kh" series. The first batch, numbering 6 units, was delivered in Kursk in December 1930, the second - in August 1931.

As a result of delivering of 11 "Kh" motor tramcars from Mytishchi Plant in 1930-1931, there began "writing off" of the remaining Belgian tramcars. From the point of view of their structure, "Kh" tramcars were almost identical with the Belgian tramcars. It helped to the fast mastering and exploitation of new technics. By 1932, there was no any Belgian tramcar in the city: the "Belgian period" in the history of Kursk Tram finally came to an end.

*Exposition in the Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the Eastern tram depot:*








kursk-museum









kursk-museum


----------



## geometarkv

*June 27, 1927. The collective of Kursk tram employees:*








tkursk

*1929. Moscow Gate:*








kurskcity

*1920s. Moscow Spires:*








kurskcity

*1920s. City Council (now Department of Architecture and Urban Planning of the city of Kursk) at Lenin Street:*








kurskcity

*1929. Regional Executive Committee (now Chief Directorate of the Bank of Russia in Kursk Region) at Lenin Street:*








kurskcity

*1930. Final part of the construction of Northern tram depot:*








tkursk

*1930. Northern tram depot at Karl Marx Street near Moscow Gate:*








Илья Шпаков

*December 1930. Delivering of the first batch of "Kh" tramcars at the City Rail Terminal:*








Илья Шпаков

*1930. First "Kh" tramcar at the Northern tram depot is going for first trip:*








Илья Шпаков


----------



## geometarkv

*The era of "standard" tramcars (1932-1941)*

New tramcars had all-metal riveted hulls with bearing skin, but roof, window frames, doors and internal panels were made of wood. The batten floor was laid on the lower profiles of the hull frame, and was covered with quick-changing rack cover. The hull of the motor tramcar was based on a two-axle bogie with hard base.

New tramcars turned out to be rather reliable, low-maintenance, user-friendly and comfortable for the passengers. Opening windows ensured good ventilation in summer, thanks to its large size, it gave a good overview to the standing passengers. Despite of lack of heating, in winter it was warm and comfortable in the tramcar due to partitions separating the hull from the platforms. There were "sofas" (wooden seats with wooden backs) in the saloon along the side walls for 24 seats. Unlike Belgian tramcars, equipment of "Kh" tramcars included devices for exterior and interior lighting.

"Kh" tramcars received electric energy from contact network of 600V through bow collectors. It were first Kursk tramcars with bow-type collectors (Belgian tramcars had rod-type current receivers with rollers). The earthing of the tramcars was through a rails.

From the point of view of tram driver, the novelty was in the fact that there began to used pneumatic equipment for the work of brake mechanism. Except pneumatic actuator, there was hand drive to the brake. Handbrake was for the emergency cases. It was possible to drive in seating position. As process of braking didn't required big physical efforts anymore, women began to work by tram drivers. At those time the level of unemployment among women was bigger, so work by tram driver has become an attractive for young Kursk women. One of the first female tram drivers in Kursk was Mariya Yakovleva, who got driving licence on July 24, 1931. She was awarded the title of Excellent of Public Utilities of RSFSR.

The passenger traffic increased every year. In 1927/1928 (financial year) annual passenger traffic was 2.935 million people, in 1931 - 6.363 mln. people, in 1932 - 7.203 million people. Tram was main kind of transportation of people (and occasionally cargo). In 1932 there lived 92 thousand residents in Kursk, in 1933 the population of city exceeded 100 thousand residents. On the average, in 1932 each Kursk resident did 78 trips in the tramcar. There operated 11 "Kh" motor tramcars in 1932. The average speed of tramcars was 11.6 km/h. The number of tram employees was 140 people in 1932 and 193 people in 1933. The total length of tramline was 9.5 km (4.7 km by axis of streets). The cost of tram ticket was 20 kopecks or 0.20 rubles. In 1932, the total profit from tram operation was 645 thousand rubles while total expenses – 451 thousand rubles.

In 1928 territory of Kursk Governorate became a part of Central Black Earth Region. The Black Earth Region is famous for its very good soil, called "Black Earth", or "Chernozyom", hence the name. As Central Black Earth Region was very large its administration was very difficult, on June 13, 1934 it was divided into two parts: Kursk Region and Voronezh Region. Therefore, city of Kursk became administrative center of Kursk Region. Thanks to it, Ministry of Public Utilities of RSFSR gave 8 new tramcars to the Kursk: 4 "Kh" motor tramcars and 4 "M" trailers. As a result, in Kursk again started to operate tram trains consisting of motor tramcar and a trailer. In the end of 1934, there were 15 "Kh" motor tramcars and 4 "M' trailers. In addition, for the first time in Kursk were delivered four buses, which in November 1934 began to operate at the first Kursk urban route "Red Square - Yamskoy Rail Terminal".

From the point of view of its structure, delivered tramcars differed from the tramcars of first batches: crosswise single seats were installed in the saloon (16 seats in the motor tramcar and 19 seats in the trailer), and internal partitions and doors separating the saloon from the platforms were dismantled. For that reason the tramcars were chilled through and in winter temperature in the saloon was practically same as from inside. 

In 1934, when Kursk became administrative center of Kursk Region, City Rail Terminal in the central part of the city was closed for passengers and became to operate only for freight transportation. Yamskoy Rail Terminal, which located at the intersection of the railway magistrals Kharkiv-Moscow and Voronezh-Kyiv and was connected by branch railway line with the former City Rail Terminal, was renamed into Main Rail Terminal. It was located more than 3 km long from the centre of Kursk.

The economy of Kursk increased every year, so the necessary in construction of new tramlines (primarily to the Yamskoy Rail Terminal) became more actual. In August 1927 Regional Executive Committee took decision to make research works in this area. As equipment of the old tram power station was worn-out and uneconomical, in 1933-1934 was built new thermoelectric plant. On February 20, 1934 there was launched traction substation at the territory of Labour Unions Garden (now May Day Garden) near Red Square. As a result, the possibility to construct new tramlines became realistic.

In 1934-1935 there was laid 3.5-km long tramline from Moscow Gate Square (now Perekalsky Square) to the Main Rail Terminal (simultaneously there was built new bridge across Tuskar River specially for installation of this line). This tramline was opened on July 12, 1935. The necessary in this tramline was so large that originally it was built single-track for acceleration of works. In September 1935 there began laying of the second track of this tramline (this work was finished in 1936). In September-October 1935 was built new single-track tramline from Central Market (old power station) to the Barnyshev Square (now Dobrolyubov Square), along Dobrolyubov Street. In 1935 Ministry of Public Utilities of RSFSR gave 7 new "Kh" tramcars for serving of new tramlines.

Unfortunately, during the construction of new tramlines have been demolished such city sights as Kherson Gate (in 1934), Moscow Gate (in 1935) and Kherson Spires (in 1935-1936). Spires near Moscow Gate were preserved until 1968.

During five years (1930-1935) tramcars carried 31 mln. passengers. The average daily passenger traffic was about 17 thousand people. The total length of tramlines increased from 9.5 km in 1932 to 15 km in 1935, the annual passenger traffic - from 6.363 mln. people in 1931 to 11.443 mln. people in 1935. In 1931 in Kursk were 23 tramcars (including 12 obsolete Belgian tramcars), in the end of 1935 - 22 "Kh" motor tramcars and 4 "M" trailers. The total mileage of tramcars for this period was more than 3 million km. The tram network didn't operated in weekends.

In November 1936 in Kursk were three tram routes:
1) Northern tram depot - Center - Hippodrome (length - 8.9 km);
2) Main Rail Terminal - Center - Hippodrome (length - 14.2 km);
3) Main Rail Terminal - Center - Barnyshev Square, now Dobrolyubov Square (length - 12.3 km).

In the second half of 1930s left-bank area of Tuskar River began rapidly develop. There were plans to place all industrial enterprises of city in this area. For this reason, construction of new tramlines for transportation of workers to this area has become an urgent task.

In the beginning of 1937 in Kursk was drafted new project of the expanding tram network. According to this plan, during 1938-1942 there were supposed to be built 17 km of new tramlines to Ryshkovo industrial district, Murynovka village and Cossack Settlement:
1) From Barnyshev Square (now Dobrolyubov Square) to the rail station "Ryshkovo"; along Lithuanian Street and Engels Street;
2) to Greater Sorokovaya Street (now Fighters of 9th Division' Street) along Upper Meadow Street;
3) from International Street to the twine factory; along Young Pioneers Street (now Rail Terminal Street), Tsiurupa Street, Paris Commune Street and Herzen Street.

Before beginning of Great Patriotic War, in Kursk was partially built only first of planned three tramlines - from Barnyshev Square (now Dobrolyubov Square) to the Tannery near Dobrynin Street (now Kutuzov Street); along the bank of Tuskar River. This tramline was opened on August 29, 1939 (tram route №4: "Moscow Spires - Tannery"). On December 1, 1939 this route was extended from the Tannery to the Meat-Packing Plant along Lithuanian Street. It was planned to extend this tramline to the Ryshkovo settlement. In 1940 tramline was extended to Nightingale Grove along Engels Street. However, due to funding cuts, it wasn't extended to the Ryshkovo prior to Nazi invasion.

The demand for tramcars in Soviet Union continually increased, but Mytishchi Plant, which also produced commuter electric trains, Metro trains for Moscow, newest tramcars of M-38 series and was engaged in military production, could not increase considerably the production volume. That is why in 1937 production of standard tramcars was transferred to the Urals at Ust-Katav Wagon-Building Plant named after Sergey Kirov.

In the 4th quarter of 1940 the collective of the Kursk Tram won first place at the republican competition of the tram enterprises of the RSFSR. Thanks to it, in October they received new Kh/M tram train from Ust-Katav Plant. In November 1940 there was completed construction of the turnover ring at the end of Dzerzhinsky Street. As a result, it became possible to use tramcars with trailers at the line "Rail Terminal - Hippodrome". During 1940, in Kursk were delivered eight more "Kh" tramcars from Ust-Katav Plant.

Therefore, in the beginning of 1941 in Kursk were 33 "Kh" motor tramcars (24 from Mytishchi Plant and 9 from Ust-Katav Plant), 4 "M" trailers and 6 freight platforms. The total length of tram network was 29.5 km.

During 23 years of Soviet power, great changes have taken place in Kursk. There were built new large enterprises, equipped with advanced technology, among them are iron foundry, shoe factory and garment factory. There were reconstructed or rebuilt: motor-repairment plant, tannery, distillery, yeast factory, agricultural machinery plant, knitting factory, tobacco factory, mill, tractor-repairment plant, fruit and berry plant, fruit-water plant, two power stations, printing house and other enterprises. In 1930s there were founded Kursk State Pedagogical Institute (now Kursk State University, 1934) and Kursk State Medical Institute (now Kursk State Medical University, 1935). The population of Kursk greatly increased - 48.8 thousand residents in 1920, 82.4 thousand residents in 1926 and 120 thousand residents in 1939. The number of workers increased to 6 thousand people in 1935. In 1940 there were 85 enterprises of state and cooperative industry, at which worked 11 thousand people. Gross industrial production was in 60 times more than the pre-revolutionary level (1913).

The passenger traffic was 18.368 million passengers in 1937. On the average, prior to the Great Patriotic War, each Kursk resident did 186 trips in the tramcar per year. It speaks about high activity of Kursk and its residents. In 1941 began Great Patriotic War, which made Kursk a world-famous city.

*THE EXTENSION OF KURSK TRAM NETWORK IN 1898-1941:*
*April 30, 1898: Moscow Spires - Kherson Spires (glowing lights);*
*July 12, 1935: Moscow Gate Square (now Perekalsky Square) - Main Rail Terminal;*
*Autumn of 1935: Central Market - Barnyshev Square (now Dobrolyubov Square);*
*August 29, 1939: Barnyshev Square (now Dobrolyubov Square) - Tannery;*
*December 1, 1939: Tannery - Meat-Packing Plant;*
*1940: Engels Street - Nightingale Grove.*


kursk-museum
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s. Tramline at the Red Square:*








kurskcity

*1934, Lenin Street. Cathedral of the Sign on the background:*








Илья Шпаков

*November 7, 1934. City Executive Committee at the Red Square. Celebrations dedicated to the 17th anniversary of Great October Socialist Revolution:*








kurskcity

*1930s. Red Square before beginning of celebrations:*








kurskcity

*1934. "Kh" tramcar at the Red Square:*








Илья Шпаков

*1930s. Former tram power station at Dzerzhinsky Street. After the launching of the traction substation near Red Square in 1934, this building was rebuilt into public bathhouse:*








kurskcity


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s. Shops at Dzerzhinsky Street:*








kurskcity

*1934. "Kh" tramcar at Dzerzhinsky Street:*








Илья Шпаков

*1930s. Club of tanners at the intersection of Dzerzhinsky Street and Upper Meadow Street:*








kurskcity

*1934. Movie theatre "1st Sovkino" (now movie theatre named after Mikhail Shchepkin) at Dzerzhinsky Street:*








kurskcity

*1934. Dzerzhinsky Street:*








tkursk

*1934. "Kh" tramcar near Kherson Gate in the end of Dzerzhinsky Street:*








Илья Шпаков

*1934. The construction of the new tramline to the Yamskoy (Main) Rail Terminal:*








kursktrans


----------



## geometarkv

*Interior of "Kh" motor tramcar:*








tkursk

*Mariya Yakovleva, the one of first female tram drivers in Kursk:*








tkursk

*1940. The work of energy service:*








tkursk


----------



## geometarkv

*November 1939. Circus at the Red Square. Opened in 1939, it was completely destroyed in the first months of Great Patriotic War:*








kurskcity

*End of 1930s. Kursk State Medical Institute (now Kursk State Medical University) at the University Square (now Perekalsky Square):*








kurskcity

*1940. Aerial view of Kursk:*








bulat2105


----------



## geometarkv

*2011. Kursk Museum of Urban Electric Transport at the Eastern tram depot:*








kursk-museum

*Brake mechanism of tramcar. It was very hard for tram drivers to twist it a hundred times during the working day:*








kursk-museum









kursk-museum

*Entrance to the Kursk Museum of Urban Electric Transport:*








Sensi


----------



## geometarkv

*6) Vitebsk, Belarus (opened on June 30, 1898);
7) Sevastopol (opened on September 24, 1898);
8) Oryol (opened on November 15, 1898):*

Oryol or Orel is a city and the administrative center of Oryol Region, located on the Oka River, approximately 360 kilometers (220 miles) south-southwest of Moscow. 

*Pre-revolutionary history*

While there are no historical records, archaeological evidence proves that a fortress settlement existed between the Oka and Orlik Rivers as early as the 12th century, when the land was a part of the Grand Principality of Chernihiv. The name of the fortress is unknown; it may not have been called Oryol (lit. Eagle) at the time. In the 13th century the fortress became a part of the Zvenigorod District of the Karachev Principality. In the early 15th century, the territory was conquered by the Grand Duchy of Lithuania. The town was soon abandoned by its population, after being captured either by Lithuanians or the Crimean Tatars. The territory became a part of Russian state since March 25, 1503, after ending of Russo-Lithuanian War of 1500-1503.

Russian Tsar Ivan the Terrible decreed that a new fortress be built on the spot in 1566, for the purpose of defending the southern borders of Russia. The fortress was built very speedily, work starting in the summer of 1566 and ending in the spring of 1567. The location chosen was less than ideal strategically, as the fortress was located on a seasonally flooded low ground easily targeted from the neighboring high ground. Both the speed and location are of course due to the new fortress built upon the ruins of the old one.

False Dmitry I and his army passed through town in 1605; Ivan Bolotnikov did it in 1606; False Dmitry II camped in Oryol for the winter of 1607–1608. Hordes of Polish aggressors captured and destroyed the town in 1611 and 1615; the population abandoned the town after the second sacking and moved to Mtsensk town. Oryol District nonetheless continued to exist on paper. Oryol was rebuilt in 1636. The question of moving the fortress to the more advantageous high ground was in the air up until the 1670s, but the move was never made. The fortress was deemed unnecessary and taken apart in the early 18th century. In the mid-18th century Oryol became one of the major centers of grain production, with the Oka River being the major trade route until 1860s when it was replaced by a railroad.

Oryol was granted town status in 1702. On December 29, 1708, Oryol was included as a part of Kyiv Governorate; in 1719, Oryol Province was created within Kyiv Governorate. The Province was transferred to the newly-created Belgorod Governorate in 1727. On March 11, 1778 Oryol Viceroyalty was created from parts of Voronezh and Belgorod Governorates. In 1779, the city was almost entirely rebuilt based on a new plan; and the Oryol River was renamed Orlik (lit: "little eagle"). In 1796 Oryol became centre of Oryol Governorate.

In 1859 in Oryol was built telegraph station, which connected city with St. Petersburg in Moscow. In 1860s through Oryol were built Moscow-Kursk railway and Vitebsk-Oryol railway (which later became part of the Riga-Oryol railway). Both railways were opened in 1868. In 1881 in Oryol was built first telephone line that connected police department with apartment of Police Chief. In 1892 there was built telephone station, which originally served to 35 subscribers. By 1897 number of subscribers increased till 86. In 1911 Oryol telephone lines were connected with Moscow and other cities. By 1913 there were 400 telephone subscribers in Oryol. 

In Oryol Governorate were born or lived many famous Russian people - writers Fyodor Tyutchev (1803-1873), Ivan Turgenev (1818-1883), Afanasy Fet (1820-1892), Nikolay Leskov (1831-1895), Marko Vovchok (1833-1907), Ivan Bunin (1870-1953), Leonid Andreyev (1871-1919), Mikhail Prishvin (1873-1954); general Alexey Yermolov (1777-1861); memoirist Anna Kern (1800-1879); architect Ivan Fomin (1872-1936); radio engineer Mikhail Bonch-Bruevich (1888-1940) and others.

According to the Russian Imperial Census, in 1897 there lived 70 thousand residents in Oryol.

*The view from Municipal Garden at the southern part of the city:*








godlevskaya-oksana

*1910s. The view of city from fire watchtower:*








pastvu


----------



## geometarkv

*The electrification of urban tram network was realized within four stages.*

*The first stage (1903-1905)* included construction of the four electric tramlines. Half of them were former lines of horse-drawn tram. The works were mainly held during August 1903 - February 1905. During construction, there were built Miusy traction substation (1904) and Red Pond traction substation (1905). There were three electric lines - Maryinskaya, Petrovskaya and Terminal tramlines. There were 77 tramcars at the Miusy tram depot: 20 four-axle, 37 two-axle motor tramcars and 20 trailers. The tramcars were constructed at Russo-Baltic wagon-building plant in Riga and at MAN machine-building plant in Augsburg, Germany. The equipment for tramcars was made by Russian electric society "Union". Since September 22, 1904 till January 14, 1905 tramcars carried 2.257.693 passengers.

*The second stage of construction (1905-1907)* was suspended because of economic crisis and the deteriorating political situation due to defeat in the Russo-Japanese War of 1904-1905. Tram employees were active participants of the famous Moscow Uprising in December 1905. Within two years, in 1905-1907, there were 11 long-term strikes of tram employees in Moscow. The construction of second stage was started in 1905. By the end of 1906, there were 7 electric tramlines in Moscow. In addition, there operated Dolgorukovskaya Line and 10 horse-drawn tramlines (which belonged to "Belgian company"), as well as 13 horse-drawn tramlines (which belonged to the city authorities). For the second stage, there were built: Falconers tram depot (1905), Central tram power station (1906) near Little Stone Bridge and Lubyanka traction substation (1906). After completion of second stage, passenger traffic of electric tram became in three times more than traffic of horse-drawn tram. There operated 181 tramcars at electric lines every day. In 1907 there were produced 40 tramcars for Moscow Tram at Mytishchi and Kolomna Plants (these plants are located in the eponymous cities of Moscow Region). By the end of 1907, Miusy tram depot became fully electrical. By 1908, there were 20 four-axle, 192 two-axle motor tramcars and 66 trailers. There worked 247 tram drivers and 506 conductors at electric tramlines, while at horse-drawn tramlines - 284 coachmen and 258 conductors.

The construction of *third stage (1908-1909)* began in the spring 1908. According to plan, all horse-drawn tramlines must be electrified and few new lines must be built. In July 1908 there were 13 electric tramlines and 10 horse-drawn lines (which belonged to the city authorities) as well as Dolgorukovskaya Line and few horse-drawn lines (which belonged to the "Belgian society"). In 1908 there were built 44.8 km of electric tramlines. By 1909, there were 115.2 km of electric tramlines and 19 routes, at which operated 330 tramcars. There was finished construction of the three traction substations and enlargement of the Central tram power station. In 1909 there were put into operation 60 km of electric tramlines as well as 250 electric tramcars and 150 trailers, which were made at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow, Kolomna Plant, Baltic Plant in Riga and Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod. By the end of 1909, there were 22 routes of electric tram, which exploited by the city authorities and 2 routes, which belonged to the "Belgian company". In 1909 there was launched tramline through Red Square.

By 1910, there was only one horse-drawn tramline, which belonged to the city authorities and horse-drawn tram network, which belonged to "Belgian company". There were 6 tram depots, the electric tramcars exploited in 5 of them. Therefore, own tram network of the city authorities was almost fully electrified.

During *fourth stage (1910-1912)* there were purchased and electrified tramlines of "Belgian company". By this time tram network of the "Belgian company" gradually fell into decay, the rolling stock on these lines has not been updated, and passenger traffic greatly decreased due to construction of electric tramlines at parallel streets. In 1910 "Belgian company" had 2 electric tramlines and 10 horse-drawn tramlines. After completion of third stage, city authorities decided to purchase profitable Dolgorukovskaya Line and horse-drawn tramlines along Garden Ring. This decision was made on April 17, 1911. In June 1911 city authorities signed contract with "Belgian company" about municipalization of second tram network since November 14, 1911. City authorities ordered 200 electric tramcars and 100 trailers. The official ceremony devoted to beginning of electrification of second tram network was held on July 8, 1911.

The pace of electrification was very high even according by modern standarts. In 1911 there were opened two historical tram routes. On November 11, 1911 (or January 9, 1912 according to other sources) there was opened tram route "*A*" (which became known as "*A*nnushka" - "*A*nnie") along the Boulevard Ring (also known as "*A*" Ring, hence the name of route). On October 23, 1911 there was opened tram route "*B*" (which became known as "*B*ukashka" ~ "*B*eetle" or "*B*ug") along the Garden Ring (also known as "*B*" Ring, hence the name of route). By 1912, there were 267.7 km of tramlines, 24 tram routes and two steam-driven tramlines. There operated 587 tramcars per day. During 1910-1912 there were built or reconstructed three tram depots. In 1912 there were 7 tram depots, Central tram power station and 9 traction substations in Moscow. Prior to WWI, there were 38 tram routes in Moscow, including circular routes "A" and "B". There was also one steam-driven tramline from Butyrskaya Outpost to Petrovskaya Agricultural Academy (now Russian State Agrarian University - Moscow Agricultural Academy named after Kliment Timiryazev). By 1914, there were 821 electric tramcars and 435 trailers in Moscow.

*The municipalized tramlines in August 1904. Red arrows - lines of electric tram, Blue arrows - common lines of horse-drawn tram, other lines - municipalized lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of all tramlines in February 1905. Bold lines - municipalized lines of electric tram, Blue arrows - Dolgorukovskaya Line of electric tram ("Belgian company"), Red arrows - uncompleted electric lines of the first stage, dashed lines - lines of horse-drawn tram and steam-driven tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of municipalized tramlines in December 1906. Bold lines - lines of electric tram, dashed lines - lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of municipalized tramlines in March 1908. Bold lines - lines of electric tram, dashed lines - lines of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of municipalized electric tramlines in December 1909. Blue arrows - line of horse-drawn tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of electric tramlines in January 1914. Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-driven tram:*








Click to enlarge

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of horsecars at Dolgorukov Street:*








oldmos

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of horsecars at Dolgorukov Street:*








oldmos

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of horsecars at Dolgorukov Street:*








Ysh

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of horsecars at Forest Street:*








oldmos

*Moscow Uprising of December 1905. Barricade of tramcars at Forest Street near Miusy tram depot:*








Link

*1905-1907. Barricade of tramcars at Forest Street:*








Dissident

*1900s. Tramcar near Moscow City Hall:*








Ysh

*1900s. Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Leningrad Rail Terminal) on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square):*








oldmos

*1914. Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Leningrad Rail Terminal) and Yaroslavl Rail Terminal:*








oldmos

*1900s. Mounting works at Cannon Street:*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1907-1910. Kursk Rail Terminal:*








oldmos

*1911. Tramcars near Brest Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal):*








Wikipedia

*1911. Two-axle trailer №1112 (constructed in 1909 at Mytishchi Plant) at Greater Tsarina Street (now Greater Pirogov Street), tram route №7:*








Aviateur


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s, tramcar at 1st Tver-Yam Street. Church of St. Basil of Caesarea (left) and Triumphal Gate on the background:*








bibliophagus

*1904. Hotel "Metropol" on the Theatre Square:*








Домиан

*1900s. Tramcar on the Lubyanka Square:*








Izus67

*1908-1914, Lubyanka Square. House of insurance company "Russia" (now FSB headquarters) on the background:*








Вячеслав Кудинов

*1910s. "F" tramcar №485 (constructed in 1909 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on the Passions Square (now Pushkin Square):*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1910s. Tram route "Б" ("B" or "Beetle") on the Kudrino Square:*








oldmos

*1914. Kudrino Square, view to the Greater St. Nicetas Street:*








oldmos

*1914. Kudrino Square, view to the driveway of Novinsky Boulevard:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1910s. Saratov Rail Terminal (now Pavelets Rail Terminal):*








oldmos

*1910-1917. Tramline near St. Tatiana Church of Moscow University at Moss Street:*








oldmos

*1910s. Tramline at Greater St. Nicetas Street:*








oldmos

*1912-1917. The tramline near Library of Moscow University at Moss Street:*








oldmos

*1913, Greater Tsarina Street (now Greater Pirogov Street). New Maidens Convent on the background:*








ej3tkl

*1913. Prechistenskie Gate Square:*








Артём Светлов

*1911-1916. Double-track tramline is changing on single-track near Crimean Bridge:*








Aviateur

*1911-1916. Single-track tramline on Crimean Bridge:*








Aviateur


----------



## geometarkv

*PRE-WWI TRACTION SUBSTATIONS*

Before beginning of WWI, in Moscow were built 11 traction substations for serving tram network. The first traction substation was located in Butyrsky tram depot since 1899 and, presumably, operated until 1912. In addition, power station of the "Society of Electric Lighting" was used for the supplying of two first electric tramlines of 1899. This station at Greater Dmitrov Street factually was traction substation, but in 1904-1907 it supplied traction substations №1 and №2 as power station.

Since 1903-1904 there begins the history of a normal stationary power supplying of tram network. Before 1907, as it was written above, two traction substation supplied from the power station of the "Society of Electric Lighting". Since 1907 whole Moscow tram network depended from the Central tram power station at the Swamp Embankment. In general, prior to beginning of WWI, there were built 9 traction substations in the different districts of Moscow.

These purely utilitarian buildings erected in so-called "industrial style" stand out for its architecture. The next traction substation №10 was opened only in 1928 near present-day Metro station "Aeroport" ("Airport"). Nowadays there are hundreds of traction substations in Moscow. However, that's another story....

Almost all of 9 traction substations survived in its original view to this day. Only a semi-belowground Lubyanka traction substation was eliminated in 1934, and substation №4 near Central tram power station was reconstructed for better operation.

*1913. Red Pond traction substation №1 (built in 1904) at Red Pond Street:*








Aviateur

*1910, Miusy traction substation №2 (built in 1903-1904) at 2nd Miusy Street. Agrippina Abrikosova's maternity hospital (built in 1903-1906) on the background:*








Aviateur

*1913. Semi-belowground Lubyanka traction substation №3 (built in 1906) on the Lubyanka Square near the Kitay-gorod wall:*








Aviateur

*1907-1917. Semi-belowground Lubyanka traction substation №3 (built in 1906) on the Lubyanka Square:*








Ysh

*1928, the semi-belowground Lubyanka traction substation №3 (built in 1906) on the Dzerzhinsky Square (now Lubyanka Square) near the Kitay-gorod wall. In 1934, during construction of Metro line and demolition of Kitay-gorod wall, this substation was removed to Greater Cherkassky Lane and got number №30. This substation operates to this day, supplying energy for trolleybus lines:*








Aviateur

*1913, Central tram power station (№4; built in 1906) near the Little Stone Bridge. Cathedral of Christ the Saviour on the background:*








energymuseum

*1907-1917. The boiler room of the Central tram power station (№4; built in 1906) at Swamp Embankment:*








Aviateur

*1910. Rogozhskaya traction substation №5 (built in 1908) at Greater St. Andronik Street:*








Aviateur

*1910-1914. Rogozhskaya traction substation №5 (built in 1908) at Greater St. Andronik Street:*








Aviateur

*1910s. Falconers traction substation №6 (built in 1905) at 2nd Boevskaya Street:*








Aviateur

*1913-1914. Falconers traction substation №6 (built in 1905) at 2nd Boevskaya Street:*








Aviateur

*1913. Novinskaya traction substation №7 (built in 1908) at Greater Tolstov Lane (now Karmanitsky Lane):*








Aviateur

*1913. Philistine traction substation №8 (built in 1907) at 1st Philistine Street (now Peace Avenue):*








Aviateur

*1913. Zamoskvoretskaya traction substation №9 (built in 1909) at Tax Street:*








Aviateur

*1914. Zamoskvoretskaya traction substation №9 (built in 1909) at Tax Street:*








Aviateur


----------



## geometarkv

*1914, view of Moscow from Sukharev Tower. Sheremetyev's Hospital (now Scientific-Research Institute of Emergency Aid named after Nikolay Sklifosovsky) and Sukharev Market on the Greater Sukharev Square:*








retromoscow

*1914, view of Moscow from Sukharev Tower. Sretenka Street:*








retromoscow

*1914, view of Moscow from Sukharev Tower. 1st Philistine Street (now Peace Avenue), Cross water towers on the background:*








Link

*1914, tramline on the Red Square. Imperial Russian Historical Museum named after Emperor Alexander III (now State Historical Museum) on the background:*








Артём Светлов

*1914, tramline on the Red Square. Middle Trading Rows, Intercession Cathedral (St. Basil Cathedral) and Saviour Tower of Moscow Kremlin on the background:*








Артём Светлов

*1912, tramline near the Kremlin wall. From left to right - Saviour Tower, St. Nicholas Tower and Arsenal Tower of Moscow Kremlin:*








Артём Светлов


----------



## geometarkv

*Hard years of the WWI (1914-1916)*

The Moscow tram was sharing life with its city and nation. The war demanded that the tram employees called "city employees" at that time were called up for the military service. About two thousand tram employees were mobilized during the first month of the war. It had caused almost a one third decrease in the number of tramcars employed for the work by the end of July. Only six hundred tramcars ran daily instead of nine hundred.

Yet, it took a long while for the city authorities, and mostly for the top managers of the Moscow tram ones, to start employing women (even as conductors). This is what Mikhail Polivanov, Director of City Tram enterprise, said: "That is out of the question to replace a tram driver with a woman. As for conductors, a woman will make mistakes and fail to manage the work". The positive decision to employ wives and sisters of the mobilized tram workers as conductors and switchers was not made until it became clear that the tram service would just stop due to insufficiency of employable and trained personnel. This is what was noted in a newspaper of that time: "The most developed and intelligent persons are chosen and employed among these women". About five hundred conductors had been employed by the Moscow tram company by March of 1915. 

Running trams were crowded due to a considerable decrease in the tramcar output. The persons, who were hanging and holding themselves on footboards, buffers, protective grids and other protruding parts, were a sign of the hard time. Such "hangmen" were a Moscow visiting card until 1922 when the tram service had restored again.

There was no doubt that the tram enterprise had lost its revenues becoming less profitable. Additionally, the persons called up for military service and the militaries, the personnel of medical units and mobile hospitals were made free passengers by the decision made by the City Council at the beginning of the war. The city authorities of that time however showed us an example how to settle a complicated problem related to free passengers. No soldier or military could ride tram free unless provided a special written certificate. On October 13, Head of the Moscow Administration issued the decree to provide that "a free railway ride for the militaries and the person related to different military organizations except those related to care of the wounded should be completely terminated and no tickets or cheques for that end would be issued from now onward".

The city authorities issued special free tickets to all hospital employees and the funds for the tickets were assigned from the city budget. This is a good historical example for our contemporaries on how the issues related to free tickets were settled in Imperial Russia.

The war required to mobilize almost 14 million of agricultural population. The agricultural output of the country was undermined by requisition of horses, vehicles, harness, cattle for military needs. The trains full of the wounded and ill soldiers began to come back from the front shortly after. Moscow encountered breakdowns in food supplies. An urgent need for converting passenger tramcars into freight cars to carry more firewood arose and some cars were converted to carry the ill and wounded soldiers whose numbers were growing day by day.

Many hospitals were arranged in converted buildings. Thus, the City Administration decided to use the reserve Presnensky tram depot building as a municipal military and evacuation hospital for the wounded persons who had arrived from the front at the end of July. An approach road was laid to the building from Alexander Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal) and a special railway platform was built on the territory to unload the wounded. The evacuation hospital was solemnly opened by accepting a special train from the Alexander Rail Terminal on October 14, 1914. The production building was converted into patient's rooms. To ensure that, the pits designed to examine and repair tram cars were covered by floor boards. There were beds, bedding and other items requisite for a hospital there. The building held 1200 beds including 300 beds for the total-care patients and 900 beds for the temporary patients subject to transfer to other city hospitals.

The administration office and other service areas were converted into medical stations, operating room, dressing room, infectious disease ward, kitchen, operating office and store rooms for food and maintenance equipment. "Presnensky Military and Evacuation Station" sign appeared on the entrance gates.

The wounded brought by a hospital train were being sorted by doctors on the platform and distributed to different rooms or hospitals. Doctor Ivan Troyanovsky was responsible for medical work and the City Railways Department was in charge of maintenance work. The daily list of wounded soldiers and officers brought to Presnensky Evacuation Station were being published in newspapers since October 17, 1914. The tramline for medical trains running from Presnenskaya Outpost Square (now Krasnopresnenskaya Outpost Square) to Presnensky Evacuation Station was launched in a fortnight. The line was also used to run passenger cars to Vagankovo Cemetery. 

The tramlines from Cadet Platz (now Red Cadet Square) to Annengof Distribution Station (now area of Aviamotor Street) to transport the wounded soldiers were built and opened in the second half of 1914 and the branch railway line from Kursk Rail Terminal, from the Soldatenkov (now Botkin) Hospital to Niсholas Barracks on Khodynka Field were laid to get there.

The tram workers also converted 30 passenger cars into special medical trains. Mikhail Polivanov, Manager of the City Railways, was in charge of the conversion. He also designed the medical tramcar. Another hospital for wounded soldiers was opened in the Miusy tram depot building in January of 1915.

The Moscow tram employees were busy with solving many military problems. Thus, the Remizov tram depot, a former horsecar depot, arranged a bakery equipped with 20 three-floor stoves capable to product up to three tons of dried crusts daily. The new specialization of the tram building is still in demand. There is a bakery and confectionary plant at Bovine Rampart Street. The plant manufactures both dried crusts and excellent cakes and pastry. 

The war demanded a lot of things. And Moscow tram workshops began to manufacture machines to cut bandages and prosthetic appliances. The Central Wagon-Repair workshops in the district of Sokolniki (Falconers) was converted into a shell plant. That was a response to the military needs and an adjustment to operation under the new conditions. Despite all problems, Moscow opened the new tramline via New Saviour Bridge and Holy Forty Street (now Dynamo Street) in 1914.

New persons became a feature of the new time. They were underqualified compared to those who left for the front and that immediately affected the quality of servicing. It was pointed not only by insufficient skills of tram drivers, but also by a poor maintenance quality of rolling stock, tracks and power supply devices. Vladimir Lenin's classic phrase that "the cadres are all-important" is quite suitable in that case. To be fair, we should say that "not all-important, but very important". This thesis was always vital and the World War I was a perfect example. "The Moscow News" ("Moskovskie Vedomosti") newspaper published five reports on major tram accidents in Moscow for the period from August 1914 till February 1915. It was an evidence of underqualification of the Moscow tram workers.

This is one of the reports: _«An unprecedented tram accident causing considerable injury of the passengers took place on February 27 near 7:00 am. Moving fast from Monastery of Christ's Passions to Alexander Rail Terminal, the electrical tramcar №683 (route №6) ran into another tramcar №10726 (route "B") which also moved from Smolensk Market to the Sukharev Tower rather fast but failed to clear the way on the corner of Tver Street and Garden-Triumphal Street.

The tram driver of the first tramcar is reportedly expected that the car that crossed his way would have some time to pass and was miles from any thought of an accident. The tramcars overlapped each other, a crack of iron and wood and a sound of broken glass that flied at a long range and screams of the passengers were audible. The trailer №10726 turned on one side across the rails towards the Monastery of Christ's Passions down Tver Street. The screams of injured passengers were audible from the tramcar. The tramcar №683 with broken body and front platform was also thrown aside.

The policeman, who had seen the accident, rushed to the telephone apparatus in the Khomyakov's House and reported to the nearby police station of the accident and asked for emergency. The site was overcrowded. The rumour was raised that two killed passengers were in the tramcar. V. Model, Assistant of the Moscow Administration Head, came. The employees of the tram depots were called immediately. Fortunately, the rumour about killed passengers was not confirmed. Said passengers turned out to be badly injured and unconscious…

The public had barely come to itself when a new tram accident took place at the same place on the corner of Tver Street and Greater Garden Street at 1:32 pm. Fortunately, the accident was victimless. Fast moving tramcar №353 (route №1) headed to Alexander Rail Terminal ran into the tramcar №10 (route "B") heading to the Sukharev Tower. Both tramcars had their platforms broken and bodies spoilt. Frightened passengers got away with slight injuries and contusions. The broken tramcars were sent to the tram depots. The tram traffic was interrupted for three quarters of an hour»._ ("The Moscow News", February 28, 1915).

The growth of tram accidents made the city authorities to take some measures that underlain the Rules of Technical Operation of Tram. The rules mainly provided the safe distances between moving tramcars for tram drivers limiting a speed of tram traffic at intersections and providing for a mandatory sanding downhill tram tracks. It was planned to mount warning lights at the most important tram intersections.

The City Council requested from the Government to release the conductors and tram drivers, who had a work experience and high qualification, from the military service. The decision on the privileges had facilitated the personnel insufficiency but it was impossible to ensure a stable operation of the tram fleet. It was mainly caused by terminating capital repair of tramcars previously ensured by the Central Sokolniki Wagon-Repair workshops, by stopped renewal of rolling stock and converting many tramcars into medical ones resulted in decreased number of operated tramcars. Additionally, a lot of fugitives came to the city and became tram passengers. The result was the quality deterioration. "The Moscow News" anxiously wrote on December 17, 1915: _«The things that take place on Moscow trams pass all understanding. The passengers hang on the tramcars and the policemen pull them by tugging their falls. The rows in tramcars are frequent and heated. Direct fights for seats happen. There are crushes, swearing and outrage. The insolence of pickpockets has reached its climax. They pull out lady's purses and cut watches away. The technical innovation has changed into a penalty and brings a nervous disorder. It is an utter confusion to see the overcrowded tramcar platform… The tram service is falling into decay. We can see loosen tramways, the track requiring urgent relaying, the tramcars creaking at seams, frequent accidents, terrible rudeness of tram servicemen and the strikes encouraged by a good increase of salaries»._

The article was a response to two strikes of the tram workers. The war prices reached the sky and the tram workers, unsatisfied with their salaries, decided to strike. The strike was started by the workers of the Central tram power station and all traction substations on September 17. The tramcars stopped running throughout the city. The trams had been standing till the evening of September 20. 

In October the workers made a request to the city administration for increasing their salaries by twenty five percent. However, as is always the case, the city administration failed to make a clear decision. Representatives of all tram depots met in the tea house at St. Poemen Street (now Red Proletarian Street) and decided to start the strike on October 29 after discussing the ambiguous answer received from the city administration.

On the next day, only the Miusy and Ryazan tram depots sent their tramcars to the line. The strike was supported by employees of the Central tram power station. The tram engineers and soldiers of the Moscow Garrison were engaged to start it again. They had released about 300 tramcars to work on the line by November 2. Over 3000 employees from 9000 tram workers of the Moscow tram enterprise were involved in the strike. The switchmen and sweepers also did not show up for work.

The tram enterprise stopped working, plants and factories did not work too. The enterprises that fulfilled orders for the front came to stop. It was a ground for the city authorities to arrest some strike instigators. Fifty workers were arrested in those days and 28 strikers were subjected to criminal prosecution and court-martialled. Many strikers were exiled or sentenced to imprisonment from 4 to 12 months. 

The strike however came to the victory of the tram workers. The city administration was forced to yield. The strike was practically terminated after Mikhail Chelnokov, the Head of City, met with the strikers in the Miusy tram depot on November 5. He promised to decide on increasing salaries and retaining periodical war salary rises. 720 tramcars resumed their work in the morning of the next day. All trams were working in the noon and over 900 tramcars were on the line by the evening.

The rise of salaries required some increase in the revenues gained by the tram enterprise. The city administration did not accept the fare increase by one kopeck (0.01 rubles) that had being discussed since 1914. The yield increase should be ensured in other ways.

In spring of 1915, the testing freight carriage was started. The first freight tramline was opened in May 1915 from the railway station of the Ryazan-Ural Railway (now Pavelets Rail Terminal) via Gardeners Street to the "Business Yard" on the St. Barbara Square (now Slavic Square). The freight carriage began in June and the fare was established amounting to 2 kopecks (0.02 rubles) per sixteen kilos for one way. In addition to goods to be carried for Ryazan-Ural Railway Company, the city tram enterprise began to transport goods for the quartermaster service, flour and food from storehouses to shops, bread from bakeries to bread shops. The goods were carried at night without disturbing the daily passenger traffic. The tramcars had begun to carry firewood from railway stations to firewood storehouses since August of 1915. The old trailers and horsecars were converted into open trucks to carry firewood.

Some decisions made under complicated conditions seemed to be wrong long after but actually the decisions were the only possible way to survive. You can judge yourself. The city administration offered to improve the financial standing of both tram and all municipal enterprises by increasing tram fare by one kopeck (one ticket for one section cost five kopecks) starting from October of 1914. It was planned to take 6 kopecks for one section and 10 kopecks for long distances. The fare increase would gain one million rubles at once.

The City Council however refused to increase the fare believing that it was an untimely and burdensome measure. The issue of the fare increase was being decided for long and even the increase of tram workers' salaries in autumn of 1915 and the inflation did not cause any change. The City Council had not decided on changing the fare till January 1, 1917. Thus, the interests of the city population were a priority for the City Council despite all complications related to operation of trams during the war time.

The season tickets or so-called tram cheques were introduced in Moscow at that time. The war inflation resulted in disappearing small coins from circulation. That is why the city administration decided to introduce tram cheques equal to five kopecks since September 4, 1915. The cheques (tickets) were made as a small book consisting of twenty cheques. One such book cost one ruble. The manner of payment turned out to be convenient and the conductors did not puzzle over exchange of large-denomination banknotes anymore although the tram did not stop to be a change maker. This is what Konstantin Paustovsky (famous Russian writer who worked as a tram conductor in his early years) wrote about it:

_«The old man usually took his tramcar immediately after we left the tram depot early in the morning and had our bags with 60 kopecks (0.60 rubles) inside to give a change. That was a standard amount.

Getting on the tram and smiling courteously, the old man gave the conductor 100-rubles banknote. Of course, the conductor did not have enough change. But the old man did not demand it. He obediently left the tram on the next stop and waited for the next tram.

The story repeated there. Changing tramcars this way, the old man had been going to his work daily and monthly. We could not catch him.

The 100-ruble banknote was always the same. We, conductors of the route №8, knew its number by memory. It was #123715… The old man was the most persistent stowaway. The most fierce ticket conductors were powerless against him.

The conductors of route №8 dreamed to catch the old man. Everyone had his own suggestions. I had my own plan. When I had told the depot director about it, he grinned.

Next morning I received one hundred roubles for change against the receipt. I have been waiting the old man for three days. And I caught him on the fourth day. Suspecting nothing and looking quiet and cordial, he got on the tramcar and gave me his banknote. I took it, turned it round, check it and put into my bag. The old man's jaw dropped with surprise 

I slowly took 99 roubles and 95 kopecks out, counted the change twice and gave it to the old man. His face looked awful. It turned black. The eyes were so furious that I would not like to meet him in an empty lane  The old man took his change, put it in his coat pocket without counting and moved toward the exit.

"Where are you going?" - I said politely, "You have your ticket finally. You can ride as much as you like".

"Son of the bitch!" - the old man said, opened the door to the front platform and left on the first stop»_

The story about the passenger caught by Konstantin Paustovsky would be incomplete if we forget to quote his brilliant and sincere words about Moscow trams given by him in his autobiography "Story of a Life". This is what he wrote:

_«The Miusy tram depot was located at Forest Street. The memories about it are connected with gritting of tramcars that crawled out the depot gate at dawn, a heavy conductor's bag that sore my shoulder and an acidic smell of copper. We, conductors, always had our hands green from copper coins. They were ones who worked on "the copper line".

The line of route "*B*" was called a "copper line". It was laid along the Garden Ring. Conductors did not like the line although the Muscovites gently called it "*B*ukashka"_ (it can be roughly translated as "*B*eetle" or "Little *B*ug"). _We preferred to work on "the silver line *A*" servicing the Boulevard Ring. This route was called "*A*nnushka" ("*A*nnie"). No one could object this name but it was just nonsense to call the "B" route "Bukashka". This route was laid through busiest squares near railway stations, the dusty roadsides of Moscow. The tramcars at this route were with trailers. In the trailers were allowed to sit with the heavy stuff. The passengers on this route were mostly from outskirts - artisans, gardeners, milkmaids. These passengers were paid by copper coins, they stashed silver coins and were not very willing to pull out silver money of their wallets and pockets. That's why this line was called "copper".

The route "A" was elegant and theatrical. Only motor tramcars (without trailers) operated at this route and passengers were other than at route "B" - an intellectual and bureaucratic. Usually these passengers were paid by silver coins and banknotes. That's why this line was called "silver".

The boulevards rustled by leaves beyond the opened windows of tramcar at "A" route. Tramcar slowly circled around Moscow - past the monuments of tired Gogol and quiet Pushkin; past the Pipe Market where never fall silent bird whistle; past the Kremlin towers; past the huge gold-domed Cathedral of Christ the Saviour and humpback bridges across the shallowed Moscow-River....

I owe the tram service because I learned Moscow, a random city of many faces and names such as Zatsepa, Stromynka, taverns, Knife line, Bozhedomkas, hospitals, Lenivka, Annengof grove, Yauza River, widows' houses, suburbs and the Cross Towers.

We had to pass exams to prove our knowledge of Moscow. The caustic old man was our examiner. He was drinking his cold tea from glass and asked us blandly: 

- Please tell me the shortest way from Mary's Grove to Khamovniki District? Can you tell me? Why do not you know? By the way, Khamovniki, can you tell me the name origin? Why so rude name? Moscow is not famous for louts ("khamy"), it was always a polite city.

The old man was too captious... Half of the conductors failed his exam and went to complain to Engineer Polivanov, a clean-shaven and very courteous man. Bending his head with a neat hair parting, Polivanov answered that the knowledge of Moscow should be considered a fundamental of the conductor's work.

He said: "A conductor is not only an animate object to issue tickets but also a Moscow guide. The city is big. No old resident knows all parts of the city. Imagine the confusion that can take place if the passengers, especially those from province could find their place in a tangle of dead-ends, gates and churches". And I got the evidence that Polivanov was right»._

It was both a big honour and responsibility to serve people at all times. The war broke many plans for developing the city tram network accepted in 1914, 1915 and 1916. Nevertheless, the Muscovites could enjoy a new tramline connecting Saviour Outpost Square (now Peasant Outpost Square) and Simon Settlement (now the area of the "Dynamo" plant, the corner of Lenin Settlement Street and Eastern Street); through Krutitsy Kamer Collegium Rampart Street (now Krutitsy Rampart Street) and Simon Kamer Collegium Rampart Street (now Simon Rampart Street), past Simonov Monastery.

At the same time, an attempt to acquire a new rolling stock was made as the number of tramcars and spare parts was insufficient. In February of 1916, up to 150 tramcars stood idle daily! But the plans had not been realized. Moscow had not got new tramcars till 1925 when the domestic tram production was established.

The life conditions became unbearable in the country before the Revolution. Although the tram workers had rises in salary, they did not compensate the working conditions. Many Moscow tram depots were on strike. In October of 1916, all workers of the Sokolniki Tram Workshops suspended their work and made economic demands to the City Railways Department. Having left their shops, they went out to the yard and the street. The demonstration was broken up by the police. The arrests were made and four workers were sentenced and exiled.

The strike arranged by the New Falconers (Sokolniki) tram depot (now Rusakov tram depot) in December of 1916 is an example of the unity and good organization of tram workers. It was caused by a discharge of conductor Mariya Yermakova, a participant of the October Revolution afterwards. Working on the tramcar, Yermakova demanded payment from one lady who was a good friend of influential official of the City Railways Department. The lady mentioned her friend and stated that her relations enable her to use tram for free and that the conductor should know her place. Mariya Yermakova reasonably advised her that she should have forgotten about her friends as all passengers had to be subjected to the general rules. 

The discharge caused a general indignation. The representatives selected by the Sokolniki workers in "the conciliatory chamber" established after the strikes taken place in 1915 went to the Department to demand for annulment of the discharge. Bakin, one of the conductors chosen to be representatives told later: "The Department refused to discuss our demand. Then we stated that no tramcar would go out the gates of the New Falconers tram depot to work in the city tomorrow if Yermakova had not been reinstated in her job".

The New Falconers tram depot started its strike on December 29. In spite of all remonstrations of the City Railways Department, the workers held together and insisted on their demand to reinstate Yermakova. In the evening, representatives of all tram depots decided to support the strike started by the New Falconers tram depot. But it was unnecessary because the Department induced the conflict analysis and reinstated Yermakova for her job on December 30. This is how Bakin finishes his story: "We won again due to our solidarity and fortitude".

One cannot help noting that the city administration realized the necessity to find the ways for improving the tram workers' working and living conditions and tried to solve the problems to the extent possible. Suffice it to say that it started establishing canteens for all tram depots to make the food for the workers cheaper in January of 1917. It was assigned 183 thousand rubles for the purpose. The persons elected by the tram workers should be in charge of the canteens. The card system was introduced in the capital at that time. It was applied to the bread and flour and the city faced with delays in food supplies.

In the beginning of 1917, the tram traffic was limited to 11:00 pm due to missing of fuel supply to the electric power station. The last tramcars were back to the depots at midnight.

The city administration tried to fight with tramcar overloading and hanging passengers. It was decided to apply strict measures to the persons who breach the tram use rules. Iosif Mrozovsky, Commander-in-Chief of the Moscow Military District, issued the order on March 2 to forbid "riding on steps, buffers and frames (safety grids) of the tramcars and to enter and leave the tramcars before the car stops completely. The persons who breach this mandatory provision should be imprisoned up to three months or subjected to the penalty amounting up to 3000 rubles by administrative means".

*May 15, 1914. Theatre Square, fire in the Small (Maly) Theatre:*








Link

*The scheme of electric tramlines in 1916. Blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-driven tram:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## geometarkv

*Two Revolutions and Moscow tram (1917)*

The Revolutions were cause by military failures and economic dislocation. All Moscow plants and factories were stopped and indignant and exhausted crowds went out to streets on the next day after the revolutionary events in Petrograd (now St. Petersburg). The Council of Workers' Deputies was established in Moscow. It worked in the building of the City Council. The police did nothing. The Council formed the committee to settle the popular movement and the militia. The tram traffic stopped in the morning of March 13 (Old Style: February 28). The columns of demonstrators were going to the Red Square and to the building of the City Council, which was located nearby. Some conflicts between the demonstrators and the army took place on March 14. The troops that were loyal to the Government surrendered that afternoon and all troops of the Moscow Garrison went across to the rebels.

The rebellious workers and soldiers occupied the Guard Department, arrested Governor and Command-in-Chief of the Military District. The Muscovites supported the February Revolution this way. Workers of the Moscow Tram were busy with these events. Russian Emperor Nicholas II abdicated on March 15 and the Provisional Government was established in Petrograd.

The Moscow manifestations were lasting on March 16. The tram traffic had not resumed up to March 19, as the tram tracks were covered by snow during the revolutionary events. The burial of the revolutionary victims took place at All-Saints Cemetery on March 17 and the deputations from the Miusy and Uvarov tram depots took place in them. Many tramcars that started to work on March 19 were decorated with posters: _"Long Live the Democratic Republic!"_ instead of advertisement.

No tram fleet was working during the revolutionary events and the break had some negative results. Only one fifth of available tramcars were engaged in the work during the first days of the February Revolution. This is how "The Russian News" newspaper described the situation from the lips of the Head of City Railways on March 31: _«A general disorder in the traffic lasting from the beginning of the war was caused by the primary factors: first, as many of the experience workers, tram drivers and metalworkers were called up for the military service then currently the number of old workers does not exceed 30 percent; in spite of all attempts and requests, the repair is difficult due to insufficiency and untimely delivery of requisite materials or, sometimes, complete unavailability thereof in the market; there are no bandages; for example, the tramcar output has considerably decreased in January and February of this year; the tramcar repair volumes have increased considerably due to extreme overcrowding as the same rolling stock has to transport the number of the passengers increased by 50 percent.

Additionally, the movement along the tracks covered by thin ice layer that formed during the days when the traffic was stopped is extremely destructive for the engines. The ice resists any cleaners and melts only after repeated contact with tramcar wheels or due to the warming that takes place lately. The tramcars are subject to massive deterioration each spring during the snow melting but this spring the number of spoilt cars is especially large due to absence of street cleaning.

It goes without saying that the tram traffic could not be full-scaled immediately after the Revolution, but currently the workers have organized their right representation and are establishing a proper ratio with the administration and a proper work is being arranged. We hope that coordinated efforts of all employees will overcome any unfavourable conditions that currently exist and the traffic will be gradually restored to a proper extent»._

The Revolution unfortunately failed to determine the tasks and ways of development for the Moscow municipal economy including its tram enterprise. The dual power that took place in the country affected the transport. Many decisions made by the Soviets and the City Administration were not coordinated or even contradictory. The issue of free tram tickets for soldiers as an example of the decision evoked an acute discussion not only in the Administration and the City Council but also among the Muscovites.

Without any consultations with the authorities, the Executive Committee of the Council of Soldiers' Deputies at its discretion provided in the beginning of July that all soldiers could use free tram both inside and on the back platform. The Administration was instructed to contact with Chairman of the Council of Soldiers' Deputies in respect of the issue. However, this Council ignored all appeals of the city authorities and presented its decision as one of the revolutionary achievements and liberties. Meanwhile Moscow was full of logistics troops and soldiers who were back from the front. Free passengers overcrowded tramcars. At the same time, the tram workers kept on demanding some rise in their salaries. The problem could be solved only if tram fare is increased. The contradiction caused strikes.

The strikes took place in August. In addition to pure economic demands, the strikers set some political ones, especially after the July Days in Petrograd. The authorities managed to satisfy the strikers for a short period by increasing the fare since September 4 but the life conditions were becoming worse dramatically and the rise of salary for tram workers became a pressing problem again. The strike of tram workers failed in October as the October Revolution that took place in Petrograd on November 7 (Old Style: October 25) interfered the plans. The Military and Revolutionary Committee of the Moscow Council of Workers' and Soldiers' Deputies, the Red Guard that admitted many tram workers were established in Moscow.

The tram traffic was stopped on November 10. All tram tramcars were gathered in their depots on the night of November 9 to 10. The confrontation of the old and the new power started and caused real fights between the government troops and the Red Guard that were taking place from November 10 to November 16. The military squad of the Zamoskvoretsky tram depot took part in the fights. Tram driver Pyotr Apakov was a head of the squad. The Zamoskvoretsky tram depot composed a tram train to dig trenches and build barricades at Prechistenka Street on the night of November 10. A lot of people were killed on both sides during the fights between the Red Guard and the Junkers. Using heavy artillery against the government troops, the Red Guard established the power of the Moscow Council of Workers' and Soldiers' Deputies. The City Council and the Administration were dissolved.

Besides, the workers of the Zamoskvoretsky tram depot, the tram drivers, conductors and workers of the Uvarov tram depot and New Falconers tram depot took part in October and November fights. The workers' squads were headed up by locksmith Ivan Artamonov and doctor-pediatrician Ivan Rusakov. Later, Pyotr Apakov, Ivan Artamonov and Ivan Rusakov were killed during fulfilling assignments of the party. The names of these participants of the November fights will be used to call the Zamoskvoretsky, Uvarov and New Falconers tram depots.

The fighting and the artillery fire damaged the tram masts or, using the modern language, the contact network pylons, wiring and even tram tracks (in some places). The restoration was completed on November 20 and some testing trams started running. The regular traffic on all lines was resumed on November 22.

Unfortunately, the Council of Commissars for Municipal Services and Self-Government designated by the Military and Revolutionary Committee to restore operation of the municipal organizations and enterprises failed to fulfil its tasks of maintaining the municipal economy in a working condition. We can see that the new tram department called "Working Collective of Municipal Railways" could not properly manage a diversified tram economy due to the strike of tram engineers and technicians that took place on November 29.

In fact, the tram traffic had started reducing since December 4. The traffic was random as the engineers who were in charge of the traffic service stopped working. All tram revenues stopped to be received by the city treasury and were distributed between the depot and workshop workers. Oil and coal were not supplied to the Central tram power station. All the factors affected the general technical and financial standing of the tram enterprise.

The English and American tramcar builders annulled the orders for Moscow Tram due to changing the economic environment. The most notorious organizers of the strike that involved tram engineers and technicians, who were called saboteurs afterwards, were arrested on December 19 and subjected to revolutionary tribunal in January of 1918.

The two revolutions that took place in 1917 and subsequent events were a threshold of the general economic decline that became apparent as early as in 1918. The Moscow Tram had entered into a new phase. Together with its country, it faced with the Civil War and economic devastation.

*1917. The parade of the revolutionary troops at the Red Square after February Revolution:*








litistina

*1917. 1st Tver-Yam Street near Triumphal Gate:*








Ysh

*November 1917. Zamoskvoretsky tram depot (now Apakov tram depot) during Revolutionary fights:*








СПЕКТР-1

*1918. Vladimir Lenin (1870-1924) delivers a speech at Red Square at the first anniversary of the October Revolution:*








litistina

*1921. People's Commissar of Military and Naval Affairs of the Soviet Union Leon Trotsky (1879-1940) inspects military parade at the Red Square in the honour of the Third World Congress of the Comintern (Communist International):*








litistina


----------



## geometarkv

*Civil War and economic devastation (1918-1920)*

The new 1918 was a turning point for the Moscow Tram. The number of tram routes began to decrease. Unsettled workshops, insufficiency of components, spare parts and materials, withdrawal of some engineering and technical employees were the factors contributing to the extremely difficult situation. The tramcar output had decreased up to 200 in January. The advancing German army was threatening to occupy Petrograd (now St. Petersburg) as early as in the beginning of 1918. So the Government of new Soviet Russia was evacuated to Moscow which since March 1918 became the capital of Russia again. But it was the capital of a new state, the Russian Republic.

Naturally, the Soviet Russia enveloped in the Civil War used all its efforts and means to withstand and could not properly manage the tram sector. At the same time, the new power needed trams not only to carry passengers but also to solve other economic tasks such are transportation of fuel, firewood, food, post and other strategic items. The city needed a transport.

The strike of executive employees stopped in March 1918 and the city economy management reorganization that took place in June enabled the city to begin expanding the freight tram traffic and assign additional funds to repair the contact network and railway equipment. Unfortunately, no capital tramcar repair was made as the Sokolniki Wagon-Repair workshops were converted into the Sokolniki Shell Plant as early as in the years of the World War I. The passenger traffic in the city decreased even more due to insufficiency of good tramcars, difficulties with fuel supply to power stations and engagement in a carriage of strategic cargos.

"The Evening News of the Moscow Council" of August 24, 1918, reported: _«Having considered the decrease in the tram traffic due to delays of mineral fuel supply to Moscow and the temporary suspension of tramcar output by the Ryazan tram depot and Golden Horn tram depot, the Managing Board of the Central Union of the Committees for Employees of the Municipal Institutions and Enterprises resolved to deem the measures assumed by the Managing Board of the Municipal Railways proper and fit. At the same time, the Central Union has called the workers of the Moscow City Tram to take the situation calmly and to resist any provocation carried out by the enemies of the Revolution who try to blow up the most absurd and deceitful rumours and disorganize the working masses»._

Having admitted _"the measures that are proper and fit"_, the same newspaper emotionally wrote in another day (on August 26): _«The tram overcrowding never threatened so seriously to throw the city passenger traffic into a complete confusion as nowadays when the traffic is considerably reduced due to temporary insufficiency of fuel. Some measures to order the traffic were assumed shortly before it. The tram crisis has rumpled everything. The platforms, buffers, protective grids bend again and more under pressure of human bodies crowded into and hanging on the cars»._

The situation was critical. The industrial production in Moscow had decreased dramatically. 212 enterprises were stopped due to insufficiency of fuel, electric power supply, raw materials and "saboteurs". Unemployment and high prices were growing. Under the conditions, the Moscow Council of Workers' and Red Army Deputies established a special department for management of all municipal service enterprises (the Department of Soviet Enterprises). The municipal water supply enterprise, electric power plants, sewerage systems, gas plant, telegraph, telephone and post offices etc. were headed by new directors. G. Piskarev, a deputy of the Second All-Russian Congress of Soviets, became a Head of the City Railways Department.

The situation was reflected by the organizational measures assumed by the Department for Ordering Tram Traffic. The first measure was an introduction of queues for taking tramcars on tram stops. Then the class approach to using trams was applied. Only workers and state employees who were members of trade unions could use trams under special permissions of the organizations. One can recall the words written by Ilya Ilf and Yevgeny Petrov: _«Beer can be sold to members of the trade union only»._

The first year of the Civil War produced a new principle in the tram work. The passenger traffic took place only in warm seasons, in autumn it was closed to deliver firewood and food for winter and spring to the city storehouses. After completion of the delivery and provided the stock was sufficient, the passenger traffic was resumed to a limited extent up to beginning of spring warnings that disabled available good tramcars. A small cosmetic repair of tracks and tramcars was performed and the passenger traffic was resumed from mid-April to early September. This schedule was being applied in 1919, 1920 and 1921. The freight traffic never stopped and had its seasonal peaks (to deliver fuel in autumn and to withdraw snow and garbage in winter and spring).

And still tram transport was in an increasing demand during the complicated period of economic devastation. Working under the hard conditions, the Moscow tram workers did their best to provide the city with fuel and food. The average number of working freight tramcars was continuously growing. Thus, if it was 51 tramcars in 1916 and 63 in 1917 then the number had grown up to 118 in 1918 and 167 in 1919. Passenger tramcars were annually converted into cargo ones. In 1918, 15 motor tramcars and 24 trailers were converted.

Presidium of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) headed by Lev Kamenev adopted a special provision "On Tram State of Affairs" on October 30, 1918. The provision emphasized the oil supplies required for the Central tram power station. The provision also provided for the traffic operation and management under the wartime conditions. Also, the traffic volume was determined causing thereby a considerable decrease in the tram personnel. The personnel number was decreased from 16.475 in January of 1917 to 7.960 in January of 1919.

The tram traffic was suspended in the city from February 12 to April 16 and from November 12 to December 1, 1919, due to insufficiency of fuel. The traffic was stopped again at the end of December of 1919. The workers, who were free from the work, were assigned to clean tracks and roads and "to lay fuel in within the 8.5-km long belt".

At the same time, the Moscow Tram started to be used for culture and enlightenment events and agitation for the first time in history. On May 1, 1919, the tram routes "A", "B" and №4 were run with "flying" circus shows on opened trailers. "The Evening News of the Moscow Council" newspaper noted with an interest: _«The tram circus that was running across the city all day long was very popular. The motor tramcar was converted into the area for brass band; and the circus performers, acrobats, jugglers and athletes, who were giving the performance on stops, occupied the trailing loading platform. The crowds of people met the performers enthusiastically»._

Under the direction of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet), the City Railways Department had started to provide trams for countryside excursions to be organized by institutions and organizations for workers since June 1, 1919. The excursion trams were provided for the payment amounting to 300 rubles. The tram had become a principal carrier of firewood, food and other goods for most municipal institutions since autumn of 1919. To ensure new functions, the approach tram tracks were laid to all goods stations, firewood and food storehouses in Moscow. Up to 300 tram trucks were assigned to fulfil orders made by enterprises and organizations. About 18.1 km of new tracks were laid to ensure the freight traffic in 1919.

To ensure a proper management of the freight traffic, the city authorities dministration had to establish a special truck fleet. Thus, the Presnensky tram depot, that was previously suspended, started to restore freight tramcars. The first freight tramcars started operating in May 1919. The Presnensky tram depot started to be used for its designated purpose.

Order №14 of May 3, 1919, providing for the basic relations in the municipal service department and the system of the city railways at that hard time should be cited in full:

_*«Order № 14 on City Railways of May 3, 1919*

Under the Agreement made between the City Railways Department and the Central Union of Workers of Municipal Institutions and Enterprises of the Moscow Council of Workers' and Peasants' Deputies and the Department of Soviet Enterprises, the following amendment to the in-site management of the Tram sector shall be introduced: the name of "Chairman of Technical Board" shall be removed and the name "Head of Tram Depot" shall be introduced; all "Servicemen", former "members of the Technical Boards" shall be considered "Servicemen".

To settle a local technical or economical issue requiring a principal decision, the Head of Tram Depot shall convene a technical meeting consisting of servicemen and representatives of the Local Committee.

Any current decisions on the issues that are not principal shall be implemented directly at the discretion of the Head of Tram Depot.

All Servicemen should be directly accountable to the Heads of Tram Depot and should not be released from the responsibility to the City Railways Department for the work assigned by the Heads of Tram Depot.

The City Railways Department should approve designation of any "Serviceman" from the list of the persons who wish to pass the relevant examination for the aforesaid position of "Serviceman" to be presented by the Head of Tram Depot.

The Local Committees shall take part in the life of the enterprise as a supervising body subject to the work control provisions and instructions.

The Office Heads of the Deport Traffic Service should be accountable to the Heads of Tram Depot related to the economic issues.

The City Railways Department hereby approves the following persons as the Heads of Tram Depot:
Ilya Bykov – Zamoskvoretsky tram depot;
Alexander Antipov – Miusy tram depot;
Vasily Malyshev – Bukharin tram depot;
Alexander Timmerman – Uvarov tram depot;
Vladimir Lebedev – New Falconers tram depot;
Ivan Vasin – Presnensky tram depot;
…………… – Ryazan tram depot;
…………… – Butyrsky freight depot.

G. Piskarev, Head of the Tram Subdivision
P. Zadornov, Member of the Board
S. Kozmin, Rolling Stock Service Head»._

The Order shows that an effective management of a diversified transport enterprise was very pressing issue at that time. The life shows that the issue is still urgent.

There were seven tram depots in Moscow in 1919. The Zolotorozhsky (Golden Horn) tram depot was called the Bukharin tram depot to commemorate Nikolay Bukharin, an native Muscovite, an editor of "Pravda" newspaper, one of the RKP(b) and the Comintern leaders. The tram routes embraced 37.5 percent of all pre-war network. The passenger traffic was suspended by the end of 1919.

The next 1920 was the hardest year in the life of the Moscow tram enterprise. The city had just some freight and medical tramcars that were repaired using disassembled "faulty" passenger tramcars by the beginning of the year.

Most disassembled cars were removed from the city to Khodynka Field (between Petrograd Highway (now Leningrad Avenue) and the Soldatenkov Hospital (now Botkin Hospital) along the Soldatenkov tramline). A huge tram graveyard and the resting place for destroyed tramcars called "Soldatenkov tram graveyard" emerged there. Such resting places also emerged on distant and side tracks of most depots. The Ryazan tram depot and Bukharin tram depot had completely shifted into the graveyards by 1919. Only 66 motor tramcars and 110 trailers were in a proper order from 778 motor cars and 362 trailers.

The first months of 1920 were the most critical in the history of the Moscow Tram. The traffic practically stopped. Passenger tramcars were produced under special orders of the enterprises and the output of freight tramcars did not exceed 40 tramcars.

If the economic situation in the city was still deteriorating then the fuel situation was critical. In February of 1920, the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) decided to build some freight branch tramlines approaching to all freight houses to discharge goods directly from the railway trains. 20 branch lines were built stretching up to 10 kilometres in length during the building season of 1920. They led to the "Goznak" Plant; to the Radio Plant at Khavsky Street; to the Radio workshops at the Transfiguration Outpost Square (now Transfiguration Square); to the MPO storehouses near Smolensk Market and at Shabolovka Street and Bakhmetyev Street (now Obraztsov Street); to the elevator of the Kazan Railway; to the Main Post Office at Butcher Street; to the wholesale freight houses at the Savyolovo Rail Terminal and Windawa Rail Terminal (now Riga Rail Terminal); to the sugar plant at Silver Lane; to the 4th Mill, etc.

The Moscow Tram had delivered 169.08 million kg of freight in the first half of 1920 and fuel (firewood, coal, peat and fuel oil) constituted 70 percent of total weight. 110 freight trains were working in the spring of 1920 and the conversion of passenger tramcars into freight ones kept on going all the year. The intense use of tram for freight carriage made trams indispensable vehicle under the wartime conditions.

In spite of the wartime, the opening of spring and summer passenger traffic in March 1920 has been prepared. About 200 tramcars had been repaired by April 10 and the tram passenger traffic for seven routes was opened on April 20.

Moscow began to live under the new laws. The Moscow tram depots tried to comply with the laws. Starting from the May holidays of 1920, the tram trains had started to be used as agitation ones. It was one of the most important activities for young Soviet Russia. Agitation and propaganda were the essential state tasks. The agitation concerts in tramcars were given on all major squares of the city such as that near Alexander Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal), on the Presnenskaya Outpost Square (now Krasnopresnenskaya Outpost Square), near Bryansk Rail Terminal (now Kyiv Rail Terminal), on the Karl Liebknecht Square (now Serpukhov Square), near Monastery of Christ's Passions, on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square) and Taganka Square, etc.

The agitation tram trains began to run at the weekends. "The Communist Labour" ("Kommunistichesky Trud") newspaper wrote about the benefits from using municipal tram that way: _«The first experience of using tram platforms to conduct movable agitation has underlined a great significance produced by a combination of oral political agitation and theatre performance with revolutionary agitation and political content.

Yesterday we saw that it was an excellent undertaking of the Art Subdivision supported by the Agitation Subdivision of the Moscow Committee of the Russian Communist Party that took the matter of artistic and political agitation into its hands which should be promoted using more "agitation trams" and involving notable party figures, performers and musicians into the movable agitation. The agitation trams gather a lot of spectators on the squares. A party propagandist on the tram platform is surrounded by many thousands of workers and city paupers. The huge audience is carefully listening to speakers under open skies and following their words. The actors who give their shows on "movable stage" meet grateful and attentive spectators.

The actors from the Revolutionary Satire Theatre under the direction of Comrade Razumny who gave their performance on the platforms of the agitation tram had experienced that yesterday.

The dressed sketches dedicated to the Polish invasion, attacks of Yudenich, Kolchak, Denikin, Revolutionary verses, the duet of Poland and Petliura, the humorous rhymes dedicated to the war and the latest news were a great success and the audience rewarded the actors with a storm of applause»._

The prominent party and government figures such as Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko, Lev Sosnovsky, Bakinsky etc. spoke from the agitation trams.

Many Muscovites considered the tram as a feature of live in their city. Vasily Lebedev-Kumach, the revolutionary poet, gave a nice epithet to tram: "It was flashing in blue". In fact many Muscovites remember a beautiful blue tramcar as a part of that disturbed time.

The agitation trams worked from time to time during the subsequent years of the Civil War. The last tour of the agitation trams included all major squares of the city and was conducted on May 1, 1922. The tradition was supported in the subsequent years. It was recollected whenever the city celebrated any remarkable events such as the First City Day in 1988, the 50th Anniversary of Victory in the Second World War etc.

Some recovery in the tram economy took place in spring and summer of 1920. Over 100 trams trains ran in the mid summer. However the number was highly insufficient. The overcrowding of the working tramcars reached 185% but no capital repair was possible till the end of the Civil War.

The Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) could not begin to solve the transport problems till 1921 when the situation both in the country and the city started to show some signs of improvement due to the NEP (New Economic Policy). But the military communism was reigning the country till late 1920. The tram payment for workers and office employees was abolished in September of 1920. Despite the passenger tram traffic was suspended in the city, the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) was forced to arrange the special passenger fixed route trains to deliver workers to/from their work during morning and evening peak hours.

The route tram traffic had become regular on weekdays since December 1, 1920. The workers and office employees, who submitted special certificates with visas of the City Railways Department issued under the list of the enterprises and institutions submitted to the Department Traffic Service, were entitled to use trams for free. There were eight lettered tram routes. The trams were mostly used by workers of major plants. 

777 passenger motor tramcars and 309 trailers were in the inventory in December of 1920. 571 motor tramcars and 298 trailers were idle. The tram services were in a sad state. No restoration of the city tram was possible without taking some drastic measures. The basic decision made by the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) was to start capital and other periodic maintenance of the tramcars at the Sokolniki Wagon-Repair Plant. It started working in December of 1920.

*1910s. Presnensky tram depot (now Krasnopresnenskoe tram depot):*








oldmos

*1919. Monument to the First Soviet Constitution (Statue of Liberty) on the Soviet Square (now Tver Square):*








Wikipedia


----------



## geometarkv

*From devastation to a new benchmark (1921-1922)*

The Civil War had not finished yet, when the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) took the decision to start recovery work for the Moscow Tram. In the mid-February 1921, the conference of tram network employees was held in Moscow. More than 150 representatives of tram enterprise were chosen to attend the conference. The conference declared and enthusiastically adopted the guidelines for the restoration of the tram sector. The appeal adopted by the conference ran as follows:

_«Rise to fight against tram devastation!
To all Moscow tram workers and employees!
Dear Comrades!

We, who you elected representatives of local committees, tariffs-and-rates commissions, and other technical staff, communist cells and the trade union, convened by the Moscow Council Presidium to discuss all the necessary measures to be taken for the most rapid restoration of the tram, have stated that the situation is rather grave. Of the total amount of 802 motor tramcars, 320 trailers, on the go there are: 180 motor tramcars, 45 trailers and 110 cargo platforms. However, the said negligibly small amount of tramcars fails to be in satisfactory condition: it was long ago that they underwent complete overhaul, and they are kept operational owing to insignificant day-to-day repairs. Meanwhile, extremely hard transport circumstances in Moscow compel us to pay more and more attention to the use of tramcars to transport fuel, foodstuffs and other cargoes.

Having started to transport firewood for power stations in small amounts last year, trams now transport up to 49 million kg of cargo per month. We appreciate that under the present hard conditions we have been able to perform such a great amount of work, having facilitated fuel and foodstuffs delivery from railway stations and warehouses to working areas of consumption.

On the other hand, we should mention that Moscow workers find themselves in tough conditions as there is no passenger traffic. Hard housing conditions prevent plants and factories from lodging their workers in living quarters nearby. In addition to that, the best houses are situated in the centre of the city far from plants and factories. Our Comrades, Moscow workers, have to travel a long way round the city every day, and thus they weaken their strength and energy that should be aimed at manufacturing.

The small amount of tramcars we have produced fails to meet the demands. We must transport up to 300.000 workers and for that purpose we should manufacture up to 200 tramcars per a tram route.

We have thoroughly discussed the aforesaid matters and resolved unanimously that the said amount of tramcars, with some effort, could be produced by the summer, along with the development of freight traffic. We have adopted a number of steps aimed at tramcar restoration, and in the first place they include the necessity to immediately start capital repairs of tramcars. For that purpose, we plan to expand capital repairs at the Sokolniki Plant to the amount of 50 tramcars; orders for tramcar repairs amounting to 100 tramcars have been given to the Mytishchi, Kolomna, Tver and other plants.

At the same time we have stated the necessity to repair electrical equipment and air brakes. Part of the aforesaid equipment has been transferred to "Dynamo" Plant. Having adopted the production programme for 1921, our meeting have put forward a number of measures to improve materials and fuel supply of stocks and repair shops and to improve workers' living conditions.

Regrettable phenomena in this sphere should be noted as well. Cases of electric bulbs loss in the tramcars, cutting off straps and wires, etc. are frequent with us. Such attitude to national property should not be allowed. We believe that workers themselves will take measures against those irresponsible people who discredit the revolutionary environment of tram network employees.

We call on You to do your best to fulfill the scheduled programme. Our work is important for all workers, the whole population of Moscow. We must restore transport within the shortest period of time under the circumstances of serious devastation»._

The aforesaid appeal was published in the newspaper "The Communist Labour" ("Kommunistichesky Trud") on February 19, 1921.

Constructive labour was initiated and Moscow tram network workers started to actively work at the restoration of their disrupted industry. There is no doubt that the "New Economic Policy" (NEP) implemented by the state facilitated the process.

In the spring of 1921, the Sokolniki Wagon-Repair Plant and workshops of Miusy tram depot started to perform complete overhaul of tramcars. The current repairs of tramcars were carried out in the workshops of Miusy, Presnensky, Zamoskvoretsky, New Falconers and Bukharin tram depots.

In 1921, manufacture of switches and frogs was set up on the basis of Kropotovsky track maintenance service repair shops (the former Andreyevsky horsecar depot), which further on started to produce thermite for welding of rail joints. As the tram development progressed, these repair shops were transformed to Thermite-and-Switch Plant that serviced not only the Moscow Tram. Mytishchi Plant near Moscow, Kolomna Plant and the Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod ("Gomza" group of plants) started to completely overhaul tram cars according to the order of Moscow. Electrical equipment was sent as a package for overhaul repairs to "Dynamo" Plant in Moscow.

In April 1921, tramcars started to operate along 9 routes in the city. There was still no tram fare for workers and employees. But the time of NEP (New Economic Policy) arrived and all over Moscow people started to discuss commercialization of tram traffic. Workers and employees could use the tram free of charge during the rush hours only, from 7:00 am to 10:00 am. and from 5:00 pm to 7:00 pm. At other times tram fare had to be paid. Other Moscow citizens had to pay fare to use the tram.

The transfer from the age of "military communism" and rationing system resulted in recovery of the city economy, plants and factories started to work; trams became an indispensable part of the city life. Proceeds from tram fare charged from a small part of the citizens who did not enjoy free pass were used to increase salaries of the main categories of workers. Efficiency salaries were introduced in tram depots. The said measures created incentives for tram network regular workers to return to tram enterprises and facilitated the recovery of tram traffic in the city at the pre-war level.

This is how vividly one of the regular workers of the Moscow tram network E. Eismond, who worked in the electrical transport network in Moscow from 1909 to 1946, describes those times in his reminiscences: _«Having returned after the war, I faced total devastation in my New Falconers tram depot: the whole depot looked as a graveyard of tramcars, and only 30-32 tramcars were used along the lines, but those were not suitable for operation from the point of view of their operating conditions as the tramcars had no safety nets, had only one buffer, had broken windows, broken steps, etc.; the staff of employees was so numerous but all of them did nothing. The Chiefs were afraid to say that work must be performed, for they would be immediately dismissed as exploiters. Middle staff (foremen) behaved as loudmouths as well, etc.

So I presented myself before the management, they were glad: a fresh person arrived and might be helpful. I went to the workers department that is local labour committee, which, as it turned out, admitted front-line soldiers at the general meeting of workers. So the meeting started and the candidacies of front-line soldiers and mine as well were discussed. After I have told them about myself, and having listened to my detailed story about my work in Miusy tram depot, in Uvarov tram depot, and in New Falconers tram depot as a foreman, they asked me to go out of the hall. The discussion started. They voted for or against my being a foreman. I heard many people say that they were for that. But there were those who were against. They said: "He is very strict, he won't suit us". But the majority of people voted for. That is how I was hired for the second time during the revolutionary period.

I started to work; I got acquainted with the state of affairs and the workers. I noticed that a team of workers did not do anything except sitting and telling fairy tales and other teams did the same. I walked around to inspect what faults the tramcars had. By the end of the day, the team leaders handed in papers to specify what had been done during the day. Much had been written, but the inspection revealed that almost nothing had been done, and if something had been done, it had been done carelessly, with flaws.

I watched the situation during a week and came to a conclusion that the style of work should be changed, for what existed was total nonsense. However, every evening there was a discussion: Bolsheviks proved their point of view, Mensheviks and Socialists-Revolutionaries proved their point of view, and nobody worked. Some measures should be undertaken: there are fewer and fewer tramcars operating along the lines, and the tram graveyard in the tram depot was getting larger and larger.

Then I met the former electrician of the Uvarov tram depot Timofey Kamenkov. He became a prominent employee and said that only piece-rate system could be helpful under the circumstances. After the conversation I thought: neck or nothing. We would introduce the piece-rate system at our depot ourselves. I had previously talked to some clever people (foremen and team leaders), and mentioned the harmfulness of the situation. After the Revolution we became the owners but ruined production. Of all 500 tramcars only 30 or 40 operated along the lines and those were "cripple".

So we decided to make a job list for all idle tramcars, and in the course of repair to preliminary estimate every part of work; and what cannot be immediately assessed should be estimated according to the agreement after the work is completed. The procedure to accept the tramcars after repairs was changed as well: now the repaired tramcar was accepted as a package by the acceptance committee and only after the acceptance procedure the documents for payment of the work were executed.

In this way we introduced piecework pay in relation to all the jobs, and in a year or two the Tram Department realized that piecework pay facilitated the growth and established a group of rate-setters. They inspected the commonest types of work and fixed the rates. It should be noted that there occurred a number of unpleasant things, but as they say, the time had its effect. So it happened this way. Those who had shouted at the meetings that it was important for them that the Revolution should exist, and production was a minor question had gradually become cleverer, for among the workers there were those who took a sober view of things, that is those who understood that if production stagnated, the Revolution would not benefit, as the revolution itself would not give anything without production.

As the piecework pay was introduced in relation to all types of work, the output of operating tramcars started to grow at a very quick rate, and the quality improved»._

Nowadays, after many years had passed, after Muscovites had lived through "perestroika" and "transition to new economy", the aforesaid words seem to be most up-to-date.

The process that had started in October 1921, when all the divisions of the Moscow tram network were transferred to commercial self-repayment system, made it possible to significantly increase the number of employees in the Moscow Tram, in 1922 there were already more than 10.000 employees.

The output of passenger tramcars was rapidly growing. In March 1922, the output of passenger tramcars to operate along the lines amounted 61, and in December it was already 265 tramcars.

Starting from January 1, 1922, free tickets were no longer given to workers and employees. The amounts allocated by the enterprises for free transportation of workers and employees were included in their salaries, and since that time all passengers started to pay fees for the use of the city transport, if we do not take into consideration the present situation when there are more than 50 categories of persons entitled to a benefit and using the city transport free of charge.

In February 1922, tram passenger traffic existed along 13 tram routes, and it was already regular and of constant nature. Starting from the mid-1921, the freight traffic lessened as tram freight rates were rather high and the reviving industry started to actively use the emerging independent automobile transport. The sign of reviving trams was their permanent work along the tramlines, there was need for tram traffic at night. Starting from April 1922, night tram traffic was resumed. For the first time after a few years of standing idle, in the autumn of 1921, the repairs of the tram track was started; and in the spring and summer of 1922, rails along more than 9.6 km of the tram track were replaced.

In the spring of 1922, traffic at pre-war networks was actively revived: to Mary's Grove, to Kaluga Outpost Square (now Gagarin Square), to Sparrow Hills, along the whole Garden Ring, to Dorogomilovo outskirt. The transport situation in the city was tense owing to the growth of industry and revitalization of enterprise construction. For the first time during so many hard years, the city found strength and resources to start construction and electrification of the number of tramlines. In the summer of 1922, the line of steam-driven tram from Butyrskaya Outpost to area of Petrovsko-Razumovskoe was electrified, the line from Petrovsky Palace to Vsekhsvyatskoye village (modern Sokol cooperative settlement) was built. Those were the first passenger tramlines built after the Revolution and the Civil War. They marked a new stage in the life of the Moscow Tram – a new benchmark: the stage of formation and transformation of trams to the main passenger transport in the capital.

Recurrent repairs of tramcars was organized in tram depots, during 1922, Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) carried out complete overhaul of 40 motor tramcars and 4 trailers. The general atmosphere in the country facilitated development of the tram network in the city. The city economy started to be managed by experts.

Engineers returned to their posts. In September 1922, engineer Alexander Gerbko, who graduated from St. Petersburg Polytechnic Institute, was appointed to the post of the City Railway Manager, in pre-Revolutionary times he was the head of New Falconers tram depot and Zamoskvoretsky tram depot. After the war, skilled experts returned to tram depots, to SVARZ plant to the Traffic and Current Service. It helped a lot to solve the emerging tasks.

Undoubtedly, one of the crucial factors making it possible to improve the transport situation was the decision of the city authorities to increase 1.5 times the salary of the tram employees. The importance of tram employees' work for solution of the city social problems was appreciated by new city authorities.

New names of tram depots appeared during the aforesaid post-war times.

Starting from August 1921, New Falconers (Sokolniki) tram depot got the name of doctor-pediatrician Ivan Rusakov (1877-1921) – participant in the October Revolution of 1917 and one of the leaders of Sokolniki organization of the Bolshevik Party. He was killed on March 18, 1921 during suppression of the Kronstadt Rebellion and was buried on the Red Square in the Kremlin Wall Necropolis.

In November 1922, Uvarov tram depot got the name of the former locksmith of this tram depot Ivan Artamonov (1899-1918) – participant of October fights of 1917 in Moscow. He was killed in action during Civil War.

Starting from September 1923, Zamoskvoretsky tram depot was named after Pyotr Apakov (1887-1919), the former tram driver of this tram depot, the one who arranged a famous strike of tram network employees in 1915, participant of October fights of 1917 in Moscow, who perished during implementation of surplus-appropriation system in the Saratov Governorate.

In November 1925, Miusy tram depot was named after Pyotr Shchepetilnikov (1880-1909), the former locksmith of this tram depot, participant of Moscow Uprising of December 1905, organizer of tram network strikes.

In Moscow, the year when the Civil War was over marked almost complete restoration of the Moscow tram network, passenger and freight traffic occurred almost along the whole pre-war network, the length of the tram network increased. However, the output of tramcars had not yet achieved the pre-war level; passenger traffic showing was a little more than half of the pre-war one.

At the same time, the quality of service left much to be desired. At that time, the newspapers continued to stress: _«The tram traffic emerged along with tram scandals... overloaded tramcars languish, tramcars are battered, the railway bed, rails, switches are being destroyed; "Hanging men" spoil buffers, break off grids, the tramcars are crowded, people jam into the tram while boarding, there are lots of rowdies and thieves.

And what is important - our tramcars are a kind of exhibition displaying how national property should be destroyed, how thriftless we are in the fourth year of the Soviet government and how the economy should not be managed. Red Moscow demonstrates extreme outrage to every visitor and to its citizens...»_ ("The Communist Labour" newspaper of May 28, 1921).

Therefore, there were a lot of problems to be faced by the capital tram network, and the numerous Moscow tram network personnel had to solve them.

During the long five years, which comprised the whole historical era - two Revolutions, the Civil War, post-war devastation, commencement of the NEP - Moscow Tram lived through hard times and withstood the test of time, they proved to be demanded by the people, and they helped the people to overcome hardships in their own way.

*Moscow tramcars in the episodes from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet). The song "Moscow" (1995) performed by Russian rock band "Mongol Shuudan". Its music was written by lead singer of band Valery Skoroded on the lyrics of great Russian poet Sergey Yesenin (1895-1925):* 





*Sergey Yesenin - "Yes! It's settled!" (1922)*

_Yes! It's settled! Now and for ever
I have left my dear old plain.
And the winged leaves of poplars will never
Ring and rustle above me again.

Our house will sag in my absence,
And my dog died a long time ago.
Me, I'll die without compassions
In the crooked streets of Moscow, I know.

I admire this city of elm-trees
With decrepit buildings and homes.
Golden somnolent Asian entities
Are reposing on temple domes.

When the moonlight at night, dissipated,
Shines like hell in the dark sky of blue!
I walk down the alley, dejected,
To the pub for a drink, maybe, two.

It's a sinister den, а harsh and roaring,
But in spite of it, all through the night
I read poems for girls that go whoring
And carouse with thieves with delight.

Though I talk, all I say is quite а pointless,
With my heart pulsating so fast:
Just like you, I am totally worthless,
And I cannot re-enter the past.

Our house will sag in my absence,
And my dog died a long time ago.
I am fated to die with a compassions
In the crooked streets of Moscow, I know._

*June 1922. Last trip of the steam-driven tram in Moscow. Solemn farewell near 5th Corps ("Farm") of the Moscow Agricultural Academy. Petrovskaya Line of steam-driven tram was fully electrified on July 1, 1922. It was last non-electrified tramline in Moscow:*








msk-timiriaz

*The scheme of tram network in February 1922. Bold lines - operating tramlines; dashed lines - tramlines, operation on which was not resumed; blue arrows - Petrovskaya Line of steam-driven tram:*








Click to enlarge

*The scheme of tram network on December 1, 1922. Bold lines - operating tramlines; dashed lines - tramlines, operation on which was not resumed:*








Click to enlarge


----------



## geometarkv

*Main transport in the Soviet capital (1923-1934)*

Termination of the Civil War, implementation of the "New Economic Policy" (NEP), other stabilization measures undertaken by the new authorities required solution of the tasks related to the public transport in Moscow. "Golden loan" shares were issued by the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) to develop the city economy. The shares were acquired by almost all the employees of the Moscow Tram. It was decided to use the funds received from the sale of shares to extend the tramlines, to repair idle tramcars, to buy new tramcars, to purchase equipment for tramcars, overhead contact system and substations.

The programme of construction of new tramlines was adopted at the plenary session of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) on February 20, 1923. It mostly included laying of tramlines in the direction of Moscow suburbs: Rostokino, Chesmenka (present-day Tekstilshchiki District), Vladykino, Lefortovo, Vladmirsky community. The adopted programme of construction was meant for several years. Construction of new tramlines started in the spring of 1923. The work started from the construction of the tramline in Ostankino and the second track of the tramline to area of Petrovsko-Razumovskoe. In the summer of the same year, construction of Rogozhskaya tramline was started (from the Kursk Rail Terminal through Rogozhskaya Outpost Square to Humpbacked Bridge at Enthusiasts Highway).

In July 1923, inauguration ceremony for the new tramline leading to Ostankino settlement was held. It was very significant for the new Soviet government, as for the first time after a long break a new passenger tramline was put to operation. It was the evidence of government's strength and its efficient activity. It was at that time that the famous phrase was pronounced by "All-Russian headman" Mikhail Kalinin: *"If trams operate in the city, it means that there is Soviet government in the city".* That was why the inauguration of the aforesaid tramline was attended by Chairman of the Executive Committee of the Moscow Council Lev Kamenev and Chairman of the Moscow Communal Services Fyodor Lavrov.

The building season that started in 1923, resulted in putting into operation, during 1923, of 6 new tramlines with the total length of 37.2 km. Those included: Ostankino tramline, Rogozhskaya tramline, second tracks of tramlines to the areas of Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo and Petrovsko-Razumovskoe, Khamovniki tramline (from "Goznak" Plant to Khamovniki Embankment, now Frunze Embankment), Lefortovo tramline (from Razgulyay Square to Sinichka Pond), October tramline (from Petrovsko-Razumovskoe to Mikhalkovo), Cherkizovskaya tramline (from Transfiguration Outpost Square, now Transfiguration Square to Progonnaya Street). Moscow has not seen such expansion of tram network since 1912.

Meanwhile, Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) and "Gomza" group of plants enlarged the scope of overall reconditioning for the tramcars. And though "tram graveyard" had not been eliminated yet and some tram depots were idle, 75 motor tramcars underwent such repairs in 1923. Besides, SVARZ carried out recurrent repairs of tramcars. But it was still insufficient, and for that reason the Executive Committee of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) decided to reconstruct SVARZ Plant and thus to provide for annual repairs of 1300 units of the rolling stock.

New tramlines were being built, and for that reason old tramcars had to be replaced and the number of rolling stock had to be increased. In the spring of 1924, the City Railways Department placed orders with "Gomza" plants to manufacture 60 BF two-axle motor tramcars and 15 four-axle motor tramcars for suburban lines. BF two-axle tramcars started to arrive in Moscow at the end of 1925, and KM four-axle tramcars appeared at the end of 1926.

Revival of all the spheres of diversified tram network is characteristic of the first post-war year 1923. During the year, rails were changed along the tracks of 30.3 km long; thermit welding of rail joints was mastered: 2325 joints were industrially thermit-welded; 196 pairs of tram switches and 362 frogs were laid again.

New station-pavilions were built near the Smolensk Market, on the Taganka Square and Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square), near Peasant Outpost Square and Ilyich Outpost Square, that was now the name of Rogozhskaya Outpost Square. Such term as "hostel" for workers appeared for the first time in the system of the city railways, two hostels were built: in Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo and Petrovsko-Razumovskoe. As the tram network developed, it became necessary to design a network of turnover rings. Thus, in 1924, turnover rings were constructed in Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo, on the Lenin Hills (now Sparrow Hills), at Lenin Settlement Street (former Simon Settlement Street).

During the building season in 1925, 4 tramlines were layed and tram traffic was started along them: Izmaylovo tramline (from Semyonovskaya Square to Izmaylovo menagerie); Lenin tramline (from Saratov Square, now Pavelets Square to AMO plant, now ZIL automotive plant); Vladimir tramline (from Humpbacked Bridge along Enthusiasts Highway to Dangauer settlement); Danilovskaya tramline (from Danilovskaya textile manufacture along Warsaw Highway through village of Lower Kotly to Upper Kotly village).

In November 1925, Kolomna Plant completed the Moscow order and delivered 10 BF two-axle motor tramcars. Their structure differed little from pre-Revolutionary tramcars of "F"-series. They also had uniaxial bogies of Becker system. However, the tramcar saloon did not have a roof "lantern" (small superstructure with low window glass on both sides) and was equipped with two roof fans. That's why it was called "*BF*" ("*B*es*f*onarny", what means "Without lantern").

Moscow, as well as the whole of Russia, started life afresh. And so did the tram employees. By the next anniversary of the October Revolution in November 1925, restoration of Ryazan tram depot at New Ryazan Street was completed. This tram depot was abandoned in 1918, and after 7 years, on November 7, 1925, tramcar "graveyard" was eliminated, tramcars were repaired and started to operate along the tramlines.

Presents on the occasion of the anniversary of October Revolution will become a good tradition. For that reason another present should be noted: in the Apakov tram depot (the former Zamoskvoretsky tram depot) - locker-rooms with showers and bath, recreation rooms were opened for workers.

A developed network of tramlines operated in Moscow. During financial year of 1924/1925, Moscow trams transported 393.7 million passengers, having thus achieved the highest pre-Revolutionary level (1916). The hardest years could have been reckoned past, but the city had considerably grown, and service could not have been further improved without increasing the rolling stock and putting it into operation. Venomous "tram" true stories by Ilya Ilf and Yevgeny Petrov, Mikhail Zoshchenko refer to that period of time. 

The following is the description by Ilya Ilf and Yevgeny Petrov of a tram ride in Moscow at those times: _«...There are, 28 seats in the tramcar, six seats are at the back platform, speaking to the driver is prohibited, go ahead, it is spacious there - that is, consequently, 245 people in various fanciful positions...»_ 

The people are totally different: _«...Look at this one in a smart sweatshirt, the one, who is reading "Rabis" magazine. Or here is a house-painter with a brush wrapped in a newspaper? And here are 2 girls frightened by pushing and elbowing men and women? And men and women, who have already started their usual quarrel about who wears a hat, who is a "fool" and who is "a fool himself/herself"?...»_ 

A tram quarrels is a usual topic of satiric stories of those times. In the famous satirical novel "The Little Golden Calf" (1931) Ilya Ilf and Yevgeny Petrov write: _«An old woman eager for revenge started quarrel early in the morning when people went in crowded tramcars to their places of work.

All the passengers of the tramcar were gradually involved in the quarrel, including those who appeared there half an hour after it had all started. The wicked old lady had left the tram long time ago, and nobody could say what the reason for the quarrel was, but people were still shouting and exchanged abuse, and more new people got involved in the quarrel. It continued like this till late at night»._

At those times tramcars were overcrowded, especially during the rush hours. Ilya Ilf and Yevgeny Petrov describe the situation as follows: _«Tramcars are fiercely attacked. People waiting in a queue for the tram are on the warpath. And the only reason for the tramcars to remain intact is the miracle. Moscow Tram cannot provide service for all who need it, but it still operate. Tramcars are overloaded to the utmost, so that windows get broken; producing enormous noise tramcars drop off passengers near huge buildings..., institutions which directing the work and life of the country»._ And more: _«...300 people forced to embrace one another go by tram on business. For sure, they exchange remarks, shout something from their places; moans and groans are heard everywhere, and, finally, you can hear the desperate voice of the conductor, who suddenly started to produce poems: "Go, citizens, ahead, stand between the benches»._

The formidable tram conductor is the character of lots of satiric stories of those times, for example Seryoga (Sergey) Vlasov – conductor from the story by Mikhail Zoshchenko "You should have no relatives", he forces his own uncle Timofey Vasilyevich pay the tram fare of 10 kopecks (0.10 rubles) for travelling two stations. Instead of saying goodbye Timofey Vasilyevich promises to shoot Serega for "forcing his relative pay 10 earned kopecks".

Trams became an indispensable part of Moscow life. Mikhail Bulgakov, who wrote serious books, could not pass without depicting peculiarities of Moscow at those times. In his greatest mystical novel "Master and Margarita" (1929-1940), he describes the conductor, when cat Behemoth tries to enter a tramcar, a famous Moscow "Annushka" ("Annie"):_«...Ivan focused his attention on the cat and saw this strange cat go up to the footboard of an "A" tram waiting at a stop, brazenly elbow aside a woman, who screamed, grab hold of the handrail, and even make an attempt to shove a 10-kopecks coin into the conductress's hand through the window, opened on account of the stuffiness. Ivan was so struck by the cat's behavior that he froze motionless by the grocery store on the corner, and here he was struck for a second time, but much more strongly, by the woman-conductor's behavior. As soon as the woman-conductor has seen the cat trying to get on the tramcar, she started to shout, being in a frenzy of rage: "Cats are not allowed! Passengers with cats are not allowed!! Shoo! Get out, or I'll call the police!!!" Neither the woman-conductor nor the passengers were surprised by the heart of the matter: not just the cat trying to get on the tramcar, but the fact that he was going to pay!»_ 

The vast digression was required to show that Moscow Tram could not survive further without new tramcars. And such a decision was taken. In the spring 1926, it was decided that new tramlines could be built only after there would be a sufficient amount of tramcars. Industry started to complete the orders of 1924-1925, and within three years, by November 1927, Moscow received 165 BF tramcars and 2 KM four-axle tramcars delivered by Kolomna Plant.

The first *KM* (*K*olomna *M*otor Tramcar) experimental tramcars arrived in December 1926 and in March 1927. They had 4 engines with the capacity of 30 kW each, which made it possible to pick up the maximum speed of 45 km/hour at the straight flat parts of the route. There were 38 seats; entrance platforms could hold 12 standing passengers. The platforms were glazed on all sides, and the saloon had 12 side windows. Double-wing doors of the tramcar were shut by the driver or by the conductor. The engines of the said tramcars were made at "Dynamo" Plant in Moscow.

As the task to increase the amount of tramcars in the tram depots had been fulfilled, the tram network could be further developed. Perhaps, for the first time during the Soviet years, in April 1927, the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) adopted a task plan for the development of the tram network in the city according to the following order: at first it was planned to build 55.1 km of new tramlines before 1930, secondly it was planned to build 133.4 km of new tramlines before 1938. More than half of the tramlines planned at those times was built.

The first built planned line was the tramline from Abelman Outpost Square to New Horse Square along Greater Kalitniki Street. Tram traffic along the said route was started on the 10th anniversary of the October Revolution of 1917. The first stage of construction of new tram depot at Greater Kalitniki Street was completed at the same time, and it got the name of the October tram depot. Now there were 8 tram depots in Moscow, they provided passenger traffic, and among them there was a freight tram depot.

The inauguration ceremony of the new tram depot was attended by Chairman of the Executive Committee of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) Konstantin Ukhanov, Head of the Communal Services Department Fyodor Lavrov, Director of the Moscow Tram A. Butusov.

In 1927, the reconstruction of the Rusakov tram depot and Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) were started as well, Kropotovsky repair shops of the track maintenance service were converted to Thermite-and-Switch Plant, and second stage of the construction of the October tram depot was continued. Consequently, production basis of the Moscow Tram was improved and extended. The tram was the main kind of the urban public transport.

The average speed of tramcars was 13.6 km/h. In the summer and in the autumn of 1928, the Rusakov tram depot started to receive new four-axle tramcars. Starting from October 1928, there were 5 new high-capacity snowplows manufactured in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg) at the "Red Putilovite" Plant (now Kirov Plant) by order of Moscow. In the autumn 1928, work was conducted to enhance the capacity of the existing substations: Philistine, Lubyanka, Red Pond and Falconers traction substations. A new substation was built in Vsekhsvyatskoye village (near present-day Metro station "Aeroport"), and for the first time two mercury-arc rectifiers were purchased abroad for the substation. At the beginning of 1929, there were 10 traction substations in Moscow.

By the commencement of 1929, along with the development of production and revival of the city life, the working time of the Moscow Tram were prolonged up to 1:30 am. That norm is used until now and is the sign of the active city life.

The city growth, the development of production and transport set unusual tasks for the city authorities. On the one hand, the problem of transporting citizens had to be solved, and on the other hand it was necessary to solve the problems related to rational arrangement of traffic along the city routes. The striking example of difficulty in talking consistent decisions is that the tram traffic along Tver Street from Passions Square (now Pushkin Square) to Triumphal Square was ceased. In the summer of 1929, there was a need in complete overhaul of the tram track along the said route, but in the course of the repairs it was resolved to cease the tram traffic along the route.

The traffic was ceased along the route due to the problem of the city traffic arrangement at Tver Street. The problem revealed another problem: the developing city needed other kinds of the urban public transport. Instead of trams, a great number of buses started to move along Tver Street; buses could not completely solve the problem of passenger traffic at the route, but they did not hinder street traffic. Tver Street was the first occasion of the implementation of the new policy by the city authorities to solve the problem of the public transport in Moscow and to replace the tram by other kinds of transport.

At the same time, to improve the conditions of the automobile traffic, the tram tracks and the tram traffic were shifted in the centre of the city at Kitay Driveway (now Kitay-Gorod Driveway), at the Sukharev Square.

Another reason for removal of the tram track in the city was the desire to preserve the historical centre of the city or to change the function of the central squares and streets. Moscow was the capital of the state, and Red Square became its symbol. In 1924-1930 Lenin's Mausoleum was built there. For that reason, the tramline was removed from the Red Square; the tram tracks were preserved only from the side of St. Barbara Street. It was the second "tram sacrifice" in the centre of Moscow, and simultaneously the tram traffic started to penetrate further on, to the suburbs of the city, where it was required.

Reconstruction of the central tramlines required railing along parallel directions. Thus, at the end of 1929 and at the beginning of 1930, tram tracks appeared at St. Barbara Street, Salt Street, Vorontsovo Field Street, Podkolokolny Lane, Vagankovo overpass, Grokholsky Lane and in other places. At the same time, there appeared tramline leading to Vladimirsky community along Enthusiasts Highway, Fili tramline, tramlines to Lower Kotly village and to "Ugreshskaya" railway station.

Thus, the history stipulated the development of the tram network for a long time: removal of tramlines from some places, and simultaneous construction of tramlines at other places in new directions.

As the tramlines grew and the traffic volume enlarged, it became necessary to expand the basis and increase the rolling stock. At last, the industry completed the orders of the Moscow tram employees. BF and KM tramcars arrived in Moscow. Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) and Mytishchi Plant near Moscow started to manufacture trailers of "*S*" ("*S*okolniki type") and "*М*" ("*M*oscow type") series. It was required to produce the aforesaid trailers as passenger traffic had considerably grown. At the beginning of 1931, three-car tram trains started to operate in Moscow.

By the beginning of 1931, there were more than 355 new BF two-axle tramcars and 95 KM four-axle tramcars in Moscow.

As the output of tramcars had grown and the network of tram routes had been developed, it was necessary to extend the network of traction substations. October and Lenin traction substations were launched to provide service to the districts along Leningrad Highway (now Leningrad Avenue); to the districts of Mikhalkovo, Mary's Grove, Lenin Settlement (the former Rogozhskaya Settlement) and in the district of АМО plant (now ZIL automotive plant). Other traction substations were reconstructed. During that period, work was conducted to enlarge and reconstruct the existing tram depots. Two tram sheds, workshops, storerooms and service premises were added to the main building, the range of tram tracks was extended in the Rusakov tram depot; reconstruction of the Apakov tram depot was started, workshops and other sites were put into operation in the October tram depot. The bricks that remained from the destroyed Cathedral of Christ the Saviour were intensely supplied to Krasnopresnensky tram depot and were used to build workshops that were added to the main building and included tool shop, joiner's shop, blacksmith shop, turnery, workshop for babbiting of outer thrust bearing, body shop.

Transport enterprise structure was improved. In 1927, the post of Director was introduced instead of the post of the Head of Tram Depot. Tram depots became independent enterprises.

In 1930, an experiment was conducted to combine the performance effort of two tram depots: the Shchepetilnikov and Krasnoprsnensky. It turned out that combining effort was not efficient; it resulted in the decline in the work quality and decrease in the main showing. In a year, merging of tram depots was recognized inefficient and was not applied any longer.

By 1930, mass unemployment was eliminated in Moscow; there was a need in qualified employees in tram enterprises, the employees who were able to operate complicated equipment of tramcars, tram tracks and energy supplying devices. To meet the demands, Technical School for Workers (RTSh) and Industrial-and-Technical Courses (PTK) were arranged within the system of Moscow City Railways Trust, which was now the name of the Moscow Tram.

The Technical School for Workers envisaged the improvement of general education and technical education in the sphere of tramcar structure, devices and equipment. Industrial-and-Technical Courses provided only advanced technical training. Engineering and technical personnel of the Moscow Tram was involved in the work of the Technical School for Workers and Industrial-and-Technical Courses as teachers.

Thus, the prototype of the Production and Training Center was created. The improved repairs technology of tramcars and equipment, the required provision of traffic and safety and accident prevention in the course of work performance resulted in the necessity to raise the level and skills of technical management, and in 1931, posts of Chief Engineers were established in the tram depots and Trust Services of MGZhD (Moscow City Railways).

The year 1931 is one of the most dramatic in the history of the Moscow Tram. Firstly, due to the fact that during that year the issue of the work of capital tram was considered thrice at the highest level: on February 23 at the meeting of the Moscow City Soviet and the Moscow Regional Soviet, in May and November at the meetings of the State Committee VKP (b) (All-Union Communist Party of Bolsheviks). Secondly, just during one year two enactments were adopted to eliminate the "break" of the Moscow Tram. Unfortunately, not all of the measures that had been planned were implemented, but the very fact that the performance of the Moscow Tram was discussed at the Plenary Session of the Central Committee of the All-Union Communist Party (of Bolsheviks) in 1931 is very important.

Here is the assessment of the Moscow Tram performance given in the report made by Lazar Kaganovitch, who was the First Secretary of the MC VCP (b) (Moscow Committee of the All-Union Communist Party (of Bolsheviks)) at that time: _«The work of the Moscow tram network is extremely intense... Until recently, tramcars were depersonalized: there could be up to 10 drivers operating one and the same tramcar. Nobody was in charge of the tramcar... Tram depots failed to work satisfactory. There was no self-financing scheme there... The Moscow Tram faced the task of reconstruction of its material and technical basis. The issue of making the tramcars more spacious and the issue of constructing two-storey tramcars should be considered right now.

This year we should start to resolutely extend the tram network in the suburbs. We adopted a resolution to expand tram tracks by 150 km within two years and to construct a new, third, ring road round Kamer Collegium Rampart. For that purpose three new bridges should be built over the Moscow-River... The tram and the bus cannot solve the transport problem, so the main solution to the present difficult situation shall be construction of the Metropolitan and insertion of railways running from the suburbs into the structure of the city»._ ("The Working Moscow" newspaper of June 4, 1931).

In accordance with the adopted resolutions, three-car tram trains operated along the most crowded routes of the tram network; centralized automatic switches were installed; tram road junctions were reconstructed at large squares: on the Dobrynin Square (now Serpukhov Square), Pipe Square, Peasant Outpost Square, Dzerzhinsky Square (now Lubyanka Square), Arbat Square; tram rails were changed on the most intense routes: Flower Boulevard, Gardeners Street, Vorontsov Street, Taganka Street, Bukharin Street (now Volochayevka Street) and Forest Street. In 1931, trams started to operate along the new tramlines: Shabolovka Street and Serpukhov Rampart Street; from Presnenskaya Outpost Square (now Krasnopresnenskaya Outpost Square) to Testov settlement; from Intercession Bridge (now Electricity Factory Bridge) through Popov Driveway and Rubtsov Lane to Falconers Outpost Square; along Fili Street and Red Barracks Street. That year the Moscow Tram received 350 new tramcars, all of them, except four, were trailers, as trailers helped to efficiently solve lots of city transport problems existing at that stage.

Resolutions of 1931 envisaged as well extension of the Apakov, Artamonov, Bukharin and October tram depots; construction of the new tram depot in the northern part of the city; construction of new traction substations near the Kursk Rail Terminal, at Kalyayev Street (now Dolgorukov Street), in the districts of Kolomenskoye and Fili. Part of the aforesaid work was fulfilled in 1931, in particular, reequipment of the Bukharin tram depot was completed, and it was enlarged to include 112 tramcars.

In November 1931, another tram depot was named after Bolshevik-revolutionary Nikolay Bauman (1873-1905) - Ryazan tram depot. Nikolay Bauman was a professional Russian revolutionary of the Bolshevik party. On October 31, 1905 he was beaten to death by the member of the reactionary Tsarist organization the "Black Hundred," a pogromist organization that specifically targeted, beat, and murdered Jews, during a revolutionary demonstration.

During the same year it was decided to expand freight transport. Even in November 1930, an independent group consisting of 22 freight cars was established, they were intensely used in summer to transport vegetables, firewood and construction materials. In the autumn 1931, 50 freight tram trains were made of 80 freight cars registered with different tram depots, and in March 1932, the specialized freight depot was established on the basis of the old electrical tram depot at Bashilov Street, where the majority of tram trains were placed. At the end of 1931, the inventory freight tram depot included 139 tramcars. Thus, it was possible to use freight tramcars to transport fuel, flour and bread, construction materials and soil. Tramcars were used in construction of the Metro, the Palace of the Soviets. Freight tramlines were constructed to lead to the objects: to bakery shops at Rampart Street and at Bovine Rampart Street: to the mill in Sokolniki District; to Gortop's warehouses; to "Svoboda" ("Freedom") and "Krasny Oktyabr" ("Red October") factories.

In 1931, the important arrangement to improve the Moscow Tram performance included qualification checks in respect of all tram drivers. Every tram driver got one of the three grades, or classes, as they are called now. The each grade corresponded to the level of the difficulty of route. The peculiarities of the route were taken into account: track profile, street traffic intensity, line capacity, etc. For the first time, strict internal rules for tram employees had been worked out and penalty time card was established for every driver. Having received three penalties, the tram driver was dismissed. The said rules were the prototype of the Railways Charter.

The tram network kept intensely growing during the aforesaid years and further on, during 1931-1934 about 100 km of tracks were put into operation: thus, in 1932 traffic was started along Ostapov Highway (now Volgograd Avenue) to the city slaughters, along Aviamotor Street, along St. Tryphon Street, from Sokol cooperative settlement to the Voykov Plant, along Rostokino line, along Izmaylov Rampart Street and Transfiguration Rampart Street, along Berezhkovskaya Embankment, along Rawhide locality, from Vorobyevka to "Mosfilm" studio; in 1933 – through Danilov Bridge along Lenin-Danilov line, along Koptevo line, along Lefort-Semyonovskaya line, along Sushchovsky Rampart Street to Butyrskaya Outpost, along 1st New Tikhvin Street (now Dvintsy Street), two-lane tram traffic was started over Crimean Bridge and Red Hills Bridge, from Lower Kotly to the settlement of the ZIS automobile plant (now ZIL automobile plant).

In 1932, after another structural reform, so-called "tram parks" in Moscow were called tram depots. Both terms were used for a long time as the tram employees got used to the new name for quite a long time. In St. Petersburg, for instance, "tram depots" were still called "tram parks". But it is not significant from the point of view of history. There was a demand in tram depots in Moscow. In 1933-1934, a new tram depot was built in Rostokino District. It was opened in August 1934 as a freight tram depot. The inventory of the freight tram depot at Bashilov Street was transferred there. At the end of 1933, reconstruction of the Apakov tram depot was completed. 

According to the previous plans of 1933-1934, to supply electric energy to new tramlines and to increase the intensity of traffic, new traction substations were put into operation, they were equipped with modern mercury-arc rectifiers: Dangauer substation, Kolomenskoye substation, Kursk substation, Izmaylovo substation, Kalyayev substation, Ostankino substation, Timiryazev substation, Fili substation. It allowed an almost 2.5 times increase in the capacity of all traction substations in Moscow, but in some districts of Moscow there still was deficit of electric supply for trams.

*Plan of Moscow (1925). Bold double lines - tramlines:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of lines of the urban transport in 1925. Red lines - tramlines, blue lines - bus routes; black lines - railways:*








Link

*The scheme of tram network in 1928 (including tramlines in the Central part of Moscow in details). Bold lines - passenger tramlines; llllllllllllllllllll - tramlines for cargo transportation:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*Plan of Moscow (second half of 1929). Red lines - tramlines, black lines - bus routes:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of tram network on October 16, 1931:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*Moscow tramcars in the episodes from the Soviet documentary film "Moscow" (1927, directors - Mikhail Kaufman and Ilya Kopalin). The musical suite "Time, Forward!" (1965) was written by great Russian composer Georgy Sviridov (1915-1998).*
*00:44 - 01:12. Moscow Ring Railway (now Moscow Little Ring Railway);
01:13 - 02:11. Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square) with Three Rail Terminals;
02:12 - 02:30. Red Gate Square;
02:31 - 02:52. Butcher Street;
02:53 - 03:01. Lubyanka Square;
03:02 - 03:21. Tver Outpost Square with Triumphal Gate;
03:22 - 03:38. Tver Street;
03:39 - 03:55. Passions Square (now Pushkin Square);
03:56 - 04:05. Old Crimean Bridge before total reconstruction of 1936-1938;
04:06 - 04:09. Moscow-River Bridge (now Greater Moscow-River Bridge) before total reconstruction of 1936-1937;
04:37 - 04:58. Red Square;
05:03 - 06:01. Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square) with Grand Theatre;
06:25 - 06:40. New tramlines in the Moscow suburbs;
06:50 - 06:58. Moss Street with Moscow State University:*





*1920s. F/N tram train in Moscow:*








Руслан Измайлов

*Two-axle trailer №1359 (constructed in 1914 at Bryansk Plant), tram route №34:*








leha71

*1922-1925. Tramline at Greater Tula Street:*








oldmos

*1925, Enthusiasts Highway. The mounting works at new tramline to Dangauer settlement:*








oldmos

*1925, Enthusiasts Highway. The straightening of track at new tramline to Dangauer settlement:*








oldmos

*1925, Enthusiasts Highway. The construction of new tramline to Dangauer settlement:*








oldmos

*1925, Enthusiasts Highway. The construction of new tramline to Dangauer settlement:*








oldmos

*1925-1935. New tramline in Dangauer settlement:*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет


----------



## geometarkv

*1925, Izmaylov Highway. The construction of turnover ring of new Izmaylovo tramline:*








oldmos

*1925. The construction of tram switch at new Izmaylovo tramline:*








oldmos

*1925. The construction of new Izmaylovo tramline:*








oldmos

*1925, Izmaylov Highway. The installation of contact network of new Izmaylovo tramline:*








oldmos

*1925, Izmaylov Highway. The mounting of overhead line for new Izmaylovo tramline:*








oldmos

*August 16, 1925. The opening of new Izmaylovo tramline. "F" tramcars of Kolomna Plant - №320 (constructed in 1909) and №767 (constructed in 1912):*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1925, village of Lower Kotly near Catoire Highway (now Upland Street). The construction of new Danilovskaya tramline through village:*








oldmos

*1925, village of Lower Kotly. The laying of rails at Danilovskaya tramline:*








oldmos

*1925-1935, village of Lower Kotly. Danilovskaya tramline beyond Catoire Highway (now Upland Street):*








oldmos

*1925. The construction of new tramline:*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1925. "F" tramcar №334 (constructed in 1909 at Kolomna Plant) at Shcherbakov Street, tram route №14:*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1925, tramline at St. Lazarus Rampart Street (now Sushchovsky Rampart Street). The pavilion of tram stop "Mary's Grove":*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*Moscow tramcars in the episodes from the Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929). The great director of this film Dziga Vertov (born David Kaufman) was the elder brother of filmmaker Mikhail Kaufman - the director of documentary film "Moscow" (1927) and chief operator of documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929). The song "Moskau" (2004) performed by German industrial metal band "Rammstein". In October 2010 US magazine "Entertainment Weekly" included "Man with a Movie Camera" into list of 12 Documentaries That Changed the World:*





*1924, "F" tramcar №237 (constructed in 1908 at Kolomna Plant), tram route "A" ("Annie"). The frame from Soviet comedy film "The Cigarette Girl of Mosselprom" (1924, director - Yuri Zhelyabuzhsky):*








leha71

*1926, "F" tramcar №639 (constructed in 1910 at Kolomna Plant), tram route №5. The frame from Soviet drama film "The Prostitute" also known as "Killed by Life" (1926, director - Oleg (Osip) Frelikh):*








leha71

*1926, "F" tramcar №231 (constructed in 1908 at Kolomna Plant) at Apakov tram depot, tram route "A" ("Annie"). The frame from Soviet documentary film "Forward, Soviet!" (1926, director - Dziga Vertov) which shows the work to restore economy and cultural institutions of Soviet capital in the postwar years:*








leha71

*1926, "F" tramcar №414 (constructed in 1909 at Mytishchi Plant) in Dangauer settlement, tram route №27. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Forward, Soviet!" (1926, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1926, "From the overturned tramcars - to new tramlines!". "F" tramcar №493 (constructed in 1909 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on Kremlin Embankment. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Forward, Soviet!" (1926, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1926, "From the overturned tramcars - to new tramlines!". "F" tramcar №493 (constructed in 1909 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on Kremlin Embankment. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Forward, Soviet!" (1926, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcar №33 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant), tram route №13. The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1928, BF tramcar №26 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant), tram route №15. The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1928, BF tramcar №943 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant). The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1928, BF tramcar №942 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) at Theatre Driveway. Mikhail Kaufman in the frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "N" trailer №1321 (constructed in 1913) at Theatre Driveway. Mikhail Kaufman in the frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "F" tramcar №520 (constructed in 1911 at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod) at Theatre Driveway, tram route №4. Mikhail Kaufman in the frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcar №811 (constructed in 1925 at Kolomna Plant) at Theatre Driveway, tram route №34. Mikhail Kaufman in the frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "F" tramcar №620 (constructed in 1911 at Mytishchi Plant) and BF tramcar №875 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) at Theatre Driveway. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcar №997 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) at Theatre Driveway, tram route №34. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcar №7 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) and "N" trailer №1321 (constructed in 1913) at Theatre Driveway. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcar №890 (constructed in 1926 at Kolomna Plant) on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square). The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "N" trailer №1354 (constructed in 1913) on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square). The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "N" trailer №1006 (constructed in 1906 at Mytishchi Plant) on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square), tram route №11. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "F" tramcar №504 (constructed in 1911 at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod) on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square), tram route №10. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "N" trailer №1256 (constructed in 1912 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square), tram route №10. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928. "F" tramcar №766 (constructed in 1912 at Kolomna Plant) on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square), tram route №11. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcars - №937 (constructed in 1928 at Kolomna Plant) and №963 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant), tram route №4. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, two-axle trailer №1429 on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square). The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "F" tramcar №596 (constructed in 1911 at Mytishchi Plant) at Eugène Pottier Street (now Greater Dmitrov Street), tram route №25. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, "F" tramcar №502 (constructed in 1909 at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod) at Eugène Pottier Street (now Greater Dmitrov Street), tram route №18. The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1928, BF tramcar №897 (constructed in 1926 at Kolomna Plant) on the Passions Square (now Pushkin Square), tram route "A" ("Annie"). The frame from Soviet documentary film "Man with a Movie Camera" (1929, director - Dziga Vertov):*








leha71

*1929. Derailment of "F" tramcar №390 (constructed in 1909 at Mytischi Plant), tram route №12:*








AlexSan


----------



## geometarkv

*1928. The prototype KM tramcar №2001 with pantograph (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) near Kazan Rail Terminal. It was delivered from plant into Bukharin tram depot where in 1927-1928 was held a trial operation of this tramcar:*








Aviateur

*1928. "N" trailer №1008 (constructed in 1906 at Mytishchi Plant) in Shchepetilnikov tram depot (now Shchepetilnikov trolleybus depot №4) at Forest Street:*








Aviateur

*1929. The first serial KM tramcars at Rusakov tram depot:*








Aviateur

*1929. BF tramcar and KM tramcar №2139 (constructed in 1929 at Kolomna Plant) on the Red Square, tram route №11. The construction of Lenin's Mausoleum (1924-1930, architect - Alexey Shchusev) at left side. This tramline was dismantled one year later:*








Aviateur

*Late 1920s. Great Russian architect Konstantin Melnikov (1890-1974) in front of his "Kauchuk" Factory Club at Plyushchev Street (built in 1927-1929):*








Wikipedia


----------



## geometarkv

*The end of monopoly and transfer to the outskirts (1935-1941)*

At the beginning of 1930s, there were about 3.0 million citizens in Moscow. The overcrowded capital transcended its borders. The city was crowded. On October 21, 1930, Muscovites who hurried to the workplace saw a great number of counters on the crossroads of the most crowded line: Sokolniki (Falconers) District - Butcher Street - Arbat Street - Smolensk Square. Worried by the hardships of passenger traffic the city authorities carried on their survey of passenger flows.

The survey showed that the tram stopped 114 times that day. The reasons for the delay were different: narrow and curved streets, delays in traffic due to technical reasons and tramcar faults, etc. The tram moved slowly along narrow lanes, waited for hours in turns and got stuck in numerous traffic jams. Muscovites stood waiting at the stops, but they often had to go on foot.

Old indigenous inhabitants of Moscow were at a loss: during the latest years hundreds of tramcars appeared in the city streets additionally to those that had operated there in pre-war times, dozens of kilometers of new tramlines had been constructed and trams operated in places, where there used to be no traffic, and still the tramcars on their routes were overcrowded.

The conducted survey of passenger flows showed that tramcars now transported new passengers. It was not long ago that those passengers lived near Moscow outposts and knew only his or her street and court, where they lived for a long time. Now, when people became literate, industry started to work, real industrial giants appeared in the city, the Moscow citizen wanted to travel along the entire city: to concerts and conservatoires, libraries and theatres, and parks. Moscow citizens attended workers' courses and technical institutes, courses and schools. And the city transport in the capital, irrespective of its rapid development, could not satisfy the growing demand of the Moscow population.

In early 1930s, the tram was no longer the only kind of passenger transport in Moscow. On August 8, 1924, bus traffic started to operate in Moscow at the route from Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square) to Tver Outpost Square near Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal). On November 6, 1933, the first trolleybus went from Tver Outpost Square near Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal) to district of Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo - it was opened for passengers on November 15. However, new types of public city transport did not play an important role as yet. Thus, at the beginning of 1933, 364 buses went in Moscow along 24 routes, but passenger traffic by bus amounted to about 5.0 %, as buses provided service mostly to suburban passengers.

The city passenger transport in the capital failed to fully meet the demands of the growing Moscow population. It became clear that radical changes in the development of the public transport were required in the capital.

On October 3, 1931, "Mosmetrostroy" Trust was established in Moscow. The construction of the Moscow Metropolitan was declared a top-priority Komsomol project. "The Metro in the capital should be built by the whole country!" - That was the motto of the Moscow Metro builders. The motto was supported by the people, and though the country was at the peak of industrialization, the Moscow top-priority project was a prestigious one. People, whose profession was not connected with construction, worked as builders of the Metro, and they had to be taught how to do it. There were lots of those: textile workers, tailors, photographers and many others. Dozens of thousands put on tarpaulin dungarees and rubber boots, took spades and sledge hammers and started to build: "The best in the world Metro!"

The enthusiasm seemed to be made-up nowadays, but it was really so! The Moscow Metro was built in the hard circumstances and rather quickly. Much had been overcome. Labour in shafts and faces is very hard. Metro builders showered by water jets often worked up to their knees in water, they had no experience in this kind of construction. It was a really nationwide construction. Personnel of 540 industrial enterprises of the country participated in it including the workers from Leningrad (now St. Petersburg), Ukraine, Volga Region and other regions of the country. Among the volunteers who participated in the construction of the capital Metro were the employees of the Moscow Tram.

On May 15, 1935, the first Metro line was put into operation in Moscow. The regular traffic along the main line from Sokolniki District to Smolensk Square and along the line from Hunting Row Street to Crimean Square was a relief for tramlines along Butcher Street and Komsomol Square (the former Fire Watchtower Square). Muscovites were happy with the underground trains. It was really "the best in the world" kind of transport, that made it possible for the Muscovite living at those times say: "I will be there where it is required!".

Further destiny of Moscow Tram was finally specified in the summer of 1935 after the Metro was put into operation subject to the Enactment of the Sovnarkom (Council of People's Commissars) of the USSR and the Central Committee of the All-Union Communist Party (of Bolsheviks) "About the General Layout of the Moscow City Reconstruction". The Enactment envisaged the short-term development plan up to 1938 for the city passenger transport in the capital and the long-term one up to 1945. It was planned: _«By the end of 1938, to increase the number of tramcars up to 2650, trolleybuses – up to 1000, buses - 1500, taxies - 2500. To built new passenger tramlines during 10 years - 400 km, including by the end of 1938 - 100 km.

Owing to the development of Metro, bus and trolleybus traffic in the centre of the city, to consider necessary to remove tram traffic from the most crowded streets and transfer it to the outskirts of the city. To put all the tram tracks within the city on a firm base: concrete and crushed-rock.

By the beginning of 1938, to built four new bridges over the Moscow-River to replace the old ones: Greater Stone Bridge, Crimean Bridge, Moscow-River Bridge, Red Hills Bridge. To raise the bridges: Mouth Bridge, New Saviour Bridge, the bridge of Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal Railway»._ ("The Working Moscow" newspaper of June 11, 1935).

Having considered the matters related to the implementation of the general layout for Moscow development, the plenary meeting of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) pointed out the following in its resolution: _«The main drawbacks in the performance of the tram network are believed to be as follows: unsatisfactory quality of tramcar repairs carried out by SVARZ Plant and tram depots; putting into operation tramcars in bad repairs and untidy in their appearance; unsatisfactory condition of tramlines; irregular traffic; existing case of rude behavior of tram teams in relation to passengers; existing methods of tram switches manual operation; a very low level of track work mechanization (railing and track repairs), and work for tramcar repairs... The plenary meeting resolved...

...to implement the resolution of the Central Committee to relieve the intense traffic streets, this year, to start the removal of certain tramlines; to oblige the Tram Trust to remove tramlines from Kirov Street and 1st Philistine Street, from Gorky Street between Triumphal Square and Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal during the third quarter, having previously prepared parallel tramlines to replace the removed ones along 2nd Philistine Street and along 2nd Brest Street and having changed the routes on the other lines so that there was no damage to the passenger service.

The plenary meeting resolved: by the 1st of January of 1936, to introduce strict timetable for the traffic, to review the payment scheme for tram drivers and conductors, to replace the existing tramcars by technically advanced ones; to improve the appearance thereof: to remove the rope alarm and to replace it with the electric one; to display under the glass, in all tramcars, the rules for the use of trams; to replace the sand basis under the rails with an improved one; to use electric welding of the worn parts of joints, frogs and switches»._

Many of the arrangements planned by the Plenary Meeting had not been implemented, the thoroughness of the document can be argued, but it is obvious that new Moscow and Russian government had a strong desire to take into account all the details of passenger service. Even now, many years later, we are facing the same tasks of high-quality services: to display the rules for the use of the tram; to eliminate irregularity of the traffic; to tidy up the tramcars, and so on and so forth. Native inhabitants of Moscow remember that tram trains had rope alarm for a long time, up to the end of the 1950s, though engineer Dorin first implemented electrical alarm in the tram train instead of dragging the rope by the conductor to show that the tramcar starts moving or is going to stop, in 1931 at Krasnopresnensky tram depot.

In spite of all the hardships they faced, the Moscow tram employees worked courageously to provide quick, comfortable and safe service to passengers. But to try to work better and to work well are different things. That is why the Moscow tram employees are proud of their labour assessment by Muscovites during rather hard and dangerous times. In March 1935, Moscow Tram were recognized the best among 35 tram employees' teams in the Russian Federation. The jury of the competition awarded a prize to Director of the Moscow Tram Trust Z. Samoshkin, his Deputy N. Khlopyev, Director of the Artamonov tram depot Gusev, Director and Chief Engineer of SVARZ Plant Ya. Yeger and A. Litvinenko, tram driver of Krasnopresnensky tram depot Bendelovsky, conductor of the Artamonov tram depot Smirnova, switchwoman of the 8th line of the Track Service Medvedeva.

In June 1935, all line workers of the Moscow Tram started to wear new uniform, which was worn by all conductors, ticket-collectors and tram drivers. Personnel problems became urgent owing to the city growth and the necessity to use skilled labour force. The Moscow Tram could no longer be satisfied with the Technical School for Workers (RTSh). At the end of 1934, it was converted to the Production-and-Training Centre, which existed until now and still performs training of personnel for the whole system of the Moscow city passenger transport.

There was a demand for middle-ranking personnel. During the period of growing prosperity of the tram in the city, in September 1930, municipal technical secondary school was opened and after a few reforms in 1943 it was located in the historical centre of Moscow, at the territory of the former Khitrovo Market. The school still provides training of personnel for the city transport system in Moscow and numerous departments of "Moslift" system.

Along with the construction of the Moscow Metro and putting into operation new kinds of transport to help the tram such as: the bus and the trolleybus, tram traffic was actively removed during the same yeas. Thus, during three years, from 1935 to 1937, 116 km of tram tracks were removed in the central part of the city; new tramlines were simultaneously built to replace the old ones along bypass routes to the suburbs.

Tram traffic was ceased: at Arbat Street, 1st Philistine Street (now Peace Avenue), 3rd Philistine Street (now Shchepkin street), Kremlin Embankment and Moscow-River Embankment, Manege Street near the Bolshoi (Grand) Theatre, along Kitay-gorod, Greater Kaluga Street (now Lenin Avenue), Cannon Street and Dzerzhinsky Street (now Greater Lubyanka Street), Kalyayev Street (now Dolgorukov Street) and New Settlement Street, Sretenka Street, Orlik Lane and Dyakov Lane, Garden Ring, Greater Dorogomilovo Street and others.

New bypass routes appeared at that time along 2nd Philistine Street (now Gilyarovsky Street), Godless Lane (now Protopopov Lane), St. Nicholas Street, Swamp Embankment, Don Street and Exhibition Lane (now Academician Petrovsky Street), along Tikhvin Street, Sushchovskaya Street, Red Proletarian Street, 3rd Tver-Yam Street and Armourer Lane. Trams still ran to the suburbs: from Electricity Factory Bridge to Apothecary Lane, at 1st Red Cadet Driveway, from Transfiguration Outpost Square (now Transfiguration Square) through 1st Bogatyr Street (now Red Bogatyr Street) to Bogorodskoye settlement, from State Ball-Bearing Plant to "Kleituk" glue plant, from Upper Kotly village to work settlement of ZIS automobile plant (at present a district near Simferopol Boulevard).

It was a new era in the life of the Moscow Tram. The further history of the Moscow Tram also included intense removal of tracks and replacement of the tram with other kinds of transport. But the rapidity of such decisions taken by city authorities was not always justified. And the life experience proved that there was no actual benefit from the rapid replacement of the tram.

For example, trams removed from Garden Ring were replaced by a great number of "B" route buses. But at that time buses were not spacious enough and could not carry the great amount of passengers. Trolleybuses that appeared further on possessed the same qualities and could not equally replace a great number of three-car tram trains, which operated along Garden Ring with the interval of 40 seconds. Unreasonable removal of trams, and incapability of other kinds of ground passenger transport to carry the same huge number of passengers, resulted in a transport collapse in the central part of the city and in the northern part of Garden Ring and in the slump in the tram traffic volume. The city planning mistake was acknowledged by the city government, but it did not dare to restore the tram traffic in this part of the city because it was opposite to the general layout of the city reconstruction.

The reconstruction layout was used for quite a long time when a complicated problem had to be solved, and the solution was not always in favour of the transport.

Even the official media which mentioned the crisis of the Moscow Tram said it had occurred due to the mass removal of tram tracks. "The Evening Moscow" newspaper of September 27, 1936: _«During the last few days there were tram traffic jams on the Sverdlov Square, near St. Elijah Gate, on Komsomol Square and Armourer Lane at the intersection with Kalyayev Street»._

"The Working Moscow" newspaper of September 21, 1936: _«Due to the reconstruction of Garden Ring, Gorky Street, Dzerzhinsky Street, Cannon Street and other streets, tram tracks were removed and transferred to other streets. In the last few days the tram traffic in a number of streets is rather intense. It happens due to the decrease in the length of the tram network by 30-35 km, and the number of running trams remained the same - 2200 tramcars. Besides, in September, as the school year begins, the number of passengers usually increases. It is noticeable now as the reduction of traffic in a number of streets made the traffic in adjacent roads more intense. Partial termination of traffic along some parts of Garden Ring resulted in the movement of passenger flows along the routes going through the center»._

Removal of tram tracks from central streets resulted in the route rearrangement of the rolling stock operating along the tramlines. Consequently, the frequency of traffic in some transport nodal points became critical and failed to comply with the capacity of the nodal points. For example, 96 pairs of tram trains moved through St. Elijah Gate Square every hour, through Nogin Square (now Slavic Square) - 84 tram train pairs per hour, through Peasant Outpost Square - 102 tram train pairs per hour.

At the same time, those years included the intense mechanization of repair works, implementation of the modern technology in maintenance and repairs of rolling stock and track facilities, electricity supply system. With the lapse of time, traditional jobs of the tram network such as switchman, sweeper, etc. gradually disappeared. In 1936, 135 switch pairs were mechanized, automatic block systems were installed on 45 pairs, 21916 joints underwent thermite welding. Snowplow-tramcars started to be used to clean the track.

The whole country, and the Moscow tram employees as well, took an active part in the "Stakhanovite movement". The importance of the said movement can be argued but the spirit of competitiveness, having the formal character as it was, facilitated the achievement of positive results and promoted establishment of an industrious labour team. In May 1936, the tram employees arranged the "Stakhanovite decade", in June there was an All-Moscow meeting of tram employees – members of the "Stakhanovite movement", in November the "Stakhanovite half-month" was held. The aforesaid measures were aimed at the exact adherence to the timetable, struggle against accidents. Undoubtedly, the said measures enhanced employees' discipline and had positive effects.

In 1935, Moscow received last tramcars from Kolomna Plant and Mytishchi Plant near Moscow. These plants switched to production of more profitable items for the Metro and started to produce main track locomotives. Under such circumstances it became clear that tram network should manufacture its own tramcars. That is why Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) started to design and manufacture two first prototype four-axle motor tramcars of streamlined shape. The said tramcars were called "blue tramcars". It was called "blue" by poet Vasily Lebedev-Kumach and was implemented in practice.

On June 30, 1935, "The Working Moscow" newspaper wrote: _«It will be an unusual two-car tram train. It is being built at SVARZ plant and should be completed by 18th anniversary of October Revolution. The tramcar body is of a streamlined form. Steps and handrails are in special recesses that are closed by mechanical doors.

So you are on the tramcar. At the back there are soft lengthwise seats, at the front part the seats are transverse. The aim of the construction is that passengers going on short distances should not stand in the front, but should leave the tramcar through the middle doors.

The tram stops. All passengers embarked. The conductor presses the button to signal that the tramcar is starting. But the tram train will start to move only after the tram driver receives the same signal from the trailer.

Rubber pads between the tramcar body and the bogie are used to reduce the level of noise. The working plan for the tram train has almost been completed. The working plan has been partially given to the workshops, which have already started to manufacture certain parts. On June 1, the plant starts to manufacture the hull frame. Electrical equipment is manufactured at the "Dynamo" Plant named after Sergey Kirov»._

New "blue tramcars" were more spacious - 125 people in a motor tramcar and 129 in the trailer, the tramcar length was - 15000 mm, width - 2600 mm. The maximum speed was 55 km/h. Both the head tramcar and the trailer were equipped with 4 traction engines of 50 kW capacity. The tram train was designed in SVARZ construction department directed by engineers Stroganov, Malinin, Belkin. Two prototype tramcars were manufactured by November holidays in 1935.

On November 11, 1935, "The Working Moscow" newspaper wrote: _«Two glittering with paint tramcars stood near the gate of the tramcar workshop of SVARZ Plant. It was a new sample tram train built at the plant. Final preparations for the first trial ride are made. Both tramcars of the tram train are motor and the hulls are streamlined. Big windows, soft seats, electric furnaces to warm up the tramcars, elegant electric lighting are meant for passengers' convenience.

There are 4 doors in every tramcar, one of those is the entrance door (double-wing), and other doors are exit doors. All the doors are automatically closed. It is done by the conductor, who turns the handle on a special control panel. The signal buttons for departure and emergency braking are on the same control panel.

The top of the tramcar is painted light grey, and the lower part is painted blue. The tramcar length is 15 m (instead 12 m of the existing four-axle motor tramcar). There are 53 seats in the tramcar. On November 4, Comrades Khrushchev and Bulganin visited SVARZ Plant. They examined the tramcars of the new sample tram train»._

These tramcars were put into trial operation. Many structural drawbacks of electrical equipment and running gear were revealed in the course of the trial operation. Electrical equipment was soon forwarded to "Dynamo" Plant for improvement, and the bogie was improved by SVARZ Plant. Prototype "blue tramcars" facilitated the development of M-38 series tramcars manufactured by Mytishchi Plant before the Great Patriotic War.

Tram monopoly ceased when the Moscow Metropolitan, the main rival of the tram, was put into operation, but nevertheless the tram was a key transport means in the capital. Moreover, one of the largest tram enterprises in the world was situated in Moscow: 2712 tramcars operated in Berlin, 2610 – in New York City, 2473 – in London, 2472 – in Moscow. Tram network continued to develop. There was a demand in tram depots for the city.

On January 16, 1937, the Bauman tram depot (the former Ryazan tram depot) was transferred to Rostokino tram depot that had been built in 1934 and had been used as a freight depot. Now it was passenger and freight depot, and Ryazan tram depot was reconstructed and the 2nd trolleybus depot was established there. I. Ardonov was appointed Director of the Bauman depot, and B. Sobolev was appointed Chief Engineer.

In March 1937, the Bukharin tram depot (the former Golden Horn tram depot) was named after Sergey Kirov (1886-1934), a prominent early Bolshevik leader who was shot and killed by a gunman on December 1, 1934 at his offices in the Smolny Institute in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg). His death was used by Joseph Stalin as a pretext to launch the Great Purge, in which about a million people were to perish as Stalin eliminated all past and potential opposition to his authority. As a result, Nikolay Bukharin (1888-1938), other prominent early Bolshevik leader, was arrested on February 27, 1937 following a plenum of the Central Committee and was charged with conspiring to overthrow the Soviet state. Bukharin was tried in the Trial of the Twenty One on March 2-13, 1938 during the Great Purges and was executed on March 15, 1938.

Anti-tram campaign of the mid-1930s that took place in Moscow and resulted in termination of many tramlines also included purges of staff. Many tram employees, who received awards for their good work two years ago, were strongly criticized, all drawbacks in the work of tram network were imputed to them, and their entire activity was acknowledged subversive. The era of unexampled persecution in the country influenced the Moscow Tram.

In the middle of 1937, Moscow printed media included articles of persecution related to the management of the Moscow Tram Trust. It was provoked by the open letter written by steelmaker of Moscow Metallurgical Plant "Serp i Molot" ("Sickle and Hammer") A. Rychagov to Chairman of the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) Nikolay Bulganin. At that time NKVD (People's Commissariat for Internal Affairs) discovered "subversives and public enemies" at many enterprises and in all cities and districts of the country. The basis for the accusation was inability, incapacity of the local authorities to solve many economic tasks; blunders and mistakes made by the aforesaid authorities to solve the issues of the city economy.

In particular, in 1935, the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) demanded that the Moscow Tram Trust should start mass write-off of the old two-axle trailers of Nuremberg type without simultaneous change of the rejected rolling stock. In May 1937, the said unreasonable requirement became one of the main charges against the management of the Moscow Tram Trust: Head F. Rosenplatt and Chief Engineer N. Khlopyev.

They were charged with an intentional write-off of old, but useful for operation, tramcars of the said type, wrong methods of track repairs, disorganization of tram traffic. Lack of skill in solution of vital issues, changeable, unreasonable and inconsistent instructions adopted at the highest level, desire for shoving aside responsibility were the real cause of persecution. On May 20, 1937, the Plenary Meeting of the Executive Committee of the Moscow Council (Moscow Sovier) acknowledged the work of the Moscow Tram Trust managers F. Rosenplatt and N. Khlopyev unsatisfactory. The reply letter of Nikolay Bulganin to steelmaker Rychagov said: _«...Persons in charge of the tracks in the Moscow Tram were most strongly criticized. Bad condition of the tram tracks caused accidents during this year, which were extremely numerous in spring. The managers of the Moscow Tram Trust remained calm, irrespective of the fact that such infamous and inadmissible events took place; it is impossible to understand.

The Moscow Tram management failed to carry out plan-prophylactic repairs well and in organized way, it allowed oversimplification of new tram track construction (weak base; laying of sleepers without impregnation, etc). It is natural that due to such actions the track economy deteriorated.

Another large drawback in the tram performance is the failure to stick to the timetable. Traffic according to fixed timetables is not provided mostly through the fault of tram employees. The network of tram tracks in the central part of the city was reduced, but it was planned to preserve all the previously existing direct lines going through the centre, and it required well-defined arrangement of tram traffic... To improve the performance of the Moscow Tram, the following has been planned and partly implemented: to provide for precise observance of the timetable from March 1, 1937, new system of payment was introduced for tram drivers; their performance is not only checked at the terminus stations, but in intermediate points as well.

To avoid accidents caused by bad condition of tram tracks, this year it is planned to perform large-scale repair works to essentially improve the track network. To provide for proper condition of the tram tracks, this year, tracks after capital repairs will be railed on solid concrete base. Such bases are to be made at Herzen Street, Maroseyka Street, Moss Street, Sverdlov Square. Besides, this summer, restoring repair of other lines 40 km long will be carried out»._ ("The Working Moscow" newspaper of May 24, 1937).

In June 1937, managers of the Moscow Tram Trust F. Rosenplatt, N. Khlopyev, N. Fomin, and also numerous employees of tram depots and the Track Service were repressed by NKVD authorities "for breakdown of tram economy".

On July 23, 1937 "The Moscow Transportnik" newspaper wrote: _«Enemies of the people acting in the Moscow Tram Trust have been unmasked. The black hand caused serious damage to our city transport. They destroyed electrical-and-track economy, rolling stock, caused accidents and incidents. They hindered implementation of advanced technologies in the city transport system.

It could only have happened due to the fact that a number of party and professional organizations of the city transport relaxed their Bolshevik's vigilance. Brain-dead disease – carelessness, lack of consideration, lack of attention to workers' warnings, lack of connections with people facilitated unpunished work of wreckers, that is why the district council of Tram Employees' Union overlooked the work of the enemies operating in the Moscow Tram Trust... The Head of the Trust - enemy of the people - has been dismissed»._

The authorities failed to possess necessary knowledge, neglected the necessity to undertake emergency measures to improve the public transport performance and undertook awful anti-tram actions, and explained their omission by farfetched reasons. Here is a striking example. "The Moscow Transportnik" newspaper on August 3 explained to its readers: _«Koptevo substation that is frozen at present is a striking example of the work performed by Japanese-German spies, sworn enemies of the people unmasked in the Moscow Tram Trust»._

For a long time in future, drawbacks in the tram performance will be explained as enemy's acts committed by German-Polish-Japanese spies working in the Moscow Tram Trust. This tragic episode in the history of the Moscow Tram proves the previous statement: the Moscow Tram is the brainchild of the city and whole country.

However, life went on, irrespective of many sad events in history. Tram tracks were removed from main roads and were laid along the lanes and narrow streets parallel to the main ones. Such work was obligatory performed when tram tracks were removed. There was no other way out, as neglecting the interests of the huge number of citizens provoked negative reaction, and it was impossible to unmask spies every year! The justified city building policy of "soft" removal of tram tracks and further replacement thereof by parallel directions will exist for a long time in the course of city transport development.

In this way, tram tracks parallel to Garden Ring were laid from Uprising Square (now Kudrino Square) to Crimean Bridge (through Druzhinnik Street, New Sand Lane, Ductal Lane, 1st Smolensk Lane, Plyushchev Street, Driveway of Maiden's Field, Leo Tolstoy Street and Miracle Street, now part of Komsomol Avenue). Traffic in new directions along roundabouts of Garden Ring was started at the beginning of October 1937.

Tram traffic was removed at Mozhaysk Highway from Dorogomilovo Outpost Square to the intersection with the ring railway. Tram tracks were as well laid parallel to the highway, and in August 1937 traffic was started there.

Those were two examples of right solutions of transport problems that frequently arise in the life of such big cities as Moscow.

Arrangements made to improve traffic flows played an important part in tram development. Thus, in 1937, additional passing tram tracks were constructed on 10 turnover rings: "Kaluga Outpost", "Young Pioneers' Stadium", "Bogorodskoye", "Central Park of Culture and Leisure", "Bauman Square", "Dangauerovka", "Izmaylovo", "Testov settlement", "Ball-bearing", "Maiden's Field".

In 1937, 26.0 km of new tram tracks were laid. Reconstruction of track network was widely implemented; it included the use of concrete base. Unfortunately, further on, different types of concrete base proved to be inexpedient for railing, as concrete base resulted in higher level of noise, and the failure to adhere to the technology of concrete base laying, which frequently occurred, resulted in premature wear of tram tracks.

In 1937, Moscow industry started to provide active support to the Moscow Tram. It occurred due to the fact that party authorities that had unmasked "the spies of Japanese and German imperialism" set forth the directions for the improvement of the tram network performance. In the autumn of 1937, Moscow Metallurgical Plant "Serp i Molot" ("Sickle and Hammer") started to manufacture cast switches and spare parts for tram tracks by order of the Moscow Tram Trust. The tradition lived on until the late 1970s.

Moscow continued to search for ways to improve passenger service. Moscow became the city of visitors, the number of transit passengers dramatically increased. The night tram trains to provide transportation of the aforesaid passengers and their luggage appeared in Moscow. These tram trains ran between Komsomol Square (near Three Rail Terminals) and Square of Belarus Rail Terminal (now Tver Outpost Square). Night tram traffic was started along Boulevard Ring and Rail Terminal Ring.

The late 1930s in Moscow were marked by the active fulfillment of the capital reconstruction plan. New bridges were built over the Moscow-River and Yauza River. Tram tracks were laid over the said bridges. Tram traffic was temporarily suspended over the said bridges. New tram tracks were laid on the Greater Mouth Bridge, Greater Stone Bridge and Little Stone Bridge, Greater Red Hills Bridge and Crimean Bridge.

New tramlines were constructed in pre-war years, they lead to Novogireyevo settlement, from Pokrovskoye-Streshnevo to Shchukino village, from present-day "Izmaylovskaya" Metro station to 6th Park Street, from Koptevo District to the Voykov Plant, from Lower Kotly village to Nagatino village, from Danilov Bridge along the embankment of Moscow-River to Lenin Settlement, from Podkolokolny Lane along Astakhov Lane (now Сhorister Lane) to Salt Street. Tram tracks were transferred from the right side of Yaroslavl Highway to the left side. During 1938-1939, 60.4 km of new tram tracks were built.

Moscow attached great importance to establishing and opening of the All-Union Agricultural Exhibition (VSKhV), that now is All-Russia Exhibition Centre (VVTs). It was opened on August 1, 1939. To provide service to passengers during the working days of the exhibition, measures were taken to timely build a new tram passage and station near the main entrance (now the North entrance) to the territory of the exhibition. All the ways to the Exhibition were built and put into operation in the middle of July 1939, and tram traffic along the new tramline to the main entrance (now the North entrance) started on the opening day – on August 1, 1939. Every hour 100 tramcars arrived to the entrance.

The beginning of 1940 was severe. Bitter frost and snowfalls resulted in hard working conditions in tram depots. During Epiphany frost, lots of tramcars could not operate along the tramlines. Windscreens were covered with thick ice, lubricant was frozen. In February, blizzard raged for three days without stopping. Snowplow-tramcars operated on the tramlines but they could not cope with snowdrifts. 500 workers were involved in cleanup task.

On April 19, 1940, the 40th anniversary of the Moscow Tram was celebrated, though the anniversary itself occurred in April 1939. On April 20, 1940, the Moscow tram employees' newspaper of those times "The Moscow Transportnik" wrote: _«Yesterday in Pillar Hall of the House of the Unions, the capital public celebrated 40th anniversary of the Moscow Tram... About 2000 tram employees, representative of party and Soviet organizations of Moscow, attended the ceremonial meeting.

Chairman of the Executive Committee of the Moscow Soviet Comrade Pronin opened the meeting and spoke about the great attention paid by the party and the government to the development of the tram in the capital. Chairman of the Presidium of the Supreme Soviet Mikhail Kalinin spoke at the meeting; he was cordially welcomed by the audience. The meeting sent a message of greetings to Joseph Stalin and Vyacheslav Molotov»._

On the occasion of the tram network anniversary, the best employees of the Moscow Tram Trust were decorated with orders: traffic controller from the Artamonov tram depot D. Terekhov, tram driver of the Bauman tram depot T. Babichev, head of the track service I. Yerokhin, head of the traffic service S. Blinov.

In July 1940, the entire country started to work 8 hours a day and 7 days a week. It stipulated forever the working hours of the tram trains in the capital. The first tramcars started to operate along the route at 5:30 am and finished work at 02:00 am. The said schedule had been preserved until now. However, there were certain special tram routes that operated at night (routes "G" and "N").

During 1935-1940, the network of terminus tram stations extended significantly. During these years were built such end-stations as: "Dangauerovka" (now "Enthusiasts Highway"), "Fighter Plant", "Fili", "Voykov Plant", "Kaluga Outpost", "Vladimirsky community", "Ball-Bearing Plant", "Kursk Rail Terminal", "Testov settlement", "Ugreshskaya", "All-Union Agricultural Exhibition (VSKhV)", "Novogireyevo", "Maiden's Field", "New Horse Square", "Nagatino", "Lenin Settlement". Many of the aforesaid constructions exist now as terminus stations of public transport.

By the end of 1930s, there was a necessity to change the rolling stock. Half of the tramcars were not only worn, but obsolescent. Development of tramcar construction in the world included the rise in the level of comfort and safety of transportation. PCC (Presidents' Conference Committee) streetcar appeared in the USA; it was of superior comfort, with a ride control, and provided for the high velocity of transportation. This streetcar had automatic control system. Meanwhile, tramcars built in 1907-1909 with essential structure drawbacks still operated in Moscow.

In the middle of 1930s, Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) designed and manufactured 4 prototype "blue" tramcars. They had to be improved after the trial and serial production thereof had to be started. However, SVARZ Plant, which was overloaded with production of trolleybuses for Moscow and complete overhaul of tramcars, could not fulfill that important task.

In the spring of 1938, Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant, that used to manufacture "M"-series two-axle trailers for Moscow, was entrusted with the task of the tramcar serial production.

It was decided that the new model would be based on "blue tramcars" manufactured by SVARZ Plant in 1935-1936. Unlike prototype "blue tramcars" the new tramcar of М-38 series was designed as a single tramcar. It was planned that Mytishchi Plant would manufacture 100 such tramcars in 1938. However, the plans were not implemented because the plant had many subcontractors. Quick launching of new models in production was not their aim. The main difficulties were experienced by Moscow "Dynamo" Plant as electrical equipment of the "blue" tramcars failed to comply with the requirements of the operatives and was not accepted by them. The plant had to launch production of new traction engines.

Engineering design of М-38 tramcar was adopted only in May 1938. Overall dimensions of the new tramcar differed from the existing tramcars. That is why it was resolved to check the dimensions along the routes where the new tramcars would operate. Such maintenance check of track dimensions was performed in May 1938.

Two "blue" tramcars were run in along parallel neighboring tracks in one direction. Thus oversized places were revealed on some curves along the tram routes. Those were tram nodal point at the intersection of Kapelsky Lane and 2nd Philistine Street (now Gilyarovsky Street), Kropotkin Street (now Prechistenka Street), Lubyanka Driveway, St. Paraskeva Pyatnitsa Street. It was the first precedent when it was necessary to decide what was more important for the city: a good tram or essential one-time costs of the construction and reconstruction of streets, lanes, squares and embankments. It should be mentioned, that in many cases the tram didn't became the priority.

The first sample of М-38 tramcar arrived from Mytishchi Plant in November 1938 to the Bauman tram depot and underwent trial along route №17 from Rostokino District to Pipe Square. On 17 and 27 November 1938, the Moscow Soviet's newspaper "The Moscow Transportnik" wrote about the event: _«The first soundless tramcar of a streamlined shape and with pantograph has been received in Moscow from Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant. The tramcar is well-equipped. There are 53 soft seats in it, three doors - two exit doors and one entrance door. The doors open automatically by compressed air. The average operating speed is 22 km/h, maximum speed is 55 km/h. At present, the new tramcar is under engineering checkup, and then the trial will start».

«The first soundless blue tramcar appeared in the streets of the capital. It is of streamlined shape and has been built by Mytishchi Machine-Building Plant. Every night a group of experts of the Moscow Tram Trust operates it in the course of trial runs in order to reveal road performance of the new tramcar. The blue tramcar has already operated during several runs to Ostankino. Soon it will run in the daytime along tram route №17»._

Running tests of М-38 tramcar revealed a number of structural and technological drawbacks and Mytishchi Plant proceeded working to eliminate the said drawbacks.

By the end of 1939, the Bauman tram depot included 43 М-38 tramcars, which were still called "blue tramcars". The plant continued work to improve the structure thereof, and at the beginning of 1941, the tram depot received 17 more М-38 tramcars of the enhanced design. Unfortunately, the war suspended the output of the tramcars. They will not be produced any longer. Muscovites could see a lot of such tramcars along the tram routes of the Bauman depot for quite a long time.

In 1938-1941, the Bauman tram depot was reconstructed due to the arrival of the new tramcars. A special section for "blue" tramcars was made.

New developments and innovations appeared in enterprises. Starting from 1937, electric alarm was gradually installed on the tram trains to substitute the old rope one; the tramcars were equipped with heater-frames to prevent freezing of windscreens; tram trains were equipped with mechanical windscreen wipers. Design department of SVARZ Plant headed by V. Stroganov developed the project for modernization of tramcars of F, BF, KM, S, KP series in the course of complete overhaul at the plant. It included: equipping the tramcars with pneumatic door drive, reequipping of entrance platforms and steps, mounting of high-power headlights, dismantling doors and platforms on the left side, etc. Modernization of tramcars started in 1940.

From 1935 to 1941 the number of traction substations increased from 22 to 28, the rated capacity increased from 82.0 thousand kW to 97.4 thousand kW. The substations that were put into operation during the said years included: Krasnopresnenskaya substation, Cherkizovo substation, Butyrskaya substation, Kotlovskaya substation, Exhibition substation, Rzhev substation. Motor-generator sets were gradually replaced by new mercury-arc rectifiers.

In 1936, Bogorodskaya traction substation was completely automated for the first time in history of the Moscow Tram, personnel of the substation was reduced; it was operated from the central control located on Komsomol Square. In 1940, construction of three more traction substations started - Saratov substation, Dzerzhinsky substation, Vladimirskaya substation - but with the onset of war they were frozen and built only in the end of the 1940s.

The Moscow Tram continued to perform the orders of the city to transport cargoes, which were traditional: grain, flour to mills and bread-baking plants, compacted soil and waste from city construction sites, sand from sandpits. But different tasks arose in the course of freight transportation. The city was under active construction: Moscow Metropolitan was being built, Palace of the Soviets, All-Union Agricultural Exhibition (VSKhV), new bridges were under construction. There was a need in transportation of special metal structures. SVARZ Plant built 8 special-purpose trains consisting of trailers with cargo capacity of 50t. Using them "Gormost" could transport metal girders of Crimean Bridge, Red Hills Bridge and Greater Mouth Bridge. Metal structures were delivered from the "Gormost" base to the construction site of the Palace of the Soviets.

Industrial giants were growing, machine-tool industry developed. Freight tramlines connected "Stankolit" ironworks with machine-tool plants "Red Proletarian" and the Ordzhonikidze Plant. In 1938, the freight tram started to fulfill the orders of confectionery factories "Bolshevik" and "Red October". During the same year, brickworks involved the freight tram in transporting the production thereof. Though the freight tram depot was gradually reduced in number, it continued to provide service to the city; it was still needed.

During the five years from 1935-1940, freight service increased by more than 2 times and in 1940 amounted to 897 thousand tons. By the beginning of 1940, the freight tram depot in Moscow included 67 motor tramcars and 86 trailers.

However, the development of freight transport ran against certain organizational obstacles. At the same time, taking into account a relative inexpensive cost of cargo tram transportation, at the beginning of 1941, the Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet) adopted a special resolution to considerably extend freight tram service. For that purpose, it was decided to restore Butyrsky freight depot, modernize and renovate the rolling stock, mechanize loading and unloading operations. It was planned to build in 1941 10.5 km of new freight tramlines, including those leading to the South Freight Port railway station, to freight railway station "Moscow-Paveletskaya", to alcohol and vodka distillery, tube-casting plant, to bread-baking plants at Rampart Street and Golden Horn Street, to metallurgical plant "Serp i Molot" ("Sickle and Hammer"), Cheryomushki brickworks. The onset of war accelerated the development of freight transport. Unfortunately, material and technical basis of the freight tram was not changed in any significant way. And the development occurred mostly due to the enthusiasm of Moscow tram employees.

At the end of 1940, there were 53 tram routes in Moscow, of all 540.7 km of tram tracks - 456.8 km were used for passenger traffic: 67% of all tracks were laid on a sleeper-and-sand and sleeper-and-bar bases. 143 (of 1419) automated switches were in operation, 259 equipped with automatic block system.

In November 1938, Vladimir Khimakov became the Head of the Moscow Tram Trust; he worked in this capacity until 1943. Then for a long time he worked in the system of the Moscow Passenger Traffic Department, and retired in 1971, having left the post of the Deputy Director of the Department. It was he who directed the work of the Moscow tram network during the hard times of the Great Patriotic War, and then solved complicated problems related to the arrangement of traffic of the ground passenger transport in the capital.

The last article about work of Moscow Tram in peacetime was published in the "The Moscow Bolshevik" newspaper on June 17, 1941. There have been written: _«The Moscow Tram is the veteran of the city transport in the capital; it is still very important, it transports the bulk of passengers amounting to 70%. The workload of the tram network is 7.5 million passengers per a kilometer in two-lane traffic terms. Right arrangement of tram traffic is of great importance under the circumstances. However, the Moscow tram employees lack work culture. The tram traffic schedule in 1940 was fulfilled by 64.5%, and in the first quarter of 1941 by 76%. The percentage of tram trains return to the depot and late arrival on the line due to technical faults is rather high. The aforesaid things impair passenger service.

Unsatisfactory performance of the Moscow Tram occurs in first place due to the absence of the firm technical policy of the Moscow Tram Trust in the sphere of traffic management. The traffic controllers are actually those who fix and watch, but fail to manage the traffic. In Moscow there is actually no unified tram traffic management: it is scattered among different sheds and tram depots»._

*Moscow tramcar in the episodes from the Soviet drama film "Volunteers" dedicated to the first Metro builders (1958, director - Yuri Yegorov). It clearly shows why the construction of the Metro has become important goal in 1930s*





*1932, demonstration at Butcher Street dedicated to beginning of Metro construction in Moscow. The portrait of Lazar Kaganovich (1893-1991), the supervisor of Metro construction:*








cocomera

*1932. The agitation banner at Hunting Row:*








oldmos

*1932. The agitation banner in the nighttime:*








opera78

*1932. Moses Square (now Manege Square):*








oldmos

*1933-1934. The construction of the first Metro line at Red Pond Street:*








Link

*1933. The construction of Moscow Metro at the Dzerzhinsky Square (now Lubyanka Square):*








Izus67


----------



## geometarkv

*May 14, 1935. The speech of Soviet leader at the solemn meeting dedicated to the end of first stage of Moscow Metro construction:*






*May 15, 1935. The opening of Moscow Metro named after Lazar Kaganovich:*





*The scheme of first Moscow Metro stations (built in 1931-1935):*








cocomera

*May 14, 1935. The frame from newsreel - demonstration of workers at Gorky Street (now Tver Street) one day before opening of Moscow Metro. The building of Moscow Council (Moscow Soviet, now Mayority of Moscow) at right side:*








oldmos

*May 14, 1935. The demonstration of workers at Gorky Street (now Tver Street) one day before opening of Moscow Metro. The inscription on the poster - "Yes, we have Metro!":*








metrostroy

*May 14, 1935. The demonstration of workers on the Soviet Square (now Tver Square) one day before opening of Moscow Metro. Hotel "Dresden" on the background:*








oldmos

*Late-1930s. Tramline near entrance pavilion of Metro station "Sokolniki" ("Falconers"), which is considered the first Metro station in Soviet capital:*








cocomera


----------



## geometarkv

*"The Song About Metro" (1950) performed by Mariya Mironova (music - Arkady Ostrovsky, lyrics - Naum Lobkovsky):*





*The scheme of lines of the urban transport in 1935. Red lines - tramlines, blue lines - bus routes, green lines - trolleybus routes, black lines - railways:*








Link

*The scheme of tram network on September 1, 1935 (including tramlines in the North-Eastern and Central parts of Moscow in details). Bold lines in the Central part - double-track tramlines, thin lines in the Central part - single-track tramlines:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of tram network and Metro lines on December 15, 1936. Bold lines - Metro lines, thin lines - tramlines:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of tram network on December 15, 1936 (including tramlines in the North-Eastern and Central parts of Moscow in details). Bold lines in the Central part - double-track tramlines, thin lines in the Central part - single-track tramlines:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*The scheme of tram network in January 1938:*








Link

*The scheme of bus and trolleybus routes on December 1, 1938. Bold lines - bus routes, dashed lines - trolleybus routes:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of tram network and Metro lines on December 1, 1938. Bold lines - Metro lines, thin lines - tramlines:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of tram and trolleybus routes in March 1940. Red lines - tramlines, green lines - trolleybus routes:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*Brief summary of the development of Moscow Tram in the interwar period (1923-1941)*

Interwar period became the golden time for the development of Moscow tram network In 1918 quiet provincial Moscow returned its capital status, which formerly belonged to St. Petersburg during more than 200 years. During 23 years (1918-1941), its population grew in few times. There were two reasons for this. The first reason was process of mass migration from the lands devastated as a result of Civil War. In addition, Collectivization of agriculture started in the villages in 1928. As a result, many people were forced to leave native villages and move to the cities for finding work and food. The second reason was enlarging of Moscow after neighboring territories were included into capital area. It was happened in 1917, 1930, 1935 and 1939. The population of Soviet capital was 1.028 million residents in 1920, 2.020 mln. - in 1926, 3.642 mln. - in 1936, 4.137 mln. - in 1939. Thus, the population increased on two million people (in two times) just during 13 years (1926-1939).

For this reason, there was big demand for transportation of this people. There began active living construction and opening of the new plants and factories, the former Moscow outskirts and suburban village turned into workers' settlements. In addition, as a result of Soviet reforms, social activity of Muscovites also increased dramatically. Before Revolution, majority of passengers lived near Moscow outposts and knew only his or her street and court, where they lived for a long time. In Soviet times, when people became literate, industry started to work, real industrial giants appeared in the city, the Moscow citizen wanted to travel along the entire city: to concerts and conservatoires, libraries and theatres, and parks. Moscow citizens attended workers' courses and technical institutes, courses and schools.

After long period of stagnation caused by poor economic situation in the country during WWI and subsequent Civil War, active development of tram network began in 1923. There were put into operation hundreds of kilometres of new tramlines. Since 1928 began construction of new traction substations for tram network. From 1928 to 1941 the number of traction substations increased from 9 to 28, the rated capacity increased to 97.4 thousand kW. At same time, Soviet plants began production of the new models of tramcars to replace old ones. BF was first series of two-axle tramcars which began to produce in Soviet Union. Unlike pre-Revolutionary "F" tramcars, the tramcar saloon did not have a roof "lantern" (small superstructure with low window glass on both sides). That's why it was called *BF* ("*B*es*f*onarny", what means "Without lantern"). BF tramcars started to arrive in Moscow at the end of 1925. These tramcars were manufactured at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow, Kolomna Plant in Moscow Region and "Red Sormovo" Plant in Nizhny Novgorod (Gorky). Next year in Moscow appeared *KM* (*K*olomna *M*otor Tramcar) four-axle tramcars manufactured by Kolomna Plant. In Moscow BF tramcars were written off only in late-1960s, KM tramcars - only in early 1970s.

To solve problem of insufficient capacity, motor tramcars operated with new types of trailers. In 1930 Kolomna Plant started to produce KP four-axle trailers for own KM motor tramcars. Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) in Moscow and Mytishchi Plant near Moscow started to manufacture trailers of *S* ("*S*okolniki type") and *М* ("*M*oscow type") series. It was required to produce the aforesaid trailers as passenger traffic had considerably grown. At the beginning of 1931, three-car tram trains started to operate in Moscow. *M-38* series of four-axle motor tramcars of streamlined shape (so-called "blue tramcars") was the last pre-WWII series of Soviet tramcars. The first four prototype tramcars were constructed by Sokolniki Repair and Wagon-Building Plant (SVARZ) in 1935-1936 and were later classified as *M-36* tramcars. The serial production of M-38 tramcars was started at Mytishchi Plant, in 1938-1941 60 such tramcars were built for Moscow. Unfortunately, the output of "blue tramcars" was ceased due to beginning of the Great Patriotic War. The last M-38 tramcar was written off on July 19, 1979 and no one of "blue tramcars" was preserved till our days.

Despite of all efforts and significant extension of tram network, tramcars were not able to solve problem of transportation of passengers in the rapidly growing city as capacity of tramcars was limited. In 1927 it has been estimated that to solve this problem in 1930 time intervals between tramcars should to be 12 seconds in summer and 20 seconds in winter what was practically impossible. The passengers were forced to literally fight for the place in tramcar. The overcrowded tramcars as well as jostling, swearing and loutishness of passengers became signs of Moscow in the interwar period.

To solve this problems, city authorities tried to develop other kinds of urban ground transport. On August 8, 1924, bus traffic started to operate in the Soviet capital. On November 15, 1933, the first trolleybus route was opened in Moscow - it was first trolleybus system on the territory of Soviet Union. However, new types of public city transport did not play an important role as yet. The capacity of first models of Soviet buses and trolleybuses was not enough to replace tram routes. For comparison, capacity of first Moscow buses manufactured by British company "Leyland Motors" was just 28 passengers and first Soviet trolleybus *LK-1* ("*L*azar *K*aganovich - *1*") could carry only 55 passengers. At same times, nominal capacity of KM tramcar alone (without trailer) was 86 passengers. Thus, at the beginning of 1933, 364 buses went in Moscow along 24 routes, but passenger traffic by bus amounted to about 5.0 %, as buses provided service mostly to suburban passengers.

With time, problem of transportation of passengers became more actual. The first major transport collapse was happened in Moscow on January 6, 1931. In average, each passenger did 152 tram rides in 1914. This number greatly increased in Soviet times - 167 tram rides in 1924, 309 tram rides - in 1928 and 520 tram rides - in 1932. In 1934 annual passenger traffic reached maximum for whole 113-year history of Moscow Tram - 1.9193 billion passenger rides (5.26 mln. per day) - while population of Moscow was around 3.5 million residents. In average, each tramcar carried more than 700 thousand passengers per year.

To solve this problem, Soviet authorities started to realize another great project - Moscow Metro. Moscow Metro was built in 1931-1935 under supervision of prominent Soviet politician Lazar Kaganovich (1893-1991) and was named after him. It was opened on May 15, 1935. Comparing to tramcars, first Metro trains of "A"-type produced at Mytishchi Plant in 1934-1937 had greater capacity and were more comfortable for passengers. After opening of Moscow Metro there was started intense removal of tram tracks from the central streets and replacement of the tram with other kinds of transport. In particular, the famous tram route "*B*" along the Garden Ring, which was known among Muscovites as "*B*ukashka" (it can be roughly translated as "*B*eetle" or "Little *B*ug"), was replaced with trolleybus route "B" in 1936-1937. Trolleybus route "B" ("Bukashka") exist till today. 

The reconstruction of Garden Ring and other transport magistrals was part of the General plan of the reconstruction of Moscow, which was made under leadership of Lazar Kaganovich and approved on July 10, 1935. During reconstruction of city in the interwar period, city authorities demolished such great landmarks and symbols of Moscow like Red Gate (in 1927), Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (1931), Kitay-gorod wall (1927-1934), Sukharev Tower (1934), Triumphal Gate (1936), Monastery of Christ's Passions (1937), Cross water towers (1940), etc. However, in that period there was built Moscow Metro, all the bridges in downtown Moscow were replaced with high capacity bridges, there were extended central streets and magistrals.

New tramlines were simultaneously built to replace the old ones along bypass routes to the Moscow suburbs. In early-1941, prior to beginning of Great Patriotic War, Moscow Tram remained the main kind of urban transport in Soviet capital. It transported the bulk of passengers amounting to 70%. At that time buses were not spacious enough and could not carry the great amount of passengers. Trolleybuses that appeared further on possessed the same qualities and could not equally replace a great number of three-car tram trains. Opened in 1935, Moscow Metro network had only 3 lines with 22 stations (total length - 23.4 km) prior to beginning of WWII and thus didn't cover large territory of city. That's why Moscow Tram continued to play major role for the transportation of people in Soviet capital.

*Historical data (Year - Total length of tramlines - Average output of passenger tramcars - Annual passenger traffic):*
1913 - 301.0 km - 782 tramcars - 290.823 mln. passenger rides;
1914 - 305.0 km - 835 tramcars - 319.179 mln. passenger rides;
1915 - 311.0 km - 923 tramcars - 382.230 mln. passenger rides;
1916 - 320.1 km - 877 tramcars - 395.741 mln. passenger rides;
1917 - 320.1 km - 670 tramcars - 288.903 mln. passenger rides;
1918 - 323.0 km - 593 tramcars - 236.491 mln. passenger rides;
1919 - 325.0 km - 330 tramcars - 71.148 mln. passenger rides;
1920 - 335.0 km - 202 tramcars - 23.640 mln. passenger rides.
1921 - 337.2 km - 282 tramcars - 27.597 mln. passenger rides;
1922 - 349.5 km - 434 tramcars - 160.513 mln. passenger rides.

*Historical data (Year - Total length of tramlines - Total number of passenger tramcars - Annual passenger traffic):*
1923/24 *** - 383.1 km - 913 tramcars - 281.437 mln. passenger rides;
1924/25 *** - 388.1 km - 954 tramcars - 393.729 mln. passenger rides;
1925/26 *** - 394.2 km - 1052 tramcars - 467.681 mln. passenger rides;
1926/27 *** - 395.1 km - 1209 tramcars - 523.278 mln. passenger rides;
1927/28 *** - 408.1 km*** - 1349 tramcars - 616.277 mln. passenger rides;
1928/29 *** - 413.7 km - 1471 tramcars - 728.241 mln. passenger rides;
1929/30 *** - 410.1 km - 1564 tramcars - 865.731 mln. passenger rides;
1930 - 423.2 km - 1610 tramcars - 278.241 mln. passenger rides ****;
1931 - 441.4 km - 1871 tramcars - 1327.336 mln. passenger rides.

*** 174.5 km by axis of streets;
*** During 1923-1930, the annual financial statements of Moscow Tram were calculated for the so-called "financial year" or "fiscal year", which wasn't identical to the calendar year. Financial year became identical to the calendar year since 1931;
**** Passenger traffic for the remaining months of calendar year 1930.

*Historical data (Year - Total length of tramlines - Total number (Average output) of passenger tramcars - Annual passenger traffic):*
1932 - 503.3 km*** - 2234 (1918) tramcars - 1776.026 mln. passenger rides;
1933 - 529.5 km - *2549* (2187) tramcars - 1888.253 mln. passenger rides;
1934 - 538.0 km - 2475 (2175) tramcars - *1919.300* mln. passenger rides;
1935 - 535.0 km - 2472 (*2235*) tramcars - 1877.600 mln. passenger rides;
1936 - 514.9 km - 2440 (2212) tramcars - 1852.600 mln. passenger rides;
1937 - 514.9 km - 2362 (2166) tramcars - 1780.981 mln. passenger rides.

*** 219.6 km by axis of streets;
** Record numbers* in the whole history of Moscow Tram (1899-2014).

*Historical data (Year - Total length of tramlines - Total number (Average output) of passenger tramcars - Annual passenger traffic):*
1938 - 525.9 km - 2370 tramcars - 1778.468 mln. passenger rides;
1939 - 537.4 km - 2405 tramcars - 1840.691 mln. passenger rides;
1940 - 540.7 km - 2403 (2169) tramcars - 1841.564 mln. passenger rides.

*THE REMOVAL OF THE TRAM TRACKS IN THE CENTRE OF CITY IN 1928-1940:*
Thin dashed lines - tram tracks which were removed in 1928-1940;
Thin lines - old tramlines, which operated in 1940;
Bold lines - tramlines which were built in 1934-1940;
Bold dashed lines - tramlines which were built in 1934 and were later removed;
15.IX.36 - dates of the opening of tramlines;
l 15.IX.37 - dates of the closing of tramlines.

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of tram network on June 20, 1941 (including tramlines in the North-Eastern and Central parts of Moscow in details):*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*1926. "Million people read it every day. Advertising on the tram is cheap and rational". Bureau of advertisements (author - Dmitry Bulanov):*








Link

*1925. "Books on all branches of knowledge". The famous promotional poster of "Lengiz" (Leningrad branch of the State Publishing House). Author - Alexander Rodchenko:*








Link

*1924. "The muse of Russian avant-garde" Lilya Brik (1891-1978), famous photo for advertising poster (photographer - Alexander Rodchenko):*








rosphoto

*Alexander Rodchenko in 1926 (photographer - Vitaly Zhemchuzhny):*








Link

*1926, tramcar at Butcher Street. The one of famous unusual shots of the great Soviet photographer Alexander Rodchenko (1891-1956):*








oldmos

*1926. Demonstration. The one of famous unusual shots of the great Soviet photographer Alexander Rodchenko (1891-1956):*








Ysh

*1927, Sukharev Tower. The one of famous unusual shots of the great Soviet photographer Alexander Rodchenko (1891-1956):*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1927. Triumphal Square:*








Wikipedia

*1929, Triumphal Square and Greater Garden Street. State Theatre named after Vsevolod Meyerhold (former Charles Aumont's Theatre) and Nikitin Circus (left):*








Wikipedia

*1934-1935. Alexander Khanzhonkov's House (movie theatre) on the Triumphal Square:*








Wikipedia


----------



## geometarkv

*1928, Garden Ring. Garden-Kudrino Street, view from the Uprising Square (now Kudrino Square):*








oldmos

*1930s. Tram trains on the Uprising Square (now Kudrino Square):*








oldmos

*1930s. Tram trains on the Uprising Square (now Kudrino Square):*








oldmos

*1930s, Garden Ring. Garden-Chernogryazka Street:*








ИванИванов

*1931-1932, Garden Ring. Garden-Sukharev Street, Sukharev Tower on the background:*








ARTём


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s, Garden Ring. Tram train at Garden-Saviour Street:*








foto-history

*1934-1935, Garden Ring. Garden-Saviour Street, view from Kolkhoz Square (now Greater Sukharev Square) to the side of Red Gate Square. In 1935-1936 this street was reconstructed, and tram was replaced with trolleybus:*








Aviateur

*1935, Garden Ring, tram route "B". KM tramcar №2071 (constructed in 1930 at Kolomna Plant) on the Uprising Square (now Kudrino Square):*








Aviateur

*1935. Triumphal Square before expansion of Garden Ring. Joseph Stalin's master plan of Moscow (1935) provided for expansion of Garden Ring to at least 30-40 meter width, and demolition of buildings set at the ends of Garden Ring boulevards to create wide open squares. Grand stalinist buildings, envisioned on all the ring, where initially planned only for major squares like Kursk Rail Terminal Square and Triumphal Square. However, one end-of-boulevard block survives, precisely on the Triumphal Square, atop the six-lane tunnel. The same plan required removal of tram tracks in line with Moscow Metro construction. In fact, removal of tram tracks proceeded well in advance of Metro construction; by 1938, tram remained only in southern and south-eastern segments of the Garden Ring (this segment was closed in 1961):*








zyalt

*1934-1936, Garden Ring. Garden-Triumphal Street, view from the Triumphal Square. In 1936 this street was reconstructed, and tram was replaced with trolleybus:*








Aviateur

*1934-1936, Garden Ring. Greater Garden Street, view from the Triumphal Square to the side of Uprising Square (now Kudrino Square). In 1936 this street was reconstructed, and tram was replaced with trolleybus:*








Aviateur

*1935-1936, Garden Ring. Garden-Coach Street, view to the side of Triumphal Square. In 1936 this street was reconstructed, and tram was replaced with trolleybus:*








Aviateur

*1936. Mayakovsky Square (now Triumphal Square):*








zyalt

*1936. Mayakovsky Square (now Triumphal Square) during expansion of Garden Ring:*








zyalt

*1936. Mayakovsky Square (now Triumphal Square) during expansion of Garden Ring:*








Wikipedia

*1936. LK-4 trolleybuses - №26 and №20 (both constructed in 1934), BF tramcar №44 (constructed in 1928 at Kolomna Plant) with two "S" trailers on the Mayakovsky Square (now Triumphal Square):*








ZIU

*1938. Trolleybus at Garden-Saviour Street after its reconstruction:*








пассат


----------



## geometarkv

*Late-1930s. Garden Ring, tramlines near Metro station "Smolenskaya" on the Smolensk Square:*








foto-history

*Late-1930s. The vestibule of Metro station "Smolenskaya" with portraits of Joseph Stalin and Lazar Kaganovich:*








cocomera

*Late-1930s. Tramline near Metro station "Smolenskaya" on the Smolensk Square:*








Ysh


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s, Boulevard Ring. Tram route "A" ("Annie") at Intercession Boulevard:*








oldmos

*1931, Boulevard Ring. Tram route "A" ("Annie") near Alexander Tairov's Chamber Theatre (now Moscow Drama Theatre named after Alexander Pushkin) at Tver Boulevard:*








Link

*1932, Boulevard Ring. Street sign at Clean Ponds Boulevard: "Caution Tramcar!". The one of famous unusual shots of the great Soviet photographer Alexander Rodchenko (1891-1956):*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1938, Podkolokolny Lane. New school on the Maxim Gorky Square (now Khitrovo Square):*








Link

*1939. Tramline at Clean Ponds Boulevard:*








oldmos

*1939, BF tramcar №952 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) at Clean Ponds Boulevard, tram route "A" ("Annie"). The frame from Soviet comedy film "The Foundling" (1939, director - Tatyana Lukashevich):*








Maksim M

*1939, BF tramcar №952 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) at Clean Ponds Boulevard, tram route "A" ("Annie"). The colored frame from Soviet comedy film "The Foundling" (1939, director - Tatyana Lukashevich):*








Гоцев Андрей


----------



## geometarkv

*1925-1934, tramline on the Borodino Bridge. Bryansk Rail Terminal (now Kyiv Rail Terminal) on the background:*








oldmos

*1925-1926. Borodino Bridge was built in 1911-1912 in order to commemorate centenary of Battle of Borodino (1812) between Imperial Russian Army and Napoleon's Grande Armée. The authors of project were Nikolay Oskolkov and Mikhail Shchekotov (structural engineering), Roman Klein and Alexey Chichagov (architectural design):*








oldmos

*1927. Tramline on the Borodino Bridge:*








mr. Myxin

*1930. Turnover ring near Bryansk Rail Terminal (now Kyiv Rail Terminal):*








Андрей В.

*1925-1930. Borodino Bridge:*








oldmos

*1931-1933. KP trailer №2548 (constructed in 1931 at Kolomna Plant) at Smolensk Street near St. Nicholas Old-Orthodox Church on Vargunikha Hill:*








oldmos

*1930-1934. Borodino Bridge in winter:*








oldmos

*1934. Tram train on the Borodino Bridge:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1934-1935. Tram train on the Borodino Bridge:*








oldmos

*1935-1940, Smolensk Street. St. Nicholas Old-Orthodox Church on Vargunikha Hill:*








oldmos

*1939. Trolleybus on the Borodino Bridge:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1929. "N" trailer №1186 (constructed in 1909 at Kolomna Plant) at single-track tramline on the old Crimean Bridge, tram route "B":*








Aviateur

*1930, Crimean Rampart Street. KM motor tramcar №2089 (constructed in 1930 at Kolomna Plant) at the tram route "B" known as "Bukashka" ("Beetle" or "Bug"). It's interesting that before mass production of four-axle KP trailers, another KM motor tramcar was used as trailer for KM/KM tram train:*








oldmos

*1934. KM motor tramcar №2177 (constructed in 1932 at Kolomna Plant) at Crimean Rampart Street, tram route "B":*








Guaglione

*1930-1936, Old Crimean Bridge. The steel bridge, built in 1872-1873 by Amand Struve to a design by V. Speyer, featured two 64-meter truss boxes, supported by the central pillar. Traffic moved inside the truss, which was congested and unsafe. Tram companies issued a rule that only one tram can be on a bridge at a time, to prevent traffic deadlocks:*








oldmos

*May 25, 1936. Removing of old Crimean Bridge on fifty meters downstream Moscow-River to make site for the construction of the new bridge. During Stalin's reconstruction of Moscow, every bridge in the downtown was either rebuilt or scheduled for demolition. The Crimean Bridge was slated to be replaced in 1935. The old bridge had to operate until the substitute was completed, because the Soviet capital could not afford interruption of service along the Garden Ring. Between May 21 and May 26, 1936, the old bridge was moved fifty meters from its site on temporary pillars. For the first time in Soviet history a 4000-ton, 128-meter structure was relocated successfully. To restore tram operation via old bridge, new passages were built. Tram operation on the routes "B", №42 and №47 was restored just three days:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1936. "F" tramcar №793 (constructed in 1912 at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod) on the old Crimean Bridge, tram route №42. In 1936, during construction of new Crimean Bridge, old bridge was moved on 50 meters downstream and single-track tramline on this bridge was rebuilt into double-track:*








oldmos

*1936. KM tramcar №2149 (constructed in 1929 by Kolomnna Plant) on the old Crimean Bridge, tram route "B". The historical cadre from Soviet comedy film "Ilf and Petrov Went by a Tram" (1972, director - Viktor Titov):*








Nurmi

*1936-1938. The construction of new Crimean Bridge. The old bridge was in operation until the new bridge was completed. In 1938 was opened new Crimean Bridge with double-track tramline, and old bridge was moved to Moscow Region:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1938. New Crimean Bridge was completed on May 1, 1938, as part of Joseph Stalin's ambitious reconstruction of downtown Moscow. Designed by engineer Boris Konstantinov and architect Alexander Vlasov, it is the fourth bridge on this site and the only suspension bridge in all of Moscow:*








oldmos

*1938. Tramcar on the Crimean Bridge near Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1939. Tram train on the Greater Stone Bridge. New bridge was built in 1936-1938 by Nikolay Kalmykov (structural engineering) and Vladimir Shchuko, Vladimir Gelfreikh and Mikhail Minkus (architectural design):*








oldmos

*1938-1939. View at Kremlin and Greater Stone Bridge:*








oldmos

*1939-1940. View at Kremlin and Greater Stone Bridge from the "House on Embankment":*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1927-1929. "F" tramcar №226 (constructed in 1908 at Kolomna Plant) near Pashkov House at Moss Street, tram route "Г" ("G"):*








mr. Myxin

*1934. KM tramcar №2203 (constructed in 1932 at Kolomna Plant) near Pashkov House at Moss Street, tram route №3. The Pashkov House was erected in 1784-1786 by a Muscovite nobleman, Pyotr Pashkov; the building is believed to have been designed by great Russian architect Vasily Bazhenov (1737 or 1738 -1799):*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*Mid-1930s. Trolleybus near State Library of the USSR named after Vladimir Lenin (now Russian State Library; built in 1930-1941 by Vladimir Shchuko and Vladimir Gelfreikh):*








Ysh

*Late-1930s. KM tramcar №2246 (constructed in 1934 at Kolomna Plant) at Moss Street near vestibule of Metro station "Lenin Library" and building of State Library of the USSR named after Vladimir Lenin (now Russian State Library):*








cocomera

*Late-1930s. Tramline at Moss Street near vestibule of Metro station "Lenin Library" and building of State Library of the USSR named after Vladimir Lenin (now Russian State Library):*








Ysh

*1930s. "F" tramcar №645 (constructed in 1911 at Kolomna Plant) on the Manege Square. Pay attention on the light route display at the tram stop near State Historical Museum. It was irrevocably removed after beginning of Great Patriotic War:*








ARTём


----------



## geometarkv

*1927, Kazan Rail Terminal on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square). The construction of the modern building according the design of great Russian architect Alexey Shchusev (1873-1949) started in 1913 and ended in 1940. The building resembles the Söyembikä Tower in Kazan:*








oldmos

*1928, BF tramcar №927 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square) near railway overpass, tram route №34. Northern Rail Terminal (now Yaroslavl Rail Terminal) on the background. The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1928, "F" tramcar №785 (constructed in 1912 at Sormovo Plant in Nizhny Novgorod) under railway overpass near the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square), tram route №8. Northern Rail Terminal (now Yaroslavl Rail Terminal) on the background. The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1928, MAN motor tramcar №686 (constructed in 1911) on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square), tram route №10. The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1928, "N" trailer №1266 (constructed in 1912 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square), tram route №10. The frame from Soviet comedy film "The House at Pipe Street" (1928, director - Boris Barnet):*








Geka…

*1924-1930, Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square). View from Kazan Rail Terminal:*








oldmos

*1928. The tramline on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square) near Northern Rail Terminal (now Yaroslavl Rail Terminal):*








oldmos

*1930-1931. The tramline on the Fire Watchtower Square (now Komsomol Square) near Kazan Rail Terminal:*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1930. House of joint-stock company "Orgametall" at Fire Watchtower Street was built in Constructivism style in 1927-1928:*








Андрей В.

*1934, Northern Rail Terminal (now Yaroslavl Rail Terminal). Its existing building in Russian Revival style was built in 1902–1904 by great Russian architect Fyodor Shechtel (1859-1926):*








oldmos

*1935-1936, tram train near Northern Rail Terminal (now Yaroslavl Rail Terminal):*








oldmos

*1939. BF tramcar №5 (constructed in 1927 at Kolomna Plant) on turnover ring near Kursk Rail Terminal:*








AlexSan

*1940. "F" tramcar №743 (constructed in 1912 at Mytishchi Plant) with KP trailer №2622 (constructed in 1933 at Kolomna Plant) at Fire Watchtower Street:*








Aviateur

*1937-1940. Tramcars on the Komsomol Square near Northern Rail Terminal (now Yaroslavl Rail Terminal):*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s, tramline through Triumphal Gate on the Tver Outpost Square. Triumphal Gate was built in 1829-1834 to designs of great Russian architect Joseph Bové (1784-1834) in order to commemorate Russia's victory over Napoléon. It replaced an earlier wooden structure built by the veterans of the Napoleonic Wars in 1814:*








Wikipedia

*1920s, Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal). Its existing building was built in 1907–1912 by architect Ivan Strukov (1864-1945):*








oldmos

*1926. "F" tramcar №452 (constructed in 1909 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on the Tver Outpost Square. Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal) and Triumphal Gate on the background:*








AlexSan

*1928. Belarus-Baltic Rail Terminal (now Belarus Rail Terminal):*








oldmos

*1935. "F" tramcar №697 (constructed in 1912) on the Tver Outpost Square, tram route №6:*








Книга Мосгортранс - 50 лет

*1935. Turnover ring on the Tver Outpost Square:*








Aviateur


----------



## geometarkv

*1930-1936, tramline at Gorky Street (now 1st Tver-Yam Street). Triumphal Gate on the background:*








oldmos

*1930s. Tram trains on the Tver Outpost Square:*








ARTём

*1935. "F" tramcar №451 (constructed in 1909 at Baltic Plant in Riga) on the Tver Outpost Square, tram route №38:*








ARTём


----------



## geometarkv

*1936, Triumphal Gate before its demolition. The arch was dismantled in 1936 as part of Joseph Stalin's reconstruction of downtown Moscow. Ivan Vitali's sculptures were then put on exhibit at an architectural museum on the grounds of the former Donskoy Monastery. After the Second World War there were plans to rebuild the structure in front of the Belarus Rail Terminal. The current Triumphal Gate was built to Joseph Bové's original designs in 1966-1968 in the middle of Kutuzov Avenue, close to the Victory Park:*








Ysh

*1937. Belarus Rail Terminal:*








oldmos

*1937-1940. Belarus Rail Terminal:*








oldmos

*1939. Belarus Rail Terminal Square (now Tver Outpost Square). Turnover ring was not removed yet, but trolleybuses and Metro already operating to replace tramlines:*








Aviateur

*1939. "F" tramcar №636 (constructed in 1910 at Kolomna Plant) near Belarus Rail Terminal:*








AlexSan


----------



## geometarkv

*1933, Leningrad Highway (now Leningrad Avenue). Passengers are riding in overcrowded tramcars from "Dynamo" football stadium *








oldmos

*1938. BF tramcar №1000 (constructed in 1928 at "Red Sormovo" Plant in Nizhny Novgorod) at Leningrad Highway (now Leningrad Avenue):*








oldmos

*1940, tramcar at Leningrad Highway (now Leningrad Avenue) near the ground-level vestibule of Metro station "Sokol" ("Falcon"). The frame from newsreels:*








oldmos

*1939-1940. Tram train at Leningrad Highway (now Leningrad Avenue):*








oldmos

*1939-1940. Tramline at Leningrad Highway (now Leningrad Avenue):*








oldmos


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s. Hotel "Metropol" on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square) was built in 1899-1905 in Art Nouveau style by architects William Walcot, Lev Kekushev and Nikolay Shevyakov:*








oldmos

*1925. Tramcars on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square):*








mr. Myxin

*1925-1927, Grand (Bolshoi) Theatre on the Sverdlov Square (now Theatre Square). Its existing building was built in 1853-1856 by great Russian–Italian architect Alberto Cavos (1800-1863):*








mr. Myxin


----------



## geometarkv

*Horse-drawn tram in Kazan (1875-1900)*

In the mid-19th century Kazan was one of the largest cities in Volga Region. But city was located in few kilometers from Volga Embankment. In 19th century there were built piers of the first steamship companies, and transport communication with city became relevant - every year during the spring freshets connection with Kazan was ceased for some weeks. The first step for changing the situation was the construction of Admiralty Dam (now Kirov Dam) in 1842-1849. The second step was the opening of stagecoach (omnibus) route between Kazan (Tolchok Market) and Volga piers at the Far Mouth settlement on February 5, 1854. It was date of opening of the first public transport in Kazan. However, it turned out to be unprofitable for the owners and has been closed. The first attempt to built street railway in Kazan was been in 1867. Then, between entrepreneur Sergey Shipov and government of Kazan Governorate was signed an agreement for the construction of 7.5 kilometers of streetcar railway from Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) to the Volga piers. However, later Shipov refused to implement the contract. 

Historian Nikolay Zagoskin (1851-1912) attributes construction of horse-drawn tram railroads to the first half of 1870s. On January 13, 1870 Ministry of Railways has approved the project of engineer Pyotr Panayev. On February 21, 1873 municipal authorities concluded the contract for the construction of the lines of horse-drawn tram with Mr. Panayev. But due to a number of reasons the contract was not fulfilled - the construction works were started only on October 14, 1873. It was only after three years and a half, on October 20, 1873, that City Council reviewed the issue and recognized entrepreneurs Tahlqvist and Etolin as new owners of the enterprise, and adopted tight fixed time-limits for construction of the lines of horse-drawn tram and for putting it into operation. 

On October 14, 1875, at 2:00pm, horse-drawn tram was put into operation. It became fourth horse-drawn tram system in the Russian Empire (after St. Petersburg, Warsaw and Moscow) and third - in present-day Russia. Two lines were put into operation at the same time:
*1) Volga Line* - from Tolchok Market in the centre of city to the Nearest Mouth and Far Mouth settlements (piers of Volga River);
*2) Prolomnaya Line* - from Tolchok Market along Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) via the Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) to the Church of Pentecost at Cloth Settlement. 

The citizens liked the horse-drawn tram as the fare was much lower than that of a cab driven by a drunken cabman. During first year of operation horsecars carried 1.164.809 passengers, the revenue was 59.367 rubles and 69 kopecks. It's interesting that only on September 23, 1876, one year after opening, horse-drawn tram started to operate by timetable. Horsed small box tramcars operated along the lines. The first tramcars were supplied from Moscow. There operated 12 tramcars with capacity of 40 persons each. Due to its popularity, the Kazan horse-drawn tram was further developed same as horse-drawn tram systems in other cities. 

It is interesting that the name of the old tram stop "Petrushkin Turnout", that appeared in the city in the times of the horse-drawn tram, lived on until now. The longest Volga Line of the horse-drawn tram ran from the city centre to the Volga piers at the Far Mouth settlement which was situated at the then confluence of the Volga and Kazanka Rivers (approximately in three kilometers from the present-day Kazan Helicopter Plant). There the horses had to climb over a rather steep slope and a curve with a small radius. During the navigation period the tramcars were overcrowded, the two horses could not manage. That is why, there always was an outrunner ready. The outrunner was harnessed at the foot of the slope and was unharnessed uphill. People called the additional horse "Petrushka" ("Punch"), and the stop got the name of "Petrushkin Turnout" ("Punch Turnout"). 

Besides, poor Tatars created a peculiar type of transport in Kazan. It was called "barabus" (derived from the old Tatar word "barabız" - "let's go"). They were operated by private carriers, that were poor Tatar commoners from surrounding villages. It was probably the first public transport in Kazan, after cabs. The horse was harnessed to low wide sledge, across which there was a sackcloth or burlap mattress filled with hay or straw. Passengers sat on the mattress and "barabus" transported passengers across the city for a scanty fare, thus competing successfully with trams and cabs. Until 1930s, when trams were installed at the suburbs and any private enterprise was prohibited, barabuses were the only transport to connect quarters of poor mill-hands with other parts of the city.

In 1877 partnership "Sivkov, Toropchaninov, Tahlqvist and Co" became the owner of horse-drawn tram. Gustav Tahlqvist was the merchant from St. Petersburg (Finn by nationality) who created the glory for the Kazan horse-drawn tram. He created garden entertainment "Tivoli" near Admiralteyskoye (Admiralty) horsecar depot and organized a private industrial and agricultural exhibitions at this garden. The building of horsecar depot become the place of public entertainment, performances of orchestras, artists, etc. In 1878 the rules for the horse-drawn tram started to exist.

In 1885 "Partnership of the Volga-Kazan railway and commercial warehouses" became the owner of horse-drawn tram. In 1892 State Councillor N. Markov became new owner of tram network. He together with Ivan Likhachov (Moscow Engineer of Railways) signed new contract with City Council on the further extension of the lines of horse-drawn tram. But in 1893 Markov and Likhachov handed the agreement with all rights and liabilities to Belgian "Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Kazan". 

In mid-1890s were built three other lines:
*3) Georgian Line* - from Nicholas Square (now Lenin Garden) near Kazan Kremlin to Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street), which in 19th century has been built up with housing, and there was held trade fair. The route was: Ressurection Street (now Kremlin Street) - Left Black Lake Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street) - Nicholas Square (now Lenin Garden) - Intercession Street (now Karl Marx Street) - Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street) - Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) - Arsk cemetery;
*4) Central Line:* Upper St. Theodore Street (now Pushkin Street) - 1st Theatrical Street (now Pushkin Street) - Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street) - Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street);
*5) St. Catherine Line:* Tolchok Market - Vladimir Street (now Moscow Street) - Moscow Street - Hay Square - Evangelists street (now Tatarstan Street) - Tikhvin Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street) - St. Catherine Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street) - factory of Krestovnikov brothers (now "Nefis" Holding).

By the end of 19th century there were five lines of horse-drawn tram (43 stops) with total length of 18.3 km and two horsecar depots - Admiralteyskoye (which included two sheds for horsecars and stabling for 200 horses) and Arskoye (one shed for horsecars and stabling for 130 horses). The lines of horse-drawn tram were improved - along the routes were installed the telegraph and telephone lines, some paths were lighted at night. Tramcars were drawn by two horses and were operated with average speed that was no higher than 7.5 km per hour. In summer, the horse-drawn tram operated from 7am to 9pm. In winter the traffic was not so regular, and some tramlines did not operate and traffic was renewed only in spring. Passengers could enjoy two classes of service at four of five tramlines of the horse-drawn tram: the first class, where the seats were located in the front part of the tramcar, and the second class with the seats in the back part of the tramcar. The fare for the whole length of any of the lines was the same. At each of four urban tramlines, first-class passengers paid up to 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles per a person, second-class passengers paid an 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles, kids under five years of age could travel free of charge if they did not occupy a separate seat. For the trip from city to the Volga piers, passengers paid up to 15 kopecks or 0.15 rubles per a person (first-class) and 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles (second-class). Those who so desired were given special transfer tickets, which gave the opportunity to change the tram at the intersection of two tramlines and travel along the other line at the same fare, but it could only be done within the bounds of one of the two districts where the horse-drawn tram operated. The two districts were separated by the Central Line running across the whole city of Kazan. 

*October 14, 1875. Admiralteyskoye (Admiralty) horsecar depot, the day of opening of horse-drawn tram:*








rustik68

*Horse-drawn tram in Kazan:*








rustik68

*1890s, horse-drawn tram on the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square). City Theatre (left) and building of Gentry Assembly (now City Hall, right):*








lext-2009

*The double-decked horsecar with "imperial" (from catalog of "Nivelles" Plant):* 








Ааре Оландер

*"Barabuses" at Transverse Ascension Street (now Kavi Najmi Street):*








mamonino

*Volga Line, horse-drawn tram near Volga piers:*








Link

*Map of the horse-drawn tramlines in Kazan (1875-1900):
I - Volga Line;
II - Prolomnaya Line;
III - Georgian Line;
IV - Central Line;
V - St. Catherine Line;
X – Admiralteyskoye (Admiralty) horsecar depot;
X – Arskoye (Arsk) horsecar depot:*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*Electric tram in Kazan (1899-1920)*

Thus, at the turn of the 19th century, there were two basic means of transport in the city - horse cabs and the horse-drawn tram. The horse-drawn tram was the predecessor of the tram traffic in Kazan. Those were small wagons drawn along the rails with the help of two horses. Some tramcars were double-decked, on the top deck called "imperial" there were seats for commoners.

However, scientific progress continued to advance. The horse-drawn tram in Kazan was converted to electric traction. The reconstruction of tram network in order "to substitute traction" was performed by Belgian "Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Kazan". On June 22, 1897 "Belgians" concluded the contract with City Council, which included obligations to convert all urban railroads to electric traction by 1917. It should be noted that the citizens of Kazan were familiar with the use of electric power, for in 1895 Belgian joint-stock company "Gas and Electricity" put into operation the first power station in Kazan with the voltage of 175 V DC. There was demand for the use of electric energy and by 1914 the capacity of the said power station, known later as "Red Sunrise", amounted to 1800 kW. This power station operated till 1926.

But engines of electric tramcars required a higher level of voltage. In 1898 there began construction of the Central tram power station for electrically driven trams. It was built specially for tram demands on the bank of Lake Nizhny Kaban, at the intersection of Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street) and Left Embankment of Kaban (now Şihabetdin Märcani Street). Its bulk, which remained intact until 1970s, was situated on the bank of the Lake Nizhny Kaban, approximately on the spot where the service entrance to the Tatar Academic Theatre named after Ğäliäsğar Kamal is situated now. On October 27, 1899 this oil-fired steam power station was put into operation. The belt-driven steam engine rotated three dynamos that generated direct current with the voltage of 550 Volt. And so, on November 30, 1899, the first electrically driven tram appeared in the city.

It is interesting that Kazan was among the first Russian cities that started to use the new electrically driven transport. Kyiv was pioneer of the electric tram traffic in the Russian Empire, for tram traffic was started there on June 13, 1892, and on May 20, 1896 the tram traffic was started in Nizhny Novgorod. The electric tram operation in Kazan was started in the same year as in Moscow, which is a momentous event. On December 2, 1899, the formal ceremony of putting into operation the first Kazan electric tram was held. The ceremony was attended by a large number of people, the Vice-Governor, representatives of local governmental and public authorities, members of the City Council and Zemstvo (elective district council in pre-revolutionary Russia). The festive event took place at the Central tram power station specially built a year in advance on the bank of Lake Nizhny Kaban. Archbishop of Kazan and Sviyazhsk Arseny held a religious moleben (supplicatory prayer service), and after that the tram traffic was started. People were invited to go for a ride. There was no end of volunteers, because, according to a local newspaper, "the tramcars proceeded from the Central tram power station to Arsk Field and then to Greater Prolomnaya Street, where a marvelous dinner-party was given for the guests". At that time the city had 26 tramcars and 15 kilometers of tramlines. Tramcars were naturally of Belgian make. It were two-axle bilateral tramcars with length of 9 meters equipped with roller-rod current collectors and hand-driven rim-block mechanical brakes. Admiralteyskoye (Admiralty) depot became used only for electric tramlines (capacity - 20 tramcars). In addition, the very word "tram" became common only after the horse traction was substituted for the electric traction.

Initially traffic occurred along three electrified tramlines of five:
1) Prolomnaya Line: Tolchok Market - Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - Cloth Settlement;
2) Georgian Line: Nicholas Square (now Lenin Garden) - Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street) - Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) - Arsk cemetery;
3) Fish Row Line, former Central Line: Pushkin Street - Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street).

On September 13, 1900, the 11 electric tramcars started to operate along the Volga Line in the direction to the Volga piers (Tolchok Market - Volga piers at the Far Mouth settlement). The total length increased till 17 km. Converting to a new traction type occurred gradually, but on December 26, 1900, the Kazan horse-drawn tram ceased to exist - all tramlines were converted to electric traction. That day was electrified last St. Catherine Line: Tolchok Market - Vladimir Street (now Moscow Street) - Krestovnikovs factory (now "Nefis" Holding). The annual ridership was 6.9 million passengers in 1902.

However altruistic good Samaritans "Belgians", who performed tireless activity in many cities of the Russian Empire, might have been, their first and major goal was to draw profit from the enterprise. "Joint stock company of horse-drawn railways in Kazan" received new "Nivelles" tramcars equipped with electric engines from Belgium. In 1899, 36 motor tramcars were received (№№101-136, constructed in 1898), in 1905 – 18 items (№№137-154), in 1912 - last 6 tramcars (№№155-160). Obviously, the cost thereof was rather high, and taking into account the cost of long-distance transportation - the total amount was a pretty penny. It was decided to save money by using engineless trailers. Reequipped horse-drawn tramcars were used for that purpose. Horse-drawn tramcars were double-decked, the top deck was called "imperial". That is why Kazan happened to be the only city in the Russian Empire with a double-decked electrically-driven tramcars. 

There were other difficulties as well. Those were of technical nature. Wire section in many segments failed to be consistent with the transmitted load, therefore the voltage of the trolley line was much lower than the required one, in some segments the voltage was as low as 40% of the nominal one, which affected the tractive ability of tram electric motors. Production of high-quality equipment requires feedback of operation experience and improvement of technologies. That is why, though the Central tram power station burned expensive fuel oil, huge automatic controllers installed at the marble distribution panel of the power station were extremely imperfect. Particularly, they had a bad arc quenching system and every time in case of short-circuit of the line, and that occurred quite often, the automatic controllers triggered roaring as a cannon shot and emitting a fireball. Three "Sulzer" steam engines equipped with huge flywheels functioned at the Central tram power station. The steam engine flywheel was connected to the dynamo pulley with a belt made of camel leather and being more than a meter wide. There was a one-storey boiler house situated nearby. Steam boilers installed there were heated using the fuel oil. Sometimes the belt was torn and in that case its edges were tossed up with great force almost to the ceiling. Flying belt scraps going round with the velocity of helicopter rotor blades destroyed everything on their way. That is why, persons on duty were not allowed to approach the automatic controllers.

However, the capacity of the then electric tram motors was quite enough to move upward over a very steep ascent, whereas in case of the horse-drawn tram additional horses had been used for that purpose, they had been called "petrushki" since the times of horse-drawn tram operation at Petrushkin Turnout. Even in the times of the Soviet Union there existed a tram route going down, same as former tram route №2 along Butlerov Street, but it did not turn further in the direction of Bolaq Canal, and proceeded along Labor Unions Street rounding the sharp bend upwards in the direction of University Street. Further on, the tram passed by the building of the Kazan State University along Chernyshevsky Street (now Kremlin Street). Besides, the downhill slope near the building of Kazan State Finance and Economics Institute was much steeper before the Great Patriotic War. Later on, the steepness was more or less flattened with additional fill-up soil. The trouble was that sometimes the tramcar gained excess speed moving downhill and derailed. It happened while moving downhill along Butlerov Street and while moving downhill from the University. That is why, the check station for the tram route №2 was established right at the foot of the slope. The tram that derailed moving along University Street failed to turn to Labor Unions Street and rolled downgrade to Bauman Street.

Let's, however, come back to Kazan at the turn of 19th century. In 1904 the rolling stock consisted of 36 motor tramcars and 45 trailers, capacity of Arskoye (Arsk) depot was increased till 36 tramcars. In 1905 the total length of the five lines amounted to more than 26 kilometers, including about 16 kilometers of double-track lines.

In 1906 there was put into operation tramline along Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) near Kazan Kremlin, and Georgian Line was extended from Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) to the Academic Settlement, along the 1st Academic Street (now Vishnevsky Street). In 1909 there were introduced free tram tickets for students. In 1912 for military persons were introduced free tram tickets for the trip at second-class seats and at "imperial" (top deck) of trailers. During first half of 1910, the revenue from tram operation was 805 thousand francs (on 41 thousand francs more comparing with first half of 1909).

In 1914 there were five tram routes in the city. They had no numbers and were called according to the names of the lines. Its detailed routes were:
*1) combined Volga-Prolomnaya Line:* Far Mouth settlement (Volga piers) - Admiralty Settlement - Tolchok Market - Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - St. George Street (now Petersburg Street) - Cloth Settlement.
_The first line was called Volgo-Prolomnaya. It ran from the Volga piers through Admiralty Settlement to the city, crossed Tolchok Market at the corner of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street), and then along Greater Prolomnaya Street, through Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square), St. George Street (now Petersburg Street) and 2nd Prolomnaya Street (2nd Breach Street, now Petersburg Street) to the end of Cloth Settlement._
*2) new Resurrection Line:* St. John Square (now May Day Square) near Kazan Kremlin - Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) - University Street - Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - Shcherbakov Lane - New Potter Street (now Butlerov Street) - Likhachov Street (now Aivazovsky Street) - Transverse Street of 2nd and 3rd Hills (now Aivazovsky Street) - 2nd Hill Street (now Volkov Street).
_The second line - Resurrection Line - ran from the monument to Russian Emperor Alexander II on the St. John Square (now May Day Square) along Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street), University Street, Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street), Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square), Shcherbakov Lane, New Potter Street (now Butlerov Street), along Likhachov Street (now Aivazovsky Street) and Transverse Street of 2nd and 3rd Hills (now Aivazovsky Street) and further on along the 2nd Hill Street (now Volkov Street) up to Teachers' Female School._
*3) Georgian Line:* St. John Square (now May Day Square) near Kazan Kremlin - Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) - Left Black Lake Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street) - Lobachevsky Street - Intercession Street (now Karl Marx Street) - Theatre Square (now Freedom Square) - Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street) - Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) - Academic Settlement (by 1st Academic Street, now Vishnevsky Street) and "Russian Switzerland" Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky).
_The third line - Georgian Line - also started from the monument to Russian Emperor Alexander II on the St. John Square (now May Day Square) and ran along Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street), but then turned to Left Black Lake Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street), Lobachevsky Street and Intercession Street (now Karl Marx Street) and ran further through Theatre Square (now Freedom Square), along Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street) and Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) to the Academic Settlement (by 1st Academic Street, now Vishnevsky Street) and "Russian Switzerland" Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky)._
*4) Circular Line,* extended former Central Line: Rail Terminal - Transverse Vladimir Street (now Chernyshevsky Street) - Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street) - Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) - St. John Square (now May Day Square) - Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) - Kazan Street (now Mislavsky Street) - Exaltation Street (now Karl Marx Street) - Transverse Kazan Street (now Yapeev Street) - Lower St. Theodore Street (now Fedoseev Street) - Kasatkin Street - Pushkin Street - Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street) - Greater Philistine Street (now Narimanov Street) - Rail Terminal.
_As for the fourth line - Circular Line - the tramcars operated from Rail Terminal along Transverse Vladimir Street (now Chernyshevsky Street), Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street), Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street), through St. John Square (now May Day Square), along Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street), Kazan Street (now Mislavsky Street), Exaltation Street (now Karl Marx Street), Transverse Kazan Street (now Yapeev Street), went past the St. Eudokia Church, along Lower St. Theodore Street (now Fedoseev Street), Kasatkin Street, Pushkin Street, Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street), through Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square), Bolaq Canal, the steamship pier of Lake Nizhny Kaban and returned along Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street) and Greater Philistine Street (now Narimanov Street) to the Rail Terminal._
*5) St. Catherine Line:* St. John Square (now May Day Square) near Kazan Kremlin - Tolchok Market - Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street) - Transverse Vladimir Street (now Chernyshevsky Street) - Moscow Street - Hay Square - Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street) - St. Catherine Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street) - Krestovnikovs factory (now "Nefis" Holding).
_And finally, the fifth line - St. Catherine Line - ran from the St. John Square (now May Day Square), along Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street), Transverse Vladimir Street (now Chernyshevsky Street), Moscow Street, Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street) and St. Catherine Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street) to the factory of Krestovnikov brothers._

The three of five tram routes passed through Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square). In early 1900s there was built rail ring for turning of tramcars. As a result, whole square became known as "Ring" among Kazan residents. This nickname is preserved till our days.

In course of time, Kazan tram has been improved slowly but steadily. There were laid grooved rails at the central streets and some single-track tramlines were reconstructed into double-track. As a result, in 1914 total length of electric tramlines increased till 50.4 km. There were 275 tram workers and 105 tramcars (60 motor tramcars and 45 trailers). The annual ridership was 15.6 million passengers in 1914 (in 1913 - 14.238 million passengers).

There were 22 seats in the each motor tramcar. The average speed that the tramcar gained, including stopovers, did not exceed 11-13 kilometers per hour, and the maximum speed was 25 km per hour. Tramcars were of two types - closed and open. Besides, each tramcar was separated according two service classes - first-class and second-class. In closed tramcars the first class included the back half of the tramcar and the back platform, and in open tramcars the first class included all benches, except the front one. The second class of the closed tramcars included, accordingly, the front half and the front platform as well as the top deck ("imperial"), and the second class of the open tramcars included the front bench and both platforms. The first-class ticket was almost two times more expensive than the second-class ticket. Thus, for instance, the first-class fare at the Resurrection Line was 5 kopecks or 0.05 rubles, and the second-class fare was 3 kopecks or 0.03 rubles. For the trip by most longest Volga-Prolomnaya Line passengers paid an 20 kopecks and 11 kopecks respectively. But as compared to the cab fare - from 20 to 80 kopecks - the tram was extremely cheap and for that reason popular among the citizens. Travel time by whole Volga-Prolomnaya Line was 45-55 minutes. Every day, in Kazan operated up to 50 tramcars at which worked 25 tram drivers and 50 conductors. Each tramcar rode about 25.67 km per day, daily revenue was about 500 rubles. 

Tram service became an indispensible part of the city. The existence of a tram station near an institution or a market stall created an advantage making the commercial enterprise attractive for clients and, consequently, more profitable. For example, hotel rooms with a tram station situated nearby were more popular both among the city visitors and the citizens living there. Thus, the reference to the tram station situated nearby was printed in capital letters in the advertisement of hotel rooms in the well-known "Kazan Podvorye". It is obvious that location of tram stops in close vicinity was also considered advantageous in the times of the horse-drawn tram. Some pre-revolutionary postcards depicting Kazan include the tramcars, which became an indispensible part of the city life. Even though sometimes there are no tramcars, one can see tramlines patronized by ever-present good Samaritans "Belgians". In such way the Kazan tram functioned until 1917. The term of concession for tramlines that were built and operated by Belgian "Joint stock company of urban railways in Kazan" was coming to an end according to the contract with the City Council and Zemstvo (elective district council in pre-revolutionary Russia) in October 1942. However, the Revolution of 1917 frustrated all plans. 

In 1915 annual ridership amounted to 18.7 mln, in 1916 - till 21.7 mln. In 1916 Belgian "Joint stock company of urban railways in Kazan" was transformed into Russian partnership. After beginning of WWI, there was stopped tramcar repairs due to price increase on necessary materials. As a result, by the end of 1917, there operated only 24-26 motor tramcars and 8-10 trailers per day. In 1917, due to difficulties of military times, they became use firewoods as fuel for Central tram power station instead of fuel-oil.

The population of Kazan also greatly grew during 20 years - 130 thousand residents in 1897, 161 thousand residents in 1907, 194.2 thousand residents in 1914, 206.562 thousand residents in 1917.

In 1917 Kazan became one of the revolution centers. In August 1917 large-scale Gunpowder Plant fire occurred in the city. It began on August 27, destroying the plant and spreading panic in the city on August 27-29, and it lasted at least until September 6. Fire resulted in minor detonations of the shells in depots, scattered over the industrial part of the city. However, most of the explosives were flooded by water from emergency reservoirs; that prevented a major explosion. Thirteen were killed by the blast and fire, 8 died of wounds, and 172, including 30 children were injured. The fire destroyed 12000 machine guns and one million shells in depots (1285.83 tonnes), and 542 buildings were destroyed, 152 of them totally. In addition, 1.8 million poods (29500 tonnes) of oil were lost to the fire. 

On October 18, 1917 tram workers took part in the general strike. On November 8, 1917 Bolsheviks took power in Kazan. In December 1917 in the tram depot was created party Bolshevik unit. In early 1918, due to a sharp increase in prices for products, the workers were forced to demand wage increases. Administration of partnership has refused to comply with those demands by threatening dismissal and closure of the tram network. On April 9, 1918 administration was removed from the control over Kazan tram. Management of tram network was transferred to the board and an internal committee of employees. The emergence of new authorities resulted in the elimination of private ownership of at least somewhat significant production facilities. The whole of the most important infrastructure became the ownership of the state, including horse-drawn tram railroad that were nationalized by virtue of the Decree of All-Russian Central Executive Committee and The Council of People's Commissars of the RSFSR as of June 28, 1918.

In 1918, Kazan was the capital of the Idel-Ural State (short-lived Tatar republic that united Tatars, Bashkirs and the Chuvash in the turmoil of the Russian Civil War), which was suppressed by the Bolshevist government. In the Kazan Operation of August 1918, city was briefly occupied by Czechoslovak Legions. The most important result was the capturing of the Gold Reserves of Russian Empire, moved to Kazan during First World War for better safety (prior to WWI, it were largest world's gold reserves). Bolsheviks lost control over the Volga Region and access to Middle Asia and Siberia. During one month, from August 6 till September 8, Czechoslovaks used tram system only for military purposes. On September 10, after storming the city from three directions, Red Army troops took control of Kazan. As a result of military actions, Kazan Tram was almost completely devastated.

On December 7, 1918 tram network passed under the jurisdiction of municipal department of the Kazan Board of Deputies. By winter of 1919, there operated only 13 tramcars per day. In 1919 there were only 20 motor cars and 10 trailers in Kazan. Confusion and devastation in the times of the Russian Revolution and the Russian Civil War caused the stop of operation of the most popular kind of city transport. In addition to all troubles, many tramcars were destroyed as a result of large fire that occurred in the Arskoye (Arsk) tram depot. Since February 1919 till December 1921 tramcars served mainly for cargo transportation, passenger tramcars were rebuilt into cargo platforms, tramlines were extended to the railroad and in the industrial areas. There was no passenger traffic in this period, mostly due to the lack of power supply. It's needs to mention that were few attempts to restore passenger traffic. However, as a result of economic difficulties, many Kazan residents were not able to pay for tickets, and passenger traffic was ceased after short periods of operation. 

*"Nivelles" two-axle motor tramcar №158 (constructed in 1912):* 








Ааре Оландер

*1900s. Central tram power station (traction substation №1) on Lake Nizhny Kaban:*








Rustik68

*The obligation of the Belgian "Joint stock company of urban railways in Kazan":*








Rustik68

*1913, THE SCHEME OF KAZAN TRAMLINES 
1) Red line – Volga-Prolomnaya Line;
2) Blue line – Circular Line;
3) Orange line – St. Catherine Line;
4) Green line – Resurrection Line;
5) Yellow line – Georgian Line;
X – Admiralteyskoye (Admiralty) tram depot;
X – Arskoye (Arsk) tram depot;*








Рома


----------



## geometarkv

*1914, THE SCHEME OF KAZAN TRAMLINES 
1) Red line – Volga-Prolomnaya Line;
2) Blue line – Resurrection Line;
3) Brown line – Georgian Line;
4) Green line – Circular Line;
5) Orange line –- St. Catherine Line:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*1917, THE SCHEME OF KAZAN TRAMLINES 
I) Volga-Prolomnaya Line;
II) Resurrection Line;
III) Georgian Line;
IV) Circular Line;
V) St. Catherine Line;
X – Admiralteyskoye (Admiralty) tram depot;
X – Arskoye (Arsk) tram depot:*

Link
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Volga piers:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Tramcars near the Far Mouth settlement:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Volga piers:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Tramline at the Far Mouth settlement:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Tramline at the Far Mouth settlement:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Tramcar at the Nearest Mouth settlement:*








lext-2009

*1900s, Admiralty Dam (now Kirov Dam). The view to Kazan Kremlin:*








russiahistory

*1900s. Volga piers:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s, Kazan. The view from St. John Hill:*








Rustik68

*1900s. Tramcar near St. John Monastery:*








kazan-history

*1910s. Tramline near Kazan Kremlin (left) and St. John Monastery (right):*








Teamsky


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s, St. John Square (now May Day Square). Monument to Russian Emperor Alexander II (opened on September 11, 1895):*








Rustik68

*1910s. St. John Square (now May Day Square) near entrance to Kazan Kremlin:*








Link

*1910s, St. John Square (now May Day Square). St. John Monastery (left):*








Rustik68

*1910s. Belgian two-axle motor tramcar №148 (constructed in 1905) on the St. John Square (now May Day Square):*








Андрей В.


----------



## geometarkv

*1910s. St. John Square (now May Day Square) near entrance to Kazan Kremlin:*








Link

*1900s. Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) and St. John Square (now May Day Square):*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1900s. Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) and St. John Square (now May Day Square):*








Андрей В.

*1900s. Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) and St. John Square (now May Day Square):*








rustik68

*1900s, Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street). Saviour Tower of Kazan Kremlin on the background:*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1910s, the intersection of Resurrection Line and Georgian Line. Alexandrov Passage (left) at Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street) was built in 1880-1883 by architect Genrich Rusch according to project of Vladimir Suslov and Nikolay Pozdeyev:*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*1910s. Zinaida Ushkova's House (now National Library of the Republic of Tatarstan) at the end of Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street):*








Link

*1910s. Zinaida Ushkova's House (now National Library of the Republic of Tatarstan; left) at the end of Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street):*








Link

*1912. Zinaida Ushkova's House (now National Library of the Republic of Tatarstan) at the end of Resurrection Street (now Kremlin Street):*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Pavel Shchetinkin's Hotel (now Hotel "Kazan"; right) at the intersection of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and Sts. Peter & Paul Street (now Musa Cälil Street):*








rukazan

*1900s. Pavel Shchetinkin's Hotel (now Hotel "Kazan"; left) at the intersection of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street):*








insros

*1900s. The intersection of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street):*








Link

*1900s. Exchange building at Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street):*








Rustik68


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Belgian two-axle motor tramcar №116 (constructed in 1898) at Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street):*








lext-2009

*1900s, electric tramcar №116 with two trailers (the first double-deck trailer is redone horsecar) at Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street). The belltower of Epiphany Church on the background:*








Rustik68


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) was named for the two breaches of the Kremlin wall, which were made as the result of the explosions of the tower Nur-Ali and Lower Nogai Gate during the siege of the Kazan Kremlin by the troops of Russian Tsar Ivan the Terrible in 1552:*








Rukazan

*1900s, the intersection of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and University Street. Old Prolomnaya Pharmacy before reconstruction of 1913:*








lext-2009

*1913, the intersection of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and University Street. Old Prolomnaya Pharmacy during reconstruction:*








lext-2009

*1910s, the intersection of Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) and University Street. Old Prolomnaya Pharmacy after reconstruction of 1913:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Tramline near St. Eudokia Church at Lower St. Theodore Street (now Fedoseev Street):*








Rustik68

*1900s. 1st Imperial Gymnasium (now State Technical University named after Andrey Tupolev) at Exaltation Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Link

*1900s. 1st Imperial Gymnasium (now State Technical University named after Andrey Tupolev) at Exaltation Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Inkazan

*1900s. Left Black Lake Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street), the view at the "Black Lake" Garden and Kremlin:*








Андрей В.

*1900s. The intersection of Left Black Lake Street (now Dzerzhinsky Street) and Lobachevsky Street:*








rukazan

*1900s. Tramline at Pushkin Street:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. City Theatre on the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square), the intersection of Pushkin Street and Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Андрей В.

*1900s. City Theatre and Gentry Assembly (now City Hall) on the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square), the intersection of Pushkin Street and Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Link

*1900s, Belgian two-axle motor tramcar №130 (constructed in 1898) near the monument to the Russian poet and statesman Gavrila Derzhavin (a native of Kazan Governorate) at the Derzhavin Garden. The view from the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square):*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1900s. Monument to Gavrila Derzhavin (1743-1816) at the Derzhavin Garden:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Derzhavin Garden:*








Rustik68

*1912. Theatre Square (now Freedom Square) during the celebrations dedicated to the centenary of Russian Victory over Napoléon's Grande Armée. The plaster monument to Field Marshal Mikhail Kutuzov (1745-1813) near City Theatre:*








lext-2009

*1910s. "Nivelles" two-axle motor tramcar №157 (constructed in 1912) on the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square) near building of Gentry Assembly (now City Hall, right):*








Boris Dudenkov

*1900s, City Theatre on the Theatre Square (now Freedom Square). The power station "Red Sunrise" on the background:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Gentry Assembly, now City Hall (left) and Georgian Church (right) at Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








kanneljarvi2006

*1900s. Gentry Assembly, now City Hall (left) and Georgian Church (right) at Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Rustik68

*1900s. Gentry Assembly, now City Hall (left) and Georgian Church (right) at Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








kanneljarvi2006

*1900s. Telegraph building at Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Rustik68

*1900s. Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Link

*1900s. Pedagogical Institute (now "Energobank" head-office) at the intersection of Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street) and Zhukovsky Street:*








lext-2009

*1900s. Pedagogical Institute (now "Energobank" head-office) at the intersection of Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street) and Zhukovsky Street:*








Link

*1910s. Commercial College (now Kazan State Agrarian University) at Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. Art School at the end of Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Link

*1900s. Art School at the end of Georgian Street (now Karl Marx Street):*








Link

*1910s. 1st Academic Street (now Vishnevsky Street):*








Link


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. The electric tramcar with open-type trailer on the bridge across Bolaq Canal near Guest Court Street (now Chernyshevsky Street):*








Rustik68

*1900s. The electric tramcar on the bridge across Bolaq Canal:*








Abdulla Dubin

*1910s. Bolaq Canal:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*1900s. The intersection of Moscow Street and Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street):*








Dimar Sagdeev

*1900s. The intersection of Moscow Street and Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street):*








Андрей В.

*1900s, tramcar at Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street). The chimney of Central tram power station and Church of Four Evangelists on the background:*








lext-2009 

*1900s. Hay Market on the Hay Square:*








Teamsky

*1910s. Hay Market Mosque (now Nurulla Mosque) at Moscow Street:*








Link

*1910s. Hay Market Mosque (now Nurulla Mosque) at Moscow Street:*








mamonino


----------



## geometarkv

*Kazan Rail Terminal was built in 1893-1896 by Genrich Rusch and was opened on January 23, 1896:*








humus

*1900s. Tramline near Kazan Rail Terminal:*








Link

*1900s. Chapel of Alexander II, the view in direction to Assumption Street (now Moscow Street):*








Андрей В.

*1900s, aerial view of Kazan. Volga-Prolomnaya Line at Assumption Street (now Moscow Street), Vladimir Street (now Moscow Street) and Moscow Street:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*Kazan in 1918. 22nd episode of "Kinonedelya", the Moscow Cinema Committee's weekly film series, and the first newsreel series in Russia (director – Dziga Vertov):*





*May 19, 1916. The snow in Kazan:*








lext-2009

*1917. The meeting on the St. John Square (now May Day Square):*








kazan

*September 1918. Red Army enters into Kazan after the victory:*








Link 

*September 1918. Red Army enters into Kazan after the victory:*








Wikipedia


----------



## geometarkv

*The revival of transport in the capital of the Tatar ASSR (1920-1929)*

After the Great October Socialist Revolution of 1917, Kazan Governorate ceased to exist. On May 27, 1920 within Russian Socialist Federative Soviet Republic (RSFSR) was established Tatar Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic (Tatar ASSR) with its capital in Kazan. In the 1920s and 1930s, most of the city's mosques and churches were destroyed, as occurred elsewhere in the USSR.

The period of 1919-1921 brought decline and fall to the tram system of the city, as well as for other branches. There was almost no tram traffic, except occasional transportation of cargo and redeployment of regiments. In 1921, several tramcars were repaired. In December 1921 there was restored passenger tram operation at the Prolomnaya Line (Tolchok Market - Greater Prolomnaya Street, now Bauman Street - Fish Row Square, now Tuqay Square - St. George Street, now Petersburg Street - Cloth Settlement) and Georgian Line (Lenin Garden - Karl Marx Street - Arsk Field's Street, now Nikolay Yershov Street - Academic Settlement). The tram network consisted of tramlines with length of 20 km (comparing with former 55 km). There operated 18 motor tramcars and 2 trailers for passengers as well as 6 motor tramcars and 10 trailers for cargo operation. In April 1922 there was restored tram operation at the Volga-Prolomnaya Line to the Volga piers.

Thus, in 1922 in Kazan operated only two (but relatively long) tramlines:
1) Volga-Prolomnaya Line: Far Mouth settlement (Volga piers) - Admiralty Settlement - Tolchok Market - Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - St. George Street (now Petersburg Street) - Cloth Settlement;
2) combined Georgian-St. Catherine Line: Academic Settlement - Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) - Karl Marx Street - Pushkin Street - Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street) - Fish Row Square (now Tuqay Square) - Evangelists Street (now Tatarstan Street) - Tuqay Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street) - former Krestovnikovs factory (now "Nefis" Holding).

According to the data provided at the All-Russian Tram Conference of 1922, in Kazan were 17 serviceable motor tramcars, 3 serviceable trailers and 1 motor tramcar for cargo operation. But no more than 10-12 tramcars operated along the lines. They transported only 1.12 million passengers during the year (1922). There were cases that all tramcars were out of service and there was nothing to remove it from the tramlines - there was no even service tramcar in the depot. During winter of 1922/1923, tram operation was ceased again due to snow drifts and lack of resources to solve this problem. By mid-1923 tram operation started to be renewed. In May 1923 tram operation was restored and it was never interrupted since then. All in all, in the tram depot there were 18 motor tramcars and 2 trailers fit for service, and the total length of the useable street railway did not exceed 24 km of the previously constructed 55 km. The main part of the track facilities was faulty, including 42 motor tramcars and 43 trailers. In 1923 there were already 22 tramcars operating along the lines; they travelled 850.000 km and transported 6.4 million people, in 1924/1925 - 24 tramcars (7.1 million people).

In the 1920s, rails and sleepers were in bad condition. Squeaking and jumping at every rail joint, tramcars crawled slowly along the tram tracks. Accidents were quite common. Tramcars operating along single-track lines often had to wait at the passing tracks for the oncoming tram to pass by. The journey from the city centre to the Volga piers took about an hour or an hour and a half. Unsatisfactory performance occurred due to the wear and tear and obsolescence of tram tracks. Sleepers in many sections had not been changed for thirty years. The rails were worn out, switchers and frogs were loose, materials were required to repair wires, and those were not available. The tramcars were also in bad condition. Rails were often substituted for railway rails. Due to the wear and tear of the track facilities tramcars often derailed, and processions of passengers walking past the lines of motionless trams could be seen in many streets.

Power supply of trams was a problem. Due to the lack of oil products, the Central tram power station burned. The station was worn out to a great extent, it was obsolescent and could not "support" trams. It often happened that damp wood was delivered to the power station, which resulted in the drop of pressure in boiler houses and the voltage drop. Immediately tramcars stopped not only in remote districts such as Admiralty Settlement, but also in more nearest areas. Passengers had to wait or to walk.

The only basis of the tram operation was the tram depot at the Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street), existing since the time of the horse-drawn tram. There was also a small depot in Admiralty Settlement - a long shed used as a parking lot for cargo and written off tramcars, it was the Petrov tram depot. Tramcars operating in the city were mostly of pre-revolutionary Belgian make, and they were rather worn out. It often happened that the tramcar started to operate on the line in the morning, but was towed back because of some fault. Tram drivers were all men at first. But in 1930s a few women expressed the desire to become tram drivers. The first non-numerous group of female tram drivers have successfully coped with new responsibilities, denying the opinion of that time that "the work of tram driver is not for women".

Working conditions of tram drivers were extremely severe: the front platform, where the driver's workplace was located, was not at all protected from the wind. The front platform was often crowded mostly with people from the tram depot. Sometimes people travelled on the roof. Handbrakes required much strength, it was difficult to turn the steering wheel, and it was allowed to use electric brakes only in exceptional cases, for fear of spoiling the engine or other equipment. The work was even harder in autumn and winter when the observation glass was covered with ice as there was no electric heating, the driver used a rag with salt to clean the window an endless number of times, but in vain.

To improve the tram traffic, overhaul of the tram track and wires was required, there was a need for new tramcars. It became possible to get down to it only at the end of the reconstruction period. There was no opportunity to receive new tramcars at those times. That is why the Tram Management decided to purchase old Moscow tramcars. In 1924, 20 old tramcars were bought and 14 motor tramcars and 2 trailers were assembled on the basis thereof.

In 1925, the City Council (City Soviet) decided to thoroughly get down to restoration and development of tram traffic. Receiving in 1925 ten motor tramcars from Moscow was a great event. At that time the Kazan tram depot had 48 motor tramcars, let alone the trailers.

Three tramlines of pre-revolutionary times started to function. In 1925 those tramlines got numbers instead of former names. At every line there were not only stops, but stations to specify the scope of fare. 
*№1 (former Volga-Prolomnaya Line; 6 stations and 23 stops):* Cloth Settlement - Fish Row Square, so-called "Ring" (now Tuqay Square) - Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street) - Admiralty Settlement - Far Mouth settlement (Volga piers).
_ Line №1 comprised 6 stations with 23 stops, including request stops. The line ran along the 2nd Prolomnaya Street (2nd Breach Street, now Petersburg Street), Sverdlov Street (now Petersburg Street), Greater Prolomnaya Street (Greater Breach Street, now Bauman Street), Pioneers Street (now Chernyshevsky Street), Moscow Street, Admiralty Settlement and Dam of the Far Mouth settlement._
*№2 (former Resurrection Line; 3 stations and 14 stops):* May Day Square near Kazan Kremlin - Chernyshevsky Street (now Kremlin Street) - University Street - Little Prolomnaya Street (Little Breach Street, now Labor Unions Street) - New Potter Street (now Butlerov Street) - Likhachov Street (now Aivazovsky Street) - 2nd Hill Street (now Volkov Street).
_Line №2 comprised three stations and 14 stops, including one request stop. It ran along the following streets: Chernyshevsky Street (now Kremlin Street), University Street, Little Prolomnaya Street (Little Breach Street, now Labor Unions Street), New Potter Street (now Butlerov Street), Likhachov Street (now Aivazovsky Street), 2nd Hill Street (now Volkov Street). Tramcars of this route operated since 7:00am till 1:00am._
*№3 (former Georgian-St. Catherine Line; 3 stations and 20 stops):* Academic Settlement - Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street) - Karl Marx Street - Pushkin Street - Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street) - Fish Row Square, so-called "Ring" (now Tuqay Square) - Tatarstan Street - Tuqay Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street) - State Soap, Candle and Chemical Plant №1 named after Mullanur Waxitov (now "Nefis" Holding).
_Line №3 (also comprised three stations and 20 stops, including two request stops. It ran along the following streets: from Arsk Field's Street (now Nikolay Yershov Street), along Karl Marx Street, Pushkin Street, Fish Row Street (now Pushkin Street), Tatarstan Street and Tuqay Street (now Ğabdulla Tuqay Street), to the State Soap, Candle and Chemical Plant №1 named after Mullanur Waxitov (now "Nefis" Holding)._

In 1925-1927 the Director of tram depot was I. Derunov who did a lot for restoring of normal tram operation in Kazan. In 1926, 4 new tramcars were bought. In 1927, the tram tracks were completely overhauled and new double tracks were railed, first of all along the longest route №1 - to the Far Mouth settlement. In 1927-1928, siding track was added at all remained single-track tramlines and the tramcars started to operate along double-track lines. At that time, rail joints on all tramlines were thermit-welded. Tramcars started to move smoothly and to operate trouble-free, they travelled faster and the turnround improved. Every year the amount of transported passengers increased. In 1924/1925 (i.e. in "financial year" or "fiscal year") it was 7.1 million people, in "financial year" of 1925/1926 - 8.5 million, in 1926/1927 - 11.1 million, and in 1927/1928 – 12.275 million people. There operated 53 motor tramcars and 7 trailers in 1927/1928. The average speed of tramcars was 9.6 km/h. The total length of tramlines increased to 39.43 km (20.99 km by axis of streets). There worked 497 tram employees in 1928. The total profit from tram operation was 1.149 million rubles while total expenses – 1.170 million rubles.

In 1926 there was started replacement of the overhead contact system. Its repair was a complicated task. A huge wooden tower was used for that purpose. Two horses from the own stable of the depot were harnessed to the tower. Almost half of the day was spent to transport the tower somewhere to the Far Mouth settlement, to the Admiralty Settlement and back. It took long to swivel the tower on the track to make way for passing tramcars. One of the service men turned out to be an innovator, so at his proposal a light rubber-based tower was constructed - with one horse in the harness. In 1930, it was substituted for elevated work platform mounted on an outworn "Bedford" car. Later on, in Kazan were delivered old "Fiat", "Renault" and AMO cars that were used for such purpose. By 1930, there was replaced 40 km of the overhead contact system, during next decade (1930-1940) - almost 28 km.

By the end of 1927, tram traffic operation was at the pre-war level, but it, certainly, could not meet the demand due to the rapid population growth and enlargement of the city territory. There was acute want of tram traffic on the outskirts of the city. The said drawback was partly eliminated through arrangement of bus traffic. The first bus route in Kazan started to operate on the September 1, 1926 from the beginning of the Old Dam along Transverse Cyzicus Street (now Decembrists Street) to the present-day Uprising Settlement; there were two FIAT-BL-18 buses, they transported up to 180.000 passengers a year. In same year bus traffic started to operate in the direction of Goat Settlement and New Tatar Settlement.

The development of the tram would have been unthinkable without the improving of its power facilities. Rollers mounted on long rods, similar to trolleybus ones, were moving along the wires. Rollers often went off the wire - it sometimes caused injury to the conductor or tram driver. In 1928 roller-rod current collectors were replaced with bows and other current collectors of higher quality. The old Central tram power station (launched in 1899) was unable to provide necessary energy for tramlines. In 1928 mercury-arc rectifiers (capacity of 425 kW each) were installed at the new traction substation named after the third anniversary of the Tatar ASSR. The new traction substation was built next to the old one. Both traction substations operated together till 1929 when old tram power station was closed after 30 years of operation. Mercury-arc rectifiers were installed almost for the first time in the Soviet Union. In 1938 it were replaced with two powerful RV-20 mercury-arc rectifiers (capacity of 2400 kW each) equipped with system of water cooling. Mercury-arc rectifiers functioned up to the late 1960s. Then they were substituted for hard semiconductors.

In 1928 Management of Kazan Tram was renamed into Management of Kazan Urban Railways. The first domestically manufactured tramcars appeared that year. They were produced by Mykolaiv Plant in Ukraine. Starting from 1929, Mytishchi Plant near Moscow began to deliver tramcars to many cities of the country, including Kazan. In 1929 the first "Kh" tramcars were delivered into Kazan. They turned out to be a little bit better: closed platforms, comfortable seats, more spacious cabin and, what is more important, they were equipped with air brakes. But they were not equipped with pneumatic door drive yet. The was a safety net in front of the tramcar. The brake valve caused the safety net to immediately fall on the rails to catch up the passenger who had fallen by accident on the rails. The annual ridership increased to 17.2 million people.

*May 1, 1920. The celebrations of May Day holiday on the May Day Square:*








lext-2009

*The plaster monument "Liberated Labour" (right) was opened on the May Day Square on May 1, 1920 at the place of the demolished Monument to Russian Emperor Alexander II (opened in 1895, demolished in 1918):*








lext-2009 

*May 1, 1920. The celebrations of May Day holiday on the May Day Square:*








lext-2009


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s. May Day celebrations at Red Street near its intersection with Fortress Street (now Pushkin Street):*








Solar

*1926. MAN tramcar №61 of converting type (with removable casements) near the intersection of Red Street and Fortress Street (now Pushkin Street):*








kubtransport

*1931. The intersection of Red Street and Fortress Street (now Pushkin Street):*








myekaterinodar

*1929. House of Health Education (now Federal Service for Supervision of Natural Resources "Rosprirodnadzor") at the intersection of Red Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*1924, the demolition of Old Market for construction of stadium at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and October Street. Alexander Nevsky Cathedral on the background:*








myekaterinodar

*1926. MAN tramcar №67 of converting type (with removable casements) near First House of Unions (former "Grand Moscow" Hotel) at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Red Street:*








kubtransport

*1930. Tram train delivered from Kharkiv near former Hotel "Europe" at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Red Street:*








kubtransport


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s, tramcar near the intersection of Red Street and Proletarian Street (now Peace Street). House of Labour Unions (left; former "Grand Moscow" Hotel) and "2nd Soviet" Hotel (right; former Hotel "Europe") on the background:*








Grozniy

*1929. MAN tramcar №66 of converting type (with removable casements) near movie theatre "Colosseum" which opened on May 1, 1927 at the intersection of Red Street and Gymnasium Street. Tram route of the Red Line: "Municipal Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky) - Slaughterhouse at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street)":*








kubtransport

*1929. Tramline at Red Street between its intersections with Lenin Street and Gymnasium Street:*








Grozniy

*1931. Adygea Regional Executive Committee in the former building of "Central" Hotel (now Krasnodar department of the "Saving bank of Russia") at the intersection of Red Street and Workers' Faculty Street (now Gymnasium Street):*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*1920s, MAN closed-type tramcar at Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street). The urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka: "Red Street - Wide Street (now Shevchenko Street)":*








kubtransport

*1926, MAN electic tramcar №1 (redone petrol-driven tramcar) and MAN motor tramcar of converting type (with removable casements) at the intersection of Gogol Street and Red Street. The suburban route of Pashkovskaya Line: "Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa":*








kubtransport

*1926, MAN tramcar №74 of converting type (with removable casements) at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street. The reconstruction of the building of Regional Party School (right; former Panaiot Akritas's House) after fire near Kuban Musical Technical School (former Hotel "Metropol"):*








kubtransport

*1926. Kuban Musical Technical School in the former building of Hotel "Metropol" at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*1928, MAN tramcars near Kuban Musical Technical School (former Hotel "Metropol") and new Hotel "Central" (former Panaiot Akritas's House) at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street. Former "Central" Hotel (now Krasnodar department of the "Saving bank of Russia") on the background:*








kubtransport

*1933. Krasnodar Regional (now Academic) Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky in the building of Winter Theatre at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*1930s. Krasnodar Regional (now Academic) Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky in the building of Winter Theatre at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*1930. MAN tramcars near Kuban Musical Technical School (former Hotel "Metropol") and new Hotel "Central" (former Panaiot Akritas's House) at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street:*








kubtransport

*1929. City Hospital (now City Clinical Hospital №1) at the intersection of Red Street and Long Street:*








myekaterinodar

*1930s. Adyghe House of Culture named after October Revolution at the intersection of Red Street and Long Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*1930s, Sverdlov garden square (now Catherine garden square) at the intersection of Red Street and Post Street. The bas-relief of Karl Marx at the Monument to Revolution at the pedestal of demolished Monument to Russian Empress Catherine the Great (disassembled in November 1920):*








myekaterinodar

*1933, Sverdlov garden square (now Catherine garden square) at the intersection of Red Street and Post Street. The bas-relief of Vladimir Lenin at the Monument to Revolution at the pedestal of demolished Monument to Russian Empress Catherine the Great (disassembled in November 1920):*








myekaterinodar

*1931, view of Krasnodar from St. Catherine Cathedral near the intersection of Communards Street and Market Street (now Ordzhonikidze Street). Alexander Nevsky Cathedral (built in 1853-1872; blown up in 1932) on the background:* 








myekaterinodar

*1930. Tram train (MAN motor tramcar of converting type with removable casements + MAN trailer №7) at Red Street:*








kubtransport


----------



## geometarkv

*The beginning of regauging (1934-1941)*

Since 1934, production of Soviet narrow-gauge and short tramcars was ceased. This decision was made for unification of tramlines and railways in order to have possibility for using of railroad trains at urban tramlines (near factories, plants and other enterprises) in the case of war. Therefore, it became clear that narrow-gauge tram systems have no chances of survival in the future – without regauging on the broad gauge, it will be outdated sooner or later and there will be necessary to replace tram by other kinds of transport.

Therefore, the regauging of Krasnodar tram system became actual task. Starting from January 1934, they started to substitute the narrow gauge (1000 mm) for the broad gauge (1524 mm). Also, there began replacing of roller-rod current collectors on bow-type collectors at the former Belgian tramlines. By July 1, 1934, there were 71 motor tramcars and 20 trailers in Krasnodar. New broad-gauge tramcars constructed at Mytishchi Plant were received by the city. Also, six "Kh" tramcars (delivered in 1932) were reconstructed for operation at broad-gauge tramlines. Some tram tracks at the Central tram depot were altered to fit them.

In May, on June 25, on August 25 and on September 15, tram traffic along the reconstructed segments was successively opened:
- from Rail Terminal Krasnodar I to Workers' Faculty Street (now Gymnasium Street), along Proletarian Street (now Peace Street);
- from Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) to the pier, along Workers' Faculty Street (now Gymnasium Street);
- from Workers' Faculty Street (now Gymnasium Street) to Hay Market, along Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street);
- from Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) to the new turning ring (Kalinin Street - Bryusov Street - Furrier Street), to the west of Hay Market.

Simultaneously, the final segment of the St. Demetrius Line was dismantled: from Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) to the tanneries; along Direct Lane. Owing to the fact that after the reconstruction, the St. Demetrius Line had been divided into segments with broad and narrow gauge, tram route №7 along the said line was shortened: "Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Garden Street".

In 1935 "Kraseltram" Trust made attempt to restore bus service in Krasnodar. On September 16, 1935 there was opened bus route from Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) to Meat-Packing Plant, along Wide Street (now Shevchenko Street). After few days, there was opened other bus route between Krasnodar City Council (City Soviet) and Meat-Packing Plant. This attempt was more successful compared with previous ones - buses operated more or less steadily prior to beginning of the Great Patriotic War.

In August 1935 passenger traffic was started along the broad gauge of the reconstructed segment of the Red Line: from Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin to Proletarian Street (now Peace Street); along Zakharov Street, Post Street and Red Street. By the end of year, the Red Line was extended to the south: there was built single-track tramline from Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin to the railway bridge; along Zakharov Street.

The numbers of tram routes were changed (there are no complete data about this fact):
№1: Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Tanneries;
№2: Railway bridge - "Dynamo" Stadium (with transfer at the border of segments with different gauge width);
....................................................................................................................................
№6: Red Street - Gogol Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
№7: Red Street - Eastern tram depot;
№8: Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa.

On April 22, 1936 the following segment of Red Line was reconstructed to have a broad gauge and was put into operation: from Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) to Gorky Street, along Red Street. By 1937, there were 61.8 km of tramlines. There operated 55 tramcars at 7 narrow-gauge tram routes (including northern segment of tram route №2) and 25 tramcars at 2 broad-gauge routes (including southern segment of tram route №2).

In 1937 - on July 17, on July 27 and on August 15 - tram traffic along the reconstructed segments of the Red Line was successively opened:
- from Gorky Street to New Street (now Budyonny Street), along Red Street;
- from New Street (now Budyonny Street) to New Blacksmith Street, along Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
- from New Blacksmith Street to "Dynamo" Stadium, along Shevchenko Street (now Red Street).

After the reconstruction had been completed, the new through traffic was opened along the broad gauge of the whole Red Line. In addition, previously both tram tracks were used to operate along Shevchenko Street (former Rostov Street, now Red Street) between its intersections with New Street (now Budyonny Street) and Peasant Street (now Khakurate Street) along the western part of boulevard. As a result of reconstruction, tram tracks were separated at this segment and started to operate along both sides of boulevard.

In 1938 tram enterprise changed its name and became known as "Management of City Tram" ("Gortramway"). Passenger traffic was opened along the broad gauge of the tramline leading to the grove: from "Dynamo" Stadium to the northwestern corner of May Day Grove (now May Day Park), along Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) and highway (now Red Street - Officer Street). At same period, all tram tracks at the Northern tram depot were altered to fit the broad gauge. 

The following tram routes were either changed or closed at the end of 1938:
№2: Railway Bridge - May Day Grove (now May Day Park), this route was extended;
"Dynamo" Stadium - May Day Grove (now May Day Park), this route was closed;
New Garden Street (now Garden Street) - All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture), this route was closed;
Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - City Pier (this route was closed, but till the end of 1940s cargo-and-passenger rides between the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I and the pier took place to serve rural dwellers, who arrived to the regional center).

In 1938-1939, during regauging of all tramlines in Tbilisi (1933-1942), ten old "Kh" motor tramcars were transferred from the capital of Georgian Soviet Socialist Republic to Krasnodar for operation at remaining narrow-gauge tramlines. During 1939-1940, the dead-end siding was constructed along the May Day Grove (now May Day Park): from northwestern corner of Grove to Moscow Street, along the alley (now Officer Street). It was the initial segment of tramline, the construction of which had never been completed. It had been planned to connect tramlines leading to the May Day Grove (now May Day Park) and to the All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture). There were plans for regauging tramline leading to the Institute. For that purpose, the following tramline was removed of service and dismantled: from Waypoint Street to the All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture); along New Garden Street (now Garden Street), Highway Street (now 40 Years of Victory' Street) and Moscow Street. Later it turned out that it would never start to operate again, because the Great Patriotic War hindered reconstruction.

By the end of the decade, the following route system existed (the numbers of some routes were changed):
*№1:* Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Tanneries _(broad gauge);_
*№2:* Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - May Day Grove (now May Day Park) _(broad gauge);_
*№3:* Kirov Street - railway branch line _(narrow gauge);_
*№4:* Red Street - Eastern tram depot _(narrow gauge);_
*№5:* Red Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I _(narrow gauge);_
*№6:* Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa _(narrow gauge)._

In 1940, tram enterprise had two depots:
1) Northern tram depot with 21 motor tramcars and 20 trailers for the broad gauge (1524 mm). They operated at tramlines with length of 29.6 km.
2) Eastern tram depot with 34 motor tramcars and 10 trailers for the narrow gauge (1000 mm). They operated at tramlines with length of 28.3 km.

In 1941 the turning triangle was constructed at the intersection of Gogol Street and Red Army Street, and the dead-end siding of the Pashkovskaya Line was dismantled: from Red Street to Red Army Street, along Gogol Street.

Due to the aforesaid actions, the following tram routes were reduced:
*№4:* New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Eastern tram depot _(narrow gauge);_
*№5:* New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I _(narrow gauge);_
*№6:* New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa _(narrow gauge)._

In 1941, Krasnodar tram network consisted of two tram systems:
1) Broad-gauge tram system: Northern tram depot with 24 motor tramcars and 22 trailers. They operated at two tram routes.
2) Narrow-gauge tram system: Eastern tram depot with 30 motor tramcars and 10 trailers for the narrow gauge (1000 mm). 

The total length of tramlines was 58.3 km. By 1942, in Krasnodar operated few broad-gauge tramcars - 6 "Kh" motor tramcars (№№ 1-6, redone narrow-gauge tramcars), 19 "Kh" motor tramcars (№№ 7-25), 24 "M" trailers and reconstructed old narrow-gauge trailers (№№ 101-124).

Along with the projects of regauging of existing tramlines on the broad gauge and reconstruction of tramlines to be double-tracked, "Gortramway" planned to implement the projects of construction of tramlines during the Third Five-Year Plan (1938-1942), but these plans were not implemented at that period due to beginning of the Great Patriotic War: 
*-* transfer of the tram traffic from Red Street to Red Army Street. During the period of post-WWII reconstruction, the transfer plans were extended thus it was decided to built a new tramline along Communards Street, and it was made stage by stage in 1949-1956;
*-* the construction of tramline leading to the Meat-Packing Plant along Wide Street (now Shevchenko Street). It was new version of the pre-revolutionary project of laying of tramline in direction to the prison, which was discussed starting from the beginning of 1920s and was implemented one of the first after the end of restoring of Krasnodar tram network that was seriously damaged as result of WWII. However, after the construction of this tramline had been started in 1950, the initial trace was hastily moved to Titarovskaya Street;
*-* the cosntruction of tramline to the biofactory along New Garden Street (now Garden Street) and Red Dawns Street. This project was implemented in 1952, although the initial route was changed because railroads that became arterial impeded to organize intersection with tramline at one and the same level;
*-* the construction of tramline from May Day Grove (now May Day Park) to the All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture). This new tramline was supposed to connect the tramlines leading to the Grove and to the Institute. In 1940 the dead-end siding was constructed along the grove, but due to beginning of the Great Patriotic War, the line leading to Institute that was removed of service, was not reconstructed to fit the broad gauge, and the segment that had been constructed was dismantled. It's interesting that nowadays Municipal Unitary Enterprise "Krasnodar Tram-Trolleybus Management" reverted to the forgotten project and in the nearest future it plans to construct the segment along the May Day Park to connect the tramlines along Officer Street and Moscow Street;
*-* the construction of tramline between Gorky Park and Garden Street; along Mound Street (now Gudima Street) and Narimanov Street (now Levanevsky Street). It was version of the pre-revolutionary project to construct the tramline along Kotlyarevsky Street (now Mitrofan Sedin Street) that was not implemented;
*-* the construction of tramline to the living settlement "Glavmargarin"; along Kirov Street and Fair Street (now Volodya Golovaty Street). It was another version of the pre-revolutionary project to construct the tramline leading to the northeastern part of the city; the project that was never implemented.

*The general development of Krasnodar during interwar period*

The administrative status of Krasnodar was changed few times during interwar period. On March 17, 1920 Soviet power was re-established in Yekaterinodar (now Krasnodar). Twelve days later, on March 29, 1920, the city became administrative center of newly-established Kuban-Black Sea Region. On February 13, 1924 Kuban-Black Sea Region as well as Don Region, Stavropol Governorate and Terek Governorate were incorporated into newly-established South-Eastern Region with administrative center in Rostov-on-Don. Eight months later, on October 16, 1924, South-Eastern Region was incorporated into newly-established North Caucasus Region. Rostov-on-Don was administrative center of North Caucasus Region. As North Caucasus Region was very large its administration was very difficult, on January 10, 1934 it was divided into two parts: Azov-Black Sea Region (with administrative center in Rostov-on-Don) and North Caucasus Region (with administrative center in Pyatigorsk). As a result, Krasnodar and surrounding areas became a part of the Azov-Black Sea Region. On July 13, 1937 Azov-Black Sea Region was divided into Krasnodar Region and Rostov Region. After that, Krasnodar got its current administrative status - the administrative center of Krasnodar Region.

The population of city increased during 20 years of Soviet rule. Initially it decreased from 145.8 thousand residents in 1920 to 144.2 thousand residents in 1923. According to the First All-Union Census of the Soviet Union of 1926, there lived 162.520 thousand people (78.815 men and 83.705 women) in Krasnodar. 83.424 residents (51.3%) were Russians, 48.559 residents (29.9%) - Ukrainians. It was 16th most populous city of the USSR and ninth most populous city of the Russian Socialist Federative Soviet Republic (RSFSR). In next years, the population continued to grow - 170.1 thousand residents in 1931, 177.7 thousand residents in 1932, 189.0 thousand residents in 1933. However, the population of Krasnodar Region suffered a lot during Great Soviet Famine of 1932–1933. In 1939 in Krasnodar lived 193.0 thousand residents.

The city infrastructure also improved. On June 16, 1918 in Krasnodar was founded first institute - North-Caucasian Polytechnical Institute (now Kuban State University of Technology). Professor Boris Rosing (1869-1933) - a worldwide known physicist, the inventor of electronic television, - was the founder of this institute. Though it was a very difficult and unstable period in the history of Russia, the professors and lecturers made every effort to improve both the quality of education and research activities prompted by the needs of local food and beverage industries. This led to the development of two major disciplines of food science such as fats-and-oil and wine-making technology. By 1940, this institute was recognized as a leading higher educational institution in food sciences in the USSR.

On September 19, 1920 there was founded Institute of People's Education (now Kuban State University) under leadership of the famous Lieutenant-General and scientist Nikandr Marx (1861-1921); on March 12, 1922 - Kuban Agricultural Institute (now Kuban State Agrarian University); on August 19, 1938 - Military School of Pilots (now Krasnodar Higher Military Aviation School); on January 5, 1940 - Krasnodar Engineering College. There were founded many theatres in Krasnodar. On April 29, 1920 there was established First Soviet Drama Theatre named after comrade Lunacharsky (now Krasnodar Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky); on June 18, 1920 - children's theatre under leadership of famous Russian writer Samuil Marshak (1887-1964); in 1933 - Armavir City Theatre of Musical Comedy named after Anatoly Lunacharsky and Azov-Black Sea Musical Comedy (now Krasnodar Musical Theatre); in April 1939 - Krasnodar Regional Puppet Theatre; on May 10, 1939 - Krasnodar Regional Philharmonic (now Krasnodar Regional State Philharmonic named after Grigory Ponomarenko). In 1932-1933 there was established Krasnodar Airport.

*The scheme of Krasnodar tram network by 1934 (the routes were numbered in 1933):
black lines: railways;
№1: Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
№2 ●: Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa;
№3 ●: Red Street - Eastern tram depot;
№4: Tanneries - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
№5 ●: Red Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
№6: Pier - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
№7: Tanneries - Garden Street;
№8: New Garden Street (now Garden Street) - All-Union Institute of Tobacco Industry (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture);
suburban line: "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - May Day Grove (now May Day Park); 
service tramline: Wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Gorky Street; 
freight branch tramline to the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I; 
X - Northern tram depot at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
X - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street);
X - Management of "Kraseltram" Trust and wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street); *

kubtransport
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of Krasnodar tram network by 1937 (tram routes were renumbered in 1935, but there are no complete data about this fact):
black lines: railways;

TRAM ROUTES OF BROAD GAUGE (1524 mm):
1) Tannery at Bryusov Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
2) Railway Bridge - Gorky Street.

TRAM ROUTES OF NARROW GAUGE (1000 mm):
2a) Gorky Street - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
3) "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - May Day Grove (now May Day Park);
4) New Garden Street (now Garden Street) - All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture);
5) Kirov Street - Garden Street;
6 ●) Red Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
7 ●) Red Street - Eastern tram depot;
8 ●) Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa;
service tramline: Wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Gorky Street; 
freight branch tramline to the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I; 
freight branch tramline to the Pier; 
X - Northern tram depot at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
X - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street);
X - Management of "Kraseltram" Trust and wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street): *

kubtransport
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of Krasnodar tram network by 1937 (tram routes were renumbered in 1935, but there are no complete data about this fact):
thick lines: double-track tramlines;
thin lines: single-track tramlines (with passing loops);
black lines: railways;

TRAM ROUTES OF BROAD GAUGE (1524 mm):
1) Tannery at Bryusov Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
2) Railway Bridge - Gorky Street.

TRAM ROUTES OF NARROW GAUGE (1000 mm):
2a) Gorky Street - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
3) "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - May Day Grove (now May Day Park);
4) New Garden Street (now Garden Street) - All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture);
5) Kirov Street - Garden Street;
6) Red Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
7) Red Street - Eastern tram depot;
8) Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa;
service tramline: Wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Gorky Street; 
freight branch tramline to the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I; 
freight branch tramline to the Pier; 
X - Northern tram depot at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street);
X - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street);
X - Management of "Kraseltram" Trust and wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street): *

kubtransport
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of Krasnodar tram network by 1942 (tram routes were renumbered again in 1939):
black lines: railways;

TRAM ROUTES OF BROAD GAUGE (1524 mm):
1) Tannery at Bryusov Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
2) Railway Bridge - May Day Grove (now May Day Park);
Closed dead-end siding: May Day Grove (now May Day Park) - All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture).

TRAM ROUTES OF NARROW GAUGE (1000 mm):
3) Kirov Street - railway branch line;
4) New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Eastern tram depot;
5) New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
6) New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa;
service tramline: Wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Gorky Street; 
freight branch tramline to the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I; 
freight branch tramline to the Pier; 
X - Northern tram depot at Red Street;
X - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street);
X - Management of "Kraseltram" Trust and wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street): *

kubtransport
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*

*The scheme of Krasnodar tram network by 1942 (tram routes were renumbered again in 1939):
thick lines: double-track tramlines;
thin lines: single-track tramlines (with passing loops);
black lines: railways;

TRAM ROUTES OF BROAD GAUGE (1524 mm):
1) Tannery at Bryusov Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
2) Railway Bridge - May Day Grove (now May Day Park);
Closed dead-end siding: May Day Grove (now May Day Park) - All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry named after Anastas Mikoyan (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture).

TRAM ROUTES OF NARROW GAUGE (1000 mm):
3) Kirov Street - railway branch line;
4) New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Eastern tram depot;
5) New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I;
6) New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa;
service tramline: Wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Gorky Street; 
freight branch tramline to the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I; 
freight branch tramline to the Pier; 
X - Northern tram depot at Red Street;
X - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street);
X - Management of "Kraseltram" Trust and wagon-repair shops at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street): *

kubtransport
^^^^ *CLICKABLE*


----------



## geometarkv

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line - workers of "Kraseltram" Trust changes overhead line due to replacing of roller-rod current collectors of electric tramcars on bow-type collectors:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street):*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Communards Street, tram route №4: "Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Tanneries". The workers of "Kraseltram" Trust changes overhead line due to replacing of roller-rod current collectors of electric tramcars on bow-type collectors:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Mitrofan Sedin Street. St. Catherine Cathedral at right:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line near the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Karasun Canal (now Suvorov Street), the view to west. Management of "Kraseltram" Trust and wagon-repair shops at the territory of Central tram depot (right):*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Red Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Red Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1934. The regauging of the former Proletarian Line at the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Red Street. House of Labour Unions (former "Grand Moscow" Hotel) on the background:*








myekaterinodar

*Winter of 1934/1935. Tramcars near the intersection of Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) and Red Street. "2nd Soviet" Hotel (former Hotel "Europe") and St. Catherine Cathedral on the background:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1935. The regauging of the former Red Line at the intersection of Red Street and Proletarian Street (now Peace Street):*








myekaterinodar

*1938. Tramcars near intersection of Red Street and Proletarian Street (now Peace Street):*








myekaterinodar

*1930s. Tramcar at Red Street between Gogol Street and Karasun Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*Kh/M tram train №8-108 at Krasnodar:*








kubtransport

*The passenger saloon of MAN tramcar:*








kubtransport

*1932. Tramcar at Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street):*








kubtransport

*Early 1930s. MAN tramcar of converting type (with removable casements) during studies of civil defense at the Northern tram depot at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street):*








kubtransport

*Mid-1930s. Group of tram employees at the Eastern tram depot near the narrow-gauge tramcars (№68 and №59) that were delivered from other cities. Tram routes №8 ("Red Street - Pashkovskaya stanitsa") and №7 ("Red Street - Eastern tram depot"):*








kubtransport

*1937. Agricultural Communist Academy in the former building of "Central" Hotel (now Krasnodar department of the "Saving bank of Russia") at the intersection of Red Street and Khakurate Street (now Gymnasium Street):*








myekaterinodar

*1938. Tramcars at Red Street near garden square named after comrade Khakurate (now Zhukov garden square):*








Grozniy

*October 6, 1938. The participants of bike ride named after 20th anniversary of the All-Union Leninist Young Communist League at Red Army Street between its intersections with Karasun Street and Brick Street (now Chapayev Street):*








myekaterinodar

*1939. Tramline at Pashkovskaya stanitsa near the school at the intersection of Red Street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya Street) and Shevchenko Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street. Photo shooting from the window of house #17 Red Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street. "2nd Soviet" Hotel (former Hotel "Europe") on the background:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street. The inscription: "USSR - the country of abundance":*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street. Krasnodar Regional Art Museum named after Anatoly Lunacharsky (now Krasnodar Regional Art Museum named after Fyodor Kovalenko) on the background:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street. "2nd Soviet" Hotel (former Hotel "Europe") on the background:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Soviet Street and Komsomol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street between its intersections with Lenin Street and Workers' Faculty Street (now Gymnasium Street):*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street. Photo shooting from the window of the Krasnodar branch of the State Philharmonic (now Krasnodar Regional State Philharmonic named after Grigory Ponomarenko) in the building of Winter Theatre at #55 Red Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street. Hotel "Central" (left):*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








yugzone

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








yugzone

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








yugzone

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








yugzone

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street. Hotel "Central" (left):*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street. The inscription: "USSR - the country of abundance":*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar

*May 1, 1939. May Day demonstration at Red Street near its intersection with Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*1940. Krasnodar Regional Art Museum named after Anatoly Lunacharsky (now Krasnodar Regional Art Museum named after Fyodor Kovalenko) at the intersection of Red Street and Soviet Street:*








myekaterinodar

*1940. Krasnodar Regional department of the State Bank near the intersection of Red Street and Ordzhonikidze Street:*








myekaterinodar

*1940. "Gastronom" shop (former Khristofor Khlebnikov's House, so-called "Moorish Palace") near the intersection of Red Street and Lenin Street:*








myekaterinodar

*1940. Krasnodar Regional Committee of the All-Union Communist Party (Bolsheviks) in the former building of Hotel "Central" at the intersection of Red Street and Voroshilov Street (now Gymnasium Street):* 








myekaterinodar

*1940. The former building of Hotel "Metropol" (left) and Hotel "Central" (right) at the intersection of Red Street and Gogol Street:*








myekaterinodar


----------



## geometarkv

*THE HISTORY OF KRASNODAR TRAM ROUTES (1900-1941)*

The first electric tram routes were opened on December 23, 1900. Prior to mid-1930s, it had no numbers - only names of the lines.

*Red Line:*

The first tram route operated along the main street of Krasnodar - Red Street. From the beginning, it was most popular route for residents. For about half of century, it was most busiest tram route in the city.

*December 23, 1900 - early 1910:*
Unnumbered *Red Line:* Municipal Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky) - Post Street - Red Street - Rostov Street (now Red Street) - Bread Market near Pasture Street (now Khakurate Street). It was served by Central tram depot.

*early 1910 - September 21, 1931:*
Unnumbered *Red Line:* Municipal Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky) - Post Street - Red Street - Rostov Street (now Red Street) - slaughterhouse at Rostov Street (now Red Street). It was served by Central tram depot (1910-1920s) and Northern tram depot (1920s-1931).

*September 22, 1931 - 1932:*
Unnumbered *Red Line:* Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin - Zakharov Street - Municipal Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky) - Post Street - Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - slaughterhouse at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1932 - 1933:*
Unnumbered *Red Line:* Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin - Zakharov Street - Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky - Post Street - Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street). It was served by Northern tram depot.

In 1933 this route got number №1, in 1935 - №2. Although later original track of this route was changed, it preserved status of central route.

*Red Line, abbreviated route:*

This route was opened in early 1910s (in 1911-1912) because of increasing of passenger traffic at the limited part of the Red Line in the centre of city. 

*191? - 193?:*
Unnumbered *abbreviated route of the Red Line:* Municipal Garden (now Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky) - Post Street - Red Street - New Street (now Budyonny Street). It was served by Central tram depot.

By early 1930s, this route was closed. The exact date of closing is unknown. At least, this route didn't mentioned in the "Handbook of the Krasnodar city of 1933".

*St. Catherine Line (Proletarian Line):*

Within 10 years since the opening of Yekaterinodar Tram in 1900, St. Catherine Line served only as secondary route connecting main Red Line with Rail Terminal. However, as a result of further extension of Belgian tram network, it became second most important tram route.

*December 23, 1900 - July 16, 1911:*
Unnumbered *St. Catherine Line:* Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar I) - St. Catherine Street (now Peace Street) - Red Street. It was served by Central tram depot.

*July 17, 1911 - November 4, 1920:*
Unnumbered *St. Catherine Line:* Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar I) - St. Catherine Street (now Peace Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Gymnasium Street - Pier. It was served by Central tram depot.

*November 5, 1920 - 1932:*
Unnumbered *Proletarian Line:* Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar I) - Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Gymnasium Street - Pier. It was served by Central tram depot (till 192?) and Northern tram depot (since 192?).

*1932 - 1933:*
Unnumbered *Proletarian Line:* Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - Furrier Street - Direct Lane - Tanneries at Tannery Street. It was served by Northern tram depot.

According to some reports, penultimate (1920-1932) and last (1932-1933) versions of route of the Proletarian Line existed simultaneously in 1933-1934 and got numbers №6 and №4 respectively. In mid-1930s, after numbering and renumbering as a result of regauging on the broad gauge, tram route №6 was closed (although till the end of 1940s cargo-and-passenger rides between the freight yard of Rail Terminal Krasnodar I and the pier operated in order to serve rural dwellers, who arrived to the regional center). At same period, tram route №4 was turned into route №1 (which later was radically changed and directed through branch tramline of the Pashkovskaya Line). 

*St. Demetrius Line:*

The first route that connected industrial outskirts and city centre. From the beginning, it was considered as tram route for lower classes of society - the majority of its passengers were workers. That's why at this line were exploited worst tramcars in Yekaterinodar - without mirrors and curtains at the windows. Its transformation into closed-type tramcars for operation in winter period was started only in December - later than at other lines. Such attitude towards this route preserved even after Great October Socialist Revolution of 1917 because Pokrovka and area of tanneries remained one of the most "proletarian" city districts for long time.

*September 20, 1909 - 1911:*
Unnumbered *route of first stage of the St. Demetrius Line:* Red Street - St. Demetrius Street (now Gorky Street) - Garden Street - Intercession Market at New Blacksmith Street. It was served by Central tram depot.

*November 27, 1910 - 1911:*
Unnumbered *route of second stage of the St. Demetrius Line:* Red Street - St. Demetrius Street (now Gorky Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - Battery Street (now Turgenev Street). It was served by Central tram depot.

*1911 - 1929:*
Unnumbered *St. Demetrius Line:* Tanneries at Tannery Street - Direct Lane - Furrier Street - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - St. Demetrius Street (now Gorky Street) - Garden Street - Intercession Market at New Blacksmith Street. It was served by Central tram depot.

*1929 - 1933:*
Unnumbered *St. Demetrius Line:* Tanneries at Tannery Street - Direct Lane - Furrier Street - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - St. Demetrius Street (now Gorky Street) - Garden Street - railway. It was served by Central tram depot.

In mid-1930s, this route changed several numbers: since 1933 - №7, since 1935 - unknown. Since 1939, this route has current number №3. And nowadays, this route continues to link present-day bedroom districts with city centre through preserved historical trace in the central part.

*Temporary line to the Exhibition:*

This temporary route was built for visitors of agricultural exhibition which took place in Yekaterinodar in the autumn of 1910. It was dismantled soon after closing of exhibition.

*August 28, 1910 - November 1910:*
Rostov Street (now Red Street) - New Blacksmith Street - Exhibition at Dinskaya Street (now Levanevsky Street).

*Suburban Line to the Grove:*

Pleasurable suburban route by which residents rode to its favorite place of rest - Chistyakov Grove (now May Day Park). After restoration in 1926, it operated only in summer period (by beginning of 1930s - only at weekends). There was small passenger traffic. That's why at this suburban route operated obsolete open-type tramcars of first generation that previously used at other tramlines.

*1911 - November 1913:*
Unnumbered *suburban line to the Grove:* slaughterhouse at Rostov Street (now Red Street) - highway (now Red Street - Gavrilov Street - 40 Years of Victory' Street) - southern entrance to the Chistyakov Grove (now May Day Park). It was served by Suburban tram depot (now Northern tram depot).

*November 1913 - April 1914:*
The route didn't operated and tramline was partly dismantled due to construction of the Black Sea Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar II) and railway that crossed suburban tramline.

*April 1914 - 1920:*
Unnumbered *suburban line to the Grove:* slaughterhouse at Rostov Street (now Red Street) - highway (now Red Street - Officer Street) - northwestern entrance to the Chistyakov Grove (now May Day Park). It was served by Suburban tram depot (now Northern tram depot).

*1920 - 1926:*
The route didn't operated and tramline was dismantled.

*1926 - 1932:*
Unnumbered *suburban line to the Grove:* slaughterhouse at Rostov Street (now Red Street) - highway (now Red Street - Officer Street) - northwestern entrance to the May Day Grove (now May Day Park). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1932 - 1937:*
Unnumbered *suburban line to the Grove:* "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - highway (now Red Street - Officer Street) - northwestern entrance to the May Day Grove (now May Day Park). It was served by Northern tram depot.

In 1938 this suburban line was regauged on the broad gauge at the expense of the Plant of Measuring Instruments (that located near the grove). Tram route №2 began to operate by this tramline - it was the realization of the old idea (1913) of ​​through traffic from the beginning of Red Street to the Chistyakov Grove (now May Day Park).

*Line to the Black Sea Rail Terminal:*

Originally this tramline was part of the suburban line to the Grove. As a result of construction of the Black Sea Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar II) and railway, suburban line to the Grove was closed in November 1913. It was partly dismantled and reopened in April 1914 by the new route. The part of old suburban line became to use for the new route to Black Sea Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar II), which was opened in 1914. 

*1914 - 1920:*
Unnumbered *line to the Black Sea Rail Terminal:* slaughterhouse at Rostov Street (now Red Street) - highway (now Red Street - Gavrilov Street) - Black Sea Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar II). It was served by Suburban tram depot (now Northern tram depot).

In 1920, due to aftermath of Russian Civil War, this route was closed and tramline was dismantled.

*Suburban route of Pashkovskaya Line:*

This suburban route was opened on the initiative and at the expense of residents of the Pashkovskaya stanitsa (Cossack settlement) near Yekaterinodar. For residents of stanitsa, it was very comfortable way to reach city centre because its terminal stop was located between New Market (now Cooperative Market) and Winter Theatre. During two years since its opening, there operated only petrol-driven tramcars. In 1914, Pashkovskaya Line was electrified.

*April 4, 1912 - 1933:*
Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Stavropol Street - highway (now Stavropol Street - Tram Street) - Peter the Great' Street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya Street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa. It was served by Pashkovskoye tram depot (now Eastern tram depot).

In 1930s-1940s this route changed several numbers: in 1933 - №2, in 1935 - №8, in 1939 - №6. Finally, in 1949 it got its current number - №5. Probably, in mid-1930s it had another number that is unknown nowadays (in 1936 in the newspaper article were mentioned routes №6, №7 and №8 at Pashkovskaya Line). This route immediately became important transport artery that passed through undeveloped territories of suburbs. This route determined eastern direction of city development for many years. As a result, in early 1960s it lost own suburban status. Nowadays it preserved own historical track and continues to play important role in the city life.

*Urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka:*

This route was opened after electrification of the urban segment of the Pashkovskaya Line in 1914.

*December 27, 1914 - 1930:*
Unnumbered *urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka:* Nicholas Avenue (now Red Street) - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Stavropol Street - Wide Street (now Shevchenko Street). It was served by Pashkovskoye tram depot (now Eastern tram depot).

*1930 - 1933:*
Unnumbered *urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street). It was served by Eastern tram depot.

In 1930s this route changed several numbers: in 1933 - №3, in 1935 - №7. Since 1939 it has current number - №4. Later, as a result of city growth, this route repeatedly been extended to new districts.

*Urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Rail Terminal:*

This route should to be competitor of the St. Catherine Line in terms of passenger traffic between Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar I) and city centre.

*August 3, 1915 - 1920:*
Unnumbered *urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Rail Terminal:* Nicholas Avenue (now Red Street) - Gogol Street - Vladikavkaz Rail Terminal (now Krasnodar I). It was served by Pashkovskoye tram depot (now Eastern tram depot).

*1920 - January 31, 1926:*
The route didn't operated due to aftermath of Russian Civil War.

*February 1, 1926 - 1933:*
Unnumbered *urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Rail Terminal:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

In 1930s this route changed several numbers: in 1933 - №5, in 1935 - №6, in 1939 - №5. In late 1940s this route was closed, but in 1952 its track became part of the changed track of tram route №1 (that was replaced with tram route №11 at this part not so long ago).

*Line to the All-Union Research Institute of Tobacco and Shag Industry:*

This tram route is totally forgotten nowadays. It was opened in 1929 and disappeared from city map in 1939. According to unconfirmed information, this route appeared in purpose to use tramline that was laid during construction of so-called "Budyonny's General Headquarters" (the popular name of bunker at the present-day territories of the Children's town "Fairytale" and State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture). But apparently this route became unjustified in economical terms.

*1929 - 1933:*
Unnumbered *line to the Central Institute of the Experimental Tobacco Growing:* New Garden Street (now Garden Street) - Highway Street (now 40 Years of Victory' Street) - Moscow Street - Central Institute of the Experimental Tobacco Growing (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture). It was served by Central tram depot.

In 1933 this route got number №8. In 1935 it got another number unknown nowadays. By 1940, both tram route and tramline ceased to exist. Only after 30 years tram tracks were built again at the final segment of this route, only after 60 years - at the first segment. There began to operate tram routes №5, №8 and №21 at these tracks.

*In 1933 Krasnodar tram routes were numbered. However, original numbers of tram routes were radically changed in the process of regauging of Krasnodar tram network that started in January 1934.*

*Tram route №1:*

Originally it was former route of the Red Line. In 1935, due to beginning of regauging of the Red Line, its former route got №2. At that year, former Proletarian Line was regauged on the broad gauge and its route got number №1.

*1933 - 1935:*
*№1:* Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin - Zakharov Street - Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky - Post Street - Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street). It was served by Northern tram depot (1933-1934) and Central tram depot (1934-1935).

*1935 - 1941:*
*№1:* Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Kirov Street - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - turning ring (Kalinin Street - Bryusov Street - Furrier Street) - Tannery at Bryusov Street. It was served by Northern tram depot.

*Tram route №2:*

Originally it was suburban route of Pashkovskaya Line. In 1935 this suburban route got number №8 while former route of the Red Line got number №2 due to beginning of its regauging. In 1935-1937 tram route №2 consisted of two segments with different gauge width (the transfer was at the border of those segments). In 1937 this route was totally regauged on the broad gauge. After extension of 1938, it included former suburban line to the May Day Grove (now May Day Park).

*1933 - 1935:*
*№2:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) at Dubinka - Stavropol Street at Sady - highway (now Tram Street) - Red Street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya Street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1935:*
*№2:* _Broad gauge:_ Machine-Tool Plant named after Gleb Sedin - Zakharov Street - Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky - Post Street - Red Street - _Transfer at Proletarian Street (now Peace Street)_ - _Narrow gauge:_ Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street). It was served by Central tram depot (southern broad-gauge segment) and Northern tram depot (northern narrow-gauge segment).

*1935 - 1937:*
*№2:* _Broad gauge:_ Railway Bridge - Zakharov Street - Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky - Post Street - Red Street - _Transfer at Gorky Street_ - _Narrow gauge:_ Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street). It was served by Central tram depot (southern broad-gauge segment) and Northern tram depot (northern narrow-gauge segment).

*1937 - 1938:*
Railway Bridge - Zakharov Street - Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky - Post Street - Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - "Dynamo" Stadium at Shevchenko Street (now Red Street). It was served by Central tram depot. 

*1938 - 1941:*
Railway Bridge - Zakharov Street - Central Park of Culture and Leisure named after Maxim Gorky - Post Street - Red Street - Shevchenko Street (now Red Street) - highway (now Red Street - Officer Street) - northwestern entrance to the May Day Grove (now May Day Park). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*Tram route №3:*

Originally it was urban route of Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka. In 1935 this route got number №7. In 1935-1938 one of tram routes that operated at narrow-gauge tramlines at the northern part of city had number №3. In 1939 former route of the St. Demetrius Line got this number. However, prior to 1950, tram route №3 was only shortened version of the St. Demetrius Line due to different gauge width (this difference appeared in 1934). Its track in the centre of city remained unchanged since moment of construction of the St. Demetrius Line in 1909-1911.

*1933 - 1935:*
*№3:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street). It was served by Eastern tram depot. 

*1935 - 1939:*
*№3:* The one of tram routes that operated at narrow-gauge tramlines at the northern part of city (the exact information is unknown). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1939 - 1941:*
*№3:* Railway - Garden Street - Gorky Street - Kirov Street. It was served by Eastern tram depot. 

*Tram route №4:*

Originally it was one of tram routes of the Proletarian Line. In 1935, after regauging on the broad gauge, it got number №1. In 1935-1938 one of tram routes that operated at narrow-gauge tramlines at the northern part of city had number №4. In 1939 urban route of the Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka got this number.

*1933 - 1935:*
*№4:* Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - Furrier Street - Direct Lane - Tanneries at Tannery Street. It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1935 - 1939:*
*№4:* The one of tram routes that operated at narrow-gauge tramlines at the northern part of city (the exact information is unknown). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1939 - 1941:*
*№4:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street). It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1941:*
*№4:* New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street). It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*Tram route №5:*

Originally it was urban route of the Pashkovskaya Line to Rail Terminal Krasnodar I. In 1935 this route got number №6. In 1935-1938 one of tram routes that operated at narrow-gauge tramlines at the northern part of city had number №5. In 1939 urban route of the Pashkovskaya Line to Rail Terminal Krasnodar I got this number again.

*1933 - 1935:*
*№5:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1935 - 1939:*
*№5:* The one of tram routes that operated at narrow-gauge tramlines at the northern part of city (the exact information is unknown). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1939 - 1941:*
*№5:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1941:*
*№5:* New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Gogol Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*Tram route №6:*

Originally it was one of tram routes of the Proletarian Line. This regular route was closed in 1934 due to regauging of the Proletarian Line on the broad gauge. In 1935 the urban route of the Pashkovskaya Line to Rail Terminal Krasnodar I got number №6. In 1939 this urban route of the Pashkovskaya Line got number №5 while suburban route to the Pashkovskaya stanitsa got number №6.

*1933 - 1934:*
*№6:* Rail Terminal Krasnodar I - Proletarian Street (now Peace Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Workers' Faculty Street (now Gymnasium Street) - Pier. It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1934 - 1935:*
The route was closed.

*1935 - 1939:*
*№6:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Rail Terminal Krasnodar I. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1939 - 1941:*
*№6:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) at Dubinka - Stavropol Street at Sady - highway (now Tram Street) - Red Street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya Street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1941:*
*№6:* New Market (now Cooperative Market) - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) at Dubinka - Stavropol Street at Sady - highway (now Tram Street) - Red Street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya Street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*Tram route №7:*

Originally it was former route of the St. Demetrius Line. In 1934 this route was shortened as a result of regauging. In 1935 it got another number while urban route of the Pashkovskaya Line to Dubinka got number №7. In 1939 route to Dubinka got number №4.

*1933 - 1934:*
*№7:* Tanneries at Tannery Street - Direct Lane - Furrier Street - Blacksmith Street (now Kalinin Street) - Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Gorky Street - Garden Street - Kruglik №1. It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1934 - 1935:*
*№7:* Medvedovskaya Street (now Kirov Street) - Gorky Street - Garden Street - Kruglik №1. It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1935 - 1939:*
*№7:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) - Eastern tram depot near Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street). It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1939 - 1941:*
The route was closed.

*Tram route №8:*

Originally it was tram route to the All-Union Institute of Tobacco Industry. In 1935 this route got another number while suburban route of the Pashkovskaya Line got number №8. In 1939 tram route to Pashkovskaya stanitsa got number №6.

*1933 - 1935:*
*№8:* New Garden Street (now Garden Street) - Highway Street (now 40 Years of Victory' Street) - Moscow Street - All-Union Institute of Tobacco Industry (now State All-Russian Research Institute of Tobacco, Shag and Tobacco Products of the All-Russian Academy of Agriculture). It was served by Northern tram depot.

*1935 - 1939:*
*№8:* Red Street - Gogol Street - Railway Street - Mountain Street (now Vishnyakova Street) - Karl Liebknecht Street (now Stavropol Street) at Dubinka - Stavropol Street at Sady - highway (now Tram Street) - Red Street (now Yevdokia Bershanskaya Street) - Pashkovskaya stanitsa. It was served by Eastern tram depot.

*1939 - 1941:*
The route was closed.

*1941. Kh/M tram train №19-119 near the Krasnodar Regional Committee of the All-Union Communist Party (Bolsheviks) in the former building of Hotel "Central" at the intersection of Red Street and Voroshilov Street (now Gymnasium Street), tram route №2: "Railway Bridge - May Day Grove (now May Day Park)":*








kubtransport


----------



## geometarkv

*THE DRAWINGS OF THE PRE-WWII TRAMCARS*

These drawings of the rolling stock were created in 1985 by engineer of Krasnodar Tram Varudzhan Buyukyan and were discovered in archive of the Municipal Unitary Enterprise "Krasnodar Tram and Trolleybus Management" in 2004.

*Open-type motor tramcar of the Belgian company (1900s):*








Kubtransport

*MAN closed-type motor tramcar of the Belgian company (1900s):*








Kubtransport

*Open-type motor tramcar of the Belgian company (1910s):*








Kubtransport

*MAN motor tramcar of converting type (with removable casements) of the Belgian company (1910s):*








Kubtransport

*MAN open-type trailer of the Belgian company (1910s):*








Kubtransport

*MAN electic tramcar (redone petrol-driven tramcar) of the Pashkovskaya Line (1910s):*








Kubtransport

*Motor tramcar on Becker-type bogies ("F" series):*








kubtransport

*"Kh" motor tramcar of the Mytishchi Plant (1930s):*








kubtransport

*The model of Kh/M tram train:*








Link

*1983. The information stand dedicated to the history of the Krasnodar Tram and Trolleybus Management:*








kubtransport


----------



## geometarkv

*"Kh" TRAMCAR №3 OF MYTISHCHI PLANT*

In Krasnodar was preserved original pre-WWII "Kh" tramcar №3. It was one of six "Kh" tramcars that were constructed in 1931 at Mytishchi Plant near Moscow and were delivered to Krasnodar next year. Originally those six tramcars had numbers №№ 70-75, it were constructed for operation at narrow-gauge tramlines. In 1934-1942, during regauging of Krasnodar tramlines, six "Kh" tramcars were reconstructed for operation at broad-gauge tramlines and got numbers №№ 1-6. 

"Kh" tramcar №3 operated in Krasnodar approximately prior to 1967 when it was written off. After that, it was reconstructed into service tramcar № *S-9* (*S*ervice tramcar №*9*) and operated as tower for repair of overhead contact network. In 1987-1989, during preparations to celebrations dedicated to 90th anniversary of Krasnodar Tram, service tramcar № S-9 was reconstructed into excursion tramcar № *E-1* (*E*xcursion tramcar №*1*). Excursion tramcar operated during holidays (City Day, Victory Day, jubilees of Krasnodar Tram, etc) and at different ordered trips. In mid-2000s it was removed from service because it created problems for regular tram routes. In 2007 excursion tramcar № E-1 was set on the pedestal near administrative building of the Eastern tram depot as monument. In August 2012 this tramcar was renovated by enthusiasts and got number №3.

*1989. The former service tramcar № S-9 (constructed in 1931 at Mytishchi Plant) at the wagon-repair shops at Peace Street:*








kubtransport

*1989. The restoring of "Kh" tramcar at the wagon-repair shops at Peace Street:*








kubtransport

*1989. The painting of the future excursion tramcar № E-1 at the wagon-repair shops at Peace Street:*








kubtransport

*1989. The restoring of "Kh" tramcar at the wagon-repair shops at Peace Street:*








kubtransport


----------



## geometarkv

*1989. The presentation of the restored "Kh" excursion tramcar № E-1 at the terminal stop "40 Years of Victory' Street":*








kubtransport

*1989. The presentation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1. The photo from brochure "90 Years of Krasnodar Tram" (1990):*








kubtransport

*1989. The passenger saloon of the "Kh" excursion tramcar № E-1:*








kubtransport

*1989. Tram driver of the "Kh" excursion tramcar № E-1:*








kubtransport

*Late 1990s. "Kh" tramcar № E-1. The photo from brochure "Electric Transport - From Past to Future" (2000):*








kubtransport


----------



## geometarkv

*Late 1990s. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 (right). The photo from brochure "Electric Transport - From Past to Future" (2000):*








kubtransport

*2001. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 near the wagon-repair shops at Peace Street:*








Ищенко Никита

*February 6, 2002. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot at Stavropol Street:*








Kubtransport

*July 5, 2002. Driver's seat of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot at Stavropol Street:*








Олег Бодня

*July 5, 2002. The passenger saloon of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot at Stavropol Street:*








Олег Бодня

*July 5, 2002. The rear side of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot at Stavropol Street:*








Олег Бодня

*July 31, 2002. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at Furrier Street:*








Олег Бодня


----------



## geometarkv

*August 4, 2009. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 on the pedestal near administrative building of the Eastern tram depot:*








Олег Бодня

*March 4, 2010. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 on the pedestal near administrative building of the Eastern tram depot:*








Владимир Сергеев

*June 21, 2012. "Kh" tramcar № E-1 on the pedestal near administrative building of the Eastern tram depot:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 14, 2012. The first day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 14, 2012. Driver's seat of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 14, 2012. The passenger saloon of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot:*








Игорь Букатин

*August 14, 2012. The passenger saloon of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot:*








Игорь Букатин

*August 14, 2012. The passenger saloon of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot:*








Олег Бодня

*August 14, 2012. Driver's seat of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1 at the Eastern tram depot:*








Яков Козлов


----------



## geometarkv

*August 15, 2012. The second day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 16, 2012. The third day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 16, 2012. The third day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1:*








Яков Козлов

*August 17, 2012. The fourth day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 20, 2012. The seventh day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar № E-1:*








Ищенко Никита

*August 24, 2012. The last day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar (with new number - №3):*








Олег Бодня

*August 24, 2012. The last day of renovation of the "Kh" tramcar №3:*








Олег Бодня

*December 5, 2013. "Kh" tramcar №3 at the Eastern tram depot:*








Игорь Букатин


----------



## Highcliff

why aren't they replacing with modern design trams like western europe?


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Green line (Begovaya and Novokrestovskaya stations)*























































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7365&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=435


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Novokrestovskaya station (Green line)*























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118832264#post118832264
http://subwaytalks.ru/download/file.php?id=31026&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&mode=view
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8344&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=180
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8344&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=165


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Prospekt Slavy station (Purple line)*














































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8066&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=390


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Purple line (two-way tunnel)*



















http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=1170


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*










*Travalators*



















*Escalators*



















http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=1185
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=f4b9ee6358375caa23fcb4ca89a7d20e&start=1200


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Teatralnaya station (Orange line)*














































https://plus.google.com/app/basic/s...ic/stream/z12ixb45kqn1gf3qk04cghohvma5itmiwck


----------



## Ярик1010

*Kazan, Dubravnaya station (Red line)*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604799&page=561


----------



## Ярик1010

*Samara, Alabinskaya station (Red line)*























































http://progorodsamara.ru/news/view/170948#


----------



## Woonsocket54

Is Novokrestovskaya station underground below that highway overpass on the west end of Krestovsky Island?


----------



## dimlys1994

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is Novokrestovskaya station underground below that highway overpass on the west end of Krestovsky Island?


Not exactly, here it is:


----------



## Ярик1010

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is Novokrestovskaya station underground below that highway overpass on the west end of Krestovsky Island?


As you can see, currently there going creation of _namyv_ for construction of station. I don't know how correctly translate this term at English (may be, somebody of Russian speakers can help me) with it. It's means creation of artificial territory at the site of water surface.


----------



## dimlys1994

Ярик1010;119437992 said:


> As you can see, currently there going creation of _namyv_ for construction of station. I don't know how correctly translate this term at English (may be, somebody of Russian speakers can help me) with it. It's means creation of artificial territory at the site of water surface.


Better to say land reclamation:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_reclamation

Намыв in English is Alluvium:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alluvium


----------



## Ярик1010

*This is namyv*



















http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8344&sid=c3378e6ecb781b12b6955797a3b394e1&start=180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119216427&postcount=1052


----------



## dimlys1994

Ярик1010;119438343 said:


> This is namyv


Agree


----------



## Woonsocket54

Does that station have the inbound and outbound tracks on different levels?


----------



## Ярик1010

Woonsocket54 said:


> Does that station have the inbound and outbound tracks on different levels?


No, but there are plans to build transfer station of Orange Line (Novokrestovskaya - 2) in distant future.


----------



## Woonsocket54

They're looking to make that island a true metro hub. Is there anything there except a soccer stadium and rich people's cottages?


----------



## neuromancer

Impressive!!


----------



## Ярик1010

Woonsocket54 said:


> They're looking to make that island a true metro hub. Is there anything there except a soccer stadium and rich people's cottages?


Hmmm... At this photo, I can see newly-built objects near future stadium such as universal sport hall Sibur Arena (home arena of local basketball club Zenit), athletic manege, cycling center Lokosphinx (one of just few in Russia), rowing canal, aquatics sport school, Victory Park with attractions. I can name you just some large events which will take place here in near future - FIFA Confederations Cup 2017, FIFA World Cup 2018, UEFA Euro 2020. The existing Metro station - "Krestovsky Ostrov" - is located at the other end of island, that's not so close. Previously there operated tramline near football stadium but it was dismantled many years ago.


----------



## dimlys1994

Brand new tram extension opened on Friday in very surprising place - Naberezhnye Chelny, 150 km east of Kazan:
http://chelny-biz.ru/gov/22218/
http://metroblog.ru/post/4636/


----------



## Ярик1010

http://3ojlotou.livejournal.com/272593.html


----------



## vartal




----------



## dimlys1994

PK Transportnye sistemy began mass production of 71−931 Vitaz trams after succesful testing in Moscow. Which of Russian cities will buy these trams is unknown:
http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/58042/


----------



## dimlys1994

Consultation launched on new commuter rail station in Perm city centre. The map shows two preffered location of new stop:
http://www.perm.aif.ru/society/details/1456336


----------



## michael812

Saint Petersburg and Moscow metro ststions are amazing. Some of them are real masterpeaces. :applause:


----------



## Ярик1010

*Nizhny Novgorod, Strelka station (Blue line)*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=39950&st=300&start=300


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Metro depot Yuzhnoye (Purple line)*














































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=4267&sid=2139cb69b6db7fb19b340f38c958755e&start=135


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*




























































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=2139cb69b6db7fb19b340f38c958755e&start=1440


----------



## Ярик1010

http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=2139cb69b6db7fb19b340f38c958755e&start=1440


----------



## Ярик1010

http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=2139cb69b6db7fb19b340f38c958755e&start=1455
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=2139cb69b6db7fb19b340f38c958755e&start=1470


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*



















http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&start=1470
http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&start=1485


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Teatralnaya station (Orange line)*










http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7538&start=465


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Novokrestovskaya station (Green line)*










http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8344&start=300


----------



## mopc

Ярик1010;121132173 said:


> Well, recently I found interesting statistics at previous pages in this thread. So now, when period of long-term Metro construction in the Russian cities finally came to end, old Soviet-era projects were more or less finished, new stations will be built from scratch and there will no new extensions in the non-capital Russian Metro systems at least during next 2 years, it will be interesting to update it.
> 
> *THE METRO SYSTEMS OF THE POST-SOVIET STATES:*
> *1. Moscow, Russia - 327.7 km; 196 stations (first stations were opened in 1935, the last station - in 2014);
> 2. Saint Petersburg, Russia - 113.5 km; 67 stations (1955-2012);*
> 3. Kyiv, Ukraine - 67.6 km; 52 stations (1960-2013);
> 4. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 38.1 km; 29 stations (1975-2010);
> 5. Toshkent, Uzbekistan - 37.5 km; 29 stations (1977-2001);
> 6. Minsk, Belarus - 37.3 km; 29 stations (1984-2014);
> 7. Baku, Azerbaijan - 34.6 km; 23 stations (1967-2011);
> 8. Tbilisi, Georgia - 26.4 km; 22 stations (1966-2000);
> *9. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia - 18.7 km; 14 stations (1985-2012);
> 10. Novosibirsk, Russia - 15.9 km; 13 stations (1986-2010);
> 11. Kazan, Russia - 15.8 km; 10 stations (2005-2013);
> 12. Yekaterinburg, Russia - 12.7 km; 9 stations (1991-2012);*
> 13. Yerevan, Armenia - 12.1 km; 10 stations (1981-1996);
> *14. Samara, Russia - 11.6 km; 10 stations (1987-2015);*
> 15. Almaty, Kazakhstan - 8.5 km; 7 stations (2011-2011);
> 16. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 7.8 km; 6 stations (1995-1995).
> 
> Note: The information about total length of each Metro system may differ slightly at various sources.


Russia is similar to Brazil now, or better stated, Brazil is getting closer to Russia now, since our systems are much younger.



mopc said:


> *Overview of main systems* - _updated April 2015_
> 
> 
> 
> *São Paulo*............ 327 km -169 stations - 6.2 million/day
> *Rio de Janeiro*..... 265 km -142 stations - 1.3 million/day
> *Recife*.................... 70 km - 39 stations - 300k/day
> *Brasília*.................. 42 km - 29 stations - 150k/day
> *Belo Horizonte*...... 29 km - 19 stations - 215k/day
> *Porto Alegre*.......... 34 km - 17 stations - 170k/day
> *Fortaleza* .............. 25 km - 20 stations (line in partial operations as of 2015)
> *Salvador* ................7.5 km - 6 stations (line in partial operations as of 2015)
> *Curitiba* (extensive BRT system, planned metro)
> *Other Northeast cities* (minor suburban rail)
> *Other cities*
> _note: ridership counted adding each line's figures; station counted adding number of stations in each line_


Note that Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro numbers above include the suburban rail system, which operates like a metro (short intervals, and in Sao Paulo the transfer between Metro and suburban lines is free)



Can anyone include ridership of Russian/ Soviet systems in the table above?


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line). The second vestibule is planned to be opened on May 27 (at City Day).*



















http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=07533551fbbbab5a58739f097348746e&start=1500


----------



## Ярик1010

mopc said:


> Russia is similar to Brazil now, or better stated, Brazil is getting closer to Russia now, since our systems are much younger.


That's true. Metro construction is going very slowly in Russian cities outside Moscow.



mopc said:


> Can anyone include ridership of Russian/ Soviet systems in the table above?


Well, I found annual statistics of passenger traffic for 2013 at well-known Russian transport forum.

*1. Moscow, Russia - 2490.7 million passenger rides - 6.8238 million/day (+ 1.1 %);
2. St. Petersburg, Russia - 771.9 million passenger rides - 2.1148 million/day (+ 0.5%);*
3. Kyiv, Ukraine - 536.2 million passenger rides - 1.4690 million/day (+ 1.8%);
4. Minsk, Belarus - 328.3 million passenger rides - 899.5 k/day (+ 16.7%);
5. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 231.1 million passenger rides - 633.2 k/day (- 3.4%);
6. Baku, Azerbaijan - 206.6 million passenger rides - 566.0 k/day (+ 5.6%);
7. Tbilisi, Georgia - 96.2 million passenger rides - 263.6 k/day (+ 2.8%);
*8. Novosibirsk, Russia - 88.8 million passenger rides - 243.3 k/day (+ 7.6%);*
9. Toshkent, Uzbekistan - 59.2 million passenger rides - 162.2 k/day (- 9.6%);
*10. Yekaterinburg, Russia - 52.4 million passenger rides - 143.6 k/day (+ 10.1%);
11. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia - 40.0 million passenger rides - 109.6 k/day (+ 32.9%);
12. Kazan, Russia - 31.3 million passenger rides - 85.8 k/day (+ 16.4%);
13. Samara, Russia - 15.6 million passenger rides - 42.7 k/day (- 3.7%);*
14. Yerevan, Armenia - 15.6 million passenger rides - 42.7 k/day (+ 9.1%);
15. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 7.5 million passenger rides - 20.5 k/day (- 7.4%);
16. Almaty, Kazakhstan - 6.6 million passenger rides - 18.1 k/day (+ 8.2%).

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=14116&st=160

The full stats for 2014 is not published yet, but I guess number of passenger rides in Russia and especially in Ukraine should to be lower due to well-known political events. 

*For now, I have stats only for first half of 2014 for Russian Metro systems.*
1. Moscow - 6.642 million/day (- 2.7%);
2. St. Petersburg - 2.073 million/day (- 2.0%);
3. Novosibirsk - 239 k/day (- 1.8%); (87.7 million passenger rides in 2014; 240.3 k/day; -1.2%);
4. Yekaterinburg - 141 k/day (- 1.8%);
5. Nizhny Novgorod - 102 k/day (- 6.9%);
6. Kazan - 82 k/day (- 4.4%);
7. Samara - 43 k/day (+ 0.1%).

*9 months of 2014 for Ukrainian Metro systems:*
1. Kyiv, Ukraine - 366.6 million passenger rides (- 5.9%);
2. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 155.8 million passenger rides (- 7.9%);
3. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 5.3 million passenger rides (- 4.1%).

*And annual data 2014 for Minsk Metro:*
1. Minsk, Belarus - 318.5 million passenger rides - 872.7 k/day (- 3.0%).

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=14116&st=180


----------



## mopc

Spasiba bolshoe. I was once in Russia, I recall in Saint Petersburg I took a suburban train to a remote station called Borisova Griva or something, it was a suburb with old decaying wooden houses and no sign or anyone living there, only a creepy "Produkty" shop open.

I found the pics, from 2004, it was from Finland station, those must be some of the oldest digital pictures of the system























































I also went to the rail museum, very cool




















What are the suburban rail systems like in Russia in general?


----------



## Ярик1010

mopc said:


> What are the suburban rail systems like in Russia in general?


^^^^
Something like this.


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*














































http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&start=1515
http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&start=1500


----------



## Ярик1010

*Nizhny Novgorod, the extension of Blue Line to the future Strelka station*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=39950&st=300


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=39950&st=300


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=39950&st=300


----------



## Ярик1010

del


----------



## Ярик1010

*Nizhny Novgorod, good photo report from future Metro station Strelka (Blue line) and surrounding area*










*The station will be located near Meshcherskoye Lake*




























*Metro construction*










http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*Metro will be built near supermarket with same name*




























*Metro near the beach.*



















http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*Meshcherskoye Lake*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*Here will be built football stadium for hosting of World Cup 2018 matches*










*The construction of stadium*










*The construction of heating main to the stadium*










*Volga River*










http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*As person from another Volga city, I couldn't miss this photos *










*If I not mistaken, this is underwater vehicle for some researches*










*The passenger boat for pleasure trips with music and eternal flow of seagulls who asking food (like in my native Yaroslavl ). Here you can see cableway between Nizhny Novgorod and Bor town*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*The construction of new bridge across Volga River between Nizhny Novgorod and Bor town*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*The colorful power substation for future Metro station*














































http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/anakin/index.php?showentry=7451


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*









































































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=26f0186ae6cfd8f7c0597b6404acd92b&start=1545


----------



## Ярик1010

Ярик1010;124103937 said:


> That's true. Metro construction is going very slowly in Russian cities outside Moscow.
> 
> Well, I found annual statistics of passenger traffic for 2013 at well-known Russian transport forum.
> 
> *1. Moscow, Russia - 2490.7 million passenger rides - 6.8238 million/day (+ 1.1 %);
> 2. St. Petersburg, Russia - 771.9 million passenger rides - 2.1148 million/day (+ 0.5%);*
> 3. Kyiv, Ukraine - 536.2 million passenger rides - 1.4690 million/day (+ 1.8%);
> 4. Minsk, Belarus - 328.3 million passenger rides - 899.5 k/day (+ 16.7%);
> 5. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 231.1 million passenger rides - 633.2 k/day (- 3.4%);
> 6. Baku, Azerbaijan - 206.6 million passenger rides - 566.0 k/day (+ 5.6%);
> 7. Tbilisi, Georgia - 96.2 million passenger rides - 263.6 k/day (+ 2.8%);
> *8. Novosibirsk, Russia - 88.8 million passenger rides - 243.3 k/day (+ 7.6%);*
> 9. Toshkent, Uzbekistan - 59.2 million passenger rides - 162.2 k/day (- 9.6%);
> *10. Yekaterinburg, Russia - 52.4 million passenger rides - 143.6 k/day (+ 10.1%);
> 11. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia - 40.0 million passenger rides - 109.6 k/day (+ 32.9%);
> 12. Kazan, Russia - 31.3 million passenger rides - 85.8 k/day (+ 16.4%);
> 13. Samara, Russia - 15.6 million passenger rides - 42.7 k/day (- 3.7%);*
> 14. Yerevan, Armenia - 15.6 million passenger rides - 42.7 k/day (+ 9.1%);
> 15. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 7.5 million passenger rides - 20.5 k/day (- 7.4%);
> 16. Almaty, Kazakhstan - 6.6 million passenger rides - 18.1 k/day (+ 8.2%).
> 
> http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=14116&st=160
> 
> The full stats for 2014 is not published yet, but I guess number of passenger rides in Russia and especially in Ukraine should to be lower due to well-known political events.
> 
> *For now, I have stats only for first half of 2014 for Russian Metro systems.*
> 1. Moscow - 6.642 million/day (- 2.7%);
> 2. St. Petersburg - 2.073 million/day (- 2.0%);
> 3. Novosibirsk - 239 k/day (- 1.8%); (87.7 million passenger rides in 2014; 240.3 k/day; -1.2%);
> 4. Yekaterinburg - 141 k/day (- 1.8%);
> 5. Nizhny Novgorod - 102 k/day (- 6.9%);
> 6. Kazan - 82 k/day (- 4.4%);
> 7. Samara - 43 k/day (+ 0.1%).
> 
> *9 months of 2014 for Ukrainian Metro systems:*
> 1. Kyiv, Ukraine - 366.6 million passenger rides (- 5.9%);
> 2. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 155.8 million passenger rides (- 7.9%);
> 3. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 5.3 million passenger rides (- 4.1%).
> 
> *And annual data 2014 for Minsk Metro:*
> 1. Minsk, Belarus - 318.5 million passenger rides - 872.7 k/day (- 3.0%).
> 
> http://forum.nashtransport.ru/index.php?showtopic=14116&st=180


*I found annual statistics for 2014:*
*1. Moscow, Russia - 2451.3 million passenger rides - 6.7159 million/day (- 1.6 %);
2. St. Petersburg, Russia - 763.1 million passenger rides - 2.0907 million/day (- 1.1%);*
3. Kyiv, Ukraine - 503.9 million passenger rides - 1.3805 million/day (- 6.0%);
4. Minsk, Belarus - 318.5 million passenger rides - 872.7 k/day (- 3.0%);
5. Baku, Azerbaijan - 215.5 million passenger rides - 590.4 k/day (+ 4.3%);
6. Kharkiv, Ukraine - 212.8 million passenger rides - 583.0 k/day (- 7.9%) *;
7. Tbilisi, Georgia - 98.98 million passenger rides - 271.2 k/day (+ 2.9%);
*8. Novosibirsk, Russia - 87.7 million passenger rides - 240.3 k/day (- 1.2%);*
9. Toshkent, Uzbekistan - 54.02 million passenger rides - 148.0 k/day (- 8.8%);
*10. Yekaterinburg, Russia - 51.94 million passenger rides - 142.3 k/day (- 0.9%);
11. Nizhny Novgorod, Russia - 37.24 million passenger rides - 102.0 k/day (- 6.9%);
12. Kazan, Russia - 29.234 million passenger rides - 80.1 k/day (- 6.6%);*
13. Yerevan, Armenia - 15.77 million passenger rides - 43.2 k/day (+ 1.1%);
*14. Samara, Russia - 15.613 million passenger rides - 42.8 k/day (+ 0.0%);*
15. Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine - 7.2 million passenger rides - 19.7 k/day (- 4.1%) *;
16. Almaty, Kazakhstan - 6.883 million passenger rides - 18.9 k/day (+ 4.3%).

* There is published old data of 2013 for Kharkiv and Dnipropetrovsk Metro systems at new official report. The annual numbers for last year were counted by me approximately on the basis of results for 9 months of 2014.

http://asmetro.ru/upload/docs/2013.pdf
http://asmetro.ru/upload/docs/2014.pdf


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Dunayskaya station (Purple line)*










*Metro depot Yuzhnoye (Purple line)*










http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8067&sid=f7d4628e9b2cbb645c77ea9d31f7bc80&start=285
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=4267&sid=f7d4628e9b2cbb645c77ea9d31f7bc80&start=135


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line). The second exit was opened today.*























































http://igoralexkonst.livejournal.com/806.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://igoralexkonst.livejournal.com/806.html


----------



## Ярик1010

http://igoralexkonst.livejournal.com/806.html


----------



## Ярик1010

*Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya two-level station (Purple line), the only station of such type in Russia*










*Lower level*










*Second exit to Vasilevsky Island*










*The stairs*










*The one of two travelators*










http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?showentry=7464


----------



## Ярик1010

*The travelators were installed at Russian Metro station for first time in history*



















*The intermediate space between two travelators*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?showentry=7464


----------



## Ярик1010

*The ventilation grill*










*The travelators were made by "ThyssenKrupp" company (model: Orinoco)*










*The escalators*



















*The escalators were also made by "ThyssenKrupp" company (model: Victoria)*










http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?showentry=7464


----------



## Ярик1010

*The mosaic with Twelve Olympians*










*Ticket-offices*










*Turnstiles*










*The information about station*



















http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?showentry=7464


----------



## Ярик1010

*The marble panel*




























*The cups?*




























http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?showentry=7464


----------



## Ярик1010

http://forum.nashtransport.ru/blogs/bitsevsky_punk/index.php?showentry=7464


----------



## void0

New bus stops in Moscow


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Just like in Europe I want more!


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-trams-enter-service-in-tver.html?channel=529
> 
> *TVZ low-floor trams enter service in Tver*
> Thursday, July 02, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A fleet of five type 71-911 City Star low-floor trams has entered passenger service on the 91km tram network in the in the Russian city of Tver_
> 
> The 1524mm-gauge vehicles were designed by PK Transportnye Sistemy, Russia, and built locally by Transmashholding (TMH) subsidiary Tver Carriage Works (TVZ).
> 
> Tver is the first customer for the type 71-911, which has been developed specifically for Russian operating conditions with a patented suspension system to ensure high ride quality even on poor track
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/russian-tram-funding-approved.html
> 
> *Russian tram funding approved*
> 22 Jul 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSSIA: The federal government has approved the allocation of a total of 384m roubles to eight regions for the purchase of trams and trolleybuses.
> 
> The funds come from the federal budget and are being disbursed as part of a programme to increase industrial competitiveness
> 
> ...
> 
> Region/Subsidy _(m roubles)_
> Tatarstan - 160
> Samara - 110
> Sverdlovsk - 70
> Saratov - 20
> Khabarovsk - 9
> St Petersburg - 7
> Karelia - 4
> Murmansk - 4


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/uraltransmash-presents-new-tram-models.html
> 
> *Uraltransmash presents new tram models*
> 17 Aug 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The 71-409 is available in three-, five-, seven- and nine-section versions_
> 
> RUSSIA: Uralvagonzavod subsidiary Uraltransmash has presented its latest tram models at the Innoprom 2015 trade fair in Yekaterinburg.
> 
> The company has updated its existing 71-409 model as a multi-articulated 100% low-floor tram available in three-, five-, seven and nine-section variants. It received type approval earlier this month following tests in Yekaterinburg. Uraltransmash’s R1 tram, a mock-up of which was unveiled at Innoprom 2014, is based on this design. However, the styling on the 71-409 is considerably different
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/yaroslavl-plans-fast-tram-lines.html
> 
> *Yaroslavl plans fast tram lines*
> 16 Sep 2015
> 
> RUSSIA: Yaroslavl tram operator Yargorelektrotrans has announced plans for two fast tram lines. A feasibility study is expected to be completed soon.
> 
> One route would link the main line station to the airport, southeast of the city. The other would be a north-south route intended to serve the city’s busiest tram corridor, which currently carries 40 million passengers per year. This would involve the reconstruction of 6·8 km of existing line as well as building 13·7 km of new alignment. Trams would travel at average speeds of 30 km/h, taking 80 min to complete the end-to-end journey
> 
> ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

dimlys1994 said:


> PK Transportnye sistemy began mass production of 71−931 Vitaz trams after succesful testing in Moscow. Which of Russian cities will buy these trams is unknown:
> http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/58042/


I have to say this tram hasn't appeared in the city carrying passengers. I've been waiting for that since it came to be tried but I didn't manage to see it.


----------



## WB2010

> Russian tram funding approved
> 22 Jul 2015
> 
> RUSSIA: The federal government has approved the allocation of a total of 384m roubles to eight regions for the purchase of trams and trolleybuses.
> 
> The funds come from the federal budget and are being disbursed as part of a programme to increase industrial competitiveness
> 
> ...
> 
> Region/Subsidy (m roubles)
> Tatarstan - 160
> Samara - 110
> Sverdlovsk - 70
> Saratov - 20
> Khabarovsk - 9
> St Petersburg - 7
> Karelia - 4
> Murmansk - 4


384 million roubles correspond to less than 6 million US dollars. That is enough to buy just 2-3 modern, western trams :nuts:


----------



## Woonsocket54

More like zero trams. The money will be stolen Sochi-style.


----------



## void0

WB2010 said:


> 384 million roubles correspond to less than 6 million US dollars. That is enough to buy just 2-3 modern, western trams :nuts:


I guess this is just a financial support of the local budgets from the federal centre.
Anyway, what's the point of buying "western" trams? Very stupid idea in the current circumstances


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Woonsocket54 said:


> More like zero trams. The money will be stolen Sochi-style.


Please stop talking [email protected]@@@.


----------



## dimlys1994

Omsk metro so-called construction on 30th September, when the press was invited inside of site:
http://www.omskinform.ru/news/85808


----------



## WB2010

*Iran surpasses Russia in metro construction !*

Russia claims to be a world superpower yet the country is not able to provide with a metro line one of its biggest cities. The construction of the Omsk metropoliten has been going on since 1992 and after more than 20 years it looks just like the pictures published above show us ...

Observing the development of metro systems in the Russian cities I came to the surprising conclusion: Russia has been surpassed by much smaller and until a short time ago less developed Iran. 

Number of new metro stations opened in *Russia* each year since 2010:
2010 - 6 (Moscow - 2, Sankt Petersburg - 2, Kazan - 1, Novosibirsk - 1)
2011 - 8 (Moscow - 3, Volgograd - 3, Sankt Petersburg - 1, Yekaterinburg - 1)
2012 - 8 (Moscow - 3, Sankt Petersburg - 3, Nizny Novgorod - 1, Yekaterinburg - 1)
2013 - 5 (Kazan - 3, Moscow - 2)
2014 - 4 (Moscow - 4)
2015 - 2 (Moscow - 1, Samara - 1)
Total: *33 new stations* (and a visible declining trend)

*Iran*:
2010 - 6 (Tehran - 6)
2011 - 28 (Mashad - 22, Tehran - 6)
2012 - 7 (Tehran - 7)
2013 - none
2014 - 10 (Tehran - 5, Shiraz - 5)
2015 - 14 (Tehran - 7, Tabriz - 6, Shiraz - 1)
Total: *65 new stations *!

Interestingly in Tehran 31 new stations were opened, more than twice as much as in Moscow (just 15). 

Iranian metro networks are also much newer than Russian (first metro line there was inaugurated in 1999).


----------



## vlaakko

^^ The need for new metro lines in Iran is much bigger than in Russia, so hardly a surprise. Russians/Soviets built most what they need a long time ago.


----------



## WB2010

^^
This is simply not true. In Western Europe many even middle-sized cities get some kind of a fast transportation systems like metro, LRT or fast tram (Brescia, Genova, Bilbao, Palma de Mallorca, Rennes, Toulouse, numerous German cities). In my country three such cities have fast tram lines (without level crossings and with some underground stations): Kraków (population 760.000), Poznań (550.000) and Szczecin (410.000).

Meanwhile in Russia there are many really big cities (around one million or more inhabitants) where the construction of metro lines has been dragging on for a long time without a single station inaugurated or even totally abandoned (Omsk, Chelyabinsk, Krasnoyarsk). Other big Russian cities lack any kind of a modern transportation (Rostov na Donu, Voronezh, Perm, Ufa). Russia is now in a dire economic situation but even before the current crisis the country lacked resources to provide the above mentioned cities with a decent transportation systems. The main problem is that in Russia the military has always had a priority and the civil infrastructure has been more or less neglected.


----------



## Ярик1010

WB2010 said:


> ^^
> This is simply not true. In Western Europe many even middle-sized cities get some kind of a fast transportation systems like metro, LRT or fast tram (Brescia, Genova, Bilbao, Palma de Mallorca, Rennes, Toulouse, numerous German cities). In my country three such cities have fast tram lines (without level crossings and with some underground stations): Kraków (population 760.000), Poznań (550.000) and Szczecin (410.000).
> 
> Meanwhile in Russia there are many really big cities (around one million or more inhabitants) where the construction of metro lines has been dragging on for a long time without a single station inaugurated or even totally abandoned (Omsk, Chelyabinsk, Krasnoyarsk). Other big Russian cities lack any kind of a modern transportation (Rostov na Donu, Voronezh, Perm, Ufa). Russia is now in a dire economic situation but even before the current crisis the country lacked resources to provide the above mentioned cities with a decent transportation systems. The main problem is that in Russia the military has always had a priority and the civil infrastructure has been more or less neglected.


You, guys, really can't understand that we have different scales. For EU, cities with population of 0.5-1 million (and little more) resident are quite developed cities with high level of business activity. While for Russia (and especially for China) such cities are quite provincial by local standards with corresponding attention from the side of federal officials. For example, Krakow with population of 760.000 is second largest Polish city while my native Yaroslavl (603.691 residents) is only 26th most populous city in Russia.

So, it's better to compare cities not in terms of population, but in terms of their significance levels within the country (1st vs 1st, 2nd vs 2nd, etc).


----------



## Blackhavvk

WB2010 said:


> ^^
> This is simply not true. In Western Europe many even middle-sized cities get some kind of a fast transportation systems like metro, LRT or fast tram (Brescia, Genova, Bilbao, Palma de Mallorca, Rennes, Toulouse, numerous German cities). In my country three such cities have fast tram lines (without level crossings and with some underground stations): Kraków (population 760.000), Poznań (550.000) and Szczecin (410.000).
> 
> Meanwhile in Russia there are many really big cities (around one million or more inhabitants) where the construction of metro lines has been dragging on for a long time without a single station inaugurated or even totally abandoned (Omsk, Chelyabinsk, Krasnoyarsk). Other big Russian cities lack any kind of a modern transportation (Rostov na Donu, Voronezh, Perm, Ufa). Russia is now in a dire economic situation but even before the current crisis the country lacked resources to provide the above mentioned cities with a decent transportation systems. The main problem is that in Russia the military has always had a priority and the civil infrastructure has been more or less neglected.


All cities in USA with 1 mln pop. and more by metropolitan area has sabway system?


----------



## Woonsocket54

A lot of these provincial cities (~500,000) lack paved roads outside downtown, and you're talking about subways? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Yak79

Ярик1010;130094582 said:


> Well, I found interesting map with tram networks of Russian cities in 1990-2011 (clickable). Here are shown tramlines and tram depots that existed in 2011 (red lines and red circles), tramlines that were closed in 1990s (grey lines), tramlines that were closed in 2000s (red lines), tramlines that were opened in 1990s (light-green lines), tramlines that were opened in 2000s (green lines) as well as total length of tram networks in 1990, 2000 and 2011. As you can see, in some cities tram network preserved relatively good (like Yekaterinburg, Chelyabinsk, Samara, Volgograd, Krasnodar, Naberezhnye Chelny, Oryol, Taganrog). However, in the majority of cities, tram networks were either decreased after dismantling of tramlines or totally closed.
> ...


Numbers beneath each map refers to the tram fleet size - specifically, only to passengers vehicles - and not to the network total length, to be exact.
From these figures, we can see that there are widespread signs of decline in the service, even in some cases where the infrastructure has been kept and even expanded.


----------



## Ярик1010

Yak79 said:


> Numbers beneath each map refers to the tram fleet size - specifically, only to passengers vehicles - and not to the network total length, to be exact.
> From these figures, we can see that there are widespread signs of decline in the service, even in some cases where the infrastructure has been kept and even expanded.


Thanks. They missed legend that explains these numbers.


----------



## dimlys1994

Three new maps were added to urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ru/salavat/salavat.htm
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ru/staryi-oskol/staryi-oskol.htm
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ru/ust-ilimsk/ust-ilimsk.htm

Salavat tram map:










And two others, drawn by me - Staryi Oskol fast tram map:










And Ust-Ilimsk fast tram map:


----------



## dimlys1994

Dzerzhinsk is again in the news - there is a thread of ceasing of trolleybus network after 29th January, if nesessary electricity payments would not be paid:
http://dzeronline.ru/1355-aleksandr...-trolleybusnogo-dvizheniya-v-dzerzhinske.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

Ust'-Ilimsk has one of the newest tram systems in Russia (opened in 1988).

But the newest one appears to be in the Siberian village of Cheryomushki (Republic of Khakassia), which opened in 1991:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Черёмушкинский_трамвай


----------



## Woonsocket54

dimlys1994 said:


> Dzerzhinsk is again in the news - there is a thread of ceasing of trolleybus network after 29th January, if nesessary electricity payments would not be paid:
> http://dzeronline.ru/1355-aleksandr...-trolleybusnogo-dvizheniya-v-dzerzhinske.html


It's not complicated. Just pay your power bill!


----------



## Ярик1010

Woonsocket54 said:


> Ust'-Ilimsk has one of the newest tram systems in Russia (opened in 1988).
> 
> But the newest one appears to be in the Siberian village of Cheryomushki (Republic of Khakassia), which opened in 1991:
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Черёмушкинский_трамвай


*"The next stop is... Sayano-Shushenskaya Dam" (largest power plant in Russia and the 9th-largest hydroelectric plant in the world, by average power generation).*



















http://transphoto.ru/photo/278067/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/437605/


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And world's tallest dam


----------



## Woonsocket54

Vologda trolleybus will continue to operate, mayor says

http://vologda-portal.ru/novosti/index.php?ID=332714&SECTION_ID=151


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-for-russian-rolling-stock-manufacturers.html
> 
> *Government support for Russian rolling stock manufacturers*
> 11 Feb 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSSIA: Details of government support for the rolling stock manufacturing industry were set out by Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev on February 9.
> 
> Speaking at Tver Carriage Works during a conference on the prospects for the rolling stock industry, Medvedev said the government’s objective was to ensure the profitable production of modern, safe and innovative vehicles so that the sector which employs more than 200&NBSP;000 people becomes an ‘economic growth point’.
> 
> He has signed a directive approving a 7bn rouble government support programme for rolling stock builders in 2016. This bans operators from using life-expired vehicles, reimburses operators for the costs of procuring new vehicles, and provides subsidies for the development of innovative wagons. VAT on long-distance passenger services has been cut from 18% to 10%, with operators – primarily RZD’s Federal Passenger Co – required to spend the difference on the procurement of new stock. Innovative wagons will also receive a discount on empty mileage, reflecting their lower impact of the infrastructure
> 
> ...


----------



## subbotazh

New tram "Варяг" (Varangian) of Tver Carriage Works


----------



## dimlys1994

New atlas about public transport in Russia is about to be published in spring this year. Book will be available in Russian and English:
http://atlas.tramway.ru/contents.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

The atlas cover image with the rocket - what city is that from?


----------



## dimlys1994

Woonsocket54 said:


> The atlas cover image with the rocket - what city is that from?


I believe, it's Samara:


----------



## Ярик1010

*February 2016, Sankt Peterburg Metro. The southern extension of Purple line.*

*"Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue") station*



















*The right tunnel*




























*The connection of two-way tunnel with two one-way tunnels*










http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=fb30b4cf5df54a68564a7dac63adc1af&start=1665


----------



## Ярик1010

*Two-way tunnel*



















*"Dunayskaya" ("Danube") station*










*The first tier of station (for passenger usage)*



















http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=fb30b4cf5df54a68564a7dac63adc1af&start=1665


----------



## Ярик1010

*The second tier of station (for service rooms)*










*The third tier of station (for underground vestibule)*














































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=fb30b4cf5df54a68564a7dac63adc1af&start=1665


----------



## Ярик1010

*"Shushary" station*



















*The ticket hall*










*The platform of station*










http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=fb30b4cf5df54a68564a7dac63adc1af&start=1680


----------



## Ярик1010

*March 2016, Sankt Peterburg Metro. The northwestern extension of Green line.*

*The construction of "Novokrestovskaya" station*























































http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8344&sid=fb30b4cf5df54a68564a7dac63adc1af&start=480


----------



## Ярик1010

http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8344&sid=fb30b4cf5df54a68564a7dac63adc1af&start=480


----------



## dimlys1994

Referendum is proposed to decide the future of Noginsk tramway:
http://tr.ru/news/1430-sudbu-noginskogo-tramvaya-mogut-reshit-na-osennem-referendume


----------



## dimlys1994

Some of tram loops - Dokuchaevo tram loop in Barnaul:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/936829/










Four-line ring in Ulan-Ude:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/936913/










And terminus loop next to railway station:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/936927/


----------



## dimlys1994

Inside of Omsk metro construction site, from digger's perspective:


----------



## Falubaz

^^So it's abandoned...


----------



## TGrave

Falubaz said:


> ^^So it's abandoned...


Welcome to Omsk


----------



## Tågälskaren

*New tram on test in Volgograd*

RUSSIA: PK Transpornye Systemy’s Vityaz-M tram has started test running on the Metroelektrotrans fast tram line in Volgograd. The three-section Type 71-931M tram, was unveiled at the Innoprom trade fair earlier this year[...]


----------



## dimlys1994

Presentation of Stadler 62103 tram car for Omsk:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/938531/


----------



## Woonsocket54

The Blagoveshchensk trolleybus is no more. It was replaced by buses on 2016.08.22.

http://tr.ru/news/1632-v-blagoveshchenske-probuyut-oboytis-bez-trolleybusov


----------



## Zaz965

russian trams configuration :cheers:


ton63 said:


> Также в новости есть еще несколько фото, видимо, с какой-то презентации от УКВЗ. Из всех фото интересно лишь второе фото про индивидуальный облик трамваев УКВЗ


----------



## Woonsocket54

Novokuznetsk city government is alleged to have falsified the results of an online referendum regarding whether the tram route on Metallurgov Avenue should be discontinued.

http://varlamov.ru/1986048.html


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/view/krasnoyarsk-tram-refurbishment.html
> 
> *Krasnoyarsk tram refurbishment*
> 11 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUSSIA: As a gift to Krasnoyarsk ahead of the 2019 Winter Universiade, which the city is hosting, Krasnoyarsky Elektrovagonoremontny Zavod is refurbishing an old KTM-5 tram.
> 
> To be designated KTM-5MZ after reconstruction, the tram will undergo extensive work. In addition to an overhaul of the bodyshell and bogies, new AC traction equipment will be installed, including asynchronous motors
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

In Prokopyevsk, tram route 5 is to close in November and Khlebzavod-Prokopevskyi Razrez will be abandoned:


----------



## rakcancer

What is going on with that massive shut down of tram lines in Russia? That is a terrible trend...


----------



## Richard_P

^^Well it was massive but now stopped a little. For example Tver was saved just before complete closure. The reason for this is simple - short thinking by authorities which see salvation in busses replacing not only trams but also trolleybusses. Intersting in that is fact that Russian products can cover only about 60% demand for busses and much of their parts must be imported. There is also shortcut in thinking that trams require subsidy while "marshrutkas" minibuses are run commercially (although only in peak hours). Due to that much of the networks are continuing up to the end of their assets life and when everything is collapsing lines are being cancelled. The prime example of dumb thinking is over a million inhabitant Voronezh where trams were cased yet metro was never build.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Richard_P said:


> prime example of dumb thinking is over a million inhabitant Voronezh where trams were cased yet metro was never build.


Whether or not Voronezh has a million residents is subject to some debate...

https://ru.wikinews.org/wiki/Данные..._дату_достижения_Воронежем_1_миллиона_жителей

Frankly, the way the population officially increased in Voronezh is a bit suspicious. Perhaps they were trying to get to a million for a certain specific reason. I do know that in the Soviet times having a million residents made a city eligible for a metro.

It is also worth noting that many provincial cities have not just been downscaling their tram systems but also other forms of mass transit as well (buses and trolleybuses) in favor of private "marshrutkas."


----------



## Woonsocket54

In the Siberian city of Novokuznetsk, effective 2016.11.01, all tram service between NKMK and Kuybyshevo (lower left corner of the map below) has been suspended.

http://www.novokuznetsk.su/news/city/1477882912

http://nk-tv.net/2016/10/31/tretij-tramvaj-zakryvayut.html

http://vashgorod.ru/novosibirsk/news/45331?not_defined_city










http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ru/novokuznetsk/novokuznetsk.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54

new unofficial map of Novokuznetsk tram










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Новокузнецкий_трамвай.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54

Entrance to non-existent metro in Krasnoyarsk










http://transphoto.ru/photo/970187/


----------



## dimlys1994

New transport card of Lipetsk, due to launch in spring next year:
http://tr.ru/news/1977-elektronnaya...da-zarabotaet-po-vsey-lipeckoy-oblasti-vesnoy


----------



## Woonsocket54

Beginning 2016.12.03, a new express bus route will link the railway station, bus station and airport in Tyumen.










http://tgt72.ru/news/2016/11/25/marshrut-10-svyazhet-roshino-s-vokzalami-tyumeni/


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/light-rail/single-view/view/kolomna-orders-22-trams.html

*Kolomna orders 22 trams*
11 Jul 2017

RUSSIA: Kolomna tramway operator Mosoblelektrotrans has announced that a 341m offer from Elektrotransport was the best bid for a contract to supply 22 single-section four-axle low-floor cars.

The 1 524 mm gauge 600 V DC trams are scheduled to be delivered to the operator between September and December this year. The model was not specified.


----------



## Yak79

_^^

__Elektrotransport_? Who on earth are they, a (new) tramcars manufacturer? Despite some "google", I wasn't able to find anything about them: the only tramway-related _Elektrotransport _(Eлектротранспорт) I stumbled into is the tram and trolleybus operator (Столичен електротранспорт ЕАД - _Stolichen Elektrotransport_) in Sofia, Bulgaria.


----------



## Richard_P

^^This is basically trading company which recently offers UKVZ trams. Earlier UKVZ had its own trading house but they split and started new PK-TS company while UKVZ struggled to sell its products. So it seems to be that they offered KTM-23 trams, but with price tag of just 15,5 million rouble per unit it is far below average 22,5 million rouble for that model. But also here may be answer as if this purchase will be subsidised from federal scheme than there is lower purchase price. So with most probability delivered will be KTM-23 models :cheers2:


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

St Peterburg


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

In Moscow (Skolkovo ) ended testing of passenger cars ( 8-9 passengers) with no driver . Plant for the production of such autorobots built in 100 km from Moscow . At the beginning of 2018 the first vans will be delivered to customers in Moscow ,Kazan,Sochi and United Arab Emirates . The plant is designed to produce 600 units per year with further expansion up to 1,500 PCs per year . См рисунок ниже


----------



## Aokromes

ILCOMEBACK said:


>


Battery?


----------



## moosefoot

Yak79 said:


> _^^
> 
> __Elektrotransport_? Who on earth are they, a (new) tramcars manufacturer? Despite some "google", I wasn't able to find anything about them: the only tramway-related _Elektrotransport _(Eлектротранспорт) I stumbled into is the tram and trolleybus operator (Столичен електротранспорт ЕАД - _Stolichen Elektrotransport_) in Sofia, Bulgaria.


It'd be *э*лектротранспорт in Russian, э- (eh-) not е- (ye)


----------



## Richard_P

Effectively tender documents specified that Elektrotransport will deliver to Kolomna type 71-407 trams produced by Uraltransmash not UKVZ KTM-23 which I was expecting to be.


----------



## towerpower123

In that case, It is probably this one. It is a decent looking modern tram. 








http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/uraltransmash-presents-new-tram-models.html

I wish they would choose the Russia One Tram made by the same company. It looks like it is straight out of TRON:Legacy!








http://www.railvolution.net/railvolution/hors-doeuvres.php?tag=uraltransmash


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...iew/view/novocherkassk-orders-five-trams.html

*Novocherkassk orders five trams*
17 Jul 2017










RUSSIA: Sole bidder Elektrotransport has been selected to supply five trams to Novocherkassk. The model has not yet been announced, but the tender specifications suggest Uraltransmash’s 71-407, despite the trading company having previously worked with UKVZ.

The tender specifies 16 m long trams with at least 39% low-floor and capacity for 110 passengers at 5/m2, including 27 seated

...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/li...gnitogorsk-tram-leasing-agreement-signed.html

*Magnitogorsk tram leasing agreement signed*
14 Aug 2017










RUSSIA: Magnitogorsk city transport operator Maggortrans signed a hire purchase contract for covering the supply of 15 trams on August 9.

Roscosmos subsidiary United Missile & Space Corp was the sole bidder in the tender to supply 16·4 m long unidirectional partly low-floor trams. Roscosmos owns tram manufacturer UKVZ

...


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*Kazan, Dubravnaya station*

https://kazanfirst.ru/photo/421444


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Woonsocket54

Lipetsk trolleybus was permanently discontinued 2017.08.15

https://tr.ru/news/2498-lipeck-likvidaciya-trolleybusnogo-dvizheniya-sostoyalas


----------



## metro-kzn.ru

Kazan, Dubravnaya station

Video https://youtu.be/pvnvbFRIMPc
https://youtu.be/i710BGtXhCI


----------



## Woonsocket54

Astrakhan trolleybus was shut down on 2017.10.30.

https://tr.ru/news/2633-astrahanskiy-trolleybus-zakrylsya-nakanune-svoego-50-letnego-yubileya

This is the second Russian trolleybus system to shut down this year (Lipetsk was the first).


----------



## Woonsocket54

In Ufa, tram and trolleybus service has been suspended due to unpaid electricity bills.

http://www.ufa.aif.ru/society/tramvai_i_trolleybusy_v_ufe_zamenili_avtobusami


----------



## Technasia

^that's just pathetic, Russia..... an oil power but no cash to pay for electricity for its public transport.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Woonsocket54 said:


> In Ufa, tram and trolleybus service has been suspended due to unpaid electricity bills.
> 
> http://www.ufa.aif.ru/society/tramvai_i_trolleybusy_v_ufe_zamenili_avtobusami


It has happened again; second time in the past month.

http://ufa1.ru/text/gorod/376503959633920.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

Putin is thinking about the Krasnoyarsk metro.

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/02/07/putin/

This is evidently a matter of great concern in the Kremlin!


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*KAZAN METRO*

*March 21, 2018. The construction of Dubravnaya station (Line 1).*

http://m.tatar-inform.ru/photo/2018/03/21/9718/


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD METRO*

*March 15, 2018. The construction of Strelka station (Line 2).*

http://www.vremyan.ru/news/ostorozh...ledujucshaja_stancija_strelka__reportazh.html


----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Gulliver1.93m




----------



## Falubaz

^^It's just me who can't see the pics?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Falubaz said:


> ^^It's just me who can't see the pics?


I will be not surprised if Polish authorities decided to follow "positive" example of their Ukrainian colleagues and blocked Yandex at territory of own country for "spreading of Russian propaganda".

Anyway, I always used Yandex hosting for posting of photos at SSC (and in particular - in this thread). If you could see it earlier - it can be a reason.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*ST. PETERSBURG METRO*

*August 23, 2018. The construction of Metro station "Gorny Institut" ("Mining Institute"; Line 4).*










*The station will be located at the Vasilyevsky Island.*










*The future segment from "Spasskaya" ("Saviour"; opened on March 7, 2009) to "Gorny Institut" will also include intermediate Metro station "Teatralnaya" ("Theatre") which will be completed later.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*The preparation works for construction of escalator tunnel.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*After completion of Metro station "Gorny Institut", Line 4 will be extended northwest - to Metro station "Morskoy Fasad" ("Marine Facade").*



















*The freezing of soil.*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Link - https://periskop.livejournal.com/1898565.html


----------



## Da18be

Are there three stations in this extension under construction or only two?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Da18be said:


> Are there three stations in this extension under construction or only two?


"Gorny Institut" is being built and planned to be next station at the Line 4. The construction works at "Teatralnaya" are going but, due to problems with determining the location of the exit, it planned be opened as intermediate station - after the extension of this line. "Morskoy Fasad" is planned station, its construction wasn't began.


----------



## Da18be

Ok. Thank you


----------



## Woonsocket54

"City rail" service began in Kirov on 2018.08.01.









http://www.vvppk.ru/suburban-train-vyatka

There are three stops - Kirov, Krasnosel'skiy and Pozdino. Four more stops are planned - Green House Shopping Center, Lugovoy, Novovyatskaya and Sovetskaya. Planned stops are in green in the map.

Service operates seven days a week.

In the morning, there are two northbound journeys and one southbound journey. In the afternoon, there are two northbound journeys and two southbound journeys. A one-way ticket costs 22 roubles.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Russia's easternmost tram, in Komsomolsk-na-Amure, will shut down 2018.10.01, due to the dangerous condition of an overpass connecting the tram yards with the rest of the network. How long will it be shut down? Not clear, as the laconic press release leaves much unanswered:

https://www.kmscity.ru/news/2018/09/25/35908/


----------



## Gorny

- overview of all Samara (Russia) metro stations


----------



## Woonsocket54

Metro construction in Krasnoyarsk will begin in 2020

https://kras.mk.ru/social/2018/10/12/v-krasnoyarske-nachnut-stroit-metro.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

Woonsocket54 said:


> Russia's easternmost tram, in Komsomolsk-na-Amure, will shut down 2018.10.01, due to the dangerous condition of an overpass connecting the tram yards with the rest of the network. How long will it be shut down? Not clear, as the laconic press release leaves much unanswered:
> 
> https://www.kmscity.ru/news/2018/09/25/35908/


And now it has been announced that the tram network has closed, making this the latest Russian city to shut down tram operations.

https://www.metro-report.com/news/l...sk-na-amure-tram-network-formally-closed.html


----------



## Obelixx

How long was the monorail built by Ippolit Romanov in Gatchina in use? When was it dismantled?


----------



## BHT

Obelixx said:


> How long was the monorail built by Ippolit Romanov in Gatchina in use? When was it dismantled?


 In 1897, he revealed the model of monorail, in spring of 1900 the project was ready and on 29 June 1900 there was a first test ride. However, due to disinterest of investors and resentment of Nicholas II, it was dismatled after few years (but I couldn't find exactly when).


----------



## luacstjh98

How did the platform doors in Horizontal Lift-style stations on the St. Petersburg Metro (and maybe the Line 3 extension) operate?

Did the driver have to align his cab window with some kind of manual control panel (like in Japan), or was it automated, with some kind of train-mounted transponder talking to the platform machinery?


----------



## Woonsocket54

An aerial gondola is planned for northern Moscow, between Skhodnenskaya station (line 7) and Rechnoy Vokzal station (line 2).










https://stroi.mos.ru/news/kanatnuiu-doroghu-na-sievierie-moskvy-postroiat-za-dva-s-polovinoi-ghoda


----------



## Woonsocket54

Instead of getting a metro, Krasnoyarsk transport got a new logo that looks like that of a metro system.










https://mu-kgt.ru/index.php?option=...ka-poyavilsya-edinyj-stil&catid=12&Itemid=147


----------



## Woonsocket54

Perm trolleybus system will fully shut down on 2019.07.01.

https://tr.ru/news/3141-permskiy-tr...heny-daty-zakrytiya-trolleybusnogo-dvizheniya


----------



## Woonsocket54

The new Saratov (Gagarin) airport that just opened is served by a new commuter-rail platform.

It's about a 40-minute journey to the main Saratov railway station.





































https://www.business-vector.info/st...eleznodorozhniki-gotovy-k-priemu-passazhirov/


----------



## Aokromes

2.6 billion worth of the 14th metro station of Novosibirsk - Sportivnaya. Construction should begin in a month, ending November 2021.



Igor622015 said:


> 2,6 млрд стоимость 14-ой станции метро Новосибирска - Спортивной.
> 
> Начать строительство должны через месяц, окончание ноябрь 2021 год.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.ngs.ru/more/66224539/?utm_source=yxnews&utm_medium=desktop&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fyandex.ru%2Fnews


----------



## dimlys1994

Rail section between Perm-2 and Perm-1 station will be closed by the end of 1 quater 2020:
https://perm.mk.ru/social/2019/12/2...estvo-avtobusov-otbyvayushhikh-ot-permi1.html

City is planning to build new tram line on Perm-2-Motovolikha rail route, but with this news no tram line was mentioned:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ru/prm/perm.htm#tram
https://perm.aif.ru/gorod/infrastru...t_permi-2_do_motovilihi_zapustyat_v_2023_godu



















In the meantime, three new tram sets arrived to Perm. Routing on route 11, ride on these cars is free until 8 January. 7 more will arrive next year:
https://www.newsko.ru/news/nk-5566718.html



















And new tram section along Ulitsa Revolyutsii (between Stadion Dinamo and Dvorets Sporta Orlenok) will be opened in autumn:
https://www.perm.kp.ru/daily/27071/4141413/


----------



## Klausenburg

Who is the manufacturer of the new trams?


----------



## BHT

Klausenburg said:


> Who is the manufacturer of the new trams?


PK Transportnye Sistemy
http://пк-тс.рф/produkciya/lev/


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Magnitogorsk tram extension*

On 2019.12.31, the Magnitogorsk tram was extended to Zeleny Log from prospekt Karla Marksa.









https://transphoto.org/photo/1289992/

new official map:









https://www.maggortrans.ru/map.html


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Krasnoyarsk metro update*

The fate of the Krasnoyarsk metro has received the personal attention of the Founder of Peace and National Unity, Leader of the Nation, the President of the Glorious Russian Federation V.V. Putin, at His Excellency's end-of-the-year press conference.

https://gnkk.ru/news/o-stroitelstve-metro-v-krasnoyarske-u/

This is great news, as it means the Krasnoyarsk metro will likely be built after all.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Trolleybus #100 has commenced service between Cheboksary and Novocheboksarsk in the Republic of Chuvashia.









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...orum.zarulem.ws/?showtopic=659218&amp;st=1020









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...orum.zarulem.ws/?showtopic=659218&amp;st=1020

more photos here:
http://www.grani21.ru/node/140869


----------



## Woonsocket54

*Complete shutdowns of Russian trolleybus systems in 2020*


Tver - last day of service 2020.02.27 (https://politver.com/discuss/trollejbus/)
Moscow - service ends beginning of September 2020 (http://msk.mr7.ru/k-nachalu-sentyabrya-iz-moskvy-uberut-vse-trollejbusy/)


----------



## Woonsocket54

Woonsocket54 said:


> Tver - last day of service 2020.02.27 (https://politver.com/discuss/trollejbus/)


The total shutdown of Tver trolleybus has been delayed as replacement buses are still being procured.

https://www.tver.kp.ru/online/news/3779258/


----------



## Woonsocket54

Newly inaugurated tram in Vladivostok. It previously served Moscow.









https://transphoto.org/photo/1312141/


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report









Krasnodar orders 56 trams


Source: Oleg Bodnya RUSSIA: UKVZ has won four separately-tendered contracts to supply a total of 56 unidirectional trams to the city of Krasnodar The orders announced on March 20 cover a total of 29 Type 71-623-04 trams to be delivered this year, and another 27 scheduled to ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









Russian-made all-aluminium tram under development


RUSSIA: PC Transport Systems is developing what it says will be the first Russian-made all-aluminium tram, drawing on the best examples of aluminium tram production in Europe. The bodyshells for the three-section low-floor Type 71-931M1 Vityaz-M tram are being assembled and painted at the...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









UKVZ trams delivered to Novokuznetsk


RUSSIA: The first three of seven 71-623-04 trams ordered by the city of Novokuznetsk were delivered by UKVZ on May 17. The city placed an 378m rouble order in October for the single-section partially low-floor trams, as well as for two 71-142 Phoenix articulated trams, with ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









Metre-gauge tram under development


RUSSIA: PC Transport Systems has announced plans to build a narrow gauge tram, saying the 71-921 Corsair, which it expects to unveil later this year, would be the first series-produced Russian tram for 1 000 mm gauge networks since 1937. 'We decided to ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









Omsk orders Uraltransmash trams


RUSSIA: The city of Omsk has ordered 24 trams from Uraltransmash for use on its six-route network, with deliveries planned to start within just three weeks. The 688m rouble order placed on August 6 includes 20 Type 71-407 trams 15·9 m long and 39% low-floor with a ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









Tram leasing deal signed


RUSSIA: State-owned leasing company GTLK was the sole bidder for a contract to supply 29 trams to the Ulyanovsk Region State Procurement Agency. The 1·36bn rouble 10-year leasing deal signed on August 22 covers a fleet of PK TS Type 71-911EM Lionet single-ended four-axle 100% low-floor cars. ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:









Perm light rail operator to acquire 26 LRVs


The Russian city of Perm has announced plans to purchase 26 new LRVs this year under the Safe and High-Quality Roads national infrastructure programme.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## dimlys1994

News report about tramway in Vladivostok:


----------



## F_M_J

The presentation of the new generation metro train “Moscow-2020” was held at the Mitino depot.


























LCD-дисплеи и USB-зарядки: в Москве представили новые поезда метро


----------



## Isratech

Very Nice ️


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:









Perm and Izhevsk order new LRVs


Russian light rail manufacturer PK Transport Systems has secured contracts to supply 31 Lion LRVs to the cities of Perm and Izhevsk.




www.railjournal.com


----------

